# *Official* Pokemon White and Black Versions (Gen V) Thread



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

*Official Site*


*Japan:* 18 September 2010_[Released]_
*America:* 6 March 2011
*Australia:* N/A
*Europe:* Spring 2011
​


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy crap, I'm already excited for it pek


----------



## Psych (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there any information about Gen V and if it is going to use the 3DS software system?

Pokemon in 3D sounds epic.


----------



## Undead (Apr 2, 2010)

We already have a topic on this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> We already have a topic on this.




.....


----------



## Undead (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah cant find it. Screw it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Ah cant find it. Screw it.



This is the *Official* thread. You can't mess with it


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll try not to get excited. I mean how long was the gap between D/P's announcement and the actual US release?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Does anyone know an approximated answer to that?
I'm curious now.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 2, 2010)

Diamond/Pearl came out during the Fall in Japan, from what I remember, and we got in during Spring. It's usually a 5 or 6 month gap between it's official release in Japan and the localization for the US (though they've been getting better and quicker).

Exact Dates for Pokemon Diamond/Pearl:



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *	JP* September 28, 2006
> *NA* April 22, 2007
> *AUS* June 21, 2007
> *EU* July 27, 2007



Approximately 7 months.

-----------

As for this news, I was really excited to wake up and read this over on Serebii this morning. I mean, I was excited enough by HeartGold/SoulSilver, but this is an entirely new generation! Hopefully GameFreak has learned a lot and taken note of some of their fanbase response as to what should and shouldn't be included in the next Gen. The reveal later this month couldn't come sooner!


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

Woah, that's rather huge.
And with me living in the EU...damn.
9 Months


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 2, 2010)

Again, Nintendo and GameFreak have been doing a lot better with the localization process. You may not have to wait as long for this generation to be released where you live. Though, I suppose this really depends on the kind of implementations they're doing with this Gen and what that could mean compatibility-wise.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm excited to see whats coming out but I really hope they dont let us down.


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so pumped for this.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

Is the game still going to be on DS?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2010)

It better be on DS .


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2010)

Any guesses on the release date? Might opt for that instead of HG/SS.

Hopefully, this time, they'll let us conquer ALL THE AREAS  fuck yeah.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Any guesses on the release date? Might opt for that instead of HG/SS.
> 
> Hopefully, this time, they'll let us conquer ALL THE AREAS  fuck yeah.



5 areas? That be friggin awesome. That means 35 Gym's, Elite Four, and Champion. 40 Major battles. Plus maybe they will let us have more special fights than just Red. Oh, the possibilities pek


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

lol wont happen. But alas, one can dream. 

Maybe we can have our own custom sprites as far as colors. at the least..


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

Custom trainers?..
pekpekpek


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2010)

I want more ghost Pokemon damn it.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

More Ice types!

Each gen, they have a 'dog' pokemon - Gen V should make it a Dark/Ice type


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

One thing they should add is if a Poke that's a bird fights a Poke that's a fish the bird should have an advantage without taking into consideration types.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw the images not too long ago.  They look like shit.  Probably not getting it.



> One thing they should add is if a Poke that's a bird fights a Poke that's a fish the bird should have an advantage without taking into consideration types.



I am really kinda puzzled how flying is immune to ground, but weak to rock.  That has always been one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

What images?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

I quite like Zoroa and Zoroark
Don't know why 

EDIT: Zoroa instead of Zorua then


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2010)

I would like to see a real badass Grass Pokemon. No Grass pokemon really catch my eye :I


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Definitely!
That is a reason why I don't use Grass-types


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2010)

Fuckers are translating the names wrong. It's Zoroa. God damn


----------



## Mandala Magic (Apr 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> 5 areas? That be friggin awesome. That means 35 Gym's, Elite Four, and Champion. 40 Major battles. Plus maybe they will let us have more special fights than just Red. Oh, the possibilities pek



Uhh..... wouldn't that make 40 Gym's? 
Just because 8 (gyms per region) x 5 (generations) = 40...  

Personally... I'm not really all that excited for a 5th generation... 

Four Pokemon Generations is enough for me...... but.... when more Pokemon are revealed and if they look good: I may be excited. I'll buy the game... what I'm wondering is what'll they name another PokemonGameTrio after? 

Though, I _am excited_ about the next Pokemon movie(s) in the future...

Edit: *Rethinking the number-of-gyms calculation* "Ahhh... I'm already getting a headache trying to add in generation 4 or 5... heck is there really a fifth generation? @_@ There is... uhh... 8 x 4.. no wait 8 x 5...", ehehe. ^^"


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Arissaries said:


> Uhh..... wouldn't that make 40 Gym's?
> Just because 8 (gyms per region) x 5 (generations) = 40...
> 
> Personally... I'm not really all that excited for a 5th generation...
> ...




Heh, yeah, you're right. Brain slip error. That's a lot of badges


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh boy. A new Pokemon Game


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I want more ghost Pokemon damn it.



Fire too...we really need some good fire types this Gen.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

Fire/Ghost type?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Fire/Ghost type?



That would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 2, 2010)

I wonder if it'll have a new format


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully we see more new Gen 5 Pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I saw the images not too long ago.  They look like shit.  Probably not getting it.



I wouldn't judge a generation on two pokes.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 2, 2010)

2 Things I really hope they have in a 5th gen game. (For now anyway.)

1. A way to battle people over wi-fi without having the person's FC. Seriously just do it already!

2. 5 regions in one game is too much much to hope for, while I'd love to be able to explore every region in one game I'm realistic. However I think it would be really awesome if they added, Red, Blue, Pyramid King Brandon, Tower Tycoon Palmer, and the the other Campions as secert boss battles. Each has a full team of 6 with all Pokemon over Lv80 and Red's would all be Lv100.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm stoked far this, i just hope they don't fuck up the Pokemon too bad.


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm thinking if they make a game with all the regions available in it, it'd be the last pokemon they make.


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Thing is, I thought the release of 'The National Pokedex' would mean the end for Pokémon games, at least as far as new Pokémon are concerned.

Unless of course, there's some time travel mechanism involved.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh man this is gonna rock, I'm definately looking foward to the 15th
You think they're just gonna release the names and dates and that's it? Or maybe a sneak peek on some new pokes?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm really wondering what name these two games will. They seem to get progressively classier. Normal color, to basic jewelry, to precious stone, to... what I guess is a more precious stone. What beats diamonds, pearls, and platinum bling?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Black and White sound spiffy to me.

AND LOOK!
THE NEW STARTER SHADOWS!



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

You tease


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 2, 2010)

Those look kinda lame.

A water type Dolphin
A fire type Eel/snake thing
A grass type deer/Artiodactyla


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the snake had potential badassery


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2010)

a deer as a grass type...okay, I wonder where they're going to go with that.

lol a fire snake.


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

Pretty poor looking fakes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

This may indeed be the first time I choose a grass type pokemon. So far I've always chosen:

Squirtle
Totodile
Mudkip
Piplup

but the new water-type looks fucking gay -.-


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

I call it fake.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are fake's that popped up on April Fool's Day. Bulbapedia and Serebii having nothing on those, not to mention the Pokemon special on Sunday won't be releasing anymore information until the 11th.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 2, 2010)

People need to put more efforts in making fakes


----------



## Augors (Apr 2, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> 2 Things I really hope they have in a 5th gen game. (For now anyway.)
> 
> 1. A way to battle people over wi-fi without having the person's FC. Seriously just do it already!
> 
> 2. 5 regions in one game is too much much to hope for, while I'd love to be able to explore every region in one game I'm realistic. However I think it would be really awesome if they added, Red, Blue, Pyramid King Brandon, Tower Tycoon Palmer, and the the other Campions as secert boss battles. Each has a full team of 6 with all Pokemon over Lv80 and Red's would all be Lv100.


I agree with the first one. As for the regions, wouldn't it be kind of cool to make different verisons; Like one verison has the hoenn, the other one Kanto and etc. Also it would be sweet if they had Red, Blue and the others as special trainers who can battle.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Of course they're fake.
That's why I added the  at the end lol


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2010)

I cant wait for this


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> I wouldn't judge a generation on two pokes.



Well, I am still a big fan of generation 2 and 1.  All the others look kinda off.


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2010)

Generation 3 was a disappointment(sp?) in sprite design


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope pokemon can still follow you


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I'm one of the few people who really like the 3rd Gen.


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2010)

Some of it was good but most were meh


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

In order I liked 2, 1, 3, 4.

4's pokemon sucked in my opinion. Like... 95% of them.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 2, 2010)

I wonder how many legendaries they'll have this time


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it'd be great to stick with three legendary animals like the birds, beasts, etc.

Plus three cover legendaries, one for each version.

Anymore than that and it's overdoing it. Maybe they'll have those non-legendary legendaries... like Arcanine, Tyranitar, etc. I'd love a pokemon that doesn't look like it belongs in a disney movie..


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 3, 2010)

Will probably be DSi enhanced titles.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope not.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 4, 2010)

It seems the titles are going to be announced in next Pokemon Sunday.

I´m going to bet all I have saying the titles are going to be Pokemon White and Pokemon Black. You heard first from me


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

The new game better be on the DS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 4, 2010)

It's funny how HG and SS JUST came out on the DS for us Americans and then boom! They're announcing Gen IV the next couple weeks. 

Anyways, I hope they have a Zangoose, Sneasel, or Larvitar counterpart that doesn't look retarded


----------



## Kek (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm holding out for a Pokemon Topaz. :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 4, 2010)

Pokemon Cobalt! I'd love it... so much.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Pokemon Cobalt! I'd love it... so much.



I am officially on board with Cobalt.


----------



## Undead (Apr 4, 2010)

Pokemon Onyx & Pokemon Amethyst please.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2010)

I like the sound of cobalt


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 4, 2010)

All this jewel talk is reminding be of the Crystal Beasts from Yu-Gi-Oh.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Pokemon Onyx & Pokemon Amethst please.


Mmmm black and purple right?
Yes please.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Pokemon Cobalt! I'd love it... so much.


Hear!! Hear!!

Make it happen Pokemon peoples.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 4, 2010)

I wants Pokemon Ivory and Pokemon Ebony


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 4, 2010)

Pokemon White Gold and Pokemon Black Diamond.

I know Gold and Diamond have been used.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2010)

How about copper and nickel?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 4, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Pokemon White Gold and Pokemon Black Diamond.
> 
> I know Gold and Diamond have been used.



I suspect they might be doing elements, especially the least common ones.

Pokemon Black Shadow and Pokemon White Steel.


----------



## Kek (Apr 4, 2010)

Pokemon Light and Shadow?


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 4, 2010)

They'll never do black/white because some nagging fig will cry about how they made the white version superior and will win lotsa money through our awesome legal system.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 4, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> They'll never do black/white because some nagging fig will cry about how they made the white version superior and will win lotsa money through our awesome legal system.



Dark Shadow and Light Steel?  

And you never know.  They made a Jinx.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Dark Shadow and Light Steel?
> 
> And you never know.  They made a Jinx.



And they learned from that, and made her a lightish purple


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 5, 2010)

If they end up being white and black, what would be the third color?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> If they end up being white and black, what would be the third color?



Silv-ohhhhhhh shit. I see.


POKEMON GUN METAL!


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Charcoal and Luster versions.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 5, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> If they end up being white and black, what would be the third color?



Pokemon Grey?

I don't like it


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Apr 5, 2010)

maybe they'll start using less known stones...

Pokemon Topaz and Pokemon Turquoise?


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 5, 2010)

^I like the sound of those


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 5, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> If they end up being white and black, what would be the third color?



Grey. **


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an idea for the sprites. Instead of making the transition to full 3D, how about animating the front/back sprites? For example, these are all the animations needed (about 2 frames each, and use those cool stretchy effects they used in generation 4):

-Stance (2-3 frames that loop as the Pokemon is idle, like a fighting game)
-Get hit (1 sprite is sufficient)
-Faint (2 frames, have enemy falling down)
-Dodge (probably unnecessary)
-Physical Attack
-Special Attack

May need lots of work, but battles would look so much more dynamic, while keeping the signature artstyle.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

I was hoping for fainting sprites, injured sprites, sleep sprites, throwing pokeball sprites, and a slightly more dynamic battle screen(no text boxes, all on bottom screen)


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I was hoping for fainting sprites, injured sprites, sleep sprites, throwing pokeball sprites, and a slightly more dynamic battle screen(no text boxes, all on bottom screen)




Fainting and injured sprites? That sounds awesome as hell!


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 5, 2010)

They should incoporate the Mystery Dungeon fighting system into the mainstream series or something.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's a rumored corocoro leak that's floating around Seribii



I can't see it, either because they took it down, or my browser sucks (Goddamn PS3...)

The people at Seribii aren't completely writing it off, so that makes things interesting. All I can say about this without having seen it is that I think it's a little early for leaks to be popping up. 

Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 7, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> If they end up being white and black, what would be the third color?



Pokemon Rainbow? 


(Because White is the combined visible color spectrum and Black is the absence of light, so basically refract the light? Hey it's not perfect, but it's an idea. lol)


----------



## Shiron (Apr 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Pokemon Rainbow?
> 
> 
> (Because White is the combined visible color spectrum and Black is the absence of light, so basically refract the light? Hey it's not perfect, but it's an idea. lol)


Hmm... I'd prefer something like Pokemon Eclipse (think of a solar eclipse; the moon, as a new moon, which appears black, moves in front of the Sun and blocks out the light it emits), if they were to actually do that.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope this game has my long awaited "create a trainer" feature


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 8, 2010)

that's definitely something to look forward to. although i'm afraid it wouldn't be as readily available here


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Pokemon Rainbow?


Sounds like a fabulous idea.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 8, 2010)

^Identical sigs made by me are identical


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ^Identical sigs made by me are identical


I stole it first. I claim dibs.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 8, 2010)

I loves both of them. That are the same. So it. I love it. Yes. I love it.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

There's 3 things I want to see in Gen V, doubt they'll add them, but it would be nice to see. 

1. Make the levels lower for Pokemon like Dragonite, Tyranitar and Salamence to 45 or something, it's absolute torture to level them up to lvl 55.

2. Make the Elite Four more challenging by putting high leveled pokemon trainers in between them, and maybe make the Pokemon League a seperate island. 

3. Make it so you can start off with any pokemon in that region that isn't a baby, legendary pokemon or pokemon evolved by other means.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> There's 3 things I want to see in Gen V, doubt they'll add them, but it would be nice to see.
> 
> 1. Make the levels lower for Pokemon like Dragonite, Tyranitar and Salamence to 45 or something, it's absolute torture to level them up to lvl 55.
> 
> ...



1) I don't think that's going to happen. It is a high level of evo but they're some of the most unique and strongest Pokes in the game.

2) It would make it too much like a gym. Instead they need to make the teams stronger and more diverse with higher levels and much better AI.

3) Not going to happen


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Black and White!





Back to the colors, logos look awesome 

Edit:
Source


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 9, 2010)

Figured they would use them sooner or later.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, just found out about this on TheSpeedGamers' website. Here's what we've been talking about concerning it so far over there:


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> CodeZTM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> NicoCW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 9, 2010)

This made me happy. It made me think of Black and White Yoshi.

Judging by the website, 3D elements will be implemented.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuck YES. Excitement level has risen by 3.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the simplicity. They give out a Gen 1 and 2 feel.

God, this is too cool.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 9, 2010)

Watch the fundamentalists say their racist.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 9, 2010)

This just in: Pokemon Black to be longer than Pokemon White.

 Probably bigger, too...


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> This just in: Pokemon Black to be longer than Pokemon White.
> 
> Probably bigger, too...




But will fade out fast, being unable to catch a cab.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if they'll be introducing new types. Ah, well, can't wait .


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh man, I love those logos. D8


----------



## Shiron (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, in light of this latest info, went ahead and changed the thread title (hope you don't mind Black Wraith)~~ Can't wait for these games--I'll probably end up importing them again when they come out in Japan, especially if I actually do end up bothering to learn some Japanese over the summer.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 9, 2010)

Back to basic colours. I like it.
In b4 America declares them racist. I still hate the fact they changed jynx to purple to be politically correct.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ^Identical sigs made by me are identical





Shaidar Haran said:


> I stole it first. I claim dibs.



his is from you caelus, mine is from danbooru (which is probably where you got yours) and i had it transed by starr :33


----------



## Shika (Apr 9, 2010)

Omg no... Pokemon has become "stupidier" since G/S... NOW THERE'S A FIFTH ONE?!?!? 

I need to buy a DS


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol, they are really running out of ideas. Hope these don't suck.

Calling the third game 'Pokemon Gray'.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

I looked at the thread title change and thought the mods were just fucking around. Went to Serebii and saw it was true and I went:

I WAS FUCKING RIGHT!!!!

sort of.

-----

Edited the OP.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL...Black and White. But I'll admit, I'm psyched.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe the return to colour/contrast names indicates a return to non-shitty games. =D


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

Regardless of the colours/elements/stones/whatever the announcement said the next gen would be, people would still have been just as excited. lol


----------



## El Torero (Apr 9, 2010)

El Torero the 04-04-2010 said:


> It seems the titles are going to be announced in next Pokemon Sunday.
> 
> I´m going to bet all I have saying the titles are going to be Pokemon White and Pokemon Black. You heard first from me



  

You can check, page 4, post 69. You´ll see too I haven´t edited 

PD:
We need some Fire types. They´ve been very lacky lately.

Also, I´m sure the legendaries will be oriented about the Light and Darkness. Proofs:
-White and Black.
-The only Gen V Pokemon we know is a Dark Type.


----------



## Jimoo (Apr 9, 2010)

It looks like these games are going to be released on the DS, DS lite and DSi since, on the main site, it states that the games are coming out late 2010 in Japan while the 3DS is rumoured to be coming out early 2011 in Japan. Although these are still rumours, it's a highly likely outcome.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

El Torero said:


> You can check, page 4, post 69. You?ll see too I haven?t edited
> 
> PD:
> We need some Fire types. They?ve been very lacky lately.
> ...



I called Pokemon Platinum two years in advance.

Suck it.


----------



## firefist (Apr 9, 2010)

black and white? maybe the chance to introduce light type pokemons?
but isn't it too soon, with HG&SS just recently released in the western world?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Japan doesn't give a shit about the West.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2010)

the 7 gen will most likely use metal names like Titanium and Copper lol.then the eigth will use Topaz and what ever other gem name there is.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

Firefist said:


> black and white? maybe the chance to introduce light type pokemons?
> but isn't it too soon, with HG&SS just recently released in the western world?



IIRC the Psychic type in Japan is known as the Light type.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Calling the third game 'Pokemon Gray'.



I hope they don't make a third this time, but if they do, that would be awesome.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I called Pokemon Platinum two years in advance.
> 
> Suck it.



Proof it


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

'06, mofo.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> '06, mofo.



That's proof enough for me, good call.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 9, 2010)

Black and White? They haven't used generic colors like that since Red and Blue.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Black and White? They haven't used generic colors like that since Red and Blue.



Don't forget Gold and Silver


----------



## Cochise (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't forget Gold and Silver



Those are metallics.

I'm glad to be at the basic color spectrum.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 9, 2010)

Black and White huh, could be worse. 

I wonder what kind of Pokemon the version mascots will be. 
Good and Evil? Sun and Moon? What are some Legendary level 
powers that haven't been done?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Normal and Dark, most likely.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 9, 2010)

But what will be the theme? 
Yin Yang?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm thinking how there has to be a minimum of 5 legends, and it hurts, cause the originality tank has to be running near empty.



_I'm sure the originality tank has to be empty._


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2010)

Well Zoroark looks pretty awesome, though I like Lucaio a bit more than that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

But how are they going to top Arceus?


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2010)

They don't always have to top the last legendaries.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do I have the feeling like they're going to rename the games for thier US release...



Jotaro Kujo said:


> They don't always have to top the last legendaries.



Doesn't mean they won't try though.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Why do I have the feeling like they're going to rename the games for thier US release...


They've never done that before and I wouldn't think they would now.
What's bad or suggestive about black and white anyway? Nothing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 9, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Woah, that's rather huge.
> And with me living in the EU...damn.
> 9 Months



I know how you feel buddy.




Kek said:


> I'm so pumped for this.







Kelsey♥ said:


> It better be on DS .



Agreed 



Mattaru said:


> Any guesses on the release date? Might opt for that instead of HG/SS.
> 
> Hopefully, this time, they'll let us conquer ALL THE AREAS  fuck yeah.



Not a very good marketing plan considering it's going to be pretty hard to top a new Pokemon game with all the areas.



Kelsey♥ said:


> I would like to see a real badass Grass Pokemon. No Grass pokemon really catch my eye :I



Venusaur.



Emigan said:


> Fire/Ghost type?



Genius.



Robert Haydn said:


> 2 Things I really hope they have in a 5th gen game. (For now anyway.)
> 
> 1. A way to battle people over wi-fi without having the person's FC. Seriously just do it already!
> 
> 2. 5 regions in one game is too much much to hope for, while I'd love to be able to explore every region in one game I'm realistic. However I think it would be really awesome if they added, Red, Blue, Pyramid King Brandon, Tower Tycoon Palmer, and the the other Campions as secert boss battles. Each has a full team of 6 with all Pokemon over Lv80 and Red's would all be Lv100.



You are a fucking genius. 


Mishudo said:


> Black and White sound spiffy to me.
> 
> AND LOOK!
> THE NEW STARTER SHADOWS!



Kill me now.


I call Pokemon Rainbow


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 9, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Black and White sound spiffy to me.
> 
> AND LOOK!
> THE NEW STARTER SHADOWS!
> ...



If those are real, I like the dolphin and deer.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark type Uber. 

Arceus's brother? 



Mishudo said:


> Black and White sound spiffy to me.
> 
> AND LOOK!
> THE NEW STARTER SHADOWS!
> ...



That fire type's final evo. could be a dragon. :amazed

Won't quite replace my love for Zard but I'm excited about that.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 9, 2010)

OMFG. I can't believe this is true. I'm so excited and I haven't even played HG yet xD!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

What about the third one being called Pokemon Clear/Transparent?


----------



## Frieza (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Asian/Arab or Pokemon Equal Rights will be the follow up.

Things that are obvious that must be said..

1) automatic first buy
2) Going with the Raindeer (I usually always did fire starters) new start
3) I want it now.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2010)

Finally we're back on the color spectrum! No more metals! Huzzah!

I'm pretty excited by this news and looking forward to getting more information on Sunday (since we're supposed to get some news of this on the Sunday Pokemon special show).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2010)

lol free willy as a starter?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

After playing through SS I realised that my hope for a game with all the regions is not a very good idea.

Although I'd love to go to all the areas in one game it'd be just way too much.

Unless they made the gyms across the different areas into one and made levelling up harder, things would get too tedious by the time you get half way with all high level machines at your disposal.


----------



## RPG Maker (Apr 9, 2010)

That or increase the lvl cap to 200 ;3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 9, 2010)

News is awesome. The shadow starter on the left looks to be a deer. Do I see a Grass - Normal type in the future?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys need to remember that that pic is not official.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2010)

I could have sworn those were fakes. because when those popped up last week or so, that's what people said.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah they were posted on April Fool's so there's a good chance they're fake.

Black and White? Awesome.

3rd release might be rainbow. You know, the full color spectrum opposed to black and white.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 9, 2010)

If they are fakes then I would be much happier.. TBH those shadows sucked.

white encompasses all colors.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome 

The third edition of the 5th Generation is probably going to be called Pokemon Gray


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Rainbow needs to happen right now.


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope the water type starter is a snapping turtle  A fusion between Squirtle and Totodile


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 9, 2010)

They're fakes guys, the image popped up on April Fools day. Trust me they're fakes.

Also, I bet the names will be changed to Pokemon Light Version and Pokemon Dark Version.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

That starter silhouette pic has been confirmed as fake for a while now. :/


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 9, 2010)

I bet the third one will be grey. A mix of black and white =o


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 9, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> 3rd release might be rainbow. You know, the full color spectrum opposed to black and white.



That's almost exactly what I said. 

Except white is the full color spectrum. Rainbow is what you get when you refract the light.


Oh well, Rainbow sounds hilarious.


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2010)

Black and White  Great.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

I bet the names will be changed when the English versions come out. Like Light Version and Dark Version or something.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I bet the names will be changed when the English versions come out. Like Light Version and Dark Version or something.



Just makes me wonder what the 3rd will be called then...

POKEMON PARTLY CLOUDY!


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Light Version, Pokemon Black version, then to throw people off, pokemon Rosy Pink.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Apr 9, 2010)

When I first saw that they were making a Gen V I can't say I was surprised, but I thought, "Really? MORE pokemon? You'd think near-500 would be enough." Now that all this is coming out I'm getting more and more excited! Think of all the new features! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm excited to say the least.

Third game is probably going to be named Pokemon Brown or Gray .


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah when I posted those starters, I assumed everyone knew they were fake lol 

and technically I called Black and White before you did dude 


Mishudo said:


> Black and White sound spiffy to me.
> 
> AND LOOK!
> THE NEW STARTER SHADOWS!
> ...


----------



## Denizen (Apr 9, 2010)

My Wishlist:

Double battles are the most common trainer battles
Triple Battles introduced for lulz
New interesting starters, not just Fire/Water/Grass 
- even better, six starters, choose two.
6+ moves for each pokemon
Eight pokemon in a party
Pokemon can hold two items
New pokemon types
New pre-existing type fusions
More rare types, less common types. ie Moar Fire, less Water
Status retooling
Diagonal walking/not limited to squares
Flying Pokemon follow you when cycling or surfing.
Travel to Hoenn and Sinnoh
Cameos of other Aces from previous generations
Get rid of EV bollocks
Anti-aliasing and 3D, less pixelly sprites.
Trainer customisation
Online battling without Friend Codes (ban chatting if you have to)


Lots of retconning, and a massive overhaul.
Pokemon is a good formula, but now that we have Space, Time and God itself, I think it needs to start again differently.

Yes I realise none of this will happen.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 9, 2010)

Wtf? Black and White? It sounds like we are back in 1st gen.
Sorry to say, the titles sound extremely lame to me. 
Let's hope the game makes up for it.

200 bucks says the third game will be Pokemon Gray


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Gen I was the second best gen, I do not see a reason to hate it for that.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Gen I was the second best gen, I do not see a reason to hate it for that.



I don't hate it for that at all; I loved 1st gen.

It's just that I found it kinda stupid that they went back to using color (or shade or tint or whatever) rather than continue with gem names (or start a new type of name completely)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2010)

Black and White?  I don't mean to be a nuisance but is this true and not a troll?


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2010)

The special edition of english (Light) Jap. white and (Dark) black version Gen V will be Twilight


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Black and White?  I don't mean to be a nuisance but is this true and not a troll?





It's not a troll.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 9, 2010)

If they actually turned out to be Light and Dark versions, I would be totally cool with that. It's just that...Black and White don't sound epic enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

You racist bastard!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

When entering a poke into a battle I hope they have proper animations like in SS when you battle Lugia. When I saw lugia I was surprised and maybe it's the begging of letting go of these very dated sprites.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> When entering a poke into a battle I hope they have proper animations like in SS when you battle Lugia. When I saw lugia I was surprised and maybe it's the begging of letting go of these very dated sprites.





I'm not following what you mean here, I don't remember the Lugia battle. What did his sprite do differently?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm not following what you mean here, I don't remember the Lugia battle. What did his sprite do differently?



Skip to 1:20

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfJiVQU4yVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, the whole pre-battle appearance of him. Yeah, that be cool for legends.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny shit.  I wonder how long until people scream racist.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh and also...

inb4"that'sracistwaaaah!"outcries


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

You know what, Jynx should be the version mascot of Black Version just to be a bitchslap in the face to the general populace.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder what they would use for white.  Cannot think of any pokemon that looks especially Caucasian.


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 9, 2010)

The ONLY thing I ask for is the ability to save more than *ONE GAME*!

I mean, considering Pokemon probably has the biggest budget in Nintendo, I really don't see what's the hold up. The Megaman series has been doing it since GBA games were popular. =\


----------



## Kek (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe there's not enough memory or something to have multiple files?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2010)

It's made so that you won't be able to trade multiple legends from just one game while maintaining your data.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah a lot of people don't realize just how HUGE pokemon is. But also it's to sell more games.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 9, 2010)

Watch the English names get changed to avoid controversy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 9, 2010)

They probably will to be honest.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate how the English versions always have something different in them.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll die if they're not named black and white >=O


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 9, 2010)

Denizen said:


> My Wishlist:
> 
> *Double battles are the most common trainer battles
> Triple Battles introduced for lulz
> ...



Bolded are the things that sound awesome to me. 8+ pokemon and Triple battles are  regardless.


----------



## Z (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder which will sell more.


----------



## taiga (Apr 10, 2010)

oh my goddddddd. i can't wait for this.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 10, 2010)

colors that i'll remember! i want to see more of this black and white


----------



## Black (Apr 10, 2010)

Black is based off of me, just so you guys know.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

Black said:


> Black is based off of me, just so you guys know.



Well, the girl players will be disappointed with it


----------



## Black (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I see what you're saying there mister.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 10, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> You racist bastard!



I Am not 

I have gotten over the whole name thing now. I guess I was just initially shocked that they didn't continue with the gem theme.  White and Black does seem simple, but cool at the same time.
I think America will end up changing it, though.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 10, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Why do I have the feeling like they're going to rename the games for thier US release....



Pokemon Ebony/Pokemon Ivory

Living in perfect harmony.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2010)

The US versions will be like "Pokemon Shadow" and "Pokemon Light"

There is no way they'll keep it black and white. No way.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> The US versions will be like "Pokemon Shadow" and "Pokemon Light"
> 
> There is no way they'll keep it black and white. No way.




Yeah, in some of the games, when you lose, you black out. And then they pussied out and changed it to "whited out", which made me lol. Why else would they do that? I'm pretty sure it's bck to black though.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2010)

Like a lot of people here, I'm betting that the name is going to be changed.

Shame really


----------



## Munak (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah, I think 3D's gonna be wasted on turn-based battle system.

Not that I'm complaining; turn-based battle is still great, but I do hope the sprites don't lose their charms. How about if their cel-shaded, though?

And hopefully I can choose what gym I'll be challenging first.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

From the little info we do have we know that the games going to be on the NDS and not the 3DS so it won't have 3D. Unless they make a 3D version on the 3DS.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy shit, I leave for two days and I come back to all this 
Names pek
I want them to keep Black and White, but I really doubt it


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

NEW INFO!

On a Japanese Imageboard, the first pictures of what could be CoroCoro has come out featuring what are screenshot from the upcoming games; Pok?mon Black and White. This picture shows the new battle screen and features a battle between Zorua & Zoroark. We also got the first picture of the overworld. We'll bring more as it comes.The information is as follows

    * There is a shop in the Pok?mon Centre
    * The 3D in this game is far more advance then previous games
    * It appears that CoroCoro isn't reveallig much information in this issue, but rather showing the graphical change between the generations

- Serebii

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy crap, the 3D aspect has definitely increased


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

The camera angle looks much lower to the ground then in other games.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a tad worried about how the cities will be shown now.

It doesn't look like pokemon follow you in this game


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2010)

It's not like 3d pokemon is anything new, we had the gamecube games, but indeed this is looking nice for sure.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Seany (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy shit, epic!


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

That is epic,

I couldn't wait in the first place because of Zoroark and now this?!?! Oh god, it's going to be torture waiting


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Pokemon Ebony/Pokemon *Ivory*
> 
> Living in perfect harmony.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy shit that looks amazing


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 10, 2010)

The battle screen looks great, but I hope they won't take out the HP bar.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 10, 2010)

wow the battle screen look awesome it look like they will show the pokemon entire back sprite at least in the beginning.

the in world mascreens look great too.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks cool, but pixelly sprites again?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2010)

The DS isn't powerful enough to render smooth 3D. =p


----------



## Denizen (Apr 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The DS isn't powerful enough to render smooth 3D. =p



The Zelda games do it well enough 

Not that it needs to be 3D, just a bit of anti-aliasing would be nice in some places.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2010)

Black and White i thought it was lame idea but it actually coming true 
love the 3d Amazed.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2010)

That shit looks awesome. 
Gah its gunna be a bitch waiting for it.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 10, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> The battle screen looks great, but I hope they won't take out the HP bar.


Maybe they moved it to the bottom screen.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Probably moved it. I really doubt its been removed totally


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I can already see a drastic change. I guess HeartGold/SoulSilver will be the last one of the 'old' games. Good thing they didn't change it then.


----------



## Dagor (Apr 10, 2010)

The screenshots looks awesome, I can't wait when we'll get more information about those games.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 10, 2010)

Loving the 3D but I'm not liking the new male/female characters that much comparing to the other playable characters from the past generations.


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, the characters do look pretty terrible.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks epic.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh god, at least it's coming out around Spring time 2011 most likely. The wait is gonna be unbearable.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

I slept through screenshots! pek

The girl has a ponytail, I like it.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Still hoping on customizable characters


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the way the battles scenes are looking so far. So now it seems we're going to have a full back sprite of our Pokemon.


----------



## RPG Maker (Apr 10, 2010)

Omgomgomgomg /squeal.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 10, 2010)

They're gonna run out of colors soon  .


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

Hopefully this gen gives more love to Dark type pokemon 

Dark/Dragon
Dark/Steel
Dark/Bug
Dark/Fighting
Dark/Psychic
Dark/Ground
Dark/Electric


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2010)

The screenshots are .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the screenshot with those giant black buildings.  The graphics definitely are awesome.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking at the pic of the centre it seems that the speech bubble will come from the person speaking.

A small but welcomed addition.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2010)

Screenshots look good.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Still hoping on customizable characters



Me too .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope we get a lot more information when E3 comes around.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 10, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Me too .


Me three

To me it looked like they've combined the Pokemon Center and PokeMart, that could just be the new wi-fi center or something else entirely. 

I have mixed feelings about the way the world/cities look, it better not be 3D DS exclusive.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like they're really setting up for the 3DS.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hoping this gen has black people


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 10, 2010)

Although I am not for it, in a business point of view, making it exclusive to N3DS is smart. I mean look at how many of us want this game.
So I can't really predict whether or not they will.

And anyone think we might have the addition of light pokemon now?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I have mixed feelings about the way the world/cities look, it better not be 3D DS exclusive.





FFLN said:


> It looks like they're really setting up for the 3DS.





Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Although I am not for it, in a business point of view, making it exclusive to N3DS is smart. I mean look at how many of us want this game.
> So I can't really predict whether or not they will.



Gen 5 has already been confirmed to be on the DS/DS Lite/DSi. There has been nothing to suggest that it will be 3DS exclusive. The 3DS hasn't even been mentioned in conjunction with Gen 5. You'll undoubtedly be able to play it on the 3DS once it's out, since no backwards compatibility would make most people rage at Nintendo, but it's uncertain whether there will be 3DS-exclusive features in the game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I hope we get a lot more information when E3 comes around.



Me as well. I'm hoping for the battlefield camera angle as in the Wii and GC pokemon games did.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

^^In Japan Psychic Pokes are known as Light Pokes


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Me as well. I'm hoping for the battlefield camera angle as in the Wii and GC pokemon games did.



Oh god yes, that would be awesome. Here's hoping at least.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> ^^In Japan Psychic Pokes are known as Light Pokes



Well really, they're known as the "Esper type", but it's essentially the same thing. The Psychic type is already the opposite of the Dark type.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Gen 5 has already been confirmed to be on the DS/DS Lite/DSi. There has been nothing to suggest that it will be 3DS exclusive. The 3DS hasn't even been mentioned in conjunction with Gen 5. You'll undoubtedly be able to play it on the 3DS once it's out, since no backwards compatibility would make most people rage at Nintendo, but it's uncertain whether there will be 3DS-exclusive features in the game.



I'm really hoping it is 3DS exclusive, though. It would mean certain performance capabilities that the game wouldn't be able to have with the current hardware. I mean, the last thing I want is a game that's simply a remix from an aesthetic perspective. It'd be nice to have a game to buy for my 3DS as soon as it's out, so to speak. It's no secret that the DS had a terrible launch line up with only one game that I actually liked and nothing that really stood out. A main series Pok?mon game would be awesome.

Besides, as was said, it'd make sense for Nintendo to sell it as a 3DS exclusive if they want to guarantee millions of sales right off the bat.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 10, 2010)

in before 15 more legendaries.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I'm really hoping it is 3DS exclusive, though. It would mean certain performance capabilities that the game wouldn't be able to have with the current hardware. I mean, the last thing I want is a game that's simply a remix from an aesthetic perspective. It'd be nice to have a game to buy for my 3DS as soon as it's out, so to speak. It's no secret that the DS had a terrible launch line up with only one game that I actually liked and nothing that really stood out. A main series Pok?mon game would be awesome.
> 
> Besides, as was said, it'd make sense for Nintendo to sell it as a 3DS exclusive if they want to guarantee millions of sales right off the bat.



It would be very cool, yes, but it's likely not going to happen. The 3DS probably won't be out until next year, while Gen 5 will be out this fall most likely in Japan. Unless Japan pulls a "lol got you!" out of nowhere and announces that the 3DS will be out at the same time. But the 3DS itself is making a debut at this year's E3, so it's highly unlikely that it will be available for purchase at the same time as Gen 5. But I agree with you, it would really be cool for Gen 5 to debut on the 3DS. It would make it more of a "revolution of Pokemon" as Gen 5 has been stated to be. But at least Gen 5 doesn't seem to be a remix at all. Highly enhanced graphics, a battle system that definitely looks different with personalized shadows for the sprites, not to mention actual full back sprites. But it's still very early, so we'll just have to wait and see what comes next.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2010)

Ive read on the pokemon wiki,North America may change the names to Onyx and Opal


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

inb4onixasaversionmascot


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldnt touch it


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yeah.





no no no no no noooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> no no no no no noooooooooooooooooooo!



Yes, it will happen.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

Gen 5 will be for the normal DS since it is supposed to come out this fall. the 3ds is announced for 2011

i think the DS should be able to handle those graphics. It doesn't look that different from HGSS


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Gen 5 will be for the normal DS since it is supposed to come out this fall. the 3ds is announced for 2011
> 
> i think the DS should be able to handle those graphics. It doesn't look that different from HGSS



The screenshots already show the graphics to be much more advanced than any other Pokemon game, to be honest. But it's nothing that the normal DS can't already handle regardless.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2010)

Customizable characters would be the bomb diggity.

The Japanese aren't too fond of freedom in their games, though.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yeah.





Black Wraith said:


> no no no no no noooooooooooooooooooo!


cleveland


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yeah.



Who is responsible for this.... for this *WIN*?!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yeah.



That's awesome. 

I wonder what the new girl is gonna look like when we get official art of her?


----------



## Z (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yeah.





**


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 10, 2010)

Certainly looks nice. I'm not sure I'm that into the character designs, and I wonder if you are allowed to still have your pokemon follow you, although it does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 10, 2010)

I just saw the images, and this game looks totally badass already.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 10, 2010)

Legend said:


> Ive read on the pokemon wiki,North America may change the names to Onyx and Opal



That would suck major balls. Black and White are nothing more than 2 different shades of color. If anyone would take it as a racial offence, then they are complete morons. Red and yellow didn't offend anybody, so black and white shouldn't either.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2010)

I know, you are absolutely right


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Who is responsible for this.... for this *WIN*?!



A friend showed me on Skype, and she found it on Tumblr. 





Masurao said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I wonder what the new girl is gonna look like when we get official art of her?



If she is not even cuter than Kotone is, I'm going to rage.



Liquid Sun said:


> I just saw the images, and this game looks totally badass already.



I knooow. I can't wait.  It's going to be amazing.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

I know it's going to take ages for it to reach us, so I'm going to get excited over the Japan release instead. It's sooner


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Who is responsible for this.... for this *WIN*?!



This is NOT win!


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

The stuff made me laugh


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I know it's going to take ages for it to reach us, so I'm going to get excited over the Japan release instead. It's sooner



Actually, it's only going to take as long as HG/SS took to get to us I think.  It's slated for a 2011 release at least, and Japan is rumored to be getting it sometime in the Fall. Pokemon games have been known lately for their Spring releases. Like Platinum and HG/SS.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I knooow. I can't wait.  It's going to be amazing.



The graphics look amazing for a handheld pokemon game. The battle scene reminded me of Colosseum/XD/PBR battle scenes. pek


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 10, 2010)

王志鍵 said:


> That would suck major balls. Black and White are nothing more than 2 different shades of color. If anyone would take it as a racial offence, then they are complete morons. Red and yellow didn't offend anybody, so black and white shouldn't either.



You's racist.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> The graphics look amazing for a handheld pokemon game. The battle scene reminded me of Colosseum/XD/PBR battle scenes. pek



It seems like they're really going to deliver when they say it's going to be a revolution in Pokemon.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, it's only going to take as long as HG/SS took to get to us I think.  It's slated for a 2011 release at least, and Japan is rumored to be getting it sometime in the Fall. Pokemon games have been known lately for their Spring releases. Like Platinum and HG/SS.



pek
Hells yeah!


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm gonna trade over a Lucario on my game. 



王志鍵 said:


> That would suck major balls. Black and White are nothing more than 2 different shades of color. If anyone would take it as a racial offence, then they are complete morons. Red and yellow didn't offend anybody, so black and white shouldn't either.



Neg'd.

Blue and green people have feelings too you know!


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It seems like they're really going to deliver when they say it's going to be a revolution in Pokemon.



I really hope so.

If I end up getting rick-rolled on this, I'm going to be


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Emigan said:


> pek
> Hells yeah!



It's definitely not going to take away from my HG time though. It's a year away, so I will enjoy HG now. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm gonna trade over a Lucario on my game.



Zoroark is going to find you. 



Liquid Sun said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> If I end up getting rick-rolled on this, I'm going to be



The Japanese better not be trollin'.


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm gonna have Zoroark in my team as well, just depends how far in game we get it


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm gonna have Zoroark in my team as well, just depends how far in game we get it



I hope we get Zorua early on.  I need some Zoroark nowwww. D:


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoroark is so on my team


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yeah.


Hmmm so the white version is going to be really kickass at first and get really shitty whereas the black version will consistently be just so-so.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Robert. 



Emigan said:


> Zoroark is so on my team



I need that shape-shifting fox on my team.  Best new Dark type ever.


----------



## Z (Apr 10, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Hmmm so the white version is going to be really kickass at first and get really shitty whereas the black version will consistently be just so-so.



I like this comparison.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I need that shape-shifting fox on my team.  Best new Dark type ever.



You have excellent tastes


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Emigan said:


> You have excellent tastes



Though I wonder what other Pokemon there will be.  There's supposed to be a massive amount of new Pokemon. I'm hoping for new type combinations that have never been done before. Like Water/Fire, Ghost/Fire, Water/Ghost, Bug/Fire (Fire Ant Pokemon ftw), etc.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Though I wonder what other Pokemon there will be.  There's supposed to be a massive amount of new Pokemon. I'm hoping for new type combinations that have never been done before. Like Water/Fire,* Ghost/Fire*, *Water/Ghost*, Bug/Fire (Fire Ant Pokemon ftw), etc.



Those two types better be in these games - I've been wanting them for ages 

Especially Water/Ghost. It'd probably end up being like a fish skeleton


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Those two types better be in these games - I've been wanting them for ages
> 
> Especially Water/Ghost. It'd probably end up being like a fish skeleton




Or a Siren pek


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Those two types better be in these games - I've been wanting them for ages
> 
> Especially Water/Ghost. It'd probably end up being like a fish skeleton



Ghost/Fire would probably be like some Jack O' Lantern thing.  Or it would have a pumpkin head with a fire coming out of the top. 



Caelus said:


> Or a Siren pek



Oh yeah. Luring poor sailors out to sea for them to never be seen again.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 10, 2010)

We should be hearing news from PS any minute now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Though I wonder what other Pokemon there will be.  There's supposed to be a massive amount of new Pokemon. I'm hoping for new type combinations that have never been done before. Like Water/Fire, Ghost/Fire, Water/Ghost, Bug/Fire (Fire Ant Pokemon ftw), etc.



What I want from these new games are 150-200 new pokes and little to no old gens. No more filler please.


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Ghost/Fire would probably be like some Jack O' Lantern thing.  Or it would have a pumpkin head with a fire coming out of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Luring poor sailors out to sea for them to never be seen again.



Only for Dragonite to come and save them


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Only for Dragonite to come and save them



Only to be crippled by an Ice Beam. That cartoony grin will be frozen on his face


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> What I want from these new games are 150-200 new pokes and little to no old gens. No more filler please.



They did that with Ruby/Sapphire, those games are considered the worst.

You'd think they would try to move up and make the pokemon be in models rather than sprites again...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I am watching Pokemon Sunday right now. I'll keep you guys updated if anything new happens. 

Though seriously, I just watched something I've never seen before. It looked like a triple battle. It seemed to be Entei, Suicune and Raikou VS Arceus, Dialga and Palkia. And it was in 3-D. It looked like PBR or something like that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

So now they are doing triple battles?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So now they are doing triple battles?



What I saw looked like a triple battle. And there was this one sequence between Suicune and Arceus where it looked like one had to overpower the other, and it indicated who was winning with a bar at the bottom of the screen. And when Suicune overpowered, it looked like it used Sheer Cold and OHKO'd the entire opposing side. This was at the end of the battle though. I remember Arceus using Judgment as well, and Raikou using an electric attack.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

You know where there's a clip?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You know where there's a clip?



Not yet I don't.  Maybe a clip will arise soon though.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

Triple battles?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

I think so.  If so, it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Tis a shame, not very many people try using double battles though, let alone would try triple.

Oh well, I personally can't wait.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 10, 2010)

Triple battles...
Yawn, simultaneous 6 against 6 sounds more fun.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 10, 2010)

What new features will the game have?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Hopefully they might manage to let us have at least two more pokemon at our disposal, perhaps add the walking pokemon feature but allow us to turn it on and off?


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Hopefully they might manage to let us have at least two more pokemon at our disposal, perhaps add the walking pokemon feature but allow us to turn it on and off?



There has to be more then that. :I


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2010)

That triple battle thing was the only thing I saw tonight on Pokemon Sunday, and that didn't even seem to be part of Pokemon Black & White, but rather some sort of new PBR-esque game.


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Apr 10, 2010)

According to Serebii forums, we'll get info on Black and White next week.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> There has to be more then that. :I



Well I was hoping on them using models in battle than sprites, and have the battling experience be a little bit better.

But if they skip out on expanding and adding to the battle engine with simply having more pokemon and bigger environments, then my expectations will be low as well.

This game that highlights the triple battles might not even be for the next gen you know, might be some arcade thing.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well I was hoping on them using models in battle than sprites, and have the battling experience be a little bit better.
> 
> But if they skip out on expanding and adding to the battle engine with simply having more pokemon and bigger environments, then my expectations will be low as well.
> 
> This game that highlights the triple battles might not even be for the next gen you know, might be some arcade thing.



Yeah, I don't know if triple battles will be enough... or even interesting. :I

I hope they mix it up a bit more, change up the format of the story among other things.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Apr 10, 2010)

....I should've waited for these rather than gotten SS. FML.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> ....I should've waited for these rather than gotten SS. FML.



You'd be waiting a year, I'd think?


----------



## SPN (Apr 10, 2010)

So excited for this already...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

Pokémon Sunday revealed no new details. Images expected next week and will likely match CoroCoro and the official site's images

-Serebii


----------



## taiga (Apr 10, 2010)

new pictures. if it hasn't been posted already.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

Lulu said:


> new pictures. if it hasn't been posted already.



Check the OP


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope trading is still possible between gens 
I have a feeling it will be one-way though.


----------



## taiga (Apr 10, 2010)

oh. sorry.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Apr 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> You'd be waiting a year, I'd think?



Shit, I forgot about that. I'm not sure which I plan to get, depends on if they keep the names or not for the English release.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What I saw looked like a triple battle. And there was this one sequence between Suicune and Arceus where it looked like one had to overpower the other, and it indicated who was winning with a bar at the bottom of the screen. And when Suicune overpowered, it looked like it used Sheer Cold and OHKO'd the entire opposing side. This was at the end of the battle though. I remember Arceus using Judgment as well, and Raikou using an electric attack.


That was just a segment on the  arcade game in Japan, which has been out there for a while now. Would be awesome to see those come over to the US, but chances of that seem pretty slim. But yeah, it definitely seems like a cool game.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 10, 2010)

I think Black and White will be for DS.. the third installment of 5th generation will be for 3DS in full 3d, but still keeping a lot of the elements from the handheld series. Which will make me want to buy that game as well.

I think SS will keep me satisfied until then... I hope


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2010)

No need to think--Black and White are written in plain... well, black and white to be for the Nintendo DS family (both in the lower right corner, and on the center of the page, in the system line, where it says "対応ハード：ニンテンドーDS", or "Platform: Nintendo DS"):


Not really sure why there's still doubt or confusion about this.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2010)

Btw, this site says that we'll have more news in 5 days.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, this site says that we'll have more news in 5 days.


Yeah, that seems to be referring to the actual release date of this month's CoroCoro magazine, though, which is April 15th (the date on the site). So, don't be surprised if the only thing the site updates with are just better quality images of the stuff that was leaked from this month's CoroCoro.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 11, 2010)

Triple battles would = pek For me at least.

They must include the feature where you walk with your pokemon in game from HG/SS.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 11, 2010)

IGN reported that the 15th would have new details as well. I would very much like whatever will be released then to be new. Maybe some pics of a starter, or a region name. I'd take pretty much anything.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep... Full erection atm.



Veeeery excited indeed. I want to play it noooooow!!;_;


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2010)

Cochise said:


> IGN reported that the 15th would have new details as well.



What an awesome birthday present for me.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 11, 2010)

Cochise said:


> IGN reported that the 15th would have new details as well. I would very much like whatever will be released then to be new. Maybe some pics of a starter, or a region name. I'd take pretty much anything.


Nah, probably won't be anything _we_ haven't seen yet--it will probably just be the actual public revealing of details we weren't supposed to have seen yet, but did (at least if you've checked out sites like Serebii recently). Quoting myself from the TSG forums:


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> windows98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Tokyo Game Show is? We should be getting alot of info by then


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2010)

Ugh, I wish so many people weren't falling for those fake screenshots. I guess it's inevitable though. It's pretty easy to edit the original image which had Zoroark as the only silhouette. It's just a blank board, so anyone with PS skills can get rid of Zoroark's silhouette and put their own on the board.  I mean, it came out on April 1st. Pretty obvious prank.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Ugh, I wish so many people weren't falling for those fake screenshots. I guess it's inevitable though. It's pretty easy to edit the original image which had Zoroark as the only silhouette. It's just a blank board, so anyone with PS skills can get rid of Zoroark's silhouette and put their own on the board.  I mean, it came out on April 1st. Pretty obvious prank.



Which fake screenshots?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 11, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Which fake screenshots?


I'm guessing the one I referred to and linked to in my post, from the sound of it:


Started popping up again due to the Pokemon Sunday episode that just aired. However, all they revealed during the show, as anyone who watched it could tell you or sites like Serebii could verify, was just the titles of the game. Thus, if it wasn't already obvious for the reasons Death-kun mentioned, it's still definitely fake.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 11, 2010)

Shiron said:


> I'm guessing the one I referred to and linked to in my post, from the sound of it:
> 
> 
> Started popping up again due to the Pokemon Sunday episode that just aired. However, all they revealed during the show, as anyone who watched it could tell you or sites like Serebii could verify, was just the titles of the game. Thus, if it wasn't already obvious for the reasons Death-kun mentioned, it's still definitely fake.



Oh, I guess I didn't see the link in your post. My bad. 


It easily looks fake just by how it looks, at least to me.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 11, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Nah, probably won't be anything _we_ haven't seen yet--it will probably just be the actual public revealing of details we weren't supposed to have seen yet, but did (at least if you've checked out sites like Serebii recently).



I figured you were right, I was just passing along what IGN said as another source. I'm hoping you're wrong though. :3



Death-kun said:


> Ugh, I wish so many people weren't falling for those fake screenshots.



I've seen that dolphin used before I think. It's so meh. The fire type is pretty much just a blacked out Ekans with a Charmander tail. lulz

I could make much more convincing fakes in 30 minutes time on Photoshop. Someone was lazy when they did that.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

I want that deer-thing as the Grass starter


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with Emigan. The only one that actually looked remotely interesting and somewhat convincing was the deer one.  The other ones were horribly done.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 11, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> What I want from these new games are 150-200 new pokes and little to no old gens. No more filler please.


i agree old gens should appear after finishing the game. i do not want geodudes and zubats again.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 11, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i agree old gens should appear after finishing the game. i do not want geodudes and zubats again.



They will probably be there anyway. 

I don't know what it is, but it seems like it's been made a tradition to have them in every game. (And it's a somewhat annoying tradition at that)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 11, 2010)

I want Fighting/Psychic/Dark starters.

Come on Gamefreak, do something different.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> Ive read on the pokemon wiki,North America may change the names to Onyx and Opal


well i doubt it since Nintendo never changed the name of the previous main games and if they do change it, it probably be Ying and Yang.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

I doubt starter types will get changed. Fire, Water and Grass are like basic types, so it makes them good for starter pokemon and new players.
I think they will be staying that way.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 11, 2010)

I think they should do what they did in Yellow version and have non-traditional starters.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 11, 2010)

Pokemon+Western RPG theme+ Bioware= Pokemon Black/White?

I pray to god you can have moral choices in Pokemon.


----------



## SPN (Apr 11, 2010)

That would be a nice change, but keeping it even is always a challenge.


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Picking your starters should be something like in Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 11, 2010)

Fighting system should be more like mystery dungeon.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 11, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Fighting system should be more like mystery dungeon.



Yarr.

Keep the wilds, take out the dumb noobie trainers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2010)

Fighting system should stay the same.
Starters should stay the same.

I don't think Gamefreak is going to throw out over a decade of work just spice things up.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm actually hoping for more Pokemon party spaces.
Even just one more


----------



## Masurao (Apr 11, 2010)

Weren't we suppose to get some new information today? Or is that gonna be later?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought we'd got the information yesterday, and had to wait until next week for more. And apparently that it wasn't going to be anything new.


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 11, 2010)

*Idea*
Wanted to post it in Gamefaqs but don't have a account there and don't want to make one.

Considering Gen 3 had Kanto, and Gen 4 had Jhoto, it seems reasonable to think Gen 5 will have Hoenn.

*Long Post* Fanfiction which is not happening 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked it but hated the excessive amounts of surfing so what do we do ?

After you defeat the 8th Gym leader, Professor Brich call you quickly to Hoenn.(Don't know why he knows you or why he depends on you but oh well...)

You arrive in Hoenn through the ship and find the weather is very hot and dry. (All the water routes have become very short or dry like the lake was in DPPt where the bomb went off) Brich briefs you and tell you that Leader of Team Magma had a kid, who is only 8 years old, has decided to once again expand the landmass. His father tried and stopped him but defied him (and owned him battle). During the time Team Aqua was also trying to regroup in shadows but this kid completely stomped and stopped them single-handedly.

Brich tells you that you are the only hope and tells you to go capture the Kyogre and that is the only way you can stop this kid. While you are on your way to capture this Kyogre you get calls from the gym leader you defeated who hype up this kid, saying stuff like he is stronger than the Elite 4 and may even match the champion. One of them reveals that he actually has managed to capture the Groundon. On you way you also see your rival in a hurry but he ignores you.

You capture the Kyroge and reach outside the new HQ of Team Magma. Brich is standing outside the HQ and you must have Kyroge in your party or Brich won't let you in the HQ. You go in but find no grunts and the kid is infront of you, who says he runs the entire Team Magma by himself and doesn't need grunts to weaken you or anything. You get auto option so save.

You proceed to fight him and his team is on the same level as the Champion's would be level wise, but he only has 3/4 Pokemon. One of them is Groundon. Remember this is right after you defeated the 8th Gym Leader and thus this guy highly outclasses you lvl wise.

Thus this would give the people who want it, a tough challenge.

But don't worry all you normal people. If you lose, your Rival storms into the room and proceeds to own this kid with his newly caught Rayquaza. When you saw him in the rush? He was heading to the Sky Pillar. If you win he still arrives but says if you didn't beat the kid, he would have with his newly caught legendary.

Then the kid says he doesn't know what to do know and he will think about it and says he doesn't want the Groundon, so he will release him back at Terra cave (for you to capture if you want) and goes off. 

If you won again the kid, your Rival says your pokemon sustained damage and thus he would stomp you if you were to fight now. If you lost to the kid, he says he would stomp you anyway since you lost to the kid.

There. 
Hoenn not so watery anymore, kind of differnent was well for a change. Change in scenery as in Sootopolis isn't surrounded by water. Its on a giant hill. 

And you get tough trainer with legendary Pokemon who can give you a run for your money.

Rival with legendary Pokemon.

Stroy related to Hoenn and follows game canon.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 11, 2010)

That would be good, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think any game is going to make it mandatory to capture a legendary to continue the story.
And then how would you get Rayquaza in that game?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I want Fighting/Psychic/Dark starters.
> 
> Come on Gamefreak, do something different.


i hope not,it need to stay the same.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be getting ofc, they come out so fast


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm hoping this new region is rich in culture. I think Johto and Sinnoh did that the best, they really have a unique vibe and I'd hope with game names like White and Black that this one does too.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow can't believe I didn't stumble across this earlier. Looks good, wonder if they'll release a cleaner version for the NDS 3d...


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 11, 2010)

EVERYTHING SHOULD BE MOAR LIKE MISTER-E DUNGION

no. This is mainstream turn-based RPG style pokemon... 3D graphics are great but keep the turn based attack system!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> EVERYTHING SHOULD BE MOAR LIKE MISTER-E DUNGION
> 
> no. This is mainstream turn-based RPG style pokemon... 3D graphics are great but keep the turn based attack system!



Agreed. If you want Mystery Dungeon, buy Mystery Dungeon. They aren't going to change the core of the game.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> EVERYTHING SHOULD BE MOAR LIKE MISTER-E DUNGION
> 
> no. This is mainstream turn-based RPG style pokemon... 3D graphics are great but keep the turn based attack system!



Rightly said


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> EVERYTHING SHOULD BE MOAR LIKE MISTER-E DUNGION
> 
> no. This is mainstream turn-based RPG style pokemon... 3D graphics are great but keep the turn based attack system!



It's time for change.


----------



## Akanezora (Apr 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> If she is not even cuter than Kotone is, I'm going to rage.



I completely agree on this. 

>;O


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 11, 2010)

What if they had a starter to choose from every single type? 
And then had a type for each gym/elite four
lolol
I'd laugh.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> It's time for change.



There was a time for change, and that's when they made mystery dungeon


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay more Pokemon! ^-^


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> There was a time for change, and that's when they made mystery dungeon



Time to mix it up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish they would release more scans im so excited!!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Not really sure why there's still doubt or confusion about this.



It's not so much confusion, but likely hope. Five different main series Pokémon games on the DS is enough as it is without them adding three more. Especially since the 3DS is supposed to be a more capable device and would thus open the series up to new possibilities. They didn't add DSi-exclusive features in HGSS, either, so chances are there won't even be any 3DS exclusive features for those games either. 

Which is a shame, really.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 11, 2010)

We can see our entire pokemon!!!!!! Oh my fuuh.... <3 And full 3D environments(almost)!

O.O I'm buying one of these(Black or White) the DAY it comes out...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> We can see our entire pokemon!!!!!! Oh my fuuh.... <3 And full 3D environments(almost)!
> 
> O.O I'm buying one of these(Black or White) the DAY it comes out...



Yeah, now if it actually moved when attacking it would...still suck compared to pokemon stadium 1 .


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 11, 2010)

Stadium? It was lame... they had full 3D rendered sprites, yeah, and? It was so boring to watch.. I'd rather have 2D sprites than choppy 3D ones for the moment... maybe when the 3DS comes out... MAYBE. But fully animated 2D is better in my opinion 

Think the smootheness of some 2D fighters out there.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, now if it actually moved when attacking it would...still suck compared to pokemon stadium 1 .



I think the graphics might look kind of off if it actually moved while attacking, because of the size of the field. Its only a short distance, and the attacks probably would look badly animated


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Stadium? It was lame... they had full 3D rendered sprites, yeah, and? It was so boring to watch.. I'd rather have 2D sprites than choppy 3D ones for the moment... maybe when the 3DS comes out... MAYBE. But fully animated 2D is better in my opinion
> 
> Think the smootheness of some 2D fighters out there.



It wasn't lame, it was amazing.

For the moment, you can compare it to PBR on the wii but when stadium was new it was absolutely great. The early sprites were nothing like the ones we have now and i'm not even touching on attack effects.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 11, 2010)

I meant Stadium compared to 2D battle sprites x_x


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember going to my local video store every week to rent Pokemon Stadium 2, only to find that it was already rented out.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I remember going to my local video store every week to rent Pokemon Stadium 2, only to find that it was already rented out.



Already rented out every week?
That's kinda unlucky


----------



## Akuma (Apr 11, 2010)

white and black? STOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIDDDDDDD


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2010)

Akuma said:


> white and black? STOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIDDDDDDD



red and blue?
DUUUUUUUMMMMMMB


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm with Echo on the sprites. I'd rather they keep it the way it is in the scan(s) instead of going 3D on the DS. Now if this was planned for 3DS on the other hand...



Kek said:


> I remember going to my local video store every week to rent Pokemon Stadium 2, only to find that it was already rented out.



Haha I went through the same thing, had to wait until the summer til I had the money to buy it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 12, 2010)

Pokemon Black and White are the best titles since Pokemon Red and Blue.  Hopefully the third installment is Pokemon Brown and then they rerelease Pokemon Yellow so we have the racial spectrum down 

Anyways, I am really looking forward to these games and finally, actual cityscape being used!


----------



## Felix (Apr 12, 2010)

The pictures look horrible
Apart from the slight camera pan, it looks the same

They should have gone with the 3DS


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know if these have been posted yet.




Now obviously these aren't real, but I understand they're based of the character sprites. Neither really excite me but they're not awful.


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2010)

Girl on the top looks a lot like Hikari's design, though I like the bottom girl's design. Even though they're most likely fake.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

I fainted when I saw the images. As soon as I fainted, I clicked on the Pokemon Centre image


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2010)

Kek said:


> Girl on the top looks a lot like Hikari's design, though I like the bottom girl's design. Even though they're most likely fake.



That's cause both her and the boy are in the stances that the D/P characters are lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I don't know if these have been posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last one looks the best.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

I actually quite like the look of the girl


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 12, 2010)

Expect hentai fanart of the female trainers within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 12, 2010)

Meh...I'd rather the good artist stick the the old girls.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Expect hentai fanart of the female trainers within the next 24 hours.



Seriously, I bet it already exists


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I meant Stadium compared to 2D battle sprites x_x


nah the hand held games should stay whit sprites


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 12, 2010)

The male trainer looks terrible. I hope his final art looks nothing like that. The female is cool though.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> The male trainer looks terrible. I hope his final art looks nothing like that. The female is cool though.



Even here?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2010)

I really like that one. pek


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I don't know if these have been posted yet.



Too bad, this one was really good. If this were her official art I would say she's probably the cutest "main" Poke girl to date IMO.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 12, 2010)

Best.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

I really like the female Trainer. Just....having someone named White/Light and Black/Dark or whatever, feels weird to me. I will probably just stick to their American names, like I do with Dawn.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 12, 2010)

I change their names... usually I use a previous screename or affiliation with myself/a friend.

So these games I will probably use Echo and Barraon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> Pokemon Black and White are the best titles since Pokemon Red and Blue.  Hopefully the third installment is Pokemon Brown and then they rerelease Pokemon Yellow so we have the racial spectrum down
> 
> Anyways, I am really looking forward to these games and finally, actual cityscape being used!



I'm willing to bet the third version would be Grey.

Just thinking out loud. Red, Blue, and Yellow are the three primary colors, and Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald are the colors for Groudon, Kyogre, and Rayquaza Respectively. With the 5th gen being White and Black, Grey would complement them because Grey is simply White and Black combined.

It follows a theme that goes with the odd numbered generations.

Of course, in Japane Pokemon started with Red and Green, Blue was the third version, and Yellow was the 4th so that simply doesn't work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

> US,  April 12, 2010 - Nintendo  and Pokemon Co. promised an update on Pokemon Black &  White for the 15th. Expectedly, a part of that update came out in advance through the usual source for Pokemon info, Japan's Coro Coro Comics.
> 
> The weekly comic magazine shared first screens on the fifth generation Pokemon title. The big surprise from the screenshots is that the game appears to have switched to full 3D backdrops (that's 3D as in polygonal 3D -- not the 3D that you'll see on the 3DS). The screens show fields, dungeons and towns from a 3/4 overhead perspective, with sprite-based characters on 3D backgrounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2010)

This is good news.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't wait until April 15th. Time for new coverage. I'll be sure to watch Pokemon Sunday as well.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

> The magazine only shared one battle pic, showing newcomer Pokemon Zoroark (evolved form of newcomer Zorua) in the heat of battle. The screen shows the action from behind Zorua's back, with his rival visible in the distance (*we couldn't quite make out who that rival was*).



Isn't it Zorua in the distance? And Zoroark is the one with it's back to us
They are talking about the picture Serebii has, aren't they?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Isn't it Zorua in the distance? And Zoroark is the one with it's back to us
> They are talking about the picture Serebii has, aren't they?



Maybe they're talking about the trainer.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Oooh, maybe 


I can't believe there are cars in this new region


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Where'd you see cars?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Where'd you see cars?



There's cars on the bridge in one of the screenshots.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Bottom picture


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

I see the description but I can't point out any cars.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Gimme a second, I'll circle it for you


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

There it is


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

MEW IS DRIVING!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Emigan said:


> There it is



Thanks.

At first I thought they were just some red houses but looking at it carefully it looks like a car.



Caelus said:


> MEW IS DRIVING!



Mew IS the car!


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Mew IS the car!



If I were Mew, I would've picked a better car to be. Those ones look pretty old


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Mew is very old


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks rather evil in that picture


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Mew is very old



Holy shit, I remember this card!


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Mew is very old



I was overly pissed when I got this card, you couldn't even use this shit.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 12, 2010)

I has that card >


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Where the heck did people get that card?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey bitches, shut up. This card was awesome and I am proud to still own it.  Just flashing it would win you battles automatically.

Now they should make an ancient Zoroark card with it beheading a human.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 12, 2010)

you got it at the movies when the second pokemans movie came out


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2010)

I still have that card.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

I went to see that movie at the cinemas..I DEMAND THAT CARD! 

I probably did get the card, and then lost it


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 12, 2010)

Emigan if I were Gary in your sig, I would have punched that pre-pubescent bitch right in the throat.

Can't wait for Black/White <3


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Emigan if I were Gary in your sig, I would have punched that pre-pubescent bitch right in the throat.
> 
> Can't wait for Black/White <3



What?  Why?

He loves it


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 12, 2010)

Because Ash is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), in the non-sexual related way.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

That is Red and Green actually  Game-style
And they are both awesome pek 
Green just came to see Red on his mountaintop and have some sexy time


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2010)

I should scan my card in to show off as well.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Does everyone have this card, but me?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Does everyone have this card, but me?



I don't pek


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't pek



You. Suffer with me


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Emigan said:


> You. Suffer with me



That was all I wanted


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Mew is very old


lol  i revenge stole that card from a distant cousin after he stole my video games.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 13, 2010)

I had that card. Helped me get my second Charizard from this one kid. Good times.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah well...I bet none of you had a Pikachu t-shirt when you were younger


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey it's the Mew card :33
I had one of those, I stole it off someone and than got it ruined in the wash.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 13, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol  i revenge stole that card from a distant cousin after he stole my video games.



Looks like your cousin won.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 13, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Hey it's the Mew card :33
> I had one of those, I stole it off someone and than got it ruined in the wash.



Karma's such a bitch.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 13, 2010)

wow thats something to look forward to


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 13, 2010)

Have two of that Mew Card somewhere amongst my crates full of cards.  However, what was badass back in the day was the Pokemon League at Toys R Us, where we would score badass promos like the Happy Birthday Pikachu Card, which I still have


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2010)

I cannot wait until the actual CoroCoro comes out on Thursday so the text can be translated.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

Didn't it say that the text wasn't giving away new details though?

I'm curious anyway


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2010)

I just came all over this thread


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

at your signature Laex

The wait for this game is going to kill me


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Didn't it say that the text wasn't giving away new details though?
> 
> I'm curious anyway



Well all we got were leaked images from CoroCoro, not the actual text associated with it. But the actual CoroCoro magazine is coming out on Thursday, so the actual text describing all the details with the images and stuff will be translated for us to read.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting names. Hopefully it doesn't lead to any racist jokes though. :S

I'll probably get the white one(pretty much because Kimblee always wears white and I like that character).

Although I'm going to see which Pokemon are exclusive to each game because generally that's a large deciding factor for me.

EDIT:

Oh and I also have 2 of that Mew card you guys posted. Well, one is my sister's but they're kept in the same binder and she doesn't care about cards anymore.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Interesting names. Hopefully it doesn't lead to any racist jokes though. :S
> 
> I'll probably get the white one(pretty much because Kimblee always wears white and I like that character).
> 
> ...



That's always the way that I pick between versions


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Mew is very old



I still have that card too.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah that's how I usually choose my games too.
Even though each colour does sound cool, it basically just winds down to whose on the cover lol


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well all we got were leaked images from CoroCoro, not the actual text associated with it. But the actual CoroCoro magazine is coming out on Thursday, so the actual text describing all the details with the images and stuff will be translated for us to read.



The actual site itself will be updated, as well meaning we potentially might be getting some more information. It's also confirmed that Pokemon Sunday will be airing either a teaser for the game or a gameplay trailer, so that is something to look forward to at the end of this week.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 2 ancient mew cards, they were given out in the second pokemon movie in Greece oddly enough lol.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 14, 2010)

CoroCoro confirms that in next month, instead showing us more new Pokemon, are going to tell us how to get Zoroark in White and Black Editions.

Let´s see if my theory of Zoroa evolving into Zoroark only the nights of full moon gets true.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm excited to see what ideas for evolution they'll come up with next gen


----------



## Denizen (Apr 14, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I'm excited to see what ideas for evolution they'll come up with next gen



Personally i'd prefer they just retconned everything.

Seriously, you have "Leafeon" and yet the Leaf Stone doesn't work? That's just stupid, when people imagined a "Leafeon" ever since there were five evolving stones and only three worked for Eevee.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Personally i'd prefer they just retconned everything.
> 
> Seriously, you have "Leafeon" and yet the Leaf Stone doesn't work? That's just stupid, when people imagined a "Leafeon" ever since there were five evolving stones and only three worked for Eevee.



Maybe they'll change it? Because of it being a place where Leafeon evolves (and it probably wont feature in the next gen), they might change how it evolves to a stone so its possible in that region.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah in Heart Gold I was upset because I could not get a Leafeon.... here's hoping they introduce seasons to us in this new game. Also I hope those screens are betas because honestly the city one is big but sort of... bland.. Pokemon has always been really colorful!


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I think a lot of those screens will change. Weren't the first pictures released of the other games different to the final product?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

So we gotta wait a month just to see how to get the only pokemon we know of?

Guess you can't be too picky eh?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

It does seem odd that thats the piece of information they're letting out


----------



## delirium (Apr 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Also I hope those screens are betas because honestly the city one is big but sort of... bland.. Pokemon has always been really colorful!



I actually thought it looked pretty decent. I can see bland though. But more in that it doesn't look finished. Like there's something missing. Maybe it is color? But..



delirium said:


> ...Something that'd be nice that doesn't necessarily effect mechanics is a visual revamp. Not just updated sprites but a game that fully utilizes the DS's capabilities. Something akin to Colosseum and XD. If they can bring Okami to the DS, I'm sure they can bring XD to it as well.



It actually came true. xD Gotta love that. To be honest I was not excited about W/B at all until this point. Not I'm counting the days.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh my god I can't waiiiiiit.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think anyone can


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

There's so many games I'm waiting for, I've learned to just tuned them shits out until the last week before the release. That last 7 day's usually the slowest too...


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

Which others are you waiting for?


----------



## Juice (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome. Screen shots look a bit weird though. Is it going to be in a different format or something?


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Which others are you waiting for?



Monster Hunter tri
Halo Reach
Mario Galaxy 2
Metroid Other M
Madden NFL 11
Arc Rise Fantasia
Epic mickey
Medal Of Honor
Dead rising 2
Zelda
Gears 3
Tales of Graces

You get the point haha.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> *Monster Hunter tri*
> Halo Reach
> *Mario Galaxy 2
> *Metroid Other M
> ...



Me too on the bolded


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Me too on the bolded



Put 'em all on *bold.* 

Six more days on Hunter Tri. pek


----------



## Frieza (Apr 14, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> *Monster Hunter tri*
> *Halo Reach
> Mario Galaxy 2
> Metroid Other M*
> ...




I highlighted the ones I wanted. The others I do not know about..except for gears of war. I will check the others out.

I am getting Black version for sure.. unless the legendaries in White look cooler.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Zelda, Gears3 and Tales shouldn't even be on that list. The release dates on those is like a year and a half away. I don't want to think about them at the mo'. Tales might not even come out here .


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't wait for Hunter Tri


----------



## Frieza (Apr 14, 2010)

Add Diablo 3 to that list as well


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Hunter's online gameplay looks smooth cmopared to Wii's other online titles. Then again I've only played online Brawl and CON:Revo3 on the Wii. Those shits were a pain


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2010)

How long after a new announced Pokemon game does it normally take to see the new starters, and trainer designs?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

Masurao said:


> How long after a new announced Pokemon game does it normally take to see the new starters, and trainer designs?



Someone answer this 
I'm curious too


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Soon ™ **


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually want a deer pokemon as the grass starter. I'll definitely pick the grass-type then


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

I just honestly wanna see more than the Zoro's
I just recently thought of how awesome it'd be if there was an electric/poison type


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm just hoping on a Water/Ghost and Fire/Ghost


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Fire/Dragon's the one that comes to mind. We need one, asap.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

There's one in your...oh wait


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Emigan said:


> There's one in your...oh wait



shushhhhhh. 

I'd rather gamefreak change Zard's typing than introduce a completely new fire/dragon poke. I can dream..


----------



## Emigan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't understand why it wasn't in the Dragon-type originally anyway


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 14, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I don't understand why it wasn't in the Dragon-type originally anyway



Probably because they only wanted the dragonite family to be the only dragon type back then? could be the reason lol


----------



## Frieza (Apr 14, 2010)

Electric Dragon


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2010)

Porygon Mk IV

_Keep on beleivin'..._


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 14, 2010)

well since everyone's talking about new types they want to see:

Dark/electric
Fire/electric
Dragon/fire
Dragon/electric
Psychic/electric
Dark/Steel
Water/Ghost
Fighting/electric


Dark/Psychic ..


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

Also
Ice/Bug would be something different...
So would Steel/Grass


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

I wonder if eventually they will have every possible combination. With the exception of "_____/Normal", that be kind of silly.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

^Psychic/Normal and Flying/Normal 

HOW BOUT NORMAL/NORMAL?!?

That would be awesome though, the whole every time combo thing


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2010)

Masurao said:


> How long after a new announced Pokemon game does it normally take to see the new starters, and trainer designs?



Well, the first round of announced pokemon (In this case the Zoroark family) leak out to the public, then more beta shots, the reveal of more pokemon that are rather easy and normal to obtain. The trainer designs come out around that time or a little time after, and then the starters. Then when the game does come out people will be clamoring over the new pokemon that were yet to be revealed.

No matter what though, the male trainer is usually with the first batch of pokemon or not too far off. Lately though the female has been released alongside the male. (read: Gen IV)


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2010)

Even though I'm a male, looks like I'll pick the girl character this game. The guy looks kinda weird.


----------



## Davit (Apr 14, 2010)

interesting...i'm pretty excited..looks like the ran out of jewelry elements for the games haha


----------



## Juice (Apr 14, 2010)

My question was never answered. Is the new Pokémon games going to be different graphics?


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 14, 2010)

Juice said:


> My question was never answered. Is the new Pok?mon games going to be different graphics?


What do you mean by that? It's going to be on the DS so the graphics will be pretty similar to the other DS games. But there'll be new sprites and stuff like that..

---

I want these types:
Poison / Ice
Ice / Psychic


----------



## Juice (Apr 14, 2010)

You answered my general question. Thanks. lol


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Ice / Psychic



I know everyone hates it, but,


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh, whoopsie. I forgot about Jynx..I actually kind of like her xD!


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I know everyone hates it, but,



We need something better than that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2010)

I wonder if your mother sleeps in the kitchen again.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I wonder if this will be a more water-filled region or land-filled


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2010)

I want land

I would murder somebody if I had to go through TENTACOOOOOOL infested waters.

only one cave in entire game plz I don't want zubats and geoDUDE


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I want rid of these common pokemon - c'mon, we've suffered through 4 gens with them (with more annoyances like Bidoof added to them)
Have some variety  No more Zubat

Tentacool are the reason I hate surfing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2010)

I swear if I see another geodude/zubat infestation I WILL sell the game


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn, I have a feeling you wont be having this game for long


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 15, 2010)

Already expecting a ratatta/bidoof annoying poke next gen. Probably a racoon or some shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2010)

A rock bat that know....confuse ray.

with a 100% hitrate

and always moves first

and you meet it in every cave


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Looks like your cousin won.


not really i stole back the games ,he only got one of my memory cards.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I want the next pest to be at least cute 
It will calm me slightly


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 15, 2010)

> *Legendary Beasts to unlock something in Black & White?*
> 
> The official site updated a few hours ago with the details of the Legendary Beast events that we noted on Monday. However, in addition to this, the official site indicates that the Legendary Beasts hold a secret other than the details given. This indicates that the three Pokémon will unlock something. As we've searched through HeartGold & SoulSilver and found nothing, it seems likely that they will unlock something in Black & White. However, this remains to be seen. We'll post more details as and when we get them



Interesting.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 15, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Already expecting a ratatta/bidoof annoying poke next gen. *Probably a racoon or some shit.*


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

They're cute  I didn't mind them



Champagne Supernova said:


> *Legendary Beasts to unlock something in Black & White?*
> 
> The official site updated a few hours ago with the details of the Legendary Beast events that we noted on Monday. However, in addition to this, the official site indicates that the Legendary Beasts hold a secret other than the details given. This indicates that the three Pokémon will unlock something. As we've searched through HeartGold & SoulSilver and found nothing, it seems likely that they will unlock something in Black & White. However, this remains to be seen. We'll post more details as and when we get them



Chimera pokemon?


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 15, 2010)

Like most 3rd gen pokemons, I forgot all about that little shit.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm hoping for no/less HMs, I hate those pieces of junk. Except Surf, Surf can stay.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2010)

The city in that screenshot looks totally awesome.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 15, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> I'm hoping for no/less HMs, I hate those pieces of junk. Except Surf, Surf can stay.



I hope that there are no more _useless_ HMs. I was glad that flash was no longer a HM but then they had to go and create the even more useless defog.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think I gave Defog to any of my pokemon - I was happy walking round for longer if it meant I didn't have to use it


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 15, 2010)

It would be nice if field moves could be taught without taking up the current four-slot space. Kind of their own, field-only move sets.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 15, 2010)

People talk about the third gen pokemon being shit as if they haven't played the fourth gen. 

You want shit pokemon? Look at Sinnoh's pokedex.


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 15, 2010)

> Like most 3rd gen pokemons, I forgot all about that little shit.


I seriously don't see the difference between Rattata, Pidgey, and this Zigzagoon you hate so much. Just because the latter came out years after the others, doesn't mean its design is bad. If anything, Sugimori probably sketched the basic ideas for most pokemon around the same time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 15, 2010)

Zigzagoon have a really cool design in my opinion.

Not to mention others such as Ampharos, Espeon, Umbreon, Murkrow, Scizor, Heracross, Sneasel, Ursaring, Skarmory, Houndoom, Kingdra, Donphan, Baby Pokemon, Larvitar, Tyranitar, Lugia, Celebi..


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I really wish HMs didn't take up one of the 4 slots - now I have to drag a Sandshrew (which is level 5) with me to go fight Red. It sucks


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 15, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> I seriously don't see the difference between Rattata, Pidgey, and this Zigzagoon you hate so much. Just because the latter came out years after the others, doesn't mean its design is bad. If anything, Sugimori probably sketched the basic ideas for most pokemon around the same time.



Different taste between different people. And a part of the reason why I don't remember 3rd gen. pokes much is because I barely really played RSE compared to the other gens. I played through Emerald once, then I lost the game. It's somewhere in the house. Don't know, don't care.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 15, 2010)

I think HMs as attacks should get replaced with doppelgangers(Instead of Surf you could have the move called Tidal Wave with the same exact effect) and then have HMs as only outside of battle techs.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I think HMs as attacks should get replaced with doppelgangers(Instead of Surf you could have the move called Tidal Wave with the same exact effect) and then have HMs as only outside of battle techs.



Tidal wave, as a name doesn't sound right when you use Surf outside of battle. but if they change it, and instead of riding your pokemon when you surf, you actually use a surf board then I'm with you on the name change .


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd prefer items over HM's. If you want to bring a full team to fight Red, forget it, you need an HM slave or two. What kid can't swim at 10+ anyway?


----------



## valerian (Apr 15, 2010)

It's stupid to teach a flying and water pokemon how to fly and swim.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I would love to teach my Togekiss Air Slash, but because its my flyer, and already knows fly, I can't


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

So you guys think the shiny legendary dogs will do something when traded to this game?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope so; if it involves the dogs, it'd be something awesome


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> What kid can't swim at 10+ anyway?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4r5xJJMc1U[/YOUTUBE]
Surfboard Item need.


----------



## Kek (Apr 15, 2010)

I wish they'd just make the HMs special abilites that pokemon learn, instead of taking up a move slot. Or they have items that replicate their effects. Like a surfboard for Surf, a lantern for Flash, rock-climbing equipment for Rock Climb, power gloves or something for Strength or Rock Smash, a sword for Cut, etc.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 15, 2010)

And then you come to the HM fly. 

Case closed.


----------



## Kek (Apr 15, 2010)

Jetpack.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 15, 2010)

Or wings =D


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> So you guys think the shiny legendary dogs will do something when traded to this game?



I definitely think so. It's already been semi-confirmed on Serebii as well. 

It'll be cool to see what happens. Maybe Celebi will do something too, who knows.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> So you guys think the shiny legendary dogs will do something when traded to this game?



I want the doggy version of Regigigas, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I want the doggy version of Regigigas, if you catch my meaning.





pek


----------



## Juice (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats an actual design?


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> Thats an actual design?



Lol no that's rush from the Rockman series.


----------



## Juice (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh. 

So the graphics will be more 3d in this game. According to Serebii anyways. I wonder if a ds light would work for it.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm sure it'll work, even for the Phat DS. DS games work on all the DS versions. Except the Guitar hero games


----------



## Juice (Apr 15, 2010)

I would hope so.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope the game supports more complex internet security settings like WPA. I hate not being able to use the GTS/trade online


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

I just had an awesome idea come to me. So, I really want Fearow to evolve. And what is a great well known bird it can evolve to?



Zu -bows down-


----------



## taiga (Apr 16, 2010)

i just saw the clearer screenshots. this game looks so much better.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 16, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I hope the game supports more complex internet security settings like WPA. I hate not being able to use the GTS/trade online


Dear god, this _please.

_


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2010)

A rival that isn't a pansy.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 16, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I hope the game supports more complex internet security settings like WPA. I hate not being able to use the GTS/trade online




It would save me so much hassle


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd like to see a real three-way rivalry, not just one semi-serious rival and one other who is the equivalent of Randy the Helpful Pineapple. 

Or, a rival of the opposite gender. Who's mean as hell, like Silver.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

A story that doesn't suck, Pokemon designs that don't look like something a five-year old came up with, online functionality that is Western by design and not Japanese.


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't know if its been posted but ...



Its fake by the way, fan art...

But some cool designs and some not so much


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the online design is more "nintendo" than "japanese".


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

Not really, a lot of Japanese games suffer from poor online functionality.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Not really, a lot of Japanese games suffer from poor online functionality.



Yeah, on the wii and DS, due to nintnendo's way of doing online.

Games like blazblue on the ps3/360 have some of the best online around and they're from japan too.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

BlazBlue is an exception, really. Most other 2D fighters have had horrible online support, especially SFIV and KoFXII.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

SFIV is doable and what didn't go wrong with KoF13 lol.


----------



## SilverRaoeBoy (Apr 16, 2010)

is the complet game in 3d?
or not all?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha! These are neat:


I really like Stickwig, Geckone, Skarby, Roobeo+Roobeop, Torboil+Tormine, Hydrop, Moofy M+Moofy F, Dunedrill, Hollopump, Dozand

I liked their designs <3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

Those designs are everything I hate about current gen pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Most of them weren't very good.. but some I liked ^_^


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Some were really smart like the pumpkin ghost/grass one...but a ton of them were too much like others, i spotted like 4 turtwig family copies lol.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2010)

Out of all of those, Pruddy is my favourite. pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah...nobody memorized them nor wants to scan the whole list for your name so might wanna describe it lol.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Haha! These are neat:
> 
> 
> I really like Stickwig, Geckone, Skarby, Roobeo+Roobeop, Torboil+Tormine, Hydrop, Moofy M+Moofy F, Dunedrill, Hollopump, Dozand
> ...


 please for the love of all that is pokemon those arent the new ones


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2010)

They were funny.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 16, 2010)

The regi's are an awesome premise!

Earth, Sea, Wind, Core


----------



## valerian (Apr 16, 2010)

My favorite there has to be Hollopump.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Lmao, you just happened to change into that avatar today. I watched up to episode 49 of hokuto no ken today .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2010)

Skarby is superior.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 16, 2010)

The designs were pretty funny looking. Lavadra and Tormine were the best ones imho.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 16, 2010)

Those designs bought tears to my eyes.

...

Not in the good way.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 16, 2010)

If gamefreak keeps milking the series and continue making new games, it's only a matter of time 'til we see shitty designs like those.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> If gamefreak keeps milking the series and continue making new games, it's only a matter of time 'til we see shitty designs like those.



Yeah, if you should me lawnmower Rotom when I was playing Gold/Silver, I would have laughed in your face. Now he's laughing in mine.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 16, 2010)

What would be nice is to see 300+ new pokes w/o any filler ones from the previous gens.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2010)

Like there aren't enough Regis' as it is


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> If gamefreak keeps milking the series and continue making new games, it's only a matter of time 'til we see shitty designs like those.



Welcome to eight years ago.


----------



## Juice (Apr 16, 2010)

Are those the actual new pokemon?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

Juice said:


> Are those the actual new pokemon?



No no no. Poor Juice, you are so gullible


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha I liked a couple of the designs.. :/


----------



## Juice (Apr 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> No no no. Poor Juice, you are so gullible



                         .


----------



## Emigan (Apr 16, 2010)

I quite liked the look of the Poison-type Eeveelution


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Haha! These are neat:
> 
> 
> I really like Stickwig, Geckone, Skarby, Roobeo+Roobeop, Torboil+Tormine, Hydrop, Moofy M+Moofy F, Dunedrill, Hollopump, Dozand
> ...



Good lord...the fakes look like shit.


----------



## Juice (Apr 16, 2010)

The Viperside looks cool, though.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 16, 2010)

Holy shit, just realised - Lapras evolution.
Kinda reminds me of some kind of dinosaur


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Hitmondo's design.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 16, 2010)

Moofy M...D'awwwwww


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Haha! These are neat:
> 
> 
> I really like Stickwig, Geckone, Skarby, Roobeo+Roobeop, Torboil+Tormine, Hydrop, Moofy M+Moofy F, Dunedrill, Hollopump, Dozand
> ...



Too many Psychic, Normal, Flying, Water, Rock, and Fire types.

But they are neatly designed fakes, I've seen better and more creative fakes, but nevertheless they were good.

Of course, Gamefreak would never make a lineup of pokemon without those that are in every regional pokedex. Pikachu, Psyduck, Goldeen, Magikarp, Machop, Abra, Marril, Heracross, Girafarig, Wrumple, Wingull, Meditite, Barboarch, and Feebas families...

Of course, I wouldn't mind if the Zubat, Geodude, and Tentacool families stay out of the new region, since they are always in the regional pokedexes...


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking back, I think Hitmondo is my favorite design of them all. Actually almost official looking in design, not spriting level.

EDIT: here are some cool fakes I found:








ALSO lol!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 16, 2010)

Juice said:


> .



On second thought, I would easily pay $60 if they would include all those pokemon from that sheet into white/black. I wonder if gamefreak would do that for me?


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 17, 2010)

I just found a perfect song to play for when a wild pokemon appears in W/B.

It actually sounds like it would be a wild pokemon song.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 17, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> I just found a perfect song to play for when a wild pokemon appears in W/B.
> 
> It actually sounds like it would be a wild pokemon song.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Looking back, I think Hitmondo is my favorite design of them all. Actually almost official looking in design, not spriting level.
> 
> EDIT: here are some cool fakes I found:
> 
> ...



I love all of them 
Especially the FireFox one


----------



## Emigan (Apr 17, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> I just found a perfect song to play for when a wild pokemon appears in W/B.
> 
> It actually sounds like it would be a wild pokemon song.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 17, 2010)

> *Legendary Beast Black & White Compatibility confirmed*
> 
> As we reported on Thursday, the Legendary Beasts to be given in Japan this summer are to hold a special secret. Due to our knowledge of HeartGold & SoulSilver, we concluded that this was in Pokémon Black & White. The pre-ordering for tickets for the movie began today in Japan and yaminokame got his hands on his. With the tickets came a pamphlet that stated that the legendary beasts do unlock something within Pokémon Black and Pokémon White. What they unlock is still unknown, but this does confirm that Pokémon Black and White will be compatible for trade in some way with Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold & SoulSilver. Whether this will be similar to the Pal Park in those games or the Time Machine method from Gold, Silver & Crystal remains to be seen. We'll post more information as and when it comes.




Awesome news.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 17, 2010)

So, we've found out that the Beasts do something, and that you can trade between the gens..pek


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ALSO lol!!


:33 I love that Firefox!
The Thunderbird looks too much like Articuno though.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ALSO lol!!



It would be awesome if something like those two were actually made


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> If gamefreak keeps milking the series and continue making new games, it's only a matter of time 'til we see shitty designs like those.



I'd probably still buy it. Though, creativity is everlasting so I don't think they'll run out 'good' ideas.

IMO, I like the Rotom idea.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ALSO lol!!



Probably my favorite fakes of all time. That Firefox would always be in my party. And with his ability, Stumbleupon, finding cool items would be much easier


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Looking back, I think Hitmondo is my favorite design of them all. Actually almost official looking in design, not spriting level.
> 
> EDIT: here are some cool fakes I found:


Ghost eeveelution?


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

holy moly macaroni cheese on a sandwich...i wonder if its the 5th generation?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 17, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> holy moly macaroni cheese on a sandwich...i wonder if its the 5th generation?



If whats the 5th generation? 



Also, we better get some awesome eeveelutions in the next gen


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 17, 2010)

If there's a ghost one that looks anything like that last image I'll be happy.

Actually I'll be happy simply if we _get_ more eeveelutions.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 17, 2010)

This week's episode of Pokemon Sunday just recently aired, and it revealed a bit of gameplay footage (the player walking around the city shown in CoroCoro). Looking good so far:


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ALSO lol!!



That fox one is probably the best Pokemon fake I've saw.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2010)

Mozilla Firefox Pokemon.

Shit just got real.

Also, gameplay footage looks awesome.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait wait wait. 

That was gameplay from Black and White? The sprite walking in the city?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 18, 2010)

That looks like it would blow my mind trying to figure out which way to hit the D-pad.


----------



## Kek (Apr 18, 2010)

That's going to take some getting used to


----------



## SPN (Apr 18, 2010)

That just sort of blew my mind. Why couldn't they ever make a classic style pokemon game for something other than a gameboy.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 18, 2010)

hey, wat kind of pokemons do u think theyre will be in GEN V? i think theyre gonna be a bit lame...like wat happened in the Sinnoh region, some lame pokemon


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 18, 2010)

NEW POKEMON MOVIE 13 ABOUT THE GENERATION 5, 1st POKEMON IN THE 5th GENERATION CALLED ZOARK!!!!!
Pokemon Movie 13 Trailer [HQ]


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Damn with your old news giving me de ja vu and crap lol.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 18, 2010)

So _that's_ what it's going to look like when we're walking in town?

I miss the overhead view already


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 18, 2010)

I want a Poison Eeveelution nao. Preferably in a pretty purple color.

Ghost would also be cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Damn with your old news giving me de ja vu and crap lol.



He's eleven, just ignore him.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm going to reserve judgment until we see the layout better, but I think I'm gonna miss overhead view.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I'm going to reserve judgment until we see the layout better, but I think I'm gonna miss overhead view.



So you like to look from above huh.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm gonna miss it but I welcome the change.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 18, 2010)

I wonder how long I'll be missing doors and accidentally walking into walls. 
Does anyone have any idea what walking/surfing around in the wild will be like?


----------



## Kek (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm dreading how we'll be able to navigate through caves.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm dreading how we'll be able to navigate through caves.



That's the main thing that's got me worried here as well, because the top view made it easiar to navigate the cave dungeons...while with the new one, i don't know so much.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2010)

running in to walls will be a drag


----------



## SPN (Apr 18, 2010)

They may also change the view when you enter different places, a side view inside a building would be too much of a clusterfuck, I'd hope they would convert back to overhead for caves and buildings.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 18, 2010)

SPN said:


> They may also change the view when you enter different places, a side view inside a building would be too much of a clusterfuck, I'd hope they would convert back to overhead for caves and buildings.



I'm hoping for double battles in the wild w/o another trainer tagging along. Being able to fight and capture two pokemon in one battle would be an awesome addition to the game.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Maybe legendaries. I think if I saw like a wild Sentret appear to that music I'd piss myself laughing.





Emigan said:


> Please say they will do something like that for legendaries. I liked it



See, I knew I wasn't crazy when I thought it sounded like a pokemon song.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> He's eleven, just ignore him.



shut up! who cares if im 11...


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloody hell that views gunna be a bitch to get used to.


----------



## Mio (Apr 19, 2010)

The more I think about it, the more I want them to stick to 2D.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 19, 2010)

It might not be as bad as it looks in the pictures 



Dreikoo said:


> So you like to look from above huh.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm sure they know what they're doing. The guys at gamefreak have done a pretty good job so far, I trust them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 19, 2010)

Emigan said:


>



I don't hear you saying "no". :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm sure they know what they're doing. The guys at gamefreak have done a pretty good job so far, I trust them.



They've never really made such a radical visual change. Obviously I hope that it works perfectly.

If it really is a full over haul then it could be a make or brake change because as Pokefans we've never had to deal with such a change. Nostalgia is a very powerful tool.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 19, 2010)

What if there is an option where you could change which view you use? 

So you could either use that new view, or go classic and use the old view. Heck, there might even be more views that haven't been revealed if that's the case.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

If the views were interchangeable that'd be a really neat feature for a lot of fans and newcomers alike. But even if they kicked the old 2D top-down perspective, the game is still pokemon... they'll probably just utilize the view in a new way. That, or it's only for ities and buildings, because we have yet to have a view where the character is out in the wild, so maybe the view returns to normal in the wilderness.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> NEW POKEMON MOVIE 13 ABOUT THE GENERATION 5, 1st POKEMON IN THE 5th GENERATION CALLED ZOARK!!!!!
> Pokemon Movie 13 Trailer [HQ]



Kinda old news 

Also, I kinda liked those fake starters. The Firefox was badass.



Legend said:


> running in to walls will be a drag



Yeah, it will



Kek said:


> I'm dreading how we'll be able to navigate through caves.



OH PLEASE, NO. PLEASE.


----------



## iFructis (Apr 19, 2010)

H0ly Fck  i got finish Diamond/peral/platinum before it comes out to


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys.. we got a picture confirming caves will be wandered the same way.. *facepalm* 

It's amazing the sort of things you can find out when you look >.>

 Also the pictures are far more clear.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

Better prepare a crap load of Repels then


----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

Well maybe we will get used to it and it will be a welcome change.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 19, 2010)

What's wrong with 2D?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not seeing what you're all so alarmed about, the angle doesn't look that bad to me. Already looks like a welcome change.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 19, 2010)

The angle's okay, but the cave image looks like it wants to be 3D but isn't. I don't remember gen 4 looking so.._squared_.

Albeit I haven't played in almost two weeks now..

Meh. Maybe it's just me. Or the quality of the image rather.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I'll hate caves no matter what they do to them.


----------



## Juice (Apr 19, 2010)

Caves always have and always will be a pain.


----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

Any cave that requires flash...


----------



## Juice (Apr 19, 2010)

Any cave with a shit load of Zubats.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 19, 2010)

True. Max repels count for 50% of my purchases.


----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder which international crime organization we will be fighting off this time. Team Universe?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

A wild Zubat appeared!
*runs*
A wild Geodude appeared!
*runs*
A wild Diglet appeared!
*can't escape!*

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 19, 2010)

SPN said:


> I wonder which international crime organization we will be fighting off this time. Team Universe?


Team Rocket - "Steal Pokémon for profit. Exploit Pokémon for profit. All Pokémon exist for the glory of Team Rocket."
Team Aqua - cover the world with water
Team Magma - burn away the seas
Team Galactic - recreate the universe

Teams Aqua and Magma centered around water and fire pokemon, and Team Rocket somewhat had a focus on poison pokemon. Team Galactic didn't really focus on one type of pokemon.

I guess it would depend on the two main legendaries of the new generation. White and Black might refer to day and night, so the one team or two teams wants all-day or all-night.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

Chances are we'll get a Dark type Legendary we fight at night and a Psychic type during the day.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 19, 2010)

^This would be plausible.

The two teams could have something to do with night and day, yes.

Lunatone and Solrock as standard Team Night/Day pokes?


----------



## Juice (Apr 19, 2010)

That would be interesting.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Team Rocket - "Steal Pok?mon for profit. Exploit Pok?mon for profit. All Pok?mon exist for the glory of Team Rocket."
> Team Aqua - cover the world with water
> Team Magma - burn away the seas
> Team Galactic - recreate the universe
> ...



That seems like the logical choice, IMO. I've been thinking under the assumption things will most likely revolve around night and day and the ensuing battle between whatever forces involved with those factors.


----------



## Otonashi (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe they will make a new, awesome Pokemon to fill the caves with instead of Zubat and Geodude. Then everyone will flock to the caves and never want to leave.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2010)

I hate those damn caves


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 20, 2010)

Otonashi said:


> Maybe they will make a new, awesome Pokemon to fill the caves with instead of Zubat and Geodude. Then everyone will flock to the caves and never want to leave.


Any Pokemon that is spammed as much as those two, even with the potential to be awesome, becomes a piece of junk. I think it's a rule.


----------



## Otonashi (Apr 20, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Any Pokemon that is spammed as much as those two, even with the potential to be awesome, becomes a piece of junk. I think it's a rule.



That's true. I haven't even used most spammed Pokemon just because I'm so sick of seeing them. I've been playing Pokemon since the Red/Blue days and I don't think I've ever used a Tentacool.


----------



## Munak (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not really too troubled by spamming Pokemon in caves. After all, it is supposed to be a habitat.

Usually, I just power level my way through them. (F that EV training garbage. )

Anyways, my personal wish is that they ehrm... balance Stealth Rock. And more fire types.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 20, 2010)

I always use repels. I don't see how it's hard to do that lol. They're not that expensive and if you know where you're going you'll only need like 3 per cave...after the first few gyms it's nothing.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 20, 2010)

Otonashi said:


> That's true. I haven't even used most spammed Pokemon just because I'm so sick of seeing them. I've been playing Pokemon since the Red/Blue days and I don't think I've ever used a Tentacool.



I like Zubats since Generation 2. Crobat is one of my personal favs, it's got useful moves and is a much better Flying type than some random normal-bird type they always have.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 20, 2010)

What if they made a complete new roster, 151 newly, unrecognized pokemons, with none being in the new game until the national pokedex?
and then pre and evo's come in.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 20, 2010)

They more or less tried that with Ruby and people didn't like it, I think if it's like Gen IV (mix of the 100+ new pokemon and then a few random ones from all the previous gens) then that'll be ideal.

Just for god's sake give us some fire pokemon available early in the game


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 20, 2010)

Otonashi said:


> That's true. I haven't even used most spammed Pokemon just because I'm so sick of seeing them. I've been playing Pokemon since the Red/Blue days and I don't think I've ever used a Tentacool.


Likewise. Only I've used Pidgey before, but he isn't spammed as much as the others.

Also, why does everyone want more fire types? Fire pokemon are gross.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 20, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Also, why does everyone want more fire types? Fire pokemon are gross.



say what 


I'd love to see a useful fire/electric type.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 20, 2010)

I like Fire Pokemon Arcanine.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Likewise. Only I've used Pidgey before, but he isn't spammed as much as the others.
> 
> Also, why does everyone want more fire types? Fire pokemon are gross.



I generally like using Zubat, as annoying as it is to deal with in caves, WHEN YOU CAN'T YET BUY REPELS, if you train it extensively, it becomes a beast. I remember I could always rely on Crobat when things got tough in Pearl. Of course it helped that my Golbat evolved into Golbat two levels after becoming Golbat, but I digress...

It's not so much fire types are gross, why would you say that? It's more about how having power over fire is generally perceived as "cool", the one elemental ability that people are just mesmerized to have.

In retrospect though, fire isn't a very good type. Snuffed out by two of the most offensive types in the series, Ground and Water, and add insult to injury, weakness to Rock which is logical in a sense but also limits the ability of the fire type because of Stealth Rock. At least Fire isn't weak to Flying, Fighting, and Electric.

Offensively, Fire generally has advantage over Grass, Bug, Ice, and Steel, types that generally never see the light of day if they were not combined with other types.

Nevertheless, Fire isn't exactly special, if anything it's lackluster, it's just considered cool for the sake of people finding fire cool.

Personally, I'm more of an Electric fan. (To me the only fire pokemon with Appeal is Infernape, and that's a fighting type as well... And a monkey... I like primates...)


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2010)

Instead of having intimidate, Arcanine should have Drought 

And they should make stealth rock weaker.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 21, 2010)

This new Gen desperately needs fire. There are 33 fire pokemon in the entire pokedex. There are 32 water pokemon in *Generation I!* Like the element or not, that's a bit extreme.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 21, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Likewise. Only I've used Pidgey before, but he isn't spammed as much as the others.
> 
> Also, why does everyone want more fire types? Fire pokemon are gross.



Don't be dissin' Charizard and Arcanine and Typlosion and, um, that's it. Oh, and Houndoom, I guess.

Fires kinda suck, so we need more.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2010)

Caelus said:


> This new Gen desperately needs fire. There are 33 fire pokemon in the entire pokedex. There are 32 water pokemon in *Generation I!* Like the element or not, that's a bit extreme.



There are 28 electric pokemon in total, 28 steel pokemon, 18 ghost pokemon, 25 dark pokemon, 22 ice pokemon, and 19 dragon pokemon. Yes, most of the fire types are legendaries (Moltres, Entei, Heatran) and starters, meaning there isn't much access to a fire type outside that range, but still...

Anyway, apparently it depends on the region. If this region is relatively warm, expect easier access to fire types.

Personally, I don't think they need any more water types. I mean Lumineon was simply a waste of space.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not just hot climate, it's more about volcanic climate and as much as we may want to there's nowhere near as many volcanoes as there are oceans and lakes and rivers and rain and everything else water lol.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 21, 2010)

The lack of Fire pokemon is ridiculous. All it means is that I always choose a fire starter, because it's probably my only chance to get Fire in a long time, much less one that evolves twice. Grass and Water starters are pointless since they're such a common type.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 21, 2010)

Denizen said:


> The lack of Fire pokemon is ridiculous. All it means is that I always choose a fire starter, because it's probably my only chance to get Fire in a long time, much less one that evolves twice. Grass and Water starters are pointless since they're such a common type.



Outside of starters i think only Magmar evolves 3 times and he's the quintessential lava pokemon lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Soo this thread is pretty dead... where's our new information?!  C'mon, at least give us the FODDER pokemon..


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You guys.. we got a picture confirming caves will be wandered the same way.. *facepalm*
> 
> It's amazing the sort of things you can find out when you look >.>
> 
> Also the pictures are far more clear.



The girl character design looks mildly disappointing . . .


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, they're going for a more tom-boyish look for the female counterpart which is a bad decision... a lot of people choose the girl because of her femininity. Like Dawn, she's a cute girl. Misty is pushing it with the tomboyishness, but the short shorts and swimsuits make up for it.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 22, 2010)

To be quite honest the guy doesn't look that much better imo.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 22, 2010)

The hero doesn't matter much to me, I'll almost never see a full view of his front anyway. It's the rival, gym leaders, and evil team that count.


----------



## SPN (Apr 23, 2010)

Design is a little weird looking, I wish they would throw some custom characteristics in there.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 23, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I wonder what they would use for white.  Cannot think of any pokemon that looks especially Caucasian.



Gardevoir, bi-otches. 

Also:



Holy mother f**king s**t!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 23, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Gardevoir, bi-otches.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



So, Goldenrod City is somewhere in Osaka?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 23, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Gardevoir, bi-otches.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



I heard about them using areas in Japan as the setting for the maps 
I wonder where Gen 5 will be set


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, that'd explain why everything in every region can be reached by foot. That sure as hell ain't based on the U.S., or China, even.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

lol Kanto            .


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2010)

New Pokémon to be Revealed Next Week?

The first details of next week's Pokémon Sunday episode have been revealed, due to air on May 9th JST. The episode is called Baba Takes On Battle Practice! & New Pokemon - XX (馬場隊員がバトル修行に挑む！＆新ポケモンの××) which indicated that a New Pokémon shall be revealed. However, Pokémon Sunday very rarely reveals things first so it may be a misinterpretation. We could also just get a sihlouette. In addition to this, yaminokame has informed me that in the variety show part, a person called Baba lost his Rayquaza in a battle and he theorises that the new Pokémon is a new Pokémon in his team, plus the synopsis of the episode makes no mention of an announcement. We're currently unsure as to the likelihood of either possibility but as always, the prospects of brand new Pokémon are exciting which is why I'm informing you like this but it is still best not to get your hopes up. We'll bring details and confirmation either way as soon as we can so be sure to check back.

Serebii

Lets hope its true and we get something new and exciting..

I'm guessing and evo or pre-evo of an older Poke.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 30, 2010)

i hope they make a steel type eevee :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 30, 2010)

Fully animated sprites like Street Fighter/Blazblu etc would be epic. Mainly because when a fire pokemon is using Blaze, I want to see it fucking BLAZING 

Specifically Typhlosion and Infernape. Black Charizard should have a motherfucking BLACK FLAME


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 30, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Gardevoir, bi-otches.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



What? You didn't know?

Welcome to Osa- I-I mean Goldenrod, the accent is in the O!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> What? You didn't know?
> 
> Welcome to Osa- I-I mean Goldenrod, the accent is in the O!



Ahh, so that's why they say that. Clever!


----------



## OniTasku (May 2, 2010)

> Pokémon Sunday just aired in Japan and showed a preview of next weeks episode. This episode is teasing a new showing of Pokémon Black and White and also showed Shoko-tan holding up a board. If the title of the episode that we reported on yesterday holds true, then this means a new Pokémon is to be shown. We'll keep you updated on this as and when it happens.



This is from Serebii. Sounds like we may be getting a proper trailer in addition to to either a silhouette or fully revealed Pokemon. Either way, that is good news.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2010)

I wonder if it will be a starter or a version mascot.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 2, 2010)

SPN said:


> Design is a little weird looking, I wish they would throw some custom characteristics in there.



I was hoping they would make a version where you can end up being the gym leader. Now that would be cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

I bet one of the Mascots is Psychic, and the other one Dark.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 2, 2010)

I'm guessing the new pokemon will be a pre/evolved Pokemon from the previous generation since this is only the 3rd one they're revealing.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I'm guessing the new pokemon will be a pre/evolved Pokemon from the previous generation since this is only the 3rd one they're revealing.



Dunsparce evo?? 

Seriously the pokemon is based off of the , AKA the legendary cryptid snake-like myth translated as being the HAMMERSPAWN. 

This thing needs to have an epic fucking evo line NOW.


----------



## Golbez (May 2, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Gardevoir, bi-otches.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



That large group of islands to the south! DO IT! DO IT! MAKE THAT THE REGION!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That large group of islands to the south! DO IT! DO IT! MAKE THAT THE REGION!



I say they do the region below the top part they already used.

For Japan buffs or people who care to look it up, the bottom tip of Hokkaido and Aomori.


----------



## Golbez (May 2, 2010)

I just want the return of the Dive HM.


----------



## Black (May 2, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I just want the return of the Dive HM.



I forgot all about Dive


----------



## Mαri (May 2, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I just want the return of the Dive HM.



Dive was okay. Much like dig.


----------



## Stroev (May 2, 2010)

If it's a sillouette, then expect to get a hundred thousand youtube videos and fanart and theoy pics on what it looks like. Half of them claiming to be legit.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 2, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That large group of islands to the south! DO IT! DO IT! MAKE THAT THE REGION!


Aren't those the Sevii Islands? I know there's an archipelago in FireRed/LeafGreen, I'd guess that's it... Though I haven't really played FR/LG so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Golbez (May 2, 2010)

It probaly is, but I still think it would be awesome to have a large set of islands as a region. Though making it work, without all the Tentacool, would probaly be hard. :ho


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2010)

And, once again, they're getting rid of the slots and gambling, right?


----------



## Deva Path (May 2, 2010)

Lapras evolution - pure win.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Lapras evolution - pure win.


A Lapras PRE-evolution that learns lock on


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 2, 2010)

I think they should just get it over with and give  an evolution.


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I think they should just get it over with and give  an evolution.



This^


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I think they should just get it over with and give  an evolution.



Not Pinsir. Not Ditto. Not Lunatone or Solrock. Not Castform or Kecleon. Not Rotom.

Other than that, yes.


----------



## valerian (May 2, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I think they should just get it over with and give  an evolution.



About 40 something new evos or pre evos, 5 legendaries (Trio and the 2 main legendaries), plus 3 starters and the remaining 100 can just be the rest of the new gen pokemon.

That would do for me.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 2, 2010)

Pinsir and Kecleon def. needs an evo. Lunatone and Solrock could use a pre-evo. Castform and Rotom are fine the way they are. 



Golbez said:


> That large group of islands to the south! DO IT! DO IT! MAKE THAT THE REGION!



Like a Wind Waker feel to it? Fuck yah


----------



## Zhariel (May 2, 2010)

Eh, there are some that obviously need to evolve. But Skarmory, Aerodactyl, Heracross? I couldn't see it.



Rhythmic said:


> Pinsir and Kecleon def. needs an evo.



Kecleon, yes. But I think people expect a Pinsir evolution to match Scythers. But Scizor and Scyther both have 500 base stats. It was really just a way to show off the steel type, and item trade evolution. Pinsir's evolution wouldn't be necessarily be better, but just adding a different type, and adjusting stats.


----------



## Kek (May 2, 2010)

Hellz yeah on a Kecleon Evo, and a Sableye evo too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 2, 2010)

I only really care about Farfetch'd, maybe Kangaskhan. The rest I really don't care about...


----------



## Mαri (May 2, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> And, once again, they're getting rid of the slots and gambling, right?



The slots weren't really that great in SS. Mostly because you couldn't just buy a bunch of tokens and get the prizes, you actually had to play the games.

Sucks man


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> A Lapras PRE-evolution that learns lock on



Isn't that what a Smeargle is for?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2010)

Nah, that's why we have articuno.


----------



## Golbez (May 3, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Like a Wind Waker feel to it? Fuck yah



Exactly.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2010)

Mαri said:


> The slots weren't really that great in SS. Mostly because you couldn't just buy a bunch of tokens and get the prizes, you actually had to play the games.
> 
> Sucks man



We had some coin game instead of slots.

Fucking sucked


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 3, 2010)

I'd like a fire pokemon with an Ability that actually makes it stronger during Rainy weather  

Maybe each bit of rain that falls makes water moves less powerful when used on it, but then that'd require some working around the Rain mechanic


----------



## Kinzey (May 3, 2010)

I want to see an Absol pre-evolution. That'd be sweet!


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

I didn't think we needed another generation, but the game actually looks pretty awesome.


----------



## OniTasku (May 5, 2010)

We need some more double-types paired with Dragon.


----------



## Vanity (May 5, 2010)

I wonder how much they are actually going to change for these versions. They already have a successful formula going with Pokemon. So I just hope they know what they're doing. XD


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 5, 2010)

Now this will be interesting!
If there were custom trainers, well that would be simply awesome


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 5, 2010)

For the love of god please re-animate Dragon Rush as well, it looks like a Rock move. It should look like my Pokemon is charging right through the enemy with motion blur


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 5, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Dunsparce and/or Mawile evo.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 5, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm hoping for a Dunsparce and/or Mawile evo.


QFT.

Seriously.

GAMEFREAK. NOTICE OUR PLEAS.


*I MEAN FOR FUCK'S SAKE PLEASE NOTICE OUR PLEAS*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2010)

Farfetch'd needs it more.


----------



## Vanity (May 5, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm hoping for a Dunsparce and/or Mawile evo.



Those would for sure be really awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2010)

Dumping this:





> This is a no brainer here, Nintendo and GameFreak. How many times do people need to say they hate the bad 8-bit Pokemon cries and lack of Pokemon animation before you listen? Now, sorry folks, there are already screens out that show that Pokemon battles won't be 3D. And director Junichi Masuda has said he doesn't want to use the anime's sounds for the game. But that doesn't mean that either of these things can't improve. We want our Pokemon to move and we want them to sound like actual animals, and we don't think that's too much to ask.



Personally, I wouldn't mind if the Pokemon got some better sound bytes, the currentset is sounding a little dated, and to be honest I wouldn't mind if they all made a more animal-like noise.

Next gen Gamefreak, no more damn sprites. Your imitators use models so why not you guys give it a shot? (You use them for the buildings...)


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2010)

I would love for more fluid movement on part of the Pokemon in-battle. And I definitely agree with replacing the cries. Enough is enough, either put in the anime versions or at least an updated version of the rehashed cries you've been feeding us since the late 90's.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2010)

If they use the anime voices it would limit the imagination, and besides the anime sucks.


----------



## Kek (May 6, 2010)

I don't mind the 8-bit cries.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> I don't mind the 8-bit cries.



Same, but I wish they'd re-do the Gen I cries because they really do sound like shit.


----------



## Ultraman Zero (May 6, 2010)

Do you know any reasons why the chose Black and White amongst many possible colors out there?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 6, 2010)

Ultraman Zero said:


> Do you know any reasons why the chose Black and White amongst many possible colors out there?


Has to do with the mascot pokemon - legendaries or otherwise. My guess is something to do with night and day.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2010)

Maybe they'll add a light type.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe they'll add a light type.



Dammit man, how many times am I going to have to explain this...


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2010)

This video explains it.


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2010)

GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!
(Read in the voice Hubert J. Farnsworth)



> The first details of the Pokémon Sunday episode due for airing in Japan on May 16th have come and have indicated that *part of the show will feature details about the three starter Pokémon of Pokémon Black & White among various other Black & White details*. This episode is to be titled Latest Pokémon Games & Movies Scoop Special (ポケモン最新ゲーム＆映画のスクープ連発スペシャル！). If this holds true, then it is highly likely that we will get the Starter Pokémon within CoroCoro which is due for release on May 15th, but we'll likely get it earlier at the start of next week. Check back for more as it comes.





YES. YES. YESSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Golbez (May 6, 2010)

In before "DAMN, THOSE DESIGNS SUCK, OLD GENERATIONS BLAH BLAH".


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 6, 2010)

I predict new starters will look cool but haters gonna hate anyway


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 6, 2010)

I never disliked a starters. They have yet to dissapoint me with any generation  yet


----------



## Ech?ux (May 6, 2010)

Torchick was retarded and I disliked Chikorita. Besides that though I was fine.


----------



## Kek (May 6, 2010)

I've yet to see at least one starter that I'm not in love with.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 6, 2010)

All the starters(except Chikortia)have been awesome.

Can't wait too see the new starters.


----------



## RyRyMini (May 6, 2010)

Fire starters are generally pretty disgusting. I'd never use one anyway so I'm sure I'll like the other two. =D


----------



## Ech?ux (May 6, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Fire starters are generally pretty disgusting. I'd never use one anyway so I'm sure I'll like the other two. =D


QFT

Water starters..? <3


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 6, 2010)

IMO Water starters are the worst out of the lot 

Fire and Grass vary from gen to gen .


----------



## Kek (May 6, 2010)

My faves from each generation go from Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Turtwig. So I'm sensing that I'll like this gen's fire starter.


----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2010)

I ain't no hater.

Time to see what Gamefreak's got.


----------



## scerpers (May 6, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I never disliked a starters. They have yet to dissapoint me with any generation  yet


----------



## Ech?ux (May 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> IMO Water starters are the worst out of the lot
> 
> Fire and Grass vary from gen to gen .



Seriously? I really liked Mudkip, Squirtle and Totodile. Piplup is gay though, grass starter rocked fourth gen.


----------



## Kek (May 6, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2010)

Bulbasaur and Charmander > Squirtle
Totodile and Cyndaquil > Chikorita
Treecko > Mudkip and Torchic
Piplup = Chimchar = Turtwig





Drunkenwhale said:


> Dammit man, how many times am I going to have to explain this...



Light =/= Esper


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 7, 2010)

So it's the starters that are going to be revealed? Aw, man, now I'm even more hyped. What am I supposed to do until then? 

Fire dominates all starters. 
Though the Johto trio is kinda weird for me. Neither like 'em, nor hate 'em... Idk, the Johto games in their entirety didn't leave much of an impression on me.


----------



## Denizen (May 7, 2010)

Rock/Grass
Water/Electric
Dark/Fire

I demand these Starter types, you get a non-weak Grass type, and the awesome Fire and Water types from Johto again, as opposed to LET'S MAKE THE FIRE ONE FIGHTING TYPE AGAIN.

Preferably they scrap G/W/F altogether and go for something a bit more interesting, but whatever.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2010)

A dark type starter would be awesome.


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2010)

What about a Water/Dark pokemon based on Kappa's?


----------



## Golbez (May 7, 2010)

A Grass/Rock? That would be... A moss rock?


----------



## Kek (May 7, 2010)

Cradily is a Grass/Rock


----------



## Sunrider (May 7, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Preferably they scrap G/W/F altogether and go for something a bit more interesting, but whatever.


Ground-Thunder-Water

Dark-Psychic-Fighting

Ice-Grass-Rock

Or, just three Dragon types. Dragon starters would be bitchin'.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Ground-Thunder-Water



Trapinch, Spheal, Mareep?


----------



## Sunrider (May 7, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Trapinch, Spheal, Mareep?


Except Trapinch becomes Dragon-type Flygon and rapes the other two, undoing the elemental balance between the three.

But then again, Empoleon did something similar.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Except Trapinch becomes Dragon-type Flygon and rapes the other two, undoing the elemental balance between the three.
> 
> But then again, Empoleon did something similar.



Walreins got more than enough defense to deal with Flygon. Flygon's also got a quadruple weakness to Ice, which is Walrien's primary type.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Dragon starter types would be orsum, as long as the designs are badass.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Light =/= Esper



Not what I meant. Dark types and their moves mean that they fight dirty instead of actually being evil.

Fake Tears = Crying to catch the opponent off guard.
Beat Up = Ganging up on the opponent
Faint Attack (Sneak Attack) = Sneaking up on the opponent and attacking them
Bite = Usually considered a dishonorable move

This is why Fighting types hold an advantage against Dark types, Dark types fight dishonorably, Fighting types do not, they are above such tricks.

Besides, not only was the Dark type meant to serve as a balance to the Psychic type, but really do they need another type to counter the Dark type?

It's not as though Dark types are obscenely powerful and they need to be counterbalanced...

In fact, the types are all very balanced in a sense. Granted nearly everything can pack Earthquake and the wide usage of Stealth Rock seems to be a little bit unbalanced in a sense. You never see Fire types as much as you can anymore and Electric types are nearly nonexistent outside Magnezone and Electrivire.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> What about a Water/Dark pokemon based on Kappa's?



Lotad, Lombre, Ludicolo.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

How can you gang up on someone if there's only of poke out?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> How can you gang up on someone if there's only of poke out?



Simply put:


> Beat Up inflicts damage on the target from each conscious Pok?mon in the user's party which does not have a major status ailment. Each attack is typeless and has a base power of 10; damage is determined using each attacking Pok?mon's base Attack  and the target's base Defense, IVs, EVs, Natures, and type advantages are not considered. Beat Up skips the randomization factor, but does apply same-type attack bonus for Dark-type Pok?mon. Beat Up ignores Wonder Guard.
> 
> In a double battle, if a Pok?mon uses Beat Up on its partner, the partner will attack itself (unless it suffers from a status ailment).
> 
> Each attack is preceded with the message "<name>'s Attack!", where <name> is the name of the Pok?mon in the player's party.


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Lotad, Lombre, Ludicolo.



They're grass/water.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> They're grass/water.



They're based on the Kappa.


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2010)

But they aren't dark/water


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Golduck is based on Kappa as well.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 7, 2010)

I think the evolutions should become..

Water -> Water/Rock 

Fire -> Fire/Ground

Grass -> grass/ice

They're unique and then they all get a x4 bonus against each other, forcing you to catch more pokemon as well.


----------



## Denizen (May 7, 2010)

The regular trend is to add a Physical type to the pokemon as they evolve, if they started putting two Specials together, that would be fun.

Though a funny idea would be to shift each type once and add it to the original, so you have:

Water/Fire
Fire/Grass
Grass/Water 

That's some strange Rock/Paper/Scissors right there, it also makes fresh types and provides you a choice of every combination. That would be awesome.

Grass/Water already exists, admittedly, but Ludicolo was embarrassing.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2010)

Denizen said:


> The regular trend is to add a Physical type to the pokemon as they evolve, if they started putting two Specials together, that would be fun.
> 
> Though a funny idea would be to shift each type once and add it to the original, so you have:
> 
> ...



Ludicolo is awesome


----------



## Brickhunt (May 7, 2010)

Even though there's a flaw in the triangle, I really want the Dark-Psychic-Fighting starter trio, even though Psychic moves don't affect Dark types, the Psychic starter obviously should have other move types to compensate it.

and honestly, Dark being immune to psychic is BS, there's no logical reason for the psychic powers to not affect them, they should at least change to make it little damage, but then that's the opinion of someone who don't care competitive play, I don't know what would be the consequences of changing it to the competitive play field.

PS: Ludicolo should be a legendary


----------



## Ech?ux (May 7, 2010)

I liked Ludicolo... seriously with Swift Swim he was a wrecking ball.


----------



## SPN (May 8, 2010)

I always forgot that guy was around, he kind of looks like a goof ball but I always found it a pain to fight.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

Wallace's Ludicolo was a bitch to fight.

Fucking Leech Seed then Double Team spam


----------



## Kek (May 8, 2010)

Same, he was always a bitch to fight. then in Pokemon Colosseum, Miror B. had like 5 of them.


----------



## Nois (May 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I think the evolutions should become..
> 
> Water -> Water/Rock
> 
> ...



That grass/ice one would be hell of a wimp for any fire type...

Other than that, I like the choices


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2010)

Grass/Ice has got far too many weaknesses. lol


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2010)

How about Fire/Flying Grass/Ground Water/Electric?


----------



## Golbez (May 8, 2010)

There actually aren't a whole lot of different kinds of Fire dual types. Most seem to be Fighting or Flying.

They should shell out something new for the Fire Type.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> There actually aren't a whole lot of different kinds of Fire dual types. Most seem to be Fighting or Flying.
> 
> They should shell out something new for the Fire Type.



The thing is there aren't that many fire types to really let there be multiple different combos.

Every generation we only get a few. They need to add a lot more so we can try and get a nice Fire variety.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, there was only 4 new fire pokemon the last time they updated


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2010)

Fire/electric would be boss


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Electric/Dark!

Psychic/Fire!

Grass/Flying!

Steel/Water!

Fighting/Ice!

In order of want level.


----------



## Denizen (May 8, 2010)

The fact that they even created Grass/Ice (So many weaknesses they had to give it a Weather condition to make up for it's suck) means there should be a combination of everything.

I still stick by my desire for a Fire/Water Steampunk themed pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Denizen said:


> The fact that they even created Grass/Ice (So many weaknesses they had to give it a Weather condition to make up for it's suck) means there should be a combination of everything.
> 
> I still stick by my desire for a Fire/Water Steampunk themed pokemon.



That'd be cool!


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Wallace's Ludicolo was a bitch to fight.
> 
> Fucking Leech Seed then Double Team spam



try fighting him in Pokemon Colluseom.

Rain Dance, Swift swim. 4 Ludicolo.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 8, 2010)

I'm currently unable to get a modest swift swim Ludicolo to join in but they are nice to battle with.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

Click for new starter sihouettes.



I think one of them's a pig


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

AWWH SHIT.

They look retarded. Well, the Fire starter looks alright. The Grass one looks fucking GAY. The water one looks pretty retarded as well.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

I honestly cant tell what's what. I'm assuming the one on the right is fire, but the other two on the left both have leaf shapes on them.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Left is Fire, middle grass, right is water. Mark my words.

It's easy enough to tell. Every fire type has had an actual flame on it.
Although there is still a large enough possibility that I'm wrong.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

I don't see any flame on the left one. Those look more like leaves to me.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2010)

Fuck me in the ass and call me betty if the fucking starters look as stupid or (if possible) stupider than the previous ones...


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

I pray I'm wrong about the elements and I pray I'm wrong about the design.. after all, these are silhouettes. I'll give them a chance. Still picking the water starter. Anyone want to guess what types of animals they are?


----------



## OniTasku (May 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Left is Fire, middle grass, right is water. Mark my words.
> 
> It's easy enough to tell. Every fire type has had an actual flame on it.
> Although there is still a large enough possibility that I'm wrong.



Agreed. 

Left looks as though it may be a Dragon-type as well, or at least based on a reptile. The middle looks like some kind of pig. The water-type looks like it may be a beaver or something.

So if anything, fire is a reptile or dragon. Grass is a pig. Water is a beaver.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

Just occurred to me that those look a lot like rabbit ears on the top one


----------



## Golbez (May 8, 2010)

Well, as long as their final evolutions looks nice, it's all fine.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

LEFT POKEMON:
If a fire type it will be a dino of some sort.
If a Grass type it will be a lizard of some sort.
If a water type it will be a salamander of some sort.

MIDDLE POKEMON:
If a fire type it will be a weasel of some sort.
If a Grass type it will be a Mole or a pig of some sort.
If a water type it will be a rabbit of some sort.

RIGHT POKEMON:
If a fire type it will be a.. no idea.
If a Grass type it will be a flower or something of some sort.
If a water type it will be a beaver of some sort.


----------



## taiga (May 8, 2010)

the right silhouette is ugly.


----------



## OniTasku (May 8, 2010)

Bulbapedia has a much better image of the silhouettes that isn't grainy as hell.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

The right one is boring. I agree.

At least we don't have to speculate for much longer. We should get Corocoro leaks any day now.

EDIT: ^Thanks.


----------



## taiga (May 8, 2010)

the right one could have an awesome final evolution though.

and ontiasku - thanks.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Bulbapedia has a much better image of the silhouettes that isn't grainy as hell.



Left looks like water. Look at the hands
Top one reminds me of previous grass types plus the thing on its head look like leaves.
Right is left with fire but it looks like a strange shadow for a fire type.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

> Why would they change the order of the starters? It has always been grass/fire/water so i think that is the correct order.





> If the Far Left is a Bird and it's the Grass Type it will probably be the Mascot for Generation Five.Going by Past Trend's we have had a Fire Bird Mascot (Torchic), a Water Bird Mascot (Piplup), that leave's a Grass Bird Mascot.



Interesting points brought up at Bulbapedia. I think I'll agree with that first one. It is possible they switched it up just to fool us, but I'm almost positive that the left one is grass.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Interesting points brought up at Bulbapedia. I think I'll agree with that first one. It is possible they switched it up just to fool us, but I'm almost positive that left one is grass.



If you look at the hands of the left one it looks webbed which would suggest it's water.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> If you look at the hands of the left one it looks webbed which would suggest it's water.



To me it looks like possible tiny protruding claws.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

They just look like normal hands to me.

If you were to make a sihlouette of this picture of Charmander, his hands would look identical to the hands of that new starter.


----------



## Stroev (May 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> RIGHT POKEMON:
> If a water type it will be a beaver of some sort.





mariya said:


> the right silhouette is ugly.


Bidoof clone, totally calling it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

I remember everyone saying how shit the Sinnoh starters looked when they were revealed

Then their evolutions were shown and everyone loved them.

That being said the middle is kinda stupid looking.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I remember everyone saying how shit the Sinnoh starters looked when they were revealed
> 
> Then their evolutions were shown and everyone loved them.
> 
> That being said the middle is kinda stupid looking.



Honestly that's how just about everything is. It's new? FUCK IT'S GAY WE WANT THE OLD STUFF BACK IT WILL NEVER BE AS GOOD AS THE ORIGINAL and then, once the novelty wears off, they're pretty cool. Or "ok" as some call them. And eventually, at least one generation later, they become classics. With almost everything.


----------



## Denizen (May 8, 2010)

I don't know, Infernape's a boring Blaziken rehash. Torterra's cool, but borrows heavily from Venasaur. Empoleon does look pretty cool, but still has a touch of dumb about it.

I think my big problem was the Second-stages, they had no effort put in them. One thing about the earlier generations was that the Second evolutions were still pretty cool-looking.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Honestly that's how just about everything is. It's new? FUCK IT'S GAY WE WANT THE OLD STUFF BACK IT WILL NEVER BE AS GOOD AS THE ORIGINAL and then, once the novelty wears off, they're pretty cool. Or "ok" as some call them. And eventually, at least one generation later, they become classics. With almost everything.



Idunno, I liked gen 2 from the get-go.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 8, 2010)

The silhouettes look pretty decent. The middle one will be the strangest looking one imo.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

The one on the right looks like a armored Piplup.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Denizen said:


> One thing about the earlier generations was that the Second evolutions were still pretty cool-looking.



Dude, I liked the first generation second evolutions more than the final evolutions. If stats weren't so dramatically increased.... I would keep the second evos. And then?


----------



## Usubaa (May 8, 2010)

Why does there always need to be one that stands on 4 legs?

And to whoever looked at these silhouettes and made up their minds about how stupid the designs were before the signal from your optic nerves reached your visual cortex: whatever, dude. There was absolutely nothing, NOTHING that these designers could've done to please you.


----------



## RyRyMini (May 8, 2010)

I like the middle silhouette most. Hopefully it's not fire.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 8, 2010)

I'll call it now, Left is fire, right is water, middle is grass.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

I'm starting to think it's grass, fire, water actually.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2010)

Just wait for people to say they don't look realistic or look like proper Pokemon


----------



## Stroev (May 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Just wait for people to say they don't look realistic or look like proper Pokemon


I've wound up finding all 493 to look like pokemon by the end of the day. Very few fan made ones come close.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Some starters look sick.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 9, 2010)

Oh my god. There's already a ridiculous amount of fanart for these 

Here's the only good one 


I like the fire and grass, but water is just plain fugly. Let's hope that Pokemon doesn't look anything like that, no matter what type it is.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

It looks like a Turtwig and Cyndaquil had sex


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2010)

The water is the most ugliest thing ive ever seen


----------



## mystictrunks (May 9, 2010)

Psychic/Water final Evo
Fire/Dragon Final Evo
Grass/Earth or Steel final evo


----------



## Usubaa (May 9, 2010)

If they add bulbasaur-ish eyes to the water pokemon I bet it'd look pretty cool. Anybody wanna take a stab at photoshopping it?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 9, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Psychic/Water final Evo
> Fire/Dragon Final Evo
> Grass/Earth or Steel final evo



Why must Fire get the Dragon typing?

That happens everyone will choose the fire type it would be unbalanced...

The middle one screams fire to me, I don't know but I like the possible idea of a piece of flaming bacon.

Also, Blaziken sucks, Infernape is better.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 9, 2010)

Heh, I just realized the third starter's number will be 500. 


lol I dunno, that just seems lucky to me . . .


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 9, 2010)

Idk, shapes look kinda shitty to me. I know I shouldn't judge before I've actually seen 'em, but still...


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2010)

I hope the middle one is a rabbit.


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

The right one is a beaver/otter mashup


----------



## OniTasku (May 9, 2010)

In any case, like a few others that have mentioned it...in the end, all I really care about are the final evolutionary forms. That is the deal breaker.


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> In any case, like a few others that have mentioned it...in the end, all I really care about are the final evolutionary forms. That is the deal breaker.



That be true. And I really do hope we get more of evolving pokemon in those versions. I had the feeling when playing D/P/P that they went for too many that were of the single form family.


----------



## Mio (May 9, 2010)

Hmm.

Left one, some kind of a Grass/Flying bird.

Middle one, a fiery were-bunny. I hope it's not a pig. ANYTHING but a pig.

Right one... a piplup look-alike? Really, I'm clueless there. Perhaps a platypus.


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

Mio said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Left one, some kind of a Grass/Flying bird.
> 
> ...



Lol at Psyduck-like starter.

I also thought it might be a pig something. but I soooo hope it's not.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

We already have Spoink and Grumpig.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> We already have Spoink and Grumpig.



Yeah, but they *suck*.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 9, 2010)

Whats wrong with pigs?


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

Well, the ones we have failed to be kewl. Spoin has a nice design but when I saw Grumpig I wanted to send Nintendo an envelope with anthrax.

Btw, what are those anime in your avy and sig?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 9, 2010)

His sig is Gintama


----------



## Mio (May 9, 2010)

Pigs are just ugly... if it's a boar it's acceptable I guess.

Avatar is from a game named DJ max portable iirc


----------



## scerpers (May 9, 2010)

Oh jeez. Those pokemon look like shit. The starters have started to look worse ever every generation. Save second generation.


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

I liked Gen 3 starters, but from the 2nd evo they don't seem as awesome to me. Gen 2 was great, I adored Cyndaquil evo line.

Meh, I've figured I might just drop the starter if there will be any cool pokemon for it's place.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Bulbapedia has a much better image of the silhouettes that isn't grainy as hell.



The one in the middle should die in a fire. It looks like a bunny-pig hybrid.


----------



## scerpers (May 9, 2010)

Left one will be a grass type, middle one will be fire type and the one on the right will be the water type. 

that is if they are still following the boring tradition of fire/water/grass type beginners.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







^This one is by far my favorite. They look awesome, the Grass starter especially.^


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








Best of all!


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

Lol at mudkip


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 9, 2010)

It would be awesome if the Grass Type is a Crocodile.  I also think the water type will be an otter or a beaver.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 9, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ^This one is by far my favorite. They look awesome, the Grass starter especially.^


This is pretty damn awesome. I wouldn't mind them looking something like this. Well, the left one is kind of awkward... 

This is actually how I imagine the left one. With the sharp part being some decoration, not the mouth


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 9, 2010)

I would really like to see this grass pokemon's final evolution in a battle vs Sceptile


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> This is pretty damn awesome. I wouldn't mind them looking something like this. Well, the left one is kind of awkward...
> 
> This is actually how I imagine the left one. With the sharp part being some decoration, not the mouth



I'm almost certain that the silhouettes are prepared in suach a way that the fans are being mislead.

Wouldn't surprise me if they turned out to be completely different from what we suspect.

As in the top one's 'tail' or whatever it is, could be a lamp on the head of a water pokemon. much like lanturn's.


----------



## Kek (May 9, 2010)

At first I was disappoint, but the fan-art is making me hopeful again. :3


----------



## Kno7 (May 9, 2010)

^Same here. People are pretty creative with their fanarts.


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> This is actually how I imagine the left one. With the sharp part being some decoration, not the mouth



It makes sense if you look at Celebi's design doesn't it. They might b trying to get a similar vibe here.

I'd love a Jirachi-like design for one of the starters some day. Preferably the fire one.


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2010)

I'm hoping for a salamander, a beaver and a bunny.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 9, 2010)

Echo% said:


> [



Best one imo. The grass type reminds me so much of Treecko.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 9, 2010)

So wait.


Is that a fire beaver?


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So wait.
> 
> 
> Is that a fire beaver?



It could be a tanuki.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 9, 2010)

i_nois_ said:


> It could be a tanuki.



hmmm....


I like your reasoning.


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> hmmm....
> 
> 
> I like your reasoning.



A firebreathing panda shizz as the final evo

you heard it Nintendo. Now make me happy!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2010)

so are the Silhouettes confirmed to be the starters or not?


----------



## Nois (May 9, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> so are the Silhouettes confirmed to be the starters or not?



Yup. they'll be revealed for the public on May 15th.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 9, 2010)

Serebii.net will have them earlier than the 15th.


----------



## Gentleman (May 9, 2010)

i_nois_ said:


> A firebreathing panda shizz as the final evo
> 
> you heard it Nintendo. Now make me happy!



I would actually love that.


----------



## Kek (May 9, 2010)

Hmm, the one on the right is starting to look like a duck to me. 

Fire-breathing Platypus?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I would really like to see this grass pokemon's final evolution in a battle vs Sceptile



Now those look awesome.


----------



## Mishudo (May 9, 2010)

Am I the only one that actually thinks the sillos look actually, I don't know, kind of cool?


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> I would actually love that.



It's worth mentioning that there was no tanuki/panda design in the franchise as far as I remember

Unless I've missed something.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 10, 2010)

Check this out!



Too bad it's fake!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 10, 2010)

That fire Scorpion looks cool.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 10, 2010)

No, it looks fucking awesome. 

Are there currently any scorpion-like Pokemon?  Yeah, Skorupi and Drapion...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 10, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> No, it looks fucking awesome.
> 
> Are there currently any scorpion-like Pokemon?  Yeah, Skorupi and Drapion...



Do Gligar and Gliscor count?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I would really like to see this grass pokemon's final evolution in a battle vs Sceptile


 The Grass type's the shiz-nit.


----------



## Kek (May 10, 2010)

The fake grass and fire pokes look cool.


----------



## valerian (May 10, 2010)

I really hope we do get a Raccoon/Tanuki starter, always wanted a good raccoon pokemon after I Zigzagoon.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I really hope we do get a Raccoon/Tanuki starter, always wanted a good raccoon pokemon after I Zigzagoon.



All the normal pokemon that you meet after the game begins, like ratata, zigzagoon, or whatever else made me sick really. A tanuki or better yet red panda-> great panda line would be cool though.

I mean... 




EDIT: LMAO, I was just watching Avatar: the last airbender, and they have a platypus bear there...


----------



## Garudo (May 10, 2010)

I tried to make something:


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2010)

Garudo said:


> I tried to make something:



At first, I was confused about what's the eye and what's a tattoo. But it looks nice


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 10, 2010)

Nois said:


> EDIT: LMAO, I was just watching Avatar: the last airbender, and they have a platypus bear there...


They've combined every single animal with a bear... And a normal bear is a freak of nature in their universe.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 10, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, our starters


----------



## RyRyMini (May 10, 2010)

^
Sexy. I hope we can pick all three.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2010)

Bibbarel is my regular HM slave


----------



## Fran (May 10, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, our starters



FOR THE WIN


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 10, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, our starters


Oh god. I'd pick one of those at random. Than the second I catch my 1st Pokemon, we're going to the PC and someone is getting euthanized.


----------



## Mishudo (May 10, 2010)

I'd laugh if everyone whose speculating the fire/grass/water types was wrong and the leaf one was dark, the pig one with the tail is psychic, and the beaverish one is fighting


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> I'd laugh if everyone whose speculating the fire/grass/water types was wrong and the leaf one was dark, the pig one with the tail is psychic, and the beaverish one is fighting



Hmm, that wouldn't actually troll me all that much. I mean, they're already made a step to wards something new with the 3Dish design. But would we really get another psychic pig?

But I'm all for Dark/fire, Fighting/water, Psychic/grass.


----------



## Mishudo (May 10, 2010)

well the only reason i said psychic for the "pig" is that usually psychic pokemon are generalized by having that sphere, or so i think at least


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> well the only reason i said psychic for the "pig" is that usually psychic pokemon are generalized by having that sphere, or so i think at least



I think it has something to do with equity and balance or something. And I've noticed it too, so I guess you're not the only one


----------



## Mishudo (May 10, 2010)

Otherwise, I'm contempt if they're the general fire/water/grass
Honestly I'd think it to be awesome to have a full,6 party team, of water/grass/fire starters [assuming they have a gen 6 lol]


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 10, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Otherwise, I'm contempt if they're the general fire/water/grass
> Honestly I'd think it to be awesome to have a full,6 party team, of water/grass/fire starters [assuming they have a gen 6 lol]


Well, if there isn't a Gen 6, Eevee was the rival's starter in Pokemon Yellow. You could get that and evolve it with either stone, though that's a major stretch.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 10, 2010)

That fake magazine was fucking awesome.


----------



## hashishi (May 10, 2010)

OHHH SH*t  I need to buy a new DS


----------



## Garudo (May 11, 2010)

Nois said:


> At first, I was confused about what's the eye and what's a tattoo. But it looks nice



Thank you. 
Yeah, I like the Eye Tattoo also. I just want a Dark Starter


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

According to a reliable leaker:
-The three new starters for Pokemon Black and White will be revealed! One is a Water-type swan donning a ragged scarf. The second is a Grass-type donkey with a curly tail, and the third is a Fire-type bipedal tiger.

-In addition to full images, more screen shots of the game will be revealed demonstrating the 3-D aspects of the games.

-One of the three starters has a type combination that has yet to be found in any Pokemon thus far. How exciting!


Source: 

And this:

Ninjask and Lombre evolutions confirmed


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2010)

Don't trust it if it's not from Serebii.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 11, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Ninjask and Lombre evolutions confirmed


Ludicolo says "hi".


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Don't trust it if it's not from Serebii.



The picture is from an advertisement from the upcoming movie, an alternate evolution it seems. 
And the first bit is from a reliable source.


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ludicolo says "hi".



And these pokemon say hi


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> And these pokemon say hi


Greet them back when you get a chance.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 11, 2010)

A new type combination eh? Sounds neat.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 11, 2010)

Ninjask evolution could be cool.
Couldn't care less about a Lombre evolution.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 11, 2010)

That image on the left is a very different take on what we all thought, it's still really good though


----------



## Cochise (May 11, 2010)

The one to the left is incredible. Shame it's not going to be right.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 11, 2010)

Just for a bit of discussion to pass the time whilst we wait for scans, which elemental types do you expect/would like to see in the Elite 4 this Gen? 

Personally if there's another Ghost or Ground user I'm gonna choke bitches. I'd like something a bit different. In no order, Grass/Steel/Electric/Flying and then a Champion who uses the Normal type 

EDIT: Found a rather awesome fake Sableye evolution sprite.


----------



## Sunrider (May 11, 2010)

I wanna see it go one of two ways: 

A) An Elite four that specializes in absolutely nothing at all--each contender's Pokemon is as varied as Blue, Red, or Cynthia's.

B) An Elite Four that doesn't specialize by type at all, but by some other determining factor, just like the different rooms in Norman's gym (Gen 3, Petalburg City, Balance Badge). Perhaps a contender that focuses on Attack, one on Defense, one on Item usage, hold items, OHKO moves, etc,.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 11, 2010)

I saw a hack where a gym used an awesome combination of Normal and Ghost Type, the gym battle was a double battle. That looked like one hell of a gym.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I wanna see it go one of two ways:
> 
> A) An Elite four that specializes in absolutely nothing at all--each contender's Pokemon is as varied as Blue, Red, or Cynthia's.
> 
> B) An Elite Four that doesn't specialize by type at all, but by some other determining factor, just like the different rooms in Norman's gym (Gen 3, Petalburg City, Balance Badge). Perhaps a contender that focuses on Attack, one on Defense, one on Item usage, hold items, OHKO moves, etc,.



I'd like to see the original elite four that specialises in types. Then a challenge of all the four protagonists. Diamond-Ruby-Gold-Red.


----------



## Sunrider (May 11, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'd like to see the original elite four that specialises in types. Then a challenge of all the four protagonists. Diamond-Ruby-Gold-Red.


I would _love_ to fight the previous protagonists, just minus the specialization. Maybe the most specialization being each one of them having starters and Pokemon specific to their generation/region.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 11, 2010)

You know, if we get to fight the protagonists, I kind wish for them in a "retraux level", if we happen to fight Red, the graphics and the sound turning GB-like, the battle screen at red/blue style... more or less like Shadow Moses Island on MGS4 with PSX-Graphics


----------



## Denizen (May 11, 2010)

Fighting previous Protagonists from Hoenn, Johto and Sinnoh would be epic. Maybe have them as adult members of a Pokemon Organisation against Rocket and Galactic and other such groups.

Return of Giovanni would be epic.



> Tiger Fire Starter



FUCK YEa... it's going to be a shit Arcanine, isn't it? Why does Fire get the bad end of the creativity stick?

Hope it's fake.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 11, 2010)

Have all the disbanded groups return? Playing the same record again would get redundant imo.



Sunrider said:


> I would _love_ to fight the previous protagonists, just minus the specialization. Maybe the most specialization being each one of them having starters and Pokemon specific to their generation/region.


So, basically what they did with Red in HG/SS? The four Gen 1 starters, Snorlax which needed to be defeated to progress and Lapras which was a gift from Silph Co.


----------



## Denizen (May 11, 2010)

I guess Gold would have the Three starters, Lugia, Ho-Oh and Sudowoodo?
Ruby and Sapphire would have a starter each and the mascot of each, I suppose. That would leave Rayquaza and a starter out.
Gen 4 would be a bit easier with three aces each.

That's implying a Trainer would even have a Legendary, which seems unlikely. It would be cool to fight a trained Legendary in-game though.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 11, 2010)

^ If the trainer has the legendary than it means you can't catch it. I think it would be a lot better if they just made  them use the manga Pokemon that person had. Red's team in HG/SS is fine. 

Gold's team could be a Typhlosion, Pichu, Ambipom, Sunflora, Sudowoodo, & Politoed.

I also love the idea of challenging old main characters. I think all of them and the region champions they beat should be secret bosses spread out all over 5th gen land.


----------



## Koonai (May 11, 2010)

Some of your suggestions are kind of stupid.
5 regions- what do you call major if you have 40 fucken major battles?
E4 no types-defeats the entire past of the E4. The point is to have a type. But a good idea is actually making them skilled.

Some of the suggestions are cool
facing protogontists:
Red, Diamond, Gold.
NO RUBY.
His last team's highest skilled pokemon was a fucken lvl34 Grovyle. I had a level 49 Swampert, 44 Swellow, 42 Gengar, and 42 Golem at the time.
Besides, three is enough. The Terror Trio, met at Mt.Uzumaki. You take them all at once.

Another good suggestion: have the game automatically make any trainer's pokemon
Trainer Battle: 5 levels lower then highest level of your pokemon
Gym: 3 levels
E4: 1 level
Champion: exactly leveled
Terror Trio: 1 level higher

another suggestion would be letting you become a champion, goddamit. if you win the champion, right before she leaves, you take her spot. suddenly the crime syndicate comes in, with the leader of Team Hatake all like 'HE'S BECOME CHAMPION ALREADY?!' and they all awe in might and he gives up the team, and in one last glitter of hope, asks you to become leader of the team. if you say yes and give up champion position you become leader of Team Hatake, or you say no and stay champion.
thats a badass way of becoming, either champion or leader of the team, since we were all begging for that since GSC/


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2010)

Koonai said:


> Some of the suggestions are cool
> facing protogontists:
> Red, Diamond, Gold.
> NO RUBY.
> ...



You know the protagonist is who you play as right?


----------



## OniTasku (May 11, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> According to a reliable leaker:
> -The three new starters for Pokemon Black and White will be revealed! One is a Water-type swan donning a ragged scarf. The second is a Grass-type donkey with a curly tail, and the third is a *Fire-type bipedal tiger*.
> 
> -In addition to full images, more screen shots of the game will be revealed demonstrating the 3-D aspects of the games.
> ...



Could potentially be incredibly awesome. Though we should know if these are confirmed within the next few days pending on when those CoroCoro scans are leaked (hopefully sooner than later). Not really all that excited about Ludicolo branched evolution nor a Ninjask evolution. 

Still saying they should make a 4th evolutionary form for the previous generation starters. Now _that_ would be awesome. :33

Also, love the prospect of an unseen type-combination. Definitely awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 11, 2010)

Koonai said:


> Some of your suggestions are kind of stupid.





Koonai said:


> good suggestion: have the game automatically make any trainer's pokemon
> Trainer Battle: 5 levels lower then highest level of your pokemon
> Gym: 3 levels
> E4: 1 level
> ...





Koonai said:


> *Some of your suggestions are kind of stupid.*



Hmm yes quite


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2010)

3d would be nice


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Could potentially be incredibly awesome. Though we should know if these are confirmed within the next few days pending on when those CoroCoro scans are leaked (hopefully sooner than later). Not really all that excited about Ludicolo branched evolution nor a Ninjask evolution.
> 
> *Still saying they should make a 4th evolutionary form for the previous generation starters. Now that would be awesome. :33*
> 
> Also, love the prospect of an unseen type-combination. Definitely awesome.


I believe that was confirmed to an extent.


----------



## Koonai (May 11, 2010)

HOLY SHAT BRICKS 4TH EVO NOOOOES I LOVE STICKING TO THE CLASSICS
If they dare edit mah Blaziken ima blaze kick them mofos.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 11, 2010)

Blaziken sucks nuts, but when did they confirm that they were making starters have more evolutions in this generation? And Koonai... I would be pissed if they did that level thing. I get a kick out of going to a gym where the pokemon are so many levels ahead of me because my pokemon are more skilled, and it requires much more thinking plus training on my end. AKA it elongates the game time-wise and you get more for your money.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 11, 2010)

Denizen said:


> FUCK YEa... it's going to be a shit Arcanine, isn't it? Why does Fire get the bad end of the creativity stick?
> 
> Hope it's fake.


Isn't Arcanine some kind of lion dog rater than a tiger?


----------



## OniTasku (May 11, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I believe that was confirmed to an extent.



Was it? I don't recall hearing anything about previous starters getting more evolutions. I don't really think we've heard much about anything regarding new Pokemon for Gen V (outside of the 2 we know for certain).



Echo% said:


> Blaziken sucks nuts, but when did they confirm that they were making starters have more evolutions in this generation? And Koonai... I would be pissed if they did that level thing. I get a kick out of going to a gym where the pokemon are so many levels ahead of me because my pokemon are more skilled, and it requires much more thinking plus training on my end. AKA it elongates the game time-wise and you get more for your money.



Agreed. Part of the challenge is having your opponents be a bit above you. That may not always be the case, but by the time of the Elite 4 (or even later Rival battles), you're usually out-leveled by at least a few levels. That is a blast and would really be taking away from the fun. Some of the Gyms, though, could use that boost as the earlier Gyms are a piece of cake.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 11, 2010)

I heard rumors about a slightly new battle system akin to Super Mario RPG where you press a button at the right time for more damage and wrong time for less O.O

New region based off of Chugoku-Shikoku

Starters names are Kaedenta(grass), Cowen(fire), Rakkoru(Water). These are romanizations, not english translations.

Zorua obtained by trading Lock Capsule from HG/SS to Black/White.

Limit on trading legendaries.

-----

Mostly rumors, but possibilities possibilities.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2010)

as long as they dont mess up the fire pokemon im good


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2010)

I keep checking Serebii every 30 minutes and still nothing


----------



## Kek (May 11, 2010)

I'd like to see a Fire-Tiger. 

But it probably won't happen. That starter looks too much like a platypus/duck to me.


----------



## Koonai (May 11, 2010)

LOLWUT PLATYPUS FIRE POKEMAN LOL
really? its ahead for you guys?... behind (except for GSC, they cut out all dem filler battles)
for me.
by the time i was in E4:
lvl80 Infernape
lvl80 Raichu
lvl80 Dialga
lvl80 HO-OH BEASTS
lvl80 Palkia
lvl80 Giratina
Easily OHKO. I guess if i didnt trade like a lazy shit it would be
lvl58 Infernape
lvl45 Staraptor
lvl52 Alakazam
lvl54 Gengar
lvl51 Weavile
Around there...
I guess, for the population, the gl and e4 are levels HIGHER. if i knew this was the population i wouldvnt suggested that. but i trade from madd games, so i get lvl80s in the end.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 11, 2010)

Koonai said:


> LOLWUT PLATYPUS FIRE POKEMAN LOL
> really? its ahead for you guys?... behind (except for GSC, they cut out all dem filler battles)
> for me.
> by the time i was in E4:
> ...



There's your problem. First of all you traded so their stats are probably RIDICULOUS. Second of all... four out of six of your pokemon are fucking legendaries. I mean come on. Seriously? A starter and four legendaries? You can't compare a normal team to that.


----------



## taiga (May 11, 2010)

personally, i don't like legendaries in my in-game team..


----------



## Kek (May 11, 2010)

If I traded over my level 100 legends, I'd probably have an easy time too.


----------



## OniTasku (May 11, 2010)

I never use my traded Pokemon in initial Elite 4 matches. I enjoy raising at least a team or two from each game and pushing them through the trials. Then when I'm just having fun, I'll mix it up with old trades or Legendaries.


----------



## Kek (May 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I never use my traded Pokemon in initial Elite 4 matches. I enjoy raising at least a team or two from each game and pushing them through the trials. Then when I'm just having fun, I'll mix it up with old trades or Legendaries.



Same here.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 11, 2010)

Yeah seriously... I'm currently working on my Epic team(The pokemon I like because of their looks) to battle in-game with. Crobat, Absol, Zangoose, Toxicroak, Heracross and Ursaring. Honestly for out of game battles they suck but they own peeps in game.

Anyways I haven't heard much about the starters... I expect the leak to be about Midday on Thursday.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Yeah seriously... I'm currently working on my Epic team(The pokemon I like because of their looks) to battle in-game with.



Ditto. 

Like the others I really don't see the point in having a team with legendaries. I always saw them more as trophy pokemon. Just there for displays and such. When you use em, you can basically play the game with your eyes closed.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2010)

Damn, you guys make me feel like such a poser.

I can't help it if my favorite Pokemon just happens to be legendary, my team isn't complete without it! ;_;


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2010)

I feel the same with Lugia. The team's not complete w/o it.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

mariya said:


> personally, i don't like legendaries in my in-game team..



Same here. Back in the day, I would carry me a Mewtwo or Mew from time to time, but now I just catch the legendaries for the sake of it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

I use OU/Ubers 

All these morons going on about creativity fuck that.


----------



## Golbez (May 12, 2010)

I usually carry 1 Lower-Tier Legendary in my team, like the Regis.

Rest is a pre-determined team of Pokemon I like. Usually a different team for each game.

Except I always carry Blaziken and Jumpluff with me.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I use OU/Ubers
> 
> All these morons going on about creativity fuck that.



omg, seriously this 

I just wanted to get through the damn game and not take for fucking ever. lol


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> omg, seriously this
> 
> I just wanted to get through the damn game and not take for fucking ever. lol



Go watch some PBR vids and listen to some of these idiots go on about how if you use OUs or Ubers your some uncreative noob.


----------



## Garudo (May 12, 2010)

Real? 
EDIT: Yes, they are real!


----------



## Golbez (May 12, 2010)

Gahahaha, the pig was the Fire Type? 

If it isn't real, it's a very convincing fake.


----------



## Falco-san (May 12, 2010)

Naw, it's real
it's on Serebii aswell.


----------



## Golbez (May 12, 2010)

Now it is, yes. Wasn't 10 minutes ago. 

The water type looks odd.


----------



## Garudo (May 12, 2010)

The water starter looks really silly I don't even know what it is? A combination of a bear, beaver and a. . . a. . .  snowman?


----------



## Falco-san (May 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Now it is, yes. Wasn't 10 minutes ago.
> 
> The water type looks odd.



He looks derpy as hell
But hey, Turtwig looks fucking retarded and look at Torterra.

here's hoping he become a Ice/Water polar bear


----------



## sasuki-chan (May 12, 2010)

ROFL the water type, it's so ugly/funny looking  (me who never take the water one look like I'll pass this time too <.<)

The fire one is cute and the grass one looks awesome though (kind of XD)


----------



## Brickhunt (May 12, 2010)

I loved the fire pig

But I'm kind dissapionted with the grass and water starter, the grass looks really cool, but he's  like a expy of treeko, and the water looks like a clown well, if it's evolution is a badass nightmare fuel station attendant monster clown, then all is forgive 

Finally they aged up the trainers, I wonder what it will be the impact of it on the anime.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

Grass starter looks awesome.

New trainers look pretty cool.


----------



## Golbez (May 12, 2010)

And the girl has an odd/crazy hairstyle as always.


----------



## Mio (May 12, 2010)

Starters look meh and the water-type is simply a no.

I knew the fire one would be a pig....

I will decide between the fire-type and grass-type based on their evolutions, although leaning more towards the grass one for now.

Female trainer looks good, male one is meh like the DP one.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

Serebii's saying there's still a chance of all this being fake.

I've got a feeling this time round the grass type is going to be popular.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2010)

I must be the only one who thinks the water starter doesn't look bad at all. I can't figure out what animal it's based off, but it doesn't look bad to me. The grass starter looks like Treecko Gen 5.

But the fire pig? I'm having a hard time taking that one seriously. 

Where does it say the trainers are older? Do you mean we are _actually_ going to experience an installment where _elementary school children_ aren't risking life and limb against megalomaniacs and gods to save the world?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I must be the only one who thinks the water starter doesn't look bad at all. I can't figure out what animal it's based off, but it doesn't look bad to me. The grass starter looks like Treecko Gen 5.
> 
> But the fire pig? I'm having a hard time taking that one seriously.
> 
> Where does it say the trainers are older? Do you mean we are _actually_ going to experience an installment where _elementary school children_ aren't risking life and limb against megalomaniacs and gods to save the world?



It says on Serebii.


----------

    * The region's name is "Isshu" (イッシュ) and is located very far away. One of its cities is shown in the top left of the scan.
    * The main characters are older than ever before; they are not children.
    * From a separate source, the Pokemon's names might be Tsutaaja (ツタージャ), Pokabu (ポカブ), and Mijumaru (ミジュマル). "Tsuta" means "ivy." "Bu" relates to "pig." "Mijuku" means "immature" and "maru" means "round" or "ball." Again, these are not the confirmed names yet. The magazine scan does not mention their names.


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

Starters are dissapoint. I can't even look at the water starter, but it looks like it will be between the fire and grass ones for me.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

I think it's time to put a poll on this thread for the starters.

Can one of the mods please add a poll like in the other thread?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

The most important things are the final evolutions.


----------



## Mio (May 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> It says on Serebii.
> 
> 
> ----------
> ...


So the water-type is an immature round ball? Thats sounds nice.

Finally the main characters are older. I wonder why though? They must have noticed the average age of people playing is higher than 10. I guess they 13 or 16.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

Maybe, hopefully it might lead to a better story with more mature themes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2010)

I'm praying those 3 starters are fake but they pretty much look like the silhouettes.



Mio said:


> Female trainer looks good, male one is meh like the DP one.



They both look pretty decent. The male trainer looks better than the one for Diamond/Pearl IMO. 

Although, they're both on the generic looking side. It's going to be interesting to see how their personalities play out in the manga version.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Maybe, hopefully it might lead to a better story with more mature themes.



How can you top Universe destroying/re-creation


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> How can you top Universe destroying/re-creation?



I was referring to how the actual bad team acts like and actually do some other stuff that's evil.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2010)

Mio said:


> Finally the main characters are older. I wonder why though? They must have noticed the average age of people playing is higher than 10. I guess they 13 or 16.


I suspect it's more the case that the fans (specifically the target audience, who were in the 8-10 range) who knew Pokemon when it first released--and are still playing it--are growing up, and Nintendo perhaps desired to reflect this maturation in the player characters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2010)

Glad to see that the characters are actually older. It's a good way to shake things up because Nintendo has been pretty much maintaining the status quo with the characters and other than the character designs, we haven't had much diversity in the main characters. 

I'm not expecting much change in the storyline department, but the fact that they're older means that we'll at least get a slightly different perspective going through the game and hopefully in terms of interactions with other characters.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

Don't really care that much for the characters' age, tbh. Has that even played any kind of role other than in art? They're overworld sprite will still be a chibi.

The water starter looks damn weird. And considering I like the weird, this is odd even for me. 
Like how the Grass has droopy eyes. I can already tell he's a brother.

*EDIT:* Officially the first to vote in the poll.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2010)

These starters they are just-! 

I lost hope in Gen 5 already


----------



## Golbez (May 12, 2010)

Since the player characters are older...

Then when they reach B/W part in the anime... Does that mean that Ash might actually age?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

Honestly, were you expecting them to look anything other than weird? 
Each gen feels weird compared to previous ones. I still can't get over how Hitmontop sticks out like a sore thumb compared to Hitmonlee and Hitmonchan.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

I bet you'll love them when the final evolutions are shown.


----------



## Mio (May 12, 2010)

This is the first time I think that I will not choose the fire starter after 4 Generations.


----------



## Frieza (May 12, 2010)

I think this might be the first time I did not go Fire starter.. wtf is that.. A pig rabbit? I might go water..sigh..


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to be getting this game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Since the player characters are older...
> 
> Then when they reach B/W part in the anime... Does that mean that Ash might actually age?



It isn't going to happen, IMO. I just want to see how they fit into the manga storyline. They'll probably be around the same age as Red, Blue and Green.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Like how the Grass has droopy eyes. I can already tell he's a brother.


Hey, I take exception to that. Who's to say it isn't just a stoner? It _is_ a grass type, after all. It's probably _made_ of marijuana. 

I can see it now:

_Grass Starter: Duuuuuuuude, light up my tail.

Fire Starter: Awesome idea, dude!

*Fire Starter uses Ember*

All Three Starters as they are enveloped in a haze of smoke: Duuuuuuuuuuuude..._


Pesky Bug said:


> Each gen feels weird compared to previous ones. I still can't get over how Hitmontop sticks out like a sore thumb compared to Hitmonlee and Hitmonchan.


No kidding. I remember the first look I got at the Gen 2 starters, hell, most all of Gen 2. I remember thinking that they all looked so... abstract. Like something cobbled together by Yoshitaka Amano. 

Thinking back on it, none of any generation is any stranger than the previous, and each gen has Pokemon that just make you go "?!"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

I want that water starter because I am confident that it's 3rd form will look so badass it'll break my DS.

Please give us an Ice Claw as a new move. Polar Bear Water/ice combination. You know it to be sick


----------



## Golbez (May 12, 2010)

Considering I'll probaly be using the Grass starter, here's hoping to a Fire-Type that looks cute like Hoppip. :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2010)

The grass one may have some sort of tongue attack and since lick is ghost type we may see a grass/ghost type final evolution...which would be something new and cool. The fire type is shaping up into a fire/ground i think...and the water one will prolly have ice as a second type if it does have one.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

The grass type looks like Excalibur from Soul Eater.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Since the player characters are older...
> 
> Then when they reach B/W part in the anime... Does that mean that Ash might actually age?


they probably 12 or 13.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The grass type looks like Excalibur from Soul Eater.



Hmm yes quite


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2010)

well so far i am going whit the grass type but like all the other starters i will make my choise based on the final evolutions.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Those things look terrible. 

This might be the first time I don't ever use a starter.  Still getting the game though.

Edit: Btw what's it say about the islands?


----------



## Usubaa (May 12, 2010)

Static sprites? FFFFUUUUUUUU
I don't know why they keep upgrading the background graphics when in the end it's just two pictures moving around...

And all they need to do for that water type is to take off those damn freckles...

Also, I think everybody liked most of the 151 because most of the originals had the same eyes (Primeape, Nidoking, Mewtwo, Hitmonchan, Ursaring, etc.) Now they're trying to add these goofy-looking eyes...


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Looks like I'm going grass type this time around, unless Fire and Water somehow turn uber cool looking.


----------



## Gaiash (May 12, 2010)

This is the first time I've not been so fond of the first stage of at least one starter. Heck I like Bulbasaur and Cyndaquil more than their evolved forms. These guys I'm not so sure about, maybe I should wait to see how they look in the anime.

The trainers on the other hand look great.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

After taking a good look at those scans I'll probably start off with the water type.


----------



## BunniesAreCute (May 12, 2010)

early settlers from Europe thought it resembled a domesticated pig. However, the aardvark is not closely related to the pig.


I`ll stick to water like always. 
it looks like it`d cry if it wasn`t chosen


----------



## Mio (May 12, 2010)

If the fire starter grows a nose like that when evolves.... ugh


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

I wonder what type combination those starters have and which one has the unique one.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

I really hope that the fire type goes into boar form rather than an actual pig And I bet it's the unique one.

And I would love to see a pokemon game where you could actually go to another region like in the Gen 2 games. Backtracking to Hoenn and Sinoh would be epicpek


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

What the hell is the water one even supposed to be? the tail makes it look like a beaver, but nothing else even comes close to that.

Good lord they all look awful, I had so much hope


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What the hell is the water one even supposed to be? the tail makes it look like a beaver, but nothing else even comes close to that.
> 
> Good lord they all look awful, I had so much hope



I guess, maybe they're going for a 'Lets disappoint them, and then make the evos like omgsweeet'

Anyway, Fire/electric type? wonder if it'd be any good.


----------



## Cochise (May 12, 2010)

The ugliest starters so far. I'm really disappointed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> I really hope that the fire type goes into boar form rather than an actual pig And I bet it's the unique one.
> 
> And I would love to see a pokemon game where you could actually go to another region like in the Gen 2 games. Backtracking to Hoenn and Sinoh would be epicpek


the new region is said to be very far away ,so it probably that that wont happen unless by boat.


i wonder if Isshu is even part of the main country.


----------



## Cochise (May 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What the hell is the water one even supposed to be? the tail makes it look like a beaver, but nothing else even comes close to that.



It looks like it needs some of whatever the grass type is having.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> the new region is said to be very far away ,so it probably that that wont happen unless by boat.
> 
> 
> i wonder if Isshu is even part of the main country.



How about a plane damnit

I know in Gen 2 the bullet train and the cruise ship were the state-of-the-art innovation or something, but it's about time to introduce a goddamn airplane.

IF it's far away, then perhaps it's tropical, then I guess volcans and more fire types are available. If it's far north, then it's gonna be one hell of a game for the winter and christmas


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 12, 2010)

Holy shit I love the new starters. Much better than I was expecting. Reminds me of gen 3, in a good way.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Doggie said:


> Holy shit I love the new starters. Much better than I was expecting. Reminds me of gen 3, in a good way.



You're a first one then I guess. Or at least among the few.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> You're a first one then I guess. Or at least among the few.



Yeah, I'm pretty surprised at all the hate.

I dunno, these guys just have a lot more personality than the 4th gen starters. they were boring as fuck (although their evolves weren't bad)

These starters all look like they'll evolve into serious badasses.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 12, 2010)

The water one looks alot better then I thought it would, but my favorite is still the pig.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> The water one looks alot better then I thought it would, but my favorite is still the pig.


Damn, talk about low expectations. xD


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Doggie said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty surprised at all the hate.



Haters hate because there is so much to hate


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Haters hate because there is so much to hate



Well I can see why some people might hate the water one.

But the grass starter is a fuckin pimp, and the fire one is pretty neutral(but you can just tell that its third evole is going to rape. Come on, a giant fire spitting boar?)

Also, I like how the color schemes are a little more varied. I just think people are over-reacting a little, they're no worse than the 4th gen starters that's for sure.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2010)

Grass and Fire types look cool, only the Water tpe looks retarded.


----------



## OniTasku (May 12, 2010)

Looks like I'll be going with the Grass starter.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Looks like I'll be going with the Grass starter.



The fire starter looks cool but yeah, grass seems to take my vote this time around.

I'm wondering what new type combo will be featured though...


----------



## Rhythmic (May 12, 2010)

Didn't like the designs of those starters at first but I'm slowly warming up to the grass and fire type, but jesus that water type is ugly as shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2010)

The water looks fine to me or maybe I just have lower standards than most ppl.


----------



## colalight (May 12, 2010)

i like fire


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

Updates are in, and oh boy does Zoroark seem more and more awesome by the second.


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

The Grass starter looks the best.

I don't really like the other 2.....the Water one is the worst though. :S


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2010)

Lol, those @ those shorts she's wearing. Good job Gamefreak.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Lol, those @ those shorts she's wearing. Good job Gamefreak.



The girl trainer is way cooler looking than the guy. lol.


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> The girl trainer is way cooler looking than the guy. lol.



Lol, I actually like both their designs honestly.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

They both look pretty terrible to be honest. :/


----------



## Velocity (May 12, 2010)

I love the look of the new trainers. They look a lot more mature than the previous ones. 

I think Pokabu's final evolution will be Fire/Ground and Mijumaru's will be Water/Ice. That's the vibe I'm getting from the two of them. It's possible Tsutaja's will be Grass/Electric, then, if they're going with the idea of each starter Pokémon actually having two types that the other is weak against (which looks like the trend).


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

Also as stated by V faktion on Serebii:


The similareties are undeniable


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2010)

I get the feeling that the water starter is going to be like the Ugly Duckling, where in the end it will evolve into a badass mofo with powerful water attacks


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I love the look of the new trainers. They look a lot more mature than the previous ones.



Yeah, I like the boy, cause his hair is like mine when I wear a hat, so I'm on board with him.

And the girl looks like she took jeans, cut them super short, and left the pockets hanging out. What a slut pek


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Doggie said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty surprised at all the hate.
> 
> I dunno, these guys just have a lot more personality than the 4th gen starters. they were boring as fuck (although their evolves weren't bad)
> 
> These starters all look like they'll evolve into serious badasses.



I get a similar feeling, they just might be good in the end. And don't forget, new gen means new pokemon, one doesn't need to be bound to the starters



Tapp Zaddaz said:


> The water one looks alot better then I thought it would, but my favorite is still the pig.





Pesky Bug said:


> Damn, talk about low expectations. xD





RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Haters hate because there is so much to hate



Actually, the more I look at them, and the more I'm around the pics of the new starters, I like them more and more. The Pig being my fav out of them [i assume it's gonna be a fire/electric or something likefire/ghost, or something], then the grass one, and the water one last.

I get the feeling that with these starters, Nintendo was aiming at something around Gen 3. The grass one has a cheeky feeling about him. The pig is a jolly lil' bacon/pinata and the water one looks like a snowman/beaver/carebear


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2010)

Liking porkchops the best so far.

Seaotter and Treeko are p. alright.


----------



## Frieza (May 12, 2010)

Do we get to go back to Heonn? If so then this will be my favorite game.


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

^ The region is named Isshu, so most likely not, but then agin i prefer something new, same old is kinda boring tbh :/. Who knows you might be able to travel there after the elite four, just like you did in generation 2 with Kanto.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 12, 2010)

Honestly I hope there's no travelling between regions i thisone. Hoenn is cool and all but I just want them to focus on making an awesome new region, Sinnoh was a little underwhelming imo.


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

Bah me neither, but so far judging on the map it seems that Isshu is the only region included, so its all good. Still I belive that the game will be great, no doubt that they have put a great deal of hard work into it. Its their frenchise after all, so i dont think we will be dissapointet in the end.


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2010)

Lol the Water starter looks freak.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2010)

hmmmm....


Perhaps I _won't_ be disappointed in the female character model.


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

I know i won't


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

If could just have a DSi  That shit is expensive, and I only play on emulators ever since gen 3


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2010)

Even though the water type starter in this Gen is my least favorite I'm still going to use it since I always use the water starter because I have a feeling it's going become a badass in the final evolution


----------



## Frieza (May 12, 2010)

Wish I could say the same about Pig rabbit..I have a feeling the carebear panda will be


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

I always get the feeling that the starters are actually a difficulty level indicators of sorts... In each generation, the fire starter was the most useful to me, then the water starter, with the grass starter last. This kinda works with how the grass starter always evolves faster, as to compensate for the fact it's harder to play with him or something.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Actually, the more I look at them, and the more I'm around the pics of the new starters, I like them more and more. The Pig being my fav out of them [i assume it's gonna be a fire/electric or something likefire/ghost, or something], then the grass one, and the water one last.
> 
> I get the feeling that with these starters, Nintendo was aiming at something around Gen 3. The grass one has a cheeky feeling about him. The pig is a jolly lil' bacon/pinata and the water one looks like a snowman/beaver/carebear


In all honesty, I really liked the Grass and Fire from the start. Grass' got droppy eyes; looks like a laid-back, chill dude. I can relate. And Porky's as happy as can be, what's not to like about it.  It's the Water's hideous design that I can't get over.  I can't even describe it. Kinda reminds me of Plue from Rave and Fairy Tail, idk.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Still can't get over that fire pig 

I'm warming up to the other two though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

The grass type looks haughty as hell, heh.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> In all honesty, I really liked the Grass and Fire from the start. Grass' got droppy eyes; looks like a laid-back, chill dude. I can relate. And Porky's as happy as can be, what's not to like about it.  It's the Water's hideous design that I can't get over.  I can't even describe it. Kinda reminds me of Plue from Rave and Fairy Tail, idk.



Hahaha, got the same impression. Grass is this cunning, laid back dude, porky is this ADHD optimistic dude, and the beaver is a fucking snow queen with the intelect of a slowpoke.



Hangatýr said:


> The grass type looks haughty as hell, heh.



Not wanting to mix the sections but:

Grass-Sasuke, Fire-Naruto, Water-Sakura


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Grass-Sasuke, Fire-Naruto, Water-Sakura



Sakura isn't *that* ugly.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

I got it! Buneary! It looks like a Buneary withouth the fur!  Or does it...  I'm still so confused...


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I got it! Buneary! It looks like a Buneary withouth the fur!  Or does it...



It looks like Buneary with a Doraemon vibe...



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sakura isn't *that* ugly.


Or is she?:ho


----------



## taiga (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> If could just have a DSi  That shit is expensive, and I only play on emulators ever since gen 3



don't buy a dsi... just get ds lite. much better.


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

I dont know what you all are talking about, that water starter, is epic! I mean just look at that face? Imagine him fighting and keeping that expression, he would kick your ass and you wouldnt even know what the hell just happend. Complete Pwnage, just saying.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

mariya said:


> don't buy a dsi... just get ds lite. much better.



Huh, a used DS Lite is around $100 here if I convert right. I'm just a poor student damnit



vampiredude said:


> I dont know what you all are talking about, that water starter, is epic! I mean just look at that face? Imagine him fighting and keeping that expression, he would kick your ass and you wouldnt even know what the hell just happend. Complete Pwnage, just saying.





THIS thing here, has the same expression if you ask me... Tho the evos might be better.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 12, 2010)

I'll eat my words if the water type's final evo will be a badass but until then, imho, it's def. the worst design out of all the starters thus far.


This might actually be the first gen where I pick the grass type first instead of going fire. I've always went fire type first since gen. 1 

We've yet to see the starters' evos, but which starter are you guys planning to choose?


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2010)

Grass starter is superior.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sakura isn't *that* ugly.



You're right, she's uglier.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2010)

hopefully the region being far away mean the entire pokedex is new and no old pokemon til after the pokemon league.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> *I'll eat my words if the water type's final evo will be a badass but until then, imho, it's def. the worst design out of all the starters thus far.*
> 
> This might actually be the first gen where I pick the grass type first instead of going fire. I've always went fire type first since gen. 1
> 
> We've yet to see the starters' evos, but which starter are you guys planning to choose?



So will I, if it's final evo looks good. Still doesn't change the fact that it looks retarded though.


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

I would not go as far as comparing it to Bidoof, but your also right, as unlike beedof, this is only its first stage and it has 2 more to go, we will see. Either ways i like the otter, he seems chill. But I also kinda like the other two, so i will reserve my judgment, untill i see more from them all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I love the look of the new trainers. *They look a lot more mature than the previous ones. *


that's because they are.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> that's because they are.



Lol...somebody's going to get edited for thier american release...


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Lol...somebody's going to get edited for thier american release...



While we're at it. I see no way that the US will release something that's called Black and White. Gonna be changed to Light and Dark fo sho.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Huh, a used DS Lite is around $100 here if I convert right. I'm just a poor student damnit



Honestly, I've always liked the feel of the original DS a lot better.

But god, what I had to go through to find a replacement that didn't work like shit . . .


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully that water starter's last form is something like Ikkakumon from Digimon.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

I like the new male trainers design but the shorts of the femaleoO

What is it with GameFreak and hats?


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Honestly, I've always liked the feel of the original DS a lot better.
> 
> But god, what I had to go through to find a replacement that didn't work like shit . . .



I'd go with the DS too tbh, but DS Lite's just lighter and probably superior in temrs of hardware/firmware.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I like the new male trainers design but the shorts of the femaleoO
> 
> What is it with GameFreak and hats?



Yeah...the Daisy Duke shorts she has on...are going to be a problem to get past the censors. 

Not to mention it really makes the character model look bad.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> I'd go with the DS too tbh, but DS Lite's just lighter and probably superior in temrs of hardware/firmware.



Yeah, perhaps I'm too nit-picky. lol 

Just the size of the original just felt perfect for my hands. And again, I dunno if I'm imagining it, but the buttons and the D-pad seemed too sunk in on the lite comparatively. (I got a very odd feeling for the D-pad when I was "power sliding" in Mario Kart.)


I dunno. lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Lol...somebody's going to get edited for thier american release...


um i dont think so dawn had a mini skirt and she was like 10. these characters are older.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yeah, perhaps I'm too nit-picky. lol
> 
> Just the size of the original just felt perfect for my hands. And again, I dunno if I'm imagining it, but the buttons and the D-pad seemed too sunk in on the lite comparatively. (I got a very odd feeling for the D-pad when I was "power sliding" in Mario Kart.)
> 
> ...



Well, I'm usually feeling awkward with the many Lite versions of everything except books in pocket format.

The DS looked a lot more sturdy and all that, while the Lite looked a bit like if they were economic on the case... I felt the same way about the Advance SP back in the day. A handheld has to be a HAND held, and not something slightly bigger than the Poke Walker damnit



Linkdarkside said:


> um i dont think so dawn had a mini skirt and she was like 10. these characters are older.



That's probably THE reason it's gonna get censored. As in 'not to promote the image among growing up girls and shit'.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2010)

Sooooooo glad I always start grass. 


~_Fire pig, fire pig, does whatever  a fire pig does~_


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yeah...the Daisy Duke shorts she has on...are going to be a problem to get past the censors.



Misty had them too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Misty had them too.



Misty's didn't really bring down the design though...this girl her shorts are another problem for a design I all ready don't like.


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2010)

I usually always start Fire. And the fire looks crap.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

I really like that Fire piglet But something tells me the grass one's gonna be the highlight of this generation.


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

If the fire starter evolves into a fire-breathing Boar/Warthog, then I'll be satisfied.  Same if the grass starter has a cool evo too, but I'm not seeing much potential for the water starter.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Kek said:


> If the fire starter evolves into a fire-breathing Boar/Warthog, then I'll be satisfied.  Same if the grass starter has a cool evo too, but I'm not seeing much potential for the water starter.



The grass one's a snake, and the water one's an otter. The grass one could evolve into some badass snake or reptile, while the otter into some weasel like thingie or something


----------



## KidTony (May 12, 2010)

Anyone think the fire one is going to turn out fire/dark in the end? Think about it, a mean tough looking boar. His coloring is even right, dark orange and black. I think he'll end up being fire/dark, hopefully.

I liked the grass one the best though, it looks great. Water one is hideous.

When do we get their evos revealed?


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

I was thinking Pokabu would have a Fire/Dark type too. ATM, the grass starter is the coolest, but I'll wait for their evos to decide which one I'll choose.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

I think Houndoom is Fire/Dark.

My Guess is the Grass one will become a grass/dragon. I'm calling it now.

Also, All the starters look great in my opinion. There will always be bitches bitching about bitchy bitches, but they're just bitching so it's all cool. Once people start seeing the game, someone's gotta bitch. I like it so far, Water Starter all the way.


----------



## KidTony (May 12, 2010)

^ does it matter than handoum is fire/dark? And call me a bitching bitch all you want dude, but that water starter looks like an albino clown. It is downright hideous.


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Lol, I actually like both their designs honestly.



Yeah I still like the design of the guy....it's that he just looks more like the generic kind of look you get with every game. XD I just think the girl looks more unique.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

KidTony said:


> ^ does it matter than handoum is fire/dark? And call me a bitching bitch all you want dude, but that water starter looks like an albino clown. It is downright hideous.



Well because it was stated that one of the starters would evolve into a type combination that has yet to be seen I assumed people were talking about how Fire/Dark could be that type combo, so I just stated that Houndoom is a Fire/Dark. And yes, I will say you are bitching because you are. There are hated designs in every single generation, For instance, Fucking Chikorita? Fucking Piplup? Fucking GENERATION IV?!


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

I might start off with the grass starter just so I can rip apart my rival's fire pig.


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the water starter if it's head wasn't so drastically different from it's body. And so white. :S


----------



## KidTony (May 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well because it was stated that one of the starters would evolve into a type combination that has yet to be seen I assumed people were talking about how Fire/Dark could be that type combo, so I just stated that Houndoom is a Fire/Dark. And yes, I will say you are bitching because you are. There are hated designs in every single generation, For instance, Fucking Chikorita? Fucking Piplup? Fucking GENERATION IV?!



I thought that was one of the fake rumors, so not sure. and I started playing pokemon in gen 4 really, even though i played every game. I never had a problem with any of the starters, granted, i've seen all the evos at the same time, but this water type is just ugly imo. What do you want me to tell you? that's how i see it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

Kek said:


> I wouldn't mind the water starter if it's head wasn't so drastically different from it's body. And so white. :S



RACIST!

gun


----------



## Mei Lin (May 12, 2010)

THe water starter look like piplup ..


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

KidTony said:


> I thought that was one of the fake rumors, so not sure. and I started playing pokemon in gen 4 really, even though i played every game. I never had a problem with any of the starters, granted, i've seen all the evos at the same time, but this water type is just ugly imo. What do you want me to tell you? that's how i see it.



To be completely honest I wasn't specifically calling you out as bitching until you basically asked me to. I was referring to those who would just hate for retarded reasons.. keep an open mind, and your opinions will change almost assuredly.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well because it was stated that one of the starters would evolve into a type combination that has yet to be seen I assumed people were talking about how Fire/Dark could be that type combo, so I just stated that Houndoom is a Fire/Dark. And yes, I will say you are bitching because you are. There are hated designs in every single generation, For instance, Fucking Chikorita? Fucking Piplup? Fucking GENERATION IV?!



I remember how I hated Mudkipz, now I like Mudkipz

Anyway, Chikorita was my least liked starter. But tbh, I think it still will be the worst imo. I'm starting to like this otter dude. I mean, Comedy = Tragedy + Time, as they say, and that's exactly what's going on with my feelings about that starter. It's getting to make me lol when I see him.

And Grass/Dragon might be too much for a starter... I mean what would the other two be to ballance them out?


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> And Grass/Dragon might be too much for a starter... I mean what would the other two be to ballance them out?



Ice            type.


----------



## Gaiash (May 12, 2010)

Taking a better look at the starters I'm starting to like the water starter a bit more. In fact if I choose it this would be my first time picking the water type as my starter.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Ice            type.



Hmm, so Grass/Dragon, Water/Ice and what esle? as to make them completely ballanced?


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Well I doubt that the Fire starter is part Dark. It doesn't look evil enough.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I doubt that the Fire starter is part Dark. It doesn't look evil enough.



I would say with it's enthusiastic look, and the yellowish details, I would go with Fire/Electric


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

Water/Ice, Grass/Dragon and Fire/Dark would be fairly even I think.

Also it doesn't look evil enough?! Go back and look at what Squirtle and Charmander evolved into. After you shit yourself come back and reply


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Water/Ice, Grass/Dragon and Fire/Dark would be fairly even I think.
> 
> Also it doesn't look evil enough?! Go back and look at what Squirtle and Charmander evolved into. After you shit yourself come back and reply



Now that you mention it, I really hated Ivysaur's design back in Gen 1 days.

As a matter of fact, I still don't like it all that much... Ivysaur FTW.


----------



## MossMan (May 12, 2010)

I like the fire pig guy the best.

But I have to say, I'd like to see some lesser-represented types get some spotlight.  I think it's about time we had a legendary poison type.  Seriously!  It could look like some kind of ninja-esque pokemon, almost like Zoroark.  And it's abilities and moveset should be based off critical hitting power.  An ability that increases critical hit percentage, and a multi-hit move like fury swipes, but a bit more powerful, with a much higher critical-hit chance.  Cool, right?


----------



## Mαri (May 12, 2010)

The new starters are out.

The grass... thing is the only cool one.


----------



## Black (May 12, 2010)

I don't really like these starters :-/


----------



## Akatora (May 12, 2010)

Kinda disappointed with how they look now, liked there shades better

the Pig/hog/boa one looks ok


There's something aobut the color combination and the large eye I don't like about the Grass one


the Water one... Looks like it suits a Bedof team imo


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

MossMan said:


> I like the fire pig guy the best.
> 
> But I have to say, I'd like to see some lesser-represented types get some spotlight.  I think it's about time we had a legendary poison type.  Seriously!  It could look like some kind of ninja-esque pokemon, almost like Zoroark.  And it's abilities and moveset should be based off critical hitting power.  An ability that increases critical hit percentage, and a multi-hit move like fury swipes, but a bit more powerful, with a much higher critical-hit chance.  Cool, right?



Weavile meets Toxicroak?

EDIT: Lets guess English names! This should be interesting.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> *The grass one's a snake*, and the water one's an otter. The grass one could evolve into some badass snake or reptile, while the otter into some weasel like thingie or something



It's not a snake, it's a Knight Anole. So if anything, it's 3rd evo could look something like a komodo dragon.

Which would be fucking maximum


----------



## Black (May 12, 2010)

They all look like pokes we've seen before.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Weavile meets Toxicroak?
> 
> EDIT: Lets guess English names! This should be interesting.



That would be rather cool tbh.


RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It's not a snake, it's a Knight Anole. So if anything, it's 3rd evo could look something like a komodo dragon.
> 
> Which would be fucking maximum



True

So we'd get a komodo dragon [would fit the grass/dragon theory well], a warthog/pinata [somehow the fire/electriccandy sticks to me] and an otter/doraemonsomething[water/ice]

Actually, these would be balanced out

dragon-ice-fire-water-grass-electric.





Black said:


> They all look like pokes we've seen before.



I'm really expecting a new approach here. This game just HAS to offer something more than the 3D or else Imma suspect Nintendo of sporting the Apple policies: 'You don't really need that feature gamers, we know what's better for ya.' *wait a year* 'Hey guess up, we have a new feature for you, it's revolutionary although there was demand for it 10 years ago.'


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It's not a snake, it's a Knight Anole. So if anything, it's 3rd evo could look something like a komodo dragon.
> 
> Which would be fucking maximum



No, it's the IVY SNAKE pokemon, definitely a snake dude.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has posted this.


> * The Grass Starter, Tsutaja (ツタージャ) is the Grass Snake Pokémon
> * The Fire Starter, Pokabu (ポカブ)is the Fire Pig Pokémon
> * The Water Starter, Mijumaru (ミジュマル) is the Sea Otter Pokémon
> * Zoroark has an ability called Illusion (イリュージョン) which will allow it to transform into various Pokémon. How it differs from the move Transform remains to be seen.
> ...


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

So far the only types that haven't been legendary are Fighting and Poison.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

^ Was there a Normal legendary? I've gotta be missing something.

Also, there was no Fire/Poison type. Interesting combination, but I guess It'd be more of a reddish/black/purple in colours.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Hmm, so Grass/Dragon, Water/Ice and what esle? as to make them completely ballanced?



I don't know. I was going to say electric, but that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Normal Legendary = Regigigas


----------



## MossMan (May 12, 2010)

Kek said:


> So far the only types that haven't been legendary are Fighting and Poison.



I can't remember any ghost-type legendaries, either.  Or bug-type legendaries.

EDIT:  Wait, Giratina was part ghost.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2010)

MossMan said:


> I can't remember any *ghost-type legendaries*, either.  Or bug-type legendaries.



Girantina, Rotom.


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

MossMan said:


> I can't remember any ghost-type legendaries, either.  Or bug-type legendaries.
> 
> EDIT:  Wait, Giratina was part ghost.



Oh ya, there hasn't been a bug type either.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I don't know. I was going to say electric, but that doesn't seem likely.



I really hope for something like that. And the tail of that piglet just screams lightning rod at me. Also, a bora with a shaggy/static-charged fur and lightning tusks topped with a flame on it's back



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Normal Legendary = Regigigas



 Forgot that one.



Kek said:


> Oh ya, there hasn't been a bug type either.



Damn NO

I hate 'em bugs somehow Though i loved Butterfree.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Rotom isn't a legendary.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Arceus is a normal type.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

^ Damn we should be embarrased

Especially me...


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

And he's a bug, fighting and poison legendary as well.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> And he's a bug, fighting and poison legendary as well.



But but but... aaargh


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2010)

But that's if you modify Arceus. When you catch him, he's a normal type so your safe Nois.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> But that's if you modify Arceus. When you catch him, he's a normal type so your safe Nois.



Hell yeah

But damn, a bug legendary... That would be weird. I don't even know if that's ok. It'd be like mothra from the Godzilla movies


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 12, 2010)

grass looks the best in this

fire is just


----------



## Denizen (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> But damn, a bug legendary... That would be weird. I don't even know if that's ok. It'd be like mothra from the Godzilla movies



That sounds awesome, actually. ROAMING KAIJU POKEMON ATTACKING CITIES.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Denizen said:


> That sounds awesome, actually. ROAMING KAIJU POKEMON ATTACKING CITIES.



Imagine the grass type evolving into a Godzilla komodo dragon... Wasn't the US Godzilla a komodo mutation?

And lol at skyscraper-sized fire-breathing pinata...



Maybe that's why this game's all 3D... so the leveling of the building's visible


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

I hope they do something like... Evil pokemon, or maybe some other type of altered pokemon that are altered versions of pokemon you can catch, but these ones you can;t... maybe their sprites could be different, or maybe they have something specific about their sprite(red eyes or like a glowing "tattoo" marking) to set them apart. Or maybe even just their entrance animation is different, that'd be neat. That way it doesn't feel rehashed ya know? 

Or how about on the top screen you have the 2d pokemon and health bars like normal, and on the bottom screen after you select an attack, not only does it show the Fourth Generation animation of those attacks, but it shows a quick 3d clip if the attack is specific to certain pokemon? Like 1 attack per pokemon maybe.. Volt Tackle Pikachu, Judgment Arceus, Megahorn Heracross, mach Punch Hitmonchan, etc.. thatd be neat.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> *Imagine the grass type evolving into a Godzilla komodo dragon... Wasn't the US Godzilla a komodo mutation?*
> 
> And lol at skyscraper-sized fire-breathing pinata...
> 
> ...



A Iguana actually...sadly we didn't anything near as badass as a Komodo for the shitfest that was Godzilla 98


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I hope the people responsible for that movie get an extra millenium in the purgatory... or herpes.

I wonder what 4chan would say about the new starters...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I hope they do something like... Evil pokemon



Never going to happen, the one thing they've made clear over the last 10 years is that no pokemon is "evil" by own it's nature at all. Some are angry and some are moody but none of them are ever evil.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2010)

Um, in Japan, what we refer to as "Dark" type are "Aku" type, which translates to "evil," if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Never going to happen, the one thing they've made clear over the last 10 years is that no pokemon is "evil" by own it's nature at all. Some are angry and some are moody but none of them are ever evil.



Hmmm, but wouldn't Arceus need a counterpart? I mean, he's the god of pokemon. what about a devil pokemon. Unless the evilness is attributed to being lost, something being wrong, angry and all that asian religious stuff.


----------



## Din (May 12, 2010)

...Female trainer's hair makes me think of Fran Drescher on the Nanny.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Um, in Japan, what we refer to as "Dark" type are "Aku" type, which translates to "evil," if I'm not mistaken.



We've been through this before...Dark Pokemon aren't evil...they fight dirty, that doesn't mean they're evil.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

Not everything in life has to have an opposite. You really think they're to tell us that there's a pokemon hell next? 

Pokemon don't die to begin with, they faint 



Sunrider said:


> Um, in Japan, what we refer to as "Dark" type are "Aku" type, which translates to "evil," if I'm not mistaken.



I said personality smartass.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Never going to happen, the one thing they've made clear over the last 10 years is that no pokemon is "evil" by own it's nature at all. Some are angry and some are moody but none of them are ever evil.



Uhh... You realize that in a game for the gamecube they had "Shadow" Pokemon which are essentially what I'm talking about, right? And in That pokemon Movie where Ash meets the young Professor Oak in the forest with Celebi? Evilish Tyranitar. They even have Team Rocket-Owned pokemon cards and they have visual differences.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Uhh... You realize that in a game for the gamecube they had "Shadow" Pokemon which are essentially what I'm talking about, right? And in That pokemon Movie where Ash meets the young Professor Oak in the forest with Celebi? Evilish Tyranitar. They even have Team Rocket-Owned pokemon cards and they have visual differences.


Though the Tyranitar itself wasn't evil. It was the special Pokeball that made it so.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Though the Tyranitar itself wasn't evil. It was the special Pokeball that made it so.



Well that's what I'm saying. Take pokemon you can normally capture, alter their sprites somehow, make it so they are uncatchable(Or owned by someone important) so they are essentially bosses. Pokemon you look at and go HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT DID THEY DO TO THAT BIDOOF IT HAS FUCKING _____
and etc.


----------



## Koonai (May 12, 2010)

What fucking for? Why would they do that?! It's pointless. Like some people back in RB suggested if there was a sequel you should be able to take role as Champion: What the fuck are you gonna do, stand there and battle worthless enemies? Think. What are you gonna do with Shadow Pokemon?


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

Shadow Pokemon would be unnecessary in the handheld games. Though I really liked the idea in the GC games, I don't think I'd like it on the DS.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 12, 2010)

Aww man :[ 

The starters are...well...you know, you all probably saw them before me. I think the grass-type one looks the best. The fire-type's final evolution has potential. The water-type is just shit, a blue, ugly, piece of shit.

The new girl is actually pretty hot, she's got a cool feel. The guy isn't bad either. They both have ugly hats though.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2010)

lol evil pokemon.


If anything could have an evil side in this story, it would be man. 



Winged Navi said:


> ...Female trainer's hair makes me think of Fran Drescher on the Nanny.



Damn it, why did I have to read this?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> They both have ugly hats though.


Yeah, no one can wear a baseball cap as good as Red.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I must be the only one who thinks the water starter doesn't look bad at all. I can't figure out what animal it's based off, but it doesn't look bad to me. The grass starter looks like Treecko Gen 5.
> 
> But the fire pig? I'm having a hard time taking that one seriously.



The Water starter is based off an Otter if the shell doesn't give it away.

Nevertheless, I like them all. I'm going to have to decide which to choose because I like all of them...

It'll depend on their final forms.



Sunrider said:


> Where does it say the trainers are older? Do you mean we are _actually_ going to experience an installment where _elementary school children_ aren't risking life and limb against megalomaniacs and gods to save the world?



Perhaps.



Kira Yamato said:


> It isn't going to happen, IMO. I just want to see how they fit into the manga storyline. They'll probably be around the same age as Red, Blue and Green.



By the time they reach B/W in the manga, Red, Green, and Blue would be in their twenties. (Blue is already 19...)


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2010)

What the fuck?

A fire PIG pokemon? Are you fucking serious? 

A sea otter? 

Come one now, after the retarded ones we had last gen, can't they think up something cool?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

Koonai said:


> What fucking for? Why would they do that?! It's pointless. Like some people back in RB suggested if there was a sequel you should be able to take role as Champion: What the fuck are you gonna do, stand there and battle worthless enemies? Think. What are you gonna do with Shadow Pokemon?



Holy fucking shit, you're right. In fact, why are there ANY unobtainable boss' in any collecting game?! WHY THE FUCK WOULD THAT MAKE SO MUCH SENSE?!

If you're going to spit retardation, please don't get any on my shirt, thanks. 

My point is The closest things we have to boss'(When I refer to them as boss' I mean in the level of difficulty) are the gym leaders, our rival, the elite four and legendaries. Except every pokemon on any of the before-mentioned teams/found in the wild can be caught. Which is pretty great, but I mean for once I'd like to fight a pokemon with like six fucking attacks with a unique battle sprite and animation, something I can't catch and is interesting, and not just a rehash that can be caught in the wild ten seconds after you meet it for the first time. They were on the right track with red gyarados. It was different, if only in color, and had to do with the story. And even if it was a small step, it was a step in the right direction of unique, one-time only pokemon that weren't legendaries. Now if only these pokemon could have 100% unique abilities for that one battle, or if they could use like six or seven attacks... it would be interesting and not game-breaking because they are unobtainable, but serious change and fun. They should step this shit up. Them being "evil" or "shadow" were just REFERENCES and EXAMPLES. Jesus.


----------



## Gentleman (May 12, 2010)

I don't know personally I think the fire starter looks dumb, but it has potential in its final stage if they make it into a flaming boar or something. I'm not really sure what they'll do for the final evolution of the otter though. The grass starter can go either way too. I think it's the best looking so far, but it's tough to say without seeing the other evolutions.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure Rotom really counts as a legendary Pokemon.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 12, 2010)

I love the fire and grass starters. The water one can go die though. Also, girl's pants make me jizz in my pants.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 12, 2010)

Oh thank God. We get some non-bad looking main characters this gen. The guy looks absolutely perfect (Fuck yes to no faggy beret), and the girl has a tomboyish thing going on. Her massive heap of hair is ridiculous, but I can look past that.

As for the starters, it looks like the grass type will be the standout for this gen. I like it. It's like Treeko, but less boring. Plus he looks high as balls. I'm lovin' it.

The water type is pretty bizzare. I can see how it's getting most of the hate, but I'm interested in it. It's a freak of nature, but that's what I like about it. Maybe it'll be part ice down the evolutionary line?

As for the fire pig, I think it's a dud. It's just boring. An orange pig. That's all it is. No cool flames jutting out of it or anything. I'm still way hopeful for it's final form, though. 

I'm definitely starting out with grass. I've never done a first runthrough with a grass type before, and since I have (IMO) the best looking grass starter to choose from, now's the right time.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm not sure Rotom really counts as a legendary Pokemon.



Rotom isn't. Who told you that?


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Rotom isn't. Who told you that?



The only thing I can think of is that when you encounter him, legendary music plays.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

I don't know why the fire pig is smiling its just as hated as the water type.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2010)

Depends on the audience, I'm a member of 3 different Forums with Pokemon Discussions and in 1 of them Pig was the favorite and in the other the Pig was rated okay. But all of them pretty universally hate the Water Pokemon.


----------



## RyRyMini (May 13, 2010)

Ahh, I don't like these. And I usually like all of the Pokemon they come out with. I guess the grass one's okay?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2010)

Once again I'm going with fire.


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2010)

I'm definitely going to pick Smugleaf if I ever get this game.

Which I probably won't.


----------



## Purgatory (May 13, 2010)

It's a good thing I stopped after the 2nd generation...


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2010)

I hav a feeling the pig will have a badass 3rd evo


----------



## The Red Gil (May 13, 2010)

Fire Pig.

C'mon Gamefreak lol.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2010)

Nothing really new just confirming the stuff that was posted yesterday plus some new pics.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

I know it might sound weird... But they actually look ok in-game


----------



## OniTasku (May 13, 2010)

Oh boy, is that Razor Leaf?!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2010)

> I know it might sound weird... But they actually look ok in-game



Tsutaja looks the best.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

^ That's true. But Pokabu is still my fav for some reason, at least for now. Then again, I liked Spoink and i vomited at the sight of grumpig


----------



## Usubaa (May 13, 2010)

Aww man, I guess that's a "no" for animated sprites...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2010)

I was hoping for new abilities for the starters but oh well.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 13, 2010)

I don't have problem with the pig, he makes me remember of Charmander without being redundant and I'm sure he will get a badass suine final stage.
The Grass starter looks really cool, but he's very similar to Treecko, I don't want him to become an expy of Treecko and his evolutionary levels.

Honestly, I wasn't really bothered by the water starter, at least he's doesn't have a "happy fun fun" face, the only thing I'm afraid is if his evolutions doesn't look badass mofos


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I was hoping for new abilities for the starters but oh well.


Well, they've had those abilities for 4 generations, would've been weird to suddenly change it now.


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I was hoping for new abilities for the starters but oh well.



I had been hoping for new starter types, myself. We've had the fire/water/grass trio for five generations already, so why not switch it up to fighting/dark/psychic or electric/flying/ground? Just something different. All we need now is for them to confirm that the first Gym Leader uses Rock-Type Pok?mon... I'm as excited for the new generation as anyone, but I really wish they'd at least mix a few things up to keep them from becoming stale.

I'm also a little disappointed that they don't seem to have carried over the ability to have your main Pok?mon follow behind you.


----------



## Emigan (May 13, 2010)

I really did doubt that they'd change the types, so I'm not dissapointed.

No following pokemon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2010)

While I don't like the design, the water starter needs some love.


----------



## Mio (May 13, 2010)

She only took it because it was the only one left


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2010)

Mio said:


> She only took it because it was the only one left



You act like it's a bad thing to be left with a water starter


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 13, 2010)

Not Water types, just Mijumaru in particular.


----------



## Zhariel (May 13, 2010)

I'd like the water type more if he didnt have that seashell or white head. Makes him kind of look like a snow cone to me 

Also, we can imagine the grass type becoming a badass Cobra looking thing at the end. The fire? Maybe a giant fierce warthog. The water? . . . Um


Err...


How tough can an otter look?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> How tough can an otter look?



Well Otters are related to weasels, badgers, wolverines...

I mean look at most of the starters if you want to see how tough they end up to be...


----------



## Saiko (May 13, 2010)

Im taking the Pig and I will call it Boota.

The Hero will be named Simon.


----------



## vampiredude (May 13, 2010)

On a complitely different matter. Does anybody know which move Zoroark uses at the end of this trailer: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOWT0JxBsPU[/YOUTUBE]

I thought about Dark Pulse, but i am not quite sure, what do you think?


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well Otters are related to weasels, badgers, wolverines...
> 
> I mean look at most of the starters if you want to see how tough they end up to be...



Those are all my bets on the evo line;D


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 13, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> I thought about Dark Pulse, but i am not quite sure, what do you think?


I think that it's a new technique. You know, just like how the Pokemon using it is new.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 13, 2010)

New move looks ace, best be fucking strong though  120 Power please


----------



## valerian (May 13, 2010)

I really hope we get a new dark type psychical move with an attack power of 120/150. Weavile needs stronger dark type moves.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I think that it's a new technique. You know, just like how the Pokemon using it is new.


Zoroak, demon-fox fart of doom


----------



## Vanity (May 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I really hope we get a new dark type psychical move with an attack power of 120/150. Weavile needs stronger dark type moves.



The only good physical Ice move Weavile can know is Ice Punch and you can only get that by breeding.


----------



## valerian (May 13, 2010)

Ok and a good ice move for it too.


----------



## OniTasku (May 13, 2010)

If anything, I'd say that attack it uses at the end is more akin to Roar of Time and Spacial Rend (Dialga and Palkia).


----------



## Akatora (May 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'd like the water type more if he didnt have that seashell or white head. Makes him kind of look like a snow cone to me
> 
> Also, we can imagine the grass type becoming a badass Cobra looking thing at the end. The fire? Maybe a giant fierce warthog. The water? . . . Um
> 
> ...




You obviously haven't read Bakuman


Otter 11 = a tough otter with a rock fist


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

Akatora said:


> You obviously haven't read Bakuman
> 
> 
> Otter 11 = a tough otter with a rock fist



Aaaaaand, in a suit


----------



## Ech?ux (May 13, 2010)

Zoroark looks cool.. I really hope there are more badass pokemon in this generation... I mean c'mon..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 13, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> On a complitely different matter. Does anybody know which move Zoroark uses at the end of this trailer: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOWT0JxBsPU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I thought about Dark Pulse, but i am not quite sure, what do you think?



Dark Pulse.


----------



## Mishudo (May 13, 2010)

After looking at them for a while, I have concluded the new starters are awesome.

I think they're the most unique ones we've seen so far, and I hope they become even more badass and makes everyone shut up with their final stages 
I'd get the water one 
Actually I'd get all of em but can't so..


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 13, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> After looking at them for a while, I have concluded the new starters are awesome.
> 
> I think they're the most unique ones we've seen so far, and I hope they become even more badass and makes everyone shut up with their final stages
> I'd get the water one
> Actually I'd get all of em but can't so..



I am beginning to warm up to the pig even more. I'm gonna name it *Roast Ham* when the time comes.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> After looking at them for a while, I have concluded the new starters are awesome.
> 
> I think they're the most unique ones we've seen so far, and I hope they become even more badass and makes everyone shut up with their final stages
> I'd get the water one
> Actually I'd get all of em but can't so..



Actually, all you need is 2 consoles and games


----------



## Mishudo (May 13, 2010)

True, or just wait to wifi with someone, but I meant something along the lines of Pokemon Yellow and yadda yadda..

Check these out xD


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> True, or just wait to wifi with someone, but I meant something along the lines of Pokemon Yellow and yadda yadda..
> 
> Check these out xD



Damn, Yellow was fan service on a golden plate with a diamond seasoning in those terms

And those pics are neat


----------



## Ech?ux (May 13, 2010)

The water pokemon is my favorite. It's gonna fuck bitches UUUP.


----------



## Augors (May 13, 2010)

Grass pokemon is a boss.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2010)

The water starter kind of looks retarded. The others look great though.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (May 13, 2010)

The fire pig looks more like a bunny imo. The grass and fire starters look great but what happened to the water type? It looks...out of place....somehow


----------



## dreams lie (May 13, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Grass pokemon is a boss.



If his final evolution looks half as badass as I imagine, I might actually get generation 5.  Seriously, what a great starter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> If his final evolution looks half as badass as I imagine, I might actually get generation 5.  Seriously, what a great starter.



It's final evo needs to be smoking a cigar...just for the effect.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 13, 2010)

BTW what other pokemon do you think will have Claw Sharpen? Zangoose, Sneasel and Sandslash most definitely, if it's given to Gible/Bagon/Riolu lines then surely they'll be totally overpowered though


----------



## Rhythmic (May 13, 2010)

Barely been 4 days since the starters were shown and lots of fanarts already, it's great. If only the water starter's nose wasn't red, it'd def. look a lot better imo.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 13, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Barely been 4 days since the starters were shown and lots of fanarts already, it's great. If only the water starter's nose wasn't red, it'd def. look a lot better imo.



Four days? The starters were shown yesterday dude.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 13, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Four days? The starters were shown yesterday dude.



Seriously? Holy shit, felt like 4 days ago for me...


----------



## Ech?ux (May 13, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Seriously? Holy shit, felt like 4 days ago for me...



Nope, released yesterday morningish. At least for me.


----------



## Juice (May 13, 2010)

Lots of fan art out already. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 13, 2010)

I'm in the US as well. Been a busy 2 days for me. Time's been going slow as hell.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 13, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> I'm in the US as well. Been a busy 2 days for me. Time's been going slow as hell.



Embellish that feeling because eventually time will never seem that slow.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Embellish that feeling because eventually time will never seem that slow.



I know, I hate the fact that, time is slow when you don't want it to be, and it flies by when you don't want it to. Father Time can be such a bitch lol.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 13, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> I know, I hate the fact that, time is slow when you don't want it to be, and it flies by when you don't want it to. Father Time can be such a bitch lol.



Well, look who he's married to. 

I'm sorry, I just saw an opening . . .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 13, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Well, look who he's married to.
> 
> I'm sorry, I just saw an opening . . .



Boom Boom Kish!


----------



## Rhythmic (May 13, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Well, look who he's married to.
> 
> I'm sorry, I just saw an opening . . .



Whipped. Father time I mean.


----------



## g_core18 (May 13, 2010)

Good god the starters keep getting shittier.


----------



## Gentleman (May 13, 2010)

A sweet fan art of the fire starters final evolution. Pure speculation, but I wouldn't mind it if it turned out this way.


----------



## Kek (May 13, 2010)

I can see it happening no problem.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 13, 2010)

BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY FIRE PIG


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

I will name my main character Echo, and my Water Starter shall be named Anaklusmos.


----------



## Souji Okita (May 14, 2010)

I don't know why so many people hate the starters. I think they're actually starting to get creative. I think the water starter is particularly interesting, he doesn't look like anything I've ever seen before. That's how I think Pokemon should be.

Game Freak tends to play it safe by giving us creatures that already exist with very, very minor changes. Krabby, Seel, Persian and Ledyba are just a few examples of this. Hopefully this new generation will break that tradition and give us some unique and memorable creatures.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

Souji Okita said:


> I don't know why so many people hate the starters. I think they're actually starting to get creative. I think the water starter is particularly interesting, he doesn't look like anything I've ever seen before. That's how I think Pokemon should be.
> 
> Game Freak tends to play it safe by giving us creatures that already exist with very, very minor changes. Krabby, Seel, Persian and Ledyba are just a few examples of this. Hopefully this new generation will break that tradition and give us some unique and memorable creatures.



Hey, as long as the water pokemon grows up to stop looking like a snowcone, I'll probably love him. Until then, he really kinda bugs me out.


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2010)

Boar of War!!!


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2010)

That fucking snake pisses me off with that snobby ass look on his face.


/thatsmyfavestarter


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2010)

I wonder what the lvl 50 dragon of this region will look like.


----------



## g_core18 (May 14, 2010)

Legend said:


> I wonder what the lvl 50 dragon of this region will look like.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2010)

The more fanart I see of Mijumaru, the more I feel sorry for calling it names.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 14, 2010)

There's some new stuff on Serebii about Zoroark's abilty.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

I wonder what the Pseudo legendary will be..


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 14, 2010)

Something that will make people bitch and moan like Garchomp did.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Mijumaru
Zoroa
Riolu

Team so far


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> A sweet fan art of the fire starters final evolution. Pure speculation, but I wouldn't mind it if it turned out this way.



Add Electric type to it and I'm all in


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I wonder what the Pseudo legendary will be..



Zoroark, of course.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Zoroark, of course.



I really hope not


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

I'm liking the grass and fire starters... The fan names for them made me lol. Pignition, Smugleaf and Derpderp. xD

Gonna roll with Smugleaf, most likely. But if Pignition gets that evo, that'd be orsum.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Something that will make people bitch and moan like Garchomp did.


Why did people bitch about GARchomp? I love the shark dude.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Garchomp looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2010)

He's awesome in my book.


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2010)

I love it


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 14, 2010)

I gotta go with Buggy on this one.


----------



## OniTasku (May 14, 2010)

At the very least, Garchomp was easily one of the best designed Pokemon in Gen IV. I think he is pretty cool and I think him to be one of the most aesthetically pleasing Pokemon to date. Definitely an awesome pseudo-Legendary.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Considering most of the designs in the past two gens have been shite, that's not much of a statement.


----------



## OniTasku (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Considering most of the designs in the past two gens have been shite, that's not much of a statement.



That's up for debate and is really a matter of opinion. For one person, they may be terrible, to another they may love them. It's going to differ depending on who you ask.

Personally, I think there were a good few designs in Gen III and IV. I think that the Legendary designs have been improving and we're seeing a lot of variety with that. The starters may look a bit generic and washed-out to a degree, but their final forms haven't been so bad. It is kind of hit and miss, and there was a good portion of Gen IV I didn't really care for. That said, there were a good few that I did really like (Luxray, Garchomp, Lucario, Darkrai, Giratina, etc..).


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2010)

I just saw the pictures of the new starters....


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Smugleaf and Pignition are orsum.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Smugleaf and Pignition are orsum.



 I love it!

Hmm...Snow Cone + otter..


Cootter! Oh wait


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

His name is Derpderp.


----------



## Gaiash (May 14, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I just saw the pictures of the new starters....


Just wait to see other art of them. You might like them when they appear in the anime.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

I just realized we haven't got a Dark type with a three stage evolutionary line.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I just realized we haven't got a Dark type with a three stage evolutionary line.


Tyranitar and Shiftry?


----------



## Stroev (May 14, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> Tyranitar and Shiftry?


Not completely Dark.

Sky Needle Bridge is looking awesome, though.


----------



## Kek (May 14, 2010)

That angle is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Tyranitar is the only dark type in it's three stage evolution line, and Seedot isn't a dark type.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

The angle changes so it's really sweet I think. Keeps things new.


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I just realized we haven't got a Dark type with a three stage evolutionary line.



That's true I mean, a Dark that would be Dark from stage one.

Anyway, I just realised that the pics of the starters we've sen are not artwork for the game but rather the anime aren't they? The anime pokemon usually make me sic.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2010)

No, they're official artwork for the games. Done by the same person who's done them for years.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 14, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Personally, I think there were a good few designs in Gen III and IV. I think that the Legendary designs have been improving and we're seeing a lot of variety with that. The starters may look a bit generic and washed-out to a degree, but their final forms haven't been so bad. It is kind of hit and miss, and there was a good portion of Gen IV I didn't really care for. That said, there were a good few that I did really like (Luxray, Garchomp, Lucario, Darkrai, Giratina, etc..).



Considering most of Gen I's evolutions and designs were simply similar. Electrode? Upside down and bigger Voltorb. Muk? Bigger Grimer. Dodrio? Doduo with an extra head. Magneton? Two more Magnemite. Continue?


----------



## Koonai (May 14, 2010)

Venusaur-Bulbasaur on drugs
Blastoise-Fatass Squritle with cannons
lol
i think the new legendaries are better than the old. While Mewtwo stays at the top of the legendary list, it is closely follwed by the weather trio, dragon trio... etc.


----------



## Usubaa (May 14, 2010)

Dugtrio? Three Digletts.



> Blastoise-Fatass Squritle with cannons


O no u didn't.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Wartortle was just a larger Squirtle with wings for ears.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 14, 2010)

Oh would you look at that, the male protagonist doesn't look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for once, that's refreshing. Actually he's eerily similar to the main character in Ghost Hound. I think this is also my favorite female protagonist design so far.

As for the starters I think I actually like the water-starter most. The grass buggy-eyed one looks retarded, the fire pig is... well, a fire pig and the design of the water one is just so crazy that it actually works.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wartortle was just a larger Squirtle with wings for ears.


----------



## Mio (May 14, 2010)

Garchomp reminds me too much of Sharpedo.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 14, 2010)

Nois said:


> That's true I mean, a Dark that would be Dark from stage one.
> 
> Anyway, I just realised that the pics of the starters we've sen are not artwork for the game but rather the anime aren't they? The anime pokemon usually make me sic.



Nah, it's Ken Sugimori's art as usual.



Mio said:


> Garchomp reminds me too much of Sharpedo.



But sharpedo sucks anyway, so that's okay


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Who was the most disliked 4th gen starter when they were first confirmed?


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

The starters o-o


Idek. I think they're really bitch ass ugly. Except the grass starter is decent.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Who was the most disliked 4th gen starter when they were first confirmed?



New evos of 1st gen pok?s I think


----------



## Mio (May 14, 2010)

I think Chimchar. Had a flaming butt and people thought his Final evo would be like a fatter Slaking.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Smugleaf, use TAUNT!


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> New evos of 1st gen pokés I think


Except those aren't 4th Gen starters.



Mio said:


> I think Chimchar. Had a flaming butt and people thought his Final evo would be like a fatter Slaking.


Really? Hmm... Chimchar was my favourite from the 3... Even liked it more after seeing its kick-ass evos.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 14, 2010)

New Pokemon to be shown next month


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Best starters = first gen.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Really? Hmm... Chimchar was my favourite from the 3... Even liked it more after seeing its kick-ass evos.



Well it wasn't turtwig or piplup so only one left is chimchar?



Hangat?r said:


> Best starters = second gen.



fixed


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Hell no. Best game = Crystal, but Chikorita sucks bawlz. Totodile and Cyndaquil are good, but Bulbasaur, Squirtle AND Charmander are all awesome and have great fucking evo's.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

I disliked Bulbasaur + 2nd gen is obvi best of all.Just having Cyndaquil makes it the best


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Blastoise > Typhlosion.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Oh shit. You did not.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Hell, Squirtle > Typhlosion.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Who was the most disliked 4th gen starter when they were first confirmed?



I believe it was Turtwig. Everyone loved simply having a fire type and Piplup was considered cute until fans of the anime turned on him because of his "forced mascot" status.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

The anime's been pretty stale since johto, though. Same thing every. damn. time.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hell, Squirtle > Typhlosion.



Typhlosion > Blastiose > cyndaquil> Squitle

Shit is facts.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Squirtle shits in Typhlosions mouth!

IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE! Typhlosion dies due to escheria coli poisoning.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

:disappointed


----------



## Kno7 (May 14, 2010)

Well for the first time, I probably won't be choosing the fire starter.

Don't want no pig on my team.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 14, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Except those aren't 4th Gen starters.
> 
> Really? Hmm... Chimchar was my favourite from the 3... Even liked it more after seeing its kick-ass evos.



lawl, my bad, thought you meant 4th gen in general. But yeah, Chimchar was definately the most hated of the three.


----------



## Kek (May 14, 2010)

My feelings are such:

Bulbasaur>Charmander>Squirtle
Cyndaquil>Chikorita/Totodile
Mudkip>>Torchic/Treecko
Turtwig>Chimchar>Piplup


----------



## Koonai (May 14, 2010)

Fire Pig- LOL WTF 
Water Clown- I had nightmares about you last night.
Grass- some cool.... thing

I think this will be the same thing like Chimchar. Initially, the fire pig sucks, but later on it will get better.
Zoroark will definitely be Uber. It can fucking transform into different Pokemon!
Trickery is gay. You can have a Pidgey use Trickery on a Garchomp, and use Garchomps stats. WTF


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

I'm going to name my Smugleaf Hiro.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 14, 2010)

the pig ruins fire pokemon 

but somehow i see it evolving into something uber sexy but if not then screw it im going with grass for once


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Pignition will evolve into a Boar of War and I shall name him Pumba!


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 14, 2010)

I wonder what kind of stats these guys will have. The fire-type's final evolution might be really slow with high defense and power. The grass looks like it's going to go the Treecko/Grovyle/Sceptile route and the water-type....I dunno, Empoleon-like stats?


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm going to name my Smugleaf Hiro.





Mine is getting called Excalibur.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 14, 2010)

Fire Pig's final evo will be a fire breathing Razorback from hell.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Mine is getting called Excalibur.



I was thinking this so bad o-o


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

First gen I liked Charmander.

Second Gen I was a Totodile kind of guy.

Third gen I was Treeko.

Fourth gen was fucking retarded but I was Turtwig.

Fifth Gen I'll be otter/snowman.

Sixth Gen I figure I'll be the Fire Starter(After two water types and two grass types and only one fire type)


----------



## taiga (May 14, 2010)

first - charmander.
second - cyndaquil.
third - mudkip.
fourth - chimchar.
fifth - no idea yet.


----------



## Koonai (May 14, 2010)

first-charmander 
second-cyndaquil
third-torchic-for singleplayer, mudkip-for multiplayer
fourth-chimchar, hands down
fifth-either the fire pig or the grass pimp
THERE WILL BE NO SIXTH. POKEMON WILL END AT FIFTH, OR ELSE ITLL GO STALE LIKE DEATH NOTE AFTER KIRA DIED.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 14, 2010)

First - Bulbasaur, Pikachu
Second - Cyndaquil, Chikorita
Third - Treecko, Torchic, Charmander, Bulbasaur
Fourth - Turtwig, Piplup, Cyndaquil
Fifth - Depends on Evolutions, I'm leaning towards the Otter.



Hangat?r said:


> The anime's been pretty stale since johto, though. Same thing every. damn. time.



The same damned setup, I don't watch the series, but I still keep up.


----------



## Munak (May 15, 2010)

Grass type is so badass, looking all sneering like that. 

And female protagonist... I'm not digging the hair.


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure yet, but I'll probably go with grass, because it's the only starter type I've never used before.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2010)

Gen 1 - Squirtle
Gen 2 - Cyndaquil or Totodile
Gen 3 - Torchik
Gen 4 - Chimchar or Turtwig
Gen 5 - Hell yeah Pignition


----------



## valerian (May 15, 2010)

1st Gen - Bulbasaur or Charmander
2nd Gen - Totodile
3rd Gen - Treecko
4th Gen - Piplup or Turtwig
5th Gen - Mijumaru


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone else think the new girl looks older than all the others? I can't put my finger on it but something about her gives me the vibe that she's taller and/or more mature than say Dawn or May.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Mine is getting called Excalibur.



Excalibur is too predictable, nub.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Does anyone else think the new girl looks older than all the others? I can't put my finger on it but something about her gives me the vibe that she's taller and/or more mature than say Dawn or May.



This Generation characters are older than the previous ones. I think someone mentioned they'll even ride a motorcycle or whatever instead a bike now.



Hangatýr said:


> Excalibur is too predictable, nub.


How about LeBranch?

Or Earl Twig


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

New girl design is ugly as hell, but meh.

They really should just fucking start letting you make your own avatar. Japan needs to get with the fucking times.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 15, 2010)

I need the option of a black protagonist.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I need the option of a black protagonist.



Conncidering that this is a japanese game, the dude would still get blonde hair. And some gay outfit.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> They really should just fucking start letting you make your own avatar. Japan needs to get with the fucking times.


If Japan is out of date, then the rest of us are screwed.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> If Japan is out of date, then the rest of us are screwed.


JApan has been behind the times when it comes to video-games for at least five years.


Robert Haydn said:


> ...His name is Jump.



Lolololol.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> JApan has been behind the times when it comes to video-games for at least five years.
> 
> 
> Lolololol.



They live in a video game... they can screw world trends.


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2010)

I actually like the pig now


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

PIGNITION 

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE-

-opponent bursts into flames-


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 15, 2010)

It would look pretty cool if 'Pignition' shot Flamethrower of of it's nose.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

His tusks should be flames and he should shoot gas out of his nose.


----------



## Golbez (May 15, 2010)

Soo... Fire/Poison type?


----------



## Zhariel (May 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Soo... Fire/Poison type?



I'd be okay with that type. I mean, Earthquake will destroy, but when doesn't it really?


----------



## Gotas (May 15, 2010)

Wild guess:

Grass/psychic
Fire/rock
Water/ice

Based on looks only


----------



## Ech?ux (May 15, 2010)

Gotas said:


> Wild guess:
> 
> Grass/dragon
> Fire/dark
> ...


fixd. Seriously.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 15, 2010)

My guess for final evolution type:

Grass -> Grass/Water uses tail to hind in water and catch unsuspecting prey.
Fire -> Fire/Grass hides in tall grass and burns unsuspecting prey.
Water -> Water/Fire uses fires to melt ice.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

That sounds retarded.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2010)

Gotas said:


> Wild guess:
> 
> Grass/Dragon
> Fire/Electric
> ...



Fixd. Based on looks and awesomeness
I mean, look at them:

The grass one's clearly a snake, so dragon seems nice.
Pignition has a tail that looks like an antenna and 2 tusks... thunder thunder
And the water type just screams ice cone.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 15, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> My guess for final evolution type:
> 
> Grass -> Grass/Water uses tail to hind in water and catch unsuspecting prey.
> Fire -> Fire/Grass hides in tall grass and burns unsuspecting prey.
> Water -> Water/Fire uses fires to melt ice.


No different than any other Fire type...

Though that type combination would never be done on starters. The whole point of them being F/G/W is to have one be weak to another. This way the weaknesses are nautralized.


----------



## Velocity (May 15, 2010)

Their final evolutions?

Pokabu - Fire/Ground (4x weak to water)
Mijimaru - Water/Ice (2x weak to grass and lightning)
Tsutaja - Grass/Lightning (2x weak to fire and ground)

That's what I reckon, anyway. Pigs are known for their love of mud and Pokabu also has a lot of brown markings, Mijimaru looks like a walking snowman and Tsutaja has a lot of yellow markings.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

There's really no debate that the water will go to water/ice.

For the pig, it looks like ground/rock. But maybe psychic like grumpig?

The grass one does look like it could be psychic but I'd seriously love it to be dragon.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

I know that I'm gonna rock Smugleaf and Pignition all the same. Maybe Derpderp, if he gets a totally sweet final evo. Doubtful though, I'm pretty sure he's just the next mudkip.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

As of right now im going to go with grass. He's most badass + Im really disliking this flamepig.

For some reason im thinking that the waterotter thing is going to have a badass looking final evo.


----------



## Denizen (May 15, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> My guess for final evolution type:
> 
> Grass -> Grass/Water uses tail to hind in water and catch unsuspecting prey.
> Fire -> Fire/Grass hides in tall grass and burns unsuspecting prey.
> Water -> Water/Fire uses fires to melt ice.



I already called this


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> As of right now im going to go with grass. He's most badass + Im really disliking this flamepig.
> 
> For some reason im thinking that the waterotter thing is going to have a badass looking final evo.



If Smugleaf's evo's suck I'll just keep him as is. And show that punk Satoshi how it's done, ye ye!

Pignition's fan evo rocks, though. Boar of War. Boar of War ON FIRE.


----------



## Vanity (May 15, 2010)

The new Water starter reminds me of Bidoof or something.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

^

Yes o-o

But still i think he'll evolve into something nice looking. Like piplup to empoleon but better


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Derpderp suits you perfectly.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 15, 2010)

The more I look at funny fan art the more I'm reminded of anime Piplup whenever I see 'Derpderp' the water otter. It's the butt monkey of the gen 5 starters.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If Smugleaf's evo's suck I'll just keep him as is. And show that punk Satoshi how it's done, ye ye!
> 
> Pignition's fan evo rocks, though. Boar of War. Boar of War ON FIRE.



I'm totally with you on this one

Pignition's gonna rock everyone. And I tell you he's gonna be Fire/Electric. He's fire alright, but the tail and tusks are gonna be used for utilising lightnings. Like the red ball's the same as Pikachu's red cheeks, to store electricity, and the tusks will release it. Also it has yellow on it. Most Yellowish pokemon are electric. And if it goes into a Warthog, it's furr's gonna be all static.

Also, in mythology and all that, fire creates lightning and shit

The grass one's gonna be Dragon or something like that, and to counter the dragon, we need ice.

Seriously Grass/Dragon, Fire/Electric, Water/Ice works best for me. And is ballanced well Imo.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

Fire/electric would make a fucking amazing looking final evo o-o

If it turns out being electric ill just have to pick it :I


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 15, 2010)

Honestly, I hope Smugleaf isn't Dragon. =/
If this Gen is going to have a Dragon type, I'd rather it not be 4x weak to Ice. Of the non-legendaries, Kingra is the only one to be neutral against it.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

Well grass/dragon would have 4x

But fire/electric would have 4x as well so even out?


----------



## Golbez (May 15, 2010)

But Dragon type messes everything up... Especially if Ottercone is Ice type, since that would make the Grass type NEUTRAL to Fire and 4x to the Water type's Ice...


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

Well then it'll have to be water/rock, water/ground. Water/ground could be a possibility?


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

HERE WE GO!
Smugleaf
Smugleaf
From the Isshu and
I'm looking for him
I'm going to California~

Smugleaf
Smugleaf
From the Isshu and
I'm looking for him
I'm going to California
Smugleaf
Smugleaf
Smugleaf!


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well grass/dragon would have 4x
> 
> But fire/electric would have 4x as well so even out?


No, I don't mean between the starters, I mean between Dragon types. A huge portion of them are 4x weak to Ice. There's an abundance of Pokemon with 4x weaknesses so I'm not that bothered by it in general.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well then it'll have to be water/rock, water/ground. Water/ground could be a possibility?



Fuck no, we already have mudkip and that combination has been done to death already.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

Mkay so. If it was Water/Ice and Fire/Electric then there's no type to make it fair? o-o


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 15, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> HERE WE GO!
> Smugleaf
> Smugleaf
> From the Isshu and
> ...



I feel trying to stretch Smugleaf into four syllables to fit might sound kind of strange, but other than that, awesome.

Smuuuuuu-uhhh-go-leeeeaaaaf!


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Sumaguriifu?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 15, 2010)

Okay, that sounds better. lol


----------



## Kek (May 15, 2010)

Smugleaf's final evo will be Excalibur himself.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> Smugleaf's final evo will be Excalibur himself.



I quite agree


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

WINGS OF LIGHTSPEED ATTACK!


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

What.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUdP7WtDsCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

BWAKAMMEEE!!!!


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> ...His name is Jump.



Oh wow. 

Don't forget about Jinx.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

^ 

Jynx* with her lips


----------



## DragonTiger (May 15, 2010)

Click for footage of the B/W battle system ala Pokemon Sunday. 



What is this, Street Fighter: Pokemon?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 15, 2010)

Finally they've done it! Fully animated sprites, excuse me while I jizz in my pants


----------



## Saturday (May 15, 2010)

The battle scene looked great, but i'm a little disappointed in the water and grass starters.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Fully animated sprites



Idek.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 15, 2010)

That looks awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Idek.



IDEK either but I'm still gonna wear dem shades


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 15, 2010)

Music sounded pretty good too.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 15, 2010)

Pignition is what it's all about 

To deny this truth is to deny one's being


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 15, 2010)

I just love the japanese dudes' reactions.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

One dude has a Hitler 'tache.


----------



## Kek (May 15, 2010)

I wasn't so sure about animated sprites. But now... 

And I wish I knew what that deal with Sableye at the beginning was about.


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Smufleaf is awesome, newfag.



^This


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2010)

If it's English name really does become Smugleaf, I'll be shocked.


----------



## Golbez (May 15, 2010)

Holy damn, animated sprites? That's awesome~

And that Sableye...


----------



## Saturday (May 15, 2010)

A Sableye evolution would be nice since it didn't really get any attention in its generation.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 15, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Click for footage of the B/W battle system ala Pokemon Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, Street Fighter: Pokemon?


I thougt that animation just a rumor, but now I glad that it isn't.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> If it's English name really does become Smugleaf, I'll be shocked.



Imagine if they adopt the name Derpderp.

...


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2010)

It looks sorta awkward. But I like it. No more frozen sprites.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

When they say the protagonists are older, I wonder how much older:


----------



## Zhariel (May 15, 2010)

Loving these live sprites, enough to make me go back to a pokemon set


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 15, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Imagine if they adopt the name Derpderp.
> 
> ...



What's the next evolution? Dahuur?


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What's the next evolution? Dahuur?



And then Dedede.

This message has been payed for by the "Carlos Mencia for president" foundation


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2010)

Derpderp

Goopback

Mexican


----------



## Ech?ux (May 15, 2010)

I JUST JIZZED. Holy shit. Called it way back in April.


----------



## OniTasku (May 15, 2010)

Animated sprites. About damn time. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to get offtopic, but I keep seeing the term "derpderp" and I tried looking it up but found no clear answer so can someone tell me what that means?


----------



## Kek (May 15, 2010)

“Derp is an expression sometimes used online to signify stupidity, much like the earlier forms of “duh” and “dur.”


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Sorry to get offtopic, but I keep seeing the term "derpderp" and I tried looking it up but found no clear answer so can someone tell me what that means?



derp means stupid, ugly, badly animated, poorly designed, really wierd, deformed, etc.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 15, 2010)

kinzey said:


> derp means stupid, ugly, badly animated, poorly designed, really wierd, deformed, etc.



So it's kind of like Sakura


----------



## Kinzey (May 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> So it's kind of like Sakura



Hey don't compare derp to Sakura!  You'll hurt derp's feeling


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Holy damn, animated sprites? That's awesome~
> 
> And that Sableye...



I can't wait for more. The fully animated sprites made me jizz.


----------



## Mαri (May 16, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> When they say the protagonists are older, I wonder how much older:



I heard they were like 15 or something.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2010)

Holy shit fully animated sprites .


----------



## DragonTiger (May 16, 2010)

Every time Derpderp evolves, they'll just add another Derp onto his name


----------



## Mαri (May 16, 2010)

When he's fully evolved his name will be 'derPWN'


----------



## Zhariel (May 16, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I heard they were like 15 or something.



I don't see what different it makes, the protagonist is always silent anyway. 

Anyone else excited to see the Rival?


----------



## Gentleman (May 16, 2010)

I want my animated Smugleaf dancin' on all the other pokemon.


----------



## dreams lie (May 16, 2010)

GG SMUGLEAF WINS.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> GG SMUGLEAF WINS.



Fuck yeah, this pic and the Pokabu/Pignition pic won me over

Now I'm waiting for some serious fanart with Derpderp


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 16, 2010)

A part of me doesn't like the animated sprites. I just watched that video posted a few pages back and it looked sorta awkward. I think it would have been better if they only animated the Pokemon when they're getting ready to attack or dodge. All the shuffling around made it look like they have to use the bathroom and are holding it in.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> GG SMUGLEAF WINS.



THAT WOULD BE SO FUCKING AWESOME

DDDDDD:


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> Now I'm waiting for some serious fanart with Derpderp


How's this to fill the time?





dreams lie said:


> GG SMUGLEAF WINS.


Damnit, now I'm probably gonna be disappoint when the evo is revealed.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> How's this to fill the time?



 now he kinda seems like a bottle of shampoo...

But it's unbearably cute


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> GG SMUGLEAF WINS.



HERE WE GO!
SUMAGURIIFU~
SUMAGURIIFU~
FROM THE ISSHU AND
I'M LOOKIN' FU HIM
GOIN' TO CALIFONIA~

SUMAGURIIFU~
SUMAGURIIFU~
FROM THE ISSHU AND
I'M LOOKIN' FU HIM
GOIN' TO CALIFONIA~
SUMAGURIIFU~
SUMAGURIIFU~
SUMAGURIIFU!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> GG SMUGLEAF WINS.



THAT IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> GG SMUGLEAF WINS.



Oh. my shit.

If its something like this at all, i'd be in love.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

It's awesome how the initial hate's turning into love


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Actually the most hate is on the wthwater one?


----------



## vampiredude (May 16, 2010)

Smugleaf looks boss 



Laex said:


> Actually the most hate is on the wthwater one?



I for one like that litte sea otter. He's got style

And for all of you who disagree, i guess i'll just have to requote myself


damn straight...


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Butreally. Pignition > Smugleaf > Otterfag.


----------



## vampiredude (May 16, 2010)

whatever makes you sleep good at night


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Butreally. Pignition > Smugleaf > Otterfag.



That is quite so

And if by any chance, the final evo of the piglet is called pignition, imma ghail god almighty.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> That is quite so
> 
> And if by any chance, the final evo of the piglet is called pignition, imma ghail god almighty.





They wouldnt use such a name  Pokemon is too good to use names that arnt spelled the way a kindergartner would spell it.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> They wouldnt use such a name  Pokemon is too good to use names that arnt spelled the way a kindergartner would spell it.



Tell that to Farfetch'D 

Pignition and Serpenpimp will be the names for the Fire and Grass starters


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

ofc 


+ Searching around serebii/youtube you find so much shit. Like pokemon sunday yesterday had some good stuff revealed


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2010)

My god that Water type is derp. I feel like punching it .


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

In my opinion..

Water>Grass>Fire

I still think it'l be grass/dragon and water/ice, I don't know about Fire though. Maybe Fire/Rock? no idea.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

You're so derp. =D


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You're so derp. =D



 QFT.


----------



## Gaiash (May 16, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> I for one like that litte sea otter. He's got style


Agreed. In fact it's become my favourite water starter.

I think that the main problem with these starters isn't their designs but their Sugimori art. I really like their sprites and cant wait to see what they look like in the anime.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

I would really like to see this Ninjask evolution, as well as the Sableye one. But he can't be TOO powerful, unless they give him Truant or something, because he would just be a much better stat-wise Sableye which has no weaknesses.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. In fact it's become my favourite water starter.
> 
> I think that the main problem with these starters isn't their designs but their Sugimori art. I really like their sprites and cant wait to see what they look like in the anime.



Now that I look at the sprites, you have a point there


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I would really like to see this Ninjask evolution, as well as the Sableye one. But he can't be TOO powerful, unless they give him Truant or something, because he would just be a much better stat-wise Sableye which has no weaknesses.



Thy could just make the Sableye evo on par with Spiritomb, or maybe just a smidge better.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 16, 2010)

I wonder how they're going to handle legendaries on this version, personally I think they went too far in 4th gen, creating too many legendaries without a need.

I hope they tone down a bit the numbers in this version and stop making over the top "Pokémon deities" like Arceus, the dragons and the "Lake Guardians" (Those were lame mew clones) and invest in more "rare, but powerful" pokémons like Zapdos, Mewtwo and Heatran (his design is kind lame, but he's the closest to what the legendaries were before being upgraded to deities)


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> Thy could just make the Sableye evo on par with Spiritomb, or maybe just a smidge better.



Didn't like Sableye, so maybe an evo would be better. But Spiritomb was already broken in his own respect. Then again, I loved him so who cares



Brickhunt said:


> I wonder how they're going to handle legendaries on this version, personally I think they went too far in 4th gen, creating too many legendaries without a need.
> 
> I hope they tone down a bit the numbers in this version and stop making over the top "Pok?mon deities" like Arceus, the dragons and the "Lake Guardians" (Those were lame mew clones) and invest in more "rare, but powerful" pok?mons like Zapdos, Mewtwo and Heatran (his design is kind lame, but he's the closest to what the legendaries were before being upgraded to deities)



Agreed. I liked Mew being being suspected of being the ancestor of all pokemon. And pokemon from space. I dealt with Ho-Oh and Lugia being Deities and allt that, but later on it went out of control.


----------



## Gaiash (May 16, 2010)

I like the idea of more alien legendarys like Deoxys. I'm going to be honest I never had a problem with the amount of legendaries in DPPt but I did have an issue with the amount that were event exclusive. I'm fine with plenty of legendary Pokemon but one or two event exclusives is enough.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I like the idea of more alien legendarys like Deoxys. I'm going to be honest I never had a problem with the amount of legendaries in DPPt but I did have an issue with the amount that were event exclusive. I'm fine with plenty of legendary Pokemon but one or two event exclusives is enough.



This. More legendaries is fine but just make them available to everyone o-o


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> In my opinion..
> 
> Water>Grass>Fire
> 
> I still think it'l be *grass/dragon* and water/ice, I don't know about Fire though. Maybe Fire/Rock? no idea.


For the love of god i hope they do this.


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2010)

If the Grass Starter is Grass/Dragon then Ice is going to be a real bitch.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> If the Grass Starter is Grass/Dragon then Ice is going to be a real bitch.


It's what I've been saying. And to top it off: Dragonite, Altaria, Garchomp, Slamence, Flygon... all Dragon types that are 4x weak to Ice.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

On the plus side:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 16, 2010)

I realise that they most likely have finished the designs for all 100+ new pokemon, but seriously they should go back and re-do Tsutaja's line to look like that


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> On the plus side:



This was alr4eady posted a few pages back?


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

No shit, sherlock.

Reiterating due to bitching about Grass/Dragon.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Best final evo is best. imo.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

I like the subtle hints of progress. Toe count increasing, more folds in the tail-end, etc.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

There's always such a large change between 2nd and 3rd but barely anything from 1st to second.


----------



## OniTasku (May 16, 2010)

And we still don't know which starter has an unseen type-combo, right?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

The lines on the chest suddenly disappearing into void? 

Other than that I like it a lot as well.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Do you think we'll see a 4th evo of anything in this generation?


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Do you think we'll see a 4th evo of anything in this generation?



Omg, I'd like to see a 4th evo. Ooooor, some preevos of some 3 evo types.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 16, 2010)

Wait, so there's gonna possibly be an evolution to Sableye?


Am I one of the few who appreciate non-evolutionary Pokemon more? >.>


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Do you think we'll see a 4th evo of anything in this generation?



We should. Could be pretty nice.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> Omg, I'd like to see a 4th evo. Ooooor, some preevos of some 3 evo types.



No o-o Pre-evos i cant stand. Too much baby pokemon who faint too easily and have no good attacks o-o



Utopia Realm said:


> We should. Could be pretty nice.



It would be


----------



## OniTasku (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Do you think we'll see a 4th evo of anything in this generation?



That would be nice. Though, I wouldn't be all that disappointed if they didn't, as I do like to see some new talent to the Pokedex and follow their evolutionary lines.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Wait, so there's gonna possibly be an evolution to Sableye?
> 
> *
> Am I one of the few who appreciate non-evolutionary Pokemon more? >.>*



You're likely in the minority, my friend. 



Laex said:


> No o-o Pre-evos i cant stand. Too much baby pokemon who faint too easily and have no good attacks o-o



Definitely this. Seeing baby-forms is really becoming something I've come to hate. I'm not big into breeding, so those forms do next to nothing for me.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> That would be nice. Though, I wouldn't be all that disappointed if they didn't, as I do like to see some new talent to the Pokedex and follow their evolutionary lines.



Well a brand new pokemon with 4 evos as well


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> No o-o Pre-evos i cant stand. Too much baby pokemon who faint too easily and have no good attacks o-o
> 
> 
> 
> It would be



 Ok you've won me. Tho, a 3rd evo for lines like Wobbufet would be cool

Back in Gen 2 I'd even say make a branch evo for some oldschool pokemon like the goddamn Pikachu even... But now I'd be to scared. Plusle and Minun were bad enough rip offs already.

As for a 4th evo, that would have to have near legendary stats. I think it'd need a rather fundamental reworking of the game systems, so that the stats don't go too high or get confusing.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 16, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> You're likely in the minority, my friend.



Actually, it's more like admiration for creatures that have lived for a long time without change like Aerodactyl, or Absol. 

I know Aerodactyl is a fossil mind you, but it looks like it was pretty much ruler of the sky for a long while. 


Yeah, I suppose I'm more thinking in a scientific sense then a "let's fucking battle" sense.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

It would be 

Well maybe an optional 4th evo for just aesthetic changes? Or some branched evo lines like Snorunt or Ralts in 4th gen


----------



## dreams lie (May 16, 2010)

Fourth evolutions would be a nice change, but only if they designed it right.  I noticed some really stupid evolutions introduced in generation 4.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Fourth evolutions would be a nice change, but only if they designed it right.  I noticed some really stupid evolutions introduced in generation 4.



Gamefreak should open more to the fans, organise a competition for ideas for new pokemon, rather than make more and more pokemon avaliable through events only:/


----------



## OniTasku (May 16, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Actually, it's more like admiration for creatures that have lived for a long time without change like Aerodactyl, or Absol.
> 
> I know Aerodactyl is a fossil mind you, but it looks like it was pretty much ruler of the sky for a long while.
> 
> ...



It's a fine appreciation, and there are certainly Pokemon that are pretty awesome stand-alone. I loved Aerodactyl and Zangoose for example. Though the more time that goes on, the more likely these Pokemon will likely get an evolution.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Fourth evolutions would be a nice change, but only if they designed it right.  I noticed some really stupid evolutions introduced in generation 4.



Burmy was a complete waste of time imo and tangrowth wasnt really needed


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> It's a fine appreciation, and there are certainly Pokemon that are pretty awesome stand-alone. I loved Aerodactyl and Zangoose for example. Though the more time that goes on, the more likely these Pokemon will likely get an evolution.



As long as Zangoose's evo's an extension of his awesomeness, bring it on

Aerodactyl I don't know... What would it be? a Meteorite with wings?


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 16, 2010)

I think 4th evolution forms are unnecessary. What Pokemon in their 3rd form looks like they need to evolve again?


----------



## OniTasku (May 16, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I think 4th evolution forums are unnecessary. What Pokemon in their 3rd form looks like they need to evolve again?



Well, it might not really be out of necessity, but more that it would put those select-few Pokemon into a pseudo-Legendary (or above) category. I think that would be kind of cool if it was contained to just a small group for 4th-form evolutions.


----------



## Denizen (May 16, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Well, it might not really be out of necessity, but more that it would put those select-few Pokemon into a pseudo-Legendary (or above) category. I think that would be kind of cool if it was contained to just a small group for 4th-form evolutions.



4th Form Evolutions would be pretty cool.

I think the starters should at least be able to do this.


----------



## Kinzey (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Burmy was a complete waste of time imo and tangrowth wasnt really needed



Kinda off topic, but: luvdisc? Did anyone ever use that piece of shit?


----------



## OniTasku (May 16, 2010)

Denizen said:


> 4th Form Evolutions would be pretty cool.
> 
> I think the starters should at least be able to do this.



I've humored this idea as well, but the main problem that presents is how people will obtain these forms. Give out all the starters in-game? Most likely not. It just presents a lot of problematic issues that would unfortunately make GameFreak step away from the idea.



kinzey said:


> Kinda off topic, but: luvdisc? Did anyone ever use that piece of shit?





That was such a worthless Pokemon.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Denizen said:


> 4th Form Evolutions would be pretty cool.
> 
> *I think the starters should at least be able to do this.*



That'd be great  Like a kickass evo at like Lvl.50/60 



kinzey said:


> Kinda off topic, but: luvdisc? Did anyone ever use that piece of shit?



 Now that's a pokemon that needs an evo to be even noticed by people.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

/ontopic

I hope they keep some nice changes brought with HG/SS. Like running shoes always on and pokemon following you


----------



## OniTasku (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> /ontopic
> 
> I hope they keep some nice changes brought with HG/SS. Like running shoes always on and pokemon following you



Agreed. The toggle for running shoes was excellent, and when I was playing Diamond and Platinum the other day, I was almost caught off-guard and remembered I had to hold down the button in order to run. It's amazing that didn't have that before.

Though, they should take away the cell phone again. It is just...ugh. There were some nice things, like Gym-rematches, but they could have easily done that differently in HG/SS. Black/White needs to bring back the Poke-Apps, especially if there are going to be Wandering Legendaries or Wandering Pokemon. It was such a pain in the neck to switch back and forth to see if the Pokemon was on a route and not have it displayed automatically without pressing anything.


----------



## dreams lie (May 16, 2010)

The cell phone would not be such a bad idea if you could delete people's phone numbers.  Seriously.  Stop calling me about your Rattata.  I do not give a darn.


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> The cell phone would not be such a bad idea if you could delete people's phone numbers.  Seriously.  Stop calling me about your Rattata.  I do not give a darn.




And anyone who still rants about pokemon now or have problems with the new starters are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at this point.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I think 4th evolution forms are unnecessary. What Pokemon in their 3rd form looks like they need to evolve again?



Empoleon... seriously...



Laex said:


> That'd be great  Like a kickass evo at like Lvl.50/60
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a pokemon that needs an evo to be even noticed by people.



I'd fancy having something like you know, a certain area where the starters from all generations will evolve upon leveling or some other shit like that.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 16, 2010)

personally I don't care about a new evolution, mostly because I don't want them to come too far.

But I'm in favor of more alternative evolutions, in Real world biology, a single species can evolve into two different species, some pok?mons do have an alternative evolutionm so I'm all for Charmeleon wear a Cubone skull and evolve to a "Greymon" instead of Charizard 

This makes me remember that I hate having to trade a Pkmn just to evolve it, that mechanic is annoying


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 16, 2010)

I like the new starters except for the stupid seas otter it just looks retarded.

I wanna see there evolutions,but I am leaning towards the Pig right now.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 16, 2010)

ie seen the new starters they don't look all that great to me. the grass one looks the coolest. the water one is ok its kind of a cross between seel and speal. the fire one looks gay. the new fox looking dark pokemon is cool though


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> The cell phone would not be such a bad idea if you could delete people's phone numbers.  Seriously.  Stop calling me about your Rattata.  I do not give a darn.


At least you can refuse to accept their numbers. I started playing Emerald recently and there they just grab the PokeNav from your hands and register themselves whether you like it or not. 



OniTasku said:


> Though, they should take away the cell phone again. It is just...ugh. There were some nice things, like Gym-rematches, but they could have easily done that differently in HG/SS.


Like they did in Platinum? Random Leaders chilling in the Battleground, waiting for a challenge; shifting everyday.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> This makes me remember that I hate having to trade a Pkmn just to evolve it, that mechanic is annoying



YES. there should be an alternative to this.


----------



## Punpun (May 16, 2010)

After I saw the sprite of the starter I'd come to a conclusion: the water starter is awesome. :33


----------



## Linkaro (May 16, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Though, they should take away the cell phone again. It is just...ugh. There were some nice things, like Gym-rematches, but they could have easily done that differently in HG/SS.



But I like having Sabrina's number.  And Blaine's and Erika's and Falkner's.  But mostly Sabrina's.  She's easy to beat to grind some levels.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> Empoleon... seriously...


I was only talking about appearance. Empoleon looks grown enough. It sounds like you just want some of the Pokemon you like to become better competitively. I know there are some Pokemon I like that aren't that great but giving them a 4th evolution to bump it up on the tier list feels wrong. Who decides that Empoleon or Rhyperior get a 4th evolution and Garchomp or Charizard doesn't?



Laex said:


> YES. there should be an alternative to this.


I once suggested they put an NPC in the game whose gimmick is that they want to trade and are really indecisive. They'll start out with some really boring Pokemon and will trade it for anything. Than at anytime, will trade it back for the Pokemon they first gave you. 



Pesky Bug said:


> Like they did in Platinum? Random Leaders chilling in the Battleground, waiting for a challenge; shifting everyday.


Yes! Even with it being random that was a much better rematch system than the organizing a date thing. Every gym leader should have 2 or 3 days of the week you can have a rematch with them. No lunch time/evening crap either, all day.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I was only talking about appearance. Empoleon looks grown enough. It sounds like you just want some of the Pokemon you like to become better competitively. I know there are some Pokemon I like that aren't that great but giving them a 4th evolution to bump it up on the tier list feels wrong. Who decides that Empoleon or Rhyperior get a 4th evolution and Garchomp or Charizard doesn't?



Ahh, nothing of such extremes

What i had in mind was simply giving the starters a branched evolution tree. Like what was going on with treeco. In his 2nd evo he had wings, but Sceptile didn't. I would like a Generation where it's up to the player to choose between let's say grass/flying or grass/poison final evo. In my opinion it would add so much more fun to the gameplay. And obviously complexity.

I'm rather an opponent of making an already complicated design of a pokemon, even more complex.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 16, 2010)

I think the cellphone is a feature that should be kept and expanded, calls from Joey might be anoying, but I just ignored and it has much potential, however some time ago there was thread about ideas to Gamefreak that I posted about a PDA feature, my inspiration is GTA Chinatown Wars that you received e-mails instead of cellphone calls, I think that would be a good feature for Pkmn.

Since the DS is touch screen based, they should make a PDA-like feature for the games, instead of calls you would receive e-mails instead and could send an e-mail to a NPC to set an rematch or other things, since you can't listen any call at all, why don't simply change to a text based system? 

There was also an feature in GTA: CW that you could more or less enter in the internet via PDA and order weapons, equipment and etc, I think it would be very interesting if Pkmn had an in-game internet where we could read the region news, read famous NPCs Bios, do on-line shopping and order items to ship to a PK Center, maybe even find a rare pokémon by investigating internet rumours.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> I think the cellphone is a feature that should be kept and expanded, calls from Joey might be anoying, but I just ignored and it has much potential, however some time ago there was thread about ideas to Gamefreak that I posted about a PDA feature, my inspiration is GTA Chinatown Wars that you received e-mails instead of cellphone calls, I think that would be a good feature for Pkmn.
> 
> Since the DS is touch screen based, they should make a PDA-like feature for the games, instead of calls you would receive e-mails instead and could send an e-mail to a NPC to set an rematch or other things, since you can't listen any call at all, why don't simply change to a text based system?
> 
> There was also an feature in GTA: CW that you could more or less enter in the internet via PDA and order weapons, equipment and etc, I think it would be very interesting if Pkmn had an in-game internet where we could read the region news, read famous NPCs Bios, do on-line shopping and order items to ship to a PK Center, maybe even find a rare pok?mon by investigating internet rumours.



I think a similar idea was explored in Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

I think they should add an 'advanced' option in the game for those that want to see IV's, EV's and what not. Would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I think they should add an 'advanced' option in the game for those that want to see IV's, EV's and what not. Would make things a lot easier.



That would mean people wouldnt have to play for hours and hours and hours to breed and try to identify the IVs! Game freak cant have that


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

If Capcom can unlock all the characters in SFIV from the getgo, GameFREAK can at least do that. =p


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> That would mean people wouldnt have to play for hours and hours and hours to breed and try to identify the IVs! Game freak cant have that



Hell, I'm playing those games for like 13 years now and I barely know any useful shit.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Anyone seen the starters gameplay video?


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

You mean the little bit of pignition putting flamethrower on Smugleaf?


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2010)

4th evolutions? No thanks. > ~ >


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

And why not? :I


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

yeah those ones Laex, and I agree, Fourth evolutions are a no thank you.


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2010)

I feel like three is enough. Four would be overkill.

It sounds like people just want some of their favorite pokemon that are already fully evolved to be on par with ubers like Garchomp and better competitively. if it happens, it won't deter me from getting the game, but i still would rather that they not do it.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Garchomp is such a fucking FAIL.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Well who says the 4th evo has to be so dramatic changes in stats and make them uber? o-o

More appearance changes and a little bit stats as a little bonus. At like level 80 though


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 16, 2010)

2 evolutions in one line is fine by me, it's how the system has always been and it's worked pretty well so far. Adding in a 3rd evolution sequence would be a really bad addition.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

I think before they do that, you should have the ability to edit your trainer, and hold items appear on your pokemon's sprite. Also animations for using hold items would be nice.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Customizable characters > all


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2010)

I would like to customize my Trainer. She would be a slut.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Mine would be a manwhore


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Mine would look like me.


----------



## Nois (May 16, 2010)

Mine would be an anime me... with pokemaniac pants

And btw, I'd like more of the existing pokemon to have 3 stages than any other have 4


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2010)

4 stages would be like Digimon.

Rookie
Champion
Ultimate
Mega

Edit:



????


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

God please no.


----------



## Zhariel (May 16, 2010)

Better never look like that^ Horrible.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Yeah seriously. Gamefreak, Impress me.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 16, 2010)

whoa! whoa! wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    whats this i hear about a fourth evolution. has this been verfied or is it just another rumor???? i need sources please!!!


----------



## Lance Vance (May 16, 2010)

Tyler said:


> 4 stages would be like Digimon.
> 
> Rookie
> Champion
> ...



I disagree with this post.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> I feel like three is enough. Four would be overkill.
> 
> It sounds like people just want some of their favorite pokemon that are already fully evolved to be on par with ubers like Garchomp and better competitively. if it happens, it won't deter me from getting the game, but i still would rather that they not do it.



Garchomp isn't uber.



Echo% said:


> Garchomp is such a fucking FAIL.


You mean win.

Unless you've had your teams destroyed by it many times which means your butthurt.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> You mean win.
> 
> Unless you've had your teams destroyed by it many times which means your butthurt.



His design is retarded. He looks stupid and fucking lame. ground dragon? Bring it bitch. Flygon > Garchomp every day.


----------



## valerian (May 16, 2010)

Anyone else here thinking the grass starter is going to be a Dragon type?


----------



## Zhariel (May 16, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> whoa! whoa! wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    whats this i hear about a four evolution. has this been verfied or is it just another rumor???? i need souces please!!!



Rumor, cause it won't happen. Trust me, I know these things.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Third evo looks like diver-ready mewtwo.


----------



## valerian (May 16, 2010)

I don't see why people want 4th evolutions, there are some pokemon even without a evolution.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Garchomp isn't uber.



Isn't it uber in the competitive community?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 16, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I would like to customize my Trainer. She would be a slut.



I'd love this, but then I'd have a hard time explaining it to some of my friends . . .


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 16, 2010)

Customizing Trainers would be cool.Maybe if they ever make like a world wide game.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 16, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> whoa! whoa! wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    whats this i hear about a fourth evolution. has this been verfied or is it just another rumor???? i need sources please!!!


You need to better your hearing. People are just saying they'd want to see that happen. No one's ever said anything about it that would make anyone think it's an actualy rumor.


----------



## Kek (May 17, 2010)

I hope they keep the Pokeathlon in Black and White. Maybe improve it or have new games, just don't bring back the Contest.


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2010)

evolutions of smugleaf


----------



## valerian (May 17, 2010)

It's already been posted.


----------



## Kno7 (May 17, 2010)

I haven't seen those before. I wouldn't mind at all if its evolutions looked like that.


----------



## KidTony (May 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> His design is retarded. He looks stupid and fucking lame. ground dragon? Bring it bitch. Flygon > Garchomp every day.




my level 60 garchomp could ohko your level 100 flygon.


and four stages is just stupid.


----------



## Eternity (May 17, 2010)

I like the grass starter the most, I am so going to choose that one


----------



## Rhythmic (May 17, 2010)

Pipe said:


> evolutions of smugleaf



Fucking win. They could def. go that route and make the final evo four-legged, instead of two. To sort of differentiate it from Sceptile.


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> I hope they keep the Pokeathlon in Black and White. Maybe improve it or have new games, just don't bring back the Contest.



They *really* need to keep the Walking Pok?mon, too, perhaps letting people choose whether to have their lead Pok?mon follow behind them or not. But either way, it needs to be kept. It was awesome in HGSS, after all.


----------



## Davit (May 17, 2010)

Smugleaf, Pignition, and Derpde so are these the official names?


----------



## Golbez (May 17, 2010)

Since there seems to be no significant upgrades on the character sprites, there's no reason NOT to have the pokemon moving behind you, since they already have the sprites for all the former generations.
Then they'd only have to make new ones for the Generation 5 pokemon.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2010)

Davit said:


> Smugleaf, Pignition, and Derpde so are these the official names?



Yes, though the water name is Derpderp.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 17, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Since there seems to be no significant upgrades on the character sprites, there's no reason NOT to have the pokemon moving behind you, since they already have the sprites for all the former generations.
> Then they'd only have to make new ones for the Generation 5 pokemon.



I'd rather get the option to toggle that on or off, but so far it looks like there's no following pokemon in Gen 5


----------



## OniTasku (May 17, 2010)

I hope they still use the Pokewalker in Black/White. ;_;


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

The Water Starter has a question for the guys:


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

OH SNAP.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

You like?


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

No....


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

you know you want it now


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 17, 2010)

I saw that shit last night. 



I never hated you dear!!


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

Legend said:


> you know you want it now



I actually dont


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

I love danbooru.

Im ashamed Alex


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

danbooru > all

fuck gelbooru


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 17, 2010)

I love gelbooru because of what danbooru took away from me . . .


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

What loli's?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 17, 2010)

Brilliant deduction, Watson.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2010)

Zaxxon stopped being a fucking paedo? D:


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 17, 2010)

wut? hell no.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

Im too smart


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

I lold.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 17, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I love gelbooru because of what danbooru took away from me . . .



aww poor p*d*p****.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

I'm gonna choke a bitch if dem moar lolis cum in hear.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

Hey look its Dawn.


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

I've warmed up to all 5 pokemon now.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

DERPDERP I CHOOZ U


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

I like my version better.


----------



## The Red Gil (May 18, 2010)

Derpde's Final Stage will blow the other two out the water.















Like Piplup


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2010)

The pig should go die in a pool of water


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 18, 2010)

Firepig is awesome.


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2010)

It should of been a rabbit. 

I mean that would of been wtf worthy.



See 

Well I guess this makes everything easier in the Pokemon world now that the pigs are already cooked for them


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2010)

Firepig's Final Evolution


----------



## Lance Vance (May 18, 2010)

Empoleon was legendary, I have to admit.


----------



## The Red Gil (May 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> The pig should go die in a pool of water


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 18, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Empoleon was legendary, I have to admit.



agreed. the best water starter by far


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (May 18, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> agreed. the best water starter by far



excuse me?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Empoleon was legendary, I have to admit.



I really didn't like it.

It lost the type advantage it got against Fire which really peed me off.


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2010)

And yet got a fuck load of resistances.  And it's not like fire type is super effective against it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 18, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I really didn't like it.
> 
> It lost the type advantage it got against Fire which really peed me off.


Same thing happened with Torterra.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 18, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I really didn't like it.
> 
> It lost the type advantage it got against Fire which really peed me off.



I thought it was a pretty decent trade-off for all the resistances it got, along with it's above average defenses. It still gained a STAB when packing it's water attacks. VV



Jotaro Kujo said:


> And yet got a fuck load of resistances.  And it's not like fire type is super effective against it.



I think he meant it lost it's superiority over Infernape.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 18, 2010)

It became weak to Fighting which meant Infernape's Close Combat raped it.


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2010)

Aqua jet that bitch


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2010)

Im slowly warming to this Water Otter gaiz .


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (May 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Im slowly warming to this Water Otter gaiz .



I think everyone is.


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2010)

The nose really puts me off though .


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

I'm not. It looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Golbez (May 18, 2010)

Atleast the fan artists makes it look way cuter than that initial picture.


----------



## Nois (May 18, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Atleast the fan artists makes it look way cuter than that initial picture.



 guess Sugimori, or whatever was his name, lost his edge after so many gens


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

He lost his edge when the third gen hit. =p


----------



## Nois (May 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> He lost his edge when the third gen hit. =p



 I liked some of the 3rd Gen designs. And 4th as well tbh. Garchomp and Luxray are godly imo


----------



## Lance Vance (May 18, 2010)

Luxray's alright. 

Bidoof is not.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Same thing happened with Torterra.



Torterra is still amazing though.


----------



## Kek (May 18, 2010)

I liked a lot of the 3rd generation, and quite a bit of the fourth.

I used to hate bidoof, but now not so much.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 18, 2010)

This makes me sad everyone is hating on the Pig I actually like it alot.It reminds me of Ryoga's pig form from Ranma 1/2.


----------



## Nois (May 18, 2010)

Yeah that pig was uber awesome

Also a bit like the pig from Peacemaker Kurogane if i remember it right^^ I liked Mightyena's design. Kidn liked Poochyena when i found it in the grass, so i caught it. I ended up owning the E4 with my faithful doggie


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2010)

Zigzagoon?


I liked it.


----------



## Nois (May 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Zigzagoon?
> 
> 
> I liked it.



Linoone was ok

But Gen 3's movesets were often disappointing.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2010)

My faves from 3rd gen are Feebas, Milotic, Snorunt, Gorebyss, and Torchic.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 18, 2010)

My fav from 3 are.

Treecko,Sceptile,Shiftry,Flygon,Cacnea,Cacturne,Exploud,Absol,Zangoose.


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> *
> But Gen 3's movesets were often disappointing.*



This shit. Explains my rage.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 18, 2010)

I liked Flygon's design.

Until I saw the anime version of him.


----------



## Kek (May 18, 2010)

My gen 3 faves are Sableye, Swampert, Duskull/Dusclops, Mightyena, Tropius, Luvdisc, Armaldo. But there's so many more than that...


----------



## Nois (May 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> This shit. Explains my rage.



I know right?! When I first played Sapphire, I was like 'wait what? Why does my water/ground pokemon have 2 water moves and one ground and the rest is some random shizz?'


Lance Vance said:


> I liked Flygon's design.
> 
> Until I saw the anime version of him.



Ugh, that' why I hardly watched the anime... To keep the love for the game.

Also, anyone else liked Jirachi's design? He was a neat legendary.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

Jirachi was cool, but the petit fairy like pokemon thing was sort of lost with Gen Four. I mean cmon, the triple Legends are supposed to be badass. Not forgettable.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> I know right?! When I first played Sapphire, I was like 'wait what? Why does my water/ground pokemon have 2 water moves and one ground and the rest is some random shizz?'
> 
> 
> Ugh, that' why I hardly watched the anime... To keep the love for the game.
> ...



I like Jiraichi's design. I've never had it, though.


----------



## Takadeshi (May 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I mean cmon, the triple Legends are supposed to be badass. Not forgettable.



This. To this day I can't tell the difference between Azelf, Mesprit and...the other one?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 18, 2010)

So is the new fire starter a tapir or a pig?


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2010)

Tapir? o-o


It's a pig.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Tapir? o-o
> 
> 
> It's a pig.



I can see it being a tapir.


----------



## OniTasku (May 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Jirachi was cool, but the petit fairy like pokemon thing was sort of lost with Gen Four. I mean cmon, the triple Legends are supposed to be badass. Not forgettable.



Agreed. The Lake trio were terrible, design and concept-wise. Boring, bland Jirachi/Mew carbon-copies. Thankfully D/P/Pl had some awesome Legendaries like Darkrai and Dialga.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Tapir? o-o
> 
> 
> It's a pig.



It can end up as a tapir in it's final evo, though I prefer a Flaming Boar.


----------



## The Red Gil (May 18, 2010)

LOL Hating on 3rd Gen poke designs.

They were the best outside of the 1st gen.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

In my opinion, everyone has an opinion. 

In my opinion, Fourth Gen has the worst overall designs.

The rest I think are pretty even.


----------



## OniTasku (May 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> In my opinion, everyone has an opinion.
> 
> In my opinion, Fourth Gen has the worst overall designs.
> 
> The rest I think are pretty even.



I'd agree with that opinion. In fact, I'd even assert that thus far, 5th Gen starters have better designs than the 4th Gen starters.


----------



## South of Hell (May 18, 2010)

All designs phail to second Gen.

Sneasel, Scizor, Tyranitar, Umbreon, Murkrow etc.

Am I the only one that actually liked playing 3rd gen?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'd agree with that opinion. In fact, I'd even assert that thus far, 5th Gen starters have better designs than the 4th Gen starters.



I agree with this opinion as well.



South of Hell said:


> All designs phail to second Gen.
> 
> Sneasel, Scizor, Tyranitar, Umbreon, Murkrow etc.
> 
> Am I the only one that actually liked playing 3rd gen?



They had some good designs I agree. And I loved 3rd gen more than I did 2nd gen for first playthroughs. Only until the DS versions of the second generation did I really begin to love it.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 18, 2010)

I agree with 4th gen. starters having the worst designs. You can say the same thing for the majority of 4th gen. pokes. I'm hoping the designs on the upcoming gen.'s atleast as good as 3rd gen. As far as I'm concerned, no gen. in the present and even in the future will match 1st and 2nd in terms of design.


----------



## Kek (May 18, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> All designs phail to second Gen.
> 
> Sneasel, Scizor, Tyranitar, Umbreon, Murkrow etc.
> 
> Am I the only one that actually liked playing 3rd gen?



No you are not.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2010)

3rd gen is my second favorite generation of all.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 18, 2010)




----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 18, 2010)

everybody knows that the 3rd generation was the best. Sceptile was the best  grass starter period. Empoleon was the best water starter to me then its Swampert. blaziken is the best fire starter then its Charizard.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



I prefer the four legged one. This one would look decent if the flowers on the side of it's legs weren't there. Or if they were atleast red.


----------



## Kinzey (May 18, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> everybody knows that the 3rd generation was the best. Sceptile was the best  grass starter period. Empoleon was the best water starter to me then its Swampert. blaziken is the best fire starter then its Charizard.



Well, let's see what all the 1st and 2nt gen "old schoolers" have to say about this


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



I don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> everybody knows that the 3rd generation was the best. Sceptile was the best  grass starter period. Empoleon was the best water starter to me then its Swampert. blaziken is the best fire starter then its Charizard.



Who the fuck's everyone?

Sceptile was the best grass starter in my opinion as well. Others disagree.

Empoleon was fucking gay. Mrshtomp, Blastoise, Feraligatr were pretty awesome though. 

Blaziken was the WORST fucking fire starter. Seriously? The WORST. 

See how my opinion differs? They do that.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Agreed. The Lake trio were terrible, design and concept-wise. Boring, bland Jirachi/Mew carbon-copies. Thankfully D/P/Pl had some awesome Legendaries like Darkrai and Dialga.



I think Manaphy or Shaymin was supposed to be the "small fairy looking legendary" out of its gen.

But then again, some dumbass decided to create 1,000,000 legendaries for that gen. So many unnecessary legends.


----------



## Zhariel (May 19, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I think Manaphy or Shaymin was supposed to be the "small fairy looking legendary" out of its gen.
> 
> But then again, some dumbass decided to create 1,000,000 legendaries for that gen. So many unnecessary legends.



Both were, since they have all 100 base stats. But yeah, that gen was so ridic with legends, they made two Cute-100's.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



DO NOT WANT


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



this better not be real if so we have a treeko reincarnation. boooooo


----------



## Zhariel (May 19, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> this better not be real if so we have a treeko reincarnation. boooooo



Nothing except the 3 starters and Zorua or whatever pokemon are real yet.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 19, 2010)

Oh well i think they look pretty cool 

Just get rid of the flowers and there ya go.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I like Jiraichi's design. I've never had it, though.



I got him with a gameshark mainly to see how good it is. That fucker beat my lvl 68 Blaziken on lvl. 10 ...
And he IS badass



South of Hell said:


> All designs phail to second Gen.
> 
> Sneasel, Scizor, Tyranitar, Umbreon, Murkrow etc.
> 
> Am I the only one that actually liked playing 3rd gen?


I'm enjoying the shit out of that generation whenever I can

Actually Emerald is the only version I've played more times than gen 2 games.


----------



## Golbez (May 19, 2010)

I think I've played the 3rd generation games twice as many times as all the other generations combined.


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2010)

I played 3rd Gen the least, played 1st and 2nd Gen the most.


----------



## The Red Gil (May 19, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> All designs phail to second Gen.
> 
> Sneasel, Scizor, Tyranitar, Umbreon, Murkrow etc.
> 
> Am I the only one that actually liked playing 3rd gen?



No your not.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 19, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> everybody knows that the 3rd generation was the best. Sceptile was the best grass starter period. Empoleon was the best water starter to me then its Swampert. blaziken is the best fire starter then its Charizard.


 Meganium, Typhlosion and Feraligatr might have something to say about that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

Meganium looks horrible imo.

In fact it looks so bad I had to start off a new game on HG because this guy  who was trying to act all cool and hard and shit looked like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because he had THIS following him round everywhere .


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2010)

Fuck the haters, Empoleon is a thousand times boss.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2010)

I'm playing Emerald atm and honestly... I'm not very impressed. It's good, I enjoy playing it but I would call 3rd Gen the best. Same with HG/SS. But I played the main story of Platinum 3 times and I'd play through it again.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

I have yet to play Platinum. Is it worth buying? I mean like.. how long would you estimate story to be?


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

...story?

xD


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Campaign? Gym battle/elite four+ Legendary catch estimated time? You know what I mean -_-


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I have yet to play Platinum. Is it worth buying? I mean like.. how long would you estimate story to be?


I usually beat the Elite Four after 40? hours of gameplay. But I tend to do a lot of shitting around, so it should probably be much shorter.  Though I don't know about the legendaries, never tried to catch either the roaming or stationary ones.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2010)

Platinum is nice. It certainly solves a lot of my problems with Diamond and Pearl as connected to the rematches. The fights with the Gym leaders etc. are very useful and it's generally fun.

I don't remember how long it took me to complete the plot[lol] part, but thanks to many tweaks, compared to the other two, it's much more interesting to me, and bores me less.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 19, 2010)

I hated Diamond and Pearl.

Platininum was enjoyable, though.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Well I have yet to play Diamond or Pearl either lol


----------



## Rhythmic (May 19, 2010)

Took me about 25 hours to fight the E4 in Platinum. It's way more fun than Diamond imo. After that it was still pretty fun. Rebattling the Gym leaders were much more convinient than HGSS'. Even rebattling the trainers was easier and less time consuming..


----------



## Golbez (May 19, 2010)

The surfing speed in Diamond and Pearl is horrendous.

Luckily, they fixed that in Platinum.


----------



## Kno7 (May 19, 2010)

Took me 28-30 hrs to beat E4 in Platinum. Catching Legendaries is harder to estimate.
All I know is catching the roaming ones is much easier thanks to the easy access to the map (compared to HG/SS).

Seriously, go for it. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Took me 28-30 hrs to beat E4 in Platinum. Catching Legendaries is harder to estimate.
> All I know is catching the roaming ones is much easier thanks to the easy access to the map (compared to HG/SS).
> 
> Seriously, go for it. You won't be dissapointed.


I've noticed that I run into Legendaries more by accident than when actually looking for 'em.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

Statistically, you don't. You simply aren't as aware of the factor time and location as when you are actively lookng for them. =p


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Statistically, you don't. You simply aren't as aware of the factor time and location as when you are actively lookng for them. =p



Now if only statistics weren't complete shit and actually reliable. :amazed


----------



## Stroev (May 19, 2010)

Platinum was p. sweet.

And for gens, I liked every pokemon.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2010)

I've found I've enjoyed the third games in each series. I liked Yellow more than Red, Crystal more than Silver, Emerald more than Ruby and Platinum more than Pearl. If they weren't more concerned over the money, I'd suggest they simply hold off and only release the pair of Pok?mon games when they've been improved to the level of the third games.

My favourite gen so far is still the second one. Playing Soul Silver just solidifies that for me.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Now if only statistics weren't complete shit and actually reliable. :amazed


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Campaign? Gym battle/elite four+ Legendary catch estimated time? You know what I mean -_-



I got through Platinum in 19:59 if that helps.


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2010)

Those starters are fucking ugly  If their evos don't look better I'm trading over eggs.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I've found I've enjoyed the third games in each series. I liked Yellow more than Red, Crystal more than Silver, Emerald more than Ruby and Platinum more than Pearl. If they weren't more concerned over the money, I'd suggest they simply hold off and only release the pair of Pok?mon games when they've been improved to the level of the third games.



Well the 3rd games are usually like the 'Patch + bonus DLC' versions of the original two  Best example of this is Platinum, like how the Sinnoh dex had fucking TWO fire pokemon in it, so Platinum added Houndour, Magmar and gave us Eevee earlier so that we could get Flareon.

I still have no idea why they wasted 11 spaces on the Wurmple/Jigglypuff/Clefairy lines, does anyone use them at all during the story stage of the game?


----------



## Rhythmic (May 19, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Well the 3rd games are usually like the 'Patch + bonus DLC' versions of the original two  Best example of this is Platinum, like how the Sinnoh dex had fucking TWO fire pokemon in it, so Platinum added Houndour, Magmar and gave us Eevee earlier so that we could get Flareon.
> 
> I still have no idea why they wasted 11 spaces on the Wurmple/Jigglypuff/Clefairy lines, does anyone use them at all during the story stage of the game?



Probably to give the trainers ingame those common pokes, instead of better ones .


----------



## Golbez (May 19, 2010)

I think some of the Galactic Grunts had Wurmple. Not sure about their evolutions.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 19, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I think some of the Galactic Grunts had Wurmple. Not sure about their evolutions.



Didn't one of the higher-ups have a Dustox? I think I remember battling one . . .


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> Those starters are fucking ugly  If their evos don't look better I'm trading over eggs.



Fuck you, Arnie! Smugleaf is awesome.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Didn't one of the higher-ups have a Dustox? I seem to remember battling one . . .


No, the 3 commanders have a Bronzor, a Golbat, and a 3rd Pokemon unique to them (Skutank, Purugly, Toxicroak). Never saw the point of commanders having the same Pokemon as the grunts, albeit evolved.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2010)

I just remembered that Mew was supposed to have DNA of all the Pokemon. Would be cool if you could get a random Pokemon out of breeding Mew with Ditto lol.

Though Mew's genderless.


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



This is way to similar to previous grass starters.
I really do not want it to be like this O_O. He looks much better on 4-legs for a final evo.


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> I just remembered that Mew was supposed to have DNA of all the Pokemon. Would be cool if you could get a random Pokemon out of breeding Mew with Ditto lol.


That would be all sorts of funny. 

Has anyone ever considered, if Mew is said to have the DNA of all Pokemon and is able to use every TM/HM, and Ditto is able to transform into any Pokemon... 

... could that mean Mew is _really _Ditto's evolution?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> I just remembered that Mew was supposed to have DNA of all the Pokemon. Would be cool if you could get a random Pokemon out of breeding Mew with Ditto lol.
> 
> Though Mew's genderless.



What if you got a mew and it could breed only four times in it's lifetime, and it depended on what time of day/year you breeded to determine the pokemon? Maybe that'd be less game-breaking lol.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> That would be all sorts of funny.
> 
> Has anyone ever considered, if Mew is said to have the DNA of all Pokemon and is able to use every TM/HM, and Ditto is able to transform into any Pokemon...
> 
> ... could that mean Mew is _really _Ditto's evolution?



OMG

I'd rather say Ditto's a radiated Mew poo


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> OMG
> 
> I'd rather say Ditto's a radiated Mew poo



 This. idek.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2010)

I read on Bulbagarden that some believe that Ditto are actually Mew that've changed their shape to escape being captured.


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

Bulbagarden and their theories are so lulzy


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>


 what the hell is with the flowers


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> what the hell is with the flowers



Reminds too much of meganium, which i hated so much o-o


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

Smugleaf needs to be Grass/Dragon, END OF  FUCKING STORY.

SMUGLEAF, USE DRAGON RAGE!


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> Bulbagarden and their theories are so lulzy


Like the entire concept of Pokemon isn't. 



DeterminedIdiot said:


> what the hell is with the flowers


You know it's gonna happen... Venasaur and Meganium had flowers. Sceptile didn't. Torterra's tree is a sign that they'll be returning to flowers.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

If Torterra's tree had fucking cherry blossom petals on it it's fagness would've been over the scale.

However they did not so it's badassness remains over the scale instead


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> what the hell is with the flowers



A design slip... And look at those TMNT feet



Laex said:


> Reminds too much of meganium, which i hated so much o-o



Ugh, Meganium was a mistake.



Hangat?r said:


> Smugleaf needs to be Grass/Dragon, END OF  FUCKING STORY.
> 
> SMUGLEAF, USE DRAGON RAGE!


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

Also, Venusaur was badass as fuck.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2010)

I never really liked Venusaur... Damn., I only liked Sceptile and then Torterra second. Then Vensuaur and an eon later Mefailganium.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> Ugh, Meganium was a mistake.



Meganium is awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



See...it would like fine if it wasn't for the pink flowers sticking out of it's thighs.

I'm still hoping we get the chinese dragon kind of final evo that someboy put up last week though


----------



## Jinibea (May 19, 2010)

Fifth Generation in a row I'm going with the grass starter.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Fifth Generation in a row I'm going with the grass starter.



Oh.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Meganium is awesome.



This. I don't know why it's hated so much. I just don't like it's stats. For a guy that doesn't play competitively, I don't find a defensive poke that much use ingame. Plus he's not really above average defensively to begin with. :/


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Meganium is awesome.



Oh jason


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Meganium looks horrible imo.
> 
> In fact it looks so bad I had to start off a new game on HG because this guy  who was trying to act all cool and hard and shit looked like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because he had THIS following him round everywhere .



> You


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

There's far more meganium-haters than meganium-fans


----------



## scerpers (May 19, 2010)

I guarantee that every time i pick the grass starter, I will name him smugleaf every time.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Yeah Smugleaf was pretty good


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

I disagree


----------



## scerpers (May 19, 2010)

Nobody asked for your opinion


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

Smugleaf > all


----------



## Kinzey (May 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Nobody asked for your opinion



I asked


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

^

exactly, no one asked


----------



## Kinzey (May 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> ^
> 
> exactly, no one asked



That's cold man.  Seriously, that's a low blow


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

Tyler asked and I told him/her/it 

Now shut up bitch, and get on my Rapidash


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2010)

There there boys. Lets all share a glass of MooMoo Milk

And I dislike Meganium, because when I first played Gen 2, I couldn'y bear to stand it's sprites. I'm not usually the one to base liking of Pokes solely on looks but those sprites just left me with a trauma.

And Smugleaf is badass no matter what others think. That's why it's Smugleaf


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

I actually might go grass this gen.

It's between grass and water for me. Yes, derpderp is growing on me


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 20, 2010)

Derpderp is awesome.

Just wait till we see it's final evo :ho


----------



## Munak (May 20, 2010)

Still not convinced if it Water starter is a panda or an otter. 

But it's growing on me.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 20, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Still not convinced if it Water starter is a panda or an otter.
> 
> But it's growing on me.



It's an Otter, why else would it have a shell on it's belly?


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It's an Otter, why else would it have a shell on it's belly?



If the final evo of Derpderp has anything resembling an ice cream cone, I'm going to send Gamefreak a shrapnel bomb...

I mean, design bloopers like the Big Daddy's arm drill in form of a waffle cone


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2010)

inb4 derpderp's final evolution looks like the most badass thing ever and people forget all about smugleaf.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJFxFMSW36A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2010)

This thing made me think, do you guys think we could get a sewer stage in the new pokemon? Like an actual sewer system under that big city or something


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2010)

NONONONONONONONONONO FUCKING NO. That is a horrible idea. Sewer levels should be used only in shitty FPS's.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2010)

Nois said:


> This thing made me think, do you guys think we could get a sewer stage in the new pokemon? Like an actual sewer system under that big city or something



Just think! Instead of Zubats, Golbats and Crobats that use Supersonic and Confuse Ray all the time, they'll spam Poison Fang instead! 

Speaking of Poison Types... Why don't we have a Poison-Type Legendary yet? A Poison/Steel Legendary would be crazy - especially if they gave it the Levitate ability - since it'd be resistant to everything but Fighting, Psychic, Water and Electric and it would be weak only to Fire. It'd easily shrug off Stealth Rock, Aura Sphere and a load of other highly used attacks... The only problem would be that, without Levitate, it'd be four times weak to Earthquake and would obviously get oneshotted by it...


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Just think! Instead of Zubats, Golbats and Crobats that use Supersonic and Confuse Ray all the time, they'll spam Poison Fang instead!
> 
> Speaking of Poison Types... Why don't we have a Poison-Type Legendary yet? A Poison/Steel Legendary would be crazy - especially if they gave it the Levitate ability - since it'd be resistant to everything but Fighting, Psychic, Water and Electric and it would be weak only to Fire. It'd easily shrug off Stealth Rock, Aura Sphere and a load of other highly used attacks... The only problem would be that, without Levitate, it'd be four times weak to Earthquake and would obviously get oneshotted by it...



IF the area's something like US and that town is NYC, they could go with the sewer aligator urban legend legendary

And it could be Poison/Ground
Or it could be a Poison/Flying, or Poison/Electric with levitate. Like a smog cloud pokemon

And btw, skyscraper rooftop fights? King Kong Pokemon?pek


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

Nois said:


> And Smugleaf is badass no matter what others think. That's why it's Smugleaf



Only if the final evo sucks will i start to even slightly dislike smugleaf.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2010)

Derpderp is the greatest anyway.


----------



## Stroev (May 20, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> NONONONONONONONONONO FUCKING NO. That is a horrible idea. Sewer levels should be used only in shitty FPS's.


Then you've never played Earthbound or Mother 3. Okay how about Mario RPG's then. Those were fun.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

Nois said:


> IF the area's something like US and that town is NYC, they could go with the sewer aligator urban legend legendary
> 
> And it could be Poison/Ground
> Or it could be a Poison/Flying, or Poison/Electric with levitate. Like a smog cloud pokemon
> ...


FUCK YEAH KAIJU


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> FUCK YEAH KAIJU



So this Generation's legendaries are solved? After god-like dragons we have epic urban legends pokemon. King Kong, Sewergator, Godzilla and... La Chupacabra


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

Nois said:


> So this Generation's legendaries are solved? After god-like dragons we have epic urban legends pokemon. King Kong, Sewergator, Godzilla and... La Chupacabra



You fight them in real time, full 3 dimensional pixelated beasts. You climb up them like in Shadow of the Colossus, and once you reach the top it breaks into a fight similar to the battles in Final Fantasy X. Once you've drained their HP so far, you engage in God of War-like action commands to bring it down in real-time, and you are gifted with a full-fledged anime cutscene and a Legendary one-only Legendary Pokemon Egg you can raise from Level 1.

I should work for Gamefreak.


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You fight them in real time, full 3 dimensional pixelated beasts. You climb up them like in Shadow of the Colossus, and once you reach the top it breaks into a fight similar to the battles in Final Fantasy X. Once you've drained their HP so far, you engage in God of War-like action commands to bring it down in real-time, and you are gifted with a full-fledged anime cutscene and a Legendary one-only Legendary Pokemon Egg you can raise from Level 1.
> 
> I should work for Gamefreak.



I... I would actually play that.

I wonder how many ideas like those end up shitcanned due to budget limits and shit like that though.


----------



## Takadeshi (May 20, 2010)

Here's an interesting take on starters second evos.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

Decent 2nds, even though i only care for the finals o-o.

Plus Pignition looks too much like camerupt o-o


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

I liked Water and Grass. Fire looks like a poketard.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You fight them in real time, full 3 dimensional pixelated beasts. You climb up them like in Shadow of the Colossus, and once you reach the top it breaks into a fight similar to the battles in Final Fantasy X. Once you've drained their HP so far, you engage in God of War-like action commands to bring it down in real-time, and you are gifted with a full-fledged anime cutscene and a Legendary one-only Legendary Pokemon Egg you can raise from Level 1.
> 
> *I should work for Gamefreak.*



I'll be sure to send you my hate lettersI mean, good luck.


----------



## OniTasku (May 20, 2010)

Lol, Mijumaru's tail turning into a shell. Hm. Looks possible, though the Fire starter needs a bit more variance.


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

Holy shit, Just realized. looks so much like bibarel o-o


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

the fire poke looks like it's farting.


----------



## KidTony (May 21, 2010)

the fire second evo fake is awesome. it can speed up by farting fire.


----------



## Tyler (May 21, 2010)

Tsutaaja needs to lose those legs.


----------



## Gotas (May 21, 2010)

I really liked the fakes. 

The grass one seems like going dragon without going Flygon, which is a plus. 

The fire one should be standing up, with tusks starting to grow so that it becomes a kickass flaming minoboar (like a minotaur) and lookin normal (it's kinda bad...) 

The water one is really misterious to me. I believe the 3rd form will either be awesome or awful


----------



## Cochise (May 21, 2010)

Takadeshi said:


> Here's an interesting take on starters second evos.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those are so good they look official. :33


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2010)

Those look horrid.


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2010)

they look like shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2010)

those evos look weird


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

The grass one looks official. The fire one looks retarded. The water one looks good.


----------



## Nois (May 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> The grass one looks official. The fire one looks retarded. The water one looks good.



I don't like the idea of my Pignition farting canonballs

But I guess he's got a mortar up his ass


----------



## Burke (May 21, 2010)

Who can translate? 


What part? 
...
As much of it as you can!
:33


----------



## Munak (May 22, 2010)

The fakes didn't deviate much from the original 1st stages.

I really hope they'd introduce something really abstract in there like a Blastoise cannon or a Sceptile blade-arm.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> The fakes didn't deviate much from the original 1st stages.
> 
> I really hope they'd introduce something really abstract in there like a Blastoise cannon or a Sceptile blade-arm.



Maybe the Fire starter will evolve into a Boar whose hooves resemble match sticks


----------



## Nois (May 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Maybe the Fire starter will evolve into a Boar whose hooves resemble match sticks



OMG that would be too much xD I'd crack if the tusks go Chilli mode


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

What if his hooves WERE matches, and he had holes around his shoulders so when he started running he'd leave a trail of fire?


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (May 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> What if his hooves WERE matches, and he had holes around his shoulders so when he started running he'd leave a trail of fire?



if only pokemon could be so awesome


----------



## Munak (May 23, 2010)

How about a candlewick tail?


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2010)

I just had a dream that they revealed more 5th Gen. pokemon, and they all resembled retarded neopets designs. 

Thank god it was just a dream. :S


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

Kek said:


> I just had a dream that they revealed more 5th Gen. pokemon, and they all resembled retarded neopets designs.
> 
> Thank god it was just a dream. :S



Well, they didn't reveal much yet. I still am concerned and afraid that the 5 Gen Pokemon will be a Digimon/Doraemon/Hello Kitty mashup


----------



## Totalus (May 23, 2010)

God damn...the fire and water types look retarded for once.


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

Those fakes are pretty 'eh'.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

Totalus said:


> God damn...the fire and water types look retarded for once.



The water starter will rape you. With both hands behind his back.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

If I get the game, I'm definitely starting with fire type, so I can fuck up that Otter.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

The otter will destroy everything.


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

I noticed that Smugleaf is quite heavy(8.? kg), almost close to Pignition(9.? kg). Derpderp is significantly lighter(5.5 kg) than both of them.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

I need to teach my Nidoking: *Thunderpunch*.


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

Got my Lucario Blaze Kick.

Digging this like motherfukcing Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

Let's trade Pokemon, Stroev.


----------



## Liquid Sun (May 23, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> If I get the game, I'm definitely starting with fire type, so I can fuck up that Otter.





Death-kun said:


> The otter will destroy everything.



Wait, that thing was an otter? It looked to me like a snowman or something.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Wait, that thing was an otter? It looked to me like a snowman or something.



You're not the first person who thought that, I couldn't figure out what it was either until, Serebii pointed it out.


----------



## Liquid Sun (May 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You're not the first person who thought that, I couldn't figure out what it was either until, Serebii pointed it out.



That's good then, at least I don't look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Kirito (May 23, 2010)

My first time in here. Last version I played was Platinum.

So guys, are you open to the possibility of having no legendaries? I mean, it's just me.


----------



## Totalus (May 23, 2010)

Zorua looks cool!



Liquid Sun said:


> Wait, that thing was an otter? It looked to me like a snowman or something.



Haha...


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

Anything new on pokemon sunday?


I do not want to go back and read old posts...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2010)

I think it's possible the logo Pokemon could be Solrock and Lunatone. As Black and White could represent Day and Night(Solrock being the Sun and Lunatone being the Night). Red, Green, Blue and Yellow(also the first and last Pokemon games to use colours as their names) had logo Pokemon that weren't Legendaries, and since the new Pokemon games are using colours again it's possible that the new logo Pokemon may not be Legendaries.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2010)

even if the logos aren´t  legendaries ( thing that I doubt about), I guess they would be from the new gen, cause it´s a new region and not a remake


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> My first time in here. Last version I played was Platinum.
> 
> So guys, are you open to the possibility of having no legendaries? I mean, it's just me.



I would surely like the idea of pokemon like Mewtwo, Rotom or Lapras back in Gen 1 and 2. The OMG rare pokemon top Legends.

On a sidenote. What do you guys think will be the complementary, 3rd game to Black and White?

Gray? Or maybe Rainbow[lol!]


----------



## Saturday (May 23, 2010)

Nois said:


> I would surely like the idea of pokemon like Mewtwo, Rotom or Lapras back in Gen 1 and 2. The OMG rare pokemon top Legends.
> 
> On a sidenote. What do you guys think will be the complementary, 3rd game to Black and White?
> 
> Gray? Or maybe Rainbow[lol!]



I was going to say silver would be complementary but they already have that, but grey is the next closest thing.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> I was going to say silver would be complementary but they already have that, but grey is the next closest thing.



Maybe they'll go for something like Prism Version. And use the 8bit version of Pink Floyd record as bgm


----------



## Burke (May 23, 2010)

Bah stop with this Solroc an lunatone thing, while i agree they should go the red blue yellow route, there is no way theyre going back to an old generation for mascots, why would you even assum that e_e


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2010)

Dark side of the moon.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Dark side of the moon.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp14xXwnwJA[/YOUTUBE]

Give me this as Game Corner bgm and Imma buy the damn DS even if it's $900pek


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Wait, that thing was an otter? It looked to me like a snowman or something.



It looks like an Otter/Platypus thing with the head of a snowman. 

I'm calling another Water/Ice type that I desperately hope doesn't happen.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It looks like an Otter/Platypus thing with the head of a snowman.
> 
> I'm calling another Water/Ice type that I desperately hope doesn't happen.



Uhh Spheal's evolution, lapras, Cloyster, Dewgong?


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Uhh Spheal's evolution, lapras, Clyster, Dewgong.



And your point is?


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Uhh Spheal's evolution, lapras, Clyster, Dewgong.



I don't understand why you made this post.


----------



## Golbez (May 23, 2010)

I think he's trying to state that there aren't THAT many Water/Ice types.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Uhh Spheal's evolution, lapras, Clyster, Dewgong.



I didn't say they were a lot of Water/Ice types. I was saying I didn't want another Water/Ice type, especially as a starter. Not to mention that Water/Ice is kind of a bad typing.


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

Really whenever i think of ice type its usually ice/water. or water/ice.

Yet there's only 4 of them. idek.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm calling another Water/Ice type that I desperately hope doesn't happen.



Yes, I said it because the way you worded it was weird. You said "another" as in there were numerous and you used the word "desperately" as in there is something terrible about them, when honestly I don't see how. I think it'd be a good starter combination to have, and it's one we have yet to see in a starter. In my opinion derpdaderp looks like a snowman and an otter, which would make sense to evolve into an Ice/Water type.

I just have to ask. How is Water/Ice a bad type combination as compared to other starters like Charizard, who has a x4 weakness or Venusaur who also has 4 weaknesses?

I guess compared to straight up water type pokemon I can see how it takes a bit of a downhill turn... but most water types are pretty diverse in their movepool, so it doesn't bother me, plus it would be new and interesting.


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Not to mention that Water/Ice is kind of a bad typing.



Agreed. You gain weakness to rock and fighting. You lose resistance to fire and steel. Not to mention the majority of pure water types can learn ice moves, so the secondary ice type really isn't upping your movepool in anyway. Someone please tell me how Ice as a second type helps water, cause I don't see anything.


I can't argue that Derp has a snowman look to him though. If he turns Ice, it's a real shame.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Agreed. You gain weakness to rock and fighting. You lose resistance to fire and steel. Not to mention the majority of pure water types can learn ice moves, so the secondary ice type really isn't upping your movepool in anyway. Someone please tell me how Ice as a second type helps water, cause I don't see anything.
> 
> 
> I can't argue that Derp has a snowman look to him though. If he turns Ice, it's a real shame.



But you gain a 4x resistance to Ice.


----------



## Hatake Girl (May 23, 2010)

so i dont know if this was already discussed, but what starter are you guys thinking of choosing?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if Smugleaf's final evo will be pure Grass type or Grass/Dragon.


----------



## Hatake Girl (May 23, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I wonder if Smugleaf's final evo will be pure Grass type or Grass/Dragon.



thatd be cool if it was a grass dragon type.


----------



## Totalus (May 23, 2010)

Hatake Girl said:


> so i dont know if this was already discussed, but what starter are you guys thinking of choosing?



SMUGLEAF.


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> But you gain a 4x resistance to Ice.



True, that be the only perk. I still don't think it outweighs the bad though, sadly. A shame he can't have thick fat. 1/2 to fire still, and 8x resistance to ice


----------



## Hatake Girl (May 23, 2010)

Totalus said:


> SMUGLEAF.



cool  im still deciding between smugleaf and the fire pig thing. i want to stay away from water types this game. haha i always choose the water type


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

It's called Pignition, and he's boss while Smugleaf's obviously the pimp around here Derpderp will be the Icetruck killer


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> True, that be the only perk. I still don't think it outweighs the bad though, sadly. A shame he can't have thick fat. 1/2 to fire still, and 8x resistance to ice



I've never come across someone who would use an Ice attack on a water type, much less a one with a 4x resistance to it. It's a terrible trade-off.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

Wolverice shall be his evo.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Wolverice shall be his evo.



As long as he keeps away from the ice cone dept. I'm for it


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

Nois said:


> As long as he keeps away from the ice cone dept. I'm for it



Trust me. I'm calling it. He WILL be badass.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 23, 2010)

Hatake Girl said:


> so i dont know if this was already discussed, but what starter are you guys thinking of choosing?



It really depends on what their final evos will look like. But so far, Smugleaf by a mile.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Trust me. I'm calling it. He WILL be badass.



This idea's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

With so many dual types these days, would it even be possible to not make the starts have a dual type final evo?  

/random thought ftw.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> With so many dual types these days, would it even be possible to not make the starts have a dual type final evo?
> 
> /random thought ftw.



I guess that would make them less effective in competition with all the other pokemon. And dual types allow a lot of diversity.


----------



## Velocity (May 23, 2010)

Nois said:


> I guess that would make them less effective in competition with all the other pokemon. And dual types allow a lot of diversity.



The second gen starters kick all kinds of arse and they don't need some pansy secondary type.


----------



## OniTasku (May 23, 2010)

The thing about starter's not being dual-types is that it would severely limit what moves they could use and learn. It's beyond inconvenient.


----------



## Kno7 (May 23, 2010)

^This.
Making the starters dual type pretty much guarantees that you're keeping them in your party.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> The thing about starter's not being dual-types is that it would severely limit what moves they could use and learn. It's beyond inconvenient.


That's not entirely true at all. You don't have to be of that type to learn moves like that, for instance:

Blastoise can learn Ice Beam, Blizzard, Hail and Avalanche.

Typhlosion can learn Earthquake, Rollout, Brick Break, Fling, Shadow Claw.

Slowbro is water/psychic yet he can learn Shadow Ball, Fire Blast and Flamethrower, Focus Blast and Earthquake, Ice Beam, Blizzard, Toxic, Thunder Wave, Grass Knot, Drain Punch Iron Tail...

Holy Shit. I may get myself a Slowbro o.o


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2010)

can slowking do that too?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

Legend said:


> can slowking do that too?



Yeah virtually same movepool.


----------



## Munak (May 24, 2010)

He could Slack Off too. Slowbro is awesome in my book.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2010)

I just keep hating starters more and more as the generations go by


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The second gen starters kick all kinds of arse and they don't need some pansy secondary type.



Typhlosion and Feraligatr could devour all the other starters

Gen 2 was my life for 2 years back in later elementary and junior high


----------



## Rhythmic (May 24, 2010)

Nono, the Gen. 1 starters could devour all the starters.


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

Well, I remember loving Blastoise over all other Pokemonpek

I even went as far as to hack my cristal to get the Gen 1 starters. And they were shiny at that


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Nono, the Gen. 1 starters could devour all the starters.



Well, that's sort of true... Charizard is still the most epic Fire starter and Venusaur is still the best Grass starter, but Empoleon is definitely better than Blastoise. Penguin made out of steel > Turtle with cannons for shoulders.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

Fuck no. Blastoise > All other starters.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> ^This.
> Making the starters dual type pretty much guarantees that you're keeping them in your party.



Does anyone ever not use the starter for the main game?


----------



## Rhythmic (May 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, that's sort of true... Charizard is still the most epic Fire starter and Venusaur is still the best Grass starter, but Empoleon is definitely better than Blastoise. Penguin made out of steel > Turtle with cannons for shoulders.



A turle with CANNONS on it's shoulders. Here's Blastoise's pokedex entry for SS



> The rocket cannons on its shell fire jets of water capable of punching holes through thick steel.



Empoleon's still a badass but Blastoise will "punch holes" through him easy.


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2010)

Typhlosion > your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) starters.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 24, 2010)

Flamin weasel's design is cool. But it can't learn jack shit.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Typhlosion > your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) starters.



This shit. I dont even


----------



## Brickhunt (May 24, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see how Empoleon is more badass than Blastoise (fucking Mutant Ninja Turtle with Freaking Laser Cannons) and Feraligatr (this friend looks like it eats Knives, swords and dynamite for breakfast and shits Dark matter), but I do agree that he's more Badass than Swampert. (He's not cute like Meganium, nor is GAR and badass like GARizard and Ferali*ga*t*r*, he just plain weird)


----------



## Kno7 (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> Does anyone ever not use the starter for the main game?


Well I tend to play with 7-8 pokes in the main game,so for some big battles sometimes my starter gets left behind.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

I usually plan out my 6 poke team before i even start playing


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2010)

LOOK AT THIS FUCKING BEAST. LOOK AT HIM. SECOND BEST STARTER EVER.


----------



## Kno7 (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> I usually plan out my 6 poke team before i even start playing



I can't only play with 6 pokes. It's too hard to choose only 6.

Maybe I'll try that for Black/White


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Thats why you spend hours picking the perfect 6 as wella s there moves to be able to counter any type


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 24, 2010)

Blastoise > Feraligatr >>>> Rest of the starters.


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> Does anyone ever not use the starter for the main game?



Considering they're generally a crapload stronger than anything else you can get in the early to middle parts of the game, I'd never be without mine. It's not until you're halfway through the game that viable alternatives start to show up, but by then you've already turned the starter into one strong son-of-a-bitch. Might as well go the whole hog.


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Considering they're generally a crapload stronger than anything else you can get in the early to middle parts of the game, I'd never be without mine. It's not until you're halfway through the game that viable alternatives start to show up, but by then you've already turned the starter into one strong son-of-a-bitch. Might as well go the whole hog.



Plus, with their Abilities, stuff like STAB Surf and Flamethrower are beast.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Blastoise > Feraligatr >>>> Rest of the starters.



You guys are clearly demented. Typhlosion is where the shit is at.


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> You guys are clearly demented. Typhlosion is where the shit is at.



Meh, he was a ferret with a popped collar.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Considering they're generally a crapload stronger than anything else you can get in the early to middle parts of the game, I'd never be without mine. It's not until you're halfway through the game that viable alternatives start to show up, but by then you've already turned the starter into one strong son-of-a-bitch. Might as well go the whole hog.



This. 

**


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Blastoise was a fatass turtle with a garden hose.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2010)

A garden hose that can blast through metal.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Typlosion melts metal


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> Typlosion melts metal



Don't most fire pokemon?


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Well ofc


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

My fav starter trio would be:

Water: Blastoise
Fire: Typhlosion
Grass: Sceptile

I had to convinve myself to Charizard, when I was a kid, a turtle with canons up it's back seemed way more awesome than a regular dragonzord And Venusaur was a disappointment for me, as I adored Bulba- and Ivysaur.

Typhlosion's boss. He's a weasel with flames, and I've certainly played Gen 2 the most out of all Pokemon. Aaaaaand I like weasels. Chikorita's evo line didn't suit me for some reason. I had the impression it just gets bigger and more happy with the evos.

Out of Grass Pokemon, Treecko was awesome. I liked how it evolved and all that. And Sceptile just made me want to have him yesterday in my Emerald game.[but I have a Blaziken already]


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2010)

Nois said:


> My fav starter trio would be:
> 
> Water: Blastoise
> Fire: Typhlosion
> ...



Blaziken
Blastoise
Torterra

I have spoken.
Altough, if Smugleaf turns out to be an epic grass/dragon ... byby torterra 

And i would love for Pignition to become a minotaur pokemon... Fire/Ground mabye?

Also, its inevitble that Wotter will be Water/Ice as useless as that may be. Hell, mabye it will hit people with that shell and become water/fighting.

And yes, i called him Wotter.
Its actually practical like smugleaf or pignition.

I actually saw someone plan out the entire evo name for him.
Piglit -> Pignite -> Pigniton

Speaking of that, heres a discusion topic, What do you think will be the next two names for each of the starters next two evolutions.

_Wotter > DerpDerp_


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

I dont even know.

The names of pokemon these days, so retarded.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

Everybody needs to stop having opinions.


----------



## Totalus (May 24, 2010)

Favorite starters, hm...?
Fire: Cyndaquil
Water: Mudkip or Squirtle
Grass: Smugleaf or Treeko. 




Caelus said:


> Meh, he was a ferret with a popped collar.


And that's bad why? O_O


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Opinions > Facts :ho


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Blaziken
> Blastoise
> Torterra
> 
> ...



I belive they will be Grass/Dragon and Fire/Electric with Wotter being Water/Ice, it'll fit.
And that Piglit line is awesome

Also, feel complimented on the Wotter


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2010)

Venusaur, Infernape and Feraligatr are my favourite for each type. If Tsutaja (Smugleaf) and Pokabu (Pignition) get decent evolutions, I might change my mind. A Fire/Ground pig and a Grass/Lighting snake would be awesome.

Apparently, this is the battle theme for Black and White...


----------



## The Red Gil (May 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Considering they're generally a crapload stronger than anything else you can get in the early to middle parts of the game, I'd never be without mine. It's not until you're halfway through the game that viable alternatives start to show up, but by then you've already turned the starter into one strong son-of-a-bitch. *Might as well go the whole hog*.







Caelus said:


> Meh, he was a ferret with a popped collar.




More like a badger.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Venusaur, Infernape and Feraligatr are my favourite for each type. If Tsutaja (Smugleaf) and Pokabu (Pignition) get decent evolutions, I might change my mind. A Fire/Ground pig and a Grass/Lighting snake would be awesome.
> 
> Apparently, this is the battle theme for Black and White...



decent


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2010)

Y'all need to go in my thread and talk about starters. Rank them or whatever I asked.


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

I think I did that already


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2010)

Well thank you 

If any of you haven't picked your faves, please do. I wanna read others favorite starters.

I think Torchic is the best fire starter.


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

Mine is Cyndaquil as stated above. But something tells me I'm going to love Piglit and his evo line^^


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Smugleaf will invent a new dragon move and pwn your shit 




which makes me think. Is anyone hoping for new TMs/HMs/Moves in general?


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2010)

New TMs are always good, moves as well. HMs not so much, but I assume they'll add some new HM cos there will be some fancy sparkling shit in this generation they'll want to show off.

Also, I'd like more homogenous movesets in terms of Elements. I'm tired of ground pokemon only nowing Sand Attack

That would make people more interested and involved in breeding for other moves etc.

Also, what kind of Pseudo-legendaries do you guys want?


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Final generation please? Then just make epic new remakes 

That's probably why they made the characters of this generation older because the audience has gotten older, most of them too old


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> Smugleaf will invent a new dragon move and pwn your shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, definitely. We need more unique effects, 'cause too many moves are simply the same thing for a different Type (Slash variants, Flamethrower variants and Hyper Beam variants, as examples). Perhaps a move that does the opposite of Taunt, forcing the opponent to only be able to use non-attack moves, or the opposite of Torment, forcing the opponent to use the same move twice in a row.

More stat boosting/reducing moves are needed, as well. Perhaps a move similar to Ancient Power in that it has a 10% chance of reducing all of the target's stats by one stage? A non-attacking move that increases the user's Attack by six stages, then reduces their Attack by one stage per turn might also be pretty awesome. Or more moves with similar effects to Curse, in that two stats are increased by a stage while another is reduced.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

I really dont care for status moves cuz i cba for competitive battling.

Just more attacking moves


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

Every pokemon should have a limit gauge 

No seriously, think about it. Give every pokemon "break" gauge that restarts at the beginning of every battle(Wild or not). The gauge is raised by using non-damaging moves and items, and once the gauge is full it gives the pokemon certain advantages. For instance, lets say the pokemon, after having a full gauge, can withstand a hit that would normally kill it? Or maybe you get three turns where all your attacks do 25% more damage, or you get a tturn that turns all your attacks into stab moves? 

not only would this help to get users to use more non-damaging moves but it could really help in the long run. However it may not work with glass cannon pokemon that rarely survive hits... so maybe it fills differently with each pokemon? Use items for some, attacks for others, status changes for others? Hmm.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Nah that makes it complicated and/or amazing for the youngins of pokemon playing


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2010)

All this makes me think about super smash bros 4 

Hmm they said they ahve a new type combination yes?
Ghost/???
not ??? as in i dont know but ??? as in Curse xD


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

If only they get more ??? moves or certain advantages of it.


----------



## C. Hook (May 24, 2010)

Thoughts on the starters...

1. Grass starter looks elegant
2. Fire starter looks cute and badass and reminds me of Chikorita and Charmander
3. Water starter... Looks like it got hit by a bus.

I like the limit gauge idea, actually, but it would mean every pokemon would probably get a second ability for their limit gauge.

My personal limit ideas...
1. Electrode: When the limit gauge becomes full, Electrode blows up. Duh. Of course, unlike a normal explosion, this one has collateral damage... 25% health shaved off every pokemon that's not active.
2. Magcargo: All weaknesses disappear when the limit gauge is full (Or just give him fucking solid rock outright)
3. Beedrill: When limit gauge is filled, put a substitute Beedrill in. It has 50% the health of the original Beedrill. (Swarm brings numbers, get it?)
4. Chimecho: Using heal bell when the limit gauge is full gives the opponent confusion and a random status effect other than confusion.

Also, moves that set up spikes/substitute/status effects/FUCKING STEALTH ROCK should not fill the gauge as much as moves such as taunt, torment, or haze. Makes strategic thinking much more need.


----------



## Kek (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, that'll happen.


----------



## C. Hook (May 24, 2010)

Kek said:


> Yeah, that'll happen.



Shut up. 

...


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Every pokemon should have a limit gauge
> 
> No seriously, think about it. Give every pokemon "break" gauge that restarts at the beginning of every battle(Wild or not). The gauge is raised by using non-damaging moves and items, and once the gauge is full it gives the pokemon certain advantages. For instance, lets say the pokemon, after having a full gauge, can withstand a hit that would normally kill it? Or maybe you get three turns where all your attacks do 25% more damage, or you get a tturn that turns all your attacks into stab moves?
> 
> not only would this help to get users to use more non-damaging moves but it could really help in the long run. However it may not work with glass cannon pokemon that rarely survive hits... so maybe it fills differently with each pokemon? Use items for some, attacks for others, status changes for others? Hmm.



Sounds completely retarded.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Sounds completely retarded.



Do you feel better, knowing you've attempted to troll the same user in 3 separate threads?

I think it would be a neat little add-on, and add some cool flavor to the gameplay  Maybe there could be a gameplay mode where you can simply turn it off and play it without the limits! seriously, it'd be cool.


----------



## C. Hook (May 24, 2010)

Main problem with the system would be that a lot of the guys who need a boost most are delicate (Magcargo, for example). I think some sort of shared limit gauge would be better.

Or they could just fucking give Magcargo solid rock, like he deserves.



Mider T said:


> Sounds completely retarded.



Good to know.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Do you feel better, knowing you've attempted to troll the same user in 3 separate threads?
> 
> I think it would be a neat little add-on, and add some cool flavor to the gameplay  Maybe there could be a gameplay mode where you can simply turn it off and play it without the limits! seriously, it'd be cool.



I'm trolling?  If you manage to keep saying such things I'm not supposed to point them out?

So what will become of items like direct hit?  Or certain abilities of Pokemon like Ninjask?


----------



## C. Hook (May 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So what will become of items like direct hit?  Or certain abilities of Pokemon like Ninjask?



You could easily stack those on top of a limit gauge system (At least for Ninjask, although he could possibly become overpowered in such a system, with his ability and general strategy).


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

Like I said if each gauge raises differently it would work out since each pokemon would have it's own system working with it. For instance, lets take a random Pokemon; Tyranitar.

Dark/Rock

HP: 100
Atk: 134
Def: 110
Sp Atk: 95
Sp Def: 100
Spd: 61

His Limit could be that everytime he hits the opponent without killing them the gauge fills up a bit. Once the gauge is full Tyranitar loses all of his weaknesses for two turns.


----------



## C. Hook (May 24, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Like I said if each gauge raises differently it would work out since each pokemon would have it's own system working with it. For instance, lets take a random Pokemon; Tyranitar.
> 
> Dark/Rock
> 
> ...



Let's be honest.

Does Tyranitar really effing need a limit? He's a powerhouse already.

Give Spinda the most badass limit on the planet, I want to see it happen.


----------



## Sunrider (May 25, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Give Spinda the most badass limit on the planet, I want to see it happen.


No, give it to Dunsparce.


----------



## C. Hook (May 25, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> No, give it to Dunsparce.



Unfair; Dunsparce already has Serene Grace. 

Give it to Farfetch'd.

Or Magikarp.

Magikarp's limit break: If Magikarp survives for 3 turns, he learns a new attack midbattle that allows him to knock out every pokemon an opponent has. The attack then releases all the knocked out pokemon into the wild and kills them as soon as they're free. The attack then blames the disaster on your opponent, which means PETA comes and beats your opponent to death.

Naturally, you win.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 25, 2010)

i just hope this generation will give us some good bug, dragon , and ghost pokemon


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 25, 2010)

New Fire types are a must.


----------



## Kno7 (May 25, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a dual fire/electric type.

And Grass/dragon. Hopefully with Smugleaf..


----------



## Nois (May 25, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I'm still waiting for a dual fire/electric type.
> 
> And Grass/dragon. Hopefully with Smugleaf..



I'm with you on it

Piglit Go! Piglit, Flame wheel that bastard! And now, Thunderbolt!'


----------



## Ech?ux (May 25, 2010)

Tyranitar is good, yeah, but no one takes into consideration that he has five regular weaknesses and one x4 weakness. Honestly someone could mach punch the shit out of him for a OHKO. He's a glass cannon.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 25, 2010)

Really, really, _really_ hope this is the game they finally make a way to battle humans over wi-fi without exchanging friend codes. Sure there would be cons but I think the pros would outweigh it. Please do it.


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2010)

Yo this game needs to have a Champion Defend, meaning once u beat the Elite 4 you get called back every now and then to defend your title, maybe against Gym leaders of the past, I dunno if this idea has been shot around b4 but I thought it be neat.

Also, new gens getting more ugly


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2010)

Hmm... Limit Breaks? 

Blast Burn, Frenzy Plant and Hydro Cannon could become the Limit Breaks of the starters - but with a "never miss" effect, a single use per Limit Break, an Attack rating that starts at 100 and gains 10 for every ten levels gained and a 100% chance of a status effect (Burn, Poison and Paralysis respectively).

Some could get Limit Breaks that restore the HP of the entire party, others that revive fallen Pok?mon and more that simply heal status ailments. There could be Limit Breaks that negate the weaknesses of that Pok?mon for two or three turns, like perhaps making it so a Flying Pok?mon can't be oneshotted by an Electric or Ice type attack, while others could simply boost stats by a certain amount or increase/reduce damage dealt by and to the user.

Pikachu could even get his own unique Limit Break, "Supercharger", that boosts the next move used. The next move is made Electric-type, ignores any resistance or immunity to Electric-type moves and makes the target weak to that attack instead (an example being that the Pikachu uses Hyper Beam on Garchomp, but it's type is changed from Normal to Electric - gaining 150% STAB - and the Garchomp is made weak to it for that single turn instead of the standard immunity it would have).


----------



## Nois (May 25, 2010)

Darc said:


> Yo this game needs to have a Champion Defend, meaning once u beat the Elite 4 you get called back every now and then to defend your title, maybe against Gym leaders of the past, I dunno if this idea has been shot around b4 but I thought it be neat.
> 
> Also, new gens getting more ugly



OR just Trainers you've fought before. would bring some nostalgia into it.

What I want is some places like Mt. Silver, where you can meet the other characters. Red was epic, it's time for Gold and all the other enter the game


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

Japanese game devs.


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> No, give it to Dunsparce.



Someone does not know the power of Dunsparce.


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I'm still waiting for a dual fire/electric type.



________, the Brushfire Pokemon. This Pokemon's skin is constantly discharging high temperature sparks of lightning which very frequently result in brushfires and wildfires.


----------



## Nois (May 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> ________, the Brushfire Pokemon. This Pokemon's skin is constantly discharging high temperature sparks of lightning which very frequently result in brushfires and wildfires.





I called it first


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> I called it first



You fool, Pignition will not turn into an Fire/Electric type.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 25, 2010)

Any specific pokemon people would like to see in upcoming generations? I want a Red Panda, Falcon, Pangolin, Mastiff, Scorpion, Frilled Lizard. What abuot everyone else?


----------



## Brickhunt (May 25, 2010)

Darc said:


> Yo this game needs to have a Champion Defend, meaning once u beat the Elite 4 you get called back every now and then to defend your title, maybe against Gym leaders of the past, I dunno if this idea has been shot around b4 but I thought it be neat.
> 
> Also, new gens getting more ugly


To be fair, I don't like the idea of going all way back the Pkmn League just to defend my title, if bitch wants my title, go after me and try to take it 
but I think the post-game should have a plot about you defending your title.

I just remembered Title Defense in Punch Out Wii, imagine you as the freaking Champion with a team made of badass motherfuckers beasts and then Joey challenges you with his mighty Raticatte and takes your title for himself


----------



## Burke (May 25, 2010)

(Oooo) i hope this gen has a flying bear pokemon.
v

...


----------



## Nois (May 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You fool, Pignition will not turn into an Fire/Electric type.



Of course he will


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

N??ps said:


> (Oooo) i hope this gen has a flying bear pokemon.
> v
> 
> ...



 Oh, for the love of god, I hope you're being sarcastic.

Oh, please god, no.

I hope no gamefreak employee looks at that post and says "That's a pretty good idea "


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Flying bear? 

Pokemon has already seen some weird shit but not this


----------



## Nois (May 25, 2010)

This Gen should have a red panda pokemon, a komodo dragon pokemon, a flying squirrel, a lemur, a tiger, a salamander, a cheetah, a coala. And a dark racoon thief pokemon


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 25, 2010)

N??ps said:


> (Oooo) i hope this gen has a flying bear pokemon.
> v
> 
> ...



I won't be surprised.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> This Gen should have a red panda pokemon, a komodo dragon pokemon, a flying squirrel, a lemur, a tiger, a salamander, a cheetah, a coala. And a* dark racoon thief pokemon*




This reminds me of something but i cant put my tongue on it


----------



## Totalus (May 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> This Gen should have a red panda pokemon, a komodo dragon pokemon, a flying squirrel, a lemur, a tiger, a salamander, a cheetah, a coala. *And a dark racoon thief pokemon*


Fuck yeah!!


Laex said:


> This reminds me of something but i cant put my tongue on it


Some sort of Zigagoon?


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> This reminds me of something but i cant put my tongue on it



I think there was a videogame series about a Raccoon thief.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Totalus said:


> Fuck yeah!!
> 
> Some sort of Zigagoon?



Yeah that  + Delibird.



kinzey said:


> I think there was a videogame series about a Raccoon thief.



I was talking about pokemon


----------



## Nois (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> This reminds me of something but i cant put my tongue on it





Totalus said:


> Fuck yeah!!
> 
> Some sort of Zigagoon?



Well, I liked designs like Cacturne, Zangoose or Shiftry. A nice, trickster pokemon with the aim to deal massive criticals or some uber annoying moves would be a nice thing for all the fans of playin' it unfair

Imo, a Grass/Fire combination would be cool too. Or Ice/ Electric. There was this idea of Electric/Poison somewhere here

An Electric/Poison pokemon with Levitate would be the shiznit.


----------



## Kek (May 25, 2010)

I did some digging in my serebiiforum account and found these fakemon ideas I made in 2007. :33



> Chickle- Chick pokemon
> Ability-Newborn-attacks every other turn
> Looks- Like a baby hawk or eagle but with more pale yellow feathers. It's the size of a pokemon egg.
> Pokedex entry-Although small and vulnerable when first born, these pokemon grow fast in order to survive.





> Ospray-(Spray as in water and the bird Osprey)
> Water-Flying
> Sea Hawk pokemon
> Evo of Chickle
> ...





> Phalcix-(Falcon and Phoenix)
> Fire-Flying
> Phoenix pokemon
> Evo of Chickle
> ...


----------



## Kek (May 25, 2010)

Here's more



> Anuomb-Ground/dark (Anubis, tomb)
> thief pokemon
> Ability-Theif-Anubeth steals the opponent’s item as soon as it's switched out.
> Looks- like Houndour but brown, streamline, and has a head protector on its forehead.
> Pokedex entry- it hides in caves and in mines looking for anything of value, in a few select cities, it wanders in the sewers and pops up to snatch people of their possessions. Then it buries it's booty in spots dotted randomly throught its territory.





> Anubeth-Ghost/Ground (Anubis, death)Evo of Anuomb
> Grave robber pokemon
> Ability-Stealth- the opponents first attack will always miss, no matter what the circumstance.
> Looks-Like Houndoom. Brown body, silky fur, long thin tail, head looks just like Anubis'.
> Pokedex entry- This pokemon is the stealthiest pokemon alive, few have even heard of it and even fewer has seen it, it is also extremely fast and evasive. It is found in a few select canyons in the world. Those who have seen it say it disappears in a puff of smoke and sand. It is also seen at remote graveyards digging at the headstones; almost no one approaches it because of its foreboding lifestyle.


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> a flying squirrel



Pachirisu evolution. Electric/Flying type. Pachi actually becomes usable. Sort of like a poor man's Zapdos.


----------



## Golbez (May 25, 2010)

Now, were we ever going to get that Pure Flying type?


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Now, were we ever going to get that Pure Flying type?



Be happy with Flying Plate Arceus.


----------



## Golbez (May 25, 2010)

Get your stupid "God" out of my face. I want a common one.


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Tell that to his face.


----------



## Golbez (May 25, 2010)

I would, if I had a Giratina, Dialga and Palkia standing behind me. 

...


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Pachirisu evolution. Electric/Flying type. Pachi actually becomes usable. Sort of like a poor man's Zapdos.



I would love this.

I actually played through diamond with shitty ass pokemon Like parchisu and cherrim


----------



## valerian (May 25, 2010)

I know it won't happen but I would like to see Houndour have a new evolution through the help of a Dusk stone, maybe a bulkier and more physical version of Houndoom? And the same with Murkrow but vice versa, instead of becoming bulkier and slower because of lazily using a Dusk stone on it, it evolves into a quicker and thinned version.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

More evolutions are always nice. 

They should make the national dex go up to 750 with this generation and then just stop


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Feebas and budew are one of the smartest pokemon? 

And its smarter than all legendaires other than some of the 4th gens


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yeah that  + Delibird.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about pokemon


Sly cooper


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Legend said:


> Sly cooper



 That was the name of it.


----------



## C. Hook (May 25, 2010)

For pure flying: How about a cloud? Doesn't get more pure flying than that.



Echo% said:


> Any specific pokemon people would like to see in upcoming generations? I want a Red Panda, Falcon, *Pangolin,* Mastiff, Scorpion, Frilled Lizard. What abuot everyone else?



Already got a cute one.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Lawl obvious enough?


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

CAPYBARAS = RATICATE?


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I know it won't happen but I would like to see Houndour have a new evolution through the help of a Dusk stone, maybe a bulkier and more physical version of Houndoom? And the same with Murkrow but vice versa, instead of becoming bulkier and slower because of lazily using a Dusk stone on it, it evolves into a quicker and thinned version.


My thoughts exactly



Laex said:


> More evolutions are always nice.
> 
> They should make the national dex go up to 750 with this generation and then just stop



Evolution didn't stop troling after thousands of species

I'm all for going to 1000 with the 6th Gen when the 3DS comes out


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 26, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Any specific pokemon people would like to see in upcoming generations? I want a Red Panda, Falcon, Pangolin, Mastiff, *Scorpion*, Frilled Lizard. What abuot everyone else?


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

Drapion is fucking awesome, one of my faves. Sniper ability, plus the Scope Lens. Swords Dance, Night Slash, Earthquake, Ice Fang/Cross Poison.


Love it.


----------



## Kek (May 26, 2010)

Drapion is boss.


----------



## Legend (May 26, 2010)

I love drapion


----------



## Ech?ux (May 26, 2010)

I hate drapion because they strayed really far from the scorpion design.. I want a scorpion Arachnid design though, like... Fire Poison, and its evolution still looks like a scorpion.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 26, 2010)

Still needs to have a Dolphin. I'm all for "No more water types" but just because the animal in question is aquatic doesn't mean it has to have a water type. Take Hippowdon, based on an animal is best known as "King of the River"

With a little creativity (and the fact that the damned real thing loves mud) they made a pokemon out of an animal that would normally be found in the river into something that would never touch it.

What would be neat is if they have a Dolphin pokemon that is Psychic, because real live dolphins are smart. A good second type would be electric either because of their rubbery skin, or simply because we need more electric types. It should have levitate as an ability and because it's a dolphin give it access to two or three water moves, like Water Pulse, Surf, and Rain Dance.

(And perhaps give Hippowdon Muddy Water this generation.)


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

There's still no ant pokemon, which is a pretty big omission.

There's no true robotic pokemon created by modern day humans; Registeel is a legendary from ancient times, Magnemite and Magneton seem to be naturally created, and the Porygons are computer programs.

There's no anteater.

No vulture (Maybe Fearow?).

No worm.

No Werewolf (Mightyena evolution, anyone?).

No Mummy.

No Vampire.

No skeleton (Pretty big omission, with ghost types and all).



Drunkenwhale said:


> What would be neat is if they have a Dolphin pokemon that is Psychic, because real live dolphins are smart. A good second type would be electric either because of their rubbery skin, or simply because we need more electric types. It should have levitate as an ability and because it's a dolphin give it access to two or three water moves, like Water Pulse, Surf, and Rain Dance.



Or they could make the Dolphin a water type, just to piss us off.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> There's still no *ant* pokemon, which is a pretty big omission.
> 
> There's no true robotic pokemon created by modern day humans; Registeel is a legendary from ancient times, Magnemite and Magneton seem to be naturally created, and the Porygons are computer programs.
> 
> ...



Trapinch is stated to be an ant pokemon. We had pretty much a couple of worms really. And a Mightyena evolution would be the shit. I loved that pokemon since day1 and the evolution could be something that went Dark/Ghost, would be pretty hax like Spiritomb.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> There's still no ant pokemon, which is a pretty big omission.
> 
> There's no true robotic pokemon created by modern day humans; Registeel is a legendary from ancient times, Magnemite and Magneton seem to be naturally created, and the Porygons are computer programs.


Castform   ?


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> I would love this.
> 
> I actually played through diamond with shitty ass pokemon Like parchisu and cherrim



Wouldn't everyone love this? :ho

Shut the hell up, don't make fun of Cherrim.


----------



## dreams lie (May 26, 2010)

We need more undead/dark pokemon in general.  :/


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> Trapinch is stated to be an ant pokemon.



Trapinch is an antlion, not an ant.



Antlions, or doodlebugs, are little flything larvae that dig pits for ants to fall into. They're pretty cool, but we don't have an actual ant so far.  



Nois said:


> We had pretty much a couple of worms really.



Like?



Nois said:


> And a Mightyena evolution would be the shit. I loved that pokemon since day1 and the evolution could be something that went Dark/Ghost, would be pretty hax like Spiritomb.



I don't see why it would be Dark-ghost. I think Dark-fighting. A werewolf stands on two legs, right? That opens up to gigantic clawed arms for hurting people.



mystictrunks said:


> Castform   ?



True, but I was thinking more "beep-beep" steel type.



dreams lie said:


> We need more undead/dark pokemon in general.  :/



We need more fire types. There's not a lot.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

I want a pure flying type.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2010)

How would that differ in any way from normal/flying?


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> How would that differ in any way from normal/flying?



It'd actually have a resistance to fighting.

Also, I think a cloud would be a great pure flying type. Or some sort of stratospheric bird (Certainly not normal).


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> How would that differ in any way from normal/flying?


Different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> We need more fire types. There's not a lot.



Fuck. D/P. There was only 2


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 26, 2010)

Some not lame Electric types would be nice also.


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Some not lame Electric types would be nice also.



Luxray was awesome... Until you realized that his attack movepool was awful, with a base 65 power electric attack as his best physical move.

Seriously, give him fucking Volt Tackle (And give Flareon Flare Blitz).


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

D/P was such an insult to Fire, that the E4 Fire guy used a fucking Steelix, Lopunny, and a Drifblim. Did they just not plan it out? Not realize they had basically NO fire pokemon in the Sinnoh Dex?


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> D/P was such an insult to Fire, that the E4 Fire guy used a fucking Steelix, Lopunny, and a Drifblim. Did they just not plan it out? Not realize they had basically NO fire pokemon in the Sinnoh Dex?



Too smart for words.


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> D/P was such an insult to Fire, that the E4 Fire guy used a fucking Steelix, Lopunny, and a Drifblim. Did they just not plan it out? Not realize they had basically NO fire pokemon in the Sinnoh Dex?



They actually fixed that in Platinum.

But yeah, no fire pokemon is ridiculous.

A fire-grass pokemon would be cool, or a fire-bug Ledian evolution (I don't know why, ladybugs that are on fire are just cool).


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Different strengths and weaknesses.



Oh yeah, there are also no pokemon with flying as their primary type.


----------



## Nois (May 27, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Trapinch is an antlion, not an ant.
> 
> 
> 
> Antlions, or doodlebugs, are little flything larvae that dig pits for ants to fall into. They're pretty cool, but we don't have an actual ant so far.


Just sayin' the pokedex states him as an ant.



> Like?



Caterpie, Wurmple and all that. Unless you're talking about Dune-style worms.



> I don't see why it would be Dark-ghost. I think Dark-fighting. A werewolf stands on two legs, right? That opens up to gigantic clawed arms for hurting people.


 Well that could work, I thought of Dark/Ghost because it's a nice combination, and since poochyena was a common friend that roamed the weakest areas, the evolution could happen in some specific location.

Like you know 'Level up Mightyena at the Graveyardl Marshlands[lol random name]'
Then the Ghost type would have merit.

Or we could have a branch evolution for it. Let's say the put in a location where you have some abbandoned mansion like the old chateau. Behind it there's a graveyard. When you evolve Mightyena with a Dusk stone over there, he goes Dark/Ghost, gets mist/cloak appendixes and is generally moving on all fours or hovering a bit over the ground.

When evolved with a Moonstone, or on a special date[like an actual fool moon date], he becomes a big bad wolf with longing for throats. Bipedal of course.

They could easily put some piece of plot in that place, that would justify both. About werewolves chasing people, and ghost hounds haunting people in dreams.



> We need more fire types. There's not a lot.



AMEN. And make it some fast pokemon. and don't mix it with Ground or Rock.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Caterpie, Wurmple and all that. Unless you're talking about Dune-style worms.



Well, to be pedantic, they're larvae. The only worm we've had so far is Dunsparce iirc, a bagworm


----------



## C. Hook (May 27, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> Well, to be pedantic, they're larvae. The only worm we've had so far is Dunsparce iirc, a bagworm



I thought Dunsparce was actually supposed to be a dragon. 

Pineco and Fortress are bagworms, but they're not exactly the earthworms I was thinking of.



Nois said:


> Just sayin' the pokedex states him as an ant.



And the pokedex is wrong. Trapinch is a ground type with massive jaws that traps prey in a pit and evolves into a winged insect (Well, in this case, insect-like dragon). Just like an antlion.

We also don't have a termite pokemon.



Nois said:


> Caterpie, Wurmple and all that. Unless you're talking about Dune-style worms.



I was meaning just plain old earthworms.

Caterpie, Wurmple, and Weedle are caterpillars. 



Nois said:


> Well that could work, I thought of Dark/Ghost because it's a nice combination, and since poochyena was a common friend that roamed the weakest areas, the evolution could happen in some specific location.
> Like you know 'Level up Mightyena at the Graveyardl Marshlands[lol random name]'
> Then the Ghost type would have merit.



Yeah, but we already have 2 dark/ghosts and no dark/fighting pokemon.



Nois said:


> Or we could have a branch evolution for it. Let's say the put in a location where you have some abbandoned mansion like the old chateau. Behind it there's a graveyard. When you evolve Mightyena with a Dusk stone over there, he goes Dark/Ghost, gets mist/cloak appendixes and is generally moving on all fours or hovering a bit over the ground.
> 
> When evolved with a Moonstone, or on a special date[like an actual fool moon date], he becomes a big bad wolf with longing for throats. Bipedal of course.
> 
> They could easily put some piece of plot in that place, that would justify both. About werewolves chasing people, and ghost hounds haunting people in dreams.



I actually really like that idea.

Although it'd be hilarious if we had such evolutions for other common mons like Raticate. RUN FROM THE WERERAT!



Nois said:


> AMEN. And make it some fast pokemon. and don't mix it with Ground or Rock.



Magcargo was awesome. 

Then they ruined him by not giving him solid rock.  Seriously gamefreak? Rhydon, an already powerful mon, gets an evolution that's even MORE powerful and has an ability that would be so much better on so many other guys.

If I were in charge, I would give the following mon these abilities.

Aggron: Intimidate
Magcargo: Solid Rock
Bastiodon: Solid Rock
Golem: Intimidate
Probopass: Levitate (He can keep magnet rise for if you choose magnet pull as his ability)

Fuck sturdy.

...

Anyway, yeah. How about a fire/water type (STEAM!)?


----------



## Velocity (May 27, 2010)

Where's mah Ghost/Steel-type Samurai Armour Pok?mon?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 27, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> Well, to be pedantic, they're larvae. The only worm we've had so far is Dunsparce iirc, a bagworm



Dunsparce is based on a . Burmy and Pineco are based on bagworms.


----------



## Mishudo (May 27, 2010)

Poison/Electric Polar Bear


----------



## Ech?ux (May 27, 2010)

Yeah Dunsparce was based off of some chinese snake thing I remember seeing it and thinking "Wow he's going to have a KICKASS evolution". Nope. Gamefreak screwed us.

Also...:

*Steampunk pokemon(fire/water)*
*Grim Reaper Pokemon(Normal/Ghost)* And I don't mean that duskull shit either. Well, Duskull wasn't shit but he isn't anything like the grim reaper >_<
*Assassin pokemon(dark/steel)*


----------



## Laex (May 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Where's mah Ghost/Steel-type Samurai Armour Pok?mon?



Ghost/Steel. That just doesnt even.


----------



## Usubaa (May 27, 2010)

> Ghost/Steel. That just doesnt even.


Fire does Super Effective
Water/Electric does neutral damage

Hey, it's better than Dark/Ghost

I want some Time Machine so you can go to Prehistoric Times and catch some wild fossil Pokemon...

Bug/Dragon Centipede Pokemon is like my fantasy. I've even made up fanart of it!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Bug Dragon would be cool, but centipede... Giratina sort of has a centipede dragon look to it :/


----------



## Velocity (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Ghost/Steel. That just doesnt even.



Even what? Give it Levitate, like most Ghosts, and it'll be immune to Fighting, Poison and Ground-Type attacks and resistant to many more. Such resilience would be worthy of samurai armour.


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Ghost/Steel. That just doesnt even.



Ghost in the machine


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Even what? Give it Levitate, like most Ghosts, and it'll be immune to Fighting, Poison and Ground-Type attacks and resistant to many more. Such resilience would be worthy of samurai armour.



Samurazor's Pokedex entry: It's said to be a ghost of an ancient warrior/fighting pokemon that inhabits a steel armour. It loyally guards it's master even from beyond the grave.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

We should have a Mantis pokemon similar to Eevee. 

First form resembles this: 
Plain and simple, a Chinese Mantis. Normal/Bug. Then it can evolve into:

Idolomantis Diabolica. Fire/Bug. Or it could evolve into: 

Empusidae Mantis. Ground/Bug. Or it could evolve into:

Orchid Mantis. Grass/Bug. Or it could evolve into:

Prawn Mantis. Water/Bug.


----------



## Sunrider (May 28, 2010)

Isn't Scyther based off the mantis? 

Just throw a few branch evolutions over it, the way they did with Scizor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Isn't Scyther based off the mantis?
> 
> Just throw a few branch evolutions over it, the way they did with Scizor.



Agreed, I always thought Scyther was meant to be a mantis, just give it a normal evolution course through level up and we'd be set, as a evolution path that doesn't require a held item and trading would be preferable


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

Scyther was half-mantis, half-dinosaur.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 28, 2010)

It seems that the new legendaries hasn't been posted yet so here they are:


So far I already like them more than the Gen III/IV mascots, but I like Reshiram better.


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom, if he is the black one, looks badass.

Speculation on type?


----------



## Golbez (May 28, 2010)

Well damn... Those look... Somewhat odd.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> It seems that the new legendaries hasn't been posted yet so here they are:
> 
> 
> So far I already like them more than the Gen III/IV mascots, but I like Reshiram better.



Here's a bigger pic:


----------



## Usubaa (May 28, 2010)

They look like Digimon...


----------



## Golbez (May 28, 2010)

Other than their tails, I'd say that they look pretty cool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Here's a bigger pic:



Well...they look...different...I guess I can say that...and kinda wierd.


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

Well, a good assumption would be they are part flying. White one looks Ghost type, Black one looks Dark type.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Well, a good assumption would be they are part flying. White one looks Ghost type, Black one looks Dark type.



Black one looks like Dragon/Dark or Dragon/Steel to me. but the white one does look like a Ghost type


----------



## Velocity (May 28, 2010)

I really like the look of those two. Zekrom looks like a Dark/Steel type, but I can't tell if Reshiram will be Ice/Flying or something else.


----------



## AndreAtomic (May 28, 2010)

I still remember trying to guess Dialga´s and Palkia´s type and failing miserably…

So I don´t know, flying/X for the white and Dark/Flying for the black one?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2010)

It's black and white so maybe it's just Dark vs Psychic, single type.


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2010)

Seems like they ran out of ideas and decided to watch Digimon.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

You think these guys look more digimon than Palia and Dialga?!  wow.

They look fucking awesome! Gamefreak, steppin' it up! I was originally going to only buy one... now I'm buying both just for those guys


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2010)

Looks like the fused mewtwo and palkia.


----------



## 2Shea (May 28, 2010)

Much better than Dialga and Palkia IMO.

I'm pretty pleased with the designs, they're quite different but a much preferred departure from the Dialga/Palkia and Kyogre/Groudon.

I'm definitely anxious to see more, at least we have the confirmed US release date now.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 28, 2010)

I'm actually very impressed with the legendaries.
One elegant and one badass. Couldn't have wanted 'em better.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Looks like the fused mewtwo and palkia.



You're on fucking crack. 

I say... Reshiram is Psychic/Flying and Zekrom is Steel/Dark.

I like Zekrom a LOT. Charizard Meets Blackwargreymon xD


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Arceus parents incoming

This shit looks like some mechas


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Anyone want to guess their role? My guess is that they keep the balance of good/evil in pokemon(possibly humans?) and _____ evil team wants to awaken one so that the other can be obliterated, however you as the balanced protagonist need to step up and make sure that this doesn't happen by capturing or defeating them. Maybe? Who knows.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 28, 2010)

I just can't wait for it to come out in the U.S.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 28, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm actually very impressed with the legendaries.
> One elegant and one badass. Couldn't have wanted 'em better.



what are the legendaries?


----------



## OniTasku (May 28, 2010)

Wow, last thing I was expecting upon waking up today was to see two of the Legendaries revealed. I'm loving the new designs and they certainly seem quite different from previous designs for Legendaries. I'm impressed and pleased with this change.

Definitely liking Zekrom a bit more, though I'll more than likely be buying both White and Black, haha.


----------



## Proxy (May 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Zekrom, if he is the black one, looks badass.
> 
> Speculation on type?



Always bet on black


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2010)

makers of the sun and moon. how much you want to bet.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what are the legendaries?



Reshiram and Zekrom:


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if Gamefreak went with aspects of universe with the 4th and 5th generation

Time/Space/Creation - Dialga/Palkia/Arceus

Positive/Negative/Equilibrium(or Oblivion) - Reshiram/Zekrom/???

It was just a matter of fact before Pokemon touched the topic of Yin/Yang balance. Clearly, the protagonist as a human child can represent the balance of the powers in the human heart, seen evil but is still pure.


----------



## The Red Gil (May 28, 2010)

OMFG This game is looking to be epic.

Zekron is easily going to be Dark/Steel


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 28, 2010)

So Giratina is what? Related to the theory of dark matter?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Nois said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Gamefreak went with aspects of universe with the 4th and 5th generation
> 
> Time/Space/Creation - Dialga/Palkia/Arceus
> 
> ...



Oblivion = Equilibrium? O_o


----------



## taiga (May 28, 2010)

whoaaaaa. those look friggin awesome.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Oblivion = Equilibrium? O_o



With that I imagine a decision being made about whether to destroy and start anew or stay the course.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I have a feeling there will be a plot shift! Yeup, this game will certainly have more elements of a different plot than the others.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Even what? Give it Levitate, like most Ghosts, and it'll be immune to Fighting, Poison and Ground-Type attacks and resistant to many more. Such resilience would be worthy of samurai armour.



Yeah but its like Ghost/Rock. You cant have a ghost, which is like airy and passable to something solid which has substance.



And oh shit the legendaires. I do like


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Oblivion = Equilibrium? O_o



nono, just two separate ideas

I think I didn't make that obvious enough


But yeah, something like that.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 28, 2010)

Well, while I do agree that the "Black WarGreymon" looks awesome, I keep getting the vibe of Dialga/Palkia on him, I find the white legendary closer to Lugia/Ho-oh designs.

Well, if the Black WarGreymon is Dark type, the white one is Psychic, the third one better be Fighting


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yeah but its like Ghost/Rock. You cant have a ghost, which is like airy and passable to something solid which has substance.



Take a freakin note from Rotom.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Higher resolution pic!


----------



## Ishamael (May 28, 2010)

What the hell is this Digimon? Gamefreak I am disappoint. I like Rashiram a lot more then Zekrom although both designs are meh.


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2010)

Best Legendaries in a while, i may get both games.


The black one looks to be Dark/Flying


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I think we haven't had a legendary duo better than this, personally.


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

His tail reminds me of a plane engine  He's definitely a mech.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I think he would look scarier minus the tail and wings personally. 

He's still awesome though.

Gamefreak, you've catered to my prayers! I prayed for more badass pokemon... and you show me this! Now I have even MORE hope for derpdaderp <3


----------



## Punpun (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom. 

This game will be mine. :33


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I'll be porting over all of my shinies <3

Legit Shiny Zangoose, Legit Shiny Ralts, Legit Shiny Trapinch... <3


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Based on the term black and white, i wold assume that reshiram is part psycic(esper/light/white) and zekrom is part dark. (black)
And then the other type for both of them wuld be either flying or dragon.
Unless zekrom comes to be part steel or rock.

I like the new sig cealus! x3



Echo% said:


> Higher resolution pic!



Gimme a high res reshiram


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I found that one on IGN, but I could look for you :/


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

First gen 5 Legendary signature


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Higher resolution pic!



went to IGn and found it


----------



## valerian (May 28, 2010)

Nice  

Guess I know what game to get now


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Black is going to outsell white by the millions.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 28, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> went to IGn and found it



New siggy aring I?

EDIT: The black legendary is just as epic. Damn, can't decide.


----------



## Punpun (May 28, 2010)

Yay, white version with Zekrom. :33


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Black is going to outsell white by the millions.



Black has reshiram and white has zakrom
Its like contradictory.

I sent both of the high res pcs to a set shop and i shall then become the first person in the forum with a GOOD gen 5 legendary sig


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

I noticed something, the tails of the legendaries, they both have a sort of cone shape yes?
except...
Reshirams is like this
>(
And zakroms is like this
<(
see?


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I sent both of the high res pcs to a set shop and i shall then become the first person in the forum with a GOOD gen 5 legendary sig



A real man cracks and uses photoshop himself


----------



## Punpun (May 28, 2010)

White will outsell black by million.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> A real man cracks and uses photoshop himself



Well, i have no money, and i dont pirate.
Im actually really good with photoshop, i take a class, i just dont ahve the program at home, and not enough free time in class.


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Well, i have no money, and i dont pirate.
> Im actually really good with photoshop, i take a class, i just dont ahve the program at home, and not enough free time in class.



Just don't let it be cooler than mine. If it is, wait 4+ days to post it.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Take a freakin note from Rotom.



Rotom is electric though, different story. Thats like an elemental ghost. Completely differnet imo.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Wait so... the version mascots are opposites?


----------



## Punpun (May 28, 2010)

It seems so. At least from the pic who was post on page 98/99.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Nice! I was going to buy White to begin with, but now that blackwarcharizardmon is the mascot, all the way!


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

That wouldnt make any sense 


But what does in Pokemon?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

> but what does in pokemon?



xD I don't even?


----------



## Kno7 (May 28, 2010)

Both of them look epic.

I'm actually pleasantly surprised.
Can't decide which one to pick yet


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Both of them look epic.
> 
> I'm actually pleasantly surprised.
> Can't decide which one to pick yet



I'm actually going with Zekron, I like it's design better than the other one. Meaning I'll be going with Pokemon White


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm actually going with Zekron, I like it's design better than the other one. Meaning I'll be going with Pokemon White



AWW YEAH BROTHA *high five*


----------



## Kno7 (May 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm actually going with Zekron, I like it's design better than the other one. Meaning I'll be going with Pokemon White



Yeah I'm leaning towards white aswell, but I wanna see what different pokemon are in White before I make an official choice.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

I really want white, but only if it has the white legendary. But then again i might change my mind when more variations in the games come up.


To me the black one looks Dark/Dragon and It would be kickass if they make a new Type and make the white one Light/Dragon.

But it also could be Rock/Dragon and Psychic/Dragon?


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Yeah I'm leaning towards white aswell, but I wanna see what different pokemon are in White before I make an official choice.



Well, if they're mostly new pokemon, you'd have a hard time there.

I'm usually the one to play through one of the games fast in wait for the 3rd.

But I was always playing on an emulator, since HG and SS that's impossible So I'll probably have to buy a DS now xD


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

There will not be a new type, I 99% guarantee it. 

However, if they do make a new type, I'm willing to bet it will have the same attributes as Dark.


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

mecha type


Actually, no


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

I doubt they're going to give us more types, they've got enough as it is. they really only introduced two new ones in Gen II to help balance out the Ghost and Psychic types....


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Yeah so, according so serebii the legendaries and their games are opposite :sad


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Told you! They're Yin/Yang. Pokemon White has a Black legend and vice versa

They're gonna be Psychic/Ghost and Dark with a shared secondary type, probably Flying. And the third game will have something to balance it ut or something like that.


----------



## valerian (May 28, 2010)

Well thats stupid as hell.


----------



## crevo (May 28, 2010)

Legendaries look awesome! At least we know now that the English version isn't going to change the names of the games to avoid "racial" problems lol


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Nois said:


> *Told you! They're Yin/Yang. Pokemon White has a Black legend and vice versa*
> 
> They're gonna be Psychic/Ghost and Dark with a shared secondary type, probably Flying. And the third game will have something to balance it ut or something like that.



if this is the case then they'll probably be representing the aspects of Life and Death or Light and Darkness...or something to that effect. Maybe Creation and Destruction


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Well thats stupid as hell.



Uhh, how in any way?


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> if this is the case then they'll probably be representing the aspects of Life and Death or Light and Darkness...or something to that effect. Maybe Creation and Destruction


Well as I've posted earlier, I think that Gen 4 was Time/Space/Creation[since Arceus is technically god], and Gen 5 something around Light/Darkness and then either Ballance or Chaos or Oblivion/Nirvana[spitballin' with the last one].


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Well if its light and darkness, what will be the 3rd legendary?  Earth? Rock type maybe?


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well if its light and darkness, what will be the 3rd legendary?  Earth? Rock type maybe?



If they would be Psychic and Dark, then the third would be Normal, and a troll of all time at that


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

x10


A normal type legendary would cause so much raging :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Light, Darkness... Firmament? Stability? 

No idea. But I don't think the third version will be gray... 

Also, as for type, I'm willing to bet it will be a Psychic/Dark type.


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> x10
> 
> 
> A normal type legendary would cause so much raging :ho



I know right?

It's like if they'd make a legend out of Snorlax ancestor...


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> x10
> 
> 
> A normal type legendary would cause so much raging :ho



wasn't Regigigas and Arceus normal types?


----------



## Brickhunt (May 28, 2010)

They didn't add any new type since G/S/C, i doubt they'll add a new type now unless they want to restructure the whole type system, which I honestly don't see flaws (well...there's that BS of dark type being immune to Psychic, it should at lest do minimum damage, there's any logic on them being immune to psychic moves)

PS: Fighting Legendary is the only answer your fuckers


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 28, 2010)

Yeah Gen 5 is not panning out so well is it?

- Bad 3D graphics
- meh starters
- Digimon-like legends

Hope we see something that will make this worth getting ...


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

I've seen the legendary Pokemon, and I must say..

I fucking love the white one. The black one..meh...I'm making a new sig pic instead of my current one..this one's gonna have...Reshiram, I believe his name was.


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> wasn't Regigigas and Arceus normal types?



Well yeah, but they were not really version mascots.

 how about a Psychic/Flying, Dark/Flying and Dark/Psychic, as the balance between them. That is if it'd be as I predict a yin/yang scheme.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> wasn't Regigigas and Arceus normal types?



Well i didnt even like Regigigas and Arceus is fucking special.



Brickhunt said:


> They didn't add any new type since G/S/C, i doubt they'll add a new type now unless they want to restructure the whole type system, which I honestly don't see flaws (well...there's that BS of dark type being immune to Psychic, it should at lest do minimum damage, there's any logic on them being immune to psychic moves)
> 
> PS: Fighting Legendary is the only answer your fuckers



I agree, shit cant be immune :c

No. Fightning just doesnt work imo.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Well thats stupid as hell.





TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Yeah Gen 5 is not panning out so well is it?
> 
> - Bad 3D graphics
> - meh starters
> ...



All the people who played Diamond and Pearl and liked those legendaries and don't like these ones are idiots, as Palkia and Dialga look a LOT more like Digimon than these ones. And at the very, very least, these legendaries don't look retarded like last gens.

Also, I personally think the starters and graphics are really good and smooth.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Nois said:


> Well yeah, but they were not really version mascots.
> 
> how about a Psychic/Flying, Dark/Flying and Dark/Psychic, as the balance between them. That is if it'd be as I predict a yin/yang scheme.



Dark/Psychic. This shit. I dont even. Its immune to itself? Yet supper effective against itself. 


+ 3rd version will be Rainbow?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

If it's immune to itself and it's super effective to itself that means both dark and psychic do regular damage. :derp


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Dark/Psychic. This shit. I dont even. Its immune to itself? Yet supper effective against itself.
> 
> 
> + 3rd version will be *Rainbow*?



The new type will be YMCA and the legend will be a pony with Pokemon logo on it's butt

Anyway, Dark/Psychic would be a fucking hax. And the stats and moveset:ho


----------



## Brickhunt (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well i didnt even like Regigigas and Arceus is fucking special.
> 
> I agree, shit cant be immune :c
> 
> No. Fightning just doesnt work imo.


The Dark type get his own Legendaries, but the fighting type, Dark's nemesis doesn't get any!? 

Seriously, Fighting is perfect for a legendary trio (Dark/Psychic/Fighting)


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Yeah but it would be Super effective against one and not very against the other. You need a middle Especially with this ying-yang shit on the go.


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> The Dark type get his own Legendaries, but the *fighting type, Dark's nemesis* doesn't get any!?
> 
> Seriously, Fighting is perfect for a legendary trio (Dark/Psychic/Fighting)


I always thought Light would be Dark's nemesis...?


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> The Dark type get his own Legendaries, but the fighting type, Dark's nemesis doesn't get any!?
> 
> Seriously, Fighting is perfect for a legendary trio (Dark/Psychic/Fighting)



This is also nice. But a Fighting/Flying pokemon would look like this



But then again, a Fighting and Bug legends ideas make me think of Godzilla.

Not taht the recent legends don't look like megazords



Laex said:


> Yeah but it would be Super effective against one and not very against the other. You need a middle Especially with this ying-yang shit on the go.



Exactly. the idea behind the third legend in yin/yang setting would be to bring balance between the two, so tneither of them gains advantage in the world. Or actually, a human[protagonist] could serve as a key to awakening the third one, as humans have both light and darkness within them.


Totalus said:


> I always thought Light would be Dark's nemesis...?



He meant Pokemon system. Then again, if they were to introduce another type, light would be the one I guess...


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

i can't even count the number of hours i've spent on pokemon games over the years.  i can't wait for this one.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Dark/Steel and Psychic/Flying, and then Dark/Psychic.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 28, 2010)

I think it's too soon to jump in the Ying-Yang/Light-Darkness theme, I mean, it's a very over used theme and the Psychic and Dark types aren't opposites (despise Dark type be superior to psychic for the wrong reasons)

If I would suggest a theme, it would be Lawful vs Chaotic.
Lawful is usually represented by the white color and Chaotic is usually by black, if there's a middle it can be Neutral which is usually represented by the Grey color.

PS: The Fighting type isthe  Dark nemesis because Dark doesn't mean "forces of evil and darkness", it mean dirty playing, while the Fighting type fights honorably. That's why Dark and "Fighting" are nemesis: Dark is tricky and dirty playing while "Fighting" is honorable. Light or Psychic aren't the opposite of "dirty playing"


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Dark/Steel and Psychic/Flying, and then Dark/Psychic.



Fuck yeah, and they even look like it. The white one is more of a bird in dsign, and etheral as psychic, the other one is sturdy and dark like steel and dark.

Both have features of airplanes. which works with their second type if we go with Psychic/Flying and Dark/Steel. Dark/Psychic would be a fucking boss

And LAwful/Chaotic is a part of yin/yang concept. That's why I initially mentioned Positive/NEgative rather than good/evil or dark/light.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2010)

Check this out from Kotaku


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Yeah Gen 5 is not panning out so well is it?
> 
> - Bad 3D graphics
> - meh starters
> ...



Oh thank you person for sharing my opinion.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Gen V > Gen IV in every possible way. Ever.


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Gen V > Gen IV in every possible way. Ever.



This, yo...


----------



## scerpers (May 28, 2010)

Of all the screen shots I've seen I believe that any previous generation > the fifth.


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Gen V > Gen IV in every possible way. Ever.



 that is all.



Scorp A Derp said:


> What's it called when you give a statement without any evidence at all?



Religion

/offensive joke

Though I believe Pokemon is close to becoming one. I mean, they have a god there already, and a prophet with a pikachu on his back


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> What's it called when you give a statement without any evidence at all?
> 
> Of all the screen shots I've seen I believe that any previous generation > the fifth.



An opinion 

+ No one can say shit about which is better until It's actualyl released.


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> An opinion
> 
> + No one can say shit about which is better until It's actualyl released.



True, but the teasing and the freshness that the perspective of so many changes brigs, makes me lean to agreeing that it's gonna be legendary


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2010)

God dammit. They almost got Reshiram completely right until they gave it that stupid penis. Why is that there? Why? 

I just don't fucking understand.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I don't see how it is even closely related to a penis..


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 28, 2010)

Why do people keep bringing up Digimon? There have been Pokemon that look like Digimon and vise versa since gen 1, which is to be expected since they are both series with monsters based on animals and Japanese folklore, so whats the big deal now?


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Well, it did disturb me for a while too


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I don't see how it is even closely related to a penis..



I really hope you're joking.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Yeah has anyone seen the oddballs from previous generations? Porygon anyone?

Porygon?
Tangela?
Ditto?
Unknown?
Swinub?
Remoraid?
Mr. Mime?
Jynx?
Castform?
Luvdisc?
Every legendary from last gen?

There will always be pokemon we look at and think "ugly as fuck!" or "looks like a digimon".

EDIT:


It doesn't look like a dick, dude.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Yeah has anyone seen the oddballs from previous generations? Porygon anyone?
> 
> Porygon?
> Tangela?
> ...



There is nothing wrong with those Pokemon though. D: Most of them are awesome. Even Faildisc.


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

castform is awesome,  floating balls ftw!


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like a dick, dude.



It's position doesn't help, aside from the fact that it looks completely useless and worthless being there. It already looks very much out of place to begin with. 

And I never said it was a penis. It's long and pointy and in a not-so-smart position.

It looks like my dog standing on his hind legs when he has an erection. It looks stupid as shit.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

The legendaries look awesome.


----------



## valerian (May 28, 2010)

It seems out of place


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

Guys, guys...obviously, the Black Pokemon is a girl...This White one is looking at her, and he has an erection. It's normal.
...


----------



## Brickhunt (May 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It seems out of place


It's like Game freak is asking for rule 34


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2010)

Totalus said:


> Guys, guys...obviously, the Black Pokemon is a girl...This White one is looking at her, and he has an erection. It's normal.
> ...



Brilliant.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 28, 2010)

The new Legendaries look great. Def. getting the Zekrom version. That thing looks like a fucking mech. Mechrom  

The tail and color probably means it'll be Steel/Dark.

Definitely way, way better designs than Dialga/Palkia. Reshiram's sort of "ehh" to me though. That one looks like an Ostrich with wings, and with a dog's face. Still a lot better than Palkia's penis head though. Whatever the third one is, I hope it's this good too, because it'll be pretty damn hard to be better than Giratina's (origine) design imho.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom look epic.


----------



## Nois (May 28, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> The new Legendaries look great. Def. getting the Zekrom version. That thing looks like a fucking mech. Mechrom
> 
> The tail and color probably means it'll be Steel/Dark.
> 
> Definitely way, way better designs than Dialga/Palkia. Reshiram's sort of "ehh" to me though. That one looks like an Ostrich with wings, and with a dog's face. Still a lot better than Palkia's penis head though. Whatever the third one is, I hope it's this good too, because it'll be pretty damn hard to be *better than Giratina's (origine) design* imho.


I don't even.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 28, 2010)

Those are some pretty unique looking legendary Pokemon. Naturally, I like Zekrom more but that doesn't decide anything right now. Something is up with both of their 'tails' I'm wondering how it connects them. 

The hair pointing out from between Reshiram's legs is suggestive, and stupid to be honest. I checked, and it already got the rule34 treatment. I'm not really liking Reshiram much at all but I do like Zekrom so I'm happy. It reminds me 

Still skeptic about the new camera and way of walking. That's gonna me a while to get used to.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

Holy shit they look fucking epic.

Zerkrom looks the better of the two.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

Zerkrom definitely is the better looking one, but they are both good.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

zerkrom I mean *Zekrom* does look cool. 

Also, Death Kun:



			
				Death-Kun said:
			
		

> I never said it was a penis.





			
				Death-Kun said:
			
		

> God dammit. They almost got Reshiram completely right until they gave it that stupid penis.


----------



## valerian (May 28, 2010)

Read his posts again.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

^ Jason is never wrong 

except when i say so


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

*Zekrom* looks like he has a stick up his ass.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> I really want white, but only if it has the white legendary. But then again i might change my mind when more variations in the games come up.
> 
> 
> To me the black one looks Dark/Dragon and It would be kickass if they make a new Type and make the white one Light/Dragon.
> ...



I dont thikn that will happen cause in japan, psycic isnt psycic, its kind of like light.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Will zorark be a legendary or will it be more of a lucario figure.
If he comes out to be a legendary then i suppose hes the third mascot


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Will zorark be a legendary or will it be more of a lucario figure.
> If he comes out to be a legendary then i suppose hes the third mascot



There's an event where you can catch one at 25, so, I see him being Lucario like.


----------



## Mαri (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram looks pretty badass.

I'm actually impressed with their overall designs.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom has the palkia "front butt"


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Zekrom has the palkia "front butt"


The white one's got an engine on his ass. He's a machine type...Steel?


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I dont thikn that will happen cause in japan, psycic isnt psycic, its kind of like light.



Oh well then. Japanese and their alternate culture


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Totalus said:


> The white one's got an engine on his ass. He's a machine type...Steel?



They both have... different.. tails.


But i seems im the only one that likes the white one better than the black


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Totalus said:


> The white one's got an engine on his ass. He's a machine type...Steel?



I think they both do, which leads me to thinking yet again that the types will be Psychic/Flying for Reshiram, Dark/Steel for Zekrom, and Dark/Psychic for ??? The third Mascot.


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> They both have... different.. tails.
> 
> 
> But i seems im the only one that likes the white one better than the black


I like the white one...
He's in my sig. xDD



Echo% said:


> I think they both do, which leads me to thinking yet again that the types will be Psychic/Flying for Reshiram, Dark/Steel for Zekrom, and Dark/Psychic for ??? The third Mascot.


Maybe there won't be third mascot...


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

> Maybe there won't be third mascot...


*THERE IS ALWAYS A THIRD MASCOT*


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> *THERE IS ALWAYS A THIRD MASCOT*



Nuh uh...!!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

I know this is not the fanart section but holy shit these cam out today and...


----------



## OniTasku (May 28, 2010)

Hopefully Black/White will continue the trend when pre-ordering the games - because I totally want a collectible figure of Zekrom and Reshiram (like they've had with Platinum and Giratina and then HG/SS with Ho-oh and Lugia).


----------



## Totalus (May 28, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Hopefully Black/White will continue the trend when pre-ordering the games - because I totally want a collectible figure of Zekrom and Reshiram (like they've had with Platinum and Giratina and then HG/SS with Ho-oh and Lugia).



That'd be awesome!!

And nice fan art up there.


----------



## Kek (May 28, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So Giratina is what? Related to the theory of dark matter?



Giratina is Anti-Matter/Entropy/Chaos. Basically the force that opposes Palkia and Dialga (i.e. existence).

I'm defs loving Zekron, not so much Reshiram. I'm thinking they might go from Time/Space to Matter/Energy. The two things that the universe is made of, that we know of.


----------



## Gentleman (May 28, 2010)

Wow I really like these two legendaries. Definitely more so than the last 2 generations, possibly even more than Gold/Silver. Their tails/"engines" are interesting parts of their design. I'll be looking forward to seeing what typing they put on the white one.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom looks machine like in a way.


----------



## Kek (May 28, 2010)

The more I look at Zekrom, the more I'm loving it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom's tail reminds of a TTGL drill


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

I bet they're both pure Normal & Dark types respectively.


----------



## Kek (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom = TTGL ?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 28, 2010)

I am going to hack Zekrom and give it DRILL PECK 

Also Caelus wishes Zekrom was Dark/Steel... My Lucario would Aura Sphere that shit 

The Wave is in me!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Zekrom = TTGL ?



Zekrom looks cooler than anything in TTGL


----------



## Kek (May 28, 2010)

I'm thinking Dark/Dragon and Normal/Dragon. Or just Dark and Normal.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 29, 2010)

As of 2 minutes ago, Zekrom and Reshiram's number 10 in Google's top searches.


----------



## Zhariel (May 29, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I am going to hack Zekrom and give it DRILL PECK
> 
> Also Caelus wishes Zekrom was Dark/Steel... My Lucario would Aura Sphere that shit
> 
> The Wave is in me!



Worth it. If I get my wish he is Dark/Steel with levitate. Allllll those resist/immunities will be great.


----------



## scerpers (May 29, 2010)

Kek said:


> Zekrom = TTGL ?



Holy shit! I was thinking this exact same thing when someone said that his tail looked like a drill.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

if they make reshiram normal i expect some fucking amaing new attack(s)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Zekrom looks machine like in a way.



This was my first thought about him as well. because he certainly has that metalic kinda look to him



Scorp A Derp said:


> Holy shit! I was thinking this exact same thing when someone said that his tail looked like a drill.



Go Zekrom! Pierce the Heavens!


----------



## The Red Gil (May 29, 2010)

*That will be all bitches*​


----------



## Kek (May 29, 2010)

Cool Sableye sig Gil. :B


----------



## Usubaa (May 29, 2010)

Maybe he's the first legit pure Flying Type


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

New legendaries 


I hope they'll be the only new legendaries introduced. It'll make them all the more impressive.


----------



## Liquid Sun (May 29, 2010)

This gen's legendaries are way better than last gen's, IMO.


----------



## Zhariel (May 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> New legendaries
> 
> 
> I hope they'll be the only new legendaries introduced. It'll make them all the more impressive.



Highly unlikely. These two will be a duo, or become a trio (Dialga, Palkia, Giratina) when they release an inevitable "Pokemom Gray" type game. Also, you need the 100 base legend (Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Shaymin)

And if they end up being a trio, there will probably be a "big legend" (Mewtwo)


----------



## Mio (May 29, 2010)

Hmm, they're both part Dragon-type. Kinda lame after we had a bunch of them last Gen as legendaries.

Anyway, I hope it's Reshiram Dragon/Normal altough most likely Dragon/Flying and Zekrom Dragon/Dark, both new type combos.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2010)

From Serebii



> Black & White Legends
> 
> Going slightly under the radar, the Daisuki Club site has confirmed that the two new Pokémon; Reshiram & Zekrom, revealed yesterday, are part Dragon-type. It is unknown if they are pure Dragon or if they have a secondary type. In addition to this, the Daisuki Club also confirmed that the two game versions are going to have further differences outside of the exclusive Pokémon we have come to expect. To what extent, we don't yet know. Click the picture to go to our New Pokémon Page


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

Dark/Dragon type


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2010)

As I've learned, in Japanese wersion Psychic is Light, so if they go with this theme, both are Dark and Psychic, plus probably Flying as those jet engines/bug tails won't be there for nothing.

Reshiram looks somewhere around Airbus-like plane, while Zekrom like a Blackbird


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Highly unlikely. These two will be a duo, or become a trio (Dialga, Palkia, Giratina) when they release an inevitable "Pokemom Gray" type game. Also, you need the 100 base legend (Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Shaymin)
> 
> And if they end up being a trio, there will probably be a "big legend" (Mewtwo)



As long as Nintendo doesn't create 10 more new legendaries I'm fine with that.


----------



## Mio (May 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> As I've learned, in Japanese wersion Psychic is Light, so if they go with this theme, both are Dark and Psychic, plus probably Flying as those jet engines/bug tails won't be there for nothing.
> 
> Reshiram looks somewhere around Airbus-like plane, while Zekrom like a Blackbird


Psychic-type in Japanese is *エスパータイプ* _Esper type_, not Light-type.

Also it would be lame for it to be Psychic/Dragon, we already have Lati@s.

I hope it would be Normal/Dragon but by looks it's more Dragon/Flying though.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2010)

Ice/Dragon? :33


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

I was thinking Ice as well


----------



## Munak (May 29, 2010)

Meh, I'm really tired of Dragon legendaries. When are we going to get a Bug legendary?


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2010)

Probably, if they are Dragon type, we're gonna have an extension of the Deity theme here.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Meh, I'm really tired of Dragon legendaries. When are we going to get a Bug legendary?



The mew-type legend will probably be bug. Hopefully.


----------



## Sunrider (May 29, 2010)

If the dynamic between Cresselia and Darkrai has any meaning, Psychic is set up as Dark's "opposite number," though that dynamic is completely one-sided.

However, given the lack of balance in that manner of rivalry, and that few types in Pokemon are merely diametically opposed, it's possible we'll see any Dark/Psychic dynamic rounded out with Fighting, since Fighting would more or less complete that circle of strengths/weaknesses.


Could this mean the debut of a Fighting type legendary?


----------



## Munak (May 29, 2010)

A fighting type Panda legendary kung fu master comes to mind.


----------



## Sunrider (May 29, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> A fighting type Panda legendary kung fu master comes to mind.


To hell with an adaptation of a panda, simply steal Ranma 1/2's Panda-Genma... instant WIN.


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> A fighting type Panda legendary kung fu master comes to mind.





Sunrider said:


> To hell with an adaptation of a panda, simply steal Ranma 1/2's Panda-Genma... instant WIN.



Seriously, I don't even.



A panda legendary with a Fighting/Ground or Fighting/Ghost


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 29, 2010)

The white legendary looks badass.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

I'm so pumped for the new plot changes! I knew it would have more of a plot element <3


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2010)

these pokemons are not looking like pokemons anymore >< where the hell has ken sugimori gone???


----------



## taiga (May 29, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> these pokemons are not looking like pokemons anymore >< where the hell has ken sugimori gone???



this is what pokemon should look like.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2010)

since 3rd gen, they started looking more like digimons. so no.


----------



## taiga (May 29, 2010)

they're MONSTERS.

we need more pokemon like darkrai, gyarados, charizard, garchomp, luxray, etc.

or do you want more useless pokemon like illumise and volbeat?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> since 3rd gen, they started looking more like digimons. so no.



(Digimon is already plural )

I don't think they look more like Digimon... I think their target audience this time around is a little higher than when they first began though. Also, I think the designs look great, but there will always be people who disagree. With everything.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2010)

> these pokemons are not looking like pokemons anymore >< where the hell has ken sugimori gone???



What are Pokemon meant to look like exactly?


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2010)

So there are more differences than just what Pok?mon are available? Ooooooh...


----------



## taiga (May 29, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> What are Pokemon meant to look like exactly?



yeah, seriously. haha.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2010)

I just love the 5th gen legendaries


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Pokemon should all look like this



Including legendaries and pokemon with stats < 600.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 29, 2010)

To be fair, I've just accepted their designs, it's already done and nothing will change, but honestly, my reference for a "Pokémon" design is the 1st generation, which in my opinion their designs are very Cartoony, the main reason why I think this it's because Sugimori's earlier artworks are kind stylized and didn't attempt to be realistic.

If you ask me, the first two generations Pokémon, Pokémons were more cartoony while in the new generations they're being draw more naturalistic, mostly because Sugimori's style changed (just look at the humans, Red from Red/Blue is significantly more stylized than Red from Fire Red/Leaf Green who looks linke a bland kid, of course this caried in the Pokémons too)

About the legendaries design, my reference is that in the first generations, they were just rare/but powerful Pkmn while the next ones are over top deities, you can just tell by the design of these legendaries that they aren't simply rare pokémons.


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2010)

Zekrom looks fucking epic. /late.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Woah, new footage!

Well, not really new, but the Audio is actually there, and it's all of the gameplay footage thus far in a small compilation.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxH8eyCS2lQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2010)

That looks awesome.


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

So it looks like Mijumaru is going to be the quick one out of the starters.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So it looks like Mijumaru is going to be the quick one out of the starters.



Why do you say that? 

I personally think That Grass starter will be the fastest, Fire will be the strongest and Mijumaru will be Special Attack.


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

Because it's the lighest and has the lowest HP out of the three.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Because it's the lighest and has the lowest HP out of the three.



Mijumaru has more HP than Smugleaf, dude.


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

So he has, but still, Mijumaru is a lot lighter than the other two.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Gil said:


> *That will be all bitches*​



This shit 



Sunrider said:


> To hell with an adaptation of a panda, simply steal Ranma 1/2's Panda-Genma... instant WIN.



This amount of profit is too great


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So he has, but still, Mijumaru is a lot lighter than the other two.



That's true. 

Keeps making me hope for a Wolverice


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Hopefully Black/White will continue the trend when pre-ordering the games - because I totally want a collectible figure of Zekrom and Reshiram (like they've had with Platinum and Giratina and then HG/SS with Ho-oh and Lugia).



This x 1000


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

IMO, Pignition will be slow and bulky, Smugleaf will be fast but weak defenses and DerpDerp will be well rounded.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> This x 1000



Reshiram figure do want.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Derpdaderp! My love! I hope he becomes a water type mix of Zangoose, Blastoise and Feraligatr.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Im thinking more Feraligater mixed with Abomasnow and throw in Shellder for the clamminess


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

How About Cloyster, Feraligatr and Froslass?


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

I really hope it's last form is a Wolverine


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

I think Derp will end up being 4-legged


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> I think Derp will end up being 4-legged



No way, 100% he wont be.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

I do want some 4 legged dragon of smugleaf though :c


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> What are Pokemon meant to look like exactly?



im no exaggerating or anything, but if you look at the first two gen, they were based off real animals. the designs were almost natural looking. nothing cartoony at all which gives it that real pokemon feel.

from the 3rd gen, it was not sugimori who desgined them, he simply drew them in his style. but most of the monsters now looks like humanoid or robotic animals. they even made a pokemon out of a lawn mower.

but yeah, I liked the first two gen's designs, because they were based off old japanese legends and such and had a really simple designs [most of them have two or 3 colors max], but now, all these new ones look like digimon with their futuristic gears and crazy colors.

just my two cents.


----------



## Raikage (May 29, 2010)

Still pissed about what they did to the fire starter. Fire starters are traditionally badass, and so they go with a pig?

I'm picking the grass starter for sure. And its pose reminds me of the rival blue from gen 1 since it looks like such a cocky ass.


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> I do want some 4 legged dragon of smugleaf though :c



He'll go the Gyarados/Rayquaza route

Piglit/Pignite/Pignition will just grow bigger, and more badass.

Wotter will be 4 legged Typhlosion/Feraligatr mashup.


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2010)

Raikage said:


> Still pissed about what they did to the fire starter. Fire starters are traditionally badass, and so they go with a pig?
> 
> I'm picking the grass starter for sure. And its pose reminds me of the rival blue from gen 1 since it looks like such a cocky ass.



Well, what's wrong with a pig? He could evolve into a  for all we know, which would be pretty epic.

I do agree, though. Smugleaf is the best.


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2010)

I'm telling you all, Piglit will be boss level in his final evo Tho if Gamefreak messes up Smugleaf's level of badass I'm sending them antrax...


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> New legendaries
> 
> 
> I hope they'll be the only new legendaries introduced. It'll make them all the more impressive.



This is pokemon were talking about, how can they make 24 movies out of one generation if there is only two legendaries


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2010)

Alright, ill put my advanced skills of hira/katakana reading to the test!

... Smugleaf can use Leaf Storm

The next one with Pignition says its using...
Flamethrower

And Wotter in the next one used....
Water Pulse


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> im no exaggerating or anything, but if you look at the first two gen, they were based off real animals. the designs were almost natural looking. nothing cartoony at all which gives it that real pokemon feel.



No they weren't.

3rd and 4th gen have pokemon based on animals.

Pokemon is "cartoony".


----------



## taiga (May 29, 2010)

dynamic dragon - there are many cartoony looking pokemon in the first two. are you messing with us? the ones in hoenn and sinnoh look more realistic.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> He'll go the Gyarados/Rayquaza route
> 
> Piglit/Pignite/Pignition will just grow bigger, and more badass.
> 
> Wotter will be 4 legged Typhlosion/Feraligatr mashup.



I quite agree, but add in some some more grass characteristics like Sceptile 

Im thinking it will be grumpig/Camerupt.

More Feraligatr and maybe cacturne   That traingle hat will be a shell 



N??ps said:


> Alright, ill put my advanced skills of hira/katakana reading to the test!
> 
> ... Smugleaf can use Leaf Storm
> 
> ...



I already knew this by the animations


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Pokemon has a mix of equally cartoony, realistic, badass and cutesy pokemon distributed throughout. However some generations have more of some than the others, for instance, Gen 2 had more badass than Gen 1, and Gen 4 had more cute than Gen 2.

Also:


> Fire starters are traditionally badass, and so they go with a pig?


You said it yourself. They're ALWAYS badass.(Except Torchic) Which is why they're letting Grass(maybe water?) take the light this time.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Pokemon has a mix of equally cartoony, realistic, badass and cutesy pokemon distributed throughout. However some generations have more of some than the others, for instance, Gen 2 had more badass than Gen 1, and Gen 4 had more cute than Gen 2.
> 
> Also:
> 
> You said it yourself. They're ALWAYS badass.(Except Torchic) Which is why they're letting Grass(maybe water?) take the light this time.



The fucking baby pokemon of 4th gen.  It's like they're trying to target 6 your olds. 5th gen will be more to Older people's needs 

But eventually they evolve into badass shit. Blaziken


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2010)

Hey, you know wat i wanna see, the starters evoline fan arts.
I liked those.
._.

Actually, you know what, i think ill look at some deviant art od the starters ._.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> The fucking baby pokemon of 4th gen.  It's like they're trying to target 6 your olds. 5th gen will be more to Older people's needs



Don't fool yourself Pokemon is a game for kids. Alot of older people do enjoy it, myself included, but their _target audience_ has always been children.


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2010)

Riolu>Lucario>Lucaroark

Im not diging the fangs, but lose that, and add the missing chest spike and you have the DEFINITION of "epicbadass"


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Don't fool yourself Pokemon is a game for kids. Alot of older people do enjoy it, myself included, but their _target audience_ has always been children.



I would have to say that there's more teenagers playing pokemon than kids.


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Don't fool yourself Pokemon is a game for kids. Alot of older people do enjoy it, myself included, but their _target audience_ has always been children.



I would rather say that Pokemon as a franchise is made to earn money. As such,  it can be adressed to whoever is needed. The anime is clearly for younger audience, as well as the toys and such. However, collectibles and games are a different case. The games' mechanics are the best example of that. They involve unhealthy level of mathemathic and strategic thinking in order to breed desired Pokemon, so the target client for that would be a teenager or an adult obviously, while the plot part and simply catching pokemon and the _foreground_ of the game is clearly for kids below the age of 15.

It is also most likely, that Gamefreak want to appeal to the tastes of both new fans as well as the older, who have been with the franchise since their childhood. Therefore, the designs have become less cartoony, yet they remain faithfull to contemporary trends that would attract kids. Making the characters older would be pointed at older people, who would feel awkward playing the role of an 11 year old.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2010)

Pokemon is aimed at 8 year old, the whole franchise, but there's nothing wrong with that. Lots of games have complex algorithms and shit going on in the background that can be deciphered by players who spend enough time on it but that doesn't mean those things were intended to appeal to older or more dedicated audiences. 

All the randomized elements are most likely in place to keep things interesting but you can use the system to get perfect pokemon if you want.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Pokemon is aimed at 8 year old, the whole franchise, but there's nothing wrong with that. Lots of games have complex algorithms and shit going on in the background that can be deciphered by players who spend enough time on it but that doesn't mean those things were intended to appeal to older or more dedicated audiences.
> 
> All the randomized elements are most likely in place to keep things interesting but you can use the system to get perfect pokemon if you want.





Laex said:


> I would have to say that there's more teenagers playing pokemon than kids.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Deviant art search turned up ineresting shit. Evo lines of all the starters.







Piggy 

Derp 

Smugleaf  no.


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2010)

Best evo art I've found on Pixiv.net so far.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 29, 2010)

I don't like any of those Laex 

I think Derpderp's will change animal completely in all honesty, one of those Carvanha>Sharpedo evolutions that doesn't really make much sense at all


----------



## The Red Gil (May 29, 2010)

I've already warmed up to the starters, and quite actually intrigued with them all.

Especially Derpde.



Lyra said:


> Best evo art I've found on Pixiv.net so far.



Awesome sauce is awesome.

Pokabu, the tail needs to be changed.. maybe another flaming tail?

Smugleaf, I actually prefer the gif I posted earlier as it's evo.

Derpde's is awesome. An Aqua tail from that thing looks like a pain in the ass.


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2010)

Its
Piglit
Smugleaf
and Wotter

get it right


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2010)

That doesn't even look like Derpderp (the one Laex posted).

The one Lyra posted is superior.


----------



## Zhariel (May 29, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Its
> Piglit
> Smugleaf
> and Wotter
> ...




No, Pignition was an amazing name.


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> No, Pignition was an amazing name.



Of course... thats his third evo name duuuh!

Piglit >> Pignite >> Pignition


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> No, Pignition was an amazing name.



Piglit, Hognition, Boarferno?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Hoglit, Pignition, Tuskonade?


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That doesn't even look like Derpderp (the one Laex posted).
> 
> The one Lyra posted is superior.



I love Smugleaf's evolution in the one I showed - he gains a scarf. A SCARF. SO BADASS.


----------



## Zhariel (May 29, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Of course... thats his third evo name duuuh!
> 
> Piglit >> Pignite >> Pignition





He's flattered :33


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I love Smugleaf's evolution in the one I showed - he gains a scarf. A SCARF. SO BADASS.



The only gripe I have about it is that the snout looks much too short. If it was a bit longer, it would be perfect.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Eh, I don't like it.


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The only gripe I have about it is that the snout looks much too short. If it was a bit longer, it would be perfect.



But THE SCARF. It just reminds me of how awesome Pok?mon would be if there were physical representations of the item the Pok?mon is wearing/holding.


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2010)

Lyra said:


> But THE SCARF. It just reminds me of how awesome Pok?mon would be if there were physical representations of the item the Pok?mon is wearing/holding.



Don't worry, I know. The scarf makes it looks 100000 times more awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 29, 2010)

Figures whenever there is news there's a boom and I end up behind in the conversation. Well the new mascots are here. Best thing for them both is to have an opposite type that is neutral to Dragon's defenses but not types that would have one have an advantage to the other. Meaning Grass/Fire/Water/Electric are out (Steel also keeps them both from using their Dragon weakness against each other.)

Only two types I see are Ground and Flying, giving them both a chance and being easily taken out by Ice. It makes no sense on a color perspective but yeah...


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Maybe we'll get visual representations of equippable items this time around?


----------



## Mαri (May 29, 2010)

Pignition
Smugleaf
Wotter


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The only gripe I have about it is that the snout looks much too short. If it was a bit longer, it would be perfect.



The legs too


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Don't worry, I know. The scarf makes it looks 100000 times more awesome.



Yosh. Smugleaf had better be packin' a scarf. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> Only two types I see are Ground and Flying, giving them both a chance and being easily taken out by Ice. It makes no sense on a color perspective but yeah...



I'm tilting more towards Ice and Steel than any other types but in all honesty I've given up trying to work out their types. It's not like their appearance has to actually reflect their types, as neither Dialga nor Palkia looked like Dragons and Palkia didn't look like a Water-type either.



Echo% said:


> Maybe we'll get visual representations of equippable items this time around?



We had better.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> But THE SCARF. It just reminds me of how awesome Pok?mon would be if there were physical representations of the item the Pok?mon is wearing/holding.



If it's not a Chansey or a Kangaskhan how would it juggle a lucky egg while battling?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

This looks pretty cool.


----------



## Usubaa (May 30, 2010)

It just needs tusks and it's gold


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 30, 2010)

who agrees with me that they need new types and a new story?:

STORY: go get your pokemon, find some team whatever, fight, seven gym leaders, fight game mascot legendary, eighth gym leader, elite four, you win the game, national dex, get every single pokemon, win and beat the game, new game similar like that comes out like emerald or platinum 

THE END

NEW GAME COMES IN A COUPLE OF YEARS


BLAH BLAH BLAH​


----------



## Rhythmic (May 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> This looks pretty cool.



Best one by far. I love it. :33


----------



## KidTony (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Hoglit, Pignition, Tuskonade?



Pigburn, Hogferno, Atomictusk??


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 30, 2010)

yup I decided to buy the black version

massive badass legendary is badass


----------



## Brickhunt (May 30, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who agrees with me that they need new types and a new story?:
> 
> STORY: go get your pokemon, find some team whatever, fight, seven gym leaders, fight game mascot legendary, eighth gym leader, elite four, you win the game, national dex, get every single pokemon, win and beat the game, new game similar like that comes out like emerald or platinum
> 
> ...


I don't think we need any new type, just fix some ilogical things, like Dark being immune to Psychic for no reason.

about the plot, I Agree it needs to change, but as they say "don't change a winning team", the current formula makes tons of money and don't think they're willing to change.


----------



## Gotas (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> I would have to say that there's more teenagers playing pokemon than kids.



That's because Pok?mon fans who were kids when it first appeared are now teenagers


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yup I decided to buy the black version
> 
> massive badass legendary is badass



You know the badass black legendary is in the white game?


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 30, 2010)

Going just on the cover Pokemon I'd pick Black too. Just gotta keep watching and hope they don't put all the cool version exclusives in the version they know will be less popular. Yes, I'm onto you guys and your scheme.


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2010)

Although I like the Piglit > Pignite > Pignition line, I was thinnking of other options, that would fit a bi elemental pokemon.

Pignite > Warhog > Flamboarge 

Wonder why noone came up with anything for Smugleaf yet.


----------



## Denizen (May 30, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> I don't think we need any new type, just fix some ilogical things, like Dark being immune to Psychic for no reason



Half the reason Dark type was created was to solve the gigantic power imbalance in Generation 1, where Psychic was weak to bug and ghost - but there were no powerful bug or ghost moves and the three ghosts were weak to psychic anyway.

Until Generation 2, Psychic was hands down the most powerful type to have (Though at first this was probably intentional, as Mewtwo and Mew were meant to be uber powerful)


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

I just realized something. Isshu is supposed to be much more technologically advanced than the other regions. It even mentions airplanes and it's already confirmed that there's cars. So maybe... Reshiram and Zekrom can be part of that whole technological scheme? I mean, it looks like they have jet turbines for tails. Just a thought.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 30, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Half the reason Dark type was created was to solve the gigantic power imbalance in Generation 1, where Psychic was weak to bug and ghost - but there were no powerful bug or ghost moves and the three ghosts were weak to psychic anyway.
> 
> Until Generation 2, Psychic was hands down the most powerful type to have (Though at first this was probably intentional, as Mewtwo and Mew were meant to be uber powerful)


Yeah I know that and I agree that dark should be super effective against Psychic, but I see no reason why Dark Pok?mons (that who Pok?mons who simply fight dirty) should be totally immune to psychic attack, it's not like they have a force field of darkness who protects their minds form psyonic attack, they should at least take a little damage.


----------



## Golbez (May 30, 2010)

Dark-types are too cunning for the Psychics to understand.
I'd definately say Fighting-types are way more straightforward, which explains their Psychic weakness.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> Yeah I know that and I agree that dark should be super effective against Psychic, but I see no reason why Dark Pok?mons (that who Pok?mons who simply fight dirty) should be totally immune to psychic attack, it's not like they have a force field of darkness who protects their minds form psyonic attack, they should at least take a little damage.



Again, it was to hinder the Psychic type even further. A type that's super effective and not even affected by it is the perfect hindrance. 

When Gen 2 came around people were crying as Tyranitar smashed Mewtwo's face in.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> You know the badass black legendary is in the white game?



seriously? :ho

il buy whatever version has the badass legendary.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Then it appears ill be like the only one getting black version :c


----------



## Velocity (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> Then it appears ill be like the only one getting black version :c



I dunno. I prefer Reshiram, so I might get Black instead of the White I was going to get before the Legendaries showed up.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized something. Isshu is supposed to be much more technologically advanced than the other regions. It even mentions airplanes and it's already confirmed that there's cars. So maybe... Reshiram and Zekrom can be part of that whole technological scheme? I mean, it looks like they have jet turbines for tails. Just a thought.



Awesome theory! I really like it. Maybe the legendaries have to do with the pros and cons of machinery?  

Could this mean a possible Muk third evolution?! (Grimer and Muk are from human waste and pollution)


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Could this mean a possible Muk third evolution?! (Grimer and Muk are from human waste and pollution)


I can't help but think it would be a pre-evolution of Grimer.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

No. No. No. NO.

No more shitty ass pre-evolutions. They dont help anything :c


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized something. Isshu is supposed to be much more technologically advanced than the other regions. It even mentions airplanes and it's already confirmed that there's cars. So maybe... Reshiram and Zekrom can be part of that whole technological scheme? I mean, it looks like they have jet turbines for tails. Just a thought.





Laex said:


> No. No. No. NO.
> 
> No more shitty ass pre-evolutions. They dont help anything :c



You crazy? They offer evolved pokemon sometimes off  the wall attacks. A snorlax with Self Destruct? Hello?


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

That is fully not the point. In general baby pokemon just annoy me. I'd rather have a 3rd final evo than a pre-evo


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> That is fully not the point. In general baby pokemon just annoy me. I'd rather have a 3rd final evo than a pre-evo



Soo the point is not that they actually have something useful to contribute, the point is they annoy you? 

Ok.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

But there's really no need for them except for a few cases


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> You know the badass black legendary is in the white game?


Wait, what? 

Fucking Nintendo, what are you doing dammit! Looks like i'd be getting White version then. I wants me a Zekrom.


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized something. Isshu is supposed to be much more technologically advanced than the other regions. It even mentions airplanes and it's already confirmed that there's cars. So maybe... Reshiram and Zekrom can be part of that whole technological scheme? I mean, it looks like they have jet turbines for tails. Just a thought.



This was mentioned in the legendaries theory thread. Their 'tails' seem to be jet turbines.

I think that Reshiram might be designed after a Boeing or an Airbus, generally a passeneger plane, for its 'light' aspect; Zekrom on the other hand might be designed after a military plane, like Blackbird or B-52, for the 'darkness'.

That is if they follow the scheme of Darkness/Light, which I strongly believe in. White game with a black 'dot'[the legend], and vice versa?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

What are they doing? Lol. There's no artistic contrast with black on black, fool! xD

EDIT: Also, I'll have everyone here know that I am a Pisces, and the symbol for Pisces and the Yin Yang symbol are near exact


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> What are they doing? Lol. There's no artistic contrast with black on black, fool! xD
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'll have everyone here know that I am a Pisces, and the symbol for Pisces and the Yin Yang symbol are near exact



You think the Taoists went with the same logic?

And yeah, Pisces is actually the same.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Awesome theory! I really like it. Maybe the legendaries have to do with the pros and cons of machinery?
> 
> Could this mean a possible Muk third evolution?! (Grimer and Muk are from human waste and pollution)



The legendaries could have something to do with that, not to mention that maybe they are artificial somehow, or were made to protect the balance of good technology and bad technology. White as in clean and energy efficient (Reshiram's tail even looks like some white clean emission is coming out of it), while black is environmentally destructive and polluting. And they were made to keep a balance between too much tech or too little tech or something like that. If it becomes too polluted and corrupted, Reshiram arrives to save the day. While if it becomes much too "clean" and people start to revert back to the dark ages, Zekrom comes in to save the day. 

Pokemon is weird. Anything could happen. 

inb4shouldbeintheotherthread


----------



## Kek (May 30, 2010)

Looks like I'll be getting Pokemon White too, Zekrom all the way. 

And I like that deal with Yin/Yang. Maybe the legendaries represent the conflict between Nature and Technology? Reshiram seems to be more natural (with feather/fur) and Zekrom obviously looks mechanical.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized something. Isshu is supposed to be much more technologically advanced than the other regions. It even mentions airplanes and it's already confirmed that there's cars. So maybe... Reshiram and Zekrom can be part of that whole technological scheme? I mean, it looks like they have jet turbines for tails. Just a thought.


Notice that they have RAM and ROM in their names as well.



Laex said:


> You know the badass black legendary is in the white game?


People forced to get the white one in the black one and vice versa...

POKEMON ENDING RACISM IN 2011!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

If Pokemon is going to end racism in 2011, Original colored jynx should be on a brown background for the third game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> If Pokemon is going to end racism in 2011, Original colored jynx should be on a ground background for the third game.


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2010)

> Created from three joined tomoe, the mitsudomoe (三つ巴?) is a popular symbol in Japan. Some view the mitsudomoe as representative of the threefold division (Man, Earth, & Sky) at the heart of the Shinto religion.



Man, Earth , Sky? 

Sky = Reshiram
Earth = Zekrom
Man = 3rd 'legend', the first one man-made, or a man evolving into a Pokemon. Although that's farfetched and unlikely, but Gamefreak was talking about super new changes no?

Anyway, Death-kun's theory is uber In the hi-tech region, with cars and planes, and big aglomerations, it's possible that they will explore such themes.

Also, that would probably mean more: Fire, Poison, Steel, Electric Pokemon?


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Man = Fighting


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

Nois said:


> Man, Earth , Sky?
> 
> Sky = Reshiram
> Earth = Zekrom
> ...



WAIT!
Listen, what happens when there is a pokemon that stands like a human?
Fighting type!
Hitmonchan
Hitmonlee
Blaiziken
Lucario
Just to name a few 
Third legendary of the trio is fighting, i calls it!



Laex said:


> Man = Fighting


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> Man = Fighting



lolno    



Nois said:


> Although that's *farfetched*



I see what you did thar.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

I love Zekrom.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I love Zekrom.



Me too he looks pretty coo- W-W-WAIT A MINUTE.


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> Man = Fighting



Dragon/Flying = sky
Dragon/Steel = earth
Dragon/Fighting = man


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

Rashiram looks like a Light Lugia.

Nothing bad about it, but there is a resemblance.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized something. Isshu is supposed to be much more technologically advanced than the other regions. It even mentions airplanes and it's already confirmed that there's cars. So maybe... Reshiram and Zekrom can be part of that whole technological scheme? I mean, it looks like they have jet turbines for tails. Just a thought.


Kinda depends, really.

If they're from outer space, like Deoxys, it could probably work. But since they're the version mascots, and thus the main deal, I doubt they'd make them any other planet. And if they're man-made machines, then the whole thing about legends and myths wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Fighting legendary will be fighting.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Kinda depends, really.
> 
> If they're from outer space, like Deoxys, it could probably work. But since they're the version mascots, and thus the main deal, I doubt they'd make them any other planet. And if they're man-made machines, then the whole thing about legends and myths wouldn't make much sense.



Not so much that they're totally man-made. Perhaps they are part technology themselves. And in the beginning of the Isshu region these two Pokemon were the ones that gave the people the knowledge to become so much more technologically advanced than the other four regions. But if the people started to stray down either path, either one of them would come back to set things straight. Reshiram would be there to guard technology from becoming too rampant and dangerous, while Zekrom would be there to guard the knowledge of technology and make sure the people wouldn't take their knowledge for granted by reverting back to a less technological society. It would be living in balance. Learning how to live with technology, not living without it or letting it control people's lives.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Jason. Your theories. They're good shit.


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Not so much that they're totally man-made. Perhaps they are part technology themselves. And in the beginning of the Isshu region these two Pokemon were the ones that gave the people the knowledge to become so much more technologically advanced than the other four regions. But if the people started to stray down either path, either one of them would come back to set things straight. Reshiram would be there to guard technology from becoming too rampant and dangerous, while Zekrom would be there to guard the knowledge of technology and make sure the people wouldn't take their knowledge for granted by reverting back to a less technological society. It would be living in balance. Learning how to live with technology, not living without it or letting it control people's lives.



Whoa...that actually makes sense, and it has been said that the Isshu region is fairly technologically advanced and farther away than any other region introduced so far. I'd honestly love for this theory to come true, as that is a issue not yet brought up in any of the games and really could be well-done. Crossing my fingers for this theory.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Alex. 



OniTasku said:


> Whoa...that actually makes sense, and it has been said that the Isshu region is fairly technologically advanced and farther away than any other region introduced so far. I'd honestly love for this theory to come true, as that is a issue not yet brought up in any of the games and really could be well-done. Crossing my fingers for this theory.



I hope something like this happens as well. This is the first Pokemon game where technology is really apparent. That just leaves the question as to why the Isshu region is somehow more technologically advanced than the other four regions. Why? How? It's so far away from anywhere else, which gets rid of the possibility of them having gotten it from another region, and it's not like that technology was just there when they arrived. Something had to have given the people a jump start on how to advance. If Isshu had it without an outside influence why doesn't any other region have it? And you know how legendaries seem to fix most of those problems. 

Need a way to figure out where the land and ocean came from? lol here's Groudon and Kyogre. 

Where did all matter and time originate from? Here have some Dialga and Palkia. What's keeping this universe in balance? Here have some Giratina too.

Etc. 

Then it's just a matter of keeping the balance, as it usually is. More land than sea, or vice versa? Groudon and Kyogre appear, and Rayquaza shows up to break up the fight.

Using space or time to control the world by harnessing either one and thus creating an imbalance? Dialga and Palkia aren't too far behind.

So it's natural that once an imbalance in the flow of technology arises, one of the legendaries is going to be there to clean up the mess and teach a lesson.


----------



## Undead (May 30, 2010)

*Death-Kun*: Trying to make sense of 
Pokemon will make your head explode.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> *Death-Kun*: Trying to make sense of
> Pokemon will make your head explode.



If you aren't knowledgeable enough to comprehend it.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> *Death-Kun*: Trying to make sense of
> Pokemon will make your head explode.



I quite agree. The logic in this shit is so fucked up. Idek.


----------



## Mαri (May 30, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> I don't think we need any new type, just fix some ilogical things, like Dark being immune to Psychic for no reason.
> 
> about the plot, I Agree it needs to change, but as they say "don't change a winning team", the current formula makes tons of money and don't think they're willing to change.



I personally don't mind it. Mostly because Physic seems to be effective against everything. Also, so you can't solo your Alakazam in the Elite Four.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Also, so you can't solo your Alakazam in the Elite Four.



Oh if only.


----------



## Brickhunt (May 30, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I personally don't mind it. Mostly because Physic seems to be effective against everything. Also, so you can't solo your Alakazam in the Elite Four.


There's two reason why I don't like it:
First, it doesn't make sense how a Pokémon that simply fights dirty is immune to mind screw powers and psionic laser beams, while I do understand the competitive purpose of the Dark >> Psychic, they should at least take minimum damage.

The second reason why I don't like it because it fucks the Fight-Psychic-Dark starter trio possibility  I'm sick tired of Water-Fire-Grass starters.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

It will always be Fire/Water/Grass 

The Psychic/Dark/Fighting is for the legendaries


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

We haven't gotten any new Pokemon in 5 years. We need some now.


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> There's two reason why I don't like it:
> First, it doesn't make sense how a Pok?mon that simply fights dirty is immune to mind screw powers and psionic laser beams, while I do understand the competitive purpose of the Dark >> Psychic, they should at least take minimum damage.
> 
> The second reason why I don't like it because it fucks the Fight-Psychic-Dark starter trio possibility  I'm sick tired of Water-Fire-Grass starters.



I would roll on the ground if this was the way the starters go this Gen


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude all of the pokemon world is technologically advanced like Isshu. You have dudes making matter transporters in their living rooms.

Isshu just has a more industrialized/urban look.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Dude all of the pokemon world is technologically advanced like Isshu. You have dudes making matter transporters in their living rooms.
> 
> Isshu just has a more industrialized/urban look.



PC system made by a group of geniuses from each region linking up with each other =/= technologically advanced. 

The most advanced "normal" technology in the game so far is the Magnet Train. And that's one train.

Isshu has cars and supposedly airplanes. It's much more industrialized than the other regions and it's much more commonplace. It's everywhere. While the only common technology that the other four regions share is the PC system. Otherwise there's one of everything that can be called significantly advanced (the cable car, the magnet train, etc.)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> PC system made by a group of geniuses from each region linking up with each other =/= technologically advanced.
> 
> The most advanced "normal" technology in the game so far is the Magnet Train. And that's one train.
> 
> Isshu has cars and supposedly airplanes. It's much more industrialized than the other regions and it's much more commonplace. It's everywhere. While the only common technology that the other four regions share is the PC system. Otherwise there's one of everything that can be called significantly advanced (the cable car, the magnet train, etc.)


Powerplants, cars(you see them in the intro in Hoenn, that truck from RBY,) motorcycles, constant references to airplanes in the pokedex and so on. Just because the games don't use assets to render all this stuff doesn't mean Isshu is actually technologically advanced.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Powerplants, cars(you see them in the intro in Hoenn, that truck from RBY,) motorcycles, constant references to airplanes in the pokedex and so on. Just because the games don't use assets to render all this stuff doesn't mean Isshu is actually technologically advanced.



Pokedex references have no base as evidence as the Pokedex also says Gardevoir can create black holes and Pidgeot can fly at mach 2 despite it's piss poor Speed stat. Referencing an airplane doesn't mean it exists in the game, especially if that reference is from the Pokedex. The moving truck is the only truck ever seen in Gen 3. It's the only moving truck ever seen actually. The truck from RBY is unused. Motorcycles are only seen in the sprites of Biker Gang trainers and are never seen anywhere else. I'll give you the Powerplant though.

There is a difference between having the technology laying around and integrating it into the everyday lives of all the people in a region. Isshu has multiple factories, train tracks running all over, skyscrapers, cars on an actual highway, etc.

Isshu utilizes technology more so than any other region by such a ridiculous margin.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Clearly no one can beat Jason at any argument


----------



## AnimeMistress (May 30, 2010)

I hope if they come out with the white & black versions over in the US. Someone please post it here if you know...


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

AnimeMistress said:


> I hope if they come out with the white & black versions over in the US. Someone please post it here if you know...



They will come out in the U.S. eventually. They're slated for a Spring 2011 Japanese release, so we'll probably get it sometime in Spring 2012. Or maybe even Fall 2011. I'm too lazy to go look up the time differences between the release dates of the other Pokemon games, since those serve as a good indicator as to when we'll get it.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> They will come out in the U.S. eventually. They're slated for a Spring 2011 Japanese release, so we'll probably get it sometime in Spring 2012. Or maybe even Fall 2011. I'm too lazy to go look up the time differences between the release dates of the other Pokemon games, since those serve as a good indicator as to when we'll get it.



You're doing ti wrong.

It's Fall 2010 for Japan and Spring 2011 for us.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> You're doing ti wrong.
> 
> It's Fall 2010 for Japan and Spring 2011 for us.



Bitch I will cut you.



But yeah you're right. It is supposed to come out this year for Japan. I saw the Spring 2011 release date and thought it was too good to be true for us.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Pokedex references have no base as evidence as the Pokedex also says Gardevoir can create black holes and Pidgeot can fly at mach 2 despite it's piss poor Speed stat.


So what you're saying is that because game mechanics contradict something it can't be true.



> Referencing an airplane doesn't mean it exists in the game, especially if that reference is from the Pokedex. The moving truck is the only truck ever seen in Gen 3. It's the only moving truck ever seen actually. The truck from RBY is unused. Motorcycles are only seen in the sprites of Biker Gang trainers and are never seen anywhere else. I'll give you the Powerplant though.


Yet if a moving truck, or vehicle in general, exists that must mean there are more than one of them. They are integrated into everyday life if they're moving people around.

The reason you don't see more vehicles is because rendering them is a waste of time or gamespace.



> There is a difference between having the technology laying around and integrating it into the everyday lives of all the people in a region. Isshu has multiple factories, train tracks running all over, skyscrapers, cars on an actual highway, etc.


The other regions integrate technology too. You have cell phones everywhere, lighthouses, harbors, tvs, video games, computers, radio, weather research, slot machines, etc.



> Isshu utilizes technology more so than any other region by such a ridiculous margin.


No they don't, more is just shown in game. It also happens to be dated technology compared to tech from other regions if you look at the train tracks.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> So what you're saying is that because game mechanics contradict something it can't be true.
> 
> 
> Yet if a moving truck, or vehicle in general, exists that must mean there are more than one of them. They are integrated into everyday life if they're moving people around.
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. 

It's never seen again afterward. I refuse to say that a moving truck seen for 2 minutes in the beginning of R/S/E is basis enough to say that moving trucks are everywhere. Maybe in Hoenn maybe. But then wait, how did that moving truck sail across the ocean to get to Hoenn? A moving truck is a commonplace way of showing that someone new just moved into town. 

So right here you're admitting that they don't use technology as much as Isshu. If it was really important, it would be more prevalent in the game.

Cellphones yes, lighthouses no, harbors aren't sophisticated technology at all, TVs yes, the videogames are in the player's room to indicate that the player is a child. You don't see a videogame anywhere else hooked up to a TV, radio isn't really sophisticated, weather research possibly, slot machines were implemented only as a way to get coins. As soon as NoE bitched, slot machines were taken out. I guess technology digressed, right? Or did the developers instead just put in slot machines because that's the universal gambling "machine"?

ITT: Basing the entire technological capabilities of a region off a few screenshots. 

Let's just wait until we see what Isshu has in store for us, eh? Then if Isshu ends up being a total bust I'll concede to you that the other regions were always as technologically advanced as Isshu is. But until then, I'm done debating about it. Call it me giving up or whatever, I'm just bored.  So yeah sure, I give up for now.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Bitch I will cut you.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah you're right. It is supposed to come out this year for Japan. I saw the Spring 2011 release date and thought it was too good to be true for us.



No you wont 

I know right?  It's amazing how quick it'll be.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> No you wont
> 
> I know right?  It's amazing how quick it'll be.



You're too cute. =w=

I'm glad it wasn't pushed back too much. Even though it's only a year after HG/SS was released.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

:33 


Well i skipped Platinum and SS so I'm in desperate need of something new


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> :33
> 
> 
> Well i skipped Platinum and SS so I'm in desperate need of something new



You skipped them both!? 

That means you haven't played something new in about 4 or 5 years. 

You better not have skipped D/P too.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

It hasnt been that long 

Diamond was like 3 years ago?  Grade 7 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Diamond and Pearl came out in 2006 dude.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

o_o

April 2007 actually 

Bascially summer before grade 7.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

My memory is starting to go. It feels like it's been so long since I picked up the fail that was Pokemon Pearl.

I'm glad Platinum came out. Diamond and Pearl were basically the Platinum beta because they were so godawful.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

it feels like 2 years ago.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Don't worry Legend, Platinum was two years ago.  ... Well not really. It was just Spring 2009. 

I hope Black and White fix a lot of things. Though HG/SS are the best installments in the series so far. It fixed a lot of things that D/P fucked up and Platinum couldn't fix.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

i didnt play platinum


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


But gameplay mechanics =/= story. In almost every video game there are discrepencies like that.



> It's never seen again afterward. I refuse to say that a moving truck seen for 2 minutes in the beginning of R/S/E is basis enough to say that moving trucks are everywhere. Maybe in Hoenn maybe. But then wait, how did that moving truck sail across the ocean to get to Hoenn? A moving truck is a commonplace way of showing that someone new just moved into town.


It is basis enough to say that they are everywhere. 



> So right here you're admitting that they don't use technology as much as Isshu. If it was really important, it would be more prevalent in the game.


No, since I listed a list of things as advanced as skyscrapers and planes that everyone in pokemon uses. 



> Cellphones yes, lighthouses no, harbors aren't sophisticated technology at all, TVs yes, the videogames are in the player's room to indicate that the player is a child. You don't see a videogame anywhere else hooked up to a TV, radio isn't really sophisticated, weather research possibly, slot machines were implemented only as a way to get coins. As soon as NoE bitched, slot machines were taken out. I guess technology digressed, right? Or did the developers instead just put in slot machines because that's the universal gambling "machine"?


Universal gambling machine.

Radio is sophisticated, about as much as trains, iirc you can talk to see  playing gameboys in some games and even then video games are pretty sophisicated anyway, weather research is pretty advanced. Not to mention all the genetic engineering going on. 



> ITT: Basing the entire technological capabilities of a region off a few screenshots.


What else are you supposed to base it on? You said train tracks are everywhere and then you see tracks of trains less sophisticated than those we've seen in previous games. 



> Let's just wait until we see what Isshu has in store for us, eh? Then if Isshu ends up being a total bust I'll concede to you that the other regions were always as technologically advanced as Isshu is. But until then, I'm done debating about it. Call it me giving up or whatever, I'm just bored.  So yeah sure, I give up for now.


OK


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> i didnt play platinum



You better get these next ones then.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Don't worry Legend, Platinum was two years ago.  ... Well not really. It was just Spring 2009.
> 
> I hope Black and White fix a lot of things. Though HG/SS are the best installments in the series so far. It fixed a lot of things that D/P fucked up and Platinum couldn't fix.



Examples? I cant remember any shit about D/P


----------



## Sunrider (May 30, 2010)

I never picked up Platinum, is it really that big a difference?


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Well first of all Alex, the battles were incredibly slow. Surfing was incredibly slow. Everything just felt slow and tedious and clunky. That's just some examples. 



mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to make this really short, Nintendo says Isshu is supposed to be a lot more industrialized. So I'm hoping they deliver on that. I've always wanted a region that had more than the occasional vehicle and the constant PC system.

But I'll admit that my wording was wrong when I said Isshu would be more technologically advanced, as that hasn't been determined yet. More industrialized, yes. More advanced? We'll have to see.



Sunrider said:


> I never picked up Platinum, is it really that big a difference?



Platinum still doesn't fix everything, but it makes it a lot more fluid and more fun to play.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

The slowness. Holy shit. It was so slowwwwwwwwwwww.................... 

B/W is supposed to be the fastest battles yet


----------



## The Red Gil (May 30, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I never picked up Platinum, is it really that big a difference?



Yes, gameplay mechanics slightly tweaked, and the pokemon specials.

IE: Shaymin Sky forme


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> The slowness. Holy shit. It was so slowwwwwwwwwwww....................
> 
> B/W is supposed to be the fastest battles yet



I know, I heard about that. I hope they deliver. The battle system really does need to be faster. I like how the Pokemon actually move too. Though Raikou's back animations are kind of gay (like, literally ). I hope not all animations are like that.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Its better than none


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Sometimes there's things you should just leave alone Alex.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Never. I like to poke and penetrate everything


----------



## Kinzey (May 30, 2010)

A few months ago a little 8 year old b**ch stole my DS light lite 

But literally 5 minutes ago I talked to my mom about it, and (as she believes me when I say said bi-otch stole it) she said I'll be able to get a DSi XL for christmas. 

I (in my infinite stupidity) sold all my DS games, but I had lost my diamond and found it like a week ago, so I still have that.


----------



## Zhariel (May 30, 2010)

If she was 8, why didn't you just take it back?


----------



## Usubaa (May 30, 2010)

Kids can do whatever they want and get away with it. They know that and take advantage of it.


----------



## Kinzey (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> If she was 8, why didn't you just take it back?



I didn't see her take it, so I technically can't say it was her, but she was the only person in the place I left it, and the way she denied it, it's obvious she took it.


----------



## Zhariel (May 30, 2010)

Rule 34 has hit the Gen 5 legends. 




-shudders- You know where to look.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Rule 34 has hit the Gen 5 legends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH. GOD. PLEASE NO.


----------



## Kinzey (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> OH. GOD. PLEASE NO.



I think I know what rule 34 is, though I pray that I'm wrong.

Does the word "furry" fall into this catagory?


----------



## Zhariel (May 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> OH. GOD. PLEASE NO.



Reshiram didn't make it... I'm sorry.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Rule 34 has hit the Gen 5 legends.
> 
> -shudders- You know where to look.



Danbooru, here I come! I better take off my socks, it's gonna be a long night!


----------



## Zhariel (May 30, 2010)

I found it on Gel, don't know how in sync those two stay.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I found it on Gel, don't know how in sync those two stay.



If Gel has it, Dan probably does as well. =w=


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Reshiram didn't make it... I'm sorry.



Awwww. You just killed my boner :sad


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

So... does this mean resi will lose his hair pingas?
Or will they make a whole new white mascot 
Oh reshi why!


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

what

we only said there was no reshiram rule 34  Yet.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

I can't wait for the mystery dungeon games that they come out with for the 5th gen.


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Rule 34 has hit the Gen 5 legends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Go figure it was something drawn by Nezumi. That guy's style is as...odd as always.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 30, 2010)

I find it sad the starter 34 came out before the human 34 . . .


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

Ok then, in tha case, im lost 
Wats rulez 34 :33


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2010)

Oh, it would seem there are two already of Reshiram. A male picture and female picture. Oh boy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 30, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Ok then, in tha case, im lost
> Wats rulez 34 :33



No matter what it is, there's porn of it, basically.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

Orly now? Where did you find these?


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

Ohkay
I thought that, from the way you were talking about it earlier, it meant that if something about a design looked sexual it would get taken down :33


----------



## Velocity (May 30, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Oh, it would seem there are two already of Reshiram. A male picture and female picture. Oh boy.



Such is the internet.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

All this bitchin' 'bout Reshiram. Anyone forgetting THIS mofo?


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2010)

Echo% said:


> All this bitchin' 'bout Reshiram. Anyone forgetting THIS mofo?



What about her


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Ohkay
> I thought that, from the way you were talking about it earlier, it meant that if something about a design looked sexual it would get taken down :33


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Maybe the worlds most retarded looking pokemon?



Not only does it look more like a digimon than the new legendaries.. it looks like a giant penis. It looks like it's wearing high heels. It's got the most retarded design for arms and a neck I've ever seen on any pokemon, and how they associate it's design with water types is beyond me.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

Hey, I didn't see one of my favorite rules on that list :

Rule >34: If there isn't porn of it, wait 5 minutes. Some fat chick is definitely working on it.


----------



## Munak (May 31, 2010)

On one hand, that particular rule gave me hours and hours of fun.

On the other, I have to sit and sift through every Pokemon doujin just to get those that I want.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2010)

> In The Games Department
> 
> Black & White - Zekrom's Type? - Rumour
> 
> The host of Pokémon Sunday, Nakagawa Shoko, blogged today about the character she is voicing in the thirteenth movie. With this, she mentioned about her love for Electric types and stated that due to this, she wants to get Zekrom. This statement was quickly removed from her blog but people managed to catch it in time. If this holds true then it will mean that Zekrom is of a Dragon and Electric type, a new and unique type combination. Remember though, this is NOT confirmed, albeit coming from a very likely source plus she could have removed it due to her being mistaken about Zekrom's type. We'll bring more as and when it comes Click the picture to go to our New Pokémon Page



**


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

Electric type, eh? I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Denizen (May 31, 2010)

Dragon/Electric sounds like an awesome new combination, and just props up the theory of technology being a factor.

If Reshiram doesn't share an equally cool combo then it's even deader to me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who agrees with me that they need new types and a new story?:
> 
> STORY: go get your pokemon, find some team whatever, fight, seven gym leaders, fight game mascot legendary, eighth gym leader, elite four, you win the game, national dex, get every single pokemon, win and beat the game, new game similar like that comes out like emerald or platinum
> 
> ...


i disagree the story should stay the same, alternate stories are for spin offs.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom Dragon/Electric eh? 

I still say Reshiram is Psychic/Dragon.

Even though I hope maybe... wait, Flying/Dragon?


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

I hope Zekrom is Dragon/Electric and Reshiram is Dragon/Ice.

Latias and Latios are good enough Dragon/Psychic types for me.


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

I really hope Reshiram isn't Dragon/Flying


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

Possible electric type? Eh, doesn't bring in a whole ton of new resistances, but I guess I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I really hope Reshiram isn't Dragon/Flying



No more Dragon/Flying types.


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

What weaknesses and resistances would Reshiram have if it were Dragon/Ice?


----------



## DragonTiger (May 31, 2010)

Hm, I would've figured Reshiram to be part electric rather than Zekrom. Reshiram has that motor looking thing on it's ass, after all...


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What weaknesses and resistances would Reshiram have if it were Dragon/Ice?



Resistances:
1/2 Electric
1/2 Grass
1/2 Water

Weaknesses:
2x Fighting
2x Rock
2x Steel
2x Dragon

Ice without a weakness to fire, Dragon without a weakness to Ice, but without fire resist.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Hm, I would've figured Reshiram to be part electric rather than Zekrom. Reshiram has that motor looking thing on it's ass, after all...



... You know Zekrom has one as well, right?


----------



## DragonTiger (May 31, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ... You know Zekrom has one as well, right?



That doesn't really look like a motor. Not like Reshiram's, at least.

EDIT: I guess it does kinda look like an...airplane turbine?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> That doesn't really look like a motor. Not like Reshiram's, at least.
> 
> EDIT: I guess it does kinda look like an...airplane turbine?



A highly metallic giant turbine yeah  I think it would've been sweet if he was Dragon/Steel, he could've had Gyro ball


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2010)

Electric/Dragon huh? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2010)

I think taht reshi will be Dragon/Bug


...

what?

is it as random as palkia being water?


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I think taht reshi will be Dragon/Bug
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



...can't argue that


----------



## DragonTiger (May 31, 2010)

It's gonna be so hard for me to adjust when we get the official english name for Smugleaf


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

Or...you could just keep calling it Smugleaf. I'm certainly considering giving it that nickname when the game comes out, even though I abhor naming my Pokemon.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 31, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> is it as random as palkia being water?



Now that you bring this up, does anyone have an idea as to why the hell is Palkia part water?


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

What with the recent rumor and all of Zekrom being Dragon/Electric, I honestly think that would be pretty cool. Would I probably use it much? No; but then again, I don't use many of my Legendaries since they're kind of just trophy Pokemon to me. Still would be cool, regardless.


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Now that you bring this up, does anyone have an idea as to why the hell is Palkia part water?



Cause he's part penis, and the human body is mostly water.


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2010)

I think Zekrom would be the first legendary I actually _use_. 

That is if I can't find 6 pokemon I love more than him.


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> It's gonna be so hard for me to adjust when we get the official english name for Smugleaf



Oh, he's gettin' nicknamed as that.


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2010)

I'm naming mine Excalibur if I choose him.


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm naming mine Excalibur if I choose him.



That, or Smugleaf. Depends on the final evo


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

I should name Mijumaru as Derpderp when I get him.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2010)

Wait, another option, what if the fanbase calls it smugleaf so much that they actually call it that for the english game


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Wait, another option, what if the fanbase calls it smugleaf so much that they actually call it that for the english game



Gamefreak doesn't give a shit about the fanbase.


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I should name Mijumaru as Derpderp when I get him.



Well this is obvious.



N??ps said:


> Wait, another option, what if the fanbase calls it smugleaf so much that they actually call it that for the english game





This'll never happen.


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Wait, another option, what if the fanbase calls it smugleaf so much that they actually call it that for the english game



I always thought that they have a division of researchers who make surveys of the fanbase's opinions.


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I should name Mijumaru as Derpderp when I get him.



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2010)

Aww but derpderp is so mean :<
Why not name him something nice.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well this is obvious.



Thanks Alex. 



Kek said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.



Derpderp will probably be everyone's favorite Pokemon in due time. Piglit is plain as shit and Smugleaf is all hype. Everyone hates Mudkip now because of that stupid meme. Smugleaf is going to get the same treatment.

Derpderp will reign superior. :ho


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2010)

I have to admit, Derpderp is starting to grow on me. 

It looks like it'll all come down to their evos.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Derpderp will reign superior. :ho




Did you call me?

On another note.
holy balls, 9 members and 3 guests :3


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> I have to admit, Derpderp is starting to grow on me.
> 
> It looks like it'll all come down to their evos.



Their evos will decide everything. I probably wont get Pignition either way anyways. Unless its one fuckiing amazing final evo.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> I have to admit, Derpderp is starting to grow on me.
> 
> It looks like it'll all come down to their evos.



Derpderp is adorable! ;A;



N??ps said:


> Did you call me?
> 
> On another note.
> holy balls, 9 members and 3 guests :3



I have a hacked Rhyperior on HG. It has ExtremeSpeed, perfect IVs and 252 EVs in every stat. 



Laex said:


> Their evos will decide everything. I probably wont get Pignition either way anyways. Unless its one fuckiing amazing final evo.



Fool shut up. The existence of Derpderp has decided everything.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Did you call me?
> 
> On another note.
> holy balls, 9 members and 3 guests :3



Speaking of Rhyperior, I just traded my shiny Rhydon (w/Protector) the other day (since I bought a spare DS Lite, lol). Man. I love my shiny Rhyperior. :33


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Did you call me?
> 
> On another note.
> holy balls, 9 members and 3 guests :3



Stop talking


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Speaking of Rhyperior, I just traded my shiny Rhydon (w/Protector) the other day (since I bought a spare DS Lite, lol). Man. I love my shiny Rhyperior. :33



Golden plated Rhyperior. :ho


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Golden plated Rhyperior. :ho



Good shit mang


----------



## Golbez (May 31, 2010)

I still prefer the old one.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

I have to take good care of it; it is the only shiny Pokemon I encountered so far in HeartGold. Man was that a nice surprise last month when I ran into it on Victory Road while just level-grinding (though it was just a wee shiny Rhyhorn at the time).


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> Good shit mang



Golden Magikarp is better.



Golbez said:


> I still prefer the old one.



No use complaining now.


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2010)

I'm still unsure whether I should evolve my shiny Gloom into Vileplume or Bellossom.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I have to take good care of it; it is the only shiny Pokemon I encountered so far in HeartGold. Man was that a nice surprise last month when I ran into it on Victory Road while just level-grinding (though it was just a wee shiny Rhyhorn at the time).



It sucks horribly when you find a shiny Pokemon that can self-destruct or explode. Or when you find a shiny Pokemon in the safari zone.

When they kill themselves or run away, it just makes you want to rageface.jpg


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Speaking of Rhyperior, I just traded my shiny Rhydon (w/Protector) the other day (since I bought a spare DS Lite, lol). Man. I love my shiny Rhyperior. :33



Damn, I'd love to have at least one DS I'm stuck with emulators damnit.


----------



## Golbez (May 31, 2010)

I haven't found a shiny pokemon for years. Last I remember was a shiny Wingull from a Ruby or Sapphire game.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm still unsure whether I should evolve my shiny Gloom into Vileplume or Bellossom.



Vileplume all the way. 



Death-kun said:


> It sucks horribly when you find shiny Pokemon that can self-destruct or explode. Or when you find shiny Pokemon in the safari zone.
> 
> When they kill themselves or run away, it just makes you want to rageface.jpg



Ugh, yes. Thankfully I've never encountered any shiny Pokemon like that. If that happened to me, I would just snap, and I fear for the saftey and well-being of everything that is unfortunately around me at the time.



Nois said:


> Damn, I'd love to have at least one DS I'm stuck with emulators damnit.



I bought my first DS Lite quite some years ago (shortly after the DS Lite came out) and then just picked up another a few days ago. It was overdue since I need to trade all my Pokemon from Diamond/Platinum to HG (or maybe I'll wait for Black/White). Not to mention, my original DS Lite has seen better days. Completely broken hinge on one side, the sound cuts in and out, the casing is cracked in multiple spots, screens are moderately scratched up.


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I haven't found a shiny pokemon for years. Last I remember was a shiny Wingull from a Ruby or Sapphire game.



Shits ugly imo


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Ugh, yes. Thankfully I've never encountered any shiny Pokemon like that. If that happened to me, I would just snap, and I fear for the saftey and well-being of everything that is unfortunately around me at the time.



I remember I was browsing the HG board on GameFAQs one day and there was this thread with someone saying they've just found a shiny Misdreavus in the safari zone. Naturally he lost it. And he was going apeshit in his posts. 

Shinies get the best of the worst part of our natures.


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Just buy it? D:



The thing is, I'm a student, and my only income atm is like 1/15 of a used ds xDDD and i still need that money for life in general


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2010)

Nois said:


> The thing is, I'm a student, and my only income atm is like 1/15 of a used ds xDDD and i still need that money for life in general



Then it's just better to save it for B/W. 

I'm sure you could find a good ROM somewhere.


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

I need to find a good rom of SS. I wanna play it


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Then it's just better to save it for B/W.
> 
> I'm sure you could find a good ROM somewhere.



Well, all there is out there is Xenophobia's rom, and it freezes, even though i have already dealt with the black screen bug.

I have a supposedly working emulator, and a tutorial on how to make it work, and reports of it actually working. But to do that I'd have to have someone dump his rom, firmware and bios for me to patch.

I think I'll try to deal with that shit this weekend, fafter i finish all my college work.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I remember I was browsing the HG board on GameFAQs one day and there was this thread with someone saying they've just found a shiny Misdreavus in the safari zone. Naturally he lost it. And he was going apeshit in his posts.
> 
> Shinies get the best of the worst part of our natures.



Haha, oh man, I can only imagine. I honestly hope to never see the day of that. I would rather spend all my time in a Safari Zone never encountering a shiny (because I seldom catch what I want in the SZ anyway) or a shiny that self-destructs/explodes. 

They really are. D:



Nois said:


> The thing is, I'm a student, and my only income atm is like 1/15 of a used ds xDDD and i still need that money for life in general



Ah, that's a bummer. Well...at the least, you have just a little less than a year to get caught up before Black/White hit the international shelves.


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2010)

Nois said:


> Well, all there is out there is Xenophobia's rom, and it freezes, even though i have already dealt with the black screen bug.
> 
> I have a supposedly working emulator, and a tutorial on how to make it work, and reports of it actually working. But to do that I'd have to have someone dump his rom, firmware and bios for me to patch.
> 
> I think I'll try to deal with that shit this weekend, fafter i finish all my college work.



Do you have an IM of somekind? I'll tell you how to get HGSS working on NO$GBA.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 31, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I never picked up Platinum, is it really that big a difference?



some of it is different, like the battle tower and the other places in the battle zone. there's also the distortion zone and some team galactic buildings



Caelus said:


> Rule 34 has hit the Gen 5 legends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats rule 34 and where do i look for it?



Death-kun said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's a meme??


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2010)

I have lots of shiny Chansey's from pokeradar.

They have green hairs :33


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> some of it is different, like the battle tower and the other places in the battle zone. there's also the distortion zone and some team galactic buildings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a lot of internet to discover there eh?:ho

google both rule 34 and meme


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 31, 2010)

I have never seen a shiny pokemon makes me sad.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 31, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what's a meme??


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Nois said:


> You have a lot of internet to discover there eh?:ho
> 
> google both rule 34 and meme



Seach up some ncie blue waffles while you're at it


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2010)

allright im back from my nap, and i see theres a new poke game announced huh?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2010)

Last shiny was Aerodactyl

Wasn't even the right nature


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2010)

Serebii has a rumour about Zekrom's type, from the host of Pok?mon Sunday Nakagawa Shoko - she quickly removed it from her blog, though, after she undoubtedly realised that she said something she shouldn't have.

Anyway, according to her at least, Zekrom is an Electric/Dragon Type.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Old news, but nice effort.


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Old news, but nice effort.



It's been on Serebii for a little over half a day - how is that old news?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

It's already been posted in here.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 1, 2010)

Once everyone knows about it. It's old news.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Cause he's part penis, and the human body is mostly water.


Best fucking logic I've ever seen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2010)

I go on holiday and we get new info. Typical.

I'll update the OP.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Once everyone knows about it. It's old news.



Pretty much this. The second someone knows about it it's considered old news.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 1, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Best fucking logic I've ever seen.



I thought so too


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 1, 2010)

If it's true then I know which game I'm getting. (if I'm getting it at all...)


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 1, 2010)

they're probably going to make a gray version like platinum and emerald


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> allright im back from my nap, and i see theres a new poke game announced huh?



Youve been sleeping for 2 months? :33


Hey i have an idea, with all this talk of shineys, lets combine it with something ON topic 

What would you want shiney starters/reshiram/Zakrom/Zoroark to look like 

I think they will make shiney reshiram black and shiney zakrom white just to mess with us


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I think they will make shiney reshiram black and shiney zakrom white just to mess with us



This would be really awesome actually.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I'm getting Reshiram. Its beautiful.


----------



## Andre (Jun 1, 2010)

...this just occurred to me, but why does all of the female trainers have blue eyes?


----------



## Nois (Jun 1, 2010)

Andre said:


> ...this just occurred to me, but why does all of the female trainers have blue eyes?



The japanese have a complex of black hair and eyes/brown. they change those things' colours whenever they can.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I think they will make shiney reshiram black and shiney zakrom white just to mess with us



If that'd be the case, I'm definitely gonna duplicate my Zekrom and turn one into a shiny. pek


----------



## Juice (Jun 1, 2010)

Nois said:


> The japanese have a complex of black hair and eyes/brown. they change those things' colours whenever they can.



Is this to reflect a different view of them or something?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> they're probably going to make a gray version like platinum and emerald


Nice detective work there, Holmes.



Juice said:


> Is this to reflect a different view of them or something?


Because they're Japan. They've built a Gundam, now doing an Eva, soon I bet they'll be making a life size Mazinger.


----------



## Nois (Jun 1, 2010)

Juice said:


> Is this to reflect a different view of them or something?



Well they tend to associate blonde hair and blue eyes with outsiders and energetic people. Hence Ichigo and Naruto's designs. They don't fit. Also, all the colour hair and eyes in manga and anime are supposedly some social thing actually lol.

I've read some books on that shit


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

Echo% said:


> It's already been posted in here.



 I didnt see this. Because if i did i would stir some shit 

Electric/Dragon. Like what the hell


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> I didnt see this. Because if i did i would stir some shit
> 
> Electric/Dragon. Like what the hell



Electric/Dragon is cool. 

Dragon/Dragon is gay.


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Electric/Dragon is cool.
> 
> Dragon/Dragon is gay.



Its impossible to have Dragon/Dragon. Its the same as just dragon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Dragon/Dragon is gay.


A dual-type with 1 type doubled? Waitwhatnowbbq?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> Its impossible to have Dragon/Dragon. Its the same as just dragon



No.

It is a super Dragon.



Pesky Bug said:


> A dual-type with 1 type doubled? Waitwhatnowbbq?



Yes. It is now Doublenite. And Doublegon. And Doublechomp. And Doublemence. And Doubletaria.

Etc.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

I wonder what an Ice Beam would do to such a Pokemon.


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I wonder what an Ice Beam would do to such a Pokemon.



The same as Dragon/Flying, Dragon/Ground


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

I was reading on Serebii and someone wanted Pokemon to be able to have up to 3 types.

And some smartass debunked it by saying something like 





> "What would that do for Flygon? Dragon/Ground/Flying"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> The same as Dragon/Flying, Dragon/Ground



No. Super dragon would resist Ice and be unaffected by other Dragon types.

It would only be weak to other Super dragons and the move Splash.

So you better fucking keep Splash on your Gyarados if you want any hope of surviving.


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh you jason


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Not enough Zekrom fanart on Pixiv.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

Reshiram has tons of art :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Too much


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Reshiram has tons of art :33



Rule 34b: if theres one pic of "it" theres atleast 20 more where that came from


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are nasty pics. Looks like a dog weewee lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 1, 2010)

Blackwarcharizardmon is my fav <3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Rule 34b: if theres one pic of "it" theres atleast 20 more where that came from



Rule 34b states that If porn has not been made of an object that has been Rule34'd, porn will be made of this object as soon as your request is processed.

What you said is not rule 34b.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, that's exactly what I wanted to imagine when I entered this thread, people talking about dragon penis.

Even after learning about all this, why do I still have the capability to facepalm? I should have expected it the moment they were revealed... Curse you... Curse you Furry Fandom (Those that want to fuck dragons...)


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 1, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Curse you... Curse you Furry Fandom (Those that want to fuck dragons...)



Dragons usually don't have fur...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 1, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Dragons usually don't have fur...



Doesn't stop the furry fandom with things like Birds, Crocodiles, Snakes, etc. Just because it's the "Furry Fandom" doesn't mean it is restricted to mammals just mammals are more popular.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like someone traced over a picture of their dog...


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I wanted to imagine when I entered this thread, people talking about dragon penis.
> 
> Even after learning about all this, why do I still have the capability to facepalm? I should have expected it the moment they were revealed... Curse you... Curse you Furry Fandom (Those that want to fuck dragons...)



Hahaha, well, there is the _other_ version that is a female Reshiram. The art is certainly better, but the style itself is rather....odd (for a lack of better words). 



Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Dragons usually don't have fur...



There have been plenty of dragons and dragon-esque creatures with fur. Falkor from The Neverending Story is a good example. It's not too far-fetched if you considerable the good ol' evolutionary context of reptiles evolving into birds (feathered raptors and such). Fur is generally more something akin to fantasy artists, though and have been pretty popular with dragons in that sense.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Looks like someone traced over a picture of their dog...



As an (unfortunate) ex-member of the furry community (I spent enough years amongst furries), I assure you...that looks nothing like a canine penis.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 2, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Dragons usually don't have fur...


How do you know? When's the last time you saw one. :ho


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 2, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Curse you... Curse you Furry Fandom (Those that want to fuck dragons...)



 It's ignorant shit like this that pisses me off. I'm not a furry myself, but if you knew anything about the Furry Fandom at all, you would know that they don't want to "fuck dragons", or dogs or cats or any animals. Furries like "anthropramorphic (or however it's spelt) animals", as in, humanoid animals.

Well, admittedly, there are some that literally "love" animals, however the fandom looks down on beastiality. Saying they're the same thing as furries is like saying those that like loli- and toddlercon are the same as everyone that likes hentai.

On topic, if the main two are based on pollution and technology, what do you think the trio will be? Like, uexi and mesprit and...the third one, I don't know, watched over Dialga and Palkia in case they ever got out of balance...I think...


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks more like a Calf.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Sunrider (Jun 2, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Dragons usually don't have fur...




*Spoiler*: _Falcor disagrees with you_


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 2, 2010)

they need new types


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 2, 2010)

ITT: Oni goes on about his furry fetish


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 2, 2010)

My dog looks like Falcor.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2010)

Did any of you notice the glows that Reshi and Zek have?

Reshiram has a pink glow.

Zekrom has a blue glow.

And the tip of his head is glowing Blue.


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

Wait. Looks liek a cow  Pignition cannot be a cow.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like some Disney calibur shit. I can see this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) running around with the Fox and the Hound.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 2, 2010)

here's the wiki for the legendaries:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

Its called Bulbapedia 

+ Serebii is where the shits at.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2010)

)


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't wait for 5th Gen quite honestly.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

Beggin' for a neggin'.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2010)

:S

**


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Beggin' for a neggin'.



I would. But he's sealed.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

I would as well. Stupid spam bullshit in this thread.

WHORE I OWN THIS THREAD. BEEN HERE SINCE PAGE 1. GTFO.

:3


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)

But you can't so get over it


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

Warn button <3

Anyone seen the homemade Reshiram/Zekrom sprites? (see sig)


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you make them?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

Heck naw, but I probably could have. I've been a spriter for about five years <3 

No, I found them on a website and with permission can use them


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Just steal that art 


And it looks good. I wonder how the animated versions will look.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2010)

Do someone know when the starter's evo will be revealed ???


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably not until september


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2010)

Really. 

That suck. Couldn't they show them at the E3 ?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)

I just wanna see the Mew of this gen


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

well idek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 3, 2010)

The cute and easily marketable one? :33


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes :33


**


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 3, 2010)

What I'm really looking forward to is the third of the reshiram/zekrom/??? trio. That and the starters' final evos.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe it'l be Electric Psychic


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Wed dont even know if Zekrom is infact electric/dragon


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

I bet that it is.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

That would be so shitty imo


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 3, 2010)

Third one could be Fighting/Dragon. Weird combination imo.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 3, 2010)

they said zekrom's new ability will be darkness and reshiram's ability will be lightness... i think darkness should just be the dark type..i see no point in putting the -ness in the dark...i could see lightness cause it a new type... they'll probably have those two types be weak against each other.... probably


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2010)

I highly doubt they will bring in a Light Type. 

God that idea is becoming annoying.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 3, 2010)

Kek said:


> I highly doubt they will bring in a Light Type.
> 
> God that idea is becoming annoying.



Reshiram is a bleached pokemon Generation V Legendary Pok?mon and the mascot for Black.  It may also be a type that everyone has been waiting for, but is not officially a Pokemon type, Lightness, to appose Darkness. 



straight from the pokemon wiki


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember a number of people here saying the Psychic type in Japan is thought of as a Light type.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 3, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> I remember a number of people here saying the Psychic type in Japan is thought of as a Light type.



In Japan it is known as -.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)

I like that.

Psychic= Light

But then again Dark>Psychic

So err umm yea.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> they said zekrom's new ability will be darkness and reshiram's ability will be lightness... i think darkness should just be the dark type..i see no point in putting the -ness in the dark...i could see lightness cause it a new type... they'll probably have those two types be weak against each other.... probably



Where the fuck?

Nowhere does it say this from an official source. There are no new types called darkness and lightness.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Where the fuck?
> 
> Nowhere does it say this from an official source. There are no new types called darkness and lightness.



i said they might and i didn't say from an official source


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 3, 2010)

> *they said zekrom's new ability will be darkness and reshiram's ability will be lightness...*



You did _not_ say might.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 4, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> In Japan it is known as -.



Esper actually makes a lot more sense, I wish it was the term we used here in the states.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 4, 2010)

So I took a look at the new starters...

...Yeah I think im gonna skip out on this generation. The fire and grass ones are bad, but the water one is just....


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2010)

Smugleaf is fanfuckingtastic, the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> So I took a look at the new starters...
> 
> ...Yeah I think im gonna skip out on this generation. The fire and grass ones are bad, but the water one is just....



The starters are awesome.

You have no taste.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 4, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> So I took a look at the new starters...
> 
> ...Yeah I think im gonna skip out on this generation. The fire and grass ones are bad, but the water one is just....



Learn to love them


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> So I took a look at the new starters...
> 
> ...*Yeah I think im gonna skip out on this generation.* The fire and grass ones are bad, but the water one is just....



So?

**


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 4, 2010)

I figured i'd get a reaction like that 



Hangat?r said:


> Smugleaf is fanfuckingtastic, the fuck are you talking about.



He's definitely the best out of them... but c'mon, the water one?

Can anyone here honestly say they want that thing?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 4, 2010)

You opinion changes after seeing so much sad fanart of him.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Just you wait and see.

Derpderp's final evo will be fucking awesome


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is funny here that no one has pointed out that the word Lightness sounds retarded.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2010)

DerpDerp is just that awesome/cute. :33


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> The starters are awesome.
> 
> You have no taste.



      .


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2010)

I just want to squeeze mijumaru's nose :33


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2010)

mijumaru = ???


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 4, 2010)

The guy in your avatar lol


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

I lold


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 4, 2010)

Let's see the new pokemon...

*Looks at Legendaries*

A black Palkia and a swan with a giant furry penis.

I think the general trend around Legendary pokemon has been the same since G1: They look ugly. Only exceptions being Groudon (FUCK YEAH), Registeel, Rayquaza, and Mewtwo (Who's also horribly ugly, but is otherwise awesome).


----------



## taiga (Jun 4, 2010)

mewtwo's not ugly... and zekrom doesn't look like palkia at all. haha.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 4, 2010)

There's definite similarities. Zekrom has a much better look. Less pink, less penis, less fail.


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

Someone needs glasses


----------



## Golbez (Jun 4, 2010)

Everyone needs to stop thinking about penis.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 4, 2010)

Mewtwo's a giant cat with a tube sticking out of his head.

I count that as hideous.

And Zekron looks like an emo and masculine Palkia (No, oddly enough, that isn't a contradiction). He's a two legged dragon with a similar body build, shoulder wings, legs, and pose. Definitely looks better than the furry swan, though.



Golbez said:


> Everyone needs to stop thinking about penis.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eq2-WH7WoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

They're really not that similar


----------



## Kek (Jun 4, 2010)

I see some similarities, but only after I looked at them side by side. 

Besides, I liked Palkia, so it's not big deal if they look alike.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Zekrom doesn't look like Palkia what you on about?


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 4, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Zekrom doesn't look like Palkia what you on about?



I don't know. Maybe it's just the pose that's setting me off.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2010)

What furry swan?


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll give you that. the pose is similar


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> There's definite similarities. Zekrom has a much better look. Less pink, less penis, less fail.



I just noticed how cool Palkia's design was. Not because of that pic. But I saw him in action.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy8sjP49hSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you recognize the sound made by them?

Maybe a little movie called Star Wars, episode III. The lizard Obi Wan rides.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 4, 2010)

They sound very similar. Except Palkia's is more futuristic sounding if that makes sense.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Everyone needs to stop thinking about penis.



Why are we even? . . .


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You did _not_ say might.



so what...i don't care....


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler said:


> They sound very similar. Except Palkia's is more futuristic sounding if that makes sense.



Yeah. I hear that sound effect used so often, and I'm always like "Obi Wan Lizard."

Edit. I posted this in the fanart, but it is the most epic Black&White thing to this date, it deserves to be shown here too.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 5, 2010)

i think the legendaries look a little to advanced for pokemon..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2010)

The legendaries are just fine to be honest. What constitutes what is or isn't acceptable for Pokemon? :/


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 5, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> so what...i don't care....



Ok... well don't say that they said that there were going to be two new types unless you have sources, and if it's your own opinion then make it apparent. You said it like it was a fact.


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The legendaries are just fine to be honest. What constitutes what is or isn't acceptable for Pokemon? :/



It's pokemon. They can do what even the fuck they want


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The legendaries are just fine to be honest. What constitutes what is or isn't acceptable for Pokemon? :/



i'm just saying, this is my opinion, the starters, tstuuja, pokabu, and mitsu-whatever, look fine to me, zekrom and reshiram look too advanced... that's what i think...


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 5, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i'm just saying, this is my opinion, the starters, tstuuja, pokabu, and mitsu-whatever, look fine to me, zekrom and reshiram look too advanced... that's what i think...



 That's because A) Isshu is more technologically advanced, and B) The game is probably going to be based on the balance of technology.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 5, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Everyone needs to stop thinking about penis.



But Palkia is just asking for it!


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What furry swan?



Reshiram.



dreams lie said:


> But Palkia is just asking for it!



Palkia? What about Reshiram's ridiculous one?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 6, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> The guy in your avatar lol



...


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope it won't be weird for a 20-year old guy to walk into the game shop, to buy a Nintendo DS and both versions of Black & White coming out.

Lately I've started enjoying playing Pokemon again, mainly because at University some of my friends are all excited about the Black & White release, and after looking at it closely, this seems like it will be the best Pokemon versions coming out.

I really like the game, I don't follow the Anime though.
I want to get both versions when they come out. I also don't have a DS so I'll have to get one.

Is it that bad? >.<


----------



## Gotas (Jun 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah. I hear that sound effect used so often, and I'm always like "Obi Wan Lizard."
> 
> *Edit. I posted this in the fanart, but it is the most epic Black&White thing to this date, it deserves to be shown here too.
> 
> *



OMFG... it's beautiful...


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

^

Now Reshiram really looks Ice/Dragon.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 6, 2010)

Laex said:


> ^
> 
> Now Reshiram really looks Ice/Dragon.



Now Reshiram looks like he's not made of feathers and marshmallows.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2010)

Reshiram's looks amazing


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 6, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I hope it won't be weird for a 20-year old guy to walk into the game shop, to buy a Nintendo DS and both versions of Black & White coming out.
> 
> Lately I've started enjoying playing Pokemon again, mainly because at University some of my friends are all excited about the Black & White release, and after looking at it closely, this seems like it will be the best Pokemon versions coming out.
> 
> ...



SEE COMIC FOOL!


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 6, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I hope it won't be weird for a 20-year old guy to walk into the game shop, to buy a Nintendo DS and both versions of Black & White coming out.
> 
> Lately I've started enjoying playing Pokemon again, mainly because at University some of my friends are all excited about the Black & White release, and after looking at it closely, this seems like it will be the best Pokemon versions coming out.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with that dude. I'm also in the 20s (21) and far as I'm concerned, I'll play any fucking video game I want to play.


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm 18, so I'm getting there, and I'll admit it does feel a little awkward going into a Gamestop to pre-order both versions of a Pokemon game. 

But that doesn't stop me.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 7, 2010)

My friend's bro is 26 and he still plays with us youngin's. It's a tradition.

Only real men plays Pokemanz. There's no age.


----------



## Kyou (Jun 7, 2010)

Let's face it, they see alot of it I reckon. 

Pokemon was like THE THING back when I was young when it came out, everyone between 7-15 was into it I reckon, maybe even older! lol. 

We just haven't let go!  it's a childhood memory that lives on in so many people 

Hell, I wouldn't go out and buy pokemon if I didn't know it and just saw it, be like wtf. No thanks. But since I grew up with it and loved it so much back in the day. It's like a guilty pleasure 

yehhhh it's awkward buying it still LOL. "Would you like the guide!?" "YES PLEASE!!"
But seriously, I act as if I'm buying it for a younger brother. I kid you not . When they ask me about the guide, I'm like ummm... what is it? Oh... okay, yeh. I suppose. I dunno it's not for me is it good? Okay yeh I'll get it.

Bahaha they probably know straight away it's for me though.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 7, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I hope it won't be weird for a 20-year old guy to walk into the game shop, to buy a Nintendo DS and both versions of Black & White coming out.
> 
> Lately I've started enjoying playing Pokemon again, mainly because at University some of my friends are all excited about the Black & White release, and after looking at it closely, this seems like it will be the best Pokemon versions coming out.
> 
> ...



That's nothing. Everyone I know was fangasming over HeartGold/SoulSilver when they were announce, ranging from 18 to 30. Pokemon's a man's game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 7, 2010)

Of course they know it's for you. You can tell by how you look at the games in the store. 

I don't hide it anymore. Too many people do that. Seriously the game is in-depth for a reason. It's because of us kids that are all new to the adult scene! AKA 18-26 or higher.

I brought my DS with Heart Gold in it to work one day, and a coworker I didn't know just walks up and goes "Whatcha playin?" I showed him. His eyes got wide and he fumbled and his pockets and goes "AAAAHHH" and shows me his White DS Lite with Heart Gold in it. He's 27.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2010)

22 and i'd have no problem going into my local game store and buying the new games.

Not like it's a big deal or anything.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope. 18 and I'm the same.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I'm only 16 so its okay when I play Pokemon in others eyes. 

But in hgh School, people think Pokemon is childish blah, blah, blah. The thing is, I don't fucking care. I grew up on Pokemon. I wear my Pokemon shirts I buy from Hot Topic to school, my giant Pikachu sweater, Naruto shirts etc. And I get tons of compliments. Probably because I don't look like the type of person whos in to that stuff. And because the clothes look good on me


----------



## Burke (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Well, I'm only 16 so its okay when I play Pokemon in others eyes.
> 
> But in hgh School, people think Pokemon is childish blah, blah, blah. The thing is, I don't fucking care. I grew up on Pokemon. I wear my Pokemon shirts I buy from Hot Topic to school, my giant Pikachu sweater, Naruto shirts etc. And I get tons of compliments. Probably because I don't look like the type of person whos in to that stuff. And because the clothes look good on me




:tyler


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Well, I'm only 16 so its okay when I play Pokemon in others eyes.
> 
> But in hgh School, people think Pokemon is childish blah, blah, blah. The thing is, I don't fucking care. I grew up on Pokemon. I wear my Pokemon shirts I buy from Hot Topic to school, my giant Pikachu sweater, *Naruto shirts* etc. And I get tons of compliments. Probably because I don't look like the type of person whos in to that stuff. And because the clothes look good on me


the only problem. 

Yeah, just tell them off if someone says any different about your age and the 'mons.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

Its cool though! It has Sasuke and Naruto fighting. I like it :33 But my favorite Pokemon sweater is a white one (from hot topic) that has all of the 1st gen on it. Its so comfortable


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 22 and i'd have no problem going into my local game store and buying the new games.
> 
> Not like it's a big deal or anything.



Same, I'm 23. I asked for Soul Silver, the guy got it and told me he was enjoying it. Then he showed me he had his pokewalker on.


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

I love how at Uni everyone is into Pogeymanz again


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

So im the youngest in this thread? :L


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 23, and I don't really mind telling people I play Pokemon. Though it angers me when they say Nintendo and all that's a kid thing.

Damn, I grew up on Nintendo


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

Eh, I like Nintendo, XBox and Playstation.

Although Nintendo still is higher than the other two


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 26 and will walk in and order White and Black, plus guide, for both myself and my brother, without a moment's hesitation. Just like I did for Gen 4, Gen 3, and Gen 2. I even attend the trade events, a 26 year old man and his 13 year old brother, the only adult among a throng of children, without shame. 

Nobody's given me crap over it, most people that say anything confess a love for Pokemon themselves. If anyone had given me grief, I'd simply tell them it was _they_ who were missing out.


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

I and about 20 other of my mates from Uni will do the same thing. The store clerks even play Pogeymanz.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> So im the youngest in this thread? :L


 i guess so  im about to be 18


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I'm 26 and will walk in and order White and Black, plus guide, for both myself and my brother, without a moment's hesitation. Just like I did for Gen 4, Gen 3, and Gen 2. I even attend the trade events, a 26 year old man and his 13 year old brother, the only adult among a throng of children, without shame.
> 
> Nobody's given me crap over it, most people that say anything confess a love for Pokemon themselves. If anyone had given me grief, I'd simply tell them it was _they_ who were missing out.


That's the thing to do,. I mean, why the hesitation, why take bull crap from people? People laughing at other people's hobbies are either stupid or have no such thing themselves.


South of Hell said:


> I and about 20 other of my mates from Uni will do the same thing. The store clerks even play Pogeymanz.


I'd assume everyone who's over 20 and  was into games in his childchood would play them.


Laex said:


> So im the youngest in this thread? :L



Worry not, you'll be old soon enough:ho


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I'm 26 and will walk in and order White and Black, plus *guide*, for both myself and my brother, without a moment's hesitation. Just like I did for Gen 4, Gen 3, and Gen 2. I even attend the trade events, a 26 year old man and his 13 year old brother, the only adult among a throng of children, without shame.
> 
> Nobody's given me crap over it, most people that say anything confess a love for Pokemon themselves. If anyone had given me grief, I'd simply tell them it was _they_ who were missing out.



Speaking of Guides, who is actually going to get one?

I'm tempted, but I prefer to stumble my way through the games without outside help.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 7, 2010)

I like to get the guide, if for no other reason than the art. The walkthrough is just a really nice plus.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2010)

*is 17*


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be getting the guide. I generally pick them up whenever a Pokemon game is released. If anything, it just makes certain things easier and for a good, quick-reference.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 7, 2010)

I never get guides because the internet is win... but I will be getting the guide for this game, because I guarantee it will be fucking huge.


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i guess so  im about to be 18



So the yougest person so far is 17  Still a year age gap 


Nois said:


> Worry not, you'll be old soon enough:ho



Cant wait...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm 18, turned in March '10.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> So im the youngest in this thread? :L



How old are you? I'm 16.


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler said:


> How old are you? I'm 16.



:lmaso Well if there's a 2 year ago gap between 17 and me. I wonder


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> :lmaso Well if there's a 2 year ago gap between 17 and me. I wonder





Laex said:


> So the yougest person so far is 17  Still *a year age gap*
> 
> 
> Cant wait...



Smartass.


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

Fucking typos .


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

Sure 

**


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 7, 2010)

You kids and your cussing.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Says the 18 year old.

Can't believe I won't be able to play black/white till april 2011. It seems so far away.


----------



## Burke (Jun 7, 2010)

So... when can we expect another big reveal of new pokemans ._.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Well, I'm only 16 so its okay when I play Pokemon in others eyes.
> 
> But in hgh School, people think Pokemon is childish blah, blah, blah. The thing is, I don't fucking care. I grew up on Pokemon. I wear my Pokemon shirts I buy from Hot Topic to school, my giant Pikachu sweater, Naruto shirts etc. And I get tons of compliments. Probably because I don't look like the type of person whos in to that stuff. And because the clothes look good on me



Good ol' highschool days. I remember wearing this light blue pikachu shirt from hottopic along with sky blue Nike Dunks. People were like :33, and I was like . Other pokemon outfit was a red pokemon hoody matched with red Nike Blazers.

As for the guides, Last time I really got a guide for any game was for Silver, until I bought one for SS to relive the moments. I mostly just read online walkthroughs for my games, but I'm definitely getting the guide for these games. They're going to be a must.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2010)

N??ps said:


> So... when can we expect another big reveal of new pokemans ._.



Supposed to be more news on B/W this week.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 8, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Good ol' highschool days. I remember wearing this *light blue pikachu shirt* from hottopic along with sky blue Nike Dunks. People were like :33, and I was like . Other pokemon outfit was a red pokemon hoody matched with red Nike Blazers.
> 
> As for the guides, Last time I really got a guide for any game was for Silver, until I bought one for SS to relive the moments. I mostly just read online walkthroughs for my games, but I'm definitely getting the guide for these games. They're going to be a must.



Thats the one I have, and it says "Pokemon" under the Pikachu :33


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2010)

I had this friend here, who was wandering around in a lime Venusaur tee and tight navy jeans. Them chickz were in luv


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2010)

All you guys are making me feel old.

I'm 21.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm 22.

Old Pokefag.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm 26, no need to feel old and alone. 

Just alone.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdFMBpseRiw[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking awful song but the nostalgia hits hard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

I've never heard that.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I've never heard that.



It's from the first movie.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 8, 2010)

Shoudl I be ashamed for finding that catchy?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, sort of.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 8, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> All you guys are making me feel old.
> 
> I'm 21.



About 4 months until I reach your age.


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

listen to that song and look at Tapp Zaddaz's sig


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

New set is new


----------



## Tyler (Jun 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> listen to that song and look at Tapp Zaddaz's sig



It fits perfectly


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanna punch her in the tits. 

I cant wait for White Version <3 I pre ordered transformers war for Cybertron but in a few months I'm putting money down for the guide and White version <3


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 8, 2010)

Late to the discussion, but, people still buy guides? 

Also, a 19 year old pokéfag reporting



Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdFMBpseRiw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking awful song but the nostalgia hits hard.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RKcn1Vemsk[/YOUTUBE]

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE127XmIT90[/YOUTUBE]

They were on some crazy stuff back then.


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RKcn1Vemsk[/YOUTUBE]



Best fuckign shit. Ever.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> Late to the discussion, but, people still buy guides?
> 
> Also, a 19 year old pok?^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) reporting
> 
> ...



those two are the most gar shit I've seen


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

So, i pulled out the first pokemon movie on VHS and im watching ti now


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Pikachu walkin like a PEIMP


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 8, 2010)

I cried manly, nostalgic tears watching those.


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Mewtwo is such a bitch


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 8, 2010)

Why?               .


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> So im the youngest in this thread? :L



how old r u, i'm 14


----------



## Zunbeltz (Jun 8, 2010)

Well at least I'm not the oldest at 19 thank god


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2010)

ITT: Candy vans?


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

ITT: Pedos and Alex is 2nd youngest.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Laex nice set!


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2010)

im onry wittle


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Kujo you're like 15 I thought?


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Laex nice set!



Oh thanks 



Echo% said:


> Kujo you're like 15 I thought?



I lold.


----------



## taiga (Jun 8, 2010)

haha. offtopic much?


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah yeah Reshiram is great.


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2010)

Rekrom is even greater


----------



## Kek (Jun 8, 2010)

Its Zekrom.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Rekrom


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2010)

God damn it, I knew I spelt it wrong.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 8, 2010)

As a new Pok?mon Zoroark moves weren't anounced, however we have know a new move, that was confirmed for Zoroark to learn:
Claw Sharpen
status move
effects:
Raises or sharply raises(Uncomfirmed) Atack and Accuracy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

probably sharply.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 8, 2010)

this is the new reigon. Kanto,Jhoto, Hoen, Sinnoh, and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isshu Region


 and yes it's real


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

lol 






derp.


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Old news, but nice effort.



**


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 8, 2010)

For Claw Sharpen does accuracy refer to the moves themselves or after you got flashed/sand-attacked/smokescreened? If it's the former then it's gonna be godly.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> For Claw Sharpen does accuracy refer to the moves themselves or after you got flashed/sand-attacked/smokescreened? If it's the former then it's gonna be godly.



I'd say the moves themselves only if accuracy and evasion aren't actual stats in Black and White.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

I lold at the old news.

And you dont need to spoiler shit. This is like the spoiler thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2010)

It's kind of c*old* in here.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 9, 2010)

News will come out in a few weeks or so and then this place will be clamoring all over again.

We're just in the middle of a dry spell.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, we need news. The news of B&W has crushed my will to play HGSS somehow, haven't touched it in over a month.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 9, 2010)

Isn't this month's Corocoro supposed to be out soon? Would be nice to get a bit more information. I mean, obviously some background on the Isshu region would be awesome - and I'll certainly take the unveiling of another few Pokemon, as well. Maybe what gameplay changes we'll have?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2010)

Fodder pokemon next, or maybe previous pokemon evolutions? New travel methods? TM reveals? HM reveals?


----------



## hehey (Jun 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, we need news. The news of B&W has crushed my will to play HGSS somehow, haven't touched it in over a month.


Me too man, and i havent even fought Red or had any of the Gym rematches yet...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got a few rivals and a new team to train, so that's my focus. Then I'll beat the rematches... then I'll beat Red. I'm thinking of videoing my lv 80 un-ev'd Tyranitar(nicknamed Cataclysm for a reason) sweeping his whole team with OHKOs.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 9, 2010)

We should get more news on B&W in a day or so.

Hoping for starter evos or other new Pokemon.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2010)

New pokemon is my highest hope.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

Either another original pokemon, an evolution for the starters...or a Farfetch'd evolution is what i'd like to see with the coming update.

Doubt we'll be getting anything new on the starters this early though.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Farfetch'd evolution <33333

Would be my first choice for the flying pokemon on my team.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 9, 2010)

i think geodude, zubat, tentacool, and magikarp and their evos will be in there like in all of the other games, and probably pikachu will be in there


----------



## Tyler (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to see the cute legendary! 

I don't think it will be cuter than Shaymin though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I want to see the cute legendary!
> 
> I don't think it will be cuter than Shaymin though.



It will be a hamster legend this time


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

The cute legend will be a little mini mech pek


Also, photoshopped a Shaymin for fun


----------



## Burke (Jun 10, 2010)

New set is new.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 10, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i think geodude, zubat, tentacool, and magikarp and their evos will be in there like in all of the other games, and probably pikachu will be in there


----------



## Laex (Jun 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> The cute legend will be a little mini mech pek
> 
> 
> Also, photoshopped a Shaymin for fun




Profit


----------



## Kek (Jun 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> The cute legend will be a little mini mech pek
> 
> 
> Also, photoshopped a Shaymin for fun



Where's the flower?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> Where's the flower?



Someone picked it! 



(Knew I forgot something)


----------



## Gotas (Jun 11, 2010)

Serebii has a new update


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess Chiramii is the 5th gen Pikachu.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 11, 2010)

It's... actually kind of cute.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)

It looks like a gray Pichu......


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

The other one looks like some kind of mole.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

Sooner or later everything looks like a grey Pichu...

Though it seems that the one to the left is somekind of chinchilla
while the one to the right has some moleish futures


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

New bird Pokemon too.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like a digimon.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> New bird Pokemon too.



were on the page i cant seem to find it?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

Just refresh the page.


----------



## Mio (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't tell me the majority if not all the pokemons will be White/Grey/Black 

I can just see it. All three of them are grey already.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

Mio said:


> Don't tell me the majority if not all the pokemons will be White/Grey/Black
> 
> I can just see it. All three of them are grey already.



They think theyre clever -.-

Thse 2 look way TOO plain and real world animal looking.
I know theyre normal but still. <-<


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

Luff dem <3


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> They think theyre clever -.-
> 
> Thse 2 look way TOO plain and real world animal looking.
> I know theyre normal but still. <-<





copypasted this from serebii

yeah i couldn't help myself...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

Female Professor


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

I really hope she's the mother of your rival as well.



As for the new pokemon...

they look terribad


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Female Professor



Oh hell no!

The fucks this?!?


----------



## Golbez (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


>


----------



## Saiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Female Professor



Haha , exactly my Reaction.

But female Professor..

I bet the japanese are already drawing Doujins..


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

> The white Pokemon is named Chiramii (チラーミィ). It is the Chinchilla Pokemon, a Normal-type. Its abilities are Cute Charm or Technician and it knows a new movie called "Sweep Slap," which hits multiple times. It is 0.4 m tall and 5.8 kg in weight.
> The pink Pokemon is named Mun'na (ムンナ). It is the Dream Eater Pokemon, a Psychic-type, and has Forewarn and Synchronize as its abilities. A new attack it knows is called Telekinesis, which makes the opponent float in the air. It is 0.6 m tall and 23.3 kg in weight.
> The mechanical Pokemon below is the Gear Pokemon, appropriately named Gear (ギアル). It has a new attack called "Gear Saucer," which you can see it using in the scan below. It is a Steel-type, its ability is either "Plus" or "Minus," and it is 0.3 m tall and 21.0 kg heavy.
> Mamepato (マメパト) is the Baby Pidgeon Pokemon and is a Normal / Flying type. Its abilities are either "Pidgeon Breast" or "Super Luck."
> ...



this is quoted from the user Pbbpwns at Serebii

so the pink thing is a dreameater interessting.... though not something you would like to meet on a dark night thats for sure.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2010)

What is that shit.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

One thing is for sure though, Mijumaru dosen't look so derp anymore, does he now?


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Ehhhh 

The zebra and chinchilla looks alright. The others, not so much at this point. Hopefully their evos will be cool.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay, the mouse and ape pokemon are okay. The other shown are


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

The crocodile and ape look awesome.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

^^zebra? you mean the eggthing Mun'na? 

Edit: okay i got it, damn that crodile is rocking, also the ape reminds me of donkeykong so cool points for that, the zebra on the other hand i don't really know..

Also the pidgeon is one of the most awesome thing to come out of the Pokemon franchise ever....ever, i mean just look at that face, how _can't_ you like it?


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Who wants to bet that the fire monkey will be part fighting? 

An lol, I've never liked any of the 3-staged flying type. Starly, Hoothoot, Pidgey, and this dude. 

But my opinions may change when I see their evos.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

I like all of them, especially the flaming ape.

If the pigeon is the main bird of this gen, then it's already looking awesome.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 11, 2010)

That zebra needs to evolve into this:

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire ape looks cool


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2010)

Not liking the pokemanz so far :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Not liking the pokemanz so far :/



Last year by this time we had, Perap, Munchlax, Weavile, Bonsly, Lucario, and Buizel as the newly introduced 4th gen pokemon.

I'm liking this line-up much. much better than compared to last years.

Give it some time.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


>



My first thought as well. When I saw that gear poke, I was sure I was seeing things.


The ape and crocodile will be on my team for sure.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

The Zebra looks alright, hopefully it doesn't turn out to be like another Girafarig.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm getting an electric type feel from the zebra, just look at it's mane. And the blue/Yellow eyes remind me of the Shinx line.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm getting an electric type feel from the zebra, just look at it's mane. And the blue/Yellow eyes remind me of the Shinx line.



You're thinking too much about Final Fantasy.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

Now what's Mamepato's english name I wonder? Because Pidgey would have been perfect


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

It's already been confirmed that the Zebra is an electric type.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Really? It just says its name on serebii... 
edit: nevermind, i refreshed the page.



Black Wraith said:


> You're thinking too much about Final Fantasy.



lol Never played FF

I can't tell if that pink spot on Muuna;s face is it's nose or mouth. And I'm feeling it will turn into an elephant.


----------



## Mio (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, I got worried for nothing there. They're colorful.

Still...

wtf


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

Croc evo will be badass


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Croc evo will be badass



This is how it's going to turn out:


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

I've already thought of a team already


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 11, 2010)

Lightning Unicorn.

DO WANT  Thanks gamefreak :wave

Please give us THUNDER HORN


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm getting an electric type feel from the zebra, just look at it's mane. And the blue/Yellow eyes remind me of the Shinx line.



It's an electric type lol. Says so at Serebii.

Most of them looks good. Hihidaruma, Shimama, Megaruko, Mamepato are the best ones. Not sure about Munna. It looks like an egg, and Gear doesn't look great either.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2010)

The pokemon that looks like a pair of gears isn't all bad... 

Obviously it is a improvised/altered version of magnemite/magneton. 

Kinda tells me that they are running out of ideas though... 

And WTFOMGBBQ is that fucking thing under it??


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Croc evo will be badass


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 11, 2010)

The Pokedex's design was definitely taken from the iPod lol.

Reshiram's sprite looks simple, but awesome nonetheless. Now to patiently wait for Zekrom's.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jun 11, 2010)

FIRE APE IS WIN

Chimchar can go suck a dick.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2010)

liking the croc's design as well as the fire ape's...not to impressed with Munna or Gear though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2010)

well just saw the new pokemos ,they look great but the Gear is the weirdest but we always get one of those in each Gen.







Champagne Supernova said:


> I guess Chiramii is the 5th gen Pikachu.


no i believe that is the regional rodent.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

My favorite one is Munna 

That ape would fuck Chimchar's shit up. How embarrassing for Chimchar fans.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

Gengar + Infernape = Hihidaruma


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire/Ghost type?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 11, 2010)

That ape-thing and croc, they're fucking cool. xD Not sure hwo I feel about the Magnemite-Bronzor cross.

Munna is... ermm... Let's just say I find Mijumaru a whole lot better looking now.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2010)

Fuck yes desert cocodrile


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

The Zebra and Pikanew are cool. The rest are meh.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Why doesn't anyone like the floating dreameatingflowereggpig?


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 11, 2010)

Cause we don't know what the fuck it is lol


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Its a Pokemon! :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

*Chiramii*- If the thing has Technician, it means that it's Attack power is either average-high or low. Surprised though, most pokemon we assume is that region's Pikachu are electric type. I have a feeling this thing might not be the region's Pikachu...

*Hihidaruma*- Well you guys said you wanted more fire types. This thing either looks like a mid evolution or that's simply it. It's about as relative to the Chimchar line as Pikachu is with Plusle and Minun.

*Shimama*- Willing to bet it becomes an electric unicorn. Looks cute, has good abilities, I may just train it if the possible unicorn evolution doesn't look fruity.

*Meguroko*- Stealing from Oda much? Well we have a sand hippo a sand croc might as well take the cake. It balances with Lucario perfectly, and you know this thing will evolve into something dangerous... (And heavy... and Slow... Perfect fodder for Raichu's Grass Knot)

*Mamepato*- Regional bird. Super Luck so that it can compete with Starraptor. Pigeon Heart sounds alright, but no one will use it. Hardly anyone uses screech.

*Munna*- Trying to figure out what the hell this thing is... Then I remembered it was the Dream Eater pokemon and... This thing isn't going to be a Drowzee pre-evolution will it? They both have forewarn, and why rid it of Synchronize for Insomnia? Really hoping that's not the case unless Drowzee gets an alternate evolution that is a lot better than Hypno or they really are buffing all the previous pokemon's stats...

*Gear*- Ah yes, Gear. It has both abilities of Plusle and Minun at it's disposal, meaning we don't have to dump Plusle and Minun both when we want to use either... Only one problem... It's a Steel type. Unless their abilities change in a way where they get a few free rounds of being unable to be hit by ground moves they'll be Earthquake'd before you know it.

*Dr. Araragi* - Which tree pun will she be based on?

*Pokedex* - Meh, seen worse...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy shit. Some guy on Bulbapedia is claiming that Reshiram's typing is Dragon/Fire. 

He said he's getting it off 2chan, so it's not confirmed yet, but look out for that later on Seribii. If true, then fuck yes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

Araragi means butterfly.

So far I like them, early pokemon usually have that cutesy look to them... hopefully more badassery near the middle-end.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 11, 2010)

More holy shit. Isshu map. 



EDIT: Cool, there's Black's boxart on there. I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Araragi means butterfly.
> 
> So far I like them, early pokemon usually have that cutesy look to them... hopefully more badassery near the middle-end.



So the male professors are named after trees and the females after bugs?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> More holy shit. Isshu map.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Cool, there's Black's boxart on there. I didn't even notice that.



Too much water

Is that Blacks box art or Whites?


----------



## Koi (Jun 11, 2010)

Omg I want the crocodile with glasses.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

Possibly? What other female scientists have there been...? *goes to Bulbapedia*

Professor Ivy was a woman.

EDIT: I love the Isshu region!!! <3333333333


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> More holy shit. Isshu map.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Cool, there's Black's boxart on there. I didn't even notice that.



City, Desert to the north of the city, Mountains and icy mountains, a town with A FERRIS WHEEL, town with a lighthouse, a pokeball lake with what looks like a temple, a castle, forest galore, mountainous areas... Yeah... I'm gonna like this place...

Now if only where was some where there it seemed eternal Autumn...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Possibly? What other female scientists have there been...? *goes to Bulbapedia*
> 
> Professor Ivy was a woman.
> 
> EDIT: I love the Isshu region!!! <3333333333


Though she's anime-only.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

The bottom right peninsula looks like the bottom jaw of a giant pokemon


----------



## Golbez (Jun 11, 2010)

Reshiram is Fire/Dragon and Zekrom is Electric/Dragon!! 

ARGH, NOW I DON'T KNOW WHICH TO CHOOSE!


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2010)

Is Elec/dragon a good combo ???


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 11, 2010)

Saw the new Pokemon.....I'm nothing but indifferent. 
The fire gorilla (Least I hope it turns into a gorilla) has potential. 

What I'm really excited about is Dr. Araragi. 
Thank You! First thing about gen 5 that put an immediate smile on my face.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol, Reshiram being fire/dragon is as random as Palkia being water/dragon. 

Still picking Zekrom though.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

The fire ape made this spoiler release exceptable.
I bet its only going to have a stage 1 evo



WHAT THE FCK IS THIS SHEET!


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 11, 2010)

Isshu looks kinda like GTA4's Liberty city....



The basic layout is similar, and some of those bridges line up almost perfectly...


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

So far i am pleased, nice to see that isshu is such a diverse area, and judging from the pic's it seems that your Pokemon can follow you in this game, thats sweet. The Pokemon revealed so far are a mixed bag. Some good others not quite so, but we should probably wait with the judgment, until they show us the rest of the new gen critters. 

Also yuhuu a female proffesor !.......eh i already got ninjaed by a gazilion peopel after writing this statement, but bah who cares.... It never gets old! She is still awesome!


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not thrilled by the new designs. At all. The only ones that caught some grain of my interest were the fire-ape and desert crocodile. The new flying type is probably going to the be the main 3-evo flying-type we can catch at the beginning of the game. And wow, isn't that stance almost an exact copy of Starly's sprite?

On the plus side, Isshu looks badass. Female professor?! She isn't a hag?! Dr. Araragi, lol (I will forever think of Bakemonogatari because of her now). 

AND RANDOM BATTLES OVER WIFI FINALLY COME TO POKEMON? THIS IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE. NO FRIEND CODES REQUIRED FOR THAT. YES!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire/Dragon with TurboBlaze and Electric/Dragon with Terra Voltage?

Two new type combos?

Both legendaries?

They don't have pressure?

Random no friend code battles over wifi?

A Female Scientist?

Her name is not tree related?

STOP BEING SO FUCKING AWESOME, GAMEFREAK.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 11, 2010)

*New Pokemon!!!1*

never mind, they didn't show or work


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you ever actually read the thread before you post, or do you just like seeing your own words?

And your tags are empty.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

I love the obvious pokeball design in the middle of the map, lol.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 11, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> never mind, they didn't show or work





Echo% said:


> Do you ever actually read the thread before you post, or do you just like seeing your own words?
> 
> And your tags are empty.



maybe...


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Isshu region is going to be awesome, I'm excited for it, despite lack-luster designs we just got. Though I still have faith we'll see some great evolutionary lines and Pokemon later in the game (can't wait to see the 3-evo pseudo-legendary we get in this game).


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2010)

I wonder what this region's team will be like.


----------



## Mio (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like we were both wrong in the type of Reshiram, Caelus. 

I wonder if it will have some unique white-flame attack.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 11, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Terra Voltage



Terra Voltage... Hmm... Terra... Force? Terra Destroyer?


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

And Zekrom with a pitch-black lightning bolt. 



I don't know if anyone here remembers, but when serebii was revealing info about Gen lV pokemon, there was a huge leak that released all of the new pokes; way ahead of schedule. 

I hope the same happens with this Generation. :33


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Isshu region is going to be awesome, I'm excited for it, despite lack-luster designs we just got. Though I still have faith we'll see some great evolutionary lines and Pokemon later in the game *(can't wait to see the 3-evo pseudo-legendary we get in this game).*



Wonder if i can compete with the gar that is Garchomp


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> *And Zekrom with a pitch-black lightning bolt. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be awesome. 

As for all the Pokemon getting leaked, I honestly wouldn't want it. That would just make the wait so unbearable. I mean...we have an entire year before this game even gets its international release (okay, a little less than a year). They (Nintendo/GameFreak) should just release a set of Pokemon each week - kind of how they did this with the Super Smash Bros. reveals when the game was coming out. That way we would have a steady stream of Pokemon and not a massive influx at once or nothing for weeks on end. 

Though I know they won't do this, but still. 



Nois said:


> Wonder if i can compete with the gar that is Garchomp



One can only hope.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

And the Gross that is metagross?


----------



## Golbez (Jun 11, 2010)

The Metagross that is high in the Metagame.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 11, 2010)

I think everybody would like the designs if every single pokemon had these eyes:

I mean, it worked for the original 151...


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 11, 2010)

Someone told me this edition wont have any gyms

I became interested.

Didnt touch any edition since ruby.

But if there really are no gyms this sounds interesting  to me.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

Like the others I've already gotten a team figured out lol.

And it's going to begin with that pigeon, and flaming ape


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 11, 2010)

Does Pigeon Heart mean that he can use Close Combat as much as he wants?


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 11, 2010)

Reshiram as fire/dragon? That'd make it harder to choose. I was gonna settle for Zekrom. Fuck, I might have to buy both versions then. 

One thing though, they better have one more fire/dragon this gen that's not a legendary. It's been way due. I hope it's the pseudo-Legendary. pek


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> As for all the Pokemon getting leaked, I honestly wouldn't want it. That would just make the wait so unbearable. I mean...we have an entire year before this game even gets its international release (okay, a little less than a year). They (Nintendo/GameFreak) should just release a set of Pokemon each week - kind of how they did this with the Super Smash Bros. reveals when the game was coming out. That way we would have a steady stream of Pokemon and not a massive influx at once or nothing for weeks on end.
> 
> Though I know they won't do this, but still.



I doubt that long. 

With the new Pokemon releases and the Diamond&Pearl Anime ending in the fall, the Japanese should have this game by early October/Late November if not sooner.

Although I plan on getting the Japanese Version anyways. I gotta have this particular game!


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> Does Pigeon Heart mean that he can use Close Combat as much as he wants?



If it can learn it.



Nice deduction.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Terra Voltage... Hmm... Terra... Force? Terra Destroyer?


Yeah, screw those stupid Latin people or whatever they're called. Digimon first used the word "terra".



Usubaa said:


> Does Pigeon Heart mean that he can use Close Combat as much as he wants?


Sure. If you pray hard enough that it doesn't get hit by a Special Attack.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Someone told me this edition wont have any gyms
> 
> I became interested.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that was just a rumor; though to be fair, we don't have all of the Corocoro July information released yet (or translated), so it might be true there will be no Gym Badges. But honestly if they do that, it would be a huge departure from the games we have played so far...and I'm not sure if I would like that.



Usubaa said:


> Does Pigeon Heart mean that he can use Close Combat as much as he wants?



I believe so, though it may not even be able to learn Close Combat.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 11, 2010)

> I believe so, though it may not even be able to learn Close Combat.


If I rememeber correctly, Staraptor could learn Close Combat, and this guy looks like him with different eyes.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 11, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, screw those stupid Latin people or whatever they're called. Digimon first used the word "terra".



The point was that several people had pointed out that Zekrom looked like Blackwargreymon. So since it had a "Terra" ability...


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> The Metagross that is high in the Metagame.



Well put well put

And the king that is slaking 

And The tyrant that is tyranitar


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 11, 2010)

I completely glossed over the Random Match. Wow, so they're really doing it. Finally! Nothing so far has made me happier, I'm buying this game now, mo matter what and if only for that feature. I really didn't want to get excited this soon but this shit just got good. Been waiting for them to do this since Diamond and Pearl. 

At last, I can wake up and battle actual people without leaving my bed. My hopes are already getting too high, I know this but I can't and won't stop. I feel like a schoolgirl who just meet that Twilight guy.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 11, 2010)

The new pokemon look decent and I like the fact that the new professor is a girl but what the hell is Munna?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2010)

damnit there rumor saying that Zorroa cant be cached by normal means and it need a selebi from a event.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

Whatever Zekrom's ability is, it better be good. I don't like being weak to Ice Beam and Earthquake


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> damnit there rumor saying that Zorroa cant be cached by normal means and it need a selebi from a event.



No it's true.

Zoruark is just to epic to be caught in the wild.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The new pokemon look decent and I like the fact that the new professor is a girl but what the hell is Munna?!



Since it's a dream eater pokemon and it shares an(read: one) ability with Drowzee... I'm really hoping it's not Drowzee's pre-evolution.

Unless of course Drowzee gets a new evolution where it becomes awesome.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I completely glossed over the Random Match. Wow, so they're really doing it. Finally! Nothing so far has made me happier, I'm buying this game now, mo matter what and if only for that feature. I really didn't want to get excited this soon but this shit just got good. Been waiting for them to do this since Diamond and Pearl.
> 
> At last, I can wake up and battle actual people without leaving my bed. My hopes are already getting too high, I know this but I can't and won't stop. I feel like a schoolgirl who just meet that Twilight guy.



Exactly. I think people are going to really overlook this fact, especially when there are new Pokemon being revealed, it will get ignore over the bigger news. This is a tremendous improvement and is going to majorly increase replayability and just make it that much more entertaining. 

I love the games where you have random battles (like with Jump Ultimate Stars - waiting in a lobby, other people join, you battle; simple). And now Pokemon is finally introducing this? Fuck yeah, I'm so for this. Hopefully it will give people a chance to tone-down the hardcore competitive battlers just a bit and give people like me a chance once in a while.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2010)

omg the Pokedexes are cute! Pokemon version of the iPod/iPod Nano <3

Female Professor <3

loltroll with the Pokemon that doesn't remotely look draconic/fiery being Dragon/Fire. Take that Charizard fanatics that want it as Fire/Dragon.

Chiramii is my official favo Poke. It has to be on my team!

as for the starter bird this time, I like it! It may quite possibly be the first starter bird on my team since Pidgey.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I love the games where you have random battles (like with Jump Ultimate Stars - waiting in a lobby, other people join, you battle; simple). And now Pokemon is finally introducing this? Fuck yeah, I'm so for this. Hopefully it will give people a chance to tone-down the hardcore competitive battlers just a bit and give people like me a chance once in a while.



If that's the case, I challenge you 

Btw, awesome news is awesome.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2010)

I wonder what this generation's psudeo-legendary will be like.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2010)

Gil said:


> No it's true.
> 
> Zoruark is just to epic to be caught in the wild.


fuck................ i hate events.

better be bread able.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Yea, thats a bummer.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2010)

Game is looking even more fucking epic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2010)

there already rule 34 of the professor.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2010)

As Reshiram is also a Fire type, it's going to negate the super effective of Ice attacks. Brilliant for a Dragon.


----------



## Distance (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting, very interesting new updates.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2010)

Female professor is awesome.

I like the gear, crocodile, and bird pokemon. The others are okay except the fire one which sucks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2010)

Does there exist a Pokemon Velociraptor or a Pokemon Triceratops? I know that there have been T-rex hybrids tough.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Exactly. I think people are going to really overlook this fact, especially when there are new Pokemon being revealed, it will get ignore over the bigger news. This is a tremendous improvement and is going to majorly increase replayability and just make it that much more entertaining.
> 
> I love the games where you have random battles (like with Jump Ultimate Stars - waiting in a lobby, other people join, you battle; simple). *And now Pokemon is finally introducing this?* Fuck yeah, I'm so for this. Hopefully it will give people a chance to tone-down the hardcore competitive battlers just a bit and give people like me a chance once in a while.



Just what the hell do you mean "Finally introducing this?" Pokemon Battle Revolution had random battles long before Black and White, it's just that this is the first time on a portable that they're doing this.



Linkdarkside said:


> there already rule 34 of the professor.



They are fast...


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They are fast...


That's the internet for you. 

Also, this is the very first time ever(maybe) that I felt kinda meh on the new mons.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Does there exist a Pokemon Velociraptor or a Pokemon Triceratops? I know that there have been T-rex hybrids tough.



Velociraptor? Probably Skarmory is the closet. Triceratops? Bastiodon.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Just what the hell do you mean "Finally introducing this?" Pokemon Battle Revolution had random battles long before Black and White, it's just that this is the first time on a portable that they're doing this.



For a console game, that is one thing, for a portable it is an entirely different matter. This is a massive improvement and something unprecedented for the Pokemon franchise on the DS.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jun 11, 2010)

WTF A PIG?!?! .....really?

I've always pick the fire type pokemon in every game but this time I might make an exception. A pig.... wow how lame.

Non of the starters look good really. I suppose the grass one is the most acceptable one. Oh well, at least the legendaries look bad ass.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> That's the internet for you.
> 
> Also, this is the very first time ever(maybe) that I felt kinda meh on the new mons.



Same, though the more I look at them the less meh they are becoming.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> That's the internet for you.



Yeah I know, but damn... Some characters take at least a day...



OniTasku said:


> For a console game, that is one thing, for a portable it is an entirely different matter. This is a massive improvement and something unprecedented for the Pokemon franchise on the DS.



You sounded like it was the first time in franchise history that's why I called you out on it.

You know it was going to be the next step anyway...


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, considering the relatively slow progress we get with GameFreak and them generally not wanting to mess with their winning formula too much, I didn't want to get my hopes up. I mean, I remember seeing a lot of people hoping for it (myself included) - so it was nice to have it confirmed, lol.


----------



## Laex (Jun 11, 2010)

So, too lazy to go back and look. New pokemon are ugly?


----------



## SPN (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm pretty out of the loop lately, I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> So, too lazy to go back and look. New pokemon are ugly?



they're on serebii


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

That fire ape looks like it would tear Infernape in half.

Lets hope it has a evo


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yeah I know, but damn... Some characters take at least a day...



Maybe a day passed in Japan?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Munna better not be related to Drowzee. If so, mines gonna hold an everstone.

I don't know why I like it so much. Looks like a piggy bank fetus.


----------



## Laex (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> they're on serebii



Yeah i know that 



Champagne Supernova said:


> That fire ape looks like it would tear Infernape in half.
> 
> Lets hope it has a evo



It would be so shitty if it was like Parchisu :c


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a hard time seeing something as cute as Muuna evolve into something as ugly as Drowzee, and there's really nothing similar between them other than type, ability and what appears to be a developing trunk. I'm hoping for a psychic elephant. Or it's a Drowzee pre-evo, in which case it will be holding an everstone. 



Laex said:


> Yeah i know that



Okay then


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire/Dragon hasn't been done before right? Well I like it. Suck it Charizard :33

I like how Reshiram looks nothing like a Fire type, and it _is_ fire type. I was hoping for it being part fire, but didn't get my hopes up because it looked like an ice type.

Those eyes are such a icy blue


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Both Fire/Dragon and Electric/Dragon are new type-combos.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh damn, I love Chiramii and Hihidaruma. Especially Hihidaruma, who has even overtaken Smugleaf as my favourite Gen V Pokémon so far. 

I wonder if Meguroko's ability Earthquake Spiral increases its attack by one stage each time it KOs a Pokémon, or if it's a one-time-per-battle thing... But Turbo Blaze and Terra Voltage, huh? They sound epic, so I can't wait to see what they actually do. It'd be pretty cool if the strength of their Fire and Electric attacks respectively grew with each use - sort of like an ability-activated Metronome, but restricted to a specific type rather than a single move.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Now I see why the legends have complicated tails. Zekroms looks like some sort of generator, and Reshiram's reminds me of the thing that fire comes out of on a hot air balloon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2010)

Funny how Zekrom or Reshiram don't look like Electric or Fire type


----------



## Laex (Jun 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Both Fire/Dragon and Electric/Dragon are new type-combos.



I really dislike such weird ass types


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2010)

the croc and the ape look badass, the zebra well I need to see his evolutions if it has


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> I really dislike such weird ass types



Well, Reshiram being Fire/Dragon is fairly significant considering that will lower it's weakness to Ice-type attacks. Electric/Dragon is pretty cool, and it is somewhat believable with Zekrom since it looks as though its tail is a turbine or something. 

Plus, new uber Fire and Electric attacks? Yes please.


----------



## Laex (Jun 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Well, Reshiram being Fire/Dragon is fairly significant considering that will lower it's weakness to Ice-type attacks. Electric/Dragon is pretty cool, and it is somewhat believable with Zekrom since it looks as though its tail is a turbine or something.
> 
> Plus, new uber Fire and Electric attacks? Yes please.



I really want Reshiram, but epic electric attack would be so


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I have a hard time seeing something as cute as Muuna evolve into something as ugly as Drowzee, and there's really nothing similar between them other than type, ability and what appears to be a developing trunk. I'm hoping for a psychic elephant. Or it's a Drowzee pre-evo, in which case it will be holding an everstone.



It hasn't been confirmed to do so, I just thought it might due to it's abilities, type, and species.

The two things that separate Muuna from being related to Drowzee are the fact Muuna has Synchronize and no as of yet confirmation of them doing so.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire/Dragon and Electric/Dragon, huh? So Reshiram is weak only to Ground, Rock and Dragon type attacks... Not bad at all, really, even if I had hoped for less Pok?mon weak to both Stealth Rock and Earthquake.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

No levitate


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Fire/Dragon and Electric/Dragon, huh? So Reshiram is weak only to Ground, Rock and Dragon type attacks... Not bad at all, really, even if I had hoped for less Pok?mon weak to both Stealth Rock and Earthquake.




I'd like Earthquake to not be as powerful.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

I sense an electrc rapidash 

wait... what other horses are in pokemon? ._.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2010)

Tyler said:


> No levitate



That's a bloody good thing, if I may say so. I would've been pretty pissed off if the signature legendaries of the fifth gen had generic abilities like Pressure or Levitate.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It hasn't been confirmed to do so, I just thought it might due to it's abilities, type, and species.
> 
> The two things that separate Muuna from being related to Drowzee are the fact Muuna has Synchronize and no as of yet confirmation of them doing so.



I know. And it's eyes, color, and those flowers really have nothing to do with Drowzee either. But, there are things that might hint to it being related to Drowzee too.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 11, 2010)

kiak666 said:


> ...apparently some of them are old designs way back in Gen 1 that didn't make it into the game according to some Pokemon forums I go to. Heck they even implied Mun'Na in Red and Blue.
> 
> 
> (press ctrl+f and then type in "floral" in the search box.)


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

That makes me like it even more :33

I wonder why they referenced it, but never actually added it?


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh ho, so this guy was supposed to be in the first gen? I heard that the first gen was the best gen, and by default Muuna must be the best as well. 

Flawless logic is flawless


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 11, 2010)

or muuna was the stain on the first gens flawlessness and had to be dealt with accordingly


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy shit I just noticed the new stuff on Serebii.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Pokebeach said:
			
		

> This afternoon we were contacted by a man named Martijn Müller, the webmaster of an old and famous Zelda website. He claimed to have insider information on Black and White, and after spending a few hours verifying he was who he claimed to be, we decided to indulge and see what he had to say. Granted, we often get a lot of people claiming to know insider information on Pokemon games, with some going to extreme lengths to fool us. However, he has revealed insider information to gaming communities before, which leads us to believe he is telling the truth. He also personally showed me some developer material from Black and White, which further cemented to me that he was telling the truth. Nevertheless, this information could be one highly elaborate scheme (it wouldn't be the first time), so for now, please just take all of it with a grain of salt - it's not confirmed and could be fake. As a fan site it is our duty to post rumors when we have gone to reasonable lengths to verify the sources, which is why we decided to post this. Remember, grain of salt!
> 
> * There will be 157 new Pokemon, bringing the total amount to 650.
> * Like how Giratina compliments Dialga and Palkia, a large, green snake will accompany Reshiram and Zekrom.
> ...




Yes! Yes! Yes! Tauros evo!


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope all of thats true pek

Ohand...

cool new set is cool and new


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

Reshiram stole the set. Crop Zekrom out :33


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive never really followed a gen release this early on.
Tell me, did it feel weird when you were saying their japanese names all the time, and then the english names were revealed for previous gens?

Cause i figure its gunna feel weird ._.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2010)

I will still call them by the Japanese names.


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I will still call them by the Japanese names.



We barely even did that for the starters


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2010)

N??ps said:


> We barely even did that for the starters



Smugleaf, Pignition, Derpderp.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 12, 2010)

That would be awesome if it is true.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm mostly hyped up about the choices you can make in the game. 

Hopefully, we can become like, totally evulz


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2010)

I honestly think the new pokemon are badass for the reason that we got _variety_; All of them [except normal but whatever] are different types
It just hypes up the crap that they can still create shizz
Maybe not too fond of the Gear dude but you're not gonna love everyone pokemon so whatever


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2010)

That info sound sweet. I'm still hoping for smugleaf's evo to be that fanart.


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2010)

Mijumaru
Hihidaruma
Shimama
Meguroko
Mamepato
Zorua



Loving these new pokemon, except Pokabu and Muuna though.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

Just a little bit more on the beautiful piggy bank fetus.



			
				Pokebeach said:
			
		

> Now this is quite interesting. Was Munma referenced in the first generation games? After you defeat a Lass outside of Rock Tunnel in Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, and their remakes, she tells you...
> 
> "The POKEMON here are so chunky! There should be a pink one with a floral pattern!"
> 
> Quite the random description, with no Pokemon since now ever fitting it. There has been a rumor circulating on the Internet for years and years that Gamefreak originally created more than 1,000 Pokemon designs, and while we know that some Pokemon were delayed a generation (like Shellos and Gastrodon, originally for Ruby and Sapphire), who would think that after almost 15 years they would actually use a concept from that far back? Was Mun'ma a rough idea that long ago or even a near-complete design? Seems like Gamefreak is really scraping the barrel if that's the case. Regardless, it's astounding that Red and Green from 1996 now reference a Pokemon from 2010. Thanks go to Zierant from our forums for notifying us of this.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 12, 2010)

> Black and white, good versus evil, and yin and yang are going to play a major part in the plot. However, unlike previous Pokemon games, the decisions and choices you make will "influence" the plot of the game. If you make "good" choices, you might get certain help or items, whereas "bad" choices could have negative effects. The point is that the plot will not be as cut-and-dry as previous games, changing depending on the player's actions.
> .



I FUCKING CALLED IT.

Can't wait to get this game.


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2010)

So I'm guessing Zoroark is only going to be a dark type then.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2010)

> Black and white, good versus evil, and yin and yang are going to play a major part in the plot. However, unlike previous Pokemon games, the decisions and choices you make will "influence" the plot of the game. If you make "good" choices, you might get certain help or items, whereas "bad" choices could have negative effects. The point is that the plot will not be as cut-and-dry as previous games, changing depending on the player's actions.



I NEED A DS


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 12, 2010)

hey guys i know im late but has there been any new pokemon revealed


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> hey guys i know im late but has there been any new pokemon revealed





There you go. A lot of new Pok?mon.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 12, 2010)

So, THIS is how the pokemon die?!

Being replaced by digimon xD

A minotaur? Legendary digimon wannabe look alikes? Two starters(grass and water) made by combining some of the previous starters(grass=treecko wannabe, water=piplup+maybe mudkip, but I doubt it).

Good vs Evil?

Ah, I say farewell to pokemon, it has been a nice run  Will miss them


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Gil said:


> I FUCKING CALLED IT.
> 
> Can't wait to get this game.



I belive I was first. At least in this thread.

But fuck it. We knew it


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

Ha i just did my esearch, and ive made a obvious discovery!

Hihi = baboon

Daruma = A rather chucky man that was said to have brought buddhism to china and japan. There are things called daruma dolls which look like short round men with big circle eyes.

Japanese is fun


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> So, THIS is how the pokemon die?!
> 
> Being replaced by digimon xD
> 
> ...



Wait, what?! 

You're actually COMPLAINING about the awesome looking Pok?mon that were revealed? You're actually COMPLAINING that Black and White's storyline won't be as generic as "go here, beat that gym leader, fight those Team *insert generic name here* guys 'til they lose faith in their ability to fulfil their plans due to being beaten by a child in a Pok?mon battle, defeat the Elite Four, end of game"?

I'm more excited about the next generation than ever thanks to Chiramii, Hihidaruma and the idea that the story and the reactions you see will change depending on what actions you take yourself. If nothing else, it adds replayability.


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh mah gawd! 
Hihidaruma Evo!?!


*Spoiler*: _Not fake!_ 





Lul, why hasnt anyone said this yet?
I imagine that hihidaruma and this big buddy are probably form the same japanese lore.
I mean look at the eyebrows... and the eyes... and the body color.... and the body type.... and they are both about fire....


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Taurous evolution, CAELUS APPROVES!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2010)

Taurus evo? yes gimme gimme gimme!!!! now give me a Farfet'd and Sableye evo and i'll be happy camper



Starstalker said:


> So, THIS is how the pokemon die?!
> 
> Being replaced by digimon xD
> 
> ...



Oh stop bitching, Oh my god the legendaries look different...so freaking what. they don't look like Digimon, as somebody else noted a while ago it's Palkia and Dialga that look like Digimon. but the series has been running for 15+ years, there's going to be some similarites between either franchise.

also you're complaining about the plot being a about good and evil and the choices you make? so want the same old go to city fight gym leader and maybe fight region's gang in city storyline again? Pokemon needs some kinda change in it's storyline and I welcome it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

The new pokemon are meh, though the fire baboon and the zebra intrigue me.


----------



## Laex (Jun 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Holy shit I just noticed the new stuff on Serebii.



You slow bitch you


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

ITT; Metagame talk

The Sand Crocodile has an interesting new skill. Boosting your attack for every successful win is pretty cool.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> ITT; Metagame talk
> 
> The Sand Crocodile has an interesting new skill. Boosting your attack for every successful win is pretty cool.



Next best thing to having an Attack-orientated version of Ninjask's Speed Boost.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> ITT; Metagame talk
> 
> The Sand Crocodile has an interesting new skill. Boosting your attack for every successful win is pretty cool.



Huh, it's like motivational system, if you do good, you'll try harder

And I actually like the designs. The baboon, the zebra and the crocodile might actually land in my party

I mean, a fucking lightning pony?


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm definitely calling that Crocodile Mr. Zero


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm definitely calling that Crocodile Mr. Zero





I'm more interested in the poison support though.

The pink blob thingy reminds me of a baby form for drowzee. Kinda ironic for the pedo pokemon to have such a cute form.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

Thats why I hope its not Drowzee's pre evo.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 12, 2010)

So far the revealed Pokemon aren't impressing me much 


I pray the Starter Evo's are much cooler. The Legendaries aren't bad, I suppose.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 12, 2010)

I really like the two gears pokemon.Makes me think next gen Magnemite.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope the game being not as linear as before is true.

The new pokemon don't look bad at all. I'm obviously more concerned about their evos, but for now I'm very much intrigued 

Tauros evo 


I'm just praying, _praying_ for gen 5 to be compatible with better wifi security settings.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

So far I like pretty much all of the new pokeymen, with Fire-ape and Mickey Mouse being my favorites.

Munna is shit though.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 12, 2010)

If that's true, maybe I'll actually buy both games, and go full "good" in one and full "evil" in the other.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh yeah and, rule 34 hit Prof. Araragi.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 12, 2010)

Tauros evolution sounds legit and cool

I really hope gen V has a evolution of marowak


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Tauros evolution sounds legit and cool
> 
> I really hope gen V has a evolution of marowak



To raise his speed, yeah. He already has the ability to have the best Attack in game, if done right. Still, I love Cubone and dislike Marowak. A cool 3rd form would help.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> To raise his speed, yeah. He already has the ability to have the best Attack in game, if done right. Still, I love Cubone and dislike Marowak. A cool 3rd form would help.



I always had the same feelings towards Cubone line. Marowak's shit.

I'd like a Pinsir evo, just so that it catches up with Scyther. Another Bug/Steel pek

Then again I don't like Bug pokemon all that much.

Tauros evo should rape by default.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Tauros evo should rape by default.



Minotauros needs 140 base Attack and 140 base Speed and the ability to learn Belly Drum.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Minotauros needs 140 base Attack and 140 base Speed and the ability to learn Belly Drum.


Sooo, basically you want a regular pokemon that would own ubers:ho


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2010)

What's with all this talk about an Tauros evolution?


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Tauros should get one

I'm expecting a lot of poison, steel, electric and fire pokemon from this NYC generation


----------



## Golbez (Jun 12, 2010)

If Tauros gets to stand on two legs, it would probaly end up getting Fighting Type.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 12, 2010)

Forget Tauros. I'm still waiting for a Farfetch'd evo.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> I belive I was first. At least in this thread.
> 
> But fuck it. We knew it


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 12, 2010)

Farfetch'd evo would be good.

And obviously another eeveelution, dragon perharps?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 12, 2010)

*...and ghost also*


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 12, 2010)

Farfetch definitely needs an evo.

Flying/Fighting?


----------



## Laex (Jun 12, 2010)

Gil said:


> Farfetch definitely needs an evo.
> 
> Flying/Fighting?



Im thinking Flying/Grass  Use that leek for some good shit.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> Im thinking Flying/Grass  Use that leek for some good shit.



Anything with Close Combat, the Samurai Duck needs a boost big-time.

And teh Dunsparzzz


----------



## Laex (Jun 12, 2010)

Dunsparce? 

He's already epic  He'll be an uber if he gers an evo.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Gil said:


>



I knew that

Shuckle should get an evo too damnit


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 12, 2010)

I...don't really like the newly revealed Pokémon asside from the Chinchilla, the Bird, and the Gear. Though I'm loving that the professor is a female.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 12, 2010)

who thinks there's gonna be a grass/dragon type? i'm not saying that there will be one but what if? that's never happened before like a water/fire.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Sooo, basically you want a regular pokemon that would own ubers:ho



Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2010)

Playing Pokemon Blue on my DSi XL is pretty awesome.

Can't wait to get Pokemon White.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh and Mamepato is a Honchkrow wannabe. Just look at it's pose!

Though it'll probably be my favorite beginning bird Pokemon ever.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't have much to say right now. Just posting so this goes in my subscribed threads.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

The new dragon legendaries are Fire/Dragon and Electric/Dragon.  All I have to say is:

About.  Freaking.  Time.

On the Fire/Dragon anyway.  Seriously, why was that not in Gen-1?  Seems like an obvious typing to me.  Oh well.

Also, I'm somewhat liking the new pokemon.  The Ground/Dark gator looks like a bro.

The new professor being female is awesome as well.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 12, 2010)

Fuck yeah, new stuff.

If i'm honest, I think the designs are ASS, too much HerpDerp cuteness and BIG ROUND EYES but the type combinations seem to be much more creative. Hopefully that trend will continue throughout the new set.

And I think i'm the only one who begrudgingly likes the pink one :3


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Fuck yeah, new stuff.
> 
> If i'm honest, I think the designs are ASS, too much HerpDerp cuteness and BIG ROUND EYES but the type combinations seem to be much more creative. Hopefully that trend will continue throughout the new set.
> 
> And I think i'm the only one who begrudgingly likes the pink one :3



I can agree the new pokemon designs are meh at the most, but the new protagonists are amazing.  Best designed protagonists IMO.

Seriously, the guy looks like a smug, cocky son of a bitch, I can respect that.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> The new dragon legendaries are Fire/Dragon and Electric/Dragon.  All I have to say is:
> 
> About.  Freaking.  Time.
> 
> ...



I also totally agree here with the fire/dragon combo. It's so fucking obvious but maybe that's why they've never done it before. It's kind of a clich? but I think it's about time.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

Panic said:


> I also totally agree here with the fire/dragon combo. It's so fucking obvious but maybe that's why they've never done it before. It's kind of a clich? but I think it's about time.



Hmm, it might be a cliche, but I don't care, I'm just happy that they made one finally.  

Only problem is that I like Dragon/Electric as well.  What to do.

Also:  Dragon/Ice and Dragon/Dark would be nice, as long as we are talking about what typing we want.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Whatever do you mean?



I'm saying a pseudo legend Tauros, as in Normal/Dragon Bullzilla


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Hmm, it might be a cliche, but I don't care, I'm just happy that they made one finally.
> 
> Only problem is that I like Dragon/Electric as well.  What to do.
> 
> Also:  Dragon/Ice and Dragon/Dark would be nice, as long as we are talking about what typing we want.



Dragon/Ice and Dragon/Dark were what I assumed when I first saw them on Serebii. I'm definitely going for the Dragon/Fire. My favorite type is Fire.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

Panic said:


> Dragon/Ice and Dragon/Dark were what I assumed when I first saw them on Serebii. I'm definitely going for the Dragon/Fire. My favorite type is Fire.



Don't blame you, good Fire-Types are a rarity.  Probably going for him myself, along with Smugleaf.

Dragon/Fighting and Dragon/Dark might have made sense from the JP standpoint, since Fighting is actually the "Honorable/Light" type in JP and the Dark type is the "Dirty Fighting" type.  Would have worked with the yin-yang/light-dark theme they have going on, but only in JP.

I have no qualms with the types they picked though.




Nois said:


> I'm saying a pseudo legend Tauros, as in Normal/Dragon Bullzilla



Tauros having a pseudo-legendary evolution would rock my socks off.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope they make a move like belly drum that maximizes special attack...that would be sick


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Minotauros proven fake?



It's a recoloring of a pokemon made on a DA account from a year ago. I dunno if the guy claiming Tauros would evolve provided that pic. But if so, I'd say his credibility has become quite low, yeah?


----------



## Beastly (Jun 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Minotauros proven fake?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a recoloring of a pokemon made on a DA account from a year ago. I dunno if the guy claiming Tauros would evolve provided that pic. But if so, I'd say his credibility has become quite low, yeah?



if that is the minotaurus form it is rather dissapointing i must say


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow. FUCK that guy.

stupid twats spreadin bs rumors.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Minotauros proven fake?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a recoloring of a pokemon made on a DA account from a year ago. I dunno if the guy claiming Tauros would evolve provided that pic. But if so, I'd say his credibility has become quite low, yeah?



Yeah, that Tauros Evo is pretty much fake at this point.  He had some excuse a couple of pages later.  Not sure how trustworthy his word is, or how reliable his "sources" are though.  

Doesn't mean that all the info he gave was fake though, but I'd take all of it with even more of a grain of salt than before.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, he just damaged his credibility a bit. A shame, we all seemed to agree that Tauros evolving was a sweet idea. Here's hoping Gamefreak does it.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 12, 2010)

so i hear gen v will have items to change the weather?

if so we'll never have to waste a turn setting up sunny day or rain dance


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 12, 2010)

i think that new pink pokemon looks like an alien cow


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

He says he was just giving us a glimpse of what it may look like. Or some crap. Anyways......



Reshiram = ~10.5 feet
Zekrom = ~9.5 feet 


They're so liddo!


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I can't possibly figure out what kind of Pokemans are these


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 12, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> Hey guys, I can't possibly figure out what kind of Pokemans are these



*lifts up rock* Hello! Hows life under there?


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *lifts up rock* Hello! Hows life under there?



Cmon kinzey, he was obviously using sarcasm.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 12, 2010)

That would be horrible.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> There you go. A lot of new Pok?mon.



To me that new bird Pokemon just looks way too much like Starly.

I really like that new pink thing though...whatever it is. I think it's cute.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 12, 2010)

Gil said:


> That would be horrible.



oh yeah that would be horrible. it looks like a snowman-beast


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

As horrible as Derp2 looks there, I could see it happening


----------



## Vanity (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah....although I won't be getting the Water starter anyway. >_< As long as I like one starter, that's all I need at least.

Anyway, I do also like that new zebra Pokemon.

I just think that pink one is one of the cutest ones ever.


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

Gil said:


> That would be horrible.



Whew
I panicked until i saw wht you said


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 12, 2010)

that zebra pokemon is something that i'll be using for the elite four if it has an evolve form.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2010)

My tastes in the new batch have gone from "meh" to "kinda like'em".


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 12, 2010)

Hm, so the guy that "leaked" information to Pokebeach is pretty much confirmed for being fake? That's a bummer. Hopefully there are some of it that holds true, though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

First, regarding the Tauros evolution, I'm happy the one on Pok? Beach is fake. It looks kinda gay to me. Tauros is awesome and that evo just doesn't work. I think he needs an evo or even a pre-evo but they need to be awesome.



Beastly said:


> so i hear gen v will have items to change the weather?
> 
> if so we'll never have to waste a turn setting up sunny day or rain dance



That would totally kick ass. I hope this is true.



Brickhunt said:


> Hey guys, I can't possibly figure out what kind of Pokemans are these







kinzey said:


> *lifts up rock* Hello! Hows life under there?



LOL!



Gil said:


> That would be horrible.



Oh God no!


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 12, 2010)

they need a new and improved story for these pokemon games.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. It's always different but very familiar.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

If Tauros gets one, Miltank needs one.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyler said:


> If Tauros gets one, Miltank needs one.



Agreed.               **


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd say that Kangaskhan is more in desperate need of an evolution long before Tauros, but that is just me.

Edit: _It's over nine-thousaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!_


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Panic said:


> Agreed.               **



Hmm, maybe. Many people don't realize the glory of Miltank. It's actually an AMAZING tank.

Miltank:
HP - 95
Attack - 80
Defense - 105
Speed - 100
Impressive!

Tauros:
HP -75
Attack - 100
Defense - 95
Speed - 110
Also impressive!


And both have have a total of 490, which convinces me they are meant to be together. So, I say yes to an evo for both!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

The only thing I wouldn't like about fighting a Miltank evolution is that Miltank already has such a high defense and it's hard as shit to defeat so an evo would only be harder. Having one, though, would kick ass.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2010)

This would be so awesome. :WTF

Tauros deserves an evolution. I don't really see the need for a Miltank evo, but, maybe a preevo?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

^Stepping in to Vaporeons territory!

Well Im gonna be greedy and ask for Miltank and Tauros to have pre evo's too


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Panic said:


> The only thing I wouldn't like about fighting a Miltank evolution is that Miltank already has such a high defense and it's hard as shit to defeat so an evo would only be harder. Having one, though, would kick ass.



Would certainly make it a powerhouse. I mean, hell, Alakazam is in the 490 base total group. The cattle would surpass him


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> This would be so awesome. :WTF
> 
> Tauros deserves an evolution. I don't really see the need for a Miltank evo, but, maybe a preevo?



Is that supposed to be an Eevee evolution?

Also, I think a Miltank pre-evo is more likely than an evo but we'll see I guess. I dunno, they may not do either.



Tyler said:


> Well Im gonna be greedy and ask for them to have pre evo's too



Agreed. Unlikely, though.

And for whoever said Kangaskhan needs an evo is absolutely right.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

That pic is a Mijumaru evo, and I like it. Its just way to similar to Vaporeon. And we only need one Vaporeon.

Kangaskhans babeh needs to be its own Pokemon.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyler said:


> That pic is a Mijumaru evo, and I like it. Its just way to similar to Vaporeon. And we only need one Vaporeon.
> 
> Kangaskhans babeh needs to be its own Pokemon.



Yeah, it is a lot similiar too Mijumaru. Still would be a vast improvement of Miju's design tho 



Gotta say, I love these hypothetical evos.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Yeah, it is a lot similiar too Mijumaru. Still would be a vast improvement of Miju's design tho
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I love these hypothetical evos.



That would be so fucking boss for a final form!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

What pokemon do you want to have an evo? Besides Farfetchd :lol

Edit: Whoops, thought that :lol would be a little smiley thingy. Guess not


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Hmm, maybe. Many people don't realize the glory of Miltank. It's actually an AMAZING tank.
> 
> Miltank:
> HP - 95
> ...



To enforce the need for them to be together, there should be a new thing!
A pre evo that braches off into two already existing pokemon 

Pre evo -> Tauros
Same pre evo (female) -> Miltank


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

N??ps said:


> To enforce the need for them to be together, there should be a new thing!
> A pre evo that braches off into two already existing pokemon
> 
> Pre evo -> Tauros
> Same pre evo (female) -> Miltank



Sort of like Tyrogue, but a baby cow thingy?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> This would be so awesome. :WTF
> 
> Tauros deserves an evolution. I don't really see the need for a Miltank evo, but, maybe a preevo?



it looks like the last evo for mijumaru


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> it looks like the last evo for mijumaru


That's what its supposed to be.

I like the idea of Miltank ande Tauros being in the same evolutionary branch. 
But if they get a common prevo, they both need evos


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2010)

meh

I'm hoping Mijumaru's evolutions are fighting/water like Poliwrath.

Why? Because it remindz me of Otters 11. 

All I know is that Tauros's evo better be a minotaur or I will fuck some shit up.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler said:


> If Tauros gets one, Miltank needs one.



I'm sorry but no...Miltank does not need one, not when it's fucking hard to kill as it is.

a pre evo yes but no regular evo.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 13, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Yeah, it is a lot similiar too Mijumaru. Still would be a vast improvement of Miju's design tho
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I love these hypothetical evos.



Bossanovah!

What's that Japanese site where the user submitted pictures are displayed?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

Gil said:


> Bossanovah!
> 
> What's that Japanese site where the user submitted pictures are displayed?



pixiv, you have to join. It's easy if you open it in Google Chrome and let it auto translate or whatever. You can use that and/or the booru's.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah! google chrome is the best!! you should get it!!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> That's what its supposed to be.
> 
> I like the idea of Miltank ande Tauros being in the same evolutionary branch.
> But if they get a common prevo, they both need evos



I like this idea.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2010)

I always thought Miltank and taurous were just different sexes of 1 species?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mamepato is a Normal/Flying type Pokemon introduced in Generation V. It is the Baby Pigeon Pokemon that will appear in Pokemon Black and Pokemon White. It's class is a Baby Pidgeon Pokemon and has the abilities Pidgeon Heart and Super Luck.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chiramii is a Normal-type Pok?mon introduced in Generation V along with six other Pok?mon in July's issue of CoroCoro. It will first appear in Pok?mon Black and White. Chiramii's classification is a Chinchilla Pok?mon. It has two new abilites, Cute Charm, and Technician. Chiramii is a white Pok?mon, with a body similar to that of a chinchilla, its tail has the shape of a feather, it has also got a tuft of hair on its head.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hihidaruma is a Fire type Pokemon introduced in Generation V. It's classification is the Flaming Pokemon. It has a new ability called Encourage




*Spoiler*: __ 



Meguroko is the desert crocodile Pokemon. Meguroko's class is Desert Crocodile Pokemon. It is a Ground/Dark type from Generation V. It will appear in Pokemon Black and Pokemon White. It's abilities are Earthquake Spiral and Intimidate.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shimama is a Generation V Pokemon and is a Electric type Pokemon. It's classification is a Charged Pokemon. It's abilities are Lightningrod and Motor Drive. It will also have a new move, Wild Bolt, that will do major damage but will have recoil.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zorua's name may be derived from the Spanish word for fox, zorro. Zorua is the third Pok?mon to be a Fox Pok?mon. (First Vulpix, then Ninetales).




*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people expected that Zoroark could have been an evolved form of Mightyena, probably because of its appearance.
It may be similar to Generation IV's Lucario as it was released in similar circumstances
Some people also expected that Zoroark could have been the evolved form of Weavile, also probably because of its appearance and color.

_The sprite that appears in the game._


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't to come off as a dick, but why do you always do that? Its really annoying 

I know your just trying to share news, but its like you don't read anything, you just post whatever without looking to see if we discussed it already. Just a few days ago you put " The New Region will be called the Isshu Region" in spoiler tags. STOOOOOOOOOOOP.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

Zorua is gonna be an event Pokémon, right?


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> Zorua is gonna be an event Pok?mon, right?



Its says on serebii.net that ur gonna have to trade the celebii given in the upcoming movie to pokemon black or white to access the event for Zorua


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Its says on serebii.net that ur gonna have to trade the celebii given in the upcoming movie to pokemon black or white to access the event for Zorua



Sometimes they make this too complicated. How do you get the Celebi from the movie? Is it a code or something?


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> Sometimes they make this too complicated. How do you get the Celebi from the movie? Is it a code or something?



I'm not sure cuz i've never been to the japanese movies but i think its just a mystery gift sent to your ds game


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get this weird impression, you're kinda slow


----------



## Laex (Jun 13, 2010)

Kinda really slow. And its annoying


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2010)

So what pokemon is everyone hoping gets an evolution this gen?


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So what pokemon is everyone hoping gets an evolution this gen?



Marowak.Corsola.Dunsparce.Tauros.Pinsir


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So what pokemon is everyone hoping gets an evolution this gen?



Farfetch'd and Sableye


----------



## Burke (Jun 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So what pokemon is everyone hoping gets an evolution this gen?



Well most of us want a miltank and tauros pre evo - Caffa 

I want a mister mime evo - Mastermime 

New eeveelutions are in order

And i would like to see dragon/fire pseudo legendary evolution family


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm hoping for Sableye, Mawile, Zangoose and Seviper evos.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2010)

Fire ape's ability is on Serebii

Zekrom sprite


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm hoping for Sableye, Mawile, Zangoose and Seviper evos.



3rd gen fan much?

im actually hoping for an evolution of solrock and lunatone as well


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2010)

Funnily enough I disliked 3rd gen the most.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2010)

I want an evolution of Tauros.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 13, 2010)

Why does everything need an evolution? Why can't Pokemon just remain unique as they are?


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> Kinda really slow. And its annoying



Maybe he's a kid and gives shit about reading a page or two back before posting.
*checks profile info*

Well, he's 14, seeing how my sister is 13 I can see why that dude rolls like that



Beastly said:


> Marowak.Corsola.Dunsparce.Tauros.Pinsir


I would trip and roll if Dunsparce turned out to be the MAgikarp of Gen V


Emperor Joker said:


> Farfetch'd and Sableye


Hell yeah, Flying/Grass and Ghost/Psychic


Nøøps said:


> Well most of us want a miltank and tauros pre evo - Caffa
> 
> I want a mister mime evo - Mastermime
> 
> ...



Dragon/Fire pseudo-legend sounds plasuable Also, eeveelutions need to happen. Poison and Steel are my vote for the urban generation.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm hoping for Sableye, Mawile, Zangoose and Seviper evos.



Zangoose is my fav out of those so that's an obvious 'yes' from me. Mawile I could actually care for if it got a nice evo.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Why does everything need an evolution? Why can't Pokemon just remain unique as they are?



that would be kinda lame

everything but legendaries will have evolutions eventually


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't really see the gimmick pokemon getting evolutions.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I don't really see the gimmick pokemon getting evolutions.



wat are the gimmick pokemon    ?


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2010)

Ditto, Unown, Smeargle, etc.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

A Kecleon evo with a much better pseudo-multitype ability would be great. 

Oh, and poison support, lots of poison support.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Poison type doesn't get enough love in the last 2 generations. Fire is neglected too damnit. Most fire pokemon from gen 3 and 4 are somehow slow too:/


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> A Kecleon evo with a much better pseudo-multitype ability would be great.
> 
> Oh, and poison support, lots of poison support.



Speaking of poison support, i heard there was an item to change the weather of the battlefield to a poison field...so sludge bomb has 100% poison rate and toxic spikes take immediate effect.



Nois said:


> Poison type doesn't get enough love in the last 2 generations. Fire is neglected too damnit. Most fire pokemon from gen 3 and 4 are somehow slow too:/



Infernape?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 13, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Speaking of poison support, i heard there was an item to change the weather of the battlefield to a poison field...so sludge bomb has 100% poison rate and toxic spikes take immediate effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Infernape?



Infernape is honestly one of the 4 top tier fire pokemon to use, most fire types are worthless, they need to step their game up with fire.. 

also win to whoever said Tauros evolution


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Speaking of poison support, i heard there was an item to change the weather of the battlefield to a poison field...so sludge bomb has 100% poison rate and toxic spikes take immediate effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Infernape?



Still worthless agains the steel type, unless there happens to be a new poison ability/move that bypasses steel's poison invulnerability. Or more pokemon with normalize.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Still worthless agains the steel type, unless there happens to be a new poison ability/move that bypasses steel's poison invulnerability. Or more pokemon with normalize.



That's like saying Ground Types need more love because they're worthless against Flying Types. 

But yeah, I wonder if these weather-changing items are held by Pok?mon or used like Potions. How long they last is another curiosity...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Marowak.Corsola.Dunsparce.Tauros.Pinsir



Kanghaskan and eevee and girafirig and castform.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2010)

> Zangoose is my fav out of those so that's an obvious 'yes' from me. Mawile I could actually care for if it got a nice evo.



Lol my legit shiny Zangoose <3 I'd love for them to get evolutions though in all seriousness.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> That's like saying Ground Types need more love because they're worthless against Flying Types.
> 
> But yeah, I wonder if these weather-changing items are held by Pok?mon or used like Potions. How long they last is another curiosity...



Ground types though have support like gravity, or are usually able to learn moves that can hit flying types(effective ones at that). Poison types don't have that level of support.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

The Pseudo Legendary better not be Fire/Dragon we have Reshiram for that. And if it turns out to be Fire/Dragon, its going straight to ubers.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Still worthless agains the steel type, unless there happens to be a new poison ability/move that bypasses steel's poison invulnerability. Or more pokemon with normalize.



kinda like how miracle eye removes dark immunity to psychic? that'd be interesting


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 13, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Why does everything need an evolution? Why can't Pokemon just remain unique as they are?



Fucking this.


Where were you to back me up on this when I was spouting off this same sentiment?


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2010)

b-but I want my favorite pokemon to evolve so they don't become extinct.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> b-but I want my favorite pokemon to evolve so they don't become extinct.



lol yeah it would be kinda lame if the starters never evolved...they would be so weak


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler said:


> The Pseudo Legendary better not be Fire/Dragon we have Reshiram for that. And if it turns out to be Fire/Dragon, its going straight to ubers.



what's an uber. fire/dragon.....


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Infernape and starters aside, there is not enough nice fire pokemon imo.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nois said:


> Infernape and starters aside, there is not enough nice fire pokemon imo.



Heatran was an amazing OU fire pokemon


----------



## Zentai (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what's an uber. fire/dragon.....



An uber is a pokemon with a ridiculously high base stats. Only legends are in this group.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Heatran was an amazing OU fire pokemon



Yes, but I mean the number fo non-legend/non-starter fire alternatives. In Gen 3 , if I wanted to play with a non-fire starter, I would have to wait for the bit with Flannery's gym to get a Numel...


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Zentai said:


> An uber is a pokemon with a ridiculously high base stats. Only legends are in this group.


I thought Garchomp, Wynaut and Wobbuffet were considered ubers as well?

And aren't many legendaries _not_ in the uber tier?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

1. how come you can't catch the starter pokemon in the other games?
2. does Rotom and Shaymin count as legendaries?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> 1. how come you can't catch the starter pokemon in the other games?
> 2. does Rotom and Shaymin count as legendaries?



1: Cuz.

2: Rotom no, Shaymin yes.



Kno7 said:


> I thought Garchomp, Wynaut and Wobbuffet were considered ubers as well?
> 
> And aren't many legendaries _not_ in the uber tier?



They are, here is the Uber Tier currently.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 13, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I thought Garchomp, Wynaut and Wobbuffet were considered ubers as well?
> 
> And aren't many legendaries _not_ in the uber tier?



Yeah, I should have put mostly legendaries. Actually most of them are in there, but not all of them, I just looked at a list.



> 1. how come you can't catch the starter pokemon in the other games?
> 2. does Rotom and Shaymin count as legendaries?



So you have to interact with other people.

Shaymin does, Rotom doesn't.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

Zentai said:


> An uber is a pokemon with a ridiculously high base stats. Only legends are in this group.



No not really. There are regular pokes in uber, and legends that arent uber.

Edit: NVM, you corrected yourself.


----------



## Laex (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> Kanghaskan and eevee and girafirig and castform.



Are you fucked? Another Eevee evo?


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> Are you fucked? Another Eevee evo?



I think all types should get an eevee... that's kinda the trademark of that poke no?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> 2. does Rotom and Shaymin count as legendaries?


Considering Rotom's low stats and the fact that he can be caught so easily and so early in the game(s), why would you even ask about it?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> Are you fucked? Another Eevee evo?



there's already seven on them. so why not?


----------



## Zentai (Jun 13, 2010)

Haha, that makes me wanna see a flying type eevee.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 13, 2010)

But don't all the Eeveelutions specialize in something. Like one having the highest speed, another- the highest Defence, a third- highest Special Defence etc. What would they do with more of 'em? =/


----------



## Burke (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, im no pokemon wizard, but does the game blow up if a wobbuffet enters a battle against another wobbuffet?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2010)

lol wobuffet. 

idk why everyone thinks he's god... I can OHKO him lots.


----------



## Nuzlocke (Jun 13, 2010)

the crocodile, the zebra and the ape look cool, smugleaf is gonna be my starter


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Nuzlocke said:


> the crocodile, the zebra and the ape look cool, *smugleaf is gonna be my starter*



Meh still waiting to see the evos for the starters before I decide on what i'm getting.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Hey, im no pokemon wizard, but does the game blow up if a wobbuffet enters a battle against another wobbuffet?



That would look like a chess match between two superbrain computers. Nothing would happen, unless a bad package or lagg happens.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not even gonna use a starter anymore. I'll just use up into the point I catch a bird or chinchilla.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2010)

I always go with Water for starter, so Mijumaru shall be my starter. Hopefully he has some epic evolutions or at least have some decent stats.

For my team, Hihidaruma and Meguroko will be on my team, that's a fact. Not getting that piece of shit bird though, unless, I need it to fly.

Which is why I hope HMs are removed this game and replaced with items who replicate their functions.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

As much as I like no HM's, the thought of not having an infinite supply of Surf/Waterfall sucks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 13, 2010)

Zentai said:


> Haha, that makes me wanna see a flying type eevee.



A flying Eevee-lution without wings is one that will suffer greatly in the movepool department, I would have to wager.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

this might be my team:

1. Starter- high speed stat. (that mean pokabu is the slowest.  it's either Smugleaf or Mijumaru)
2. fire type
3. Shimama- if it has an evolve form.
4. water type,(if i don't have mijumaru)
5. Legendary
6. Ground type- with high defense stat


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

A legend in the main team? I find regular pokes much more interesting.


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 13, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I always go with Water for starter, so Mijumaru shall be my starter. Hopefully he has some epic evolutions or at least have some decent stats.
> 
> For my team, Hihidaruma and Meguroko will be on my team, that's a fact. Not getting that piece of shit bird though, unless, I need it to fly.
> 
> Which is why I hope HMs are removed this game and replaced with items who replicate their functions.


Honestly, I think it's more practical to send your Scyther to cut a tree than to carry a chainsaw in your backpack, the idea of the HMs is fine, what it hurts it is that the only way to remove them is to use a move deleter which is simply annoying and unnecessary (seriously, what the fuck was in the developers head?) they should made them removable like any other TM.

Seriously, if I were a main game designer at Game Freak, one of the first things I would do would be make HMs removable and make a item that turns a forgotten move into a TM, it's annoying how you need to give up one useful move in order to use a HM just for a section and your Pkmn can't learn again unless there is a equivalent TM in your backpack.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

Nois said:


> A legend in the main team? I find regular pokes much more interesting.



most people use legendaries in their main team


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

Bah I don't like relying on Legends, they make it too easy sometimes >.>

But my hopes for this Gen is to give a couple of the Pokes with only Stage 1 evolvers a stage two


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> most people use legendaries in their main team



If you knew most people that post would have merit.

Judging on what I've seen from the people on this site, my friends, and other sites, Legendaries are more like novelty pokemon.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

i made an evolve form of carnivine. it's called arbavine.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

I want an evolved version of Marrowack


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 13, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> I want an evolved version of Marrowack


I want to take that skull from Cubone, put on Charmander and evolve it into a Greymon


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> most people use legendaries in their main team



Not really...

Legendaries are more like trophys.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

no they're not


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

almost 3000 posts


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2010)

My main problem with HMs is that you have to bring the Pokemon who use them everywhere you will need them. Besides, IMO, it is a waste of a move slot. 

*shrug*

EDIT: I usually don't put Legends on my teams. Now, Psudeo-legendaries are a different story. 

However, if the legendary is super cool, I'll bring them.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

YAY!!! i'm number 3000


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Bah I don't like relying on Legends, they make it too easy sometimes >.>
> 
> But my hopes for this Gen is to give a couple of the Pokes with only Stage 1 evolvers a stage two



some legendaries suck....like moltres and articuno

darkrai on the other hand...


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> My main problem with HMs is that you have to bring the Pokemon who use them everywhere you will need them. Besides, IMO, it is a waste of a move slot.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> ...



For the plot part and inside gameplay, I think whatever floats one's boat is ok. People can have all 6 legends in their party for all I care. But I have never seen anyone use legendaries in a non-with-firends, competitive battle.

And most of the time, legendaries are just boring, and outside looking cool at times that's it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

Beastly said:


> some legendaries suck....like moltres and articuno



why do you say that?


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> why do you say that?



Because it's true... Some of them are just there for plot. And for most people playing outside the plot, it is more enjoyable to strive for a good regular team.

Not saying that having legendaries is bad, it's just seen as kinda awkward by the more experienced gamers afaik.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> why do you say that?



their weakness to stealth rock pretty much makes them useless on oneline matches


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2010)

Stealth Rock sure is overpowered. I'd be happy if it was just halved in effectiveness, removed the type effectiveness or changed it so it doesn't affect flying types.


----------



## Laex (Jun 13, 2010)

Sooo.

The June 15th edition of CoroCoro was released, a lot moar shit. Check serebii.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

A lot of younger kids, and fuckfaced unoriginal bitches use a team full of legends. And I don't mean Celebi and Suicune kind of legends. I mean, Arceus, Darkrai, Mewtwo kind of legends.

Its really irritating. I battled this kid yesterday who did the same crap, and waited until he sent his first Pokemon out to tell me he was using ubers because he lost his diamond with all his regular pokes. Bull.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

i use a team full of uber legendaries to beat the elite four. i use them so i can get through the elite four quickly so i can level up my stage 1 pokemon. they are all lv 100 so all of the experience points can go to the stage 1/2 pokemon. lv 100s aren't invincible but they are srtong.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2010)

Ubers are awesome

I use him on PBR cause i know there some moron on there who will bitch and moan about me being "uncreative"


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2010)

Echo% said:


> lol wobuffet.
> 
> idk why everyone thinks he's god... I can OHKO him lots.



This. Sabelye has no problem against him. Why? immune to both the Fighting-type move called Counter and the Psychic-type move Mirror Coat. 

I guess it could kill him with Destiny Bond. but I've never been able to get that to work. I use Destiny Bond, the opponent kills me, and it doesn't die as well. Isn't that how Destiny Bond works?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> no they're not


yes they are. 



tobi365 said:


> almost 3000 posts


double post. don't do it.



tobi365 said:


> YAY!!! i'm number 3000


cool! I hate you.



tobi365 said:


> i use a team full of uber legendaries to beat the elite four. i use them so i can get through the elite four quickly so i can level up my stage 1 pokemon. they are all lv 100 so all of the experience points can go to the stage 1/2 pokemon. lv 100s aren't invincible but they are srtong.



Now really, I don't actually hate you, but I'm just quoting all of your posts because your ignorance sort of frustrates me. You post information that is days old because you don't actually READ the thread, and your posts are ignorant of spellcheck, and you state your opinion as fact. You annoy me.

Now that that is out of my system, I feel a lot better.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Ubers are awesome
> 
> I use him on PBR cause i know there some moron on there who will bitch and moan about me being "uncreative"



Who do you use?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 13, 2010)

who here noticed that sableye has no weakness along with spiritomb? ?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who here noticed that sableye has no weakness along with spiritomb? ?



Case in fucking point.


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who here noticed that sableye has no weakness along with spiritomb? ?



Hello Ignore List.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> yes they are.
> 
> 
> double post. don't do it.
> ...



He's 14. It's understandable for him to act this way.

EDIT
Then again,


tobi365 said:


> i use a team full of uber legendaries to beat the elite four. i use them so i can get through the elite four quickly so i can level up my stage 1 pokemon. they are all lv 100 so all of the experience points can go to the stage 1/2 pokemon. lv 100s aren't invincible but they are srtong.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who here noticed that sableye has no weakness along with spiritomb? ?



Yeah, Spiritomb is impressive. I have a Wonderguard one sitting in a box, for when I'm bored and wanna cheat the tower battle. It's funny watching them try to circumvent his invincibility.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 14, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, Spiritomb is impressive. I have a Wonderguard one sitting in a box, for when I'm bored and wanna cheat the tower battle. It's funny watching them try to circumvent his invincibility.



What is it in the coding, for Fire Fang to specifically be the only move to bypass that hack? lol


I even tried Crunch, Ice fang, and Thunderfang for the hell of it, but none of those work.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What is it in the coding, for Fire Fang to specifically be the only move to bypass that hack? lol
> 
> 
> I even tried Crunch, Ice fang, and Thunderfang for the hell of it, but none of those work.



Seriously??? This is the first I've heard of this?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 14, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Seriously??? This is the first I've heard of this?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lZtRoDA8EQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

Strange. Luckily it can only be used cheat against cheaters. Since the only true person with Wonderguard is weak to fire anyway.


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

lol Fire Fang is superior. 

I wonder, do you think Gamefreak anticipated that people would hack and give Sableye/Spritomb Wonderguard, and made Fire Fang able to break it on purpose?


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> He's 14. It's understandable for him to act this way.
> 
> EDIT
> Then again,



I don't really mind him all that much since he's a kid and I was relatively similar 10 years ago. But damn that can be annoying 

And I don't know what's this Wonderguard business you lot are talking 'bout


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Nois said:


> And I don't know what's this Wonderguard business you lot are talking 'bout



It's Shedinja's "only super effective attacks will hit" ability. If you give it to Spiritomb or Sableye, they should become invincible. But for some reason, Fire Fang will always work.

To be honest, I prefer using Magic Guard if I'm going to change the ability a Pok?mon 'cause you can use Life Orb without losing HP and an immunity to Poison, Burn, Leech Seed, Stealth Rock, recoil and Spikes damage is a very fine thing to have indeed.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> It's Shedinja's "only super effective attacks will hit" ability. If you give it to Spiritomb or Sableye, they should become invincible. But for some reason, Fire Fang will always work.
> 
> To be honest, I prefer using Magic Guard if I'm going to change the ability a Pok?mon 'cause you can use Life Orb without losing HP and an immunity to Poison, Burn, Leech Seed, Stealth Rock, recoil and Spikes damage is a very fine thing to have indeed.



You do it by hacking right? or can you breed Spiritomb...[I'm getting a bit rusty on some of that stuff, as college preoccupies me  ehh]


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who here noticed that sableye has no weakness along with spiritomb? ?



*OH MY GOSH. I HAD NO IDEA. THANKS SO MUCH FOR TELLING ME! *


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> *OH MY GOSH. I HAD NO IDEA. THANKS SO MUCH FOR TELLING ME! *



Get him Laex, get him


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> To be honest, I prefer using Magic Guard if I'm going to change the ability a Pok?mon 'cause you can use Life Orb without losing HP and an immunity to Poison, Burn, Leech Seed, Stealth Rock, recoil and Spikes damage is a very fine thing to have indeed.



I love my Magic Guard Clefable soooo much. Double-Edge, Belly Drum, Softboiled, Meteor Mash.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2010)

Who here's caught their own Spiritomb?

It's so damn tedious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2010)

Pokémon Black & White - Transfer Method Mentioned

Hidden away within CoroCoro's page about Celebi & Zorua in Black & White, there is a screenshot that gives some minor details about the transfer method. In the games, there is a machine called the Pokémon Transfer Machine (転送マシンでポケモン). The screenshot simply states that Celebi is being transferred through the Pokémon Transfer Machine. This appears to be the method of transferring the Pokémon from your 4th Generation games to your 5th Generation ones. This is to be done over the standard local wireless and appears to be one at a time. It is necessary to send Celebi & the shiny beasts obtained from the 13th movie over to Black & White to obtain Zorua & Zoroark. It is currently unknown if there are any limits to the Pokémon Transfer Machine similar to the original Pal Park restrictions in Diamond & Pearl
The official site also elaborates into the C Gear. It also shows on the menu and in the C-Gear that there are three methods of communication; Wireless, WiFi and IR (InfaRed) and you can use the C Gear with all three. These options are shown in the battle menu so it'll be able to tell when you're battling in any of those. These options are running while you're in actual gameplay as opposed to in a Union Room. To what extent, is not yet known.
In addition to that, the preview page for CoroCoro simply states that it will contain a variety of new bits of information, some pertaining to the adventure. It does not go into specifics.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I love my Magic Guard Clefable soooo much. Double-Edge, Belly Drum, Softboiled, Meteor Mash.



Snorlax w/ Life Orb
Adamant // Magic Guard
~ Belly Drum
~ Double Edge
~ Earthquake
~ Selfdestruct

pek


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

His actual sprite. I want Reshirams!


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler said:


> His actual sprite. I want Reshirams!



My troll-sense is tinglin' here man 

We're gonna have some serious trollin' here with the damn legendaries.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

It looks identical to the picture on serebii, I believe it. They show the Chiramii one too


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

It was ripped from the official Pokemon site.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I don't really mind, it's not like there's gonna be any legendry that will top Mewtwo, Entei, Jirachi and Darkrai in my badass-legend book


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

Reshiram topped it for me


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I just catch the legends for fun anyway. I find regular pokemon much more enjoyable. So as far as I bother, the legends for this generation could be a giant yin penis and a giant yang vagina.


----------



## Burke (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> YAY!!! i'm number 3000



I can see why you blocked your reputation


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

IT's ironic how a 14yo is treated by the maturing Poketards

I love the world


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 14, 2010)

Kanto elite four- hard
Hoen *- hard/medium
Jhoto *- never played
Sinnoh- medium/ easy
Isshu- ?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler said:


> His actual sprite. I want Reshirams!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

I was just gonna post it too lol. Since I already copied it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> Kanto elite four- hard
> Hoen *- hard/medium
> Jhoto *- never played
> Sinnoh- medium/ easy
> Isshu- ?


One sec, I'll go play the game and get to the E4 and tell you how hard they are.

Putting aside the fact that it all depends on your Pokemon's types and levels.

Please tell me the thing between its legs isn't what I think it is.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 14, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Please tell me the thing between its legs isn't what I think it is.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 14, 2010)

So how many new ways to evolve do you think they'll incorporate?
I always thought it'd be cool if a fast pokemon evolved if was in your party for like 30,000-50,000 steps or something like that..


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

^Shit, at first I thought you were talking about eggs :sweat


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i use a team full of uber legendaries to beat the elite four. i use them so i can get through the elite four quickly so i can level up my stage 1 pokemon. they are all lv 100 so all of the experience points can go to the stage 1/2 pokemon. lv 100s aren't invincible but they are srtong.





tobi365 said:


> Kanto elite four- hard
> Hoen *- hard/medium
> Jhoto *- never played
> Sinnoh- medium/ easy
> Isshu- ?




So even with lvl 100 uber legendaries you find some battles..hard?  


On topic:
New sprites look cool. Wonder what they'll look like "animated"


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2010)

The penis jokes make it all the funnier

And I just hope they don't introduce some fusion mon shit... seriously

As far as evolutions hmm I had some ideas for a branch evolution for Mightyena in one of the other threads. If I remembered with whom I was talking about it, it'd be cool.

Other than that, if there is some 'artificial' Pokmon, we might get some evo chambers or something.

And about the E4s, I actually find the Kanto/Johto the hardest usually, because the champion is a Dragon user, and I didn't have a Dragon or an Ice pokemon to counter his lot.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Sprites look good, will look better animated. Do you guys think signature attacks will have more unqiuely animated sprites? 

-Sketch
-transform
-Judgment

etc.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

and  beat the sprites we had earlier.


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

Caelus said:


> and  beat the sprites we had earlier.







Nois said:


> Get him Laex, get him



I negged him quite hard? 



tobi365 said:


> Kanto elite four- hard
> Hoen *- hard/medium
> Jhoto *- never played
> Sinnoh- medium/ easy
> Isshu- ?



I liek your spelling thar. + You're retarded. Elite Four are always easy. Battle Towers are the hard shat.


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

And hax.


----------



## Menace (Jun 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> Who wants to bet that the fire monkey will be part fighting?
> 
> An lol, I've never liked any of the *3-staged *flying type. Starly,* Hoothoot*, Pidgey, and this dude.
> 
> But my opinions may change when I see their evos.



Er...

It'd suck if Hihidaruma was part fighting. Two ape fire-fighting types in back-to-back generations? No thanks. 

I'm likin' the Legend sprites.

And I'm gonna have to agree with Nois in that I don't really catch Legendaries for my party. It kind of feels like I'm cheating, seeing as most Legends have insanely high stats.

What I'm hoping for besides all of the sweet things that have already been revealed is a multiple save option.

Like saving more than one game onto your cartidge. It's very annoying spending a lot of time trading all the pokemon you want to keep over to another game, or not being able to altogether. Just so you can start a new game.

It probably won't happen, but I can hope.


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

Lolololwut.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> Who wants to bet that the fire monkey will be part fighting?



No, it's pure Fire.



> An lol, I've never liked any of the 3-staged flying type. Starly, Hoothoot, Pidgey, and this dude.



Pidgeot is fuckin' boss.


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

Did he just say that Hoothoot is a 3-stage flying type pokemon


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

You know what I mean. 



Lyra said:


> No, it's pure Fire.



That's good. Though I still won't use him.




> Pidgeot is fuckin' boss.



Eh, I've trained him so many times that I've lost all interest in him at this point. I prefer Crobat to the Normal/flying birds.


----------



## Menace (Jun 14, 2010)

Laex: No, I was quoting 'Kek', and pointing out that they'd made a mistake. That was already there, I just bolded it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 14, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> One sec, I'll go play the game and get to the E4 and tell you how hard they are.
> 
> Putting aside the fact that it all depends on your Pokemon's types and levels.


That's how i think the elite four is based on what i had at the time. And yes.. yes it does.



Kno7 said:


> So even with lvl 100 uber legendaries you find some battles..hard?


With Wifi battles yes. With the elite four... HELL NO!!!



Laex said:


> I liek your spelling thar. + You're retarded. Elite Four are always easy. Battle Towers are the hard shat.



1. Fuck you
2. So your telling me that the first time you go to the elite four that it's easy . That's not true. Most people struggle with the elite four and don't even get it the fist time. I had to try at least 60 tries all together. (most of them from the kanto reigon). So your wrong on that one.
3. The Battle Towers are easy. All you have to do is get pokemon with high stats(not including legendaries) and pokemon with different types and put them in you team. That's how I do it....


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> That's how i think the elite four is based on what i had at the time. And yes.. yes it does.
> 
> 
> With Wifi battles yes. With the elite four... HELL NO!!!
> ...



No, the Elite Four are easy. all you have to do is level your pokemon up. I had ten levels on everyone and my Tyranitar sweeped the entire set of them on Heart Gold. And on Red version I beat them within a few tries as well.  I don't know why you keep saying "most people" because you don't fucking _know_ most people, so stop saying it. Also, your spelling does suck, I was fourteen and on forums and I didn't spell half the shit as retarded as you do. No one is poking fun at your character, just at the way you present yourself.

Read the thread before you post, think about what you're going to say before you say it, and check your spelling. No one will bag on you then. Also, fuck no the battle tower isn't easy. I'm glad if you think so, but that fucking Dewgong...


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone calling the Battle Tower easy has never spent enough time in there. We're all familiar with the Dewgong incident. And "Getting 3 peokemon with high stats and different types" not always so easy. Eventually you will face something you aren't prepared for, and the game will throw it at you CONSTANTLY.





LIEK A BOSS!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the new bird. He looks so, derpish. If that makes since


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

Zekrom's drill is the drill that will pierce the heavens!


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

After seeing some of the stuff at E3 this game just became really meh.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

*HOLYSHITGUYS!*

Dunsparce evolves into Zekrom or Reshiram depending on the choices you make in the game!!!


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

Makes sense, Dunsparce and Zekrom's tails are similar.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this for real? I know some guy referenced how Zekrom shared Dunsparce's characteristics very early on, but that just can't be true...

And did Nintendo mention Moral or Immoral choices in the game affecting how it turns out? Maybe that's it.

GAAAAH, Give me some proof first!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> Makes sense, Dunsparce and Zekrom's tails are similar.



Is the person in your sig a boy or a girl? It looks like it could be both


----------



## Beastly (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> *HOLYSHITGUYS!*
> 
> Dunsparce evolves into Zekrom or Reshiram depending on the choices you make in the game!!!



lol wow

do u guys think that Zoroark will be either OU or Uber tier?


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Is the person in your sig a boy or a girl? It looks like it could be both



It's Crona from Soul Eater.

Therefore he/she has no confirmed gender :33


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> It's Crona from Soul Eater.
> 
> Therefore he/she has no confirmed gender :33



There we go! I was gonna say "Chrome" because my cousin talks about this character all the time, but I never pay attention to him lol. Does Crona fight?


----------



## Burke (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I like the new bird. He looks so, derpish. If that makes since



I can ee him being more ofa meme than smugleaf.

So the debate of the next mudkipz continues


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler said:


> There we go! I was gonna say "Chrome" because my cousin talks about this character all the time, but I never pay attention to him lol. Does Crona fight?



S/he fights against Maka twice and Kid before s/he joins them, and BlackStar once after s/he leaves, over the course of 70 chapters.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm gonna go read Soul Eater now. That character is so intriguing. Do they give any hints to his/her gender?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Crona is supposed to be sexually ambiguous, but there's no English personal words to call he/r by, unless you count "it". Crona's referred to as a "he" in the anime due to this... I refer to him as a boy as well, but his characteristics are purposely not identifiable.

Black/White stuff at E3 please?


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2010)

maybe tomorrow? 



Tyler said:


> I'm gonna go read Soul Eater now. That character is so intriguing. Do they give any hints to his/her gender?



He/r dress gets pulled up a few times, and s/he's seen nearly naked once. S/he uses the pronoun 'boku' which is often used for guys but can be used for girls too.


----------



## Burke (Jun 14, 2010)

Nah, if he uses boku, its a guy


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are we talking SE in this thread?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Why does dante look so derp in your avi?

No one really knows.


----------



## Legend (Jun 14, 2010)

Staraptor > all


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

I know I posted this in the Fanart thread, but I gotta post this again. 

Look at Roselia's face :33


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> No, the Elite Four are easy. all you have to do is level your pokemon up. I had ten levels on everyone and my Tyranitar sweeped the entire set of them on Heart Gold. And on Red version I beat them within a few tries as well.  I don't know why you keep saying "most people" because you don't fucking _know_ most people, so stop saying it. Also, your spelling does suck, I was fourteen and on forums and I didn't spell half the shit as retarded as you do. No one is poking fun at your character, just at the way you present yourself.
> 
> Read the thread before you post, think about what you're going to say before you say it, and check your spelling. No one will bag on you then. Also, fuck no the battle tower isn't easy. I'm glad if you think so, but that fucking Dewgong...




FINE!!! I JUST WON'T TALK ANYMORE!!!!mad and i do so know how to spell right.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Technically you weren't talking at all. I wouldn't have been able to point out spelling errors if you were talking.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome sig caelus. 

I'm a bit late, just read at serebii that you need Celebi and the 3 beasts JUST to get Zorua? That's too fucking much...The events to get those better be damn ready by the time the games come stateside.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I'm gonna go read Soul Eater now. That character is so intriguing. Do they give any hints to his/her gender?



That character's gender is as baffling as it's mental state



tobi365 said:


> FINE!!! I JUST WON'T TALK ANYMORE!!!!mad and i do so know how to spell right.


Noone tells you to be quiet, but to think before posting. You're posting stuff everyone talked about 2 pages before. If you want to be a part of a forum, be interested in it. If you won't act misplace, noone's gonna get annoyed with your posts.



Echo% said:


> Technically you weren't talking at all. I wouldn't have been able to point out spelling errors if you were talking.


And I get your point, but stop throwing flamebait at him or he's gonna grow up to be a troll xD [tho I get the appeal in causing people to go apeshit:ho]

/loleducator

Dunsparce will evolve into Peenor when wearing a Used Rubber

in-game Used Rubber caption: a mysterious piece of thin rubber, there is some dubious liquid inside.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> *i use a team full of uber legendaries to beat the elite four*. i use them so i can get through the elite four quickly so i can level up my stage 1 pokemon. they are all lv 100 so all of the experience points can go to the stage 1/2 pokemon. lv 100s aren't invincible but they are srtong.





Kno7 said:


> So even with lvl 100 uber legendaries you find some battles..*hard*?





tobi365 said:


> With Wifi battles yes. With the elite four... HELL NO!!!





tobi365 said:


> Kanto elite four- *hard*
> Hoen *- *hard*/medium
> Jhoto *- never played
> Sinnoh- medium/ easy
> Isshu- ?







tobi365 said:


> 3. The Battle Towers are easy. All you have to do is get pokemon with high stats(not including legendaries) and pokemon with different types and put them in you team. That's how I do it....


It's the _Battle Tower_, one tower, one _s_. You're sure we're talking about the same thing? Because the Tower isn't an easy place to battle at all.



tobi365 said:


> FINE!!! I JUST WON'T TALK ANYMORE!!!!mad and i do so know how to spell right.


No one is preventing you to talk. Just try to make sense, think before you post, stop contradicting yourself and write something constructive and legible.



Nois said:


> Dunsparce will evolve into Peenor when wearing a Used Rubber
> 
> in-game Used Rubber caption: a mysterious piece of thin rubber, there is some dubious liquid inside.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> .



And it's gonna be Dark/Poison... If you know what I'm getting at

Which reminds me, would you guys want a perhaps branch evolution that would be completely different from the pre-evo's?


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 15, 2010)

New game information on the official site, plus game sprites.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2010)

The major piece of information revealed on the website is the purpose of uploading your Black and White save file to the Internet, which CoroCoro mentioned but did not elaborate on. Once the games are released, there will be a special website that will allow you to upload your save file so that you can play Black  and White on the Internet. Once you're done, you can send the save file back to your DS to continue playing. Whether this will allow you to play the games in full, whether there will be limitations, or if it's just for extended content remains to be seen. We'll bring you more as soon as we find out!

--

Interesting.

I smell a lot of hacking once it gets onto the internet.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 15, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I smell a lot of hacking once it gets onto the internet.



I guess the strength of something like Pokemon is that it's huge popularity and commercial success means that stuff like this can be done in confidence. I'm sure most other properties wouldn't dream of this.

And I guess this just means that the "Brand New Pokemon" is less the game itself and more the things you can do with it. That's actually a bit annoying since the game itself could use some major overhauls, but such a vast and expansive world and concept does need to widen its boundaries a bit - getting on the PC more, and more online stuff, seems a great way to do this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Legend said:


> Staraptor > all



Mamepato's final evolution is going to be a Staraptor/Honchkrow cross.

I'm calling Starkrow or Honchraptor.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> 3. The Battle Towers are easy. All you have to do is get pokemon with high stats(not including legendaries) and pokemon with different types and put them in you team. That's how I do it....



Enlighten me on how far you've actually gotten. The Battle Tower is easy up to a certain point. Then it becomes fucking brutal. If you lack knowledge on anything about competitive battling once you reach that point, you'll get wiped out.


----------



## taiga (Jun 15, 2010)

i like chiramii. the rest of the pokemon look weird though. i've always wanted a zebra, so i guess i'll get shimama too.

first female professor. awesomeee.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mamepato's final evolution is going to be a Staraptor/Honchkrow cross.
> 
> I'm calling *Stark*row or Honchraptor.


Awesomely badass name, will it fire multiple cero's too?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 15, 2010)

Legend said:


> Awesomely badass name, will it fire multiple cero's too?


2 Hyper Beams in 1 turn?


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2010)

Try 10, and its' agility *cough* sonido *cough* is the best.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 15, 2010)

Makes it's movement so fast that it can fire 10 attacks before the opponent makes 1!


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome pokemon, Gamefreak you better not disappoint like with HG/SS Mewtwo


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 15, 2010)

So I was lookin at the pictures again today and it seems like there's a honey-styled gym, so maybe a bug gym?

and also, now with the all pokemon revealed so far, which ones would you pick to be the 3 starters, if you wanted to?

I think zebra,baboon, and gator would be fun


----------



## Laex (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> 1. Fuck you
> 2. So your telling me that the first time you go to the elite four that it's easy . That's not true. Most people struggle with the elite four and don't even get it the fist time. I had to try at least 60 tries all together. (most of them from the kanto reigon). So your wrong on that one.
> 3. The Battle Towers are easy. All you have to do is get pokemon with high stats(not including legendaries) and pokemon with different types and put them in you team. That's how I do it....





I beat the elite four by accident once in kanto with liek level 45's trying to boost their exp. Thats how simple the elite four is.

Battle tower on the other hand is very very very difficult after you pass the 50th battle. Makes me want to rip my DS in half  + If its so easy. Screenie some shit of you getting to like the 200th battle?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Legend said:


> Awesome pokemon, Gamefreak you better not disappoint like with HG/SS Mewtwo



FUCK THAT MEWTWO WITH HIS PSYCHO CUT BULLSHIT.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> FUCK THAT MEWTWO WITH HIS PSYCHO CUT BULLSHIT.



A level 1 Sneasel could completely wall HG/SS Mewtwo. It was hilarious. 

Well, a level Houndour with Flash Fire could also completely wall HG/SS Ho-Oh, so...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Battle tower on the other hand is very very very difficult after you pass the 50th battle. Makes me want to rip my DS in half  + If its so easy. Screenie some shit of you getting to like the 200th battle?



I've gotten to 150+ 

Some of that shit starts to get ridiculous though. The CPUs practically start reading your mind.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats because you are a pokegod Jason.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> Thats because you are a pokegod Jason.



Don't you  me you whippersnapper.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

e3 was shit.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 was sweet shit.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanted Pokemon Black and White. But Kirby's Epic Yarn looks fun


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you piss them off?


----------



## Laex (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I've gotten to 150+
> 
> Some of that shit starts to get ridiculous though. The CPUs practically start reading your mind.



119


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

No, it was a vs. thread I made in the OBD. I proved that Kirby cannot be beat.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> No, it was a vs. thread I made in the OBD. I proved that Kirby cannot be beat.





This one kind of got you though


----------



## Zentai (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> This one kind of got you though



Lol, nothing beats rule 34.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

There is one thing that beats Rule 34.

Wyoming.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> There is one thing that beats Rule 34.
> 
> Wyoming.



And albinos. Last time I've checked.


----------



## Burke (Jun 15, 2010)

And heatran.
Go find a rule 34 on heatran, i dare you 

**


----------



## Zentai (Jun 15, 2010)

You know someone out there likes albinos.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> And heatran.
> Go find a rule 34 on heatran, i dare you
> 
> **






+1



Zentai said:


> You know someone out there likes albinos.



I do, hence my amazement at no albino porn.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 15, 2010)

"Looks up"

Oh dear god...


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> "Looks up"
> 
> Oh dear god...








































But honestly, Heataran is so ugly, I'd clasify porn with it as gore by default.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 15, 2010)

Nois said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> I do, hence my amazement at no albino porn.



Say what?   It has to be somewhere!


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I DID in fact found one, but it's so faint a memory, I'm not sure.


----------



## Burke (Jun 15, 2010)

Nois said:


> I think I DID in fact found one, but it's so faint a memory, I'm not sure.



K i got one for ya.
I bet rule 34 hasnt his Gear yet 

**


----------



## Kek (Jun 15, 2010)

Gear was already drawn with Rule 34. Where do you think those cogs are jamming themselves in?


----------



## Zentai (Jun 15, 2010)

Nois said:


> I think I DID in fact found one, but it's so faint a memory, I'm not sure.



Well, then we'll just have to write more


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

[sp=#1 Reason to play New Gen Pokemon][/sp]


:datprof


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 15, 2010)

what the new reigon looks like. i don't know if somebody already posted this or not...


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, while ago. I think the 365 is how many days late you are on big news


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 15, 2010)

Did I just see Heatran tits in this thread?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 15, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Did I just see Heatran tits in this thread?


Yup, and it's too late to un-see them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what the new reigon looks like. i don't know if somebody already posted this or not...



old news is old  dear boy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 15, 2010)

In fact, there's already a  for that map. 


Bad joke, mind you.


----------



## Laex (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what the new reigon looks like. i don't know if somebody already posted this or not...



WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU SO SLOW 


Caelus said:


> [sp=#1 Reason to play New Gen Pokemon][/sp]
> 
> 
> :datprof



So so so so. I like your sig thar. Js.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> So so so so. I like your sig thar. Js.



Thanks, was a bitch to trans it


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU SO SLOW
> 
> 
> So so so so. I like your sig thar. Js.



well sorry i get my info from the pokemon wiki not bulbepedia


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> well sorry i get my info from the pokemon wiki not bulbepedia



We get most of our info from


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp=#1 Reason to play New Gen Pokemon][/sp]
> 
> 
> :datprof



Look at those titties!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

holy fuck. holy fuck. holy fuck. holy fuck.

guys.

guys.

SWEET JESUS FUCK GUYZ.

her earings are floating.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> holy fuck. holy fuck. holy fuck. holy fuck.
> 
> guys.
> 
> ...



Who does she think she is, Miku Hatsune?


----------



## Munak (Jun 15, 2010)

Why I be seeing titties in mah Pokemon threadz? 

Though seriously, that pic legit?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Why I be seeing titties in mah Pokemon threadz?
> 
> Though seriously, that pic legit?



Well, I'm sure her sprite like titties won't be as impressive. That is the new Prof. though.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp=#1 Reason to play New Gen Pokemon][/sp]
> 
> 
> :datprof


I saw that a while ago 

I was looking for a way to trans the pic for a sig, but the white sheets/bed/whatever she's sitting on would look weird ..


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

It be an annoying trans, one I wouldn't feel like trying


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus your sig is legendary.

No. Not legendary.

Dare I say it.

Your sig is off... the chizarts.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks. I had to "Step Backwards" about 15 times to find a good trans method. Reshiram kept screwing me over.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

The contrast and art style are beautiful.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp=#1 Reason to play New Gen Pokemon][/sp]
> 
> 
> :datprof



sexi wimen?


----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Did I just see Heatran tits in this thread?



It was Noops... He... He dared me



Echo% said:


> holy fuck. holy fuck. holy fuck. holy fuck.
> 
> guys.
> 
> ...



They're made of that cristals in that cave they shown there in Gen 5 movies



Echo% said:


> The contrast and art style are beautiful.


 I concur this


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not seeing how Zekrom's tail is connected to his body


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp=#1 Reason to play New Gen Pokemon][/sp]
> 
> 
> :datprof



I'm sorry to say it's not the #1 reason. This is:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

That's like Jynx just bought her fifteen year old jb daughter an HS camera and taught her how to airbrush .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Cannot be unseen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2010)

One thing I really hope that they fix is the freaking box.

I loved the DPPt box system and then in HGSS they go and screw it all over.

And whilst they're at it they should bring back the items box.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 16, 2010)

the professor's name is Araragi for those who don't know


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work detective slowpoke.


----------



## Kek (Jun 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> One thing I really hope that they fix is the freaking box.
> 
> I loved the DPPt box system and then in HGSS they go and screw it all over.
> 
> And whilst they're at it they should bring back the items box.



I didn't like how they made the box in HG/SS at first, but the fact that you can move pokes by touch is extremely handy. 

I hope they come out with a new Pokemon Box. And that they make a way to transfer your whole team at once instead of doing it one pokemon at a time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> I hope they come out with a new Pokemon Box. And that they make a way to transfer your whole team at once instead of doing it one pokemon at a time.



that'll be cool. it does take to long to change pokemon


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2010)

I want that to

and a easier way to transfer through games.

Im still transfering from diamond to SS


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, with us going on 600 pokemon across sooooo many games, they have to make that easier for us.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 16, 2010)

Agreed. I've been in the process of trading all my Pokemon from Diamond/Platinum to my HG (I have two DS Lite). It's time consuming and a headache. 

Need more boxes, need faster/easier way to transfer them.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2010)

Exactly what i mean, i gotta find trade fodder and crap.


----------



## Kek (Jun 16, 2010)

I had to do it for Pearl and Platinum. 

I went to the Route 1 with my Marowak, it's False Swipe, and a shit ton of Poke/Great Balls. I probably caught 4-5 boxes of Pidgey and Rattata.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

And guys, go easy on Tobi.  It is not his fault he checked sites that are much slower than Serebii and Bulbapedia. At least now he knows that if he wants to keep up to date on all the newest stuff, those are the places he should look. Especially Serebii. Serebii should always be checked first.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> I didn't like how they made the box in HG/SS at first, but the fact that you can move pokes by touch is extremely handy.
> 
> I hope they come out with a new Pokemon Box. And that they make a way to transfer your whole team at once instead of doing it one pokemon at a time.



I didn't really like the way they implemented the touch for that. The thing that really pissed me off was that you couldn't use the shoulder buttons to change the boxes, that was one big ass step backwards.


----------



## Kek (Jun 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I didn't really like the way they implemented the touch for that. The thing that really pissed me off was that you couldn't use the shoulder buttons to change the boxes, that was one big ass step backwards.



I agree, switching between boxes isn't as easy as it was in DPPt, and that was one of the reasons why I didn't like it at first. But I'm organizing my boxes now and I can transfer a whole box of pokemon to another box in 20 seconds by dragging and placing them instead of picking one up, moving to the desired box, dropping it off and going back to original box to pick up the next poke one at a time.


----------



## Burke (Jun 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And guys, go easy on Tobi.  It is not his fault he checked sites that are much slower than Serebii and Bulbapedia. At least now he knows that if he wants to keep up to date on all the newest stuff, those are the places he should look. Especially Serebii. Serebii should always be checked first.



Bu the thing is we told him that the sites he checked are slow, and we encouraged him to start getting updates. But then he comes back that professor stuff so he obviously didnt heed us.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Bu the thing is we told him that the sites he checked are slow, and we encouraged him to start getting updates. But then he comes back that professor stuff so he obviously didnt heed us.



Well, he did say he was posting it in case no one knew yet. He wasn't expecting us all to be oblivious about it, he was posting it for those who didn't know it yet. There's a difference between acting like it's new and knowing it's new but letting other people who don't know about it yet learn about it. =w=

I think he has had enough abuse.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

I've posted it once before but I'll post it again:



Dude use this site.


As the primary asshole in this situation, I see death-kun's point, however he has earned the title of king slowpoke, and this shall not change.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> however he has earned the title of king slowpoke


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 16, 2010)

*ok i know that no one has posted this*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nYZVcPcjc&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nYZVcPcjc&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]



I'm gonna be the bad guy today, I'm pretty sure it was posted either here or in another thread on the board

Or maybe not



Death-kun said:


> Well, he did say he was posting it in case no one knew yet. He wasn't expecting us all to be oblivious about it, he was posting it for those who didn't know it yet. There's a difference between acting like it's new and knowing it's new but letting other people who don't know about it yet learn about it. =w=
> 
> I think he has had enough abuse.



Yeah, I like his effort, and I know there are people who don't give a darn about looking back in the thread or something, so he's trying to be a good boy[lol the pun]

And I wouldn't like him to dislike the forums just because he irritates us.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Well actually you are right, Serebii links to no videos whatsoever.  Unless it's filb.de, but there are no videos up at the moment.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well actually you are right, Serebii links to no videos whatsoever.  Unless it's filb.de, but there are no videos up at the moment.



until now!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

And I never actually saw any gameplay videos because I was too lazy to go look them up myself.  I should've watched Pokemon Sunday.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I personally have seen it before about a month or so ago.

But like the other members, I don't want you to be turned off by the fact that we're simply faster than you at finding the information.

So..

props for... uhm... putting the video up... again so we don't have to.... search the thread or internet for it again.



that was harder than I thought


----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well, I personally have seen it before about a month or so ago.
> 
> But like the other members, I don't want you to be turned off by the fact that we're simply faster than you at finding the information.
> 
> ...



I'm proud of you

And yeah, it's kinda hard to stop getting irritated at people xD


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Indeed it is!

I feel like I have tourette's whenever I see you're posts, because my eyes jump from your post, to your avatar, to your signature and my brain screams things. As an example, if I had typed what I thought this time, it probably would have been something like:

Indeed, it KAIBA WHAT JUST KIDDING I ALWAYS THINK ITS KAIBA really was pretty TITS HOLY FUCKING RED TITS hard to not get irritated at him. 



[found a new favorite smiley]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

That's absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2010)

I thnik he's a gentleman.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2010)

Epic B&W set


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus' is better imo.

but yours isn't bad.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

It's better than mine.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

CS's is artsy, mine is translegendary. That's the word I'm making. I like it though.


I _am_ the trans king tho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2010)

That's not saying much


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ouch.. 

I is hurt.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I _am_ the trans king tho


Take me as your student. .

I need to start playing with photoshop more. But for now I'm looking for good B&W art for a new sig. Hopefully Caelus doesn't find it first and does a better trans


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> CS's is artsy, mine is translegendary. That's the word I'm making. I like it though.
> 
> 
> I _am_ the trans king tho



Your sig is amazing! I saw that pic on pix when I was searching for Reshiram pics. Reshiram looks so pure.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Your sig is amazing! I saw that pic on pix when I was searching for Reshiram pics. Reshiram looks so pure.



Which makes it a bitch. I had to mix free hand cropping, with the magic lasso,a nd distracting whatever it kept cutting it off of Reshi. White Bastard on a White background


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Which makes it a bitch. I had to mix free hand cropping, with the magic lasso,a nd distracting whatever it kept cutting it off of Reshi. White Bastard on a White background



You better wear that shit for a long time. All that work it took. I bet people steal sigs from here and use them on other sites.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus if that sig of yours were a hoody, I'd buy it. Not even shitting you. Like, I'm thinking a half black, half white hoody with that on the back.

Shit so cash.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

Pokemon sets are good luck for me. I remember when I was Amasius, and I had that Charmander set where he was falling from a branch in the av, and the sig was him on thr ground pouting. It was a rep storm


----------



## Kek (Jun 16, 2010)

That sounds like me and my Crona sets 

I remember that avy I had with Kotone wearing TTGL glasses.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Pokemon sets are good luck for me. I remember when I was Amasius, and I had that Charmander set where he was falling from a branch in the av, and the sig was him on thr ground pouting. It was a rep storm



 is is from this art?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Pokemon sets are good luck for me. I remember when I was Amasius, and I had that Charmander set where he was falling from a branch in the av, and the sig was him on thr ground pouting. It was a rep storm



I wanna see!!


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Indeed it is!
> 
> I feel like I have tourette's whenever I see you're posts, because my eyes jump from your post, to your avatar, to your signature and my brain screams things. As an example, if I had typed what I thought this time, it probably would have been something like:
> 
> ...



Thanks, means the set does what I amed it to be doing


I would like a nice Pokemon set tho


----------



## Tyler (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox9bDg27irw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Menace (Jun 17, 2010)

I like how it gives you both perspectives for the battling pokemon.

EDIT: I hope they put that feature in the actual game.


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy shiznits. So wait, are the battles gonna be both 2d and 3d? Because from what I remember from the previous clips, the battles were also 2d


----------



## Golbez (Jun 17, 2010)

It's fanmade.


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2010)

*reads title this time* fuck


----------



## taiga (Jun 17, 2010)

holyyy. thats a good fanmade pokemon battle.


----------



## taiga (Jun 17, 2010)

some things seemed... off, though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2010)

mariya said:


> some things seemed... off, though.



True enough. Also, I like the cartoonyness of Pokemon, would be not cool to lose that.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 17, 2010)

Just got done playing Fallout 3 and thought of a new PKMN Type.

Fire/Bug

The fire ant pokemon.

This regional bug type.

spin on that bitches.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 17, 2010)

That's been suggested quite a few times, I'm afraid.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 17, 2010)

That sounds cool. Bring it I say.

A fast evolving fire-type is a rarity, if you don't count stone evolution.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 17, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> That's been suggested quite a few times, I'm afraid.



God damn.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd like to see some pure flying types.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 17, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'd like to see some pure flying types.



I'd like to see Normal/Flying change to just Flying. If a Pidgey isn't pure flying, how could you rationalize anything else being pure flying?


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I guess Gamefreak tries to avoid single types. Double type system ads to the battle system's intricacy.

I remember how Gen 3 first trolled me, with the unorthodox type mixes and movesets


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

A fire ant Pokémon would be fuckin' ballin'.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

And then it's final form ends up being an Antlion creature.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And then it's final form ends up being an Antlion creature.



Xanth FTW


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 17, 2010)

Well Id like to see a fire type thats not automatically crippled by Stone Edge...or maybe Stone Edge just be nerfed or have more ways to get around it...4th gen really gave fire types the short end of the stick.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 17, 2010)

Hopefully we get a rival like that of Silver.

Last batch of rivals have sucked.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well Id like to see a fire type thats not automatically crippled by Stone Edge...or maybe Stone Edge just be nerfed or have more ways to get around it...4th gen really gave fire types the short end of the stick.



Don't you mean Stealth Rock?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah Stone Edge is a pretty basic attack..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Don't you mean Stealth Rock?



Lol. Yea thats what I meant.


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh and did you know that Gible Gabite and Garchomp cant learn Bite? Whats up with that!


**


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 18, 2010)

that is weird, like luxray not being a dark type


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 18, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> that is weird, like luxray not being a dark type



Don't get me started with that...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Please get started. I thought it was Dark type all this time


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope, Luxray is pure electric.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2010)

I just started a new SS game.

I decided to play the game with a team of legendaries so I hacked myself eggs of Mewtwo, Groudon, Zapdos, Suicune, Palika and Darkrai.

I went to Serebii to find some attacks that each of them could learn and I found that all of them can learn attacks at low levels so there was no point in hacking the attacks. 

Why is it that the legendaries can learn attacks when you can't get most of them legitimately under lvl40?


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2010)

I bet that's development coding there. And perhaps the attacks are what's left ftrom beta testing when they were trying the legendaries out.

On a side note, this was bugging me for a while, but Mewtwo is a legend only stat wise

And Luxray should be Dark type, he deserves that


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 18, 2010)

B&W event news on Serebii


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> On a side note, this was bugging me for a while, but Mewtwo is a legend only stat wise
> 
> And Luxray should be Dark type, he deserves that


Mewtwo is fittingly an uber, but you're right in that he's not actually legendary. As far as the Pokemon world goes, his existence is sort of secret, even. 

And Luxray should be Dark/Thunder.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 18, 2010)

Luxray always seemed like a Dark type, and yet it isn't.

Shame.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Why is it that the legendaries can learn attacks when you can't get most of them legitimately under lvl40?


Probably because there might end up being events that let you get a low level version of any legendary in the future. For example the Platinum Regigigas or the Heart Gold/Soul Silver Dialga, Palkia and Giratina.


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

No new news? Even after like a week


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 18, 2010)

i think news comes when they announce it in japan


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

No shit.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 18, 2010)

then why would you post that then??


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Because im disappointed there's no new news


----------



## Menace (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm starting to think this is a little too coincidental.

The user 'tobi' has an avatar with a picture of tobi, and he regularly tries to help but the users in this thread are just plain annoyed with him... Perhaps...?

On Topic: I'm hoping they'll reveal some more towns, or maybe even a gym. That would be pretty cool, seeing as I usually base my team around the gyms. I think I've had my fill of new Poke's for now...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i think news comes when they announce it in japan



You just want to troll don't you?


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> You just want to troll don't you?



We found this out like a week ago?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> We found this out like a week ago?



You don't get it


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Orly now?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Orly now?



I'm giving the news late just like him.

Srsly, a jokes no good when you have to explain it.

Trying to cover my ass


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

You're not as bad as him  

+ I havent really seen you give any news.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 18, 2010)

Pikachu is an electric Pokemon


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 18, 2010)

For the fact that I'm lazy, when's it comin out in Japan again?


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 18, 2010)

Found this on Pokebeach.


> We missed translating descriptions of Reshiram and Zekrom in the leaked CoroCoro scans. These are not presented as their PokeDex entries in the magazine, but they?ll probably be very similar to the real ones; thanks go to Yaminokame for translating them. As posted a few weeks ago, the names of the two Legendaries, as well as the names of a few of the region?s locations, hint at a sky theme in the games (specifically the lightening or darkening of it).
> 
> Reshiram - It blows flames that completely burn its surroundings. It is said that its heat moves Earth?s atmosphere.
> 
> Zekrom - It has been passed down that it creates electricity using the generator in its body, flying around the skies of the Isshu region and hiding itself in thunderclouds.



Our first Pokedex entries from the new generation...i guess it can pass as news


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 18, 2010)

It'd be badass if we got a sky overworld map to move around in


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> You're not as bad as him
> 
> + I havent really seen you give any news.



 

Look up my posts in this thread


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> For the fact that I'm lazy, when's it comin out in Japan again?



September/fall.



vampiredude said:


> Found this on Pokebeach.
> 
> 
> Our first Pokedex entries from the new generation...i guess it can pass as news



I dont think it's the first dex entry, but it is new?


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 18, 2010)

^well yeah its news from a story perspective and might give us some clues about the games story line and some future moves that Reshiram and Zekrom could learn. 

You say there are pokedex entries for other 5th gen pokemon, were did you find them?


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont care about anything other than new pokeman reveals :33


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> ^well yeah its news from a story perspective and might give us some clues about the games story line and some future moves that Reshiram and Zekrom could learn.
> 
> You say there are pokedex entries for other 5th gen pokemon, were did you find them?



Its on serebii somewhere, i think...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

If you read closer, it says that those aren't the pokedex entries, but the real pokedex entries should be very similar.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> On Topic: I'm hoping they'll reveal some more towns, or maybe even a gym. That would be pretty cool, seeing as I usually base my team around the gyms. *I think I've had my fill of new Poke's for now... *



Are you crazy?! 

Thats all I care about. Fuck the gyms.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2010)

The Cerulean Cave in Kanto houses a Pokemon mutant named Mewtwo, who is a modified copy of Mew. It is accessible after you defeat the elite four.


















Am doin' it rite, rite?


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

You're doing it right?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 18, 2010)

Gawd, been too busy; I've missed this section lol.

Got my Black reserved today though


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Translation:



> It's very calm because of its intelligence.
> It becomes more insightful after exposure to sunlight.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone else think of intelligence as Special Attack? Like, if the description says they are highly intelligent, I don't see them being a physical attacker.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

They could be a possible Grass/Psychic type evolution?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 18, 2010)

Why do I have this feeling that Sunny Day will have no effect on Smugleaf despite the entry?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

I want it to be a Grass/Electric Quetzalcoatl.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd say it's strengths will be special attack, and I do hope that Sunny Day helps it lol.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 18, 2010)

Stone is super effective agains electric


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

New sunny day effect - Boosts the special attack of certain pokemon by 3 stages?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't see Sunny Day helping it. It will have Overgrow, as usual.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with Caelus. Pokedex entries are not to be trusted anyways. 

If they were, I would be catching fodder geodude and having a team of one Rhyperior and five Geodude, and be taking out pokes left and right with them


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I agree with Caelus. Pokedex entries are not to be trusted anyways.
> 
> If they were, I would be catching fodder geodude and having a team of one Rhyperior and five Geodude, and be taking out pokes left and right with them


Pokedex entries are more like guidelines for the anime team. 'Cause you sure as hell ain't gonna see Infernape's unique fighting style in the games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Pokedex entries are more like guidelines for the anime team. 'Cause you sure as hell ain't gonna see Infernape's unique fighting style in the games.



Even then, show me a Pupitar THAT hungry, or a Rhyperior with Geodude guns-a-blazing, or a Pidgeot that outspeeds a Crobat


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Infernape is a fire/fighting type pokemon


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Infernape is a fire/fighting type pokemon



News to me


----------



## Menace (Jun 18, 2010)

Pokemon Red and Green came before Blue.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Infernape is a fire/fighting type pokemon



What is this shit?!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Infernape is a fire/fighting type pokemon



Where did you get that leaked information from?!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Pokemon Red and Green came before Blue.



People die when they are killed??


----------



## valerian (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you know that Pikachu is the mascot of Pokemon?


----------



## Menace (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright... I think that's enough.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Did you know that Pikachu is the mascot of Pokemon?



Did you know it use to be Poliwhirl? Until replace by Piplup. (In Japan)


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Did you know it use to be Poliwhirl? Until replace by Piplup. (In Japan)



No shit, sauce please?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Did you know it use to be Poliwhirl? Until replace by Piplup. (In Japan)



Wait, Poli has maintained mascot status in Japan until Gen IV? I always see Pikachu, no matter what country.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 18, 2010)

Pikachu is filler.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 18, 2010)

I think there's a lot of bullshit going on in this thread right now. I'm fucking confused.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2010)

What has science done!?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What has science done!?



My only question is: why a a Doduo body?



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> People die when they are killed??



If you want to do something, do it properly.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Satoshi Tajiri's favorite Pokemon is Poliwhirl.















:33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 18, 2010)

Pokemon actully made the cover of Time magazine?

The days of yonder.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Translation:



I'm confused, this seemed almost like tobi  I don't know what's regular news and what's not anymore


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> I'm confused, this seemed almost like tobi  I don't know what's regular news and what's not anymore



Thats was just a translation of his Pokedex entry! 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Pokemon actully made the cover of Time magazine?
> 
> The days of yonder.


It was much discussed back in the day.

I think I might write an essay about the cultural and economical impact of Pokemon for a college essay.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> I'm confused, this seemed almost like tobi  I don't know what's regular news and what's not anymore



What makes you so confuzzled?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What has science done!?


Actually that happened in the manga.


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Satoshi Tajiri's favorite Pokemon is Poliwhirl.


What the hell  I was just reading about this.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> What the hell  I was just reading about this.



I have to buy this magazine now...if only my Walmart would have it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2010)

pokemon is bad for you


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy fucking... read the entire thing


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Thats was just a translation of his Pokedex entry!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Zentai said:


> What makes you so confuzzled?



Just kiddin'


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

hey... HEY.

AREOLA. THERE IS AREOLA IN YOUR SIG. I SEE IT, DONT YOU DENY ME MY NIPPLE YOU TEASE.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Holy fucking... read the entire thing



that was just stupid in my opinion


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> hey... HEY.
> 
> AREOLA. THERE IS AREOLA IN YOUR SIG. I SEE IT, DONT YOU DENY ME MY NIPPLE YOU TEASE.



maaaaaybeeeee


----------



## Kek (Jun 18, 2010)

That guy's just jealous cuz he was never allowed to play pokemon. 



> When kids collect dinosaurs, parents, blinded by science, simply shrug when their children yell in the museum, "Look, mom, that allosaurus is eating the brachiosaur's baby!" After that, what can be objectionable about the too-cute-to-live Pokemon named Jigglypuff, a ball of fluff whose greatest power--not to be scoffed at--is a stupefying lullaby?



Did they really just compare Dinosaurs eating each other with Jigglypuff singing? 



> "Pikachu!" You have met the most popular of the Pokemon, a creature--part cherub and part thunder god



More like all mouse.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Zentai said:


> I have to buy this magazine now...if only my Walmart would have it!



November 22, 1999.


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Holy fucking... read the entire thing



Hm at first they are like "Pokemans is the devil!" But then the whole article is jsut tellin the story, and basically supporting it.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 19, 2010)

Raichu is Pikachus evolution


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Raichu is Pikachus evolution



Please don't spread unconfirmed rumors.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

> November 22, 1999.



Pokemon's golden age.

Sadly the days of parents being scared of their kids getting addicted to Pokemon are long gone.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2010)

I know. I was in 1st grade back in 1999. Thats when you saw EVERYONE with Pokemon cards. I use to steal them out of my classmates backpacks :33 And then we use to trade the toys that came in the Pokeballs from Burger King. Ah, the good times. Pokemon has died down, and it changed. Maybe it has something to do with it just being only 150 back then. I didn't find out about Mew till the movie came out. Everyone ditched school for that.

Does anyone remember that video of a pastor talking about Pokemon in church?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Raichu is Pikachus evolution



Pikachu cannot evolve.

My source? Ash Ketchum.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Please don't spread unconfirmed rumors.



But the uncle of a friend who knows it from a friend who knows it  from a friend who knows it from his wife who knows it from her daughter who knows it from her babyphone which got the message from a japanese drug dealer who knows it from Raichu himself after he took drugs confirmed it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 19, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Pikachu cannot evolve.
> 
> My source? Ash Ketchum.



I known it's sarcasm, but technically you're right.....with Yellow Version.


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Holy fucking... read the entire thing



tl;dr


 .


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Pokemon's golden age.
> 
> Sadly the days of parents being scared of their kids getting addicted to Pokemon are long gone.



Yeah, kids in 7th grade now are into far more serious things than Mewtwo.






Such as pregnancy.


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, kids in 7th grade now are into far more serious things than Mewtwo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed       .


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Holy fucking... read the entire thing



Oh, I miss the good old days when Pok?mon was the cool thing to be in to because everyone's parents thought the franchise was the spawn of Satan himself. When kids would get beaten up for their Charizards and where everyone who used Mewtwo to solo a team was considered a n00b.


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh, I miss the good old days when Pok?mon was the cool thing to be in to because everyone's parents thought the franchise was the spawn of Satan himself. When kids would get beaten up for their Charizards and where everyone who used Mewtwo to solo a team was considered a n00b.



Dont forget that having Mew was automatic Hax


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Holy fucking... read the entire thing


 stupid as hell


----------



## taiga (Jun 19, 2010)

i want more infoo.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

There is no new info right now  I looked on Serebii this morning.


----------



## taiga (Jun 19, 2010)

that sucks. i can't wait for more. (:


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

Why is the girl in your sig dancing with a leek?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Why is the girl in your sig dancing with a leek?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 19, 2010)

could we change the subject please?


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

Mew is the last pokemon in the pokedex.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 19, 2010)

If news becomes old... why don't we call it "olds"?


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

Everyone loves MissingNo. It doesn't fuck up your game at all.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Black and White Battle Scenes With the new Pokemon*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKsC806Yuv0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

hihidaruma looks like an ape


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2010)

Japan's getting some events that'll let people play the games..I hate how America's always left out in the dust..




tobi365 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You actually posted something that hasn't been posted. 

Gj


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

Meguroko and Hihidaruma > Smugleaf


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL nice!            **


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKsC806Yuv0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hihidaruma looks like an ape



Im shocked you present semi-recent news.


But still.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2010)

It's *new* news as far as I'm concerned. We're seeing gameplay. Unless I'm really really late..

And soz Laex.  

Maybe I should spoiler it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

We've had gameplay for a long while actually, and i've already saw that stuff like yesterday?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, and maybe you should al-


:amazed


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, and maybe you should al-
> 
> 
> :amazed



 **


----------



## Menace (Jun 19, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> hihidaruma looks like an ape





That is all.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

tobi365 is a dupe.

So obvious.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2010)

What's that tobi? Oh sorry, can't hear ya when you're on Ignore.


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> tobi365 is a dupe.
> 
> So obvious.



Or just fucking retarded, and likely 10 years old.



Kek said:


> What's that tobi? Oh sorry, can't hear ya when you're on Ignore.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

ANyone else wondering what the "trainer throws a pokeball" animation will look like when you send out something as big as fucking waillord?


----------



## taiga (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Why is the girl in your sig dancing with a leek?



cosplay    .


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ANyone else wondering what the "trainer throws a pokeball" animation will look like when you send out something as big as fucking waillord?



i get what your saying, with the new animation of throwing... Idek. It would be retarded.


----------



## Burke (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmm when Chiirami attacked some hiragana came up that said "Suiipubinta"
Suiipu sounds like sweep... 

Oh for those people that dont know much about the actual japanese language, words written in hiragana can most times be sounded out into english.

I know there are people here who know this fact, but if thats the case then i wasnt talking to you now was i


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> tobi365 is a dupe.
> 
> So obvious.



i am not a dupe!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

Denying it makes you look more guilty.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ANyone else wondering what the "trainer throws a pokeball" animation will look like when you send out something as big as fucking waillord?



It'll probably be scaled down quite a bit.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> It'll probably be scaled down quite a bit.



Or the game explodes in your hands.


----------



## Menace (Jun 20, 2010)

I can just see that.

After months of trading and collecting, [insert name here] has finally completed their pokedex. Their last needed pokemon evolving in a battle against some random trainer.

The trainer has one pokemon left, but what's the big deal? [insert name here] is on top of the world.

"Go! Wailord!"

BOOM.

Stare...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 20, 2010)

> The pamphlet also further confirmed the fact that Zorua & Zoroark can only be obtained through these special events.



Oh well that's a load of bullshit.


----------



## Seany (Jun 20, 2010)

Hate special events. Not everyone can get them, Nintendo.


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2010)

Well that sucks


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't worry guys.

Pokesav was created to help people like us that Gamefreak neglect.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll get a Zorua egg a month after I get White version.


----------



## Laex (Jun 20, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Denying it makes you look more guilty.



And agreeing to it proves you're a dupe. So its a win-win situation


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 20, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't worry guys.
> 
> Pokesav was created to help people like us that Gamefreak neglect.



Exactly, we'll all get a Zorua


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2010)

I still need to get me a DS first fortunately wth the dawn of 2DS, DS lites and DSis will get hell of a cheaper


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

You mean 3DS?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have a DS, but I'm getting the Old DS. So I can do the PalPark. It seems like the smart thing to do


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 20, 2010)

At first I was hoping this game would having nothing to do with the 3DS because I had no intention of buying it. After watching E3 I kinda want it so I hope Black and White have some noticeable visual differences for those playing it on the 3DS. 

Still need to get a DS Lite though. Really hate how these DS systems are all seem to serve different purposes. "Nintendo DS! Collect them all!"


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> "Nintendo DS! Collect them all!"



. 


I was hoping they'd have a GBA slot for the 3DS when the rumors about it started floating around. But after E3, I really could care less about the GBA portability now. 

I'm sure those that's saying they're not getting 3DS will wound up getting one sooner or later.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 20, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> "Nintendo DS! Collect them all!"



it's like "Pokemon catch them all!!!" but they keep making new ones.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 20, 2010)

I want the XL more then anything. They have a new blue one coming out


----------



## Zentai (Jun 20, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> .
> 
> 
> I was hoping they'd have a GBA slot for the 3DS when the rumors about it started floating around. But after E3, I really could care less about the GBA portability now.
> ...



I think that most DS players will at one point.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 20, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> .
> 
> 
> I was hoping they'd have a GBA slot for the 3DS when the rumors about it started floating around. But after E3, I really could care less about the GBA portability now.
> ...



if there's not gonna be a GBA slot in the new ds's the pokemon company better put the GBA pokemon (all of them) catchable in the newer games and yes, even the starters


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> STORY: go get your pokemon, go collect some pokemon for your team, find some team whatever, fight, seven gym leaders, fight game mascot legendary, eighth gym leader, elite four, you win the game, national dex, get every single pokemon, win and beat the game, new game similar like that comes out like emerald or platinum
> 
> THE END
> 
> ...



who agrees with me on this? they really need a new story. it's probably gonna be the same with black & white


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> who agrees with me on this?



Reserve your judgment until  & White.


----------



## taiga (Jun 21, 2010)

i can't wait for 3DS. OOT and Paper Mario remakes. (:


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 21, 2010)

mariya said:


> i can't wait for 3DS. OOT and Paper Mario remakes. (:



I don't know what OOT is (Oracle Of Time? ) But a Paper Mario remake would be d shiznit!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 21, 2010)

Ocarina of Time lol. OoT by itself makes it worth buying a 3DS.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 21, 2010)

Probably (if not one of) the best FA's of DerpHerps evo line.

Although Stage 1 kinda looks like Buizel.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm hoping it'd be more jester-like^


----------



## Nois (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the jesterish idea

And OoT makes me think about starting a special fund so I can buy me the 3DS


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 21, 2010)

Gil said:


> Probably (if not one of) the best FA's of DerpHerps evo line.
> 
> Although Stage 1 kinda looks like Buizel.



The final evo looks like Zangoose.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn your sigs Nois. DAMN THEM.

Anyways, I can't wait for new info on this game. WANTWANTWANTWANT.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

i hope they show more pokemon


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Tobi how old are you?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

14_________________


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 21, 2010)

hmm... when I was 14, I was using Netscape Navigator, 56kb/s was lightspeed, you would have to spend a couple of hours just to burn ONE music album and wtf was a fourm...?!

lol


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

that's you.... not me. i'm not you, your not me. don't compare me with you


----------



## Burke (Jun 21, 2010)

When i was 14, i had been on this site for over a year


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> that's you.... not me. i'm not you, your not me. don't compare me with you



You seem offended why so?

Its interesting how times have changed is all... I know you and I are completely different.

Also, Pokemon just became the big phenomenon when I was 14 interestingly enough.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

how old are all of you?!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm eighteen.

You're a youngin Tobi, and the reason I asked how old you were was because you act like one.


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm older than fourteen.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm 20.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

let's change the subject


----------



## Nois (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm 23, does that make me old?

I know Sunrider's older, but I don't know about the rest of ya lot xD


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm eighteen.
> 
> You're a youngin Tobi, and the reason I asked how old you were was because you act like one.



Plain and simple.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

does it really matter who's age it is in this thread?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 21, 2010)

No, but you asked, so I answered.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> does it really matter who's age it is in this thread?


Says the person who asked about everyone's age... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm 18


----------



## Stroev (Jun 21, 2010)

18.

Yes it totally does matter forever. Underageb& gtfo.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Says the person who asked about everyone's age...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



fine could we still change the subject?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm 20.



Me too! 

Who said Pok?mon was a kid's game, ignoring that none of us have actually grown up in the last decade?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2010)

I refuse to change the subject!

I'm 18, gonna be 19 soon


----------



## Divi (Jun 21, 2010)

You're never too old for pokeymanz. 

I'm 19. I pwn on netbattle. I play pokemon to nuke others, seeing as how the gameplay has gotten lame after Crystal. I want better storyline in black&white, if they're going to make the main chars adults.

_*somehow imagines Grand Theft Pokemon*_


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> does it really matter who's age it is in this thread?



The fuck. You just asked everyone their ages


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> fine could we still change the subject?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 21, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> You're never too old for pokeymanz.
> 
> I want better storyline in black&white, if they're going to make the main chars adults.
> 
> _*somehow imagines Grand Theft Pokemon*_



lol...They should make a game to reflect the original Gen. 1 fans. What do 20+ year olds do in the pokemon world...?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 21, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol...They should make a game to reflect the original Gen. 1 fans. What do 20+ year olds do in the pokemon world...?



I like where this is going.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol...They should make a game to reflect the original Gen. 1 fans. What do 20+ year olds do in the pokemon world...?


Reminisce about the good old times playing gen 1 


fyi I'm 20. turning 21 soon.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm 21. I drink budweiser, while playing pokemon, while watching the game. :WOW


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm 18 too


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> I'm 21. I drink budweiser, while playing pokemon, while watching the game. :WOW



Livin' the dream.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 21, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Livin' the dream.



Damn right. 



Seriously though, I've done it. Multiple times.


----------



## Divi (Jun 21, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol...They should make a game to reflect the original Gen. 1 fans. What do 20+ year olds do in the pokemon world...?



Make a better badass organization and rule the pokemon world? 

Or become a professor. I'd be a bitch to new kids. 

"I want Charmander."

"Fuck no, you're getting a Bidoof."

But seriously, I'll be happy if it's better than the last 2 gens.


----------



## Nois (Jun 21, 2010)

Who here would like an 18+ rated Pokemon game/remake?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I really liked Gen 3..


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Who here would like an 18+ rated Pokemon game/remake?



Oh god. It's like official rule 34


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh god. It's like official rule 34


I'd like to see Mr. Sugimori handle that. xD


----------



## Divi (Jun 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Who here would like an 18+ rated Pokemon game/remake?



I want Bulbasaur. Vine whip, fuck yes! :ho Or whatever that new grass starter is called.


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'd like to see Mr. Sugimori handle that. xD



O_O                    .


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol...They should make a game to reflect the original Gen. 1 fans. What do 20+ year olds do in the pokemon world...?



Not much different from what we did when we were 10 - beat up little kid's pets and steal their money, turning our pet lizards into giant FUCKING dragons in the process. 

Oh, the life of a Pok?mon Trainer.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not much different from what we did when we were 10 - beat up little kid's pets and steal their money, turning our pet lizards into giant FUCKING dragons in the process.
> 
> Oh, the life of a Pok?mon Trainer.



Pretty cool life.


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not much different from what we did when we were 10 - beat up little kid's pets and steal their money, turning our pet lizards into giant FUCKING dragons in the process.
> 
> Oh, the life of a Pok?mon Trainer.


The very moment I get my hands in a Arceus or uber pokeymans, would be the moment I would stop being a punny Pkmn trainer and would take over the world for my evil purposes 

Those who would stand against me would be turned into Bidoofs and sent to breeding with Mr.Mimes


----------



## Golbez (Jun 21, 2010)

That's pure evil, right there.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not much different from what we did when we were 10 - beat up little kid's pets and steal their money, turning our pet lizards into giant FUCKING dragons in the process.
> 
> Oh, the life of a Pok?mon Trainer.



Pokemon trainer is a pretty cool guy eh, beats up little kid's pets and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Nois (Jun 21, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> The very moment I get my hands in a Arceus or uber pokeymans, would be the moment I would stop being a punny Pkmn trainer and would take over the world for my evil purposes
> 
> Those who would stand against me would be turned into Bidoofs and sent to breeding with Mr.Mimes



oh the image











 somehow, a picture of a Ditto next to a Digglet would disturb me as fuck


----------



## Tyler (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> how old are all of you?!



16 :33

**


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I win.

I can play DS at work. 

And that means I can play Pokemon Black and White at work. 

And more-so than that, I'll be playing them on my brand new 3DS.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> how old are all of you?!



As of now, 23. The pokemon craze began when I was 10-11 years old.


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I win.
> 
> I can play DS at work.
> 
> ...



Fuck you. 

I'll still have around a month of school left when that comes out, and all my vacations will be spent.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 21, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol...They should make a game to reflect the original Gen. 1 fans. What do 20+ year olds do in the pokemon world...?



That's a question asking for scary but interesting results.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> I'll still have around a month of school left when that comes out, and all my vacations will be spent.



Oh, also, I just graduated school


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Hm, I wasn't paying attention before. But in a picture of one of the characters walking through the city, it shows a kind of viewpoint that one would have in real life (hence the 3-D).

And it seems the pedestrians are walking, so do you think you'll be able to talk to them, and if so what do you think the speech bubbles will look like? And do they just walk in a set pattern around the city, or reset everytime they get to the end of a road?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Which picture..?


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

The fifteenth in Serebii's album of pre-released pictures.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

Like with *Heartgold* and *Soulsilver*, who here thinks that they'll make something like that for Firered and Leafgreen, and Sapphire, Ruby, and Emerald in the coming years?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> Like with *Heartgold* and *Soulsilver*, who here thinks that they'll make something like that for Firered and Leafgreen, and Sapphire, Ruby, and Emerald in the coming years?



Fire Red and Leaf green are already remakes...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

what about a remake of a remake?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what about a remake of a remake?



wouldn't really make sense considering they were just released only a few years ago, maybe in like a decade or something when handheld system can't support them, but right now, remakes for Fire Red/Leaf Green or Gen III aren't necessary.


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Fuck that. Better make moar. Ge to 1000 pokemanz


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Pokemon Snap on the 3DS


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

You guys forgot about my question... 

But yes, I would like to see a remake of Saphire and Ruby before another of Red and Green.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd love to see a remake of Gen III. 

Ruby/Sapphire were released in 2003, so maybe two or three years after B&W are released we might see ShiningSapphire and RagingRuby


----------



## Burke (Jun 21, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'd love to see a remake of Gen III.
> 
> Ruby/Sapphire were released in 2003, so maybe two or three years after B&W are released we might see ShiningSapphire and RagingRuby



Why do you assume that the descriptive word before Ruby or Saffire will begin with the same letter?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 21, 2010)

Shining and Raging don't connect though.


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Pokemon Snap on the 3DS


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Why do you assume that the descriptive word before Ruby or Saffire will begin with the same letter?



I don't. I just couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

It's called Alliteration and bitches know that alliteration is always great :c


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Come on Tobi, just 'cuz you aren't the most-liked doesn't mean you should make .


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

what're u talking about? he is my brother


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what're u talking about? he is my brother



Really?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah. really


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Then why do you two share the same Kyuubi head at the top of every post? Seems kind of like your mark to me.


----------



## taiga (Jun 22, 2010)

geez, every time i look at this thread somebody's being rude to tobi365. /;


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not trying to be rude. 

It just seemed a lot like Tobi, seeing as 90% of the registration page was talking about Tobi. And it had that Kyuubi head at the top of the post. Just like Tobi.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

1. i showed him how to use the icon. i just picked the kyuubi for him for right know. he could pick whatever he wants.
2. i did those posts for him.
3. and yes. i know it's my mark


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Well then you can understand my initial suspicion.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

My mark. Let's get GAR.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYFYZZtnH-E[/YOUTUBE]

On topic, chomp.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 22, 2010)

narutopoop3 said:


> i'm his brother..... if you don't belive me i'll hunt you down.



I don't believe you :/


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

if you don't believe me, well to bad!! he's my brother and that's that


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

I dun habeeb it.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 22, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> if you don't believe me, well to bad!! he's my brother and that's that



Slowpoke say what now?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

mariya said:


> geez, every time i look at this thread somebody's being rude to tobi365. /;



He sets himself up for it. Though some people are a little too mean to him lol.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

This is getting so phail now. :L


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

^Agreed. Ignore the douchebags that are slowly killing this section. Treat them like you would a Luvdisc. Keep the hatred inside, but try to forget about them day to day.


----------



## Palta (Jun 22, 2010)

IMO the starters look horrible and to be fair I think the grass one looks the best of them. 
I'm gonna wait 'til I see how the fully evolved forms of the starters look like.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ^Agreed. Ignore the douchebags that are slowly killing this section. Treat them like you would a Luvdisc. Keep the hatred inside, but try to forget about them day to day.



Luvdisc gives us heart scales  More like wild cascoons.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't hate the Luvdiscs :c


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

You know the funniest part about pokemon? Ken drew up so many different designs, and so many people love the first generation so much... but the pokemon weren't drawn in the order we have them in today  In fact there's probably pokemon coming out in Generation five that were drawn before Pikachu.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

That's what Munna appears to be. 

Our whole perception of pokemon is a lie!


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

munna looks like an alien cow 030


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Or a pokemon. 030


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ^Agreed. Ignore the douchebags that are slowly killing this section. Treat them like you would a Luvdisc. Keep the hatred inside, but try to forget about them day to day.



I'm going to hope that wasn't directed at me and continue to post constructively here. This is the place Tobi most frequents which is why I brought that up. I formally apologize.

On Topic:



> Hm, I wasn't paying attention before. But in a picture of one of the characters walking through the city, it shows a kind of viewpoint that one would have in real life (hence the 3-D).
> 
> And it seems the pedestrians are walking, so do you think you'll be able to talk to them, and if so what do you think the speech bubbles will look like? And do they just walk in a set pattern around the city, or reset everytime they get to the end of a road?



I'd still like to discuss this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2010)

Mijumaru was obviously the first Pokemon ever drawn.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to see Evo's for the starters.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Munna was the first pokemon ever created.


FACT.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

On topic:
Pokemon Pokemon Pokemon


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

If munna was the first pokemon ever created, why didn't it show in Gen 1?


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You know the funniest part about pokemon? Ken drew up so many different designs, and so many people love the first generation so much... but the pokemon weren't drawn in the order we have them in today  In fact there's probably pokemon coming out in Generation five that were drawn before Pikachu.





tobi365 said:


> If munna was the first pokemon ever created, why didn't it show in Gen 1?



Try reading.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Once again Tobi surprises us all with his stupidity


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 22, 2010)

I was gonna say:
Cut him some slack guys, Tobi's just a kid. I'm sure when you were all 14 you didn't behave like you do now.

But then  Tobi if you're gonna be part of this discussion, try reading through all the posts in the thread, not just the last one. If you don't have anyrhing constructive to say, you can always lurk, that's what I do most of the time. 



I'm hoping for this.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Well im only 15. And like  I dont act anywhere near like that when i first joiens over a year ago 



Ontopic: Fuck that shit is  Like Feraligatr


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Eh, all the Derpderp evo lines look too much like Buizel/Floatzel. :/


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy shit they look badass.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> Eh, all the Derpderp evo lines look too much like Buizel/Floatzel. :/



I agree.              **


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 22, 2010)

Still hoping for a wolverine final evo for Derpderp.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I'm hoping for this.



pek The best one so far imo. I love the ears.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2010)

I predict a Sea lion final evo for Mijumaru.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I predict a Sea lion final evo for Mijumaru.



And it looks like an actual lion, except it came from the sea.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And it looks like an actual lion, except it came from the sea.



It could be a Merelion

A lion with a fishtail

Tho something tells me he might go the water-Typhlosion way


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 22, 2010)

The ears are cool, but them feet GOD DAMN!


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And it looks like an actual lion, except it came from the sea.



Fuck yes


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Aquarlion


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I was gonna say:
> Cut him some slack guys, Tobi's just a kid. I'm sure when you were all 14 you didn't behave like you do now.
> 
> But then  Tobi if you're gonna be part of this discussion, try reading through all the posts in the thread, not just the last one. If you don't have anyrhing constructive to say, you can always lurk, that's what I do most of the time.
> ...



i look at the post from where i left off


on topic: i'm looking for an otter type mermaid thing


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Tobi, I have nothing against you, but you should really at least read the posts on the current page before posting.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

> Wotter's evo line


imokaywiththis.jpeg


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> If munna was the first pokemon ever created, why didn't it show in Gen 1?



How dare you! Don't question me


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

No items.
Final Destination.
Zoroak only.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

Tyler said:


> How dare you! Don't question me



i just did what're u gonna do about it?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Mass negging?


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

I havent had a good rep abuse in a while


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread turn to shit without B&W news.

Also why is everyone sealed?


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Im not sealed?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh i guess it really is just me


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Why so?

+ Tyler is too?


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't even know you could seal your rep until I met T-Pein. Oh wait...


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Not that kind of seal 

That's just hiding it. Seal is when mods make it so you cant get any rep from anyone. And you're probably slashed at the same time. That means the mods take away a certain amount of rep.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm currently repsealed


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Now why is that?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Stupid fucking... 

I mean... I forget.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

So, I notice this thread has become the common spam thread, instead of the pokemon convo thread. That poor thing is barely hanging on.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

We should move our talking to that thread and come back for B/W spam?


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> No items.
> Final Destination.
> Zoroak only.



Noobs and their no items.




Caelus said:


> So, I notice this thread has become the common spam thread, instead of the pokemon convo thread. That poor thing is barely hanging on.



we really are at the mercy of the pokemedia.
If there is no new news, we have nothing to talk about.
We cant just make up news


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> We should move our talking to that thread and come back for B/W spam?



Exactly. Everytime I see a new post here I'm like "new fuckin pokemans!?"


And it never is.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Exactly. Everytime I see a new post here I'm like "new fuckin pokemans!?"
> 
> 
> And it never is.



Done 

Let it begin


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

hahaha xD Poor caelus


----------



## taiga (Jun 22, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> I'm not trying to be rude.
> 
> It just seemed a lot like Tobi, seeing as 90% of the registration page was talking about Tobi. And it had that Kyuubi head at the top of the post. Just like Tobi.



who cares? lol.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

mariya said:


> who cares? lol.



Turn 18.


Or join us in the convo thread


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i just did what're u gonna do about it?



Nothing.

You seem troubled enough as it is. 

Anyfuckingways,

I've been sealed for a whole year now I think. I requested it :33


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> Done
> 
> Let it begin


You had me going there for a sec.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn you Tyler. DAAAAMN YOUUU.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Nothing.
> 
> You seem troubled enough as it is.



i'm not troubled. i just want people to stop calling me slowpoke.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

You bring color to the convo.

(In the good way).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i'm not troubled. i just want people to stop calling me slowpoke.



The shoe fits Slowpoke.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

i don't know if this is real or not. it probably is. pokemon sunday hasn't come on yet...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfyOsEZFuYo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

New for me.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

This makes me wonder if there will be more honey/bee related pokemon


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice find, Tobi. 

No really, I haven't seen that, I believe it's new, so good job ^^


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

i subscribed to the person on youtube


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

There were pics of those areas on serebii when they released the new batch of pokes. But the video is new.

Idk about the honey/bee pokes. I don't really like Beedrill or Vespiquen, so they'd have to impress me if they're going to make more Bee pokes. Maybe a Vespiquen evo?


----------



## taiga (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you, tobi. (:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

1. beedrill is more like a wasp

2. am i still the slowpoke of the thread?


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet. New gym stuff. 

Tobi: I'd think so, but posting new things and reading over previous pages is a good step towards recovery.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Eh, close enough.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

FUCKING TOBI. you can't have that spoiler bullshit in your signature.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

it ain't gonna be a spoiler in a couple of days so what's the matter


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> it ain't gonna be a spoiler in a couple of days so what's the matter



It's still a spoiler, you can't have that in your signature. Some people haven't read that far, and some people only watch the anime. Either spoiler that shit or take it out before you get fucked by a Mod.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

fine ok


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't give me those eyebrows boy, I saved you a warning!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, he did save you a warning, Tobi. I've read that far so I don't care but shit isn't cool, man.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Tobi if you tell me "I'm sorry Daddy Echo" I'll forgive you.

In its own message, it's own post, right here in this thread. All will be forgiven.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay, that's a little much. I'm not a mod or anything but let's try to stay on topic.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Don't give me those eyebrows boy, I saved you a warning!





i know, and i thank you for that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Way to ruin my chance at a great quote, Panic. 

It's like a Cockblock but worse, because I could've saved it in my signature.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Panic said:


> Okay, that's a little much. I'm not a mod or anything but let's try to stay on topic.





Kek said:


> There were pics of those areas on serebii when they released the new batch of pokes. But the video is new.
> 
> Idk about the honey/bee pokes. I don't really like Beedrill or Vespiquen, so they'd have to impress me if they're going to make more Bee pokes. Maybe a Vespiquen evo?



I think mabye a branch evo for combee males?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

Woot new video to drool over. Thanks Tobes. 

That Gym looks awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Pseudo Legendary bug/Ice to fuck peeps with.


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm hoping for a Pseudo Legendary bug/Ice to fuck peeps with.



Or mabye another dark/ghost that is full of


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

aren't we already getting a Sableye evo? Thats terrifying enough.


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> aren't we already getting a Sableye evo? Thats terrifying enough.



We are?


Game over


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> aren't we already getting a Sableye evo? Thats terrifying enough.



As far as I know, nothing is confirmed except for the 14 released.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 23, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i don't know if this is real or not. it probably is. pokemon sunday hasn't come on yet...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfyOsEZFuYo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Thats old news. Pokemon Sunday aired last Saturday. 


But I guess its new since no one posted the vid in here.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Thats old news. Pokemon Sunday aired last Saturday.
> 
> 
> But I guess its new since no one posted the vid in here.



it didn't show on pokemon sunday last saturday


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 23, 2010)

I wasn't aware of a Sableye evo..


----------



## Tyler (Jun 23, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> it didn't show on pokemon sunday last saturday



Yes it did.


**


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

Panic said:


> I wasn't aware of a Sableye evo..



Sablye's gettin' an evolution? Seems a bit too haxx in my opinion.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy shit, I'm having déjà vu. Pretty sure I've said I wasn't aware of a Sableye evo before in this thread but i just remembered.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

a sableye evo scares me a bit. i picture it have a very wide grin with sharp claws.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but I can't see a Sableye evo being any scarier than a Miltank evo (as far as difficulty to defeat, I mean).


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Miltank evo would be boss 

And Tobi posted real news! Good boy Tobi, good boy 


EDIT
And this is the first I'm hearing concerning a Sableye evolution..


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyVWhn_rVck[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLKEpDA1K9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zentai (Jun 23, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Miltank evo would be boss
> 
> And Tobi posted real news! Good boy Tobi, good boy
> 
> ...



Miltank evo would be the boss. I wanna see some super tank goin' on.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 23, 2010)

Mijumaru apparently has a new move called Shell blade I wonder what it does, maybe its his signature...


----------



## JacobCampbell (Jun 23, 2010)

I really want Sabley's evolution to appear. One of my fav pokemon ever!!!


----------



## Golbez (Jun 23, 2010)

Did someone say "Desert Gym"? 

Hell yeah, I love me some desert.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Some more badass ground pokemon?  Like Hippo!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Some more badass ground pokemon?  Like Hippo!



Hippowdon cannot be beat.

I love my lead Hippowdon.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hippowdon cannot be beat.
> 
> I love my lead Hippowdon.



Hippos must be female too


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Hippos must be female too



The female ones are black. 

Srsly. The color is cool.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

No purple


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

When do we get more info?


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> When do we get more info?



Saturday during Pokemon sunday or the next edition of CoroCoro


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> No purple



It's black.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's black.



No. I say its purple. Especially when looking at it through the shitty DS backlight


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Saturday during Pokemon sunday or the next edition of CoroCoro



When's the next edition of CoroCoro?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

once a month.

So next month.


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww fuck 

I so badly want to see the starters evolutions.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> When's the next edition of CoroCoro?



I really dont know  The last one came out on the 14th.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

So new shit is out.

Illusion - The ability allows for Zorua & Zoroark to be in the form of the Pok?mon in second place in your party at the time of it being sent out.

+ I dont think if seen this posted here. 
A weather button?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 23, 2010)

Yay for new info... However it makes them seem redundant doesn't it?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

The Weather button has been known about, yeah. I think it just tells you the current weather.

Also, I think what Illusion does it simply fool your foes. I mean... He's a dark type, right? Well, assuming they're both dark types, lets say you throw a Hitmon in your second place. They immediately think "FIGHTING" and try to use a Psychic attack, but it fails completely and they're all WTF.

Maybe?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 23, 2010)

Its probably just there to show what weather it is.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

You think it'll affect anything other than his physical appearance?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe for the first turn he's sent out, he can use one of their attacks, or gains their ability or stats.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Im thinking its just like the appearance changed to fuck up the opponent. Will the name change too?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think so, someone not lazy want to go back and watch the video of Zorark changing?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it just changes his appearance and name. Can definitely throw your opponent off at times. Only thing is Dark type doesn't really resist a lot of types.. If it also gains the ability then that's pretty OPed.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Well no name change would just be stupid. That wouldnt fuck up anyone  Unless you're like 7 years old


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

it changes the name too


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Tobi being useful what.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex it's happened THRICE


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

BLASPHEMY I SAY.


----------



## taiga (Jun 23, 2010)

okayyy we get it. you don't like tobi. let's stay on-topic now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Everyone needs to stop bitching about being off topic. No new information has come out, and until then, what the fuck. Otherwise, spark up a conversation about it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

*just something to get this thread going a little*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NEweHkUdWo&playnext_from=TL&videos=Bs3aycuagpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Everyone needs to stop bitching about being off topic. No new information has come out, and until then, what the fuck. Otherwise, spark up a conversation about it.



Lol, if you want to spark up a conversation, take it to the convo thread. That's what people mean. That's what the thread is there for.


----------



## taiga (Jun 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Lol, if you want to spark up a conversation, take it to the convo thread. That's what people mean. That's what the thread is there for.



exactlyyy. (;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 23, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Sablye's gettin' an evolution? Seems a bit too haxx in my opinion.



Oh yeah, there's an interesting thought.


Improved stats + zero weakness (if it stays the same type combo, of course)


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> *just something to get this thread going a little*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NEweHkUdWo&playnext_from=TL&videos=Bs3aycuagpw[/YOUTUBE]



There's a heartgold thread


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh yeah, there's an interesting thought.
> 
> 
> Improved stats + zero weakness (if it stays the same type combo, of course)



But there wouldn't be much point in changing the types, would there? I don't expect it to have amazing stats, so if it loses its immunity, I doubt many people would use it.


----------



## Spammerman45 (Jun 23, 2010)

I like Pokabu the best. Also i think i like Zekrom better then Reshiram.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

what if zoroark comes in the super mario smash bros. games?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 23, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what if *zoroark comes in* the super mario smash bros. *games*?



Sounds like great way to destroy a Wii.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what if zoroark comes in the *super mario smash bros.* games?


Sounds like a clusterfuck to me.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy shit, I'm digging the new gym remix in that video. The Pokecenter was alright too. 

I hope they have different Pokecenter remixes for different times of the day like they did in D/P/Pt. That was an awesome feature and I missed it in HG/SS


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

There were remixes? I remember battle remixes for night and day in G/S, but nothing in DPP.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup. The Pokecenter theme was different depending on what time of day it was. Three remixes for morning/day/night. Pokecenter night is, IMO, one of the best pieces of music in the entire franchise.

Same goes for route music in D/P/Pt as well, although it's not really that noticeable.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll rather play with her than Lucario. I hate the way he moves on Brawl


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sure it has been mentioned, but did anyone else see the new enlarged picture of the Isshu region? I'm way more excited about it now. Looks like we can see the equivalent of Victory Road/Elite 4 building in the top right corner.

The premise of the airport too, should be awesome. I wonder how that is going to be implemented.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2010)

> The latest issue of Nintendo Dream has provided new insights into the special Illusion  ability that Zoroark & Zorua both have. This ability, as we knew previously, allows for Zorua/Zoroark to be transformed into another Pok?mon when sent into battle, as seen with the special event when you capture Zoroark. However, prior to now, the details of the ability were not known. We now know the details of this ability. The ability allows for Zorua & Zoroark to be in the form of the Pok?mon in second place in your party at the time of it being sent out. This means that if you have say Jigglypuff in the front of your party, Zorua & Zoroark would appear in battle as a Jigglypuff. As we know from before, it keeps its Dark-type, but its appearance and name will match the Pok?mon of which it has an Illusion.



For those who didn't know. I saw this after refreshing Serebii for the first time in a few hours.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

I am completely indifferent about the Illusion ability. I like Zoroark's design, and that is about it. It sounds like another dynamic of the Pokemon battle-system that will either be abused in competition (that is, if Zoroark is even allowed) or fall by the wayside and no one uses it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

The map looks interesting. But I'm only counting 6 spots suitable to have a gym. 

I feel like we'll end up fighting the bad guys at the airport. This gen.'s silph co/radiotower/etc. That'll be awesome.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

So i lold. People actually listen to pokemon games?  The sound is always on mute or i get this dirty ass headache. But sometimes the music is good.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

I always listen to the music unless I'm grinding or trading. I absolutely must play through the Elite 4 with the sound on, same goes for Gym battles. They make it that much more enjoyable.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> The map looks interesting. But I'm only counting 6 spots suitable to have a gym.
> 
> I feel like we'll end up fighting the bad guys at the airport. This gen.'s silph co/radiotower/etc. That'll be awesome.



From what I can tell, I think the Gym's should be covered (if they are still going for 8 Gym badges in Black/White).


*Spoiler*: __ 





Put question marks to places that may or may not have gyms just based on appearance alone and nothing else. 

Forgot about that castle in the top-left, as well. Though I don't think that would be a Gym location. Maybe in the desert as well; that'd be cool.


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2010)

From what was shown, i think that desert at (4) has a gym


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

from 9-5, that's a long way away. there's probably no pokemon center and there's a shit load trainers.... probably


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

N??ps said:


> From what was shown, i think that desert at (4) has a gym



Was kind of thinking this as well, but the lack of any apparent town silenced me for the time being. Would be awesome, though, if they work that in somehow. Not to mention with the inclusion of weather in the game now (or rather, it playing a much larger role than before), the desert would be an optimal place to put a Gym for that purpose.



tobi365 said:


> from 9-5, that's a long way away. there's probably no pokemon center and there's a shit load trainers.... probably



I'm under the impression you need to pass through the forest and then through Town 2 before getting to 5.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

I think this is going to be one of the longest pokemon games  

Looks at all that area and towns


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'm under the impression you need to pass through the forest and then through Town 2 before getting to 5.



i didn't see town 2. but there's a bridge there. so that's an option.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> I think this is going to be one of the longest pokemon games
> 
> Looks at all that area and towns



Hm, barring Gold/Silver and HG/SS, possibly. It is kind of hard to make the main-game longer than those in just one region, regardless of side-quests. 



tobi365 said:


> i didn't see town 2. but there's a bridge there. so that's an option.



Eh, I'm sure there is a Pokecenter on the way to 5. It's usually only right before caves/mountains/forests that we get long stretches without being able to heal. Though they sometimes throw in houses where they'll heal your Pokemon, so that is a possibility if they do that.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

2nd gen was really long 

But it'd be cool if they make the generation like 16 gyms in one region?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

that's too many for one region. there's not enough towns.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

You can never tell by those maps


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

There is obviously a whole separate region underneath Isshu. That's right, folks. You heard it here from me first: Pokemon is going Middle-Earth on us.


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm still gunning for being able to defend your title.

"I'm going to become the new champion! I'm Joey of Johto, and you better watch out!"

The satisfaction of destroying champs-to-be is almost too much to comprehend.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 23, 2010)

I see alot of bridges, so I'm wondering what the area is that'll be blocked off till you get surf? 

Also did anyone else notice the island with a house on it in the southeast, west of the town marked "Home"?


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

kinzey said:


> I see alot of bridges, so I'm wondering what the area is that'll be blocked off till you get surf?
> 
> Also did anyone else notice the island with a house on it in the southeast, west of the town marked "Home"?



Team rocket blows up the bridges and you have to surf across them


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

kinzey said:


> I see alot of bridges, so I'm wondering what the area is that'll be blocked off till you get surf?
> 
> Also did anyone else notice the island with a house on it in the southeast, west of the town marked "Home"?



By that way, the text and red circles aren't part of the actual image, I just added those as speculation. Probably a safe assumption, though. 

And yeah, I noticed that. Hopefully we can visit them, otherwise that would be kind of odd not having an in-game island there has always been at least one island for every region.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2010)

kinzey said:


> I see alot of bridges, so I'm wondering what the area is that'll be blocked off till you get surf?
> 
> Also did anyone else notice the island with a house on it in the southeast, west of the town marked "Home"?



The police will come after you.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 23, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> By that way, the text and red circles aren't part of the actual image, I just added those as speculation. Probably a safe assumption, though.
> 
> And yeah, I noticed that. Hopefully we can visit them, otherwise that would be kind of odd not having an in-game island there has always been at least one island for every region.



I know, I was just using it as reference 



Black Wraith said:


> The police will come after you.



Then I'll just use the no stars cheat


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> The map looks interesting. But I'm only counting 6 spots suitable to have a gym.
> 
> I feel like we'll end up fighting the bad guys at the airport. This gen.'s silph co/radiotower/etc. That'll be awesome.



Nah, not the airport, the plane itself. You know, you're on a trip to visit 'home' and the aircraft gets jacked by the resident villains.

Gotta beat down the bad guys and take back control of the plane. That'd be sweet. Everyone is trembling in there seats, and you just get up and walk to the control room.

"Kid, you better get back in your seat if you know what's good for you."

"..."

"Kid? You listening? You better speak up-"

"Get the fuck off my pokemanz. "


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> "Kid, you better get back in your seat if you know what's good for you."
> 
> "..."
> 
> ...




funny!!!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> From what I can tell, I think the Gym's should be covered (if they are still going for 8 Gym badges in Black/White).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There could be a hidden city in the desert. Unless that desert-themed gym we saw is located at the city right above the desert. I really don't see why a gym would be located at the airport (#5), unless the airport itself is located inside a city which doesn't seem like it is. I also don't see a gym being in area #9. That area looks more like where we'll end up facing Reshiram/Zekrom. Maybe the road to get there is blocked off, and team ___ hijacks the airport and uses a plane to get there. Then Kitsune's idea about having to fight the bad guys in the plane could be possible.  Unless the hero/heroine boards the plane incognito and decides to just battle the group when we get there.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

I just realized. In #9 thar is that a tornado?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2010)

Zoroark & Zorua's ability doesn't seem all that impressive to be honest.

I'm guessing 8 or 9 is the Pokemon League.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> I just realized. In #9 thar is that a tornado?



My guess is some sort of artifact or ruins. Perhaps even a building.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

A tornado that could be covering a shrine to prevent people access. All the more reason why team ____ hijacks the airport for a plane.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> I just realized. In #9 thar is that a tornado?



i think it's a building


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> I just realized. In #9 thar is that a tornado?



At first glance it looks like it, but more than likely it some kind of temple where you fight Reshiram/Zekrom


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

No its definitly a tornado. Even peices of trees and stuff circling in it. Tornado protects the temple and team blahblah goes to airport to air drop into bulting to obtain legendary. Plot found have I. I'm almost as good as Jason now


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> No its definitly a tornado. Even peices of trees and stuff circling in it. Tornado protects the temple and team blahblah goes to airport to air drop into bulting to obtain legendary. Plot found have I. I'm almost as good as Jason now



Team Entropy (Criminal team should be called this in my opinion) hijacks a airplane and prepares for badass airdrop into the heart of the tornado...that would be aweseome


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh gosh. Epic 3D SG scene?


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Team Entropy (Criminal team should be called this in my opinion) hijacks a airplane and prepares for badass airdrop into the heart of the tornado...that would be aweseome



In b4 Al Khaida jokes


And that's a nice Idea you've got there Laex


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh possibly. New HM stops tornado?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh possibly. New HM stops tornado?



if it's an HM, it would probably be a one time use to just stop the tornado. so what's the point of it being an Hm


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Whirlpool? Defog? Flash?

+ It could be used to reverse currents or something. Like Whirlpool in the air


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Whirlpool? Defog? Flash?
> 
> + It could be used to reverse currents or something. Like Whirlpool in the air



1. i don't see how that whirlpool idea is possible since it's made out of water
2. defog is used to remove fog from a certain area
3. flash is used to light dark areas and caves

i think the building is a tornado representation and the house and the tree is just for decoration. your probably gonna need to find a key that's lying around the area.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

You didnt get my point at all. My point is that you onyl need them for very limited areas and for only limited reasons. Just like a possible new HM for the tornado. And I know whirlpool is for water thats why i said 





> Like whirlpool *in the air*


----------



## Zentai (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex, that's the best idea I've heard for an HM since I first saw Fly.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

They should make numerous field moves(in a seperate moveset box) like in Golden Sun.


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

Hm, you're saying that it'd control air currents, right? So theoretically you could start a tornado with it?

I like where this is going.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> A tornado that could be covering a shrine to prevent people access. All the more reason why team ____ hijacks the airport for a plane.



I'm definitely going to stick to this idea. But I hope that the airport will still have a use after the whole Zekrom/Reshiram/Team __ scenario. Seems like a longshot, but maybe we can visit one of the other regions?


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

Wouldn't it make more sense that it would take you to the Battle Frontier? Like the boats in Emerald and D/P/PL?


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh yeah, there's an interesting thought.
> 
> 
> Improved stats + zero weakness (if it stays the same type combo, of course)



They could make the stats on par with Spiritomb so it's not too overpowered. 

Or they could change the type to ghost/normal (which is only weak to dark) or Ghost/Rock or Ghost/Ground since Sableye is attributed with caves and such to get rid of the no weaknesses.

It can be done.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense that it would take you to the Battle Frontier? Like the boats in Emerald and D/P/PL?



That was a complete wishful thinking when I suggested it. I wouldn't mind Battle Frontier I guess, or something like the Sevii Islands? I'm just hoping this game does turn out to be atleast as long as GSCHGSS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Wouldn't it have been easier to simply say "as long as gold/silver"? or "HG/SS"?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 24, 2010)

Kek said:


> They could make the stats on par with Spiritomb so it's not too overpowered.
> 
> Or they could change the type to ghost/normal (which is only weak to dark) or Ghost/Rock or Ghost/Ground since Sableye is attributed with caves and such to get rid of the no weaknesses.
> 
> It can be done.



You know Ghost/Rock and Ghost/Ground both popped into my head as plausible after I typed that. 


Mostly because I like the idea of a ghostly presence that has the ability to manipulate natural earthly material.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet:

Pokémon Black & White - Illusion Ability

The latest issue of Nintendo Dream has provided new insights into the special Illusion ability that Zoroark & Zorua both have. This ability, as we knew previously, allows for Zorua/Zoroark to be transformed into another Pokémon when sent into battle, as seen with the special event when you capture Zoroark. However, prior to now, the details of the ability were not known. We now know the details of this ability. The ability allows for Zorua & Zoroark to be in the form of the Pokémon in second place in your party at the time of it being sent out. This means that if you have say Jigglypuff in the front of your party, Zorua & Zoroark would appear in battle as a Jigglypuff. As we know from before, it keeps its Dark-type, but its appearance and name will match the Pokémon of which it has an Illusion.
In addition to those details, it provided a massive image of the Isshu region, showing more areas than the images so far. It doesn't provide new details but does show an airfield and speculates that there is an airport in the game and various places such as a theme park, windmills, ancient ruins and what they think is a blast furnace. I have added the image to our Pre-Release Picture page. Click the picture to go to our ability page


This ability could bring about quite a new and unique tactic by having a poke that is weak against Dark attacks in second slot.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> No its definitly a tornado. Even peices of trees and stuff circling in it. Tornado protects the temple and team blahblah goes to airport to air drop into bulting to obtain legendary. Plot found have I. I'm almost as good as Jason now



Don't even delude yourself, boy.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 24, 2010)

I WANT MORE NEWS!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet:
> 
> Pokémon Black & White - Illusion Ability
> 
> ...



The make or break of whether Zoroark is actually worth using is whether or not it transforms into the Pokémon in your second slot on-screen or if it actually jumps out of its Pokéball in the same form as the Pokémon in the second slot. If there's no way for your opponent to know that your Gengar is actually a Zoroark, it could be pretty awesome - your opponent wouldn't try using a Fighting-type attack and they would be more inclined to use Dark-type attacks. If your opponent sees your Zoroark transform into Gengar, however, then it's pretty pointless.

Either way, it'll only work for a single turn against most players since they'd figure out if the type effectiveness was iffy and know if the Pokémon you're using is actually a Zoroark.


----------



## Laex (Jun 24, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Hm, you're saying that it'd control air currents, right? So theoretically you could start a tornado with it?
> 
> I like where this is going.



Gust/Twister turns HM? 


Dragon HM ftw.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2010)

Well first, Twister would gave to gain in the power department


Other than that ==>


----------



## Laex (Jun 24, 2010)

Ikr. like 95.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

No. We need a reliable flying move that isn't Brave Bird, since Sky Attack is useless. Aeroblast is Lugia only.

Some Hurricane move. Like an upgraded version of Gust.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

Something like 'Gale Force' ? :B


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2010)

We need Twister with 95 Power

And since the legendaries in this Generation are dragons as well, there can be hurricane dragon temple shenanigan implemented in the game

Hence, twister owning Twister would be justified


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Either way, it'll only work for a single turn against most players since they'd figure out if the type effectiveness was iffy and know if the Pok?mon you're using is actually a Zoroark.



Sometimes all you need is one turn to make your move, really.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

Kek said:


> Something like 'Gale Force' ? :B



Yes. 



Nois said:


> We need Twister with 95 Power
> 
> And since the legendaries in this Generation are dragons as well, there can be hurricane dragon temple shenanigan implemented in the game
> 
> Hence, twister owning Twister would be justified



Well, they can't just up Twister's base power like that. They just have to make a new move like Twister with the same typing but stronger base power.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> No. We need a reliable flying move that isn't Brave Bird, since Sky Attack is useless. Aeroblast is Lugia only.
> 
> Some Hurricane move. Like an upgraded version of Gust.



how is sky attack useless? and a hurricane move would be nice too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 24, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> how is sky attack useless? and a hurricane move would be nice too.



Any two turn attack leaves your opponent at least a chance to defend.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 24, 2010)

Or setup and kill.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 24, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Any two turn attack leaves your opponent at least a chance to defend.



Not any two turn attacks.

Just ones like Focus Punch or Sky Attack.

Fly, Dig, Dive, and Bounce are useful.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 24, 2010)

Sky Attack is a handy little move with Power Herb, in most cases it's the most powerful Flying move a pokemon can learn - makes for a good finisher or last ditch attack.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

A Hurricane move?

Sure. Then we can have a pokemon know Earthquake, Hurricane, Eruption, and Rage.

He can OHKO Japan, New Orleans, Europe and Greece. 

I'm going to hell.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 24, 2010)

Nois said:


> We need Twister with 95 Power
> 
> And since the legendaries in this Generation are dragons as well, there can be hurricane dragon temple shenanigan implemented in the game
> 
> Hence, twister owning Twister would be justified



You know it won't happen. Twister is set in stone.


----------



## Menace (Jun 24, 2010)

Echo% said:


> A Hurricane move?
> 
> Sure. Then we can have a pokemon know Earthquake, Hurricane, Eruption, and Rage.
> 
> ...



You're not goin' alone, bro.


----------



## Laex (Jun 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> No. We need a reliable flying move that isn't Brave Bird, since Sky Attack is useless. Aeroblast is Lugia only.
> 
> Some Hurricane move. Like an upgraded version of Gust.



I agree. We need a good move with no recoil and isnt 2-stage. Like goddamit


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Oooh shit.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> I agree. We need a good move with no recoil and isnt 2-stage. Like goddamit



Something on par with Surf would be nice.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 24, 2010)

I was gonna say Drill Peck but I don't know the stats of that move.


----------



## JayDee (Jun 25, 2010)

do want fire piggeh


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

i wish all HMs were useful in battle like surf and waterfall.

tyler - i love that pic of miley. i was going to use it. (: why can't i rep you?


----------



## Menace (Jun 25, 2010)

taiga said:


> i wish all HMs were useful in battle like surf and waterfall.
> 
> tyler - i love that pic of miley. i was going to use it. (: why can't i rep you?



Nah, that'd be too haxx.

It'd be like those amazing TM's you find in ungodly places or spend all your money on to get at the Game Corner. But you can use it over, and over, and _over_...

Yeah.


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah, i guess you're right.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 25, 2010)

HMs are the worst part of the game.


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

ryrymini - agreedo.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2010)

taiga said:


> i wish all HMs were useful in battle like surf and waterfall.
> 
> tyler - i love that pic of miley. i was going to use it. (: why can't i rep you?



I'm sealed by choice. Glad you like it


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 25, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> HMs are the worst part of the game.



why u say that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



besides that they can't be removed by normal moves and TMs


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 25, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Not any two turn attacks.
> 
> Just ones like Focus Punch or Sky Attack.
> 
> Fly, Dig, Dive, and Bounce are useful.



Stone Edge/Rock Slide/Bullet Punch still hits Pokemon in the air, and Earthquake (which a lot of people spam to hell) pretty much makes Dig pointless.


And anyway, I said "defend" as in stat boosting move/protect-detect/substitute/anything to help brace for impact.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 25, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I was gonna say Drill Peck but I don't know the stats of that move.



80 Power, so respectable. Only learned by the Spearow, Duduo, and Piplup families. And also Zapdos. Can be bred to Natu, Murkrow, and Skarmory. I've only recently come to admire the stats of Dodrio, so I would like it on him.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 25, 2010)

Dodrio was awesome before the attack split.

Tri Attack Dodrio was fuckwin.


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

Triattack was best shit.


----------



## Kek (Jun 25, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Stone Edge/Rock Slide/Bullet Punch still hits Pokemon in the air, and Earthquake (which a lot of people spam to hell) pretty much makes Dig pointless.
> 
> 
> And anyway, I said "defend" as in stat boosting move/protect-detect/substitute/anything to help brace for impact.



And if you have a Machamp with No Guard, you can just forget about avoiding with moves like Dig/Fly/Dive


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2010)

I really want a Dodrio. It's always been one of my favorite Flying type Pokemon, if not my one true favorite.


----------



## valerian (Jun 25, 2010)

I always had an amusing thought of Dodrio flying by using its heads.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe there will be a fire/water type combo in this gen...is that even conceptually possible...?


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

i don't think so. haha.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Maybe there will be a fire/water type combo in this gen...is that even conceptually possible...?


As much as being a Ground and Flying type, imo.


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

fire/water isnt as unlikely as flying/ground. Or steel/poison for that matter.


----------



## valerian (Jun 25, 2010)

We already have a water/grass type, so I guess it's alright to have water/fire or even a grass/fire pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> We already have a water/grass type, so I guess it's alright to have water/fire or even a grass/fire pokemon.


You can liken Water/Grass to swamps. There is no basis for Fire/Water.


----------



## valerian (Jun 25, 2010)

Steam? :ho


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

That, or something from a factory.


----------



## Menace (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to see another Water/Electric type. Chinchou's okay, but I'd like a couple more.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

Chinchou

is forgettable.


----------



## Nois (Jun 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> That, or something from a factory.



How about this: a Steam engine factory with Water/Fire or Water/Steel Pokemon


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> How about this: a Steam engine factory with Water/Fire or Water/Steel Pokemon





Im expecting lots of steel pokemon in the generation.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 25, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> why u say that?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What do you mean besides that? XD, that's the main reason. And other than Surf, Waterfall, or Fly, they're generally useless. And their only purpose is to prevent us from going wherever we want early in the game. 

And I know I've said it a million times, but I'm still holding out for a Poison/Psychic type.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> As much as being a Ground and Flying type, imo.



Gligar and Gliscor say hi.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Steam? :ho



How about something that lives in a hotspring?

Or something related to thermal vents on the sea bed?

What would be really interesting is where would it get its power boost from, Sunny day or Rain dance...? :amazed


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Gligar and Gliscor say hi.


Exactly my point.

If a Pokemon with 2 contradicting types can exist, so can one with 2 other contradicting types.


----------



## Nois (Jun 25, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> How about something that lives in a hotspring?
> 
> Or something related to thermal vents on the sea bed?
> 
> What would be really interesting is where would it get its power boost from, Sunny day or Rain dance...? :amazed



It'd be both:ho


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Gligar and Gliscor say hi.



I totally forgot this?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 25, 2010)

Steam Pokemon would be awesome.


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Steam Pokemon would be awesome.



What about the hot spring monkeys in japan.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2010)

Hihidaruma could be steam type.


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Hihidaruma could be steam type.



naw, the folklore that hihidaruma is based off of is a monkey who uses lava.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2010)

Volcano's produce steam right? Or is that smoke?

Unless its a underwater volcano.

/imstupid


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

Volcanic ash = sulfur = smokescreen


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 25, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Volcano's produce steam right? Or is that smoke?
> 
> Unless its a underwater volcano.



they produce smoke and so do underwater volcanoes


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Hihidaruma could be *steam type*.



      .


----------



## Tyler (Jun 26, 2010)

Kek said:


> .



?

**


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

you won't be able to understand them...


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2010)

Tyler said:


> ?
> 
> **



I've heard of the proposed Light Type, but a Steam Type pokemon? Its just


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe we'll have a sand and air type


----------



## Tyler (Jun 26, 2010)

Kek said:


> I've heard of the proposed Light Type, but a Steam Type pokemon? Its just



Well I didn't make that shit up


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> they produce smoke and so do underwater volcanoes



Well, above ground volcanoes produce smoke. Underwater volcanoes release various gases. There is no such thing as underwater smoke, it's simply the heat making the water boil and other various gas bubbles escaping.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 26, 2010)

there's new pics on serebii, nothing special though


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder if someone will post the DVD where the pics came from.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

i found this on google images


*Spoiler*: __ 




racist isn't it?


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i found this on google images
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hey thats cool, we all found it months ago 

Yes, they called a black man black and a white man white.
So racist.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah seriously... that's not racist.  

Tobi you were good, giving us new info for a few days.

But at least you evolved!

Slowbro it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Hey thats cool, we all found it months ago
> 
> Yes, they called a black man black and a white man white.
> So racist.



Yeah, I posted a more awesome version of it that I found on Tumblr a long time ago.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

is today sunday in japan or is it friday?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

It is Sunday in Japan right now.

And I just realized that Pokemon Sunday should be starting in about an hour.  Too bad there's not supposed to be any interesting news.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I posted a more awesome version of it that I found on Tumblr a long time ago.



Post eet again plz.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Post eet again plz.


----------



## Nois (Jun 26, 2010)

^ I'd actually play that


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder what pokemon is Emeinems favorite.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 26, 2010)

But shouldn't Eminem be on the Black version and 50- on White? I mean, that's how Zekrom and Reshiram are.


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

The pics before that connection was discovered xD


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

Kek said:


> I've heard of the proposed Light Type, but a Steam Type pokemon? Its just



He meants Fire/water


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

I want Zorua right now. =w=


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> He meants Fire/water



Then he should have said Fire/Water type.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh jason.
That's my sig


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh jason.
> That's my sig



Yes, I know you made it for me. I'm not that forgetful. 

What about it?


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

I like it 

but i lack seeing cred


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I've already changed it anyway, so haha. 

/changewhore


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

so my poke-av is so much better


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

*YAY POKEMON SUNDAY JUST CAME!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzTtW0IfvWU&playnext_from=TL&videos=kYm7QUf2mFI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, well my set is


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> so my poke-av is so much better



No it isn't. =w=



tobi365 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzTtW0IfvWU&playnext_from=TL&videos=kYm7QUf2mFI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Oooh, news. 



Kek said:


> Yea, well my set is



Poor Kekkers.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes it is jason -3-

Ady tobi being useful?  I cannot believe it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yes it is jason -3-
> 
> Ady tobi being useful?  I cannot believe it.



Not anymore it isn't. =w=

Believe it.


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2010)

Team Leader at 0:19?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 26, 2010)

They look to be the best legendaries yet...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 26, 2010)

> In The Games Department
> 
> Black & White - Pokémon Sunday Reveals Release Date
> 
> Pokémon Sunday has just been airing and has provided some brand new details about Pokémon Black & White, specifically the release date in Japan. These games are due for release in Japan on September 18th 2010. This follows the game release dates of the main games since the release of Pokémon Emerald in 2004. They also revealed this new character. It is yet unknown what his role is. We expect more details tomorrow so be sure to check back.



They're so close now


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh shit! So exciting


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm still bitter that the black legendary is on the white game.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2010)

Cutscenes in my pokemonz?


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

Cutscenes arte good shat.
Especially SG cut scenes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think it's a cutscene, I think it's like when you talk to a character, the bottom screen will change to like when you talk to a character in the yu-gi-oh games, you get a close up and a text box.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2010)

Watch at 0:17, thats a cutscene


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

That's probably just part of the opening.

If it isn't though, that's sick!


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 26, 2010)

That's good jizz


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

what happened to echo%?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

Noice.

And that blonde kid/guy reminds me of Karowu from the Eva series.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> what happened to echo%?



What happened to me?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

i see you changed your avatar..... sweeeet


----------



## taiga (Jun 26, 2010)

the old cartoon network guy?


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

taiga said:


> the old cartoon network guy?



That there is tom... 
R.I.P


----------



## Menace (Jun 26, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> That there is tom...
> R.I.P



His voice always creeped me out when I was little.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 26, 2010)

taiga said:


> the old cartoon network guy?



He isn't just ANY cartoon network guy; he is THE host of Toonami. Well, there was also Space Ghost, but he was a douche...



N??ps said:


> That there is tom...
> R.I.P



*sniff* Yeah


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

Steve Blum's voice doesn't creep people out.

It draws angels near and beckons children to his van, and molests their ears with his creamy voice of badassary and awesome-deliciousness.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2010)

Tom 2.0 > all other Toms>>>Moltar.

And if thats a cutscene B/W will be even more awesome


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

i forgot the voice


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 26, 2010)

i hope theyt made a new crab pokemon... i'm thinking of making one


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with tobi for once, more crab plz.

Make it Rock/Water
ROCK LOBSTER!


----------



## Zentai (Jun 27, 2010)

Echo% said:


> What happened to me?



I think it's because you're an echo.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 27, 2010)

New pics are up.

Bad guy looks like a bishe


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

^ That's not exactly a bad thing, if his characterization makes up for it. A lot of pokemon characters are pretty bishie you know(Roark, Volkner and Bugsy come to mind).


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 27, 2010)

Legend said:


> Tom 2.0 > all other Toms>>>Moltar.


I kinda liked the first two Toms equally. The third Tom wasn't nearly as good as them and the forth was a joke. As for Moltar I don't think we got him in the UK (we didn't get the third and forth Toms either). By the way, all the Toonami hosts are much better than UK Toonami was near the end of it's life (yes even the forth Tom).


----------



## scerpers (Jun 27, 2010)

I loved all the Toms.

Haters. But yeah Tom #1 was the best.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

So. That green haired guy is the rival?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2010)

kinzey said:


> He isn't just ANY cartoon network guy; he is THE host of Toonami. Well, there was also Space Ghost, but he was a douche...



Quoting because this is so full of truth. 

11/10

Would read again.



tobi365 said:


> i hope theyt made a new crab pokemon... i'm thinking of making one



Yes, we need another crustacean.

Though we already got Krabby/Kingler and Corphish/Crawdaunt.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

We need one that's at least BL


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey look, it's Silver with green hair.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

Rooney's playing to kind. He needs to take it and shoot.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

lol wrong thread.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hey look, it's Silver with green hair.



Bitch is almost as smug ad smugleaf.



Black Wraith said:


> Rooney's playing to kind. He needs to take it and shoot.



Lawl wrong thread is wrong?


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

Some more new pics on serebii. I've got to say, Surf looks especially cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree with Kek, surf looks awesome. I'm glad the attacks are becoming 3D, and the pokemon sprites are moving, and it lookjs like we're moving towards cutscenes possibly, at the very least we have more Art in-game. Is this the new pokemaynz?!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 27, 2010)

The new surf does look cool, can't wait to see it actually animated.

Is that pale faced trainer with the light green hair the new rival?


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

i like how the new trainer looks.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 27, 2010)

he looks like it but it could be a gym leader


----------



## Tyler (Jun 27, 2010)

I like how the Rival looks. He looks like he's really sick.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Mijumaru


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2010)

i don't know. i like the pokemon games, but i only played the old school games. besides, what is the difference between this new game and the other games other than recycling the same game system, or only adding few new features?.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> lol wrong thread.





Laex said:


> Bitch is almost as smug ad smugleaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl wrong thread is wrong?





I just realised now

--------

I want more info on EU/US release date.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 27, 2010)

Roller coaster in a gym? Do want. 

Probably electric, yes?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow... it's been how long since this dude was revealed? xD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Mijumaru



Damn straight.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Roller coaster in a gym? Do want.
> 
> Probably electric, yes?



Most likely.

I want gyms to have some really good puzzle and platforming elements to them with much harder trainers in them.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Wow... it's been how long since this dude was revealed? xD



days maybe a couple of weeks


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 27, 2010)

How come in every single game except gen 3 the rival looks cooler than the male player?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Most likely.
> 
> I want gyms to have some really good puzzle and platforming elements to them with much harder trainers in them.



Agreed. I can't wait for more details though.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Look its Wally all grown up


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Wow... it's been how long since this dude was revealed? xD



I like that. New fav character is fav.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish you could edit the looks of your player. I don't know why they haven't done this yet.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh man, what if is was Wally? 

This rival actually reminds me of Bakuya from yugioh.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

Legend said:


> Hey Look its Wally all grown up



Don't even go there


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> How come in every single game except gen 3 the rival looks cooler than the male player?



Because you want that jealousy to fuel the rage to make you wanna pwn him.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Roller coaster in a gym? Do want.
> 
> Probably electric, yes?


I'm thinking more like Steel.

Also, rival looks like Karowu from the Eva series.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> Oh man, what if is was Wally?


Yes.


Black Wraith said:


> Don't even go there


Can you help me catch a Ralts? I have a disease so im a ass trainer:33


Laex said:


>


Awesome


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

Laex said:


>



how do you make avatars that good?


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> days maybe a couple of weeks



What the fuck?


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2010)

Heeeeeello


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

He looks nothing like the new rival.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> He looks nothing like the new rival.


Well, of course not. He's all grown up.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

taiga said:


> how do you make avatars that good?



Practice


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a few new pokemon will be revealed shortly.


----------



## crevo (Jun 27, 2010)

some unclear pics of them on serebii and they look kinda weird hopefully we get some clearer pics to get a better view on them

triple battles are confirmed too


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Looks like a few new pokemon will be revealed shortly.



no lie!
New pokemon!


grainy pics ftw?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2010)

Triple battles. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Shall we prepare for a boom in activity? O_O


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Shall we prepare for a boom in activity? O_O



I'll give the regulars a half an hour before the posts start filling. The one in the middle on the second pic looks like it wants to fuck shit up.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey look, it's Heatran's cousin.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

OH SHIT. THATS A LOT OF NEW POKEMON



+ Triple battles? Double battles were already enough imo


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hey look, it's Heatran's cousin.


I was thinking just that!

I also spotted a Gardevoir evil twin and what looks like a rosailia branch evo xD

Pictures on serebii have been touched up, as well as another pic being added that showcases a blindmole type pokemon

and from the view point that were given, it looks as if this mole looking pokemon is a pre evo for the red and black pokemon in the top right pic!
I think we have our first branch family!


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 27, 2010)

Wohoo, a bunch of new Pokemon! AND TRIPLE BATTLES! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

The connection is obvious!
And MS Paint ftw.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm guessing the mole pokemon will be ground/steel.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

So im liking that badass lizard thats next to the mole. 

dragon/steel?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

3 v 3?

That's going to be very interesting.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm guessing the mole pokemon will be ground/steel.



Prolly.

Serebii has another update, this time they give descriptions on what the pokemon look like a well as probably confirming my beliefs.

Yay noops, spoiler of the day 



Laex said:


> So im liking that badass lizard thats next to the mole.
> 
> dragon/steel?



You think its a dragon?
Mabye...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> So im liking that badass lizard thats next to the mole.
> 
> dragon/steel?



One can hope Laex, one can hope.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 27, 2010)

The Mantis/lizard Pokemon looks awesome. Definitely part-Steel, but uncertain of the other half. Ah man, I love being around when information hits, especially new Pokemon reveals! Gets me in the mood.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

That one new pokemon...
Purple skin...
what looks like red lips
female figure
jynx evo?


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't wait to actually see the ghost pokemon


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 27, 2010)

Ononokusu looks like fucking win.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can't wait to actually see the ghost pokemon



Serebii says its an egyptian sarcophagus.
My bet is Ground/Ghost
Due to the sand.

But heck, it could be steel/ghost or dark/ghost

Hmm Spiritomb is a ghost that resides in a grave....
mabye...


----------



## Golbez (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the looks of that mantis and also that rock beast in the middle of the three unnamed ones.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Why does that flying green thing remind me of Budew?


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

I noticed something, doryuuzu, the big mole, has the move drill liner ,and judging by the blades on its arms and top of its head, i think it puts its arms up and puts the three blades together to make a drill.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Why does that flying green thing remind me of Budew?



I said it looks like a rosalia branch evo xD

Or mabye sunflora evo?


----------



## Golbez (Jun 27, 2010)

"Insert TTGL reference here".


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

haha, i guess all the new pokemon are gonna look really weird.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 27, 2010)

I think the floating green Pokemon looks more like a possible Munna evolution.


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

ohh. we get triple battles now also? that's awesome. (:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 27, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I think the floating green Pokemon looks more like a possible Munna evolution.



how can u go from pink to green? it probably has it's own evo...

Denchura looks like a Nosepass evo, Probopass  pre-evo


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy shit 3 vs. 3?



Damn, now you really gotta be careful with your Earthquakes.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> how can u go from pink to green? it probably has it's own evo...
> 
> Denchura looks like a Nosepass evo, Probopass  pre-evo



How can u go from floating stone to tarantula?

I mean you can even see relations to "tarantula" in its name


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome

That mole and Dragon look awesome

And do i see a mummy ghost pokemon?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh shit, Pikachu/Raichu Discharge with two Electivire.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE MAH SMUGLEAF DRAGON EVO'S?!


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> How can u go from floating stone to tarantula?
> 
> I mean you can even see relations to "tarantula" in its name



nosepass doesn't float


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Somewhere in the future.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 27, 2010)

That black ghost looking (WITH THE DRESS) thing is cute 


The lips remind me of Smoochum


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2010)

lol, how about I just say in b4 complete field move abuse.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Holy shit 3 vs. 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now you really gotta be careful with your Earthquakes.



Three Flygon's using earthquake would be ridiculous to see.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 27, 2010)

> Triple Battles



If this is true then there are going to be some crazy fun battles.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 27, 2010)

Finally some Pokemon I can get excited about. Ghostly Sarcophagus's, tarantulas, and a mantis that looks stronger than Scyther, I'm very pleased. Ononokusu is probably my favorite of all these. Also really wanna see Denchura from the front. 

Triple battle sounds crazy confusing but will probably be fun.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 27, 2010)

The new one with the really light lime green colour looks pretty cool...can't say I like all the other new ones though...but then again who does like every new Pokemon in any game anyway?


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

Triple Battles? 

I guess in two more generations there will be Quadruple Battles. 

The mole line and that floating green guy look the most interesting to me right now.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 27, 2010)

I can imagine the strategies already.

Tyranitar, Garchomp and Cradily for epic Sandstorm rape.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

Imo. Most of these new pokemanz are ugly as fuck.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> Imo. Most of these new pokemanz are ugly as fuck.



I quite like them :3

They already seem a bit more creative than Gen 4, anyway.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 27, 2010)

if were gonna have triple battles from now on, they better have extra slots for pokemon


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

Idgaf if they're creative. They look much too childish and colorfully


----------



## Golbez (Jun 27, 2010)

And how was it... If they're too detailed, they look like Digimon?


----------



## Denizen (Jun 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> Idgaf if they're creative. They look much too childish and colorfully



Pokemon always has, duh.

At least i'm seeing a bit less of BLOBS WITH FACES ON and more pokemon that look like actual creatures or animals. Admiteddly there's still a fair amount of Blobby Face Syndrome, but eh I dunno.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Pokemon always has, duh.
> 
> At least i'm seeing a bit less of BLOBS WITH FACES ON and more pokemon that look like actual creatures or animals. Admiteddly there's still a fair amount of Blobby Face Syndrome, but eh I dunno.



Yeah but like they're starting to not look like animals at all  Which i dislike. Like most pokemanz you can tell what animal they're based off on. Now these new ones i have no idea. Like the black tree thing? Like idek.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy-shit-jizzing-in-my-pants that was awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

yay! I like them! ALL of them!!! 

Here's my opinion/breakdown:

Moguryu:
mole pokemon
Steel/ground definitely.

Ononokuso:
Mantis pokemon.
Dragon/bug FTW.

Doryuuzu:
mole pokemon
Third evo of Moguryu. Ground/steel.

Desukan:
Coffin pokemon.
Poison/ghost type(desu means poison in japanese, sprite looks like a ghost)

Denchura:
Tarantula pokemon.
Poison type.

???(green floating pokemon):
no idea?
grass/psychic type.

???(middle pokemon):
Nosepass evolution. For sure. 
Steel/dragon?

???(left pokemon):
looks sort of like the mouse girls from Soul Eater.
Normal type.

SPOILER(do not open if easily offended):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it bad that my girlfriend was just over, and we were fooling around right to the point of blue balls, then she had to leave and I was sad about blue balls, and I got on here to this forum and now I could care less? <3 you new pokemon. <3 you.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 27, 2010)

The new guy is already getting uppity.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

Pokemon is the ultimate sex. Just remember that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn straight. New pokemon >>> Blue balls!!!!

Your sig is fucking NASTY. I <3 it. +rep.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

I am liking the new pokemon. My favorite would probably be the green rotom-like pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm naming my Doryuuzu Simon.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 27, 2010)

Honestly, I think this batch of new Pokemon far surpasses the designs of any previously shown (bar Zekrom/Reshiram). Though that is just my opinion and things are already shaping up to be a better Generation than IV.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree, though I do still like Shimama, and I think that Mantis pokemon is this gen's pseudo-legend.

 I mean just look at that thing. It looks like Tyranitar and Scizor had a kid.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome new Pokes 

Ononokusu look sick.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> It looks like Tyranitar and Scizor had a kid.



...



What if in Black and White, they implemented something new. Like... you can only get certain pokemon by breeding two other pokemon with it?



Catch Pokemon A, and catch Pokemon B. Raise Pokemon A to it's final evolution and Pokemon B to it's final evolution. Then breed them, and you get a pokemon that looks like a hybrid of the two, with mixed stats? 

That'd be pretty fucking sick.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

You'd have something that resembles Dragon Quest Monsters. Which I like and all, but I'd rather not see that in pokemon. I would rather just catch them outright and not have to breed for them. Unless it was really worth it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 27, 2010)

I have the feeling this is going to be the best Gen since G/S/C.

Hell it could be the best Gen ever.


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

possibly. (:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 27, 2010)

Need a clearer picture of all of them, but they do look cool. If Ononokusu can back up that badass design with badass stats, guaranteed spot on my team. 

Triple battles!


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 27, 2010)

They're not very aesthetically pleasing. D:


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

the mantis and that blue and red rock thing look pretty cool.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2010)

Think Denchura is an Ariados evolution?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

Still hate the fact the rival looks like a genric bishie.

I hope the next batch to be revealed will be starter evos.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 28, 2010)

Is this the first rival in a hat? Trying to remember...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking revealed pokemon I'm liking the thought of the Sarcofagas and the moles. 

lol I wonder what the unnamed pokemon that looks like it's a doll either covered in jelly or ectoplasm is...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Is this the first rival in a hat? Trying to remember...



I do believe you are right, sir.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh god, all these new pokemon look horrible and 3 on 3? Gen 3 Redux confirmed.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 28, 2010)

Nothings wrong with the rival. This is Pokemon btw. Its filled with bishies.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jun 28, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Nothings wrong with the rival. This is Pokemon btw. Its filled with bishies.


A pretty girl shows up:
A pretty boy shows up:

I just never understood the hate for bishies.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 28, 2010)

This generation doesn't look all bad, but I kinda wish the sprite graphics looked a little bit more crispier.  Maybe it's just the images being blown up for us to see it close up, but so far they look a bit blurry.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 28, 2010)

They should do an Asshole Rival.

The best way to go.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2010)

They tried that in the anime with Paul...

Needless to say a lot of people raged.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 28, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> They tried that in the anime with Paul...
> 
> Needless to say a lot of people raged.



Dude , Paul/Shinji is probably the best thing that happened to the Anime after Gary motherfucking Oak.

Who rages about something like that is still a premature Brat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2010)

Pau is an unlikable douche who only god modes through everything save for Cynthia who never gets his come-uppance and abuses his pokemon, subverting all the 'be kind to your friends' aesop the pokemon anime has been spouting for years.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

Pail is the only good thing about the anime right now.

Sad thing is Ash will pull a Naruto on him.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

eugh... these new monsters disgust me! rainbow color fest ><...


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm impressed so far. 4th gen is already starting to seem like a bad dream. The only one I downright dislike is the rock one with the red spikes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2010)

#
# In addition to "Fight," "Run," and "Pokemon," there is a new menu option called "Shooter." We don't know what this is yet (do we get guns now? ). Oddly, "Bag" is missing in the clip they show.

Wonder what shooter is all about.

Shoot the trainer and take his money and Pokes.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> eugh... these new monsters disgust me! rainbow color fest ><...



They look like Digimonz


----------



## Denizen (Jun 28, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> This generation doesn't look all bad, but I kinda wish the sprite graphics looked a little bit more crispier.  Maybe it's just the images being blown up for us to see it close up, but so far they look a bit blurry.



They look blurry because the new Fight animations involve alot of zooming and panning, so they will look a bit warped - add in the fact they are pixellated sprites, and will all be animated, well yeah it will look a bit off focus.

Personally I'm looking forward to it - adding a bit more life to Pokemon battles will be great.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd rather the Pokemon only move when attacking, getting hit, or doing something like taking burn damage.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Dude , Paul/Shinji is probably the best thing that happened to the Anime after Gary motherfucking Oak.
> 
> Who rages about something like that is still a premature Brat.


Ditto. I hate Shinji's guts and I still find him awesome. That's hard to pull off.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


>



TAKE IT BACK RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> They look like Digimonz


People always say that to which I respond with the fact that Pokemon and Digimon have ALWAYS looked similar. Mewtwo looks like it would work as an Ultimate or Mega Digimon and several basic Pokemon and Rookie Digimon look alike.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> They look like Digimonz



Funny thing is that a lot of these Pokemon were drawn and thought about before the Pokemon we know today were actually released.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

They look like rainbow colors? Pretty sure you're color blind, since those 8 pokemon span blue, red, brown, green, and yellow, with slight variations, and maybe some gray. The starter pokemon had just as many colors with only three pokemon. 

There's always people who are going to complain. I for one am glad that the designs are finally more badass and less childish. I know that technically pokemon is aimed at children primariyl, but they've always had Tyranitar, Zangoose, Sneasel, Mewtwo, Lugia, Entei, Darkrai, etc, that looked plain badass. Gen IV was severely lacking in this department, and it's noticable now that we can see Gen V is making up for it. 

New attacks and triple battles, new abilities and cutscenes, 3D maps and fully animated sequences... this game is going to beat every other pokemon game released before it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

My early lineup is definitely going to have Mijumaru, Zorua, Hihidaruma and Mamepato. They all look plain awesome. I might even get that Electric-type zebra/gazelle Pokemon.

But then those new screenshots.  So many different Pokemon I'll want to use.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2010)

Now we are going to 3 on 3 battles?

Damn things are getting crazy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder how 3v3 battles will work? hm.

Also, out of those pokemon so far, the only one I know I'm throwing on my team is the one in the middle of that screenshot with the three unnamed pokemon, and maybe that pokemon on the left as well.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm having Pokabu, Shiamama, Moguryu and maybe Chiramii on my team.

A potential Flaming War-Boar, Thunder Unicorn, and GigaDrillBreaking Mole.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> TAKE IT BACK RIGHT NOW.



No.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> No.



That is not Wally.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That is not Wally.



Well there's no other name for him and needed something for the text


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well there's no other name for him and needed something for the text


*cough*Cheren*cough*

It's his Japanese name. By the way, "cheren" means "black" in Bulgarian. Maybe in Russian, too. Go figure.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Really? Cuz i remember yesterday when i made the av he was nameless adn everyone jsut called him wally


----------



## Menace (Jun 28, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> #
> # In addition to "Fight," "Run," and "Pokemon," there is a new menu option called "Shooter." We don't know what this is yet (do we get guns now? ). Oddly, "Bag" is missing in the clip they show.
> 
> Wonder what shooter is all about.
> ...



"Mwahaha. You're finished kid! Now there's no way you can sto-"

BAM!

"I _said_, get the fuck off my pokemanz! "


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2010)

At least that'd explain why everyone gives you money after the battle. xD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 28, 2010)

well just saw the serebii update the new pokemon look awesome ,desing wise i like the lizard thing left of the mole and my lest favorite is the weird dress one.hopefully their official art get released soon.

oh and YEAHHHHHHH 3 ON 3 BATTLES.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel like 3 on 3 battles were simply tacked on to make the games further differentiate themselves from the rest of the main series.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 28, 2010)

To be fair, 3v3 completely changes the dynamic of team battles. It may be tacked on to differentiate itself from the series, but it is something that will certainly add a lot more tactic to battle and make it interesting.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

These pokemon look cool, but I'm still having the same team I made a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

We'll see. 

I don't think the Triple Battles will be seen too much during the storyline of the game. I remember in Gen 3 and 4 how there weren't too many double battles. They will probably be seen most often in the Battle Tower of this gen or in online battles. 

The 3v3 battles actually reminds me of DQM, which I love, so I'll have to keep an open mind about this until we get more detailed info.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still excited for 3v3.

And if it does go in the direction of Dragon Quest(Monsters), with 3v3 wild battles I'll die happily.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea I just have to remind myself whenever i get in a 3v3 battle that "Hey! This is just like DQM, but with pokemon!" That will make me feel much better


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

I think 3 v 3 will be just fine.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't wait for 4 vs 4 :33


----------



## Menace (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I think 3 v 3 will be just fine.



You're avatar teases.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can't wait for 4 vs 4 :33



Why not skip the middle man and go straight to 6v6?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> You're avatar teases.



 Sorry about that.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Yeah, I'm still excited for 3v3.
> 
> And if it does go in the direction of Dragon Quest(Monsters), with 3v3 wild battles I'll die happily.



I found Double Wild battles in Diamond/Pearl were intensely annoying, and capture was even hard due to my partner's quirk of doing fucking nothing all battle and then only attacking when I didn't want it to. Sometimes I ended up killing my partner's pokemon to stop it interfering.

Admittedly, this might have been due to Iron Island, which was essentially Version 1's caves condensed into one long infinite nightmare, and which I am still bitter about.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Admittedly, this might have been due to Iron Island, which was essentially Version 1's caves condensed into one long infinite nightmare, and which I am still bitter about.


Iron Island? That's nothing special... It's even more laughable when compared to Stark Mountain in Platinum. Now *that* is hell. God bless repels.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 28, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Iron Island? That's nothing special... It's even more laughable when compared to Stark Mountain in Platinum. Now *that* is hell. God bless repels.



Stark Mountain at least had interesting pokemon.

Iron Island had...three - Onix, Golbat and Graveller. It was painfully dull.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 28, 2010)

Iron Island also had Steelix, no trade, no metal coat, just Steelix.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate. All the fucking pokemon. That need to be traded. Like dammit i just wanna play mah pokemanz games by myself. Alone. And still has Alakazam and Gengar :c


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

Why do you want to be alone for?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> I hate. All the fucking pokemon. That need to be traded. Like dammit i just wanna play mah pokemanz games by myself. Alone. And still has Alakazam and Gengar :c



Shut up and trade with me, bitch.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Shut up and trade with me, bitch.



So I lack wifi and I lul cuz like no other pokefags around?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> So I lack wifi and I lul cuz like no other pokefags around?



Then you must get Wi-Fi.

So we can have awesome battles.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2010)

Just so you guys know i started to call him wally.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 28, 2010)

Having to trade sucks if you're unable to do so for... Uh... Various reasons.

Only way to remedy is to cheat from the start and have a level 5 Gengar or Kingdra or whatever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Legend said:


> Just so you guys know i started to call him wally.



Nooo, he's not Wally. ;A;



Golbez said:


> Having to trade sucks if you're unable to do so for... Uh... *Various reasons*.



You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Golbez (Jun 28, 2010)

"Insert evil laughter here"

Having a level 3 Steelix was fun though...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

hmmm. 

3v3?

So what happens when you use helping hand?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Golbez said:


> "Insert evil laughter here"
> 
> Having a level 3 Steelix was fun though...



I should really put some of that stuff onto my Acekard. The Acekard automatically comes loaded with built-in action replay cheats anyway. 



Echo% said:


> hmmm.
> 
> 3v3?
> 
> So what happens when you use helping hand?



Amazing things.


----------



## Menace (Jun 28, 2010)

Denizen said:


> I found Double Wild battles in Diamond/Pearl were intensely annoying, and capture was even hard due to my partner's quirk of doing fucking nothing all battle and then only attacking when I didn't want it to.* Sometimes I ended up killing my partner's pokemon to stop it interfering.*
> 
> Admittedly, this might have been due to Iron Island, which was essentially Version 1's caves condensed into one long infinite nightmare, and which I am still bitter about.



Only _sometimes_?

Fuck, after the second time I just placed the pokemon with the type advantage over his in the front of my party. Bitch didn't know what hit him.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Nooo, he's not Wally. ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> You're not fooling anybody.



No hes not :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't give a shit what his real name is.

He's going to be Wally in my game. 


Also, Surf will be devastating now. I mean, just the general idea of it. Your pokemon will make you feel like a god. Moltres, Typhlosion, and Charizard on one side, with Vaporeon, Arcanine and Houndoom on the other. It's Vaporeons turn... VAPOREON USED SURF WHO GIVES A FUCK IF YOU KILLED YOUR OWN POKEMON YOU JUST OHKOD FIVE FUCKING POKEMON WITH ONE ATTACK WHAAAT SHIIIT BEWARE THE SATAN VAPOREON SOMEONE CALL WHOEVER HELPED NEW ORLEANS.   


... Ahem.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 28, 2010)

Echo% said:


> What if in Black and White, they implemented something new. Like... you can only get certain pokemon by breeding two other pokemon with it?
> 
> Catch Pokemon A, and catch Pokemon B. Raise Pokemon A to it's final evolution and Pokemon B to it's final evolution. Then breed them, and you get a pokemon that looks like a hybrid of the two, with mixed stats?
> 
> That'd be pretty fucking sick.




that sounds very nasty



Champagne Supernova said:


> Still hate the fact the rival looks like a genric bishie.
> 
> I hope the next batch to be revealed will be starter evos.



it better.... if not i'm gonna go down there and torture them until they do

what u gotta say 'bout that



Tyler said:


> Nothings wrong with the rival. This is Pokemon btw. Its filled with bishies.



what's a bishie?



Champagne Supernova said:


> Pail is the only good thing about the anime right now.
> 
> Sad thing is Ash will pull a Naruto on him.



pokemon is under naruto so don't compare it with it... Naruto is up in the top five



Black Wraith said:


> #
> # In addition to "Fight," "Run," and "Pokemon," there is a new menu option called "Shooter." We don't know what this is yet (do we get guns now? ). Oddly, "Bag" is missing in the clip they show.
> 
> Wonder what shooter is all about.
> ...



funny!!



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can't wait for 4 vs 4



no



Death-kun said:


> Amazing things.



ewww...



Echo% said:


> I don't give a shit what his real name is.
> 
> He's going to be Wally in my game.
> 
> ...



that'll be funny if those were your opponents last three pokemon


----------



## Golbez (Jun 28, 2010)

For the love of god, let Earthquake hit the user as well in 3v3.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> So I lack wifi and I lul cuz like no other pokefags around?



Sames.  

lol, totally unrelated, but I just remembered one of my favorite moments playing pokemon. I was fighting a Gligar, and it used dig. So i was like 'Oh yea, now I can use earthquake to do 2x damage!' I used earthquake and it didn't affect it. I understand that it's part flying, but come the fuck on. It's underground, in an earthquake: you really gonna tell me those wings are gonna help?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> pokemon is under naruto so don't compare it with it... Naruto is up in the top five



Pokemon>>>Naruto noob


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Pokemon>>>Naruto noob



and what is that supposed to mean??


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> pokemon is under naruto so don't compare it with it... Naruto is up in the top five



Say wha? 

The day Naruto becomes better than Pok?mon is the day Spoinks fall out of the sky.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Say wha?
> 
> The day Naruto becomes better than Pok?mon is the day Spoinks fall out of the sky.



Well Spoink can learn Bounce iirc, so they can fall out of the sky...


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

The day Naruto trumps Pokemon is the day tobi stops being a slowpoke.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well Spoink can learn Bounce iirc, so they can fall out of the sky...



Oh shaddup you bitter virgin.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh shaddup you bitter virgin.



Why'd you have to get personal?


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Say wha?
> 
> The day Naruto becomes better than Pok?mon is the day Spoinks fall out of the sky.



You turned a cliche into pokemon lulz. Good shit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh he did not just compare a 100 million dollar franchise that's lasted over 15 years with hundreds of thousands of fans from all over the world to naruto


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Why'd you have to get personal?



That's what you get for wearing no bra.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 28, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh he did not just compare a 100 million dollar franchise that's lasted over 15 years with hundreds of thousands of fans from all over the world to naruto



yes.... yes he did


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

He may be comparing the anime, in which case I agree with him.

Or he may be comparing the manga, in which case, I agree with him.

However if he's comparing the games, I'm going to fucking gut 'em.


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

lol yeah, the pokemon games are way better.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2010)

I was looking at the news on Seribii, and I just noticed the sprite for the main female has some serious thunder-thighs.

New Pokes are pretty good. I'm loving the mantis and mole ones, but that egyptian ghost thing looks retarted. Maybe once we get a better look at it I'll change my mind.

Triple battles will be cool, I guess. Not really excited for them, but I'm not necessarily dreading them either.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

Wheres her sprite? O_o

EDIT: Ah, the screenshot. I don't think it's her thighs, I think it's her hips, holy shit.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 28, 2010)

*MORE NEWS FROM YOUTUBE!!*

*it shows the 3vs3 battle scene and the wifi connection*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXAHaveFKKk&playnext_from=TL&videos=4Efc9o1w9Nw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

Shit Tobi, plus reps for that one.


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

what's that thing at :39?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

That prismic wall the character walked through? My guess is the transition from single player to multiplayer on the game screen.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah... probably... what're reps?


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

that looks pretty cool.

---

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (6 members and 1 guests)
taiga*, tobi365, Negrito, *anti tobi365*, Utopia Realm

and wtf? wow, haha.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the animation for the 3 v 3 battles. Not to mention that rock slide just then.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

Saw that video in the link to that german site on serebii, and I noticed how Desukan's arms retracted as the camera zoomed out. Wonder which pokemon also change with the camera.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2010)

Did the protagonist pass a portal that made everything... black and white? ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2010)

Hihidaruma.

That's some good fire gorilla right there.



Lyra said:


> That's what you get for wearing no bra.



But all the men like it.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Did the protagonist pass a portal that made everything... black and white? ...



I just had an amazing idea.
You know how were all associating isshu with technology?
And the whole black and white thing.
I cant help but think that at some point, our handhelds will be "degraded" and then turned into classic 'Gameboys' making the game super pixely and in black and whte


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> *it shows the 3vs3 battle scene and the wifi connection*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXAHaveFKKk&playnext_from=TL&videos=4Efc9o1w9Nw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



What the hell is that at 0:39?


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> What the hell is that at 0:39?



Well when he went through it the title at the top translates to 
"White Wifi Link"
So yeah its a passage into wifi world


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

But what if you want to keep the same avatar?  Stupid wifi.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't wait to try out that "connecting and playing on the internet" thing. I wonder how that'll work out.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Isnt that basically wifi? 


+ Idea: Wouldnt be ncie to be able to play with another person through the actual mian story?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Isnt that basically wifi?



Except this time you're actually playing your save file on the computer. =w=


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Except this time you're actually playing your save file on the computer. =w=



 They're givivng us a free eumlation?


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> They're givivng us a free eumlation?



Technically yeah


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 29, 2010)

Nothing puts a smile on my face like coming here and seeing videos like that. 



Laex said:


> + Idea: Wouldnt be ncie to be able to play with another person through the actual mian story?


I'd like that.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> Technically yeah



Yay


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Ohey 200 pages 

20 bucks says tobi spams again for the 4000th post


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2010)

He did it for a previous milestone?


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

He best not


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Because i'll do it before he can


----------



## Menace (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Because i'll do it before he can



Bitch. I was gonna do that. 

You're no better than him!


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL. You did not caompare him to me.


----------



## Menace (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes. I did. Watcha gonna do about it?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> LOLOLOLOL. You did not caompare him to me.



yes he he did, so what the hell you gonna do about it?


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Yes. I did. Watcha gonna do about it?



U mad?
I aint even mad.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

*MORE NEWS!!!...and i ain't mad*

*NEW DELETED/EXTRA SCENES*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBN60c26szg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Changing the subject like always


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Changing the subject like always



With new information on the topic?


Like i say, theres nothing like a japanese persons excited reaction to get you excited.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Changing the subject like always



did you read the title?? i said i ain't mad...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2010)

These new pokemon look alright. I'm still iffy on a few of them.


----------



## Menace (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like main character has super grippy shoes. That log looked kind of steep.

Maybe we can walk up walls now?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2010)

ITT: Pokemon is apparently srs bzns


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Ask dem other people who know how it is


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2010)

lol pokefags

the tobi is catching


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 29, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> On Topic: Anyone else annoyed at the amount of haxx moves like Earthquake and Surf are going to be in 3 v 3 battles?


Not any more so than in a double battle. 

Still need to wait and see just how different the strategy for this will differ than 2 on 2. I'm hoping for tag moves. Not moves that are useless outside double and triple battles, but moves that simply happen when you choose certain attack combinations. Maybe something like Ice Beam or Blizzard followed by any damage-dealing fire move does twice the damage. 3 or 4 times if the 1st attack freezes the other Pokemon.


----------



## Menace (Jun 29, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Not any more so than in a double battle.



I suppose you can say it's not that much of a difference, but this way you can cripple half of a full team, which most of your opponents don't have anyway. An extra pokemon is the deciding factor a lot of the time.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> ITT: Pokemon is apparently srs bzns



Since 1998


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2010)

I smashed my gameboy across some kid's head when I was younger

I was such a boss


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2010)

I think the developers would have realized that, so I expect the mechanics of 3v3 to be much different than the standard 1v1 and 2v2.


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh shit, imagine 1 vs 3.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2010)

Imagine facing Garchomp, Metagross and Dragonite all at once


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

I can beat 3 on 1 any day.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone hoping for an option to NOT send out three pokemon, or two pokemon in a multi-pokemon battle? Who doesn't wanna feel completely badass and take out a team of three pokemon with just one? I mean seriously... I want to showcase my Tyranitar's badassery.


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2010)

Taking out half your opponent's team with one move would be pretty badass.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Everyone knows how simply retarded you are, and thats what im talking about. LOL you can be a grammar nazi on me. Shit doesnt work. I can read though and you're very very  Awww poor butthurt tobi is butthurt.



That's some real good argumentative skills you've got there.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Good luck in battledome debates, Laex.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you ever see me post in debates?  


Id rather not spend a good 30 minutes writing argumentative aspects to support my point of view for something like this :L


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Everyone knows how simply retarded you are, and thats what im talking about. LOL you can be a grammar nazi on me. Shit doesnt work. I can read though and you're very very




you know... i was the laughing stalk of his thread from the sttart i started posting on here... i was slow... i was of topic... people started bagging on me about that...i was called the slowpoke of the thread...SLOWPOKE!!! i don't even like that pokemon!! but know i'm catching up to to them... i'mposting videos on here so they won't have to look for it on the internet... i'm catching up...

but you...*YES YOU!!!* you went way to far with that onegun 


WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TO TELL ME THAT I'M F*CKING RETARDED, HUH!! YOU DON'T KNOW WHO THE HELL I AM... YOU DON'T WHAT THE HELL I DO... DON'T YOU EVER AND I MEAN E-V-E-R TELL MEAN THAT I'M RETARDED EVER AGAIN YOU MOTHERF*CKING A**HOLE



Laex said:


> Awww poor butthurt tobi is butthurt.



WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SUPPOSED TO MEAN..."Awww poor butthurt tobi is butthurt" WTF!!



your an a**hole, you know that...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

Careful of the flaming Tobi, most of us here get where you're coming from but don't overdo it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol. Butthurt.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

Tobi, buddy, you're not helping your case. You need to learn when to yield.

Laex, you're being a dick. And as amusing as that sounds to you, you need to back off.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Lol. Butthurt.



Don't put fuel to the fire, cut the shit bro.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a feeling that because of this thread, tobi is going to do 1 of 2 things eventually:

1) Cut himself

2) Shoot up a school


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Careful of the flaming Tobi, most of us here get where you're coming from but don't overdo it.



that was all i had to say



kinzey said:


> I have a feeling that because of this thread, tobi is going to do 1 of 2 things eventually:
> 
> 1) Cut himself
> 
> 2) Shoot up a school



why would you think that... but if that happens and it comes up on the news...you'll know who it is


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

GET THIS RETARDED BULLSHIT OUT OF MAH POKEMAYNZE THREAD DAMMIT.

Lets talk about that crocadile pokemon using Earthquake and taking out five pokemon, and gaining an attack boost from it's ability for all five in one turn. O.O


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 29, 2010)

You just blew my mind


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lets talk about that crocadile pokemon using Earthquake and taking out five pokemon, and gaining an attack boost from it's ability for all five in one turn. O.O



That wouldn't happen if Earthquake's power is reduced for 2Vs2 and 3Vs3 battles...

Not to mention, that thing looks slow, and if it evolves, which it will, it'll look slower _and_ heavy, perfect for my Raichu's Grass Knot.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

not unless the 3 pokemon your battling are flying types...

i was wondering... since we're gonna have 3 on 3 battles from now on, does that mean we're gonna have 2 people following us in the game if they need help? i mean, we did that with the 2 on 2 battles with only 1 person...


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Echo% said:


> GET THIS RETARDED BULLSHIT OUT OF MAH POKEMAYNZE THREAD DAMMIT.
> 
> Lets talk about that crocadile pokemon using Earthquake and taking out five pokemon, and gaining an attack boost from it's ability for all five in one turn. O.O



Im hoping. Badass evo. Like hippo. Oh damn that would be hawt. + How many abilities are there other than illusion and the ones for the starters?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Im hoping. Badass evo. Like hippo. Oh damn that would be hawt. + How many abilities are there other than illusion and the ones for the starters?



The dragons have two, the pidgeon has one, that's all I can remember as far as new abilities...


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

We'll just have to wait till september for all the abilities :c


+ I think there should be moar 3 stage evo lines. 3 stage makes the final moar epic


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Im hoping. Badass evo. Like hippo. Oh damn that would be hawt. + How many abilities are there other than illusion and the ones for the starters?



Since the first batch of pokes all had their abilities revealed, here's the serebii page. 

New to Gen V:
The rest:


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

The description of the croc's ability is a bit 

Does the attack go up for each K.o or will it boost the attack as you knock out a pokemon potentially causing the knock out if he had not otherwise had the boost.


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm betting on the first one. 

When you K.O. a pokemon, your attack goes up.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

sad for wild encounters :c


----------



## Menace (Jun 29, 2010)

It's like a fucking midddle school in here. 

But I think it'd be cool to have the crocodile as a speed oriented poke. Crawlin' round in the muddy grass, and then BOOM! Shoots out like a mutherfuckin' torpedo.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Crocs can run fast irl when they need to?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Crocs can run fast irl when they need to?



Yes, but the programmers tend to do something with ground types being somewhat average speed or slower than normal, but nowhere near as slow as rock types.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

no they can't


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, technically speaking, Crocs put most of their effort into a single lunge to catch prey, but don't usually pursue once it gets away.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9KXRHk3AkU&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

So yea, it will most likely be slow, or average speed.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yes, but the programmers tend to do something with ground types being somewhat average speed or slower than normal, but nowhere near as slow as rock types.



Rocks are very slow. But still. Gliscor, dugtrio, maybe nidoking. They're decently fast.



tobi365 said:


> no they can't



Discovery channel. Its nice.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually it really wouldn't matter if the sand croc is slow, there's always trick room.

And in 3vs.3 fights Trick room can do wonders


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Actually it really wouldn't matter if the sand croc is slow, there's always trick room.
> 
> And in 3vs.3 fights Trick room can do wonders



Trickroom will be the best shit.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

i never used trickroom... wat does it do?


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Mkay so. Gators run, crocs dont. But Really it looks like a gator to me.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

If only they'd lengthen the number of turns it works.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

tobi365, once again showing his ignorance in the complexities of the pokemon games


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> If only they'd lengthen the number of turns it works.



They need a damp rock of trick room


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

That would be awesome


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> tobi365, once again showing his ignorance in the complexities of the pokemon games



i play pokemon but i never got/or used trickroom


----------



## Menace (Jun 29, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i never used trickroom... wat does it do?



It basically switches the speeds of the battling pokemon. So a pokemon like Slowking would attack before a Scyther.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> That would be awesome



It would make muilti battles fucking win. 

They should make it that pokemon with less 50 speed automatically can learn trickroom 
 /through the TM at least.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i play pokemon but i never got/or used trickroom



Oh this is just sad. You didn't even bother to read the description of the TM when you first got it?

What's next, you're going to claim stealth rock makes rock pokemon invisible?


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh this is just sad. You didn't even bother to read the description of the TM when you first got it?
> 
> What's next, you're going to claim stealth rock makes rock pokemon invisible?



Lol stealth rock. If you havent used that you're fucked.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Lol stealth rock. If you havent used that you're fucked.



i've only used it once or twice... i think


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Every done actual competitive battling? 


+ Lol tiem for gang neggs.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh this is just sad. You didn't even bother to read the description of the TM when you first got it?
> 
> What's next, you're going to claim *stealth rock makes rock pokemon invisible?*



Yep. It's official. I'd just like to say:


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh this is just sad. You didn't even bother to read the description of the TM when you first got it?
> 
> What's next, you're going to claim stealth rock makes rock pokemon invisible?



i believe he just said he has never gotten trick room.


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

taiga said:


> i believe he just said he has never gotten trick room.



Got/Used. Infact. so yeah.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

It's just extremely jarring that he doesn't even know basic pokemon battle strategies.


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Even if you cant remember specifically what is does, dont admit it, jsut search it on like bulbapedia real quick.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

You can't even miss Trick Room. You automatically get it when you beat Blue.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> It's just extremely jarring that he doesn't even know basic pokemon battle strategies.



If he's never done any competitive battling or at the very least read up on the competitive battling scene then it's not too surprising, unless he's saying that he actually does know what he's talking about but obviously doesn't.  I didn't read that far back.  

Edit:  Do trick room teams enjoy any kind of major success?  I'm curious, but I don't actually competitively battle.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

I never used Trick Room, but I still know about it simply from being around here, and being curious enough to know what this new move does.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> Rocks are very slow. But still. Gliscor, dugtrio, maybe nidoking. They're decently fast.



Some have above average speed, I'm just saying that Ground types in general are very slow.

And if anything the evolution of the croc may be no different. Real world physics be damned when it comes to some pokemon because we have a sand hippo.



Zoidberg said:


> It's just extremely jarring that he doesn't even know basic pokemon battle strategies.



Well he could be a newbie, give the kid a break.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

I read up on trick room's potential at Smogon a while back. Looks pretty fun considering today's metagame is all about outspeeding your opponents. Only thing is Trick Room's priority is low as hell. The lowest iirc.


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

Only thing I'm hoping for now is that Hihidaruma, Meguroko and Shimama have evolutions


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

lol online bullying

How pathetic

We were all Pokemon noobs once

I didn't even know how to save when i first got Blue


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> lol online bullying
> 
> How pathetic



Unless it deals with Chris-Chan, then it's hilarious.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> We were all Pokemon noobs once
> 
> I didn't even know how to save when i first got Blue



I remember when I first went to change me box for the first time. It had that 'over write save data' shit and I had no idea what that meant, so I was afraid to change it out of fear that it would erase my game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

I made my Charizard an HM slave


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

In Red I taught alot of my pokemon unnecessary moves.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

in firered i didn't know how to do almost anything except walk around and battle


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> lol online bullying
> 
> How pathetic
> 
> ...



Oh please he's done nothing but make a fool of himself these past dozen or so pages, if anything we're being merciful.

Which is why nintendo had NPCs instruct you on how to save and whatnot


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

I never read the text


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

Nah Zoidberg, you're sort of being a dick too. He's a kid, he's allowed to be somewhat ignorant. The fact that you and Laex found it fitting or deserving to belittle him for not knowing what a TM did is just  I didn't know what the TM did a few months back before I discovered the metagame, so what's the big fucking deal? Lay off this stupid bullying shit already.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Which doesn't make me any less correct. 

Actually him not knowing about what trick room does was merely the breaking point.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Which doesn't make me any less correct.
> 
> Actually him not knowing about what trick room does was merely the breaking point.


Stop being an asshole in a thread about pokemon.

It's not your decision to decide when someone is too ignorant to be tolerated, but lucky for you, when you hit your own personal breaking point, this is an internet forum. That means you can restrain yourself from typing stupid sentences that target other users so people like me, who want to talk about pokemon in a pokemon thread, don't have to see your stupid as shit replies that are essentially personal attacks on someone who is barely a teenager.

If you really feel the need to do so, use the PM system or write on his profile. It's a click away and that's why it's there. 

Now everyone shut up about Tobi, and talk about pokemon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

I never use TR

I prefer a fast all out attack strategy or using status effects


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

My worse mistake as a pokemon noob was using my masterball on a drowzee .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I never use TR
> 
> I prefer a fast all out attack strategy or using status effects



Must be hard then when someone drops a bulky water on you.

I prefer stall teams, especially the skarmbliss strategy.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Must be hard then when someone drops a bulky water on you.
> 
> I prefer stall teams, especially the skarmbliss strategy.



Yeah, I used all out attack often, and it's tough when someone is built to shut it down.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> My worse mistake as a pokemon noob was using my masterball on a drowzee .







Zoidberg said:


> Must be hard then when someone drops a bulky water on you.
> 
> I prefer stall teams, especially the skarmbliss strategy.



Parafuse or Toxfuse FTW


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> My worse mistake as a pokemon noob was using my masterball on a drowzee .



Fortunately, I never did that, and my second run was under the flag of Missingno, as I thought it was cool, so I had infinite number of Mballs.

But anyway, I had this habit of giving one HM to each of my pokes, Charizard had Cut, Blastoise Surf and Venusaur Strenght, Dragonite Fly, and so on. Except for Flash as I used that move only throughout the first run:ho


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 30, 2010)

I fell victim to using my HMs on my main team throughout the game as well.  Never occurred to me to use just one HM slave.

I always used my master ball on Zapdos as well.  Usually because he was the first legendary I got too and I really wanted him.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2010)

I had that saving problem back when I first started on Pokemon Yellow. After the first time I saved, you know what I'd do? I'd just shut off the game every time without saving.  I was probably 7 or 8 , so I didn't know what the hell "overwriting save data" meant. 

I replayed that same part of the game sooooo many times


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I fell victim to using my HMs on my main team throughout the game as well.  Never occurred to me to use just one HM slave.
> 
> I always used my master ball on Zapdos as well.  Usually because he was the first legendary I got too and I really wanted him.



Aaah, I saved that for Mewtwo, tho I believe I caught one of my Snorlaxes with it one time too

Once I've checked if It's possible to catch Zapdos and Articuno with ultra balls. When it turned out to be true, MAster ball was left for Mewtwo or Moltres actually.

Btw, any kind of new Balls you guys expect to appear? Something actually mainstream like Ultaball etc? Black ball and White ball for the two legends would be cool. 'devices developed on the masterball mainframe, specifically for the Zekrom and Reshiram'. I mean, those two deserve it


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 30, 2010)

Nois said:


> Aaah, I saved that for Mewtwo, tho I believe I caught one of my Snorlaxes with it one time too
> 
> Once I've checked if It's possible to catch Zapdos and Articuno with ultra balls. When it turned out to be true, MAster ball was left for Mewtwo or Moltres actually.



Yeah the master ball in Gen 1 was pretty much made for Mewtwo since there were no random shinies to be had and Mewtwo could probably kill you if you had to catch it with an ultra ball.  

They might add a couple more balls, but I'm not sure what they would do.  There's already a good variety to suit pretty much every purpose really.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't remember any mistakes that I made in the first gen but one of my friends went through the entire game without knowing he could switch his Pokemon in battle.

He ended up with having a lvl90 Charizard at the time of the E4.


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't remember any mistakes that I made in the first gen but one of my friends went through the entire game without knowing he could switch his Pokemon in battle.
> 
> *He ended up with having a lvl90 Charizard at the time of the E4.*



Oh Gen 1 and kids


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 30, 2010)

> Last weekend, the 2010 Pokémon national championships went down at the Indiana Convention Centre. Hundreds entered, but only one  two could emerge the winner.
> 
> Those two were Wade Stanley, who was the junior champ, and Len Deuel, winner of the "seniors" division. After three days of Pokémon warfare, the pair will be off on an all-expenses trip to Hawaii in August for the Pokémon World Championships (the next 14 players also get spots, just not all-expenses-paid ones).
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbhbLrSQKyY[/YOUTUBE]

We could beat these two


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2010)

Seems like a lot of people must've used Trick Room teams if one of the winners used an anti-Trick Room team.

Then again, Trick Room is actually immensely powerful and devastating. The only way to counter it is using Trick Room again or having Pokemon that are even slower than your opponent's.  And of course priority moves.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Seems like a lot of people must've used Trick Room teams if one of the winners used an anti-Trick Room team.
> 
> Then again, Trick Room is actually immensely powerful and devastating. The only way to counter it is using Trick Room again or having Pokemon that are even slower than your opponent's.  And of course priority moves.



I have a Cradily with an Iron Ball, for Trick Rooms. It also works great for Item Trick users, mostly because it's funny for them to suddenly gain an awful item. Cradily's Suction Cups stops Phazers too. Set up in a Sandstorm and it has crazy special defense, as well as fooling people into thinking Fire is effective against. And it's UU, for some reason, when it's a damn useful pokemon - I loves it.



I...I want his shirt..


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 30, 2010)

Final evolutions for starters... 
and OMG do they look like crap...


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

Source? Cuz it ain't on serebii.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2010)

Fake. 

I hope....


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 30, 2010)

Obviously fake


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2010)

Faaaaake. Or at least I hope so.

Does anyone else think that Game Freak only design the first stages, deliberately release the Starter designs early, then use the fanart afterwards as inspiration for the Second and Third evolutions?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2010)

Nah, they are paying designers for the design. Why would they pick some fanarts.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Nah, they are paying designers for the design. Why would they pick some fanarts.



1. Create base designs
2. Wait for people's interpretations, to see what are the most popular designs
3. Design the next two stages with the fan designs in mind.
4. Everyone likes them, Designer is hailed as brilliant.
5. ???
6. Gotta Catch Em All

It's plausible :3


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 30, 2010)

OmniStrife said:


> Final evolutions for starters...
> and OMG do they look like crap...


Too clear. No way a high quality scan would come out that quick. Not to mention the fact that it isn't CoroCoro and the art style doesn't match Ken Sugimori's style.

Edit: Knew I recognised the art style. This artist's work has been posted here a few times and as I expected it's on their DeviantART page.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

I really hope those final evo starters are fake. The fire starter has a lot more potential than that.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> I really hope those final evo starters are fake. The fire starter has a lot more potential than that.


I already posted a link to the DeviantART page where the artist makes it clear it's his own work. Like I said his work has been posted here before, remember the carrot nosed Mijumaru evolution? That was his.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2010)

I find it hard to think even for a second that those are fake.
Even if you haven't once seen Sugimori's official artwork, this is still obviously fan-made.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2010)

OmniStrife said:


> Final evolutions for starters...
> and OMG do they look like crap...



That's so fake it isn't even funny. The crease in the middle is all wrong, so is the angle of the Pokémon. The colours are too crisp and the Pokémon logos are too straight.

Oh, and they NEVER use kanji in Pokémon names.


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> That's so fake it isn't even funny. The crease in the middle is all wrong, so is the angle of the Pok?mon. The colours are too crisp and the Pok?mon logos are too straight.
> 
> Oh, and they NEVER use kanji in Pok?mon names.



Idec. Some badass final evos are badass.


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Too clear. No way a high quality scan would come out that quick. Not to mention the fact that it isn't CoroCoro and the art style doesn't match Ken Sugimori's style.
> 
> Edit: Knew I recognised the art style. This artist's work has been posted here a few times and as I expected it's on their DeviantART page.



After reading the description i like how the artist said they'll have different abilities than the normal ones that boost a certain attack type. Think they'll do that?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I already posted a link to the DeviantART page where the artist makes it clear it's his own work. Like I said his work has been posted here before, remember the carrot nosed Mijumaru evolution? That was his.



Thank goodness. Mijumaru's evo looks ok compared to the other fanarts that's been posted, but the other two look horrendous.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2010)

We can only pray that Derpderp evolves into something half as cool as that


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't mind something like that for derpderp, but maybe something different with the head/face?


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 30, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Thank goodness. Mijumaru's evo looks ok compared to the other fanarts that's been posted, but the other two look horrendous.


I quite like his designs for the other two.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

Sumgleaf's evo looks similar to a lot of fan's interpretations, but Pokabu's evo has soooo much more potential than, _that_.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually like the bomb-tail.  Cracks me up.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

OmniStrife said:


> Final evolutions for starters...
> and OMG do they look like crap...



derpderp looks like a polar bear
smugleaf looks like a chinese dragon 
and
the pig is a bit questionable.. it looks like a hog with rabbit ears


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> derpderp looks like a polar bear
> smugleaf looks like a chinese dragon
> and
> the pig is a bit questionable.. it looks like a hog with rabbit ears


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

I lold. Hard.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> I lold. Hard.


This one's my favourite, actually:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2010)

1 or 2 weeks until next corocoro?


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

One im pretty sure.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

why do we call mijumaru "derpderp"?


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

Because he looked very dumb when he was first introduced. 

And in internet speak, dumb is usually called 'derp'. 

So 'derpderp' would translate to very dumb.


----------



## Menace (Jun 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> Because he looked very dumb when he was first introduced.
> 
> And in internet speak, dumb is usually called 'derp'.
> 
> So 'derpderp' would translate to very dumb.



It's basically the Zigzagoon of Gen 5.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> It's basically the Zigzagoon of Gen 5.



I wouldn't go that far. I'd even say that I've warmed up to him since when he was introduced.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

so even if they reveal derpderp's english name, we'll call it "derpderp"?

or will we change it's name depending on evos?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 30, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> so even if they reveal derpderp's english name, we'll call it "derpderp"?
> 
> or will we change it's name depending on evos?


Personal preference.

After calling them Derpderp, Smugleaf and Pignition for so long, I doubt most people here would get used to their actual names.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 30, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> so even if they reveal derpderp's english name, we'll call it "derpderp"?
> 
> or will we change it's name depending on evos?



He'll generally be called by his actual names.  Derpderp will probably remain a nickname however.

I hope they release some info on some evolutions for pre-existing pokemon in the next Coro.  Or maybe some new dual-typing pokemon.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I'd even say that I've warmed up to him since when he was introduced.



Yeah, Zigz crappiness was crappy. Derp's crappines makes him somewhat lovable.


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

zigzagoon is so cute.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

I LIKE LINOONE BETTER THAN ZIGGY


----------



## Din (Jun 30, 2010)

Linoone made a good HM slave.
Yup.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

Gyarados makes a great HM slave. Strength, Surf, Waterfall, Whirlpool... but no fly. They made him a flying type and he can't fly.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

Bidoof and Bibarel are the ultimate HM slaves


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Ziggy is good shit.


Basically the only pick up available in 3rd gen and bitch was a ncie HM slave <3


----------



## Golbez (Jun 30, 2010)

I always had Tropius in the 3rd generation games.

Fly, Strength, Cut and Rock Smash was a nice thing to have all in one.

Then Staryu or Psyduck could learn Flash, Dive/Whirlpool, Surf and Waterfall.


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

lol why would you use gyarados as a hm slave?


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

taiga said:


> lol why would you use gyarados as a hm slave?



Of all possible HM slaves. gyrados is the worst


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Bidoof and Bibarel are the ultimate HM slaves


He is in fact the perfect filler Pokemon


Laex said:


> Ziggy is good shit.
> 
> 
> Basically the only pick up available in 3rd gen and bitch was a ncie HM slave <3



That's true. And it wasn't all that when it came to ingame battling too. Especially since most of the pokemon that you can get in randomly are average in IVs anyway



Echo% said:


> Gyarados makes a great HM slave. Strength, Surf, Waterfall, Whirlpool... but no fly. They made him a flying type and he can't fly.


Doduo ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

People care about IVs for the main story line? .

I semingly care for nature but thats about it.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

I used a Tropius too, but not as an HM slave. I also used Bibarel, also not as an HM slave.

I'm one of those, 'Give an HM to each poke' kind of guy. :33


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Ide. Bibarrel as an actual fightning pokemon.


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

i never caught a bibarel. poor thing. ):


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

I was playing Diamond over and was looking for a water type on my team that I hadn't already trained (Lumineon, Gastrodon, Floatzel) and then a bibarel popped up and I said 'He'll do.  '


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

in what gen was whirpool an HM?


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

floatzel was my favorite water type in dppt.


----------



## Menace (Jun 30, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> in what gen was whirpool an HM?



Two and Four.


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

tobi - gen 2.


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> People care about IVs for the main story line? .
> 
> I semingly care for nature but thats about it.



I seem to do, but that's just recently after i struggled to breed me a perfect IV Charmander [more than half way through with it:ho], at the same time I've started a new game of Leaf Green and it just angered me a bit that my part pokemon have average IVs


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 30, 2010)

since they have rpg games for pokemon, do you think that they'll put gen V in there to?


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> since they have rpg games for pokemon, do you think that they'll put gen V in there to?



All pokemon games are considered RPG


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 1, 2010)

taiga said:


> floatzel was my favorite water type in dppt.



I think Buizel is adorable. Just hate how Floatzel looks though.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

in my opinion: Kricektune-


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got the 16th badge for Heart Gold. Really can't wait for Black Version. I still gotta beat Red on HG but he's gonna be fucking difficult. I tried with the team I have and I took out his Pikachu, Charizard, Venasaur, and Blastoise but he got me with his Lapras.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 1, 2010)

^ What's your team's average level? My next step is beating Red too, dunno if I'm quite ready yet.

Just saw the new pokes, and they kinda look weird to me . Wish we had pictures of them and not only the sprites.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

Mijumaru and Tsutaja evolution on Serebii.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol Stroev posted that in the convo thread. 

Love Mijumaru's evolution


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2010)

So that image was real. I'm quite glad since Mijumaru's evolution looks fantastic.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

Are the only pics we have those shitty hand drawn ones? Even if not... guess what? Mijumaru's transformation looks fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

Smugleaf's evolution looks derp.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

It really does.

Smugleaf -> derpleaf

Yeah looking at Mijumaru's new evolution... I'd say he deserves a spinoff game in which he kills everyone who thought he would be the lamest starter. He just looks pissed


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't know if you guys have seen this:

Today's Diamond and Pearl episode just ended in Japan, and at the end of it, a preview for September's Black and White  anime aired: it is to be called Pocket Monsters: Best Wishes. During the video, it shows a silhouette of a new girl and boy. This same girl was in a character sheet that was being passed around the Internet earlier this week - a character sheet that contains pictures of new Pokemon! Since the girl is now real, this means the Pokemon shown in it are real - we thus have four new Pokemon! You can watch the video of the preview as well as see the character sheet with the new Pokemon below. The girl is named Iris and will be joining Ash in his journeys though Isshu, while the bat Pokemon above her is named Coromori. You can also see Tsutaaja's and Mijumaru's evolutions. The other Pokemon's names are too hard to read.


-Pokebeach


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

The grass starter has little retard legs 

Coromori is cute though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

We have indeed seen it, but the picture you posted is a blessing! Thanks  I shall scrounge up quick fanart for better quality!!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

I like those evo. :33


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

I knew Mijumaru would have a badass evo. I never talked shit about it. Well that probably cause I never seen anything wrong with him. He's probably gonna be the most popular of the 3 now. 

Eat your words haters


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

Kenmaru


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2010)

I just realised. The pig starter doesn't have an evo on that pic.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

It's evo was too fat to fit on the page.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 1, 2010)

Smugleaf evo 

Mijumaru evo looks cool too


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone see a good picture with his tail? mijumaru's I mean.


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2010)

Not a lot changed for Mijimaru's evo. 

Could have gone with a really tacky shell headgear or horns. (Yes, I'm aware otters don't have horns.)


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Smugleaf's evo still looks like an arrogant bastard, so it's all good.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 1, 2010)

Koromori looks like a Gengar that got turned into a star and merged with a Zubat

Looks cool though


----------



## Golbez (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess it's based on a Beholder.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> ^ What's your team's average level? My next step is beating Red too, dunno if I'm quite ready yet.
> 
> Just saw the new pokes, and they kinda look weird to me . Wish we had pictures of them and not only the sprites.



Average level is 51 if you figure it out mathematically. My team is as follows.

Level 63 Ho-Oh
Level 57 Ampharos
Level 50 Snorlax
Level 48 Quagsire
Level 46 Gyarados
Level 46 Victreebel


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are my better quality(not by much) pictures of two of the pokemon. Keep in mind this was under bad light and with a pen.. :

Koromori(bat):


Mijumaru Evolution:


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2010)

I never ever lost faith in Mijumaru.

I have been rewarded with awesomeness.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

He looks like he's becoming speed based.

Maybe Speed and Attack? That'd be sweet. Also the snowcone look seems to be going away... maybe he was white simply to describe more that he was just a pup? Their colors do change, and gamefreak is pretty good at keeping type combos hidden. (Reshiram, anyone?)


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2010)

Derpderp's evo looks cool  

Smugleaf's evo looks, just like smugleaf


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 1, 2010)

Mijumaru looks like it'll be speedy. A high speed water starter for once? Fucking yes please. 

The two starters' evolution looks pretty good. So far I'm leaning towards having both in my team. 

Koromori looks cute too.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

Echo% said:


> He looks like he's becoming speed based.
> 
> Maybe Speed and Attack? That'd be sweet. Also the snowcone look seems to be going away... maybe he was white simply to describe more that he was just a pup? Their colors do change, and gamefreak is pretty good at keeping type combos hidden. (Reshiram, anyone?)



I'm hoping it's speed and special attack.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 1, 2010)

They _FINALLY_ made a new bat Pokemon!? I hope this means I won't be swamped by Zubats in every cave.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 1, 2010)

Mijumaru's evo looks neat. I guess Ash will still be in the spotlight.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought they were taking Ash out.


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> They _FINALLY_ made a new bat Pokemon!? I hope this means I won't be swamped by Zubats in every cave.



Yup. 

Now you'll be swamped by Koromori.  Which is plain ugly to me.


----------



## vampiredude (Jul 1, 2010)

That Mijumaru.... Were are the haters now?!?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm also happy about a new bat Pokémon. Zubat is just an annoying little fuck after about 5 minutes of constantly running into it in every single cave in every single game.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

FFFF, i actually liked dawn.
But i amglad their going for a back girl 
naw shes probably a really tan person from osaka.
like brock


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, maybe they are taking Ash out? Look at the name of the new anime.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

Theyre not taking ash out derrr
The boy sillhouette we saw is just like the anime rival or sumthin


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, Ash will be around as long as Pokémon is around. Ash is Pokémon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

Ash isn't pokemon, take that back 

He may be the pokemon anime... but not pokemon.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Ash is the Pokémon anime.

Better?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

<3 thank yous


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> Ash is the Pokémon anime.
> 
> Better?



Brock is what keeps the anime together....if it wasnt for him Ash would have died of starvation, lost in some forest seasons ago.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 1, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Brock is what keeps the anime together....if it wasnt for him Ash would have died of starvation, lost in some forest seasons ago.



Well, a Celebi can fix that.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> Ash is Pok?mon.



Pikachu is Pok?mon.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Pikachu is Pok?mon.



I was waiting for someone to say this. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> I was waiting for someone to say this. It was only a matter of time.



Well...well...

Well Magicarp is you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 1, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Well...well...
> 
> Well Magicarp is you


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, you are Magicarp, technically, but order don't matter.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2010)

Oho, so there's hope for Derpderp yet. Good to know.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Oho, so there's hope for Derpderp yet. Good to know.



Mijumaru was always the best anyway. =w=


----------



## crevo (Jul 1, 2010)

I just realized that this is one of the first generations in a while that none of the first pre-release pokemon have been related to an older generation :amazed


----------



## taiga (Jul 1, 2010)

i want all starters.


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2010)

> I just realized that this is one of the first generations in a while that none of the first pre-release pokemon have been related to an older generation



You mean like an evo or a pre-evo? 

Cuz I'm calling Denchura to be an Ariados evolution.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> FFFF, i actually liked dawn.
> But i amglad their going for a back girl
> naw shes probably a really tan person from osaka.
> like brock


Her skin might just be the same shade as Ash.

As for Dawn I thought she was alright but all respect I have for her is not enough to effect my hatred of her Piplup. That little penguin is really annoying and when Dawn leaves it leaves.


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh god, what the hell is with the new anime girl's hair? :S


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mijumaru was always the best anyway. =w=


No smugleaf


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> No smugleaf


Mijumaru and Smugleaf are both great in different ways. Mijumaru is cute and Smugleaf is cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

The mouth and nose in the avatar of yours Gaiash is way off and makes derpderps evolution look like derpderpherpderp


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

i kinda like the avatar


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> No smugleaf



Smugleaf is a bitch. =w=

Sure you like him now, but wait until he starts trolling you. The smug bastard is bound to.

Then you'll realize your mistake.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2010)

Smugleaf is awesome.

Most people had voted for it.


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

I can see Derp's level-up movepool being shitty as fuck. And him being really slow.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Smugleaf is awesome.
> 
> Most people had voted for it.



Not me. 



Laex said:


> I can see Derp's level-up movepool being shitty as fuck. And him being really slow.



I can see Smugleaf being so frail and shitty as fuck that Mijumaru's not-very-effective Aqua Jet would OHKO him.


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmm, seems Pignition is getting the shaft out of all the starters.

Derpderp gets sympathy vote and Smuglead deserves it anyways.


----------



## Din (Jul 1, 2010)

Watch as Mijumaru becomes the new Piplup of the B&W anime.


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

He'll outspeed with Extremespeed 

Seems like a very plausible move for that smugglyfag. Extremespeed TM? :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2010)

Smuggy looks like it's going to turn out Grass/Dragon and get pwnd by ice moves.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Watch as Mijumaru becomes the new Piplup of the B&W anime.


I hope not. If any starter should end up like that it should be Pokabu. I think Mijumaru should be Ash's Pokemon, he hasn't had a water starter since Totodile.


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Smuggy looks like it's going to turn out Grass/Dragon and get pwnd by ice moves.



Dragon type usually allows for at least a fire type or two. And his speed will outrun dem bitches


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

Grass/Dark


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Grass/Dark



Nope. Grass/Dragon, Water/Ice, Fire/Dark


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

grass/psychic


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> Nope. Grass/Dragon, Water/Ice, Fire/Dark



To match the elements, I think it should be Fire/Electric

And then my Pignition would be god


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I hope not. If any starter should end up like that it should be Pokabu. I think Mijumaru should be Ash's Pokemon, he hasn't had a water starter since Totodile.



Ash ALWAYS gets the grass starter first.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Ash ALWAYS gets the grass starter first.


True. Maybe he'll catch two like in Sinnoh. Heck I'd love it if he caught all three like in Kanto and Johto (unlikely but maybe that new Pokemon next to Iris will be her main Pokemon).


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

lololol derpleaf.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> Nope. Grass/Dragon, Water/Ice, Fire/Dark



Grass/Electric.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> True. Maybe he'll catch two like in Sinnoh. Heck I'd love it if he caught all three like in Kanto and Johto (unlikely but maybe that new Pokemon next to Iris will be her main Pokemon).



In relation to that,does anyone see a comparison with that pokemon next to her, and the mantis dragon looking pokemon from the trailer?

The pokemon next to her is quite bug like.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Grass/Electric.



grass/fire


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 1, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> True. Maybe he'll catch two like in Sinnoh. Heck I'd love it if he caught all three like in Kanto and Johto (unlikely but maybe that new Pokemon next to Iris will be her main Pokemon).



Catching all three wouldn't be cool imo. Be better if he just got the grass starter then picked up various other pokes that come along. Also, I hope Pikachu doesn't get hit with the nerf bat like every new region does to him.


----------



## Menace (Jul 1, 2010)

Nah, Ash needs to get the water or the fire starter. The reason he always gets the grass is because most of the time the grass is ignored/hated on. At this point  the grass type is pretty much the all time favorite.


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Nah, Ash needs to get the water or the fire starter. The reason he always gets the grass is because most of the time the grass is ignored/hated on. At this point  the grass type is pretty much the all time favorite.



Well idek. Imo, this is only for 2nd gen. Other than that the grass starter is jsut as popular.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Black and White Anime Characters Revealed / Mijumaru and Tsutaaja Evolutions!*

*I ALREADY KNOW THAT THE PICTURE HAS ALREADY BEEN POSTED*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDBecm2rUOk&playnext_from=TL&videos=iWGiDA9P77o&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

I cant imagine pokemon without brock.


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> *I ALREADY KNOW THAT THE PICTURE HAS ALREADY BEEN POSTED*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDBecm2rUOk&playnext_from=TL&videos=iWGiDA9P77o&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Then why so reposting?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2010)

Why the hell do people even bother making videos like that? That was a minute and a half video of something that I could look at and fully understand in less than 5 seconds


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

it tells you more about the picture than what you guys were saying...


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

We can easily see whats there


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

i'm just saying.... it tells you more what in the picture and whats it about



*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm so glad that brock is out of the anime

i think the girl is black


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Nah its just the sketching.

Smugleaf wont be that dark and black-y either.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2010)

I wasn't really directing my rant at you, Tobi. Just at the people who waste their time making videos like that. 

And no, that video didn't tell me anything I couldn't have found out within the first 5 seconds of looking at the picture.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> grass/fire



Shut/Up

**


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Shut/Up
> 
> **



why??


----------



## Burke (Jul 2, 2010)

i thought yall would like this


----------



## Menace (Jul 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> i thought yall would like this



Shouldn't that go in the Fanart thread?


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> i thought yall would like this



Munna ruined that pic.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> i thought yall would like this



hihidaruma still looks awsome as ever


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

That pic is so cute


----------



## Tyler (Jul 2, 2010)

Munna stole the pic for me


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Munna stole the pic for me



That little shit


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 2, 2010)

munna's a stupid pokemon


----------



## Din (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's cute how a girl in Gen 1 wanted a pink pokemon with flowery print.

She got her wish.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 2, 2010)

It would be _so_ funny if Munna had the sickest non-legenday stats and moveset in gen 5.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I cant imagine pokemon without brock.



No wonder Orange Islands sucked.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2010)

Orange Islands was cool.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 2, 2010)

was orange island in Gen 2 or the anime Pokemon Chronicles?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2010)

The anime team didn't want to use the older game characters... I guess that means they're pedophiles...



Winged Navi said:


> Watch as Mijumaru becomes the new Piplup of the B&W anime.



Given the look of it's evolution, I don't think so. I would say it looks like it wants to be badass.



Sunrider said:


> It would be _so_ funny if Munna had the sickest non-legenday stats and moveset in gen 5.



Yes it would be...


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> i thought yall would like this



Its cute 

Av making will i be.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2010)

Pokémon Black & White

The official site has updated with details on the Pokémon Black & White tour in Japan. This tour will allow for players to play the games in advance and watch an exclusive video. This tour runs from August 7th to September 12th and run on several buses that will travel to various areas of Japan. The details on this event including what it will show have yet to be revealed but we'll keep you aprised as and when details come. With this reveal, several new images were given, which I have added to the pre-release picture page.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I just read that. It sounds really awesome.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 2, 2010)

I really want to know more about Random Match. Don't care about cheap folk, don't care about hackers, all I care about is finally being able to battle people without having to go hunting. I'll seriously loose it when they say random tag battle, all 4 players are strangers. This, above anything else, is what will make me buy this game the day it comes out.

Looking forward to seeing those tour videos and that gameplay.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 2, 2010)

that sounds fun!!^_^ i want to go to japan and go on one of those busses and then bring the game back to america


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 2, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> was orange island in Gen 2 or the anime Pokemon Chronicles?


It was after the Kanto league but before Johto.


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

I always wanted to play in the orange league :c


+ Tobi's banned?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

So Smugleaf and Derpderp's potential evo's are on Serebii.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> I always wanted to play in the orange league :c
> 
> 
> + Tobi's banned?


You're heartbroken, aren't you?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That little shit





tobi365 said:


> munna's a stupid pokemon






**


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So Smugleaf and Derpderp's potential evo's are on Serebii.



Not really potential. Those are their evos.  Well, their first evos at least.


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So Smugleaf and Derpderp's potential evo's are on Serebii.



Its the actual evos? But its only the basic concept art sketches. Could change slightly



Pesky Bug said:


> You're heartbroken, aren't you?



So sad i is


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

I said 'potential', I reckon it's easy enough to figure out why.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Orange Islands was cool.



Could have done without Tracey is all I'm saying.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 2, 2010)

I want his Marill :33


----------



## Kek (Jul 2, 2010)

'Hey guys I'm joining you!' 

'What no you're no-'

'Yes I am!'


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> 'Hey guys I'm joining you!'
> 
> 'What no you're no-'
> 
> 'Yes I am!'



lolwut. ide.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2010)

A lot of my friends are getting Black Version so I am thinking of White. Not only is the main legendary Dragon/Fire (my 2 favorite types) but if I get the opposite of them we can trade game exclusives.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 2, 2010)

Panic said:


> A lot of my friends are getting Black Version so I am thinking of White. Not only is the main legendary Dragon/Fire (my 2 favorite types) but if I get the opposite of them we can trade game exclusives.



I thought white got you the black pokemon? Thats how the cover art makes it look.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I thought white got you the black pokemon? Thats how the cover art makes it look.



Oh, shit. You're right. I didn't even pay attention to the cover art. I would have eventually figured it out before I bought it, but thanks. I just assumed Black for you black and White got you white.


----------



## Kek (Jul 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> lolwut. ide.



That's what happened when Tracy joined Ash and Misty.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 2, 2010)

Many are getting White for Zekrom, so if Black will be the less popular one, that's what I'll be getting(got the more popular one last time).


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

Im getting blakc regardless 

Reshiram is like


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll probably be getting the one that's left on the shelves. Gotta leave the first pick to the little kids.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 3, 2010)

> I'll probably be getting the one that's left on the shelves. Gotta leave the first pick to the little kids.



To hell with the little bastards


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 3, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> To hell with the little bastards



lol. Yea you have to use your greater reach to take the box quicker than them! Its just the law of nature.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 3, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I'll probably be getting the one that's left on the shelves. Gotta leave the first pick to the little kids.


Fuck that, you do you. 

The the parent of the kid that misses out will probably be unconsciously thanking you, not having to waste another $30 on the brat... at least for the time being.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

Did you guys have problems with HG/SS sold out in stores?

When I went to my Wal-Mart the day after it released there were plenty of them avaliable.  Course, I do live in the middle of nowhere, so maybe that's why.

I'm getting Black, so I can get Reshiram.  Actually, I might get both, just cause.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 3, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> The parent of the kid that misses out will probably be unconsciously thanking you, not having to waste another $30 on the brat... at least for the time being.


 White parents, they still suck at saying no?


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I'll probably be getting the one that's left on the shelves. Gotta leave the first pick to the little kids.



This is why you pre-order and get it delivered to your door 


+ There wont be any left for at least a week


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2010)

Mmm, pre-ordering.


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mmm, pre-ordering.



Reshiram figure?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2010)

Sexrom you fool.


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2010)

I pre-ordered both HG and SS and I didn't get either figure. ;__;


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

Dont get me started


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't give two shits about the figure. Give me an Art Book or something worthwhile like an exclusive pokemon, or even DS decals for Christ's Sake.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2010)

so the beta art seems to have Smugleaf going Godzilla on us:ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Did you guys have problems with HG/SS sold out in stores?


Nope. I got it at Sainsburys since it was cheaper, closer to home and most people buying the game would be more likely to go to one of the game or general media shops in town. In fact when I got back I told my brother that there were plenty in stock and he got his copy that same day.


----------



## taiga (Jul 3, 2010)

nope. i preordered SS. ;p


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

One week til decent news arises.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm getting white because it's a cool color for a game. Unless the exclusives are shitty.

And I didn't get a figure with HG either. But Ho-Oh's pretty ugly so it wouldn't have been much of a prize.


----------



## taiga (Jul 3, 2010)

i kept both figures.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm getting Black for Reshiram.


Reshiram looks like a Lugia that died and went to heaven.


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I'm getting Black for Reshiram.
> 
> 
> Reshiram looks like a Lugia that died and went to heaven.



Stop being so sealed


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 3, 2010)

*III'MMM BBBAAACCKKK!!!*

NEW FANMADE STUFF FOR BLACK AND WHITE
*fanmade legendary battle music*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YHcIrg4Sx4&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## taiga (Jul 3, 2010)

eh, i don't like it.

why were you banned?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 3, 2010)

check the last spoiler tag in my sig


----------



## taiga (Jul 3, 2010)

oh, i see now.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 3, 2010)

this week has gone by quick.... new news is coming soon


----------



## Tyler (Jul 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> Stop being so sealed



Sorry 

I had to request a seal, revenge negging gets the best of me


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Sorry
> 
> I had to request a seal, revenge negging gets the best of me



I hate that.
Like the person is legit being a douche deserving a neg, and you get a neg out of revenge.


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Sorry
> 
> I had to request a seal, revenge negging gets the best of me



 I have yet to been slashed


----------



## Tyler (Jul 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I hate that.
> Like the person is legit being a douche deserving a neg, and you get a neg out of revenge.



What?



Laex said:


> I have yet to been slashed



I haven't either, but I rather not deal with it at all


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 4, 2010)

He means you deserve to get negged Tyler


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

"... A brand new pokemon was also shown in this trailer, described as having big pointed ears and big eyes."


----------



## Divi (Jul 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> "... A brand new pokemon was also shown in this trailer, described as having big pointed ears and big eyes."



They sure do like being specific.


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2010)

You know who has big pointy ears and big eyes already? This guy. 



That's right


----------



## Divi (Jul 4, 2010)

Kek said:


> You know who has big pointy ears and big eyes already? This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right



I can never get over how ugly that thing is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> "... A brand new pokemon was also shown in this trailer, described as having big pointed ears and big eyes."



Is it a pre-pre-evolution of Pikachu? Even before Pichu?


----------



## Divi (Jul 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Is it a pre-pre-evolution of Pikachu? Even before Pichu?



They really need to stop giving such a shitload of pre-pre-pre-evolution pokemon to the original pokemon who are just fine the way they are.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 4, 2010)

Pichu is a big ass loop hole. If they give it a pre-evo, it'll just make the loop hole bigger.


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2010)

Pre-evos are just gimmick pokemon. They're no easier to get than what they evolve into, with the exception of the gen 4 pre-evos, and more often rarer than their evolution.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 4, 2010)

Pre-evo Pokémon don't make sense to me in the sense that people like Professor Oak never knew a damn thing about them even when he himself had a Pikachu, a Pokémon with a pre-evo. But then Ash gets to Johto and there are like 6 of them. Like they couldn't be born in Kanto or something.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 4, 2010)

Panic said:


> Pre-evo Pok?mon don't make sense to me in the sense that people like Professor Oak never knew a damn thing about them even when he himself had a Pikachu, a Pok?mon with a pre-evo. But then Ash gets to Johto and there are like 6 of them. Like they couldn't be born in Kanto or something.


Well in the case of the anime you could argue people did know about them and that Ash just hadn't encountered one yet. You also have to take into account Pokemon that are known but haven't been researched enough to be added to the Pokedex.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 4, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> He means you deserve to get negged Tyler



Oh, well fuck him then :33


----------



## Burke (Jul 4, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Oh, well fuck him then :33



I was saying that i hate revenge negs.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> They really need to stop giving such a shitload of pre-pre-pre-evolution pokemon to the original pokemon who are just fine the way they are.


Looks like someone doesn't wanna be the best there ever was.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I was saying that i hate revenge negs.



Oops. Sorry :33


----------



## Divi (Jul 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Looks like someone doesn't wanna be the best there ever was.



Nope, cause catching them is no test for me, and training them is also not my cause when I have software to do it for me. 

And I also like not wasting hours of my life trying to max them manually.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 4, 2010)

> For a moment you can see the battle scene for a new Pokemon called Nezumimi. By the way, is that Chinchilla Pokemon a rodent or a cat? I wouldn't say Nezumimi couldn't possibly be of the same evolutionary line... but then again it was only one instant so I have no idea. [In other words, they're saying the new Pokemon Nezumimi and the chincilla Pokemon Chiramii look similar.] Last time we saw the roller coaster but in this trailer we also see the Ferris Wheel. At the end of the commercial an unnamed Pokemon is waving to us. It has big eyes and pointed ears. It kind of looked like this drawing I made to the right. I think a part of the ears were orange, but I forgot how the body looked.
> 
> 
> 
> [At the end of the movie, Reshiram and Zekrom are shown in the preview for next year's movie.] Reshiram's tail spouts fire like a jet engine and it flaps its wings to fly. Of course, Fire-type. Zekrom's tail is like Mobile Suit Gundam 00's, what is it called, solar furnace? And the inside glows blue-white, like it is generating electricity inside its body. Of course, Electric-type.





lalalalalala


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 4, 2010)

WHY WAS THERE NO POKEMON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 4, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> WHY WAS THERE NO POKEMON SUNDAY!!!



Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 4, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Because you touch yourself at night



i hate you


----------



## Menace (Jul 4, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i hate you



Hey, whoa man. This thread is finally starting to be about Pokemon again. Shut the fuck up.

ON TOPIC: I don't really care about any more revealings for now, unless they're detailing the starter evos and the 'bad guys'. I've had my fill of new pokes not related to the starters.


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2010)

Stop taking things personally tobi. Just use sarcastic emotes.

And I guess that means my Sableye evo isn't this guy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 4, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Well in the case of the anime you could argue people did know about them and that Ash just hadn't encountered one yet. You also have to take into account Pokemon that are known but haven't been researched enough to be added to the Pokedex.



Mewtwo required less research than Mew? :33


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 4, 2010)

wow i really like the starters ^^ I think I'm going toget this.


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Mewtwo required less research than Mew? :33



They're both first gen pokemon ?


----------



## taiga (Jul 5, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Hey, whoa man. This thread is finally starting to be about Pokemon again. Shut the fuck up.



wow, not cool at all.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 5, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Hey, whoa man. This thread is finally starting to be about Pokemon again. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> ON TOPIC: I don't really care about any more revealings for now, unless they're detailing the starter evos and the 'bad guys'. I've had my fill of new pokes not related to the starters.



Don't shit on Tobi you twat.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah for serious. Don't make me speak up like last time to shut someone up  

I really like that chinchilla to be honest... I think it's cool looking. Maybe it'l evolve into an awesome Koala looking pokemon!  Hey, if a fish can evolve into an Octopus... anything's possible.


----------



## Kek (Jul 5, 2010)

I like the Chinchilla pokemon too. But it'll probably go the Pachirisu route, i. e. no evolution. :*


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

A Koala evolution would be cool...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely. It's an animal they haven't used yet as far as I know.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2010)

We need this.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

It'd be a neat new Normal Type Pokemon to showcase some good new normal type moves like Claw Sharpen! Aww now I'm going to be disappointed..

That looks like a chocobo, a torchic, and a pichu had an orgy and somehow procreated.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2010)

It certainly shits on the other pikachu clones.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It certainly shits on the other pikachu clones.



And shit is easier to clean up than diarrhea. Doesn't make it less disgusting.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2010)

You've completely lost me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

you're saying one is better than the other when they're all still pikachu clones, all still shit.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey I appreaciate Plusle and Minun's designs.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Hey I appreaciate Plusle and Minun's designs.



That's good at least someone does! You don't think they could've been done in a more original way, to look less related to Pikachu?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 5, 2010)

possible new pokemon, check serebii for it


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

The one on the left looks a LOT like Larvitar, and he's the one that's in the concept art for the anime.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> That's good at least someone does! You don't think they could've been done in a more original way, to look less related to Pikachu?


At least Plusle and Minun had the excuse that they were the faces of double battles. Pachirisu on the other hand is just Pikachu as a squirrel.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2010)

posted a pic of two supposed new pokemon figures.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 5, 2010)

The Pokemon from the beta image looks pretty cool. Not sure about the green thing though, maybe it'll look better when I see Sugimori art of it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2010)

Panic said:


> I'm also happy about a new bat Pok?mon. Zubat is just an annoying little fuck after about 5 minutes of constantly running into it in every single cave in every single game.


yeah ,now we need a replacement for geodude.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 5, 2010)

The brown thing looks like larvitar. I like its design ;3.
The green one looks horrible though, I hope he evolves into something interesting.~


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 5, 2010)

*The new Japanese pre-order are available for Pokemon Black and White~ 9/08/2010*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-A8jmStnxo&playnext_from=TL&videos=e4CqlkCkuaA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


Link for pre-order:


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2010)

I wonder if I should pre-order. =w=


----------



## Menace (Jul 5, 2010)

> wow, not cool at all.





> Don't shit on Tobi you twat.





> Yeah for serious. Don't make me speak up like last time to shut someone up



I was joking. 

The commercial looks pretty cool, but not enough that I'd wanna buy the Japanese version. I dunno what it was about HG & SS that made me want to.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 5, 2010)

Was that vid official or fanmade?

If it was official, I wonder if that music was an in-game tune? I guess I could see it being the battle theme. It doesn't seem very similar to the others, though.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 5, 2010)

I wonder if they would make a pokemon type thats doesnt evolve into anything but is usually forgotten like, Jynx, Quilfish, and Dunsparce


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-A8jmStnxo&playnext_from=TL&videos=e4CqlkCkuaA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Link for pre-order:



The hell was that at 0:18?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 5, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Was that vid official or fanmade?


Fanmade. It's pretty obvious when you see the Filb.de logo show up for game footage but nothing else.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 5, 2010)

Pretty interesting read, and I pray for a fire/bug type.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with that study.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2010)

I also agree with that study.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

That is a nice find.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2010)

that is some nice shit, I always thought there were a lot of water pokemons looks that I guessed right


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 6, 2010)

Poison Dragon = Straight up Poke'Rape.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 6, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Was that vid official or fanmade?
> 
> If it was official, I wonder if that music was an in-game tune? I guess I could see it being the battle theme. It doesn't seem very similar to the others, though.


it's official



Stroev said:


> That is a nice find.



i got it on youtube and it ain't a find


i want a fighting/dragon


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting, but he forgot to take out the repeats. Dragon/dark is the same as dark/dragon. :B

@tobi: I'm pretty sure the video itself is fan-made, since there's the filb.de logo in the corner of the video, which I think is what DragonTiger is talking about. But the news that it's promoting seems to be true.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 6, 2010)

what about a psychic dragon? it's could be good for gen VI




Kek said:


> @tobi: I'm pretty sure the video itself is fan-made, since there's the filb.de logo in the corner of the video, which I think is what DragonTiger is talking about. But the news that it's promoting seems to be true.



i didn't notice that...


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2010)

Latios/Latias Say hi. And you mean Gen V right?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> Latios/Latias Say hi. And you mean Gen V right?



nope Gen VI


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2010)

Oops. I read that wrong, thought it was roman numerals for Gen 4. :B


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> it's official


No, it's a mashup of different trailers. As I said the Filb.de logo appears in the game footage but in every other shot it's gone. Finally the "Links in the description" is what makes it really obvious.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Why would it be good for Generation six and not generation five?

I want to see what our new Larvistar evolves into.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 6, 2010)

excited for this, hope they show other pokemon soon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 6, 2010)

At least the 5th gen Zubat is confirmed


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess this means the other pokemon in the beta art are confirmed aswell. 



Echø said:


> Why would it be good for Generation six and not generation five?
> 
> I want to see what our new Larvistar evolves into.



Into a new Pupitar.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 6, 2010)

That study is telling us what we've been saying forever.

STOP WITH THE WATER TYPES!

Let others catch up at least.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2010)

Still lots of good potential dual types. I really want an Elec/Fighting type. 

That black poke does look like larvitar. Hopefully it's the pseudo-legendary. I hope we get two again this generation. :WOW


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 6, 2010)

you guys probably gave this page a visit


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Still lots of good potential dual types. I really want an Elec/Fighting type.
> 
> That black poke does look like larvitar. Hopefully it's the pseudo-legendary. I hope we get two again this generation. :WOW



Unfortunately for us all the new region has a heck of a lot of water. Expect to see a lot more water Pokes.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2010)

Which is why we need more electric types. That'd show these water ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

We need more fire types, too. Just because they're my favorite.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

We need more water types.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

More bugs pl0x.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> i got it on youtube and it ain't a find


I was talking about the link to the types in the game, not the video.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

No more bugs >:[


----------



## Burke (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev, your sig is going to be banned in japan for giving children seizures.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 6, 2010)

Legendary Bug, please.



Just for the lulz.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Legendary Ice/Bug? it'd have x4 to fire but...


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

Legendary thunderbug.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2010)

Echo got a name change!


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

He's a fake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm fake. 

Jotaro how could you?! I _repped_ you!


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Which is why we need more electric types. That'd show these water ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



No matter what you do Quagsire, Lanturn and Swampert will always rape your Electric types. :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> No matter what you do, Quagsire, Lanturn and Swampert will always rape your Electric types. :ho



Swampert using Earthquake in triple battles will be terrifying.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

We need a grass/electric type.


----------



## Nois (Jul 6, 2010)

We need like 5-10 new fire types, preferably in new combinations too. The variety of type combinations were what made me slightly angry when I first started playing Ruby, but eventually it became a thing I'm expecting the most.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

We need a fire/electric as well. And Electric Dragon, Electric bug, Electric rock... e_e

Hey guys a single new screenshot on Serebii. Don't get too excited, just the back sprite for the new bat pokemon. It's light blue/gray, sort of looks like a dustball.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> No matter what you do Quagsire, Lanturn and Swampert will always rape your Electric types. :ho



I was having a really hard time beating Red on Heart Gold so I looked up some tips and he always lead with Pikachu, so I lead with Quagsire. The page I was reading said under how to beat his Venasaur "If you beat Pikachu with a water type, he'll send Venasaur next (but how likely is it that'll happen?)". Made me chuckle a little. I think people underestimate Quagsire. I love that fucker.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Panic said:


> I was having a really hard time beating Red on Heart Gold so I looked up some tips and he always lead with Pikachu, so I lead with Quagsire. The page I was reading said under how to beat his Venasaur "If you beat Pikachu with a water type, he'll send Venasaur next (but how likely is it that'll happen?)". Made me chuckle a little. I think people underestimate Quagsire. I love that fucker.



And then they sent Venusaur and raped your Quagsire with absorb?


----------



## Nois (Jul 6, 2010)

Quagsire was/is my main water type in HG. I always hated it, untill I learned to appreciate it's goofy looks and the fact that he's actually quite cool.

I'm reading the manga atm tho, and I went nostalgic about my faithful Poliwhirls and Poliwraths back in the Gen 2 times.


About the new bat poke, It kinda reminds me of a Drifloon/Zubat mashup:ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

Nois said:


> Quagsire was/is my main water type in HG. I always hated it, untill I learned to appreciate it's goofy looks and the fact that he's actually quite cool.


I quite like Quagsire's HGSS sprite. It's Platinum sprite on the other hand looks awful.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> No matter what you do Quagsire, Lanturn and Swampert will always rape your Electric types. :ho



Lanturn is also weak to Earthquake, and the other two can be taken down by Hidden Power Grass.



Echø said:


> Swampert using Earthquake in triple battles will be terrifying.



Unless of course Earthquake's power is diminished, either lowered to 95 to match Surf or its power lowered overall during a triple battle...


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome! Jojo's Bizarre Pokemons!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 6, 2010)

What in the blue hell am I looking at.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

Stands/Pokemon


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Read JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. NOW!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

Too bad you missed out the greatest stand of them all.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

What stand is that?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> What stand is that?


Nabeshin's from Puni Puni Poemi.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Gaiash.. do you sprite?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2010)

The first time I ever met Lanturn and attacked with a Lightning attack I didn't know what the fuck was going on. Same thing happened with Quaqsire, I was thinking 'Why the hell is this blue blob of water not getting electrocuted


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Gaiash.. do you sprite?


I'm not very good at it but I've done a few sprites in the past. Why do you ask?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Your signature looks custom, those Gen V pokes haven't been sprited yet


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

Echø said:


> Your signature looks custom, those Gen V pokes haven't been sprited yet


Ah. No the Mijumaru's evolved form sprite was made by a DeviantART user called Pokemon-Diamond.



Cyndaquil is a beta sprite from Heart Gold and Soul Silver and Chiramii is from screenshots.

Though I did add Lucas' Platinum jacket to HGSS Ethan. Not much of an edit though.


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The first time I ever met Lanturn and attacked with a Lightning attack I didn't know what the fuck was going on. Same thing happened with Quaqsire, I was thinking 'Why the hell is this blue blob of water not getting electrocuted



Lol I remember the first time I used my Manetric against Wallace's Whiscash in RSE. I raged a little when it wouldn't die.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> And then they sent Venusaur and raped your Quagsire with absorb?



Hell no! I sent out Ho-oh and Fire Blasted his dick into red HP then finished off his scrotum with Psychic.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 7, 2010)

*MORE NEWS!!!!*

Pokemon Conformation!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqcB1s7FqPQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=kbsTkjt16v4&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]






Stroev said:


> I was talking about the link to the types in the game, not the video.


oh



Nois said:


> We need like 5-10 new fire types, preferably in new combinations too. The variety of type combinations were what made me slightly angry when I first started playing Ruby, but eventually it became a thing I'm expecting the most.


how about fire/psychic OR FIRE/water??



i know i'm like SUPER late on this stuff, so no bagging on me ok?


----------



## taiga (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah, i wish there were more fire types.


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2010)

moar ghosts plz


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm hoping there will be a lot of new type combinations. Preferably more dark and electric types. I'm really liking a lot of the designs for the pokemon already released. Hopefully their evolutions can remain up to par.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

The weather should have an effect on what kinds of pokemon you capture, with more electrics appearing during storms, more ice during snow, more fire during soot or bright sun, more grass during sun, more water during rain,more flying during windy, etc.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The weather should have an effect on what kinds of pokemon you capture, with more electrics appearing during storms, more ice during snow, more fire during soot or bright sun, more grass during sun, more water during rain,more flying during windy, etc.



Upvote ftw.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The weather should have an effect on what kinds of pokemon you capture, with more electrics appearing during storms, more ice during snow, more fire during soot or bright sun, more grass during sun, more water during rain,more flying during windy, etc.



I completely agree with this. 

Also, Tobi suggested a Fire/Water type. I'm not trying to be a dick here, I'm really not, but what would that thing user as an attack? Steam?


----------



## kazuhidan295 (Jul 7, 2010)

they need more fire/fighting types in it as well ( i can't wait till next year!!!!)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, Luxray and it's pre-evo need to be made Dark/Electric.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2010)

Panic said:


> Also, Luxray and it's pre-evo need to be made Dark/Electric.



Question: WHY?


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2010)

It looks like a dark/electric


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2010)

Legend said:


> It looks like a dark/electric


Why? Because it's black?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm guessing that is based on the fact that it has black in it? (It's categorized as a BLUE pokemon in the pokedex.)

Never mind the fact Hippowdon has black in it and it's not a dark type, The Duskull line is black but entirely ghost, HELL ZEKROM is entirely black and it's dragon/electric. On the other hand Absol is catagorized as White when it's a dark type as well.

Besides the Luxray line only learns a scarce amount of dark type moves. Bite, Crunch, Thief (TM), and Night Slash (Breeding). Hell Croagunk learns more Dark moves than the Luxray line...

Hey guys, ever heard of X-ray?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2010)

Not to mention it's not like Magnemite being made into a steel type in the second generation. Dark type already existed when these Pokemon were introduced. If they were going to make it a dark type it would be one. It would make more sense to combine the Nidorans than to change a Pokemon's type without a new type being introduced.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Besides the Luxray line only learns a scarce amount of dark type moves. Bite, Crunch, Thief (TM), and Night Slash (Breeding). Hell Croagunk learns more Dark moves than the Luxray line...



That's the very reason Luxray should've been a Dark/Electric type. Let's be honest here; Luxray's typing and movepool sucks. It's primarily a Physical attacker and the best Physical Electric type move it gets is friggin' Thunder Fang. The strongest usable move it gets, I believe, is Crunch. Luxray's typing and movepool are the reasons it's very lackluster in actual battle. It has no powerful moves and the best moves it has don't even get STAB. Luxray being a Dark/Electric type at least makes sense. Then it would be more usable. 

If we're getting into this, what part of a Dark type do you see in Sableye? Heck, what part of a Ghost do you see in Sableye? I don't see either, yet it's both types. What part of Absol is Dark type? Nothing really. And why is Sharpedo a Dark type? And Crawdaunt? There's nothing dark at all about a Crawdaunt. 

Luxray deserves to be a Dark type a lot more than other Pokemon do just because of the way it looks. It looks like a dark and mean Electric lion that's out to chomp your face off.


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2010)

Charizard deserves to be Fire/Dragon


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Charizard deserves to be Fire/Dragon



That'd be overkill.

We don't need any Dragon types that are oblivious to Ice attacks.


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2010)

Slifer would so get raped by Ash's Pikachu.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to agree that Luxray should have been Dark/Electric, mainly because it was a brilliant opportunity to introduce a new and strong type combination. Instead they just resigned themselves to making it shit, with a fairly standard ability. I mean, hell, Snover and Abomasnow are the weakest pokemon type-wise, so they have the exclusive quality of Everlasting Hail to make up for it.

Then again, they won't make Gyarados a levitating Water/Dragon, or Sceptile Grass/Dragon, or plenty of other clearly intended typings, so eh.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 7, 2010)

Luxray is boss the way it is.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2010)

Luxray is one of those Pokes I ignore my rule of complementary, two type team in my team.  It really doesn't need another type, though I'd admit that were it a double type, Dark/Electric should be the combination.

Btw, I always wondered if the order of types, as in 1type/2type means anything


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> If we're getting into this, what part of a Dark type do you see in Sableye? Heck, what part of a Ghost do you see in Sableye? I don't see either, yet it's both types. What part of Absol is Dark type? Nothing really. And why is Sharpedo a Dark type? And Crawdaunt? There's nothing dark at all about a Crawdaunt.


I think you'll find that was Drunkenwhale's point. There are plenty of Pokemon who don't appear to be their type. Heck in the anime they made an entire episode about that concerning Sudowoodo.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Nois said:


> Btw, I always wondered if the order of types, as in 1type/2type means anything



Well Flygon has the same combo type as Garchomp but different order.

Flygon has immunity to ground though...


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

That's because of it's ability.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jul 8, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> If we're getting into this, what part of a Dark type do you see in Sableye? Heck, what part of a Ghost do you see in Sableye?


Based on the  it only lives in caves and is thought to steal souls but most of the entries mention that it eats rocks so I think a better type would be ground/dark or rock/dark.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 8, 2010)

^I'm still trying to figure out if your username is a specifically hummed song pattern or something.


EDIT: OH FUCK FINAL FANTASY VICTORY MUSIC?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^I'm still trying to figure out if your username is a specifically hummed song pattern or something.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OH FUCK FINAL FANTASY VICTORY MUSIC?



Finaly fantasy victory musi- fuck you edited your post.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^I'm still trying to figure out if your username is a specifically hummed song pattern or something.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OH FUCK FINAL FANTASY VICTORY MUSIC?





Ech? said:


> Finaly fantasy victory musi- fuck you edited your post.


SHIT CANNOT UNHEAR.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jul 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^I'm still trying to figure out if your username is a specifically hummed song pattern or something.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OH FUCK FINAL FANTASY VICTORY MUSIC?


I never intended it to have any meaning.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you serious?


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2010)

Can luxray use volt tackle?


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Legend said:


> Can luxray use volt tackle?



Isn't volt tackle a trademark move of the pikachu line?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 8, 2010)

Legend said:


> Can luxray use volt tackle?


Only the Pichu evolutionary line can use Volt Tackle.

Arrgh, ninja'd.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy fuck fuck, suddenly that  FFwin music and the sig made me go disturbingly 

 I might breed me a Pikachu with Volt Tackle, but do I really want it?

And well, I don't really get why all the fire Pokemon, or most of them, get to be so fucking sloooooooooow.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe we could have a fire type pokemon that's speed and attack based?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Maybe we could have a fire type pokemon that's speed and attack based?



Infernape?


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Maybe we could have a fire type pokemon that's speed and attack based?



Would be nice, Arcanine was very speedy, Rapidash as well. I think the further generations fucked up the fire types. Maybe due to the tropical attitude Gen 3 gave.

EDIT: lol, just played a bit of Leaf Green Moemon Edition... I don't know if it's cool or disturbing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

moemon... is that the one with the girls dressed up as the pokemon? I had that one on my PSP for a while.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Moefags.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought they were pretty cute :3


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

They're... okay.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

Rhyhorn, Hitmonlee, Victreebell, Starmie, Tangela, Moltres. Those ones are my favs


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Strøev

I joined the fight.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

We'll have a fanclub soon!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 8, 2010)

I only got one namechange left, so fuck that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

It was my second <3

But you can always change your name back to a name you had previously, that doesn't count as a name change. Says so in the first post.


----------



## Kek (Jul 8, 2010)

Sigh 

Looks like there's officially no pokemon following you in this game


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2010)

I dunno if this has been posted yet or not. It's nothing official, just fan made. Kinda interesting, though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 8, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That's the very reason Luxray should've been a Dark/Electric type. Let's be honest here; Luxray's typing and movepool sucks. It's primarily a Physical attacker and the best Physical Electric type move it gets is friggin' Thunder Fang. The strongest usable move it gets, I believe, is Crunch. Luxray's typing and movepool are the reasons it's very lackluster in actual battle. It has no powerful moves and the best moves it has don't even get STAB. Luxray being a Dark/Electric type at least makes sense. Then it would be more usable.
> 
> If we're getting into this, what part of a Dark type do you see in Sableye? Heck, what part of a Ghost do you see in Sableye? I don't see either, yet it's both types. What part of Absol is Dark type? Nothing really. And why is Sharpedo a Dark type? And Crawdaunt? There's nothing dark at all about a Crawdaunt.
> 
> Luxray deserves to be a Dark type a lot more than other Pokemon do just because of the way it looks. It looks like a dark and mean Electric lion that's out to chomp your face off.





Gaiash said:


> I think you'll find that was Drunkenwhale's point. There are plenty of Pokemon who don't appear to be their type. Heck in the anime they made an entire episode about that concerning Sudowoodo.



Thank you Gaiash. Sudowoodo looks like a tree, it has wood in it's name, must be a grass type right? 

And isn't a Lion supposed to be considered noble? The whole biting and slashing is what Lions do in real life, it doesn't make them dark, it makes them realistic, but the attacks are dark type because they, like the type, are considered playing dirty.

If looks like it's "out to chomp your face off" is what it means to be a dark type then nearly every final stage with some degree of badass design should be a dark type.

As for your examples, Sableye is based on the , as far as the types could be explained, ghosts are known to tease the living, and the dark type would mean the tricks it plays are dirty in nature.

Absol is based on a misunderstanding that it appears to warn people of disasters, and then the disaster occurs, the people blame it, and call it a demon.

Sharpedo and it's pre-evolution Carvanha are a Shark and Piranha respectfully, those being the most aggressive and feared fish.

Crawdaunt resembles a Lobster more than anything, and those are said to have really big tempers.

Here's also another clincher, Poochyena and Mightyena, are based on Hyenas and wolves. Aside from the fact that Hyenas are omnivores and will feed on anything in sight, these are usually classified in fiction as villains.

Usually when a lion is portrayed in ficitonal media, it isn't dark but noble.

If Luxray was an Electric/Dark type, I'm fairly certain people would find something a little off about it.



Denizen said:


> I'm going to agree that Luxray should have been Dark/Electric, mainly because it was a brilliant opportunity to introduce a new and strong type combination. Instead they just resigned themselves to making it shit, with a fairly standard ability. I mean, hell, Snover and Abomasnow are the weakest pokemon type-wise, so they have the exclusive quality of Everlasting Hail to make up for it.
> 
> Then again, they won't make Gyarados a levitating Water/Dragon, or Sceptile Grass/Dragon, or plenty of other clearly intended typings, so eh.



Clearly intended typings? Gyarados was based of a Chinese myth about a Karp that wished to fly and became a flying serpent by jumping over a waterfall. But by causing destruction the gods took away it's ability to fly.

And Sceptile, how was that supposed to be intended as a dragon? It's a big lizard, does that mean it has to be a dragon? I learns Outrage, Dragon Pulse, DragonBreath, and Dragon Claw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dragon Claw is learned by nearly everything reptilian, from Feraligatr to Aggron, to Sceptile.

Dragonbreath was once able to be learned by Arcanine, but the move is more restricted to anything that becomes long. Onix can learn it, Feebas can learn it through breeding. These are not dragon types.

Dragon Pulse is learned by anything from Aggron, to Milotic, to Rampardos. Are they Dragons?

And finally, a more precise question would be, what doesn't learn Outrage? For good examples we've got Meganium, Ampharos, Torterra - A dino, sheep, and turtle. Primeape, Tauros, and Marowak learn it, given the name it would be logical.

Hell, Kangashan can one up Sceptile: It learns Outrage naturally, whereas Sceptile has to rely on TMs, Breeding, and move tutors to learn Dragon moves.



Just because it learns a few moves outside it's respective type does not mean that it was "clearly intended" to be that type.

The reason starters in general are not dragon type is because people would choose that one anyway, and dragon type pokemon are supposed to be rare, deep into the game captures.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 9, 2010)

*ONE RUMOR AND MORE NEWS!!!*

*THIS ONE'S A RUMOR*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhLNOyvxaA&playnext_from=TL&videos=z2WCDh3v9VM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*THIS ONE'S CONFIRMED*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvWLriCEG0Q&playnext_from=TL&videos=LUids5WvFhA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 9, 2010)

The older I get, the more I am annoyed by the sound of japanese people getting excited. Good find though tobi.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll always trust you with the news, boy.



tobi365 said:


> *THIS ONE'S A RUMOR*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhLNOyvxaA&playnext_from=TL&videos=z2WCDh3v9VM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> HHHMMMMMMM
> 
> ...


Old(somewhat).


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

Cmon stroev, that ø doesnt count


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 9, 2010)

am i still the slowpoke?

@Noops: how do i put that slash across my "o"?


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> @Noops: how do i put that slash across my "o"?




Here^

You should request the name Tøbi



> am i still the slowpoke?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2010)

Echø said:


> It was my second <3
> 
> But you can always change your name back to a name you had previously, that doesn't count as a name change. Says so in the first post.





I don't see that shit said anywhere in the first post. 


And anyway I know that's false, cause I used up two changing my name from ~Zaxxon~ to Denis and then back to ~Zaxxon~ again.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Here^
> 
> You should request the name T?bi



Well, at least he's a bro now

Just waiting for the King part now


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 9, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I don't see that shit said anywhere in the first post.
> 
> 
> And anyway I know that's false, cause I used up two changing my name from ~Zaxxon~ to Denis and then back to ~Zaxxon~ again.



I misread


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> Sigh
> 
> Looks like there's officially no pokemon following you in this game


 probably they will be in the third version.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 9, 2010)

New pics up on serebii. Some new pokes shown on there. Not very clear though. Is that Mamepato's evo? 

What I'm really intrigued about though is that there's different areas depending on the games,  "Black city" and "White Fortress". I hope there's more. All the more reason for us to buy both versions. :WOW


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 9, 2010)

They're finally actually making changes to each version!

Also, how is it confirmed that we get no pokemon following us sprites?


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

Kewl 4 mamepoto evo


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 9, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> probably they will be in the third version.


Or Ruby and Sapphire remakes (if they're made).


----------



## kazuhidan295 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Charizard deserves to be Fire/Dragon



yes that would fit perfectly


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 9, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Or Ruby and Sapphire remakes (if they're made).



More than likely. If following the timeline of how Pokemon games have (more or less) been released, we'll be getting a Black/White abridged version in ~2 years, following a Ruby/Sapphire remake the year after and then Gen VI a year after that (just speculation, though). 

It's 4 years between each Generation, and so far each have had their respective combined-version and then a remake of a previous Generation in that span. 

So...2012 for Black/White combination and 2013 for Ruby/Sapphire remake.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd also like to think that GBA compatibility dying out would also prompt a need for a remake. lol


After all, you gotta catch 'em all, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2010)

We need another Gen 1 remake.


----------



## Din (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a remake of Gen III, but perhaps a new game/story set in Hoenn would be nice.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

A new rival would be great


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 9, 2010)

new rival is most likely going to happen, but i wonder what they did to make the battle system so "different"


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

I hate wally with a passion, except for new wally


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 9, 2010)

my favorite was blue


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 10, 2010)

Mine was Gary.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Blue was win.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 10, 2010)

Silver is the best rival


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 10, 2010)

Blue was the best.


----------



## Din (Jul 10, 2010)

I like Silver and Green/Blue/Rainbow (or whatever fucking color his name is) the most out of the rivals. They're the ones that make you want to beat their smug faces in. The others are just like "Meh, I really don't care whether or not I beat you." I need MOTIVATION to beat a rival.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2010)

Silver was the most annoying rival to me. The guy was a freakin' jerk.


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> I like Silver and Green/Blue/Rainbow (or whatever fucking color his name is) the most out of the rivals. They're the ones that make you want to beat their smug faces in. The others are just like "Meh, I really don't care whether or not I beat you." I need MOTIVATION to beat a rival.



Haha same. Whenever Silver would give his shpeal after i beat him I'd just be like "Ur a dick, you know that? "


----------



## Nois (Jul 10, 2010)

Silver and Blue take the 'Rival of the game' title hands down


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2010)

Silver > everything

Accept it.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Silver > everything
> 
> Accept it.



I wont.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 10, 2010)

I haven't seen the new pokemon posted yet so I'll leave these right here *(I'm not sure if these are 100% real)*



The first one looks like Bidoof's angry/deranged cousin while the second one actually does looks like a digimon


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess that second one is the Pointy-eared big-eyed pokemon we heard about earlier. 

meh.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 10, 2010)

Dear god, it IS Bidoof's deranged cousin.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks more like a Chipmunk to me.


----------



## Din (Jul 10, 2010)

Chip&Dale are in Pokemon now?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

You know who that is?



in _disguise_


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you just make that in paint?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2010)

lol does the angry chipmunk have blazing red eyes? or is it just me


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2010)

Bidoof alt evo!?

*Bidork*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 10, 2010)

Hardcore shit.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Silver > everything
> 
> Accept it.



Qft.


Anyway.... those new pokes.....not sure if want 

The chipmunk looking one... very odd but maybe it'll be okay. The other two... WE HAVE POKEMON THAT LOOK LIKE THIS ALREADY. We have basic bird pokemon, way too many actually, and we have pointy eared big eyed cute things as well.

I'm not going to bother dissing their designs, I would just like a bit more variety.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Silver > everything
> 
> Accept it.



Crystal > Silver


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 10, 2010)

*Minezumi!!!*



Winged Navi said:


> Chip&Dale are in Pokemon now?


yes... yes they are


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNgm_q0oAY&playnext_from=TL&videos=Un0kwR1Qqd8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


*3 Corocoro Scans Leaked With New Pokemon Hatoopoo and Rankurusu / Gochiruzeru / Kibago
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plM6kVdmCqc&playnext_from=TL&videos=S7csPeBNSMM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

don't blame me for being late, blame my computer and my little brother


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

they need to make a new cool looking bird.

a flamingo, emu, peacock, toucan, eagle. so many.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 10, 2010)

taiga said:


> they need to make a new cool looking bird.
> 
> a flamingo, emu, peacock, toucan, eagle. so many.



Exactly! There are so many interesting bird species to base them off of, but they continue to go for the basic pigeon type


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

I like this new bird pokemon.

They've done more than just pidgeons everyone, for the record.


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

I think we just need a regular looking bird. Like Starly or swellow. But then again they're still not exactly looking like a bird.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> I think we just need a regular looking bird. Like Starly or swellow. But then again they're still not exactly looking like a bird.



I think all of our birds have a fair amount of differentiation.


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

i guess it all depends on what it evolves into.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess I'm just frustrated that with every generation, we get a basic new bird that everyone gets as their flying type early in the game. They do vary somewhat, but they just seem awfully similar overall.


*Edit:*

Front sprite of Moguryuu shown with new pokemon movie:

Source:


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2010)

That's one badass looking Mole


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello future team member


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

I like him. 

I hope we get a sick water/fire type.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2010)

When is that Smugleaf never smug?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

When my derpderp uses Ice Beam on it


----------



## Avix (Jul 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see what develops of this. Looks great.


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2010)

Serebii says there might be a big update in the coming days


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2010)

I think that Tobi's cloyster fell off


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> Serebii says there might be a big update in the coming days



Later today? During pokemon sunday probably 

Or CoroCoro on like monday/tuesday.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 10, 2010)

That's good. I was on Serebii earlier. Looks like new pokes to see.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 10, 2010)

I think they should make a new pokemon similar to eevee... but cooler evolutions.


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

what if they gave the eons evolutions?

i wish flareon was more useful like the rest. my favorite one.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> don't blame me for being late, blame my computer and my little brother


Sorry if this sounds rude but why do you keep posting images of the newest B&W images as YouTube videos? Wouldn't it be easier just to show the images?


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

wouldn't it be easier to stop questioning everything he does


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 10, 2010)

*Commercial Screenshots!!*



N??ps said:


> I think that Tobi's cloyster fell off



what're you talking about?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu8WWiAkWUg&playnext_from=TL&videos=nbPhll40ykg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM0i7F6VahE&playnext_from=TL&videos=rsvAXh8VUi8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2010)

taiga said:


> wouldn't it be easier to stop questioning everything he does


Stop? I don't recall questioning him on anything else. I'm just confused that's all.


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm not just saying it to you. i'm saying it to everybody who does it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2010)

taiga said:


> i'm not just saying it to you. i'm saying it to everybody who does it.


Well I didn't notice anyone else asking. If I did I'd have looked to see if he answered them.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 10, 2010)

He's doing it because he wants views for his youtube videos/channel lol.

Ah well, let him have his fun. Some people like that whole video thing.


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

that's not his youtube.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha well then if it isn't, then he is one of the people I mentioned that just like the whole video thing. 


Anyway, I hope we get some good news from pokemon sunday. Being as September isn't all that far away, I have to agree with Serebii and say that I think we'll be getting a lot of big news very soon.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 10, 2010)

taiga said:


> that's not his youtube.



how do you know that's not my youtube? huh? what if it is?


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the silhouette of the new pokemon. Hopefully it's not the evolution of the mamepato.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like it is.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the little spikey haired mouse thing.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome. I hope it's not mamepato's evo either, but I won't be too disappointed if it is. Hopefully it will fulfill my wish of a new good bird.


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Looks like it is.



Mmm, it looks more like a vulture than a pigeon to me. But I guess that doesn't really matter lol


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Black and White Bird Silhouette Revealed*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgqqIfg9leA&playnext_from=TL&videos=aGqZsE7ZbDs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> I like the silhouette of the new pokemon. Hopefully it's not the evolution of the mamepato.



Why not? that bird looks fierce as hell lol.

I'm so excited for all of the original new pokemon and not the retarded: pre' evos/three' evos


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> how do you know that's not my youtube? huh? what if it is?



you don't have the same typing style as the person who owns that youtube.


----------



## taiga (Jul 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> I like the silhouette of the new pokemon. Hopefully it's not the evolution of the mamepato.



my dreams come true.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 10, 2010)

taiga said:


> you don't have the same typing style as the person who owns that youtube.



Clever troll much?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

Tobi posting old news. Again. 

But I do appreaciate it if I miss something.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Fearow + Pidgeot?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

Flygon's feathered cousin.


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Fearow + Pidgeot?



Definitly looks like Fearow mixed with moar of like Eagle talons. 

The stance reminds me of ho-oh for some reason.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 10, 2010)

Doesn't look like Mamepato's evo. They wouldn't make it all suspenseful if it's just a regular poke. Could be one of the legendary trio.


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Doesn't look like Mamepato's evo. They wouldn't make it all suspenseful if it's just a regular poke. Could be one of the legendary trio.



Nah, it doesnt look epic enough. And we already have a bird trio.


On the note, What do you people think will be the theme for the trio this generation?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

White, Black, flamboyantly gay. 

The entire color spectrum


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 10, 2010)

Could be Fearow evolution that some people out there have been wanting.

Could even be a Farfetch'd evolution. We've got a Piranha that becomes a Shark, and a jet fish that becomes a Octopus.

There are falcons who are known to hunt ducks, it might sound a little... Far-fetched but anything is possible in terms of evolution with the people at gamefreak.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 11, 2010)

taiga said:


> you don't have the same typing style as the person who owns that youtube.



does it matter? i could have a different typing style than when i'm on here...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> Nah, it doesnt look epic enough. And we already have a bird trio.
> 
> 
> On the note, What do you people think will be the theme for the trio this generation?



What I meant is he could be the last one of the Zekrom/Reshiram/?? trio. Highly unlikely though haha. 




Drunkenwhale said:


> Could even be a Farfetch'd evolution.



Holy shit, yes, please!


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2010)

Nah, it doesn't look epic enough to be a legendary.


----------



## taiga (Jul 11, 2010)

i hope there's no stupid legendaries anymore.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2010)

Seems like a good chunk of news is coming over the course of the next few days. 

That new bird poke looks decent.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 11, 2010)

tobi365 said:


> does it matter? i could have a different typing style than when i'm on here...



It's not you'r youtube, we all know that.

You're still a good boy Tobi. 

A good boy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 11, 2010)

Echø said:


> It's not you'r youtube, we all know that.
> 
> You're still a good boy Tobi.
> 
> A good boy.



Yeah... We all know what happened in the manga...

Our Tobi seems a little too young and sweet to be crafty evil chess master however...

But you never know, the friendliest among you may be the one you should really watch your backs with... ^-^

... hehe...



Really hoping that that Gamefreak does something with Farfetch'd, but from the general trends lately we've had three confirmed flying type. I hope Gamefreak just doesn't spread the skies with Flying types like they do with Water types...


----------



## Shiron (Jul 11, 2010)

After reading this, I've become one of the (seemingly few) who doesn't really want to see a Farfetch'd evo be made:


Yeah, I'm sure the evo would be nice and all, but having it evolve would just kind of ruin the concept of Farfetch'd to me, so I'd really rather it not happen.


----------



## Munak (Jul 11, 2010)

A duck bearing green onions. I'm gonna use that phrase from now on. 

That was actually quite a read, thanks.

And this just gave me my cent to bet on that the silhouette is actually a second-stage Spearow evolution. If anything, that'll show how 'suckered' a player would be to trade his Spearow to a Farfetch'd.

A Pokemon so that sucks so much, it's awesome. What a concept.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I like the silhouette of the new pokemon. Hopefully it's not the evolution of the mamepato.


the silhouette look great,hopefully is a hawk/falcon pokemon.


----------



## crevo (Jul 11, 2010)

CoroCoro leaks starting already the eagle pokemon name is Wooguru, and it looks awesome, you can find them on pokebeach


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah the new pokemon look awesome.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2010)

War Eagle? 
Sign me up! That's way awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2010)

Musha-na is the evolution of Munna


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2010)

i bet the english name of the eagle will be Wargle.


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2010)

lol Munna's evo isn't much of an evo


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2010)

'Wargle'??? this looks like garudamon from digimon eugh... no good designs out so far :S i'm kinda worried.


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2010)

'Wargle' sounds kinda derpy. But it's design is awesome.

Lots of news coming in


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2010)

Even more amazing new Pokemon. Wooguru looks a bit like Aquilamon, of course I'm not saying that in a "ugh new Pokemon looking like Digimon" way since Pokemon and Digimon have always had similar designs to each other plus I like the fact they look alike.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 11, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 'Wargle'??? this looks like garudamon from digimon eugh... no good designs out so far :S i'm kinda worried.



oh noes it looks like a digiman

ugh


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2010)

There's going to be like 600+ pokemon by theend of this generation. There are bound to be some similarities.

So I guess Beru is the Gen V equivalent of Hikari, Cheren is Barry, and N is Silver?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> oh noes it looks like a digiman
> 
> ugh


As I said before looking like a Digimon isn't a bad thing. Plus the similarities between it and Aquilamon (it looks nothing like Garudamon) are mainly the fact they're both red and white eagles.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 11, 2010)

makomo and beru are so cute


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2010)

2 new locations also confirmed... *Black* City and *White* Forest... Great.
I already mentioned that the green-haired guy's name "Cheren" means "Black" in Bulgarian. The blond girl's name "Beru" can be taken as "Bel", which means "White"

STOP NAMING EVERYTHING AFTER THESE TWO DAMN COLOURS!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 11, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> 2 new locations also confirmed... *Black* City and *White* Forest... Great.
> I already mentioned that the green-haired guy's name "Cheren" means "Black" in Bulgarian. The blond girl's name "Beru" can be taken as "Bel", which means "White"
> 
> STOP NAMING EVERYTHING AFTER THESE TWO DAMN COLOURS!!!



The guy with the glasses is named Cheren, the green-haired guy's name (for now) is N


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2010)

So, Koromori is psychic/flying. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The guy with the glasses is named Cheren, the green-haired guy's name (for now) is N


Oh, even better. Cheren is wearing black pants. And Beru is wearing a white skirt/dress.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 11, 2010)

Wooguru looks awesome. I'll be using him if Mamepato's full evo is bad.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

What is this rodent pokemon? 

Reminds me of Rattata mixed with Bidoof


----------



## kazuhidan295 (Jul 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm guessing that is based on the fact that it has black in it? (It's categorized as a BLUE pokemon in the pokedex.)
> 
> Never mind the fact Hippowdon has black in it and it's not a dark type, The Duskull line is black but entirely ghost, HELL ZEKROM is entirely black and it's dragon/electric. On the other hand Absol is catagorized as White when it's a dark type as well.
> 
> ...



did you guys really argue over luxray (even though i agree with you)


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 11, 2010)

That red bird Poke looks awesome.



kazuhidan295 said:


> did you guys really argue over luxray (even though i agree with you)



Did you really have to bring this up again.

I think we've gone passed it now. Hopefully.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2010)

I want that new Eagle/Hawk Pokemon. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Munna evo is acceptable


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 11, 2010)

ZOMFG THEY LOOK LIKE DIGIMON 

No I like all of the designs, even Munna's evolution.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey, im new to the whole, "Waiting for a generation" thing, so tell me, Will the entirety of the Gen V dex be released before the game(s)?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Hey, im new to the whole, "Waiting for a generation" thing, so tell me, Will the entirety of the Gen V dex be released before the game(s)?


It better not tbh. There's gotta be some surprise when playing the game, after all...
I wanna go "Hey, what's this?  It looks cool" when encountering a Pokemon instead of "Oh, yeah, seen this"


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Hard to believe we know about 30 of the pokemons.


----------



## taiga (Jul 11, 2010)

yay. it's the bird pokemon i dreamed of.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 11, 2010)

Sooo I'm debating not paying attention anymore to serebii.


----------



## taiga (Jul 11, 2010)

i want to see what the pig evolutions look like.


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww man, why couldn't that Hawk/Eagle pokemon be fighting/flying?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 11, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sooo I'm debating not paying attention anymore to serebii.



Yeah to be honest I want to keep the surprises for when it comes out. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh yey, another shitty Normal/Flying poke, so original.


----------



## taiga (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Aww man, why couldn't that Hawk/Eagle pokemon be fighting/flying?



it doesn't have boxing gloves on.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

Im expecting a 3rd evo of Munna?  It will evolve into a giant elephant 

Reminds me of mamoswine


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

I for one, greatly expect a zangoose pre-evo


----------



## taiga (Jul 11, 2010)

no more pre-evolutions. just NOOO.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2010)

Hopefully that tusk pokemon has a cool evo.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I for one, greatly expect a zangoose pre-evo



As long as its accompanied by a 3rd evo.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> As long as its accompanied by a 3rd evo.



like roselina?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

Digging the new monsters.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 11, 2010)

lol           roselina


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol           roselina



Hey now. Roserade is


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Pre evo this gen, 3rd evo next gen. 
Like the others


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2010)

taiga said:


> no more pre-evolutions. just NOOO.


Yes more pre-evolution. Just yes.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Pre evo this gen, 3rd evo next gen.
> Like the others



Goddamit no.

I do not want to be stuck with some shitty pre-evo all the way till the next generation to get the final evo.


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

Scyther should get a pre evo.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Scyther should get a pre evo.



As long as they make it so we dont have to trade for Scizor.

God i hate trading :c


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

Should make it evolve when it levels up when holding metal coat.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Should make it evolve when it levels up when holding metal coat.



Good idea is good.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Should make it evolve when it levels up when holding metal coat.



Or holding quick claw. That wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who things Beru is a FEMALE Barry? Seriously, compare them! That's his sister, at least!


----------



## Brickhunt (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Scyther should get a pre evo.


Oh god no, Scyther is too badass to have a pre evo, he doesn't need a lame pre evo as the other weaklings, he's already born that awesome


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 11, 2010)

Backing up my previous statement:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 11, 2010)

It's Barry in drag and a wig


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

For Scizor: 


Jotaro Kujo said:


> Should make it evolve when it levels up when holding metal coat.



For Scyther:


Utopia Realm said:


> Or holding quick claw. That wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's Barry in drag and a wig



That's kinda hot. :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> Backing up my previous statement:


I now have the image of her acting like anime Barry.
Nandayo nandayo nanda tendayo!


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 11, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> Backing up my previous statement:



It's his sister...or something xD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2010)

SurgeV1™ said:


> Backing up my previous statement:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I don't see what you're talking about. They only have the same coloured hair, same coloured clothes, same coloured accessory and are holding a bag. That's not much of a reason to say they're alike. 


*cough*cough*choke*


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

We should be able to tap that ingame


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> We should be able to tap that ingame



Maybe thats one of the new rpg elements they've been talking about


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> We should be able to tap that ingame



Oh my.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the new characters and pokemon especially that bird.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> We should be able to tap that ingame


You'll have to settle for hentai. 
Speaking of which, I'm usrprised I haven't seen Rule 34 taking effect on Beru.  The Interwebs is becoming slow.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 11, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> You'll have to settle for hentai.
> Speaking of which, I'm usrprised I haven't seen Rule 34 taking effect on Beru.  The Interwebs is becoming slow.



inb4 trap pics. I'm telling you D:


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> You'll have to settle for hentai.
> Speaking of which, I'm usrprised I haven't seen Rule 34 taking effect on Beru.  The Interwebs is becoming slow.



Yeah the internet has been disappointing me lately, I want more Professor Araragi.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the new girls.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy fucking KAWK.

N has a rubiks cube, or something vaguely resembling one. Favorite character.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> inb4 trap pics. I'm telling you D:



Hi im beru
jk im berry
OLOLOL PENIS


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2010)

Whats berry's jap name?


----------



## Din (Jul 11, 2010)

Jun, IIRC
**


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 11, 2010)

RUUUUUUUBIIIIIIK'S CUUUUUUUUUBE


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 11, 2010)

The fact that he looks toked up and he has his hands out there, along with his "universe/vortex" necklace and rubix cube chain; N confirmed for stoner.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 11, 2010)

Hahaha!!! I agree. N is a stoner.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 11, 2010)

N is pimp 

What I really like is h-


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiron said:


> After reading this, I've become one of the (seemingly few) who doesn't really want to see a Farfetch'd evo be made:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure the evo would be nice and all, but having it evolve would just kind of ruin the concept of Farfetch'd to me, so I'd really rather it not happen.



It would be nice to keep it that way... If Farfetch'd didn't become a run of the mill uncommon pokemon in later games...



Pesky Bug said:


> 2 new locations also confirmed... *Black* City and *White* Forest... Great.
> I already mentioned that the green-haired guy's name "Cheren" means "Black" in Bulgarian. The blond girl's name "Beru" can be taken as "Bel", which means "White"
> 
> STOP NAMING EVERYTHING AFTER THESE TWO DAMN COLOURS!!!



Good reason to get White I guess. You get a forest, an awesome electric pokemon, and a nicely designed girl.



Emperor Joker said:


> It's Barry in drag and a wig



Very elaborate to even wear contacts that change the eye color...



Jotaro Kujo said:


> We should be able to tap that ingame



Thinking with your penis again? 



Pesky Bug said:


> You'll have to settle for hentai.
> Speaking of which, I'm surprised I haven't seen Rule 34 taking effect on Beru.  The Interwebs is becoming slow.



They must be too focused on the World Cup... Since it ended though, I'm certain they'll get right to work...


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

White easily sounds the best out of the two games, but I want Reshiram as well.


----------



## taiga (Jul 12, 2010)

action replay .


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 12, 2010)

This'll be the first time when I actually buy the first two versions. I think it'd be worth it. I'm only getting one first though. Will get the other when I finish the first one. 

The third one I always end up buying, so I'm most likely gonna buy that too.


----------



## valerian (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 12, 2010)

Now i have have another reason to get a 3DS now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 12, 2010)

It seems the order in which your pokemon are released in triple battles affects the dmg calcs for multi-hitting moves.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 12, 2010)

Win., What is the rivals name again? Don't feel like searching through pages.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 12, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> Backing up my previous statement:



I laughed for a good minute.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I laughed for a good minute.


She looks more derp though 

I was just thinking... would be nice if this game were the first in which you could recapture previously released Pokemon, wouldn't it.

What I mean is let's say, you take an Eevee, release it into the wild and then, Eevees are gettable in some area, though very rarely (once a year even).


----------



## Garudo (Jul 12, 2010)

I like my new bat!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2010)

Could the third iteration of B&W be a 3DS game?

All the third iterations have something different to them and what better way of selling the 3DS then making the most addictive game on the DS a 3D game.

Thing about having a Mewtwo popping out and pawning everything in 3D.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

Pokemon battles in 3D are going to end humanity. They'll be out in 2012 and they're going to end the world.

Nois, that's a sweet idea. Release a pokemon in the wild and then like... every two months you can go back and possibly catch a low leveled Eevee? Well, they might take the fun out of trading sometimes though, so what about if you let a pokemon wild, other trainers can catch it, so like oher trainers might have your pokemon you let loose? idk.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Win., What is the rivals name again? Don't feel like searching through pages.



People are calling him Wally until a real name is given out.  But now he's known as "Mystery Person N" going by what Serebii has given out in the past few days.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2010)

Use Dream Smoke ! 
Failed Your Smoking the big one


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> White easily sounds the best out of the two games, but I want Reshiram as well.



Hard choice will be hard.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't honestly decide which I wan't either. What is it that makes White sound better?


----------



## Kek (Jul 12, 2010)

You get Zekrom? That's probably why I'm getting White.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I can't honestly decide which I wan't either. What is it that makes White sound better?



Zekrom comes with White, and I just prefer it's design over Reshiram


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 12, 2010)

Understandable.

I prefer Zekrom as well, I was just curious if there was any other info released that was making people choose white lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't want Reshiram, but I hope they make the legendaries have neat story tie-ins. 

Oh, idea! Maybe they'll have something in the game where if you catch a certain pokemon at a certain point it opens up some small "quests" for you later? Not plot-changing but reasons to go back and catch other pokemon? Or maybe a certain way of catching or beating a legendary so the game has more challenge? For instance:

You're fighting Zekrom. Lets say if you can paralyze him and catch him in a Luxury Ball, it opens up an event where you meet someone who travels the world to get a glimpse at legendary pokemon. You show him your Zekrom in the Luxury Ball, and he gets wild, and invites you to his house. He thanks you and offers you a small map that leads to a new forest/city/place to catch some rare pokemon, or to find rare items, etc.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Your ideas. Almost as good as Jason's


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 12, 2010)

Is that good mister Zac Effron look-alike avatar?


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

Echø said:


> Pokemon battles in 3D are going to end humanity. They'll be out in 2012 and they're going to end the world.
> 
> Nois, that's a sweet idea. Release a pokemon in the wild and then like... every two months you can go back and possibly catch a low leveled Eevee? Well, they might take the fun out of trading sometimes though, so what about if you let a pokemon wild, other trainers can catch it, so like oher trainers might have your pokemon you let loose? idk.



A brofist on the 2012 idea.

As for the releasing idea, I've posted it in Lyra's 'ideal game' thread, and modified the idea so that you get the herd only in the spot the Pokemon settled after you released it. Then, it's available every year, on the same day, within the next full hour after you'd released it. Just like the glitter snow in DPP or something. Tho once a year might be a bit too long. 4-6 months maybe?

And that's Percy Jackson in the avy


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Is that good mister Zac Effron look-alike avatar?



That's Percy bloody Jackson you're talking about!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 12, 2010)

I know I'm late! But I need to do this....

I KNEW MUNNA DIDN'T EVOLVE INTO DROWZEE!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Anyways, Wargle is amazing. Musharna makes me like Munna even more. Musharna will be on my team, and I'm gonna have a Munna on my team holding and everstone. Coromori looks like cotton candy. I like him way more than Zubat 

And I'm getting Black. I don't care if White is 1,000 times better than Black. Reshiram is the first legend I actually can consider one of my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh you people not knowing your celebrities is making me lol.

Its Logan Lerman rite.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Win., What is the rivals name again? Don't feel like searching through pages.


It's not really been confirmed if this character is your rival yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> Your ideas. Almost as good as Jason's



Echo makes me proud. =w=


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Wonder how these game mechanics will work out.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 12, 2010)

K, I'm done.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyler said:


> K, I'm done.



 I dont even know waht this says. But its obviously something to do with Desciptions then types?


----------



## taiga (Jul 12, 2010)

i would rep you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> I dont even know waht this says. But its obviously something to do with Desciptions then types?



Flint a Fire trainer and Volkner n Electric one?:ho


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah the internet has been disappointing me lately, I want more Professor Araragi.






taiga said:


> i would rep you.


He's a day late in discovering that though. :ho

Plus low quality image.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2010)

What if they pull a Gold and Silver and allow you to get 1 at lvl 45 and the other at lvl 70 or something?


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> Flint a Fire trainer and Volkner n Electric one?:ho



 Flint was hardly a fire trainer in D/P


----------



## taiga (Jul 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He's a day late in discovering that though. :ho
> 
> Plus low quality image.



first time i've seen it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

@taiga Oh well.

That would be sweet to get both legends in one game.


----------



## kazuhidan295 (Jul 12, 2010)

Legend said:


> What if they pull a Gold and Silver and allow you to get 1 at lvl 45 and the other at lvl 70 or something?



yes! that would be awesome cuz i can't decide which game i wanna get


----------



## kazuhidan295 (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah! there are a crap load of new pokemon being found out on serebii.net


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Jul 12, 2010)

OMFG, I can not describe how excited I am. The wait will take too long. The legendary pokemon look amazing. XD


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> Flint was hardly a fire trainer in D/P



Oh well, they've noticed it before Platinum fortunately


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

ceejsradx3 said:


> OMFG, I can not describe how excited I am. The wait will take too long. The legendary pokemon look amazing. XD





kazuhidan295 said:


> yeah! there are a crap load of new pokemon being found out on serebii.net


Shit son, made me think there was an update.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2010)

kazuhidan295 said:


> yeah! there are a crap load of new pokemon being found out on serebii.net



And we have found a successor to Tobi


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> And we have found a successor to Tobi


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> That would be sweet to get both legends in one game.


Yup


kazuhidan295 said:


> yes! that would be awesome cuz i can't decide which game i wanna get


Same here


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> And we have found a successor to Tobi



I actually miss Tobi now


----------



## Kek (Jul 12, 2010)

No you don't.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> Flint was hardly a fire trainer in D/P



Play Platinum.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I don't. But I'm supposed to be a teacher so I need to be tolerant. Makes me confused sometimes

Then again, these forums have a lot worse users than Tobi.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> And we have found a successor to Tobi


Don't be silly. Tobi posts videos of images instead of the images themselves.


----------



## Kek (Jul 12, 2010)

Which have usually already been posted.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2010)

at the 'he's a better troll than that other dude' argument.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Im seeing such lulzy fail in here.

Now all we need is tobi for the 3 Musketeers!


----------



## Utakata3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to see this forum has a dedicated pokemon section. Been following the updates on serebii, pretty excited!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> Im seeing such lulzy fail in here.
> 
> Now all we need is tobi for the 3 Musketeers!



I lol'd  and I agree with the banned noob, I'm excited for gen 5


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

I want me some new Pokermanz.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 13, 2010)

there's new info on serebii, but no new pokemon:/


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2010)

Raichu is an evolution of Pikachu.

Oh wait... where's Tobi?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2010)

Gochiruzeru is the shit.

Love that Pokemon.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to flying-type so badly! It looks awesome. 
Anyone know if it is the evolved form of the early 
obtainable bird? (It looks too cool to have come from that.)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 13, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I want to flying-type so badly! It looks awesome.
> Anyone know if it is the evolved form of the early
> obtainable bird? (It looks too cool to have come from that.)


It'll probably likely be without an evolution line.
All the Pokemon shown so far have been 1st stage and Wareagle doesn't look like an unevolved so I'm guessing it doesn't evolve into or from anything.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

Kibago is the green tusk pokemon and it's a dragon type.

Koromori is Psychic/flying.

Rankurusu is the green blob, it's a psychic type.

Gochiruzeru. This thing is weird. It's the tall black one, it's a psychic and is known as the celestial body pokemon. Hmm. I bet it's a gimmick poke.

Minezumi is the chipmunk, normal type. The lookout pokemon. I wonder what he'll evolve into?

Musharna, Munna's evolution. I wonder how dream smoke will connect to the global thing? It appears to have a great deal to do with sleeping pokemon for one reason or another, so I'm sure it must be connected to that.

Just posting them here so people don't need to jump back and forth back and forth.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 13, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> It's not really been confirmed if this character is your rival yet.



He's your typical  evil guy of the guy, my fellow advanceshipper.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

Just request some avys from those pages lol.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

Echø said:


> Kibago is the green tusk pokemon and it's a *dragon* type.


Pseudo Legendary confermed 



> Minezumi is the chipmunk, normal type. The lookout pokemon. I wonder what he'll evolve into?


I get it, its like a meerkat.




> All the Pokemon shown so far have been 1st stage and Wareagle doesn't look like an unevolved so I'm guessing it doesn't evolve into or from anything.



Not really true, weve seen mamepoto's evo, as well as the blind mole pokemons evo. Weve seen the second evo of smugleaf and wotter. We know of Munna's evo. etc. etc.

BTW has rule 34 hit the new girls yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

The Dragon-type tusked one is going to be an absolute brute. I can see it now.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, Kibago is more than likely the new pseudo-legendary. Hopefully its design improves significantly with each evolution. The tusks look...stupid.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2010)

Makomo's hair is realllyyyyyyyy long. I didn't notice until right now.


----------



## Kek (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm calling it now. Kibago evolves into Ononokusu. 

And Wargle might have a pre-evo.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow theyre really pulling all the stops here


----------



## taiga (Jul 13, 2010)

tsutaja standing on the bed is cute for some reason...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a good possibility Kek.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

I doubt that theyre related, but hell, it could be another octillery

I bet octillery evolves into an orca this gen


----------



## Laex (Jul 13, 2010)

What is this im in love.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 13, 2010)

For those who may not have seen this yet, from Serebii:

#

    * First, we have Kibago (キバゴ), the Tusk Pokémon. It is 0.6m tall and weighs 18kg. It has the abilities of Rivalry & Mold Breaker and is a Dragon-type Pokémon. It also has a new attack called Double Chop (ダブルチョップ) which attacks twice
    * Next is Koromori (コロモリ). It is the Bat Pokémon. It is 0.4m tall and weighs 2.1kg. It has the abilities of Unaware & Klutz and is a Psychic/Flying-type Pokémon. It also has a new attack called Heart Stamp (ハートスタンプ) which makes the opponent Flinch.
    * Next is Minezumi (ミネズミ). It is the Lookout Pokémon. It is 0.5m tall and weighs 11.6kg. It has the abilities of Run Away & Keen Eye and is a Normal-type Pokémon. It also has a new attack called You First (おさきにどうぞ) which allows the opponent to move first
    * Next is Gochiruzeru (ゴチルゼル). It is the Celestial Body Pokémon. It is 1.5m tall and weighs 44kg. It has the ability of Frisk and is a Psychic-type Pokémon. It has the new attack Magic Room (マジックルーム) which negates the effects of any Items on both you and the opponent for 5 turns..
    * Next is Rankurusu (ランクルス). It is the Amplification Pokémon. It is 1.0m tall and weighs 20.1kg. It has the abilities of Dust-Proof (ぼうじん), which makes the Pokémon not take damage from weather effects & Magic Guard and is a Psychic-type Pokémon.
    * Next is Wooguru (ウォーグル ), possibly derived from War and Eagle. It is the Valor Pokémon, it is 1.5m tall, weighs 41kg and is a standard Normal/Flying-type Pokémon. It has two abilities, one of them Keen Eye and the other is Encourage, the ability Hihidaruma has which boosts the power of its moves but prevents the moves having a secondary effect. It also has a new attack called Free-Fall (フリーフォール). Free-Fall is a two turn attack that has the Pokémon grab the opponent and lift it into the air and then on the next turn falls to the ground
    * Next is Musharna (ムシャーナ ), the evolution of the Pokémon Munna. It is the Trance Pokémon. It is 1.1m tall and weighs 60.5kg. It has the abilities of Forewarn & Synchronize and is a Psychic-type Pokémon. Both Munna & Musharna give off the Dream Smoke. As explained on Sunday, the Dream Smoke is part of the Global Link connectivity.

# Triple Battles First, we have details on the Triple battles, showing how you can target with the middle Pokémon being able to target all three Pokémon and the ones at the sides being able to target the opposite one and the middle one. You also have the ability to switch Pokémon positions in battle.
If a Pokémon in the middle uses an attack that hits all Pokémon, then it will be very powerful
# There is a new ability called Telepathy (テレパシー) which allows the Pokémon to avoid receiving damage from its team-mates.
# There is also a new attack, name currently not given, which will cause all your team mates to avoid damage from attacks that would hurt all team members such as Earthquake.
# Global Link The Global Link has two modes. One, where your Pokémon play in a dream and another is an online battling system. It appears that you have the ability to capture Pokémon not in the Isshu Dex within the Global Link and have them transferred back to your game. This can be done in the dream mode. As we said on Sunday, you access the Global Link when you have Musharna, the evolution of Munna.

    * The Game Sync is accessible through the C Gear. Here, you can send a single Pokémon to the computer and the "dream world".
    * In the world of dreams Pokémon have their own rooms that they can play in. They can play minigames with other Pokémon. Pokémon that your Pokémon becomes friends with in the dream world can be taken back to the real world
    * If you are registed to the PGL, then you can play "Rating Mode" of "Random Match" at to the global terminal inside of the Pokémon center. It will send your battle results to a server gather them so you can see who is really strong.

# Version Changes Gochiruzeru and Rankurusu are Version exclusives and Black City & White forest are in the same part of Isshu.
# There will also be other cities that vary in appearance based on your game
# Features Using Infared, you have the ability of having speedy battles. This can be 2 or 4 Player. You can also trade this way on the spot from your box. You can automatically exchange friend codes over IR
# You have the ability to draw on your friends faces over the Live Caster video chat. Characters in game will also call you on the Live Caster from time to time
# There is also a gentleman in the game which will switch your game from the standard Hiragana/Katakana text to Kanji
# There is a feature called Feeling Check that checks players compatibility. One of the things it shows is a game where two people have to keep the same rythmn
# The High Link features mentioned yesterday have also been further confirmed and will involve meeting players over WiFi in the Isshu overworld and doing missions for them. This is as close to a MMORPG as we'll get
# The C Gear as we knew has abilities in InfraRed, Wireless & WiFi
# Characters Professor Araragi gives you the Pokémon and says for you to share with your friends, Cheren & Belle
# It seems that you, Belle and Cheren all get the starters from Professor Araragi, leaving none left out as all of you are beginning your journey together.
# Belle is a spontaneous person and is on her adventure against her father's wishes. She is rather unreliable.
# Cheren is an intelligent guy and will give you helpful tips throughout your journey. He intends to be the champion in Isshu.
# Indicating that Isshu is far away, the routes have once again reset and will begin with Route 1
# N is one of the antagonists. N will keep coming to challenge you in order to confirm his ideas of justice. He calls Pokémon "Friends", but one of the screen shots shows him saying that he wants to split humans and Pokémon and divide them so it's black and white. He has the unique idea to set Pokémon free from people. He's looking for the power to bring his idea to fruition
# Makomo will give you the C Gear after you assist her with a task


----------



## Saturday (Jul 13, 2010)

At first I didn't really like the new pokemon but now I love them


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Im loving it even more, im getting a team together already.

And they made it so you can evade Earthquake


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

I heard of this prehistoric way of evading Earthquake, SPIOLERS FR NEWBS


----------



## Laex (Jul 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> And they made it so you can evade Earthquake



Whats this?


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

# Triple Battles
 First, we have details on the Triple battles, showing how you can target with the middle Pokémon being able to target all three Pokémon and the ones at the sides being able to target the opposite one and the middle one. You also have the ability to switch Pokémon positions in battle.
If a Pokémon in the middle uses an attack that hits all Pokémon, then it will be very powerful
# There is a new ability called Telepathy (テレパシー) which allows the Pokémon to avoid receiving damage from its team-mates.
*# There is also a new attack, name currently not given, which will cause all your team mates to avoid damage from attacks that would hurt all team members such as Earthquake.*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I heard of this prehistoric way of evading Earthquake, SPIOLERS FR NEWBS



*Spoiler*: __ 



So if you jab a leek in the ground, the effect of Earthquake in your area will be negated??? :amazed


----------



## Laex (Jul 13, 2010)

So magnet rise for your entire team? :ho But by the sounds of it, will protect from everything from earthquake to surf.



+ Dez pokemon positions are going to make online battling even harder.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 13, 2010)

Another possible Dragon Pseudo-legendary? I love dragon types but I want other types for pseudos, damnit. 


I'll still probably end up using Kibago though.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems like this time you get two legitimate rivals, probably three with N.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

So, Nintendo, this shit is great.

HOW ABOUT THREE FUCKING SAVE SPOTS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't wait to get a team together.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 13, 2010)

Kibago's final evo will be the 5th gen Garchomp


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

Too bad Garchomp is made of fucking fail.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh no you didn't


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> So, Nintendo, this shit is great.
> 
> HOW ABOUT THREE FUCKING SAVE SPOTS


That's a terrible idea. Sure for games like Colloseum or Pokemon Ranger it would work but not the main games.


----------



## Kek (Jul 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> So, Nintendo, this shit is great.
> 
> HOW ABOUT THREE FUCKING SAVE SPOTS



nah. And besides, I think these games take up a lot of memory, so making three files on one cartridge would be rather hard to do.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a terrible idea? How?


----------



## Kek (Jul 13, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Seems like this time you get two legitimate rivals, probably three with N.



Hmm, I'm thinking the rivals will go the DPPt route. You don't battle Belle like you don't battle Dawn, and you battle Cheren like you battle Barry. I'm guessing it when you all get your starters it goes like this:

Belle: Oh no! I forgot I had to do something at home! Thanks for sharing this pokemon with me Black/White. See ya around!

*leaves*

Cheren: Well then, shall we test these guys out? C'mon let's battle! 

*battles*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't find it necessary. Besides, you could just buy the other game to have another file


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking the rivals will go the DPPt route. You don't battle Belle like you don't battle Dawn, and you battle Cheren like you battle Barry. I'm guessing it when you all get your starters it goes like this:
> 
> Belle: Oh no! I forgot I had to do something at home! Thanks for sharing this pokemon with me Black/White. See ya around!
> 
> ...



That actually kinda reminds me of the first generation. Well, the last two lines anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

Wouldn't it be sweet if in this game, you choose your starter, then your rival bitch slaps you and steals it, and you have to go with whatever pokemon was weak to it because the professor is pissed you let someone steal one of her rare pokemon?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> It's a terrible idea? How?


What would be the point of choosing your starter if you have three save slots? You'd just use all three without trading with anyone or buying the other game. That takes away part of the heart of the games.

How is it a good idea? It'll be easier to explain why it's a bad idea if I address your points.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 13, 2010)

This should be canon:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> What would be the point of choosing your starter if you have three save slots? You'd just use all three without trading with anyone or buying the other game. That takes away part of the heart of the games.
> 
> How is it a good idea? It'll be easier to explain why it's a bad idea if I address your points.



Actually it's more of something (for me at least) for the people that buy it but have siblings so that they're brother or sister can take one slot and the original buyer doesn't have to worry about his sibling getting so much further than him or mucking up his training retinue

At least that's my reason for wanting multiple save spots


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

Lucky for me, my sibling isn't into Pokemon.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

> Seems like this time you get two legitimate rivals, probably three with N.



Well, the info  has... 

... says that cheren gives you helpful tips throughout the game.
And given belle's character type, id say that N is the one and only rival.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> It's a terrible idea? How?


Because quality > quantity.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree  and I hate you for having a Shellderboy


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 14, 2010)

So N is some sort of anti hero then?


----------



## Kek (Jul 14, 2010)

I was wondering about N. If he is the antagonist, does that mean there's no regional team this generation?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> I was wondering about N. If he is the antagonist, does that mean there's no regional team this generation?



They need to bring back Team Rocket.


----------



## Divi (Jul 14, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> They need to bring back Team Rocket.



As long as they don't bring back that Team Magma & Team Aqua crap, I'm all for it. Both of them had the weirdest ideals ever.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe he forms a team? Or joins a team?

Hard to say. This could possibly be the first game without a team


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 14, 2010)

That thought makes me sad :<


----------



## Menace (Jul 14, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Maybe he forms a team? Or joins a team?
> 
> Hard to say. This could possibly be the first game without a team



But then what would be the point in letting you make actual choices in this game? I wanna go to the dark side damn it! Every single game so far I've never gotten the cookies!


----------



## Divi (Jul 14, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> But then what would be the point in letting you make actual choices in this game? I wanna go to the dark side damn it! Every single game so far I've never gotten the cookies!



I want to buy both games, and in one game I want to join the dark side, and in the other the good side. That would actually be a good reason to buy both. 

It won't happen, but I can dream.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 14, 2010)

That would be pretty cool


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Actually it's more of something (for me at least) for the people that buy it but have siblings so that they're brother or sister can take one slot and the original buyer doesn't have to worry about his sibling getting so much further than him or mucking up his training retinue
> 
> At least that's my reason for wanting multiple save spots


Makes more sense for that sibling to have the other game.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Well, the info  has...
> 
> ... says that cheren gives you helpful tips throughout the game.
> And given belle's character type, id say that N is the one and only rival.



Unless he's not really a rival but the leader of a syndicate.

Still, getting to battle Cheren and Belle isn't that bad, they still give you money and EXP, they may not be the ideal rivals personality wise but it would be funny if they brought an actual challenge, especially from Belle.

"I thought Belle would be a cute girl with a sweet personality and go easy on me, but she's a sadist!"



*Kiri Amane said:


> I agree  and I hate you for having a Shellderboy


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 14, 2010)

Somebody last page mentioned something about 3 save slots or something. While I don't think we ever need 3, I've always wanted 1 extra save file. Only because I want to start new games without the soul crushing ritual of transferring all your Pokemon to another game. I did it once when I moved all my Pokemon from Pearl and Platinum to Heart Gold so trade in Pearl and start a new game in Platinum, took me almost 2 hours.


----------



## Laex (Jul 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Wouldn't it be sweet if in this game, you choose your starter, then your rival bitch slaps you and steals it, and you have to go with whatever pokemon was weak to it because the professor is pissed you let someone steal one of her rare pokemon?





Just as planned


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> What is this im in love.



I love it too, besides the "a" missing in the sentence


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 14, 2010)

The children go for trip and awake in the times!


----------



## Laex (Jul 14, 2010)

Dat pimp.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> Dat pimp.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> Dat pimp.


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

Id pimp that


----------



## Menace (Jul 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's cool.

I like this one better though:


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

Interbutt will always be the same.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 15, 2010)

Well with the news that Rankurusu is exclusive to Pokemon White it looks like that'll be the version I'll get.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm glad the green blob is exclusive to white. :3


----------



## Tyler (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha yes!!!

The Gothic Lolita Pokemon is exclusive to Black! I was already getting it anyways, but her, and black city is already another reason for me to get it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

I wish Black got the forest.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Another reason for me to get White.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 15, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


>


Anyone else kinda feel sorry for Tsutarja and Mijumaru for going up against the legendaries?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Anyone else kinda feel sorry for Tsutarja and Mijumaru for going up against the legendaries?


That's what we call "ownage", "rape", "babyshake", and "stomp".


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> That's what we call "ownage", "rape", "babyshake", and "stomp".



Yes... Poor legendarys


----------



## Menace (Jul 15, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Anyone else kinda feel sorry for Tsutarja and Mijumaru for going up against the legendaries?



It could have been worse. They could have switched the match-ups so that the legendaries _also_ had the type advantage against them. Small mercies, you know.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> It could have been worse. They could have switched the match-ups so that the legendaries _also_ had the type advantage against them. Small mercies, you know.



They already do have the type advantage against them. 

Reshiram is the fire one and Zekrom is the electric one.


----------



## Menace (Jul 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> They already do have the type advantage against them.
> 
> Reshiram is the fire one and Zekrom is the electric one.



Oh yeah. Guess I looked at that wrong. Derp.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 15, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Anyone else kinda feel sorry for Tsutarja and Mijumaru for going up against the legendaries?





Daidaiiro Moui said:


> It could have been worse. They could have switched the match-ups so that the legendaries _also_ had the type advantage against them. Small mercies, you know.



Isn't is already?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2010)

Poor Smugleaf


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2010)

Gosh, there a bunch of new Pokemon I want on my team.  Rankurusu looks so cool to me for some reason. I also want that Eagle Pokemon on my team. Or Mamepato. I need to decide on a bird Pokemon.  Mijumaru will be my Water type Pokemon. And Hihidaruma will likely be my Fire type.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 15, 2010)

Rankurusu is awesome! I like him a lot. 

There's a shitload of new screenshots up, So I'm glad about that.


----------



## taiga (Jul 15, 2010)

the hawk is rankurusu right?


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2010)

No, the green blob is Rankurusu, The hawk is Wooguru


----------



## taiga (Jul 15, 2010)

which one is wooguru exclusive to?


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2010)

We don't know if it is excusive to either version. 

Rankurusu is exclusive to black, Gochiruzeru is exclusive to white. They're the only exclusive pokemon we know of atm.


----------



## taiga (Jul 15, 2010)

oh alright. thanks.


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2010)

Crap, i screwed up the versions. Rankurusu is white, Gochiruzeru is black.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> Crap, i screwed up the versions. Rankurusu is white, Gochiruzeru is black.



Add another reason why i'm getting White then


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 15, 2010)

White is going to be awesome! Think they'll somehow make the opposite accessible places in each game somehow accessible to the owners of the other game?


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2010)

Idk, that would kinda eliminate the reason for making two versions.


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

Know what i just realized GDIA.

Zekrom is in white. And like white is the game thats all forest/nature/serene yet Zekrom is like


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't tell me Zekrom is going to ruin it all?


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

I want forests + Reshiram. GDIA MY PLANS ARE RUINED.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

Id lol if it ends up Black city is in white version?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Id lol if it ends up Black city is in white version?



The overall theme of the generation would suggest that actually.

A big white game with a black 'dot' in it or something.


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

Nois said:


> The overall theme of the generation would suggest that actually.
> 
> A big white game with a black 'dot' in it or something.



But isnt it alreayd confirmed that Black city = Black version? or is that just like an obvious speculation?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> But isnt it alreayd confirmed that Black city = Black version? or is that just like an obvious speculation?



I don't really know, haven't read the info carefully enough. Seeing how Reshiram is in black and Zekrom in white, perhaps the cities are mixed too

This shit is getting confusing!

Then again, Zekrom is electric so that'd suggest a city, and Reshiram's fire doesn't really fit a forest, but it's still more natural I guess.


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

I just realized. Finally STAB flamethrower on a dragon!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 15, 2010)

STAB FLAMETHROWER ON A DRAGON YAY!

and moreover...

A FIRE/DRAGON YAY.


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

Dragon/Fire. Actually.


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2010)

lol I realized that too. 

But do we know if Black City/White Forest is where you meet Reshiram/Zekrom?


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the first gen where i will get both versions at once, different location?, Gamefreak is giving me no other option.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm utterly confused  I shouldn't have went on an NF hiatus


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Dragon/Fire. Actually.



Does it really matter? It always seemed just... meritorical.




Kek said:


> lol I realized that too.
> 
> But do we know if Black City/White Forest is where you meet Reshiram/Zekrom?


I don't thik we know that.



*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm utterly confused  I shouldn't have went on an NF hiatus


One does not leave here without severe consequences


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 16, 2010)

I was depressed over family problems and withdrawn  but I'm back now! So who are Reshiram and Zekrom and which games do they pertain to? All the names are confusing me since I didn't get the head start this time


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was depressed over family problems and withdrawn  but I'm back now! So who are Reshiram and Zekrom and which games do they pertain to? All the names are confusing me since I didn't get the head start this time



Zekrom is the black legendary Dragon, and the mascot of Pokemon White. Reshiram is the White one, mascot for Black. Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was depressed over family problems and withdrawn  but I'm back now! So who are Reshiram and Zekrom and which games do they pertain to? All the names are confusing me since I didn't get the head start this time



Oh, I guess you're excused then

You should seriously get on Serebii and read some shitz about the Gen 5 games, that'd make you up-to-date in no time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2010)

Check this out:


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I'm really impressed with how things are turning out... Triple Battles actually sound really strategic, what with the positioning of Pokémon on the battlefield affecting who they can attack and how much damage they can do. Then there's the unique locations, one a forest and the other a city, and the aesthetic differences in the towns and cities between the games that sets Pokémon White as more rural and Pokémon Black as more urban. There seems a lot in there to set the two games apart and there's obviously yet more.

But what IS the Dream World? All I know is that Pokémon you meet there can be battled and caught elsewhere. Sounds like the story of this Pokémon game will be a little more complex than the usual, especially since the bad guy seems to actually be quite the good guy.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe it's like the pokewalker? Except over the internet?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

Black Wrath those are fucking awesome. +reps


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

So guys, which Pokemon do you think will likely be on your team?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

Mijumaru and Minezumi are the only ones that are definitely on my team so far. The other pokemon are cool but I know a ton of people will use them, so I'll probably wait until I play the game.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2010)

These are all tentative, in case even better pokes show up in CoroCoro this week. Pokabu, Wooguru, Doryuuzu, Shimama. And maybe Rankurusu.

But the only one that I know for sure that will be on my team in Doryuuzu.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

Yesss, another Mijumaru user.  I'll be going with Mijumaru, Mamepato line/Wooguru, Hihidaruma, Rankurusu, Meguroko, and something else.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2010)

Mijumaru for certain, and the Dragon type, perhaps. The only ones so far that I've made up my mind about.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2010)

gimmie mah new pokes


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, which Pokemon do you think will likely be on your team?



Tsutaja, Hihidaruma, Shimama, Rankurusu, Wooguru and Doryuuzu so far. It's kinda handy that they not only look great in my opinion, but cover the Grass, Fire, Electric, Psychic, Flying and Ground types too.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Pignition and Onokusu(mantis with red fangs) are definites.

Maybe Gear. If Onokusu isn't a bug, then I'll find one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, which Pokemon do you think will likely be on your team?


probably Wargle unless he is a single stage pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, which Pokemon do you think will likely be on your team?


Tsutarja, Wareagle, Rankurusu, Hihidaruma and Kibago are my picks so far.  But that's based on design alone. If there're better ones (stat/moveset-wise), I'll go with those.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> probably Wargle unless he is a single stage pokemon.


How would that effect anything?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 16, 2010)

So far it's Tsutaja, Kibago, Wooguru, Ononokusu. If I do end up buying both versions at the same time, I'll use Mijumaru too. So I really only have one more slot left.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Well if this actually ends up running ok on my emulator, imma get me Pokabu, Shimama, Kibago, Rankurusu, Wooguru, and whatever cool water-type they get in there.

If it won't run good on the emulator, I won't be able to play the game anytime soon


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

So i can see the gear pokemon evolving into the next Magneton


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> So i can see the gear pokemon evolving into the next Magneton



Except Gear already starts out as a pair. 

So that means the evolution will have 6 gears!


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

It could evolve into like some other type of machine-based thing.


I'm thinking like exeggcute though, but floating gears.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> It could evolve into like some other type of machine-based thing.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking like exeggcute though, but floating gears.



I'd even like for it to turn into a clock or something.


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

2 gears --> Clock

What? 


Maybe like a giant beast with a big gear in the middle and like gears for hands. Like a steel version of haunter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> 2 gears --> Clock
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



2 gears --> 6 gears with some central component --> clock-ish thing with a bunch of gears sticking out of the sides spinning. The central head is a gear swinging on a pendulum (like a grandfather clock).


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2010)

You have such good ideas jason


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> You have such good ideas jason



I was thinking of it sort of like the Magnemite line. It goes from 1 to 3 and then to one big UFO-looking thing. Gear would go from 2 to 6 and then join more closely together to form a more central entity, like with what happened to Magnezone.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, Gear could evolve into some Clockwork-mechanism like this


Especially this


Notice the two gears in both clockworks

And farfetched but still possible, something like this


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

DEM PEOPLE. POSTING LARGE IMAGES STRETCHING MAH PAGE GDIA.


But if final evo is a clock shit i will want it in my party.


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

Nois, my friend, spoiler tags would be appreciated


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Thought of spoiler tagging it but was too lazy

Anyway, a big pic is more likely to EMPHASISE the two gears:ho


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> Thought of spoiler tagging it but was too lazy
> 
> Anyway, a big pic is more likely to EMPHASISE the two gears:ho



How 'bout you edit your post and spoil tag the damned pictures


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> How 'bout you edit your post and spoil tag the damned pictures



That's the point,  thought about editing it but figured peeps wouldn't mind. But since there's a popular demand, there you go


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> And farfetched but still possible, something like this


Okay... that's freakin' awesome. :amazed


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Okay... that's freakin' awesome. :amazed



I don't think Gamefreak would go that far though. Maybe if it were a 3 evo line.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope the gear Pokemon evolves into something really cool, with missiles and a rocket fist punch.


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

New av is new. I like.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I hope the gear Pokemon evolves into something really cool, with missiles and a rocket fist punch.



If that becomes canon, wouldn't Pokemon becme a Yu-Gi-Oh/Digimon mashup?

Then again, arent the two latter just semi-fail attempts to imitate Pokemon?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> If that becomes canon, wouldn't Pokemon becme a Yu-Gi-Oh/Digimon mashup?
> 
> Then again, arent the two latter just semi-fail attempts to imitate Pokemon?


Not really, but in reality that kind of Pokemon probably wouldn't happen. 
They've already made 'man made' Pokemon but terminator android 
Pokemon is a line I doubt they'll cross. 

I happen to like Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

When it comes to the appearance of the monsters Yugioh is so much more boss than pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Not really, but in reality that kind of Pokemon probably wouldn't happen.
> They've already made 'man made' Pokemon but terminator android
> Pokemon is a line I doubt they'll cross.
> 
> I happen to like Yu-Gi-Oh



Actually me too...

Then again, ever since the release of Pokemon and the fillowing/running-up yu-gi ohs, and bakugans, digimons and all that craphold , it all seemed like a marketing move/following a trend.

Not saying thse series are bad or anything, just that they seem 'inspired' by the success of the Poke franchise.



Laex said:


> When it comes to the appearance of the monsters Yugioh is so much more boss than pokemon.


It's like Pokemon goes seinen


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh monsters are a bit.... eclectic? All of Pokemon's monsters, it feels like they make sense with respect to each other, like the developers built each one out of a common framework. 

Yu-Gi-Oh monsters are unabashedly varied, like 1000 different frameworks being used. This isn't a bad thing, I guess I'm just thinking aloud.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

I actually had the same thoughts. It's like a team of developers got to put everything they thnk is gar or cool together and out of that boiling poo, the monsters appeared.


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

Well i guess the style of pokemon works better for pokemon adn the style of yugioh works better for yugioh. But still


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> Not saying thse series are bad or anything, just that they seem 'inspired' by the success of the Poke franchise.


Of course, Pokemon is pretty much the one series that started all the ****mon, kid battling, make your kids want this stupid crap shows.



Laex said:


> When it comes to the appearance of the monsters Yugioh is so much more boss than pokemon.


I never really considered Pokemon monsters. WHen I hear Pocket Monsters I think of real monsters. I think of trainers actually doing the world a service by getting them off the streets. That is not the case at all though.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope they mean Phantom as in "Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Shaymin" Phantom.

Because I really hope that thing with the ridiculous ears is the cute Legend of this Gen.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2010)

I...don't. >~>


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I hope they mean Phantom as in "Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Shaymin" Phantom.
> 
> Because I really hope that thing with the ridiculous ears is the cute Legend of this Gen.



You mean this?



3-stage epic evolving legendary. shit would be gar.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 3-stage epic evolving legendary. shit would be gar.



Patamon... digimorfs intooo...

oh wait

I like the lil' bastard, but I think it misses the 'mew factor' a bit. It's more of a Whismur kinda thing to me


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 3-stage epic evolving legendary. shit would be gar.



Yes. That would be my favorite Pokemon if it turns out to be a Legend. Its body is like a Combuskens.



Nois said:


> Patamon... digimorfs intooo...
> 
> oh wait
> 
> I like the lil' bastard, but I think it misses the 'mew factor' a bit. It's more of a Whismur kinda thing to me



He looks way better than the past cute Legends imo. He could gut them all with those ears. They look sharp :33 I'm glad the Pokemon team decided to go a different route with this Gen's cute Legend. He looks more "mean" than the other legends"

But still cute at the same time.


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

It looks like a mouse-bird hybrid


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

Holy shit. Guys, I got an early screenshot of an IN-GAME evolved version of him! 

His evolutions name is _Kattoman_ or カットマン here look!!!






This is obv. way later in the game


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 16, 2010)

Overview Maps bitch.

Another addition I called.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

Echø said:


> Holy shit. Guys, I got an early screenshot of an IN-GAME evolved version of him!
> 
> His evolutions name is _Kattoman_ or カットマン here look!!!
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQo9DUqQtEg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Scissors on his fuckin' heeead!!

I like the Combusken comparison, you're making me love this poke
And I agree that it looks way the 'disobedient/playful spirit' type.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 17, 2010)

I love that pointy-eared little rascal


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2010)

Laex said:


> It looks like a mouse-bird hybrid



He looks like a Jigglypuff eyed Combusken


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

Tyler said:


> He looks like a Jigglypuff eyed Combusken



But he's a Pikachu at heart


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

It's a plusle/jigglypuff/i dont even pokemon.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder what type he is. Oh yeah.......


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

haha! Wow Tyler


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2010)

Pachirisu needs to evolve into a flying squirrel. Electric/Flying type.

Just saying.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Pachirisu needs to evolve into a flying squirrel. Electric/Flying type.
> 
> Just saying.



QFT.

And Tyler, you just discovered a fucking conspiracy


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Pachirisu needs to evolve into a flying squirrel. Electric/Flying type.
> 
> Just saying.


That would be awesome! Plus it would fill the role of Pikachu lookalike.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

Pretty sure most of Tylerannasauros' finds were discovered on 4chan long ago.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 17, 2010)

Still a good find tho


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I wonder what type he is. Oh yeah.......



LOL OMG I can't believe it!



Death-kun said:


> Pachirisu needs to evolve into a flying squirrel. Electric/Flying type.
> 
> Just saying.



This would be pretty awesome!



Stroev said:


> Pretty sure most of Tylerannasauros' finds were discovered on 4chan long ago.



Even so, I haven't seen it and I'm sure some others haven't, either. It's still funny.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes. That it is. 

Tyler add on -rannosaurous to your name again. Way cooler.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2010)

Silver is Roark.

That means Giovanni is secretly Byron, since Byron is Roark's father. :ho

NOW WE KNOW WHERE GIOVANNI WENT INTO HIDING.



Nois said:


> QFT.



Indeed.



Gaiash said:


> That would be awesome! Plus it would fill the role of Pikachu lookalike.



Well, at least being Electric/Flying would set it apart from being just another Pikachu lookali-

...Oh wait, Thunder Armour.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPBm18o4c-I[/YOUTUBE]



OH ASH, YOU'RE SO SMART AND PRACTICAL.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

I was always wondering, why the fuck would Ash have his Pikachu learn Iron Tail... Cos that mouse has soooooo high Attack...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

Well Nois... we gotta understand that pokemon can learn as many moves as they want, so really, it wasn't like he taught it that.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Well Nois... we gotta understand that pokemon can learn as many moves as they want, so really, it wasn't like he taught it that.



I'm just wondering why would he use it that often. I mean, Pikachu's att stat is below descent... Meh, Anime's not the game I guess. I'm done bitching.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it kinda sucks they can learn infinite moves in the show but in the games it's been 4 moves max since the beginning. I think we should at least get 6.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Yes. That it is.
> 
> Tyler add on -rannosaurous to your name again. Way cooler.



Haha, plz. Thats my lame ass myspace name. I can't change it back anyways though. But do me a favor, stop saying stuff like "many of his finds have been found years ago" I never claimed to have found them first. If I find something I like, I post it. Thats it, thats all


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

Nois said:


> I was always wondering, why the fuck would Ash have his Pikachu learn Iron Tail... Cos that mouse has soooooo high Attack...



Haxachu has crazy high stats, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

Tyler said:


> He looks like a Jigglypuff eyed Combusken



A chicken with the head of a pichu


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2010)

Laex said:


> A chicken with the head of a pichu



How do ears like:

^^

Remind you of ears like this:

*^^*

Not to mention

Pichu's eyes: . .


Chick thingy eyes: *O O*


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Reminds me of:



what is this I don't even


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember that SS Sonic thingy in the anime... was disturbing.


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

Stop being so specific about this


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made perfect sense.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2010)

That link reminded me of this panel

I guess going ona  journey with Pokes, instead of staying at school, hass a price in your wit....


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

Pokemon Sunday aired, nothing new though.


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> Pokemon Sunday aired, nothing new though.



Sad shit mang.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

Super Sonic is old...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder if they will make double battles more commonplace for this gen?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I wonder if they will make double battles more commonplace for this gen?



Double battles are a thing of the past.

Triple battles are where it's at. :ho


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Triple battles would be so kick ass!


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Triple battles would be so kick ass!



But Gen 5 _does_ have triple battles.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

That's confirmed info? If so, I really, really can't wait for Black and White.


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

Slow people are slow


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not slow. 

I have a job that takes up most of my time and I don't have a lot of time to keep up with all the new info.


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

Serebii has all the info you need dude. 

But i'm not sure if triple battles will be all that common during the storyline. It might just be a battle tower exclusive thing.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> Serebii has all the info you need dude.
> 
> But i'm not sure if triple battles will be all that common during the storyline. It might just be a battle tower exclusive thing.



I hope not... The player character, Cheren and Belle in a tripe match against N? That would be EPIC.


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh man, that WOULD be epic.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Double battles are a thing of the past.
> 
> Triple battles are where it's at. :ho



Having half of all the trainer battles being triple battles would be epic. Even moreso if you could choose single, double or triple for wild pokemon battles as well.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 17, 2010)

This game is so awesome... I think Gen 5 might even surpass gen 1. It took a while for my eyes to adjust.. but the pokes are so much cooler.. even the starters.. derpderp, smugleaf and pignition.. i want them all. The versions are different..I wish I knew how to read Japanese..


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I hope not... The player character, Cheren and Belle in a tripe match against N? That would be EPIC.



And once again your 2 available pokemon will sweep N and the other 4 pokemon will jsut sit there doing nothing as usual


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

In that situation you and your partners should just pick two pokemon each to battle N's full roster.

Its like in DPPt where you and your rival team up against Team Galactic at Mt. Coronet. They had 3 each, you both had your whole teams. 6 v 12


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 18, 2010)

You know N's plan is similar to Lance's from Special.

Except N doesn't want to kill all humans just create a Pokemon version of Apartheid.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> You know N's plan is similar to Lance's from Special.
> 
> Except N doesn't want to kill all humans just create a Pokemon version of Apartheid.



Which is just as bad, considering all the tensions that'll cause


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

You know what I'd like? for all the trainers in the region, who fight you on your journey, to reset from time to time, so you don't have to call/check/whatever them and just rebattle them randomly. Athough calling for rebattles woould still be present


----------



## taiga (Jul 18, 2010)

omiK said:


> This game is so awesome... I think Gen 5 might even surpass gen 1. It took a while for my eyes to adjust.. but the pokes are so much cooler.. even the starters.. derpderp, smugleaf and pignition.. i want them all. The versions are different..I wish I knew how to read Japanese..



did you mean gen 2?


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 18, 2010)

I think he meant 1. I like the idea of two different rivals, and it seems like N might be the "enemy" of the generation. I'm not sure though, his description fits it, but I'm so used to seeing him as friendly already


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> You know what I'd like? for all the trainers in the region, who fight you on your journey, to reset from time to time, so you don't have to call/check/whatever them and just rebattle them randomly. Athough calling for rebattles woould still be present



There should be a phone version of the VS seeker that shows you everybody willing to rebattle you, instead of you having to use the VS seeker which is limited only to the trainers that you can see on screen.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 18, 2010)

Divi said:


> There should be a phone version of the VS seeker that shows you everybody willing to rebattle you, instead of you having to use the VS seeker which is limited only to the trainers that you can see on screen.



Great Idea ^


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 18, 2010)

Divi said:


> There should be a phone version of the VS seeker that shows you everybody willing to rebattle you, instead of you having to use the VS seeker which is limited only to the trainers that you can see on screen.


I liked the Trainers' Eyes in Gen 3. I just take a look in the PokeNav and and and a list of trainers I've battled, plus locations, pops up. All the rematches highlighted, I just fly on over and kick the snot out of them, to do it again another day. 

My favorite rematch system thus far.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jul 18, 2010)

^you mean the pokenav  ?
Edit: ninja'd D:

but it would be so cool if N had overleveled pokemon, so it wouldn't be so easy to beat him. In platinum, right after the victory road i met barry in the pokecenter. i was like  i only have 2 poke's left and the nurse is right there, but i still beat him easily


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, you're right... it's been such a long time since I played them, I forgot the name of the device.


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, the pokenav! That was the best system. Plus you could actually kick people off your phone list so they wouldn't call you and talk about stupid things.

Yes, Joey, I'm talking about your rattata.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 18, 2010)

the new Joey will be called Josey, wince B&W is all about bringing in females. She will call you bragging about her gen 5 fodder pokemon every hour


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jul 18, 2010)

did joey really call that often?
he only called me once to tell me about his top percentage rattata and twice to battle me(he had a raticate)


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> did joey really call that often?
> he only called me once to tell me about his top percentage rattata and twice to battle me(he had a raticate)



he managed to call me 12 times during one day
From what he says his ratata could take on Red like he's a bugcatcher...

And abou the battle system. Would be just nice if outside the Pokenav's rematch thing, every 5-10 E4 matches you complete, all the trainers in the region switched back to auto-battle, like when you first meet them.

The game always becomes too stale for me to remain interested after I beat 'em all, and rematching and searching is juts meh sometimes.

Or they could make it so you just get prompted with yes/no when you speak with them.


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> the new Joey will be called Josey, wince B&W is all about bringing in females. She will call you bragging about her gen 5 fodder pokemon every hour



Noooooooo


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> the new Joey will be called Josey, wince B&W is all about bringing in females. She will call you bragging about her gen 5 fodder pokemon every hour



Holy shit fuck no.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> the new Joey will be called Josey, wince B&W is all about bringing in females. She will call you bragging about her gen 5 fodder pokemon every hour



No, it will be still a Ratata. She'll tell you her cousing Joey in a far away region caught this very rare Pokemon, and raised it to be a demon. And now she wanted to be just like him.

:ho


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> No, it will be still a Ratata. She'll tell you her cousing Joey in a far away region caught this very rare Pokemon, and raised it to be a demon. And now she wanted to be just like him.
> 
> :ho



Fuck Joey and his hellspawn.



I liek Shorts...


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

The only people you want on your phone are the ones that give you free stuff and the ones that have good teams to battle. We are all users.


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 18, 2010)

Divi said:


> The only people you want on your phone are the ones that give you free stuff and the ones that have good teams to battle. We are all users.



Indeed. 

I am much much more a fan of the VS seeker because you can choose the people you want to kill enjoy a nice battle with.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2010)

I think that after you fight certain people online, you can choose to have them thrown into your game every hnow and again as a random trainer battle. That'd be cool


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> You know what I'd like? for all the trainers in the region, who fight you on your journey, to reset from time to time, so you don't have to call/check/whatever them and just rebattle them randomly. Athough calling for rebattles woould still be present



Good idea is good.

Trainers are always better than wild pokemon


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone know yet if 2 people can go on that online save file site to play together in a single game?


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh so, pignition has a new movie if anyone didnt notice.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh so, pignition has a new movie if anyone didnt notice.



Nitro Charge.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like flamewheel


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Good idea is good.
> 
> Trainers are always better than wild pokemon



Why thank you

This would also be ice to keep the game's dynamics at a steady, faster pace and training a new team after you get bored with your initial one


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

I think they should also make the game harder in general, because it's way to easy imo 

We need more opportunities to raise the level of our pokemon without fighting wild ones, and make gym leaders and the surrounded pokemon a higher level.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> I think they should also make the game harder in general, because it's way to easy imo
> 
> We need more opportunities to raise the level of our pokemon without fighting wild ones, and make gym leaders and the surrounded pokemon a higher level.



Maybe introduce age levels or something like difficulty levels.

In the harder mode, you'd get higher level Pokemon or something like that.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Shit would be 

Easy, Medium, Hard.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

^What do you mean, recycling ideas?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2010)

No, I think she should dump that damn Arcanine and head to the Isshu region.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Shit would be
> 
> Easy, Medium, Hard.



Also, just came up with it, there might be an option like this:

In hard mode, you can chose to have 6 or even 6 attacks for your Poke's in-battle, but at the cost of in-battle item using:ho


Tyler said:


>



You like comparing pictures Tyler

Funnily enough, I had a similar impression when I first saw that Poke.

And Arcanine is one of my favs


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

Posting to show cute set .


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Posting to show cute set .



OMG

source of pics pleaseeee


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

I got them from Pixiv .


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> Also, just came up with it, there might be an option like this:
> 
> In hard mode, you can chose to have 6 or even 6 attacks for your Poke's in-battle, but at the cost of in-battle item using:ho



What about pokeballs? :c They're in-battle items :ho


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> Also, just came up with it, there might be an option like this:
> 
> In hard mode, you can chose to have 6 or even 6 attacks for your Poke's in-battle, but at the cost of in-battle item using:ho
> 
> ...



I just noticed the similarity when I was looking at Gochiuichw9efh fan art. I like comparing picture only a tad bit


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I got them from Pixiv .


Thanks



Laex said:


> What about pokeballs? :c They're in-battle items :ho


Ok, so being specific, for the privilage of using 6-8 attacks in hard mode, you don't get to have the ITEM command in the battle menu



Tyler said:


> I just noticed the similarity when I was looking at Gochiuichw9efh fan art. I like comparing picture only a tad bit



I like comparing too

And I think similarities like that might be partially intentional, to remind of past characters, exploit good ideas from previous gens, reflect the general trends in Japan fashion and shiznits.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I got them from Pixiv .



That Pokemon is unique and awesome....I can't say that I like the new bat Pokemon though. :S


----------



## Munak (Jul 18, 2010)

Just for once, show some Poke or trainers swatting the ball.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That Pokemon is unique and awesome....I can't say that I like the new bat Pokemon though. :S



I find it a bit too goofy somehow. But that blob one is awesome, a definite party member.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That Pokemon is unique and awesome....I can't say that I like the new bat Pokemon though. :S



My fave pokemon of Gen 5 so far~

I know, its like a Pig Bat and one little tooth. Scares me


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> Ok, so being specific, for the privilage of using 6-8 attacks in hard mode, you don't get to have the ITEM command in the battle menu



Pokeballs are part of the item command?


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Pokeballs are part of the item command?



 you're having fun being so specific don't you

So maybe instead of the 'Item', we'd get 'Ball' in wild fights, and in trainer fights there would be no such option


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

But really, they wouldnt do that. Status ailments would fuck you up.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That Pokemon is unique and awesome....I can't say that I like the new bat Pokemon though. :S


Look on the bright side. There will be less Zubats in the caves.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

Erk . Zubats .


----------



## Velocity (Jul 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Look on the bright side. There will be less Zubats in the caves.



Someone's optimistic.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> But really, they wouldnt do that. Status ailments would fuck you up.


That'd just be part of the 'hard' wouldn't it? You'd be forced to adapt the moveset and prep with berries. And Stat alignments never really fucked me up I think



Gaiash said:


> Look on the bright side. There will be less Zubats in the caves.



I was starting me a new game of Ruby a few days ago and thought of actually making a Crobat a part of my team


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

They get annoying and I'd rather have type-boosting items on


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, last time I used such items I was 12


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Someone's optimistic.





Nois said:


> I was starting me a new game of Ruby a few days ago and thought of actually making a Crobat a part of my team


I said less not none. In fact if there are less Zubat that'll make finding one more exciting.

You have reminded me though, I need to get myself a Crobat.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh look. 5k. :ho


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I said less not none. In fact if there are less Zubat that'll make finding one more exciting.
> 
> You have reminded me though, I need to get myself a Crobat.



It's disturbing how Crobat is useful and cool compared to Zubat...

Tho nothing beats Magikarp in that dept.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Erk . Zubats .



When I first overlooked your set I thought I have to expect two gay pokemons kissing

And I was scared


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

Nois said:


> It's disturbing how Crobat is useful and cool compared to Zubat...
> 
> Tho nothing beats Magikarp in that dept.



We need another Magikarp type of pokemon.  

"What is this useless, splashing piece of sushi?"

*Magikarp is evolving*

"OH SHI-"


----------



## Saturday (Jul 18, 2010)

Divi said:


> We need another Magikarp type of pokemon.
> 
> "What is this useless, splashing piece of sushi?"
> 
> ...



There's Feebas


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> There's Feebas



I think you missed the point.  Milotic isn't at all threatening.


----------



## valerian (Jul 18, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> When I first overlooked your set I thought I have to expect two gay pokemons kissing
> 
> And I was scared



What?


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What?



Kelsey = always has yaoi sets. Except for recently.


----------



## valerian (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah but he said he overlooked it, so why the hell is he complaining?


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Idrgaf


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Idrgaf



Fyath


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2010)

Divi said:


> We need another Magikarp type of pokemon.
> 
> "What is this useless, splashing piece of sushi?"
> 
> ...





greenbeast44 said:


> There's Feebas





Divi said:


> I think you missed the point.  Milotic isn't at all threatening.


Gyarados was seriously broken when they gave it Flying type, should have been Dragon.

And Feebas, I actually was quite amazed and pleased that they made so much effort in inventing a new way to get and evolve a Poke, but eventually meh, Milotic isn't all that pretty imo too.


----------



## Kek (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey kelsey I like your set. :3


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2010)

Kelsey's set is badass.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 18, 2010)

better than that yaoi garbage


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

..............


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Garbage my ass. 


editz: 4k post!


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> I find it a bit too goofy somehow. But that blob one is awesome, a definite party member.



You mean the pink thing with flowers on it? I think it's really cute.



Gaiash said:


> Look on the bright side. There will be less Zubats in the caves.



Yeah well considering that I already don't like this new one....imagine how much I'll hate it if I end up seeing shitloads of it? It will bother me more than any Zubat ever did.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 19, 2010)

So I haven't been here for a while and just caught up with all of the new info on B/W. The differences between the games sound interesting.


Oh and there better still be Zubats in caves. Crobat is indispensable for me.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah but he said he overlooked it, so why the hell is he complaining?



Overlooked it only one little moment

I have problems to write what I mean in english


----------



## Divi (Jul 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> Gyarados was seriously broken when they gave it Flying type, should have been Dragon.
> 
> And Feebas, I actually was quite amazed and pleased that they made so much effort in inventing a new way to get and evolve a Poke, but eventually meh, Milotic isn't all that pretty imo too.



Flying type killed it.  And there's really no use to it, other than it using the move bounce, I think? 

I like Milotic, but its uses are fairly limited to the contests. In battle, Gyarados is generally more useful, because dragon dance can get you far.


----------



## Nois (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> You mean the pink thing with flowers on it? I think it's really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well considering that I already don't like this new one....imagine how much I'll hate it if I end up seeing shitloads of it? It will bother me more than any Zubat ever did.



I'm talking about the blob in Kelsey's set. The bat thing is so so.



Divi said:


> Flying type killed it.  And there's really no use to it, other than it using the move bounce, I think?
> 
> I like Milotic, but its uses are fairly limited to the contests. In battle, Gyarados is generally more useful, because dragon dance can get you far.



Well, but a mere Pikachu is his worst nightmare, and Electric pokes are mostly where the speed matters. Given prep time, he'd be ok, but in-game not so much.

And I never really raised me a Milotic, always thought it somehow meh. I guess it's not bad for the in-game part.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 19, 2010)

Divi said:


> Flying type killed it.  And there's really no use to it, other than it using the move bounce, I think?
> 
> I like Milotic, but its uses are fairly limited to the contests. In battle, Gyarados is generally more useful, because dragon dance can get you far.



Gyarados is based on the chinese tale of a karp who became a flying serpent by jumping over a waterfall and after going on a rampage was punished by the gods thus it lost its ability to fly.

Besides, if it was part Dragon not only would the whole clever joke about referencing to that tale would be lost, but Gyarados would be broken. Water/Dragon with stats like that? Nothing would be able to touch it, entire teams would fall to Gyarados just after it gives itself a boost, because it's typing would allow it to withstand everything but a Dragon move.


I only used Milotic in Sapphire with contests, where it pretty much owned everything in its path.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> Well, but a mere Pikachu is his worst nightmare, and Electric pokes are mostly where the speed matters. Given prep time, he'd be ok, but in-game not so much.



Gyarados comes in. Dragon Dance. Opponent switched to Pikachu. Gyarados outruns Pikachu. Gyarados used Waterfall. GG Pikachu.

Rinse and repeat.

My favorite way of taking out Gyarados is using my ScarfGross with Thunderpunch. Can outrun and OHKO Gyarados even when it uses Dragon Dance once.


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2010)

So when does corocoro come out?


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Kek said:


> So when does corocoro come out?



Not till next tuesday i think


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 19, 2010)

First time I ever saw a Gyrados I sent out my Venasaur thinking it was a water type.

I got my ass handed to me so badly my Venasaur still hasn't recovered and that was in Red!


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Rain dance team > Gyarados.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> Rain dance team > Gyarados.



Mmm, I do love my Rain Dance team.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Ludicolo - swift swim
Adamant
@Lifeorb

-Swords dance
-Waterfall
-Seedbomb
-Ice/Thunder punch


shit is


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Ludicolo - Rain Dish
Calm
@Leftovers/Damp Rock
EVs: 232 HP / 216 SpD / 60 Spe 

Substitute
Leech Seed
Surf/Grass Knot
Protect/Toxic/Rain Dance

Mmmm


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Subseeder 

On your RD team?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> Subseeder
> 
> On your RD team?



Yup, he's on my RD team.  I already got Qwilfish and Kabutops as physical sweepers.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Kabutops and kingdra 

Doesnt hurt to have a special attacker in there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> Kabutops and kingdra
> 
> Doesnt hurt to have a special attacker in there.



My team is a TorrentialZong lead, Mixed Kingdra, SD Qwilfish, SD Kabutops, Subseed Ludi and Cursepert.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

How many RDers do you have?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> How many RDers do you have?



Bronzong, Kingdra and Ludi use Rain Dance.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Works well.

Standard cursepert?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup, standard Cursepert. Tanks those Electric attacks that tend to fly my way and can Curse on the switch out or hit whatever switches in with a STAB, RD-boosted Waterfall.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Cursepert seems like a  counter.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody have a Pixiv Tag here for Black? (Thats the guy, right?) .


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Anybody have a Pixiv Tag here for Black? (Thats the guy, right?) .



I think you mean Cheren 

In any case, here's Cheren for now.


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2010)

Quilfish is superior


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Kek said:


> Quilfish is superior



Obviously.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

Noooo not Cheren, the Main Male Character .


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

He doesnt have a name yet, we dont know if he's Black or White, so he's known as Male Protagonist


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, really? That sucks.
But is there even a Pixiv tag for him?


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

Dunno, there is one on Gelborru though.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

I need links .


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I need links .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont need N .


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

N is so boss though


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree.

Bout time they give the female and male real names though. Or officially out them as Black and White.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

So i found the tag for him, but im not going to tell you


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2010)

This page is full of N


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats because N is like FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

N is the true Hero, I wonder who the champion is

And when did we know Kotone's name?


----------



## Burke (Jul 19, 2010)

N may be  but his cause is


----------



## Nois (Jul 19, 2010)

There's a lot of N here recently


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

I started the fad.


----------



## Nois (Jul 19, 2010)

Kudos to you then

Still I the one with an N nick


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Nois said:


> There's a lot of N here recently



You stole my stock. Goddammit


----------



## Nois (Jul 19, 2010)

Ninja'd


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

:taichou   .


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2010)

Niafayaaft


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Fuck       N.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

I like his rubik's cube


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend said:


> He doesnt have a name yet, we dont know if he's Black or White, so he's known as Male Protagonist


well the hentai community call the male trainer black and the female trainer white.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope whichever one is called black talks in Ebonics both in the anime and game.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

So acording to serebii, since i didnt see anyone post this yet, 

Black city *is* in black, and vice verse


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

I noticed that before. =w=


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

That's depressing. Oh well.


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2010)

Another reason why white is better.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

White > all

inb4lolracist


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

Racism


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone get Sunrider in here 

anyone else following my travels through the blender? come skip with me, it's fun


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

I wanna go train a Spearow for some reason...

/random


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Another reason why white is better.



Just another reason to get both Black and White. 

And I wouldn't advise that, Echo.


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2010)

Viral 

I want more info, preferably some news on the starter's evos.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Just another reason to get both Black and White.
> 
> And I wouldn't advise that, Echo.



yes, on the first note. I agree. Buy both! Make Nintendo happy!

On the second note; Aww 

but why??


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

wtf is with all these people wearing N sets?

Once this name change goes through, I will just consider you my admirers


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

NAMECHANGE?!

Caelus no! 

to what?


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

to N, I put it in days ago. I'm N on another site, taking a real liking to it. Even when his American name is revealed, I will refer to him as N.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

I want white and reshiram </3

My life is over :c


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> to N, I put it in days ago. I'm N on another site, taking a real liking to it. Even when his American name is revealed, I will refer to him as N.



Jason, ide 

I will still always wear better N avs than you :ho


----------



## Menace (Jul 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> anyone else following my travels through the blender? come skip with me, it's fun



I saw your thread. 

_They see you trollin', they hatin'..._


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> Jason, ide
> 
> I will still always wear better N avs than you :ho



Yeah, but you're a huge gay, so it balances out. And just for that, well, yoink....


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

What you yoinking now?


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

You missed my yoink session, but let me say I don't appreciate you having the same avatar as me on NE.


As dead boring as it is there lately


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

I see what you doing thar.  Just lemme fix that 


/mod CP


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

You kept N stock from me. It hurts


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Moui, don't even. They hate me so much now.  

I don't get Peak. He lives among trolls yet can't seem to stand them. Hmm.

Also Caelus your sig and avatar 

very cool :33


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh N, i like your av on NE


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I have the stock already. Forgot I did  And so do I


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw that edit :ho


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 19, 2010)

So I guess there isn't any new news considering we are talking about someone being an avatar thief.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Right you are furu. Right you are.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> So I guess there isn't any new news considering we are talking about someone being an avatar thief.



Well there is, just nothing significant


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 19, 2010)

I wanna see some new pokemans.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 19, 2010)

Would people rather see all the new pokes through scans/news/shows/etc than seeing them for the first time in-game? Since we've probably seen 1/3 of the new ones and all..

What was it like that in DPPT's case? I was on a pokemon hiatus for 4+ years.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont care about seeing them in the game I would prefer knowing all the pokemon in the game before it is released.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 19, 2010)

I rather see them in scans, I hate the agonizing wait to see how the sprites will look for everyone. See who gets a glorious one (Like Raichu in HG/SS, it's first good sprite), and who gets shafted.


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember back in the DP days, I wasn't bothered by seeing all the new pokes before playing the game. 

But I wonder if I'd be more satisfied discovering them in-game. It won't matter though, I can't keep away from serebii.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd rather see scans too. I managed to stay away from serebii for a few days, but only because I was away from my laptop.

Which reminds me, what ever happened to Tobi?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 20, 2010)

*III'MMMMMM BBBAAAACCCCKKKK!!!!!!*



*ALL OF THIS PROBABLY ALREADY POSTED IN HERE AS TYPING*

*Pokémon Sunday - Pokémon Black and White New Pokémon + Characters + Exclusive Areas + Global Link
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-SUBxU7S9k&playnext_from=TL&videos=oLE81Mc6ecU&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*PROBABLY NOT TRUE*

*Pokémon Black and White - Isshu Region's Location Revealed!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmgWdUL9-uo&playnext_from=TL&videos=SOId0x_nMS8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*NO COMMENT*
*Pokemon Black and White Extended Commercial*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elm1RXyBZP4&playnext_from=TL&videos=auSamszuEO8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2010)

Found him.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 20, 2010)

OH SH---.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

Too many ppl rocking the N set. I had to switch to Prof Araragi ball lick and Gurren Lagann squirtle gang


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 20, 2010)

what's with the N sets?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 20, 2010)

Thassa lotta N


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Always liked Red better


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 20, 2010)

Haven't read all 256 pages but..
On 4chan there's a theory that N = Zoroark.
Since you can flip the N sideways so it becomes a Z, and N's hair resembles that of Zoroark.

Either that, or he has one.


----------



## Munak (Jul 20, 2010)

Professor Araragi's been 34ed already?


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Professor Araragi's been 34ed already?



Ages ago


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

^ Lies & Slander.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 20, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Haven't read all 256 pages but..
> On 4chan there's a theory that N = Zoroark.
> Since you can flip the N sideways so it becomes a Z, and N's hair resembles that of Zoroark.
> 
> Either that, or he has one.



N sent out _Himself_

"FUUUUUUUCK"


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

^lol

I started the N set fad.

Just like i started calling him Wally 2.0


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Legend said:


> ^lol
> 
> I started the N set fad.
> 
> Just like i started calling him Wally 2.0



Would be lolsum if he'd be Wally's older bro. Or Wally himself...

I would sooo like for the characters from the previous gens to make cameos as in npc, but plot related characters. Imagine Red entering the scene and the main char double battling N with himpek

Oooor, a  Gold, Red, Black/White in a tripple battle against N, Giovanni, Random new evil dude.

I'm dreaming aint I


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

Wally went through some emotion changes and saw his family killed by some random team after emerald and went all "Pain" on us. and decided Pokemon need to be free instead of tools so he set out on a journey to a new region to help his plan going under a Alias a N.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

Legend said:


> Wally went through some emotion changes and saw his family killed by some random team after emerald and went all "Pain" on us. and decided Pokemon need to be free instead of tools so he set out on a journey to a new region to help his plan going under a Alias a N.



All the while being controlled by Madara.

Shiiiit, Tobi.........


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

Tobi is the mastermind, throwing us off with the vids hiding his true plan of world domination.


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

After his defeat against an 11yo Red, Giovanni left his son Silver and went to find a nwe path for himself. In training he swicthed his worldview 180 degrees, from seeing Pokemon as mere tools he now believed that they ought to be free beings. He manipulated a boy, Wally of Hoenn who's bond with Pokemon was great, into believing that some bandits used Pokemon to destroy his town and shit around. The boy then became known as N and went on a journey to claim control over two mighty Pokemon of Isshu Region, to once and for all eliminate humans.

Now, Silver comes to Isshu and helps the protagonist of Gen 5 to fight his father.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

We should work for Gamefreak.


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Fukken yeah

But seriously, this game having Silver and Red, and Giovanni, would be the ultimate fanservice. Not mentioning good writing.

On a side note, in the Pokemon Special manga, the E4 is created out of the previous champions and the current champ is their leader as a 5th member.

You know where I'm getting with this?


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

It would be great.

Meaning?


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Legend said:


> It would be great.
> 
> Meaning?



Red, Gold, Ruby[Brendan], Lucas, and N as evil champion

Anyway, I just reaaaaaaaally want to see the old chars as npcs that actually speak and shit.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh that would be awesome:33.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Whatever N's backstory is I think I'm going to fit it as him either being Wally or Wally's broha


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Echø said:


> Whatever N's backstory is I think I'm going to fit it as him either being Wally or Wally's broha



If N has a Gardevoir in any of the trailers, Imma shit bricks



Legend said:


> Oh that would be awesome:33.


Oh yes it would


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

I bet you he has a Gallade


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd laugh my ass off if N turned out to be a right waste just like Wally.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh I would be fuckin pissed. 

Although, one aesthetic change I think they should have given him. Instead of the standard baseball cap, he should have had one of those black hats with the white ribbon around it, like a 50's gangster


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Oh I would be fuckin pissed.
> 
> Although, one aesthetic change I think they should have given him. Instead of the standard baseball cap, he should have had one of those black hats with the white ribbon around it, like a 50's gangster



I'd prefer if they just got rid of the silly things all together.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 20, 2010)

What I really would like is some sort of "second elite four" or something similar that plays much like the OU tier in competitive play. Meaning they're EV-levelled pokemon with ridiculous strategies that can completely waste you if you don't understand them. This means you actually need to catch, breed and create a team specifically to combat their moves, with Trial and Error and so on.

e.g. Baton Pass Chains, Walls, Item Tricksters, Weather teams, Perish Song + Arena Trap, Dynamicpunch Machamp, Spore Breloom, Scizor in general, etc.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

Denizen said:


> What I really would like is some sort of "second elite four" or something similar that plays much like the OU tier in competitive play. Meaning they're EV-levelled pokemon with ridiculous strategies that can completely waste you if you don't understand them. This means you actually need to create a team specifically to combat their moves, with Trial and Error and so on
> 
> e.g. Baton Pass Chains, Walls, Item Tricksters, Weather teams, Perish Song + Arena Trap, Dynamicpunch Machamp, Spore Breloom, Scizor in general, etc.



That's what the Battle Tower is for.

An E4 like that would be way too difficult for the average player.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Scizor in general


----------



## Munak (Jul 20, 2010)

Tiering in my game? WTH? 

Now that Salamence is uber-ed too...

(Although, that's not a particularly bad idea on post-E4 gameplay. Imagine Professor Araragi teaching you the basics of competitive battling. )


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Resist. the urge. to neg. 


Those videos need to gtfo


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

All of that in a e4 battle would make me throw my ds


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Seriously, some bad language_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSUauhaDGHw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

... 

nah, son.


----------



## Menace (Jul 20, 2010)

"I wanna suck your dick."

"Grandma what the fuck you doing here?"

"Relax Ash. Relax."

"Man who the fuck is you?"


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

It was funny for 17 seconds and then no.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> It was funny for 17 seconds and then no.



Ikr.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 20, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Tiering in my game? WTH?
> 
> Now that Salamence is uber-ed too...
> 
> (Although, that's not a particularly bad idea on post-E4 gameplay. Imagine Professor Araragi teaching you the basics of competitive battling. )



The thing with The Battle Tower is it's fairly unrewarding and you rarely see the coolest strategies in action. 

If there was a proper group of people who were stupidly hard to battle, that you could fight after the regular E4, it would make the game much longer and deeper and the achievement of beating them would be amazing. Fighting gym and E4 battles with hilariously underlevelled pokemon is one of the most fun things of the game - and they wouldn't even be hard, considering the point of them was to understand and counter their strategies, not just beat them with your normal team.

The reward should be a propely badass pokemon, or at least getting to fight old Main Characters :]


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2010)

Give me Male Prog Stocks please .


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 20, 2010)

That'd be cool but it's unlikely to happen. Making a big deal of competitive battling style contradicts the saying that "anything works in game".

But I like the idea.

And yeah, too many N sets. Had to switch mine


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jul 20, 2010)

Seriously NF, I am dissapointed.
N's obviously a detective who's looking for a psychic pokemon that can kill people by thinking of thier names and faces. He's just tricking the player into thinking he/she needs to capture that pokemon so he/she can stop N's evil plans.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

This is not death note. gdia.

N =/= Kira


----------



## Kek (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind an even-more-elite e4. It would much more satisfying than the battle tower. And less hax too.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Kek said:


> I wouldn't mind an even-more-elite e4. It would much more satisfying than the battle tower. And less hax too.



Make the entire game harder


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jul 20, 2010)

It was a joke.
If he was named L a lot more people would have joked about that. L is just more popular i guess 

By the way is it just me or does N look very similiar to some filler/movie naruto villain? I definitely saw that hairstyle and color somewhere but i don't remember anymore


----------



## Kek (Jul 20, 2010)

There's only so many hair styles in the anime/gaming world. There's bound to be repeats.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah, but it's not just the hair. i think i saw the face before, too.

It would be so awesome if N was the main villain. And he should have extremely strong and overleveled pokemon in the end like red, so you have to grind a lot to beat him.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2010)

I love N's reason in the game, I find it so cute .


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

Won't it be a bit hypocritical for N tohave pokemon to battle wit, let alone be strong??  Sounds like he is against that. But then again, it's the pokemon world. If you don't duel that 10 yr old and win, you'll never take over/change the world.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

I find it crazy how a 10 year old can beat everyone with his mad skills


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2010)

Because 10 year olds are epically skilled .


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Clearly


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2010)

Zekrom


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Reshiram or gtfo.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2010)

Gtfo to you too bitch


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 20, 2010)

Pokemon is srs shit.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Shit is mega srs.


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

wut up here?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

Laex said:


> Reshiram or gtfo.



Magikarp or GTFO


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Magikarp or GTFO





Shit is srs


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Arceus vs. Magikarp.


KGO!


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with Karp


 that would make a nice tee.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I edited a ROM of Fire Red so that Magikarp's Splash had 255 power, 100% accuracy and a 100% chance of causing paralysis, frozen or burned status ailments. Oh, and even though Magikarp could no longer evolve or even learn other moves, his Attack stat was maxed out.

That trainer who has, like, five Magikarp's is totally fucking boss now.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, I edited a ROM of Fire Red so that Magikarp's Splash had 255 power, 100% accuracy and a 100% chance of causing paralysis, frozen or burned status ailments. Oh, and even though Magikarp could no longer evolve or even learn other moves, his Attack stat was maxed out.
> 
> That trainer who has, like, five Magikarp's is totally fucking boss now.



Or you can just outspeed and ohko with thunderbolt 

SpD = fail.


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2010)

Well wonder how Red would fare against him


----------



## Denizen (Jul 20, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> It was a joke.
> If he was named L a lot more people would have joked about that. L is just more popular i guess
> 
> By the way is it just me or does N look very similiar to some filler/movie naruto villain? I definitely saw that hairstyle and color somewhere but i don't remember anymore



N Reminds me of a bit of Sho Minamimoto from The World Ends With You :3



So Zetta Slow!


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 20, 2010)

*More Confirmed News*

*Pokemon Black And White Zekrom Reshiram Abilities and Signature Attacks Revealed!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9KhJe_-YAA&playnext_from=TL&videos=JjsAAPoOkGg[/YOUTUBE]


*Pokemon Black and White White Highlink Gameplay
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtPut5KxRZM&playnext_from=TL&videos=JjsAAPoOkGg[/YOUTUBE]


*Chiramii and Gear Battle Gameplay of Sweep Slap and Gear Saucer Attacks
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMaG3-zx21A&playnext_from=TL&videos=JjsAAPoOkGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2010)

Laex said:


> Or you can just outspeed and ohko with thunderbolt
> 
> SpD = fail.



Good point. *maxes all stats*


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

There lacks being any actual showing of their signature move. Probably just speculation.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 20, 2010)

your avatar's funny


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Tobi why do you have Oochiha in your name? 

otherwise thanks for the vids. The way the pokemon's health drops faster and more fluidly will help the flow of battle! Yay!


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 20, 2010)

Echø said:


> Tobi why do you have Oochiha in your name?


cause that's the way i wanted it
and thanks!!!^_^


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought you wanted to be Tøbi


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Noops I'm thinking you should request the FC because they wont respond to me


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Seriously NF, I am dissapointed.
> N's obviously a detective who's looking for a psychic pokemon that can kill people by thinking of thier names and faces. He's just tricking the player into thinking he/she needs to capture that pokemon so he/she can stop N's evil plans.



Cmon, thats WAY off.
N is actually a pokemon trainer flunkout who noone respected, so now he has vowed to become the pokemon master, and make everyone look up to him.
Duh


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Cmon, thats WAY off.
> N is actually a pokemon trainer flunkout who noone respected, so now he has vowed to become the pokemon master, and make everyone look up to him.
> Duh



The plot to all pokemon?


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2010)

Laex said:


> The plot to all pokemon?



N is for Naruto


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 21, 2010)

^ You forgot to add his main poke is Ninetales


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 21, 2010)

^ As obvious as that should be, it never popped into my head.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

N should really be a bastard, like the antagonist in GSC. The past two generations' antagonists were somewhat wusses.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess they wanted a change.
Like a female Professor .


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2010)

N is gonna be plain bad, srsly. The kinda visionary bad person. And he's clearly Wally who came back in time with a Celebi after witnessing the Apocalypsemon day caused by stoopid hoomins.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 21, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> N should really be a bastard, like the antagonist in GSC. The past two generations' antagonists were somewhat wusses.



.....wait....what?
Cyrus wanted to wipe out everyone on Earth to create his own little world because he's batshit insane...


How is he a wuss?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2010)

N will be full on epic .


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 21, 2010)

I think N will be a misguided "bad guy" whose convictions are changed once, yes you guessed it, the love you show for your pokemon touches his heart.




/wrist


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> .....wait....what?
> Cyrus wanted to wipe out everyone on Earth to create his own little world because he's batshit insane...
> 
> 
> How is he a wuss?



Well he was bad, but a flat, uninteresting piece of growling shit at that.

Silver was more interesting imo too. Blue and Silver were the best.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I think N will be a misguided "bad guy" whose convictions are changed once, yes you guessed it, the love you show for your pokemon touches his heart.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 21, 2010)

N will steal a Pokemon


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Well he was bad, but a flat, uninteresting piece of growling shit at that.
> 
> Silver was more interesting imo too. Blue and Silver were the best.


Wait why are you comparing team leaders to rivals?


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 21, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> N should really be a bastard, like the antagonist in GSC. *The past two generations' antagonists were somewhat wusses.*





..


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> N will steal a Pokemon



This is not pokemon Colosseum


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

N will end all furfaggotory.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> N should really be a bastard, like the antagonist in GSC. The past two generations' antagonists were somewhat wusses.



Hell no, he needs to be a very grey character. If the game is all about yin and yang, right and wrong, good and evil, it'd be awesome if there was a guy who was doing the wrong thing for the right reasons. That he wanted to free Pok?mon from the oppression of humans who wield them like weapons, but that his method for doing so involves the death of countless humans or whatever. That he isn't actually evil, that his ultimate goal is benevolent, but that his approach to the problem is completely crazy.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> N will steal a Pokemon




A pokemon will steal N


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

So it's settled. N will be a pokemon vigilante.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

*New pokemans alert*


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait, does it want me to feed it sluts or is it calling me a slut while asking for food?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Wait, does it want me to feed it sluts or is it calling me a slut while asking for food?



It wants you to feed it sluts. If it was calling you a slut, it would be saying "feed me, sluts" with a comma between me and sluts.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Know your grammar  If there was a comma before luts, he's calling you a slut. If not, he wants to eat sluts


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Panic said:


> It wants you to feed it sluts. If it was calling you a slut, it would be saying "feed me, sluts" with a comma between me and sluts.



It's a picture made on the internet. Most people who make pictures like that don't even know what a capital letter is, let alone a comma.


----------



## vampiredude (Jul 21, 2010)

So ehm, i have not been here for a while and i was wondering.... What do peopel think of the new generation based upon the information we got so far? Personally i find it all very new and orginal compared to preavious generations, but i i'd like to hear what you guys think too


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

We all mostly like it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 21, 2010)

It's meh...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 21, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> N will steal a Pokemon





Laex said:


> This is not pokemon Colosseum



Didn't we just relive that scenario with this Johto remake? 


I say we do it again.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Wait why are you comparing team leaders to rivals?



Haha,knew that question would come. Anyway, I'm doing that because N seems to be kinda the rival/bad boss type at once. Might be mistaken about it, but the point stands that he's cool.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Hell no, he needs to be a very grey character. If the game is all about yin and yang, right and wrong, good and evil, it'd be awesome if there was a guy who was doing the wrong thing for the right reasons. That he wanted to free Pokémon from the oppression of humans who wield them like weapons, but that his method for doing so involves the death of countless humans or whatever. That he isn't actually evil, that his ultimate goal is benevolent, but that his approach to the problem is completely crazy.



That's good also, but to do that would require that this generation's Teamsters really be nasty. Like full-on Pokemon slavery like anime Team Rocket. I can't say for certain whether they'd do that jump or not, but if the Teamsters' goals are somewhat tame, I can't see it happen.

Besides, it's a license for the rival to use attack-only strategies, which in my book is easy pickings. 



Falco-san said:


> .....wait....what?
> Cyrus wanted to wipe out everyone on Earth to create his own little world because he's batshit insane...
> 
> 
> How is he a wuss?



Cyrus is the leader of Team Galactic, right? He's not a rival.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2010)

Showing Gen 5 Yaoi and making you all sick .


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

I didnt even know it existed yet


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> I didnt even know it existed yet


It's the internet, of course it exists already. First the porn is drawn and then the yaoi/slash. Often both happen at the same time.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 21, 2010)

I love porn.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> It's the internet, of course it exists already. First the porn is drawn and then the yaoi/slash. Often both happen at the same time.



Actualyl no see. I went searching a few days ago. There lacked any.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

*faps to Kelsey's set*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck yeah Kujo .


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 21, 2010)

Damnit

After two good Kelsey sets I should have know what's coming


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

This third one is still good


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

No... it's not.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Showing Gen 5 Yaoi and making you all sick .



I don't think it's working 

Looks good!


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> No... it's not.



The world wouldn't revolve if it weren't for cute gay men.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Damnit
> 
> After two good Kelsey sets I should have know what's coming





Ech? said:


> No... it's not.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a Yaoi fan tho


I know a lot of voice actors and authors don't like their characters being paired or yaoi'd.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The world wouldn't revolve if it weren't for cute gay men.



Oh?


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

So much talk about yaoi and yet there's only about two dozen pics about Prof. Araragi.

This sucks.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't seem to find good pics with her but I'm a bit lame on researching pics


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 21, 2010)

Who cares about all this yaoi stuff, we all know this:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2010)

Sexy Jinx is jinxed


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Who cares about all this yaoi stuff, we all know this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"Mommy, I feel funny in my underpants."

Avert thy eyes!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 21, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> "Mommy, I feel funny in my underpants."
> 
> Avert thy eyes!






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Oh?



Very much so.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 21, 2010)

eww yaoi

disgusting


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2010)

The new professer only gets a few decent pics, but the gallaries are already filling up with yaoi!? 

This is madness!


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

What. There's only like a few yaoi at all.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> The new professer only gets a few decent pics, but the gallaries are already filling up with yaoi!?
> 
> This is madness!


Madness? This-Is-THE INTERNET!


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Madness? This-Is-THE INTERNET!



So get used to it


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2010)

N??ps said:


> So get used to it



It's not so much the yaoi itself that irritates me, but the fact that there should be _dozens_ of female professor pictures. But I'm still having a hard time finding good ones.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Luvdisc evolution!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 21, 2010)

After seeing all the Yaoi sets here for years, I sort of got used to it. 




Laex said:


> Luvdisc evolution!



Eww. Luvdisc looked badass, that evolution looks putrid.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

RomanCD.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

HOLY ITACHIMONSTRKAWK

Whered you get that pic??


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Eww. Luvdisc looked badass, that evolution looks putrid.



wait what?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Eww. Luvdisc looked badass, that evolution looks putrid.


To be fair it is just the back sprite. I'm sure it'll look better in Sugimori art and the front sprite.

I think it looks pretty cool, it's just not the best angle to get a good look at it.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

It's probably based on a sunfish. 

But the fins look like hands, and therefore stupid.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

The one in the middle really does look like a Nosepass evo


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The one in the middle really does look like a Nosepass evo



Only because of color.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

and possible type.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> It's probably based on a sunfish.
> 
> But the fins look like hands, and therefore stupid.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 21, 2010)

it _does_ look like that. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> wait what?



Luvdisc was cool.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> Luvdisc evolution!



1. the flippers look like hands
2. the body and design is stupid
3. wtf
4. the eyes look like something out of the fairy odd parents

i want to kill it, ALL OF THEM!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> I know a lot of voice actors and authors don't like their characters being paired or yaoi'd.



Perfect picture for that, because Vic Mignogna doesn't like Yaoi. (He doesn't hate the Yaoi fans, he doesn't hate the fans, he just doesn't like Yaoi.)

(If I get my manga on the road, I'm sure I'll acquire some pairing and yaoi fans... If that happens I'll simply not care... It's not like they can influence my story in any way, shape, or form.)



Megatonton said:


> So much talk about yaoi and yet there's only about two dozen pics about Prof. Araragi.
> 
> This sucks.



She's the new professor and the game isn't out yet, be happy she's only got a few dozen pics. There are characters in this series that have been here for a while that haven't even reached two dozen...



Daidaiiro Moui said:


> The new professer only gets a few decent pics, but the gallaries are already filling up with yaoi!?
> 
> This is madness!



Beaten to the punch with the 300 reference...

But yeah... Pokemon has a lot of fan girls, and they'll draw more Yaoi faster than anything.



Daidaiiro Moui said:


> It's not so much the yaoi itself that irritates me, but the fact that there should be _dozens_ of female professor pictures. But I'm still having a hard time finding good ones.





Laex said:


> Luvdisc evolution!


Last Pokemon I'd expect or even want to have an evolution... And all it gets is a pair of hand-fins?

(It better be an evolution because there should be no way that it's separate from Luvdisc... That'd be stupid.)


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 22, 2010)

why is everyone say yaoi for professor araragi if shes a girl, not as guy


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2010)

Its 2 separate topics buddy.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

That's only Luvdisc's mid evo, the final one will get feet as well


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 22, 2010)

That new pokemon looks meh but its good that the stone poke finally has a name.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 22, 2010)

Luvdisc was already powerful enough in double battles with Kyorge

But a evo?


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2010)

That luvdisc evo is fugly as shit.  I am much disappoint.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it the fact that all those Pokemon evolve now? Because that's what I noticed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 22, 2010)

At his trousers, he pissed himself.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> Luvdisc evolution!


i wonder its name will be Luvhands or Luvfins


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 22, 2010)

Must be Luvands.

We all know every guy loves with his hands....


----------



## Munak (Jul 22, 2010)

There are two eyes above the child, wth?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Datkecleon


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw the topic of Yaoi pop up.
Beautiful.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 22, 2010)

lol @ the kid pissing himself.

Made me think of this:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

^      .


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> why is everyone say yaoi for professor araragi if shes a girl, not as guy



 We're not retarded calling a girl yaoi. Come on now, get with it


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Leave the little Tardling alone .


----------



## Tyler (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha, Luvdisc got an evo.

Now everyone who talks shit can shut up when they put her in OU.


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Haha, Luvdisc got an evo.
> 
> Now everyone who talks shit can shut up when they put her in OU.



If this happens. Ill shit myself laughing.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

I want a Shuckle evo

Or Skarmory


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Shuckle would just be a fail evo .


----------



## Tyler (Jul 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> If this happens. Ill shit myself laughing.



If it does happen, I gots me a shiny timid Luvdisc ready to go.


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2010)

Shuckle is amazing as it is. 

And luvhate making it into OU would be loltastic. That'll shut up the haters


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Skarmory is as well, it never needs an Evo


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

An offensive/HP shuckle evo will make him a great uber wall


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

We need a Pinsir evo


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> We need a Pinsir evo



Now that would be epic <:


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Did soemone mention a scizor rival? 

Pinsir is bascially the same as syther, just slower and more defensive.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

But Pinsir is like... Somewhat more badass, isn't he basically some sort of beetle and Scyther is like a Mantis?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Skarmory is as well, it never needs an Evo


A baby Skarmory would be adorable though.


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Pinsir evo would be. like .


Heracross evo anyone?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

Scizor is awesome, always thought so. Pinsir was never one of my favs, but maybe an evo with a design alteration and shit like that would be nice

And Heracross might have an optional evo:33

EDIT: ninja'd
But yeah I agree on that one.

And please, no more babymon


----------



## Tyler (Jul 22, 2010)

I like Pinsir. His mouth is so cool looking :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Ohmy a baby Skarmoryyy pek


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2010)

poke beach posted some videos


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd rather leave Skarmory and Heracross alone :<

Pinsir evo though :>


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

Mightyena alternate evos ftw. I was talking about it with someone a month ago or so, can't remember who it was

Btw, Pinsir going Bug/Dark?ho


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to see a Stantler Evo, that pokemon sucked ass.


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2010)

That was probably me. I'm all about a Mightyena evo. In fact, that's what I thought Zoroark was before they revealed him


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Mightyena should get like some Cerberus evo thing.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

Stantler and Girafarig are soooo derp:S



Kelsey♥ said:


> Mightyena should get like some Cerberus evo thing.



My idea on this was more or less this:

We get an area similar to the poke mansion in DPP, with a graveyard behind it. When Mightyena is leveled up there while holding a moonstone, it goes a werewolf-like, bipedal, and Dark/Fighting.

If it hold it's leveled around midnight, it goes Dark/Ghost, floating and having gas-like, or worn out, grim reaper cloth styled appendixes.


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

...

Stantler =/= derp?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

I seriously dislike stantler. Then again, my first shiny was a pokerused stantler


----------



## Tyler (Jul 22, 2010)

Stantler's evo should have a long gray beard, and it should have humongous antlers.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

Well if it'd go moose mode, with hugeass steel antlers... then fuck yeah Normal/Steel


----------



## Divi (Jul 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> I seriously dislike stantler. Then again, my first shiny was a pokerused stantler



Stantler is very unappealing. I don't know what would compell anyone to make a bambi pokemon and give it that weird nose.  Though I'm not one to talk, I used to dislike Raikou because it seemed so ugly, but now it's my most spammed pokemon and I love it. 

...And the amount of Suicune spamming in netbattle has decreased my love for it.


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> I seriously dislike stantler. Then again, my first shiny was a pokerused stantler



Doesnt mean it's derp


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

It screams christmas and all that, it has a bunny tail and balls everywhere

And I just find it less original than Ditto


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't like Stantler very much, but I'd definitely consider it if it were to evolve. Granted the evo looks badass enough.



Nois said:


> My idea on this was more or less this:
> 
> We get an area similar to the poke mansion in DPP, with a graveyard behind it. When Mightyena is leveled up there while holding a moonstone, it goes a werewolf-like, bipedal, and Dark/Fighting.
> 
> If it hold it's leveled around midnight, it goes Dark/Ghost, floating and having gas-like, or worn out, grim reaper cloth styled appendixes.



I like the were-wolf idea. Not so much the grim reaper.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> I like the were-wolf idea. Not so much the grim reaper.



Well maybe I described it not well enough. I like 'em ghost and dark Pokes.

And well, the ghost evo could go a bit in the Baskerville direction. But deffinitely a hovering dog.

And Red should make a cameo in this Gen riding a sleigh with 12 stantler the first being a shiny...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> My idea on this was more or less this:
> 
> We get an area similar to the poke mansion in DPP, with a graveyard behind it. When Mightyena is leveled up there while holding a moonstone, it goes a werewolf-like, bipedal, and Dark/Fighting.
> 
> If it hold it's leveled around midnight, it goes Dark/Ghost, floating and having gas-like, or worn out, grim reaper cloth styled appendixes.



That actually sounds amazing .


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Were-wolf would be


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a huge Mightyena fan I like that it's basically a dog, and both Dark/Fighting and Dark/Ghost Mightypooches would be on my team. one in White and one in Black


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> I'm a huge Mightyena fan I like that it's basically a dog, and both Dark/Fighting and Dark/Ghost Mightypooches would be on my team. one in White and one in Black



i like that idea, a cemetery would be nice in a game.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*off topic:* _"Minezumi knows a new attack called "You First" (おさきにどうぞ) that makes the opponent attack first."_  this is just stupid like "Me First" and "Follow Me", what the hells the point of those moves?


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2010)

Mabye because its so OP that it needs something like that to offset?


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

That is totally not off topic 

And because it'll help with competitive battling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 22, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *off topic:* _"Minezumi knows a new attack called "You First" (おさきにどうぞ) that makes the opponent attack first."_  this is just stupid like "Me First" and "Follow Me", what the hells the point of those moves?




*Looks at thread title*.....*Walks away*


----------



## Denizen (Jul 22, 2010)

Follow me is already useful in Double Battles, "You First" could be helpful too if you have a slow pokemon with an attack that needs to go first.

I think Gamefreak are just covering as many bases as they can, because someone somewhere can use their apparently useless moves and items creatively.
For example, Iron Ball seems useless, but I use it all the time - give it to a slow pokemon and it can fool Item Tricks, dominate Trick Rooms, and have priority over weather conditions. Pretty useful I think.


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Also makes me think of flame orb. Useless giving yourself burn right?  

Lrn2guts.


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2010)

If there's anything Ive learned from Gen IV, its that what seems 'useless' is a sign that it is not.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 22, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Follow me is already useful in Double Battles, "You First" could be helpful too if you have a slow pokemon with an attack that needs to go first.



you didn't read what it said, it said it makes the *"OPPONENT"* go first, *not your pokemon*


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

In double/triple battles you can use it on your ally. jesus.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> In double/triple battles you can use it on your ally. jesus.



oh, i didn't know, i don't use it...


----------



## Laex (Jul 22, 2010)

Well stop flipping out at other people then if you dont know and you dont use it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 22, 2010)

ok............ whatever


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

New Rock type is on my team.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 23, 2010)

The Pokemon that looks sort of like an evolved form of Luvdisc looks cool. Hopefully we get a better pic of it soon.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Mightyena should get like some Cerberus evo thing.





Such a needed legendary beast. 

Cerberyna!


*By legendary, I do not mean legendary pokemon, just a legendary monster as a basis.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i like that idea, a cemetery would be nice in a game....
> 
> "Minezumi knows a new attack called "You First" (おさきにどうぞ) that makes the opponent attack first."  this is just stupid like "Me First" and "Follow Me", what the hells the point of those moves?





Denizen said:


> Follow me is already useful in Double Battles, "You First" could be helpful too if you have a slow pokemon with an attack that needs to go first.
> 
> I think Gamefreak are just covering as many bases as they can, because someone somewhere can use their apparently useless moves and items creatively.
> For example, Iron Ball seems useless, but I use it all the time - give it to a slow pokemon and it can fool Item Tricks, dominate Trick Rooms, and have priority over weather conditions. Pretty useful I think.



Yeah I'm going with Denizen... What people may think is useless is usually not.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

*used to think steathrock was useless*.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh god Stealth Rock...

But... I only have one pokemon in my HG team that's weak to that...


----------



## Munak (Jul 23, 2010)

I have... one HR-weak as well. Salamence. (If you call whatever's left of him 'weak'.)

Even the lower than 60 damage attack moves got a boost from Technician. So yeah, really got to be careful looking at some Pokemon moves before you judge them.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

Wolveyina and Styxina are still more  than any of that loffdisc


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Mightyena should get like some Cerberus evo thing.


a cerverus evolution would be better on Houndoom since he is based on hell hounds and cerberus is know to be the king of hell hounds.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

hope they show the starters evolutions soon


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Such a needed legendary beast.
> 
> Cerberyna!
> 
> ...



Damn Straight



Linkdarkside said:


> a cerverus evolution would be better on Houndoom since he is based on hell hounds and cerberus is know to be the king of hell hounds.



Hmm this is true, but Houndoom is already epic, he doesnt need an evo.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> hope they show the starters evolutions soon



I know, I've been dying to see Mijumaru's evo


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

We have Tatsujaa and Mijumaru's second evos, I want Pokabu's too

An the final ones obviously:33


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the actual evo's will change a bit more than a tad when they're actually released.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope Tsutaja is a _real_ snake when fully evolved.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> I think the actual evo's will change a bit more than a tad when they're actually released.



Probably, but I don't think it'll be much differece.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

They better be awesome <3


----------



## Munak (Jul 23, 2010)

Pokabu's evolution (?)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

So this av. It is so boss.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

Is that N? Damn the fans better not make him better than he is in the real thing


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> I know, I've been dying to see Mijumaru's evo



i hope he gets cute. if they pull clown otter on us 



Nois said:


> We have Tatsujaa and Mijumaru's second evos, I want Pokabu's too
> 
> An the final ones obviously:33



we do? 

*goes looks*

EDIT: lies


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

Reshiram + N = my loff.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

N is fucking epic.


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

These words. Never have i see such truth.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to bum him .


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

Lulu we do have the stage 2 evos


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> N is fucking epic.



True dat       .

EDIT: Syn, I'm not seein 'em


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to bum Cheren too


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> i hope he gets cute. if they pull clown otter on us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have the beta pics of them anyway


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

All but Pignition's 2nd evo is revealed...


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> True dat       .
> 
> EDIT: Syn, I'm not seein 'em


Click the link, scroll down to the ???


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> Lulu we do have the stage 2 evos



then im still with grass. 

it says that Zorua can only be obtained with movie Celebi?


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> then im still with grass.
> 
> it says that Zorua can only be obtained with movie Celebi?



That's a shit of magnitude close only to how Mew was obtainable back in Gen 1...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> then im still with grass.
> 
> it says that Zorua can only be obtained with movie Celebi?



that sucks, it really does


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

We'll probably get it in a event or something.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> We'll probably get it in a event or something.



About 2 years afer the Japanese:ho


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> We'll probably get it in a event or something.



nooo its not fair 

i had a celebi too but i had to go lose the stupid game with it in it


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 23, 2010)

i think the events are unfair for people who get the games after the events have past like me...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i think the events are unfair for people who get the games after the events have past like me...



That's the breaks, Tobi.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 23, 2010)

what does that mean?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

basically it means it sucks


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 23, 2010)

well the events are stupid, i missed the events for HGSS


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

Whose fault is that, not everyone makes everyevent


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

i went to one pokemon thing when i was 10. idk if it was an event. thats where i got my super sexy amazing celebi...that i lost 

i remember i wanted to get the certificate thing that certified you as a pokemon trainer


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 23, 2010)

What's the point in crying over it. Just Pokesav the event onto your game, The same as going to the event.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> Whose fault is that, not everyone makes everyevent


This. I missed out on getting Arceus since I don't live near any of the shops that were it was being given out (I still got to borrow my friend's one for it's event in Heart Gold though).


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, when HG/SS was still being played hardcore, we pokesaved all event pokemon. People would host them using the GTS trick, worked great.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow none of us really play it that much anymore, huh? Hmm... maybe I'll buy pokemon Platinum and use HG to store pokemon I don't want to delete so I have a new pokemon game to play


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Wow none of us really play it that much anymore, huh?


Actually I'm playing Heart Gold and Platinum at the moment.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2010)

I am playing Ruby  and planning on starting me a new Platinum tommorow:ho

Tho I might first finish my bussiness in HG before i do that


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Is Platinum good? I've never played any generation IV games.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

I enjoyed it even after I played through Diamond and Pearl.

If you haven't played _any _fourth gen games, I'd say get it.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

> Serebii apparently says these are fake (probably because its too early for CoroCoro leaks) but here’s the translated info anyways~
> 
> Aparuka (sheep)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

It's still a bit expensive, and I want to buy The World Ends With You first, so I'll probably get it way down the line

EDIT: I like those pokemon a lot haha


----------



## Munak (Jul 24, 2010)

That second fakePoke is so shinobi. 

Although, can anyone tell me where can I find a flying sheep lore?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

flying sheep lore? maybe google? no idea


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

The second one looks kinda cool.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

They both look fucking retarded.

Here's some stuff from the Pokemon movie released in Japan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU9jWRCBNo8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

What looks retarded about them?


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2010)

An OU shadow tagger?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What looks retarded about them?



Okay, not the sheep/camel but that other thing does. I just don't like it.

And I was gonna post the vid of the little orange pokemon with the huge ears, but I never got around to it, now its deleted. 

But, it flew across the screen with its "wings" 

You should see it in motion


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha, I wish I could! Oh well, soon enough. Hopefully I can get The World Ends With You soon to hold me over before this game comes out


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

That is so cute .


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2010)

Munna looks retarded.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I like Munna.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Munna's cute as well .


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Kelsey, wanna get together sometime? I'm sure you can make my bulb a sore


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

I like Muuna too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Hey Kelsey, wanna get together sometime? I'm sure you can make my bulb a sore



Omg . I literally laughed out loud then, my mum was like .


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha  I thought you would enjoy that


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Munna looks retarded.




I gotta agree with you. Munna is the worst. Look at it, round shaped body, piercing red eyes, long eyelashes, with random floral pattern. And it just floats around stealing peoples dreams.

​
Munna is just so fucking retarded.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I admit, the floral pattern sort of eludes me. Does it have anything to do with a myth maybe, or is it just catering to that trainer's words outside the cave in, what was it, fire red/leaf green?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

I was mocking him 


Munna is one of my favorite 5th gen pokemon. I love everything about it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Wow none of us really play it that much anymore, huh? Hmm... maybe I'll buy pokemon Platinum and use HG to store pokemon I don't want to delete so I have a new pokemon game to play



playing both platinium(team-making) and soul-silver.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so oblivious today.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Haha  I thought you would enjoy that



Now my mums questioning me what I was laughing at .


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I gotta agree with you. Munna is the worst. Look at it, round shaped body, piercing red eyes, long eyelashes, with random floral pattern. And it just floats around stealing peoples dreams.
> 
> ​
> Munna is just so fucking retarded.



I agree


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

Everyone has those days Echo. And these Pokemon:




Tyler said:


>



ARE EFFIN FAAKKEEE!!!!!!!




Jotaro Kujo said:


> I agree



I'm glad you agree with a fan's description of a Pokemon which you find retarded :33


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 24, 2010)

So a legendary today?

They fucked up big time last year with the legendarys. Give me a mewtu

@Kelsey:

You change your set like I my underwear. I like the new one, though :33

EDIT:

Who makes himself that much work to fake pokemon of a game that is suposed to come out 2 months later? These guys have no life


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> @Kelsey:
> 
> You change your set like I my underwear. I like the new one, though :33



I thought for a boy that wasn't very often 
But thank you


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I thought for a boy that wasn't very often



If my mum doesn't get enough underwear to wash she asks me "Don't you change your underwear daily??"

I figured it's more annoying to discuss with my mum than just to change the underwear daily


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> If my mum doesn't get enough underwear to wash she asks me "Don't you change your underwear daily??"
> 
> I figured it's more annoying to discuss with my mum than just to change the underwear daily



Oh those annoying mums and looking after our Cleanliness .


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2010)

Musharna looks retarded.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I like Musharna more than Munna.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

I like Munna more than Musharna, but I like Musharna a lot too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Musharna looks retarded.



You look retarded 



Ech? said:


> I like Musharna more than Munna.



Same, I like the cloud/fog thing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah the cloudy fog is what I like as well.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome .


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

It has cotton candy hair. I wonder if it gives of a scent? What if you could get a high from Musharna's Dream Smoke?

Anways, more rumors :33



> Tsutaya (grass) -> Noukazura (grass/ground) ['nouka' farmer + 'kazura' part of a flower name in the Mucuna genus] -> Kazuratori (grass/ground) ['kazura' again + 'tori']  Last Evo’s base stats:
> 
> » HP: 90
> » Atk: 89
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Fire/Dark, Grass/Ground & Water/Fighting? That sounds plausible.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

I wanted Grass/Electric


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

That would be... weird .


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2010)

Please be fake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

grass ground... ugh


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

At least Fire is less effective? .


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> That would be... weird .



Just picture Tsutaja, slitthering through trees and zapping its prey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Just picture Tsutaja, slitthering through trees and zapping its prey.



Sounds awesome in that context :ho.


----------



## Munak (Jul 24, 2010)

If they have to make a Grass/Electric Poke, at least base it on this creature.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 24, 2010)

So the legendary is that uncreative looking pokemon from the movie 14 preview?

What a joke


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

Where did u hear that?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

How is that a joke? I think he was a cool little pokemon.

kek, it's on serebii.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

I see no update.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

It shows the legendaries sillhouettem and it's that yellow/orange pokemon we saw before. At least I think it is.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

Where's the silhouette on serebii? Because it isn't on the front page.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 24, 2010)

It is on the front page

I don't like it because it looks like Pichu


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> If they have to make a Grass/Electric Poke, at least base it on this creature.



You just made me read about cryptids for like over 30 minutes

was cool

And wtf is this legendary BS I'm hearing?

EDIT: nvm, confirmed shitz.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> If they have to make a Grass/Electric Poke, at least base it on this creature.


Surely that would be a bug type.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> It is on the front page
> 
> I don't like it because it looks like Pichu



Sigh. Here's a screen shot of serebii on my comp. I see no news concerning the legendary poke.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah it is on the front page


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

FFS

Okay then, how about posting the pic of the silhouette here, because apparently it isn't showing up on my computer.

edit: ok. _now _I can see it.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 24, 2010)

Why is that pokemon number 0 on the sinnoh dex?

What is it on national then? 498?

I still don't like that Pokemon


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2010)

As a silhouette it looked like a Sktty/Delcatty fusion. Unfortunately my thoughts were right.

Can't believe that it's a friggin legendary.

---

Gamefreak need to cut all this legendary crap. We don't need them in the game or the story. Let the legends be legends and keep them limited.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

Neither do I. 

Probably my least favorite legend. But I guess it doesn't really matter, since it's just as easy to get as Zorua/Zoroark. Which isn't easy at all. So it's not like I'll ever get it.

I mean if it was a seriously badass cool looking pokemon that was impossible to get, I'd feel really bad. Not so much with this guy


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is the new legendary pokemon and its name is Bikutini:



I think you got it all wrong guys. It actually looks cool. pek


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2010)

Unfortunately your definition of 'cool' is different to the rest of us.


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

It stole the body of a very small Combusken, the misshapen head of a pichu, and the eyes of Jigglypuff. Speaking of which...


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Jul 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Unfortunately your definition of 'cool' is different to the rest of us.



Well, maybe you'll get use to it after a month or somethin... Just like how derpderp was first uverly underrated by almost everybody here but then after a week or month or so, some of those who hated derpderp before actually started to like it now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I love Mijumaru, and this new legendary is pretty awesome.


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 24, 2010)

I kind of like it.

However, I first thought it was the new gen Pikachu ._.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 24, 2010)

Tyler said:


> They both look fucking retarded.
> 
> Here's some stuff from the Pokemon movie released in Japan.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU9jWRCBNo8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



i think i posted that already

on topic: wait one minute... that deformed pikachu thing is a legendary!!! i thought that was a regular pokemon. it doesn't look nothing like a legendary...neither does shaymin but that's a different story.....


i'll kill myself if that is a legendary


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

Um...it is.

You just said so in your previous sentence.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah... Apparently this generation of Pokemon takes place in ... (EarthBound reference withheld...)

If that little legendary and the War-Eagle are not proof enough, I don't know what is...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 24, 2010)

i don't get what your supposed to be showing me


----------



## Kek (Jul 24, 2010)

I think he saying that this gen has a lot of America! in it? Other than the eagle, simply because it's an eagle, I don't see how.


----------



## Menace (Jul 24, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> *Here is the new legendary pokemon* and its name is Bikutini:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got it all wrong guys. It actually looks cool. pek


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2010)

lame legendary is lame

unless it has some haxx power


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 24, 2010)

i agree with that


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 24, 2010)

sure is alot of bawwwwing going on right now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 24, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> sure is alot of bawwwwing going on right now



The new legendary seems okay. I want to know if it can teabag after you knock an opponent's pokemon out during battle.


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2010)

Yew gais are ruhtarded. Dat knew legendary pokimanz iz da best pokimanz of dem all.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Viktini is another way of interpreting his name. Given the shape of his ears and the victory sign he's showing(even in his pokedex entry) I'd say he symbolizes victory


----------



## Munak (Jul 25, 2010)

Bidoof-level. 

Can't say I hate the design, though. Just not a legendary to me.


----------



## valerian (Jul 25, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Here is the new legendary pokemon and its name is Bikutini:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got it all wrong guys. It actually looks cool. pek


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 25, 2010)

I can assume he is the cute 100 base stat pokemon of his generation. Easily my least favorite of the bunch. A good type (He looks electric to me) and some sick moves/ability might help.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 25, 2010)

I really have no problem with either the design or that it's a legendary.

Only thing that kind of bugs me is the name. Reminds me of snacks...


I dunno...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

I am disappoint at this Legendary .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Why is that pokemon number 0 on the sinnoh dex?
> 
> What is it on national then? 498?
> 
> I still don't like that Pokemon


yeah i am surprised that they using the number 0 as a dex entry,i think is kinda stupid thought.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 25, 2010)

It's really quite annoying, you try and defend Gamefreak's design decisions and then they bring out utter shite like this pokemon - it's a fucking Precure mascot with asswings, I just hope to god it's the decision of the anime team and they bent GF's arm to include it in the game, because jesus christ that thing is an insult.


----------



## Kek (Jul 25, 2010)

If it was this gen's Pikachu, it wouldn't be as bad. I'd just treat it like Pachirisu and be done with it. But as a legendary pokemon?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 25, 2010)

The thing looks like someone put a pair of ears on a dick.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2010)

Overreact much? This new legendary isn't so bad. I actually quite like how it looks in Sugimori art.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 25, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Overreact much? This new legendary isn't so bad. I actually quite like how it looks in Sugimori art.



I know. I mean, it's a worse reaction than the one to derpderp, and in my opinion it was worse. This thing's probably just the cute legendary of this generation, just like Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, and...well, gen 4 had a shit load of cute legendaries...god gen 4 sucked


----------



## Denizen (Jul 25, 2010)

It's not really a "cute" legendary, though, it's just ugly. Jirachi, Mew and Shaymin look fine, this one does not.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Shaymin was a ripoff retarded looking chiapet. This thing is >>>>>> Shaymin.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Shaymin was a ripoff retarded looking chiapet. This thing is >>>>>> Shaymin.



I agree that this thing is better then Shaymin but then that's like saying bird shit is better then dog shit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, in my opinion the thing is really cool. The design reminds me of jigglypuff, skitty, and pichu, but I do like it. Besides, we have yet to see what lore it's from, what it has to do with, etc, so lets just wait and see


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 25, 2010)

did pokemon sunday finish yet


----------



## Ultra (Jul 25, 2010)

Gamefreak needs to fire some people. And by some I mean quite a lot. I wish Gamefreak would just stick with their best pokemon creators and take longer to make the game than hiring those who make pokemon that pass off as "okay". But thats not going to happen until a craze comes in that starts kicking Pokemon's ass among children, and Gamefreak needs to start thinking for once.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 25, 2010)

It's design's definitely not on par with the other legendaries. It's still pretty cute though. :33


----------



## Nois (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually I think this thing fits the cute-legend team more than that greenass hedgehog

It looks like if Celebi and Mew had a baby, minimal in design, with big eyes and weird appendixes[ears]

Together with Mew, Celebi and Jirachi it's cool


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Gamefreak needs to fire some people. And by some I mean quite a lot. I wish Gamefreak would just stick with their best pokemon creators and take longer to make the game than hiring those who make pokemon that pass off as "okay". But thats not going to happen until a craze comes in that starts kicking Pokemon's ass among children, and Gamefreak needs to start thinking for once.





But seriously, these designs are just as good as gen 1-4. I like these ones better than 4, actually.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

the war hawk looks effing sweet other than that they all look so...dissapointing even the new legendary


----------



## Tyler (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm late. Because I was refreshing serebii just to get the username on YouTube yesterday. And I got all of them 


Anyways! YESSSSSSSSS BIKUTINI IS A LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JIGGLYPUFF/COMBUSKENS CHILD BECAME A LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS POKEMON. AND ITS LITTLE BOOTY WINGS :33



I'm done.

Edit: What is its fucking name? Viktini or Victini?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 25, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I'm late. Because I was refreshing serebii just to get the username on YouTube yesterday. And I got all of them
> 
> 
> Anyways! YESSSSSSSSS BIKUTINI IS A LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




1. what user names?
2. booty wings?
3. victini


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 25, 2010)

just something to talk about


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Old pic. 

Also, official art for some of the mons is up.


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2010)

I never noticed that.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually there were 9 in the animu. Maybe more. Remember that Farfetch'd guy?


----------



## Kek (Jul 25, 2010)

There were some seriously weird looking extra badges in the anime.


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

The game = the canon.

So anime fucked it. Should be 8


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> just something to talk about



firefart.

great.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

So i went on Smogon for the first time in a few months

Apparently Salamence is uber now


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

As he should be 

But still...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

Mence isn't uber


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 26, 2010)

Just found that out a couple of days ago too. He shouldn't be, but atleast Draggy will shine again.


----------



## Munak (Jul 26, 2010)

And Tyranitar isn't. 

Permastorm coming at your face.


----------



## firefist (Jul 26, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Here is the new legendary pokemon and its name is Bikutini:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got it all wrong guys. It actually looks cool. pek



will that thing have one evolution atleast? that thing being a legendary....


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> firefart.
> 
> great.



He must've ate some mexican beans


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

Firefist said:


> will that thing have one evolution atleast? that thing being a legendary....



I'm sure this has been said a million times already but I'll say it again. It probably will not have an evolution. Look at legendary Pok?mon such as Mew, Celebi, Latios, Latias, etc. They're all pretty basic and don't appear to be anything special. Yet, they're legendary nonetheless. So, it probably won't evolve.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

People need to stop bitching about this. Stop fapping to the first 150 pokemon(some of which had some of the shittiest designs) and learn to move on.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 26, 2010)

1st and 2nd generation were nice.

I like generation 3rd designs most.

4th generation had nice new evolutions but the new pokemon all sucked. Just some good legendarys, but way to many. Overall there were like 80(?) new pokemon, the rest were new evolutions and from these new pokemons 20 were legendarys with shitty designs. Worst generation ever.

And now 5th generation starts with legendarys who have ripped of designs of normal pokemons noone sees as a threat? At least the old generations legendarys looked somewhat special..

Well, if little kids nowadays like that.. I didn't buy any edition since firered and probably also won't touch B/W - sadly, because I hoped for the new generation to redeem the old one.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2010)

Seriously, this baby legendary is cool. And I liked gen 4 legends and designs. People are expecting too much. My 13yo sister shits herself over most of the new pokemon, tho she admits they all seem a bit more childish than gen 4.


----------



## MossMan (Jul 26, 2010)

So victini is the new "phantom" legendary...based on the whole "victory" motif going on here, it's possible this pokemon might have some kind of "Exodia" technique that gives the trainer an automatic win if certain conditions are met...that would be kinda cool I guess.  I think it's weird that this pokemon has a dex ID of 0...it seems to have some kind of significance that sets it apart from other legends like Mew and Jirachi.


----------



## MAXIMUM (Jul 26, 2010)

Its just teasing me.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2010)

RockyDJ has no idea what he's talking about. 

Btw, been a fan since Gen 1. Played games since Gen 2.


----------



## Kek (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with rocky. Though with a better opinion of gen 4.


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2010)

Kso, the way it is. 2 > 3 > 1 > 5 > 4

Its not that 4th or 5th gen is bad, just not as good as the others


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2010)

2 > 1 = 3 = 5 > 4 >>> anything that would be considered "bad"

Bring it.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

I honestly thought 1st gen was the best followed up by 2nd gen


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 2 > 1 = 3 = 5 > 4 >>> anything that would be considered "bad"
> 
> Bring it.



I like the way you work it


----------



## Din (Jul 26, 2010)

Gen IV gave me Mamoswine, so I can't hate it. 


And I first thought Victini was supposed to be shaped like the v in "Gen V," but I guess it's really just v for victory instead.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 2 > 1 = 3 = 5 > 4 >>> anything that would be considered "bad"
> 
> Bring it.



I concur, tho my fav games are:

Gen 2 remakes > Gen 1 remakes > Platinum > Emerald >>>>>>>>>> anything else


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Here is the new legendary pokemon and its name is Bikutini:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I am so very dissapoint


----------



## Kek (Jul 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 2 > 1 = 3 = 5 > 4 >>> anything that would be considered "bad"
> 
> Bring it.



I can live with that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

There are certain designs from every generation I like and dislike. They are all even to me in that aspect, the only thing that sets them apart is that we were younger when introduced to the older ones andwe've since grown used to them. Although, Tangela and Jinx will always hold their "LOKO IM A PIECE OF SHIT" spot for me, personally. Anyways, this generation seems promising so far, I'm glad we're getting a new game at all, so here's to trusting gamefreak.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> I concur, tho my fav games are:
> 
> Gen 2 remakes > Gen 1 remakes > Platinum > Emerald >>>>>>>>>> anything else



I agree with u on the story of those games

but since the ds games have wifi battling i'll always prefer the ds games


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2010)

Beastly said:


> I agree with u on the story of those games
> 
> but since the ds games have wifi battling i'll always prefer the ds games



Oh it's not only the stories with me Platinum got the closest to the rematch engine I've wished for since Gen 1 and HG and SS combined an improved gameplay from Platinum with my fav bit of the story.

I've always wished for a Pokemon game that's much longer than the ordinary 8 gyms, the running shoes part and many small tweaks improved. I'd hope for the White and Black to extend the rematch idea of Platinum and most of the menu functionality of HG/SS

Plus improvement of the plot intricacy, hopefully the heaviness too, and the designs of Pokemon. 

Fortunately, although I don't really mind the new designs, and in fact like them a lot, they will be but a fraction of all the Pokes available in the game, and I am sure people will be satisfied in the end.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

Bought World Ends With You. Forgot about Heartgold. Pokemon is the second RPG now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2010)

victini another Chibi Legendary,hmm i was expecting something bigger.
But hope its have a special power like *Mind Control*

Like *Go Phek yourself with vine whip*


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont really mind some of the designs as well except the fire pig

yea i agree with u we need a pkmn game with way better plot and length than just 8 gyms


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2010)

Pokemon GTA style


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Pokemon GTA style



Upvote!

Although I'm not that much of a GTA fan, it has some things we could have in Pokemon.

And hmm. Pokemon for PC?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYjJ1FF5xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

How about a pokemon game where you control the pokemon on the top screen and draw attacks on the bottom screen, semi turn based so that on your turn your pokemon is on the top screen and you move with the D-pad and do attacks with the stylus, then it switches to the opponents turn and the view changes and you control your pokemon on the bottom screen for dodging, and possible counter attacks.

I should work for gamefreak


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYjJ1FF5xg[/YOUTUBE]



dude i got so many laughs out of this video


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How about a pokemon game where you control the pokemon on the top screen and draw attacks on the bottom screen, semi turn based so that on your turn your pokemon is on the top screen and you move with the D-pad and do attacks with the stylus, then it switches to the opponents turn and the view changes and you control your pokemon on the bottom screen for dodging, and possible counter attacks.
> 
> I should work for gamefreak



I say gtfo with this. This means i would actually have to pay attention while battling


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2010)

Sometimes i press random buttons.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

Legend said:


> Sometimes i press random buttons.



yea same here sometimes my pkmn are so sweeper that it doesnt even matter which attack i press


----------



## Kek (Jul 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYjJ1FF5xg[/YOUTUBE]



 I love this meme.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 26, 2010)

what's OU and SSBB and Smogon


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

OU is a tier in the pokemon Metagame. SSBB stands for Super Smash Bros Brawl for Wii, and Smogon is a website people who play competitively online use.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> OU is a tier in the pokemon Metagame. SSBB stands for Super Smash Bros Brawl for Wii, and Smogon is a website people who play competitively online use.



ok, what's metagame?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

metagame is basically the game played outside story mode. Gameplay mechanics change because you're versing other people who use much more advanced strategies, and the metagame is simply the battle that go on between two people who have trained their pokemon into strategies that you wouldn't normally need for in-game battles.

Basically, it's harder.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

Some pokemon fan you are Tobi


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

^Well he's 13. Most 13 year-olds only play in-game I suppose.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

what.... i don't get out much and my mom doesn't by me games, my dad's dead and i'm trying to at least raise half of the total amount of money so my mom could pay for half of it, i don't have wi-fi and if i did, i don't know how to connect to it and i didn't know about Smogon or meatgame until today


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

To be fair, I didn't know about the metagame until recently as well. Like, 2010 recent. I caught on fast, but it's too repetitive and not fun enough for me.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 27, 2010)

I just got done listening to some of the battle themes, and they're pretty good. I like (what I think is...) the wild Pokemon theme more than the other two I heard, but they're all definitely true blue Pokemon tunes. Same goes for Hiun's theme. I can't wait for the rest of the OST.

Of course, I can't really judge until I've heard them over and over a thousand times and had them permanently etched into my brain. That's the only way you can tell with Pokemon music 

EDIT: Oooh....mood killer.....


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Did i just read someone's sappy life story? 


Life stories can gtfo of my pokemon


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I just got done listening to some of the battle themes, and they're pretty good. I like (what I think is...) the wild Pokemon theme more than the other two I heard, but they're all definitely true blue Pokemon tunes. Same goes for Hiun's theme. I can't wait for the rest of the OST.
> 
> Of course, I can't really judge until I've heard them over and over a thousand times and had them permanently etched into my brain. That's the only way you can tell with Pokemon music
> 
> EDIT: Oooh....mood killer.....



1. what's OST 
2. where did you here the pokemon themes?


3. i just watched the pokemon movie trailer and minezumi wasn't in it and they said it was


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 27, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> 1. what's OST
> 2. where did you here the pokemon themes?



It's the Original Sound Track. It's an album of all the music in the game.

And I heard them in this video[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_aSt1EHSAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

i want that game so fucking bad


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone want to guess how long it'll take for the starter's evolutions to be confirmed?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

2-4 months

 and we don't have that kind of time


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> and we don't have that kind of time



Why not? We have all the time in the world.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i want that game so fucking bad



Don't cuss it makes your penis shrink.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 27, 2010)

Wait, why 2-4 months? Don't we already have a jp release date of September something?

Less than 2 months. Fuck yes.

EDIT: Hey, what happened to my penis?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Don't cuss it makes your penis shrink.



so what, my penis is small enough


i what the game sooooooooooooooo much


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Don't cuss it makes your penis shrink.



That explains so much...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> EDIT: Hey, what happened to my penis?





> That explains so much...



Tobi, learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Don't cuss it makes your penis shrink.



FFFUUUUUUU-



Tobi Oochiha said:


> so what, my penis is small enough
> 
> 
> i what the game sooooooooooooooo much


Wait, what? 

If you want the game so badly, start saving some money, you have a lot of time before the game comes out anyways.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 27, 2010)

what jobs are there for 14yos?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Tobi, whatever you do to pass the time, do that to pass the time. The info will be out before you know it...

But if you want to pass the time, then Google "Tv Tropes" and explore there for a while. Surely your naive curiosity will get you hooked onto the site and you'll be wasting 2-3 months just trying to read everything.



Tobi Oochiha said:


> what jobs are there for 14yos?



Lawn mowing, Dog Walking, Leaf Blowing...

Get creative. I just listed some of the jobs I had when I was 13.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

girlfriends 11 year old brother bought his own Wii, gamecube, plus 30+ games. He has a paper route.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, there are a lot of old desperate men who... Never mind. I forgot a lot of kids probably read this thread.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Just Tobi dude...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

I dunno. There's gotta be a few younger people. Everyone here can't be close to my age.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 27, 2010)

Anything perverted or age inappropriate that can possibly be said has...well, been said.

Besides, I'm sure Tobi's used to it by now


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Most of us are around age 17-24.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> what jobs are there for 14yos?



Depending on where you live:

Shoveling snow, raking leaves, moving the lawn, heck I was 14 year old boy and I was _babysitting_ to make a couple bucks on the side.


Panic said:


> I dunno. There's gotta be a few younger people. Everyone here can't be close to my age.



Can't say for anyone but myself, but I'm pretty close to your age, yes.


----------



## Burke (Jul 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Lawn mowing, Dog Walking, Leaf Blowing...



Lawn Walking, Dog Blowing, Leaf Mowing


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So i went on Smogon for the first time in a few months
> 
> Apparently Salamence is uber now


those morons can give him the title of being Uber for all i care ,i will still use him in my serious battling team.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> those morons can give him the title of being Uber for all i care ,i will still use him in my serious battling team.



I really dont see y salamence is uber, any ice attack can wipe the floor with him.

and i think the started evolutions will come out in 3 months


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Lawn Walking, Dog Blowing, Leaf Mowing



Wait a minute Panic, I think we found another.


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Makes me think, who's the oldest around here? Sunrider perhaps?

I'm 23 so meh, old enough.

And about that Salamance business, never really was into competitive battling so emeh.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

Same.

So when is the next B&W update? I need my fix. :B


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Makes me think, who's the oldest around here? Sunrider perhaps?
> 
> I'm 23 so meh, old enough.
> 
> And about that Salamance business, never really was into competitive battling so emeh.



No clue, I'm the same age as you bud.


Who cares about Salamence. I took one out with Explosion the other day.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm 18, I still need my pokefix.


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

This thread i getting so non-pokemon 

Anything new at all?


----------



## Munak (Jul 27, 2010)

Chillarmy.

Our first translated Poke? Should have been "Victorini" first.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Makes me think, who's the oldest around here? Sunrider perhaps?
> 
> I'm 23 so meh, old enough.
> 
> And about that Salamance business, never really was into competitive battling so emeh.



I'm 15 so im probably the youngest 

competitive battling is like the most fun part of pokemon games now.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

that's just the romanized version of the name. It could change once we get the official english translation.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Liberty ticket...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 27, 2010)

And I thought I was the oldest here at 21.

Glad to see other oldies here too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Beastly said:


> I'm 15 so im probably the youngest



You're forgetting Tobi at 14.



Black Wraith said:


> And I thought I was the oldest here at 23.
> 
> Glad to see other oldies here too.



Please don't call me an oldie yet. I know some older than me...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I'm 13 so I'm the youngest.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 27, 2010)

That Victini Pokemon looks kind of cute.


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> And I thought I was the oldest here at 23.
> 
> Glad to see other oldies here too.





Drunkenwhale said:


> You're forgetting Tobi at 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't call me an oldie yet. I know some older than me...



Brofist gentlemen

Anyway, Victini is more or less ok I guess. Tho part of the fun I get from Pokemon is getting to figure where their names come from.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Brofist gentlemen
> 
> Anyway, Victini is more or less ok I guess. Tho part of the fun I get from Pokemon is getting to figure where their names come from.



*Brofist*

Another hint on this region being based on somewhere in America, Victini is obtained by getting the Liberty Ticket. (Just trying to make the post longer...)


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *Brofist*
> 
> Another hint on this region being based on somewhere in America, Victini is obtained by getting the Liberty Ticket. (Just trying to make the post longer...)



Regardless, this is getting really US oriented gen. I kinda like what they're trying to do here. Gen 6 goes Europe?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

I say  will be Gen 6.


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

And the legendary being a bigheaded alien?

I'd like some surfin'mon. And an effin' Hank Moodymon


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

If this is US based, expect a Snorlax evolution/related pokemon, or a different fatass poke.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelsey, you're younger than my sis? Gotta tell her I'm disappoint

And Echo, Vigoroth's gonna get a branch evo with a Slaking-like looks with a remote and a KFC bucket.


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelsey.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

Australia should get a Pokemon game based on it

We have enough unique animals


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You're forgetting Tobi at 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't call me an oldie yet. I know some older than me...



I made a typo:

I'm actually 21.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 27, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Australia should get a Pokemon game based on it
> 
> We have enough unique animals



a koala pokemon


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> a koala pokemon



Unfortunately... as long as a Koala Poke would be an option for a starter, I'm afraid GF would go with a Bumerangmon legendary


----------



## Menace (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Unfortunately... *as long as a Koala Poke would be an option for a starter,* I'm afraid GF would go with a Bumerangmon legendary



Erm... final evo Grass/Fighting? I'm sort of drawing a blank here.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2010)

a robot pokemon                                                        .


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Erm... final evo Grass/Fighting? I'm sort of drawing a blank here.



Eucalyptus Pokemon

Actually a grass/fighting thingy would be godly.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 27, 2010)

A fighting/flying Poke would be awesome.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Eucalyptus Pokemon
> 
> Actually a grass/fighting thingy would be godly.



Breloom says hi.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

Fighting/Dark :ho


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2010)

A non-uber steel/dragon would be amazing


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> Breloom says hi.



I see what you did there


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> And the legendary being a bigheaded alien?
> 
> I'd like some surfin'mon



Maybe. When pokemon was starting out I wanted a floating eyeball with green slime. I recycled the idea into my own story in a situation similar to what the pokedex says about Snubbull.

Makuhita and Hariyama say hi. True they are more fashioned after Sumo wrestlers, but the fact that they can use surf means they may also play on the whole surfing comes from Hawaii thing...



Kek said:


> Breloom says hi.



Even more because it's like a Kangaroo!


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Breloom is a joke with having mach punch and Trex arms. Tho I've always liked him for the goofy designpek

Hariyama and Makuhita both look like Hawaii dudes, and in the manga Brawly's Makuhita was learning to surf too

We need more fire Pokemon seriously. Perhaps something like a salamander?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

That is awesome stuff.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> We need more fire Pokemon seriously. Perhaps something like a salamander?



Charmander.


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

But he's old news. And he's still more of a lizard, and I'm meaning an amphibian.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind another Chameleon pokemon. 

charmeleon looks nothing like a chameleon, and I can't really get into Kecleon. 

Maybe a Kecleon evo?


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> I wouldn't mind another Chameleon pokemon.
> 
> charmeleon looks nothing like a chameleon, and I can't really get into Kecleon.
> 
> Maybe a Kecleon evo?



Salameon

Or Kelclemander:ho

I would like it to lose that annoying ability of his

An Absol evo anyone?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

I really want a Kecleon Evo.


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Absol evo would be uber


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

Would his Evo bring signs of the Apocalypse?


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

Absol evo = The Second Coming


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

It will rain down flaming Geodudes and Gravelers.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> An Absol evo anyone?



Oh, totally. It'd need about 20 points added to all of its stats, though. Which isn't hard to believe, considering many two-stage Pok?mon get massive boosts overall.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

Raining Zubats and Geodude: truly the worst fate.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2010)

The water starter is sooooooooo cute and so is the grass

I don't like the fire pig though


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Raining Zubats and Geodude: truly the worst fate.



And.

Tentacool.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> And.
> 
> Tentacool.



FFFFFFFFFF

Its a whole ocean Gamefreak. Don't make us have to fish for 90% of it's inhabitants.


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Like seriously there should be two options while surfing/walkign around. 

1 - Traveling, gtfo wild pokemon i dont want to battle you >:I

2 - Training, POKEMANZ COME HERE I WANT TO KILL YOU.


----------



## Menace (Jul 27, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> The water starter is sooooooooo cute and so is the grass
> 
> I don't like the fire pig though



Heretic! The Holy Hog of War will feast on your innards.


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh so just saying, Nothing can beat the judgment of Kratos


----------



## Menace (Jul 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh so just saying, Nothing can beat the judgment of Kratos



To each their own.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2010)

Fire Pig is gonna be so boss when it evolves into this:


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> Fire Pig is gonna be so boss when it evolves into this:



You can't link danbooru 


But that is so boss.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Every gimmick pokemon should get an evolution, so they become usable and not simply gimmicky.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 28, 2010)

Beastly said:


> I'm 15 so im probably the youngest
> 
> competitive battling is like the most fun part of pokemon games now.



i'm 14



Nois said:


> Unfortunately... as long as a Koala Poke would be an option for a starter, I'm afraid GF would go with a Bumerangmon legendary



Bumerangmon? and i hope the do come up with a koala pokemon



GeneralFuruichi said:


> It will rain down flaming Geodudes and Gravelers.


i... would love that. you forgot the golems.....



GeneralFuruichi said:


> Would his Evo bring signs of the Apocalypse?


yes, yes it would



Laex said:


> Like seriously there should be two options while surfing/walkign around.
> 
> 1 - Traveling, gtfo wild pokemon i dont want to battle you >:I
> 
> 2 - Training, POKEMANZ COME HERE I WANT TO KILL YOU.



that's how i think of things when i'm playing



Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Heretic! The Holy Hog of War will feast on your innards.



you want it in haggas form or hamburger form?


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> you want it in haggas form or hamburger form?



Aren't hamburgers made from cows?


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Heretic! The Holy Hog of War will feast on your innards.



Egad! 

 My otter will save me.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2010)

Pignition will fry every shit people throw at it

And it'll evaporate your Otter


----------



## Burke (Jul 28, 2010)

: datasswings


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> : datasswings



I wonder what that emoticon would look like...


----------



## Kek (Jul 28, 2010)

The Battle Factory just made me fall in love with Spinda. Now I hope we get a big dizzy red panda this gen. pek


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 28, 2010)

i want an evo of spinda and donphan

wings


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2010)

I want a ninjask evo and possibly a stantler or Tauros evo


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 28, 2010)

Farfetch'd Evo.

That is all.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2010)

Mightyena, Absol, Pinsir, Farfetched, Chatot, and all similar Pokemon should have an evo


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

So CoroCoro should be out sometime soon, with a new Legendary I hear(might be Victini).


----------



## Munak (Jul 28, 2010)

Changed my mind about Farfetch'd, but Qwilfish should get one.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So CoroCoro should be out sometime soon, with a new Legendary I hear(might be Victini).



The corocoro will include details of Victini?

Edit:

Rumors :33



> * Golduck will get an evolution named “Bossduck” (Bosudakku) if its traded with the item “Aqua Booster” (just like Magma Booster/Elec Booster).
> 
> * Jynx will evolve in a similar manner, evolution named Rachiirudo if its traded holding the item “Chilled Booster”.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Or a new Legendary.


----------



## Kek (Jul 28, 2010)

My list of wanted Evos: Sableye, Spinda, Luvdisc (which I got but unsatisfied with ), Kecleon, Mightyena.  



Stroev said:


> So CoroCoro should be out sometime soon, with a new Legendary I hear(might be Victini).



lol Don't these shows/magazines co-ordinate anything? Pokemon Sunday announces it will reveal a new poke, that was revealed over a week before in either corocoro or like victini, at the end of a movie. And vice versa.

Such cockteasers.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 28, 2010)

> * Jynx will evolve in a similar manner, evolution named Rachiirudo if its traded holding the item “Chilled Booster”.


If this is true, all I gotta say is "_about damn time_."


----------



## Tyler (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> If this is true, all I gotta say it _about damn time_.



I actually hoped Gochiruzeru (sp?) was the evo. They both got juicy lips.


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

Bossduck?


----------



## Mαri (Jul 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> My list of wanted Evos: Sableye, Spinda, Luvdisc (which I got but unsatisfied with ), Kecleon, Mightyena.....



If you check serebii, it said they made an Evo for Luvdisc if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kek (Jul 28, 2010)

Mαri said:


> If you check serebii, it said they made an Evo for Luvdisc if I remember correctly.





> Luvdisc (*which I got* but unsatisfied with



I know there's a luvdisc evo, but I don't like it so far. That is my list of wanted evos. So far only one has been fulfilled.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Bossduck?



This idea is epic

I mean, Golduck brings back memories

But but, Mightyena Dark/Fighting or Dark/Ghost


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 28, 2010)

Beastly said:


> I want a ninjask evo and possibly a stantler or Tauros evo



Reminds me of the disappointment of the fake Tauros evo 


Minotauros, come baaaaack!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2010)

you know wat, for some reason i wanted a generation full of completely new pokemon (not evolutions of previous pkmn. kinda like gen 1/kanto


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2010)

Beastly said:


> you know wat, for some reason i wanted a generation full of completely new pokemon (not evolutions of previous pkmn. kinda like gen 1/kanto



That would be possible if they made a game on Australia-like terrain. Separated from influences from teh rest of the world.

Which reminds me.

A lemur Pokemon:33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Farfetch'd Evo.
> 
> That is all.


Absur'd would make a great name for his evo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Lemur, Koala, Polar Bear, Penguin, Dalmation, Alligator Snapping Turtle, Flying Squirrel, Giant Squid, Pangolin.

There are pokemon resembling some of these but not enough based off of.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 28, 2010)

Guinea Pig.


----------



## Kek (Jul 28, 2010)

Osprey and non-legendary phoenix


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 28, 2010)

I want a Eevee evo


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2010)

I bet we're gonna get Steel and Bug or Ground Eevee this gen.

Ghost Eevee would be awesome too


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

They need to make the eevee line have better stats so you can have a team of nothing but eevees


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Better stats?


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes. Better. Stats.

Plain english


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you ever been hit by an Espeon's Psybeam? Been bitten by a Flareon's fire fang?


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

They all have one good stat. Everything else is shit. And you know it.

Like espeon's def and HP is pitiful.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Well yeah, that's the point. That's the gimmick


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

Idec. They need to have average stats except for their exceptional ones. Would make them so much better.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

They need to make it so that breeding two pokemon you'd get a new one, like Dragon Warrior Monsters and such.


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

Gar shit would be gar.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you think they will keep Musharna's name in the english game? Because I was thinking about a possible english name and I got nothing.


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> They need to make it so that breeding two pokemon you'd get a new one, like Dragon Warrior Monsters and such.



The spawn of a Dragonite and a Garchomp...

Would most certainly bring about the apacolypse.


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

You're doing it wrong >:I

Salamence and Garchamp > your mother.


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> You're doing it wrong >:I
> 
> Salamence and Garchamp > your mother.



I'm sorry. Please forgive me.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

D'aaaawww. :33

I wish Mawhile had an evolution though


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yes. Better. Stats.





Laex said:


> Like espeon's def and HP is pitiful.



But it's Speed and Sp. Atk are wonderful. Why be able to take a hit when nearly everything that encounters you falls?

I know of a pokemon what would be better off with a Sp.Atk and Speed boost...

Raichu. It needs to be a little bit faster, not Deoxys-S faster, but still faster.


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

They just need a higher BST. Would make them much more epic.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

That's probably the best thing that's ever happened ever.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2010)

I know. I just HAD to post it


----------



## Din (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww'd.

No, still aww'ing.


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Now if we could only go back in time and do that in elementary school.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 29, 2010)

it's cool, i don't like it, but it's cool


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> it's cool, i don't like it, but it's cool



what is this i dont even.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn, I should have thought of that back when I was in 6th grade.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2010)

i can tell by his comment  tobi hasn't hit puberty yet


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 29, 2010)

That is too adorable. 

The sort of women I go out with, I like to think they'd respond well to that. Most certainly would catch me, hook line and sinker.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I know a couple friends that when they liked me, would have died if I did this for them. 

My current girlfriend isn't too into pokemon, but I think I'm going to get her into it. She has an Old brick-style ds though, so when I get my 3DS I'll give her my red slim.


----------



## Munak (Jul 29, 2010)

Why, that is the most beautiful Pokemon-inspired thing I have ever seen. 

If it were me, though... I'd replace the entire team with Roselias. Or whatever Pokemon makes a girl giddy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Why, that is the most beautiful Pokemon-inspired thing I have ever seen.
> 
> If it were me, though... I'd replace the entire team with Roselias. Or whatever Pokemon makes a girl giddy.



Well, when you lead a team of Roselias to finish the Elite Four in _Pokemon Red Version_, be sure to call us.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

Most girls who I knew back in the day thought pokemon was stupid, had I tried that the game would've been dumped in the trash the moment they saw it...

Meanwhile playing as Kirby in Brawl and kicking ass garnered a few girls' interest... (Of course, I play Kirby in Brawl because he's my main...)


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 29, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> i can tell by his comment  tobi hasn't hit puberty yet



how do you know if i didn't hit puberty yet?


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

The lack of hormones


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 29, 2010)

what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 29, 2010)

Probably that you lack hormones


----------



## Menace (Jul 29, 2010)

That's awesome. 

Holy shit though, that's a pretty over-leveled team. Blue's most powerful poke is only in the mid-sixties.


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2010)

Technicalities

Just shows how much love was put into this shit.

You think he/she would go out with her/him if they were all lvl 5 fucktards before pewter gym?


Love needs sacrifice


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 29, 2010)

i hope victini is a ghost/fire type


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Ha. That is just one great prediction.


----------



## Menace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i hope victini is a ghost/fire type



Looks too annoying cheerful to be ghost.


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

It's most likely part psychic; 3 out of the 5 fairy legends are.


----------



## Munak (Jul 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Well, when you lead a team of Roselias to finish the Elite Four in _Pokemon Red Version_, be sure to call us.



You know what I meant. 

I'd do it in my Emerald, although where the fuck is that thing anyways.


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

E4 vs. 6 igglybuffs.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> E4 vs. 6 igglybuffs.



E4<<< 6 igglybuffs


Unconfirmed: Gigaiasu is a Bug/Ground Pokemon that will appear in Black and White.
National Dex:610


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2010)

btw did they reveal the types for reshiram and zekrom?

i always thought zekrom was steel/dragon and reshiram was either normal/dragon or fire/dragon


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 29, 2010)

i don't know if ya know this already


N is one of the several new characters set to appear in the Pokemon Black and White Versions. His real name is not known. He appears to be a anti-villain of sorts, in that he views Pokemon as friends/equals, and is against the way Pokemon are usually treated. He wants to separate Humans and Pokemon from each other, thus making it "Black and White." For that purpose, he seeks the power he needs, to make his wish come true. While his intentions may seem very good (if not downright self-sacrificing), his methods are also very extreme, to the point that he might be a bit of a fanatic, which in return presumably causes him to clash with the player and his/her friends/allies serveral times through out the game(s). Though still unconfirmed, its very likely that the power N is looking for, is somehow connected to the two Legendary Pokemon Zekrom and Reshiram, both of which are the mascots of the Black and White Versions, respectively.


----------



## Menace (Jul 29, 2010)

Beastly said:


> btw did they reveal the types for reshiram and zekrom?
> 
> i always thought zekrom was steel/dragon and reshiram was either normal/dragon or fire/dragon



Tobi's got some competition. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reshiram is Dragon/Fire and Zekrom is Dragon/Electric.


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

This is the pokemon thread.

We are lazy fucks and that is tl;dr.


----------



## Menace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i don't know if ya know this already
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Summary:* The paragraph is describing Cheren/N/Wally, his goals, how he wants Pokemon to be treated better, etc.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Tobi, all the information pertaining to Black and White that has been released up to this point, we already know about it. 

So read serebii, and please stop being a slowpoke.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Stantler pre evo


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2010)

and i thought team galaxy looked stupid


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Meerhog "My little romanized name for it"

They look scary standing up like that next to each other.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 30, 2010)

huh....Gen 1 is the original
Gen 2 is legendary theme
Gen 3 is tropical theme
Gen 4 is mythical theme
IS Gen 5 going to be nature theme?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 30, 2010)

theres another new one


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Pelliper evo lol.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2010)

looks like it's wearing a strapless bra


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> looks like it's wearing a strapless bra



my thoughts exactly. but im guessing its the fact that its just a costume show.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Or it could be a female only species and has blue feathers on her breast. Nidoqueen, Gorbeyss. Although the latter could be male.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2010)

The new pokemon look sweet. I like the music show replacing contests tbh.


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm... that Generation is starting to look sweet. And on a side note, showed this to my lil' sis, she went 'hurrr durrrr zombie wants'

So I guess GF nailed it once again with the <15 people at least.

And I bet that new bra-bird is a female Wingull evolution


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2010)

1.the new racoon thing evolution remindme a little of Xatu.
2.i hope the deer pokemon is not related to Stantler
3.the swan is a okay pokemon and after 4th gens we finally get one.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Not really feeling the 3 new pokes. And that Pokemon Musical looks a lot like the contests from the pictures. Dress up, dance, maybe sing. Ugh. -~-

I'd rather have an improved/changed Pokeathalon.

But the way you transfer pokemon through the mini-game? Is that like the PokePark? If it is, I hope it's quicker than going out and catching them all.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy shit, 3d CG, football player pokemon(or so I thought at first), cannons, Oracle of Seasons, THE MAN chasing you down during missions, using bows to catch pokemon, wow.

Some kind of black magic or something right here.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 30, 2010)

Pause the video at 1:15 and look at that in game map.

Fuckin' sexy


----------



## Menace (Jul 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Holy shit, 3d CG, football player pokemon(or so I thought at first), cannons, Oracle of Seasons, THE MAN chasing you down during missions,* using bows to catch pokemon*, wow.
> 
> Some kind of black magic or something right here.



Holy shit what?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 30, 2010)

I think they're starting to run out of ideas for the antagonists


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

................................


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2010)

umm wow thats sad


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not feeling very impressed. It seems like they're just tacking on new stuff because the formula is starting to lose fans.

But OMG Autumn! =/ I love Autumn.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

They're Team Plasma. And they're wearing, Knight outfits.

wat


----------



## t3hVeG (Jul 30, 2010)

They need to fire the design team, it seems like the characters and pokemon just keep looking worse and worse every iteration of the series.


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

So this thing where you can send pokemon to the computer. What is this


----------



## Din (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the girl Plasma design looks cute. 

The dude...not so much.


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

......... 


They're both terrible.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, I was starting to like all of the pokemon, and now "team plasma" comes up.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd do girl plasma.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 30, 2010)

They looks so stupid. 

What ever happened to the good ol' plain shirt with the team insignia on it and some plain pants to match the shirt.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2010)

They look like some sort of cult


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 30, 2010)

*Pok?mon Black and White Trailer - New Gameplay + Team Plasma + Global Link + New Battle System*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zblosCUMioA&playnext=1&videos=fKd5_JZ6ecM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Keep complaining, their gonna be all up in your muthafuckin face in the game and anime anyways so better get used to it now.


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

Tobi.. I swear to god.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 30, 2010)

what...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Jynx looks so happy for a new humanshaped girl to come around lol.


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

We've been talking about that video for like 3 pages now 



+ Yay happy jynx


----------



## Mαri (Jul 30, 2010)

Team Plasma?


----------



## KBL (Jul 30, 2010)

I want Team Magma back


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> We've been talking about that video for like 3 pages now
> 
> 
> 
> + Yay happy jynx



what... i can't post videos now?! am i going to go back to being the slowest one here??!! is somebody else taking my place for posting videos?! that ain't gonna happen, e-v-e-r.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> So this thing where you can send pokemon to the computer. What is this



Some dream thing where you can collect berries, and find pokemon where they are "transfered" to a place in the game where you can catch them.



Tobi Oochiha said:


> what... i can't post videos now?! am i going to go back to being the slowest one here??!! is somebody else taking my place for posting videos?! that ain't gonna happen, e-v-e-r.



It's that you're fast enough.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Mexican.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2010)

Geez you'd think she would have enough hair...


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

You dont need to post the video if we've all saw it already.


----------



## KBL (Jul 30, 2010)

lol she needs a Ludicolo


lol


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 30, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> what... i can't post videos now?! am i going to go back to being the slowest one here??!! is somebody else taking my place for posting videos?! that ain't gonna happen, e-v-e-r.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what does that mean?



Laex said:


> You dont need to post the video if we've all saw it already.



when i post videos i don't look through the thread, i just post the video


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 30, 2010)

God I love this. 



It makes me wonder, though. Were are we going to use surf? There's a location on the east coast that you would need it for, but that looks like it's out of the way and not story related. And even if it is needed to progress the story, it would still be less surfing necessary than there was in DPt, which is saying something. And who's to say we won't get ferried out there?

Maybe surf isn't an HM anymore?

EDIT: 





Tobi Oochiha said:


> when i post videos i don't look through the thread, i just post the video


That's kind of the problem, y'know?


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

Well maybe you should next time


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> what does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> when i post videos i don't look through the thread, i just post the video



I posted that video first. _HOURS_ before you did. Your too slow.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 30, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> God I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe one of the bridges gets broken down and you need to use surf to get to where you're going. You never know


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow...the Team Plasma design screams crappy cosplayer...why would you pick a Knight to model your team outfit on.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 30, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I posted that video first. _HOURS_ before you did. *Your too slow.*



i'm too slow? i've been the one posting the damn videos on this fucking thread...


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

The damn videos we've already saw.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i'm too slow? i've been the one posting the damn videos on this fucking thread...



Your basically my little quoter. You should start quoting my post as soon as you click on this thread because you post the EXACT same things I post when you post something. Except its either 12 hours, or days late.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wow...the Team Plasma design screams crappy cosplayer...why would you pick a Knight to model your team outfit on.


An imporvement over Galactic's skin-tight outfit, that's for sure.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Tobi. I'm willing to help you. Whatever you want to post in this thread, I want you to pm it to me first for evaluation. Then I will check to see if it's already been posted and make suggestions, and save you from being berated every time you come here, and save us from your slowpoke-ness.

Think of me as your personal NF training coach. 

If not, then don't expect anything to change.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> Tobi. I'm willing to help you. Whatever you want to post in this thread, I want you to pm it to me first for evaluation. Then I will check to see if it's already been posted and make suggestions, and save you from being berated every time you come here, and save us from your slowpoke-ness.
> 
> Think of me as your personal NF training coach.
> 
> If not, then don't expect anything to change.



whatever... fine

_________________________________________
*Pokemon Black and White 2 Leaked Anime Pictures In Color*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRS3G-SBLFg&playnext=1&videos=8rdxV7dq2E0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain America (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll probably start off with the fire pig Pokemon.


----------



## Munak (Jul 30, 2010)

God, almost every new trainer I see is tanned.

I lurve it.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2010)

That map looks kinda amazing 

surf abuse much?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

I like Tobi's videos, I don't always have the time or want to look through the thread to find new stuff.


----------



## firefist (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it me, or does this gen has less cities than the other ones?


and stop hatin on that guy. not everyone is following every post in this thread. hard to find anything new.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 30, 2010)

Instead of this stupid Team Plasma shit they should have brought back Giovanni and Team Rocket.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah firefist I think it does have less cities.

Team Plasma looks retarded. We should have had something like... Team Blackhole and Team Whiteout or something, two badass teams.


----------



## firefist (Jul 30, 2010)

meh, as long as some cities are good I won't mind.

Lol Team Plasma. What kind of criminals are they supposed to be, with their failed fashion look. The developers are trying too hard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

I still trust gamefreak, I'm curious to see what they have in store for us.

They still look retarded, though.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

I was hoping of a return to two teams fighting against each other. I mean c'mon, this would've been the perfect gen for that going by N's beliefs. 

I mean what's their motivation? The same as N's? the complete opposite of N's? Something completely unrelated?


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh so did anyone notice the double wild battles?


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

I noticed. I hope you don't have partners that kill the one you're trying to catch this time around. 

DP went like: 
'No way a Dustox! ' 
'Chansey used egg bomb, Critical hit! Dustox fainted. :B' 
'FFFFFF'

Every single time


----------



## firefist (Jul 30, 2010)

what's N?


lol the double wild fight was surprising, so was the 3on3. it's only a matter of time till you fight 6on6.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

He's the antagonist. Like you're rival Silver in HGSS


----------



## firefist (Jul 30, 2010)

the green haired one?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't even want to imagine how many older men would have this Pokemon locked up in there house acting as a housewife. I know Mr Mime was Ash's moms little husband, but that pic gives me weird vibes.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

^ Uh oh. Looks like there's a new Kirlia for this gen.



Firefist said:


> the green haired one?



yea


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 30, 2010)

Firefist said:


> meh, as long as some cities are good I won't mind.
> 
> Lol Team Plasma. What kind of criminals are they supposed to be, with their failed fashion look. The developers are trying too hard.



Team Plasma obviously wants to steal all of the Plasma in the world.

They are trying to make a vampire pokemon in a lab genetically and they wanna make it uber strong by feeding it all the Plasma ever.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

And the only source of plasma they know of is in the sun, so they're going to steal the sun for its plasma and use it to take over the world. 

And they also like to re-enact famous medieval battles in their spare time. 



> I thought it was Gardevoir that was fetished.



Her too, but Kirlia is like the little moe girl, which is what that pic reminded me of. Well, at least she is on danbooru


----------



## firefist (Jul 30, 2010)

I just read that the protagonists are supposed to be adults.

really? they still look so young.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Not adults, like 16ish I thought. Older than the original protagonists.


----------



## Menace (Jul 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Team Whiteout



 

......


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

Older than usual


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I thought it was Gardevoir that was fetished.


Well really that entire evolution line was, except maybe Ralts.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Ralts is usually portrayed as a little boy anyways.




And has anyone heard of this joke yet?



> Your mom likes to *Rhydon* my dick


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2010)

Tyler said:


> And has anyone heard of this joke yet?
> "Your mom likes to *Rhydon* my dick"


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2010)

lol wut?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone here wanna pokemon battle? I'll show anyone who's willing the best way to make my *bulbasaur*.

If you don't wanna fight my grass type, I could always just skip the formalities and just go ahead and let my *butterfree*.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2010)

The fucks going on here?!?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

*closes pokeballs quickly and shoves in pockets while blushing*

NOTHING WRAITH SIR, NOTHING.


----------



## Munak (Jul 30, 2010)

Having too much fun, aren't we? 

Mewtwo.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

@ you bitch


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

This adds to the current topic


----------



## Menace (Jul 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> This adds to the current topic



DO WANT.


----------



## KBL (Jul 30, 2010)

Tits are the solution to everything


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2010)

Echø said:


> *closes pokeballs quickly and shoves in pockets while blushing*
> 
> NOTHING WRAITH SIR, NOTHING.



Just keep the Caterpie in the Pokeballs.

Edit:
Sorry for the delay. Last night, Oha Suta revealed soime new information from a new video. Courtesy of Filb, where you'll find the video. First, the evolution of Minezumi has been revealed, called Miruhoggu (ミルホッグ). Next, a Deer Pokémon called Shikijika (シキジカ) got revealed, as did a stork Pokémon in a new feature that presumably replaces contests; Pokémon Musical. The video also indicates that seasonal areas exist within the game and confirm Team Plasma as the new Team within the games. The transfer of Pokémon is also now done through a mini-game called the *PokéShifter*.

When I read this I thought at first it said Pokeshitter


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Phew, I thought you posted that info because you thought no one saw it


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

So I hear from a guy who heard from a guy that the pokemon league is optional/not the main point of the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Phew, I thought you posted that info because you thought no one saw it



....


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

YOU SHADDUP STROEV


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

NO

And it's just rumor.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you know that Knuckles uses the same Martial Arts as Bruce Lee?


----------



## Menace (Jul 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So I hear from a guy who heard from a guy that the pokemon league is optional/not the main point of the game.



How many noobs who never train their Pokemon do you think would choose not to challenge the Pokemon League if this turned out to be true?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

Only pussies don't make challenges. 



> According to a dude that leaked information a while back that is turning out to be true(Team Galaxy, starter names, female professor), there will be around 150 new pokemon, and getting badges is not the goal in this game. Optional pokemon league seems odd, but it could be a breath of fresh air.


Though he got the name of the team wrong, unless he's mentioning last gen's leaks.


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

My. Pokemon game. Is ruined.


But what the hell are they going to do with the story if not gym badges? >:I


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Story isn't gym badges! Fuck yeah! That means we have a completely new brand spankin new story, but can still get the gym badges! This is fucking SWEET.


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2010)

It's funny that people are actually afraid of the changes when they become more and more possible

Maybe this gen is going to be more of the  go there-beat boss-get shit-move on type of an rpg


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Fuck that shit. Having no badges is like having no pokemon evolutions. 

Its a staple of the entire game.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't care. I just want me a swan with blue tittys.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

It didn't say there would be no badges.

ITT- PEOPLE THAT CAN'T READ.

It just says they wont be the story, it wont be the goal. I promise that gamefreak doesn't have the balls to take them out entirely.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2010)

Gym badges optional?

Make it happen


----------



## Munak (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm guessing the main story's going to be chasing after N or stopping the Teamsters. 

I hope we'll have the ability to choose the gyms we want to challenge at the order we want.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> I'm guessing the main story's going to be chasing after N or stopping the Teamsters.
> 
> I hope we'll have the ability to choose the gyms we want to challenge at the order we want.



That'd be cool, but how would they do it? The levels would have to be varying.. maybe that would be a better way of rematches as well, the levels varying.


----------



## Munak (Jul 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> That'd be cool, but how would they do it? The levels would have to be varying.. maybe that would be a better way of rematches as well, the levels varying.



At the very least, we can fight say, the Dragon-type gym at level 10. 

I don't think it's outside Gamefreak's capabilities... level scaling has been done to death already.


----------



## Menace (Jul 30, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> At the very least, we can fight say, the Dragon-type gym at level 10.



Perhaps having certain stages of levels that the Gym pokemon could be at and the moves they can use in accordance to your team's levels?

Caterpie used String Shot!

Dragonite used Thunder Wave!


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Perhaps having certain stages of levels that the Gym pokemon could be at and the moves they can use in accordance to your team's levels?
> 
> Caterpie used String Shot!
> 
> Dragonite used Thunder Wave!



... Level 10 dragonite?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2010)

Level 10 Garchomp


----------



## Frieza (Jul 30, 2010)

If pokemon league is optional.. then they should remove fly as an HM.. Make us angry that we have to walk/bike run or rollerblade all the way over to the next location.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

lol at rollerblading in my pokemaynz


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2010)

Shikijika :33


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the same guy that you guys are talking about, but somebody had Aragi's and Isshu's names, Team Plasma, and triple battles as rumored months before they were all confirmed to be true. One more thing he listed along with those is that the Galactic executives will come back as a part of team Plasma. Interesting....


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

If gyms are as optional as contests, then the story line would have to be fighting Team Plasma. 

If so, they'd have to lengthen it far beyond the previous Evil Team struggles. Otherwise the story line would be quite short. Imagine playing through DPPt, but only comprised of fighting Team Galactic.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

I really just hope they tweak random encounters and make the enemy team have a slightly bigger variety of pokemon. I swear I've fought that exact same Zubat/Skuntank/Poocheyena thrice earlier in the same area/team base.


----------



## firefist (Jul 31, 2010)

Gym badges optional?
New story?


Fuck yeah


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I really just hope they tweak random encounters and make the enemy team have a slightly bigger variety of pokemon. I swear I've fought that exact same Zubat/Skuntank/Poocheyena thrice earlier in the same area/team base.



They'll probably have electric/fire/ice pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Team Plasma's goal should be to fly poke-airlines into the GTS to stop global trade.



I'm going to hell. again.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2010)

Back from a week of camping.

Saw the new information on Serebii.

Jizzed.


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2010)

Team Plasma are effin Templars

Bu they look


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2010)

They have a black gym leader now?

this is like the first black person in a pokemon game...ever


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2010)

Well wasn't Dahlia Black? She has the body of a black girl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Well wasn't Dahlia Black? She has the body of a black girl.


Dahliah had tan skin


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry but uh whos Dahlia?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> Dahliah had tan skin



How do you explain those hips and titties?


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

She the Battle Arcade's Brain.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

Beastly said:


> sorry but uh whos Dahlia?


Arcade Star Dahlia from the 4th generation's Battle Frontier


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Munak (Jul 31, 2010)

Phoebe can be Hawaiian.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 31, 2010)

Dunno, she could be latina. The look just screams J. Lo.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it's just the vast amount of fanart of her that's confused people. A fair amount makes her skin look much darker than it is.


----------



## Burke (Jul 31, 2010)

Is this new?

i see bout 3 poke i haven t seen before :l


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2010)

It was released yesterday


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Is this new?
> 
> i see bout 3 poke i haven t seen before :l


Yes and no. Yes it's new but we've already started discussing it. In fact our current discussion involves the new Gym Leader Aroe.


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

I bet she uses Dark type pokemon.

*is shot*


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Remember the good old days when Smugleaf had more than 50% of the pole votes? 

And why is no one mentioning brock?  (though if I remember correctly he's not black )


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2010)

kinzey said:


> though if I remember correctly he's not black



That's probably why.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> I bet she uses Dark type pokemon.
> 
> *is shot*


I'd laugh if that turned out to be true.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> I bet she uses Dark type pokemon.
> 
> *is shot*



lol that'd be so funny


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That's probably why.



Really? Are you sure? No, that doesn't add up.


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2010)

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



Maybe I will


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

Pokebeach calls her Aloe.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2010)

Just saw this:


Seriously, WTF?!?


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 31, 2010)

Have I finally outgrown Pokemon?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

Beastly said:


> They have a black gym leader now?
> 
> this is like the first black person in a pokemon game...ever



brock



Lance Vance said:


> Have I finally outgrown Pokemon?



yes...yes you have


----------



## Divi (Jul 31, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> 
> Seriously, WTF?!?



...Are...are those knight outfits... THEIR NAME IS PLASMA?

Brb dying.


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2010)

So serebii got updates a few minutes ago 

Not much about the games but, this new anime guy


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> brock


Tan =/= Black


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2010)

I always though brock was pretty azn with dem eyes


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

what does his eyes look like


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> I always though brock was pretty azn with dem eyes



yea theres no debate here about him being black with those eyes


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm6EbuayCe4[/YOUTUBE]

...

Iris hides her pokemon in her hair D:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

**slowly*:*that's just nasty


----------



## Din (Jul 31, 2010)

You can battle football players 

face it, nay-sayers, Isshu is _in America!_


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> You can battle football players
> 
> face it, nay-sayers, Isshu is _in America!_


Then shouldn't you say _American_ football players?


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2010)

They are totally not putting it in america  Always resembles actual Japanese landscapes.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Then shouldn't you say _American_ football players?



you haven't watched yu-gi-oh abridged have you


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Din (Jul 31, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Then shouldn't you say _American_ football players?



I don?t understand a word you just said. Try speaking American; it?s the only language I understand.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

i like that new move, i'm gonna call it shell swipe


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2010)

I like Iris. She looks Black. I hope she's black. Cause I like things that are black. Thats why I want the version thats Black. Because I'm black. I know Zekroms black. But I don't like him like that.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2010)

lol female tarzan


----------



## Munak (Jul 31, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> 
> Seriously, WTF?!?



Words cannot express how much LMAO I have inside right now.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

words cannot express how this looks so much like a pokemon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 31, 2010)

_In thine name of our Plasma Lord, we shalt smote thee!_



I dunno, that's what came to mind for grunt dialogue. lol


----------



## Munak (Jul 31, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> _In thine name of our Plasma Lord, we shalt smote thee!_
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, that's what came to mind for grunt dialogue. lol



Then calling us heathens and witchburning... OK, maybe not the last one.


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

King Plasma?

lol at the new anime.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> you haven't watched yu-gi-oh abridged have you


The fact I have a Brooklyn Rage shirt says otherwise.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

where'd you get it? i want it


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> words cannot express how this looks so much like a pokemon



Lillymon looks way better than some punk ass pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Lillymon is like the uncalled for offspring of A Gray Alien and a forest sprite. 

It's absolutely fucking terrifying.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Lillymon looks way better than some punk ass pokemon.



it just looks like a pokemon, is that so bad?


----------



## Burke (Jul 31, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Yes and no. Yes it's new but we've already started discussing it. In fact our current discussion involves the new Gym Leader Aroe.



I gotta stop huffin paint, and resume trolling the forum


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I gotta stop huffin paint, and resume trolling the forum



what u doing on paint?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Tobi, you're a troll. Admit it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

haughty, pretentious motherfuckers they are.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 31, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm6EbuayCe4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...
> 
> Iris hides her pokemon in her hair D:



Even in the anime, Smugleaf has dignity, that boss.


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

They looking fucking scary. 

If I were to meet them IRL, I'd high-tail it outta there.

Just imagine being surrounded by a pack of those guys.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

Echø said:


> Tobi, you're a troll. Admit it.



what do you mean by that? seriously


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> what do you mean by that? seriously



Say it isn't so tobi. I tried to help you. 

An example of a troll would be. somebody makes a dupe (fake) account here, goes into a thread and is very annoying and such, just to piss off other people in the thread. Doesn't always have to be a dupe though. there are trolls who outright say 'FUCK POKEMANZ U UIEFBJKFB' and there are others that vary in subtlety

and if u are a troll, the fact that I explained that to you makes u more successful as a troll. damn it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jul 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> Say it isn't so tobi. I tried to help you.
> 
> An example of a troll would be. somebody makes a dupe (fake) account here, goes into a thread and is very annoying and such, just to piss off other people in the thread. Doesn't always have to be a dupe though. there are trolls who outright say 'FUCK POKEMANZ U UIEFBJKFB' and there are others that vary in subtlety



oh, i'm not that


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> oh, i'm not that



Yes you are.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

no.... i'm not


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> no.... i'm not



Yes you are.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST SAY!!! I'M GOD FUCKING *NOT!!!*


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST SAY!!! I'M GOD FUCKING *NOT!!!*


yes you are.​


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> yes you are.​



SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!



why don't you make me.​


----------



## Din (Aug 1, 2010)

*popcorn* **


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> it just looks like a pokemon, is that so bad?





How exactly does that look like a Pokemon?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

how the fuck can can i!!! i don't know where u are you fuckin troll

you keep saying i'm trolling everybody but your trolling me u little fucktard




Tyler said:


> How exactly does that look like a Pokemon?



it looks like an evolution of celebi and yes i know legendaries can't evolve so don't even start


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

im on the ceiling​







yes you are​


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Prove to us that you aren't a troll by posting a mature, grammar-correct, intelligent, pokemon-related post.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Echø said:


> im on the ceiling​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you scare me, a lot...

AND NO THE FUCK I'M NOT!!!




Kek said:


> Prove to us that you aren't a troll by posting a mature, grammar-correct, intelligent, pokemon-related post.



what about Echo?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

just because i wrote that doesn't mean



> *
> T
> R
> O
> ...


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Echo has posted at least 2 thousand intelligent posts and has been a part of the poke community here for months. He's proven himself. You have not. right now they are doing this because you are so bothered by it and its entertaining for them. If you don't let it bother you, or at least act like it doesn't bother you, then people will stop. If you don't want to be seen as a troll, don't act like one. If you don't want to act like one, start posting intelligent and non-noob posts. 

But really, I don't wanna come in here everytime to see something like this happening, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Do it the in convo thread if you have to, but not here.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> just because i wrote that doesn't mean



It does too.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

i not coming here for a while...


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

For any mods who don't know why I'm doing what I'm doing, I'll just say this;

You never learn to not touch the stove until you touch the stove.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 1, 2010)

tobi leaving?

take tyler with you


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 1, 2010)

Just when it seemed like things got peaceful here, shit got reignited.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> tobi leaving?
> 
> take tyler with you



No I'm fine here. And I'm not going anywhere. You can log the fuck out though. I'm dying to read a clever response your gonna sit and think about for a few minutes before posting.







:33


Edit:



> * Mamepato evolves into Hatoopoo
> * New bug pokemon: Kurogumo which evolves into Denchura (the spider) rumor says it is bug poison.  This would be rather odd as “den” can relate to electricity
> * Pikachu shows up in the wild
> * Other Pokemon he saw: Sandshrew, Wobbuffet, Murkrow, and Stunky
> ...



I like the idea of Shikijika being a multi evolving pokemon. The modern Eevee.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 1, 2010)

What's with the pokemon section getting all hostile? It's pretty fuckin' gay. I thought this would stay the friendly section without people thinking they were hot shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2010)

I wake up and there's a full blown war in this thread.

Come on guys lighten up.


----------



## firefist (Aug 1, 2010)

People clear your personal problems with others via pm or whatever and not in this thread.
I wondered if there were any news and not butthurt user.


----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 1, 2010)

Last couple of responses are _very_ misleading. :taichou


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Are those just rumors or are they confirmed? If they're true, there seems to be a lot of Normal types this generation. And I thought for sure Denchura was an Ariados evo.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 1, 2010)

A Sandshrew prevo? Gahhhhhh, I hate the Sands line


----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2010)

I wake up adn find comments about lulzy flaming. *goes to read*


+ Modern eevee gtfo.


----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> tobi leaving?
> 
> take tyler with you



Tyler's not that bad? 





+ That was lulz.


----------



## Menace (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't we all just be friends?


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 1, 2010)

I have to admit, that was amusing


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 1, 2010)

I want pictures of these pokemon already.
But Sandshrew Prevo? No offense but I dont think he really deserves anything doing to him, just a random pokemon among the lot .


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Just goes to show you how useless pre-evos are.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 1, 2010)

Sandslash is epic looking but once waters in the mix.
Hes fucked.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 1, 2010)

... It seemed neater


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sandslash is epic looking but once waters in the mix.
> Hes fucked.



I don't think he's too appealing, but an Evo could have changed that. 

Certainly not a _pre-evo_, though.


----------



## vampiredude (Aug 1, 2010)

Sandshrew is a pimp pwning 100 trainers and acting like nuthing


----------



## valerian (Aug 1, 2010)

Just give me a Zangoose evo already


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope you all enjoyed the show.

Those new pokemon sound fucking awesome.

EDIT: A zangoose and a Seviper evo would be completely badass as long as they don't go too over the top visually.


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

If Lunatone and Solrock could evolve, I bet they'd evolve into the Sun and Moon.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> I don't think he's too appealing, but an Evo could have changed that.
> 
> Certainly not a _pre-evo_, though.



I like Sandslash, he's meant to be like... a Porcupine... Right?


----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2010)

We need a more badass final evo for sandshrew


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 1, 2010)

Im the only one that likes Sandslash here? >:


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

I think so. 

But we're all agreed. Sableye needs an evo.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I like Sandslash, he's meant to be like... a Porcupine... Right?



I think it's a mix of a mole/hedgehog maybe.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Sandslash is a Pangolin.

Pokemon in need of evolutions:

Farfetch'd
Mr. Mime
Kingler
Marowak
Pinsir
Xatu
Dunsparce
Heracross
Corsola
Smeargle
Torkoal
Mawhile
Sableye
Spinda
Zangoose
Seviper
Solrock
Lunatone
Kecleon
Banette


----------



## Munak (Aug 1, 2010)

> # Shikijika (normal) is a multi-evolution pokemon: Kamuusu (normal/fire), Memashun (normal/grass), Kaributoo (normal/ice), Puzushuu (normal/psychic)



Okay, Gamefreak, explain this to me. Santa's reindeers have elements attached to them? 

Although, it's quite cute that they did this. :33


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Pokemon in need of evolutions:
> 
> Farfetch'd
> Mr. Mime
> ...


Fixed. Besides Mawile and Seviper should have pre evolved forms rather than evolutions.


----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought it was a pre-evo of stantler


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Fixed. Besides Mawile and Seviper should have pre evolved forms rather than evolutions.



What the fuck? No. Smeargle is a gimmick pokemon and so is farfetch'd. Solrock and Lunatone are useless, and Zangoose and Seviper could be a little more useful with EVOLUTIONS. Pre-evos are worthless shit half the time. Kingler could just be my personal want to see a halfway decent shellfish pokemon. Heracross would be much better if it evolved. I'm looking at stats here too.


----------



## Munak (Aug 1, 2010)

Wouldn't Smeargle be doubly dangerous if he did get the stats to back up his unique ability? 

As for Heracross, I'm fine with him as he is now, but man, if it just got a physical Ice attack, it'll own the scene again.

Zangoose and Seviper, fine, let them have their evo.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2010)

I was wondering about the process to approve new Pokemon. Do you think someone draws a lot of random ones, and send them to a group of people and they select the ones they like? That didn't come out right, but yeah you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What the fuck? No. Smeargle is a gimmick pokemon and so is farfetch'd.


My point exactly. Why evolve a gimmick? I'm not saying evolutions wouldn't be welcome, I'm saying they aren't needed.



Ech? said:


> Solrock and Lunatone are useless


Maybe a shared pre evolution but that's about it. If you think they're useless just don't use them.



Ech? said:


> and Zangoose and Seviper could be a little more useful with EVOLUTIONS.


They're pretty useful already.



Ech? said:


> Pre-evos are worthless shit half the time.


I love seeing new pre evolutions.



Ech? said:


> Heracross would be much better if it evolved.


Heracross is decent enough on it's own. It would be best if it stays that way.


----------



## Munak (Aug 1, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I was wondering about the process to approve new Pokemon. Do you think someone draws a lot of random ones, and send them to a group of people and they select the ones they like? That didn't come out right, but yeah you get what I'm saying.



They just could be scouring deviantart for all we know. 

But doesn't art just fall on Ken Sugimori and a few people?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 1, 2010)

Those look like pretty cool legendaries.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 1, 2010)

Has there any big important news lately? 
I won't go on serebii anymore cause I keep seeing Sinnoh League spoilers. 
I'd look through the thread but I"m too lazy to sort through all the...bickering. 

Stuff like gym leaders and their types, new villain gropes, and confirmed evolutions for existing Pokeon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Has there any big important news lately?
> I won't go on serebii anymore cause I keep seeing Sinnoh League spoilers.
> I'd look through the thread but I"m too lazy to sort through all the...bickering.
> 
> Stuff like gym leaders and their types, new villain gropes, and confirmed evolutions for existing Pokeon.



Go to  instead. They don't have Anime stuff.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sandslash is a Pangolin.
> 
> Pokemon in need of evolutions:
> 
> ...



Don't forget Persian.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

> My point exactly. Why evolve a gimmick? I'm not saying evolutions wouldn't be welcome, I'm saying they aren't needed.


Needed in reference to what? No pokemon evolutions are _needed_, but to make a previously useless pokemon useful, that's what would be good about it.


> Maybe a shared pre evolution but that's about it. If you think they're useless just don't use them.


I don't use them. And again, pre evolutions are useless shit except for one thing, and that's if they can learn an attack their evolution cannot. You think these pokemon shouldn't have evolutions but pre-evolutions whatever for? Where's the practical use of that?


> They're pretty useful already.


They're alright. I like them, but if they both got an evolution It'd be sweet.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 1, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Go to  instead. They don't have Anime stuff.


First thing I saw was anime stuff, but thanks anyway.

Those 2 people dressed like they're going to the Renaissance Faire better not be the new villains. They look so pathetic, I really hope they're just new NPC trainers.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 1, 2010)

Why do pokemon teams have to show with their clothes "we aren't only pokemon teams, no we also don't know what to wear and will lose against only one trainer!"


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Why do pokemon teams have to show with their clothes



What does that mean?



RockyDJ said:


> "we aren't only pokemon teams, no we also don't know what to wear and will lose against only one trainer!"



That's true. They're weak, even in the anime.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone here watch Durrara will get this:


and this:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 1, 2010)

Why would Heracross need a evo?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone here watch Durrara will get this:


That is awesome. I can't help but notice that Koga and Janine are... a certain couple.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Isn't Koga Janine's father? 

Also, nice Colbert pic.

Also, Heracross is getting an evo. Quote this message when you shall. It'l be this gen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Isn't Koga Janine's father?
> 
> Also, nice Colbert pic.
> 
> Also, Heracross is getting an evo. Quote this message when you shall. It'l be this gen.



It's already very powerful. Unless they do something to make it weaker, it's not going to have an evo. Unless we get a pre-evo


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2010)

Heracross evo's name is Atlacross. According to rumors.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Atlus beetle, you say?


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

SpindaevoSpindaevoSpindaevo


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Eh, Spinda and Farfetch'd are fine as they are(unless Farfetch'd's evo would look like the fake one).

I really hope all 486 previous ones get [further] upgraded, with more moves and better stats(for some). So even a Butterfree can beat Salamence or something similar.


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I hope Salamence gets a 4th evo because that would be so cool wouldn't it I think so!


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

With 3 on 3 battles, 4th evo lines aren't too unrealistic.

I hope there's bredding evolutions(Pikachu + Tyranitar = new poke baby).


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> First thing I saw was anime stuff, but thanks anyway.


There's an easier way to avoid being spoiled. Catch up to the Japanese episodes.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 1, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> There's an easier way to avoid being spoiled. Catch up to the Japanese episodes.


I'm not really into Japanese Pokemon, it doesn't feel right. 
Tell me there's a good sub group that works fast and maybe 
I'll give it another try.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2010)

If I were to watch the anime, I'd want to see it subbed. 

The dub is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

Farfetch'd could become fighting/flying, a samurai bird. :33


----------



## Tyler (Aug 2, 2010)

I never noticed until now, but Tsutaja is basically a green Charmander with a leaf on its tail instead of a flame.

Don't say shit about me being a little slow


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> If I were to watch the anime, I'd want to see it subbed.
> 
> The dub is like nails on a chalkboard.



the original dub was decent

the current one...ugh


----------



## Munak (Aug 2, 2010)

Splendid. 

Also, Qwilfish evo should be a stonefish, and obviously Rock/Water or WTH Steel/Water.


----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Eh, Spinda and Farfetch'd are fine as they are(unless Farfetch'd's evo would look like the fake one).
> 
> I really hope all 486 previous ones get [further] upgraded, with more moves and better stats(for some). So even a Butterfree can beat Salamence or something similar.



Farfetch'd is terrible.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2010)

Farfetch'd needs an evo.


----------



## firefist (Aug 2, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Farfetch'd could become fighting/flying, a samurai bird. :33



that would be awesome


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Farfetch'd needs an evo.


I don't think it needs one but if it got one it would be pretty cool. If it looked anything like this anyway


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

That would be so awesome. Seriously, I will buy both versions of the game if Farfetch'd gets an evo, just to give Gamefreak money.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 2, 2010)

Its gonna be disappointing if Farfetch'd doesn't get an evo.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

> Breed a Leafeon with Leaf Blade, learned at level 71, with a Frafetch'd for it to learn that move, one of the few offensive moves that aren't flying or normal.

Fuck that shit all the way down to hell.


----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 2, 2010)

Who the fuck has time to raise a Leafeon to that level and breed it with a Farfetch'd for a Farfetch'd that doesn't _completely_ suck?

I'd rather just chill with the Leafeon.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought the whole concept of Farfetch'd was its uselessness. An evo would ruin that concept :I


----------



## firefist (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 2, 2010)

Total: 	 352


----------



## Velocity (Aug 2, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Farfetch'd is terrible.



Give it an evolution that seriously boosts all its base stats while making it a Flying/Steel or Flying/Fighting type and we're sorted... 

90 Health
120 Attack
80 Defense
70 Special Attack
70 Special Defense
120 Speed

Would be awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

not flying steel. we already have a skarmory. Flying faighting


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Give it an evolution that seriously boosts all its base stats while making it a Flying/Steel or Flying/Fighting type and we're sorted...
> 
> 90 Health
> 120 Attack
> ...



That would be awesome for any poke


----------



## Garudo (Aug 2, 2010)

Farfetch'd Evo:
Flying/Grass :ho


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2010)

Fuck Farfetch'd.

Give an evo to a pokemon who deserves it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fuck Farfetch'd.
> 
> Give an evo to a pokemon who deserves it.



Like farfetch'd. DERRRHERRR.


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2010)

Farfetch'd deserves only to be slaughtered and eaten.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

What pokemon is more deserving than Farfetch'd? Choose your words, mortal. Choose them good.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2010)

I wanted a Farfetch'd evo too, but after reading that bulbapedia article about it's origin, I'm inclined to not give it one.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 2, 2010)

Seviper will be my favorite poke'mon if it evolved into anything that looks like this:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fuck Farfetch'd.
> 
> Give an evo to a pokemon who deserves it.



How about Girafirig and Ditto


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 2, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> How about Girafirig and Ditto


Ditto transforms into other Pokemon, what kind of evolution could it possibly have.


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ditto transforms into other Pokemon, what kind of evolution could it possibly have.



One that has amazing stats and keeps those stats when it transforms


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> One that has amazing stats and keeps those stats when it transforms



exactly, what about garafirig


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 2, 2010)

and here i spamed for the 6000th post in this thread, party at my house!!!


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 2, 2010)

Comments like this aren't allowed here


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 2, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> and here i spamed for the 6000th post in this thread, party at my house!!!



If I was an ass I'd report your ass.


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Plus 6k is nothing. I got 5k properly :ho


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 2, 2010)

i won't do it again


----------



## Munak (Aug 2, 2010)

I could say the Volbeat/Illumise tandem, but what the hell should they evolve to?


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2010)

Electric/Bug types?  

Could be interesting.


----------



## Munak (Aug 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> Electric/Bug types?
> 
> Could be interesting.



Nice typing, though as for a good backstory regarding the evo, I'm drawing a blank...

(Hmm, wasn't there a legend about two 'lover' constellations meeting only once every few years?)


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2010)

And the power of their love made them evolve...because love just does that to some people.


----------



## Munak (Aug 2, 2010)

Queer, I know. 

Well, I'm always interested in learning about different legends.

As for badass evo, give Absol one.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Steelix evolution.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm on Oxycodone right now and Stroev your signature is fucking the fuck outta me.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Go read Homestuck!


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

It took like 7 hours to get through problem sleuth 

I must spend a whole day doing another 2.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

==> Gamefreak: Unleash Black and White


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 2, 2010)

Tobi got the 6000th post? Funny, I don't see it.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like someone deleted an older post of theirs to deny tobi 6K


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 2, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Nice typing, though as for a good backstory regarding the evo, I'm drawing a blank...
> 
> (Hmm, wasn't there a legend about two 'lover' constellations meeting only once every few years?)



I think that's what the festival that inspired Jirachi came from.



Stroev said:


> I really hope all 486 previous ones get [further] upgraded, with more moves and better stats(for some). So even a Butterfree can beat Salamence or something similar.



THIS IS WHAT I FREAKING WANT!!!

I'm tired of seeing Raichu being considered a weakling.


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> Looks like someone deleted an older post of theirs to deny tobi 6K





Who was it? I seriously want to love them


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 3, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm tired of seeing Raichu being considered a weakling.



i don't consider raichu being a weakling since it keeps taking out my infernape


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 3, 2010)

Technically, Infernape is faster than Raichu has access to Earthquake and let's face it, Raichu doesn't have the highest defense.

All I ask is for it to be faster and to have it's special attack to be a little higher. I like Jolteon but I like Raichu more.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 3, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i don't consider raichu being a weakling since it keeps taking out my infernape



Your infernape must suck then


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 3, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Technically, Infernape is faster than Raichu has access to Earthquake and let's face it, Raichu doesn't have the highest defense.
> 
> All I ask is for it to be faster and to have it's special attack to be a little higher. I like Jolteon but I like Raichu more.



my infernape doesn't know earthquake and it can't learn blast burn cause i traded it and it doesn't like me anymore,


----------



## Laex (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh my god this fail. I have never seen anything stronger.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 3, 2010)

i don't get it


----------



## Laex (Aug 3, 2010)

So i just went back 4 pages. and the lulz. It is so hard.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 3, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> my infernape doesn't know earthquake and it can't learn blast burn cause i traded it and it doesn't like me anymore,



Well as Champagne said your Infernape must suck then. Or it's just in-game.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> my infernape doesn't know earthquake and it can't learn blast burn cause i traded it and it doesn't like me anymore,



lol.


So I haven't been here for a while, I've checked the last five pages but I'm still wondering: any interesting news aside from the new pokes?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)

Infernape is one of the strongest Pokes you can get and it's because it can learn moves combo's that are very unique and can have a wide SE range.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Aug 3, 2010)

looks like there will be only gen 5 pokemon until the elite four in black/white

FUCK YEA NO ZUBATS GEODUDES AND TENTACOOLS!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2010)

Victini is Psychic/Fire.


The swan actually has blue breast. And that deer is definitely not related to Stantler. That design is way to nice.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 3, 2010)

Couldn't they have made the deer NOT look like a West Sea Shellos?


----------



## firefist (Aug 3, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> looks like there will be only gen 5 pokemon until the elite four in black/white
> 
> FUCK YEA NO ZUBATS GEODUDES AND TENTACOOLS!



Fuck no.

So we only have 1/5 of all Pokemon available till we beat the e4?

stupid.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 3, 2010)

Victini is the embodiment of victory


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 3, 2010)

How does that article pont to them saying no older pokes until the Elite Four? I don't buy that shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2010)

the new caterpillar,Deer and Swan pokemon look great. i am surprised at Victini typing.



KyuubiKitsune said:


> looks like there will be only gen 5 pokemon until the elite four in black/white
> 
> FUCK YEA NO ZUBATS GEODUDES AND TENTACOOLS!


Finally ,i hope we get about 150 new or more pokemons.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 3, 2010)

> No Zubats, Tentacools or Geodudes



I am beyond okay with this.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 3, 2010)

New bug type (sorry if this has been posted yet)


----------



## Mαri (Aug 3, 2010)

The new deer pokemon looks like Bambi :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 3, 2010)

That's not a bug type.

obv water/flying.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> New bug type (sorry if this has been posted yet)



Looks like Bug/grass


----------



## Kek (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm digging the new pokes, especially the bug. :3

Also like how its only new pokes till the e4, it makes people actually play with the new ones instead of always picking gyarados, pidgeot, and alakazam.


----------



## Fran (Aug 3, 2010)

I really hope they improve the GTS feature if they're including it in this game. Not sure if they can though if it's going to share the same platform as GenIV


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> New bug type (sorry if this has been posted yet)



That is so cute .


----------



## Munak (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm guessing it's a silkworm. 

Oh and Aroe... something tells me we'll be seeing Jynx backlash all over again. But if it helps, she's hawt.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2010)

Aloe has some huge tits


----------



## Stroev (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh lawdy, Aloe.

Also


> Team Plasma doing sorta same thing?
> 
> (Fire/Dragon wipes out big citys of Black version so nature can thrive; also represents modernization as theme of the game(Black city, etc)
> Elec/Dragon destroys forests in White version so technology can excel; also represents simpltistic rural lifestyle as theme of the game(White forest, etc)


----------



## Laex (Aug 3, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> looks like there will be only gen 5 pokemon until the elite four in black/white
> 
> FUCK YEA NO ZUBATS GEODUDES AND TENTACOOLS!



 No way i can see a whole set of 150 pokemon being released. There will be some stock pokemon form older gens thrown in there like always


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> looks like there will be only gen 5 pokemon until the elite four in black/white
> 
> FUCK YEA NO ZUBATS GEODUDES AND TENTACOOLS!



Google Translate of the post:



> In this black white,
> Ending up, and all the new Pokemon.
> 
> But not come out of new Pokemon!
> ...



Keeps referring to Red and Green. Hopefully it does mean we'll get only the new 150 Pokes in the beginning.


----------



## Munak (Aug 3, 2010)

That'd be good, although hopefully there won't be an imbalance of types from the beginning.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 3, 2010)

Aroe's outfit looks stupid

and like most pokemon girls her hair is


----------



## Garudo (Aug 3, 2010)

So that's why they started all over again with Route 001 - etc. And 150+ new Pokemon and no Zubats, Geodudes, Tentacool, etc. Oh Yes! Thank you!  pek


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)

Garudo said:


> So that's why they started all over again with Route 001 - etc. And 150+ new Pokemon and no Zubats, Geodudes, Tentacool, etc. Oh Yes! Thank you!  pek



Seriously don't get too over excited. We are going to have this gens version of Zubats, Geodudes, Tentacool, etc to take their place.


----------



## Laex (Aug 3, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> That'd be good, although hopefully there won't be an imbalance of types from the beginning.



Like D/P


----------



## firefist (Aug 3, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm digging the new pokes, especially the bug. :3
> 
> Also like how its only new pokes till the e4, it makes people actually play with the new ones instead of always picking gyarados, pidgeot, and alakazam.



but it also limits the variation in creating teams.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 3, 2010)

The legendary being psychic/fire combo sounds sweet.


----------



## Munak (Aug 3, 2010)

Pedobear in progress? 

Jk, sweet ride. Reminds me of that Pikachu plane.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 3, 2010)

Second news say that the creators want to create a feeling in Black/White like we all had in Red/Blue: Totally new and unexpected new creatures, not knowing which type they are and not knowing about the moves. Because of this we will only meet new pokemon until the ending of B/W.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Second news say that the creators want to create a feeling in Black/White like we all had in Red/Blue: Totally new and unexpected new creatures, not knowing which type they are and not knowing about the moves. Because of this we will only meet new pokemon until the ending of B/W.



Lets also hope that the story is drastically different too.

Also if they want to make things different skip out the entire beginning of the game ie the character select part and the learning how to catch a Poke.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 3, 2010)

How do you skip the character select part of a game? What?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How do you skip the character select part of a game? What?



I mean all the crap about the prof forgetting how to tell the difference from a boy and a girl and becoming senile and forgetting yours and his grandsons name.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Lets also hope that the story is drastically different too.
> 
> Also if they want to make things different skip out the entire beginning of the game ie the character select part and the learning how to catch a Poke.



If anything, I'd want a more detailed character select, but that's not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> If anything, I'd want a more detailed character select, but that's not gonna happen anytime soon.



Having the characters detailed is one thing but having a whole goddamn story behind it which you can't skip is stupid.


----------



## Kek (Aug 3, 2010)

Its not that big a deal. You do it once and it takes a minute tops.



Firefist said:


> but it also limits the variation in creating teams.



How does allowing people to use the same pokes each generation _not_ limit variation? It seems that whenever people can get Gyarados and/or Pidgeot, they do.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Having the characters detailed is one thing but having a whole goddamn story behind it which you can't skip is stupid.



Dude it takes like fifteen seconds it isn't a big deal.


----------



## firefist (Aug 3, 2010)

Kek said:


> Its not that big a deal. You do it once and it takes a minute tops.
> 
> 
> 
> How does allowing people to use the same pokes each generation _not_ limit variation? It seems that whenever people can get Gyarados and/or Pidgeot, they do.



not the same every generation, the same + the new. 
It's not the fault of the game but of the players. 
If you think about it the idea sounds nice and could be really refreshing but meh...gonna wait for more reveals.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome news


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Having the characters detailed is one thing but having a whole goddamn story behind it which you can't skip is stupid.


But then how will I know if people call Professor Araragi the Pokemon Professor?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 3, 2010)

Gonna wonder if they will bring out some more new type combinations myself. As well as any of the gym battles will feature double or even triple battles too.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Gonna wonder if they will bring out some more new type combinations myself. As well as any of the gym battles will feature double or even triple battles too.



Well, Psychic/Fire is pretty different, as is Dragon/Fire and Dragon/Electric.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 3, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, Psychic/Fire is pretty different, as is Dragon/Fire and Dragon/Electric.



Now waiting for some common new fire dual types. I guess gamefreak is making up this gen with new fire types since last gen didn't have very many.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 3, 2010)

So if gym battles aren't necessary to progress the plot line, does that mean that badges aren't linked to Pokemon level mastery?

If they still are linked to badges, that seems to make little sense to me.


(Although, I guess this is still rumor, right? lol)


----------



## Laex (Aug 3, 2010)

I lold. Why so banned echo?


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2010)

Aroe has already been rule 34ed.


----------



## Laex (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh god no. She looks fat and pregnant in her art


----------



## Kek (Aug 3, 2010)

She reminds me of these.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh god no. She looks fat and pregnant in her art


She looks better in the fanart.


----------



## Din (Aug 3, 2010)

Mrs. Butterworth is in Pokemon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 3, 2010)

I was reminded more of Mammy Two Shoes from Tom and Jerry...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I was reminded more of Mammy Two Shoes from Tom and Jerry...



She'll be hitting you with her broom, if you don't catch those pokemon...


----------



## Mαri (Aug 3, 2010)

Gosh, Aroe looks like Aunt Jemima .


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2010)

Not on gelbooru


----------



## Vanity (Aug 4, 2010)

That new bug Pokemon is so cute!


----------



## Munak (Aug 4, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Gosh, Aroe looks like Aunt Jemima .



And here I thought that was Jynx's place. 

But come on, if people have to 34 her, at least retain her BMI.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

i just read the last 4-5 pages and all i read was the bug pokemon no zubats and geodudes bombarding us in caves(finally). on the last couple of pages i read was funny, just a giggle....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2010)

Munak said:


> And here I thought that was Jynx's place.
> 
> But come on, if people have to 34 her, at least retain her BMI.



They've 34'd her already? I guess rule 34 artists must be selective with the characters that show up.


----------



## Munak (Aug 4, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They've 34'd her already? I guess rule 34 artists must be selective with the characters that show up.



Well, the first pictures conveniently left out most of her body, so they just filled the rest of it in. And man, they were ever wrong.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They've 34'd her already? I guess rule 34 artists must be selective with the characters that show up.


I guess it depends who can get theirs scanned and coloured fast enough. I know Zoroark got Rule 34'd the day it was announced.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

whats rule 34?


----------



## Munak (Aug 4, 2010)

If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

Munak said:


> If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.



o.0 i highly doubt that


----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> o.0 i highly doubt that





Geez.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> o.0 i highly doubt that


Rule 35 - If no porn is found at the moment, it will be made.


----------



## firefist (Aug 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> o.0 i highly doubt that



so innocent.


do yourself a favour and never look for rule34. it destroys childhood and more.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

ok, i believe you...0.o


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you all read the new article about black anad white?


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you've played Pokemon games for a while, you probably know the drill by now. Choose your starter, use it to grab a mixture of established favorites and a hundred or so new additions, and then make those adorable animals fight each other for money and glory. Pokemon Black & White is aiming to mix up the formula, chiefly by removing the "established favorites" part of the equation.
Adriasang reports that the next Pokemon title will include all new Pokemon throughout completion of the main story -- no more Pikachus or Vulpixes to be found in the wild. Junichi Masuda of GameFreak said in his blog that they want everyone to have the same starting ground for this game, rather than rely on old tactics. He also wants to instill a sense of discovery akin to the one felt when fans played the original games. Matsuda says designing all new Pokemon has been tough, but the staff will be happy if players enjoy themselves.

Of course, this is only until completion of the main story. Afterwards, we assume the rest of the Pokemon cast will join in, or will be importable from previous games. This joins a sizable list of other new features coming in Black & White, so it seems that GameFreak is aiming to make this edition significantly different than past incarnations. Check out a few of the new Pokemon above. 






Seems like a good idea to me


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

Mirrow said:


> Have you all read the new article about black anad white?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



it is a good idea


----------



## Kek (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm all for it. Reminds me of gen 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 4, 2010)

Every time I look at this I cringe:


The worst part of it is that the leaders in the past have had way more 'flashy' cloths then the grunts.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Every time I look at this I cringe:



i laughed so hard i literally felt like i was going to die


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 4, 2010)

If you like my sig I'll make one for you.

Also if there's anything I should change on it please tell me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> it is a good idea


same here hopefully they do it on the new generation from now on the old pokemon should only appear after the game is completed.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> same here hopefully they do it on the new generation from now on the old pokemon should only appear after the game is completed.



that should have happened in Gen IV


----------



## Frieza (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the idea of beginning again. I won't even bring in my Diamond or SS pokes over until I cleared the game with the new pokes. I like so many of the designs already.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 4, 2010)

Seriosly worst villain design so far

/stating the obvious


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 4, 2010)

Should I be feeling ashamed that I find nothing wrong with the cosplaying weirdos?


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Should I be feeling ashamed that I find nothing wrong with the cosplaying weirdos?


----------



## Munak (Aug 4, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Should I be feeling ashamed that I find nothing wrong with the cosplaying weirdos?



I won't if they rode on armored Rapidashes.


----------



## firefist (Aug 4, 2010)

the boss of team plasma probably wears some king/queen attire.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

Firefist said:


> the boss of team plasma probably wears some king/queen attire.



maybe that's what that crown is for that's in those trailers


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 4, 2010)

Well it honestly doesnt matter if they dont reveal all pokemon now cause once it hits japan we will learn before it ever hits America..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2010)

I WANT THAT CATERPILLAR POKEMON.

SO DAMN CUUUUUTE. pek


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

i want rankurusu in my team

i hope we have a new machop pokemon


----------



## Burke (Aug 4, 2010)

Does this starting over thing transfer over to the anime?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Does this starting over thing transfer over to the anime?



it should, but we won't know until it comes out


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll admit, I'm really happy about this news. No more Zubats and Geodudes in every bloody cave and no more Tentacools and Magikarp in the sea. Without the overused fodder, this really will feel like a completely new adventure...

Can't wait to get Tsutaja, Hihidaruma, Shimama, Rankurusu, Wooguru and Meguroko together. We're gonna rule the High Link.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Does this starting over thing transfer over to the anime?


Ash has been starting over ever since Hoenn.


----------



## Kek (Aug 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> maybe that's what that crown is for that's in those trailers



Maybe the guy with the crown was the leader.


----------



## Laex (Aug 4, 2010)

Kek said:


> Maybe the guy with the crown was the leader.



>Tobi was implying this.

>Implying tobi made a intelligent comment.


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'll admit, I'm really happy about this news. No more Zubats and Geodudes in every bloody cave and no more Tentacools and Magikarp in the sea. Without the overused fodder, this really will feel like a completely new adventure...
> 
> Can't wait to get Tsutaja, Hihidaruma, Shimama, Rankurusu, Wooguru and Meguroko together. We're gonna rule the High Link.



Swap Tsutaja for Mijumaru and that's my team right there. :33


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> >Tobi was implying this.
> 
> >Implying tobi made a intelligent comment.



umm.... thanks, i guess... and yes i was


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 5, 2010)

That deer Pokemon is the alternate evolution of the pink Shellos.

Just look at it next to pink Shellos.


----------



## Laex (Aug 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That deer Pokemon is the alternate evolution of the pink Shellos.
> 
> Just look at it next to pink Shellos.



Yeah, everyone said that. But apparently it's the new eevee.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yeah, everyone said that. But apparently it's the new eevee.



That information could be fake


----------



## Laex (Aug 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yeah, everyone said that. But *apparently *it's the new eevee.



 **


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2010)

New Evee as it's new evolution or a pokemon with alot of different evos?


----------



## Kek (Aug 5, 2010)

A pokemon with a lot of different evos from the rumor.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That deer Pokemon is the alternate evolution of the pink Shellos.
> 
> Just look at it next to pink Shellos.



i don't see it


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

Meh, I hope Evee is the only one with more than three alternate evolutions(the Hitmons family).


----------



## Mαri (Aug 5, 2010)

We don't need anymore eeveelutions


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Mαri said:


> We don't need anymore eeveelutions



I'm inclined to agree with this.  Already got seven, that's plenty.


----------



## Laex (Aug 5, 2010)

hitmons family is boss.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 5, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I'm inclined to agree with this.  Already got seven, that's plenty.



Really now? I personally think Eevee should be able to evolve into every type available, that would compliment its gimmick much better.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Really now? I personally think Eevee should be able to evolve into every type available, that would compliment its gimmick much better.



Eh, I could see it going both ways.  I wouldn't ask for a new eeveelution, but I suppose I wouldn't turn a new one down.  

My favorite is Glaceon and it's one of the new ones anyway.  

As long as they had a wide variety of new Pokes, I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 5, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Really now? I personally think Eevee should be able to evolve into every type available, that would compliment its gimmick much better.


Ditto (no pun intended). I'm surprised Game Freak hasn't already gone whole hog and included evolutions for the other types yet. 



For the Hitmon- family, I think it could do with more branch evolutions, each evolution a Fighting type with a stat specialization. 

Hitmonlee already excels at Attack, Hitmontop favors Special Defense, all they gotta do is tweak Hitmonchan for something (maybe Speed), and create another three specializing in Defense, Special Attack, and Health.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got a feeling we will be seeing other Eeveeloutions this gen. It seems a little stupid to have gone half way and then stopping.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Mαri said:


> We don't need anymore eeveelutions



eevee should have all types


----------



## Denizen (Aug 5, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> For the Hitmon- family, I think it could do with more branch evolutions, each evolution a Fighting type with a stat specialization.
> 
> Hitmonlee already excels at Attack, Hitmontop favors Special Defense, all they gotta do is tweak Hitmonchan for something (maybe Speed), and create another three specializing in Defense, Special Attack, and Health.



I assumed Hitmonchan was defense? A Fighting Special Attack specialist would be pretty cool, and another Bulky fighter would be good too.

What sort of martial artist names would they have?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2010)

Hitmontop doesn't have a martial artist name...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Hitmontop doesn't have a martial artist name...



neither does hitmonchan or hitmonlee


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> neither does hitmonchan or hitmon*lee*



fixed.

uh...Jackie Chan?  Bruce Lee?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 5, 2010)

Denizen said:


> I assumed Hitmonchan was defense?


 Hitmonchan sports a high Special Defense, but it's kind of weak compared  to 'lee's Attack, and dead even with 'top's Special Defense (which is  also it's highest stat). 

So then again, perhaps Hitmonchan isn't in need  of re-specialization, but Hitmontop. One of the two, I don't really  care which. 





Denizen said:


> A Fighting Special Attack specialist would be pretty cool, and another Bulky fighter would be good too.
> 
> What sort of martial artist names would they have?


Just as Drunkenwhale indicated, just like 'top, they don't have to have celebrity-oriented names, but I was htinking maybe a *Hitmonjet* (Jet Li), *Hitmondon* (Don "The Dragon" Wilson), *Hitmonpat* (Noriyuki "Pat" Morita), and *Hitmonorris* (I think you can guess this one).


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Ash has been starting over ever since Hoenn.



Diamond and Pearl series, as well as Aipom, would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Munak (Aug 5, 2010)

Obsideon. And then Gamefreak could leave it at that. 

Speaking of alternate forms (were we? ), I think Castform should get a sandstorm weather form as well.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> Speaking of alternate forms (were we? ), I think Castform should get a sandstorm weather form as well.


If Game Freak thinks like I do, then they probably just forgot about Castform, which is the only reason I can think of that it doesn't have a Sandstorm form.


----------



## Munak (Aug 5, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> If Game Freak thinks like I do, then they probably just forgot about Castform, which is the only reason I can think of that it doesn't have a Sandstorm form.



You're cruel. 

Even gimmicks should get a break sometimes.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> Obsideon. And then Gamefreak could leave it at that.
> 
> Speaking of alternate forms (were we? ), I think Castform should get a sandstorm weather form as well.



yeah, they should make a new weather move called hurricane


----------



## Munak (Aug 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> yeah, they should make a new weather move called hurricane



What type would that be, then? Flying?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> What type would that be, then? Flying?



i don't know, maybe?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> What type would that be, then? Flying?



In which case you're better off having a condition like Spikes, so Levitators and Flyers can avoid it.

Apparently Gen 5 has something called Acid Rain, poison-related maybe? I think what would be cool is an Ability that made things like Magnet Rise and Gravity everlasting effects, in the same vein as Snow Warning and Drought


----------



## Burke (Aug 5, 2010)

I vote hitmonjet.
High speed stat


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

hitmonorris will kill all of your pokemon


----------



## Munak (Aug 5, 2010)

I choose you, Hitmonk.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

what're we gonna dicuss? this thread is going nowhere


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 5, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> Diamond and Pearl series, as well as Aipom, would like to have a word with you.


Diamond and Pearl was after Hoenn, my point still stands. Aipom following Ash was not part of his plan thus it still counts as him starting over, he just had two Pokemon instead of one.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> yeah, they should make a new weather move called hurricane



As anyone with experience with hurricanes would tell you, it's not about the wind, it's about the storm surge (water).

There's a reason New Orleans was flooded, yunno...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> As anyone with experience with hurricanes would tell you, it's not about the wind, it's about the storm surge (water).
> 
> There's a reason New Orleans was flooded, yunno...



ok, i don't care


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> You're cruel.
> 
> Even gimmicks should get a break sometimes.


Hey now, I wasn't trying to be mean, I'm just saying they forgot about him and thus forgot to update his move pool. 

They _do_ have 500 (and counting) Pokemon to think about, after all, and Castform is hardly high profile.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> ok, i don't care



Just be sure to get your facts straight Tobi... -_-

No wonder people here are treating you like an idiot.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> eevee should have all types



I don't know, I can't see Eevee having a Fighting or Dragon type evolution.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I don't know, I can't see Eevee having a Fighting or Dragon type evolution.



the fighting is a bipedal eevee and the dragon, mix normal eevee, fire eevee, and  ice eevee


----------



## Denizen (Aug 5, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I don't know, I can't see Eevee having a Fighting or Dragon type evolution.



Plenty of quadraped pokemon have fighting moves. And it's weird for en eevee to become reptilian, but growing leaves on its head is fine? You sir, are odd.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 5, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Plenty of quadraped pokemon have fighting moves. And it's weird for en eevee to become reptilian



like? how can eevee become reptilian?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I don't know, I can't see Eevee having a Fighting or Dragon type evolution.


i can easily see a dragon eeveelution but not a fighting one or a flying one.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> like? how can eevee become reptilian?


The same way it can become a mermaid... merman... mermon... you get the point.


----------



## Kek (Aug 5, 2010)

Hitmonjet?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hitmonjet?



hitmonorris will destroy on sight!!


----------



## Mαri (Aug 6, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Plenty of quadraped pokemon have fighting moves. And it's weird for en eevee to become reptilian, *but growing leaves on its head is fine? You sir, are odd*.



I never said that I liked Leafeon, or even cared for it in this thread. I don't know where you're getting that from



Linkdarkside said:


> i can easily see a dragon eeveelution but not a fighting one or a flying one.



I always thought of eevee to be some what of a kitten or type of feline. Never a reptile or a flying creature. So, that's why I can't imagine them making a dragon/flying type. Also, since all the fighting types are on two feet, and Eevee happens to be on all fours, it's kind've hard to imagine them making a fighting type as well.

One type of evolution that would be interesting to see would be Poison.


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

Or ghost dammit! 

I remember seeing a fanart of possible future eeveelutions, where the fighting type was a sort of Kangaroo. If it were to have a flying type, I could see it's ears turn into giant wings or some sort. But a dragon eevee would be a little out there.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw a fanart of a fighting type eveelutuion that used its ears and its tail to fight


----------



## Munak (Aug 6, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Hey now, I wasn't trying to be mean, I'm just saying they forgot about him and thus forgot to update his move pool.
> 
> They _do_ have 500 (and counting) Pokemon to think about, after all, and Castform is hardly high profile.



Well, that's true. Maybe I have too high a hope sometimes. 

~~

Anyways, on another subject, I can see a Flying eeveelution as well. But I don't think it necessarily has to have wings. One can substitute wings for some 'windy' frills, like on Leafeon or Vaporeon.

As for Dragon type eeveelution... methinks it'll look a lot like Vaporeon. (Unless the color scheme they choose is red.)

It's all about the frills, methinks.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> Or ghost dammit!
> 
> I remember seeing a fanart of possible future eeveelutions, where the fighting type was a sort of Kangaroo.



that reminds me, i want a kangaroo pokemon



KyuubiKitsune said:


> I saw a fanart of a fighting type eveelutuion that used its ears and its tail to fight



the poison type looks like a lizard and the fighting type look cool, i was thinking of a more brownish black bipedal eevee with the arms wrapped in tape


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> I saw a fanart of a fighting type eveelutuion that used its ears and its tail to fight



The fighting type reminds of a Digimon but I can't seem to put my finger on it.


----------



## valerian (Aug 6, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The fighting type reminds of a Digimon but I can't seem to put my finger on it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2010)

That's the one


----------



## KBL (Aug 6, 2010)

Terriermon... his ultimate digievolution was badass...


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Nice


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

BlackWraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm vomiting my ass off right now, HORRIBLE!!!!

and again, Kangaroo Pokemon... anyone??


----------



## Din (Aug 6, 2010)

Pikachunk is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i'm vomiting my ass off right now, HORRIBLE!!!!
> 
> and again, Kangaroo Pokemon... anyone??



Kangaskhan is one. And breloom is close.


----------



## Menace (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> the fighting is a bipedal eevee and the dragon, mix normal eevee, fire eevee, and  ice eevee



Why is it that whenever someone thinks of a fighting type pokemon they always deem it necessary to make it bipedal?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Why is it that whenever someone thinks of a fighting type pokemon they always deem it necessary to make it bipedal?



i can't see a quadruped fighting types


----------



## Menace (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i can't see a quadruped fighting types





Roar. Though it looks more like a steel-type. Anyway, it's kind of ridiculous to think there can only be bipedal fighting types. I'd like a bit more variety in my pokemanz.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2010)

Why did they make this thing so adorable?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Why did they make this thing so adorable?



because they can Tyler, because they can


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello new set


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Why did they make this thing so adorable?



Seriously, I can't see why you guys think it's so adorable.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 6, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Seriously, I can't see why you guys think it's so adorable.


*hides behind BW* Yeah.

I honestly find Victini cuter than the caterpillar and I don't think I saw a single positive comment about it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> *hides behind BW* Yeah.
> 
> I honestly find Victini cuter than the caterpillar and I don't think I saw a single positive comment about it.



Victini ir the caterpillar


----------



## valerian (Aug 6, 2010)

People actually find Victini cute?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> People actually find Victini cute?



i don't think either of them are cute or adorable or even likable in my eyes


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i can't see a quadruped fighting types



I can if they only use kicking orienated fighting type moves. Wouldn't be too hard to imagine.


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

Victini 

Unamed bug


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I can if they only use kicking orienated fighting type moves. Wouldn't be too hard to imagine.



still hard to imagine


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 6, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Roar. Though it looks more like a steel-type. Anyway, it's kind of ridiculous to think there can only be bipedal fighting types. I'd like a bit more variety in my pokemanz.


Pretty much this.

No reason there can't be some tackling/grappling/biting based Fighting attacks introduced. Those could work perfectly for a quadrupedal Fighting type. Or, more long-range, Sp. Atk Fighting-type moves (like Vacuum Wave, Aura Sphere).

Not everything has to be a punch or a kick.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 6, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> No reason there can't be some tackling/grappling/biting based Fighting attacks introduced. Those could work perfectly for a quadrupedal Fighting type. Or, more long-range, Sp. Atk Fighting-type moves (like Vacuum Wave, Aura Sphere).
> 
> Not everything has to be a punch or a kick.



I don't think MMA is quite as popular in japan. 

I agree though, it'd be nice to have variety.


----------



## Menace (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> Victini is the caterpillar





Oh, Tobi...


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 6, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I don't think MMA is quite as popular in japan.
> 
> I agree though, it'd be nice to have variety.


I don't think the Japanese have to be familiar with MMA to understand (although Sumo wrestling should provide all the perspective they need). 

It doesn't take much background work to introduce some different attacks, or simply re-type previously existing attacks. Tackle, Slam, Body Slam, Headbutt, could just as easily be Fighting type attacks as any other type. It's not like they haven't done it before. 

I'm not asking that they re-type low level starter moves or anything, but it's an example of how they could make Fighting attacks accessible to Fighting type quadrupeds.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Oh, Tobi...



i meant or the caterpillar


----------



## Denizen (Aug 6, 2010)

MIST, MIST EVERYWHERE


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 6, 2010)

Denizen said:


> MIST, MIST EVERYWHERE


All I see is clouds.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 6, 2010)

YAY WINDMILLS


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

Anything new while I was gone?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 6, 2010)

A lighthouse, some windmills... All I need is something permanently Autumn and I'm set.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

Permanent? Pfft. Give us season changes depending on where we live, then I'll be surprised.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Permanent? Pfft. Give us season changes depending on where we live, then I'll be surprised.



I think they should make a change of seasons after every week, so in four weeks we get a full years worth.

This way we don't have to play the game throughout the entire year plus they could add Pokes which only appear in certain seasons.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I think they should make a change of seasons after every week, so in four weeks we get a full years worth.
> 
> This way we don't have to play the game throughout the entire year plus they could add Pokes which only appear in certain seasons.



That is _quite_ a good idea indeed. +rep


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 6, 2010)

Then I'll never see the leaves turn...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 6, 2010)

New Corocoro leaks are on serebii

Gigaiasu looks awesome


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2010)

Pika of this gen


----------



## Saturday (Aug 6, 2010)

The flying squirrel<3


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

FUCK YES.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

i want the squirrel, it better have an evo

i thought gigaiasu was a bug/rock not just rock


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

I was under the impression it was poison/rock.


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like we found this gen's Pikachu clone.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

it says that gigaiasu is the *High Pressure Pokemon*. I think it live in caves deep in the earth or something.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 6, 2010)

Slightly better pic.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

have ya seen the pre evo of hihidaruma? you can't see it but it looks like a baby pokemon not a basic


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 6, 2010)

That little flower thing is the pre-evo of Fireape?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm late, but holy shit Minezumi's evolution is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> That little flower thing is the pre-evo of Fireape?



yep it is, sad isn't it


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

I actually like it better than hihidaruma


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 6, 2010)

i hope hihidaruma has an evo


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

Where can I see this flower?

EDIT: Ah I found it on Serebi. So, I jizzed when I read 





> It is said that it will have a different appearance depending on the seasons



FUCK YEAH GAMEFREAK FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Kek (Aug 6, 2010)

So it sounds more like a new Castform than a new Eevee. 

Hopefully it's stats increase when it changes form too.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

Kek said:


> So it sounds more like a new Castform than a new Eevee.
> 
> Hopefully it's stats increase when it changes form too.



what pokemon are you talking about?


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 7, 2010)

The flying squirrel pokemon sure looks interesting. They better give it a sweet evolution or some good stats because I'm interested in using it, but I don't want it to be crap.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

Tobi bro, you need to read. Here's the deal, a lot of people would be a lot less apt to pick on your shit if you read. You need to use common sense. Read what he wrote. Obviously he was replying to what I wrote. Read what I wrote. That's got a quote. You can deduce that that's from a popular pokemon website, probably Serebii. You also notice that this is a new post so it's relatively new information. Go to serebii, read, find the name of the pokemon, look it up.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Tobi bro, you need to read. Here's the deal, a lot of people would be a lot less apt to pick on your shit if you read. You need to use common sense. Read what he wrote. Obviously he was replying to what I wrote. Read what I wrote. That's got a quote. You can deduce that that's from a popular pokemon website, probably Serebii. You also notice that this is a new post so it's relatively new information. Go to serebii, read, find the name of the pokemon, look it up.



i did read what you wrote and all you wrote was something about a flower


*Don't mind the video. I think the music is part of the Gen V*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zALWYmxrB10&playnext=1&videos=adCPnMTIByo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

> Growth's effects seem to have changed. it now boosts Sp. Attack and Attack 1 stage.



Mixbell get.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Mixbell get.



I love it as well. Need a pokemon that can use growth in Gen V and have simple too.

That little deer poke is  a grass/normal type. Not to mention EMonga is all sorts of awesome for being a flying/electric type.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

Just realized Mixsaur will be beast with improved growth.


----------



## Munak (Aug 7, 2010)

Emonga with Static. Poor thing's gonna suck. 

Gigiasu's probably going to be the Rhydon/Aggron of this gen, although I'd be a blast if it's a Sp. Attacker instead of the usual route.

So let's try this; Shikijika:

Spring, Normal/Grass
Summer, Normal/Fire
Autumn, Normal/Psychic (??)
Winter, Normal/Ice

Normal/Psychic's probably the only one worth using considering defense, but Normal/Ice might be a good attacker, provided the stats for it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, look; an electric rodent. What a surprise. 

Wonder if seasons will play a bigger part in combat other than for Shikijika's forms.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Hihidaruma's pre evo looks like a digimon.


----------



## firefist (Aug 7, 2010)

Gigaiasu looks sick.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

Girusha= 5th gen Magikarp


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Girusha and Burokko


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 7, 2010)

Emonga is cute


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

Evo will be a fuckwin Angler Fish calling it now

The opposite of Lanturn


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Munak said:


> Emonga with Static. Poor thing's gonna suck.
> 
> Gigiasu's probably going to be the Rhydon/Aggron of this gen, although I'd be a blast if it's a Sp. Attacker instead of the usual route.
> 
> ...




I get the feeling they'll only have different appearances with a unique move for each of them, then opposed to them having a different type.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 7, 2010)

I laughed at the grass monkey.  It takes goofy to a whole new level.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

When I heard Gigiasu is a rock type I lost all interest in it.


----------



## firefist (Aug 7, 2010)

At first I thought he would be fire/ground.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2010)

well the new revealed pokemon are great my favorite from the new bach are the green monkey and the chromastone one which is not really new.

i found funny how people wanted a flying Squirrel as a Pachirisu evo ,but ended as the pikachu of this gen.

i hope the fish pokemon is the Magikarp/Feebas of this generation rather than the fail fish like Qwilfish and Lovedisk.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2010)

Darumakka looks like a Digimon in its fresh stage.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

Bear-oocoli's evo will be Urasring level badass


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2010)

Everything is fake.


That was a fake scan 


Aloe/Shikijika are real though.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

FUCK YOU JAP BASTARDS


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2010)

You fools fell for it!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 7, 2010)

Fake was better than original


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Everything is fake.
> 
> 
> That was a fake scan
> ...


the plant and the red pokemon appear to be real too as websites haven't removed them yet.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

you did too


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

The plant looks stupid


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

ALL GLORY TO THE SADHITLERFISH.

ALL GLORY TO ADOLF FISHLER!


----------



## RikodouGai (Aug 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> ALL GLORY TO THE SADHITLERFISH.
> 
> ALL GLORY TO ADOLF FISHLER!



I actually liked it. Why are the good ones always fake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

Little grass dude is pretty cool, and I like the fish.


----------



## firefist (Aug 7, 2010)

the grass thing should evolve into a tree.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2010)

No... the Electric/Flying flying squirrel is fake... my prediction... no... 

Or wait, is it real?


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 7, 2010)

^Only fakes were the brokoli dude and the fish - the double page


----------



## Kek (Aug 7, 2010)

I missed the fakes.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

i didn't see a fish


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2010)

I bet Pachirisu evolves into that flying squirrel.

Fuck yeah, my predictions are spot on.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

Tobi neither did I, I guess they were fake. I just googled it.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

oh well, is that plant thing real or not?


----------



## Kek (Aug 7, 2010)

The plant owl thing looks real, but the other grass guy who looked like broccoli was fake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

plant owl? I see no plant owl. ._.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

look at the last picture in my sig


----------



## Kek (Aug 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> plant owl? I see no plant owl. ._.



That's how serebii describes it


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2010)

The plant owl looks kinda neat but hope it has growth on it. 

Just remembered Smeargle can learn both growth and substitute on the same moveset...


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

At last Seasons last a month. So time goes by like three years to every one. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Those fakes actually looked better than the confirmed real ones.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> At last Seasons last a month. So time goes by like three years to every one. Not bad. Not bad at all.



I was nearly right earlier.

I still think a week would be better.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

Probably would Black, but this extends the longevity of the game and makes us play it less often in a cramped time and more widespread ya know?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 7, 2010)

It's just that for the average player you could go pretty far in a months time and there'd be no change in the seasons for a long time.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> ALL GLORY TO THE SADHITLERFISH.
> 
> ALL GLORY TO ADOLF FISHLER!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3SzmfZ6F24[/YOUTUBE]


Ech? said:


> At last Seasons last a month. So time goes by like three years to every one. Not bad. Not bad at all.


Legend of Pokemon: Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Mαri (Aug 7, 2010)

I missed the fake pokemon?


----------



## Munak (Aug 7, 2010)

Waiting till Serebii updates the fake Pokemon section.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 7, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I missed the fake pokemon?


Here is the fake scan.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2010)

The PlantOwl looks good. If you look at its mouth and its liddo feet, it looks like a green Yokomon. 


I love Yokomon :33


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 7, 2010)

Munak said:


> Waiting till Serebii updates the fake Pokemon section.


Agreed. Even Serebii himself fell for these fakes. The fakes at the top of the list are such obvious fakes I don't see how anyone could fall for them but these were very convincing.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I had a feeling the deer one was fake. In the original picture he posted the deer was brown not pink


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. Even Serebii himself fell for these fakes. The fakes at the top of the list are such obvious fakes I don't see how anyone could fall for them but these were very convincing.



The more effort ppl put into making fake pokemon the harder it is to tell which ones the real deal. My take on it anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 7, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Yeah, I had a feeling the deer one was fake. In the original picture he posted the deer was brown not pink


The pink Shikijika is real. One of the scans that is real shows that it is pink in spring, green in summer, orange in autumn and brown in winter.

I wonder if this is referring to what colour is available in the wild or if the Shikijika you catch change forms with each season. I hope it's which form is available to catch since I like the brown and pink forms but I'm not so sure about the other two.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. Even Serebii himself fell for these fakes. The fakes at the top of the list are such obvious fakes I don't see how anyone could fall for them but these were very convincing.


they also came around the corocoro leaks,

i can see the creator face now


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Another fake scan for those interested.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember the days when people couldn't make half decent fakes


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Another fake scan for those interested.


Pokekoks is pretty good at mimicing Sugimori's style. He's also the one behind these guys.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

If only


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 7, 2010)

Pokekoks and whoever made the most recent fake should get hired at Gamefreak.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the spider design.


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2010)

What was the giveaway that its fake?


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

These fakes are good


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 7, 2010)

N??ps said:


> What was the giveaway that its fake?


The creator admitted it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2010)

These fakes are excellent. Can't wait until some official new ones are released, though.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 8, 2010)

Dam.
That chimeco one was pretty cool


----------



## Mαri (Aug 8, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> The pink Shikijika is real. One of the scans that is real shows that it is pink in spring, green in summer, orange in autumn and brown in winter.
> 
> I wonder if this is referring to what colour is available in the wild or if the Shikijika you catch change forms with each season. I hope it's which form is available to catch since I like the brown and pink forms but I'm not so sure about the other two.



Oh                    .


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 8, 2010)

Seasons, a deer, and a crossbow. I see what you're doing gamefreak.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 8, 2010)

So the fish is no fake?


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2010)

When do we see pignition's evo?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

Sadfish evolved into Angryfish

And fuck you Gamefreak show us the starter evos already


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like an angry Magikarp.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2010)

The Master Document is out. Yay. Look at the brand new Pokemon.  






















I waited for this shit?


----------



## Munak (Aug 8, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Looks like an angry Magikarp.



Blowfish.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

STARTERS EVOLUTIONS FUCKING WHEN 

FUCK YOU, COROCORO, FUCK YOU


----------



## Munak (Aug 8, 2010)

Waiting makes it all the sweeter. 

Or hell if it proves to suck.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope they don't reveal them. 
Better see them firsthand in the games imo.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

Clear photos of the August issue of CoroCoro magazine are now leaking on 2ch. They are photos of the "Master Document" that CoroCoro promised last month; however, the document does not contain any new Pokemon since a few of them were unexpectedly leaked since the last issue. Translations are courtesy of Sabonea Masukippa. If there are any new photos, they'll be posted immediately, so refresh every once in a while!

>however, the document does not contain any new Pokemon since a few of them were unexpectedly leaked since the last issue.

>not contain any new Pokemon


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, at least the front image of Mamanbou has dramatically increased my liking it, and we know more about that cutie-pie bug pokemon.

Other than that.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> And fuck you Gamefreak show us the starter evos already



Yeah, that's the only thing I actually care about right now  .

The final evo decides which starter I get. I think Derpderp becomes a water/fighting type. Judging on this picture anyway.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 8, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> STARTERS EVOLUTIONS FUCKING WHEN
> 
> FUCK YOU, COROCORO, FUCK YOU



Just wait. They will come when they come.


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 8, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Just wait. They will come when they come.



Your meaningless tautology angries me even more.

Starter evos. Now.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 8, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Starter evos. Now.


Here you go.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 8, 2010)

_final_ evos.

I guess that's my fault for not mentioning.


----------



## Burke (Aug 8, 2010)

That page is as information giving as tobi's sig


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I hear they revealed all the pokemon they've previously revealed! Awesome!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm very interested to see the final evo for the fire starter this gen. I think it has a lot of potential. As a matter of fact, I think there was a fan art of it on here a few weeks ago that was just bad ass.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 8, 2010)

The new blue fish Pokemon is so cute.


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hey guys, I hear they revealed all the pokemon they've previously revealed! Awesome!



The amount of new information and interesting news is outstanding!


----------



## Vanity (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it's nice that that pink fish was confirmed to be Luvdisc's evolution. I always thought Luvdisc needed one.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 8, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I think it's nice that that pink fish was confirmed to be Luvdisc's evolution. I always thought Luvdisc needed one.



It might not be too good though.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Aug 8, 2010)

Please be real.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm hoping that pic is real. Critter looks kinda sweet.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 8, 2010)

Obvious fake that really should be real.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2010)

It looks like Jack Black


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2010)

Grass/Dark type Snorlax.


Its like Snorlax meets Gengar.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 8, 2010)

Vanity said:


> The new blue fish Pokemon is so cute.


The new fake blue fish that is.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2010)

Its Fake


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

Blue snorlax getting fucked from behind by a sunflora.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 8, 2010)

Anybody importing B/W when it's released in next month? I'm considering it. I don't think not being able to understand the story would be a problem. I'm sure I could find a walkthrough for that. 

It's tempting.


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuck that english or nothing.

Unless some independent company comes out with a patch.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, I can guarantee you that there'll be an english patch for the ROM, but that's not really the same thing...

And that fat racoon is a fake.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 8, 2010)

- .... . / .-- --- .-. -.. / .. ... / --. --- --..-- / - .... .-. --- ..- --. .... / - .... . / ... -. --- .-- --..-- / . -. --. .-.. .. ... .... / .. ... / - .... . / .-- .- -.-- / - --- / --. --- --..-- / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - . ... / ..-. .. -. . --..-- / ..- .--. / - .... . / ...- .. -. . --..-- / .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .-


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

So. Super-mega-awesome idea. 

Be able to climb up a ledge thats only like 2 feet tell


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish that raccoon thing was real. 

It's kind cute... And bad ass.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> So. Super-mega-awesome idea.
> 
> Be able to climb up a ledge thats only like 2 feet tell


That would make all jumpable ledges in previous games obsolete then!


----------



## Burke (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats the giveaway that its fake?


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 9, 2010)

^ I also would like to know, seeing as I'm still hoping its real.


Badass poke is badass.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

Hydration Vaporeon 

Also

Pokemon that get Sturdy

Golem
Magnezone
Steelix
Sudowoodo
Forretress
Shuckle
Skarmory
Donphan
Probopass
Aggron
Bastiodon

All of these, essentially, now have a built in Focus Sash.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 9, 2010)

Aggron is going to be a beast soon.

Though in return, Priority moves are going to be popular.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Hydration Vaporeon
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



Aggron and Probopass look like more interesting choices on a person's team now. I'm wondering what other pokemon get altered abilities. 

Leafeon w/ Herbivore aring we?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

Aggron with Rock Polish+Salac Berry will be beastly

Unless you have a priority move your fucked


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Whats the giveaway that its fake?





Kno7 said:


> ^ I also would like to know, seeing as I'm still hoping its real.
> 
> 
> Badass poke is badass.





But I guess it's obvious now that we've gotten more Corocoro and no mention of it at all.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

That Tanuki was awesome, wish it were real... this new pokemon screenshot looks like a pre-evo of Gigaiasu.


----------



## Golbez (Aug 9, 2010)

Did someone say Aggron is going to become great? 

It's about time. Hm Hm Hm Hm


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy balls. TMs don't disappear after use according to Seribii. Fuck yes.

I'm hoping that might point towards HMs being scrapped.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

>TMs will no longer expire after one use 

Mother of god...


----------



## Golbez (Aug 9, 2010)

Earthquakes for everyone!


----------



## Denizen (Aug 9, 2010)

>re-usable TMs

Does that mean no HMs?

Please god, say it does.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Earthquakes for everyone!



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> >TMs will no longer expire after one use
> 
> Mother of god...



Inorite...


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats great news. Looks like there's also a new pokemon in screenshot 3(With the luvdisc evo).

I'm like 75% positive that Wakoishi is the pre evo of Gigaiasu.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2010)

Not just Earthquake. Ice beam, Thunderbolt, Aerial Ace, Toxic, Trick Room...

I can stop farming eggs for TMs!


----------



## Munak (Aug 9, 2010)

Everybody gets Stealth Rock. 

Oh wait. 






Whatever, at least I won't ever need to play any stupid Rocket Game Corner gambling more than once.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

Stealth rock should work when moving your pokemon during the battle as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2010)

Hydration Vaporeon...

Just when you thought Vaporeon couldn't be any more of a beast.

Vaporeon for Ubers! Move over, Manaphy!


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm for it :33


----------



## valerian (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if Arcanine will get a new ability?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 9, 2010)

*Vaporeon* :33


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Holy balls. TMs don't disappear after use according to Seribii. Fuck yes.
> 
> I'm hoping that might point towards HMs being scrapped.



There goes the need to spend time in the Battle Tower for them. Eqrthquakes and Ice Beams for everybody!


----------



## Golbez (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny how I'm reading the news on Serebii and notice that you start in Kanako town, while having a song called Kanako's theme running.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2010)

Caterpillar fuck yeah.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

Team Plasma looks like PETA

I cannot wait to kick their arses


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Team Plasma looks like PETA


PETA dress like knights?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

More like their goal in stealing Pokemon to liberate them

Particularly that time where PETA liberated all of the animals from a farm and then all of the cows and pigs got hit by cars because they didn't know any better


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Team plasma is more justified though seeing as how like 30 pokemon are at least as smart as humans.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

These guys remind me of a thread that one guy made.. Espionage, on here. He made a thread about keeping pets was like slavery, and we should let them loose. Maybe Espionage is the leader of this new group. It would explain both motive and clothing style.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 9, 2010)

^ Nice theory.

Sounds legit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty sound, in my opinion.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 9, 2010)

Leave it to a NF member to lead a pack of weirdos. :amaze


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

Their hypocrites

Just like PETA


----------



## Munak (Aug 9, 2010)

So Team Plasma be making threads left and right then get banned?

MODs = Trucker Girl.


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

3 of my sets all on one page, Pretty cool


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Caterpillar fuck yeah.



That caterpillar has to be one of the cutest pokes ever.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> That caterpillar has to be one of the cutest pokes ever.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> That caterpillar has to be one of the cutest pokes ever.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 9, 2010)

That plushie's tail is fucking HUGE!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2010)

So Sturdy now prevents basically being oneshotted? That's awesome. I also like the idea that there are unique aspects to Pok?mon picked up in the Dream World, since it makes it less of a gimmick and more of something worth exploring.  Is it possible to be even more hyped than "totally hyped"? The only game I want more than Pok?mon White right now is Golden Sun: Dark Dawn!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So Sturdy now prevents basically being oneshotted? That's awesome. I also like the idea that there are unique aspects to Pok?mon picked up in the Dream World, since it makes it less of a gimmick and more of something worth exploring.  Is it possible to be even more hyped than "totally hyped"? The only game I want more than Pok?mon White right now is Golden Sun: Dark Dawn!



Oh that is really nice. I wonder if you can stack up that effect with focus sash?

And TMS are reusable? This is truly great times we live in


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh that is really nice. I wonder if you can stack up that effect with focus sash?
> 
> And TMS are reusable? This is truly great times we live in



I would imagine so. Although would there really be any point? They do the exact same thing, after all, and they don't have an effect if you have less than 100% HP.

As for reuseable TMs, I'm not so sure I like the idea. I'd much prefer it if you couldn't buy TMs, like they could only be won or found in the world or something.


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh god, the ugliness, it burns.

Maybe the catch is that you can only get them in dream world? Like with berries.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> That caterpillar has to be one of the cutest pokes ever.



Definitely agreed.

Azurill and Pichu cannot stand up to the caterpillar


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 10, 2010)

Pokemon Black and White look great. Pokemon will live forever!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2010)

Am I the only one here that's getting a little sick of seeing knew Pokes and stuff?

I think they should stop and let us find the Pokes ourselves.

That's why I think I'm going to only come here occasionally now.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2010)

Half the reason I've popped my head into this convo less.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 10, 2010)

I come back because my life is a wasteful mess.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> There goes the need to spend time in the Battle Tower for them. Eqrthquakes and Ice Beams for everybody!


which is good and by the way Ice beam can be bought in the trading corner for coin ,which also was a painfully slow.


----------



## firefist (Aug 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who dislikes this unlimited tm thing?

It kinda makes the games easier.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 10, 2010)

Unlimited TM's huh? 

Being able to use TM's once never slowed me down but it definitely makes things easier. Finding that way out of the way Earthquake TM than giving it to only 1 Pokemon just lost all the special magic about it.


----------



## vampiredude (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello people, vampiredude in the house with some brandnew tidbits of information posted over at Pokebeach .


All i got to say is looking good Mijumaru, looking good....


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## C. Hook (Aug 10, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Am I the only one who dislikes this unlimited tm thing?
> 
> It kinda makes the games easier.



It's fake difficulty for TMs to be limited; why can't you give a pokemon the moves you like?

The real challenge should come from battles and strategy in battles.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

I like the unlimited TM idea. I like it a lot, actually.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah unlimited TMs sounds nice. I won't need to grind so much to get another EQ, Bolt, Psychic...


----------



## vampiredude (Aug 10, 2010)

Also it seems tsutaaja is going to be sp. atk primary


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2010)

Mijumaru as a Water/Fighting type (possibly).

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2010)

Actually in the Japanese version of the 3rd episode Misty said she was 10 years old.


----------



## firefist (Aug 10, 2010)

probably to make her more loli.


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2010)

An ash is 11 as of now right?
Or is ti that its been 11 months since the start of the show. (i know right)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 10, 2010)

Time? What's that?


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep official timelines out of my Pokemanz


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 10, 2010)

After he got all 8 Kanto badges didn't Ash go home before the Pokemon League started and say it had been a year since he left?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it's ridiculous that so many years later they still won't show anything Porygon related in the anime.


----------



## valerian (Aug 10, 2010)

Even though it was Pikachu's fault.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, because the pudgy-faced ball of kawaii could never do something so malicious. 


It's just so much easier to blame the "cold heartless machine".


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 10, 2010)

Fuck them 

I wanted to see Porygon-Z


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Even though it was Pikachu's fault.


It wasn't even Pikachu's fault either. It was a computer virus firing missiles at them. All the explosions had that flashing effect. Pikachu just happened to destroy the one that caused the most seizures.


----------



## Laex (Aug 10, 2010)

So this new-eevee is actually a new-burmy.


/late is i


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> After he got all 8 Kanto badges didn't Ash go home before the Pokemon League started and say it had been a year since he left?


Might be dub only dialogue. Or it might just mean that a year had ended during their journey since there was a Christmas episode.


----------



## Munak (Aug 11, 2010)

Never really did felt the effects of that Porygon episode, though.

Maybe I'm Ground-type.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> After he got all 8 Kanto badges didn't Ash go home before the Pokemon League started and say it had been a year since he left?



According to the Japanese, Ash is still 10 at the beginning of the Advanced Generation anime. I have a feeling they'll keep him at 10 forever...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> According to the Japanese, Ash is still 10 at the beginning of the Advanced Generation anime. I have a feeling they'll keep him at 10 forever...


They'd fucking better. They've kept him the same age (mentally and physically) for 4 regions + an archipelago and Frontier, it'd be stupid to have him age now or later on.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 11, 2010)

SS teams keep getting better

imagine  T-tar with sand throw


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't understand what it is with pokemon

I bought soul silver on release date.

played it for about 10 hours in total and got bored of it

now I fucking want black or white


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> SS teams keep getting better
> 
> imagine  T-tar with sand throw



Sand throw does seem scary. Imagine Rhyperior with it...


----------



## Munak (Aug 11, 2010)

Hopefully Moguryuu does at least sport respectable stats to back up his nice abilities.

Glaceon with Ice Body... could be good in UU. (Still, there's SR to contend with.)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2010)

Munak said:


> Hopefully Moguryuu does at least sport respectable stats to back up his nice abilities.
> 
> Glaceon with Ice Body... could be good in UU. (Still, there's SR to contend with.)



Well, in a Hail Team, a Glaceon with Ice Body might actually be preferable. If the current weather condition is Hail and the Glaceon has a Leftovers equipped, it'll recover 12.5% of its HP per turn. With Wish on top of that, Glaceon might become very hard to kill.

I agree it's not as useful as dodging one in five attacks during Hail, but you do have to admit that recovering 12.5% of your HP every turn, allowing you to concentrate on spamming a 100% accuracy Blizzard could become a decent alternative.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't understand what it is with pokemon
> 
> I bought soul silver on release date.
> 
> ...



That's the pokemon addiction...


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 11, 2010)

If I had ever gotten bored at only 10 hours, I might have ended up with a life.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> SS teams keep getting better
> 
> imagine  T-tar with sand throw



Except now he doesn't have auto-sandstorm if he gets Sand Throw ability.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 11, 2010)

Sandstorm teams are going to be fun. Take that, Rain Dance.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

Sandstorm teams are already fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sandstorm teams are already fun.



This.

I love mine.


----------



## Negrito (Aug 11, 2010)

I was reading the new abilities and saw encourage... this ability can be very useful... may be even broken. The negative effects of attacks like Bolt Tackle/Take down will be negated and the attack's power will be raised.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2010)

Negrito said:


> I was reading the new abilities and saw encourage... this ability can be very useful... may be even broken. The negative effects of attacks like Bolt Tackle/Take down will be negated and the attack's power will be raised.



It doesn't work like that. It takes away any secondary effects a move has such as 10% burn, higher critical hit ratio, etc. Being damaged by a recoil move isn't a secondary effect.


----------



## Negrito (Aug 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It doesn't work like that. It takes away any secondary effects a move has such as 10% burn, higher critical hit ratio, etc. Being damaged by a recoil move isn't a secondary effect.



It isn't?.... That doesn't really make sense.

What about attacks that lower/raise the user's stats?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2010)

Negrito said:


> It isn't?.... That doesn't really make sense.
> 
> What about attacks that lower/raise the user's stats?



Those are negated. That is a secondary effect as well. Like Meteor Mash having the potential of raising the Pokemon's Attack stat. 

Recoil moves are in a class of their own though iirc. The recoil isn't really a secondary effect. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Those are negated. That is a secondary effect as well. Like Meteor Mash having the potential of raising the Pokemon's Attack stat.
> 
> Recoil moves are in a class of their own though iirc. The recoil isn't really a secondary effect. I could be wrong though.



Just think of it as as the opposite of Serene Grace.


----------



## Munak (Aug 11, 2010)

So the ones who benefit from encourage are the Leaf Storm type of attacks, I think. (Deals massive damage, reduces sp. atk by two stages.)

Although, the chance to paralyze/burn still is a wanted effect.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2010)

Negrito said:


> It isn't?.... That doesn't really make sense.
> 
> What about attacks that lower/raise the user's stats?



Well, it says it negates any secondary effect. Which sounds like it'd both negate things like chances to burn and flinch or increase stats *and* recoil damage and reduced stats. So it'd be like Togekiss with Hustle (increases the power of attacks by 50% in return for reducing accuracy of attacks by 20%) using attacks like Aerial Ace and Aura Sphere (which never miss).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Except now he doesn't have auto-sandstorm if he gets Sand Throw ability.



That's what Hippowdon or any other Pokemon that has Sand Stream is for


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe Tyranitar will have it if we catch him in the Dream World. That's a really neat idea, giving a pokemon a unique ability like that. It helps broaden the options of what they can do. Now they could really make things interesting by making it so random pokemon will have random abilities. That would be awesome.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 11, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Maybe Tyranitar will have it if we catch him in the Dream World. That's a really neat idea, giving a pokemon a unique ability like that. It helps broaden the options of what they can do. Now they could really make things interesting by making it so random pokemon will have random abilities. That would be awesome.



I think that is what it should be. However to keep things different they should make sure that some abilities can only be gotten on a specific Poke.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 11, 2010)

Seems like thus far on the Eeveelutions will be getting different abilities.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

It may actually help the metagame. I'm sick of the same shit nowadays. I don't even play it anymore because everyone uses the same things.


----------



## ripburn (Aug 11, 2010)

I prefer the grass.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

In reference to what?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 11, 2010)

Slaking without Truant


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2010)

I hacked a Slaking with Pure Power.

Soooo awesome. :ho Seriously, it's way overpowered.



Champagne Supernova said:


> That's what Hippowdon or any other Pokemon that has Sand Stream is for



Hippowdon and Tyranitar are the only Pokemon that do. And Sandstorm teams require both of them for that very reason if you really want to be any good with one.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> In reference to what?



The newbie means the starters.



Death-kun said:


> I hacked a Slaking with Pure Power.
> 
> Soooo awesome. :ho Seriously, it's way overpowered.



Damn... XD


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I'll make a hail team this gen. 

I was going to make one now, but I figure Gen V will make most of DPPt strategies obsolete.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> If I had ever gotten bored at only 10 hours, I might have ended up with a life.



I spend hour after hour on the previous gens

soulsilver just bored me after a while


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

I clocked in quite a few hours on Heart Gold. I know for a fact White version will give me the same experience, and by that I mean a lengthy, long game, with amazing replay value.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2010)

now I wouldn't say replay value.

who would replay a pokemon game from the beginning. everything is the same.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't wait <3​


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> now I wouldn't say replay value.
> 
> who would replay a pokemon game from the beginning. everything is the same.



I don't know who exactly you're referring to, but everyone I know replays pokemon games after they've beaten them as far as they would. One of two things always ends up happening with most everyone with pokemon games. Either they never finish it as much as they want to and put it down, or they start it over. I play the game for a ton of hours and then start it over, unless, like Heart Gold, I'm waiting to trade pokemon over to White version when I get it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2010)

that is probably the reason why I grew tired of soul silver

I played the shit out of silver


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Very possible. I played a lot of Gold when I got it as well, but I hadn't played a pokemon game in so long, I just wanted to play a good one again. Haha.


----------



## Negrito (Aug 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, it says it negates any secondary effect. Which sounds like it'd both negate things like chances to burn and flinch or increase stats *and* recoil damage and reduced stats. So it'd be like Togekiss with Hustle (increases the power of attacks by 50% in return for reducing accuracy of attacks by 20%) using attacks like Aerial Ace and Aura Sphere (which never miss).



This is what I was originally thinking.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe Hihidaruma won't have any attacks that cause recoil damage anyway; if its ability does indeed negate recoil damage.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 12, 2010)

If you wanna talk broken, Magic Guard itself is pretty hilarious.

No recoil damage, no self-damaging effect from held items, no damage from burn poison, hail, sandstorm, wrap, etc. Only damage from direct attacks.


Of course that's probably why only Cleffa/Clefairy/Clefable have it. lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Magic Guard is beautiful. Clefable is pretty devastating with it's abilities.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 12, 2010)

That's why i'm having JellyBear on my team, it's a Defensive Psychic with Magic Guard. It's going to be a brilliant wall.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Rankurusu is going on my team as well Denizen. Design-wise he's one of my favorites, as well as Gigaiasu.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2010)

Idk if Rankurusu will be on my first team, but I will definitely train one.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm getting White just to get one. I don't care if I have to Grind, I MUST HAVE IT. It's adorable, looks cool, it's got some really cool inspiration and is still pretty capable in-game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

I wonder what it's alt. color will look like.


----------



## Laex (Aug 12, 2010)

Now, if only we get a badass evo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Rankurusu wont get an evolution.


----------



## Laex (Aug 12, 2010)

He best get one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope not. His design already looks good, and he's got Magic Guard as well. He's fine as is.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 12, 2010)

Lolitower and Ranculus probably won't get evos. I don't mind if they do, though, if it means he gets stats that can match most of the more powerful pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2010)

If I had to choose my team from the 30-40 pokes we know about currently, then Rankurusu would definitely be a top choice for me.

I don't think either Psychic exclusive will get an evo. They seem like the Mawile/Sableye of this gen.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2010)

HHHHRRRRRMMMM


----------



## Denizen (Aug 13, 2010)

That Smugleaf evo is so fake it's not even funny. It looks nothing like Gamefreaks style.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree, the Smugleaf evolution is very fake. 

And that bird doesn't look like it resembles Chatot at all, are those guys on drugs? It resembles the pidgeon pokemon we were introduced to, with a toucan-like beak.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2010)

Not only does that look fake, it looks like a fat version of Pokekoks' version.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 13, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Lolitower and Ranculus probably won't get evos. I don't mind if they do, though, if it means he gets stats that can match most of the more powerful pokemon.



I would love if Gamefreak made the new pokes stats somewhat playable for online battle but Ranculus hopefully is one of them.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

That Smugleaf evo has got to be fake.  I don't think it will look like a dragon or actually be part dragon.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2010)

lol fake Smugleaf evo.


----------



## Altron (Aug 13, 2010)

Gotta admit how official looking these fake images are of Gen V so far


----------



## Laex (Aug 13, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 13, 2010)

I can hear the screams of my childhood getting raped.


----------



## Laex (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this fake or am I just brunt?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> :ho


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> :ho



Please be fake, please be fake...


----------



## firefist (Aug 13, 2010)

it would be cool if that smugleaf would have a flying serpent dragon like final form, though.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> :ho



OH MY GOD LET IT NOT BE TRUE NOOOOO-


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 14, 2010)

So Kanto starters from DW will have different abilities

Chlorophyll Venusar :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope we get the dream world Kanto starters in the UK too.


----------



## Munak (Aug 14, 2010)

I just remembered something; what do you think would be the method of transferring your old Poke to Black and White?


----------



## Laex (Aug 14, 2010)

Hasnt that already been released?


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2010)

Its with the Crossbow thing.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I hope not. His design already looks good, and he's got Magic Guard as well. He's fine as is.



Seeing as how, as you say, Rankurusu already has Magic Guard, I really don't see it getting better stats than Clefable. Being a Psychic-Type, though, it'll be better off than Clefable as long as it has Calm Mind and STAB Psychic.


----------



## Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Seeing as how, as you say, Rankurusu already has Magic Guard, I really don't see it getting better stats than Clefable. Being a Psychic-Type, though, it'll be better off than Clefable as long as it has Calm Mind and STAB Psychic.



I couldnt help but notice your set.
So did you see it? Did you like it?
I saw it. I really liked it.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 14, 2010)

Munak said:


> I just remembered something; what do you think would be the method of transferring your old Poke to Black and White?


I'm guessing it'll be like the time machine in Gold and Silver.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 14, 2010)

it looks real... it better be fake


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2010)

What are you guys complaining about because I don't get it.


----------



## Din (Aug 14, 2010)

good fucking god of course it's fake


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 14, 2010)

Gotta be fake.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 15, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So Kanto starters from DW will have different abilities
> 
> Chlorophyll Venusar :ho



Swift Swim Blastoise.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 15, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Swift Swim Blastoise.



Flash Fire- Charizard


----------



## Munak (Aug 15, 2010)

Super Luck Sceptile. 

And Brock just looks so wrong in that pic.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 15, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Swift Swim Blastoise.



Intimidate Swampert :ho


----------



## Denizen (Aug 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Seeing as how, as you say, Rankurusu already has Magic Guard, I really don't see it getting better stats than Clefable. Being a Psychic-Type, though, it'll be better off than Clefable as long as it has Calm Mind and STAB Psychic.



Looking at official stats, his most Impressive stat is Special Attack, followed by Special Defense. Attack and Defense are about the same, predictably. His speed is the lowest, though.

Which means if he can't last a Physical Attack he's going to be pretty useless, whilst credible against Special Attackers. I'm surprised that Special Attack is his best stat, I assumed he would focus solely on defends.

That said, with Trick Room and Reflect he'd be great.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 15, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Looking at official stats, his most Impressive stat is Special Attack, followed by Special Defense. Attack and Defense are about the same, predictably. His speed is the lowest, though.
> 
> Which means if he can't last a Physical Attack he's going to be pretty useless, whilst credible against Special Attackers. I'm surprised that Special Attack is his best stat, I assumed he would focus solely on defends.
> 
> That said, with Trick Room and Reflect he'd be great.



???

Where are you pulling those stats from?


----------



## Denizen (Aug 15, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> ???
> 
> Where are you pulling those stats from?



Official Site, it has a page for specific pokemon and a picture of their ingame stats. Doesn't show the Level though, so it's hard to tell how good/bad they actually are :I

EDIT: Actually, that's wrong, it only shows Ranculus' stats. I'm guessing the reason was so they could show off his Dust Proof ability.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 15, 2010)

Magic Guard Sableye evolution.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 15, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Magic Guard Sableye evolution.



I think you mean Wonder Guard, dear :I

If more pokemon had Scrappy then Wondertombs wouldn't be a problem..


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 15, 2010)

Right you are, Ninjask, Wonder Guard.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 16, 2010)

wow, this thread has been going nowhere all day


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread is always slow during the weeks we don't get CoroCoro scans


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Right you are, Ninjask, Wonder Guard.



Ninjask has too many weaknesses to make any real use of Wonder Guard.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2010)

Wondertombpek

Lock-on, Sheer cold, Hypnosis, Dreameater


----------



## Denizen (Aug 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> Wondertombpek
> 
> Lock-on, Sheer cold, Hypnosis, Dreameater



Foresight, Fighting Move, Dead.

Alternatively the same old Perish Song and Dugtrio combo I always use


----------



## Laex (Aug 16, 2010)

Wondertomb will kill all


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Wondertomb will kill all



Fire Fang goes through Wonder Guard, also Foresight + Fighting move, etc.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)

can we talk about something like diglett's body or something


----------



## Din (Aug 17, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> can we talk about something like diglett's body or spmething



you can talk about diglett's body in the diglett's body discussion thread

the one you made


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> you can talk about diglett's body in the diglett's body discussion thread
> 
> the one you made



i said *"or something"*


----------



## Din (Aug 17, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i said *"or something"*



 still tried changing the subject to diglett

*"or something"* isn't a good enough excuse


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)

whatever, this thread is too boring, goodbye!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> whatever, this thread is too boring, goodbye!!



Yeah like your fucking POS site .

Now GTFO :ho


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 17, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> whatever, this thread is too boring, goodbye!!



Why don't you go and make some shitty threads in the OBD or something :|


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2010)

LMAO! This thread really has a love hate relationship with Tobi, huh?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 17, 2010)

I ain't seen no love.


----------



## Laex (Aug 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> LMAO! This thread really has a love hate relationship with Tobi, huh?



Mostly hate


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)

new stuff is up on serebii about the isshu map


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 17, 2010)

been there since yesterday


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> been there since yesterday



oh, i didn't check yesterday


----------



## Mαri (Aug 17, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> whatever, this thread is too boring, goodbye!!



Then stop posting.

This is about the new game and it's weekly updates.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2010)

, the hate is strong with this one


----------



## Burke (Aug 17, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> oh, i didn't check yesterday



Did you guys also know that the starters have been revealed!


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 17, 2010)

Most of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hate on Tobi only do it for show.


----------



## Kek (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I'm the only one here who has actually tried to help the guy.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Most of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hate on Tobi only do it for show.



                                               .


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 17, 2010)

No I tried as well. I appreciate the videos he posts so I don't have to search for them, and since I check here before Serebii it helps on that account as well. People ride him about his mistakes every now and then, as if they're so perfect. Fuck everyone who thinks that, and back off. Lets talk about pokemon. Second time I've had to do this petty shit, god damn.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 17, 2010)

I watched most of the videos he posted. Did you guys selflessly dedicate your being to such a cause? I think not. Hang in your heads shame, worthless peons.

Actually, I am completely apathetic.

Anyways, anyone here pre-ordered B/W? I've got White on order from Play-Asia, it's probably an utterly stupid idea considering I will have absolutely no idea what I am doing, but hey...I bought and enjoyed Jump Ultimate Stars and Serebii should help with info.


----------



## Kek (Aug 17, 2010)

Pre-order the Japanese version? 

Hell naw.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'd rather wait for the English one to come out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 17, 2010)

Agreed, although I'm sure it's easy enough to follow, I don't want to experience it in a way that can't be 100% appreciated for myself at least.


----------



## Laex (Aug 17, 2010)

This thread is still centered around tobi I see 


Any new amazing fake starter evos?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

Second pic looks like Zangoose's aquatic cousin.


----------



## Kek (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh derpderp, hopefully you're final evo is as cool as the fanarts.


----------



## Laex (Aug 17, 2010)

I dislike that final evo. But the 2nd one is goo


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah the transition seems to large


----------



## Kek (Aug 17, 2010)

No larger than Piplup to Empoleon.


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2010)

Slowbro week. 

Nice fanart though; fighting stance for fighting types. (Like the Hitmons.)


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> No larger than Piplup to Empoleon.



I personally thought the transition of Squirtle to Blastoise was larger.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

make it happen Gamefreak


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> make it happen Gamefreak



Watda? 

I'ma come back here with something better. Hopefully.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

Australia would make for an awesome region 

Australian animals with Pokemon powers? 

Godspeed my friend cause you are fucked


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 18, 2010)

Pfff who would want australia as a pokemon region.

You would be forbidden to trade any pokemon from the other regions since it would "damage" the ecosystem.


----------



## firefist (Aug 18, 2010)

I want a rain forest-like part in a region.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 18, 2010)

I want a sewer level. 
No game can be called a game without one.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 18, 2010)

Sewer level would be great. Then you catch the game's finally introduced Poison legendary,


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Pfff who would want australia as a pokemon region.
> 
> You would be forbidden to trade any pokemon from the other regions since it would "damage" the ecosystem.



It gets worse.

The Aussie government find that Pokefighting is animal cruelty and all we can do in the game is bread Pokes.


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I want a rain forest-like part in a region.




Pretty sure 3rd gen had a rain forest.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Pfff who would want australia as a pokemon region.
> 
> You would be forbidden to trade any pokemon from the other regions since it would "damage" the ecosystem.





Black Wraith said:


> It gets worse.
> 
> The Aussie government find that Pokefighting is animal cruelty and all we can do in the game is bread Pokes.



Ah shaddap


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Ah shaddap



You know it's true.


----------



## firefist (Aug 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pretty sure 3rd gen had a rain forest.



where was it?


----------



## Laex (Aug 18, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I want a sewer level.
> No game can be called a game without one.



Black city was made for you


----------



## Mαri (Aug 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Second pic looks like Zangoose's aquatic cousin.





Firefist said:


> where was it?



Think he's referring to Fortree City.

Which I suppose is the closest resemblance we've had.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 18, 2010)

I think we should have an overworld when using Fly.


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a nice idea. And some Pokes could be perhaps found in clouds or something.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 18, 2010)

New pokemon at serebii, but pics are blurry


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Australia would make for an awesome region
> 
> Australian animals with Pokemon powers?
> 
> Godspeed my friend cause you are fucked



Shroomish and Breloom would populate the lands...

Tentacool and Tentacruel the seas...

And there would be poison types coming out the wazoo...


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 18, 2010)

Very blurry, and yeah that'd be cool Nois, finding pokemon maybe in a differently shaded cloud or something, or maybe flying through clouds could be like walking through grass.


----------



## Nois (Aug 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Very blurry, and yeah that'd be cool Nois, finding pokemon maybe in a differently shaded cloud or something, or maybe flying through clouds could be like walking through grass.



Something like swarms etc. prhaps. You have a big, fat cloud ahead, and when you hop into it: Swablus detected

On a side note, the region's map seems to suggest there's not a lot of water routes. Surf not being NEEDED this time?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 18, 2010)

What do you guys think will become of smaller bodies of water during winter? Frozen perhaps?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 18, 2010)

FUCK YEAH ICE SKATING!!!


----------



## Burke (Aug 18, 2010)

The only one i can kind of make out looks a bit like a sheep kinda


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2010)

N??ps said:


> The only one i can kind of make out looks a bit like a sheep kinda



Mareep will forever be my favorite sheep.


----------



## Kek (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought they looked like a blue gligar-octopus-thing and a...frog?


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Australia would make for an awesome region
> 
> Australian animals with Pokemon powers?
> 
> Godspeed my friend cause you are fucked



Fuck. I yield.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2010)

One looks like a peacock.


----------



## taiga (Aug 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think we should have an overworld when using Fly.



good thinking.



Stroev said:


> One looks like a peacock.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 18, 2010)

*Pokmon Black and White Game Intro for the Demo!*

*This is the Pokemon Black and White intro demo.*
_It's a bit blury_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjwQ80Z6q0o&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think we should have an overworld when using Fly.



If Final Fantasies 5 and 6 have done, why can't Pokemon, right?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the way the Gamefreak logo appears now.


----------



## Laex (Aug 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I like the way the Gamefreak logo appears now.



It does look much better


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 19, 2010)

I bet you they'll remake Ruby and Sapphire in 3D like this. That'd be so awesome, Ruby and Sapphire 3D with pokemon from all gens.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope so. Even though gen 3 wasn't my favorite, it simply does not get enough credit. Even if you didn't particularly care for the collective Pokemon of that generation, Hoenn was actually pretty alright.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 19, 2010)

R/S remake with B/W graphics 

Fuck yeah


----------



## Kek (Aug 19, 2010)

I loved Hoenn. A 3-d remake would be the shit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Meguroko is my favorite so far 

Crocodiles/Alligators are always cool in my book. Plus it's ability is a dream come true. 

It better have an awesome evolution.


----------



## Nois (Aug 19, 2010)

I bet it's gonna happen.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

So... No new Pokémon for a while now. I was hoping for more legit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 19, 2010)

It's getting close, less than a month away.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot it drops in Japan a lot earlier then the US. We'll get to see them all soon!


----------



## Mαri (Aug 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I bet you they'll remake Ruby and Sapphire in 3D like this. That'd be so awesome, Ruby and Sapphire 3D with pokemon from all gens.



I actually quite liked Ruby and Saphire. So :33 .


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 19, 2010)

Hoenn is my favorite area out of all of the pokemon games, to be honest. And rendering it in 3D would be very awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd rather have the pokemon rendered in 3D instead of the region to be frank. Better models too, Gen 1 and Gen 2's pokemon look horrible on Battle Revolution...


----------



## Burke (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> So... No new Pok?mon for a while now. I was hoping for more legit.



The game is closer than we all expect though


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> R/S remake with B/W graphics
> 
> Fuck yeah



Oh Fuck Yeah.


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> Yeah, I forgot it drops in Japan a lot earlier then the US. We'll get to see them all soon!



The game is coming out in a few weeks iirc.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 19, 2010)

4 weeks to be exact


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 20, 2010)

i want it to come out now


----------



## Denizen (Aug 20, 2010)

We may even get info on it earlier than it's official release date - sometimes if you preorder something, you get it sooner than normal.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2010)

Denizen said:


> We may even get info on it earlier than it's official release date - sometimes if you preorder something, you get it sooner than normal.


Yeah. I haven't been that lucky so far myself, but yeah, it does happen sometimes from what I hear. And even if that doesn't happen, the ROM will probably leak about 1 or 2 days before the release date, which will give us all the info we need.


----------



## Munak (Aug 20, 2010)

The only thing bad about early players is that they're the ones who'll find out the unresolved bugs of the game. 

Or is that a good thing?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2010)

Munak said:


> The only thing bad about early players is that they're the ones who'll find out the unresolved bugs of the game.
> 
> Or is that a good thing?


It can be kind of cool though, as long as it's minor. Like this weird glitch that I ran into in my Japanese copy of Platinum:
[YOUTUBE]A7aIH63_Vxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Denizen (Aug 20, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Yeah. I haven't been that lucky so far myself, but yeah, it does happen sometimes from what I hear. And even if that doesn't happen, the ROM will probably leak about 1 or 2 days before the release date, which will give us all the info we need.



Apparently there was a bit of trouble properly cracking the Diamond/Pearl ROM, so we may have to wait awhile.

Also, it takes a while for the info to trickle through, leading to alot of mistakes, false assumptions, etc. (People were told Chatot was Pure-Flying, Super Luck gave the opponents Critical Hits, Arceus was the evolution of Absol, etc)



Munak said:


> The only thing bad about early players is that they're the ones who'll find out the unresolved bugs of the game.
> 
> Or is that a good thing?



Usually they're good glitches i.e. being able to bypass Nintendo's bullshit events to get pokemon, so i'll be glad to have it.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2010)

^Yeah, that's another thing. I got the Japanese copy of HeartGold, so I was able to play at the slots and buy coins. Voltorb Flip does interest me a bit, but either way, I really just prefer to buy coins, which made me glad I went with the Japanese release.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 20, 2010)

Shiron said:


> ^Yeah, that's another thing. I got the Japanese copy of HeartGold, so I was able to play at the slots and buy coins. Voltorb Flip does interest me a bit, but either way, I really just prefer to buy coins, which made me glad I went with the Japanese release.



Wait, seriously? They actually changed Slots to Voltorb Flip in the non-Japanese versions?

That's absurd. This is why people resent localisation companies. I mean hell, I can understand the appeal of the game but I wanted to be able to play the slots too.

EDIT: Actually I just read the changes is due to European Gambling Laws (beyond stupid). Which would mean any sort of Slot Machines will be censored from Black and White too - even more reason to import it.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2010)

New pokemon at serebi! it's a grass monkey I think...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

There is a new(Although it's not fully new) Pokemon. I'll update with a picture soon.


EDIT: Here's the picture and some info: 





> Pokemon Sunday just finished airing and revealed the green Pokemon that was first revealed as a toy several weeks ago: its name is Yanappu  (ヤナップ). It is the Grass Monkey Pokemon, an obvious Grass-type, knows a new attack named Acrobat (has something to do with Rotational Battles), and its ability is Gluttony. It stands 0.6m tall and weighs 10.5kg. The Pokemon Sunday crew implied it is owned by someone in the games (perhaps Dento if he is a Grass-type Gym Leader, especially since he is a waiter and it resembles broccoli?). Thanks go to Sabonea Masukippa for translating!


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay so now so far they have at least 2 different new monkey Pokemon that are obviously not evolutions of each other....but we already have so many monkey Pokemon.

There are these 2 new ones(which might also have evolutions), one of the starters in the last releases was a monkey, we also have Mankey and it's evolution along with Aipom and it's evolution?

Why so many monkeys? God.

Create something like a dolphin or a guinea pig....no Pokemon is based off of those animals yet.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Create something like a dolphin or a guinea pig....no Pokemon is based off of those animals yet.



The dolphin sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Okay so now so far they have at least 2 different new monkey Pokemon that are obviously not evolutions of each other....but we already have so many monkey Pokemon.
> 
> There are these 2 new ones(which might also have evolutions), one of the starters in the last releases was a monkey, we also have Mankey and it's evolution along with Aipom and it's evolution?
> 
> ...



They always use some Animals that have been used already. We have plenty Monkeys, Dogs, Cats, Birds, Fish.

They will for sure use Animals that haven't been used or haven't been used much. They are actually doing that though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 21, 2010)

New pokemon party: Infernape, Primeape, Yanappu, Hihidaruma, Slaking, Ambipom. 

Player name: Son Goku


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 21, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> They always use some Animals that have been used already. We have plenty Monkeys, Dogs, Cats, Birds, Fish.
> 
> They will for sure use Animals that haven't been used or haven't been used much. They are actually doing that though.


Let's not forget the mandatory eletric rodent.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Okay so now so far they have at least 2 different new monkey Pokemon that are obviously not evolutions of each other....but we already have so many monkey Pokemon.
> 
> There are these 2 new ones(which might also have evolutions), one of the starters in the last releases was a monkey, we also have Mankey and it's evolution along with Aipom and it's evolution?
> 
> ...


You're bitching about _monkeys_? 

Do you know what a guinea pig is? It's a rodent. Now, count how many rodents this game has. 

Or, how about birds? There's gotta be three times the number of birds in this game compared to monkeys, and don't even get me started on fish. Dragons aren't even a real creature, and there's a score of them. Or _bugs_. Fucking _bugs._

Granted, a dolphin Pokemon wouldn't be a bad addition, but I think I'd like to see is more non-dragon reptilian types. Or, more pre-historic Pokemon, fossil-revived. 

But come off it with the monkey hate. They're not even the most populous creature.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Let's not forget the mandatory eletric rodent.





Sunrider said:


> You're bitching about _monkeys_?
> 
> Do you know what a guinea pig is? It's a rodent. Now, count how many rodents this game has.
> 
> ...




This all too.


We always get the same Animal more then once. But they are all different. Just like in our world there are loads of different Monkeys(I think they are even separated into more groups, like apes and primates, etc...), there are different kinds of Monkeys in the game.


Same goes for Dogs, Cats, Fish, Birds, Bugs, etc... etc... etc...


If you actually broke it down then I'm sure every Pokemon has been based on a different Animal just in a lot of cases it's a very specif type of Dog or Cat or Fish or Bird, etc...


I'm not much of a Monkey lover but I'm fine with them giving us more and more Monkeys so long as they are different from each other, and for the most part that is the case.


----------



## Munak (Aug 21, 2010)

If they're going the subspecies route, I honestly don't care if there are a lot more monkey Pokemons on the way. (Gorillas, apes, monkeys old and new world.)

Infernape's design is based off the legend of Son Goku, so I can't say he counts as "one of those monkey" Pokemons.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 21, 2010)

More gorillas would be dope. I'm surprised we haven't seen a big bruiser Fighting-type gorilla yet. 

Maybe some sasquatch-missing-link legendary. I could approve of that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 21, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Do you know what a guinea pig is? It's a rodent. Now, count how many rodents this game has.



Actually with the Caviidae Family scientists are disputing whether or not they belong in the Rodent order. Besides even if the most common rodents have been done they still haven't done Guinea Pigs, never mind Hamsters.

Though I agree, he shouldn't be complaining about monkeys when there are so many birds, fish, etc. Seriously, was the Lumineon line even needed?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Actually with the Caviidae Family scientists are disputing whether or not they belong in the Rodent order. Besides even if the most common rodents have been done they still haven't done Guinea Pigs, never mind Hamsters.
> 
> Though I agree, he shouldn't be complaining about monkeys when there are so many birds, fish, etc. Seriously, was the Lumineon line even needed?



I don't know what type of fish Lumineon is but I'm sure it hasn't been made before. So in terms of being needed of never been used before then yes. Is it needed as a Pokemon? Sure why not, I never use it though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 21, 2010)

Wasn't Vigoroth sort of like the bruiser fighting type gorilla? Or Slaking?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 21, 2010)

Slaking is Normal type, and I don't know that I'd call him a gorilla, since Slakoth and Vigoroth are based off sloths.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 21, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Slaking is Normal type, and I don't know that I'd call him a gorilla, since Slakoth and Vigoroth are based off sloths.



They're based on both Sloths and Apes.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 21, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Slaking is Normal type, and I don't know that I'd call him a gorilla, since Slakoth and Vigoroth are based off sloths.



Slaking seems like a hybrid monkey-sloth creature. Has the strength of a monkey but the speed of a sloth.

Something close to a Gorilla imho.


----------



## Kek (Aug 22, 2010)

Lumineon is an Angelfish.


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 22, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Slaking seems like a hybrid monkey-sloth creature. Has the strength of a monkey but the speed of a sloth.
> 
> Something close to a Gorilla imho.



His base speed is 100.

He's far from slow.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

Everyone should read the manga, if you are a pokemon fan at least.

And yay cute pokemon.

I hope we have more badass ones than cute ones.

And i haven't watched the anime in years i go to bulbapedia if i want information about the anime.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 22, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Everyone should read the manga, if you are a pokemon fan at least.


By the manga I'm guessing you mean Special/Adventures. There's tons of different Pokemon manga but that's the most unique and popular.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 22, 2010)

Gil said:


> His base speed is 100.
> 
> He's far from slow.


But he just sits and scratches his ass every other round.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 22, 2010)

I just seen serebii.. cant wait to pick green monkey pokemon of broccoli over smugleaf. most likely. I want this game so bad.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> But he just sits and scratches his ass every other round.



It's lazying. That's just like a Sloth for you.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's lazying. That's just like a Sloth for you.



It's not like Gorillas are the paradigm of activity either...


----------



## Kek (Aug 22, 2010)

Just because gorillas are big doesn't mean they're inactive. They can run up to 20 mph and a max of 25 mph.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's not like Gorillas are the paradigm of activity either...



I'm pretty sure they're more active then Sloths...


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm pretty sure they're more active then Sloths...



You would be surpried. Male gorillas tend to loath around a lot, and the position Slaking's sprites are in is how they often look.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 22, 2010)

If the only thing you had to do with your day was to sit there and be boss while the womenfolk tended to your young ones, you'd loaf about eating fruit too. 

But wait'll you see what happens when a sucka tries to flex on them.


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2010)

Gorillas have 2inch penises, so surely they have some anger issues

And btw, I've read that sloths can move up to 60km/h for a hort period of time if endangered...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> You would be surpried. Male gorillas tend to loath around a lot, and the position Slaking's sprites are in is how they often look.



I see 


...Lazy bastards


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> If the only thing you had to do with your day was to sit there and be boss while the womenfolk tended to your young ones, you'd loaf about eating fruit too.
> 
> But wait'll you see what happens when a sucka tries to flex on them.



That's why Slaking has a massive attack stat...


----------



## Nois (Aug 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I see
> 
> 
> ...Lazy bastards



Check this out





And finally... the king:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 23, 2010)

Nois said:


> Gorillas have 2inch penises, so surely they have some anger issues
> 
> And btw, I've read that sloths can move up to 60km/h for a hort period of time if endangered...



Wow, I did not know that. That's awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 23, 2010)

Sloths move about 1 foot a minute. If in danger they move about 15 feet per minute. So, they move about 900 feet an hour if in danger. That's not even 1/3 of a kilometer.

So Black and White aren't even out and have already broken the record of being the fastest selling DS games to ever release. This is only based on preorders. Holy shit. They expect 1.5 million preorders before the games release.


----------



## Kek (Aug 23, 2010)

This is good shit mang


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow Black/White has over a million preorders already


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2010)

Mijumaru: Yo Smugleaf, I'm really happy for you, I'mma let you finish but Bulbasaur is the best grass starter of all time.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2010)

Over 9000 hours in MS Paint.


----------



## Kek (Aug 23, 2010)

He probably started the day the legends were announced.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 24, 2010)

Those sprites aren't very good actually, that probably took an hour for someone at my calibur, which isn't very high. Spriting is pretty simple.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2010)

Kek said:


> He probably started the day the legends were announced.


True, considering the fact Zekrom and Reshiram's backsprites have been revealed since then and look much better than those.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh wow! I need to get into the games side more often to be up to date. A new generation of pokemon. I wonder what's the name of the region? Can anybody show me the 3 starters in this generation? Oh! And can anyone tell me if the 5th season of pokemon has come out to cartoon network?


----------



## Nois (Aug 24, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Oh wow! I need to get into the games side more often to be up to date. A new generation of pokemon. I wonder what's the name of the region? Can anybody show me the 3 starters in this generation? Oh! And can anyone tell me if the 5th season of pokemon has come out to cartoon network?



Go to Serebi.net

Tobi


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh wow. Sending me to a site. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 24, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Oh wow. Sending me to a site. Thanks so much.



*bitchslaps* _Never _question him


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 24, 2010)

... Ok... I'm gonna go check it out.


----------



## Nois (Aug 24, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Oh wow. Sending me to a site. Thanks so much.



To survive in this section you have to add Serebii to your daily routine, preferably between waking up and taking a morning dump



kinzey said:


> *bitchslaps* _Never _question him


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 24, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Oh wow. Sending me to a site. Thanks so much.


I sense sarcasm here ?


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Legend said:


> Wow Black/White has over a million preorders already



Faack. I guess I need to preorder mine.


The new brocoli monkey poke looks kinda cool.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 24, 2010)

Pre-order now, and appease the Nintendo God King.

I wonder how many orders Play-Asia alone are taking? September 18th is going to be a big day for them.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Oh wow! I need to get into the games side more often to be up to date. A new generation of pokemon. I wonder what's the name of the region? Can anybody show me the 3 starters in this generation? Oh! And can anyone tell me if the 5th season of pokemon has come out to cartoon network?



Isshu


The 5th season of Pokemon was Johto League Champions. That came to Cartoon Network Sky One years ago.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 24, 2010)

Nois said:


> Tobi



shut up, that's in the past now...


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone hasn't heard of Serebii or pokebeach or pokecommunity yet? Huh.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Someone hasn't heard of Serebii or pokebeach or pokecommunity yet? Huh.



i didn't here of pokecommunity 'till now...


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 25, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i didn't here of pokecommunity 'till now...



Cause your an internewb.


----------



## Nois (Aug 25, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> shut up, that's in the past now...



That was a joke kiddo And way to go, I was usually one of those that didn't flame you



Gil said:


> Cause your an internewb.



And this, nothing to be ashamed of. Yet.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> That was a joke kiddo And way to go, I was usually one of those that didn't flame you
> 
> 
> 
> And this, nothing to be ashamed of. Yet.



sorry.....


----------



## Stroev (Aug 25, 2010)

Inb4 someone refers him to a NSFW site.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

Like lemonparty


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey peeps, remember me! You know, I think I like the fire starter pig. Its cuter than the others. It reminds me of my Hoenn choice with Torchick. I picked Torchick cause it was cuter to me.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Hey peeps, remember me! You know, I think I like the fire starter pig. Its cuter than the others. It reminds me of my Hoenn choice with Torchick. I picked Torchick cause it was cuter to me.



Somehow, my troll radar seems to tingle wround you


But that aside, I like Pokabu the most too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

I picked totodile because it was fuckin awesome.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh no I'm not gonna troll. So ya'll can tell me what ya'll talking 'bout?      And I ab wondering if Pokabu will be it's US name? Was Torchick's name Japanese? And what's your favourite Hoenn starter Noir?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

Read the last few pages to find out what we're talking about, Pokabu is the English name, and it's Nois not Noir.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 26, 2010)

I still don't know what you all are talking about specificly. But I'm gonna start something up. Out of the 3 legendary dogs I like Suicune the most because he/she looks elegant, beautiful,graceful and mystical. Especially in the night! Which out of the 3 do you like?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

This is very random, generation 2 convo you seem to be stirring up. That should probably go in the Heart Gold/Soul Silver discussion thread.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree witch Echo. This sort of convos should go into the HG/SS thread. And usually, when I don't know what's the convo about, I wait a bit and read until I ee a spot to hop in.

But this gave me an idea. Anyone expecting any 'runningmon' in this generation? Gen 4's lake trio was a big let-down for me, so I'm expecting something descent this time


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 26, 2010)

Your right. Then when Black and White comes out to Jamaica which will be like for a year and so months I hope to get Pokemon Black to obtain Reshiram.


----------



## Din (Aug 26, 2010)

...what the fuck happened to his eyes...


----------



## Kek (Aug 26, 2010)

Did he age backwards 3 years or something?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> ...what the fuck happened to his eyes...



they changed them.... and puberty....


----------



## Burke (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope to god he aged like 3 years. It would make sense seeing that the main characters of the game are like 15


----------



## Velocity (Aug 26, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> ...what the fuck happened to his eyes...



Well, if you read the subtitle there, it tells you Ash is in Mayaku Forest. Explains everything.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, if you read the subtitle there, it tells you Ash is in Mayaku Forest. Explains everything.



if you think about it, it sounds a little like make-out forest...

I think Brock was like 20/23 when he left. Ash probably like 15-17 years old.


----------



## Din (Aug 26, 2010)

never knew you had brown eyes, ash.

and Word of God says that ash will forever be 10, so i highly doubt that


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

I've always wondered...What in the fucking world are those things on ash's face.... those lines


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> never knew you had brown eyes, ash.
> 
> and Word of God says that ash will forever be 10, so i highly doubt that



'Forever young, I want to be forever young...'


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> I hope to god he aged like 3 years. It would make sense seeing that the main characters of the game are like 15



If they did that, the main female character would be there and we wouldn't be stuck with Rupunzel.



Winged Navi said:


> never knew you had brown eyes, ash.



They were subtle, but still there, like Pikachu having brown eyes.



Tobi Oochiha said:


> I've always wondered...What in the fucking world are those things on ash's face.... those lines



I think it was the style back in the day for cheek lines. And they went overboard.


Good news guys, this series is shorter! Meaning Ash may be done with the damned league and we get a Pokemon Adventures adaptation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol, Ash done. You're funny.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Echø said:


> Lol, Ash done. You're funny.



Considering the guy's Japanese name is the same as the series creator... Yeah... Still one can dream can't they?


Read an article on TIME about how Ash and Pikachu are the "faces" of Pokemon... I don't know about that, I know Pikachu is but come on... Ash sucks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah but even parents know that Ash is the face of pokemon basically. Well, I suppose I would argue the Pokeball and Pikachu as well, but Ash is a close third.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

That's because everyone's heard of the anime more than the games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

No way, the anime isn't more popular than the games. People just know cartoon/video game /cards when they hear "pokemon"


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> That's because everyone's heard of the anime more than the games.



The video games must be more popular. The anime sucks


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Raizen said:


> The video games must be more popular. The anime sucks



The video games are more popular.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Just because the games are more popular doesn't mean the public knows. Ask someone out on the street about Pokemon and they'll mention Pikachu or Ash.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Best Wishes Trailer - The New Ash Ketchum and Anime*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC-wOdxHtvA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

Ash is the ultimate staller. He has a birth defect that causes him to remain 10 mentally and physically so he can visit all the regions in the world, give away his best Pokemon, and get herpes from all the girlswappin' he's been through.

Seriously, this anime isn't about achieving your goals, but having fun as a 10yo tramp spankin native chicks while a ^ (use bro) does your laundry and cooking.

Gonzo shit is gonzo.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> Ash is the ultimate staller. He has a birth defect that causes him to remain 10 mentally and physically so he can visit all the regions in the world, give away his best Pokemon, and get herpes from all the girlswappin' he's been through.
> 
> Seriously, this anime isn't about achieving your goals, but having fun as a 10yo tramp spankin native chicks while a ^ (use bro) does your laundry and cooking.
> 
> Gonzo shit is gonzo.



damn...that's pretty much the entire story of the anime


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC-wOdxHtvA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, so they've improved on Iron Tail's animation. Much better than simply glowing.

Also, I'm going to say it here: Ash gets Derp-derp.



Nois said:


> Ash is the ultimate staller. He has a birth defect that causes him to remain 10 mentally and physically so he can visit all the regions in the world, give away his best Pokemon, and get herpes from all the girlswappin' he's been through.
> 
> Seriously, this anime isn't about achieving your goals, but having fun as a 10yo tramp spankin native chicks while a ^ (use bro) does your laundry and cooking.
> 
> Gonzo shit is gonzo.



Needless to say, Ash has AIDs.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Oh, so they've improved on Iron Tail's animation. Much better than simply glowing.
> 
> Also, I'm going to say it here: Ash gets Derp-derp.
> 
> ...



No Chansey gonna cure that

Then again, a protein that kills hiv has been discovered, drugs to enter stores in a couple 'o years


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

I just noticed that ash looks younger now


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

That's cos the Pedophiles that are the majority of the target audience fled a request...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> No Chansey gonna cure that
> 
> Then again, a protein that kills hiv has been discovered, drugs to enter stores in a couple 'o years



If they do, it'll be a prescription drug and an expensive one at that. One that won't get rid of the problem, but keep you alive enough so you have to keep paying for medication.


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If they do, it'll be a prescription drug and an expensive one at that. One that won't get rid of the problem, but keep you alive enough so you have to keep paying for medication.



Sounds true enough. But I think the drug will come out in like 15-20 years.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> Sounds true enough. But I think the drug will come out in like 15-20 years.



Isn't business fun? =D

Reap the Cash, Shear the Sheep!


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Isn't business fun? =D
> 
> Reap the Cash, Shear the Sheep!



yes it is

$6.99 for a value meal! $6.99 for a value meal!


----------



## Nois (Aug 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Isn't business fun? =D
> 
> Reap the Cash, Shear the Sheep!



And when I was younger, I used to wonder why people wanted o major in economics or business

@Tobi, that zombie sig makes me laugh

And on topic: Ash is gay, bring me Red


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> And on topic: Ash is gay, bring me Red



i agree to the fullest extent of my mind


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

Sick sig Tobi, no pun intended.

I think that the best we could hope for is that this current TV show stays designated for kids, and they create a mildly more dark pokemon show with Red as the lead as he commonly teams up with protagonists from other games. I don't want knitty gritty dark, but maybe if they said damn every once in a while, or weren't afraid to show a bit of cleavage, or pokemon were a bit more battle wounded.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Echø said:


> Sick sig Tobi, no pun intended.
> 
> I think that the best we could hope for is that this current TV show stays designated for kids, and they create a mildly more dark pokemon show with Red as the lead as he commonly teams up with protagonists from other games. I don't want knitty gritty dark, but maybe if they said damn every once in a while, or weren't afraid to show a bit of cleavage, or pokemon were a bit more battle wounded.



I agree, no more of the gooshy mooshy stuff, we need blood when the pokemon's back almost breaks, no more helping every damn pokemon in sight, no more smiling all the damn time.

Ash should by know when it's team rocket in disguise but he's to stupid to know that. A blue haired rich boy, a magenta haired drama queen, and a talking pokemon... how do you not get the talking pokemon!!! 

more hating, less loving, at least a one curse word....


----------



## Din (Aug 26, 2010)

personally i'm fine with pokemon staying to the kiddy anime it is, because that's just what it is - a kiddy anime.

the creators aren't trying to appeal to the people who watched when they were ten years old and are now 20, they're just continuing to appeal to the same age. and they use the same once-an-episode formula and repeat plots because new viewers most likely haven't gone through all 600 episodes. it's a big cash cow and they barely have to think about complicated plot, it's just easier that way. 
i think making a hardcore pokemon anime is silly. an adaptation of pokespe, however, i'm all for. but just adding things like BLOOD DARKNESS HATE BLOOOD is like asking for a hardcore spongebob. 

but i'm more than sure you can find all the HATE NO SMILE POKEMON you want in fanworks like fanfics/comics/art.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

How about a Frank Miller ten-book episodic Pokemon Manga following Red after he defeats the first Elite Four? Fuck yeah, make it happen.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> personally i'm fine with pokemon staying to the kiddy anime it is, because that's just what it is - a kiddy anime.
> 
> the creators aren't trying to appeal to the people who watched when they were ten years old and are now 20, they're just continuing to appeal to the same age. and they use the same once-an-episode formula and repeat plots because new viewers most likely haven't gone through all 600 episodes. it's a big cash cow and they barely have to think about complicated plot, it's just easier that way.
> i think making a hardcore pokemon anime is silly. an adaptation of pokespe, however, i'm all for. but just adding things like BLOOD DARKNESS HATE BLOOOD is like asking for a hardcore spongebob.
> ...



what about this? 


*Ash should by know when it's team rocket in disguise but he's to stupid to know that. A blue haired rich boy, a magenta haired drama queen, and a talking pokemon... how do you not get the talking pokemon!!!*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> never knew you had brown eyes, ash.
> 
> and Word of God says that ash will forever be 10, so i highly doubt that



That's retarded, I hate to use the dub, but at least it had the commen sense to tell us when a year had passed in the show.

How the hell is Ash still 10 after traveling over four country's and a chain of islands on fucking foot


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

> How the hell is Ash still 10 after traveling over four country's and a chain of islands on fucking foot



He probably has the same secret as Keanu Reeves. *twilight zone theme*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Nois said:


> And when I was younger, I used to wonder why people wanted o major in economics or business



Most interesting thing is I'm not exactly the cut throat business type. But having a bit of knowledge, especially when you're trying to get into self-publishing and trying to expand your assets without getting fleeced doesn't hurt...

I have an interest in Psychology and Business, I just don't see myself working in those fields, I'm more of a creative person.



Winged Navi said:


> the creators aren't trying to appeal to the people who watched when they were ten years old and are now 20, they're just continuing to appeal to the same age.



Considering they said the reason the females always change is for p*d*p**** bait fanservice, sure they aren't...



Emperor Joker said:


> How the hell is Ash still 10 after traveling over four country's and a chain of islands on fucking foot



No no no... not four countries, just one. . Now Ash is heading to New York! ... ...

[YOUTUBE]ojPjUA9hyXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2010)

Even still I fail to see how a year hasn't passed in the anime, when most episodes at least a couple days go by in them.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

Anime Rule #18



> Only plot can allow time to pass. This is not absolute.


----------



## Munak (Aug 27, 2010)

Stupid Pokemon Sunday Serebii depriving us of updates. 

Also, trucker girl for anime. Make it happen, studios.


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Most interesting thing is I'm not exactly the cut throat business type. But having a bit of knowledge, especially when you're trying to get into self-publishing and trying to expand your assets without getting fleeced doesn't hurt...
> 
> I have an interest in Psychology and Business, I just don't see myself working in those fields, I'm more of a creative person.


Agreed, especially since I'm the 'I like to know all the shit possible' type. Reddit is a treasure chest for me because of that.

My urge to know random shit is actually useful, as I'm studying at an TESL college to later work with literary translation. Knowing shit saves your time.



> Considering they said the reason the females always change is for p*d*p**** bait fanservice, sure they aren't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just struck me how the anime is perfect in it's lukewarm retardedness. They crap on older audience, because what they do is show this cheesy anime, and later when the kids realise how weird it is and move on to seinen and other shonen, a new wave enters the scene.

It's like the anime has it's own generations, and just the girls and dudes change to lets say, appeal to the current trends in worldview or attitudees that could not be explained by the initial heroes having them all of a sudden.


Stroev said:


> Anime Rule #18



Forgot about the rules... I'm ashamed

On a sidenote


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> How the hell is Ash still 10 after traveling over four country's and a chain of islands on fucking foot


Not countries, regions. They're more like a county or a small state. I could travel around four counties here in the UK in less than a year.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> never knew you had brown eyes, ash.
> 
> and Word of God says that ash will forever be 10, so i highly doubt that


i love Ash new costume the colors are good. 

i don't care about the age thing ,realistic aging would suck in animation,he can stay 10 til the end of the show in its 100k episode.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 27, 2010)

Nois said:


> Agreed, especially since I'm the 'I like to know all the shit possible' type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm the same type. Now if only I could remember people's names as well as I can remember info.



That's the trend.

Or it could be due to the fact the writers don't want to have to go through so many episodes to explain changes and character development so they simply switch the characters out.

They couldn't have Misty go after contests because she's a battler. What to do? Add in May who discovers the new aspect of the games, contests! May wins the final round? Okay she's not inexperienced enough to go to the new region and pull an Ash, so replace her with Dawn. We'll use Dawn as our filler between Gym battles, and since Moe is popular, we'll make her a sobbing moe blob who can barely win.

Willing to bet that Iris/Rupunzel goes ga-ga over Pokemon Musical and drops the whole jungle girl routine...



Gaiash said:


> Not countries, regions. They're more like a county or a small state. I could travel around four counties here in the UK in less than a year.



Like I said:


----------



## Tyler (Aug 27, 2010)

Ash's eyes are amazing :33


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Like I said:


Yeah, I thought I'd just make it clear for someone less familiar with Japan's regions.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't say I really understand the Pokemon anime.

The games always appeal to the youngest of children, yet even the games are going for a mature edge. What's so wrong with re-inventing the series to an audience of the more shouneny shows like Narutu Sand Ninjas and such?

Also Ash fucking sucks. Why not just replace him with Black? Make him look the same, whatever, at least it won't have the legacy of failure that is Ash. Hell, Ash stole Black's clothes for christ's sake.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Ash stole Black's clothes for christ's sake.


Not quite. Ash's are coloured differently and have short sleaves.


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, although the anime's so 'meh' I enjoy watching it in order to 'debrain' myself once in a while.


----------



## Kek (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't watch it. Period. 

At least past the Johto sereis.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 27, 2010)

I watch it. Its a good show to watch while your eating.

I sound fat but thats what I do.


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I watch it. Its a good show to watch while your eating.
> 
> I sound fat but thats what I do.



 I can sooo relate to this. It's just generally good for being background while you do shit, because you don't have to pay attention to what's happening. it's all generic so when you look at the screen it's just flashy and I seriously believe that at this point they don't use more than 3 people and a pc to make those episodes.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> I don't watch it. Period.
> 
> At least past the Johto sereis.


But Hoenn was great. Much better than Johto. In the anime anyway, Johto is amazing in the games but a huge disappointment in the anime.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 27, 2010)

Rihanna was so much prettier before that good girl gone bad bullshit. 

Anyways, Ash looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the new anime will suck, what's new.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

I must be the only one in the world that likes his new look. And I started with the animu.

p-sigh-duck(how I pronounced psyduck)

gee-ah-dahd(pronounced Geodude)


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 27, 2010)

The anime is ok.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 27, 2010)

Can't really ignore the anime if you're going to serebii...


----------



## Nois (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually, if there was an alternative in the form of the Adventures animation, I might say that the regular anime is great. All that because there is proper balance.

Other than that, as much as I like to whine about the anime, I'd be a hypocrite to say I don't enjoy watching it from time to time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not a hypocrite when I say I hate it because I don't watch any television, except for Netflix and the occasional internet anime.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 27, 2010)

I watch the old one when ash is still with Misty on Boomerang.


----------



## Nois (Aug 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm not a hypocrite when I say I hate it because I don't watch any television, except for Netflix and the occasional internet anime.



Ever since I've dropped TV in favour of internet, I am a happier man.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2010)

TV used to be my life but I have also given it up for the internet and Xbox. I, also, am a happier man.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 28, 2010)

The Internet also changed my life in more ways than I can count.


----------



## Nois (Aug 28, 2010)

All the consoles I own is an old PS2 and an even older SNES. Haven't played any of them for a loooong while. College seems more important atm. And I'm more into reading

I could use some new Pokemon though. Gen 5 better be here fast, I might even buy me a DS lite as soon as it's prices plummet down due to 3DS.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2010)

I seriously can't stand reading. The only things I've actually enjoyed reading are the Harry Potter books and a few select books I read in high school English class.

I do watch a little bit of TV, though. I love History's Pawn Stars and Showtime's Weeds and Dexter and also Rescue Me on FX.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't even think I'm excited for this game anymore =/


----------



## Kek (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Can we take this convo to the Convo thread please?


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hey guys. Can we take this convo to the Convo thread please?



Good luck with that, I brought it up numerous times.


----------



## Nois (Aug 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hey guys. Can we take this convo to the Convo thread please?



I do know this kind of convos should be outside this thread, but since there are no news about the games, we might as well just keep it alive with whatever for the time being. 

It's not like socializing is any different from raging on Tobi, and that lasted for about 20 pages


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Plus it's not going to hurt any other threads now that we've gotten our own subforum.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 28, 2010)

It's not like that thread gets used anyway...


----------



## scerpers (Aug 28, 2010)

The anime is actually horrible.


----------



## Kek (Aug 28, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's not like that thread gets used anyway...



Unless, that is, you continue this convo in it.


----------



## Nois (Aug 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Unless, that is, you continue this convo in it.



I do indeed agree that keeping the threads _homogenous_ is the preferable solution, and we'll probably do it. However, slight off topics never killed no one

But meh, if it disturbs someone, I'm content with moving it elswhere. No biggie


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> The anime is actually horrible.


Best Wishes looks like a return to the Kanto and Hoenn form again though with things being fresh and new.


----------



## Nois (Aug 28, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Best Wishes looks like a return to the Kanto and Hoenn form again though with things being fresh and new.



You mean like in 'resetting the counter'? Would be quite nice. I just hope Ash does not give away his best Pokes to kids/friends/blinf/poor/forest/horny female Pokes this season...

Wishful thinking though


----------



## Burke (Aug 28, 2010)

Panic said:


> TV used to be my life but I have also given it up for the internet and Xbox. I, also, am a happier man.



I dont know about you guys, but there is no way im missing:
Mythusters Wed 9pm
Tosh.0 Wed 10:30pm
Futurama Thurs 10pm
The Daily Show Mon - Thurs 11pm
The Colbert Report Mon - Thurs 11:30pm
Saturday Night Live Sat 11:30pm
Whose Line is it Anyways reruns 12am

The internets is cool and all, but TV has its shining moments ^
Although alot of more of my time has gone to computers since all cartoons became trash


----------



## Kek (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> I do indeed agree that keeping the threads _homogenous_ is the preferable solution, and we'll probably do it. However, slight off topics never killed no one
> 
> But meh, if it disturbs someone, I'm content with moving it elswhere. No biggie



If there wasn't already a thread made for these kinds of posts then I wouldn't care; but seeing how there _is _one, I don't see why people won't use it. I'm sure you don't post random convo posts in other non-convo threads around the forum-you use the convo threads. 

But whatever, I can't stop you guys.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 29, 2010)

Course you can't. You're a bug pokemon. Everyone knows they're the first types you encounter, and obviously are the weakest no one uses.


----------



## Munak (Aug 29, 2010)

Scizor resents that. 

And Heracross, too. Probably.


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2010)

Heracross is boss and Scizor. And Ninjask is my personal nightmare.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> You mean like in 'resetting the counter'? Would be quite nice. I just hope Ash does not give away his best Pokes to kids/friends/blinf/poor/forest/horny female Pokes this season...
> 
> Wishful thinking though


True. He didn't give anything away in Hoenn so maybe we'll be in luck and he'll keep them all this time.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 29, 2010)

So doesnt this game come out in like a few weeks in Japan?
so they're probably saving info..


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

Munak said:


> Scizor resents that.
> 
> And Heracross, too. Probably.



my favorite bug pokemon


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2010)

heracross, scizor and ninjask are like the best bug pokemon ever. and 3 of my faves.

don't hate on bug type.

x-scissor is my fave move too.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

i dont usually have bug in my party though


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2010)

Type-wise, bugs are not that useful with the plot I think.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> heracross, scizor and ninjask are like the best bug pokemon ever. and 3 of my faves.
> 
> don't hate on bug type.
> 
> x-scissor is my fave move too.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i see a brilliant future ahead of u sir. i would love to see some new bug types in gen 5. its a shame the bug types don't get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> Type-wise, bugs are not that useful with the plot I think.



my favorite is fire and water


----------



## Munak (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> Type-wise, bugs are not that useful with the plot I think.



Unless they use the legend of Beelzebub.

Or some swarm legend from say, the story of Moses.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2010)

bugs arn't my fave type though. dark and fighting are my faves i guess. but those 3 bugs are some of my fave pokemon.

i do want a heracross pre-evo and evo though.

i would also love a dark/fighting type and a fighting/flying type.


----------



## Burke (Aug 29, 2010)

Munak said:


> Unless they use the legend of Beelzebub.
> 
> Or some swarm legend from say, the story of Moses.



Hmmm a locust pokemon?
Watch out sunflora


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2010)

so has the new demi-legend pokemon appeared? like dragonite,slamance,etc..


----------



## Stroev (Aug 29, 2010)

Did someone say bug types?!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Did someone say bug types?!


thats what heracross should evolve into.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2010)

they should add a cockroach pokemon.. where he's unaffected by legendaries


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2010)

Khris said:


> they should add a cockroach pokemon.. where he's unaffected by legendaries


shedinja says hi.

he's the closest thing to that you can get cos of 'wonder guard'.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

i forgot misty doesnt like bugs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> shedinja says hi.
> 
> he's the closest thing to that you can get cos of 'wonder guard'.



cockraoches aren't really ghosts though 

but i didn't know about wonder guard


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 29, 2010)

Khris said:


> cockraoches aren't really ghosts though
> 
> but i didn't know about wonder guard



cockraoches are nasty... dark/bug or ghost/bug


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2010)

dark/bug would fit perfectly.. i also want a donkey pokemon


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 29, 2010)

i want a panda


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd like a weasel or a panda Pokemon. But I have a constant love for the Dark types in me ever since Umbreon in the GSC days.

I like the new Bug/Grass Poke, it's design is perfect I think. And an evo for Heracross? Bring it on. If not usable, Heracross is in fact one of my faves in the design dept. And I actually loved the Heracross in the anime, whenever one of them appeared.

@Munak, you sir just made me lol.

But seriously, Tobi, a panda would be a dream come true. But what type would it be? I'd ish for a Normal/Dark


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2010)

pokemon that interest me in B/W


Koromori Physic/Flying


Swanna Water/Flying


Victini Physic/Fire


Kibago Dragon

i so wanna see his final evolution


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> I'd like a weasel


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> But seriously, Tobi, a panda would be a dream come true. But what type would it be? I'd ish for a Normal/Dark



i'm drawing one right now. it's gonna be pyshic and probably dark or normal..

i also want a gorilla other than slakoth


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 29, 2010)

Nois said:


> But seriously, Tobi, a panda would be a dream come true. But what type would it be? I'd ish for a Normal/Dark


Part Fighting, if you ask me. :amazed


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2010)

Gaiash said:


>


I love them both actually. But I meant more of a ferretish weasle.


Pesky Bug said:


> Part Fighting, if you ask me. :amazed



Normal/Fighting is an option I wouldn't mind at all. I'm just a sucker for Dark, hence my earlier proposition.

And damn I'm craving for a Mightyena alternate forms.


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2010)

Give me a Hyena, Koala, and Gorilla pokemon.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Give me a Hyena, Koala, and Gorilla pokemon.


Well, , at least.


----------



## Brickhunt (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm also in the "Heracross is awesome" club, but I'm kind against it gaining pre-evo and evo, he's being one of the few Pkmns with no evolutionary stages (Aerodactyl is another favorite of mine that I hope doesn't get evo) and after what they did to Electrabuzz and Magmar evo's...I fear what the new artists would turn Heracross evo into
Damn, I might be alone at this, but as much Scizor is cool, Scyther was a much more badass form and deserved a better evo or simply stay as a single stage Pkmn.




Denizen said:


> I can't say I really understand the Pokemon anime.
> 
> The games always appeal to the youngest of children, yet even the games are going for a mature edge. What's so wrong with re-inventing the series to an audience of the more shouneny shows like Narutu Sand Ninjas and such?
> 
> Also Ash fucking sucks. Why not just replace him with Black? Make him look the same, whatever, at least it won't have the legacy of failure that is Ash. Hell, Ash stole Black's clothes for christ's sake.


Honestly, I don't have any problem with the anime being aimed at kids, there's are many series aimed at children that are much better than series aimed at mature audiences, I honestly can't see Pkmn going Darker and Edgier.

The anime problem is/was bad writing, poor planning and it's role as advertising to the games, the first writers were really bad they didn't know how to deal with capturing more than 6 Pkmns and made Ash do retarded decisions (releasing Butterfree and Pidgeot, giving Primeape).

Pok?mon got better in D/P arc, the writing was far much better and got it's share of awesome battles (Ash Vs Paul is simply the best fight yet) and showed Ash's growth as a trainer, he's now so strong it takes legendaries to stop him, and Ash can still defeat two in a same battle, it still has it's share of problems because of poor time scheduling, Sinnoh League got incredibly rushed because B/W release and the breaks made it even worse (albeit, the writers have their share of blame of making to much filler between 7th and 8th gym, this fillers could ha dbeen used to make a better league)

Personally, I'm looking forward Best Wishes, it still has Ash and Pikachu, but the new writers proved they are better than the previous ones, if they remain as good as they were in DP and the production avoid the previous mistakes, I'm sure it will become a regular in my list.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 29, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Well, , at least.



i don't think it's a hyena


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Well, , at least.



Ok, how about a spotted Hyena.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i don't think it's a hyena


That's what it's supposed to be though, and is where the -yena part of its and Poochyena's names comes from:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 29, 2010)

i want a chimera pokemon

for those who do not know what that is


----------



## Stroev (Aug 30, 2010)

We all know what a chimera is, Tobi.

>oh boy he's still got half a brain


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> We all know what a chimera is, Tobi.
> 
> >oh boy he's still got half a brain



But he's our own lil' half brain. You gotta love 'em, the deep south cousins  [no offense intended]


----------



## Munak (Aug 30, 2010)

Tobi, don't ever change.

Hopefully Heracross doesn't either... he's boss enough as it is, he just needs a physical Ice-type attack for use. (Wait, that's also a change. @_@)


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 30, 2010)

Nois said:


> I love them both actually. But I meant more of a ferretish weasle.


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2010)

Now imagine this mashed up with Sneasel


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 30, 2010)

Nois said:


> Now imagine this mashed up with Sneasel


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder what will be the zigzag/bidoof/rattata of this generation


----------



## Din (Aug 30, 2010)

probably those chip and dale like things.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 30, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I wonder what will be the zigzag/bidoof/rattata of this generation





I'm 98% sure this will be it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 30, 2010)

Shit, combo attacks. I wonder what older attacks will be combo? Oh gawd, Fly/Thunder= Thunder Armor?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Denizen (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you aim Thunder Armor at the horn?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> i want a panda



this


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a woodchuck.

Combo attacks, eh? Could be interesting.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 30, 2010)

Combo attacks sound nice. Seems like something the anime is going to abuse a lot.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

combo attacks would make my life easier :33


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

Grass and Fire combo


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Fire and Water would make my life easier :33


----------



## Nois (Aug 30, 2010)

Dark and Ghost


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> That's a woodchuck.


Someone missed the joke.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 30, 2010)

Combo attacks would be nice. Like Thunder Armor and what about fire/water combo that make hot skin scalding steam.


----------



## Munak (Aug 30, 2010)

So now all those times we were making fun of the anime for screwing the rules, wasted?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Nois said:


> Dark and Ghost



I would love that


----------



## Mαri (Aug 30, 2010)

Psychic and Dragon attacks would own pretty much everything  .


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 30, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> I would love that



Sableye and Spiritomb already have similar typings.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 30, 2010)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> Sableye and Spiritomb already have similar typings.



We aren't talking about that, we're talking about combination attacks.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm really excited for Gen 5! I'm also pretty pumped for the fly/electric.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Smogonfags must be raging that more new mechanics are in.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 31, 2010)

I hate Smogon.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Smogonfags must be raging that more new mechanics are in.



They're just going to ignore it and base everything on 1 vs 1 anyway...


----------



## Nois (Aug 31, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Psychic and Dragon attacks would own pretty much everything  .


So true And even better, a Psychic/Dragon Pokemon would rock the universe.


Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> Sableye and Spiritomb already have similar typings.


Umm... And now Echø with the news. Echø?



Echø said:


> We aren't talking about that, we're talking about combination attacks.





Tsukiyo said:


> I would love that



Shadow Pulse


----------



## Denizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Nois said:


> So true And even better, a Psychic/Dragon Pokemon would rock the universe.



Latias and Latios?


----------



## Munak (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychic Dragon can be blocked by Psychic/Steel, Bronzong. 

God, I'll have some brain wrapping to do tonight.


----------



## Nois (Aug 31, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Latias and Latios?



Forgot about them



Dark/Dragon then?:ho


----------



## Golbez (Sep 1, 2010)

*UNCONFIRMED* starter evolutions found at Serebii.

Take it with a grain of salt.


*Spoiler*: __ 








If this is true... Hahaha oh wow, Fire/Fighting seeing I?


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2010)

Terrible fakes.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 1, 2010)

Smugleaf and Wotter final evos look pretty cool

Probably fake though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Combo attacks sound nice. Seems like something the anime is going to abuse a lot.


the anime already had combo attacks.


----------



## Kek (Sep 1, 2010)

Pretty sure someone just modified a pic of Rhyperior for Pokabu's final evo. And wow, that better not be Fire/Fighting  

And there's no way Derpderp woul evolve into that. Not that he isn't cool enough, but that's too much of a stretch. Otter -> Sea Dragon wut?

Smugleaf is cool, but I doubt it's part dragon like we hoped.

Assuming they aren't fake, which I suspect they are.


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2010)

Out of those evos, Pokabu's is the only one I wouldn't throw up on.

Reminds me of Lucha Libre:ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> *UNCONFIRMED* starter evolutions found at Serebii.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


probably fake ,but if it would be true then the Grass type would be my pick as the starter.


----------



## Kek (Sep 1, 2010)

Nois said:


> Out of those evos, Pokabu's is the only one I wouldn't throw up on.
> 
> Reminds me of Lucha Libre:ho



I hope it's fake, because I probably wouldn't pick Pokabu if that was what I got in the end. 

So much potential wasted.


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2010)

If they're real then I'm never evolving Mijumaru into its 3rd form.


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh Kek, agreed. Just pointing out that I like it the most out of them. But that much details is hardly Sugimori style, new or not new.

Pokabu should seriously go Fire/Dark or something and be quadrupedal.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> *UNCONFIRMED* starter evolutions found at Serebii.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...



*It looks like, if this is real, the last evolution of the grass type is a grass/dragon! it would be perfect!*


----------



## Kek (Sep 1, 2010)

Flaming War Boar like that pic on Danbooru. Just as long as its not fire/fighting.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 1, 2010)

smugleaf became smuglord

look at that smug fucker, he knows he's awesome


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> If they're real then I'm never evolving Mijumaru into its 3rd form.


Same here. I mean it looks alright but it's not something I'd use as a main Pokemon. Plus Mijumaru's first evolved form is much cooler.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 1, 2010)

Those don't look like Sugimori's style.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2010)

The second stages look believable but the final forms look fake.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 1, 2010)

Pokabus evolutions look like pokemon poses I've seen before

So does Mijumarus final evolution


----------



## Burke (Sep 1, 2010)

Obious trickery, but if it were real, man.... pokabu's evo's are tight.



Gaiash said:


> The second stages look believable but the final forms look fake.



Well, the wotter and smugleaf 2nd evos are actually real.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2010)

Evolutions are meh.

But man, those videos. I came. _So hard._


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Well, the wotter and smugleaf 2nd evos are actually real.


I know that. In those cases I'm referring to the way they've been coloured. If those are the official colours I wouldn't be suprised. The reason I didn't just say that is because Pokabu's evolved form also looks believable.


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG this generation seems to have:

1. plot
2. proper cutscenes Oo

Gamefreak's treating us here people, they probably want the DS to go down with a bang.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2010)

dat snake


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Pokabus evolutions look like pokemon poses I've seen before
> 
> So does Mijumarus final evolution


Milotic, Rhypherior, and Salamence copypasta.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope those evolutions are fake because that goddamn pig has some potential and I wanna see it used to it's fullest.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 1, 2010)

Ooh, new videos! With tons of new stuff.

Disembodied Trailer Voice is hawt


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2010)

Turns out the evolutions are fake. This generation has had some of the most convincing fakes so far (yet Serebii only seems to have included the least convincing on his fakes page).


----------



## Denizen (Sep 1, 2010)

Really now?

They were clearly fake. All of them were clearly fake :I


----------



## Mαri (Sep 1, 2010)

If those scans were really the final evos, Pokabu just got crushed. Besides, we already had a fighting/fire type; Blaziken.

Although, Mijumaru's second evolution is adorable.


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2010)

Those were fucking fake... please


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2010)

lol @ the fakes.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Really now?
> 
> They were clearly fake. All of them were clearly fake :I


Well the final forms were clear fakes but Pokabu's first evolution and the colours for Mijumaru and Smugleaf's evolved forms were believable.


----------



## Kek (Sep 1, 2010)

Derpderp and Smugleaf's 2nd evo are pretty much confirmed, since they were on that beta sketch that came out awhile ago with Koromori and the tusk pokemon.

Still no word on Pokabu's though.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 2, 2010)

Mαri said:


> If those scans were really the final evos, Pokabu just got crushed. Besides, we already had a fighting/fire type; Blaziken.


No love for Infernape?


----------



## Golbez (Sep 2, 2010)

And that's exactly why we don't need another frekkin Fire/Fighting.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 2, 2010)

Skip to 00:53. What does that look like to you?


----------



## Laex (Sep 2, 2010)

So I haven't posted here in ever. Anything new?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 2, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Skip to 00:53. What does that look like to you?


Sperm.

But the thing at :55 looks like a Ho-Oh.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Sperm.
> 
> But the thing at :55 looks like a Ho-Oh.





Ho-Oh got defeated by a Clafery.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> No love for Infernape?



I never played D/P/P


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 2, 2010)

Me either, Mari.


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2010)

Shame on you guys. Platinum and HG/SS, my favs.

Tho I've played Emerald like trillion times.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought this was Black and White thread, not talk about everything but Black and White 


Meguroko > All 


There is probably an Electric Gym, a trailer showed the badge case when you get Dento's badge and the fourth badge outline looked like a thunderbolt so...


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2010)

It seems N is a king or something like that too


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 2, 2010)

Who's hating on infernape?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 2, 2010)

Nois said:


> It seems N is a king or something like that too



                                    .


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2010)

Gil said:


> Who's hating on infernape?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

It seems types may not be used in gyms anymore. Dento's got a type advantage theme, some other people theorized that other gyms will be based upon entry hazards, weather, and such.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 2, 2010)

I owe you rep.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2010)

Nois said:


> Shame on you guys. Platinum and HG/SS, my favs.
> 
> Tho I've played Emerald like trillion times.



I really liked Emerald


----------



## Munak (Sep 2, 2010)

So how many plays does 500 hours count?

Cause that's how much I've played Emerald.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

All in one file or spread over different play throughs? Or a mix?


----------



## Munak (Sep 2, 2010)

One file, but most of those hours spent on egg-breeding. 

At least 40%, probably.


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2010)

Mαri said:


> .


If Isshu is the NYC area, and N is a king, then does that mean the British are trying to take over the US in gen 5?



















Tsukiyo said:


> I really liked Emerald



Me too, tho it didn't have Zangoose, and I had to trade the bastard all the time

And Juan and Wallace were so ghey


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 2, 2010)

Gyms not being element specific just made me come. 

No joke, I mean that's awesome. It reminds me of your father's gym from Ruby/Sapphire. Which I loved.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2010)

Nois said:


> Me too, tho it didn't have Zangoose, and I had to trade the bastard all the time
> 
> And Juan and Wallace were so ghey



The lack of Zangoose sadden me  

Wallace he's in scott pilgrim and he is the cool gay roommate  

anyway the thing i liked about Emerald was the thing that allowed you to go back and fight the people you have  fought before, i dont know if ruby and sapphire had that, never played.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a legit Shiny Zangoose, bred to perfection.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2010)

i hate you. hand it over


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 2, 2010)

Nope. Never. It even has a Nickname <3 I love it so.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2010)

Tsutaaja is a female in the anime :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 2, 2010)

Team Rocket in black. <3 that.


----------



## hehey (Sep 2, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I have a legit Shiny Zangoose, bred to perfection.





Tsukiyo said:


> i hate you. hand it over


Regular colored Zangoose is better....


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 2, 2010)

Satoshi gets DerpDerp.


----------



## Burke (Sep 2, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Tsutaaja is a female in the anime :33



Wait, so does that mean smugleaf is now called bitchleaf?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Nope. Never. It even has a Nickname <3 I love it so.


but i was prepared to give you a bidoof in exchange. 



hehey said:


> Regular colored Zangoose is better....



i just want the pokemon


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn, since the last time I've been here, there's been no leaks about new pokes.

Damn.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> The lack of Zangoose sadden me
> 
> Wallace he's in scott pilgrim and he is the cool gay roommate
> 
> anyway the thing i liked about Emerald was the thing that allowed you to go back and fight the people you have  fought before, i dont know if ruby and sapphire had that, never played.


Nope they didn't have the match call before. But still, nothing beats the Trainer Club in DPP. I loved to cheat y emulator[sadly no DS] into fighting more of 'em leaders:ho

I guess you're right. The cool gay, like in the manga.
Does that make Juan the awkward gay master?


Ech? said:


> I have a legit Shiny Zangoose, bred to perfection.


Zangooooooooosepek

I have an Adamant Zangoose with perfect Attack, and Speed if I remember correctly. That shit's broken.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 3, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Damn, since the last time I've been here, there's been no leaks about new pokes.
> 
> Damn.


Every single BW Pokemon will leak in 2 weeks, anyway.


----------



## Munak (Sep 3, 2010)

It's going to be fun naming those bastards in English once they come out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

As much as I say I will not, I know of course that I will look at the list of new pokemon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Gyms not being element specific just made me come.
> 
> No joke, I mean that's awesome. It reminds me of your father's gym from Ruby/Sapphire. Which I loved.


Norman was a Normal Type Gym leader.


----------



## Kek (Sep 3, 2010)

Gil said:


> Satoshi gets DerpDerp.



How fitting.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> Norman was a Normal Type Gym leader.



Not quite. Norman himself may be but I was specifically referencing the gym itself. There are rooms within the gym that have different stats: One-Hit KO Room, Accuracy Room, Attack Room, Defense Room, Speed Room, and Recovery Room. And so I imagine having gyms based on things besides type will be much more fun.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2010)

Norman's gym was cool for it's ingenuity. And I very like the puzzle gyms. There should be more of those.


----------



## Kek (Sep 3, 2010)

As long as there isn't a gym that makes you do rudimentary math like Fantima's


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Not quite. Norman himself may be but I was specifically referencing the gym itself. There are rooms within the gym that have different stats: One-Hit KO Room, Accuracy Room, Attack Room, Defense Room, Speed Room, and Recovery Room. And so I imagine having gyms based on things besides type will be much more fun.



But didn't all the trainers still use Normal types? Regardless how they focused on that too, they still used Normal Types.

I like having type based Gyms. It takes a real trainer to use just one type and be powerful.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I like having type based Gyms. It takes a real trainer to use just one type and be powerful.


Same. I hope that the rest of Isshu's Gyms stay that way.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope we will see a 4th evo in this generation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

Typed gyms are bitches. Using a togepii to OHKO an entire gym is fucked, and types are just old. We've had like at least 16 pokemon games that follow that rubric. Damn near sick of it  Switch it up.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Typed gyms are bitches. Using a togepii to OHKO an entire gym is fucked, and types are just old. We've had like at least 16 pokemon games that follow that rubric. Damn near sick of it  Switch it up.



If you want a challenge then use Pokemon that wont have an advantage over the Gym type.

I'm usually able to knock out their Pokemon in one hit with moves that do neutral damage. 

It's been a part of the game for so long that changing it would actually make me a little annoyed with it and I would lose interest in the game.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 3, 2010)

Only thing they should keep is the basics of game conecpts: catch'em all and be the best trainer.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Typed gyms are bitches. Using a togepii to OHKO an entire gym is fucked, and types are just old. We've had like at least 16 pokemon games that follow that rubric. Damn near sick of it  Switch it up.


Switch it up for one or two Gyms but not all of them.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

No.. keeping it for the sake of keeping it is stupid. They changed the graphics, the characters ages, they made the legendaries look more badass and changed gym badges being the core part of the game, added cutscenes... etc. We've seen every fucking type-gym.. All they would be doing now is adding new retarded copies of older gyms. Flannery is like the tweenage female Blaine. Crasher an over eccentric Misty-father figure. Hell even all of the electric-styled gyms wear military style clothing and stupid shit..

When every rock gym leader has a geodude, and every ghost one has a gengar, or every steel has a steelix.. we need to switch it up. Obviously typed gyms are getting old when we're just rehashing old gyms.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

ugh when is it going to come out


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> ugh when is it going to come out



September 18th in Japan.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I hope we will see a 4th evo in this generation.



God please no, they'd have to remodel the entire game mechanics with that... And I think it would be too much, concidering all the current changes.


Then again, Smogon would die in agony


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 3, 2010)

> When every rock gym leader has a geodude, and every ghost one has a gengar, or every steel has a steelix.. we need to switch it up. Obviously typed gyms are getting old when we're just rehashing old gyms.


Then I guess it's a good thing none of those Pokemon will be in Isshu.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> No.. keeping it for the sake of keeping it is stupid. They changed the graphics, the characters ages, they made the legendaries look more badass and changed gym badges being the core part of the game, added cutscenes... etc. We've seen every fucking type-gym.. All they would be doing now is adding new retarded copies of older gyms. Flannery is like the tweenage female Blaine. Crasher an over eccentric Misty-father figure. Hell even all of the electric-styled gyms wear military style clothing and stupid shit..
> 
> When every rock gym leader has a geodude, and every ghost one has a gengar, or every steel has a steelix.. we need to switch it up. Obviously typed gyms are getting old when we're just rehashing old gyms.


Considering pre-Elite Four Isshu will only have 5th gen Pokemon the Gym Leaders won't have any Pokemon that previous Gym Leaders have.

There is nothing wrong with the type specialty Gym Leaders. You're just being picky.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> September 18th in Japan.



thanks baby!


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

When does Play-Asia start reserving it?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> No.. keeping it for the sake of keeping it is stupid. They changed the graphics, the characters ages, they made the legendaries look more badass and changed gym badges being the core part of the game, added cutscenes... etc. We've seen every fucking type-gym.. All they would be doing now is adding new retarded copies of older gyms. Flannery is like the tweenage female Blaine. Crasher an over eccentric Misty-father figure. Hell even all of the electric-styled gyms wear military style clothing and stupid shit..
> 
> When every rock gym leader has a geodude, and every ghost one has a gengar, or every steel has a steelix.. we need to switch it up. Obviously typed gyms are getting old when we're just rehashing old gyms.



And that's nothing but your opinion 

Just because they use the same type doesn't mean their copies of each other. They all have different personalities, and even if they had the same personality it wouldn't matter, it's not like their is 10000 different personalities in the world. 

Also, Dark type has yet to be used for a Gym, so not every type has been used.

Changing graphics means nothing, they do that all the time do they not. 

Changing ages is nothing either, I don't think they even stated how old they are, watch them be 11.

Legendary looking more "badass" is your opinion. So that means nothing.

Change Gym badges, again means nothing. It's not like they will have the same badge for every Gym. 

Cut-scenes means nothing either.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

> Just because they use the same type doesn't mean their copies of each other. They all have different personalities, and even if they had the same personality it wouldn't matter, it's not like their is 10000 different personalities in the world.


Different personalities? Each gym leader says like a paragraph altogether if you're lucky. There isn't enough text to flesh out a decent personality in there. Also, there are billions of personalities in the world. 


> Also, Dark type has yet to be used for a Gym, so not every type has been used.


Fair enough. 


> Changing graphics means nothing, they do that all the time do they not.


No, they don't. Pokemon has _barely_ changed their graphics, slight upgrades. They've gone to full 3D this time, and that's a much larger jump than anything they've done in previous years.


> Changing ages is nothing either, I don't think they even stated how old they are, watch them be 11.


It actually is something, and no they aren't 11. Herp derp. Teenagers. 


> Legendary looking more "badass" is your opinion. So that means nothing.


That's such a cop out bullshit excuse. Your whole post is your opinion so on a public forum where opinions are meant to be debated, yours means nothing. 


> Change Gym badges, again means nothing. It's not like they will have the same badge for every Gym.


They changed collecting badges as being a core part of the game. Thats a big deal when the last 16 games in the series the main objective was to collect the badges. 


> Cut-scenes means nothing either.


If it meant nothing then they wouldn't have added them in, of course they mean something. Shit am I glad you aren't designing any games.

You're taking every point I made and not taking them into context. I was saying what with all these new upgrades and difference(though according to you, these differences all mean nothing and my opinion means nothing to back this up) they should change the gyms = types as well. We've seen _nearly_ every type in the gym, and it's starting to get old. They could always do different themes in gyms such as, like previously stated, weather, maybe environment, or animals that work well together, or maybe even strategies could be fit in. There are other ways to classify gym leaders besides element.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 3, 2010)

Gil said:


> Satoshi gets DerpDerp.



I knew it... I called it weeks ago...



Nois said:


> Then again, Smogon would die in agony



Unless they've changed the 1 VS 1 mechanics then Smogon doesn't have to worry at all.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Different personalities? Each gym leader says like a paragraph altogether if you're lucky. There isn't enough text to flesh out a decent personality in there. Also, there are billions of personalities in the world.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> ...



You can tell what most of the Gyms Leader are like with the amount of dialogue they give. You don't need a whole story about them to know what their like. Billions of personalities? Maybe, but most are near the same, besides not every personality can be shown in a kids game. Everyone has a different personality but a lot of the time it's hard to tell them apart since they're so similar with possibly only one thing making them different.

Regardless of how much they change, they still change the graphics. So what if this time it's a massive leap, they always change it even if it's just a little. Changing the graphics to 3D doesn't mean everything is going to change completely.

There are different kinds of opinions. You say the Legendary Pokemon are more "badass" but that hardly means anything to the game in terms of changing, especially since there are people who think the older Legendary Pokemon look better.

What do you mean they changed collecting badges as being a core part of the game? How so? It's still the main focus in the game. Also, you make it sound like so much, we have 16 games focusing on it but break it down into their actually generations, it's not like they will have the games be about different things when they are suppose to be about the same thing.

I think we are at a misunderstanding, when I say it means nothing, I'm talking about how it means nothing in determining what the games will be like. Having cut-scenes doesn't mean the whole game will be different.

That's what I thought you were talking about. But Gym types is much different then the look of the game. Your mentioning things that have no impact on the actual game and are just to make things look better. Gyms are the main focus on the games, and they always have them use types, there really is no reason to change it. If they want the Gyms to focus on other things, then they can but they will still use types.

Weather-Pretty much all weather in the games focuses on certain types. Rain is for Water, Sun is for Fire, Sandstorm is for Ground, Hail is for Ice. Some of the weather can help other types too but those are the ones that are related to those, and as such the Gym would just be types. That's assuming your talking about Gyms using the weather moves in the game(Other wise I have no idea how weather can be shown in a Gym). 

Environment-I don't know what you mean by this. Having Pokemon that would be in the surroundings? They've done that already, and again it would tie into types.

Animals that work well together-I don't see what this has to offer.

Strategies-In what way? I find that the most recent games have the Gym leaders being smarter and use some sort of Strategy. They can do that with using the same type.

There are other ways to classify Gym Leaders, but they've always used Types and I don't see why they would change it. It's not like they're losing business because of it, a lot of people are buying the games, obviously there will probably be people who get tired of it and stop playing but there are also people who wouldn't like the change and feel like Pokemon is changing too much.

Of course this is my opinion. They could change it if they wanted to but I don't think they every will(Unless they are able to make Pokemon go on forever in which they probably will end up changing it(But not now)). 

Besides, we're most likely getting types again for this region(Since Dento most likely is a Grass Gym Leader, and there is a Thunderbolt badge, a suppose Bug Gym, etc...), so at the most they would only change a few to be something other then types, and even if they do give them something else they will probably have it related to the types anyways.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 3, 2010)

On personalities, yeah it is a kids game, but my point is there are other ways to differentiate the gym leaders. Personality is one thing but it goes with what pokemon they're using as well. Enough creepy ghost user and electric military types. Maybe we could have someone who is say quiet and calm, and uses pokemon that are like him, both quiet and calm. Or someone who, just for shits and giggles, like the color Red, so they use red pokemon because they're vain. 

Your point about graphics is laughable. They changed it a lot, it's a huge difference, and they changed much more than just the graphics. It's a milestone in pokemon handheld history, and hopefully it means we take a step forward from a trainer that uses one type of pokemon through and through. 

As far as the legendary pokemon thing goes, I could get into the aesthetics and design but I wont, because really in the end you're right with that, it doesn't change much. 

No, wrong. Apparently you aren't following very well if you think the protagonists are 11 and the game's main focus is badges. It's already been stated, more than once, that the badges aren't the primary focus of the game anymore. 

Having cutscenes may not determine what the rest of the game is like, but it sure as hell makes the game different. My point in bringing all of those subjects up was to show that the games are VASTLY different, and the gyms could use some of the same difference.

There is a reason to change it. I've given you plenty. You can take out the whole gym with one pokemon. It's rehashings of older gym leaders. they give slight alterations in TMs, etc. 

As far as Weather, you're missing the point here... I mean the theme of the gym. In order for something to be themed doesn't mean everything must be exactly like it. You don't need to have a party in Hawaii to have a Hawaiin themed party. 

You keep claiming that all of these things would eventually fall into types and it's complete bullshit. There could be a gym that has to do with pokemon with High Defense. There could be a gym that's focused on Mountain pokemon. There are many more themes to fit into than just types, and like I said, the reason for change is because IT GETS OLD. Sorry if I don't like blowing through a gym with a single pokemon and a single attack. Sure, I could use other pokemon to make it more difficult, but it still feels like BS because in my mind, I know I'm having to make up for the designers faults, instead of having diverse gyms they have one trick ponies.


----------



## Munak (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd like a bit of both, actually. At the beginning of the game, type gyms might work, but say on the advanced runs, gyms could actually mix it up and use different styles that complement their Pokes. At least when a newbie plays the game for the first time he won't be intimidated, and the veteran will pursue those gym leaders that can effectively stall/fast attack/etc.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would LOVE if they scrapped the type specific gym leaders and elite four altogether. Making each gym focus on either one of the six stats or on status inflictions seems more challenging. The final gym could use a mix of all other gym strategies, while the elite four being the same, just higher levels. Type specific teams could be saved for 'ace' trainers throughout the game.

Making the gyms more like 'gyms' would be cool too, by enabling a player to go to a gym simply to train by doing mini-games or battling members of the gym, not just the leader. But maybe can battle the leader whenever you request it. This way you can go to a different gym in order to raise a specific stat higher than normally possible. Like EV training but MUCH easier. Restricting each gym to only training specific natured Pokémon too.

After collecting the badges they should add a regional Pokémon league to the game. As in a real tournament between a whole bunch of npc trainers. Possibly 128 random trainers within the game, 4 of them being the elite four always making it to the quarter finals. Even adding gyms leaders and frontier brains to the Pokémon league tournament may be cool. This tournament can maybe be entered every month. And after first competing, the elite four should become roaming trainers you can battle whenever you want to too. The current champion could be a trainer in the tournament, able to be battled afterwards too. Saving the 17 type specific trainers for the league would be cool too. Even your rival will enter the league too, having atleast 6 legit 'elite' trainers to face.

If the league was like this I would want it to be hard though. Meaning it should be unlikely that a player could win their first time around, but there should be a ranking requirement in order to progress through the game. Like making it to the top 16 the first time, top 8 the next etc. and gaining 'rewards' depending on how you place.

This would be a good way of tweaking existing parts of game play making it less tediously repetitive since gyms would have some real worth and be challenging, while the Pokémon league being almost completely different each time entered and becoming the champion literally meaning something.

Somebody also mentioned a difficulty mode in another post or thread. I would gladly welcome that, as it would give players freedom to choose to play competitively or for fun. An option like that would work better for the way I've been describing I think.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2010)

So I heard theres a 3v3 on here. Anyone think thats stupid as hell?


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 3, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> So I heard theres a 3v3 on here. Anyone think thats stupid as hell?


I don't think it's stupid, but it feels kind of gimmick-y. 

I'd like to see a mix of type- and stat-oriented gyms/Elite. No reason we should trade one for the other. Hell, throw in some teams specializing in move/ability setups, or using a particular environment to their advantage. Maybe even gyms/trainers whose challenge changes according to the time of day or season. 

There's so much that can be done add flavor to gym/Elite challenges.


----------



## Nois (Sep 3, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I knew it... I called it weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they've changed the 1 VS 1 mechanics then Smogon doesn't have to worry at all.



But with ides like 4th evo and combo attacks I bet some shit would make them cry


----------



## Mαri (Sep 3, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> So I heard theres a 3v3 on here. Anyone think thats stupid as hell?



Actually I thought that too, but it doesn't seem that bad.

Pokemon on the far left can't attack pokemon on the far right and vise versa. Instead of being so reliant on the pokemon, you're also reliant on the positioning of your pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Sep 4, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> So I heard theres a 3v3 on here. Anyone think thats stupid as hell?



I do, but I'm trying to open-minded about it. Besides, you'll probably only see it in the Battle Tower or something.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the idea of 3v3. Your double teams are worth shit now :33


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Black and White Commercial with Zekrom and Reshiram Battle Animations*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AX3Tc62tJw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*Pokemon Black and White Commercial with New Areas and Dento's Gym
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNct6ibxX_c&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*Pokemon Black and White Commercial with New Characters and Features
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH_o4lFIk0o&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saiko (Sep 4, 2010)

So the Evolutions of the Starters are pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys know what would be trollish?, if the final evos had another type change.

Like Smugleaf being, Grass, then Grass/Poison, and finally Grass/Dragon 

Such policy on a sidenote, would add to the usefulness of everstone.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 4, 2010)

i like the fire type the most. i would love if it was fire/fighting, but i'd be wondering why they did that type combo 3 times in a row.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love Smugking! 
Let it be Grass/Dragon


----------



## Denizen (Sep 4, 2010)

Nois said:


> You guys know what would be trollish?, if the final evos had another type change.
> 
> Like Smugleaf being, Grass, then Grass/Poison, and finally Grass/Dragon
> 
> Such policy on a sidenote, would add to the usefulness of everstone.



That would actually be great.

Branched Evolution starters would be even better, then people would have a manner of all different starters.


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2010)

Denizen said:


> That would actually be great.
> 
> Branched Evolution starters would be even better, then people would have a manner of all different starters.



Yup, tho I'd imagine that the first stage of the Pokes would have to have slightly higher stats, and then you could get to level two, which would be the standard from previous gens, fire/fighting, water/ground, grass/poison ie. and from there you could get two different ways for the last evo. either continue with the typeset, or go for a harder route, on a bit of a sidequest and get them to evolve.

Ie. Pokabu gets a standard Fire/Fighting evo, but you can go on a detour, or give him an Everstone and get him to a location, where he can evolve into Fire/Electric. Like on top of a volcano.

Smugleaf would be Grass/Poison, but you could get him to a dragon's den of sorts and there he'd get Grass/Dragon

DerpDerp'd go Water/Steel, but when you take him to some snowy mountains cave, he gets Water/Ice.

Anyone likes this idea?


----------



## Denizen (Sep 4, 2010)

Nois said:


> Anyone likes this idea?



I prefer it being dependent on some sort of choice you make in the game, maybe early on or something. "Do you like x or x" or something and then its evolution mirrors that.

Like say Pokabu had a possible Electric or Dark branch, you get ask something like "If you want to defeat an enemy, do you strike quickly or try to trick them?" or something like that.


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2010)

Denizen said:


> I prefer it being dependent on some sort of choice you make in the game, maybe early on or something. "Do you like x or x" or something and then its evolution mirrors that.
> 
> Like say Pokabu had a possible Electric or Dark branch, you get ask something like "If you want to defeat an enemy, do you strike quickly or try to trick them?" or something like that.



Like the Dragon's Den test back in HG/SS? Yeah that'd be cool. But you know, my idea could very much relate to this too. Like, early in the game, you get a choice like that one you mentoned, and from there the plot is directed in that way.

Would add to the replayng the game dept.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2010)

Denizen said:


> I prefer it being dependent on some sort of choice you make in the game, maybe early on or something. "Do you like x or x" or something and then its evolution mirrors that.
> 
> Like say Pokabu had a possible Electric or Dark branch, you get ask something like "If you want to defeat an enemy, do you strike quickly or try to trick them?" or something like that.


Sounds like what they did in the Mystery Dungeon games, where the Pokemon you play as is determined by your answers to a quiz.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 4, 2010)

Those videos really hyped me up for the game Tobi 

Also, you know what? If those are the real evolutions I don't really care. They're pretty cool.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 4, 2010)

I must be weird cause I think the evolutions are actually pretty amazing cause you'd never expect them.
espcially mijumaru's


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 4, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> I must be weird cause I think the evolutions are actually pretty amazing cause you'd never expect them.
> espcially mijumaru's



I like them as well, plus I think they'll grow on me.


----------



## Munak (Sep 4, 2010)

Pokabu's evo seems too samey with Magmortar, though. Magmortar's a cool design, don't get me wrong, but I want those two to be unique to each other.

Derpderp's at least looks menacing. Who's making fun of who now, bitches?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha I wonder if they'll bring back.. the dreaded horndrill.. just for derpderp


----------



## Kek (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like I'll be picking Derpderp or Smugleaf now. Or I just won't evolve Pokabu. 

Sigh, so must wasted potential.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2010)

Those final evolutions are disappointing.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't tell me they're actually going to have another fire/fighting starter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2010)

i guess i go for Smugleaf.


----------



## Munak (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's safe to say justice has been served for Derpderp.


----------



## Kek (Sep 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Don't tell me they're actually going to have another fire/fighting starter.



Looks like it. Such bullshit.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still picking Mijumaru, I'm only going to evolve it to it's second form though.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ima laugh if they randomwtf it and he's Fire/Dark or Fire/Elec
and I love miju's third form.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2010)

Mijumaru > all


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2010)

Garudo said:


> I love Smugking!
> Let it be Grass/Dragon


yeah i hope Smugking is grass dragon too.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

I am not liking these evo's. (aside tsutaja) Mijumaru went from a badass second evo to a *meh* and pokabu...do not get me started.

Although tsutaja's evo line looks badass.


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2010)

To be honest, I feel that Pokabu is the one that got fucked up the least here.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

I knew they were fake.


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2010)

Gil you are my savior.
I knew mijumarus was way too unrealistic.
The change was WAY too drastic for a starter.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Gil you are my savior.
> I knew mijumarus was way too unrealistic.
> The change was WAY too drastic for a starter.



Exactly.

I have never seen such a drastic change for a starter. Ever.


----------



## Munak (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, Mijimaru, seems you're back to square one.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2010)

My heart has been put to ease. Thank you, Gil.  Thank you.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Serebii seems unsure if Keep on Trollin' is telling the truth or if he's just claiming to have made them.



Serebii's made mistakes in the past.

Plenty.

Also, the same guy is the one who made the infamouus Torchick pre art a few years ago.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

Lishus13 said:


> Where is that confirmed?
> Basically, the idea that people like Serebii and these Spanish websites have insider information is really pissing me off. I mean, yes, I understand why exactly you would be entitled to said information, but it situations like this, it really skews my interpretation of whether these starters are fake or real. I know Serebii doesn't post rumors, and I know he has insider information, but the fact that these are constantly being broadcasted to us makes me think Serebii knows something we don't, which again, creates a stupid little pecking order such as when Serebii knew all the English names to the D/P Pokemon and didn't tell everyone until after the fact.
> And yeah, I understand the secrecy, but why isn't it COMPLETELY secret? Don't drop us these little ambiguous hints, I know you're trying to leak as much as you possibly can, but it gets annoying sometimes watching people use "Well Serebii Joe has insider information!" as a logical argument.
> 
> ...



Here's my post from another forum.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2010)

there now the rumor that there are 156 new pokeomons in the isshu dex.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't usually pick the grass type but i'm going for smugleaf on this one... i'm disappointed about the evos. They're fake..I know it.



Linkdarkside said:


> there now the rumor that there are 156 new pokeomons in the issu dex.



DAMN!! That's more than Kanto!!


----------



## Mαri (Sep 4, 2010)

DerpDerp looked so bad ass.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh man, those were fake?

They looked pretty cool though.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Oh man, those were fake?



yep, are you disappointed?


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> yep, are you disappointed?



Yeah u gunna cry mist huh!?
Mist: 
Me:


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Yeah u gunna cry mist huh!?
> Mist:
> Me:



are you talking to me or somebody else?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

There's more.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> are you talking to me or somebody else?





N??ps said:


> Yeah u gunna cry mist huh!?
> Mist:
> Me:


That would indicate he was talking to Mist Puppet.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2010)

So are they real or not?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

no they're not


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2010)

Gil said:


> Serebii's made mistakes in the past.
> 
> Plenty.
> 
> Also, the same guy is the one who made the infamouus Torchick pre art a few years ago.


True. I'm just saying I don't know who to believe at this point.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

I know it's 4chan, but c'mon now.

There are titties in this link, so please beware.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

the people ther who think they were ripped off are stupid


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 4, 2010)

Whatever's going on here, Seribii still thinks they're legit. I know he can make mistakes, but I don't recall him ever making one this big.

I'm torn in two ways. Part of me wants them to be fake, and the other doesn't (because of Derpderp's final evo. How fucking badass).  And now I'm not sure whether to believe they're real or not. Fuck.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 4, 2010)

Hope they're all fake, as I hate them.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2010)

Man people mad.


----------



## Kek (Sep 4, 2010)

I liked Smugleaf's and Mijumaru's (though the change was obviously WAY too drastic)

Its just that the prospect of another bipedal fire-fighting pokemon, from a _pig_, was just ridiculous.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 5, 2010)

I actually kind've liked them :/

Oh well..


----------



## Burke (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking purely at the design aspect, i seriously like pokabu's final evo the best.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 5, 2010)

I can come to terms with Mijumaru's final evo, but Pokabu's just doesn't sit well with me. It's hideous.

But Tsutaja's final evo is awesome.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Man people mad.



of course people are mad... the evos are stupid



Kek said:


> I liked Smugleaf's and Mijumaru's (though the change was obviously WAY too drastic)



it was. smugleafs final evo doesn't look the big



Kek said:


> Its just that the prospect of another bipedal fire-fighting pokemon, from a _pig_, was just ridiculous.



quadruped better be a fighting types in this generation



N??ps said:


> Looking purely at the design aspect, i seriously like pokabu's final evo the best.



you sicken me

what if this generation is the start of a new one? Like Kanto was the start of pokemon, what if this starts over again?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 5, 2010)

Mijumaru's final evo looks nice, as well as Smugleafs too.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2010)

>HERACROSS used Bulk Up


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 5, 2010)

The fakest shit I've ever seen.

Even though Pokabu's evo here looks 4x better than what we've recently been shown.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2010)

That's a Heracross on steroids. Steracross.


----------



## Munak (Sep 5, 2010)

Barrycross. 

Okay, I'm seriously miffed about the fakes. Sunday better bring the bacon, or .


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2010)

That Smugking design is broken. It has too many of those swingish, curvish... things on it. No way Sugmori'd draw something like that.

Pokabu really has the neatest designs. Some ornaments like the rest, but it still looks like a pokemon, and not like a dog or snake that ran into a box of christmas decorations.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 5, 2010)

What if Pokabu is just a fire type without a mix with another type


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2010)

That would render him half-useless, as almost all the Pokemon in the game got a second type. Ever since Gen 3, that's how the system is built. The starters have a dual type.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 5, 2010)

They should make a new type.


----------



## Munak (Sep 5, 2010)

C-c-changes. 

Too radical.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> C-c-changes.
> 
> Too radical.



Changes? A new type would not change anything.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2010)

it look like the pokedex goes up to 649.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 5, 2010)

Nois said:


> That Smugking design is broken. It has too many of those swingish, curvish... things on it. No way Sugmori'd draw something like that.
> 
> Pokabu really has the neatest designs. Some ornaments like the rest, but it still looks like a pokemon, and not like a dog or snake that ran into a box of christmas decorations.



Picture plz?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 5, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> it look like the pokedex goes up to 649.



That's too many pokemon. They should of stopped at 493 and redid all of the games as black and white and you could play any Genaration in one game card.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> it look like the pokedex goes up to 649.


Doesn't the Pokedex start from scratach in Gen 5. So it'd go up to 156.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Doesn't the Pokedex start from scratach in Gen 5. So it'd go up to 156.


i meant the national dex.

i believe the Regional dex is up 155 as because Victini is #000.





Tobi Oochiha said:


> That's too many pokemon. They should of stopped at 493 any redid all of the games as black and white and you could play any Genaration in one game card.


what about no ,i buy new pokemon for the pokemon not because of their graphics or even regions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 5, 2010)

Tobi, that's not too many pokemon. How is it? Who decides what "too many" is? It's a good thing. More pokemon is good. Also, a new type would change everything Tobi. I wouldn't be surprised if they added a new type, but it would certainly change things.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 5, 2010)

Echø said:


> Tobi, that's not too many pokemon. How is it? Who decides what "too many" is? It's a good thing. More pokemon is good. Also, a new type would change everything Tobi. I wouldn't be surprised if they added a new type, but it would certainly change things.



How would a new type change anything? It's just _*one*_ type with a pokemon that has it.

I was just saying that i think it's too many.
But let guess, nobody cares what I think...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 5, 2010)

They wouldn't create a type for a SINGLE pokemon. Then they wouldh ave to change whether or not other types are super effective or ineffective or do not phase at all. They would have to add that to everyone, plus give the new type new attacks, etc. And then older pokemon would probably inherit the type, or they would create new pokemon with it, and it would be a shitstorm.

Also, dude, don't play the pity game like "no one cares about my opinion." Thats kindergarten shit. I'm all for backing you up as long as you aren't a tool about it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i meant the national dex.
> 
> i believe the Regional dex is up 155 as because Victini is #000.


That's exactly it, Isshu is in a far off land that has no connection to Kanto and the others. So wouldn't it and its neighbouring regions have a seperate National Pokedex.


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> That's exactly it, Isshu is in a far off land that has no connection to Kanto and the others. So wouldn't it and its neighbouring regions have a seperate National Pokedex.



Soo, they're trying to Start a new Era in the Pokemon world with the 3DS?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2010)

Nois said:


> Soo, they're trying to Start a new Era in the Pokemon world with the 3DS?


This was said in the very beginning. That they wanted to give players the experience of when Pokemon first started. So there'll be no old Pokemon and the road numbers start from 1.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 5, 2010)

Except Black and White are DS games, not 3DS. They're starting their new era on the original DS  I think it would be really, really cool if they covered other places. Like if they did a US one, that would be awesome <3


----------



## Nois (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh didn't know about the 'restart' thingo. Well, that's actually a nice aproach. Wonder if Isshu people will go 'WTF, what's a Pikachu?' on Ash


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2010)

Nois said:


> Oh didn't know about the 'restart' thingo. Well, that's actually a nice aproach. Wonder if Isshu people will go 'WTF, what's a Pikachu?' on Ash


I'm fairly certain Dento showed a mighty big interest in Pikachu in one of the previews, so we can count on some odd reactions. xD


----------



## Burke (Sep 5, 2010)

Im interested in why he would go so far out.
And it makes sense that if isshu is in another nation that it would have its own _national_ pokedex


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 5, 2010)

Considering you can still transfer Pokemon from previous Generations to Black/White kind of tears a large hole into that theory.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe it'l change to first a Regional dex, and then a Worldwide one?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 5, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> of course people are mad... the evos are stupid








Tobi Oochiha said:


> Changes? A new type would not change anything.





Nois said:


> Soo, they're trying to Start a new Era in the Pokemon world with the 3DS?


Gah Echo stop taking my answers!


----------



## Nois (Sep 6, 2010)

WWDex So they're gonna make Pikachu seem even more cute


----------



## Munak (Sep 6, 2010)

What if somehow Red makes an appearance on B/W?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry  I'm too damn active in this thread to let someone else take my thundar 

So Next pokemon special will be an animated, looks almost like a Mii version to showacase all the Black/White stuff. Also, looks like a new cat pokemon. Reminds me of that purple cat from the show Doug.


----------



## Nois (Sep 6, 2010)

Munak said:


> What if somehow Red makes an appearance on B/W?



Simply put, first burial in teh anime. Red'll slaughter every fucking living thing in that show.


And Red taggin with Blue? Don't get me started on that one


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder why I don't post here anymore.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 6, 2010)

Because you're Batman.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 6, 2010)

Tabunne looks like a rabbit thing...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 6, 2010)

Nois said:


> And Red taggin with Blue? Don't get me started on that one


Imagine Joey also being there.
*faints*


----------



## Nois (Sep 6, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Imagine Joey also being there.
> *faints*



Hell no man, his Ratata...


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 6, 2010)

But, but, it's in the top percentage of Ratatta!

God help us all....


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

Also, if only Red would appear in Black and White... but technically he is. Ash is the anime equivalent. Sadly. yes, I know, don't bitch at me, they defiled the name of Red. However, tis the way it goes.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy shit they showed the starters' evolutions? Fucking late. Mijumaru's look the best and even that one's pretty average compared to the previous water starters' evolutions. Smugleaf fucking fell off. A number of it's Fan-Arts were miles better. Pokabu's is just ugly as shit.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Mijumaru's look the best


I'll agree it's first evolved form is cool but that final form... Mijumaru deserves a badass giant otter for a final form, not that thing.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 6, 2010)

Been kind've slow lately, huh?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 6, 2010)

Almost less than a week!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

I preordered White today. I thought the Gamestop minimum was 5.00, but they said it was only 1.25.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 6, 2010)

Rofl omg these starter evo's better be fake or I am boxing my starter when I have a suitable selection of Pokemon. I don't want my otter evolving into that.....thing. 0.o


----------



## Fran (Sep 6, 2010)

Btw, a pirate copy for the pc-emu will usually float up at the release right? I remember there being one for HG/SS


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate it when people don't endorse buying the games. So I hope whatever pirated copy you get trashes your computer.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I hate it when people don't endorse buying the games. So I hope whatever pirated copy you get trashes your computer.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

You're right. Why endorse games when you can get them for free, and get a shitty/trashier sequel, or none at all!


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You're right. Why endorse games when you can get them for free, and get a shitty/trashier sequel, or none at all!





This generation of Pokemon is going to break records on first day sales. So stop your blubb,blubb,blubbing.


----------



## Fran (Sep 7, 2010)

Echø said:


> I hate it when people don't endorse buying the games. So I hope whatever pirated copy you get trashes your computer.



I have every intention of buying the game. Won't stop the japanese pirate releases coming out way before the EU release though.



Doofus.


edit: fuck yeah, free bidoof


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I hate it when people don't endorse buying the games. So I hope whatever pirated copy you get trashes your computer.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I have every intention of buying the game. Won't stop the japanese pirate releases coming out way before the EU release though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute! You have every intention, you just "wanted to know" if the pirate copy were coming out, right? Just like for HG/SS! Right? Also, Gil, I don't give a darn what records it's going to break. I pay for games and shit because I like recognizing the people who made it and giving them both credit where it's due and the money they deserve to earn. Pardon me for not being a complete asswhipe. And Isis, that meme is so fucking old, when will people who use it learn to think for themselves? Oh. That's right. When they have less of an audience and when everyone _else_ thinks it isn't funny. I forget that most everyone on this site is a sheeple


----------



## Fran (Sep 7, 2010)

Echø said:


> shit no one cares about



Right on! 


So when is the pirate of the JP copy released usually? Came out really quick for HG/SS if I recall.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Right on!
> 
> 
> So when is the pirate of the JP copy released usually? Came out really quick for HG/SS if I recall.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2010)

Echø said:


> I hate it when people don't endorse buying the games. So I hope whatever pirated copy you get trashes your computer.


Getting a rom doesn't mean you don't endorse buying the games, especially not in the way that people are discussing. Mostly people are talking about playing a translation of the Japanese version before it comes out officially in English and then they'll buy it. I'd think that would be obvious.


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 7, 2010)

Alas you yourself most likely read manga online _for free_, but what do i know.


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2010)

I've played roms ever since gold silver, mostly because I wouldn't have the chance to do it any other way. A DS is freking expensive here, tho I'm planning to buy one specifically so I can play B/W.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 7, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Btw, a pirate copy for the pc-emu will usually  float up at the release right? I remember there being one for  HG/SS





> So when is the pirate of the JP copy released usually? Came out really quick for HG/SS if I recall.



Roms of the game come out 2 days before release.


----------



## Fran (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh sweet, that's pretty quick. I thought there would be loads of decent emulators floating around? Guess not.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2010)

I love my R4, im gonna buy 1 and DL the other


----------



## Munak (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm just curious, the more recent Pokemon games have come out in rapid succession, about 2-3 years of each other. Or is it just me?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

So being on holiday for a week put me behind on checking up on pokemon.

Wtf is the Water Final Evo? It looks nothing like the other two pokemon, Grass looks cool but I'm disappointed in Fire.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 7, 2010)

They're probably fake, though, from what most people have gathered.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

I really hope so, I hate the Water Final Evo .


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

I sort of like the final evolutions, but a fire/fighting they wont do again, especially not one that looks like a photoshopped Rhyperior.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I hate it when people don't endorse buying the games. So I hope whatever pirated copy you get trashes your computer.



Dude youre on a Site where 95% of the people are reading Manga and watching Anime without paying for it.

You can do the Moralfag in other Forums but not here.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Dude youre on a Site where 95% of the people are reading Manga and watching Anime without paying for it.
> 
> You can do the Moralfag in other Forums but not here.



moralfag? Lol you're so cool with your lingo and your font color. And what are you going to do about it- oh yeah. You're going to bitch about it. Fuck off.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 7, 2010)

Bitchfight 

Seiko is Gyarados and Echo is Magikarp :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

Too bad i'm an uberkarp. /fuckyou <3


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 7, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Dude youre on a Site where 95% of the people are reading Manga and watching Anime without paying for it.
> 
> You can do the Moralfag in other Forums but not here.





Very well said.


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, the final evos are growing on me, so whatever, they might very well stay as they are. As for that game/rom thing, I don't mind getting a legitimate copy of the game, as long as I don't have to pay for it 50-70% the cost of the handheld I'm playing it on. Plus, I really don't think I can get Pokemon in my country anymore.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 7, 2010)

I want the super reveal to happen already.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 8, 2010)

Famitsu gave BW a perfect score:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2010)

who cares about famitsu?

they always wank off to anything called pokemon or final fantasy/dragonquest.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 8, 2010)

famitsu are nintendo fanboys on roids

didn't they also give FF12 perfect 10s?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone here getting the Jap version of the game?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have a DS to play this game

What ever will I do


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 8, 2010)

get one silly


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 8, 2010)

Legend said:


> I love my R4, im gonna buy 1 and DL the other



Fuck yeah. DSTWO ftw . Buying White then DLing Black. 



Denizen said:


> They're probably fake, though, from what most people have gathered.



Hopefully. Serebii never mentioned who the source was that 'confirmed' it, so there's still hope these aren't legit.


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 8, 2010)

By that point, I'm taking them as real even if I don't like them until Serebii and Bulbapedia admit its a super prank, I feel that if remain insisting on the fake cry, I'll just get more frustrated.

Nice to know Famitsu gave a perfect score, but I honestly don't consider Famitsu credible anymore, specially after they started giving too much 40/40, but I think it's pretty much guarantee is a good game.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking at them as neither real nor fake. They're just there.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 8, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> By that point, I'm taking them as real even if I don't like them until Serebii and Bulbapedia admit its a super prank, I feel that if remain insisting on the fake cry, I'll just get more frustrated.
> 
> Nice to know Famitsu gave a perfect score, but I honestly don't consider Famitsu credible anymore, specially after they started giving too much 40/40, but I think it's pretty much guarantee is a good game.



Bulbapedia have been pretty quiet on this issue, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 8, 2010)

Denizen said:


> Bulbapedia have been pretty quiet on this issue, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2010)

Bulbapedia is like any Wiki, anyone can edit it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 8, 2010)

That's such an old, piss-poor excuse for not relying on wikis.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> That's such an old, piss-poor excuse for not relying on wikis.


I'm not saying I don't rely on Bulbapedia, it has plenty of information. I'm just saying this is common knowledge, it's was inevitable this would be added.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

So how's Tobi handling these fakemon?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyways... I want the big announce. The big reveal. I'm gettin ancy.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> That's such an old, piss-poor excuse for not relying on wikis.



Thats my worst pet peeve


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 8, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I'm not saying I don't rely on Bulbapedia, it has plenty of information. I'm just saying this is common knowledge, it's was inevitable this would be added.


Just to clarify, it's not bulbapedia itself, it's bulbanews, only registred users can submit articles and these articles must have approval of the bulbapedia staff, notice that before Serebii's confirmation, there was no news on the starters yet, that was because bulbapedia's staff don't allow rumors be posted without a solid evidence.

If anyone could post any news on Bulbapedia, it would be flooded with fake rumors and fan speculation, that's why most of wikis have their own staff to filter bad writing articles, fanfiction, trolling and 12 year olds bs


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2010)

My entire point is that being on Bulbanews doesn't make these evolutions confirmed. It means that the members of staff most likely believe they are real. There is no way to be certain at this point in time.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 8, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> My entire point is that being on Bulbanews doesn't make these evolutions confirmed. It means that the members of staff most likely believe they are real. There is no way to be certain at this point in time.


Point still doesn't apply. The article specifically states that they have not been proven as true and they *always* say when unconfirmed info is revealed.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Point still doesn't apply. The article specifically states that they have not been proven as true and they *always* say when unconfirmed info is revealed.


I know. It doesn't matter anyway, the point started from me misunderstanding the reason for linking to the ariticle rather than it's content.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2010)

The reason im sticking to the "its fake belief is because ... just look at Wotters final evo... i mean, what?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't damn decide until I see the evo's cus currently the starters all look terrible.
N I broke mah DS too T_T.
Gonna cheat code this when it comes state side and probably just use a Cyndaquil/charmander instead of the starters if I really don't like them, since Cynda & Char are awesome.


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 8, 2010)

whatever they're real or not, I don't know, we'll discover in the next days, but I'm enjoying this Wottergate scandal, Who knew the Pok?mon Fandom could deliver so much drama


----------



## ZeeRullyBunny (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!!!!  That sounds soo cool!!!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> whatever they're real or not, I don't know, we'll discover in the next days, but I'm enjoying this Wottergate scandal, Who knew the Pok?mon Fandom could deliver so much drama



You've never witnessed a shipping war have you?


----------



## Burke (Sep 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You've never witnessed a shipping war have you?



*zutara flashback*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> *zutara flashback*



I take that as a yes for you...


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You've never witnessed a shipping war have you?


shipping wars are not drama, it's serious fucking business 


*Spoiler*: __ 



during my digimon phase, I kind shipped Takari, but when I actually saw the shipping wars...oh my freaking god...that shippers were freaking unbelievable


----------



## Burke (Sep 9, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> shipping wars are not drama, it's serious fucking business
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You ... you shipped kari and tai? ._.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> shipping wars are not drama, it's serious fucking business
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



BAWWWW


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shippers put way too much focus into these things... Why not spend some of that time and energy into something a little more productive, yunno?






Nøøps said:


> You ... you shipped kari and tai? ._.



I take it Brickhunt shipped T.K. (Takeru) and Kari (Hikari)

I'm willing to bet Brickhunt was very upset at the end of Adventure 02 also...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 9, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So how's Tobi handling these fakemon?



I don't really care about Fakemon. I want the real ones, then I'll talk about something.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 10, 2010)

> Sugimori: There were 17 people total. Each person designed about 10 Pokemon. [Note: 17x10 = 170!]



Oh...yes!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

Garudo said:


> Oh...yes!



designed 170 pokemon, doesn't mean all of them are in.


----------



## Nois (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> designed 170 pokemon, doesn't mean all of them are in.



Also, *about* undermines it even more


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> BAWWWW
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That was a long time ago I while shipped them, I really didn't care, it was just guilty pleasure I never actually participated of the shipping fandom, just watched the wars 
while I was upset at the end of 02, it was for different reasons (for exemple: what the hell fuck was that of Myotismon being killed by the dreams of children bullshit)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2010)

> # There are 156 new Pokémon within this generation; 153 within normal gameplay and further 3 event Pokémon (#647, #648 & #649) that will be distributed in a manner similar to Darkrai, Shaymin & Arceus in the previous generation
> # In regards to a few numbers and details;
> 
> * #633 through #635 are a Dark/Dragon-type evolution chain
> ...


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 10, 2010)

So it seems that it has been confirmed that the Isshu region infact is based on New york, and that Sky Arrow brigde = Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm guessing the dragon/ice is going to be the third counterpart to Reshiram and Zekrom 

But why they aren't all right next to each other in the dex?


----------



## Kek (Sep 10, 2010)

13 Legends. That's one less than DDP.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 10, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I'm guessing the dragon/ice is going to be the third counterpart to Reshiram and Zekrom
> 
> But why they aren't all right next to each other in the dex?



Giratina had Heatran and Regigigas separating it and Dialga & Palkia.



Kek said:


> 13 Legends. That's one less than DDP.



It's still a little excessive though...


----------



## Denizen (Sep 10, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I'm guessing the dragon/ice is going to be the third counterpart to Reshiram and Zekrom
> 
> But why they aren't all right next to each other in the dex?



Maybe it's not the third counterpart? After all, with a Yin/Yang theme it seems silly to have a "third counterpart"

Then again, keep in mind that Giratina comes a few entries after Palkia and Dialga in the National Dex anyway.



Drunkenwhale said:


> It's still a little excessive though...



Yeah, but at least we have 130+ actually new pokemon to make up for it. DPP was just dire.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't wait *pokemon fangirl squeal* :33


----------



## Kek (Sep 10, 2010)

I feel 13 Legends is too many. Unless I really like their designs.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like we finally got our Fighting Legendary. Or 4 of them . 

Bug-type too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 10, 2010)

Out of 649 pokemon 48 of them are legends which means a rough 14% (13.5% repeating) of them are legends.

Heatran, Regigigas, Manaphy, Phione, Darkrai, Cresselia and about five of those listed legendaries could be better off used for more interesting pokemon.

Heatran could be better off given two pre-evolutions and bumped to Psuedo-legendary status...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2010)

> Hiro`s info, SUMMARY:
> >There are 8 gyms: Grass/Fire/Water, Normal, Bug, Ground, Dragon + 3 more (Hiro said there arent Rock, Psychic, Poison or Dark gyms)
> >There are 13 legendaries (2 trios, 3 event pokemon, Reshiram, Zekrom, Dragon/Ice pokemon, Victini). The legendaries have interesting types, there are a pure Flying legendary pokemon.
> >*New combintions* include Bug/Fire, *Dark/Fighting*, Water/Ghost, Dark/Dragon.
> ...



dark and fighting are my fave types, so i'm happy about this.

but i'm not happy about there being no pre's or evo's for old pokemon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2010)

Legendaries

Legendaries everywhere


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> I feel 13 Legends is too many. Unless I really like their designs.



I feel like it's good :33

Like you and i together... o my


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 10, 2010)

Isis said:


> Legendaries
> 
> Legendaries everywhere



With Takuto saying those words to Ash. Someone make it happen.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> I feel 13 Legends is too many. Unless I really like their designs.


I feel it's not enough. I wanted there to be *more* legendaries than Sinnoh.


----------



## Kek (Sep 10, 2010)

Soon we'll have a whole region of legends. 

And when that happens, none of them will be legendary.


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2010)

I cant wait


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 10, 2010)

3 pokemon evolution change, dark/dragon? Yes please, hello Gen V Pseudo.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 10, 2010)

I just found proof for the starters(mainly mijumaru)'s evolutions:


> Ken Sugimori, primary illustrator: I really struggled the most with the Water-type [starter] this time.
> 
> Yusuke Ohmura, illustrator: There was talk of, "Wouldn't a sea otter be good for the Water starter?" But it was a really close decision in terms of what this sea otter would become once it evolves. *In the end, we decided to have it evolve into something with a completely different appearance.*
> 
> ...




Source: 

I guess they were real, then.


----------



## TheBananaNinja (Sep 10, 2010)

i love dark pokemon fighting pokemon a little ground/rock and mostly fire poke.

my awesome 6 is 1 blastoise. 2 tyranitar. 3 sandslash. 4 blaziken. 5 Charizard and finally 6 typhlosion


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 10, 2010)

That doesn't confirm that they were real. Tsutaja doesn't look western in design, and Mijumaru's shell on his stomach doesn't end up becoming the weapon on his head(I guess maybe it does, but really?) I can't see that confirming the starters to be honest.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 10, 2010)

All I hope is for Miju3 to be able to interchange between being a quadruped, to a biped.

I saw a fanart of it standing and using it's Conch as a weapon, and  I fell in love.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, in the anime Mijumaru uses its shell as a sword.


----------



## valerian (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm starting to grow on the starters evolutions.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 10, 2010)

SugarHighRaccoon said:


> Yes, in the anime Mijumaru uses its shell as a sword.



It's 3rd evolution.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 10, 2010)

Gil said:


> It's 3rd evolution.



What?? o_O
It says nothing about the third evolution.



> I came up with the idea of making the shell on Mijumaru's stomach into a sword (katana) and using it to fight, and that's how I completed Mijumaru and its evolution.



He was talking about Mijumaru itself.


BTW, I was replying to Echø.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 10, 2010)

Where does it show us Mijumaru is capable of wielding the shell on his stomach as a shield? I may have missed that update.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 10, 2010)

Echø said:


> Where does it show us Mijumaru is capable of wielding the shell on his stomach as a shield? I may have missed that update.



Here.

Skip to 0:14.

(don't know how to post a Youtube video ;.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2010)

Still can't get over the fact that there's 13 NEW FUCKING LEGENDARIES.

They keep missing the point of the word. Not like they need that many legendaries anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Where does it show us Mijumaru is capable of wielding the shell on his stomach as a shield? I may have missed that update.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 10, 2010)

How Miju3's going to be able to use his shell is what's intriguing.


----------



## Kek (Sep 10, 2010)

Derpderp looks badass in those screenshots.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 10, 2010)

Mijumaru is a jedi. Ok cool. wut.


----------



## Burke (Sep 10, 2010)

He had better not go from 2 forms of bipedal sword weilders to a four legged unicorn e_e


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 10, 2010)

Of course not, those speculated forms are fake.

He'd get taller and have shells all over his body like Samurai armor.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 10, 2010)

Christ, 10% of all pokemon are legendaries I think.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2010)

man ,i cant wait to see the rest of the new pokemons ,we get a lot of interesting combination types and can't wait to see the legendary ones like the 2 trios.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Christ, 10% of all pokemon are legendaries I think.



The facts:


Drunkenwhale said:


> Out of 649 pokemon 48 of them are legends which means a rough 14% (13.5% repeating) of them are legends.


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2010)

They're becoming more like cryptozoological animals and less legendaries, IMO. 

Hard to find etc. etc.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Of course not, those speculated forms are fake.
> 
> He'd get taller and have shells all over his body like Samurai armor.



They're not. XD read previous posts.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't mind, but I do wish that mijumaru's evolution was more samurai oriented. 

However, what about the big reveal that they were fake? There was a guy who had image proof that they were fake, and he even apologized for it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 10, 2010)

Legendaries don't seem legendary when you create 10 in one generation.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

I like having lots of legendaries. Makes the post Elite Four game more interesting.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 10, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Legendaries don't seem legendary when you create 10 in one generation.



I'm seeing the legendaries being just apart of Arceus originally. I'm thinking these new ones will embody elements themselves or concepts like the psychic and dragon trio did in DPP. 

But yeah, having this many though seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I don't mind, but I do wish that mijumaru's evolution was more samurai oriented.


That would be heaven if that were to happen. He'd be looking great.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm definitely dissapointed in the evo's. =/


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Out of 649 pokemon 48 of them are legends which means a rough 14% (13.5% repeating) of them are legends.



And the depressing funny part is that 26 of those are from the last two gens alone!


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Always love this one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 10, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Always love this one.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





that basically sums up gen. 5


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2010)

N??ps said:


> He had better not go from 2 forms of bipedal sword weilders to a four legged unicorn e_e


well you should read the new interview of the pokemon designers ,they said that

*Oomura*: I said, ?How about a sea otter for the Water-type?? But if a sea otter were to evolve, what would it become? That?s where I hit a wall. Eventually I said that if a sea otter was to evolve, *it would transform into something completely different*. [Note: The third rumored evolution of Mijumaru from a few days ago looks completely different than Mijumaru.]


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Masuda confirmed for troll tier.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

so is the new trainer girl going to be featured in the anime as well? When dp ends.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2010)

The more I hear about B&W the more I like it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> so is the new trainer girl going to be featured in the anime as well? When dp ends.



No, they're apparently ditching her, ad going with somebody completely different.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No, they're apparently ditching her, ad going with somebody completely different.



Which is so stupid considering how marketable she is compared to that fugly anime only character they showed as her replacement.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 10, 2010)

SugarHighRaccoon said:


> They're not. XD read previous posts.



With a bold "There's a slim chance they're wrong" I remain wary until the games come out.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Which is so stupid considering how marketable she is compared to that fugly anime only character they showed as her replacement.



Iris/Rapunzel is not anime only, she's in the games as well, just as an NPC.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Which is so stupid considering how marketable she is compared to that fugly anime only character they showed as her replacement.


>sees sig
>OH HYPOCRACY


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> With a bold "There's a slim chance they're wrong" I remain wary until the games come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Iris/Rapunzel is not anime only, she's in the games as well, just as an NPC.



really? well i still don't understand why they would use her over the games female main.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> really? well i still don't understand why they would use her over the games female main.


Well there is the fact the playable character in Black and White are older than Ash. Plus having supporting characters as supporting characters is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2010)

If the evolved forms for the starters are real then the Grass one is for sure still my fav but the Fire one is no longer my second fav....I hate what it evolves into. The Water one looks bad in it's first form but it looks better than the Fire one by the time it hits it's third form.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

RPG Maker said:


>



Oh God.

So the Flipper Samurai, and Orc Pig is true.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

RPG Maker said:


>


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

Not evolving my Mijumaru past his first evolution, which in itself is cooler than every other Gen 5 Starter/evolution. He looks god damn awesome like he's gonna kick the shit out of someone, but that final Evo is just 

That monkey is cool too, the seasons look like they'll have a strong effect on the pokemon. I wonder if one of them evolves differently like that or something, hey, maybe thats the new way to evolve Eevee.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Could be fake...?

But probs not. 

Derpderp/Smugleaf it is then.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm so calling my Mijumaru Kenshiro.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2010)

First Gym has three gym leaders:


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

If I hadn't seen those final evos I'd be so happy right now, hyped that Miju is becoming badass. But alas, he becomes that ugly fucker...

Anyways, I think this may be the Bug legendary:


Just speculation though.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

God if Miju3 could be a Bipedal Sea Lion Samurai, that would kick so much ass.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

Pokabu got it the worst.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

Gil said:


> God if Miju3 could be a Bipedal Sea Lion Samurai, that would kick so much ass.



... :'( Don't remind me...


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

When I read that interview, I could see derpderp's final evo dual-wielding those shells as swords, fucking shit up. I'm not completely displeased with the real evo, but there's just so much wasted potential - just like Pokabu.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

> *Fire*
> 王志鍵, -ThanatosX-, Akatora, AlphabetSoup, Asian Boi, B l u e i s h, Beowulf, blux, Bobby Emerald, Bomyo, C. Hook, Captain America, ceejsradx3, Charizard, Chrøme, colalight, Cpt Sajin, Damaris, DeterminedIdiot, DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di, Distance, DittoDude, Divi, Dokiz1, eHav, Evil_ghost_ninja, FakePeace, Fei, Früt, GeneralFuruichi, Gibberish, JayDee, Jetto no Kachi, JuubiSage, k2nice, Kayvaan Shrike, kazuhidan295, Kek, Kyοn, Legend, Louis-954, luffy no haki, Most_Valuable_Playa, NastyNas, Nois, Panic, Rasendori1991, red hawk, redfirefly, Saiko, Samman10, sasuki-chan, Sima, Sorairo Warai, Spammerman45, starlacyi, Stroev, Tapp Zaddaz, tGre teh Disleksik, Theaww, TheBananaNinja, TruEorFalse_21, Tsukiyo, Tyran Draconis, Uchiha fan, UltraDoots, UndisclosedTalent, vegitabo, Winged Navi, xlclkx



I bet these guys are regretting it now.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

^ Yup



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pokabu got it the worst.



No fucking kidding. 

Pokabu could have easily become my favorite starter, but it went from a Flaming War Boar to another fire/fighting wrestling pig.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be surprised if anyone chose Pokabu as their starter. Also just think, just 3 months ago, everybody and their mother would chose any other starter over Mijumaru. Now look.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Jotaro beat me to it.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

I knew this was gonna happen


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

But yeah, Mijumaru had so much wasted potential there. It's like Ken just said "fuck it" then threw a big as shell on Miju3 and called it a night.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like the only starter that didn't get nerfed is Smugleaf. That smug bastard.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Smugleaf came in on top, then came out still on top. Now that's unprecedented.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know, it looks pretty lame to me.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

Too bad.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure, its not the dragon we hoped it would be, but its not that bad.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Too bad.



Ken could have had something remotely like this, but instead gave us the Pokemon version of Ganon.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah your right.

I also wonder what secondary types Mijumaru's and Smugleaf's final evos have


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

> when I confirmed


Yeah fuck you too, Serebii.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2010)

derpderp for me!


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

It would be cool if it was Grass/Dragon. The typing they should have given to Sceptile. 

Hopefully Miju3 is Water/Fighting


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah your right.
> 
> I also wonder what secondary types Mijumaru's and Smugleaf's final evos have


According to:  they don't gain any additional types from the leaked information.

And for the first gym:


> the Gym specializes in Grass, Fire, and Water. Depending on the Starter Pokemon you choose, you will face the Gym Leader of the type that is stronger than you (like when you battle your rival in previous games). They will use their elemental monkeys and possibly other Pokemon of their type.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2010)

i don't see what the problem is? i like pokabu/chaobuu's final evo. i'll definately choose him over the other too.

i don't like the grass one's evo's, only it's pre evo. i do like the water one, but i prefer the fire type this time. 

fire/fighthing again, AGAIN, is stupid, but besides that i like him.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

God.. Don't get me started on that fucking typing.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

The first gym sounds really original.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought the starters were going to get unique typings


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Yea, didn't they say that when they first released the starters or something?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

This just in, seems the monkies are real, the evos are fake. ASI/ASCII readings(have no idea what they are) have been done. Also other "sources" claim the evo scan was fake.

Check /vp/ for more details.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Link, Stroev.

If you may.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Also note that Serebii is still spouting "unconfirmed".

 Uh, if link doens't work, then just 4chan ==> thread with scans of evos.

I came at those scans.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Sarcophogus is mine. And the spider looks slightly different than the sprite in the game, color-wise.


----------



## Draydi (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow. I actually like almost all of these.

Except that pink thing.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

The steel fish and cat both look cool.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

These have to be real.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh shit a Yorkshire Terrier.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

If those aren't real I'm gonna rage.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Bulbapedia is saying no-no to these. Which either shocks the hell out of me, or makes me rage.

I don't know who to trust.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Well some, like the deer(maybe), pink thing at the top, are real, as well as the cat and fish.


----------



## Draydi (Sep 11, 2010)

Serebii took down the page of the starter evos.

Possibility of confirmed fake? I honestly hope so.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Serebii's starting to tick me off.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

And this is happening on 9/11 of all days. 

We shall never forget.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

How about fucking that.


----------



## Draydi (Sep 11, 2010)

I guess for now, I'll assume these are all fake. I hope they aren't though (with the starter evos as an exception).

At any rate, the game comes out in 7 days, so I'm sure someone is going to get it and beat it the first day, so we'll know everything then.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Serebii is most afraid of the damage to his rep. Others, not quite as much, but still taking care. Serebii seems to be making it worse by trying to cover his ass though.

My body is ready for the next few days of spoilers, scans, fakes, and truth.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 11, 2010)

Espada#4 said:


> I guess for now, I'll assume these are all fake. I hope they aren't though (with the starter evos as an exception).
> 
> At any rate, the game comes out in 7 days, so I'm sure someone is going to get it and beat it the first day, so we'll know everything then.


Or like with DP, someone hacks the game and uploads all the sprites.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll stay on the fence with this one. With Serebii's and Bulbapedia's recent action, I'm just going to wait until next wednesday.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 11, 2010)

Good, the starter evos fucking sucked.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 11, 2010)

What the shit? Did they fuck over Tauros?


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought it was an evo or something, but thar be no ties to previous pokemon this generation.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I thought it was an evo or something, but thar be no ties to previous pokemon this generation.



Better not be, otherwise I may have to burn something down.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 11, 2010)

It's pretty much confirmed that Satoshi will have a Mijumaru.


----------



## Munak (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know what to make of the Team Plasma boss.

He looks damn badass... but we still have to see what his Team's about.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to see Koromori's evolution 
170 new Pokemons or 156. It doesn't matter. I still love it :ho So many new ones pek


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2010)

saw the new scans ,i love the new pokemon specialty the Dragon one. i hope that Ash capture Buffalon as his 7th bonus region pokemon or something in the anime.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2010)

Afrobison and Sarcophaghost confirmed for bro tier


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2010)

Dangoro line seems to replace the geodude like i hope it doent requre trading his second state to get Gigagia.

Dangoro also look similar to Bob-Orbs from Mario Bros ,i probably keep him in my party if his second state doesn't require trade to evolve


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

This gen is my favorite gen, I've decided. 

Futachimaru, Chillarmy, Rankurusu, Denchura, Dangoro, welcome to my team.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope the monkey starter trio has evolutions...be like getting two sets of starters in one gen.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2010)

omiK said:


> I hope the monkey starter trio has evolutions...be like getting two sets of starters in one gen.


according to pokexperto all of them have one evo.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

So now the starter evos that were confirmed fake are confirmed to be real. Again. WTF 

This is by far one of the greatest trolls I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

Let me clarify something..

THE STARTER'S FINAL EVOLUTIONS HAVE NOT BEEN CONFIRMED ANYTHING.

Evidence supports both sides, however, there's more support going for the real.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm just saying what pokebeach and serebii are saying. Plus i think it'd be difficult to fake this page:


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

The final evolutions were the ones I was referring to.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh a fuckin Yorkie. And a bitchy Glameow.

My favorite out everything released. That bull is tight. And that Mushroom. Get it! I have a new spot open on my team.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The final evolutions were the ones I was referring to.



Oh, there might be a slight chance, but I doubt they're fake now. :/

But I'd love to be proved wrong.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in that boat with you.


Open spoiler for tons of unconfirmed(though take my word for it, probably real, pokemon info)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Found a new pokemon, unconfirmed so far but:



Fighting/dark.

Possibly fake Koromori evolution:



Also info:
-Fighting type guy who uses a wooden plank to battle. Evolves to a Fighting type thing with an Iron Girder and a clown nose. Then to another one with concrete blocks.

And Kibago evolution: 



Also, I hope this water type is fake:


Here's a bug type unconfirmed:



The pokemon in the middle with the karate outfit? The outfit is part of the pokemon. It is the fighting type with the clown nose.

Don't ask.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

That potential kormori evo doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

The water type is just a joke... and Kibago's evolution.. wtf? lol, a wolf/boar or something?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 11, 2010)

Kibago evo is fake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

Confirmation? 

Also, the evolution of Churine:


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to believe that Pignite's evo isn't real.

I want to habeeb...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 11, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Confirmation?
> 
> Also, the evolution of Churine:



The conformation was on PokeJungle.

The evo is real. PokeExperto so far has been telling the truth.


----------



## Ultra (Sep 11, 2010)

Just saw the new starter evos.

 I am so pissed right now.

Especially at the fucking pig. Thats three of the same type combos in a row. Is gamefreak trying to troll us?


----------



## Burke (Sep 11, 2010)

Aw man, i guess im going to have to get used to the absolutely rediculous mijumaru third evo -.-
it makes ZERO sense.
Im choosng pignition


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, guess I'll roll with Mijumaru and Tsutarja.

Hopefully Sugimori puts his final touch on Miju3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree gil. His art style certainly makes pokemon look far better than their sprite counterparts, which in turn makes me look at the sprites differently. If it weren't for his art I wouldn't even play pokemon.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

He saved Sceptile's god forsaken pre-art. Then made it pretty cool looking.

So Ken has all of my faith right now.


----------



## Laex (Sep 11, 2010)

Pokabu's evolution, ide.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> Pokabu's evolution, ide.



Ganon and Hariyama's love child.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

Pokemon Sunday in about 5 hours, plus more scans and leaks are said to come right after.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Hopefully it's the final evos, so this shit can be put to rest.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 11, 2010)

Gil said:


> He saved Sceptile's god forsaken pre-art. Then made it pretty cool looking.



How did the pre-art look?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll look for it, but it's bushy tail didn't have any leaves on it, and it's leaf blades were really short and stubby looking.

iirc.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 11, 2010)

^So there is still hope for this generations third evolutions?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't quote me on this, but there is a slight chance.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2010)

Whatever. I thought everything looks badass.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Whatever. I thought everything looks badass.



Your World, it must be beautiful.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2010)

It is


----------



## Usubaa (Sep 11, 2010)

> He saved Sceptile's god forsaken pre-art. Then made it pretty cool looking.
> 
> So Ken has all of my faith right now.


I wanna see! Pics?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2010)

That page with the tauros looking thing and the cat was badass. I hope those are confirmed because i'd rock half of those pokemon on my team.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> I wanna see! Pics?



Still searching, I know for a fact they're in Serebii's R/S/E Archive on Serebii.net


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

This isn't anything new, but this shitty fanart right hurr? This is the closest I've seen to what actually happened


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2010)

afro tauros is amazing.
samurai warrior pokabu final evo is cool.

all new pokemon i've seen have looked good. and 153 new pokemon is great. seems like a new start rather than just a new region. i kindof wish it started a new national dex aswell as regional dex.

and old sceptile sprite is horrible. i never used to like him, till i started platinum. i didn't realize why i didn't like him before...till i saw his old sprite.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to think sceptile was ugly too. Then i saw how awesome he was in the anime and then i kinda started using him more. Only this time he was also good in the game too, unlike pikachu who sucked ass in the game and i then realized that he would never be as good as the stupid anime makes him.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2010)

I still like the fire evo


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> afro tauros is amazing.
> samurai warrior pokabu final evo is cool.



Samurai? Don't you mean pro wrestler?


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

So what's everyone's pokemon team now?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

The only ones I know for sure are Futachimaru and Denchura. Maybe Rankurusu, idk.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2010)

so far my team is:

fire pig - _pokabu/chaobuu/???_
afro bull - _baffuron_
drill mole - _mogoryu/doryuuzu_
pigeon - _mamepato_
fire ape - _hihdaruma_
cool stone guy - _gigaiasu_

but there are still like 100 more so i dunno...


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Doryuuzu is the only one I know for certain will be one my team. I'll need the evos of the rest of them to decide if they'll make the cut.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2010)

Smugleaf or Pokabu,Hihidaruma,Rankurusu,Wareagle,Denchura, Ononokusu


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Mijumaru, Mamepato, Tustarja, Buffaron, Denchura, Ghost Sarcophagus.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 11, 2010)

Has it been confirmed if Pokabu's final evo is fire/fighting? Because in my opinion, it's giving off a fire/dark vibe.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> Has it been confirmed if Pokabu's final evo is fire/fighting? Because in my opinion, it's giving off a fire/dark vibe.


yes it's confirmed.

well it's 2nd form is fire/fighting atleast.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 11, 2010)

another fire/fighting...


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2010)

Well here's hope to you starter haters


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 11, 2010)

The info looks tight. The afrobull and Ononokusu are excellent.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not holding my breath if the allegations are correct.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Well here's hope to you starter haters



That pic has been up since the scan was out, and I remember people saying those pages were from a separate booklet, and that number layout was used in other magazine releases. Or to put it simply, that doesn't prove the page is fake. 

I'm considering purging Blazkien and Infernape from my memory, denying they ever existed at all, and treating the Pokabu line as the first and only  fire/fighting starter, and being only somewhat disappointed in Pokabu's evo.


edit: found the pic, look in the lower left hand corner.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't dislike how he looks, just his typing. We've had three fucking straight fire/fighting starters, you can't tell me they can't come up with something different. Why not dark as some people have suggested? Or just pure fire if they can't be any more creative. Three straight times is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Well here's hope to you starter haters


I don't recall anyone faking a CoroCoro scan that well.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

Mijumaru
Hihidaruma
Wargle
Shimama
Meguroko
Yanappu/Ononokusu/Rankurusu/Choroneko/Desukaan

If they don't have evo's I'm going to switch them with something else.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

So many awesome Pokemon. Holy shit. @_@


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

I know. I'm pretty surprised that we got this many awesome looking pokemon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2010)

>Pokemon Sunday
>Guy in a Slowpoke costume starts dancing to Billie Jean

I love Japan


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Isis said:


> >Pokemon Sunday
> >Guy in a Slowpoke costume starts dancing to Billie Jean
> 
> I love Japan



That's why I love watching Pokemon Sunday.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 11, 2010)

At this point, I'm only excited to see updated sprites of old pokemon  I see a few I do like though.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

And nothing of value was gained.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2010)

Look forward to another week of people claiming the starter evos are fake


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 11, 2010)

Nah, I can live with the starters. And hopefully this corocoro is true (which I believe it is) Because there's so many cool looking Pokemon this Gen, that it would offset the average-ness of the starters.

All I can say is that this Gen will be one for the history books.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

I can live with the starters, they're average and look ok.

However if they are fake I won't complain. 

If they are real I wont complain.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 11, 2010)

Fucking Starters. I hate them!

Well, not really. The Pig line is utterly dead to me - horrible design, horrible typing. But Smugleaf still has potential in its 3rd Gen, and Wotter2 is already great to me (I hate his supposed 3rd stage, though)

I'm probably going to pick Wotter as my HM Slave, whilst I train up the cooler wild pokemon. He's probably got access to a variety of field moves and I do like his second form alot.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

Do what I do, and raise futachimaru maximum and just don't evolve him so he can stay badass forever. That way you can still enjoy using him in-game. Just exclude him from your metagame party.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

oh wow Pignition got the shaft with it's evolution chain


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2010)

People not evolving the starters cause they don't like the design of the evos 

And Firepig evos are awesome


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

Isis said:


> People not evolving the starters cause they don't like the design of the evos
> 
> And Firepig evos are awesome



How is that funny?


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

I might do just that if I choose Derpderp. I don't mind his third evo, since it _is_ supposed to be sorta similar to a sea lion, but its second evo looks more like what I imagined.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 11, 2010)

DerpDerp's second evo is actually cute.

I'll be choosing Derpderp  .


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 11, 2010)

People may think I'm odd, but I tend to almost always love the second evolution way more than the final one in terms of design. For instance Charmeleon was my favorite pokemon for a long time.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2010)

I prefer Charmeleon over Charizard design-wise too, same with Prinplup.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> People may think I'm odd, but I tend to almost always love the second evolution way more than the final one in terms of design. For instance Charmeleon was my favorite pokemon for a long time.



I agree, I'm usually the same way. Wartotle, Charmeleon, and Ivysaur were badass.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww yeah they were. In fact there was a picture... I wish I could find it I'd make a set out of it... a picture of Red with all three Secondary evolutions.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2010)

Track that shit down!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I'M SEARCHIN GAWDDEMMIT. Here's a little somethin somethin to hold you over:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tribal Pokemon Tats


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 12, 2010)

It's decided, since this game is acting like a reboot to the series, I am going to start off with Tsutarja just because back when Red and Blue came out, I started off with Bulbasaur and starting off with the Grass Type will give me that nostalgic appeal.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2010)

Echø said:


> I'M SEARCHIN GAWDDEMMIT. Here's a little somethin somethin to hold you over:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ok, it held me over.
NOW WHERE'S RED?!

*erhem* I also adore the Kanto's 2nd evos. That's why I liked that trainer-referee-loser from the anime that had all 3 of 'em. Until Wartortle evolved. Although I still somewhat prefer Charizard over Charmeleon.


----------



## Munak (Sep 12, 2010)

Wait, what's so bad about Fire/Fighting anyways? 

Despite that it's a repeat of the last two gens, I like the design. Reminds me of Journey to The West's pig. (Cho Hakkai? Oh wait, that's Gensomaden Saiyuki. )


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, that's it- it's repeated. I guess it wouldn't have been as bad if the Fire/Fighting was encountered later in the game but it sort of gets old with 3 in a row. And I had no problems with Infernape being the same type as Blaziken.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2010)

So any new info?


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 12, 2010)

That shit is scary.


----------



## Munak (Sep 12, 2010)

I was secretly wishing it was a clay figurine.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> People may think I'm odd, but I tend to almost always love the second evolution way more than the final one in terms of design. For instance Charmeleon was my favorite pokemon for a long time.



I used to hate Venusaur so much for what it was doing to my Bulba and Ivy. And the Charmander evo line was somehow nonexistent to me for a long time.

I like Pignition's evo line, though I'd rather it was Fire/Dark, but the overall idea of repeating the typing just fits the generation's gameset best I guess.

I think the starters tend to be average, because the idea of this Gen is to kind of restart/refresh the franchise right? The amount of coolnes in all the pokemon won't be overshadowed.


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2010)

finally there will be some combination attacks.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 12, 2010)

Munak said:


> Wait, what's so bad about Fire/Fighting anyways?
> 
> Despite that it's a repeat of the last two gens, I like the design. Reminds me of Journey to The West's pig. (Cho Hakkai? Oh wait, that's Gensomaden Saiyuki. )



Fire/Fighting is getting old. Once Serebii releases the type of the water evo. i'll make my decision.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 12, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Fire/Fighting is getting old. Once Serebii releases the type of the water evo. i'll make my decision.


 Hasn't it already been confirmed that the fire pokemon is the only one with a secondary type?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 12, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Hasn't it already been confirmed that the fire pokemon is the only one with a secondary type?



Impossible. They stated that at least one starter will have a new typing. Unless the fire starter changes in last stage.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2010)

The horror


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Impossible. They stated that at least one starter will have a new typing. Unless the fire starter changes in last stage.


I think that was a misunderstanding. I think that it meant there will be new type combos in the game and people just assumed that meant the starters.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2010)

Munak said:


> Wait, what's so bad about Fire/Fighting anyways?


Well there is the fact that both the other starters have one type the entire time and the only one to get a second type winds up having the same type combo as the last two fire starters.

Not to mention Futachimaru would make a better fighting type.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Even if Mijumaru's evolutionary line stays pure Water it'll still be fuckwin.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Well there is the fact that both the other starters have one type the entire time and the only one to get a second type winds up having the same type combo as the last two fire starters.
> 
> Not to mention Futachimaru would make a better fighting type.



Water/Fighting, Fire/Dark, Grass/Flying


----------



## Burke (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder who has the bawlz to 34 pignition.
Obesity fetish much?


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I wonder who has the bawlz to 34 pignition.
> Obesity fetish much?



It gives me a hispanic/latina vibe


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

OH GAWD CANNOT BE UNSEEN


----------



## Burke (Sep 12, 2010)

*Didnt click*


----------



## Negrito (Sep 12, 2010)

Nois said:


> It gives me a hispanic/latina vibe



I need an adult! I need an adult! 

Lmao sick people are sick.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope the region doesn't turn out to be boring like the hoenn region did.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I hope the region doesn't turn out to be boring like the hoenn region did.


how exactly was the hoenn region boing?

dumbest thing i've read here so far. the improvments from gen 1 to gen 2 isn't much. gen 2 to gen 3 is HUGE. gen 3 to gen 4 isn't even much.

gen 3/hoenn reinvented pokemon games completely. making something new and fresh out of something existing.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Through its incompatibility with Generation I and Generation II, Generation III enhanced the Pokémon world the most yet, bringing about the most changes to the world of Pokémon. The advances include: 

The addition of 135 new Pokémon, the most added since Generation I, bringing the total to 386. Many new Pokémon have previously unseen type combinations, while only two of them are related by evolution to older Pokémon. 

The addition of 103 new moves, bringing the total to 354. 
Pokémon may now have one or two of 77 different abilities which can change the tide of battle. 

The Pokémon storage system has changed from a crude, text-based interface to a full-color graphical user interface. Boxes, while remaining at 14, now have 10 extra spaces, allowing for storage of 140 additional Pokémon (for a total of 420 Pokémon). 

The introduction of Pokémon Contests, where Pokémon show off their style in one of five Contest categories, with Contest stats enhanced by Pokéblocks. 

A brand-new region, Hoenn, with its own set of eight Gym Leaders and Elite Four. Player characters are also different from before. 
Seven new Poké Ball variants, replacing those found in Johto. 
New villainous teams, Team Aqua and Team Magma, whose focus is on capturing the legendary Pokémon Kyogre and Groudon, respectively. 
Weather conditions, introduced before, can now be found on the field and activate at the start of battle, while one more, hail, has been added. 

Double battles, where both sides use two Pokémon at a time, introduced. 

Communication capabilities with the e-Reader to activate certain events. 

All handheld Generation III games have a framerate of 60, allowing for smoother animations. 

International linking is made possible. However, due to lack of popularity or knowledge of such capability, most players have the idea that it was only implemented in Generation IV. 
Major alterations from Generation II include: 

A complete overhaul of the Pokémon data structure; Pokémon now have an individual personality value which can range up to a number above four billion. Abilities and natures, also newly introduced, are determined based on this value, while the IV system has been overhauled for greater variance (0-31 rather than 0-15 as it was before). Shininess is now based on a calculation between the personality value and Original Trainer's Trainer ID number and secret ID number with the same rarity. 

An overhaul of the Berry system introduced in Generation II: old Berries rejected in favor of Berries which grow individually as plants and can be picked and planted elsewhere. The effects of the first ten new Berries are similar to the ten Generation II Berries. 

Each Pokémon has its own status screen sprite, for ease of use in the party screen or PC.

Further additions in FireRed and LeafGreen include: 

Wireless communication between games (requires adapter boxed with FireRed and LeafGreen). 

The ability to move multiple Pokémon in the PC at once. 
The Sevii islands, a collection of nine islands that contain many Pokémon otherwise only found in the Johto Region. 
Further additions in Emerald include: 

Tag battles, where two opponent Trainers encounter the player at once and battle in a double battle. 
A Battle Frontier, adding to the original Battle Tower, and featuring Trainers who head each facility. 


 please explain how it was boring. specifically compared to gen 1/gen 2, kanto/johto.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 12, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Well there is the fact that both the other starters have one type the entire time and the only one to get a second type winds up having the same type combo as the last two fire starters.
> 
> Not to mention Futachimaru would make a better fighting type.



Actually, where does it say that they will stay with the same type the entire line? I thought they only revealed the types for the middle evos. Same goes for Pokabu.

Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Hoenn. 

Also, you're not wrong.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 12, 2010)

The spider Pokemon...now that there's a better pic of it out I can say that I for sure really like it.

It bothers me that that new monkey Pokemon has 3 different types because man, it's like there are more monkey Pokemon than anything else.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 12, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> how exactly was the hoenn region boing?
> 
> dumbest thing i've read here so far. the improvments from gen 1 to gen 2 isn't much. gen 2 to gen 3 is HUGE. gen 3 to gen 4 isn't even much.
> 
> ...



Seri-fucking-ously.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I hope the region doesn't turn out to be boring like the hoenn region did.


Hoenn boring? What bizzaro world are you from?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Monkey pokemon are for sure taking over.

Gil, nice set. But Tyranitar still thwomps him EVERY FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2010)

Gil said:


> Seri-fucking-ously.



I love your set Gil... Serio-fucking-usly.

I bet that[jaw horn pokemon] thing is the final evo of Kibago [tusk pokemon]. And it's gonna be a part of my team.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2010)

SugarHighRaccoon said:


> Actually, where does it say that they will stay with the same type the entire line? I thought they only revealed the types for the middle evos. Same goes for Pokabu.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...


From what I'm aware the source behind a lot of the details on the full Pokedex list their final forms as Grass, Fire/Fighting and Water.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 12, 2010)

I already claimed Onokusu. This Dragon is going to be baws.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet the Smogfags can't wait to make the Dragon/Dark pokemon uber

And tari101190 is spot on Hoenn was awesome and i can't wait for the remakes.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2010)

Onokusu seemed too good for me to put in my list a few posts ago. wouldn't wanna use him straight away. 

he wasn't the demi-legendary dragon was he? thats the dark/dragon line probably.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 12, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> how exactly was the hoenn region boing?
> 
> dumbest thing i've read here so far. the improvments from gen 1 to gen 2 isn't much. gen 2 to gen 3 is HUGE. gen 3 to gen 4 isn't even much.
> 
> ...



Staying neutral here but Hoenn was my least favourate because
- Too much water, too many water pokemon. Hell, in Emerald, there are 2 water specialists. a Gym Leader (The last one, even), and an Elite 4 member, the Grand champion, no less.
- Couldn't transfer your old pokemon.
- Couldn't access a LOT of the old pokemon.
- Lack of a day/night system.
- Terrible Rival.
- Personally I wasn't satisfied with the new pokemon introduced. Couldn't get a full party of pokes I liked.

Some positives I'll give it were

- Liked Team aqua/magma
- Emeralds overall improvement.
- Their Battle frontier was the best thing from all the games. By that point I could bring in more pokes from the FR and those gamecube games.
- The legendaries excluding the regies were epic
- SALAMENCE

Also the Gen 1 starters were the baddest mother****ers of all the starters no matter what stage.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm out there. I hate Blastoise's design. People complain about pokemon NOW looking like Digimon, but they forget that he had fucking bazooka's coming out of his shell, which is more digimon-like than anything else I've seen in pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 12, 2010)

Only a few more days for ROM leaks!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Only a few more days for ROM leaks!



Hell yeah!


----------



## Mαri (Sep 12, 2010)

:33 I think I'll wait for the entire thing to come out in English to play it.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Staying neutral here but Hoenn was my least favourate because
> - Too much water, too many water pokemon. Hell, in Emerald, there are 2 water specialists. a Gym Leader (The last one, even), and an Elite 4 member, the Grand champion, no less.
> - Couldn't transfer your old pokemon.
> - Couldn't access a LOT of the old pokemon.
> ...



No matter what, they will forever have the advantage of being THE original. Tho Cyndaquil and Totodile I adored.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2010)

Too many people are blinded by nostalgia when it comes to Gen 1


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2010)

3rd Gen did suck though.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 12, 2010)

Isis said:


> Too many people are blinded by nostalgia when it comes to Gen 1



Yeah, pretty much.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> 3rd Gen did suck though.



I think it was better than Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2010)

Isis said:


> Too many people are blinded by nostalgia when it comes to Gen 1



Overall I liked 2 more. And played Emerald more times than I know numbers. But I'm stil sucker for Johto.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 12, 2010)

Isis said:


> Too many people are blinded by nostalgia when it comes to Gen 1



I just think the starters were the best. My favourite is gen 2 the new pokes were awesome. The story was so damn long and enjoyable. Locations were amazing. Only its starters were dissapointing.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 12, 2010)

There were some good Gen III Pokemon, but Hoenn had the crappiest layout to explore.  I really hated the Dive HM and as stated, too much H20.  It felt like a chore trying to get through the region compared to Kanto, Johto and Sinnoh. 


 I was also displeased at Nintendo's way of giving out events at the time.  Having to go to their tours to get those Event Pokemon like Deoxys or Mew.  Hell, I don't believe anyone else but Japan got the "right way of receiving them" (Toys R Us for the Mew, while in Emerald, there was an event to receive it).


----------



## Vanity (Sep 12, 2010)

Well so far I'm disliking the newest generation the most. I like some of them but overall there seems to be more of a lack of creativity. I'll wait until they all come out though to truly judge it.


----------



## Kek (Sep 12, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> how exactly was the hoenn region boing?
> 
> dumbest thing i've read here so far. the improvments from gen 1 to gen 2 isn't much. gen 2 to gen 3 is HUGE. gen 3 to gen 4 isn't even much.
> 
> ...



You sir, deserve a rep. 

Gen III all the way. My favorite generation by far.


----------



## hehey (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Gen 2 best, i must have played through silver version like a billion times, i basically remember the entire sound track and most of the trainers and the pokemon they had to this day (funny story, this guys brought his onld crystal to college the other day, he was in victory road and i pretty much fortold all the pokes the trainers had on the road).

Gen 3 had Zangoose though, my fav pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

hehey said:


> I like Gen 2 best, i must have played through silver version like a billion times, i basically remember the entire sound track and most of the trainers and the pokemon they had to this day (funny story, this guys brought his onld crystal to college the other day, he was in victory road and i pretty much fortold all the pokes the trainers had on the road).
> 
> *Gen 3 had Zangoose though, my fav pokemon.*



Wanna know something fucking awesome? Most people posting in this thread already know this about me... Wanna know? You'll be jealous


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2010)

Original Zangoose > Shiny Zangoose


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

FUCK THAT SHIT BRO.


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU-

Yorterrie should have been a fire type


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2010)

zangoose my fave pokemon too. wish mine was shiny. 

and hoenn is my fave region, emeralds my fave game, love the story line, fave set of pokemon etc

not liking it cos of too much water is weird, but ok. atleast it gave us a chance explore in diffeent ways that wern't halfhearted. if they could create a new way of gliding too it would be cool to me, simply cos it would new and showed they are trying to be original and still make it seem fresh.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it's utterly hilarious that the third gen is being hailed as amazing all across the internet (bulbapedia and seribii are big time contributors. This isn't specifically directed at people here) after years and years of being called shit. 

New is bad, old is good. Give it about six years and everybody will be clamoring about how amazing Sinnoh was too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate to admit it, DragonTiger is essentially right. HOWEVER Generation 3 really was a really good generation in my opinion, and I thought so as soon as I got my Ruby version.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 13, 2010)

I remember generation 3 as the best

I opened my new game boy advanced. Opened the new game. Started playing and OMG the new grafik and all. I was so fucking excited. Then I went to toilet. Because I didn't want to miss a moment playing this awesome game I took the game boy with me. Before I made the light on in the bathroom I saw "OMFG MY GAME BOY IS SHINING" I had tears of awesomeness in my eyes

Generation 3 is the best generation ever in terms of changes. But also the Pokemon were imo the best. Best legendary designs, epic evolutions, epic pokemon designs.

And that opinion never changed. Even if I played through my early childhood with generation 2, I still like generation 3 the most.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2010)

Gen 3 had Salamence, Latios, Groudon and Deoxys. How could you not love it?


----------



## Golbez (Sep 13, 2010)

Generation 3 was the best.

It had Tropius. Best HM slave ever. 

And, uh, many awesome legendaries and stuff.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

In my opinion, Gen 1 was my least favorite that I've played. Of course I skipped Gen 4 though.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2010)

Gen2 > Gen1 > Gen3 > the rest.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2010)

Emerald is awesome. Whoever says gen3 had bad design are fucking idiots.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm torn between Gen 3 and Gen 4.


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't really like Sapphire/Ruby all that much, but Emerald offered so much that was new. Rematches, breeding, tutoring, Battle Tower etc. Likewise, FRLG was sweet, a bit like playing Yellow to me actually. Nostalgia trip back to Red/Blue


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

Random input of Gen 3 was the best one .


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I didn't really like Sapphire/Ruby all that much, but Emerald offered so much that was new. Rematches, breeding, tutoring, Battle Tower etc. Likewise, FRLG was sweet, a bit like playing Yellow to me actually. Nostalgia trip back to Red/Blue



I have to support this. Recently, after completing my Emerald game for the 432743523674537 time, I have decided on playing me some Ruby, because I wanted to confront Steven, since I remembered him to be difficult for me. And Wallace being overall gay Anyway, when I started the game  I was shocked tbh. I remembered Ruby as slightly less playable, but it had soooo many bugs compared to Emerald that it wasn't even funny.

And Hoenn was too waterish for my linking. 3-4 more land routes would do the trick though

I liked Platinum too, because it had almost everything I ever wanted from a Pokemon game before gen 4.

If the HG/SS remakes had a trainer house like Platinum, It'd be my fav game ever.

Also, I play Gen 3 games because my Nokia handles them:ho


----------



## Golbez (Sep 13, 2010)

Underwater terrain was awesome. Bring back Dive!


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2010)

Genn3 brought me double battles


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh wow this is actually pretty good worth the 40/40 rating


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2010)

Nois said:


> I have to support this. Recently, after completing my Emerald game for the 432743523674537 time, I have decided on playing me some Ruby, because I wanted to confront Steven, since I remembered him to be difficult for me. And Wallace being overall gay Anyway, when I started the game  I was shocked tbh. I remembered Ruby as slightly less playable, but it had soooo many bugs compared to Emerald that it wasn't even funny.
> 
> And Hoenn was too waterish for my linking. 3-4 more land routes would do the trick though
> 
> ...



Pokemon's available on phones now? That's pretty awesome. 
Yeh, Platinum is awesome. I wish I got to complete it before my data erased itself. Was just heading into the 8th gym too. 



> Oh wow this is actually pretty good worth the 40/40 rating



wut :S


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 13, 2010)

dont wut me 
latest trailer shows more game play


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Pokemon's available on phones now? That's pretty awesome.
> Yeh, Platinum is awesome. I wish I got to complete it before my data erased itself. Was just heading into the 8th gym too.



Oh bummer, I remember how back around Gen 1, I completed my Pokedex and had awesome Pokes, I was playing on my SNES gameboy adapter and had to go out. I pulled the cart out of the adapter and erased my save

And I use vBag to play GBA roms on my Nokia e65


----------



## Munak (Sep 13, 2010)

Nois said:


> Oh bummer, I remember how back around Gen 1, I completed my Pokedex and had awesome Pokes, I was playing on my SNES gameboy adapter and had to go out. *I pulled the cart out of the adapter and erased my save*



Now that explains why I ruined my classmate's save.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 13, 2010)

I had higher expectations from gen3, especially after g/s/c. That was why when FireRed came out I was much happier to play that. Emerald did allow it to save a little face.

4th generation was too easy, and the starters were the worse so far..we did not need another fire/fight. I stopped picking fire starters because of that.

Anyways I love this new generation.. It feels like everything is new again. From what I have seen so far I think it will be my favorite in the series.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

omiK said:


> I had higher expectations from gen3, especially after g/s/c. That was why when FireRed came out I was much happier to play that. Emerald did allow it to save a little face.
> 
> 4th generation was too easy, and the starters were the worse so far..we did not need another fire/fight. I stopped picking fire starters because of that.
> 
> Anyways I love this new generation.. It feels like everything is new again. From what I have seen so far I think it will be my favorite in the series.



Except the fire starter is fire/fighting again.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 13, 2010)

I am raging right now. Why would they do that?!

I am going with that retarded otter.. I do not want smugleaf. 

Anyways we are soo close to the big reveal.. I am looking forward to it


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 13, 2010)

Smugleaf's evo reminds me of Charizard: 

Looks like a dragon, _should_ be a dragon... isn't a dragon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't get why people react like that to Infernape being Fire/Fighting. All the complaints would give someone the impression that before it, every Pokemon had a unique typing or something.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 13, 2010)

If any of my friends challenge me with a smugleaf.. I will burn the hell of it. Haters gonna hate.. I have my haterszenship card issued.

To the poster above.. the only reason Infernape pissed everyone off is because he was shit. If you had to rank all the starters to date that that point.. he would of came in last.. even behind chikarita.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 13, 2010)

Man the Infernape and it's evolution line is one of my favorite pokemon. How can you hate a monkey with fire?!

Better then some dumb chicken...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I listed all the new dual type Weakness, Resistances, Neutral, and Immunities.

If you don't check on Serebii much then you may not know a lot of these Pokemon since a lot are from Hiro and Melkor from Pokexperto.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 13, 2010)

My chicken could kick your monkey's ass


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see my favorite previous gen pokemon sprites in Black & White.

So epic.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

KZW I'm pretty sure that "alternate form" is fake, as well as the Jellyfish and grass/steel type.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2010)

Hopefully they don't fuck up the Gen 3 remakes like they did with HG/SS


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

I had that avatar for a while, Isis. And what are you fucking TALKING about? The Gen2 remakes were really good.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 13, 2010)

Gil said:


> I can't wait to see my favorite previous gen pokemon sprites in Black & White.
> 
> So epic.



What I'm most looking forward to. Wouldn't surprise me if they just rehashed most of it though. IIRC, some of the Zoroark event scans were using the same DPPT sprites of the Beast trio. 

Not that I'd have a problem with it, they just need to make sure they choose the better sprites between DPPT and HGSS. ESPECIALLY DPPT Jolteon and Scyther.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I had that avatar for a while, Isis. And what are you fucking TALKING about? The Gen2 remakes were really good.



Well not fuck ups just disappointments

1. They turned Silver from a badass into a bishie yaoifag fanbait
2. Replaced Kris with Lyra
3. That fucking coin game
4. They didn't change the gym leader's/elite four's party or levels( was really hoping they would amp them up for more of a challenge)


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

How did they do that to Silver? O_o 

Kris and Lyra both suck equally.

Got me there. The fucking coin game  But that wasnt the games themselves, as the Japanese version has the regular games. Thats the US 

yeah that was meh.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2010)

Isis said:


> Well not fuck ups just disappointments
> 
> 1. They turned Silver from a badass into a bishie yaoifag fanbait
> 2. Replaced Kris with Lyra
> ...



1. He's still a badass.

2. Kris was a manly loser, I'll take Lyra over her kthx.

3. Just because you can't figure out how to play it doesn't mean it's bad. Voltorb Flip is addicting.

4. To keep it consistent. There's 16 gym leaders. They can't have the Elite 4 have Pokemon starting at level 50, unless you want Blue to have level 90 Pokemon and Red to have Pokemon that are above level 100. There aren't enough trainers in Johto to effectively train to that high of a level unless you grind to no end. If you want higher levels that's what the rematches are for.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2010)

Lyra looks like a white trailer park trash whore


----------



## Mαri (Sep 13, 2010)

Lyra was adorable  .

I never played Crystal, so I probably wouldn't be able to appreciate Kris that much.


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2010)

Isis said:


> Lyra looks like a white trailer park trash whore



U mad    ?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck Lyra. With her shitty boomerang hair and her hipster giant white hat. Fuck her with a scyther scythe.

I hate how they made the remake Gold look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Compare him with the original design.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 13, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck Lyra. With her shitty boomerang hair and her hipster giant white hat. Fuck her with a scyther scythe.
> 
> I hate how they made the remake Gold look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Compare him with the original design.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2010)

no                   u.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 13, 2010)

omiK said:


> My chicken could kick your monkey's ass


Bitch Please


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

My derpderp will kick both your chicken and Monkey's ass so GTFO.


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2010)

True dat


----------



## Toshio Ozaki (Sep 14, 2010)

guiz im gonna to surf on a samurai unicorn


----------



## Fran (Sep 14, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck Lyra. With her shitty boomerang hair and her hipster giant white hat. Fuck her with a scyther scythe.
> 
> I hate how they made the remake Gold look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Compare him with the original design.



They're all awesome, compared to . . . 



What's the Black/White rival going to be like?


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 14, 2010)

Armpits said:


> They're all awesome, compared to . . .
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Black/White rival going to be like?




*Spoiler*: __ 









There are 2 rivals.


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2010)

Those two are the rivals?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

^Apparently, yes. 

Though I thought N was the rival though


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2010)

SugarHighRaccoon said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I swear the female is just freakin' Pearl/Barry with a sex Change .


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2010)

Armpits said:


> They're all awesome, compared to . . .
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Black/White rival going to be like?


But Jun/Barry is awesome... in the anime where he's hillarious.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)

Barry is a tranny and Uryu as a child with a cowlick?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

Mmmm, dat Blue.  (She's the real Blue you bitches, fuck your English translations switching around my goddamn colors).


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mmmm, dat Blue.  (She's the real Blue you bitches, fuck your English translations switching around my goddamn colors).



Oh look, it's green.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Oh look, it's green.



rageface.jpg


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 14, 2010)

failed ^


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> failed ^



Nah, I was too lazy to upload the actual image, so I put text in it's place. =w=


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue > Other females


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, I've been offline for a while and I've missed some things. I checked the new Pokémon page on Serebii last night and there are quite a few I had yet to see. The one that caught my eye was the monkey that seemed to have 3 different types. Any info on this guy yet? Is it like another Eevee?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2010)

Panic said:


> Okay, I've been offline for a while and I've missed some things. I checked the new Pokémon page on Serebii last night and there are quite a few I had yet to see. The one that caught my eye was the monkey that seemed to have 3 different types. Any info on this guy yet? Is it like another Eevee?


Well, yeah, they're Eeveelutions but without Eevee itself. Just similar Pokemon with different types. At least there hasn't been anything said about a further connection.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 14, 2010)

So it starts as a base Normal type monkey and evolves depending on what evolutionary stone you use?


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2010)

They're three different pokemon.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2010)

Panic said:


> Okay, I've been offline for a while and I've missed some things. I checked the new Pokémon page on Serebii last night and there are quite a few I had yet to see. The one that caught my eye was the monkey that seemed to have 3 different types. Any info on this guy yet? Is it like another Eevee?


They're more like a legendary trio, just not legendaries. Think of them like the Regis except monkeys. They also each have their own evolved form.


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not an Eevee. They are three different pokemon with similar designs. Like Volbeat/Illumise, and Plusle/Minun.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DO NOT FUCKING READ IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE SPOILED ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposed Quadrupedal 4-Legged Steel/Fighting Legendary. Which reminds me of the Bulldog in the Looney Toons Show.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)

Sillhouettes:


Missed some Gil:



Also here's another:


I'm gonna go ahead and say these are legit, Pokexpert has given us every major leak thus far and has yet to be proven wrong.

Also a possible ghost type evolution:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue one looks retarded as all hell. The others look great.


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

Those legendary beast are ew.

The polar bear has potential though.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 14, 2010)

Steel/Fighting legendary actually reminds me more of the Bahamut from FF 13.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm glad the legendaries are ugly as sin. 

Yeah that Polar Bear looks awesome.


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

The green one looks like Shaymin and Arceus had a kid.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 14, 2010)

THOSE are the fighting legends? Dammit, I expected something that actually looks like a fighting type...


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2010)

Could be worse


----------



## Golbez (Sep 14, 2010)

Hope the last fighting legend, the water one, atleast looks like a Fighting type.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 14, 2010)

Take out the hairy crotch design, and that Polar Bear poke would be gold.

I'll reserve judgment on those three legendaries until I see clear pictures.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2010)

It's kinda nice how Gamefreak got the idea that they were going the wrong way trying to squeesh the last drops of cool from the japanese regions.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mmmm, dat Blue.  (She's the real Blue you bitches, fuck your English translations switching around my goddamn colors).





Ech? said:


> Oh look, it's green.



                .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 14, 2010)

Polar bear looks plain.


----------



## Burke (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone tell me theres a pic on the internet with baffuron looking like a tru pimp!
Please let it exist!


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 14, 2010)

I need a clearer pic of the blue one, it looks too _fanarty _.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Someone tell me theres a pic on the internet with baffuron looking like a tru pimp!
> Please let it exist!



Man, that Poke's a Tauros evolution come true. Just it's not an evolution


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Armpits said:


> wut :S





> Japanese  video game publication Famitsu has published their review of the new  games; Pokémon Black & Pokémon White, which are due for release next  saturday in Japan. This review gave the games a perfect score of 40/40,  based on four reviewers giving it 10 each with the reviewers praising  the approach to making things fresh. This makes Black & White the  first Pokémon games to reach this perfect score and to compare with the  previous generation, Diamond & Pearl got 35/40, Platinum got 36/40  and HeartGold/SoulSilver got 37/40. Our coverage of these highly  anticipated games will begin next week


There you go.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

I want those monkeys. Oh and that crackhead looking thing with his pants down.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2010)

what the fuck is up with ma pokemanz
i herd black&white is coming soon in Japan, amirite?
I just hope it isn't fail.



Isis said:


> Lyra looks like a white trailer park trash whore



why u mad

Lyra is adorable


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

The fighting legends don't even look like they're fighting types...what the hell.

I kinda like the Polar Bear, if only it didn't have that spiky crotch fur.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 14, 2010)

Just for reminders, Black&White comes out in Japan Thursday, but for those that reordered(Which is a fuckton) It'll come out Tomorrow. That is probably later tonight, or going in the morning today.

So expect plenty of spoilers withing the next 2-days.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sillhouettes:
> 
> 
> Missed some Gil:
> ...



Well I for one love the candle/lantern pokemon.

There's a lot of cool ghost types in this version it seems.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2010)

the ghost types look cool.

what the hell is that legendary
the legendary dogs would shit all on those 
i am disappoint.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 14, 2010)

Regarding the Polar Bear. I really don't know why Gamefreak enjoys taking a basic design  for a Pokemon, then adding something totally unnecessary. 

The hairy crotch? Really?

Hopefully the female variants bush is trimmed.


----------



## Soda (Sep 14, 2010)

I actually like most of the B/W pokemon...they are really growing on me. All the legends so far besides the fire/psychic one look like shit though. The two main mons are just...-_-

I LOVE that MAGESTIC deer pokemon that changes appearance with the season. I also love that poison mushroom pokemon with the pokeball on its head, its so simple. It just works.

Yeah I'm basing everything off of the designs of the pokemon...I hope this game will be good.


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think that's the official art for the polar bear though, just a rough rendition of it's description like the others on pokebeach.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

2 rivals?!? Whoa. I hope they have two different teams.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 14, 2010)

*More Stuff For Pokemon B/W*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SoBvmixcRY&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR59PlWQFuI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Sep 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Lyra is adorable



Aww, thank you!! pek


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2010)

You know how I mean! The real Kotone  

lol you too I guess pek


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

lol this guy on serebii has been bitching all afternoon about no cross evo's being in this game.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

3 best designs so far:







Looks best looking "pidgey" group so far.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 14, 2010)

*Pokemon BW Official Battle Music*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDp6hfsREIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

These themes sound sooo much better than D/P.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_fzBHWiTHE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 14, 2010)

I want the leak now...


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2010)

I need my pokefix nowwwww


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_fzBHWiTHE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



A poke mart inside the pokemon center?!?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 15, 2010)

Billy Jean. This game is going to be fucking epic.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 15, 2010)

The Pokémon Center and Poké Mart should be one building. It just makes sense. About time they realized that.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

What the hell is that?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 15, 2010)

Not a pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> What the hell is that?



That's a djin from Golden Sun. Epic game btw.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy shit it's an Air Djinn.

Golden Sun - Pokemon crossover.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks abit like Arceus's head.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Tons of new stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dex # 615: Hexagonal Mirror Pokémon. Front part of mirror features an angry face full of hate. Pure Ice Type.
Dex # 616: A clam with red body and a helmet shell.
Dex # 617: Ninja clam with no shell. Pure Bug Type. (Melkore says he doesn’t know how to describe these very well..)
Dex # 618: Marbled Electric Ray Pokémon. It’s yellow/brown and a Electric/Ground Type
Dex # 619: Monk Warrior Pokémon. Martial arts pose, brown body, pink arms and legs.
Dex # 620: Similar to 619, white color and mustache. Fighting Type.
Dex # 621: Red Headed Dragon. It’s blue with a red head and scales. It has a very aggressive and cool design. Pure Dragon Type.


Here's some high res pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Here's some high quality screenshots:

*Spoiler*: __ 













EDIT: Am I the only one here who was completely unaware that you can *NOT* trade old pokemon to Black/White until you *BEAT* the game?


----------



## Kek (Sep 15, 2010)

^ I assumed that was how it went, but I didn't see any confirmation of it. 

And damn, GameFreak is having a field day with fighting types this generation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the ninja clam.

EDIT: Forgot these screenshots of two new(ish) pokemon:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

ugh, i gotta beat the "grind to lvl 70 with 3 or 4 poke" elite 4 in order to bring over my other poke? Dammit i was hoping after maybe the 4th or 5th gym you'd be able to. At least then i'd have some trump cards in case my B/W poke were too weak for the gym leader.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Wait, a loophole. Find someone else with Black and White who's beat the game, trade your pokemon to him/her, then trade them over from that game to yours? That way you aren't trading from a Gen IV game. It could work?


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Wait, a loophole. Find someone else with Black and White who's beat the game, trade your pokemon to him/her, then trade them over from that game to yours? That way you aren't trading from a Gen IV game. It could work?



Not unless there is a ban on trading non-Isshudex pokemon until you beat the game.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

> The  official Japanese site has just updated with a portion of the  information and screenshots from CoroCoro. This information does not  encompass all of the information and Pokémon revealed in the magazine  but did include several of the images in better quality. As such, I have  updated the pre-release picture page with these images.
> It also revealed some further constraints of the .  The Pokémon transferred cannot know HM moves and they cannot have items  held and of course, the Pokémon cannot be transferred back.




Sooo....you can't trade back?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like there'll be a lot of cloning going on, hmmm.


----------



## Kek (Sep 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> ugh, i gotta beat the "grind to lvl 70 with 3 or 4 poke" elite 4 in order to bring over my other poke? Dammit i was hoping after maybe the 4th or 5th gym you'd be able to. At least then i'd have some trump cards in case my B/W poke were too weak for the gym leader.



I'm glad they're doing it this way. Because it prevents just that. 

Why bother playing the game at all if you're just gonna bring your level 60-70 team from the last game the first chance you get?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm glad they're doing it this way. Because it prevents just that.
> 
> Why bother playing the game at all if you're just gonna bring your level 60-70 team from the last game the first chance you get?



/second that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm glad they're doing it this way. Because it prevents just that.
> 
> Why bother playing the game at all if you're just gonna bring your level 60-70 team from the last game the first chance you get?



How about people like me who just want to trade over weak leveled pokemon to train them with other weak leveled pokemon instead of leveling them annoyingly near the end of the game? I have a ton of level 5-20 pokes that need training but since I've already beat HG through and through I'm not up to it. However I know I would be if I put them on my White version when I get it... but now I can't. x_x


----------



## valerian (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not really bothered about it.


----------



## Kek (Sep 15, 2010)

So then how will you train all the 5-20 pokemon you'll get from BW? Wait for Gen VI?

Even so, the whole point of this generation is all new pokemon, with no connection to previous gens. I'm sure you can tough it out until you beat the game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> So then how will you train all the 5-20 pokemon you'll get from BW? Wait for Gen VI?
> 
> Even so, the whole point of this generation is all new pokemon, with no connection to previous gens. I'm sure you can tough it out until you beat the game.



That's not really the point. The point is, it's much more fun and easier to train them when they're around other pokemon the same level, experiencing new areas, rather than having to go over areas you already know so nothing is new, and all of your main pokemon are already above the level, that completely defeats the purpose of trading them over. I only saved them so I could play through Black/White with some old pokes too -_-


----------



## Kek (Sep 15, 2010)

I know what you're saying, and that's not as bad as the guys here who just wanna breeze through the game with their level 70 Gyarados from the start, but the point is to experience a new area with new pokemon. Not to train old pokes and not get bored while doing it. I understand, no one likes grinding levels, but if you really want those old pokes at high levels, you'll have to.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> I know what you're saying, and that's not as bad as the guys here who just wanna breeze through the game with their level 70 Gyarados from the start, but the point is to experience a new area with new pokemon. Not to train old pokes and not get bored while doing it. I understand, no one likes grinding levels, but if you really want those old pokes at high levels, you'll have to.



Yeah thats true. I suppose I'd rather them make it like that so people don't breeze through.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm glad they're doing it this way. Because it prevents just that.
> 
> Why bother playing the game at all if you're just gonna bring your level 60-70 team from the last game the first chance you get?



I was expecting a lvl restriction. Like if you bring over your 60 and 70 lvl poke they make it unable to battle. Maybe let you bring lvl 1-40 at first.


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm glad they're doing it this way. Because it prevents just that.
> 
> Why bother playing the game at all if you're just gonna bring your level 60-70 team from the last game the first chance you get?



I fifth this. 

Experiencing new areas and Pokemon, that's adventure baby .

Getting your ass kicked by Whitney's miltank is also part of the adventure.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 15, 2010)

Meh, as long as I can import some of my previous gen faves in my second playthrough.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Being unable to bring over my torterra or starraptor for the pokemon league is nintendo dropping the ball.

EDIT: The black and white site says theirs some way you can get rid of HMs for 4th gen poke.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I fifth this.
> 
> Experiencing new areas and Pokemon, that's adventure baby .
> 
> Getting your ass kicked by Whitney's miltank is also part of the adventure.



Fuck that miltank. Seriously. 

Will there be a NG+?! How amazing would that be. I doubt it but damn it would be sweet. To be able to go back and run through the game again but the pokemon are leveled differently to your new team and you can import older pokemon.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Actually, i wouldn't be opposed to if they had different restrictions. What i mean by that is, when you obtain certain badges, they allow for pokemon to obey you without question if they were over that limit. Maybe if they made it so that you could only trade pokemon in that same lvl range, that might be cool enough.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2010)

Panic said:


> The Pok?mon Center and Pok? Mart should be one building. It just makes sense. About time they realized that.


yeah the hospital, i go has a pharmacy inside.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope those monkeys have evolutions


----------



## Vanity (Sep 15, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> I hope those monkeys have evolutions



I hope they don't because then they'd take up more space with more monkey Pokemon.

We have SO many monkey Pokemon that I'm really tired of it.

At this point there are 11 monkey Pokemon at least already.


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope Miltank gets an evolution. That'd be one fucking jawsome pokemon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> I hope those monkeys have evolutions


they all have one.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

That N guy looks like a gang banger with those khaki pants.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 15, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I hope they don't because then they'd take up more space with more monkey Pokemon.
> 
> We have SO many monkey Pokemon that I'm really tired of it.
> 
> At this point there are 11 monkey Pokemon at least already.


What is you and the primate hate? There are at least as many rodent-themed Pokemon, how about _not_ getting more of those? Or bugs? Or birds? 

Or fish... mothafuckin' fish. Friggin' fish everywhere.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> What is you and the primate hate? There are at least as many rodent-themed Pokemon, how about _not_ getting more of those? Or bugs? Or birds?
> 
> Or fish... mothafuckin' fish. Friggin' fish everywhere.



Those new green fish aren't too bad looking though. 

Still, Please GF, NO MO fuckin fish! 

I want some more Mr. Mime/Jynx looking poke instead. Human hybrids ftw.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

From 2ch:


1st Gym: Dento, Poddo, and Kon - Grass, Fire, Water - ?? Badge - Sanyou City. All Pokemon up to Level ?? will obey.
2nd Gym: Aloe - Normal - ?? Badge - Shippou City. All Pokemon up to Level ?? will obey.
3rd Gym: ?? - Bug - Beetle Badge - Hiun City. All Pokemon up to Level 40 will obey.
4th Gym: Kamitsure - Electric - Bolt Badge - ?? City. All Pokemon up to Level 50 will obey.
5th Gym: Yakon - Ground - Quake Badge - Hodomoe City. All Pokemon up to Level 60 will obey.
6th Gym: Furou - Flying - Jet Badge - Fukiyosa City. All Pokemon up to Level 70 will obey.
7th Gym: Hachiku - Ice - Icicle Badge - Sekka City. All Pokemon up to Level 80 will obey.
8th Gym: Iris - Dragon - Legend Badge - Souryuu City. All Pokemon will obey.


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2010)

HEEEEH?



> 1st Gym: Dento, Poddo, and Kon - Grass, Fire, Water - ?? Badge - Sanyou City. All Pokemon up to Level ?? will obey.



That's going to be an interesting first Gym. Normally at that time, you've only got like, a level 10 starter, and maybe one extra fodder Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

Not looking forward to the gym battles, I'm glad it's already been stated that gyms wont be the primary focus this time around.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

Armpits said:


> HEEEEH?
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to be an interesting first Gym. Normally at that time, you've only got like, a level 10 starter, and maybe one extra fodder Pokemon.


The fire gym's type is based on which starter you chose. If you pick water, the gym leader will have grass pokemon for example.


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2010)

RPG Maker said:


> The fire gym's type is based on which starter you chose. If you pick water, the gym leader will have grass pokemon for example.



Ahhhh. It will still be very difficult. Normally when you first fight your rival, he doesn't have a STAB Super Effective move against you.
By the time you reach the first gym though, I'm guessing you'll need a backup Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

RPG Maker you mean first?


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

Ech? said:


> RPG Maker you mean first?


Yes, silly me


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 15, 2010)

Anybody here following Melkor/Pokexperto? There's absolutley no discussion about it going on, and that's wierd....


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Anybody here following Melkor/Pokexperto? There's absolutley no discussion about it going on, and that's wierd....




?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm following on Pokejungle.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

Also found this:


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I hope Miltank gets an evolution. That'd be one fucking jawsome pokemon.



FUUUUUUUUUUUU

I already had a hard enough time taking it down in goldenrod city.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

the 3rd badge already gets pokemon to obey you at lvl40?!?

There must be big gaps between the gyms. I'd love that.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

Animesing said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> I already had a hard enough time taking it down in goldenrod city.


You sir need a Heracross


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't think that you could have captured a Heracross at that point in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm following on Pokejungle.


i'm following it on the serebii forums


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

I followo n both, but now I go to Pokejungle first because it gets info first.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 15, 2010)

Animesing said:


> I don't think that you could have captured a Heracross at that point in the game.


Headbutt a tree


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

So close

cumming so much

can't take this wait!


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 15, 2010)

Someone link me to the pokejungle BW thread pl0x


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

I follow 4chan(bring it).


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

just use the homepage not the forum.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't bring items over with your poke either. Which sucks if you wanted to catch the annoying legendaries that like to eat up 30 ultra balls and run away constantly in a easier route.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm glad this game wont be easy.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm glad this game wont be easy.



I don't mind as long as they don't eat 50 ultra balls.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Catching Legends is all about luck. I caught Kyogre in HG while it was awake in the green, when it would barely wiggle once while it was asleep in the red.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think i've ever caught a legendary with just one wiggle except maybe one of those weak sauce fairies. They were like the weakest legendary trio ever.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

The only legendary that i actually wanted to catch was in Gen1 Mewtwo.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

Very cool updates! :33


----------



## Golbez (Sep 16, 2010)

> In this game, the HMs are; Cut, Fly, Surf, Strength, Waterfall and* Dive*.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

BOUT DAMN TIME FLASH IS GONE. Piece of shit HM.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> BOUT DAMN TIME FLASH IS GONE. Piece of shit HM.


It wasn't a HM in HGSS either. Just a TM with outside effects.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

I don'r even understand why Cut was a HM in gen 3 and 4. I don't even remember where to get it anymore.

Dive


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the added layer of complexity to some of the moves. For example:

Burn Upper
At 80% HP(?) the attack always goes first; at 40% HP(?) the attack inflicts a Burn. 

Burn Upper 
Type：Fire 
Class: Physical
Power：50 
Accuracy：90 
PP20


----------



## Garudo (Sep 16, 2010)

There is just something wrong with this fellow. I don't know what, but it's wrong. Very wrong.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

Garudo said:


> There is just something wrong with this fellow. I don't know what, but it's wrong. Very wrong.



you said it. I think the new generation of Pokemon get weirder each time.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, some of the 5th Generation looks cool and nice, but there is something with this one that makes me twitch. .


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 16, 2010)

Currently watching a Pokemon B/W playthrough with some dude from Japan. He just got to the first gym. Everyone you battle is a waiter or waitress. When you reach the end, like expected, you battle the person who has the type advantage monkey.

Kon, the water gym leader, has two pokemon. The yorkshire dog pokemon and the water monkey.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

New Screenshots:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 16, 2010)

Am I the only one hating the new pokemon designs? Almost every new pokemon is shit up to this point.

Even worse than generation 4. Never thought that could be possible


----------



## Golbez (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of them are rather... Ugh...


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe you just GREW OUT OF POKEMON.

The designs look fine to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Am I the only one hating the new pokemon designs? Almost every new pokemon is shit up to this point.
> 
> Even worse than generation 4. Never thought that could be possible



You're the only one, yeah.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Am I the only one hating the new pokemon designs? Almost every new pokemon is shit up to this point.
> 
> Even worse than generation 4. Never thought that could be possible



It seems so, everyone likes at least some of the designs.

I wonder who's this gen's MAgikarp


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow it seems I missed some screenshots... the rest are on 

If I knew how to copy the images and stuff on their I would -_-

Wow, we're up to 75 pokemon released already.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

wait that rumored pokemon with the wood bar and the judo outfit are real?


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 16, 2010)

This new generation has such a different style of pokemon. I know they wanted to change it compared to former generations, but these look so 

Well, with this I am totally out of pokemon. Generation 4 was already a no-go.

At least the Pokemon Special manga is great, I am looking forward to see the B/W arc there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wait that rumored pokemon with the wood bar and the judo outfit are real?



What are you raging about? It looks fine. Plus, I told you a while back it wasn't a rumor. Pokexperto doesn't fuck us with rumors


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 16, 2010)

Team Plasma's theme is kickass.

The dude streaming finally got past the first gym


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What are you raging about? It looks fine. Plus, I told you a while back it wasn't a rumor. Pokexperto doesn't fuck us with rumors



The wooden bar pokemon looks fine but that judo outfit one

what the fuck.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

A lot of the new pokes are kinda meh to me. And some evos are letting me down. 

Maybe they'll grow on me, but right now, ugh.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

People are getting pissed off at this gens pokemon? Have they not realized Hitmonchan and Mr. Mime and Jynx essentially look like people trying to make a living? Pokemon designs haven't really changed one way or another.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2010)

The only one I don't particularly like is the water monkey evo, it's a little bit on the WTF side but I'm fine with teh rest. One would question why a Pokemon would have clothes but I'm beyond caring. Even Mijumaru's 3rd stage is badass.  Looks better in sprite form than it did in the artwork we saw.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 16, 2010)

Shinpora looks cool.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 16, 2010)

Pimpdile


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

If we had seen this just now people would think pokemon was going downhill as well, and by that I mean if Gen 5 was the first and this was the new one. For instance:

Dugtrio? Way to be lazy, Gamefreak.

Screwed up the evolution of Venemoth and Butterfree? HOW DO YOU DO THAT, poor quality.

Machoke has underwear. and a wrestling belt. wtf? 

Jigglypuff? or should I say Kirby's wife?

And then we have 


Magneton? Wow, more lazy. Can't create a real evolution so you throw three pokemon together.

Hitmonchan? So you turned a boxer into a pokemon. And he still looks like a boxer. Hell, he has a skirt and punching gloves. wtf?

Voltorb. A pokeball with a face. Cute.

Electrode. Previous pokemon flipped upside down, and now looks like a smug mofo. 

Tangela: ok wtf is this. The eyes look like it's from loony tunes, it's like a midget stuck in a bush, wtf. 

Mr. Mime. It looks like a person. It looks like a human being. wtf.

Jynx, oh look, must be Mr. Mime's wife. The most retarded looking of them all.


Case-in-point it's easy to dis the pokemon, so idk why you guys are bitching about how the new ones aren't as good as the originals when really, they all share the same amount of quality roughly, so why bitch? 

Edit: THAT FUCKING CROC IS SO ON MY TEAM.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Meguroko's and Shimama's evos 

And Mijumaru's final evo looks alright.

Edit: Is that Choroneko's evo in the middle?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Rankurusu has a baby <3 

Also, I say again, THAT FUCKING PIMP CROC IS ON MY TEAM.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Dark/fighting pokemon


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 16, 2010)

Garudo said:


> There is just something wrong with this fellow. I don't know what, but it's wrong. Very wrong.



My god that is terrible. Someone just kill it. It looks like its suffering from just being alive with no limbs.

Im surprised the water starter was done so well. For me it goes water>grass>>>>>>>>>>>fire. Which is odd for me cause I never like the water starter the most.

The electric zebra is pretty good. Hope they make the crocodile evolution good. But overall im tired of all the cute crap. The evolutions better be badass mofos. Also the psedo legendary has alot to live up to. But if its that dragon tusk poke then I think it will do well.

Edit: croc is baddass mofo


----------



## Garudo (Sep 16, 2010)

"Yo! Make me a sandwich!"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of the pokes look alright. The croc looks .


----------



## Fran (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey, will previous Pokémans get an evolution or is this a complete new set of Pokés?
Awesome stuff. That crocodile is bloody pimp.


----------



## Munak (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, they weren't kidding when they said Gen 5 will have of that "WTF is this Pokemon?" type of deal.

Half of them looks nothing like any animal or Bruce Lee I've ever seen.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Most pokemon aren't even based on animals.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 16, 2010)

Its a fuckin' Duck !


----------



## Munak (Sep 16, 2010)

God I'm hating that smirking tadpole.

And not because of the design; it's so mocking.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

the tadpole's eyes creep me the fuck out


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

You know what the tadpole reminds me of?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPpVYWovLgk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

xDDD

That's the best fucking thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Munak (Sep 16, 2010)

Man, why you gotta bring Cory into this?


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Pimpdile is the new Smugleaf 

And is that a Black Smuglord I see?


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an itching feeling that the tadpole will grow into either something retardedly creepy or a Gen 5 Gyarados


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

He definitely is. He's on my team as well. What if he gets another evolution


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

That tadpole is creepy as fuck, and it's evo is even more so. 

 I'm scared of what it will become in it's 3rd stage. D:


----------



## Garudo (Sep 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> That tadpole is creepy as fuck, and it's evo is even more so.
> 
> I'm scared of what it will become in it's 3rd stage. D:



Mascotte for clearasil :ho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2010)

The tdapole and its evo look freaky but it might have some a neat moveset.


----------



## Munak (Sep 16, 2010)

At least when I look into Smugleaf's final evo, it has shown why it's got its smug look when it was little.

Never mind it lost its limbs, elegant swirls replaced it beautifully.

Twadpole's evo, on the other hand, I just don't get.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Mybe it's the Wobboffet of the gen

If so, where is the gyarados


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that likes the Karate Gi pokemon?


----------



## Munak (Sep 16, 2010)

I bet it's Ice-Fighting.

Looks cool, should have lost the gi, though. (Or at least not clothings... should have been embedded like a tiger's stripe...)


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 16, 2010)

Ice-Fighting would be a cool mix.

Also I love Pimpdile he looks so boss.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Haven't seen pokemon with equipment since first gen.

Generation V confirmed for best and worst of the series(though I may change about the worst, growing to like those I don't).


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Gen 5 is meant to be a reboot of the franchise right?, Seeing how the first gym's leader is going to go with Ash, and he's a waiter/cook, just like Brock.

The games seem to give counterparts for Kanto Pokemon or something like that.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, I just noticed the only fire types so far are the Pokabu line, the two fire monkey lines, and the Fire/Ghost line.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that leopard pokemon Choroneko's evo?


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

It seems so

That pokemon thats on roids


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 16, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> *Ice-Fighting would be a cool mix.
> *
> Also I love Pimpdile he looks so boss.


I wish, it's just a fighting type though.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 16, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I wish, it's just a fighting type though.



Darn got my hopes up.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

the new gen poke actually look better.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the new gen poke actually look better.



Seeing how this is supposed to be Pokemon 'again from the start', I get reminded of Daft Punk's Harder Better Faster Stronger.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the new gen poke actually look better.


Whut? This is probably some of the most poorly designed pokemon I've ever seen. If I buy this game it won't be for the new pokemon designs that's for sure.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm loving all of these! And Mijumaru3 has officially become likable in my book.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2010)

new pokemon look interesting. unique i guess. i think the game will be cool.

by the way i only just now 'figured out' wifi so does anyone want to battle or trade?

around levels 55 preferably...

i got 990 of all items and hhave all pokemon etc too.

5156833559258


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Moar screenshots


*Spoiler*: __ 




ITS A DUCK. WHOO. Actually it probably evolves into that swan thing.


I looove this grass type. It's elegant and reminds me of Belossom. <3


Probably Gigaiasu's pre-evo. He's a stoner. 


I like this cactus poke too. Haha


Oh shit. This mother fucker has a steel girder run for your lives! xDD


Good design, not my favorite, but simple and cool.




So far in terms of Design, for me it goes 5>3>2>1>4


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, the cactus one and it's abilities are really cool.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The wooden bar pokemon looks fine but that judo outfit one
> 
> what the fuck.



So  a pokemon with boxing gloves and a skirt, one that looks like a sumo wrestler, one that looks like black lady, whatever the hell alakazam is supposed to be are fine with you but you can't take a judo pokemon?\


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> So  a pokemon with boxing gloves and a skirt, one that looks like a sumo wrestler, one that looks like black lady, whatever the hell alakazam is supposed to be are fine with you but you can't take a judo pokemon?\



Already said it bro.

Dugtrio? Way to be lazy, Gamefreak.

Screwed up the evolution of Venemoth and Butterfree? HOW DO YOU DO THAT, poor quality.

Machoke has underwear. and a wrestling belt. wtf? 

Jigglypuff? or should I say Kirby's wife?

Magneton? Wow, more lazy. Can't create a real evolution so you throw three pokemon together.

Hitmonchan? So you turned a boxer into a pokemon. And he still looks like a boxer. Hell, he has a skirt and punching gloves. wtf?

Voltorb. A pokeball with a face. Cute.

Electrode. Previous pokemon flipped upside down, and now looks like a smug mofo. 

Tangela: ok wtf is this. The eyes look like it's from loony tunes, it's like a midget stuck in a bush, wtf. 

Mr. Mime. It looks like a person. It looks like a human being. wtf.

Jynx, oh look, must be Mr. Mime's wife. The most retarded looking of them all.


Case-in-point it's easy to dis the pokemon, so idk why you guys are bitching about how the new ones aren't as good as the originals when really, they all share the same amount of quality roughly, so why bitch?


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Buggy the clown on steroids.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

^I love that guy. He's awesome. He evolves from this guy as well:


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Really I do think that iron bar pokemon is ugly as hell. I'm rarely even bothered by poemon designs .


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I love his design. In fact. FANART TIME.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

That clown body builder looks gross. :S

Its got all those bulging pink viens, and it's head is all lumpy, like its brain is covered with just his skin i.e. no skull.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Steriods does that.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Echø said:


> Already said it bro.
> 
> Dugtrio? Way to be lazy, Gamefreak.
> 
> ...



Very well said, Echo.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Buggy the clown on steroids.



Holy fuck, I'm getting this one because it looks like Buggy.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Machoke has underwear. and a wrestling belt. wtf?




I think it's wrestling tights and a wrestling belt...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Wrestling tights, black underwear, either way Machoke is showing some leg. Who am I to judge though? I mean MACHOKE IS FROM GEN 1 SO HES >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> EVERYTHING. AMIRITE AMIRITE GUYZ.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

I always thought Machoke was badass, so yeah.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2010)

pokemon list whit sprites


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Water/Fighting

Now this shit is retarded.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

ROM Playthrough.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2010)

here the serebii link of all the new pokemon


----------



## Saiko (Sep 16, 2010)

Some are cool but some are just awful imo.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

List of full-evolved pokemon base stats.


Each gne has its fair share of cool and retarded pokemon.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

This is gonna be fun


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

BOSS


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 16, 2010)

> The webmaster of Spanish site Pokexperto  just leaked all of the Isshu Pokemon?s sprites and information (excluding Formes)! You can see them all below - right now, I?m putting together a ?New Pokemon? page.



Pokebeach posted since Pokexerto is down due to all the influx of people


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

LOLOL @ DRAGON/ICE. WTF.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

What's with all the heavy hitters with speed at 20-40 >.<

C'mon Gamefreak!


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

What i wanna know is, which My Pretty Pony signed up to be the Water/Fighting legendary?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 16, 2010)

So my Team will be Smuglord, Urugamosu ,Goruggo , Ononokusu , Abagoora and Kirikizan


----------



## Golbez (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh my god, that last one is awesome.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> What i wanna know is, which My Pretty Pony signed up to be the Water/Fighting legendary?



Seriously.

That "thing" is god awful.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Last gen had a lot of great pokemon in terms of stats. Is there 5 gen that seems like they'll make to OU tier?


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

But watch that thing pwn.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of these pokemon look like aliens.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

If you're going to make my little pony water/fighting at least give the same treatment to Daikenki.

It's a freaking samurai..


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Is it just me or is this generation filled with so much gar Pokemon that al the previous could learn





I love 'em all [tho some should be kept in the box for ever xD]


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

YMMV, a lot of them look fine, but some look really weird?


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

Dude... by design, i think this could be the most  of them all.

Im really dissaponited by the final evolution of mijumaru, i seriously think that they got lazy with that, i mean its NOTHING liek the previous evolutions -.- but ... everything else is just so good.

More birds than ever
More bipedal pokemon than ever.
more legendaries than ever
pure flying type

other than my starter beef, i love every second of this.
A list of my favorites coming soon!


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

OH COME ON!  


3 headed dragon is fuckin sick.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm sure the anime will make alot of these pokemon look better.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

iris is the last gym leader


----------



## Golbez (Sep 16, 2010)

UFO Grass/Steal type? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

Mijumaru evo line! I just cant stop raging!
Two legged otter that acts like a samurai
Two legged otter that acts like a samurai
Four legged unicorn


cccombo breaker


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> more legendaries than ever



Fucking gay, that is retarded, legendary should not be legendary. In a minute we will have enough legendary to compare to the first 150 pokemon that were released. Gay. There should only be like 2 legendary that were released this gen.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

I like mijumaru's final evo. No legendary can pointless as fione.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

3 headed Dragon looks BADASS, im unsure if i should get that or kibago's final evo

And we have more fire pokemon than Gen 4

But who's the magikarp of this Gen?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> OH COME ON!
> 
> 
> 3 headed dragon is fuckin sick.



Dude that must be a perverted Joke.

They are Japanese after all.

It has a look of "Great , Im the fuckin' Penis"


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the 3 monkeys too, they're cute 

The grey mouse dude is obviously the Buneary of this region.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I CAME.

Roopushin is fucking AMAZING. 
Warubiaru is my pimp daddy. ferrealz.
Abagoora is fucking beast looking. 
Aakeosu is sick. 
Shubarugo brings a whole new meaning to bug/steel. 
Shanderaa is a sick fucking Ghost type.
Agirudaa IS A FUCKING NINJA.
Kojofuu is awesome 
Kirikizan is fucking sick... 

jesus I came so much o.o NOW GAWDDAMMIT POST YOUR DREAM TEAM.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy shit at Hihidaruma's stats.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

The Dragons are sick, so many new combos, and I like at least 70% of the pokes.

And as for the legendaries, I get the idea that they're much more the 'extremely rare' ones. Like, one/game, but crypids rather than legends


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't like the legendaries at all. And know what? I'm completely fine with that. I don't like Unicorns either but I'll be damned if I see one that bitch is mine.


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

like latios and latias mabye? :l

Anyways, i wonder about the description for the final evolution of mijumaru, it says that the front leg plates can be sued as swords, you need hands to use swords. Does that mean it can switch to be bipedal?


----------



## Golbez (Sep 16, 2010)

Now that you mention it, its "front legs" do look like hands...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm glad they're all released now. I was going to img link to my dream team, but alas, I cannot.

Next thing to get really over fucking excited for? Moving Sprites of the last 493 pokemon, plus alternate colors for these ones.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Pokemon, Pokemon everywhere!!!

Meguroko is looking pretty awesome with it's evolutions. It's stats where pretty much what I was expecting too. I'm going to use the thing for sure


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the revamped machop machoke machamp line 
They are a bit purple tho


----------



## Mαri (Sep 16, 2010)

DerpDerp's final evolution looks alright actually  .

I'VE CHOSEN WHICH STARTER I'M GETTING.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm liking Mijumaru's final evo more now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

I wonder if I'll be able to remember all the Pokemon now. There is over 600 Pokemon now(649 to be exact). I probably wont be able to keep track of them all. But as long as I can keep track of my favorite ones then I'm fine with it.

Now, what will be the Elite Four types? We already have the Gym Leader's type.

I say Rock, Psychic, Poison, and Steel. Champion has mix types.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Definitely rolling with:

Denkeki (wasted potential sure, but I still love the guy)

Yanakki: Grass Monkey, thumbs up, great design, and good stats. Fuck yeah!

Zeburaika: Could have given it a big ass lighting rod horn, but other than that it's awesome.

Doryuzuu: A Fucking Ground/Steel type with 88 base speed? with a beastly attack?? Sign me up

Roopushin: Dude scares me. He's bawws.

Gamageroge: Should have made it water/poison (more wasted potential) but the frog is fucking cool as all hell.

Warubiaru: Dark Crocodile, nuff said.

Hihidaruma: Choice Scarf, Flare Drive, Stab. This beast is going to be competitive. Then you have to factor in it's alternate forme (:demstats) Definitely getting this guy.

Ononokusu: Best Dragon in the game, bar none. The stats are crazy!

Tsunbeaa: My favorite animal the Polar Bear. The speed/special attack stats bother me, but it won't stop me from getting it.

Toooo many to name right now, but these few are my favs.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh nice, a Bug/Electric type. That should be interesting.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

And there's a Bug/Fire as well.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

And again, just for comparison - and a supreme WTF moment 0.0

#445 Garchomp

HP: 108
Atk: 130
Def: 95
SpA: 80
SpD: 85
Spe: 102

#612 Ononokusu

HP: 76
Atk: 147
Def: 90
SpA: 60
SpD: 70
Spe: 97

Ononokusu shiiiiiiits on Garchomp.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 16, 2010)

So much for new type combo for starters..
unless it'll still be updated.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Gil said:


> Definitely rolling with:
> 
> Denkeki (wasted potential sure, but I still love the guy)
> 
> ...



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

What i can't seem to understand is why they would make a dragon and ice.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> What i can't seem to understand is why they would make a dragon and ice.



Getting rid of it's ice weakness?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Gil said:


> And again, just for comparison - and a supreme WTF moment 0.0
> 
> #445 Garchomp
> 
> ...




How does it shit on Garchomp? I'm sure if that's good or bad for Ononokusu but if you add it's stats up it comes to 540, while Garchomp has 600.

Ononokusu has better attack but Garchomp has the better overall stat.

Ononokusu isn't a Pseudo Legendary after all.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Need moar water/fire combo's please.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> What i can't seem to understand is why they would make a dragon and ice.



Why make any type combo then.

To add something new and interesting.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> How does it shit on Garchomp? I'm sure if that's good or bad for Ononokusu but if you add it's stats up it comes to 540, while Garchomp has 600.
> 
> Ononokusu has better attack but Garchomp has the better overall stat.
> 
> Ononokusu isn't a Pseudo Legendary after all.



Exaggeration on my part.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Whats the 3 headed dragon's stats?

And im gonna guess the Dragon/ice is the cover pokemon of Gray


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

IIRC, the creators stated the stats for all of the pokemon were going to be changed.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> Whats the 3 headed dragon's stats?
> 
> And im gonna guess the Dragon/ice is the cover pokemon of Gray



Pokemon Gray? Has that even been confirmed?

You can check all the Pokemon stats on Serebii.




Gil said:


> Exaggeration on my part.



Trying to hype Ononokusu you mean :ho.

Even though Garchomp has the better stats overall I would pick Ononokusu over it. It's slower but it's still fast and is stronger. I don't give a darn about defense


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Jaroda
Daikenki
Leperasudu
Yanakki
Zeburaika
kokoromori
Warubiaru
Hihidaruma
Marakacchi
Zuruzukin
Desukan
Abagoora
Aakeosu
Zoroark
Rankurusu
Mebukijka
Nattorei
Shibirudon
Shanderaa
Ononokusu
Goruggo
Kirikizan
Wargle
Aianto
Sazando
Reshiram
Zekrom

and their evos are the one's I like. 

The rest of the legendaries look like shit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I wonder what kinds of things the third pokemon game will add


----------



## Garudo (Sep 16, 2010)

Potential SmugTeam pek
I love the Water/Rock Fossil Turtle!
I can't wait till the game will be released in Europe/The Netherlands


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pokemon Gray? Has that even been confirmed?
> 
> You can check all the Pokemon stats on Serebii.


You know it gonna be a 3rd game and its not gonna be Pokemon Rainbow, so logically it should be Gray.

Ahh ok.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

The monkeys are pretty solid.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> You know it gonna be a 3rd game and its not gonna be Pokemon Rainbow, so logically it should be Gray.
> 
> Ahh ok.



I say Grey


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Trying to hype Ononokusu you mean :ho.
> 
> Even though Garchomp has the better stats overall I would pick Ononokusu over it. It's slower but it's still fast and is stronger. I don't give a darn about defense



You god damn right.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

251 posts in this thread have been by me. Wow. 

That water/rock pokemon is seriously awesome.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Gray-Grey,whatevs

Sazando HP-92 A-105 D-90 SA-125 SD-90 SP-98


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

> Sazando HP-92 A-105 D-90 SA-125 SD-90 SP-98



With the ability levitate as well. 

It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm disappointed theres no one nonlegendary that can take on salamence this gen.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

So I finished looking over them, and I must say...

MY GOD THAT WAS AWESOME BEST GEN SINCE GEN 2 AND TOP TIERS OF THE OTHER THREE HOLY SHIT I'M STILL JIZZING LIKE FIST OF THE NORTH STAR HERE WAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

My monkey team is now complete


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm loving all these fighting types. 

So many awesome Pokemon to choose from. But all I know is that Kojofuu has to be on my team, it's a freakin' badass Winnie the Pooh. Are it and Kojondo version exclusives? 'Cause they don't seem like the same family to me.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

My favorite list: 
1,2,3)Meguroko, Warubiru, Warubiaru
4,5)Desumasu, Desukan
6,7)Bachuru, Denchura
8,9)Riguree, Oobemu
10,11,12)Kibago, Onondo, Ononokusu
13)Zekrom
14)Genosekuto
15,16)Meraruba, Urugamosu
17)Aianto
18,19,20)Monozo, Jiheddo, Sazando
21,22,23)Dangoro, Gantoru, Gigaiasu
24,25)Koromori, Kokoromori
26,27)Moguryuu, Doryuuzu
28,29,30)Futsude, Hoiiga, Pendoraa
31,32,33)Kurumiru, Kurumayu, Hahakurimo
34,35)Zuruggu, Zuruzukin
36,37)Ishizumai, Iwaparesu
38,39)Zorua, Zoroark
40,41)Kaburuchi, Shubarugo
42,43)Tesshiido, Nattorei
44,45,46)Shibishirasu, Shibibiiru, Shibirudon
47,48)Chobomaki, Agirudaa
49)Kyuremu
50)Reshiram

Then there are a bunch who I like a lot and may be on my favorite list. 

Then a few that I don't like at all but I respect them as Pokemon and have nothing bad to say about them other then I personally don't like the way they look. But that doesn't mean they are bad Pokemon.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

keru*dio*

this pokemon just got awesome


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Kamen rider Protoman is awesome. and since many(or at least me), don't know the Japanese names, try linking pictures or referring to their looks.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Kamen rider Protoman is awesome. and since many(or at least me), don't know the Japanese names, try linking pictures or referring to their looks.






Click the link and you will be taken to the world of Pokemon


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Neigh!

Nwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyygggggghhhh!
































































































Neigh!


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Za horses .


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

And Zephos, I already know them all. Just not really bothering with the names, minus the ones that've been out for a while.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 16, 2010)

This really blew my expectations. Alot of the pokes ended up being 

That pimp croc evolved Im really liking the water/grass starters being pure typing. By the looks of the stats it seems only daikenki has the chance of being OU. The buggy poke is badass. Hate the fact that they made gochiruzeru and rankurusu 3 line evolutions seems unnecessary. I was expecting hihiduruma to be a 1st stage and evolve to something. That blue turtle They made an electric eel  kurimugan goruggo  Guessing sazanzo is the psedo which im satisfied with. All those legendaries are too much for me too handle right now with the designs, typings, and stats. I look forward to see where they get classified(OU, uber, etc). There are far too much to decide on a team. Guess I'll have to rotate alot. This gen is far from being the worst for me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2010)

Meguroko's evos' names are just epic. xD
Warubiru - War-beer
Warubiaru - War-buyer

Like... how awesome is that?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 16, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I'm disappointed theres no one nonlegendary that can take on salamence this gen.


Ice dragon should own him.

That said this is shaping up to be the worst pokemon game ever. Horrible designs. No real good type combination's. Lower stats then usual. Huge amount of legendaries. Not to mention that there is a garbage pokemon. If this is what the original pokemon was like I doubt many people would be interested in it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Meguroko's evos' names are just epic. xD
> Warubiru - War-beer
> Warubiaru - War-buyer
> 
> Like... how awesome is that?



They look pretty awesome too don't they 

They are going to start Wars


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Not a bad lineup. Most of them are pretty decent.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Ice dragon should own him.
> 
> That said this is shaping up to be the worst pokemon game ever. Horrible designs. No real good type combination's. Lower stats then usual. Huge amount of legendaries. Not to mention that there is a garbage pokemon. If this is what the original pokemon was like I doubt many people would be interested in it.



herp. good designs.

herp. a good amount of new type combos.

herp. stats are going to be changed for every pokemon.

Yeah fucking legendaries 

Stop bitching. I already made a post referring to people like you


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Cancer like the complainers(opinions are fine, but after so long and on every topic it gets old) will kill the franchise. I grew up with it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 16, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Ice dragon should own him.
> 
> That said this is shaping up to be the worst pokemon game ever. Horrible designs. No real good type combination's. Lower stats then usual. Huge amount of legendaries. Not to mention that there is a garbage pokemon. If this is what the original pokemon was like I doubt many people would be interested in it.



Sucks that you feel like that.

But there is so much to be satisfied with. NOT ALOT OF GOD DAMN WATER POKEMON. The designs will grow on you. The first gen had alot of garbage too like muk The reason people liked pokemon in the first place was because they were so bizarre and unique.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Seriously, how did Gamefreak go through with this?  It's like Sugimori's daughter asked for her own Pokemon design as a present.

It got fucking sparkles in its tail..hahahahahahaha


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow Rankurusu is slooooooow


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2010)

most of the designs look stupid, horrible or just plain derp.

i am disappoint.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought that too, but they're growing on me. I'll put a list of my faves.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2010)

I've already picked my Isshu team...


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't see why people are getting riled up over members who don't like the designs. Get the fuck over it. Nothing will kill the franchise, and no one should kill your gaming experience. If you're loving these pokemon, awesome for you. Today must be a big day then. I'm sure many don't, but wtf does that do for you?


----------



## RikodouGai (Sep 16, 2010)

Gil said:


> Seriously, how did Gamefreak go through with this?  It's like Sugimori's daughter asked for her own Pokemon design as a present.
> 
> It got fucking sparkles in its tail..hahahahahahaha


This has to be _the_ shittiest design for a legendary. A sparkling pony? Really Gamefreak? Really?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Money has it that it's got an alternate form that's just FUCKING OUT OF THIS WORLD GAR


----------



## Frieza (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuroneko does not havea 3rd evolution.. WHAT THE FACE.........Never thought I would have trouble thinking of a team.. but.. i have until March.. lots of time to decide.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Soo, the Dragon/Ice thing's the mascot of the 3rd installment in Gen 5 amirite?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2010)

Nois said:


> Soo, the Dragon/Ice thing's the mascot of the 3rd installment in Gen 5 amirite?


Kind of doubtful. 3rd game mascots are revealed with the 3rd game.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Jaroda - Smuglord
Daikenki - Sure it's not a sword-wielding otterm but its still badass
Leperasudu - was hoping it'd be more of a panther, but still good
Musharna 
Zeburaika - Wished it was more muscular like Rapidash, but still good
Doryuuzu - Loved him from the moment he was introduced all those months ago
Gamageroge - I'll have to get through its pre-evos, but that frog is sweet
Kurumiru and it's evos
Zuruzukin - I imagined it wearing a hood over its head, but dark/fighting is a sick type
Desukan 
Abagoora 
Chirachiino
Rankurusu 
Banipucchi - one of the cutest pokes in the game 
Mebukijka (winter form the most)
Shubarugo - Bug-Knight
Denchura - adorable pre-evo + great evo + great typing
Shibirudon 
Oobemu - reminds me of claydol
Shanderaa
Tsunbeaa
Agirudaa- Holy fuck what a boss
Kojondo
Wargle
Urugamosu 
Zekrom

Yea, a lot of them. And I'm sure I'll come to like even more inthe future.

My first Isshu team will be


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

or


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't wait for those English patches to start coming my way!

The game has already obviously been leaked (kinda late to the party).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2010)

These pokemon look awesome

haters can gtfo

Crocbro and Hydragon are on my team without question


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2010)

Too many pokes to choose from. The combinations for this gen are mind-boggling to me. This is a very awesome Gen from GF.

Where are you guys getting the pics for them anyhow?


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

PokeBeach or serebii or pokexperto


----------



## RikodouGai (Sep 16, 2010)

For now I'd say this is going to be my team:


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Kind of doubtful. 3rd game mascots are revealed with the 3rd game.



Are they? It seems, we've gotten ourselves all the Pokemons in Isshudex.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

And omg, I'm so glad the little caterpillar ends up as a really cool looking Pokemon. It even has stats that are pretty good, compared to how abysmal the other three-stage Bug Pokemon's stats have been.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> This really blew my expectations. Alot of the pokes ended up being
> 
> That pimp croc evolved Im really liking the water/grass starters being pure typing. By the looks of the stats it seems only daikenki has the chance of being OU. The buggy poke is badass. Hate the fact that they made gochiruzeru and rankurusu 3 line evolutions seems unnecessary. I was expecting hihiduruma to be a 1st stage and evolve to something. That blue turtle They made an *electric eel*  kurimugan goruggo  Guessing sazanzo is the psedo which im satisfied with. All those legendaries are too much for me too handle right now with the designs, typings, and stats. I look forward to see where they get classified(OU, uber, etc). There are far too much to decide on a team. Guess I'll have to rotate alot. This gen is far from being the worst for me.


its a Lamprey


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2010)

E4 pics are up

I saw Simon Phoenix


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> E4 pics are up
> 
> I saw Simon Phoenix



Links or STFO


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

goddamnit most of the new pokemon are pieces of shit I am dissapoint


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

I WANT MY ROMS JNIFBIHBSGG

I have an Acekard so I can play B&W right on my DS if a ROM is leaked soon.

Feels much better than playing it on the comp.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Kind of doubtful. 3rd game mascots are revealed with the 3rd game.


Giratina says otherwise. Its the same pokemon just Another forme


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I WANT MY ROMS JNIFBIHBSGG
> 
> I have an Acekard so I can play B&W right on my DS if a ROM is leaked soon.
> 
> Feels much better than playing it on the comp.


Imma do the same thing with my R4


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2010)

My team for now as well. The middle one, top row (Shinpora) is all kinds of awesome right now (Looks like a alien Satelitte).


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah it's usually the 3rd Uber Dragon that represents the 3rd Game, since Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> Imma do the same thing with my R4



Damn straight.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I WANT MY ROMS JNIFBIHBSGG
> 
> I have an Acekard so I can play B&W right on my DS if a ROM is leaked soon.
> 
> Feels much better than playing it on the comp.



...Interesting...


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn i wasnt expecting Belle to be the Champ is she the New Green?

I expect to play ya Jason


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Belle is the champion
> 
> Her strongest Pokemon is level 70


For some reason, I'm not as surprised as I should be.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Belle is the champion
> 
> Her strongest Pokemon is level 70



But the E4 + Belle only have 4 pokes. And the first 3 are all the same level. 

I guess they weren't kidding when they said the E4 wasn't the focus of this game.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2010)

Actually now they're saying it a girl called Karai


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

ummm.....


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> I expect to play ya Jason



Of course mah boi.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Belle is the champion
> 
> Her strongest Pokemon is level 70



i'm gonna see if i can get a lvl 100 entei before then so i don't have to spend hours doing boring grinding. 



Kek said:


> But the E4 + Belle only have 4 pokes. And the first 3 are all the same level.
> 
> I guess they weren't kidding when they said the E4 wasn't the focus of this game.



Oh, that's not bad. I was expecting the entire E4 to be full of lvl 70-80 poke.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> ummm.....


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2010)

Kek said:


> Its a fake



Actually, it's not.


----------



## Usubaa (Sep 16, 2010)

What happened to the Mightyena/Ninjask evolutions?!


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Good Jason


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

Its a promotional trailer for an independant film, its not like an official movie licenced by the pokemon franchise as being their official live action movie.
A company with as much money as pokemon would not have a movie look this crap. And i dont mean like dragonball E crap i mean like home movie crap


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> What happened to the Mightyena/Ninjask evolutions?!



Gen 5 has no connection to previous gens evolutionwise. And no Pokemon from previous games is present in these until traded.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 16, 2010)

Potential team

With Dream World Bulbasaur replacing Mebukijka once I get my hands on it.


----------



## Soda (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh Oh god oh god orgasm orgasm.

I love a ton of the new 5th gen mons! I only dislike a few of the normal ones and then pretty much all of the legends except for Victine (fire/psychic fairy)

Can't wait for these games.


----------



## Usubaa (Sep 16, 2010)

> Gen 5 has no connection to previous gens evolutionwise. And no Pokemon from previous games is present in these until traded.


I clearly remember screenshots of the show revealing a Ninjask alt. evolution line, as well as a Mightyena evolution.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a shame Basurao didn't get a evo.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 16, 2010)

Rankurusu's pre-evolution is so cute  .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 16, 2010)

The new gen is just kinda... Lack luster. I'm really disappointed with the fire starter's final evolution.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

YMMV a lot of people around here are liking this gen. I think gen4 had the best designs.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2010)

My only problem is that they made yet another fire/fighting starter.

Seriously guys is that the only typing that makes sense for you?


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Jason you better link me if it works


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

I like all the new pokemon they've released.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I have my team made up >:3


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> I clearly remember screenshots of the show revealing a Ninjask alt. evolution line, as well as a Mightyena evolution.



Probably fake. Gamefreak is aiming at 'restarting' the franchise, and so, no previous Pokemon are present here. Tho there are some that remind me of older generations.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 16, 2010)

Link me, Jason.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

I;m kinda disappointed in the E4. Why they give them only 4 pokemon and what does the champion have pokemon 20 levels higher than the elite 4? Why does the elite 4 all have the same level?

The mightyena evo is a rumour that started when people thought zoark was mightyena's evo.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Actually like most of these...with the exception of the Gear line/

The Grass Monkey is so going on my team, it's evo gives me nostalgia for Gremlins...will probably be going with the water starter as well. The tadpole and it's evolution line kinda scares me though


lol at the roided up Clown line.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

WHere can I get a rom?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

YEa the gear is gay, wanna be magnimite line.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

I want that roided up clown so fuckin badly. He carries a cinder block dammit!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't particularly like the gear line because I don't... understand it. Maybe I will when I see the animated sprite. One thing is for sure. I can't wait to see some animations, some alternate colored sprites and some animated 493 previous sprites <3 Also, new stats makes me a happy camper.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Gear line is creative.

One always stays, and with each evo, more is added on to make a more complex system. Seeing it moving will be sex to the eyes.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Washibon is ugly as hell but when it evolves, it looks better than any other flying/normal type in the game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Already have a team planned


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Gen II brought us godzilla. Now Gen V completes the trio by adding Mothra and King Ghidorah.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Gen II brought us godzilla. Now Gen V completes the trio by adding Mothra and King Ghidorah.


 I WANT MAH SPACE GODZILLA


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Gen II brought us godzilla. Now Gen V completes the trio by adding Mothra and King Ghidorah.



All we need is Rodan and Angurius now


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

I think my starting lineup will be...



Unless that Kuiten guy is a legendary. Is he? Number 137/631? If he is, then replace him with


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Kamen Rider Protoman and Nu Gundam are the best, though.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah seen it in the blender.
I think it's garbage. Redundant ideas and evolutions. Just milking that cow. Call me nostalgic, but I think 1st generation will always remain true to it's name.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> All we need is Rodan and Angurius now



Well we have Gamera 





Kamen Rider Pokemon


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Stroev which one's Nu Gundam?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn i just got spoiled a fuckton on serebii forums an hour ago. But the stuff will still be awesome when i play it 6 months from now.....plus i have a shit memory so i'll probably forget all the spoilers by then anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like cynthia being in the game and having poke up to lvl 77 and N apparently dying. There is also a elite 7 after the elite 4. You apparently search for them around isshu.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

btw how far is the anime (dp) in coming to b&w generation of pokemon?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Well we have Gamera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which Kamen Rider would that resemble the most?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> btw how far is the anime (dp) in coming to b&w generation of pokemon?



In Japan, B&W anime is starting either this week or next week. He just completed the dp league championship.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

"Walking the path of Heaven, the man who will rule everything."


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

ok nvm... 

black and white will have it's own separate anime i guess



o nvm she will be joining ash... but brock won't be there


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> yeah seen it in the blender.
> I think it's garbage. Redundant ideas and evolutions. Just milking that cow. Call me nostalgic, but I think 1st generation will always remain true to it's name.


>not getting the point of pokemon
>doesn't realize they all would have been made had we the technology and ideas of future mons put in the originals anyways
>cancer killing the franchise
>doesn't realize a series made to be added onto would have died out without more monsters
>seems to not know what "remaining true to it's name" means?
>1st gen had dissapointments(my opinion)
>still using age old arguement with many fallacies

But at least you're polite.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Stroev which one's Nu Gundam?



This is Nu Gundam


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

This brings me back to the idea of creating




I thought about it some, and that would be nice to have. Too bad Nintendo will never sign anything relating to a PC for gaming. They wanna milk some money, that is one hell of a way to do it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 16, 2010)

So far it's, 



Too fucking excited.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> This is Nu Gundam



Weird, it reminds me more of a blue goldymarg from gaogaigar, or a mazinger mech.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm watching sinnoh league... ... enjoying it. I finally get to see this, i skipped through all the episodes that i show no concern for, except for leagues that ash always fails to surpass


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Weird, it reminds me more of a blue goldymarg from gaogaigar, or a mazinger mech.


Not so much Mazinger

But it does look like some of the GGG mechs(mainly some of the Zonder)


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Aww shii- Now I want that Kamen Rider pokemon in my team


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

don't like ash's new outfit for b&w


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

Ash sucks anyways, who the fuck cares what he's wearing while sucking?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Ash sucks anyways, who the fuck cares what he's wearing while sucking?



LOLOL so true.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2010)

Echø said:


> Ash sucks anyways, who the fuck cares what he's wearing while sucking?



They really need to retire the Anime and start over. How many more years do they have to have Ash travel across the globe with Pikachu only to get just a little bit further in the league and then fail, deposit his team and start over when he could tear the league with his strongest teams, become a champion of a region and then restart the whole series with new characters and a new story?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

For the most part, the new Pokemon designs are pretty bad. Almost on par with the 3rd gen's throwaways. Some exceptions, but for the most part, the worst I've seen.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

Without ash. Pokemon wouldn't be where pokemon is at or is...


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Without ash. Pokemon wouldn't be where pokemon is at or is...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Without ash. Pokemon wouldn't be where pokemon is at or is...



Even Tai had to be retired after a while. Granted, he actually was a good character, and when the situation came, could throw down...


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Without ash. Pokemon wouldn't be where pokemon is at or is...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of these designs don't even make sense.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

Ash's pikachu should be considered a legendary pokemon after years of training that yellow ball of joy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 16, 2010)

How do the designs not make sense? 

ITT: Bitches bitching about fictional pocketed monsters, fully animated, coming soon to a NDS near you.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Even Tai had to be retired after a while. Granted, he actually was a good character, and when the situation came, could throw down...


 
Agumon?


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm still unsure what the face of that blue fighting legend really looks like, tbh.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

darn if takuto wasn't participating in the sinnoh league ash would've won the cup.


But how the heck does that guy have so many legends?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2010)

Baniricchi are born into existence when a little child accidentally drops his/her ice cream cone and doesn't want it anymore. Saddened over being deserted the rage it harbors gives it life.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

^That sounds more like a demon...



John Carter of Mars said:


> darn if takuto wasn't participating in the sinnoh league ash would've won the cup.
> 
> 
> But how the heck does that guy have so many legends?



Obviously he has an Action Replay.



Animesing said:


> Agumon?



Agumon isn't Tai though.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> darn if takuto wasn't participating in the sinnoh league ash would've won the cup.
> 
> 
> But how the heck does that guy have so many legends?


 
He caught them in the safari, and threw rocks at them after he fed them bait.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to see an older Ash, maybe as a middle aged man thinking of studying Pokemon under a professor. 

And then he notices a little kid who has a ambition like he has to take his mantle and spotlight. Sounds cliche. But I not only want this kid to be exceptionally good at pokemon battling but seriously get some character development, and catch legends... 

Anyways... I think the reason why they overuse ash is b/c he has a fighting spirit that never quits... and satoshi is named after the original creator lol... they probably can't argue against that...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

dude what's wrong with ash's eyes?


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

He's got a case of the Disney Eyes.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I want to see an older Ash, maybe as a middle aged man thinking of studying Pokemon under a professor.
> 
> And then he notices a little kid who has a ambition like he has to take his mantle and spotlight. Sounds cliche. But I not only want this kid to be exceptionally good at pokemon battling but seriously get some character development, and catch legends...
> 
> Anyways... I think the reason why they overuse ash is b/c he has a fighting spirit that never quits... and satoshi is named after the original creator lol... they probably can't argue against that...


 
Like many other anime series......Pokemon DEFINATELY needs a time skip. A darker, more mature series, SHIT. I wanna see some pokemon actually die. Zubat's and Geodudes mostly.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Echø said:


> How do the designs not make sense?
> 
> ITT: Bitches bitching about fictional pocketed monsters, fully animated, coming soon to a NDS near you.



zuruzukin,shinpora(looks a fucking alein),dasutodasu,nattorei,oobemu,agiruuda,goruugo,kirikiza,kuitaran,urugomosa,most of the legendaries. Most of the designs are fine to me, but the ones i mention and the preevolved forms of the ones who are fullevolved forms are the most bizzare pokemon designs i have even seen.

I had to admit being a bit disappointed in the desgins of this gen but they'll grow on me which is why I have never disliked a gen. Each gen has their shit pokemon and good ones in terms of designs and usefulness



> Like many other anime series......Pokemon DEFINATELY needs a time skip. A darker, more mature series, SHIT. I wanna see some pokemon actually die. Zubat's and Geodudes mostly



not in a kid franschise you won't. Pokemon special is the darkest the pokemon you'll see get. Even then, special is no more darker than your average shonen


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2010)

Smogfags already want to make Axeface uber

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Like many other anime series......Pokemon DEFINATELY needs a time skip. A darker, more mature series, SHIT. I wanna see some pokemon actually die. Zubat's and Geodudes mostly.



"Darker and grittier" Pokemon does not need to be. Any evidence of aging on Ash's part would be good though...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Like many other anime series......Pokemon DEFINATELY needs a time skip. A darker, more mature series, SHIT. I wanna see some pokemon actually die. Zubat's and Geodudes mostly.



i definitely agree with time-skip.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

I think the trainer for pokemon black & white looks better


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

There arewell written darker and edgier pokemon fanfic.

No offense to whose enjoy it, but why is there still a fanbase for the pokemon anime? The only appeal of it I see is  the league tournaments.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd say cancel the current series and animate Pokemon Special, but that's never going to happen.

I thought they'd switch mains in accordance to the game's releases, but I was definitely wrong on that. A shame though...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

So, Dento is replacing brock... screw this garbage


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

A little blood maybe? Nothing too gory. Wanna see some relationships,. Atleast Ash being INTERESTED in females, damn. I wanna see more overlying plot lines. Like In a season there is 1 major theme that it is tied to, something big, that the whole season leads up to. Then in that season meanwhile, have different character developments that continue to persist throughout the show. Also have some smaller mini-arcs. Stop fucking losing in the top 16, 8, 4 or even 2 in the final tournament. Win something major. Damn. Please do something about Pikachu. PLEASE.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Like many other anime series......Pokemon DEFINATELY needs a time skip. A darker, more mature series, SHIT. I wanna see some pokemon actually die. Zubat's and Geodudes mostly.



Darker and Pokemon dieing would be the manga


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't get the appeal of the anime besides the league tournaments. If you want some darker and more mature pokemon stories, turn to fanfic.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Darker and Pokemon dieing would be the manga



I wanna see this shit, animated.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to see Mewtwo control the whole Pokemon world :33


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL 

I stopped caring about the anime a loooong time ago.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

^ ithought chrome was a boy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> There arewell written darker and edgier pokemon fanfic.
> 
> No offense to whose enjoy it, but why is there still a fanbase for the pokemon anime? The only appeal of it I see is  the league tournaments.



I haven't actively watched a season since Johto, but I always watch the tournament episodes. At least to find out Ash's choice lineup, and whom defeats Ash in the current tournament as well. I mean, we all know he's probably going to lose this one too...to whom is the real question.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

Seriously whats the appeal of the anime besides the league tournaments? At least this time he made it to the semifinals and actually beat darkrai, thats a bragging right.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont think that it was even completely settled if chrome was a male or female.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> I wanna see this shit, animated.



That probably won't be happening, as it is after all a kid's show, your not going to get blood and gore and a darker storyline when the primary audience is little kids


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> ^ ithought chrome was a boy.



It's never been settled...I don't even think the characters themselves are sure what gender Crona is.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

The anime is a kodomo show, its for 6 year olds.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 16, 2010)

My Future Black Team!


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea, damnit. I want either a more mature series or a pokemon MMO, then my life will be complete.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's never been settled...I don't even think the characters themselves are sure what gender Chrome is.



The name is Crona, and no, his/her gender hasn't been revealed (and probably never will be).


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3VDOas438Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Yea, damnit. I want either a more mature series or a pokemon MMO, then my life will be complete.



I don't see them ever making an MMO.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I don't see them ever making an MMO.



I dont think so either, but damn, you know the amount of money they could make with that?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

Animesing said:


> I dont think so either, but damn, you know the amount of money they could make with that?



Hell I would definitely buy it. But I just can't see them doing it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I want to see an older Ash, maybe as a middle aged man thinking of studying Pokemon under a professor.
> 
> And then he notices a little kid who has a ambition like he has to take his mantle and spotlight. Sounds cliche. But I not only want this kid to be exceptionally good at pokemon battling but seriously get some character development, and catch legends...
> 
> Anyways... I think the reason why they overuse ash is b/c he has a fighting spirit that never quits... and satoshi is named after the original creator lol... they probably can't argue against that...



From the Time Article it's because Ash is the face of Pokemon, or at least the public face of pokemon.

Maybe they should focus more on _the pokemon_ (of course that throws a Pokemon Special adaptation out the window...)





Anyway... I think I've changed my thoughts around my Isshu team:


*Zebraika* - Electric - High Attack, High Speed, great abilities. Hoping it's movepool doesn't suck.


*Doryuuzu* - Ground/Steel - Again High Attack, speed, and great abilities.


*Shinporah* - Psychic/Flying - High Special Attack, High speed, Magic Guard.


*Chirachiino* - Normal - High Speed, nice attack, Technician. Hope the movepool doesn't suck otherwise it's Ambipom 2.0.


*Shubarugo* - Bug/Steel - I see another Sub-puncher. Hopefully it gets Bullet Punch too...

And I'm indecisive over these last three:


*Shanderaa* - Ghost/Fire - Strong speed and Special attack, but Stealth Rock Weakness and somewhat frail.


*Hahakomori* - Bug/Grass - Strong Speed and attack, but Fire types and their attacks are everywhere...


*Doredia* - Grass - Strong speed and Special attack, but weak defenses and Own Tempo is the only other thing I like about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

The appeal is that its aimed to little kids, the pokemon is the appeal. Theirs also nostalgia that places a huge factor in it. Oh and girls like Misty, May and Dawn. 

I only watch the league episodes of each region. I watched a little of battle frontier in japanese. Shit was pretty good although the different way moves work in the anime compared to the games kind of put me off it compared to when i watched it as a kid. I don't see how anyone over 12 could watch all those pointless episodes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The appeal is that its aimed to little kids, the pokemon is the appeal. Theirs also nostalgia that places a huge factor in it. Oh and girls like Misty, May and Dawn.
> 
> I only watch the league episodes of each region. I watched a little of battle frontier in japanese. Shit was pretty good although the different way moves work in the anime compared to the games kind of put me off it compared to when i watched it as a kid. I don't see how anyone over 12 could watch all those pointless episodes.



If that's the case, why not simply recycle the main characters and have new pokemon to fill that void? As much as I love the Chu family I'm sick and tired of that little electric rat taking spotlight.

It'd be more interesting to see the current main characters catch varied teams of pokemon instead of Ash's Pikachu, obligatory common flying type, a Grass pokemon (usually Starter), Fire pokemon, Water Pokemon, and some mixed bag pokemon that he keeps for a while but then either releases it for training or Oaks it for something different... Usually a Ground, second Flying, Normal, or Ice type.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If that's the case, why not simply recycle the main characters and have new pokemon to fill that void? As much as I love the Chu family I'm sick and tired of that little electric rat taking spotlight.
> 
> It'd be more interesting to see the current main characters catch varied teams of pokemon instead of Ash's Pikachu, obligatory common flying type, a Grass pokemon (usually Starter), Fire pokemon, Water Pokemon, and some mixed bag pokemon that he keeps for a while but then either releases it for training or Oaks it for something different... Usually a Ground, second Flying, Normal, or Ice type.



I don't know. I really could care less for ash, i'm just saying why the studio more than likely keeps him around is because like pikachu he holds a lot of popularity and nostalgia that makes them tons of money. 

I personally, honestly would prefer if they went with the BW mains. I'd take White being the female main in the anime over Iris ass any day. I also wouldn't mind if we had more of a dickhead for a main character.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, the characters of Black and White are going to be 16 years old to appeal to older audiences correct? So, at the least maybe they could age Ash up a bit?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Is he still 10?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

The studio can't tell me this wouldn't draw more than Iris;


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Is he still 10?



At the least, he's 11 now. IIRC, (not sure if it was dub-only) one year had passed since his first passing through Viridian City and his return to get the Earth Badge. Though his new design makes him look younger than before.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

Again, changed thoughts on a possible team:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway... I think I've changed my thoughts around my Isshu team:


*Denchura* - Bug/Electric - High Special Attack, High Speed, Compoundeyes makes Thunder more Accurate.


*Doryuuzu* - Ground/Steel - High Attack, speed, and great abilities.


*Rankurusu* - Psychic - High Special Attack, Magic Guard. Defenses are not that bad.


*Chirachiino* - Normal - High Speed, nice attack, Technician. Hope the movepool doesn't suck otherwise it's Ambipom 2.0.


*Shubarugo* - Bug/Steel - I see another Sub-puncher. Hopefully it gets Bullet Punch too...


*Shanderaa* - Ghost/Fire - Strong speed and Special attack, but Stealth Rock Weakness and somewhat frail. It also makes up for the apparent Fire weakness with Denchura, Doryuuzu, and Shubarugo and takes said fire attacks with Flash Fire.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The studio can't tell me this wouldn't draw more than Iris;



Looks like Smugleaf knows where it wants to go and what it wants to grab


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> At the least, he's 11 now. IIRC, (not sure if it was dub-only) one year had passed since his first passing through Viridian City and his return to get the Earth Badge. Though his new design makes him look younger than before.



Sooooo say that he grew up in the show in relation to how long it has been on IRL. So what would that make him, like 20 now?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2010)

He would be 23 years old.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He would be 23 years old.



If only the show progressed like that.....



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The studio can't tell me this wouldn't draw more than Iris;


Damn, that is a pretty nicely drawn pic right there.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay these are the Pokemon that I love in the new ones....going to mention their number since that's the easiest way to describe them at this point in my opinion).

- Grass starter and it's evolutions (#495, #496, #497)
- New cat Pokemon and it's evolution (#509, #510)
- #517....it's evolution is alright too (#518)
- The zebra Pokemon (#522, #523)
- Toad Pokemon (#537....I don't care much for it's pre-evolved forms but at least the final result is good)
- New Bug/Grass Pokemon and it's evolutions (#540, #541, #542)
- New Bug/Poison Pokemon and it's evolutions (#543, #544, #545)
- New crab and it's evolution (#557, #558)
- The Psychic Pokemon that's hard to describe and it's evolutions (#577, #578, #579)
- New Electric/Bug spider Pokemon is epic...really love this one and it's evolution (#595, #596)
- The new Dragon trio of evolutions (#610, #611, #612)
- Snowflake Pokemon (#615)
- Weird thing but I kind of like it (#618)
- Whatever it is I do like this one (#620)
- Loks kind of like a moth flower thing (#637)
- It's pretty (#640)
- It's cute (#647)

Then there are a lot of Pokemon I'm kind of 'okay' about I guess....and I might warm up to them more when actually playing the game.

These are some I totally hate though:

- What the hell.... (#631)
- Can't even tell what this is at all nor does it look cool... (#602)
- Ugly and kind of lame...Pokemon wearing clothing...and although we have had Pokemon like that in the past(Jynx, Mr. Mine.....they didn't look as stupid and annoying to me as these new ones).... (#538, #539)
- I can't put my finger on it but something about this Pokemon bothers me and kind of creeps me out in a weird way.... (#531)
- Looks just plain silly and stupid.... (#527 and it's evolution, #528)
- And the *MOST* hated of all....all of these new monkey Pokemon! (#511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516)....okay the only one of these I kind of tolerate is #512 because that one does look good....but other than that I hate these new monkey Pokemon and we already have SO many monkey Pokemon. I don't like monkeys to begin with and for some reason Pokemon has a shitload of them. There is also the other new monkey...it's unevolved form doesn't look like a monkey but #555 is definitely a monkey...although I can TOLERATE this one because it looks quite different than past monkeys. Still way too many monkeys though. This game has added 7 (8 if you include #554 to be a monkey too) new monkey Pokemon when we already have at least 7 monkey Pokemon from previous Pokemon games. That's like....14/15 monkeys total....seriously WTF? Make a fucking DOLPHIN Pokemon already for crying out loud or at least something that you haven't already made so many of. Pokemon still lacks a dolphin Pokemon...surprisingly. :S Oh well.

Did anyone else think WTF when they saw #569? It's one of the creepiest looking Pokemon I've ever seen....although I actually kind of like it. o_O


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

Animesing said:


> If only the show progressed like that.....



Obligatory posting:






Vanity said:


> - And the *MOST* hated of all....all of these new monkey Pokemon! (#511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516)....okay the only one of these I kind of tolerate is #512 because that one does look good....but other than that I hate these new monkey Pokemon and we already have SO many monkey Pokemon. I don't like monkeys to begin with and for some reason Pokemon has a shitload of them. There is also the other new monkey...it's unevolved form doesn't look like a monkey but #555 is definitely a monkey...although I can TOLERATE this one because it looks quite different than past monkeys. Still way too many monkeys though. This game has added 7 (8 if you include #554 to be a monkey too) new monkey Pokemon when we already have at least 7 monkey Pokemon from previous Pokemon games. That's like....14/15 monkeys total....seriously WTF? Make a fucking DOLPHIN Pokemon already for crying out loud or at least something that you haven't already made so many of. Pokemon still lacks a dolphin Pokemon...surprisingly. :S Oh well.



But I like the new Monkey Pokemon... I might add one of them to my team...

Of course, none of them can match the power of Ambipom.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2010)

Well...I don't know, Pokemon seem to live a notoriously long time. I mean, Pooka (that surfing Pikachu) seemed perfectly healthy despite being 50+ years old.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Obligatory posting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+rep for that shit. Nice find.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But I like the new Monkey Pokemon... I might add one of them to my team...
> 
> Of course, none of them can match the power of Ambipom.



Do you admit that there are shitloads of monkey Pokemon though and that they really don't need anymore?

All I have to say is that there had better never be another monkey Pokemon in any generations to come. There are seriously way too many. 14....*14*.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Do you admit that there are shitloads of monkey Pokemon though and that they really don't need anymore?
> 
> All I have to say is that there had better never be another monkey Pokemon in any generations to come. There are seriously way too many. 14....*14*.



Oh there will be, they are this gen's eevee. Grass, Fire, Water...Check....next gen, dark, psychic and ice.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

14 monkeys and i've only actually trained chimchar. does it really fucking matter? just ignore them, KY.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

I support a dolphin Pokemon, but then again, Japan... 

Wait, after Wailmer, Wailord and Kyogre, are there any more whale Pokemon?


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Sep 17, 2010)

My future team 



Love themmmmmmmm<3


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Munak said:


> I support a dolphin Pokemon, but then again, Japan...



Quoting for epic justice.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Hm... I gotta say, Otamaru and Gamagaru look really weird. Mostly because of their eyes (I'm talking about the new tadpole and it's evolution). But damn, Gamageroge looks completely badass unlike the other two. I want that frog.


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey do you guys know if any roms have been leaked yet, if so were?


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 17, 2010)

oh ok thx


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm still waiting for news on the Dream World starters.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Belle is champion  I knew it would be her or Cheren...oh wait she loses the title after ...too bad 

No new Elite Four types it seems .

EDIT: Did the Elite Four change? They only have 4 Pokemon each and the Champion has 5 

EDIT: The Champion actually has 4 . At less you get re matches, they look pretty tough then


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, just saw the sprites and all...generation V SUCKS BIG TIME!!!

-WTF is with that gear thing and it's evolutions?
-WTF is with those fighting wannabe Machamp pokemon?
-WTF is with those three legendary pokemon that are build like Chuck Norris(641,642,645)
-WTF is with the legendary robot bug pokemon that has a canon on it's back?
-WTF is with Goruggo, the giant GOLEM looking pokemon?
-WTF is with Kirikizan...what, they have pulled him out of Digimon or some shit?
-WTF is with Doryuuzu...he looks like he's gonna cut your head off with that metal shit?
-WTF is with Kokoromori...ok, this one looks like a pokemon, my bad
-WTF is with Nageki and Dageki...what, lack of inspiration so we need another fighting duo?
-WTF is with Zuruzukin...oh, God, an ugly ass Digimon
-WTF is with Dasutodasu...THAT IS NOT EVEN A POKEMON, HE LOOKS AS IF HE WAS PULLED FROM A CANCELED DIGIMON SEASON!!!
-WTF is with Rankurusu...no comment -.-
-WTF is with Shubarugo...also a Digimon
-WTF is with Kobaruon and Birijion...they don't even look like fighitng pokemon, and the first one doesn't even look like steel type...Arceus wannabes

The rest look fine 

For someone who had played the game since the first version came out, I must say that this is the worst looking generation so far and that I hope they end it with this one before things grow out of control.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Ok, just saw the sprites and all...generation V SUCKS BIG TIME!!!
> 
> -WTF is with that gear thing and it's evolutions?
> -WTF is with those fighting wannabe Machamp pokemon?
> ...



You know what I hear? bawwwwwdigimonbawwwww


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> You know what I hear? bawwwwwdigimonbawwwww



Sure, a child could not understand -.-

What was I thinking


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with starstalker.

most of the new pokemon look like pieces of shit.

I mean wtf









Seriously wtf is up with those designs?

gen 1 I miss you

though 

is awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Ok, just saw the sprites and all...generation V SUCKS BIG TIME!!!
> 
> -WTF is with that gear thing and it's evolutions?
> -WTF is with those fighting wannabe Machamp pokemon?
> ...



u mad?

And just to let you know, Gen 1 doesn't mean they were the first Pokemon ever created. A lot of the newer generation Pokemon, including Gen V, were designed before/around the same time as the Pokemon in Gen 1. They don't sit down after every new generation and think of another 100+ Pokemon to design, most of the time these Pokemon are already designed and it's just a matter of deciding which generation/games to put them in.

Oh and also, your "It's not a Pokemon, it's a Digimon!" point is moot, as Pokemon came before Digimon. Digimon ripped off of Pokemon, not the other way around. The idea for Pokemon was established by Satoshi in 1996. The first Digimon thing ever created was a Tamogatchi-esque virtual pet that popped up in 1997.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

so they basically decided to put the last shitty batch they had left into this gen?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Belle is champion  I knew it would be her or Cheren...oh wait she loses the title after ...too bad
> 
> No new Elite Four types it seems .
> 
> ...



What What ? Bere is the Champion and not Cheren ? :<

Source ?


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 17, 2010)

I know why in this generation are only new Pokemon. The old Pokemon were so turned off by the desgins of the new pokemon they decided to stop getting kids.

No more old pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so they basically decided to put the last shitty batch they had left into this gen?



No, they just decided to put the more original ones in.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking at the list again and getting more dissapoint.

I mean argh



a cute bear with a HUGE piece of snot hanging from its nose

omg what a amazing design.

and I think most people have to agree that these 3 are just results from being lazy





I cant believe they are serious. 3 different pokemon while they are EXACTLY the same except  just a different color and tail?

lazy fucks


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lazy fucks



You want lazy?

Dugtrio is three mean-looking Diglett.

Magneton is three Magnemite.

Muk is a bigger Grimer.

Ditto is a lighter-colored Grimer.

Voltorb is a Pokeball with eyes.

Electrode is an upside-down Voltorb with a smile.

I can probably find more.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 17, 2010)

That generation 1 Pokemondesigns weren't the best doesn't make Gen 5 pokemondesigns better..


----------



## Denizen (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm loving the new batch pokemon, some of them are awesome. Some are surreal. Some are naturally plain bad.

Alot of them remind me of Gen 1, which is a good feeling.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You want lazy?
> 
> Dugtrio is three mean-looking Diglett.
> 
> ...



dugtrio doesn't make sense

magneton doesn't make sense

muk being a bigger grimer is natural.

ditto and grimer, meh I don't think they look that similar other than them being ooooze

voltorb and electrode point taken, but now they bring us pokeball mushrooms 

but you cant refuse to admit that these 3 are just works of pure lazy


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but you cant refuse to admit that these 3 are just works of pure lazy



Well of course they're lazy. I'm just pointing out that in Gen 1, and in most gens after that, there has always been some act of laziness. It's inevitable.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

Rom is out.

Edit : Nevermind


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

When I see someone complain about Pokemon I think "What would happen if that Pokemon was real ?", then I realize that if they were real everyone would be saying nothing but nice things about them other wise you'll get killed .

I've never seen a good complaint about a Pokemon before, it's always crappy complaints .

EDIT:  Laziness, so if a Pokemon looks like another it's because the makers are lazy?  I guess whatever made real animals got lazy too since there are shit ton that look alike, and guess what Pokemon is based off of real life, they take real life stuff(Animals, legends, non living things, anything in the real world) and turn it into Pokemon(Just like any other game that has creatures).



Saiko said:


> What What ? Bere is the Champion and not Cheren ? :<
> 
> Source ?



Serebii and any other site like it


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> a cute bear with a HUGE piece of snot hanging from its nose
> 
> omg what a amazing design.


I think it looks quite cute. The snot nose is probably like Torkoal's smoke.



Vegitto-kun said:


> and I think most people have to agree that these 3 are just results from being lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to agree with you there. I mean say what you want about the monkey trio but at least they have different sprites. These three could easily just be one Pokemon with different forms but for some reason that's not the case.

However there are as many great new Pokemon as there are stupid ones.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

You get the aborted Pokemon batch in every generation (except 3 ) so what else is new?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well of course they're lazy. I'm just pointing out that in Gen 1, and in most gens after that, there has always been some act of laziness. It's inevitable.



other than them being lazy WTF is up with the designs most of the time in this gen



wat is dis I don't even



A human face with a magatama ontop and arms. the hell.



a rock with colored pieces and green sludge ontop with rock ears and limbs with a retarded looking rock slug face thing on its side



a ice cream cone with 2 vanilla soft ice cream faces and is that a fucking spoon on the side of the right one?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

People can say whatever they want about Pokemon, but all in all every Pokemon is liked by at less one person(I like every Pokemon(Of course some more then others but I still like them all)).

Who the fuck cares if there are some Pokemon that look a like, do people really expect them to make 649 super different looks for every Pokemon, there will obviously be ones that look similar(Just like in real life their are similar animals and that). And when the makers take something from a legend/story(I'm pretty sure those Flying trios are from a legend or something) that have a group of things that are connected they will make them similar and have them share things in the games as well.

And who cares what they base a Pokemon on, they already had so many different things they used it's not impossible for them to use things no one would ever expect(Like the Garbage Bag Pokemon). 

And who care if they use the same type of animal or whatever again, it'll be different regardless and it's not like it's the exact same animal(There are tons of different Monkeys, Dogs, Birds, Cats, Fish, etc...).

Every Pokemon is perfect to me. 

Fucking haters


----------



## illmatic (Sep 17, 2010)

Some says a rom is out for those who can't wait


----------



## Si Style (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh and also, your "It's not a Pokemon, it's a Digimon!" point is moot, as Pokemon came before Digimon. Digimon ripped off of Pokemon, not the other way around. The idea for Pokemon was established by Satoshi in 1996. The first Digimon thing ever created was a Tamogatchi-esque virtual pet that popped up in 1997.



So in essence, it is a physical impossibility for an existing franchise to rip off something that was created after it, even in a sequel that is subsequent to the aforementioned?


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> a rock with colored pieces and green sludge ontop with rock ears and limbs with a retarded looking rock slug face thing on its side



Its a trash bag that has burst open. The green 'sludge' is the bag and the rest of the body is garbage. 

You'll probably rage harder now.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

As long I have 6 Pokemon in my Team that I like I dont really care how the other Pokemon are looking the one Im slaughtering even if it is a levitating electric Jizz.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a trash pokemon, dude.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

The problem with Torunerosu, Borutorosu and Randorosu is that they have pretty much the exact same sprite with minor modifications that you would expect to see in a change of form but even then you get a new sprite. Killer Zylos Wolf is right that Pokemon looking similar isn't a problem but sharing the same sprite is really pushing it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

The Garbage Bag Pokemon is going to get so much hate...everyone is going to call it garbage 




Gaiash said:


> The problem with Torunerosu, Borutorosu and Randorosu is that they have pretty much the exact same sprite with minor modifications that you would expect to see in a change of form but even then you get a new sprite. Killer Zylos Wolf is right that Pokemon looking similar isn't a problem but sharing the same sprite is really pushing it.



Well, sharing the same sprite is a little odd, but that's probably because the thing their based on are all tough looking assholes who don't care about anyone but them selves. 

As long as they are 100% the same I'm fine with them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> Its a trash bag that has burst open. The green 'sludge' is the bag and the rest of the body is garbage.
> 
> You'll probably rage harder now.



Wait...

HOW DOES THAT EVEN MAKE SENSE



What is next?

the toilet pokemon? with a piece of shit as the head


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> The Garbage Bag Pokemon is going to get so much hate...everyone is going to call it garbage


I think it looks alright. Nothing special but it's not one of the worse Pokemon of this generation.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wait...
> 
> HOW DOES THAT EVEN MAKE SENSE
> 
> ...



 I hope they do it 



Has anyone seen the move Otamaru(The Tadpole) can use? Troll , I knew something was up with it when I first saw it and now it all make sense. I wonder if it's going to post on forums with it's trolling posts


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wait...
> 
> HOW DOES THAT EVEN MAKE SENSE
> 
> ...



Its no different that Grimer evolving into Muk.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I think it looks alright. Nothing special but it's not one of the worse Pokemon of this generation.



In all honestly, I'm not to crazy about it myself. I like it because it's something new and looks odd, but it looks pretty ugly. It doesn't have the cuteness Muk and Grimer had :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

THEN DON'T PLAY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. 

Need I remind everyone in this thread who's constant bitching is starting to make my eyes bleed, that every fucking generation has shitty designs? You aren't supposed to fucking tear apart each design, but take it as it is and enjoy it. Jesus fucking Christ you guys are pathetic. If you want to move on from this conversation, don't open the spoiler below. You were warned.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> -WTF is with that gear thing and it's evolutions?


WTF is with Gamefreaks poor design and laziness when they decided to give magnemite and Diglet evolutions that are simply THE SAME POKEMON TIMES THREE? Of course, that's gen 1, don't bitch about something so PERFECT!!1!


> -WTF is with those fighting wannabe Machamp pokemon?


What does this even mean? Wannabe machamp pokemon? They don't look anything like Machamp or it's evolutions. They're clowns on roids. You associate the two because of type? Well don't forget to include some of the other fighting type pokemon from Gen V then 


> -WTF is with those three legendary pokemon that are build like Chuck Norris(641,642,645)


WTF is with you starting all of these bullets with WTF? and they aren't _build_ like Chuck Norris. They're supposed to be elementals, which, in most japanese manga and anime are similar representations of each other with a different core element. But, these guys aren't Gen 1 or 2 so obviously that doesn't mean SHIT.


> -WTF is with the legendary robot bug pokemon that has a canon on it's back?


What is with the turtle from gen one that magically grows two giant fucking bazookas out it's shell? How about the pokemomn that look like a rightside up and an upside down pokeball? Or maybe the pokemon that lives in the sewers and is modeled after sludge/oil with a face? Or how about Hitmonchan who just looks like a fucking human being in a skirt with boxing gloves? Or maybe we could take Mr. Mime and Jynx and have a family because they both look like fucking people as well? All these stupid ass arguments about how bad the designs are SUCK BALLS.


> -WTF is with Goruggo, the giant GOLEM looking pokemon?


That looks like Golem to you? Are you fucking blind? People have been referring to it as a NU Gundam and you think it looks like fucking Golem? Get the fuck out of here, seriously.


> -WTF is with Kirikizan...what, they have pulled him out of Digimon or some shit?


WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN. We've had a turtle with a canon on it's back. We've had a pokemon legendary created from the genes of another pokemon legendary. We've had pokemon gods of space and time. We've had giant elemental dragons and beasts that represent elements. We've had more than one UFO styled pokemon in design. Ghosts, fossils that come to life, and a small pink blob that materializes matter into whatever shape it pleases so it can mirror and copy the pokemon it is facing. Pokemon and digimon have always had similarities. So what the fuck are you bawwing about? Deal with it.


> -WTF is with Doryuuzu...he looks like he's gonna cut your head off with that metal shit?


Yeah. Pokemon are meant for fighting in the games. And by your same line of logic, WTF is with Charizard...he looks like he's gonna burn your face off with that fire shit?


> -WTF is with Kokoromori...ok, this one looks like a pokemon, my bad


Oh, right, mr. Authority on what is and is not a pokemon. We forgot that your name is actually Satoshi/Ken.


> -WTF is with Nageki and Dageki...what, lack of inspiration so we need another fighting duo?


This generation has a lot of fighting types, yes. So? Previous generations have had lots of water types as well. Were they lacking in inspiration then, too? No. It has to do with geography. Now that we're introduced to some larger, more urban styled areas, we have less water types and more fighting types. I wouldn't have been surprised if they included some more normal types and dark types, but they chose fighting. Maybe you should go be the project director for the next pokemon game.


> -WTF is with Zuruzukin...oh, God, an ugly ass Digimon


Because your definitions of ugly and digimon are fucking universal, right?


> -WTF is with Dasutodasu...THAT IS NOT EVEN A POKEMON, HE LOOKS AS IF HE WAS PULLED FROM A CANCELED DIGIMON SEASON!!!


OH MA LAWD YOU'VE SAID THIS TWICE, NO NEED TO HIT THE CAPS LOCK KEY.


> -WTF is with Rankurusu...no comment -.-


Looks to me like he's based off of an Amoeba, water bear, or sea angel. But who the fuck cares, I mean amirite? 


> -WTF is with Shubarugo...also a Digimon


You know what? Fuck it. This is actually Digimon, in disguise. They want more people to play their games so they stole Nintendo's second largest franchise.


> -WTF is with Kobaruon and Birijion...they don't even look like fighitng pokemon, and the first one doesn't even look like steel type...Arceus wannabes


I would be surprised if any pokemon actually _wanted_ to be like Arceus. But I would be even more surprised if the pokemon themselves made the conscious decisions on what their design was going to be like. Fuck the art director, blame the art.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Serebii maker(Joe I think is his name), has the game, so we will get coverage


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2010)

what are the emulation settings? my screen is saying something about can't load save file (in japanese).


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> Its a trash bag that has burst open. The green 'sludge' is the bag and the rest of the body is garbage.
> 
> You'll probably rage harder now.


I must be the only one that thinks that is such a cool concept. 

Grimer and Muk were like Van Gogh's Yellow Sunflowers--this Pokemon is like Picasso's Guernica.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Si Style said:


> So in essence, it is a physical impossibility for an existing franchise to rip off something that was created after it, even in a sequel that is subsequent to the aforementioned?



It is kind of redundant. You can't say "LOL THAT POKEMON LOOKS LIKE A RIP-OFF DIGIMON" when Digimon itself is a rip-off of Pokemon. So what, Pokemon is ripping off of itself?

They both deal with imagined up monsters anyway. It doesn't really matter whether they both look like each other or not, because if all the Pokemon and Digimon were all together in one franchise, no one would be able to discern the difference. I just dislike whenever someone says this is ripping off of this or that.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

It starts Motherfuckers 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## illmatic (Sep 17, 2010)

Works on everything except no$GBA apparently


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

My team:

Meguroko-Warubiru-Warubiaru(Ability-Earthquake Spiral)

Bachiru-Denchura(Ability-Compoundeyes)

Hitomoshi-Ranpuraa-Shanderaa(Ability-Flame Body)

Aaken-Aakeosu(Ability-Weak-Kneed)

I want a team of 6 different dual types, but it seems a bit hard for that.

Reserves: 

Aianto(Ability-Swarm)

Meraruba-Urugamosu(Ability-Flame Body)

Monozu-Jiheddo-Sazando(Ability-Levitate) 

Zekrom(Ability-TeraVoltage)

Futsude-Hoiiga-Pendoraa(Ability-Poison Point)

Moguryuu-Doryuuzu(Ability-Sand power)

I may just use these to fill in my 5th and 6th spot depending on the Gym and such.

I'll probably have more Pokemon I will use too, those are just the dual types


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha You fight against Beru in your Room after it its demolished 

Smugleaf is my choice.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

GOT MY HANDS ON THE ROM!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

> It is like people whining about dante's look in the new DMC, they will all end up buying the game anyway


Not necessarily. I will only buy the game if his look returns, which I'll use the internet to find out. Other than that, I'll only rent it.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Now I wait 6 months for the US release.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

you can put the rom on a R4card right?

wonder if somebody will make a english patch before the american release


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> Now I wait 6 months for the US release.



At times like these I wish I lived in Japan


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

DIS SHIT SLOW AS FUCK


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

The negs are rolling in from my post. No one apparently has the balls to post, but instead just lurk and neg. Oh god it's fantastic


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well...I don't know, Pokemon seem to live a notoriously long time. I mean, Pooka (that surfing Pikachu) seemed perfectly healthy despite being 50+ years old.



If you saw that episode again Puka was around 20 years old. I always thought to me that Puka was a reincarnation of that surfer...

I'm getting off track, it was a picture made by that Pokesho guy (Obviously you can tell...) to demonstrate how the characters would age if they let them age with the series...



Vanity said:


> Do you admit that there are shitloads of monkey Pokemon though and that they really don't need anymore?
> 
> All I have to say is that there had better never be another monkey Pokemon in any generations to come. There are seriously way too many. 14....*14*.



Mankey, Primeape - You could argue that they are also Pigs.

Aipom, Ambipom - Very useful and versatile, I use it myself but there are so many uses.

Slakoth, Vigoroth, Slaking - Baboon/Sloth/Gorilla mix. High power at the cost of a crippling ability.

Chimchar, Monferno, Infernape - Son Wukong reference.

Onto the new apes:

Yanappu, Yanakki, Baoppu, Baokki, Hiyappu, Hiyakki - Elemental Three Wise Monkeys. I see them as this game's Eevee personally. It's not like we don't have enough cats, dogs, or Pikachu clones. Two of them are fire pokemon, how many people are clamoring over more fire pokemon? Never mind this fact... Gluttony allows them to access a stat berry early, giving them a boost and allows them to hit hard.

Darumakka, Hihidaruma - Baboon pokemon with Daruma doll motif and actual form... Again, Fire pokemon, so many clamoring for more fire types.



Vanity, I don't know about you because I freaking love monkeys and apes myself, I don't see anything wrong with them. So we have eight more apes, four of them are fire types...

The only one listed I consider useless is Hihidaruma because it gets weaker in its other forme.

Primeape? Fast fighter, outclassed by better fighter types
Ambipom? Fast Normal type, massive movepool with a great range of tricks, ability that makes it devastating as an opponent.
Slaking? It's a monster, nuff said.
Infernape? Best Fire Starter.
Yanakki? Baokki? Hiyakki? Powerhouse monsters in hiding if used correctly...



Death-kun said:


> You want lazy?
> 
> Dugtrio is three mean-looking Diglett.
> 
> ...



The Pidgey line is pretty much the same bird getting bigger only with more of a defined muscle tone and Pink/yellow hair.

Yes, I heard someone complained that the pokemon gasp! Got bigger and only changed a bit...

Seriously guys?


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, fuck it...still gonna check out the new region, probably one of the better things in the game(unlike pokemon designs). So what if I don't know japanese, don't need that for the scenery(only interested in how this full 3D thing turned out to be)


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The negs are rolling in from my post. No one apparently has the balls to post, but instead just lurk and neg. Oh god it's fantastic



I can send you another neg if you want. You know, if you have an odd amount of negs, just to even it out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Ah, fuck it...still gonna check out the new region, probably one of the better things in the game(unlike pokemon designs). So what if I don't know japanese, don't need that for the scenery(only interested in how this full 3D thing turned out to be)


THIS GUY IS MY BIGGEST FAN.

Oh, Animesing yeah sure, 3 is my lucky number anyways.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The negs are rolling in from my post. No one apparently has the balls to post, but instead just lurk and neg. Oh god it's fantastic



Your opinion wouldn't change anyways so I can just show you I disapprove with your post. Can't you guess why..?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Your opinion wouldn't change anyways so I can just show you I disapprove with your post. Can't you guess why..?



My opinion probably wont change, but you're welcome to try.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright people, can't we settle down? When did Pokemon become srs bzns?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Alright people, can't we settle down? When did Pokemon become srs bzns?



Everything is serious business . Pokemon especially


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> other than them being lazy WTF is up with the designs most of the time in this gen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there nothing wrong whit them plus they are unique shaped pokemon ,they bring new flavor to the franchise.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Alright people, can't we settle down? When did Pokemon become srs bzns?


Hoes don't know 'bout mah Rattata!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Hoes don't know 'bout mah Rattata!


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 17, 2010)

TOP FUCKING PERCENTAGE


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> When did Pokemon become srs bzns?


February 27th, 1996


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 17, 2010)

Echø said:


> My opinion probably wont change, but you're welcome to try.



So, I dislike almost every of the new pokemon designs. I think they don't give me the feeling of pokemon, more a weird feeling. I can't imagine how most of them want to fight with that designs and a lot of them look like they shoot lazers out of there mouths.

Also the legendarys. All in all we have 6 Pokemon designs there. 3 for the 3 trios and 3 for the event pokemon. The dragons look great, the only designs I really like, the air legendarys are just laughable, all have only different colours and a different tail - not even a different pose. And the fighting legendarys don't look like they would be good in fighting. I don't see how any of them could have the power to do combat damage. And the even legendary, wtf? A horse/whatever water pokemon that looks like it couldn't even hold my weight, a girl that is a girl and an alien with a big canon 

It is just that I can't imagine these new pokemon to still fight like they did in the first generations. But since this all is only a matter of opinion you shouldn't even try to change someones opinion here since it is almost impossible to do.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> there nothing wrong whit them plus they are unique shaped pokemon ,they bring new flavor to the franchise.


The Ice Cream Pokemon have plenty wrong with them. *They're freaking Ice Cream Pokemon!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> there nothing wrong whit them plus they are unique shaped pokemon ,they bring new flavor to the franchise.



the icecream pokemon sure is bringing new flavor to the franchise 



shitachu

the poo pokemon

dark/water

A pokemon found near toilets, they are pieces of shit that didn't get flushed down and their dissapointment and rage brought them to life

See this makes as much sense as the trashbag pokemon

would this also be accepted as bringing innovation and new flavor to the franchise?


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

you don't like designs but you'll still buy the game 

so no more srzness from no one please


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

My eyes.

They are hurting.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

Anti-Piracy is that you gain no XP from the Fights.

Smart Gamefreak very Smart.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

So you're stuck at level 5?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Anti-Piracy is that you gain no XP from the Fights.
> 
> Smart Gamefreak very Smart.



and that will be patched soon.


probably

I hope


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Anti-Piracy is that you gain no XP from the Fights.
> 
> Smart Gamefreak very Smart.



My mijumaru just leveled up.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> My mijumaru just leveled up.



Youre probably playing it on the DS right ?

Yes Im stuck at Lvl 5 and fought against N.

Just waiting for the patch.

Then I will be raping Isshu with Smugy.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 17, 2010)

List of pokemon i really don't like (excluding those who have evolutions i do like):

*Spoiler*: _New Pokemon_ 




whats that?
 the face...too smiley
 too much like pachirisu. I want a badass flying squirrel, not a cute one.
 too simple. reminds me of voltorb
thats the same thing with more parts. I do like Gear but its evolutions are too similiar
wasted potential here. I want a quadrupedal polar bear
the face is wierd. the eyes should be on the side and the mouth on the front.
the worst one. It looks like a toy pony, drawn by a kindergartener. It would look A LOT better if it had actual hooves and a more realistic face



That's 15 out of 156. Now why are so many people flaming B/W's new pokemon? Just don't pay much attention to those you don't like. The rest is fucking awesome. Best generation of pokemon IMO, they are all very creative and original.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Youre probably playing it on the DS right ?
> 
> Yes Im stuck at Lvl 5 and fought against N.
> 
> ...



Actually you're right. I'm on DeSmu, and just got done defeating Cheren and Belle.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright, my point is that they don't look like pokemon...well, most of them.

Pokemon were mostly based on animals, as you can see in the first and all other generations, and sure, there are some great pokemon here, like the zebra or the birds, dragons look great, ghosts are amazing etc. But most of them have nothing in common with pokemon in general. A purple metalic looking bug with a canon on it's bag? Alright, I can go with the trash can infected with the T-virus, but the legendary trio, the ones with the different color look nothing like pokemon. The new fighting duo is completely unnecessary are it seems like they were made to replace the old fighting duo(which became a trio one generation later). Gear is just...wrong. Sure, the same thing was used before on magneton and dugtrio, but they have at least ended up looking good. This one just looks...bad. The ice cream pokemon...i don't know, neutral about that one. 

Some of the others either:
-Don't look like pokemon
-Have no connection with their pokemon type

I don't hate this generation but to me it is the worst one so far(in terms of pokemon design). What I am glad is that I have not seen any evolutions or babies of older generation pokemon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Serebii has the base states of all the Pokemon now(Not just the fully evolved Pokemon and ones with no evolutions).


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Echø said:


> THIS GUY IS MY BIGGEST FAN.
> 
> Oh, Animesing yeah sure, 3 is my lucky number anyways.



You wish is my command.

Anyone need the link for the black or white roms? I have the links if you want them.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Meguroko and it's evolutions are labeled as pure Ground again.

The fuck 

First it was Ground/Dark, then just Ground, then Ground/Dark again, then Ground again.

It better fucking be Ground/Dark, stop fucking with me


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Weren't there rumors that Tauros will have an evolution in this generation?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Weren't there rumors that Tauros will have an evolution in this generation?



We have something that looks like Tauros.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Weren't there rumors that Tauros will have an evolution in this generation?



It looks like a Tauros with an afro, but I don't think it's an evolution. I don't know, really.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

What's with the lack of speed? Is this a fuck up on Serebii's part or a Gamefreak revelation?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 17, 2010)

Unless you have something to bypass antipiracy, you can't play the ROMs well.

No exp can be gained. Well played, Gamefreak.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Does it matter whether you're playing it on a comp or a DS? Because I've been hearing that if you play the ROM on stuff like R4, Acekard, etc, that you still gain exp like normal because you're playing the game on a DS.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

The fuck happened to the stats? They were all changed 

So many of the Pokemon I wanted now had their stats all changed around 

Meguroko and evolutions still haven't been fixed . It better need fixing, I want my fucking dual Ground/Dark type you assholes


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2010)

Animesing said:


> You wish is my command.
> 
> Anyone need the link for the black or white roms? I have the links if you want them.



Would you mind PMing them to me? I'd be really grateful.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 17, 2010)

Some of the Pokemon look really cool, wish I had a DS :3


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright, serebii fixed the stats and most importantly Meguroko and it's evolutions' type 

The world is perfect again.

I don't know what I would have done if Meguroko and it's evolutions ended up not being Ground/Dark. Would probably start a riot.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmpf, just gonna have to steal some game time from my furendo when English ROM makes it here.

All this mumbo-jumbo confuses me. 

EDIT: I found this Gen's Kirlia... Meloia.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2010)

first trainer i've encountered keeps beating me! cos i can't gain exp? damn...


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

So I come into this thread and all I see is bawwwwww.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 17, 2010)

The new pokes look....odd. I'm waiting to see what the official art looks like, but for now the sprites just look....odd.

I saw a lot of nice type combinations on some weird pokes 




Gil said:


> What's with the lack of speed? Is this a fuck up on Serebii's part or a Gamefreak revelation?



I noticed as well. Only Furijito has great speed this gen, and it doesn't look like the speedy kind.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Also, lots of awesome new Ghost Pokemon. And Bug types. Need me some of those.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 17, 2010)

*I wish this were the generation of evolutions of the previous gens*


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2010)

does anybody know when the Ken Sugimori artwork for the new generation will be released?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike Von J said:


> *I wish this were the generation of evolutions of the previous gens*



That's called Pokketto Monsutta Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

What the hell is Daruma mode? 



Death-kun said:


> Also, lots of awesome new Ghost Pokemon. And Bug types. Need me some of those.



Desukan and Shanderaa


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> That's called Pokketto Monsutta Diamond and Pearl.


Nice.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 17, 2010)

#598 UFO Nattorei. A must have.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What the hell is Daruma mode?
> 
> 
> 
> Desukan and Shanderaa




It's Hihidaruma's different form. It looks pretty different from it. It has Blue instead of Red for one, and it looks pretty sad


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's Hihidaruma's different form. It looks pretty different from it. It has Blue instead of Red for one, and it looks pretty sad



DEMSTATS


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Golbez said:


> #598 UFO Nattorei. A must have.



Damn right.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's Hihidaruma's different form. It looks pretty different from it. It has Blue instead of Red for one, and it looks pretty sad



pic now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> DEMSTATS



What about demstats? 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> pic now.



I don't have it . I saw it on Serebii fourms.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Also, lots of awesome new Ghost Pokemon. And Bug types. Need me some of those.



I could make a whole team out of just those two types for this game.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to say though, I'm kind of disappointed Mijimaru's evo wasn't bipedal.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, its "front legs" do look like hands...


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What about demstats?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it . I saw it on Serebii fourms.



105 	30 	105 	140 	105 	55

Holy fuckage.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> 105 	30 	105 	140 	105 	55
> 
> Holy fuckage.



It's so Physically weak...but pretty much awesome in everything else. What about Speed though? It's not great is it? I don't know what number is suppose to be good or bad for the stats . 55 is probably bad though.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Still a bit slow. Gets promptly ignored by Smogon.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Ironically enough, I think speed is going to be retcon'd from now on. Or Serebii fucked up again.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2010)

So I called my Tsutaja "Kizahappa". Smugleaf transcends language barriers.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

There's the fucker 

Serebii did fuck up on the stats it said, so maybe you missed the changes 

I'm fine with all the speed. Denchura and Warubiaru are fast enough for me, along with good Special Attack(Denchura) and Physical Attack (Warubiaru).


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Speed ain't an issue if Special Attack gets a priority move, I think.

What with abundance of Technicians here and there.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah Serebii changed them again. 

Ok, never mind then.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

> 17:12; Interesting but pointless; Tap the Pokémon on the summary screen and they'll jump and show their backsprite



Wish they implemented this much sooner. And on gym leaders. 



> 13:13; N confirmed to be affiliated with Team Plasma



That slimy son of a bitch.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

A lot of people were wondering why the stats looked so off. The Pokemon that were suppose to be slow were fast and the fast ones were slow 

It freaked the shit out of me  (Along with Meguroko and it's evolutions having only Ground as their type :ho)


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Gigaisu with 80 base speed


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Man, gotta exercise that golden rule again. 

"Nothing is ever confirmed."


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's so Physically weak...but pretty much awesome in everything else. What about Speed though? It's not great is it? I don't know what number is suppose to be good or bad for the stats . 55 is probably bad though.



55 is terribibble. But it makes up in the other places.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Birijion is not my lover. 

I like the design, I think I'll use that one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> u mad?
> 
> And just to let you know, Gen 1 doesn't mean they were the first Pokemon ever created. A lot of the newer generation Pokemon, including Gen V, were designed before/around the same time as the Pokemon in Gen 1. They don't sit down after every new generation and think of another 100+ Pokemon to design, most of the time these Pokemon are already designed and it's just a matter of deciding which generation/games to put them in.



Cite your source for this claim. Otherwise you're spouting shit.



> Oh and also, your "It's not a Pokemon, it's a Digimon!" point is moot, as Pokemon came before Digimon. Digimon ripped off of Pokemon, not the other way around. The idea for Pokemon was established by Satoshi in 1996. The first Digimon thing ever created was a Tamogatchi-esque virtual pet that popped up in 1997.



Digimon was released a year before Pokemon. EDIT: nevermind that was Tamagotchi...which Digimon was initially based from. Also that claim of Digimon ripping off Pokemon is BS. If you knew anything about the two series, you'd know that is FAR from the truth.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> Gigaisu with 80 base speed



Poor thing only has 25 now . Probably wont use it now. I like my Pokemon to be Fast and Powerful. Don't give a shit about defense(Why bother when you can just one shot all the time ).



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> 55 is terribibble. But it makes up in the other places.



Terrible? 

I would have considered it at less "Ok".

Is anything 70+ good for Speed? And what of the other types? Obviously anything 100+ is awesome


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2010)

I feel like these are some of the slowest pokemon we've ever seen..


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Terrible?
> 
> I would have considered it at less "Ok".
> 
> Is anything 70+ good for Speed? And what of the other types? Obviously anything 100+ is awesome



85+ for that damned OU tier, by my last count. 

Unless it's tough and can DD safely.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I like my Pokemon to be Fast and Powerful. Don't give a shit about defense(Why bother when you can just one shot all the time ).



I know exactly how you feel man. My only thing is I generally have one who is slow but powerful for a Sub-puncher, Like Azumarril...


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

MY WISH HAS FINALLY CAME TRUE!


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Munak said:


> MY WISH HAS FINALLY CAME TRUE!



Fuck Yeah.

My Ice version of Ursaring.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I know exactly how you feel man. My only thing is I generally have one who is slow but powerful for a Sub-puncher, Like Azumarril...



I like to be first so all my Pokemon need to be fast enough. Actually if it was possible I would remove all the defense from my Pokemon and make it Attack and Speed, the fuck you going to do when my Level 100 Yanmega comes at you with over 200 Speed and Special Attack, you going to do nothing but die :ho



Caelus said:


> I feel like these are some of the slowest pokemon we've ever seen..



I feel like you may have looked at the fucked up stats . The stats were mixed up and are fix now, there are quite a few fast Pokemon, at less what I consider fast anyways.



Munak said:


> 85+ for that damned OU tier, by my last count.
> 
> Unless it's tough and can DD safely.



OU, DD,  I don't fucking pay attention to that shit.

To me, for any stat it goes:
0-50=Bad
51-70=Ok
71-100=Good with some extra "o"s when it's closer to 90-100
101-130=Really good
131-150=Fucking awesome
151+=It's over you won 



That being said I like my Pokemon to be atless in the Really Good section when it comes to Speed and one of the Attacks. HP I'm fine with Ok and above, the Defenses can be Bad I wont care sine my Pokemon will one shot you anyways .



Gil said:


> Fuck Yeah.
> 
> My Ice version of Ursaring.



Only Ursaring is stronger


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> OU, DD,  I don't fucking pay attention to that shit.
> 
> To me, for any stat it goes:
> 0-50=Bad
> ...



Well, that also depends on the type. Fire tends to do great above 120 speed, Grass 100, and Water can pull 85 and still be a monster.

Also, stop hating on Polaraid.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I like to be first so all my Pokemon need to be fast enough. Actually if it was possible I would remove all the defense from my Pokemon and make it Attack and Speed, the fuck you going to do when my Level 100 Yanmega comes at you with over 200 Speed and Special Attack, you going to do nothing but die :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not after the stats reboot.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Munak said:


> Well, that also depends on the type. Fire tends to do great above 120 speed, Grass 100, and Water can pull 85 and still be a monster.
> 
> Also, stop hating on Polaraid.



I don't take type into consideration. It's not like a Water Pokemon with 85 will attack over a Fire with 120 . I'm just glad my Meguroko and evolutions as well as Denchura and it's pre evolution are good with Speed and one of the Attacks each. Not to mention both being dual types. I could solo the game with just the two of them .

Who's hating on Polaraid(), me? I'm not hating, Ursaring has more overall stats, therefore it's stronger . I actually like the Polar Bear more then it anyways 



Gil said:


> Not after the stats reboot.



Say what? 

I read something about that, has that been confirmed though? :ho


----------



## AndreAtomic (Sep 17, 2010)

A PURE ELECTRIC POKEMON WITH FUCKING LEVITATE

>50 Speed

...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Serebii has Dream World Abilities for some Pokemon now


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't take type into consideration. It's not like a Water Pokemon with 85 will attack over a Fire with 120 . I'm just glad my Meguroko and evolutions as well as Denchura and it's pre evolution are good with Speed and one of the Attacks each. Not to mention both being dual types. I could solo the game with just the two of them .
> 
> Who's hating on Polaraid(), me? I'm not hating, Ursaring has more overall stats, therefore it's stronger . I actually like the Polar Bear more then it anyways
> 
> ...



I believe it was in one of the interviews with the creators. I'll go ask one of the Serebii ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Cite your source for this claim. Otherwise you're spouting shit.


Just 'cause you haven't received old news doesn't mean he's spouting shit. It's been said many times that some Pokemon don't make the draft and so are left for later. For example, Shellos/Gastrodon originally being for Generation 3, or the Lass in Kanto that says how wonderful it'd be for a pink Pokemon with a flower pattern.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> Fuck Yeah.
> 
> My Ice version of Ursaring.



Spiky ball sack?


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

There's some pretty awesome looking grass pokemon this gen.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Sep 17, 2010)

I love how they made so many diferent bug pokemon. They look awesome too.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 17, 2010)

Needs moar gorillaz.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

AndreAtomic said:


> I love how they made so many diferent bug pokemon. They look awesome too.



I agree. Bug Pokemon are some of my favorite, but for some reason I'm not to crazy about real life bugs .

I like bugs in anything really(Digimon, Yugioh, etc...) just not real life.

Weirdness is cool


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Serebii has Dream World Abilities for some Pokemon now


No news if Dream World Pokemon get a special move set though. I'm hoping for Dream World Bulbasaur to know Leaf Storm or Grass Mixer.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Serebii has Dream World Abilities for some Pokemon now



The Raichu family gets shafted, Azumarril can't work with anything but Huge Power, Donphan would be better if I was using sandstorm for it but Sturdy was upgraded, Ambipom got shafted, Togekiss got shafted, and I'm uncertain on Lucario.

Torchic line is going to be dangerous now... As will Breloom... And Gliscor...


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not the biggest fan of this gen, a lot of them really do look uninspired but hopefully the game play is awesome as always~!


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Charizard slower than Blastoise and Venasaur? WTF


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

damn can't gain any exp. guess my playthrough ends here.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Charizard slower than Blastoise and Venasaur? WTF



LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Vanity (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish I could tell which of these Pokemon are legendaries.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 17, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Spiky ball sack?



I quite like the polar bear with the spiky ball sack. Why does no one else?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

somebody should pm me the rom :ho


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

It's head looks too small.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> No news if Dream World Pokemon get a special move set though. I'm hoping for Dream World Bulbasaur to know Leaf Storm or Grass Mixer.



I doubt there will be special moves. They will probably give some old Pokemon other moves from the past, I think they did it before.



Drunkenwhale said:


> The Raichu family gets shafted, Azumarril can't work with anything but Huge Power, Donphan would be better if I was using sandstorm for it but Sturdy was upgraded, Ambipom got shafted, Togekiss got shafted, and I'm uncertain on Lucario.
> 
> Torchic line is going to be dangerous now... As will Breloom... And Gliscor...




What do you mean by shafted? 

Pichu and up have Lightningrod, so it would be could in double or triple battles while you use a Water Pokemon with it. Although, it's not the greatest of abilities, it's still not the worst. I'm sure people were expecting/hoping for Motor Drive though.

Azuril and up don't have their ability translated yet and it's suppose to be a new one so it could be useful.

Phanpy and up with Sand Veil is probably best with a Ground Rock and Steel team, but it's still not a bad ability. It could learn some moves that have bad accuracy so this could be useful for that.

Aipom and up with Skill Link means multiply hit moves will do 5 all the time, although it doesn't look like they learn much of those, they could still learn them in BW. 

Togepi and up have better chance of critical hits now, that's not bad. Although they aren't the best attackers.

Riolu and up don't have theirs revealed yet, so why even mention them :ho

Torchic and up with Speed Boost doesn't seem that dangerous, get a fast Water Pokemon and knock it out with one hit .

Shroomish and Breloom have Quick Feet and Technician so you will have to hope it gets a status problem and for Breloom you need 60 and lower base power moves. 

Gligar and Gliscor either can't be Poisoned or get HP restore if Poisoned. But it all depends on the opponent Pokemon. For sure will be good against Poison types.

With so many different Pokemon, some are bound to get some abilities that aren't the greatest for them. So long as my favorite Pokemon get good ones I'm fine. Gliscor's abilities I'm fine with. Although I don't think I will end up using Dream World, not exactly sure how it works but I think Global Link is connected to it, which I don't understand either but I think it's connected to Wi-fi which I don't think I can even use  

So actually...I hope all the Pokemon get crappy abilities since I wont ever be able to use them


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> I quite like the polar bear with the spiky ball sack. Why does no one else?



Oh well, +1 to humanizing pokemon more.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> you don't like designs but you'll still buy the game


Like I said I think half are amazing and half look stupid. I'm buying this game for the amazing Pokemon.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> I quite like the polar bear with the spiky ball sack. Why does no one else?



Reread the past 5 pages, bro.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Can anyone direct me to the Dream World abilities page?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 17, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> List of pokemon i really don't like (excluding those who have evolutions i do like):
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New Pokemon_
> 
> ...



The second last one you posted....I think it's meant to be like a flat-fish. You know like a sole fish? It's not a water type at all but it looks like a fish to me.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Munak said:


> Can anyone direct me to the Dream World abilities page?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait, wtf dream world holds all the previous gen pokemon in them?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

No, you bring a Pokemon from another gen and it'll grant them another ability.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, alright. Was about to say.........


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks. 

Dogs just became more dangerous... now they have means of healing, especially Suicune.

Breloom with Technician... monster attack with Mach Punch? :

Milotic with Cute Charm... fits her exactly, and now with more tanking irritation. pek

But then again, they made the same steps back. Sceptile with Unburden? 

Jolteon with Quick Feet... thinks there are a lot they're making redundant.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Charizard slower than Blastoise and Venasaur? WTF



NEVER!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I doubt there will be special moves. They will probably give some old Pokemon other moves from the past, I think they did it before.


I was mainly referring to the special Dream World starters that have a code for them. They might have a special move set.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm...lets take a guess at what some of the pokemon names will be in english, shall we?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> No, you bring a Pokemon from another gen and it'll grant them another ability.



That's not what I'm reading on Serebii. 



> Within the Dream World, you'll occassionally encounter a variety of Pokemon. These Pokemon are not typically avabilable within Isshu region and thus are mostly Pokemon that were previously native to Kanto, Johot, Hoenn & Sinnoh. These Pokemon, once you have befriend them, will then be able to be encountered within a specific area of Isshu. In this area, you will be able to capture them with great ease.
> 
> Many of the Pokemon within the Dream World will have abilities that the Pokemon you transfer over from Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, & SoulSilver don't normally have, such as Vaporeon with Hydration and Glaceon with Ice Body.



Damn Serebii with it's not right-click function 

So it seems like you go to Dream World, see a Pokemon in Dream World, go to some place where you can catch that Pokemon with ease and with the new ability.

If you transfer the Pokemon over then it will probably not have the new ability


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

Chillarmy is set for the ball, as is Zebraika. (Too easy to pass)

Garbarrage is my bet for the garbage Pokemon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I was mainly referring to the special Dream World starters that have a code for them. They might have a special move set.



Oh, well maybe then. I thought you were talking overall.



Animesing said:


> Hmm...lets take a guess at what some of the pokemon names will be in english, shall we?



You can do whatever you want but that doesn't mean we'll all follow you. There's no real point in guessing since they can pretty much make any names they want. It's fun to guess but why not talk about confirm stuff instead.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

We are talking bout confirmed stuff and it was kinda meant as a joke anyways.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Pics courtesy of Wulava from Serebii.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

> Some basic run through to where I am now:
> 
> Kanako Town
> - get Starter and battle your rivals
> ...



Courtesy of Coronis from Serebii.


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2010)

my face


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Dem stats makin my d!@# real hard right about now.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Daruma Mode might replace someone on my team if it's design is as sexy as it's stats.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Lets go! FIRE FANG!


----------



## Vanity (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pics courtesy of Wulava from Serebii.



I wonder which people in that last picture are the new gym leaders.

The new badges look awesome.

Pokemon #641 looks like it has a tentacle. :S


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I wonder which people in that last picture are the new gym leaders.
> 
> The new badges look awesome.
> 
> Pokemon #641 looks like it has a tentacle. :S



Order of People:
1-Male Playable character
2-Female Playable character
3-Cheren
4-Belle
5-Poddo or Koon(First Gym Leader, uses Fire or Water depending who is who)
6-Poddo or Koon(First Gym Leader, uses Fire or Water depending who is who)
7-Dento(First Gym Leader, uses Grass)
8-Aloe(Second Gym Leader, uses Normal)
9-Atei(Third Gym Leader, uses Bug)
10-Kamitsure(Fourth Gym Leader, uses Electric)
11-Yakon(Fifth Gym Leader, uses Ground)
12-Furou(Sixth Gym Leader, uses Flying)
13-Hachiku(Seventh Gym Leader, uses Ice)
14-Iris(Eighth Gym Leader for White or Black I don't know which one, uses Dragon)
15-Shaga(Eighth Gym Leader for White or Black I don't know which one, uses Dragon)
16-Shikimi(First Elite Four, uses Ghost)
17-Giima(Second Elite Four, uses Dark)
18-Renbu(Third Elite Four, uses Fighting)
19-Katorena(Fourth Elite Four, uses Psychic)
20-Adeku(Champion, uses mix types. Belle is Champion first though)
21-N(Part of Team Plasma, uses Choroneko only from what I know)
22-Geechisu(Part of Team Plasma, I don't know what he uses...drugs from the look of it :ho)

I'm not sure about the Elite Four order but the Gyms are confirmed.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2010)

The badges are win, but most of the new pokemon designs are fucking horrendous. Especially the starter evo's.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

I like Mijumaru's evo now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Kek said:


> Daruma Mode might replace someone on my team if it's design is as sexy as it's stats.





There is the fanart of it, it will pretty much look like that, since we got fanart of a bunch of Pokemon and it ended up looking nearly 100% the same, just the game is more detailed.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

^ Hmm, maybe. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I like Mijumaru's evo now.



I remember when I swore I would never choose derpderp. 

Silly me.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Re posting for those who didn't see it and are too lazy to check a few pages back 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Some basic run through to where I am now:
> 
> Kanako Town
> - get Starter and battle your rivals
> ...





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pics courtesy of Wulava from Serebii.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> There is the fanart of it, it will pretty much look like that, since we got fanart of a bunch of Pokemon and it ended up looking nearly 100% the same, just the game is more detailed.



Looks more like a daruma doll now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> They go Ghost-Dark-Psychic-Fighting. Each E4 is effective against the next.



I thought so, I wasn't sure since the picture has everything else in perfect order I got confused 


More stuff:



> The Flying-type legendary trio are Male only
> 
> Cheren in Sanyou have Level 8 Tsutarja and Level 8 Choroneko



Courtesy of Serebii from Serebii :ho. Pretty sure his name is Joe


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2010)

The character pics are GREAT! Such cool looking gym leaders and stuff.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Any more info on the N guy?
He seems like the most interesting character to me


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I thought so, I wasn't sure since the picture has everything else in perfect order I got confused


Bit of a fail on my part, though. Ghost isn't effective against Dark. Having it Dark-Ghost-Psychic-Fighting would make sense. But Serebii says that Ghost is first and then Dark. But there's a chance that pic is actually correct, making it that each E4 is effective against the PREVIOUS, which actually makes more sense.

Hello. 

But, yeah, the sprites on there are probably taken in order of appearance. But then again, N's sprite is shown after the Bruno-wannabe, so maybe it's not.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Any more info on the N guy?
> He seems like the most interesting character to me




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently he dies.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm going to post info on the Gym puzzles of what I know so far:



> Gym 1-It's a question and answer puzzle. Deals with Fire, Water, and Grass. You have to say which is stronger then the other. If you guess wrong you face a trainer(I think), if you guess right you proceed(Anyone who guesses wrong sucks...just saying . Although I'll guess wrong for the EXP and money ). Once you correctly guess them all you make it to the room with Dento, Poddo and Koon. You face the one who has a the type that is stronger against your starter type(So if you pick Mijumaru you face Dento who uses the Grass type Monkey, Yanappu and Yooterii. The other two uses the other Monkeys, Red hair for the Fire and Blue hair for the Water, both also have Yooterii.)I think you can only battle one. You get the badge once you win.
> 
> Gym 2-Question and answer. I don't know what they're about but you face Aloe after you get it right.
> 
> ...



That's all I know for now.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I like Mijumaru's evo now.



Anything happen?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Any more info on the N guy?
> He seems like the most interesting character to me



He's connected to Team Plasma, he gets crowned(Plasma have Kingdom fetish ), he loves Pokemon and wants them to be free from humans. I think that's all the confirmed info.



Pesky Bug said:


> Bit of a fail on my part, though. Ghost isn't effective against Dark. Having it Dark-Ghost-Psychic-Fighting would make sense. But Serebii says that Ghost is first and then Dark. But there's a chance that pic is actually correct, making it that each E4 is effective against the PREVIOUS, which actually makes more sense.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> But, yeah, the sprites on there are probably taken in order of appearance. But then again, N's sprite is shown after the Bruno-wannabe, so maybe it's not.



Well N is for Team Plasma and is followed by another member of Team Plasma. So it's not necessarily in order of appearance more along the lines of putting them in sections(Playable characters, rivals, gym leaders, elite four + champion, and team plasma). We just have to wait and see. It's hard to tell since it seems like they all have the same leveled Pokemon for the first time 




> Not much of a showdown with Team Plasma. Just face a series of grunts and after you beat the last one, he returns the fossil to you. One of the 7 sages of Team Plasma appears though, named Asura.
> 
> Arrived in Hiun City now. Kinda hard to navigate around in the city with all the angling. The Sky Arrow Bridge is basically just for visual effect from what I see. No battles take place on it, you just watch the scenery pass by as you walk by.
> 
> ...



Courtesy of Coronis from Serebii.



> Oh, in case anyone was wondering, Pokédex is counted by Seeing and not Catching again



Courtesy of Serebii from Serebii.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Serebii has added moves learned by the new Pokemon by level up.



> The Day Care CEntre is in Route 3
> 
> You battle Cheren again in Route 3. Level 14 Tsutarja & Level 12 Choroneko



Courtesy of Serebii from Serebii.

Cheren picks the starter stronger to you so it will probably be Level 14 Tsutaja, Pokabu, or Mijumaru depending on which starter you pick.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 17, 2010)

The Black & White [Battle] Soundtrack:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

> Battling Team Plasma in The Opening of an Underground Water Vein. It's a cave...and yes, it has Zub...I mean Koromori
> 
> You team up with Cheren in this battle. He has his starter, Level 14
> 
> ...



Courtesy of Serebii from Serebii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

pokemon black doesn't work on the R4i 


goddamnit


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

It's music time 

 Gym Leader Music

 Elite Four Music

 Legendary Pokemon Music


EDIT: I've never cared much about the music but these sound awesome to me


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> Anything happen?



Nope, just starting to like it more. 

Or are you talking about the game? Well a lot of stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

4 gyms in one day? I was hoping they'd be hard like the ones in kanto and johto.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> 4 gyms in one day? I was hoping they'd be hard like the ones in kanto and johto.



Gyms are never hard for me 

I read someone was already on the sixth gym. It all depends how good you are.

I could probably beat them all in a day or two myself. I don't having the fucking game though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

pokemon white also doesn't work on the R4i


----------



## Fran (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's music time
> 
> Gym Leader Music
> 
> ...



Elite four theme  . . . That's some crazy shit


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy fuck. That blows Gold & Silver out the water.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

haha sexy set, Gil.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEeFfQy8x7U[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone wanna try?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

> Gym Leaders Full teams:
> Dento, Poddo, or Kon: Lv.12 Yorterrie, Lv.14 Yanappu/Hiyappu/Baoppu
> Aloe: Lv.18 Harderia, Lv.20 Meerhog
> Aati: Lv.21 Hoiiga, Lv.21 Ishizumai, Lv.23 Hahakomori
> ...



What push overs.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok. Patched Rom exists.

Have fun Guys !


----------



## Fran (Sep 17, 2010)

Jesus . . .  that was fast. Want


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Ok. Patched Rom exists.
> 
> Have fun Guys !



GIVE US A CLUE MAN!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Gil said:


> THATS NOT FAIR!



I will upload it dont worry


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I will upload it dont worry



Had me worried, pay attention Supreme.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

Gym Leader songs sound sweet. Much more fun to listen to. Almost makes me feel like kicking Dr. Robotnik's ass.

Elite Four Music is an audio illusion. I'm not really in a psychotropic rave, I'm not, I'm not. *clicks heels*

Legendary music reminds me of something you would hear in a final fantasy game for battle music. This is a good direction.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

This is most likely a false rom.

R4i doesn't load it and just freezes, trojan discovered and had a unknown process running in the background, got rid of it.

the patcher that comes with it doesn't work since it is made to handle ppf or something files and not ptc files like that "patch" is.

false alarm guys nobody gets it working and more people are complaining about viruses

I got this result when looking up the process that suddenly runs after opening the patcher



> Associated Malware Groups
> The unsafe files using this name are associated with the malware group:
> 
> Cloaked Malware
> ...


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, Seribii is somehow getting past the ROM problems. I think he's using experience cheats or something. That's what I saw somebody suggest on their forums, at least.

Can't find them, though...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2010)

there a stream here


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Well, Seribii is somehow getting past the ROM problems. I think he's using experience cheats or something. That's what I saw somebody suggest on their forums, at least.
> 
> Can't find them, though...



Actually, it's a hex edit. I did it myself and checked it worked, which it does. A lot simpler than I thought it'd be, too.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 17, 2010)

How do you do it? Anyway, most designs this gen are fine. Does anyone agree that the 4th was one of the best?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> How do you do it?



Oh, no need to worry now. There's a patch that'll do it for you.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

Hope everyone is enjoying their game. 

Do the animations look good? Cutscenes? 3D graphics?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their game.
> 
> Do the animations look good? Cutscenes? 3D graphics?



Don't look at me like that. I actually have White ordered. But as it won't be here 'til Wednesday, why not play the ROM now?

As for the animations, they're awesome. Smugleaf stands up straight after a bit and starts crossing his arms and tapping his feet. He's officially the most awesome starter in Pok?mon history now. The 3D graphics are also really good - there's such an obvious difference between this and the previous games. Really surprising.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> How do you do it? Anyway, most designs this gen are fine. Does anyone agree that the 4th was one of the best?



half of 4th was just lame cross evos. 

I will forever love johto the most.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their game.
> 
> Do the animations look good? Cutscenes? 3D graphics?



The sprites and animations in this game are amazing. Don't let the Serebii screenshots of the Pokemon sprites fool you. They look so much more amazing when playing the game.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 17, 2010)

Do can someone help find a rar emulator? I think the 4th gen starters were the greatest since the first gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

WHY IS IT SO FUCKING CUTE.

WHY.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't do it Jotaro.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Double the cuteness, double the fun.

I'm glad there are loads of awesome Bug types this gen.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

lol at the patch being a virus. I got enough play in i wanted anyways. Got to play in the first two towns, got to catch 2 poke and pick my starter i wanted and gave it the name i wanted. 

I can patiently wait until march now without any bitching. 

Besides i want to read what's going on.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at the patch being a virus. I got enough play in i wanted anyways. Got to play in the first two towns, got to catch 2 poke and pick my starter i wanted and gave it the name i wanted.
> 
> I can patiently wait until march now without any bitching.
> 
> Besides i want to read what's going on.



Wait, I got an exp patch and it's not a virus.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 17, 2010)

My pokemon white ROM won't work on any rom I try.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 17, 2010)

My team favourites that I am considering for team



Will decide by considering best type combination.

Will the haters seriously just quit. They add bad pokes to every gen. At least this gen expanded on different type combinations. Instead of water, water, and more water.


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 17, 2010)

Win........


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> My pokemon white ROM won't work on any rom I try.



Are you using desmume 0.9.6?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes Mari, join the pirates. =w=

Dang, it's hard to decide on what I'll want my final team to be. There's lots that I like.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

This little guy right here is actually my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> This little guy right here is actually my favorite pokemon.



Damn straight bro.

It's just so adorable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

Not even that, but the typing. Bug/Electric.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Not even that, but the typing. Bug/Electric.



And because it's part Bug, Ground only has normal effectiveness against it.  And because it's part Electric, Flying only has normal effectiveness against it.

BEST OF BOTH WORLDS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah. And I mean... SPECIAL ATTACK AND SPEED COUNT ME IN.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Sep 17, 2010)

You know what would make this awesomer? If somehow, it was possible to play others on the DS emulator like Wifi. Ah well, back to enjoying the game


----------



## Stalin (Sep 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Are you using desmume 0.9.6?



Yes i am using one. My rom is a RAR file.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 17, 2010)

Can someone plz send me a PM as to where I can get the ROM + Fix ;<


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Denchura just got even more awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

How so, Kujo?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a fanart round here.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How so, Kujo?



This is how:



Death-kun said:


> And because it's part Bug, Ground only has normal effectiveness against it.  And because it's part Electric, Flying only has normal effectiveness against it.
> 
> BEST OF BOTH WORLDS.


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> WHY IS IT SO FUCKING CUTE.
> 
> WHY.



I KNOW RIGHT.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> I KNOW RIGHT.



I WANT A SWARM OF THEM AS MY PETS. 

As soon as I can find a good fanart of it I want to request an avy lol.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










WTB those as the starters than the POS ones we got Gen5.


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I WANT A SWARM OF THEM AS MY PETS.
> 
> As soon as I can find a good fanart of it I want to request an avy lol.



Share some of them with me! 

Look at these cute mofos.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2010)

All my R4 says when i try to play is load rom errcode=-5, please reset system


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 18, 2010)

So much ROM talk, and Im not about to make it any better 


Lyra said:


> Oh, no need to worry now. There's a patch that'll do it for you.



Can I get multiple people confirming that this works? I just can't seem to get it to work for me....


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2010)

What does it say when you attempt it?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> Share some of them with me!
> 
> Look at these cute mofos.



We will have a farm full of cute little Bachuru. =w= And they will roam free and zap anything they want and make cute little webs.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2010)

So wait....

Edit: Seems N is his actual name so far.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 18, 2010)

Legend said:


> What does it say when you attempt it?



I get an error message saying "the system cannot find the file specified".  I think it's a problem with the output file, because I'm fairly sure I did everything else correctly, and I have no idea what the hell the output file is for.

Basically, I don't know what to put in for the output file.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2010)

ugh this crap gets me frustrated


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

I only dislike 36 of the new pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh cool, Team Plasma battle.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm gonna leave this thread now.

Don't want to get spoiled.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Sep 18, 2010)

First N battle. I'm so slow lol.

I LOVE this theme:


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm gonna leave this thread now.
> 
> Don't want to get spoiled.



It's hard to get spoiled when no one here can translate what's being said.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 18, 2010)

I really like the lantern thang. That's the shit.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 18, 2010)

Death Kun is Jesus.

Seriously, I owe you one. That works perfectly.

EDIT: Sorry, I'd rep you if I could


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2010)

im only it worked for me


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I really like the lantern thang. That's the shit.



I really couldn't have imagined a better Ghost/Fire type. I was always hoping that when a Ghost/Fire type came along it would be a candle/lantern, and lo and behold that's exactly what it is. 



DragonTiger said:


> Death Kun is Jesus.
> 
> Seriously, I owe you one. That works perfectly.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I'd rep you if I could



Well I got it initially from Saiko, so I'm not the one who should get all the thanks.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

So what do I need in order to play this game?


----------



## Munak (Sep 18, 2010)

Kind of a stupid question, but can you manipulate their sprites like the Pokes?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2010)

knowledge of the japanese literature.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG!!!! The cuteness overflows!

I seriously love the new spiders. They are some of my top favs in this. I really want to train one.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 18, 2010)

Fucking AMAZING B/W remix of the Kanto champion theme [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLyFDpuj2Iw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my fav music track so far:


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't know the controls of the game either on keyboard. Someone help a brother out?

EDIT:Nevermind. Figured the controls out. Now to play w/o knwing a lick of what's going on.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 18, 2010)

someone help me out finding a decent emulator and rom for pokemon b&w. Will give repp


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2010)

holy crap at the spoilers on Serebii


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

Well yeah. The guy is giving new information. He just got the game.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2010)

I meant the ending of the game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm loving how much more the story plays it's part. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

I have gotten my first badge, beat up Team Plasma a bit, and battled Cheren for the 3rd time. I've noticed that you really battle your rivals A LOT in this game. I've battled Cheren three times and Belle two times, and like I said, I only have the first badge lol.

Anyway, after college homework, I'm gonna start the game back up. Praise be to the Acekard for letting me play it on DS!



Pesky Bug said:


> I can't decide which of these is more cuter:



You know what's cuter?

Both of them playing with each other.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Omg  

The Room Cleaner of the Office has the Trashbag-kun Pokemon


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

I...Love....You.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Does serebii have the story spoiler tagged? I don't want all the excitement of the story spilled out 6 months before i can even play the game in english.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Not the entire story, but a majority of it.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you guys help find a rar emulator?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2010)

By the by, did anyone else hear in their head Urkel go "Did I do tha~t" after wrecking the room against Belle? Or am I weird like that?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

I lol'd, but nothing like that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Could you guys help find a rar emulator?



unzip the file with winrar or winzip  the rar file contains the .NDS


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm trying to open it with winrar but I'm having a hard time.


----------



## RikodouGai (Sep 18, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying to open it with winrar but I'm having a hard time.


Just right click on the file you're trying to extract and click "Extract Files", then choose where you want them to be extracted.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 18, 2010)

Try Winzip.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Assuming the file is a Rar/Zip - Right Click- Go to Extract Files- It'll ask you where you want to extract- Click Ok- wait for the unpack- You should get a confirmation sound that it's finished unpacking- Wherever you chose to unpack it (preferably your desktop) there should be a folder - check if you have an *NDS* file.


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm trying really hard not to be spoiled.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying to open it with winrar but I'm having a hard time.



oh dear god.

right click the rar file and then extract then you pick where you want the map to go or just pick "extract to "name of the rarfile"" and you get a new map at the same place the rar is saved.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm trying really hard not to be spoiled.



GIVE IN TO THE SPOILERS


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

How do you like him now, hmm?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2010)

got it working


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Caught myself a Mamepato. Time to train it.

Pigeon ftw.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

Pigeon is pretty cool. I'm more of a martial arts guy myself. Also, that Rock Flying type is awesome.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2010)

Just looked through the B/W pokedex again. Does anyone think theres too many bug and fighting types in this version?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How do you like him now, hmm?



Didn't someone say how hilarious it would be if miju ended up having the best 3rd stage?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Hm, I found Koromori and the first stage of Gigaisu in a cave, but I don't really want them. I'll save my party spots for other Pokemon.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2010)

My current team...

Level 20 Janobii
Level 15 Hiyappu
Level 15 Shimama
Level 11 Dangoro

I really want to know where Hihidaruma and Zuruggu are found, 'cause I want them as soon as they're available. 

*edit:* Just caught a new guy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Didn't someone say how hilarious it would be if miju ended up having the best 3rd stage?



Right? Those sketches make him look completely badass. Mijumaru for the win!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

My current team is...

Level 16 Mijumaru
Level 14 Baoppu
Level 12 Mamepato

I need to get further in the game. :c


----------



## Munak (Sep 18, 2010)

Not to mention he stands on his damn hind legs. All right, I take it back. Bipedal or not, he's ace.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Daikenki (Mijumaru's final evo) > life

It's over, Daikenki won Gen 5.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Right? Those sketches make him look completely badass. Mijumaru for the win!



It's weird, isn't it? Tsutaja and Mijumaru are both pretty epic, but Pokabu actually sucks. I can't wait for my actual White to come in the mail, so I can have Mijumaru and Tsutaja in the same party.


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

And I said I would never pick mijumaru


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

For those entering and reading this thread who still haven't embraced Mijumaru's final evolution:


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

I HAVE MY FUTACHIMARU!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> For those entering and reading this thread who still haven't embraced Mijumaru's final evolution:



Just as epic as I knew it would be.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2010)

Gil said:


> I HAVE MY FUTACHIMARU!!





Gil said:


> FUTACHIMARU!!





Gil said:


> FUTA!!



 **


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I thought when I first heard it xDD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2010)

I have stayed true to my word and picked Tsutaja.  Nicknamed SmugL. Damn Japanese and their weirdass alphabet.


----------



## Munak (Sep 18, 2010)

Doesn't Futa mean two, though?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

It's means a pair, yeah, referring to his shells... I hope.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I have stayed true to my word and picked Tsutaja.  Nicknamed SmugL. Damn Japanese and their weirdass alphabet.



See, you're not doing it right. Should've called it きざはっぱ, which is Japanese for Smugleaf.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a penismon iirc.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> For those entering and reading this thread who still haven't embraced Mijumaru's final evolution:


I still don't think it works as Futachimaru's evolved form but as a seperate Pokemon it's alright. I'm still giving Futachimaru an everstone but I've grown to accept Daikenki.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Ech, is that a fanart?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> See, you're not doing it right. Should've called it きざはっぱ, which is Japanese for Smugleaf.


I stay true to my origins and use English! Even though English isn't my mother language... Whatever.
*Spoiler*: __ 



My character's name is my RL name in Japanese.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Gabriel (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## vampiredude (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey what program do you guys use to run the fix patches for the rom?


----------



## Burke (Sep 18, 2010)

ThreeDaysGrace said:


> It's more of a digivolution...



Cut the digimon crap


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheren and Belle seriously need to get a life.
So far, they're everywhere. Every new place I go, it's either or both just bugging me. Not being able to understand them isn't helping much, either. xD


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 18, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Cut the digimon crap



It's not crap. Pok?mon just shine when they evolve. However, in that video, that pocket monster disintegrates and reassembles like in Digimon Tamers. It's a fact.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 18, 2010)

At least the evolution looks cool.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 18, 2010)

Nintendo is trying to get all the pokemon sites to take down pokemon black and white pics or bad things will happen. You can read about it on pokebeach.com


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

What good will that do?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 18, 2010)

trying to prevent pictures being spread on the internet? oh nintendo you should know better


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

You can't control the internet lawl.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

*Patiently waits for Daikenki fanart*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> Nintendo is trying to get all the pokemon sites to take down pokemon black and white pics or bad things will happen. You can read about it on pokebeach.com


it probably was a troll or something that sended that letter.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Who here is playing the game?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Illegally?

*raises hand*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 18, 2010)

Game runs so slow


----------



## scerpers (Sep 18, 2010)

> VIA EMAIL
> URGENT & TIME SENSITIVE: IMMEDIATE ATTENTION REQUIRED
> September 18, 2010
> Registrant
> ...



lol                      .


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

So the ROMs have been out for a while now. Why is it taking so long to rip the sprites of the Pokemon?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Woo, just caught myself a cute little Kurumiru. =w=



Linkdarkside said:


> it probably was a troll or something that sended that letter.



It isn't a troll.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Who here is playing the game?



I am.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> lol                      .



I think they're getting this shit because they were promoting the ROM.

The game is already out, so no damage can be done to the franchise.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It isn't a troll.


The fact it ends with
"Very truly yours,
X"
Gives the impression it might be. The "very truly yours" I can understand but the X, that's very out of place. You tend to see them in emails to people you know personally not someone you're considering taking to court.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

What have you guys called your starters?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> The fact it ends with
> "Very truly yours,
> X"
> Gives the impression it might be. The "very truly yours" I can understand but the X, that's very out of place. You tend to see them in emails to people you know personally not someone you're considering taking to court.


Objection! (I'd say it fits the situation)


			
				PokeBeach said:
			
		

> We just got  *(edited to remove personal info obviously)* asking to  take down all of our Black and White images or bad stuff will happen. I  called the lawyer who sent the letter and he said he'll be making the  rounds on other Pokemon sites as well and that they're doing an  investigation. I was first on their list. I'm about to go out while  Bangiras plays the game due to a family emergency but I have 24 hours to  remove the images. Joy! Anyways, we'll continue to play the game and  report what we find like we've been doing. Oh and the lawyer said he  likes my site.


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

Its definately because of the ROMs. 

Otherwise, where were they when DP came out?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Objection! (I'd say it fits the situation)


I wasn't saying it was a troll. I was saying there was a good argument for it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I wasn't saying it was a troll. I was saying there was a good argument for it.


Not really an argument since WPM says that he's the one who put the X there.
No room for question.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2010)

Hes in the elite four


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Not really an argument since WPM says that he's the one who put the X there.
> No room for question.


Ah. I though the X was like how you add them to the end of a letter or card.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Smugy Lvl 44
Cell ( Rankurusu ) Lvl 42


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 18, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> Hey what program do you guys use to run the fix patches for the rom?



plz i need to know, it will be very helpfull, thx in advance


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 18, 2010)

Sazando is da shit


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Smugy Lvl 44
> Cell ( Rankurusu ) Lvl 42



How you get pass the second cave?! >.<


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Gil said:


> How you get pass the second cave?! >.<



The one that is Blue with the Gear Pokemon and the 1 st Level of the UFO Pokemon ?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish it was already americanized 
I wanna play it.
When do we get it? March 011? Why so long?


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

Because the japanese like to watch us suffer


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2010)

Gil said:


> Illegally?
> 
> *raises hand*



*raises hand slowly as well*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 18, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Hes in the elite four



So sad I'm actually watching this but when he sent out that  Legendary I was like


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

Why can't I play this game


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

DAMN IT WHY ISN'T IT SPRING 2011.


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> So sad I'm actually watching this but when he sent out that  Legendary I was like



Same here..Most epic rival battle in pokemon.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> The one that is Blue with the Gear Pokemon and the 1 st Level of the UFO Pokemon ?



YES. I can't leave.


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 18, 2010)

So what are the new legendary pokemon, titans?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Gil said:


> YES. I can't leave.



The Big Blue Stones are Magnets and you can push the smaller ones to it.

But you probably know this .. 

Hmm where are you stuck especially ?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 18, 2010)

at least you can play


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Btw. N is a pimp he has a own Ninja Squad or whatever the fuck that was.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> The Big Blue Stones are Magnets and you can push the smaller ones to it.
> 
> But you probably know this ..
> 
> Hmm where are you stuck especially ?



....

Holy fuck, I did not know that. Just left the cave


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if the PokeRadar is going to be back in these games?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> Because the japanese like to watch us suffer



Its there payback for dropping the atomic bomb

**


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2010)

So, anyone know who the Elite Four Champ is yet?


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Btw. N is a pimp he has a own Ninja Squad or whatever the fuck that was.



N is a modafucking pimp


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So, anyone know who the Elite Four Champ is yet?



*Spoiler*: __ 




1st Time = Bere
2nd Time = Such an Badass Mofo called Adeku


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics plz.**


----------



## Saiko (Sep 18, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> Pics plz.**



Got the Info from Sites.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2010)

sprite sheet is out


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think the pre Gen V's are any different


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't think the pre Gen V's are any different


if you expect them to remake sprites for every old gen pokemon in future generations ,your dreaming there 649 pokemon now.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Arcanine and Persian look different.


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 18, 2010)

The last pokemon is really ugly...


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Jolteon's sprite looks better now.

Scyther and Dragonite also look different.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder when we'll get to see what the shiny versions of the new Pokemon look like.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't think the pre Gen V's are any different


Looks like you missed most of Hoenn then.


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 18, 2010)

The last pokemon is far from being awesome( Arceus was so much better).


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 18, 2010)

The fourth from the last one looks freaking amazing, though.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2010)

My rom doesn't show attack animations.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I wonder when we'll get to see what the shiny versions of the new Pokemon look like.


here save as   i think you need Win Rar to open it.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

HOLY FUCK @ TREECKO LINE


----------



## Stalin (Sep 18, 2010)

Theres something with my ROM, it won't show the attack animations.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Looks like you missed most of Hoenn then.



Yeah, I made it to like Pikachu then posted


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Scyther with the R/B/Y look.

Nice one Gamefreak.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 18, 2010)

*I have the game!!!!!*

*Pok?mon Black [JPN] - Episode 1*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sltv7BBLrL4&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*Pok?mon Black [JPN] - Episode 2 *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5nPn8Nj31s&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> sprite sheet is out



Cool thanks.

The spider one doesn't look that different but it's a darker yellow.

The shiny evolved zebra looks awesome.

And holy shit #545...that bug Pokemon...it's awesome as a shiny. I never noticed it had those spots on it before....but they really show up on it when it's a shiny.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Weavile looks awesome.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 18, 2010)

#635 looks like the yu-gi-oh card Twin-Headed Dragon


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't wait 'til the Sugimori sketches of the new Pokemon are revealed.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 18, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> sprite sheet is out



Sweet, Charizard's sprite is the same. Best Zard sprite imo. 

Arcanine looks awesome, and thank God they didn't use the HGSS Jolteon and Scyther sprites. These aren't as good as the DP's, but miles better than the HGSS ones. My only gripe is that they should've used the DP Tyranitar sprite. That was just way too badass not to use.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the Dragonite sprite better as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Sweet, Charizard's sprite is the same. Best Zard sprite imo.
> 
> Arcanine looks awesome, and thank God they didn't use the HGSS Jolteon and Scyther sprites. These aren't as good as the DP's, but miles better than the HGSS ones. My only gripe is that they should've used the DP Tyranitar sprite. That was just way too badass not to use.


On this subject I'm disappointed they didn't use Bulbasaur's HGSS sprite.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Why didn't they use HG/SS Charizard sprite? That one was the best.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

What the hell is this supposed to be?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 18, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> On this subject I'm disappointed they didn't use Bulbasaur's HGSS sprite.



I think this one's actually cuter.  Venusaur looks badass too. 



Death-kun said:


> Why didn't they use HG/SS Charizard sprite? That one was the best.



I'd be fine if they used either sprite, I just think DPPT's a wee bit better though.


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2010)

Most look more or less the same, which is okay. At least they're all animated now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What the hell is this supposed to be?



A monk, apparently.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't like gears evolutions, they're too...too.... i don't know, i just don't like them. They don't look like anything.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Cool thanks.
> 
> The spider one doesn't look that different but it's a darker yellow.
> 
> ...



Where are you seeing them as shiny?


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> A monk, apparently.



So basically Master Splinter.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So basically Master Splinter.



He looks like a bear, not a rat.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks nothing like a bear


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks like a mouse to me...


----------



## Burke (Sep 18, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> I don't like gears evolutions, they're too...too.... i don't know, i just don't like them. They don't look like anything.



What, you want it too look more like magneton? I would have super raged f its evolved form was just 3 plain gears put together :l


----------



## negativitee (Sep 18, 2010)

All new sprites including shinies


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 18, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> What, you want it too look more like magneton? I would have super raged f its evolved form was just 3 plain gears put together :l




 a bigger gear added to it
 another bigger gear added to it...

it makes no since to me 
_____________
i like the lamprey pokemon...
#598 looks like an alien


----------



## scerpers (Sep 18, 2010)

the gears are exactly like magneton.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2010)

I want that last pokemon for some reason. It looks like it has a bazooka on its back.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 18, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> a bigger gear added to it
> another bigger gear added to it...
> 
> it makes no since to me
> ...



I personally like it. *just caught it*


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 18, 2010)

Why does it take so long for them to make Japanese to English? I want the game right now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> Why does it take so long for them to make Japanese to English? I want the game right now.



It probably doesn't take too long. Might be a marketing scheme to reel in new and old fans and have them savor over the new games for months before bringing out the english versions for them.

Kinda like how your starving for something to eat and get teased with some awesome looking dishes.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 19, 2010)

Apparently, mejimaru's final evo form is supposed to resemble the warhorse of a samurai general.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 19, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Apparently, mejimaru's final evo form is supposed to resemble the warhorse of a samurai general.



Where in the hell did you get that from?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 19, 2010)

Mijumaru final evo= uniotter


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

N Royalty Stock = Happy Caelus


----------



## Rememberance (Sep 19, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> Why does it take so long for them to make Japanese to English? I want the game right now.



They could probably Translate it in under a month, however they probably delay it to see the overall reaction to the game in Japan, etc etc.

Atleast we know it will be out in all regions by Spring 2011, so it might come sooner then that for us in the USA.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> He looks like a bear, not a rat.


Been saying it for a while:



I'm actually kind of disappoint that Kojofuu evolves into Kojondo. THESE two should've been version exclusives. Prefer Fuu's design more.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesus Christ, Hiun city is amazing. I spent a half an hour exploring it. No exaggerations. That's straight up unheard of for a Pokemon town.

I liked the random breakdancing black guys you run into. I saw one with the grass monkey and one with the water monkey, but I didn't find one with the fire monkey. Maybe I missed him? 

Another thing I liked was the international building (I found another breakdancer there too, but he wasn't fightable.) It was nice to see some english.

And the music really really grew on me. Easily my favorite new tune so far in the game.

What an amazing gimmick.


----------



## Munak (Sep 19, 2010)

Is Nintendo getting pissy because ROM hacks are damaging their business? (Well, it does, but to that point?)

How's B/W's sales, anyways? I do hope it fared much better than previous ones.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 19, 2010)

D/P sold amazingly well. They were some of the best selling DS games of all time.



And B/W are looking to sell even better.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2010)

The Roms are already online.

Wonder how long it'll take someone to translate it.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 19, 2010)

The Top4 are now different instead of a set order you can choose the order to fight.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah because seeing nothing but foreign language really wants me to buy the actual game and actually understand the story haha


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Yeah because seeing nothing but foreign language really wants me to buy the actual game and actually understand the story haha



Exactly.  And I'm already getting a team together that I really like and will probably copy when I get the actual game as well. 

The second evo of the Bug/Grass caterpillar is both adorable and awesome.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 19, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Yeah because seeing nothing but foreign language really wants me to buy the actual game and actually understand the story haha



Seriously ? I know Hiragana and Katakana and maybe a few Japanese Words but even without a very basic knowledge of the Language I understand the Story.

Of course not everything but at last I know why I must stop Team Plasma

And one thing Guys .. The Pokemon arent as terrible in the game as Ive imagined .. Of course some Pokemon like Trashbag-kun are funny but they look awesome in the Game.

Saw The Fire Pig's Final Evolution in Battle.. Too Bad I did take Smugleaf.. The Fire Pig looks amazing .. and if you Pig the Fire Starter you get the Grass Monkey - probably the  one with the coolest Evolution of the Monkey Trio.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Exactly.  And I'm already getting a team together that I really like and will probably copy when I get the actual game as well.
> 
> The second evo of the Bug/Grass caterpillar is both adorable and awesome.



Oh really? very nice.
I havn't really found too much of which ones I wanted but I have some that'll do


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Oh really? very nice.
> I havn't really found too much of which ones I wanted but I have some that'll do



I'm sure you'll find some you like. :ho



Pesky Bug said:


> And the people who were able to buy the Japanese games, and understand the language, especially the site admins who "promote the ROMs", *did* buy them.



Exactly. I guess Nintendo just can't see that.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 19, 2010)

For me it's already.

5th Gen Best Gen. ( Gameplay & Story )


----------



## Stalin (Sep 19, 2010)

I already spoiled the end of the sotry for myself. For some reason, my rom doesn't show attack animations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently bel isn't the champion the first time


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 19, 2010)

^^I can't go that far, but the game sure is the best story-wise.
G/S/C is still the best gen.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm just going to wait like a good fucking boy


----------



## Kek (Sep 19, 2010)

This is going to be a long 6 months.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 19, 2010)

Really, when you guys say that the 1st and 2nd gens are the best, you're thinking of only the pokemon(which is understandable). But the original games haven't aged that well, especiall R/B/Y.


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 19, 2010)

^^yeah

The designs of this gen aren't the best but the black/white games are undoubtly the best.

For the first time, story has some importance.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Saiko (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn, The Top 4 Battles are Rotation Battles.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2010)

Damnit, I'm so happy right now. The first wild battle I get into on Route 4 and it's a Level 16 Darumakka!


----------



## Stalin (Sep 19, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> ^^yeah
> 
> The designs of this gen aren't the best but the black/white games are undoubtly the best.
> 
> For the first time, story has some importance.



Yeah I can understand that. I think the first gen starters look the coolest out of the starters. The 4th gen starters look the 2nd coolest.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 19, 2010)

You just crawled out of a Horde of Trashbag Pokemon , defeated dozen's of Ace Trainers and defeated the mysterious N , only your Starter is alive with 2 HP  and you can see the Pokemon Center but who stands in your Way and challenges you to a Battle ?

It's the Mothafuckin' Bere grinning like a Demon with her Green Bag and her Green Hat.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 19, 2010)

It's crazy how many rival battles there are @_@
You can never be too careful...

EDIT:^Lmao to above post correspondin to what I just said.
That sucks dude :/


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2010)

What's the plot in Black and White?


----------



## Kek (Sep 19, 2010)

Saiko said:


> You just crawled out of a Horde of Trashbag Pokemon , defeated dozen's of Ace Trainers and defeated the mysterious N , only your Starter is alive with 2 HP  and you can see the Pokemon Center but who stands in your Way and challenges you to a Battle ?
> 
> It's the Mothafuckin' Bere grinning like a Demon with her Green Bag and her Green Hat.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Gotta avoid spoilers :/


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2010)

Because Palkia didn't look enough like a penis.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 19, 2010)

I've already seen all the pokemon. I meant plot wise 

EDIT: The first one looks more like a Digimon than a Pokemon  .


----------



## Ultra (Sep 19, 2010)

So many late evos though. A lot of my favorite pokemon this gen I probably won't be using for the story because of how long it takes them to evolve.

Especially the new Bug/Fire type.


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Where are you getting this from Doots?


----------



## Fran (Sep 19, 2010)

Could the emulator folks post some screenies? Really interested in seeing more gameplay. Will spam reps.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I've already seen all the pokemon. I meant plot wise
> 
> EDIT: The first one looks more like a Digimon than a Pokemon  .


Curses foiled again.

As for looking like Digimon you forget that Pokemon and Digimon have looked like each other since both franchises began. Looking like a Digimon basically means looking like a Pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> So many late evos though. A lot of my favorite pokemon this gen I probably won't be using for the story because of how long it takes them to evolve.
> 
> Especially the new Bug/Fire type.


You can only catch the Bug/Fire after the story's over so you couldn't get it for the story even if you wanted to.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> You can only catch the Bug/Fire after the story's over so you couldn't get it for the story even if you wanted to.



Unless you trade with someone. Which is exactly what i'm going to do.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 19, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> You can only catch the Bug/Fire after the story's over so you couldn't get it for the story even if you wanted to.



No.

Thats not true.

You get it as a Egg . But you must get Surf for that.

I have already it and its called Motra .. ( Only 5 Letter otherwise it would be Mothra )


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Shiburidon is awesome.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 19, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Could the emulator folks post some screenies? Really interested in seeing more gameplay. Will spam reps.



lol what kind?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2010)

Saiko said:


> No.
> 
> Thats not true.
> 
> ...


Guess that's what I get for not playing. I just got around to it, actually. Managed to beat Aloe only with Leech Seed, and was left at 1hp at the end. xD

What other eggs/presents do you get (if any) aside from the monkey and Fire Bug?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2010)

This is my current team. Beat the 3rd gym with ease and now have been leisurely strolling through the desert.

Level 25 Futachimaru
Level 25 Hatohpoh
Level 25 Kurumayu
Level 25 Meguroko
Level 25 Baoppu
Level 21 Deathmas


----------



## Kek (Sep 19, 2010)

Gawd I want this game


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Sep 19, 2010)

DerpDerp > other 2 starters

Word.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 19, 2010)

*Pok?mon Black [JPN] - Episode 3*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51knvmCPyfY&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't know if you guys have already talked about this as I'm staying away so that I don't get too spoiled.

---

Anyone got any theories as to why Nintendo has asked Pokesites to take down images of the games, especially after so many years and the comment that the guys at Pokebeach made about it all being free advertising for the games?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

Nintendo is doing it wrong. They need to be asking for the ROM to be taken down not images of the games. Dumb fucks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 19, 2010)

No idea, really.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

Know what I wish they did for the final form of the water starter? Kept it standing upright. Gave it a samurai/seashell looking helmet like thing, and maybe a coral looking sword. Samurai Otter. 


Admit it, your dick would be hard.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Know what I wish they did for the final form of the water starter? Kept it standing upright. Gave it a samurai/seashell looking helmet like thing, and maybe a coral looking sword. Samurai Otter.
> 
> 
> Admit it, your dick would be hard.


I'd friggin' ejaculate.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm omw to kick Nintendo's door open now. Have them pull the game, and rerelease with Derpurai as new water starter.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone having a problem pressing start?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

I was. I had to press like L or R to get to my pokemon. Took me a bit to figure that out.



WHY THE FUCK does Goldeen/Seaking have Lightningrod in Dream World? Please tell me this ability now negates lightning damage. If not... then I am so confused.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I was. I had to press like L or R to get to my pokemon. Took me a bit to figure that out.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY THE FUCK does Goldeen/Seaking have Lightningrod in Dream World? Please tell me this ability now negates lightning damage. If not... then I am so confused.



Wait what did you do?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

Gil said:


> Wait what did you do?



Pressed the keys that are used for L or R... which were A and S on my emulator. That's how I was able to open up the menu to check out my pokemon, bag, etc.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

Aggron with Heavy Metal? Cool, cause having Low Kick rape you harder is a sweet ability.


 (Unless there is a move that does more if YOU weigh more)


----------



## Stroev (Sep 19, 2010)

Dem final battles.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Aggron with Heavy Metal? Cool, cause having Low Kick rape you harder is a sweet ability.
> 
> 
> (Unless there is a move that does more if YOU weigh more)



Body Slam is like that isn't it?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought it was, seems to just have a base power of 85. They need moves that benefit from weight... and Aggron will have to have them. Or else... whats the fuckin point? Give him the Light Metal ability, to better survive Low Kicks 


Although he is SO heavy, that it would make Low Kick 100 bp instead of 120 bp.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2010)

My Meguroko is evolving. 

Second stage sand crocodile fuck yeah.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually stopped playing my ROM. I'm just so not in the mood lately


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 19, 2010)

Does everyone here have the ROM/pre-ordered game in Japanese?


----------



## KBL (Sep 20, 2010)

Guys anyone here knows how to make the emulator work?

All i get it's a gray screen, i hear the music but i can't do shit.. 

Pd: Sorry if someone already ask'd.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> WHY THE FUCK does Goldeen/Seaking have Lightningrod in Dream World? Please tell me this ability now negates lightning damage. If not... then I am so confused.



From what I heard, Lightningrod has the added effect of being immune to electric type attacks, and a +1 sp attack boost.

Hence why it would be on Goldeen


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

They should of gave Arcanine drought


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 20, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> From what I heard, Lightningrod has the added effect of being immune to electric type attacks, and a +1 sp attack boost.
> 
> Hence why it would be on Goldeen





Never been needed more than now.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 20, 2010)

so i hear pokemon black and white is... good.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 20, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> Does everyone here have the ROM/pre-ordered game in Japanese?



So, am I ever going to get an answer?


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

No. **


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2010)

Some of the new pokedex data is pretty creepy, especially the chandelier pokemon


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 20, 2010)

> so i hear pokemon black and white is... good.



yes they are

they'd be the best in the series if N wasn't in them


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I actually stopped playing my ROM. I'm just so not in the mood lately


Sort of felt the same way. Just doesn't feel right that I don't understand jack of what I'm doing. But I started again.  The urge's too great.



John Carter of Mars said:


> so i hear pokemon black and white is... good.


No. They're top fucking percentage.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 20, 2010)

So defeated the Top 4 and N and now standing before Gechisu.

My Team.

Smuglord 57
Rankursu 56
Zekrom 50 
Meraruba 45
The Blue Turtle Puratoga or so 50
Ononokusu 50


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

I want the game 


How does this ROM thing work anyways? I've never done anything with it. Do you need a special thing to get it?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 20, 2010)

Beat the Main Story.

So now I will wait for the game to come out in my Language.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

Beat the 5th gym semi-easily.

I'm glad I got myself a Deathmas. Will-O-Wisp makes most things a joke.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Beat the 5th gym semi-easily.
> 
> I'm glad I got myself a Deathmas. Will-O-Wisp makes most things a joke.



What exactly is he supposed to be? 

it looks like a spirit popping out the top of a mask or something, and his eye)?) kind of gave me that Sableye feeling.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Beat the 5th gym semi-easily.
> 
> I'm glad I got myself a Deathmas. Will-O-Wisp makes most things a joke.



I would be fighting the fifth Gym myself right now, but I was told there's a rare item and a Koaruhii flying around on the Hodomoe Draw Bridge. Just caught it, too.

Damn, I love this game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2010)

Random question and unrelated to B/W:

 anyone have a pokemon with a pokerus? I need it. 

Willing to rep if so


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 20, 2010)

you guys and your fifth gyms, damn it i am still getting pwned by flying squirrels!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

You would think using your imagination would serve as a good enough alternative to not being able to have the game until 6 or so months...well that's not the case. I imagine what it would be like to play the game and I just want to play it more 

Why couldn't I've been born in Japan


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> you guys and your fifth gyms, damn it i am still getting pwned by flying squirrels!



Those damn electric flying squirrels are a pain! 

Anyone notice how EVERYONE seems to have a Yanappu, Boappu or Hiyappu? I'm not complaining, far from it. I like that so many people randomly throw one at you at the weirdest times, since they're basically weaker versions of the starter Pok?mon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What exactly is he supposed to be?
> 
> it looks like a spirit popping out the top of a mask or something, and his eye)?) kind of gave me that Sableye feeling.



It's more like a spirit holding a mask for itself for some reason, even though it doesn't wear it. It just carries it around.



Lyra said:


> I would be fighting the fifth Gym myself right now, but I was told there's a rare item and a Koaruhii flying around on the Hodomoe Draw Bridge. Just caught it, too.
> 
> Damn, I love this game.



I should go back to the bridge.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I should go back to the bridge.



Look for the shadows. They're pretty obvious, so just press A when you stand on them. The Water/Flying birdy is Level 25, and I think it evolves into that giant swan later, so it's all very useful stuff. Still don't know what the feather is supposed to do, though...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Look for the shadows. They're pretty obvious, so just press A when you stand on them. The Water/Flying birdy is Level 25, and I think it evolves into that giant swan later, so it's all very useful stuff. Still don't know what the feather is supposed to do, though...



I remember those shadows, but I was trying to stand under them instead because whenever I did I got an item. I didn't know you could engage them in battle.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like the spider has an electric spider web move:


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2010)

Just started a game of pkmn white. Wish me luck:ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

Vanity what's your set based on? 

Also, I'm all for pokemon having custom attacks! That's awesome! We've gotten very few in the last two gens.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Vanity what's your set based on?
> 
> Also, I'm all for pokemon having custom attacks! That's awesome! We've gotten very few in the last two gens.



Isn't that Fullmetal Alchemist?

And yay custom attacks


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

Are any of the themes in B/W as awesome as this? or close to it?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

Echø said:


> Vanity what's your set based on?
> 
> Also, I'm all for pokemon having custom attacks! That's awesome! We've gotten very few in the last two gens.



Fullmetal Alchemist(the canon manga/Brotherhood, not the first anime).

And yeah I'm guessing that no one other than that spider would have that attack. I hope it's a good one.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

It's about time


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 20, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The Roms are already online.
> 
> Wonder how long it'll take someone to translate it.



I'd say around christmas perhaps imo. I need to play moar though.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It's about time



I like the fire moth.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 20, 2010)

You could say that fire types didn't get the cold shoulder this time around.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally those Fire/Ghost are my favorites. And that base sp. atk and speed?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

Are Fire types normally considered crap? I didn't know they were.

Did they improve Flareon at all? As in, letting it learn Flare Blitz.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Fire type jokes burn my eyes 


If I had the game right now I would be all like "I just got Meguroko " then I'll be like "Meguroko is evolving " then I'll be like "Oh shit I pressed the B-Button...oh well Meguroko can solo the Pokeworld by itself ", then I'll be like "What Meguroko lost? But how? It's the most strongest Pokemon in the game. I guess it fainted because of it being so awesome ".


...If only I had the game 


When I do get the game, Meguroko and it's evolutions will easily be my most focused on Pokemon. It'll be level 50 by the fourth gym, and all my other Pokemon will be level 7-12. Just like how it was back in the first gen . I probably will make the effort to have my Meguroko and evolutions higher leveled then my other Pokemon though, followed by my Denchura. 

By the Elite Four I'll have:
Level 55 Warabirau and Level 52 Denchura. Then four level 50 Pokemon.

Then when it comes to Elite Four remataches it will be:
Level 85 Warabiaru and Level 82 Denchura. Then four level 80 Pokemon.

They wont know what hit them


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Looks like the spider has an electric spider web move:


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm disappointed with Akeosu's ability. 

Very disappointed


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm disappointed with Akeosu's ability.
> 
> Very disappointed



I had a strong feeling that it's ability would end up like that. It seemed too good to be true.

It's a shame, now I have to find another Pokemon to use, maybe I'll use Mamepato and it's evolutions


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> You could say that fire types didn't get the cold shoulder this time around.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YMPAH67f4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I can tell right now before clicking the video that she's going to have a lot of hentai.



Because of her revealing outfit?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Because of her revealing outfit?



Because of her bust size and tight shorts.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

What's "Weak-kneed" do, exactly?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm disappointed with Akeosu's ability.
> 
> Very disappointed



It's a stronger but slower Aerodactyl.

Send out a Deathkan. Shuffle Mummy ability around onto an opponent that can't do much damage to Akeosu. Send Akeosu out. Akeosu gets hit on the switch in, Mummy ability is passed on. No more hindering ability.



Echø said:


> What's "Weak-kneed" do, exactly?



Halves the attack stat when HP is below 50%.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because of her bust size and tight shorts.



Hmm...her boobs looked average size to me from what I could tell anyway. Perhaps I'll have to see an official large artwork of her to tell that.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's a stronger but slower Aerodactyl.
> 
> Send out a Deathkan. Shuffle Mummy ability around onto an opponent that can't do much damage to Akeosu. Send Akeosu out. Akeosu gets hit on the switch in, Mummy ability is passed on. No more hindering ability.
> 
> ...



Oh god, you're the best


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow that's a kind of devastating ability. Maybe we'll get some new berries or something that could help out, plus I'm sure more strategies like the one you've presented will show up.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

Akeosu is my new favorite fossil pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Oh god, you're the best



There's always a way around everything. 

And the same strategy probably even works for Pokemon like Regigigas and Slaking.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Akeosu is my new favorite fossil pokemon.



It really does look awesome. I know that they're based off those Archeopteryx dinosaurs, which were some of the best.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 20, 2010)

Can someone help me get this shit started.

Like, I just beat Cheren && got Mijumaru. Where do I go next?


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

What are the ways to get Zorua again?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What are the ways to get Zorua again?



My planned method is so weird. I'm putting the ROM of Soul Silver on my AceKard, then using Pok?sav to give myself the Event Celebi, then trading that over to my legit copy of Platinum, then trading from Platinum to White.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

we need to talk about pokemon in here. ANYONE ELSE PSYCHED ABOUT SUGIMORI ART?!?!?!


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah I can't wait.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm finally starting to get the final evos of my Pokemon. Working on getting Bachura to level 36 so it can evolve into Denchura. Awesome electric spider ftw. Just two more levels to go.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Acekard...?



Acekard, R4, what have you. It's basically something you can use to play ROMs on your DS. I know some of them only play DS games, but some like the Acekard, which is what I have, also let you play Gameboy games, SNES games, etc on your DS. It all depends on the software and what's loaded into it.

Anyway, if you have one of those devices it seems you can use the Black/White wireless/wi-fi features. Most likely because you're still playing the game on the DS, whether it's a ROM or not.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2010)

Sugimori art is coming out?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

Eventually? lol of course it is. There's always Sugimori art with every single generation.


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Is Bachuru the smallest pokemon now?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn Jaroda is huge and it's cry sounds creepy.


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Warubiaru has the best cry.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

where are you seeing the info on size/cries?


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

aghh I cant see pawprints or hear their cries...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Golbez (Sep 21, 2010)

SKIPLOOM SUBSTITUTE GET


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 21, 2010)

Just caught my Kibaigo!


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

My future pokeman team:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2010)

Question guys

Is it true that you can't pokes you trade over to B/W from D/P/Pt/HG/SS if they're holding items?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> My future pokeman team:



Three of those (Daikenki, Desukan and Denchura) are already on my team. Of course, I'm thinking of replacing my final stage pigeon with the flying fossil when I get to it. 



Isis said:


> Question guys
> 
> Is it true that you can't pokes you trade over to B/W from D/P/Pt/HG/SS if they're holding items?



Hm, I'm not sure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

so does black and white work on the R4i yet? :ho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 21, 2010)

So how much space does the ROM take up? I got to level build my team for the next gym.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so does black and white work on the R4i yet? :ho



Not sure. D: I'm sure it will eventually though.



Utopia Realm said:


> So how much space does the ROM take up? I got to level build my team for the next gym.



The ROM itself is 70 mb in size. The save file (when you create one) is approximately 512 kb. So all in all it takes up 70.5 mb.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2010)

Isis said:


> Question guys
> 
> Is it true that you can't pokes you trade over to B/W from D/P/Pt/HG/SS if they're holding items?


Seems that way. Also I've looked at all the alternate form sprites and found no sign of spikey eared Pichu. I felt sure it was a preview for the 5th generation.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> So how much space does the ROM take up? I got to level build my team for the next gym.


The ROM? 256MB. Twice as much as any Gen 4 game. I guess the animated sprites and 3D models really add up. ;D


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so does black and white work on the R4i yet? :ho



Please don't tell me I have to update my firmware or some shit.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2010)

Isis said:


> Question guys
> 
> Is it true that you can't pokes you trade over to B/W from D/P/Pt/HG/SS if they're holding items?



Pretty much, they can't hold items and aparently there's some shit that doesn't let you trade them back.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Pretty much, they can't hold items and aparently there's some shit that doesn't let you trade them back.



So it's essentially migrating without items.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

where can I find the individual pokemon sprites?! Veekun isn't working for me


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So it's essentially migrating without items.



That's what I've read anyway.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 21, 2010)

are these two games in english or just japanese, has anyone translated the games roms? first pokemon game after while I'm excited to play xD

-LS-


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

The roms just came out, don't expect translations for months. 

This will be my team, starting and finishing, with a few in my box just in case. 



With this team I cover bug, electric, water, rock, flying, fighting, fire, ghost, and grass. I think that's a pretty good versatile in-game team.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Hmm...her boobs looked average size to me from what I could tell anyway. Perhaps I'll have to see an official large artwork of her to tell that.





I'm just making a guess that she is considering her VS sprite.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> where can I find the individual pokemon sprites?! Veekun isn't working for me


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

I found them, thanks


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 21, 2010)

My Team:


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

Well even if the trading from Gen 4 thing is kinda shitty I'm still glad that I'll be able to trade my ROM Pokemon to my actual game when I get it.  They may be ROM Pokemon, but they're my Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

Got bored. Made a trainer. Edited my poketeam onto a background with him.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2010)

My current team...

Kizahappa (Janobii)

Level 45 // Sassy (terrible nature) // Overgrow
- Slam
- Leaf Blade
- Giga Drain
- Coil

Hihidaruma

Level 44 // Naughty // Encourage
- Hammer Arm
- Flare Blitz
- Fire Punch
- Belly Drum

Gantoru

Level 37 // Bold // Sturdy
- Rock Blast
- Rock Smash
- Power Gem
- Smooth Over

Koaruhii

Level 34 // Careful // Pigeon Heart
- Surf
- Fly
- Feather Dance
- Roost

Doryuuzu

Level 32 // Brave // Sand Strength
- Claw Sharpen
- Slash
- Strength
- Metal Claw

Daburan

Level 36 // Brave (again, terrible) // Magic Guard
- Future Sight
- Psycho Shock
- Recover
- Light Screen

So far, so good. But some of those natures really suck. Didn't bother listing their hold items since the only ones with any are Kizahappa and Daburan, with a Lucky Egg and EXP Share respectively. I have to admit, I like how much faster levelling up seems to be.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

Did they change the experience needed to go up a level or did they change the experience gained from the pokemon and made it larger?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Did they change the experience needed to go up a level or did they change the experience gained from the pokemon and made it larger?



Well, the EXP Share gives more experience than usual. In every fight I've used it so far, the Pok?mon with the EXP Share gets more than the one doing the fighting. Give the one fighting the Lucky Egg you get relatively early and you're basically training two Pok?mon in the time it would normally take to train just one. That's why I got a Level 19 Yuniran to a Level 36 Daburan in hardly any time at all.

I think they did this because double battles and triple battles aren't that uncommon and it's far too easy to overlevel one Pok?mon and not train any others. So now you can basically overlevel two at the same time! Although I'll admit, trainers are quite a lot higher levelled than I remember and some use pretty annoying strategies as well.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2010)

Lyra gets awesome points for using Smuglord


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2010)

Look at that face! :33


I love this Pokemon!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 21, 2010)

Apart from that. the lower leveled Pokemon gets more XP from the battle. And if it's lower level AND holding the Share, it apparantly gets even more of the XP.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 21, 2010)

Isis said:


> Question guys
> 
> Is it true that you can't pokes you trade over to B/W from D/P/Pt/HG/SS if they're holding items?



I don't know what my team will be yet aside from the fact that I'm picking the Grass type starter and that I want that spider on my team if it's good enough.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 21, 2010)

So...How's th e game for those who have it? Any huge changes?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 21, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD.
i was just looking for some B/W videos on youtube and found some soundtracks...
B/W probably have the most emotional scenes and soundtracks in a pokemon game, EVER
Just listen to these! i feel like i'm listening to some ff soundtracks!
EDIT: Videos got deleted


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

Ike... really?  

-fully animated sprites
-156 brand new pokemon
-never before seen type combinations
-full 3D environments
-old pokemon with abilities they don't normally have
-triple battles
-


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

It looks like most people are rolling with the water starter and the electric bug 

Vanity just check Bulbapedia or Veekun


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> The fire moth Pokemon is awesome but I am still wondering if it's a legendary or not since it's near the bottom of the list on the new Pokemon and usually Pokemon closer to the end of the new Pokemon list are more likely to be legendaries.



It's not. Although it is one of those "Is it a Legendary Pokemon...I'm not to sure", like Rotom.

It's just a very powerful Pokemon, that there is only one of for it and it's pre evolution(In the game anyways). 

Besides, no Legendary evolves from another Pokemon and never will probably. 

Just an awesome Pokemon that's one of my favorites.



Ech? said:


> It looks like most people are rolling with the water starter and the electric bug
> 
> Vanity just check Bulbapedia or Veekun



Well I like Speed and Power, Emboar doesn't have that great speed for me. Jalord doesn't have great Power itself, Daikeni on the other hand is rather balance I would say, at less for me. This will actually be the first time I'm going to use a starter other then the Fire one for the first time.

As for Denchura, I loved the thing when we only knew about it's back. I planned on using it ever since then, so long as it's stats were good enough. Since it's good with Speed and Special Attack, I would for sure use it.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

3 Pokemon I'll end up with for sure at the end


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my current team. Just beat the 6th gym.


Level 36


Level 37 


Level 37


Level 37


Level 36


Level 37


Probably going to keep this team for the rest of my journey, except for the possibility of replacing this:



With this instead:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2010)

so is Lucky egg easy to get this time ,i never got the lucky egg on platinum(if you have one to spare pls trade it to me).


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Funny how most people are picking Mijumaru now 

Though it probably has something to do with lack of good water pokemon this gen.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2010)

Since everyone seems to be posting their potential teams I guess I'll post mine. It's already in my signature but I've included the moves I'm considering.


*Bulbasaur*
- Leaf Storm
- Energy Ball
- Solar Beam
- Sludge Bomb


*Futachimaru*
- Shell Blade
- Aqua Jet
- Ice Beam (or Blizzard)
- Hydro Pump


*Kuitaran*
- Bursting Flame
- Purgatory
- Flamethrower
- Giga Impact


*Zoroark*
- Night Burst
- Night Slash
- Shadow Ball
- Ankle Sweep


*Rankurusu*
- Psycho Shock
- Focus Blast
- Psychic
- Flash Cannon


*Barujiina*
- Air Slash
- Dark Pulse
- Aerial Ace
- Fly


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Funny how most people are picking Mijumaru now
> 
> Though it probably has something to do with lack of good water pokemon this gen.



I had decided on Mijumaru immediately after the starters were revealed. So I'm one of the originals.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I had decided on Mijumaru immediately after the starters were revealed. So I'm one of the originals.


Same here. I've loved otters since before Pokemon even existed so an otter Pokemon is a dream come true.


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Me three pek


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

The otter has always been better than the others.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2010)

My power items though


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still a scuker for Pokabu it's just


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Pokabu is just a huge disappointment.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2010)

That three headed dragon is even more broken than Garchomp, I swear. It's faster than Smuglord, seems to 2KO anything of a comparable level (even Zekrom) and doesn't even have an exploitable 4x weakness like all the previous Dragons. The Plasma Boss has one and you have to fight it and five other Pok?mon with an unhealed team so it was a major pain. Hihidaruma eventually tanked a Surf from it and landed a fatal Superpower, but it had taken out everything else. My Rankurusu was obviously useless against it and it outran Smuglord to 1KO him with Fire Blast. Even Zekrom couldn't handle a hit from that thing's Dragon Pulse (I think it was Dragon Pulse, anyway).

Oh, and wow. Three towns are only reachable after you've beaten the game - on the four Routes that connect then are trainers with Level 65 non-Isshu Pok?mon (that's around ten levels higher than the "final boss"). You can even catch non-Isshu Pok?mon there as well, although they appear very low levelled.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there a VS seeker?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

I miss Vs Seeker


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

I was an original derpderp fan. In fact somewhere I told someone to mark my words on his awesomeness. Oh well  

Daikenki and Denchura are definitely looking to be the favs this gen.


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a lot of faves this gen. 

Oh btw lvl 8 Mijumaru


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's not. Although it is one of those "Is it a Legendary Pokemon...I'm not to sure", like Rotom.
> 
> It's just a very powerful Pokemon, that there is only one of for it and it's pre evolution(In the game anyways).
> 
> ...



So there is only one moth in the game and it can't be bred?  Sucks.


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it isn't a legendary.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2010)

Vanity said:


> So there is only one moth in the game and it can't be bred?  Sucks.


You get it as an egg but I'm pretty sure someone said you can meet the evolved form at Level 70 after beating the main story.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> You get it as an egg but I'm pretty sure someone said you can meet the evolved form at Level 70 after beating the main story.



Getting it as an egg is going to make it way more of a pain in the ass to get a good nature. lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

You know, you get the monkey of the type your pokemon is strong against... so since I chose the water starter(or will be choosing the water starter) and will be getting the fire monkey, will anyone who chose the fire starter be willing to trade me their grass monkey? I plan on that ghost/fire being all the firetype I need.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You know, you get the monkey of the type your pokemon is strong against... so since I chose the water starter(or will be choosing the water starter) and will be getting the fire monkey, will anyone who chose the fire starter be willing to trade me their grass monkey? I plan on that ghost/fire being all the firetype I need.



You'll probably be able to find someone who would rather have the fire monkey than the grass one....although can the monkeys be bred?

I guess I'll be getting the water monkey in my game when the game comes out. :/ Can't say I'm fond of the water one. I don't really like any of them but the grass one looks better than the others.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You know, you get the monkey of the type your pokemon is strong against... so since I chose the water starter(or will be choosing the water starter) and will be getting the fire monkey, will anyone who chose the fire starter be willing to trade me their grass monkey? I plan on that ghost/fire being all the firetype I need.


According to Serebii, you CAN get the other monkeys but it's a pain in the ass. Through the same random shaky grass that you can get Tabunne from.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2010)

Good the moth can be bred. That means I don't have to get a good nature when I get the one from the egg.

I really like that moth.

EDIT:

Vid of the moth:


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, from a house on Route 18.
> 
> Also, looking at that video, I'm kind of getting to like Enbuo.



Not so much of a Rhyperior clone anymore aint it?


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2010)

People thought Enbou was a Rhyperior clone?  It's more like a Magmortar clone.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> People thought Enbou was a Rhyperior clone?  It's more like a Magmortar clone.



To be honest, it looks like Magmortar and Rhyperior smashed together and then given pig features.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 22, 2010)

gosh, i just got back from japan last night, and i saw everyone playing this on the trains >.> i kept peering through their screens like a perv... but i gotta say, these new pokemon as the worst designs i have seen so far... so disgusting!

i didnt buy the game sadly, so i couldnt get victini from mcdonalds.


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> To be honest, it looks like Magmortar and Rhyperior smashed together and then given pig features.





I'm slowly starting to like Pokabu and Enbou.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm slowly starting to like Pokabu and Enbou.



But to be honest, that's not a bad thing.  Emboar does look pretty badass. He reminds me of Ganandorf from The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker. Probably because of his design and art style, not to mention that he's a boar which is what Ganon looked like in the much older games.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But to be honest, that's not a bad thing.  Emboar does look pretty badass. He reminds me of Ganandorf from The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker. Probably because of his design and art style, not to mention that he's a boar which is what Ganon looked like in the much older games.



My sentiments exactly. HE also reminds me of Basong from Shaman King


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> gosh, i just got back from japan last night, and i saw everyone playing this on the trains >.> i kept peering through their screens like a perv... but i gotta say, these new pokemon as the worst designs i have seen so far... so disgusting!
> 
> i didnt buy the game sadly, so i couldnt get victini from mcdonalds.


 
you're disgusting


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

To be honest all of the starters have grown on me, there isn't one I _don't_ like, however I like the water one most. 

Also how the music changes when your pokemon drops to 1 health(or is it red health?) that's really awesome. 

On more thing?


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2010)

Because it's so badass?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> To be honest all of the starters have grown on me, there isn't one I _don't_ like, however I like the water one most.
> 
> Also how the music changes when your pokemon drops to 1 health(or is it red health?) that's really awesome.
> 
> On more thing?



Yeeessssss that is epic. Now I don't need a flying type on my team. I also have started to appreciate Embour for reasons already stated. But still bad typing and speed equals shit.

Can someone tell me about the battle tower in this game. The best pokemon games are the ones that stay fun after beating the story.


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2010)

Are Kojofu and Kojondo based on ferrets/weasels? If so that makes them even more awesome. pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> To be honest all of the starters have grown on me, there isn't one I _don't_ like, however I like the water one most.
> 
> Also how the music changes when your pokemon drops to 1 health(or is it red health?) that's really awesome.
> 
> On more thing?



The music changes when your health is in the red.

It's flying because this is Pokemon...anything is possible . There is probably a reason for it though. Nothing implies it in it's dex entry though. Maybe it can float, it is part Ghost.




Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Yeeessssss that is epic. Now I don't need a flying type on my team. I also have started to appreciate Embour for reasons already stated. But still bad typing and speed equals shit.
> 
> Can someone tell me about the battle tower in this game. The best pokemon games are the ones that stay fun after beating the story.



I don't think there is a Battle Tower this game, it got replace with Battle Subway. It's pretty much the same thing only your on a Train instead of inside a tower. Serebii has details on it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

It's like riding the damn Iron Giant


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2010)

Subway what? Is that the new battle frontier?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Subway what? Is that the new battle frontier?


more like the new battle tower.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

We don't have a Battle Frontier or Battle Frontier like this at all for these games. Maybe we will get it in the third game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

The battle shop is awesome though. They have tons of hold items and even a rare candy[if you so desired]


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't the Battle Shop pretty much the same from past Battle Shops? Only differences is there are a few new items in Black and White, but all the others were in the other games with the same BP points.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> We don't have a Battle Frontier or Battle Frontier like this at all for these games. Maybe we will get it in the third game.


Battle Frontiers are a third game thing anyway.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Battle Frontiers are a third game thing anyway.



Tis why I said we will probably get it for the third game 

Along with Gym rematches and Gym animations. Amongst other things as well(Like getting both Zekrom and Reshiram).


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

My attention to detail for the previous games could be lost yeah lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2010)

Echø said:


> On more thing?


Why can a Pokemon go into appliances and make them a part of itself?
Why do Pokemon look like chandeliers and ice cream cones and stuff you'd see ar a mechanic's?
Why do some Pokemon have clothes?
etc. etc.

You really gonna ask "Why" after 5 generations?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> My attention to detail for the previous games could be lost yeah lol





I've never liked those Battle Shops though, it would be so difficult to get enough Battle Points to get stuff. It would probably help if I was a little more interested in the Battle Frontier and stuff, but the lack of getting EXP puts me off.

Not to mention the trainers are actually smart and use more strategy then the ones during the main story.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, I'm still trying to find how to get those Oath attacks... And I found Cynthia! I really shouldn't have tried fighting her when her Pok?mon were 20 levels higher than mine, though. Her Spiritomb spammed Double Team and kept Sucker Punching anything that tried to hit it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, I'm still trying to find how to get those Oath attacks... And I found Cynthia! I really shouldn't have tried fighting her when her Pok?mon were 20 levels higher than mine, though. Her Spiritomb spammed Double Team and kept Sucker Punching anything that tried to hit it.



Serebii the wonderful place where all Pokemon info goes . 



> The first tutor you'll meet is in Hodomoe City. In this house, you will find a man who will offer to teach these moves to your Pokmon. The only Pokemon that can learn these moves are the starers(And their evolutions) from each region.



So just find that city ask some guy and eventually it will happen. Although you can only teach it for the Starters and their evolutions so hopefully you weren't planning on teaching it to someone else.


So you didn't even get pass Spiritomb? Next time have your Pokemon at higher levels , although it will probably still be tough.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow it's like everyone is playing this game already except me. :S Since I'm waiting for it to actually come out here....which sadly probably won't be until at least March.

Anyway, does anyone know yet if the PokeRadar is in this game? I really hope it is. I love chaining for shinies.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Wow it's like everyone is playing this game already except me. :S Since I'm waiting for it to actually come out here....which sadly probably won't be until at least March.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know yet if the PokeRadar is in this game? I really hope it is. I love chaining for shinies.



I don't have the game either .........

I need the game right now though.

I don't think it is, I seen no mention of it on Serebii.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't think it is, I seen no mention of it on Serebii.



Sucks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Sucks.



I don't think it even worked well for me so I don't care 

I've only came across two Shiny Pokemon(Not Including Red Gryados in Gold/Sliver/Crystal, and Heart Gold/Soul Silver), it was a Shiny Unown and a Shiny Rattata, both in Heart Gold. I caught the Shiny Unown but I started a new game later and early on I saw Shiny Rattata but I don't think I was able to catch it because it was so early in the game.

There is a rumor that Shiny Pokemon wont be as rare though, 1/50, but I doubt it's true.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So just find that city ask some guy and eventually it will happen. Although you can only teach it for the Starters and their evolutions so hopefully you weren't planning on teaching it to someone else.


Thank ye! I'm tempted to start a new game, but use my ROM to get the other two starters on it so they can all fight together.



> So you didn't even get pass Spiritomb? Next time have your Pokemon at higher levels , although it will probably still be tough.


Well she IS the ultimate challenge in the game (her Pok?mon are a little lower levelled than Red's, but a lot more powerful in terms of typing and attacks), so I'm glad a team 20 levels lower can't beat her. Well, I'd imagine a team specifically built to defeat hers could do it, but your average team won't...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just finished the main plot, cutscenes were amazing.

Now what to do?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Thank ye! I'm tempted to start a new game, but use my ROM to get the other two starters on it so they can all fight together.
> 
> Well she IS the ultimate challenge in the game (her Pok?mon are a little lower levelled than Red's, but a lot more powerful in terms of typing and attacks), so I'm glad a team 20 levels lower can't beat her. Well, I'd imagine a team specifically built to defeat hers could do it, but your average team won't...



I think those are the other three moves that have a combination attacks. I don't think their is a combination attack for all three though, you have to use Fire and Water Oath, or Grass and Fire Oath, or Water and Grass Oath, I think you even have to do it in a certain order...


Adeku has the same levels as her. Her team is pretty tough though. I'm sure I will beat it easily, I'm awesome .

Let's see:
Spirtomb-I'll use Warubiaru's Earthquake.
Milotic-Denchura's Thunder, or Zekrom's Cross Thunder.
Lucario-Warubiaru's Earthquake.
Wargle-Denchura's Thunder, or Warubiaru's Stone Edge.
Shiburodon-Warubiaru's Trickery.
Garchomp-Warubiaru's Outrage.

I win . Probably need my Pokemon at her levels or a little higher though. 



Vino said:


> Just finished the main plot, cutscenes were amazing.
> 
> Now what to do?



There's a lot to do after the game isn't there? You have to find the Sages, find the Legendary Pokemon, Battle the Elite Four again, etc...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2010)

Should change my name from Pesky to Stupid. 

Moved my files about for easier transfer to my laptop and I somehow deleted my save file, was just before the 5th gym. Yay. Am back at Hiun City again, though. That's beside the fact that I did sort of the same thing *before* this. Lost teh save after the 2nd gym.

By my calculations, I'll be done by the English releases.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Wow it's like everyone is playing this game already except me. :S Since I'm waiting for it to actually come out here....which sadly probably won't be until at least March.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know yet if the PokeRadar is in this game? I really hope it is. I love chaining for shinies.



I don't have it either.

As far as teams go, I'm rather excited:



But I'm never letting go of these guys:


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2010)

Why does this thread go the 'show your b/w team' road when there's a separate thread for that?

Oh well, who cares


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Nois said:


> Why does this thread go the 'show your b/w team' road when there's a separate thread for that?
> 
> Oh well, who cares



Because we can't help ourselves. :ho

From the 5th gen team topic:

"AND THIS IS MAI DREAM TEAM





Bug types ftw."

Fuck yeah.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2010)

Chocolate Gateau Crab.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Chocolate Gateau Crab.



He is meant to bring chocolate to weary travelers. :ho


----------



## Burke (Sep 22, 2010)

How does that one fating shellfish with armour not evolve into the other floating shellfish with armour?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

N??ps said:


> How does that one fating shellfish with armour not evolve into the other floating shellfish with armour?



What you talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2010)

So who is that girl and why did the guy run away when I talked to him?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> How does that one fating shellfish with armour not evolve into the other floating shellfish with armour?


The 2 bugs only evolve when you trade one for the other. Apparantly they exchange DNA or some shit and the armoured one evolves into an armourless and the armourless evolves into an armoured. I think it's pretty neat.



Vino said:


> So who is that girl and why did the guy run away  when I talked to him?


He wanted to give you some lone time with the chick. Duh.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder what pokemon will get that Earthquake Spiral in the dream world  that's honestly near gamebreaking.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2010)

Mence gets it and so does Heracross i think


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I wonder what pokemon will get that Earthquake Spiral in the dream world  that's honestly near gamebreaking.



Last time I checked Salamence gets Earthquake Spiral.

We are all doomed.


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

Agirudaa fastest pokemon now?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 23, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Chocolate Gateau Crab.



lol...to me it looks like sandstone/rock on top of it.

I like the crab a lot.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 23, 2010)

Wabairu trainer just pulled a Shinji. 

I am definitely getting that bastard.


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

How do you save the game? I tried loading my saved data from before but it isn't there


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Vanity said:


> lol...to me it looks like sandstone/rock on top of it.
> 
> I like the crab a lot.



Well it is some sort of rock, it is part Rock after all 

I think Armpits was joking...



Jotaro Kujo said:


> How do you save the game? I tried loading my saved data from before but it isn't there



I heard you can't save your game, on the ROM anyways.


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

Really? Well that sucks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Well that's what you get for playing ROMs :ho


I wouldn't care if I couldn't save though, I just want the fucking game . Hopefully it will be released in Canada sooner then expected...like tomorrow ... I know it wont.

it's suppose to be released in Spring for the US(Which would mean the same thing for Canada), I can't wait that long.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

I heard the latest date was March, right?


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah just do a Save State, JK.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Agirudaa fastest pokemon now?



Yup, fastest. If you use Guard Swap on a tank like Shuckle, as well, you'll have the fastest and hardest to kill Pok?mon in the game!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

That's weird, I've been able to save with my ROM just fine.

But maybe it has something to do with playing it on the DS lol. I dunno. Maybe you can't make a .sav file while playing it on the comp.


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

Figured out how to save the game 

Team so far:

lvl 16 Mijumaru
lvl 12 Baoppu
lvl 11 Choroneko
lvl 11 Shimama
lvl 10 Koromori

Can't wait to go to the desert resort


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

What pokemon do you guys not like/aren't going to use simply because of design?

Minezumi and his evolved form: 

I don't like the colors or the eyes, or anything about th design really. 

Shinboraa. 
I don't like it when pokemon have that sort of mechanical man-made aspect to their design, and this guy sort of has that.

The garbage line. 

I don't really mind the concept, but like I said the man-made aspect doesn't really allure _me_. Also the way the mouth is makes me feel like it clashes with the rest of the design, personally.

Chillarmy and it's evo.  
Originally I was all over this, hoping it would evolve into some awesome normal type, the likes we haven't seen since Zangoose, but I was disappointed. 

The Ice Cream family. 
It looks fake. I really can't stress that enough. I just think it looks like a fakemon. I don't like the design at all but I know I'll probably get my ass kicked by one at least once while in-game 

Last but not least, Mr. Pringles the Water/Ghost.  
I was so hyping this evolutionary line when I heard it, then the stats suck and the design.. ugh the design. I mean come on, was it really so difficult to make a decent-looking Jellyfish pokemon? I wanted a good water/ghost


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 23, 2010)

No matter how I look at it, Shinbora is all mystical with no hint of man-made. I don't get where you see that.
And... you were actually hoping for the little, cute and fluffy Pokemon to NOT evolve into something even more cute and fluffy? 

Anyway, 2 Pokemon that come to my minds are Gear's line and Tsunbear's line.

Gear for simply being a freakin' machine.

 And Tsunbear's design is just all kind of wrong. The triangle shape of teh body, the positioning of the legs, the size of the arms and hands...


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2010)

I would honestly advise against picking Pok?mon purely on their pretty static appearance. Gigagear might not look much there, but it looks significantly better when you see all its gears shifting and moving. Heck, even Hypno (remember him?) looks awesome now that he swings his little yoyo from side to side.

I really don't get the design of the Pok?shrooms, though. Even when its moving, it looks freakin' retarded. It's used on the field like Voltorb and Electrode used to be.


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

continued from last post


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 23, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I would honestly advise against picking Pokémon purely on their pretty static appearance. Gigagear might not look much there, but it looks significantly better when you see all its gears shifting and moving. Heck, even Hypno (remember him?) looks awesome now that he swings his little yoyo from side to side.
> 
> I really don't get the design of the Pokéshrooms, though. Even when its moving, it looks freakin' retarded. It's used on the field like Voltorb and Electrode used to be.


I've seen its gears move. And I'm not impressed. Even if I was, that doesn't change the fact that the idea of mechanical Pokemon is ridiculous. And I've always loved Hypno.

It's at least move believable that people would confuse IT for a half-buried Pokeball or something.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I would honestly advise against picking Pok?mon purely on their pretty static appearance. Gigagear might not look much there, but it looks significantly better when you see all its gears shifting and moving. Heck, even Hypno (remember him?) looks awesome now that he swings his little yoyo from side to side.
> 
> I really don't get the design of the Pok?shrooms, though. Even when its moving, it looks freakin' retarded. It's used on the field like Voltorb and Electrode used to be.



Why would you be against it? Everyone would choose all the same pokemon within a pool of like twenty, excluding legendaries, and the rest would be worthless. For the Metagame that's sort of expected, but for in-game, I think I speak for most people when I say most people choose their team based MOSTLY on design, not for EVs or stats, of course some are for EVs or stats but I think for the most part in-game it's mostly design.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 23, 2010)

Unless Keruido pulls of a Shaymin, this fucking thing can go die.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Dark Team

      or 

Darkness is cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Rock team:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Bug Team



Bugs are pretty cool too.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 23, 2010)

Gil said:


> Unless Keruido pulls of a Shaymin, this fucking thing can go die.





kerudio + swimming goggles can own. It has access to Cheer Up, Calm Mind, & Swords Dance, Justice Heart and a powerful STAB priority. Not only that but it has a base 129 special attack and infernape level base speed.

And funnily enough, it's near enough a perfect counter to darkrai and a GREAT addition to my rain team :]


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like it if weren't a legendary.

Hopefully it's the shaymin of this gen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

You can enjoy him emROARS


----------



## emROARS (Sep 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd like it if weren't a legendary.
> 
> Hopefully it's the shaymin of this gen.



it isn't a legendary is it? I thought it was event only!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Why would you be against it? Everyone would choose all the same pokemon within a pool of like twenty, excluding legendaries, and the rest would be worthless. For the Metagame that's sort of expected, but for in-game, I think I speak for most people when I say most people choose their team based MOSTLY on design, not for EVs or stats, of course some are for EVs or stats but I think for the most part in-game it's mostly design.



No, I never said "don't pick a Pok?mon on how it looks". I meant that the Pok?mon generally look a lot better when they're actually animated in battle, with cool little poses and whatnot, so you're better off waiting to see how they look animated before you completely disregard them.

Zuruggu, as an example, looks funny when he pulls up his trouser-thingys to cover his whole waist.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Lyra said:


> No, I never said "don't pick a Pok?mon on how it looks". I meant that the Pok?mon generally look a lot better when they're actually animated in battle, with cool little poses and whatnot, so you're better off waiting to see how they look animated before you completely disregard them.
> 
> Zuruggu, as an example, looks funny when he pulls up his trouser-thingys to cover his whole waist.



Oooh lol, ok. Sorry I muisunderstood. Yeah I noticed that the sprites in-game really make the pokemon look a lot better. Now I wonder when Gamefreak will give us good backgrounds?


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

emROARS said:


> it isn't a legendary is it? I thought it was event only!



Oh so it is. Sorry about that.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

Pokemon Stadium on the 3DS. I'm calling it. 

It will make B/W look like a joke.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 23, 2010)

B/W _IS_ already a joke. it doesnt look like pokemon anymore.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 23, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> B/W _IS_ already a joke. it doesnt look like pokemon anymore.



I think that's a bit harsh.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> B/W _IS_ already a joke. it doesnt look like pokemon anymore.



I read it's the fastest selling DS game ever.



Anyway, who is the blonde covering her mouth here? What is her role in the story? Only one I don't recognize.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> B/W _IS_ already a joke. it doesnt look like pokemon anymore.



While the Pokemon designs are sub-par compared to the other gens, the game itself is enjoyable and the visuals are really good.



Caelus said:


> Anyway, who is the blonde covering her mouth here? What is her role in the story? Only one I don't recognize.



One of the Elite 4.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2010)

^ Then I'm confused. The little purpled hair girl is Gym #8

So who out of the next 5-6 people _isn't_ in the Elite Four?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 23, 2010)

The short purple haired bitch and onwards are the Elite 4(except N and the Plazma boss).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2010)

Not sure if you all know. But this game beat out FF8's record in Japan. Which was the best selling launch week of all time. Pokemon sold little over 2.55 million.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Anyway, who is the blonde covering her mouth here? What is her role in the story? Only one I don't recognize.


Caitlin. She's a member of the Isshu Elite Four and her butler Darach was one of the Frontier Brains in DPPt/HGSS.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ^ Then I'm confused. The little purpled hair girl is Gym #8
> 
> So who out of the next 5-6 people _isn't_ in the Elite Four?


The black girl is the 8th Gym Leader in Pokemon White. The bearded guy is the 8th Gym Leader in Pokemon Black. Or is it the other way around? The next 5 guys are the Elite Four and the Champion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> B/W _IS_ already a joke. it doesnt look like pokemon anymore.



What's a pokemon look like? Are you the definitive guide? Are you one of the many yet ignorant people who praise generations one and two, but three, four and five have been steadily going out the door? And somehow, you set the standard for what is a pokemon and what is not?

I didn't think so. Black and White is a joke just like OJ is innocent.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd like it if weren't a legendary.


Is that a "I don't like legendaries" mindset or a "I like it but it doesn't work as a legendary" mindset.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Is that a "I don't like legendaries" mindset or a "I like it but it doesn't work as a legendary" mindset.



Personally I think it's a bit of both.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I read it's the fastest selling DS game ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, who is the blonde covering her mouth here? What is her role in the story? Only one I don't recognize.



Anyone else think jawbeard looks ridiculously awesome?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Anyone else think jawbeard looks ridiculously awesome?



Yes, he's very jawsome. Both in looks and personality. I think he's the best Champion so far.

*edit:* Oh, wrong jawsome guy. 

Gramps ain't that bad. Still think Adeku is better.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 23, 2010)

The Black Elite 4 member looks fucking awesome, reminds me of the guy in Street Fighter.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

His eyebrows wrap around his head.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone else think Genosect looks cool?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 23, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> B/W _IS_ already a joke. it doesnt look like pokemon anymore.



Like you know what a Pokemon is supposed to look like

Fucking moron


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Isis said:


> Like you know what a Pokemon is supposed to look like
> 
> Fucking moron



Hey, watch the aggressiveness alright? 

Genosect does look cool, it's just another modified pokemon by the humans.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> The black girl is the 8th Gym Leader in Pokemon White. The bearded guy is the 8th Gym Leader in Pokemon Black. Or is it the other way around? The next 5 guys are the Elite Four and the Champion.



I had totally forgotten about that, thanks brah! 

And jawbeard is pretty fierce looking.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

I am training the fire moth's pre-evo now since I hatched it from the egg. That makes three Bug types on my team. The fully evolved moth can learn Fly, so once it evolves I'm dumping that useless pigeon of mine in the PC.

Also beat the game this morning.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2010)

lol Serebii actually geting a C/D from Game Freak for spoiling 


also


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 24, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> lol Serebii actually geting a C/D from Game Freak for spoiling
> 
> 
> also


Not just Serevii but other major Pokemon websites.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 24, 2010)

Isis said:


> Like you know what a Pokemon is supposed to look like
> 
> Fucking moron


oh excuse my opinion, and i suppose YOU do?

fucking moron.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I am training the fire moth's pre-evo now since I hatched it from the egg. That makes three Bug types on my team. The fully evolved moth can learn Fly, so once it evolves I'm dumping that useless pigeon of mine in the PC.
> 
> Also beat the game this morning.



Why would you give Uguamosu fly? That's like wasting potential.


----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Is that a "I don't like legendaries" mindset or a "I like it but it doesn't work as a legendary" mindset.



Second, it would of been cool if it was the water version of Ponyta.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 24, 2010)

RPG Maker said:


> Not just Serevii but other major Pokemon websites.



I wonder if they'll be able to put the pictures back eventually.

This never happened in the past though....I wonder if they don't want people to know what the Pokemon look like before they buy the game because they themselves think the new Pokemon look bad and that less people will buy the game if they see what they look like?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I wonder if they'll be able to put the pictures back eventually.
> 
> This never happened in the past though....I wonder if they don't want people to know what the Pokemon look like before they buy the game because they themselves think the new Pokemon look bad and that less people will buy the game if they see what they look like?


If that's the case, then they think the games' entire design is shitty because they want every picture from the games removed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Why would you give Uguamosu fly? That's like wasting potential.



Because I'd rather put it on my team, give it Fly and then give it three other awesome moves instead of not having it on my team and keeping my Kenhourou that already has Fly but is useless in every other aspect. 

Honestly, the only things the pigeon has going for it are a cool design and Sky Attack. It really sucks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I wonder if they'll be able to put the pictures back eventually.
> 
> This never happened in the past though....I wonder if they don't want people to know what the Pokemon look like before they buy the game because they themselves think the new Pokemon look bad and that less people will buy the game if they see what they look like?



I heard that they got an OK to put pictures back up in a few days, that was 2 or 3 days ago, so maybe today or tomorrow we'll get pictures and such.


I think it's more along the lines of having people knowing too much before buying the game. They want money, and the more they know the more things they wont like, thus they wont buy the games. Which really wouldn't be the case, I've seen a bunch of people talk shit about the games and still plan on getting it .

I doubt they personally think the Pokemon all look bad, there has to be a bunch they like themselves. Besides, there are tons of people who like the games already, limiting the amount of stuff you can show just hurts them more then anything.

Perhaps, they just want people to be surprised when playing the games, with the new look and everything.

Or they were drunk at the time they sent their letters to the sites


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2010)

Read this ed by PokeBeach:


So From all that it seems that Nintendo doesn't want the rest of the world spoiled by the Jap release. To me this seems right because they've only targeted B&W images and not images from the other games.

Now my question is why the hell don't they do a world wide release? From all the games released Pokemon can't be a hard game to translate, heck the fans will have a translation up in a couple of weeks so Nintendo could do it very easily.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Now my question is why the hell don't they do a world wide release? From all the games released Pokemon can't be a hard game to translate, heck the fans will have a translation up in a couple of weeks so Nintendo could do it very easily.



Those are just fan translations making the most basic parts of the game able to be understood. Proper translating can take months, especially since they can't recycle old dialogue like they could with HG/SS. They have nothing they can use to make it go faster, they need to start from square one.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Those are just fan translations making the most basic parts of the game able to be understood. Proper translating can take months, especially since they can't recycle old dialogue like they could with HG/SS. They have nothing they can use to make it go faster, they need to start from square one.


Then they could do them simultaneously. Or wait for the translation to be done and release the games together. Not much is gonna change. A large amount of the fans would wait the same amount of time to buy a game, anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

The article was great lol, and I agree with the Pokabu one. I don't know why there are so many haters in here who think his evolution is really that bad. To be honest it's the grass type I like least, but even him I still like.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Then they could do them simultaneously. Or wait for the translation to be done and release the games together. Not much is gonna change. A large amount of the fans would wait the same amount of time to buy a game, anyway.



That means later release dates. Not to mention that during translating the game into other languages they also fix bugs, glitches and other features that they end up finding once the Japanese games are out. 

A few months to wait isn't really that bad.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Sometimes they don't do the translations right away because they want to change or add features in the game itself. For instance, the Japanese Heart Gold Soul Silver still had the casino and those games.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sometimes they don't do the translations right away because they want to change or add features in the game itself. For instance, the Japanese Heart Gold Soul Silver still had the casino and those games.


That's more because people would bitch that Pokemon supports gambling and Satanism than an idea that for a feature that popped into their heads while translating. And should things really be added to one version of the same game? Shouldn't new features be saved for a third game?


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 24, 2010)

In the day and age of the internet, does Nintendo really think they can hide information from people? Even if they prevent Serebii and other sites from posting Pokemon Black and White images, that's to stop the hundreds of other fans / gaming sites from posting them?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Well they did the same thing with Dissidia. Sometimes things need to be changed because of culture or other things like that. I mean, the NA version of Dissidia Final Fantasy had more features than the Japanese version for some reason. Maybe we're harder to please 

Either way I don't mind much.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

I wanna train the Bug/Steel knight Pokemon next.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

I heard in order for it to evolve it needs to be traded to someone with the other bug type, the one that turns into the badass shinobi.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I heard in order for it to evolve it needs to be traded to someone with the other bug type, the one that turns into the badass shinobi.



Oh yeah, I heard about that. 

Maybe I can find someone :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having the Shinobi bug. Of course I'm not getting my White version until it comes out in the states. If you'd like to wait for me maybe


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I'm gonna be getting Black version when it comes out in the states as well. So I'll have a need to do it then too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Sweet! We'll be pokebuddies 

I might've missed what your final team was going to be, what is it?


----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2010)

Death-kun when and where did you get Deathmas?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> *That's more because people would bitch that Pokemon supports gambling and Satanism* than an idea that for a feature that popped into their heads while translating. And should things really be added to one version of the same game? Shouldn't new features be saved for a third game?


that because stupid a european law which makes not sence that the NA got it removed too ,maybe because of the merger of Pokemon international.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Jotaro, you can find Deathmas in the Desert Ruins north of Hiun City. Once you leave Hiun City and go northward there should be a split in the roads. One road will keep going north under a bridge (that leads to the next town) while the other will go west. Follow the one going west. Then go north when you can't go west anymore. Follow the road. You'll be in the desert. Go all the way north (battle trainers if you want). There will be two different structures. One will be a run-down looking tower. The other will be a stairwell into the ground that's surrounded by Hihidaruma Daruma Mode idols (they're blue). You can find Deathmas in either of those places.



Ech? said:


> Sweet! We'll be pokebuddies
> 
> I might've missed what your final team was going to be, what is it?



This is going to be my final team once the fire moth evolves.





Right now though I still have the pigeon in my team and I've swapped out the crocodile for the time being, since I need the pigeon around to use Fly. But fully evolved Urgamoth can learn Fly, so once it evolves I'm dumping the weak pigeon into the PC and taking my croc back out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Jotaro, you can find Deathmas in the Desert Ruins north of Hiun City. Once you leave Hiun City and go northward there should be a split in the roads. One road will keep going north under a bridge (that leads to the next town) while the other will go west. Follow the one going west. Then go north when you can't go west anymore. Follow the road. You'll be in the desert. Go all the way north (battle trainers if you want). There will be two different structures. One will be a run-down looking tower. The other will be a stairwell into the ground that's surrounded by Hihidaruma Daruma Mode idols (they're blue). You can find Deathmas in either of those places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mothra is going to be a bitch to train, so good luck with that.


----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank Death-kun

Current team so far:

Futachimaru lvl 22
Koromori lvl 20
Leperasudu lvl 20
Shimama lvl 20
Meguroko lvl 20
Darumakka lvl 18


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Mothra is going to be a bitch to train, so good luck with that.



Mine is already at level 39 lol. I've only been training it for maybe two hours. If I didn't have to go to sleep (I hatched it at, like, 11:45 PM last night) and didn't have to be at college it would probably be evolved by now. Lucky Egg + post-game routes = easy levels.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it just me, or did the Anime make me like Mamepato a whole lot more now?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Gil said:


> Is it just me, or did the Anime make me like Mamepato a whole lot more now?



I wouldn't recommend it. Nothing good has come from keeping it or it's evolutions. For me at least.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 24, 2010)

Even though it's the Poorman's version of Staraptor?


----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2010)

Where is the 3rd gym leader?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Mothra is going to be a bitch to train, so good luck with that.



Mothra is really easy to train, actually. Granted, I didn't even know there was an egg for it 'til I had beaten the game. After getting Hihidaruma to brutalise four Level 65 Pok?mon, though, my Mothra was already at Level 27.

Plus if you're *really* lazy, there's a Level 70 Mothra waiting in that Resort Desert place.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where is the 3rd gym leader?



In Huin City, there's a bunch of paths that lead northwards. The third Gym is either on the left-most path or the one next to it. Not hard to find, really.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiun Harbor, I think. YOu have to follow somebody around.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where is the 3rd gym leader?


The gym is at the most left alley. From there, the leader goes to one of the docks. From there, he runs off to North of the leftmost alleyway. Then he goes back to the leftmost alley. Then he'll go back to his gym. Or her. I still don't know what gender (s)he is.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> The gym is at the most left alley. From there, the leader goes to one of the docks. From there, he runs off to North of the leftmost alleyway. Then he goes back to the leftmost alley. Then he'll go back to his gym. Or her. I still don't know what gender (s)he is.



A he . Pretty sure anyways. I can't find of picture of the person though 

EDIT: Saw a video of him. It's a he


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> A he . Pretty sure anyways. I can't find of picture of the person though


I'd be surprised if you could. Anything other than fanart, anyway.
It looks like a "he" but those close, that pose... O.o

Also, about Mamepato, it's a good 15 levels lower than my other Pokemon. Well, it's evo< anyway. Once I get my precious little Washibon, my team will be complete and I'll take over the world.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'd be surprised if you could. Anything other than fanart, anyway.
> It looks like a "he" but those close, that pose... O.o
> 
> Also, about Mamepato, it's a good 15 levels lower than my other Pokemon. Well, it's evo< anyway. Once I get my precious little Washibon, my team will be complete and I'll take over the world.



I think he is suppose to be a hippie or something, that's what I heard anyways . Wouldn't be surprise if he has a grow op under his Gym 

I'm wondering why some Pokemon have such high levels this gen. Washibon evolves at level 54 into Wargle. There are also some others that are pretty high as well.

I know we've had high level evolutions but I would have never guess something like Washibon would evolve at level 54. I would say 30 at the most. 

The highest level evolution now is Monozu-(level 50)Jiheddo-(64)Sazando. I was expecting around 50 for it's final evolution like the past Pseudo Legendary Pokemon.

EDIT: Although I hear leveling up is easier this time around. So I guess that's why, but even still the levels seem pretty high.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Mothra is really easy to train, actually. Granted, I didn't even know there was an egg for it 'til I had beaten the game. After getting Hihidaruma to brutalise four Level 65 Pok?mon, though, my Mothra was already at Level 27.
> 
> Plus if you're *really* lazy, there's a Level 70 Mothra waiting in that Resort Desert place.


Huh, so levelling up in black/white is faster?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, yeah, just from NPC Trainer, you can get to around and even way above the Gym Leader you're about to face. My Zuruzukin (Dark/Fighting), for example, is at Level 45 right now and I haven't even started the 7th Gym. All my rest are 40-42 (excpet for Hatooboo) And the 8th Gyms strongest is at 43.

There're also a lot of wild battles to help out, too. And I mean A-FUCKING-LOT. On 2 occassions, for 3 squares in a row, I encountered a wild Pokemon. A few times I didn't even move, I just turned around and got a battle. Never have I loved Repels so much.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 24, 2010)

Exp Share...Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm glad there is more of an easier way to level up in Black and White. Makes things...easier 

Leveling up is fun but not when you have to battle 100 Pokemon to level up once


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Those sprites in your sig Zylos, are those B/W or D/P?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Those sprites in your sig Zylos, are those B/W or D/P?



They are GPXPLUS :ho. It's from a website about clicking eggs and stuff. Pretty addicting and fun 

I think they used sprites from Diamond, and Pearl though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

I used to have some on GPX but I stopped. Too much time lol.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

I stopped but started again(Like 2 days ago). You can't break addiction no matter what they say


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I stopped but started again(Like 2 days ago). You can't break addiction no matter what they say


Then I'm a combo breaker. 
Got over an addiction a while back. Though I replaced it with another so I don't know if it counts. xD


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Then I'm a combo breaker.
> Got over an addiction a while back. Though I replaced it with another so I don't know if it counts. xD



Lies  Addiction can't be helped 

Or maybe it's just me 

At less I don't have a serious addiction to drugs or something, just Pokemon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

You just have to believe in the heart of the cards and you can accomplish anything!

P.S.
Epic BW discussion right 'ere.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> You just have to believe in the heart of the cards and you can accomplish anything!
> 
> P.S.
> Epic BW discussion right 'ere.



 I'm addicted to Yugioh too


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

I like a lot of things but gladly, no addictions


----------



## Golbez (Sep 24, 2010)

Did I hear someone mention Yugioh?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Trainer Wolf sent out Blue Eyes White Dragon.

Rival Dumbface sent out Kuriboh.

Blue Eyes White Dragon used Burst Stream Of Destruction.

Kuriboh fainted.

Blue Eyes White Dragon gained 1exp.

...


----------



## Golbez (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Blue Eyes White Dragon has DNA digivolved into Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon!

... Wait, that's not right.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Did I hear someone mention Yugioh?


No. You read it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 24, 2010)

Dumbface should have discarded Kuriboh.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 25, 2010)

I played Yu-Gi-Oh! last night for the first time in forever! Even though was so damn rusty, I still kicked ass with my dragon deck.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2010)

Told you guys she'd get fanart and hentai of her quick.



She's already got tons of hentai out. I know a potentially popular character in pokemon when i see one.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 25, 2010)

Her and the electric gym leader are very peopular on g-booru.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2010)

Kamitsure was much faster on the Hen-train than Furou.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry for being late to the party;

just looked up some stats for the starters and they dissapoint. Fire/Fighting without a decent Speed stat is dead pork. I'm not amused since Fire is always my first choice 

the grass one looks like decent staller and has moves like giga drain and stuff

water one looks pretty standard with stats. Nothing special either


----------



## emROARS (Sep 25, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Sorry for being late to the party;
> 
> just looked up some stats for the starters and they dissapoint. Fire/Fighting without a decent Speed stat is dead pork. I'm not amused since Fire is always my first choice
> 
> ...



i see jaroda (grass) as more of a subseed tbh. however despite the bad starters we still have the other pokemon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2010)

Honestly, I picked Jaroda because I have other Water and Fire Pokemon for my team. The other Grass are nice but I prefer Jaroda over them. Speaking of which, I've finished my team. 



The Washibon, which you catch in the city with teh 8th Gym, was 6 levels higher than my Hatooboo which was the first Pokemon I caught. xD

Also, anyone have the faintest idea when or where you get a dusk stone? Found it. You get it somewhere in the 8th gym's city. But I'm not too sure from where exactly. xD Randomly checked my backpack while walking around the gym and saw I had it.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 25, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Sorry for being late to the party;
> 
> just looked up some stats for the starters and they dissapoint. Fire/Fighting without a decent Speed stat is dead pork. I'm not amused since Fire is always my first choice
> 
> ...



You missed on important thing. In the dream world, Jaroda gets Perversity, which reverses stat changes. Perversity + Leaf storm?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

The only thing that makes Jaroda redeemable is it's dream world ability (Perversity) which reverses the effects of stat-changing moves. Why does this redeem him though? Because Jaroda gets Leaf Storm. With his Perversity ability, instead of his Sp. Atk dropping two stages after the move like normal his Sp. Atk will _increase_ by two stages.

Anyway, the little fire moth is close to evolving into Urgamoth. He's level 52 right now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2010)

Deathmas (562): The mask Deathmas carries is its face from when it was human. Occasionally, it stares at it, sobbing. 

Did you name firemoth mothra Death-kun?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Deathmas (562): The mask Deathmas carries is its face from when it was human. Occasionally, it stares at it, sobbing.
> 
> Did you name firemoth mothra Death-kun?



Nah, I didn't. Mothra is six letters. You're only given 5 spaces to nickname your Pokemon.  And to name your player as well. 

I will probably name it Mothra in the english version.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww.

Well, 6 months will burn away fast enough. When I get the game I am going to build a kaiju-themed team!


----------



## Munak (Sep 25, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> You missed on important thing. In the dream world, Jaroda gets Perversity, which reverses stat changes. Perversity + Leaf storm?



That can't be right, can't it? 

Metagross's Clear Body doesn't prevent the stat drop left by Hammer Arm, AFAIK. I think it's safe to assume they won't make an ability that game breaking.

But at least, Jaroda benefits from Scary Face/Metal Voice, provided they can predict it.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 25, 2010)

Munak said:


> That can't be right, can't it?
> 
> Metagross's Clear Body doesn't prevent the stat drop left by Hammer Arm, AFAIK. I think it's safe to assume they won't make an ability that game breaking.
> 
> But at least, Jaroda benefits from Scary Face/Metal Voice, provided they can predict it.



It's still unknown actually, some people at smogon are going apeshit wondering whether it'll work or not. But if it does...


----------



## valerian (Sep 25, 2010)

When can you get the fossils and can you tell the difference between them, I don't want to be picking the turtle one by mistake.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> When can you get the fossils and can you tell the difference between them, I don't want to be picking the turtle one by mistake.


I'm fairly certain you get them a gift from one of the temples in the desert between Hiun City and the 4th gym's city, the one with the blue Hihidaruma out front. One chick in there gives you two choices, which I guess is the 2 fossils. Been carrying around for a while what I can only assume is the turtle fossil. I usually pick the 1st option whenever given a choice so it must be that the 1st option is the turtle and 2nd- the bird. But I'm not too sure so you'd be best saving before choosing.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 25, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> It's still unknown actually, some people at smogon are going apeshit wondering whether it'll work or not. But if it does...



they're all wondering too if swimming goggles is a hoax item or not.

if not...my rain team would be unstoppable.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

Woo, my little fire moth evolved! But now I'm battling level 75 Kyuremu, the Dragon/Ice Pokemon. D:



Munak said:


> That can't be right, can't it?
> 
> Metagross's Clear Body doesn't prevent the stat drop left by Hammer Arm, AFAIK. I think it's safe to assume they won't make an ability that game breaking.
> 
> But at least, Jaroda benefits from Scary Face/Metal Voice, provided they can predict it.



It's been confirmed to work exactly that way from multiple testings. Perversity =/= Clear Body. They've done multiple tests against the Perversity Jaroda with Leaf Storm in the Battle Subway (since obtaining a dream world Jaroda isn't possible yet). So yeah.

Not like Jaroda has a good Sp. Atk to begin with though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEAVyG2Hs_A[/YOUTUBE]

Why is this music so fucking amazing.

On that note, I caught my Liberty Ticket event Victini earlier today. Level 15, super adorable.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 25, 2010)

Really loving the music in Black and White too:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmwptDAompo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiVkSgH4APE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNuL-3XDRLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

Also, I don't know about the other sites, but Serebii has been able to put his B/W sprites back up. So I guess Nintendo finally conceded lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Also, I don't know about the other sites, but Serebii has been able to put his B/W sprites back up. So I guess Nintendo finally conceded lol.


It seems to only be for the Pokedex though. Even the pre release Pokemon page hasn't got it's images yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

This is my final team now. It'll stay the same until I get a craving for another Bug type. 







Gaiash said:


> It seems to only be for the Pokedex though. Even the pre release Pokemon page hasn't got it's images yet.



Hm, really? I haven't actually checked it out yet, I had just seen the news in a topic title on the GameFAQs Pokemon Black Version message board lol.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 25, 2010)

I like how the Elite Four battle music has a short part that's borrowed from the 3rd Generation Elite Four music.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2010)

I just made that. Even edited the colour of Lyra's clothes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

I want my White Version. Now.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I just made that. Even edited the colour of Lyra's clothes.



She looks almost like a Team Rocket member with those colours. XD It looks good though.

The Pokemon on that team are mostly the ones that I want on mine. LOL.



Ech? said:


> I want my White Version. Now.



I want both versions....too bad it won't come out here for ages yet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

Ages? I think it's more like six months, which isn't terrible.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Ages? I think it's more like six months, which isn't terrible.



That's a long time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

Not really, but if you say so.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I just made that. Even edited the colour of Lyra's clothes.



Oh my God can you make me one?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Not really, but if you say so.



Well it mainly feels bad because it feels like almost everyone else is already playing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Well it mainly feels bad because it feels like almost everyone else is already playing it.



Aww, but you shouldn't feel bad about it. Trust me, even though we may be playing it now, whether it's ROM or import, I can confidently say that every single one of us is still going to buy the English game.  Playing in Japanese isn't the most fun thing in the world, tbh.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah they aren't really getting the full experience. I'd say they're getting like 60% at most.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Yeah they aren't really getting the full experience. I'd say they're getting like 60% at most.



Pretty much. I'm having a hassle just figuring out where to find the legendaries. I was only able to catch Victini because all you have to do is ride a boat to get to it. And I only found/caught Kyuremu (the Dragon/Ice Pokemon) because it's hard to resist the temptation to explore a whole new area.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't like playing japanese versions of games... the only exception for me was Dissidia: Final Fantasy. I played it in Japanese because I was so hyped for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, I already want to switch a team member again. I don't really want the croc in my team anymore, I'd rather have this guy: 



Time to get training then. 

And I don't even want Daikenki on my team anymore. I never use him. I'd rather have Ononokusu (Kibago's final evo):


----------



## Vanity (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Aww, but you shouldn't feel bad about it. Trust me, even though we may be playing it now, whether it's ROM or import, I can confidently say that every single one of us is still going to buy the English game.  Playing in Japanese isn't the most fun thing in the world, tbh.



It's not that I think anyone isn't going to buy the game when it eventually comes out. It's just that...yeah...other people already experiencing it, getting used to the new moves months in advance...sets me back.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2010)

Vanity said:


> It's not that I think anyone isn't going to buy the game when it eventually comes out. It's just that...yeah...other people already experiencing it, getting used to the new moves months in advance...sets me back.


Are you planning on battling competitively? 

If not, then don't worry about keeping up with the Jonses. Just let the spoilers whet your appetite, and _enjoy_ the game when you get it.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 26, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Are you planning on battling competitively?
> 
> If not, then don't worry about keeping up with the Jonses. Just let the spoilers whet your appetite, and _enjoy_ the game when you get it.



I was considering competitively battling again. I sure would be way behind if I tried though now.

I was never that good at it to begin with, and now everyone else will be used to the new moves and Pokemon before I am.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2010)

You make it sound as if everyone is taking the latest model car out for a spin. 

"Everyone else will be used to the new moves," how does that even work?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I was considering competitively battling again. I sure would be way behind if I tried though now.
> 
> I was never that good at it to begin with, and now everyone else will be used to the new moves and Pokemon before I am.



Don't worry. I don't have the game either and waiting until the english release.

Doesn't stop me from making a team or learning about the moves or even watching a walkthrough.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2010)

At first I thought the starters were crap but their Dream World ability really gives them an edge. Emboar lookes usable now 

Speaking of; got a little question. How does the dream world abilty work in competative battle? Does it mean all the Pokemon in your team will have their dream world abilty or can you choose?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> At first I thought the starters were crap but their Dream World ability really gives them an edge. Emboar lookes usable now
> 
> Speaking of; got a little question. How does the dream world abilty work in competative battle? Does it mean all the Pokemon in your team will have their dream world abilty or can you choose?


If the Pok?mon was caught through the Dream World, it'll always have its Dream World ability. There's no choice involved.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Ah got it. Did some research and seems dream world is a bit more advanced then I thought, and not just some gimmick.

Also its fucking amazing that some older pokes get some new abilties trough dream world. Smogon members are literally losing their cool since the whole metagame is fucked right now 

I'm really tempted for B/W right now but not sure if I have the time for competative battling


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Yeah they aren't really getting the full experience. I'd say they're getting like 60% at most.


That's a bit of a generalisation, don't you think? I wouldn't have imported it if I couldn't understand at least 90% of what was written. Been importing games alone for years now, ever since I got my PSOne chipped so it could play them.

You'll find most people who import are at least passable when it comes to Japanese.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also its fucking amazing that some older pokes get some new abilties trough dream world. Smogon members are literally losing their cool since the whole metagame is fucked right now


The metagame isn't fucked - they're just pissed that Ubers from last gen like Garchomp are barely middle-of-the-road OU and all those Psychic Legendaries aren't so invincible any more because Mothra can oneshot pretty much any of them after a single Butterfly Dance and the Dragonite/Salamence/Garchomp of this gen is half Dark and has very high stats overall.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

I wanna go check those Underwater Ruins out.  I did last night, but if you stay in there too long some kind of force kicks you out back to the surface. But now I see there's a map of the ruins on GameFAQs, so I can use it to navigate and get to the upper floors. 

I still need to find Waterfall though. I only got Cut, Fly, Surf, Strength and Dive.


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys i have been trying to catch Monozu(the dark/dragon pokemon) on victory road, but can't seem to find it anywere, do you know if there is a special place you have to look to be able to catch it? thx in advance


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also its fucking amazing that some older pokes get some new abilties trough dream world. Smogon members are literally losing their cool since the whole metagame is fucked right now



Yeah it's hilarious 

OMG NINETAILS UBER? 

NUUUU 

BLAZIKEN BETTA THEN INFERNAPE?

MIND = BLOWN 



but honestly, this is my first gen playing seriously, since my wifi is shit. 
And some of the new good going to be OU pokemon look terrible 
I do like the season stag though, gonna name it prongs 

i dunno whether to go raindance or sandstorm team or something else.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

Kamitsure and Fuuro are all over g booru, I love it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I'm pretty synched too. XD
> Swamperts my favourite starter out of all the gens so i'm glad he has this now. :3



I gotta say, Swampert is definitely one of my faves as well. That typing of his is so sexy, the only other Pokemon that comes close to it's awesomeness is Water Absorb Quagsire.

Gamageroge is kinda disappointing. All they did was make it a slightly stronger Quagsire. The only thing it can do that Quagsire can't is be faster because it can have Swift Swim. But Dream World Gamageroge can also get Water Absorb, so that just makes him a copy of Quagsire. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Do any of you know where to find the Exp. Share? I think I missed getting it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Do any of you know where to find the Exp. Share? I think I missed getting it.


Don't know exactly where but you shoulda gotten it either in or just before Hiun City. 'Cause I passed the 3rd gym with Exp Share on one of my 'Mons. After going through every single building in Hiun, mind you.

*EDIT:* Ah, from one of the buildings on the main street, on the last floor there's a garbageman with Trashbag-kun and Chillamy. He givest the Share. And... wait, you played 'till now without it?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

So I'mma thinking of a few things for a Sunny Day team...


Ability: Mischievous Heart
- Taunt
- Leech Seed
- Sunny Day
- Substitute


Ability: Drought
- Confuse Ray
- Will O' Wisp
- Evil Eye
- Solar Beam


Ability: Swarm
- Bug Buzz
- Butterfly Dance
- Flamethrower
- Solar Beam


Ability: Speed Boost
- Hi Jump Kick
- Brave Bird
- Claw Sharpen
- Sunny Day


Ability: Encourage
- Flare Blitz
- Rock Slide
- U-Turn
- Earthquake

Not ezackly sure on a sixth member, but...

Thanks to Mischievous Heart, Erufuun has priority with all four attacks. Meaning no Stealth Rock, no Dragon Dance, no setting up whatsoever. SubSeed will work nicely, too, and there's Sunny Day to set up the rest of the team. Mothra and Hihidaruma will be working off of Sunny Day the most, due to their crazy high Sp Attack and Attack respectively, and Blaziken will mostly just be adding type coverage and an extra Sunny Day. Ninetails will be a total bitch, with instant Solarbeam, Will O' Wisp, Confuse Ray and Evil Eye (a Ghost-type attack that seems to double in strength if the opponent is afflicted with a status ailment).

Just wonder what kind of sixth Pokémon I could bring in... Hmm...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

That Sunny Day team looks kickass.  Put together very well. 

I would like to make another rain team, since Politoed now gets Drizzle, but... yeah. Using Politoed just for Drizzle would be sacrificing a vital spot in the party. :/



Pesky Bug said:


> Don't know exactly where but you shoulda gotten it either in or just before Hiun City. 'Cause I passed the 3rd gym with Exp Share on one of my 'Mons. After going through every single building in Hiun, mind you.
> 
> *EDIT:* Ah, from one of the buildings on the main street, on the last floor there's a garbageman with Trashbag-kun and Chillamy. He givest the Share. And... wait, you played 'till now without it?



Alright, going to get it now. And... yeah, I played without it so far. I was just going rampant with the Lucky Egg lol.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I made a rain team. to be fair, i'm not too good with strategies. >.>


Hey, if it makes ya feel any better, I know 0 about battling.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow....I've got a lot of catching up to do. 
I've completely fallen behind on Pokemon, only found out that this game was already out today. Looking at the new Pokemon and liking a lot more than I thought I would. The gym leaders and they're badges don't look that cool to me. With the exception of the electric girl, I think I love her. 

I want to be an expert and know all the ins and outs before the US release. Time to lurk like I've never lurked before.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I want to be an expert and know all the ins and outs before the US release. Time to lurk like I've never lurked before.


Don't you mean you want to be the very best like no one ever was? 

Also, keep yer hands to yerself, mk?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I'll probably become more obsessed with making type-specific/strategy-specific teams after I beat the game at least once. It';l be while I'm playing that I think of cool and/or unique strategies. My last cool unique Strategy was a Tyranitar, and everything fell into places except I failed to realize... his speed was horrible.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 26, 2010)

Sure sure, and this time I really will catch 'em all.



> Also, keep yer hands to yerself, mk?


I won't make any promises, I'm sure you understand why.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think I'll probably become more obsessed with making type-specific/strategy-specific teams after I beat the game at least once. It';l be while I'm playing that I think of cool and/or unique strategies. My last cool unique Strategy was a Tyranitar, and everything fell into places except I failed to realize... his speed was horrible.



That's what I'm doing. I've already beaten it once and I'm on my second playthrough of White and my first playthrough on Black. So I'm thinking up all sorts of teams, from the downright bizarre to the uber team of uberness.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I feel like it's sort of odd that it's only after we've beaten the game we can get older pokemon... and I only say that because these games lack like a NG+, or something that lets you start over but you can trade old pokemon from the get-go[from any Gen IV game] or something. It's kind of off-putting.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

I think up of cool teams to make once I've beaten the game. But I'm going to leave the team-making to when I get my English version of the game. For now I'll probably just catch and evolve the Pokemon I like. Then in the English version I'll just think up teams, breed and IV/EV train random Pokemon for the hell of it and just do whatever.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 26, 2010)

I need rom that shows the attack animations.Is EV training asmuch of a pin in the ass as it looks to be?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I need rom that shows the attack animations.Is EV training asmuch of a pin in the ass as it looks to be?



yes. but so worth it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> yes. but so worth it.



What's worth it about EV training? I mean I guess it can be fun every now and then but the fact of how tedious it is simply to be able to win a few times in the metagame... meh.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What's worth it about EV training? I mean I guess it can be fun every now and then but the fact of how tedious it is simply to be able to win a few times in the metagame... meh.



For Hihidaruma, as an example, proper EV training is the difference between 313 Attack and 416. It's worth it because that's a 33% increase in the damage Hihidaruma dishes out. Which, if you ask me, is a fine price to pay for beating up 126 Jiheddo's in Victory Road.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Lyra said:


> For Hihidaruma, as an example, proper EV training is the difference between 313 Attack and 416. It's worth it because that's a 33% increase in the damage Hihidaruma dishes out. Which, if you ask me, is a fine price to pay for beating up 126 Jiheddo's in Victory Road.



So the good thing about it is a difference in attack? But the point is the solo campaign is so simple that you don't need it. EV training is only worthwhile if you AVIDLY want to win in the metagame. Which, I suppose if you do, then go for it.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

Echø said:


> So the good thing about it is a difference in attack? But the point is the solo campaign is so simple that you don't need it. EV training is only worthwhile if you AVIDLY want to win in the metagame. Which, I suppose if you do, then go for it.



Isn't the whole reason to play the metagame is to be the very best? like no one ever was? After all to catch them is your real test but to train them is your cause.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, I'm sweeping the post-game E4 (they have level 70+ Pokemon) with a level 60 Urgamoth.

Feels good man.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> lol, I'm sweeping the post-game E4 (they have level 70+ Pokemon) with a level 60 Urgamoth.
> 
> Feels good man.


And I just swept through 'em pre-...game. I don't think that's right. Anyway, Zuruzukin put on a beautiful show.  I love the little bastard. Well, bastardette... Forget it.

The animations of Reshiram and Zekrom coming on stage-   . And Reshi going turbojet after the credits-   .


----------



## Burke (Sep 26, 2010)

Just saw the episodes for best wishes.
Ash got beat by a rookie 
Ash caught the basic bird pokemon of the generation
Ash fought team rocket
Team rocket had a blimp
Team rocket got defeated

Way to break the mold!

Side note, the next episode has megacroc, and guess what. They gave it BAMF sunglasses! As if it culdnt get any cooler


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a question I am kind of a nub when it comes to this stuff.With Pokemon Black and White coming out I wanna try and be more competitive, also I wanna get an idea for my team now. Where do you guys get the info that of the new Pokemon abilities I hear Glaceon has a new one that would be good for a Hail team and that's what I want to make.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Pesky Bug, the ending was pretty cool indeed.  The only ending credits I like more are the HG/SS credits, and that's because all of gym leaders and whatnot are running around lol.



GeneralFuruichi said:


> I have a question I am kind of a nub when it comes to this stuff.With Pokemon Black and White coming out I wanna try and be more competitive, also I wanna get an idea for my team now. Where do you guys get the info that of the new Pokemon abilities I hear Glaceon has a new one that would be good for a Hail team and that's what I want to make.



Serebii.net for the new info about Pokemon. 



Smogon.com for the competitive tips and strategies. Also you can just ask me or look in the Competitive Battling thread I made (though I haven't updated it in quite a while). I may not have competitively battled in a while but I'm still an oldfag and remember everything, so just ask away if you want tips.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Serebii.net for the new info about Pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> Smogon.com for the competitive tips and strategies. Also you can just ask me or look in the Competitive Battling thread I made (though I haven't updated it in quite a while). I may not have competitively battled in a while but I'm still an oldfag and remember everything, so just ask away if you want tips.



Thanks alot I will be sure to ask you if I have any questions.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Anyway, Zuruzukin put on a beautiful show.  I love the little bastard. Well, bastardette... Forget it.



Zuruzukin solo campaign. It will be awesome.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 26, 2010)

These are the Pokemon I chose for my Hail team.I am in the process of figuring out attacks and abilities.


----------



## Munak (Sep 26, 2010)

Givin' it some though, this will be my primary team.



*Ditto*

Ability: Eccentric

-Transform (But does Ditto really need it? )

Seeing as stats can possibly be copied as well, I want to see how a copy-lead will fare against a real one.



*Goruggo*

Ability: No Guard

- Curse
- Dynamic Punch
- Earthquake
- Rest/Shadow Punch

Golgo 13, remember that anime?  This might be an effective Curse Poke, but the low speed, no priorities and so-and-so def might make me change my mind. Still, too cool for school.





*Blaziken*

Ability: Speed Boost

- Protect
- Swords Dance
- Flare Blitz
- High Jump Kick

While Son Goku is still admittedly better than Roasted Chicken (Close Combat), I love the latter better because its design did not look anything like I've seen before. Besides, we've spent the greater days of Emerald just strolling around... whatever, got sidetracked.  Max HP, Max Attack to get two Swords Dance running and rape.




*Ninetails*

Ability: Drought

- Protect
- Heat Wave
- Energy Ball/Will o Wisp
- Evil Eye/Psycho Shock

Will o Wisp/Evil Eye combo, or just coverage. Powers up my Blaziken, protects my ground Poke with Sunny Day weather.




*
Shanderaa*

Ability: Shadow Tag

- Will O' Wisp
- Protect
- Substitute
- Shadow Ball

Just irritating, unless opponent carries Shed Shell.





Randorosu

Ability: Encourage

- Earthquake
- Stone Edge
- Outrage
- Psychic

No need to be coy, just attack. Also, what the hell is up with the octopus tentacles?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> These are the Pokemon I chose for my Hail team.I am in the process of figuring out attacks and abilities.



croc seems a bit out of place. I see him as a member of a sandstorm team to be honest.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Zuruzukin solo campaign. It will be awesome.



I wanted to use a Zuruzukin on my initial run through but I chose the croc as my Dark type instead.

I am replacing croc, but I've planned on Kirikizan as it's replacement. I could just change my mind though and use Zuruzukin instead.  He is pretty badass.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> croc seems a bit out of place. I see him as a member of a sandstorm team to be honest.



I couldn't really think of another pokemon to add.If you have any ideas you wanna throw out there it would be awesome.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I couldn't really think of another pokemon to add.If you have any ideas you wanna throw out there it would be awesome.



frostlass and/or weavile. I'd remove the bear and put weavile instead tbh. 

I love weavile.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> frostlass and/or weavile. I'd remove the bear and put weavile instead tbh.
> 
> I love weavile.



Weavile doesn't have much place on a Hail team though unless you're just trying to go for mono-Ice team. It's not like Weavile gets any special boosts in Hail, it's just that he won't take damage from it.

I would replace Warubiaru (the croc) with Froslass.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Weavile doesn't have much place on a Hail team though unless you're just trying to go for mono-Ice team. It's not like Weavile gets any special boosts in Hail, it's just that he won't take damage from it.
> 
> I would replace Warubiaru (the croc) with Froslass.



I was thinking Frosslass the curse body effect seemed interesting but I don't completely understand what it does.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I was thinking Frosslass the curse body effect seemed interesting but I don't completely understand what it does.



When the Pokemon with Cursed Body is attacked the move that was used against it has a chance of becoming Disabled, like you had used the move Disable.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> When the Pokemon with Cursed Body is attacked the move that was used against it has a chance of becoming Disabled, like you had used the move Disable.



That sounds interesting I might experiment with it.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Weavile doesn't have much place on a Hail team though unless you're just trying to go for mono-Ice team. It's not like Weavile gets any special boosts in Hail, it's just that he won't take damage from it.
> 
> I would replace Warubiaru (the croc) with Froslass.



lol i'm comparing hail to the speed boost of swift swimmers and increased attack with sun.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I wanted to use a Zuruzukin on my initial run through but I chose the croc as my Dark type instead.
> 
> I am replacing croc, but I've planned on Kirikizan as it's replacement. I could just change my mind though and use Zuruzukin instead.  He is pretty badass.



Zuruzukin and Croc are awesome. Desert Bros 4 Life 



emROARS said:


> I'd remove the bear



The fact that you would even think about removing Polarbeard disgusts me


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> lol i'm comparing hail to the speed boost of swift swimmers and increased attack with sun.



Hail isn't as useful as the others. 



Mist Puppet said:


> Zuruzukin and Croc are awesome. Desert Bros 4 Life



They should form their own gang. :ho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2010)

Their Pokedex entries are so boss.



> Warubiaru (553): It won’t let any prey it happens upon escape. Its jaw has the power to bite chunks out of a car’s body.





> Zuruzukin (560): They gang up on opponents that enter their territory and beat them to within an inch of their lives. They shoot an acidic bodily fluid from their mouths.



They take shit from no one


----------



## Tobi Ochiha (Sep 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Black English Test
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PQIRde4t_Y&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

*Pok?mon Black [JPN] - Episode 4*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48zk9AdJJPY&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

Holy shit, that's a pretty brutal dex entry.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

All you gotta look at is their appearance. GAR shades and pre-evo face hoodie.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Their Pokedex entries are so boss.
> 
> They take shit from no one



It's like they took New Jersey and moved it to a desert.

...

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Their Pokedex entries are so boss. They take shit from no one



Speaking of shit, everyone in Isshu uses Darumakka's to warm their pockets during winter.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like they're translating the ROMs for us... ok, well thats good I suppose. 

Also, those dex entries are awesome xD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

I also love Shandera's line's entries about burning people's souls. 
The cute, little candle's fuckin' vicious. xD


----------



## Tobi Ochiha (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like all of ya got your quadreped fighting types.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

Speaking of, how come the Mijumaru line wasn't fighting... They flat out said it was based on samurai and can even remove their shells to fight. It obviously should've been Fighting. Or at least Steel due to the katanas... Sure with Steel it would've been the same typing for Water starters twice in a row but it's better than 3 in a row.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Daikenki: Dominates foes simply by howling. What a boss 

Anyone else find it weird that Gigaiasu absorbs sunlight through the crystals on it's body? I think that's pretty odd.


----------



## Tobi Ochiha (Sep 26, 2010)

How does it do that if it's found in caves?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Gigaiasu's entire everything is odd -_-


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Tobi Ochiha said:


> Looks like all of ya got your quadreped fighting types.



Too bad I don't like any of them.


----------



## Tobi Ochiha (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Too bad I don't like any of them.



You wanted them, you got em.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Tobi Ochiha said:


> You wanted them, you got em.



I never wanted them.  Other people in this thread did.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 26, 2010)

Tobi Ochiha said:


> You wanted them, you got em.


Sounds to me like you have a grudge against quadrapeds...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

The only water fighting type I ever wanted was the starter, but I don't mind.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2010)

I wanted a Steel/Ghost...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

A steel ghost would've been cool. I wish our water ghost didn't have completely crappy stats and a horrible design.


----------



## Tobi Ochiha (Sep 26, 2010)

What water/ghost?


----------



## valerian (Sep 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Too bad I don't like any of them.



The Muskedeers are cool


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> The Muskedeers are cool



They look weird. 

The only legendaries I like this gen are Victini, Reshiram, Zekrom, Kyuremu and the Electric/Flying Genie.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

Steel/Ghost would be badass. Ghost in the Machine :amazed


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2010)

Say what you want about Boarbaque, but



> Enbuoh (500): It ignites its fists with the flames on its chin and unleashes Fire Punches. A Pokemon that cares deeply for its comrades.



Manliest starter right here.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

He's still a bit of a fat bitch though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2010)

With a beard of flames. Which he uses for Fire Punches.

He's like the Pokemon version of Yama-jii


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Steel/Ghost would be badass. Ghost in the Machine :amazed



I always thought it could be some sort of possessed armor too. 

Like...

It's Pokedex entry could say that it was the lord of a castle when it was still alive, and when it died it gathered bits and pieces of all the armor in the castle to try and take on a physical form because it couldn't accept that it was dead.

Or something like that. I dunno.



Mist Puppet said:


> Say what you want about Boarbaque, but
> 
> 
> 
> Manliest starter right here.



I really like Emboar despite what a lot of people think. I love the way it looks. Like I said before, it reminds me of a pig, Rhyperior and Magmortar smashed into one Pokemon. And it reminds me of Windwaker Ganondorf. Which makes it a winner in my book.

What disappoints me the most is Mijumaru's final evo. It should've been Water/Fighting and it should've stayed bipedal. Smugleaf's evo line was good, Pokabu's evo line was good, but Mijumaru's evo line stopped being good after Futachimaru. I'd rather have Swampert to be quite honest. Or Empoleon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I like all of the starters. But oh well. I'm glad to see more pokemon are getting custom moves.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2010)

Mischevious Heart just screams ragequit


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

What would it help with? I mean like.. I can see how it would help last ditch efforts and such maybe like Curse or something, but what else?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 26, 2010)

I dig the golem. The pig start is supposed be based on journey to the west


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> What would it help with? I mean like.. I can see how it would help last ditch efforts and such maybe like Curse or something, but what else?



I can see it work as a great anti-lead


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I dig the golem. The pig start is supposed be based on journey to the west



So is Infernape, what else is new?


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2010)

Like all the pokemon this gen, Enboar has grown on me. So my initial rage at it being a bipedal fire/fighting has died down.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 27, 2010)

Should have gone with Mijumara instead of Smugleaf since the selection of water types doesn't fit well with the team I want to put together. I'll probably restart once my Acekard gets here.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

lulz. Daikenki ftw.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 27, 2010)

Daikenki looks awesome and much better than the other two, I'm sure they'll both grow on me when the game comes out in the west though.

Gonna be like April/May, right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2010)

>mfw DW Ditto shits all over almost every other Pokemon


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Warubiaru is the best Pokemon of all times, of all times


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> What would it help with? I mean like.. I can see how it would help last ditch efforts and such maybe like Curse or something, but what else?



Being able to use recovery moves or Substitute before your opponent can hit you again is a great way to stall. Or using Will O' Wisp on a Pokémon before they can even act. Or setting up the weather conditions you want. Heck, even buffing your stats before your opponent can attack you is a great thing.

There's an awful lot of applications, both in-game and online.

*edit:* Oh, just found out that Dream World Ditto is probably going to be overused as hell. Due to its ability, the moment it's put into battle, it'll Transform into whatever is directly in front of it (makes a lot of difference in 2v2 and 3v3) and retain all of the stat boosts. As you'll no longer need a turn to use Transform, you can start revenge killing or using your opponent's buffs against them the second you use the pink blob of awesome.

In fact, Dream World Ditto could even be an Uber depending on whether or not Eccentric transforms Ditto whenever the Pokémon in front of it changes. If it doesn't you could easily lure your opponent's strongest Pokémon, get Ditto to transform into it and sweep your opponent's entire team.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Keldeo, Meloetta, and Gochiruzeru are BOSS.

Best Pokemon of the 5th gen. IMFO!!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Keldeo, Meloetta, and Gochiruzeru are BOSS.
> 
> Best Pokemon of the 5th gen. IMFO!!



I disrespectfully disagree :ho

Meguroko, Warubiru, and Warubiaru are the best


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 27, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I dig the golem. The pig start is supposed be based on journey to the west



Infernape & Emboar both based on Journey to the West 
If the trend continues next gen starter will also be Fire/Fighting and based on the final main character of Journey


Also Emboar with reckless and Wild Bolt/Close Combat/Flare Blitz/Boiling Water . Even though it lacks speed to sweep, with the right support it could deal massive damage....assuming recoil doesnt kill him
Not sure how, but I'm gonna dedicate this gen to build a team that fully supports and supplements Emboar


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 27, 2010)

Arkoas has badass stats! Easily the best fossil pokemon so far, right?

I mean it's base stat total is inbetween Arcanine and Articuno/Zapdos/Moltres 

My planned team for the game is Daikenki, Zebraika, Arkaos, Drillz, Ononokusu and then Sazando


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I disrespectfully disagree :ho
> 
> Meguroko, Warubiru, and Warubiaru are the best



That OU piece of shit evolutionary line is horrid.


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Arkoas has badass stats! Easily the best fossil pokemon so far, right?
> 
> I mean it's base stat total is inbetween Arcanine and Articuno/Zapdos/Moltres
> 
> My planned team for the game is Daikenki, Zebraika, Arkaos, Drillz, Ononokusu and then Sazando



Akeosu is pointless without Desukan.  

It's a shame they gave it a crappy ability.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Being able to use recovery moves or Substitute before your opponent can hit you again is a great way to stall. Or using Will O' Wisp on a Pok?mon before they can even act. Or setting up the weather conditions you want. Heck, even buffing your stats before your opponent can attack you is a great thing.
> 
> There's an awful lot of applications, both in-game and online.
> 
> ...



i wouldn't be surprised if ditto was banned tbh. :/


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

Ditto showing peeps what's what.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 27, 2010)

Aw shit, Ditto just got useful.
Maybe _too_ useful


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2010)

Ditto: The Story from NU to Banned


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

Ditto? Useful?


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

Ditto has always been useful.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> Ditto: The Story from NU to Banned



Smogon won't deem it banworthy.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I hope.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ditto has always been useful.



lol, Ditto has rarely if ever been useful. Waste a turn, critical hits aren't affected if you get hit by one, your HP stays the same, and all your moves have only 5pp. It's basically a huge stall for your opponent that doesn't really help much, unless you're using it in a really specific situation.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ditto has always been useful.



lol              .


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

Ditto is useful for breeding


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ditto is useful for breeding



*insert that demotivational picture with Hooker Ditto*


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2010)

I just love it when people caption a poster with a caption that's already on the picture.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I just love it when people caption a poster with a caption that's already on the picture.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I just love it when people caption a poster with a caption that's already on the picture.



Yeah, it's a pretty blatant lack of creativity.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Tobi Ochiha said:


> What water/ghost?



The new octopus Pokemon is water/ghost.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2010)

Vanity said:


> The new octopus Pokemon is water/ghost.


That would be a jellyfish.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> That would be a jellyfish.



For some reason I saw it as an octopus but I guess you're right.

Anyway, the shiny version of this is cool:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> That OU piece of shit evolutionary line is horrid.



 Such rudeness :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Such rudeness :ho


Well he is using Smogon terms.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2010)

Just entered White Forest and... am I missing a joke? Why are the wild Pokemon in there at Level 5?

*EDIT:* Oh, yeah, I'm fairly certain I saw someone mention Riolu being in the wild? Anyone happen to know if it's true and where they are if it is?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

Venom Shock seems like a great move. 130 base damage against poisoned foes, pretty damn good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

The pokemon in White forest are at a really low level... but if I'm not mistaken there are some really rare ones there. They're the unevolved versions of the trainer's pokemon in Black City in Black version.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> *EDIT:* Oh, yeah, I'm fairly certain I saw someone mention Riolu being in the wild? Anyone happen to know if it's true and where they are if it is?



I dunno where it is exactly, just search around for it. You think Riolu is a good thing? You can find wild Dragonite, Metagross, Tyranitar, etc. if you look hard enough.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Hahaha!

Black Version is the better version. Better Legendary, Better Version Excluive, its just all around better than White Version!

:33


----------



## Golbez (Sep 27, 2010)

Steel/Bug... That's quite the nuts type combination.

Only weakness is Fire x4, but nothing else. Awesome.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno where it is exactly, just search around for it. You think Riolu is a good thing? You can find wild Dragonite, Metagross, Tyranitar, etc. if you look hard enough.


A 'Gross, too? I found me a Metang after exiting a cave of some sort. Found a Ditto there, too, but I ran out of Pokeballs so I couldn't catch either.  And, well, I like Lucario a lot.
*EDIT:* Just found a Pupitar, too.



Tyler said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Black Version is the better version. Better Legendary, Better Version  Excluive, its just all around better than White Version!
> 
> :33


I honestly prefer every White exclusive over the Black ones.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> *I honestly prefer every White exclusive over the Black ones*.


yup me too and from the places, i go most people do.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I honestly prefer every White exclusive over the Black ones.


Same. Though I do like Barujiina more than Wargle.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> yup me too and from the places, i go most people do.



Me and you go to different places because Reshiram and everything associated with Black, is preferred over White Version. But that doesn't mean most people don't like White Version. Its just the simple fact Black Version is the bestest.


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

I like Reshiram better than Zekrom but White has the better exclusives overall in my opinion. 

Doesn't really matter to me though since I'll be getting both :33


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Really?

White has terrible exclusives imo. I guess if you like Mighteyna more than Houndoom, or Misdreavus more than Honchcrow. Or an eagle over a vulture.

Eh. I don't like them. Or that ugly green jellybean bear fetus blob thingy.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> That anteater is also Black exclusive. Two of the pokemon is your sig are *BLACK* exclusive.


I thought the Anteater being an exclusive was just speculation. At the time they listed Wargle as Black exclusive and Barujiina as White exclusive.

According to Serebii's Pokedex Kuitaran can be found at Victory Road in both versions.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

I know! 

I edited my post before you posted that lol. Still though, you still gots Vuljina in your party who is still *Black* exclusive 

Emphasis on the *Black*.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I know!
> 
> I edited my post before you posted that lol. Still though, you still gots Vuljina in your party who is still *Black* exclusive
> 
> Emphasis on the *Black*.


I also have Rankurusu who is a *White* exclusive. I'm getting both versions.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I know!
> 
> I edited my post before you posted that lol. Still though, you still gots Vuljina in your party who is still *Black* exclusive
> 
> Emphasis on the *Black*.


Not going to acknowledge the White exclusive Ranculus in his sig? Which is very cute and adorable, if I may add.

*EDIT:* I have seen the day! Kangaskhan in the wild! May I hear an hallelujah!!!


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Really?
> 
> White has terrible exclusives imo. I guess if you like *Mighteyna more than Houndoom, or Misdreavus more than Honchcrow.* Or an eagle over a vulture.
> 
> Eh. I don't like them. Or that ugly green jellybean bear fetus blob thingy.



This may have just made it even.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I also have Rankurusu who is a *White* exclusive. I'm getting both versions.





Pesky Bug said:


> Not going to acknowledge the White exclusive Ranculus in his sig? Which is very cute and adorable, if I may add.






Tyler said:


> Eh. I don't like them. Or that ugly green jellybean bear fetus blob thingy.



I acknowledged it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

*Black version *

Black City
Erufuun
Houndoom
Reshiram

(*NOTE:* I don't include Gochiruziru because I think it looks like a gothic loli fairy man, and I absolutely hate the design. As I say below, this is my opinion)


*White version *

White Forest
Breloom
Mismagius
Doredia
Rankurusu
Wargle
Zekrom

In my opinion, both versions have awesome things and cater to different people, however, I prefer the White version exclusives, myself.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

I love Gochiruzeru, the fact a lot of people hate it makes me like it even more.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Black Version is the better version. Better Legendary, Better Version Excluive, its just all around better than White Version!
> 
> :33



Actually, they're pretty balanced out. 

Black City has items you can't buy in any other game period (like Heart Scales and every kind of Evolution Stone), while White Forest offers extremely rare pre-Gen 5 Pokémon that can learn all the Gen 5 moves without the hassle of breeding Pokémon that were traded over.

Black has Honchkrow and Erufuun (best lead Pokémon ever created) as great exclusives while White has Breloom and Rankurusu (Gardevoir-level Sp Attack with Magic Guard?) as great exclusives. Plus White has more Triple Battles, whereas Black has more Rotation Battles.

So ner.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

So you're a hipster-indie, eh? I bet you also like Qwilfish, Girafarig, Volbeat and Kerudio?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> So you're a hipster-indie, eh? I bet you also like Qwilfish, Girafarig, Volbeat and Kerudio?




His name is actually Keldeo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

HERP-DER-DER-DERRRRP!!! The last unicorn My little pony A new water/fighting type pokemon has arrived!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

He's a LEGEND.

Deal with it :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh trust me. I'm trying.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

You'll get use to it. I did. At first I immediately saw



and then I read his background story and he became one of my favorite Legends. He will have movies and events based on him this is also another reason why you need to suck it up and embrace it


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't need to suck up or embrace anything that isn't my girlfriend, thank you very much. 

Kerudio runs on water. It's like a jesus horse. It's based on one of the three musketeers, but other than that it looks ew. I will probably get used to it, but I will never like it. lol


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

And the ninja's in naruto are Jesus People?! 

I was joking about the embracing thing. If you don't like it, you don't like it. There are tons of pokes I will never like. Like that green blob. But Keldeo is a event legendary pokemon regardless of your opinion on it and for the next 5 years its story will be shoved down your throat.



Enjoy!


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

Kerudio should of really been the water version of Ponyta.  



Ech? said:


> I don't need to suck up or embrace anything that isn't my girlfriend, thank you very much.
> 
> Kerudio runs on water. It's like a jesus horse. It's based on one of the three musketeers, but other than that it looks ew. I will probably get used to it, but I will never like it. lol



Birijion, Terakion and Kobaruon are based on the three musketeers.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

> But Keldeo is a event legendary pokemon regardless of your opinion on it *and for the next 5 years its story will be shoved down your throat.*



 you got me there, I gotta say


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Actually, they're pretty balanced out.
> 
> Black City has items you can't buy in any other game period (like Heart Scales and every kind of Evolution Stone), while White Forest offers extremely rare pre-Gen 5 Pokémon that can learn all the Gen 5 moves without the hassle of breeding Pokémon that were traded over.
> 
> ...



It sounds like there are more differences between these 2 games than there are between previous 2 game releases.

So it makes me more solid in my decision to buy both versions.

And the pony legendary is event only?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

Keldeo reminded me of this


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Keldeo reminded me of this


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Being able to use recovery moves or Substitute before your opponent can hit you again is a great way to stall. Or using Will O' Wisp on a Pok?mon before they can even act. Or setting up the weather conditions you want. Heck, even buffing your stats before your opponent can attack you is a great thing.
> 
> There's an awful lot of applications, both in-game and online.
> 
> ...



Well as I recall Ditto only gets the copied pokemon's moveset and stat boosts. Not really that useful aside from the above mentioned revenge killing, since it'll still have horrible stats.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

Ditto copies current stats with Transform. I didn't think it did either but Bulbapedia says it does and I don't feel like testing it.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, in case nobody knew yet. 

I just found out about a new item called the Pre-evolution Stone. It boosts the Defense and Special Defense of any Pok?mon that can evolve but hasn't by 50%. 

Already, people are saying Dusclops will get used a lot since an Impish Dusclops with max EVs in Defense and Special Defense will end up with 591 and 539 respectively. With Pain Split, Will O' Wisp, Shadow Punch and Embargo, Dusclops will be practically the best wall in the game. Burn everything and stop them being able to use their Choice items, recover HP with Pain Split and Shadow Punch whatever you can to KO weakened Pok?mon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Ditto copies current stats with Transform. I didn't think it did either but Bulbapedia says it does and I don't feel like testing it.



Well there's a gamebreaker right there 

Unless ditto copies a gallade with imprison. Then that's just hilarious, :rofl


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh, in case nobody knew yet.
> 
> I just found out about a new item called the Pre-evolution Stone. It boosts the Defense and Special Defense of any Pok?mon that can evolve but hasn't by 50%.
> 
> Already, people are saying Dusclops will get used a lot since an Impish Dusclops with max EVs in Defense and Special Defense will end up with 591 and 539 respectively. With Pain Split, Will O' Wisp, Shadow Punch and Embargo, Dusclops will be practically the best wall in the game. Burn everything and stop them being able to use their Choice items, recover HP with Pain Split and Shadow Punch whatever you can to KO weakened Pok?mon.



WTF? Seriously? That sounds disturbing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

Player Echo has caught a wild Rattata! Would you like to Nickname your Rattata? F_I_E_V_E_L, Fievel? Is this right? Fievel has been sent to your PC.

No really, nursing a sick baby mouse back to health in my basement. :33


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes! I usually don't like fully evolving some Pokemon so this stone will definitely come in handy!

Munna, and Gochimiru :33


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> WTF? Seriously? That sounds disturbing.



Shelgon gets a massive boost in Gen 5 now, too. With Dust-Proof, it's immune to any weather damage. Then with the Pre-evolution Stone, its max Defense is boosted to 492. According to Smogon, even a Choice Band Rhyperior can't 2HKO one such Shelgon with STAB Stone Edge and that thing has 140 base attack.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if they have a stone that raises atk and sp. atk by 50% as well? another hold item maybe? Because seriously, that's awesome. I usually like second stages better than final stages.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2010)

I dunno about other items but, as I said on MSN to someone just now... 

"The more the guys at Smogon discover, the more they realise that their whole obsession with tiers is crashing around their ankles. Even Pok?mon that aren't fully evolved are becoming better than their evolved forms. I don't think tiers are going to work for much longer. Gamefreak have basically upturned everything. Previously useless Pok?mon are getting better abilities than the most overused and the ones that were once considered bannable for being too strong are being completely overpowered. Even having fully evolved Pok?mon isn't necessarily worth it."

Good show, Gamefreak. They're finally balancing the game and I bloody well love what they're doing.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Echø said:


> I wonder if they have a stone that raises atk and sp. atk by 50% as well? another hold item maybe? Because seriously, that's awesome. I usually like second stages better than final stages.



Me too!

Actually, I remember back in 2003 (Ruby/Sapphire Era) when I was 10, I had a Lv 87 Torchic named "Chickadee" and my fucking older brother evolved it when I was sleeping and saved the game.

Chickadee wasn't a chick anymore!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

I strongly agree Lyra. I think they're doing it for players like me, and for players like Tyler. Some of the pokemon I really like were deemed useless in battle and I hated it x_x with these new items, and dream world... it's like a dream come true.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm very much liking what I"m reading. 
About time they give some kind of incentive to not evolve your Pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2010)

Smogonfags mau simply let everything work itself around, since the mons are in tiers only due to how much they're used. But I laugh since the Uber tier may come crashing down.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

Next up: Gamefreak makes Dunsparce Uber tier.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2010)

Dunsparces giganto evolution in Gen VI.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2010)

I heard about all this news about the stuff like the pre-evo stone  a few days ago, and I just think it's awesome that Gamefreak is making more Pokemon viable in the metagame. Like Lyra said, Dusclops was heavily revered for becoming significantly bulkier than Dusknoir. There's also Onix too.

Just imagine if Shuckle could use this item though.

Shuckle would be Uber lol.



Mist Puppet said:


> Next up: Gamefreak makes Dunsparce Uber tier.



Don't be silly, Serene Grace hax Dunsparce is already Uber.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

@Lyra and Echo

Yup, like Dragonair.

Never liked how Dragonair went from elegant to fatass. But were not gonna go there :ho


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2010)

What?! Dragonite is awesome.


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2010)

And Sableye gets no love this gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> And Sableye gets no love this gen.



Sableye needs a cool evo and a cooler ability. 

Shuckle got a little better this gen at least.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. When I was 5yrs old, and I opened a pack of cards and saw this:



I fell in love with it. Until I looked in the upper left hand corner. I wasn't that far in Yellow version to even find out if Dragonair was the last evo. Fact is, I was highly disappointed and angry.

To this day when I look at Dragonite my face looks like  that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2010)

Fuck you Dragonite is awesome


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 28, 2010)

Dragonite rules! As do all other dragon Pokémon, Digimon, Yu-Gi-Oh! cards, and all other dragons in general.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Don't get me wrong. When I was 5yrs old, and I opened a pack of cards and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't no hatin' on Dragonite up in heah!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2010)

Then let me join on the hate of the Disney-rejected dragon! 

Also, I lol'd:


----------



## Munak (Sep 28, 2010)

Dragonite is like, Pokemon movie material. Always. Flying Ash into the sky and shit. 

All the shitstorm at weather teams, pussy Stealth Rock getting little to no distribution (and allegedly blocked by Magic Coat), Fire, Bug and Ice getting the lurve... it's like RBY all over again.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Player Echo has caught a wild Rattata! Would you like to Nickname your Rattata? F_I_E_V_E_L, Fievel? Is this right? Fievel has been sent to your PC.
> 
> No really, nursing a sick baby mouse back to health in my basement. :33



So it can go and breed with the filth of the world, and it's babies can eat your basement away?


But seriously, nursing animals to healt is so damn fun and rewarding


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2010)

Ooh, I just found and caught me that Steel/Fighting legendary. 
Guess I was kind of late doing that since it was Level 42 and not a threat at all to my precious Denchura.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my current team. Yes, my Bugs are my highest leveled Pokemon lol. I decided to get Kibago's evo as well because it seems everyone tries to get Sanadora (the hydra). Sure, Sazandora has a better stat distribution and way better movepool, and I will most likely train one eventually, but I want to use Ononokusu for the time being. Axe-face ftw.

Also, that level 50 down there is freshly caught lol. That's why it isn't evolved yet, but I think one level will evolve it into Kirikizan. 

Also, I think I'll be replacing Desukan with Zuruzukin. Desukan is a very good wall, but it just doesn't have much attacking potential. And I want to try that awesome Dark/Fighting Pokemon. 


Level 75


Level 60


Level 59


Level 54


Level 48


Level 50



Pesky Bug said:


> Then let me join on the hate of the *Disney-rejected dragon*!



I thought Pete's Dragon = Dragonite.

Also, there's a very high chance that not a lot of people will know what the fuck Pete's Dragon is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Actually, they're pretty balanced out.
> 
> Black City has items you can't buy in any other game period (like Heart Scales and every kind of Evolution Stone), while White Forest offers extremely rare pre-Gen 5 Pok?mon that can learn all the Gen 5 moves without the hassle of breeding Pok?mon that were traded over.


actually white forest have the items as well excluding the moon and sun stones


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> actually white forest have the items as well excluding the moon and sun stones



At least in Black City, you can actually buy those things. In White Forest, you have to hope the random items are what you wanted.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes but in Pokemon White, the items are random and change daily. So you could get stuck with a ton of balls


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

Iron Giant and Kamen Rider Protoman will be teaming up someday with me.

For my ultimate team, I'll either have Mothra/Mothula, Drillzu, or the solitary evolution dragon. Might change Milotic with a Flygon as well.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sableye needs a cool evo and a cooler ability.
> 
> Shuckle got a little better this gen at least.



Ikr? Or at least one that it can use effectively.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder how a Sableye evo would look though.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2010)

Like the most badass mofo you ever saw.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

It better not cross into Zuruzukin's territory. Those New Joisey punks mean business.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder how a Sableye evo would look though.


With grillz to go with dem eyes.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if Exeggutor and Tropius will get some love this gen... 

Ingrain, Leech Seed, Substitute and Toxic on top of an ability that lets Exeggutor reuse the held berry as many times as it wants. With something as simple as a Sitrus Berry on top of the recovery Ingrain and Leech Seed offer, shouldn't Exeggutor be able to spam Substitute endlessly while weakening the opponent's entire team with Leech Seed damage and Toxic?

As for Tropius, imagine having a Dragon Dance set with Rest instead of Roost and an infinite-use Lum Berry... 

At least now that Espeon has Magic Mirror, she'll get far more use as a Lead. She has automatic Stealth Rock/Spikes protection (she reflects it back on the opponent) and reflects any status ailments or stat changes. It's basically the counterpart to Magic Guard, and a damn good one at that.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm also hoping Tropius gets love this gen. :3


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

I think every pokemon should get a custom move... or if not every pokemon every evolutionary line... Even if it's just a variation of another move it makes things interesting and unique.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm hoping myself that shuckle gets some love at least. :/


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm hoping myself that shuckle gets some love at least. :/


Such as a move that adds together the Attack and Special Attack of it and the opponent and then divides them in half?


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Such as a move that adds together the Attack and Special Attack of it and the opponent and then divides them in half?



Power Share ftw. 

Laughing at your sweepers.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 28, 2010)

lol. Oh god....


----------



## Munak (Sep 28, 2010)

Hakuna matata, bitches. 

Is this what they meant by Disneyfication?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Power Share ftw.
> 
> Laughing at your sweepers.



Indeed. Shuckle's max attack with no EVs in it and a hindering nature give it a grand total of 22. Even an Adamant Deoxys-A with maxed EVs in Attack will be reduced to only 263. Which, for the record, is actually only one point higher than what an Adamant Deoxys-D would have with max EVs in Attack.

With Shuckle's max defense/sp defense of 614, is anything going to be able to kill it now that it can effectively halve it's opponent's offensive power? The stronger your sweeping ability, the more devastating Shuckle will be.

Better hope they be packin' Seismic Toss, eh? 

*WAIT A SECOND!*

Cloyster is fucking boss now! 

Cloyster w/ Focus Sash
Adamant // Skill Link
EVs // 252 Atk, 252 Spd, 4 HP
- Shell Break
- Icicle Spear
- Rock Blast
- Whirlpool

Shell Break sharply raises Attack, Special Attack and Speed in return for lowering Defense and Special Defense. Thanks to Skill Link, Icicle Spear and Rock Blast are 125 Power with 100 accuracy while Whirlpool is 175 power with 85 accuracy.

After one turn, Cloyster will be set to sweep with two massively powerful STAB attacks and an impressive Rock-type attack - all bolstered by 634 Attack and 478 Speed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Indeed. Shuckle's max attack with no EVs in it and a hindering nature give it a grand total of 22. Even an Adamant Deoxys-A with maxed EVs in Attack will be reduced to only 263. Which, for the record, is actually only one point higher than what an Adamant Deoxys-D would have with max EVs in Attack.
> 
> With Shuckle's max defense/sp defense of 614, is anything going to be able to kill it now that it can effectively halve it's opponent's offensive power? The stronger your sweeping ability, the more devastating Shuckle will be.
> 
> Better hope they be packin' Seismic Toss, eh?



But Lyra, just imagine if Shuckle got Harvest (the same ability Exeggutor and Tropius now have). Then slap a Lum Berry on it, max it's HP and Defense EVs and put the last 4 EVs in Sp. Defense. Then give it the moveset Rest, Sandstorm, Wrap and Power Share.

Rage. 

Rage would be everywhere.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But Lyra, just imagine if Shuckle got Harvest (the same ability Exeggutor and Tropius now have). Then slap a Lum Berry on it, max it's HP and Defense EVs and put the last 4 EVs in Sp. Defense. Then give it the moveset Rest, Sandstorm, Wrap and Power Share.
> 
> Rage.
> 
> Rage would be everywhere.



Oh, I do love Pok?sav - don't you?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

Pokesav is why I don't fight online 

Well, that an EV.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh, I do love Pokésav - don't you?



Oh dear, I do love Pokesav. Just ask my Huge Power Slaking, my No Guard Ninjask with Sheer Cold and Dynamic Punch, my Simple Quagsire with Dragon Dance and Sacred Fire, oh how the list goes on.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Such as a move that adds together the Attack and Special Attack of it and the opponent and then divides them in half?



Fucking awesome.


...WTF now...



Death-kun said:


> Power Share ftw.
> 
> Laughing at your sweepers.



This gen is gonna be the best for trolling the opponent w/ thier sweepers it seems.



Lyra said:


> Indeed. Shuckle's max attack with no EVs in it and a hindering nature give it a grand total of 22. Even an Adamant Deoxys-A with maxed EVs in Attack will be reduced to only 263. Which, for the record, is actually only one point higher than what an Adamant Deoxys-D would have with max EVs in Attack.
> 
> With Shuckle's max defense/sp defense of 614, is anything going to be able to kill it now that it can effectively halve it's opponent's offensive power? The stronger your sweeping ability, the more devastating Shuckle will be.
> 
> ...



Hellz Yeah.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

If you turn my pokemayng thread into a flame war


----------



## Munak (Sep 28, 2010)

So many fire types in this thread. 

Munak used Boiling Water!


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 28, 2010)

Haters gonna hate. 

Respeck tha Dragonite.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 28, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Respeck tha Dragonite.



You know what, Dragonite isn't that bad. I just remember the scene in the first movie when he delivered the mail to Ash. Dragonite is cool. Deleted that post, no need to fuel the liddo monster.



Echø said:


> If you turn my pokemayng thread into a flame war



Look at her join date. Bitch please 

Anyways Echo, did you know that the middle stage pokes only get a 30% boost with the Pre Evo stone? Kinda disappointed now.



Isis said:


> No need to be mad just cause your a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no taste


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Anyways Echo, did you know that the middle stage pokes only get a 30% boost with the Pre Evo stone? Kinda disappointed now.



This was confirmed to be false iirc. It's still 50% for any NFE Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

So it's either 30 or 50? I'm fine with either, really. It makes me happy. All around.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> So it's either 30 or 50? I'm fine with either, really. It makes me happy. All around.



I'm pretty sure it's 50% still for any NFE Pokemon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Indeed. Shuckle's max attack with no EVs in it and a hindering nature give it a grand total of 22. Even an Adamant Deoxys-A with maxed EVs in Attack will be reduced to only 263. Which, for the record, is actually only one point higher than what an Adamant Deoxys-D would have with max EVs in Attack.
> 
> With Shuckle's max defense/sp defense of 614, is anything going to be able to kill it now that it can effectively halve it's opponent's offensive power? The stronger your sweeping ability, the more devastating Shuckle will be.
> 
> ...



Magnificent 

I wonder who else got a power boost this gen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok  I'll trust you Death-Kun.

Also, Zoidberg, apparently a ton of unevolved pokemon and previously useless pokes are being bumped up to crazy high levels by way of dreamworld, new techniques, and hold items.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Hm, can anyone else here trade? I'm trying to get Shubago, the Bug/Steel knight Pokemon, but it's a trade evolution and I need some help. D:


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

You said you would wait for meh


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I heard that Tropius more or less became one of the nastiest sweepers in UU, while Dusclops has replaced its evolved form with the new item that boosts its defenses. 

I'm interested in what you could do with Aggron and his new dreamworld ability, since if I remember correctly it boosts one of his moves to explosion level.

Also explosion got nerfed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You said you would wait for meh



But I'll need to trade in the Japanese _and_ English versions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel like a used tissue and you haven't even blown me yet


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I feel like a used tissue and you haven't even blown me yet



Hey. I need. My. Bug. Knight. Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Daddy, I wont complain no more.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 28, 2010)

But someone one smogon tested it and said it was 30% :S


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Son...

I am disappoint. 



Tyler said:


> But someone one smogon tested it and said it was 30% :S



Well I was following the topic about it on GameFAQs, and when the rumors that it was only 30% for middle-evos came out, it was supposedly disproved. 

So I dunno.  We'll see for ourselves eventually.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like I might go for a steal type team.

Dumping half of my bros(1 sis) for others. Feels bittersweet, man.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Tyler (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope its false!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyler said:


> But someone one smogon tested it and said it was 30% :S



He posted again just further down the page to say he was wrong and it's 50% for all NFE Pok?mon.



Where he corrected himself.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> He posted again just further down the page to say he was wrong and it's 50% for all NFE Pok?mon.
> 
> 
> 
> Where he corrected himself.



Oh I hope he's sure about this. It'll be sad if it wasn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> He posted again just further down the page to say he was wrong and it's 50% for all NFE Pok?mon.
> 
> 
> 
> Where he corrected himself.



Yup, I think this is what was linked in that GameFAQs topic lol. A lot of people were letting loose sighs of relief once they saw this after hearing about the 30% rumor.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

haha that is better news than good news


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

I know my Gen 5 shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Traded with someone on GameFAQs. Traded back. Got Bug/Steel knight Pokemon.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Lyra, yes you do.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2010)

There are so many awesome bug types this gen


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> There are so many awesome bug types this gen



There sure are. That bug/fire poke looks so .

Butterfly dance + Gale is .


----------



## Tyler (Sep 28, 2010)

What do you guys think about Genesect?



Yes, its Genesect not Genosect.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyler said:


> What do you guys think about Genesect?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its Genesect not Genosect.



Meh. That it's weak only to Fire and that its ability increases either its Attack or Special Attack by half is impressive, I'll admit. I also like its Pok?dex entry ...But there are better alternatives.

Everyone knows Hihidaruma is going to get serious use, thanks to being in the top 10 for Attack and having an ability that boosts his damage output even more, and he'll easily oneshot Genosekuto with an Encourage'd Flare Blitz.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> There are so many awesome bug types this gen



I know right. 



Tyler said:


> What do you guys think about Genesect?



It's pretty cool. =w=


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2010)

Its cool. But its so liddo  Its 4'11, around the same size as Keldeo. But not nearly as small and dainty as Meloetta. 

I wonder why Meloetta is so small, and why the fuck is it GENDERLESS?!

It clearly looks female.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Its cool. But its so liddo  Its 4'11, around the same size as Keldeo. But not nearly as small and dainty as Meloetta.
> 
> I wonder why Meloetta is so small, and why the fuck is it GENDERLESS?!
> 
> It clearly looks female.



But is it?


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

It looks more like a dude wearing a wig.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Its cool. But its so liddo  Its 4'11, around the same size as Keldeo. But not nearly as small and dainty as Meloetta.
> 
> I wonder why Meloetta is so small, and why the fuck is it GENDERLESS?!
> 
> It clearly looks female.


It can be whatever you want, babe. 

Oh, and... is Kyuremu supposed to be so... easy to catch. Got it on my 2nd Ultra Ball. I could've sworn it's supposed to put up more of a fight.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It looks more like a dude wearing a wig.


No wonder people say it looks like Lady Gaga.  It even has what looks like an extra eye on it's forehead.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Oh, and... is Kyuremu supposed to be so... easy to catch. Got it on my 2nd Ultra Ball. I could've sworn it's supposed to put up more of a fight.



Try catching it in a normal Pokeball like I do with every Pokemon.  Then you'll realize how tough it is to catch anything, especially the legendaries.

I don't know why, but I have an obsession with catching every Pokemon in a normal Pokeball lol.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Try catching it in a normal Pokeball like I do with every Pokemon.  Then you'll realize how tough it is to catch anything, especially the legendaries.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have an obsession with catching every Pokemon in a normal Pokeball lol.


I'm sort of the same. I just like all the Pokeballs to be the same. And it sort of ticks me off, especially in double battles, when I see 2 Pokeballs flying. But I just figure "fuck it" and use different balls, anyway. 

I also have a question that I'm pretty sure is sort of stupid. What're these 2:


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm sort of the same. I just like all the Pokeballs to be the same. And it sort of ticks me off, especially in double battles, when I see 2 Pokeballs flying. But I just figure "fuck it" and use different balls, anyway.
> 
> I also have a question that I'm pretty sure is sort of stupid. What're these 2:



I dunno what Jaroda has, other than maybe it's a Dream World Pok?mon, but Desumasu has Pok?rus.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm sort of the same. I just like all the Pokeballs to be the same. And it sort of ticks me off, especially in double battles, when I see 2 Pokeballs flying. But I just figure "fuck it" and use different balls, anyway.
> 
> I also have a question that I'm pretty sure is sort of stupid. What're these 2:



I dunno, I guess for me it's just because I like the original Pokeball design the best or something. Like it's somehow better to catch everything in the generic Pokeball. 

I'm pretty sure that means your Deathmas has Pokerus right now. But your Jaroda has a cured Pokerus. Though the Pokerus effects stay. It's just that the smiley face means that your Jaroda can't infect other Pokemon with Pokerus now. But your Deathmas must've caught it before Jaroda was cured.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Bug you lucky fuck


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Try catching it in a normal Pokeball like I do with every Pokemon.  Then you'll realize how tough it is to catch anything, especially the legendaries.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have an obsession with catching every Pokemon in a normal Pokeball lol.


i prefer to cath my pokemon in different balls that why i carried a lot of them ,i usually use the Quick ball or the Nest Ball the most.

also are the Jotho Balls in the game?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2010)

I LOVE how we can actually buy/find luxury balls in this gen.


----------



## Kek (Sep 29, 2010)

i still my pokerus still :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure that means your Deathmas has Pokerus right now. But your Jaroda has a cured Pokerus. Though the Pokerus effects stay. It's just that the smiley face means that your Jaroda can't infect other Pokemon with Pokerus now. But your Deathmas must've caught it before Jaroda was cured.


How exactly is it passed on, anyway? 'Cause from the looks of it, I got a Kurumayu, Swan pre-evo, Zebraika pre-evo with Pokerus and a cured Darumakka and Hatooboo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2010)

I really want White version x_x

Anyone who's playing know if the shoulder buttons are necessary at all in Black or White? I know in Diamond and Pearl they changed the PC boxes with them but my friend has a stuck trigger and he wants to play but he doesn't want to buy the game if he can't use the PC


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> How exactly is it passed on, anyway? 'Cause from the looks of it, I got a Kurumayu, Swan pre-evo, Zebraika pre-evo with Pokerus and a cured Darumakka and Hatooboo.



It's just passed on by having an infected Pokemon in your party. And there's a certain time limit that the Pokerus will stay active and be able to be caught by other party members until it becomes "cured." Though it doesn't really become cured, as the Pokemon that had it will keep it's effects forever. It being cured just means it can't be passed on anymore. And also, if you put a Pokemon with active Pokerus in your box it will keep it as long as you have it in the box. The time remaining for active Pokerus only goes down if the Pokemon is in your party. So you could effectively infect as many Pokemon as you want with Pokerus by infecting a bunch of useless Pokemon and sticking them in your box. Then you can use them to infect other party members until it's cured, then you just discard the cured fodder and use the next infected fodder.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, this is my current team rite now. :ho


Level 81


Level 61


Level 53 

I'm only keeping Desukan around right now because I don't want to have a full party of weak Pokemon that I need to train. Once the others listed below here get to a high enough level I'll be replacing Desukan with this little guy: 


Anyway...


Level 45


Level 33


Level 22


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice team, Jason.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh, thanks Jake.


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you have an actual copy from Japan or is it a ROM?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Told you guys she'd get fanart and hentai of her quick.
> 
> 
> 
> She's already got tons of hentai out. I know a potentially popular character in pokemon when i see one.



And I believe I mentioned her breasts would be her most focused on asset somewhere around here.



Lyra said:


> I wonder if Exeggutor and Tropius will get some love this gen...



I use a Tropius in my Trick Room team...



Echø said:


> I LOVE how we can actually buy/find luxury balls in this gen.



You could buy them in the Sinnoh games at the Pokemon League...






Stupid Dream World... Is there any possibility of Pokemon from the 4th gen games acquiring Dream World abilities? LightingRod is now Boss and I want to use it on a Raichu but I have this thing about using only pokemon I've bred, unless legendary...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Juice said:


> Do you have an actual copy from Japan or is it a ROM?



It's a ROM being played on a DS.


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2010)

In-lighting.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I found a team I like.  Now all that's left is to train them. Which shouldn't be hard.  Switching the date on my computer, I can fuck around on the Sazanami villa all I want.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Level 71
 Level 70
 Level 65
^ Were on my story team.
 Level 70
 Level 38
 Level 50




2 Dark types, 2 Fighting types, 2 Fire types and 2 Bug types.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Any bros got links to Pokemon White English Rom? I've just been getting some which are crocks of shit


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2010)

Is an English rom really already out? wow they don't waste time


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Supposed to be an English ROM with an exp. patch as well, maybe I just have the wrong version of Desmume


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting. Oh well


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Any bros got links to Pokemon White English Rom? I've just been getting some which are crocks of shit



They're all crocks of shit...


----------



## Starrk (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm liking the Ghost & Dark Pokemon this time around.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Lyra said:


> They're all crocks of shit...



I MAD


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Is an English rom really already out? wow they don't waste time


From what I've seen the English patch just translates the names of Pokemon, a few menus, attacks and the opening sequence. The dialogue is still all in Japanese.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah, I had an old version of the emulator. if anyone wants a working emulator + somewhat-english rom version of white, hit me with me a PM 

I've just started, I'm a dude, and my name is KURO


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

I just OHKO'd N's lvl 7 cat with my level 5 dog 

BTW this ROM ain't quite as "English" as the description implied


----------



## Stroev (Sep 29, 2010)

Got a laptop, so can't play due to hella slow speed.

Still buying the game, though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Same here bruh, my framerate speed is at like 75% of what it'd normally be on a DS


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

Get raped by cuteness.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

A picture just made me realize something.


Male Protagonist: Black
Female Protagonist: White
Antagonist: N


N for Neutral?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2010)

It's a theory 

And holy crap the fire monkey they gave me is mega weak  Getting raped by gym trainers 

Time for some grinding :ho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 30, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I just OHKO'd N's lvl 7 cat with my level 5 dog
> 
> BTW this ROM ain't quite as "English" as the description implied



I would wait another month or two before a better English version pops up.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2010)

Because of PP rates and images for items I more or less know what everything is, so it's manageable. I'm about to fight the first gym now :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2010)

What  I ragequitted and I can't load my saved file, am I saving things wrongly on this emulator?

FUCK THIS DAY 

-

Ok, I know now how to save on an Emulator... Well that was a waste of the last 2 hours


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Get raped by cuteness.





Jotaro Kujo said:


>


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Bachuru is officially the Pikachu to my Red <3


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

It's incredibly small, from Dex entries.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

*BUG TYPES​




BUG TYPES EVERYWHERE​*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 30, 2010)

SO MANY THIS GEN :33!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Isis said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Just one of the reasons I love my badass Urgamoth.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> It's incredibly small, from Dex entries.



3.9 inches


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Shubarugo is a monster.


----------



## Kek (Sep 30, 2010)

Confirmed.

Bachuru is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Shubarugo is a monster.



It's a powerhouse of a physical sweeper (135 base Attack) with enough bulk (105 base in both) and resistances (it's only weak to Fire) that it could take most teams by itself. 

But it isn't just him, since his counterpart Agirudaa has a 145 base Speed. Coupled with the Unburden ability, as well... Send Agirudaa in against your opponent's sweeper, then use Power Swap. Voila, you've not only crippled your opponent's Sweeper but now you've got yourself a one of your own AND with access to Recover.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Get raped by cuteness.





Jotaro Kujo said:


>



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like bug types now :33

Mainly because of the little ones who take each others body parts when trading.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyler said:


> I really like bug types now :33
> 
> Mainly because of the little ones who take each others body parts when trading.



Bug types were always awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Do we have a bug/fighting type?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Heracross    .


----------



## Burke (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Heracross    .



AND WEEDLE! DONT FORGET WEEDLE!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

BUT STILL NO DAMN GHOST/STEEL. 

No damage from Normal, Poison or Fighting.
Quarter damage from Bug.
Half damage from Grass, Ice, Flying, Psychic, Rock, Dragon, Dark and Steel.
Normal damage from Ghost, Water and Electric.
Double damage from Fire and Ground.

WHY ARE YOU NOWHERE TO BE SEEN?! 

I can already see it learning Shadow Force, too!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

If we get a Ghost/Steel it should be a samurai armor


----------



## valerian (Sep 30, 2010)

It should be a ghost in a Knight's armour.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> If we get a Ghost/Steel it should be a samurai armor



Its base stats would be 70/140/90/60/90/120 and it would either have the Levitate ability, or a new one called "Samurai Spirit" that turns all moves this Pok?mon uses into Physical.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> It's a powerhouse of a physical sweeper (135 base Attack) with enough bulk (105 base in both) and resistances (it's only weak to Fire) that it could take most teams by itself.
> 
> But it isn't just him, since his counterpart Agirudaa has a 145 base Speed. Coupled with the Unburden ability, as well... Send Agirudaa in against your opponent's sweeper, then use Power Swap. Voila, you've not only crippled your opponent's Sweeper but now you've got yourself a one of your own AND with access to Recover.



Not to mention that even with that bulk of his he doesn't have a crappy base HP, like Shuckle does for the sake of having insanely high Def and Sp. Def. Shubarugo has no need to be fast and the only good special attack it learns is Bug Buzz. Shubarugo's stats are perfect for it. The only thing I wish they had done different was give it Meteor Mash. 

The Bug types really got buffed up this gen. It's almost scary. D:



Jotaro Kujo said:


> It should be a ghost in a Knight's armour.



This is what I said before! 

Well, I gave it a back story, but still.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

How about one where every  STAB attack has a 20% chance of confusion


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

It should be the Ghost Train summon from FF8


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Ya know, sitting here I find myself thinking that how could these newer gens be less creative with names than Ninetails? Koffing? Ekans and Arbok? Mewtwo?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How about one where every  STAB attack has a 20% chance of confusion



Or one that negates all weaknesses and resistances... 

Or one that boosts the power of attacks if they gain both the STAB and weakness damage multipliers.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Ya know, sitting here I find myself thinking that how could these newer gens be less creative with names than Ninetails? Koffing? Ekans and Arbok? Mewtwo?



Because people love their nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

We'll see when the English names are released, hopefully they don't suck.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

I think... every damaging attack to him is turned into a Ghost-type before it hits, so every attack regardless of type and stab hits as if it did neutral damage.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> We'll see when the English names are released, hopefully they don't suck.



He better be called Smugleaf.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

I'mma post my current team now. Fuck the images this time. 

Urgamoth level 84
Kirikizan level 67
Shubarugo level 66
Zuruzukin level 55 (currently holding the Exp. Share)
Desukan level 53 (gonna replace with a Shanderaa eventually)
Shibishirasu level 27 (my next trainee :ho)

How's it look gais?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

I can see that going down in the anime, Ash always gets a grass starter so..

"Go! SMugleaf!"
"Smugleaf Smug!"
"Smugleaf, use Razor Leaf!"
*Smugleaf uses Tail whip and smacks it's ass in foe Charizard's face*
"Smugleaf you smug piece of shit use Razor Leaf!"
*Smugleaf uses growl on Ash*
"Goddammit! Pikachu fry that lazy B****!"


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Ash should get all three this time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

I think he get Mijumaru if I remember.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> It's a powerhouse of a physical sweeper (135 base Attack) with enough bulk (105 base in both) and resistances (it's only weak to Fire) that it could take most teams by itself.
> 
> But it isn't just him, since his counterpart Agirudaa has a 145 base Speed. Coupled with the Unburden ability, as well... Send Agirudaa in against your opponent's sweeper, then use Power Swap. Voila, you've not only crippled your opponent's Sweeper but now you've got yourself a one of your own AND with access to Recover.



It's a good thing Shuburago's fucking slow though. Infernape/Urgamoth could one-shot it after a few stat boosts.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Would they really need stat boosts? I mean his Defense and Special Defense are alright but I mean quadruple damage from fire would hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

The real question is why you would leave Shubarugo in when something like Infernape or Urgamoth comes out. That's like leaving Scizor in against Heatran and expecting to win.

Then again, ScarfScizor with Superpower can OHKO Heatran most of the time. Even normal Scizor can with proper prediction.

But you guys know what I mean.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> It's a good thing Shuburago's fucking slow though. Infernape/Urgamoth could one-shot it after a few stat boosts.



Just further proof of how Gamefreak are balancing the game.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it could happen, especially when you make a stupid switch or when you're out of options since your other pokemon are focus sash sweepers who can't afford being hurt by a fire blast on the switch.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Balance? When my Charmeleon can go head to head with a Zapdos, both leveled, and come out with a 50/50 win/loss ratio out of 100 battles, I'll say Gamefreak is balancing things


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Just further proof of how Gamefreak are balancing the game.



I'm more interested in babbyspider and its evolution. Compound Eyes+ Respectable Special Attack + Thunder + Weavile level speed=


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Balance? When my Charmeleon can go head to head with a Zapdos, both leveled, and come out with a 50/50 win/loss ratio out of 100 battles, I'll say Gamefreak is balancing things



It could happen....if this were pokemon special


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> I'm more interested in babbyspider and its evolution. Compound Eyes+ Respectable Special Attack + Thunder + Weavile level speed=



I took advantage of this as soon as I could buy the Thunder TM in the 6th gym town.  91% accuracy STAB Thunder is delicious.



Zoidberg said:


> It could happen....if this were pokemon special



inb4blue'scharmeleondecapitateskoga'sarbok


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I took advantage of this as soon as I could buy the Thunder TM in the 6th gym town.  91% accuracy STAB Thunder is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> inb4blue'scharmeleondecapitateskoga'sarbok


Babbyspider would've been a gamebreaker with STAB thunder that's super accurate. 

lolkoga'sarbokregeneratesandthenkogakillsyouwithhisshurkienpokeballs


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Babbyspider would've been a gamebreaker with STAB thunder that's super accurate.
> 
> lolkoga'sarbokregeneratesandthenkogakillsyouwithhisshurkienpokeballs



It's just too bad that it doesn't learn it by itself. You have to buy the TM for $70,000.  It's a good thing you can use a TM an infinite number of times now. 

Fucking Arbok. HOW DOES IT WORK.

Zapmolcuno laughs at everything.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Still 70,000 POKEDOLLARS. WHAT, NINTENDO THINKS I CAN AFFORD ALL THIS CRAP?

Simple Death-kun, by changing the symbols on its chest to render it invinsible, super-powerful and immortal


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Still 70,000 POKEDOLLARS. WHAT, NINTENDO THINKS I CAN AFFORD ALL THIS CRAP?
> 
> Simple Death-kun, by changing the symbols on its chest to render it invinsible, super-powerful and immortal



I'm pretty sure they were $10,000 in the other games.  
I can't remember.

I'mma battle Bruno on an Onix over a fiery pit of lava.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


>



Shit just got real.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure they were $10,000 in the other games.
> I can't remember.
> 
> I'mma battle Bruno on an Onix over a fiery pit of lava.



7,500. Much cheaper if you ask me.

Bah, humbag! I'm going to have an epic one-on-one fight with Giovanni atop a fucking helicarrier!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

The good thing I can see about TMs is rotating moves. Lets say you have a pokemon with a move you really want it to have, but you have that move as a TM and another as a TM. You can switch it out for a while and just switch it back. It sounds very useful and honestly means pokemon aren't just limited to 4 moves, just 4 moves per battle.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

It does make it easier for people to build metagame-centric teams now.

Still, no more stealth rock tm


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> It does make it easier for people to build metagame-centric teams now.
> 
> Still, no more stealth rock tm



Jebus that's a relief. 

Imagine stealth rock in triple battles? That shit would be sad.


----------



## Kek (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh shit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 30, 2010)

TMs are re-usable?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

You didn't know that? Haha yeah. Think of every tm as an HM now, and every HM as a TM, since apparently there's also an easier way to get rid of HMs


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

TM 48 looks like fun.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 30, 2010)

Echø said:


> I can see that going down in the anime, Ash always gets a grass starter so..
> 
> "Go! SMugleaf!"
> "Smugleaf Smug!"
> ...



He gets the water starter, no word on the other two but since the grass gym leader is joining him I'm going to say that guy might get Smugleaf.

Let Ash get some other grass types for once...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> He gets the water starter, no word on the other two but since the grass gym leader is joining him I'm going to say that guy might get Smugleaf.
> 
> Let Ash get some other grass types for once...



But that'd be too simple. 

Ash should get Urgamoth. It could be like Butterfree all over again, except maybe this time he won't release it to let it be with a pink Urgamoth.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Ash should catch a Shiny pokemon. That would be cool.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Death

I herd u liek Urgamoth


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Hey Death
> 
> I herd u liek Urgamoth



Maybe I do.


----------



## Kek (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Death



That is all


----------



## Tyler (Oct 1, 2010)

That little spider is the worlds smallest Pokemon. It beat Diglett, Tamagetake, and Shaymin.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2010)

And it's still resistant to fighting moves. Shouldn't a concrete pillar to the head... squash it or somethin'?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> It does make it easier for people to build metagame-centric teams now.
> 
> Still, no more stealth rock tm



Too bad you can't transfer power or choice items over to B/W

EV training is going to be a bitch for me


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2010)

Isis said:


> Too bad you can't transfer power or choice items over to B/W
> 
> EV training is going to be a bitch for me



Know what you mean. It's going to be a pain to collect 'em.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hey Death
> 
> 
> 
> That is all



Already saved this one. 



Pesky Bug said:


> And it's still resistant to fighting moves. Shouldn't a concrete pillar to the head... squash it or somethin'?



Bachuru

Tanking your kung-fu like no one's business.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 1, 2010)

Bachuru is awesome 

So much awesome in something that small 

I didn't expect it to be so small though, I was a little thrown off by a few Pokemon. Doryuuzu isn't that big either, it's like 2 feet I think, I was expecting 5 feet or so.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

See the size comparison at the bottom? The anime, I think, shows a better distinction in size even if it isn't canon.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Big things come in small packages.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh Death-kun, you and your little wee-wee jokes.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2010)

Wasn't that a _big_ wee-wee joke?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

_You're_ a big wee-wee joke.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 1, 2010)

I expect to see Zuruzukin in the anime being badass.

Otherwise...there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 1, 2010)

If Sid Vicious was a Pokemon, Zuruzukin would be him.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Oh Death-kun, you and your little wee-wee jokes.



I do my best. 



Sunrider said:


> If Sid Vicious was a Pokemon, Zuruzukin would be him.



If New Jersey was a Pokemon, Zuruzukin would be him.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> If New Jersey was a Pokemon, Zuruzukin would be him.



After looking at a picture of this Pok?mon, I am unsure if this is a compliment or an insult. Could you clarify, please?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> After looking at a picture of this Pok?mon, I am unsure if this is a compliment or an insult. Could you clarify, please?



 It's just making fun of the stereotype that New Jersey has lots of thugs and gangs and whatnot. Not meant to be offensive really.  Sorry if it did offend though.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I expect to see Zuruzukin in the anime being badass.
> 
> Otherwise...there will be hell to pay.



Zururukin and The Crock in BAMF glasses


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Nois said:


> Zururukin and The Crock in BAMF glasses



The next episode of the new Pokemon season is already confirmed to have the croc in it wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2010)

I think you mean the one that just passed. 
I really hope it decides to follow Ash. And evolves in the next episode. Would increase Ash's badass level so much to have a Pimpdile on his team.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I think you mean the one that just passed.
> I really hope it decides to follow Ash. And evolves in the next episode. Would increase Ash's badass level so much to have a Pimpdile on his team.



Oh yeah, my mistake. 

But speaking of Pokemon following Ash, whatever happened to Ash's Gible? I remember hearing about it and was hoping it might evolve after all the effort it put into teaching itself Draco Meteor. Did nothing happen?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 1, 2010)

Ash having a Garchomp would be too OP by the anime's standards. It stayed as a Gible (I would've been ok with it evolving once actually) and I assume it's now with Oak along with the other Sinnoh pokemon.

I hope he eventually gets a Wargle because the other Isshu resident birds look awful


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't know Zuruzukin had Brazen as a special ability  

Also, Roobushin with Brute Force...  thank jeebuz! Do you think that means no recoil damage? Or like Focus Punch's secondary effect doesn't work so it still goes after being hit? And Super Power doesn't lower his attack or defense? Giga Impact without waiting a turn? I NEED ANSWERS GAMEFREAK ANSWERS.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh yeah, my mistake.
> 
> But speaking of Pokemon following Ash, whatever happened to Ash's Gible? I remember hearing about it and was hoping it might evolve after all the effort it put into teaching itself Draco Meteor. Did nothing happen?


It managed to do Draco Meteor during a tournament battle but it never evolved. I was so certain it'd evolve after pulling it off, too...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

I bet you ash gets that three headed dragon's first form, but doesn't evolve it. Or evolves it once.


----------



## Munak (Oct 1, 2010)

Zururukin reminds me of The Warriors.

Take that as you will.


----------



## Bree (Oct 1, 2010)

So...how would I go about getting through the 6th gym?


----------



## Cochise (Oct 1, 2010)

Excuse my not being here to know, but what's the reaction to the designs of this generation?

What I'm getting at is I think they look horrible.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2010)

Bree said:


> So...how would I go about getting through the 6th gym?


#6 was the Flying one, right? With the cannons? It's pretty straight-forward from what I remember... Was just this one cannon that you had to turn in a different direction by standing on its side.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I hope he eventually gets a Wargle because the other Isshu resident birds look awful



He's already got the resident Pidgey.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> It managed to do Draco Meteor during a tournament battle but it never evolved. I was so certain it'd evolve after pulling it off, too...



Aww...  I guess Ash is destined to never get a good Dragon type. He can only beat them up.



Cochise said:


> Excuse my not being here to know, but what's the reaction to the designs of this generation?
> 
> What I'm getting at is I think they look horrible.



I think they're pretty cool.


----------



## Cochise (Oct 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I think they're pretty cool.



I found some I liked, but I thought the majority of designs were just meh. Could just be me being picky and prickish.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I found some I liked, but I thought the majority of designs were just meh. Could just be me being picky and prickish.



Well that happens with every generation. There's some you like and there's some you hate.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey,how to get the patch to play pokemon black on dstt?? Help please...


----------



## squilliam (Oct 1, 2010)

so I heard there's no auto-run in Gen V games.....


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

TWEWY avatars ahoy. The pokemon designs will grow on you.


----------



## Bree (Oct 1, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> #6 was the Flying one, right? With the cannons? It's pretty straight-forward from what I remember... Was just this one cannon that you had to turn in a different direction by standing on its side.


 for some reason I did not try that...

Thanks, though! pek



Ech? said:


> TWEWY avatars ahoy. *The pokemon designs will grow on you.*


Agreed~


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally got my Shibirudon. It knows Crunch, Wild Bolt, Thunder Wave and Thunderbolt. 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The pokemon designs will grow on you.



*drunken posting*

AGREED! thewy look gangsta and after liek a day of HATIN  i now love them, i'm almost clued up with nearly all the names as well, FEELS COOL MAN


----------



## Burke (Oct 1, 2010)

Im unfamiliar with this process, are sugimori arts for this generation here? Or until when must we wait


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Im unfamiliar with this process, are sugimori arts for this generation here? Or until when must we wait



We gotta wait for Sugimori arts. They're usually out by the time the Japanese strategy guide comes out iirc.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Excuse my not being here to know, but what's the reaction to the designs of this generation?
> 
> What I'm getting at is I think they look horrible.



Fucking love them.

But that's me.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Fucking love them.
> 
> But that's me.



Definitely me too. 

This is by far my favorite gen so far.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 2, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Fucking love them.
> 
> But that's me.


I think half look amazing and half look stupid.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I just caught a Shimama, I love it :33 But it's defense is soooo low 

Also, sorry bros but I just don't care for the shitty pidgeon  I've caught one but do not plan on using it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyler said:


> That little spider is the worlds smallest Pokemon. It beat Diglett, Tamagetake, and Shaymin.


yeah ,i am surprised, i mean one stomp attack should kill that thing and it would have been hard attack it physically. strong for their size too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Excuse my not being here to know, but what's the reaction to the designs of this generation?
> 
> What I'm getting at is I think they look horrible.



Generation 5 = Digimon Gen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Generation 5 = Digimon Gen.



You're very original. Ever thought of doing stand-up?


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2010)

in this generation I only found like 10 designs I kinda liked.
Most of them are dark pokemon, which is good because among my favorites there weren't many dark.

But after gen 4 I thought it couldn't sink any lower but it did, the legendaries got even lamer as well, although nothing beats the regi-pokemon in lameness.

Just give me Gen I+II with a few additions from generation 3 en 4.

Also the 'Rattata' of each generation gets lamer and lamer, I thought bidoof was lame but this weird hypnotize-colored thing is just..awful!

Oh and this is the first generation I don't think I'm going for the fire-starter, in all 4 before I thought they were cool but after gen 2 I only found fire-starter remotely interesting but this generation makes me go for the grass starter.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 2, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the regional pokedex is like, or are there only gen 5 pokes until after the elite 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You're very original. Ever thought of doing stand-up?



Flawless. 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Can someone tell me what the regional pokedex is like, or are there only gen 5 pokes until after the elite 4.



It's only Gen 5 Pokemon until you beat the E4.


----------



## Burke (Oct 2, 2010)

Ugh people are so jaded these days.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 2, 2010)

People don't like the new designs because they don't like the series the way they used too. Once I have my laptop, I'll post some screen caps proving this. Been a fan since the beginning, and still enjoying it.

Next time it will be negs for those who bitch!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> People don't like the new designs because they don't like the series the way they used too. Once I have my laptop, I'll post some screen caps proving this. Been a fan since the beginning, and still enjoying it.
> 
> Next time it will be negs for those who bitch!



I dunno about them, but I'm glad to be getting 156 new Pokemon that don't have anything to do with the previous four generations. I'm tired of getting pre-evos and evos for old Pokemon. If anything, _that's_ what lack of creativity really is, the thing that nostalgiafags love to bitch about the most. "GF is running out of ideas!", "These new Pokemon look like an 8 year old drew them!", etc. No idiots, the real lack of creativity is giving old Pokemon useless evos and pre-evos because all you have to do is make them bigger or smaller and change features. 156 new Pokemon. Completely new ideas. Just because they aren't your coveted Gen 1 Pokemon doesn't mean they suck. Take off the nostalgia goggles and stop being so butthurt about you not getting your Farfetch'd evo.

/rant


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone think that Belle looks like a female version of Barry that they maybe had designed for Sinnoh? 

Also as I said before it took me about a day or two to get used to the new pokemon but I now love ALL OF THEM


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Does anyone think that Belle looks like a female version of Barry that they maybe had designed for Sinnoh?
> 
> Also as I said before it took me about a day or two to get used to the new pokemon but I now love ALL OF THEM



I thought that since the day we saw that Corocoro screenshot of her.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's just making fun of the stereotype that New Jersey has lots of thugs and gangs and whatnot. Not meant to be offensive really.  Sorry if it did offend though.



You didn't offend me at all, I was just curious. LOL!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Panic said:


> You didn't offend me at all, I was just curious. LOL!



Oh, then that's just fine. 

Also guys, look at this. My mind = blown.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 2, 2010)

Your imagine isn't showing, Death.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww dammit, it isn't. 

I'll have to find it again later then.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Darn. I was looking forward to that picture


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Darn. I was looking forward to that picture



My apetite actually intensified


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh guys, here's the mind blowing pic.  


Anyway, this is my current team.


Urgamoth level 85


Zuruzukin level 68


Shubarugo level 68


Kirikizan level 68


Shibirudon level 50 (currently being trained)


Daikenki level 55 (being used as an HM slave)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I just found the green monkey in the first forest and I made it faint  There's no indication anywhere on the web that you can find it in there so it took me completely by surprise, I may never find it in there again


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Daikenki is your HM Slave?!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I just found the green monkey in the first forest and I made it faint  There's no indication anywhere on the web that you can find it in there so it took me completely by surprise, I may never find it in there again



You can find them again you know. Any shaking grass you find in that forest has the chance of having one of the monkeys in it. Don't worry, it isn't gone forever.  You can find as many wild ones as you want.



Echø said:


> Daikenki is your HM Slave?!



HE KNOWS SURF, DIVE, STRENGTH AND WATERFALL LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't think forever but I had the feeling I might not see one again for a long time 

Never fear, Hyun City is near


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

why didn't you give him Water Pulse? Hydro Pump? Blizzard?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey guys,do you know where can i get patch for freezing.My game always freezes when Pokemon is evolving.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I didn't think forever but I had the feeling I might not see one again for a long time
> 
> Never fear, Hyun City is near



Little person, big city. 



Echø said:


> why didn't you give him Water Pulse? Hydro Pump? Blizzard?



Because there were other Pokemon I wanted.  Once Shibirudon is up to par with the others I'm taking out Daikenki and training a Hitomoshi through it's evo line into the godly Shanderaa. 



Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey guys,do you know where can i get patch for freezing.My game always freezes when Pokemon is evolving.



Hm, there was never a problem of freezing mentioned. The only problem was the anti-piracy mechanism that keeps you from gaining experience, but that was patched in a day. 

Sorry, don't know how to help you.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Shadow Ball, Purgatory, Energy Ball and Calm Mind will probably be my Shanderra's loadout.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Excuse my not being here to know, but what's the reaction to the designs of this generation?
> 
> What I'm getting at is I think they look horrible.


from the sites i go they been positive ,in which i agree.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

The general reaction was, at first, incredibly low with a few positives. And then slowly but surely some people warmed up to them, and now I'd say 85% of serious pokemon fans can find something to like in almost all of them. _Almost._


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

This Gen has some great designs, I've liked quite a few from the start.

Shanderra has a great design on top of being fairly powerful.  I also like the Dragon/Ice pokemon but he's not so great supposedly.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm gonna watch Bakuman, then give you all an update Death-kun style with images of my pokeymanz  I'm currently battling trainers inside the 3rd gym, I've got rid of my fire monkey (as it sucks) and I'm using my Lightning Zebra's Nitro Charge to sweep


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

...  

I want White Version so bad. >_<


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> This Gen has some great designs, I've liked quite a few from the start.
> 
> Shanderra has a great design on top of being fairly powerful.  I also like the Dragon/Ice pokemon but he's not so great supposedly.



Kyuremu (Dragon/Ice) is actually pretty amazing. Chances are he's also going to be the third version mascot and have an alternate forme as well. His current forme makes him look sort of "broken" in a sense. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm gonna watch Bakuman, then give you all an update Death-kun style with images of my pokeymanz  I'm currently battling trainers inside the 3rd gym, I've got rid of my fire monkey (as it sucks) and I'm using my Lightning Zebra's Nitro Charge to sweep



I got rid of my Baoppu (fire monkey) when it was level 29. I never realized that you needed to give it a Fire Stone to make it evolve, and I was wondering why it was taking so long to evolve. So then eventually once it became my weakest team member I ditched it. 



Ech? said:


> ...
> 
> I want White Version so bad. >_<



I was thinking of getting Black version when it came out in NA, since I'm playing the White ROM right now. But then I realized... there's not much on Black that I actually want.  White has all the things I like. My only disappointment was that I thought White Forest sucked at first, but go look up info about it on Serebii. It's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Just wait a few months :ho

I am sooo far behind Death  I want me a Hydra to accompany my TTGL Dig Pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just wait a few months :ho
> 
> I am sooo far behind Death  I want me a Hydra to accompany my TTGL Dig Pokemon



A few months is a long time to wait, especially when everyone else is seemingly playing the game. 

Well, I did start a long time before you. I practically started at the same time as the Japanese people who got their games leaked early.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

When I get the game for the DS I will destroy you all. Especially you Death-Kun, you who couldn't wait for me to get my very own Bug to trade with


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Animu is starting 

Also in truth I kinda want to wait for a year then get the 3rd version as that will have more content and shit  We'll see what happens when the game comes out in the west


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 2, 2010)

HAHAHA!!! Oh, God! It's too funny!


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL that's awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

So here's my current team now as I tackle the 3rd (bug) gym, remember that for nicknames I can only give 5 english letters per name 

TIDAL

Level 24 (Mystic Water)

Tackle/Fury Cutter/Water Gun/Shell Blade

ZEBRA

Level 22 (Amulet Coin)

Quick Attack/Nitro Charge (new Fire move, increases your Speed with every hit)/Thunder Wave/Shock Wave

CHIMP

Level 16

Fury Swipes/Cheer Up (new move which increases your Attack & Sp. Attack)/Yawn/Incinerate

DRILL

Level 16 (Exp. Share)

Fury Swipe/Metal Claw/Rapid Spin/Mud Slap

BIRDY

Level 13

Gust/Growl/Leer/Quick Attack

I really don't like the pidgeon so I never use it 

U mad


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Those are some unique names, eh?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

There's only so much you can do with 5 letters, bro


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought so


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> There's only so much you can do with 5 letters, bro



Tidal is the only good name there. 

You could've named the zebra as Bolty or Spark.

The monkey could've been Blaze.

The mole could've been Simon.

And the pigeon could've been Pudge. 





Ech? said:


> I thought so



You thought what?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I would rather call the pidgeon FODDER but that's 1 letter more than it deserves 

I'm in Hiun City though so I guess the Name Changer dude is only like around the corner


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I would rather call the pidgeon FODDER but that's 1 letter more than it deserves
> 
> I'm in Hiun City though so *I guess the Name Changer dude is only like around the corner*



As is the secret prostitute.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

How much?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> How much?



50,000 Pokedollars and a kidney.

And, also, it's a level 100 Lopunny so it's seen some action.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn bruh I'll feed my pidgeon to it :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to Fury Cutter on my Futachima, I can sweep Belle's entire team 

This stuff is easy


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Damn bruh I'll feed my pidgeon to it :ho



You animal. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Thanks to Fury Cutter on my Futachima, I can sweep Belle's entire team
> 
> This stuff is easy



Oh boy, you're not gonna like Geechisu.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Zuruzukin would own the snot out of Geechisu 

Which is why I'm trying to catch an Adamant one now at Route 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Zuruzukin would own the snot out of Geechisu
> 
> Which is why I'm trying to catch an Adamant one now at Route 4.



You will not regret Zuruzukin. 

High Jump Kick, Focus Punch, Crunch, Rock Slide/Head Smash. Such high powered moves. It makes up for it's unspectacular base 90 Attack (it's a really good amount but lots of other Pokemon this gen have way higher Attack). So having those very high base power moves makes up for it. And it gets great base 115 Defense and Sp. Def.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2010)

Zuruzukin with Dragon Dance.

Try coming at him, bro.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Zuruzukin with Dragon Dance.
> 
> Try coming at him, bro.



Bro, he'll just knock your lights out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

I want one now too, gaiz


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm guessing it learns Dragon Dance through breeding, right? What do I breed one with?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm guessing it learns Dragon Dance through breeding, right? What do I breed one with?



A dragon type


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

breed it with any pokemon in the ground/dragon egg group, and make sure the father knows Dragon Dance.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I want one now too, gaiz



Everybody gets one. 



Zoidberg said:


> A dragon type



The most obvious and correct answer.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah so it's nothing specfic then? Thanks bruhs


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

HOLY SHIT Zuruggu even does COME AT ME gestures in his animation 

I've been trying to catch one that has an attack+ nature for the last two friggin hours now, no luck 

It also shows how much I think those monkeys suck when I'd rather use the Fire move my electric Zebra has over anything with STAB coming from the monkey.

I also actually really like how there's a good few pokemon that evolve REALLY late on, like Wargle, Urgamoth, etc. I'd love to start up a game on White with my Action Replay and go through a whole playthrough with average pokemon which all evolve into epic sauce right around the time the Elite 4 are to be challenged


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 3, 2010)

Leaf Monkey is the only choice. 

Because it fucking evolves into Kamina.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Leaf Monkey is the only choice.
> 
> Because it fucking evolves into Kamina.



Sure is true


----------



## Stroev (Oct 3, 2010)

More like Guy Shishioh. Hair looks a bit more similar, and Guy is just as .


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't watch TTGL


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Leaf Monkey is the only choice.
> 
> Because it fucking evolves into Kamina.



Pretty much this.

It's the only monkey evo that doesn't totally blow.

All three of the monkeys are adorable at first.

But only the Grass one's evolution actually looks cool.

(Also, lol Divine)


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Good God it's dead here.

Someone talk about Pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2010)

Guess no one's interested now that the games came out? :amazed


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe they're all too busy playing the game to post here.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2010)

Idk, I sorta lost interested in playing the ROM once I beat the game... Managed to get Zuruzukin a good 15 levels above my other Pokemon. xD


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for the full version... Hey, Deathkun, want to be my helper? Once I get White I plan on completely beating it and training until the third game comes out, then I'm going to sell white and buy that one and start over... now, will you act as my PC for some of my pokemon? So I can trade them to you for fodder or whatever and you trade them back once I get the third game, so I don't lose anyone?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Idk, I sorta lost interested in playing the ROM once I beat the game... Managed to get Zuruzukin a good 15 levels above my other Pokemon. xD



I'm still having fun at 92 hours. 



Ech? said:


> I'm waiting for the full version... Hey, Deathkun, want to be my helper? Once I get White I plan on completely beating it and training until the third game comes out, then I'm going to sell white and buy that one and start over... now, will you act as my PC for some of my pokemon? So I can trade them to you for fodder or whatever and you trade them back once I get the third game, so I don't lose anyone?



Sure, I'll help out. :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

WHEE!!! I wont have a ton of pokemon, I'm hoping only to trade over 6, but it could be something more like 8.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Well in Black and White you're able to trade over 3 Pokemon at a time, so it won't take too long.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm planning on playing Black and White around the same time with more attention being given to White. Once I get to Victory Road I'll send all my best Pokemon from Black over to White and use them to beat the Elite Four and Team Plasma and then once I send Pokemon from Heart Gold over I'll use them against the Elite Four on Black version.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually haven't been on White today, that will change soon :ho I've got to break through Route 4, I've beaten most of the trainers but there's supposed to be some extra route somewhere where I can get the mummy-tomb pokemon? 

I'll be searching for that tonight, although I kinda wonder if there's a point at all considering I want Zuruggu in my team and then that's my team of 6 complete I think


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow really Death-Kun??


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I'm planning on playing Black and White around the same time with more attention being given to White. Once I get to Victory Road I'll send all my best Pokemon from Black over to White and use them to beat the Elite Four and Team Plasma and then once I send Pokemon from Heart Gold over I'll use them against the Elite Four on Black version.



I tried migrating from Heart Gold to White version, but then I found out that you can't migrate between an English game and Japanese game. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I actually haven't been on White today, that will change soon :ho I've got to break through Route 4, I've beaten most of the trainers but there's supposed to be some extra route somewhere where I can get the mummy-tomb pokemon?
> 
> I'll be searching for that tonight, although I kinda wonder if there's a point at all considering I want Zuruggu in my team and then that's my team of 6 complete I think



Desukan is a great physical wall, but that's about it. Get Zuruzukin instead. 



Ech? said:


> Wow really Death-Kun??



Yes really. :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't see a wall as necessary in-game, if you have 6 pokemon designed to sweep you'll own the entire game completely. Obviously it all changes competitively but I don't do those kinda battles


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 3, 2010)

Waiting for my Acekard damnit.

Its taking too long it seems.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't see a wall as necessary in-game, if you have 6 pokemon designed to sweep you'll own the entire game completely. Obviously it all changes competitively but I don't do those kinda battles



Exactly. And also, anything works in-game, so just use what you want. 



Utopia Realm said:


> Waiting for my Acekard damnit.
> 
> Its taking too long it seems.



It shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I tried migrating from Heart Gold to White version, but then I found out that you can't migrate between an English game and Japanese game.


I'm going to be getting the English version of Black and White so I don't have to worry about that. In the days leading to the release I can train my Leaf Storm Bulbasaur to be around the same level the rest of my team will be when I can migrate it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol I just finished the game Epic Ending 
love the music and graphics on to deeper into the 7 masters

Elite 4 + Suprised 
(don't click if you don't want to know)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Elite 4 Consist of Dark-Ghost-Psychic-Fighting- Types-
Best Pokemon Lvl 50 ,Elite 4 has only 4 pokemon each =-=,than last boss fights vs Green hair 6 on 6 first match had be Zekrom and Reishram,yes no kidding. That Kid caught it ,its uber vs uber lol. Than you had to fight his dad,I struggle against his lvl 54 Sazandora Sweeper,even sweep my Reshiram. Than a good ending


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

No spoilers bro


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 3, 2010)

theres none unless your tempted to click


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

Just give me some Belle fart porn and I'll be disentisized enough to read them


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Danbooru has lots of interesting Pokemon porn.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

"Interesting"


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 3, 2010)

this new team plasma sounds like PETA


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 3, 2010)

I am getting Sweep by this English speaking garbage mans with lvl 60 Pokemons on route 11


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

I still don't care for Team Plasma's design, but maybe I'll understand it better or like it more when I see them animated and in-game.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I still don't care for Team Plasma's design, but maybe I'll understand it better or like it more when I see them animated and in-game.


N is the only member with an animated sprite. In fact very few characters have them. I suspect they're saving the Gym Leader animations for the third game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll be buying the third game, but I'll be selling my White Version to do so. I'll just trade my pokes to my buddy Deathkun and trade back after I sell it 

I'm hoping for a ton of new things. Also maybe they'll be giving away better events, better than Pokewalker ones at least this gen.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't see a wall as necessary in-game



Walls certainly didn't help me against Wallace 

/bitter


----------



## squilliam (Oct 4, 2010)

wait, Mist Puppet, are you Japanese/speak Japanese?

Anyways, have you guys seen Sazandra?

...That is one badass mofo.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2010)

squilliam said:


> wait, Mist Puppet, are you Japanese/speak Japanese?



I'm Filipino. So I'm pretty close to Japan


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Walls certainly didn't help me against Wallace
> 
> /bitter



My Dusclops did 

About 3 Calm Minds made him impossible to take down


----------



## Munak (Oct 4, 2010)

Isis said:


> My Dusclops did
> 
> About 3 Calm Minds made him impossible to take down



With that HP?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 4, 2010)

Sceptile rapes Wallace  but I always choose Torchic in the game


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2010)

His Ludicolo is a bitch though

Double Team+Leach Seed 



> With that HP?



Full Restores ma boy


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2010)

After 93 hours, I'm starting to wonder what else I can do in the Japanese version.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still EV training in SS in preparation for them to be sent over to B/W

Unlike Pal Park there's no 24 waiting period till you can transfers pokes


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2010)

Isis said:


> I'm still EV training in SS in preparation for them to be sent over to B/W
> 
> Unlike Pal Park there's no 24 waiting period till you can transfers pokes


HGSS Pal Park doesn't have that either.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh wait, I almost forgot, I need to finish my perfect team by training up a Shanderaa. 

And I also need to train to battle Cynthia. And I still need to catch one more of the Muskedeers and Torunerosu (the roaming Electric/Flying genie). I got the roaming one down to a sliver of health and paralyzed, so now it's just a matter of getting lucky.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

I still wish we could choose our own sprites  Or make our own, if even it's just for online play... I hate how we get stuck with whatever sprite we get stuck with in wifi... thats so stupid. I'm a cueball


----------



## valerian (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it just me or does Zangoose get fatter each gen?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty Frustrating, that little beer belly. 





I like this version, Ken's version. It's a regular sized, kind of intimidating but more slender than the others Zangoose.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 4, 2010)

He let himself go.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2010)

Nah, he's just like Raichu: Has bad poses.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone else agree that shiny Futachimaru should have looked like this?

Instead of...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally I feel that's how regular Futachimaru should've been colored, with  as the shiny, but that's just me.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Personally I feel that's how regular Futachimaru should've been colored, with  as the shiny, but that's just me.



I agree. I have nothing wrong with how it is, but I thought the White kept on it would have looked better and made more sense.

Oh well


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it may just be the sprite and it's awkward coloration that differs from the sugimori art. Example:

Sugimori art:


Sprite:


Also here is some fanart that looks great with the color scheme... 

I'm going to do a quick recolor of the sprite and the art to see the difference better.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

*Official art colors:*


*If the sprite had the same colors:*


*Official Sprite colors:*


*If the Sugimori art had the same colors:*


See the difference? It's pretty frustrating, because if we had gotten that softer sky blue in the first images, the ken sugimori art colors, I would have been much happier, but this shit aquamarine pisses me off


----------



## Mio (Oct 4, 2010)

Where can I find all of the animated Pokemon sprites? Trainers included, if they have it in this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I want to train the ice cream Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

It's not bad, it's just the design that's


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, it's design is cute.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

I still want a White Futachimaru ...I'm not racist 

Ice Cream Pokemon should be extremely rare...when you're an Ice Cream you're going to be targeted by everyone unless you don't like Ice Cream, and if you don't...well you're just insane


----------



## Mio (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder if there was a chocolate flavour in Kanto until Snorlax drove it extinct.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 4, 2010)

Shiny Daikenki should be fucking black coloured with shiny golden armor


----------



## valerian (Oct 4, 2010)

The only reason there's still any of them left in the wild is because Zangoose doesn't like vanilla.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 4, 2010)

That's what she said


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 4, 2010)

Just captured the Legend Trio.
So easy Sleep powder+False Swipe+Poekball


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

You're actually trying to catch them? I'll be beating the absolute shit out of them so I never have to see their faces ever again


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 4, 2010)

Useful HM Slaves 

This so call legends is such a dissapointment 
only Kyuremu i liked


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor legendary Pokemon 

Being hated for what they look like even though they had no control over it 


I like all the Legendary Pokemon , and all the Pokemon overall...even...Tabuune...the fucking scary bitch who gives me nightmares


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2010)

Like a boss


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Look at Black, trying to be like Red. 

No.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I still don't care for Team Plasma's design, but maybe I'll understand it better or like it more when I see them animated and in-game.



dont particularly care for it either but i guess its better than having the same old stuff.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> dont particularly care for it either but i guess its better than having the same old stuff.



Yes, that it is. Like I said if it's contextual or has to do with plot I'll be fine with it... I suppose I like it more than Team Rocket's Pink hair


----------



## Munak (Oct 4, 2010)

Pignition's evo could very well fit on Red's team, though.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Look at Black, trying to be like Red.
> 
> No.


Aw c'mon, we've yet to see a protagonist with the proper badassery to fill Red's shoes. 

Let the kid dream, at least.


----------



## Munak (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah, if only Red made an appearance on every Pokemon game.

Like that Ultima Weapon guy.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2010)

Munak said:


> Ah, if only Red made an appearance on every Pokemon game.


YES.

He needs to be the ultimate challenge in every game. Even his own.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 4, 2010)

I finally caught a Zuruggu with an attacking nature 

I have named it... "Bruh".


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Like a boss



Dat flame beard 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I finally caught a Zuruggu with an attacking nature
> 
> I have named it... "Bruh".



Excellent


----------



## Mαri (Oct 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Like a boss



[boss]AAHHHH YEAHHHH[/boss]


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2010)

More shiny Pokemon that should have been


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are good edits haha


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Those are good edits haha


I can't take credit for Reshiram and Zekrom though. Those are from .


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Like a boss



What's with the Plasma badge on his hat? 



Sunrider said:


> Aw c'mon, we've yet to see a protagonist with the proper badassery to fill Red's shoes.
> 
> Let the kid dream, at least.



There exists none and shall never exist one whom can match Red. Even BW Cynthia gets owned by HGSS Red, regardless of the ridiculous typing of her team.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Kek (Oct 5, 2010)

Red is Supreme.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

Ech? said:


> EDIT: Anyone know where I can find pictures of Red like that? With the dark hair, not puffy, and red eyes? He's not any manga red I've ever seen, and he isn't the canon in-game red... where's he from? And where can I get more pics of him?



Check image boards, or Safebooru


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2010)

This is the real Red


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2010)

Derp


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 5, 2010)

Fools this is the real Red


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Oct 5, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Fools this is the real Red
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can't see any red there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

To be honest the real Red looks like he should own a Smugleaf, the smug-sonofagun. 

And then the red with the brown hair just sort of looks like a meek shy little feller. 

The only red I consider the real Red is the one with black hair, fairly short, and red eyes. Even though canonically he apparently doesn't belong anywhere, it's just how I view Red. And that's the level of seriousness I would love to see in a future pokemon game that isn't part of the main series <3 but it'l never happen. Sadly.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 5, 2010)

Ech? said:


> To be honest the real Red looks like he should own a Smugleaf, the smug-sonofagun.
> 
> And then the red with the brown hair just sort of looks like a meek shy little feller.
> 
> The only red I consider the real Red is the one with black hair, fairly short, and red eyes. Even though canonically he apparently doesn't belong anywhere, it's just how I view Red. And that's the level of seriousness I would love to see in a future pokemon game that isn't part of the main series <3 but it'l never happen. Sadly.


Couldn't agree more with you...,Red is a badass trainer,the coolest looking one and the strongest one...


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2010)

I decided enough was enough and got the translated rom v2 from Romulation.

Turns out nearly everything is still in Jap.

I'm going to have to keep waiting


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Definitely! I would love to see a pokemon game like that. Like an action RPG with aspects of games like Custom Robo, Gotcha Force, and Mass Effect in it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I decided enough was enough and got the translated rom v2 from Romulation.
> 
> Turns out nearly everything is still in Jap.
> 
> I'm going to have to keep waiting



Well the guys who do the trans for the roms probably have shit themselves to do and only do a little trans every few days or so. Give it another month before a good one pops up.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Or you could just play in Japanese, it isn't that hard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Playing Games in japanese isn't really about it being difficult with a lot of players... it's about missing out on things and not getting the whole experience, it's like playing a videogame and watching Memento at the same time while trying to keep the game in depth and the understanding of the movie's plot in-depth.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Global Link is pretty cool. :ho And the Dream World will be up on the 11th. Until then I will fiddle around and get the Pikachu C-Gear event skin onto my game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

What was it Munak said? 

Also, Dream World is an "online" thing? Like an event or something? It isn't built in?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What was it Munak said?
> 
> Also, Dream World is an "online" thing? Like an event or something? It isn't built in?



I dunno, I couldn't see it before it was deleted.  

And yes, Dream World is an online thing on the Pokemon Global Link. You go in and do minigames and stuff in order to make Pokemon follow you, and when you leave you get to take one of them with you back into your game (with it's Dream World ability of course). The opening event for the Dream World is going to be an event where you can take one of the Eeveelutions back with you. At least, I think it is.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno, I couldn't see it before it was deleted.
> 
> And yes, Dream World is an online thing on the Pokemon Global Link. You go in and do minigames and stuff in order to make Pokemon follow you, and when you leave you get to take one of them with you back into your game (with it's Dream World ability of course). The opening event for the Dream World is going to be an event where you can take one of the Eeveelutions back with you. At least, I think it is.



That seems kinda sweet. So Dream World will be up right when I get really going on White.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

What level is it? And, is there some kind of limit so you don't spam DW?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> That seems kinda sweet. So Dream World will be up right when I get really going on White.



Yup, pretty much. 



Ech? said:


> What level is it? And, is there some kind of limit so you don't spam DW?



All of that is unsure right now. The Dream World isn't accessible at the moment.  I'm assuming the Eeveelution event will only let you take one with you and then you won't be able to access it again. You need to use the specific game sync ID and everything in order to have a Pokemon Global Link account. You can't make multiple accounts for one game, and you can only sync one game with one account. If you have multiples of the game maybe you can abuse DW, I don't know. There's a chance the game sync ID is the same no matter how many times you make a new game.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

For people who haven't seen it, this is the Pokemon Global Link. As you can see, the Dream World is grayed out since it isn't accessible yet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Global link? Do you see that on your DS or something?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Nope, it's a website. 



You do the registering and game syncing and everything and then it's yours to explore.  Once the Dream World is open you'll be able to do a lot more things, like decorate your own house/secret base and interact with a Pokemon you sent to sleep, etc.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Thats awesome. I get a 404 though.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah, I fixed the link. Forgot the www. after the http.  It should work just fine now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

WELL HEY.There it is


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't wait for the Dream World to be accessible.  It's gonna have loads of awesome stuff.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't wait for the game to come out in the states


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I don't think any of us can.


----------



## Kek (Oct 5, 2010)

I wantttt itttt


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2010)

Mmm, Dream World Vaporeon is going to be delicious.

Vaporeon@Leftovers
Bold // Hydration
252 HP/188 Def/68 Sp. Def

Without rain support

~ Rain Dance
~ Rest
~ Surf
~ Toxic

With rain support (ie. Politoed w/Drizzle or another RD user)

~ Protect / HP Electric
~ Rest
~ Surf
~ Toxic

HP Electric is recommended so you're not walled by goddamn Gyarados, otherwise it gets to DD up and you're fucked.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2010)

Dream World Squirtle is the fucking shit. It has fooking RAIN DISH


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mmm, Dream World Vaporeon is going to be delicious.
> 
> Vaporeon@Leftovers
> Bold // Hydration
> ...



Gyrados getting Overconfidence seems kinda cool but then I saw Salamence with it as well. The ubers seem to speak to Sala even more now.

Garchomp getting rough skin is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2010)

I hate going up against Mence. DW only reinforces my hate for going up against it


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if dream world Pokemon get unique movesets as well as abilities. The thought of basic starters with Frenzy Plant, Blast Burn and Hydro Cannon would be pretty cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

I wanna train a Dream World Emonga as soon as possible. I caught an Emonga in-game, but it's normal ability is Static while it's Dream World ability is Motor Drive. That makes me wanna play around with DW Emonga more.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish Dream World wasn't an online thing. I have no idea how it all works. I think Wifi is needed for it all, which I don't understand that either, doesn't seem to even work for me. Technology hates me.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 6, 2010)

Dream World sounds fun. But, yeah like KZW said...I kinda wish it wasn't exclusively an online addition.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Do you guys who've played the game, does the soundtrack sound any better than this?


----------



## valerian (Oct 6, 2010)

I've stopped playing the B&W rom. 

Just going to wait till the actual game comes out here.  

Also, when can you trade over pokemon from the other games?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Jotaro I think it's after the Elite Four. 

Also, does anyone know if you can trade over pokemon from other Black/White versions before the Elite Four? I hope so


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

I think you trade from D/P/Pt/HG/SS after the Elite Four, as for Black and White trading between each other, I think you can do that near the very beginning(Or whenever you can like the past games).



Echø said:


> Do you guys who've played the game, does the soundtrack sound any better than this?



Some awesome music right there.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Do you guys who've played the game, does the soundtrack sound any better than this?


It's hard to sound better than that. Heck it's hard enough to top the HGSS version.


----------



## Negrito (Oct 6, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wish Dream World wasn't an online thing. I have no idea how it all works. I think Wifi is needed for it all, which I don't understand that either, doesn't seem to even work for me. Technology hates me.



Whats the problem with your Wi-Fi??

I could probably help you.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish Dream World Abilities were not fully exclusive to Dream World... I mean seriously Lightning Rod is awesome now and my Raichu from HeartGold will be stuck with it's crappy Static ability...

I tend to not raise pokemon I've caught unless it was for the purpose of getting through the game...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Negrito said:


> Whats the problem with your Wi-Fi??
> 
> I could probably help you.



Well for one, I don't 100% know how to use it lol. I tried to use it but it came up giving me errors and such. Do I have to sign up on a website first or something?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

I think that probably has to do with the fact that you're trying to use a Japanese website, and you speak English.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think that probably has to do with the fact that you're trying to use a Japanese website, and you speak English.



Is that addressed to me?

I've never actually tried using a Japanese website for it, I've never even went on a website for Wi-Fi or anything of the sort. 

I probably just live under a rock and that's why I don't know how to use it and such. It's pretty sad that 10 year olds can probably use it easily but me...I fail at it...hard. So sad.


----------



## Munak (Oct 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What was it Munak said?
> 
> Also, Dream World is an "online" thing? Like an event or something? It isn't built in?



Pokemon Lab, some new release by Smogon. Thought it already had Gen 5.

I thought it could let people have a go at the battling before English version comes out. (Personally, I like the adventure more than the metagame. )


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Me too Munak. Me too. Thats why I wished for a more plot-oriented game and WE GOT IT DANGIT


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Thats why I wished for a more plot-oriented game and WE GOT IT DANGIT


IT'S OVER. WE WON.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

I gotta catch more Pokemon.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I gotta catch more Pokemon.



Well, the motto of the game is "Gotta Catch 'Em All", after all.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

Naruto Forums Pokemon B&W N Skin:



Badass header, black and green theme.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Naruto Forums Pokemon B&W N Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> Badass header, black and green theme.



This should totally happen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Naruto Forums Pokemon B&W N Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> Badass header, black and green theme.



HOLY CRAP. MAKE IT HAPPEN. PETITION THE ADMIN. WAAAH.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

It's already on mine thanks to a chrome extension, so I'm happy


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

I HAVE CHROME GIMME GIMME


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrome. 

I'm a Firefox man.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrome >


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 6, 2010)

WHAT DO?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

LULZ 

I got it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 6, 2010)

NOW I MAD


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Naruto Forums Pokemon B&W N Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> Badass header, black and green theme.


How do I get this theme?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> How do I get this theme?



EDIT: Actually, to be honest Caelus, I returned soon after. I liked it but I prefer the original skins.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 6, 2010)

Is it me, or are the new pokes to strong in the atk stat and not special atk. Can anyone list strong special atkers excluding legendaries?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

Echo, can you forward the PM to me? =w=

Also, Fleet, Shanderaa is extremely good in Sp. Atk, as is Urgamoth. Trying to think of some others.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Naruto Forums Pokemon B&W N Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> Badass header, black and green theme.



We need to make this reality damnit.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool, the skin works.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 7, 2010)

Elite Four+Adeku skin ?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


>



Shame more than half of those are Grass types and slow as fuck.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Shame more than half of those are Grass types and slow as fuck.


How is 2 more than half of 12?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 7, 2010)

please share the image that was used for the banner!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> How is 2 more than half of 12?



What I mean is some are grass types and some were as slow as fuck.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> What I mean is some are grass types and some were as slow as fuck.


What's wrong with grass types?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 7, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> What's wrong with grass types?



they just so weak


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> they just so weak



Erufuun says hi.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 7, 2010)

Erufuun, Bijiron, Mebukijika, Doredia, and Hahakurimo are all strong. This gen brought some really good grass types. The only thing they lack is movepool


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Exeggutor? Ludicolo? Shiftry? Breloom? Cacturne? Cradily? Roserade? Abomasnow? Tangrowth? Leafeon? Mow Rotom? Yanakki? hahakomori? Erufuun?

And that's not including legendaries and starters, and I was only picking pokemon based on their final summed stats, which all of those have 480+ And there are still strong grass types that are below 480.

There are plenty of strong grass types, but they usually don't have ridicurously high stats because they have a lot of good abilities like water absorb, chlorophyll, leaf guard, overgrow, natural cure, poison point, flower gift etc. As well as a lot of their moves are just like... very good support.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Oct 7, 2010)

It's because grass type is horrible offensively, with 3 SE and 7 NVE. They also have the highest amount of weaknesses along with rock, 5. At least they have useful resistances, water, electric, ground (and grass, but yeah, lol)


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Grass is good in a lot of situations though. They aren't useless, that's for sure.


----------



## Munak (Oct 7, 2010)

Grass tends to do great since they're the only type to deal 4x damage to Water/Ground, a really good defensive typing.

One only needs to look at Swampert and Quagsire.

Besides, bitches can be tricky.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 7, 2010)

My Erufuun will destroy you all


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Shiny Erufuun is actually one of my favorite Shiny pokemon in terms of recolors:


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> they just so weak


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlMO7FSqx5k[/YOUTUBE]
Grass types are awesome!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 7, 2010)

Hating on a Pokemon type, that's worst then hating on the color of someone's skin.


Anyways...I hate Normal types . Nah, there fine. But I'm not crazy about most of the Normal types though, Porygon, Porygon2 and PorygonZ are my favorites out of them all though, I like a bunch of others too.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 7, 2010)

Erufuun @ Leftovers
Trait: Mischievous Heart
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Def / 252 SDef
Bold Nature (+Def, -Atk)
- Cotton Guard/Taunt
- Leech Seed
- Substitute
- Encore

Switch in on a sweeper trying to set up and encore, set up cotton guard to boost defense, leech seed them to death. Jumpluff only wishes it was this good and bulky. Minimum HP for maximum recovery with leech seed. No speed since all the moves are priority anyways. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Erufuun @ Leftovers
> Trait: Mischievous Heart
> EVs: 4 HP / 252 Def / 252 SDef
> Bold Nature (+Def, -Atk)
> ...



Mmm, so delicious.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathkun, nice to see your avatar again. 

Also yeah Erufuun is pretty sweet.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

That Pokemon roleplay looks interesting.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

JOIN IT. <3 

Actually it truly is a lot of fun. I'm thoroughly enjoying myself with it. I like not being as limited as the games are[in terms of what attacks, how many, where to find, breeding] and pokemon and such. I actually even just designed a new region for them. Or a new "orange islands" esque area to catch Generation V pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

I'mma go check it out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

(PSSSSST IF YOU MAKE ONE OF THE TWO POKEMON YOU CATCH A SHINY TYROGUE ILL TRADE YOU MY LARVITAR)

coughcough what? Hmm... darn wind in my internets again...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

Hm, it looks interesting.  I'll look at it more and think about it before making my decision. 

Anyway... 

Today was funny in White. I was looking on Route 13 for a male Emonga to breed with my female Emonga (can only be found in shaking grass). First I found a load of Tabunne (like you usually find in shaking grass), then found a female Emonga. Caught it. Another female Emonga. Fainted it. Then I found a wild Crobat. Caught it. A few more Tabunne, then a wild Tangrowth shows up. Caught it. Then some more Tabunne, then finally a male Emonga. Caught it.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 7, 2010)

Have something against cross species breeding, son?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, a wild Crobat? A wild Tangrowth?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Have something against cross species breeding, son?



Damn straight I do. I'm anti-SkittyOnWailord.



Ech? said:


> Wow, a wild Crobat? A wild Tangrowth?



I know, I was surprised too.  The shaking grass hides many secrets. Running around normally in the grass (on that part of the route at least) was yielding Golbat, Tangela, Solrock, Lunatone, Absol and Swellow. Maybe something else I'm forgetting. So I guess that's why I found Crobat and Tangrowth as rare Pokemon in the shaking grass lol.

Gonna go investigate more.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

So after you beat the elite four gen 1-4 pokemon magically begin appearing?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

Well not magically. You just get access to the rest of the region when you beat the E4, which has routes that have Gen 1-4 Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Oooohhh. So I guess it's hard to find younger pokes then? Unless you're breedin? And are there any pokemon you can't get? Also how many/how big are the routes?


----------



## squilliam (Oct 8, 2010)

so do charmanders just roam wildly?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 8, 2010)

I doubt it. Starters are still hard to come by.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, starters still don't roam wildly.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 8, 2010)

So you can't catch Pokabu and the others??That's sad...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh cool,thank you...xD


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

It is pretty cool, it means we can still have the chance of filling the Pokedex entirely, which I plan to do.  And it still allows for your 3rd gen Pokemon to stay alive, even if they are old as hell.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey wait... so are the starters the only ones we can't catch in the wild then? Every other pokemon is attainable in-game somehow, either evolution, trading, breeding, etc? Well and of course legendaries.


----------



## Kek (Oct 8, 2010)

This is a list of unobtainable pokemon that needed to be transfered from previous games or dream world.

Its a shit ton.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 8, 2010)

Pikachu? Growlithe? Drowzee? Scyther? Eevee? Teddiursa? Phanpy? nincada? Cacea? Kecleon? 

RAAAAAAAAAAAGE GAMEFREAK.

To be fair it isn't _that_ many. I mean take out the legendaries and the starters, as well as evolutions and there's probably only like 20.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 8, 2010)

Wait wait wait...a Pokemon game without any Pikachu in it?!


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 8, 2010)

RPG Maker said:


> Wait wait wait...a Pokemon game without any Pikachu in it?!



It's probably got a Pikachu in it you just can't catch them wild... which is interesting. But really I probably wont be using any of those pokes so I don't care TOO much. It still sucks though.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2010)

There's an NPC Pikachu in Hiun as well as a Pikachu shaped tent in Raimon City. There's no way they could leave the 'Chu out of the games.  The tent would be a fun place for Ash to visit in the anime.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh cool, I just found and caught a Lapras under the bridge in the little town between Route 11 and Route 12. You can find them in little whirlpools that pop up, the water equivalent of shaking grass. Normally all you find in the whirpools is Basurao though.  But I finally found a Lapras! Though I know you can also find Kingdra and Milotic under this bridge. Back to searching again.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

Why the hell is Echo banned? D:


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Why the hell is Echo banned? D:



Because he misspelled "Aiant".


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Because he misspelled "Aiant".



You can get banned for misspelling? I guess I'm going to be banned around the clock...well maybe not, my computer tells me when I make a mistake...I should be safe...for now. 


Only a few more months and I can finally play this damn game


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2010)

lol at making pikachu rare in B&W.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't wait until Kamitsure's Emonga curbstomp Pikachu into the ground in the anime.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 8, 2010)

Emonga are simply genetically superior


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

It's over, Emonga won.

They fly so gracefully through the air, enemies can only stop and stare.


----------



## Munak (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol, either Echø got banned for saying Dragonball sucks or saying One Piece sucks. 

Either way, I'll be keeping his Pokeball.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Sunrider (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't you be hatin' on Mewtwo. 

He shook off the yoke of his oppressors and would have obliterated their entire kind, had he not fallen prey to the _power of love_. 

I bet he got that weakness form Mew.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

But the power of love defeats everything.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 8, 2010)

Mewtwo is the Ulquiorra of Pokemon


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Mewtwo is the Ulquiorra of Pokemon


Eff that. Mewtwo is the Gen. Yamamoto of Pokemon. Or the Gouki of Pokemon.

Movie version made him a bit emo (especially that laughable sequel), but let's never confuse that for the Mewtwo that's just waiting for some worthy ass to kick (the version embodied by the mangas and Pokedex).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Mewtwo is the Ulquiorra of Pokemon



How dare you


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 8, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> It's because grass type is horrible offensively, with 3 SE and 7 NVE. They also have the highest amount of weaknesses along with rock, 5. At least they have useful resistances, water, electric, ground (and grass, but yeah, lol)



This is pretty much my point when I said that.

That, and as far as movepools they tend to be very limited.



Ech? said:


> Exeggutor? Ludicolo? Shiftry? Breloom? Cacturne? Cradily? Roserade? Abomasnow? Tangrowth? Leafeon? Mow Rotom? Yanakki? hahakomori? Erufuun?
> 
> And that's not including legendaries and starters, and I was only picking pokemon based on their final summed stats, which all of those have 480+ And there are still strong grass types that are below 480.
> 
> There are plenty of strong grass types, but they usually don't have ridicurously high stats because they have a lot of good abilities like water absorb, chlorophyll, leaf guard, overgrow, natural cure, poison point, flower gift etc. As well as a lot of their moves are just like... very good support.



Exeggutor - Psychic typing
Ludicolo - Water typing
Shiftry - Explosion access
Breloom - Spore, Fighting type, STAB on Fighting moves
Cacturne - Dark type, Ability protects from Sandstorm Damage
Cradily - Tank, High defenses
Abomasnow - Free infinite Hail
Mow Rotom - Electric Typing and Levitate
Yanakki - Gluttony
Erufuun - Mischievous heart
Jumpluff - Speed

Other than that there really isn't much to them, and the others I didn't mention don't have access to much to cover for their ability to attack or support.


I don't hate Grass types, I use some myself (Other than Exeggutor and Shiftry and those that are Gen V) I just don't really see them as very good special attackers when their movepools are lacking.



Ech? said:


> Pikachu? Growlithe? Drowzee? Scyther? Eevee? Teddiursa? Phanpy? nincada? Cacea? Kecleon?
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAGE GAMEFREAK.
> 
> To be fair it isn't _that_ many. I mean take out the legendaries and the starters, as well as evolutions and there's probably only like 20.



Ahem... What about Aipom? Aipom is unavailable as well...


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 8, 2010)

wheres TM 26 EARTHQUAKE?
Seribii says its in Ancient castle,but i looked everyhere
wheres is it about. I WANNA TEACH IT TO MY LVL 70 Sazandra sweeper


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

Zorua is awesome.  Got a just hatched one with Sucker Punch (egg move) and a Crowned Beast in a trade. A Crowned Beast (shiny Johto beasts from the 13th movie) will let me get the event Zoroark in the Illusion Forest.

Time to go catchin'


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2010)

Wake up people. =w=


----------



## Kek (Oct 9, 2010)

whens this game gonna get here goddammit


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2010)

In the Spring.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 9, 2010)

any word on when the full sugimori art is coming out?


----------



## Kek (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, I just noticed how late some of these new pokes evolve. Like level 50-60+ late.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna do a runthrough with ones like Washibon, Komatana, Meraruba, Monozu and that. Sure I'll struggle a bit but hey, they'll evolve into epic sauce right around the time of the Elite 4


----------



## Burke (Oct 9, 2010)

KidTony said:


> any word on when the full sugimori art is coming out?



Someone answer


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the artbooks come out in a few weeks, so sometime around then. I assume when all pokemon are officially revealed through that artbook, sites like Pokebeach and Serebii can upload all their pics again.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2010)

I noticed a while back that



Tabunne has a 50% gender ratio...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2010)

Pokemon: Emonga
Item: Lucky Egg
Trainer ID: 46525
Secret ID: Yours
Level: 5
Nature: Timid
EVs: 252 Sp. Atk, 252 Speed
IVS: 31 HP, 31 Attack, 30 Defense, 30 Special Attack, 30 Sp.Def, 30 Speed
Gender: Male
Shiny: No
Nickname: Momo
OT name: Jason
Your gender: Male
Ball caught in: Pokeball
Ability: Motor Drive
Moves: Roost, Air Slash, Thunderbolt, Hidden Power
Caught: Dream World? Or if you can't do that, do Illusion Forest.
Caught at Level: 5

This was my Pokesav request on GFAQs from last night. It got fulfilled and traded to me 

Still haven't started training it though. Gonna get on that right now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Pokemon: Emonga
> Item: Lucky Egg
> Trainer ID: 46525
> Secret ID: Yours
> ...



GFAQS pkmn forum members can prep you a specific pokemon...


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2010)

I have some pokesav esque program that edits pokemon. It's pretty useful


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2010)

Australia better not have to wait till June like when D/P came out


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 9, 2010)

like I want to play this, but the rom / emu will not work. And I don't want to go through the tedious hefty troubles of working out the kinks to make the emu work. I could get the jap. version thooo


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I have some pokesav esque program that edits pokemon. It's pretty useful



Is it Pokegen?


----------



## Damui (Oct 10, 2010)

My team:
1. Mijumaru
2. Zekrom
3. Wargle
4. Ranculus
5. Boapuu
6. Zebraika


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay what is the up with all the dupes posting in this thread?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2010)

They're all excited about the games, gnarly dude.


----------



## Burke (Oct 10, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Okay what is the up with all the dupes posting in this thread?



Its a TARP!


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone besides me love Bachuru? -_Points to my set_-


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

Everyone here loves Bachuru. :33


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Bachuru is awesome.


So is Pokabu.







Source: Serebii.net


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone besides me love Bachuru? -_Points to my set_-



*Waits for Death-kun to respond*


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Bachuru is cool.

Sup guys. 
Finally got my party of six.

I've got 

Emboar
Kenhorou (pidgeot of this gen)
Zuburaika (electric zebra)
Gamagergoe (feels bad man frog)
Hihidaruma (fire thing)
And a colorful dragon.

Thinking about switching up the party a lil bit tho. I want the Alligator and another dragon .


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> *Waits for Death-kun to respond*



*responds* 

Though I think my favorite Pokemon this gen is Emonga.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 10, 2010)

It's impossible for me to choose a fav this gen too many good ones. 

Espeon got my favorite buff from previous gens


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a ton of favorites, really. 

I'm just more interested in Emonga at the moment.

I'll end up switching to another favorite Pokemon to train in due time. 

I've realized that Kuitaran (the fire anteater) is actually pretty badass.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll probably have to see a lot of the anime and all English names of the Isshu pokemon before I can decide on favourites, I hate it when they give pokemon bad names, like Mr. Mime and Geodude even though they're female


----------



## Undead (Oct 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'll probably have to see a lot of the anime and all English names of the Isshu pokemon before I can decide on favourites, I hate it when they give pokemon bad names, like Mr. Mime and Geodude even though they're female


Slowkings and Kingdra's too. 

Don't forget about female Machamps.


----------



## King of the Pirates (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll end up buying a DS so I can start playing these games again. Pokemon is damn fun, and in a way I miss it a lot. What's great about these DS versions is that you can battle anybody anywhere. Hella awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with Pokemon names not fitting their genders.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

Zuruzukin = fav Gen 5 Pokemon


----------



## KidTony (Oct 10, 2010)

Favs so far

-Zuru Fucking Zukin
-Every single bug type


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2010)

Sableye is still my favorite. 

But damn there are some nice looking pokes this gen. My faves are probably Doryuuzu and Agirudaa


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'll probably have to see a lot of the anime and all English names of the Isshu pokemon before I can decide on favourites, I hate it when they give pokemon bad names, like Mr. Mime and Geodude even though they're female



A mere oversight. They didn't realize during the localizations of the first games that they were going to further incorporate genders, or that the pokemon's Japanese names were gender neutral.

At least they didn't take it and go "Whoops this pokemon can be male or female so in order to make it gender neutral we have to rename it." instead they stuck with it.








YESH!!!! THANK YOU!!! DREAM WORLD ABILITIES ARE BREEDABLE!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Zuruzukin = fav Gen 5 Pokemon



I agree.

Currently my strongest .


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

Dream World won't be up until the 14th now. It was supposed to be the 11th.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone besides me love Bachuru? -_Points to my set_-



It's fury like Asuma 

I want the game so I can get the damn thing, I want it and Denchura so bad...along with Meguroko, Warubiru, and Warubiaru.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2010)

Of course I look again and both Focus Punch and Water Pulse are no longer TMs...

Damn it... Always... Something...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 11, 2010)

Man when I look at Daikenki I feel like that awe struck guy at class reunions, ogling the hot chick he used to make fun of when she was a geek.

Mijumaru I'm sorry


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

Bachuru > All.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 11, 2010)

So many bad ass new pokemon!


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> So many bad ass new pokemon!


And lots of cute and fuzzy ones. :33


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Man when I look at Daikenki I feel like that awe struck guy at class reunions, ogling the hot chick he used to make fun of when she was a geek.
> 
> Mijumaru I'm sorry


I like Mijumaru and Futachimaru's designs much more than Daikenki.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I like Mijumaru and Futachimaru's designs much more than Daikenki.



This. For me, it'd be more like "Sorry Daikenki :/".


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2010)

Daikenki was not the Water/Fighting bipedal shell blade samurai that I was hoping it would be.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a moustached/bearded sea lion/unicorn/seashell.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2010)

Meanwhile, Emboar is called Fire/Fighting simply because it can make a fist.

Fuck you, Gamefreak.

/whining


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2010)

Game Freaks-of-Nature.
Chaobu looks a bit like a wrestler, but I don't know how Enbuoo looks like it could be fighting. [/bulky, slow]


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, I know Emboar is a Journey To The West reference, just as Infernape was, but still. Enough of the Fire/Fighting please.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2010)

Grass poison is actually a pretty good typing. I don't think jaroda would have disliked it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2010)

Last 3 fire starters have been Fire/Fighting 

Give us something new next time please :33

*Realises *next time* is about 4 years away*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Generation 6, Grass starter has Dragon, Water starter has Ghost, and Fire...it has nothing. Take that Fire, you feel the pain of being left out for once...wait I'm a Fire Starter addict...oh shit now what will I do.


But seriously, I like Johto's and Sinnoh's starters in terms of typing. They either all were pure Grass, Fire, or Water, or they were all dual types. Oh well, I doubt we'll get another Fire/Fighting, I'm pretty accepting of the games but having it 4 times in a row...that's way too much, even 3 in a row is a little too much in my eyes. I wanting Mijumaru and it's evolutions to get Fighting, while Tsutjata got Dark and Pokabu got Psychic...but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Last 3 fire starters have been Fire/Fighting
> 
> Give us something new next time please :33
> 
> *Realises *next time* is about 4 years away*




**


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2010)

Water/Ghost is actually a bad typing though. Make a water/fire final evolution and really say fuck you to the fire starter.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Water/Ghost is actually a bad typing though. Make a water/fire final evolution and really say fuck you to the fire starter.



What's so bad about Water/Ghost? Besides, I was just making a random type.

But I don't think Water/Fire would be good in the case of saying "Fuck you" to the Fire starter because now the Fire starter is two starters, and it's only a matter of time before every Pokemon is the Fire starter, we have to run for our lives 


But really, how about next time it's something like Grass/Flying, Water/Ground, and Fire/Rock

Or maybe even Grass/Rock, Water/Flying, and Fire/Ground 

So long as they all are either single type or dual type and the Fire dual type isn't Fighting, I'm fine with anything.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2010)

You know what, fuck a new Water starter. Just migrate Mudkip to the new region and make him the Water starter again. Swampert rocks my socks.


----------



## Kek (Oct 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You know what, fuck a new Water starter. Just migrate Mudkip to the new region and make him the Water starter again. Swampert rocks my socks.



This. I would love that.


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2010)

Fire/Fighting, Water/Fighting, Grass/Fighting.

Make it happen, cap'n.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 11, 2010)

I had Soul Silver laying around.. I beat the first 10 gyms, and forgot about it. Went back and finished the game.. beat red with 4 lvl 70s.. but the hardest was redoing the elite 4. That Garchomp is tour de force, and almost swept my entire team.

My final team was

Hardy natured Blastoise lvl 74
Sceptile lvl 75
Typhosion lvl 76
Jolteon lvl 71
Shiny Tyranitar.. i am soo lucky.. lvl 74
Snorlax lvl 73

After I beat Red I grinded to get those heonn and kanto starters into my team. I had so much spare time, because I was banned for the week. When I orginally bought the game I was going to go Bulbasaur, and Mudkips..I feel bad for shafting those two.. they are so awesome.

I know 3rd gen is getting remade.. we should expect it in 2 years. But first I want to get my hands on White... and it is so annoying I will have to wait to march..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2010)

I really need to get one of the gold or silver remakes already. I've been putting it off for too long. 

So how long is all the stuff post E4 in B and W?


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2010)

Who are the roaming legendaries of Gen 5?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why can't it be like this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux8mJUexBcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I dunno what else I can do in B/W besides train Pokesav'd Pokemon and Dream World stuff.


----------



## Undead (Oct 12, 2010)

I hope I can get a DS when this game comes out.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2010)

Sugimori artwork


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sugimori artwork



I saw a lot of things that looked funny in there 

I would say the funnest was the Battle Subway, how the Female playable character is trying to hold onto the pole thing, while the Pokemon fight on the train. I wonder what would happened if you used a Wailord on the Battle Subway


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2010)

Is anyone here having problems not seeing images on Bulbapedia?



Death-kun said:


> Sugimori artwork



Daikenki :33 Desumasu, Akeosu and Bachuru 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Who are the roaming legendaries of Gen 5?



Nevermind, found out it was the two flying types  It should of been the Muskedeers


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 12, 2010)

omiK said:


> I know 3rd gen is getting remade.. we should expect it in 2 years. But first I want to get my hands on White... and it is so annoying I will have to wait to march..



I can't wait for Hoenn to be remade..
I can't wait for White, either.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh I can't wait for the third version, I really want Focus Punch and Water Pulse back...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadly, those TMs probably won't make a comeback. 

Also, apparently Dream World opens up at 1 PM on the 13th in Japan. Which means it'll be opening up sometime this evening for me (time zones and all). 

Can't wait to check it out.  

I hope this news is correct.


----------



## bangBang (Oct 12, 2010)

My cousin can also read Japanese, so he pre-ordered the games. I played a little bit of them, and oh my, they're heaven. So many features, and the battle system is crazy good.

The Pokemon are ~ <3


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 12, 2010)

Alright I might sound like an idiot asking this but I couldn't find any pre-evolutions or new evolutions of older Pokemon from looking the 5th gen sprites. 

So is every one of the 5th Pokemon new?


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Alright I might sound like an idiot asking this but I couldn't find any pre-evolutions or new evolutions of older Pokemon from looking the 5th gen sprites.
> 
> So is every one of the 5th Pokemon new?



Yes, they aren't related to any pokemon from past gens.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 12, 2010)

That's pretty neat, but it's not like there weren't any old Pokemon that needed an evolution.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Alright I might sound like an idiot asking this but I couldn't find any pre-evolutions or new evolutions of older Pokemon from looking the 5th gen sprites.
> 
> So is every one of the 5th Pokemon new?



Yes, they're all brand new. 156 new Pokemon with no relation to Pokemon from past generations.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sadly, those TMs probably won't make a comeback.



I NEED FOCUS PUNCH.


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaroda is pretty amazing with its Dream World ability (Perversity).

Leaf Storm = +2 Sp Atk


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

is there some kind of Velociraptor or Triceratops Pokemon?

The starters should be one time a T-REX a Triceratops and hmm maybe a stegosaurus or a sauropod? Hey actually a Pokemon in a jurassic park kind of setting would be neat dontcha think?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, my first Dream World Pokemon has turned out to be an Early Bird Sunkern.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL. 

Sunkern. xD


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm just on Route 7 now, in the buildup to the 6th gym. My Daikenki is a beast, it knows Boiling Water, Reversal, Dig and Megahorn. So versatile


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 14, 2010)

it would be nice if pokemon could learn up to 6 moves


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2010)

I never saw the appeal with going past 4 moves.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

Being able to use more then 4 moves while it would be nice since you have more moves to use and stuff, it would make it too easy in my opinion. Part of the challenge is having 4 good moves that can be useful against any Pokemon. Being able to use 6 would give you more moves and thus give you a better chance at winning, and although winning is fun, winning easily isn't that fun for everyone.

Having only 4 moves is perfect in my eyes. 

The only real reason I would want more then 4 moves is for HMs, only because it's annoying having to have 1 or more Pokemon you don't plan on using only to get around in the place, or having one of your strong Pokemon know Rock Smash over a powerful move(Like Earthquake).


----------



## Kek (Oct 14, 2010)

hanzothesalamander said:


> it would be nice if pokemon could learn up to 6 moves



No it wouldn't.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 14, 2010)

So now I'm at some big landfill site that's kinda like a cave. I just went through Electric Rock Cave, I don't wanna go through all this stupid stuff again


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it would be cool if pokemon could learn 4 moves and then have a fifth move that can only be used once per battle and requires certain conditions to be met before you use it. That would be cool.


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2010)

It'd be cool if HM moves didn't take up a spot.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think it would be cool if pokemon could learn 4 moves and then have a fifth move that can only be used once per battle and requires certain conditions to be met before you use it. That would be cool.


Like a limit break or super gauge. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It'd be cool if HM moves didn't take up a spot.


It'd be really cool if they gave you items like a machete and grappling hook so you wouldn't have to bother with the bad HM moves.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm down with HM's not taking a slot/alternate Field-only moves.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 14, 2010)

If HMs didn't take up a move slot they would need to create TMs that had the exact same effects that HMs have now in-battle. Which wouldn't really be a problem.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It'd be cool if HM moves didn't take up a spot.



It most definitely would! That would be pretty bad ass actually.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Sadly, we'll probably always have those damn HM moves. I would have a much better time with out them though. To think how many times I came across something that I needed Rock Smash for so I had to go all the way back to a Pokemon center just to get a level 4 Geodude or something just to smash the rocks. Why can't we just clime over the damn thing? They can't be that big.

I'm fine with HMs, so long as they are only needed to get hidden items and such, but I don't want to have to use them to advance the story and that(Surf is fine though).

The only HMs I use are Sure and Fly, since they are pretty good I would say. I just wish Fly had 100% accuracy, that 5% isn't much but it has fucked me up before(And if Double Team happens...shit just going to get worse).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It'd be cool if HM moves didn't take up a spot.


or if they could be removed ,i mean know TM are infinite so yopu could always replace it if the were able to be removed


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2010)

So is there any replay value after you beat the E4 or do we have to settle with battling online and waiting 2 years for the 3rd game?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the replay value lies with now there are a ton of generations 1-4 pokemon running about, as well as rebattles, seasonal pokemon, and the battle subway.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 15, 2010)

So can you go to different region?In that city with planes,or in that city with trains..:?


----------



## Kek (Oct 15, 2010)

No, you can't go to different regions. But you can catch pokemon from previous gens in the grass after the E4.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 15, 2010)

The possibility of them ever coming out with a game containing all the regions are pretty slim :/ .


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn it...I was so exited when i saw those airplaines in that city...


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2010)

Mαri said:


> The possibility of them ever coming out with a game containing all the regions are pretty slim :/ .


I don't see why that would be the case since that idea seems fairly popular among those of us who play these games.


----------



## Kek (Oct 15, 2010)

They probably will make a game like that as the final pokemon game. 

If they ever stop.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 15, 2010)

Mmm, Harvest Exeggutor is so awesome.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2010)

Kek said:


> They probably will make a game like that as the final pokemon game.
> 
> If they ever stop.


As long as pokemon games keep selling, Game Freak will keep making.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey, anyone know somewhere someone have uploaded the animated sprites for all the new and old pokemon?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably won't be able to use the fuckin airplanes until the third game where they might throw us an extra region in there.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 16, 2010)

third game will prly just have the BF. I'm hoping the make a game where you can at least go to one more region. Maybe when they remake Hoenn they let us go to sinnoh too.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 17, 2010)

They should make a game were you can become a gym leader, create your gym and being able to hand out badges online to players who beat you. That would be awesome


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> They should make a game were you can become a gym leader, create your gym and being able to hand out badges online to players who beat you. That would be awesome



They should make Dream World an MMO Pokemon game, with buying B/W being an automatic subscription.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2010)

Mαri said:


> The possibility of them ever coming out with a game containing all the regions are pretty slim :/ .



There's always the 3DS. Assuming that Pok?mon Grey will be a 3DS game, and it will be, then there's no reason why Gamefreak can't simply say:

"We obviously can't offer an impressive graphical boost to take full advantage of the 3DS's power, for sake of connectivity between Gen 5 games, but we've instead included all five regions. Each region will have increasingly difficult Gym Leaders and trainers, with the number of regions conquered increasing the level of the Pok?mon in the next.

"Pok?mon Trainer Red will once again be available for battle, but with one prerequisite. You must be the Champion of all five regions in order to battle him, and all of his Pok?mon will be Level ??? - indicating that they are so powerful that even having a full team of Level 100 Pok?mon will not guarantee victory."

Or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

I like Lyra's idea.


----------



## Munak (Oct 17, 2010)

Just bring Red into every game, IMO. And that Lvl ?? idea should really bring the fear to any and all players. 

(Secretly, it's still 100, but you know for sure GameFreak wants to troll this one.)


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2010)

Lyra delivers


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> There's always the 3DS. Assuming that Pok?mon Grey will be a 3DS game, and it will be, then there's no reason why Gamefreak can't simply say:
> 
> "We obviously can't offer an impressive graphical boost to take full advantage of the 3DS's power, for sake of connectivity between Gen 5 games, but we've instead included all five regions. Each region will have increasingly difficult Gym Leaders and trainers, with the number of regions conquered increasing the level of the Pok?mon in the next.
> 
> ...



It wont be on the 3DS. Third games have always stuck in the same generation as the other ones, I can pretty much promise that the third one will stay on the NDS. And I highly, highly, HIGHLY doubt there will be any more than 2 regions, but I still think there will be only 1.


----------



## Kek (Oct 17, 2010)

Echo speaks the truth. 

If we ever get a multi-region game, it won't be for a long time. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> It wont be on the 3DS. Third games have always stuck in the same generation as the other ones, I can pretty much promise that the third one will stay on the NDS. And I highly, highly, HIGHLY doubt there will be any more than 2 regions, but I still think there will be only 1.



Well, you're forgetting how Crystal was Gameboy Color only, the GBC being a step up from the GB, sort of in the same way as the 3DS is to the NDS. Not to mention that B/W are already 3DS compatible and have certain parts of them that are 3D if played on the 3DS. So it isn't really outlandish to suspect that the third version might be on the 3DS, considering the 3DS will already be out for at least a year before the third version comes out. Maybe before the third version is even announced.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

Gold and Silver were Gameboy Color games too though.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

Echø said:


> Gold and Silver were Gameboy Color games too though.



Yes, but they could be played on the GB as well. Crystal, though, was GBC exclusive. If you didn't have a GBC, you couldn't play Crystal. In that same sense, you can play B/W on the NDS and 3DS, like Gold and Silver, but for the third version, you can't play it on the NDS because it's taken full advantage of the 3DS' capabilities. 

It could be on the NDS, it could be on the 3DS, whatever. There's a possibility for both options happening. And if it's for the NDS, it'll still be able to played on the 3DS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

I guess you have a good point. A very good one actually.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 17, 2010)

In my opinion a 3rd version game of the Isshu region should be on the 3DS (or a DS version that is greater amplified on the 3DS) simply for experimentation reasons. It'd mean that whatever they brought out next would be at a much greater quality and closer to utilizing the console's full potential.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2010)

In my opinion the third game should stay on the regular DS. Save the 3DS for the spin-off games and the 6th generation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

I like Red Minotaur's idea though. Like a test.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that idea too. :3

And hopefully the Pokemon games will keep getting more advanced.

*Hoping for Pokemon Stadium 3DS*


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't care much for stadium... I would like fully animated sprites though. I mean these are partially animated, I'm talking sprites that have like one animation for physical attacks, one for power ups, a different stance for status changed, and like a different stance for green HP, Yellow, and Red... and then like a getting injured sprite, as well as a fainting sprite. With todays technology it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, with the 3DS capabilities it shouldn't be too hard. I'm just excited for a Pokemon Stadium 3DS because the Stadium games were some of my favorites on the N64. And having a portable Stadium that you can battle online with would be awesome. In my opinion at least.

But I do want those same kinds of sprites as well.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

I think more reasonable would be like this:

Green Health stance
Yellow Health stance
Red health stance
Burned/poisoned stance
[paralyzed/asleep stance just a slow or frozen frame]
physical attack sprite
special attack sprite
injured sprite
faint sprite

and have the battle arena be more of a fully animated arena with a background like.. We get a behind out pokemon view like from Black/White in the start but like, by hitting the shoulder buttons we can change the camera type, or even make it so it slowly rotates or something... I mean to have a constantly moving field would be awesome. And heck, if they wanted to just start using 3D sprites for pokemon to do this easier, then I'd be all for it.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 17, 2010)

^ Would all that even be doable? It sounds great though, now I'm thinking a 3DS game should have animations like that. (Also wondering if it's too much to be asking for.) They could also have different animations for different moves. Like show the Pokemon open it's mouth, swing it's arm, and make actual contact with the other.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

Impossible? No. Very very difficult? From where I'm standing yes. But if Gamefreak could find like 100 talented Spriters, and just assigned each sprite artist like 6 pokemon it wouldn't be TOO difficult.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 18, 2010)

Since abilities came along I'd love for them to have ability specific sprites, such as Fire pokemon becoming ultras and GLOWING WITH AN AWESOME POWER  when Blaze is activated, etc.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 18, 2010)

It looks to me like I was wrong about Azumarril getting gypped... Looks like I'm going to be all right after all...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been looking at pokemon GBA hacks and I seriously want to make a Digimon version


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

Go for it. I've always thought Digimon was pretty cool. But what turned me off is that A BILLION THINGS can turn into one thing instead of having unique digivolutions. They sacrificed clarity for number.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 18, 2010)

I should try making some kind of Pokemon hack for the hell of it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

I would but I'm not good with codes nor do I have the time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there going to be a Triceratops Pokemon? or a Velociraptor pOKEMON?
How about a T-rex Pokemon?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

I notice some things were off... I can alter sprites if you'd like, as far as Pokemon center, and things of that nature. I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 20, 2010)

why no multiple save files? that small detail would mean alot to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

Because Nintendo wants to give you a reason to buy both versions.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 20, 2010)

hanzothesalamander said:


> why no multiple save files? that small detail would mean alot to me.



Example: In Ruby when you have a choice between the Root fossil or the Claw fossil, you could make a second save file, get both, then trade one to your friend to trade to your other account.

Yes, Nintendo is just that cheap.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2010)

Getting the english version of this game. Don't feel like starting some random Japanese shit.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 20, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> Getting the english version of this game. Don't feel like starting some random Japanese shit.


Same here. A game as deep and involved as pokemon is a lot more enjoyable when you can actually understand what is being said and what different options are rather than repeated trial and error.


----------



## Kek (Oct 20, 2010)

hanzothesalamander said:


> why no multiple save files? that small detail would mean alot to me.



I'm pretty sure that for the hardware of these games, multiply files are too much for it to handle. 

I hear the computing power needed for just walking through grass is enormous.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 21, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Same here. A game as deep and involved as pokemon is a lot more enjoyable when you can actually understand what is being said and what different options are rather than repeated trial and error.



What version you getting? Also what starter? Hopefully we can be trading buds


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

hanzothesalamander said:


> why no multiple save files? that small detail would mean alot to me.


Why are people so interested in this idea? I think it would be out of place in a Pokemon game.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 21, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Why are people so interested in this idea? I think it would be out of place in a Pokemon game.


It's only out of place because you've never seen it in a Pokemon game. There is nothing about the function or existence of multiple saves that would make Pokemon in any way awkward. If it were introduced, kids playing the game in ten years will wonder how we ever got along without it. 

Functionally, it would allow siblings to share a Pokemon game without one worrying about one's little brother effing up one's hard-trained team.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 21, 2010)

That's the thing though Sunrider. The very nature of pokemon games is like a sign warning us that not anywhere in the near future will there be multiple save slots. The whole idea with the pokemon gimmick is that they release the same game, twice, with very, very minor differences and exclusives to each version so that people in the same household/people who may normally share a game by using save files have to/and/or want to buy their own game and own version. Heck, even some people buy both versions to trade with themselves. 

Nintendo has pokemon fans by the balls. No matter how much we complain about design and flaws we will always buy their games. And I'm not different. But I personally think the pros outweigh the cons


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2010)

any further news on the full sugimori art set?


----------



## Nois (Oct 21, 2010)

KidTony said:


> any further news on the full sugimori art set?



I'd like to know too, and does anyone have a link to all the sprites or the gen 5dex with sprites?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 21, 2010)

I use  for Gen 5 sprites. Doesn't include older ones though.

However if you'd like you can always check  for a sprite montage of every sprite in the game, not animated.


----------



## Nois (Oct 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I use  for Gen 5 sprites. Doesn't include older ones though.
> 
> However if you'd like you can always check  for a sprite montage of every sprite in the game, not animated.



Thank u Echo


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Thank u Echo



It's only cause I likes you


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 21, 2010)

At first, I was going to decide which game to get the same way I always do, whichever has the cooler looking version mascot. In this case it'd be White for Zekrom. Now they're making the decision all hard. I like Black City a lot more than White Forest and I'd rather face Shaga than Iris. (Although I haven't checked what Pokemon the two use.) I hope I don't choose wrong.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> At first, I was going to decide which game to get the same way I always do, whichever has the cooler looking version mascot. In this case it'd be White for Zekrom. Now they're making the decision all hard. I like Black City a lot more than White Forest and I'd rather face Shaga than Iris. (Although I haven't checked what Pokemon the two use.) I hope I don't choose wrong.


That's why I'm getting both games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they have the same pokemon.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm pretty sure they have the same pokemon.



Well there's always special Pokemon for different versions, check serebii. SS had more than 10 Pokemon that weren't in HG and vice-versa.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 22, 2010)

White has the best pokemon  Zekrom and Wargle, need you say more?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 22, 2010)

I was referring to the gym leaders, I know the versions have exclusives


----------



## KidTony (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, this time i'm getting both versions. Never done that before, but there's quite a few differences and i want to get the full experience. 

AND pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee if anyone gets the sugimori art post it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> White has the best pokemon  Zekrom and Wargle, need you say more?



Also Ranculus.

Then again, Jawbeard is awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder what Kamitsure's rematch team will be in 3rd version 

 I don't care about that, I just care about her 

Fuck that slut of a 6th gym leader, it's all about the yellow + black girl


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What version you getting? Also what starter? Hopefully we can be trading buds


I plan to get both Black and White. 

I haven't decided on which starter I'll pick first though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I wonder what Kamitsure's rematch team will be in 3rd version
> 
> I don't care about that, I just care about her
> 
> Fuck that slut of a 6th gym leader, it's all about the yellow + black girl



Until you realize she's got just as much if not more fanart of her being a slut. Alas dear fandom why must you pervert such things... Probably because that's what fandom is supposed to do.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 23, 2010)

to those of you who imported this game from japan or just live in japan i have a question. I dont have enough money to get both when they come out in US. which version should i get Black or White? and is it true that Black gives you the white legendary and White gives you the black legendary? *cant remember names*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes that's true. And White is the one to get.

+ Do you really need to get a copy of each? One of us will gladly trade you whatever you want in the Trading Thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2010)

Well guys, I think I'm done with B/W until the English release. After 160 hours playing the Japanese ROM, it started getting boring for me. 

So right now I'm playing Pokemon Crystal on my DSiXL, it's so fun.  Though I should be playing the games I just bought, the new Professor Layton and Kirby's Epic Yarn. 

Anyway, waiting until English release now.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 23, 2010)

At least you latsed that long.  I gave up after 35 hours.
Kinda disheartening to play a ROM for a game like Pokemon since nothing you do will have any consequence.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 23, 2010)

are the professor layton games any good?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 24, 2010)

Did they realese the English names yet or do we still have to wait for the English version to come out?

I hope Tsutaaja's name really is Sumgleaf and final evo, Jalorda.


----------



## taiga (Oct 24, 2010)

why would it be named smugleaf? the chance of that happening is 0%.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 24, 2010)

taiga said:


> why would it be named smugleaf? the chance of that happening is 0%.


I wouldn't say 0%. I think it's possible but unlikely. 20% sounds about right.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 24, 2010)

taiga said:


> why would it be named smugleaf? the chance of that happening is 0%.



People kept saying smugleaf and smugleaf sound about right on the little thing


----------



## taiga (Oct 24, 2010)

it's a fanmade name. it's not going to happen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 24, 2010)

It's fun to think about though.


----------



## taiga (Oct 24, 2010)

i guess so.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 24, 2010)

HAH!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 25, 2010)

It'll never be named Smugleaf, that's 100% certain.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It'll never be named Smugleaf, that's 100% certain.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 25, 2010)

Zuruzukin's English name will be Pantslizard


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It'll never be named Smugleaf, that's 100% certain.


I still say it has a 20% chance of being called Smugleaf. Though it has a higher chance of being called something like Vineper that doesn't mean that Smugleaf isn't a possibility.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

So long as the names are more unique than Ninetails I'm fine.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Tsutarja's English name-Snaleaf: Combination of Snake and leaf

Pokabu's English name-Pire: Combination of Pig and Fire

Mijumaru's English name-Otater: Combination of Otter and Water

Chance any of these happening-0%



I would like to know the English names though. I don't know why it's just easier for me to remember and say probably because I understand and speak English and not Japanese but that's just a random guess.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm familiar with all the japanese names now (more or less anyway), they just don't need shit english names like Purugly. I mean seriously, Pokemon understand human languaes, why ever would a pokemon be happy being named 'ugly'?

Of course I've still got my own fan names for some of them. Genosect, Porkabu, Emboar, Smugleaf, and then Land*r*os, Boltros, Torneros, Drillz, etc 

Stupid american nintendo people


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm familiar with all the japanese names now (more or less anyway), they just don't need shit english names like Purugly. I mean seriously, Pokemon understand human languaes, why ever would a pokemon be happy being named 'ugly'?
> 
> Of course I've still got my own fan names for some of them. Genosect, Porkabu, Emboar, Smugleaf, and then Land*r*os, Boltros, Torneros, Drillz, etc
> 
> Stupid american nintendo people



They just call it how they sees it. Purugly is well aware of it's ugliness. But they are fast(I think), so they can run away from anyone who plans on killing them because of their ugliness.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

Piglight, Pignition, Emboar. I still say those are good names for the fire line.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





W.T.F!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm familiar with all the japanese names now (more or less anyway), they just don't need shit english names like Purugly. I mean seriously, Pokemon understand human languaes, why ever would a pokemon be happy being named 'ugly'?


Yeah, 'cause the Japanese calling it "fat" is so much bettert han "ugly".


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

It's pretty dumb to think that Purugly is a shit English name and it's counterparts(Chaffreux, Dōng Shī Māo, Shnurgarst, and Bunyatto) are better somehow in definition? Come on, don't be dumb. Maybe if you like the sound of the Japanese names then fine, but the definitions are always loosely the same or similar.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Meguroco's English name-Crocosert: Combination of Crocodile and Desert 
Waruvile's English name-Warvile: Combination of War and Vile 
Waruvial's English name-Warvial: Combination of War and Vial 

Bachuru's English name-Electicky: Combination of Electric and Sticky(Classified as the Sticky Pokemon)
Denchura's English name-Electider: Combination of Electric and Spider

Desumasu's English name-Spirask: Combination of Spirit and Mask
Desukan's English name-Spirofin: Combination of Spirit and Coffin

Meraruba's English name-Merarva: Combination of Mera and Larva 
Ulgamoth's English name-Meramoth: Combination of Mera and Moth


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 26, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, 'cause the Japanese calling it "fat" is so much bettert han "ugly".



It is actually.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree Bachuru's english name should be Electicky. Though for different reasons.

Electric, Sticky, and Tick, because it's also based off a tick or a mite.

I think Denchura should be Electura, Electric and Tarantula. Or maybe Turantric.

And Red, it's all based on your personal opinion. So you can't say definitively yes it is or no it's not. Lets not argue in here alright?

I think my Denchura will be:



*Ability*: *Compound Eyes*

*Nature: Modest*

*Holding*:_-Wide Lens or Bright Powder-_

*Elecnet
Elecball
Bug Buzz
Substitute*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

My Denchura will be:


Ability-Compoundeyes(Other ability is useless to me)
Nature-Modest
Attacks:
Bug Buzz
Thunder
Toxic/Hyper Beam(Both would be pretty useful)
Energy Ball

I don't really care what their English names will be in the end, I'll probably like them all. Although I do hope that my favorite Pokemon will have names that I'll find totally awesome. The names I listed...the only ones I really like are Warvile, Warvial, Electicky, Merarva, and Meramoth. If those are what they really are then I would love them so much, I couldn't really think of anything great for the other ones though.


I think the only Pokemon's English names who are confirmed are Zorua, Zoroark, Reshiram, and Zekrom. I think it was mentioned that those four will be used for all the versions, which I'm alright with since they all sound pretty nice, although I'm not really sure has Reshiram is suppose to be pronounced.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 26, 2010)

It's all petty arguing about names anyway, once they're given they're given and we'll all know all of them by heart within a week anyway 

...Or just me


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It's all petty arguing about names anyway, once they're given they're given and we'll all know all of them by heart within a week anyway
> 
> ...Or just me



I'll know them within 2 days probably...or maybe not. Depends what the names are like. I'll probably try and not remember Tabuune's name just because the thing gives me Nightmares.

I'll remember my favorites names right away though, along with the Legendary Pokemon and Starters.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I think the only Pokemon's English names who are confirmed are Zorua, Zoroark, Reshiram, and Zekrom. I think it was mentioned that those four will be used for all the versions, which I'm alright with since they all sound pretty nice, although I'm not really sure has Reshiram is suppose to be pronounced.


They tend to keep the same names for Legendaries (most of the time, anyway), so it'll most likely be the same with the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

When Boredom ensues, Echo posts his entire team he hopes to have by the finish of the game. 



*Ability*: *Compound Eyes*

*Nature: Modest*

*Holding*:_-Wide Lens-_

*Elecnet
Elecball
Bug Buzz
Substitute*




*Ability*: *CTorrent*

*Nature: Lonely*

*Holding*:_-Shell Bell-_

*Ice Beam
Aqua Tail
Swords Dance
Boiling Water*




*Ability*: *Overgrow*

*Nature: Naive*

*Holding*:_-Bright Powder-_

*Seed Bomb
Energy Ball
Leaf Storm
Grass Whistle*




*Ability*: *Adamant*

*Nature: Rash*

*Holding*:_-Wide Glasses-_

*Claw Sharpen
Ancient Power
Stone Edge
Aerial Ace*




*Ability*: *Shadow Tag*

*Nature: Mild*

*Holding*:_-Life Orb-_

*Calm Mind
Will-O-Wisp
Shadow Ball
Flamethrower*




*Ability*: *Iron Fist*

*Nature: Adamant*

*Holding*:_-Leftovers-_

*Hammer Arm
Mach Punch
Bulk Up
Super Power*


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> When Boredom ensues, Echo posts his entire team he hopes to have by the finish of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least your productive! Haha, thats a darn sexy team you have there.


----------



## Kek (Oct 27, 2010)

This is the first team I hope to use.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 27, 2010)

im lovin the new bug, dragon, and flying pokemon


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

Constructing an "ancients" team(fossils, et al). Archeos will be the V gen representative. Previously tried out for an ice, steel, troll/joker team, but this caught my fancy a little more. It was just a "1 fav from each gen" originally, but I'm going for a theme with some new eternal bros. Good thing everyone is still on Platinum.

Also, noice teams. Shame you guys don't have Protoman or Mazinger/Gundam/Big O/GaoGaiGar though.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> When Boredom ensues, Echo posts his entire team he hopes to have by the finish of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replace one of those moves with Thunder, primarily Elecnet or Elecball. Compound Eyes + Wide Lens = 100% accuracy STAB Thunder. Hell, even just Compound Eyes makes Thunder have 91% accuracy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

That overconfidence ability is fucking terrifying, I'm sorry.

Also I may do that with Elecball. Replace it with Thunder I mean.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> That overconfidence ability is fucking terrifying, I'm sorry.
> 
> Also I may do that with Elecball. Replace it with Thunder I mean.



Overconfidence is the ability I've always wanted. When you kill you get stronger, the best shit ever.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe I'll throw a Zuruzukin on my team.



_*Ability: Overconfident

Nature: Brave

Holding:* -zoom lens-

*Crunch
high jump kick
drain punch
Ankle Sweep*_


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

To be honest, Overconfidence is great in-game but it's severely overrated. The only time it'll matter in competitive play is late-game sweeping, otherwise it's a waste. You aren't going to down a couple Pokemon in the beginning of the match, and even if you did it's still not that impressive. You can just Swords Dance once and get the same boost that you would for taking down four Pokemon. And sadly, all the Pokemon that get Overconfidence have a better alternative ability. Zuruzukin, Waruvial, Gyarados and Salamence are all better with Intimidate, Honchkrow is arguably better with Super Luck and Heracross is infinitely better with Guts. The only Pokemon that benefit from Overconfidence are Pinsir and Mightyena and that's because their initial abilities are godawful.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

A boost is a boost


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> To be honest, Overconfidence is great in-game but it's severely overrated. The only time it'll matter in competitive play is late-game sweeping, otherwise it's a waste. You aren't going to down a couple Pokemon in the beginning of the match, and even if you did it's still not that impressive. You can just Swords Dance once and get the same boost that you would for taking down four Pokemon. And sadly, all the Pokemon that get Overconfidence have a better alternative ability. Zuruzukin, Waruvial, Gyarados and Salamence are all better with Intimidate, Honchkrow is arguably better with Super Luck and Heracross is infinitely better with Guts. The only Pokemon that benefit from Overconfidence are Pinsir and Mightyena and that's because their initial abilities are godawful.



I don't do competitive play so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't do competitive play either but I may after Gen 5, if I'm settled down in real life with an apartment, car, full time job, college, etc.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 27, 2010)

people forgetting ev's


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

I have not the time


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I still don't even understand the whole thing with EV's so...


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 27, 2010)

BORED crushe every one in the game x0


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I still don't even understand the whole thing with EV's so...


I think I have finally found someone I can beat then.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor Death-Kun...

Want game bad... But must focus... On Animations...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 28, 2010)

> The only Pokemon that benefit from Overconfidence are Pinsir and Mightyena and that's because their initial abilities are godawful.



Mightyena gets Intimidate and Quick Feet, Pinsir gets Mold Breaker

How are they awful?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 28, 2010)

*Wait, this generation has no Eeveelutions?*


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

This generation has no evolutions for any previous gens. 

And Mold breaker isn't very good. Hyper Cutter is alright.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Von J said:


> *Wait, this generation has no Eeveelutions?*


Nor did Hoenn. I see a pattern as far as Eeveelutions go.

Gen 2: Two new Eeveelutions
Gen 3: No new Eeveelutions
Gen 4: Two new Eeveelutions
Gen 5: No new Eeveelutions
Gen 6: Two new Eeveelutions


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I think I have finally found someone I can beat then.



You can't beat what is unbeatable, for what is unbeatable is unplayable, and what is unplayable is me, thus I am unbeatable.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2010)

Begging for a negging er, beating. BEATING.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2010)

Isis said:


> Mightyena gets Intimidate and Quick Feet, Pinsir gets Mold Breaker
> 
> How are they awful?



I forgot Mightyena gets Intimidate. And Quick Feet isn't that good. Paralysis means it stays at the same speed, since Quick Feet doubles speed but Paralysis halves, you can't use Burn because then Mightyena's Attack sucks, so all that's left is Poison. With Mightyena's frail defenses, on top of Toxic wearing him down + weather, entry hazards and priority moves, Mightyena will be lucky to get in one attack before it goes down. Intimidate is superior over Overconfidence and Quick Feet.

And Mold Breaker just plain sucks. If Pinsir could get a Bug/Ground evolution, then he could fire off STAB Mold Breaker EQs and do something good for once.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Next pokedex should make up for no evolutions this time, and make every pokemon a triple evolutionary line


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Next pokedex should make up for no evolutions this time, and make every pokemon a triple evolutionary line



Really?! What was with this Gen.? Why are there two evo lines!!!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2010)

anti tobi365 said:


> Really?! What was with this Gen.? Why are there two evo lines!!!


What?



Death-kun said:


> With Mightyena's frail defenses, on top of Toxic wearing him down + weather, entry hazards and priority moves, Mightyena will be lucky to get in one attack before it goes down. Intimidate is superior over Overconfidence and Quick Feet.
> 
> And Mold Breaker just plain sucks.


- Unless Mightyena leads, of course. 
- Mold Breaker sucking? Made me laugh.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 30, 2010)

*Black and White end of game SPOILER ALERT!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSkVN7nL-qI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuigAMWgAxc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPYwFLJnz_w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qAR7AZiH5Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCrrkLCvswI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Watch the end or skip, you'll seen something cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> - Mold Breaker sucking? Made me laugh.



Mold Breaker sucks on most Pokemon that have it, Pinsir being one of them. You're better off with Hyper Cutter on Pinsir. The best use for Mold Breaker is hitting Levitaters with EQ, and that's about it.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 30, 2010)

I think Ulgamoth is a demi-legend
o


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 31, 2010)

^Ulgamoth doesn't have a high enough base stat total to be a pseudo legendary (Ulgamoth has a total of 550, other pseudo-legends have 600), but it's too awesome to be a normal pokemon. It even has a special encounter just like a legendary


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 31, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> ^Ulgamoth doesn't have a high enough base stat total to be a pseudo legendary (Ulgamoth has a total of 550, other pseudo-legends have 600), but it's too awesome to be a normal pokemon. It even has a special encounter just like a legendary



Drifloon had that same thing interaction type....


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 31, 2010)

I still haven't gotten the game. O well.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 31, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I still haven't gotten the game. O well.


Just wait until it comes out in english. The wait will be worth it.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mold Breaker sucks on most Pokemon that have it, Pinsir being one of them. You're better off with Hyper Cutter on Pinsir. The best use for Mold Breaker is hitting Levitaters with EQ, and that's about it.


I've had it used many times with Ramparados in my Diamond run.



anti tobi365 said:


> Watch the end or skip, you'll seen something cool.


I think most of us have seen the ending (for those that wished to do so) already, Tobi.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 31, 2010)

anti tobi365 said:


> Drifloon had that same thing interaction type....



drifloon doesn't count. it's just a purple balloon while Ulgamoth is a freaking fire mothra


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Ima gonna choose the female trainer, just because she looks like a kickas early 90s girl yeargh! btw that grass starter pokemon looks fantastic!

I am impressed by the improvements done to this pokemon version, cant wait to see what they will do in the future, maybe full 3d rendered sprites or something?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 31, 2010)

hello everyone. :>

my favorite gen 5 is kibago, has anyone played with him?
how well do he and his evolutions play strictly in game? (i'm not so bothered about metagame)


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

I like Kibago's second evolution a lot, especially the alternate color..


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Oct 31, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> drifloon doesn't count. it's just a purple balloon while Ulgamoth is a freaking fire mothra



It's still a pokemon.



Suigetsu said:


> maybe full 3d rendered sprites or something?


I would die and comeback to play that



Ech? said:


> I like Kibago's second evolution a lot, especially the alternate color..



I like Goruugu's shiny color... it looks so much better than blue.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree, Goruugu's alternate scheme is much cooler looking..


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Man that new Ground Crocodile and the Archeopterix are the shiiiiipª! I must play with them from the begining. Extraordinary there hasnt been a water pokemon in this gen that has striked my interest. Isnt there a new shark, dolphin, sword fish or something?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 1, 2010)

Sadly few water types peaked my interest as well. Those water/ghosts are godaweful.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 1, 2010)

Derpfish.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2010)

Leave Derpfish ALONE!!!! 

on a side note I bet you can't guess my favorite 5th generation Pokemon 

Also I have the Japanese Pokemon White version and it rocks!!!!


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 1, 2010)

mine is Ranculus


----------



## Stroev (Nov 2, 2010)

Icecreammon, easily.

I've really grown on him.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 2, 2010)

Guesses:
Tsutarja: Ivysnake
Pokabu: Warmpig
Mijumaru: Rounaive, or Waround
Munna: Just Munna, or Korobaku or Bakoro
Mamepato: Dilipidge, or Pigilligant
Hihidaruma: Baflame
Meguroko: Mecroco, Meyedile
Koromori: Rollbat
Wargle: Just Wargle, or Wareagle
Rankurusu: Disonculus
Minezumi: Lookquirrel
Kibago: Tuskaw or Tusjaw


----------



## firefist (Nov 3, 2010)

when's the game coming out in europe?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 3, 2010)

Firefist said:


> when's the game coming out in europe?



Spring 2011


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.



Well, not really something a sane trainer would do anyways. I mean, the point of doing something like that is would be brownie points right?

Shinpora has really caught my interests and its design is really something.


----------



## firefist (Nov 3, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Spring 2011


thx very much


Utopia Realm said:


> Well, not really something a sane trainer would do anyways. I mean, the point of doing something like that is would be brownie points right?
> 
> Shinpora has really caught my interests and its design is really something.



GIGANTO WARWHALE BATTLE GO!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 3, 2010)

your welcome darlin'


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.



uuummmm.... that's like six blue whale in the same area on land gushing water at each other.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 5, 2010)

Bioness said:


> Leave Derpfish ALONE!!!!
> 
> on a side note I bet you can't guess my favorite 5th generation Pokemon
> 
> Also I have the Japanese Pokemon White version and it rocks!!!!



Well one thing is for sure...it's not Erufuun 




Death-kun said:


> I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.



Wailord orgy . 4 males an 2 females, how interesting.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 5, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Wailord orgy . 4 males an 2 females, how interesting.


Shoulda been 5 male Wailord and 1 female Skitty. 
Just saying...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.





Opponent sent out Wailord, Wailord, and Wailord!
Jason sent out Wailord, Wailord, and Wailord!
Captain Ahab used Explosion!
Captain Ahab blew his load!

Triple battles - not EV training-friendly


----------



## Stroev (Nov 5, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Triple battles - not EV training-friendly


Though I'd give a lot to battle 3 Blissey's for some sexy HP EP.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh hell yes 

My Ditto in SS was in ecstasy when I fought those double battle trainers with 2 Clefable and 2 Wigglytuff. Had to give my Dunsparce a bath to clean off the stains...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 5, 2010)

Did that with a traded Macho Brace. 

That, and the Hoothoot at night made it quick and easy to gain some EV's. Now for some Tentacool for Sp.Def, as I'm raising an "ancient" team, Xatu, Kabutops, Cradily, Mamoswine, and Archeos once B/W come out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.



AWESOME.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think Gamefreak thought out triple battles with six Wailords.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2010)

Damn Justin, I don't focus too much on IV's or Natures(though I do prefer defensive ones sometimes). 

Not sure on my teams movesets, but I'll have them when I beat HG.

Now my old Scizor, that was something else. God tier moveset and IV's with nice nature.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 7, 2010)

I often refer to smogon for some ideas or guidelines. I have an Azumarill that can take out Gyarados and many other Pokemon 20 levels higher. It's truly boss 

When I get a Pokemon with the nature I want. I save the game, then give it Rare Candies till it's at Lv100. Then I go to serebii's  and punch in its stats, nature, and then see what IVs I get.

Then, I go to my  (that's actually the edit page for what IVs and EVs my Togekiss has and what stats it will have at Lv100), where I calculate the stats I want with the IVs I have, and how many EVs I need to get them there. After that, I keep track of the EVs on WordPad. Serebii tells you what moves the Pokemon can learn, how they learn them, and what EVs they give when you beat them.

Pokesav makes it much easier. I could make a Lv1 Mewtwo with all the EVs, IVs, and moves already set so I don't have that bs to worry about


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Basilikos (Nov 7, 2010)

The Bidoof are coming!


----------



## Kek (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2010)

How do you use Pokésav?


----------



## Burke (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Basilikos (Nov 7, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> How do you use Pok?sav?


Do you have the R4 card thingy?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 8, 2010)

bidoof.jpg

HORY SHETU


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Do you have the R4 card thingy?



Yes I do


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2010)

Trickery would work great with Swagger. That's what I'm gonna do when I get that gator.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

This thread is so dead :[


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 10, 2010)

Shandera took its soul.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> This thread is so dead :[


It may start to pick up when we start getting info about the US version and people start whining about the English Pokemon names.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 10, 2010)

I like dem new pokes


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm trying to play this using No$GBA, and this is the screen I got:


Where do I go/what do I do from here? If it helps, I'm using the No$GBA emulator.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 10, 2010)

I've stepped out of the emulator game years ago. Sorry man, I can't help you out.

Ah, the thread is effectively dead. New info is old info, everyone who has the game is playing while the rest of us await for the US/UK/AUST releases just in time for Nintendo to either release info on the Wii's successor, give us another PBR for BW, or announce the third iteration for the 5th generation.

Maybe, maybe Nintendo could get their act together, wait it out and tweek the game to make sure there was absolutely no bugs, translate the entire third edition then release it internationally so these leaks don't mean shit because everyone is playing the same damned game at the same damned time.

Pokemon's popular enough to the point where simply releasing it internationally all at once means instant sales for Nintendo right? It's not like Black and White weren't already selling out with overseas shipping orders... You guys know the pre-order numbers, just announcing a new pokemon means Nintendo nets over a million sales just right then and there.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone tried having a Snorlax follow them around in HG/SS? I wanna see what that looks like.

I have one, but I'm too lazy to put a halt on my playthrough to do the experiment.

Oh the irony


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 11, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Hey, I'm trying to play this using No$GBA, and this is the screen I got:
> 
> 
> Where do I go/what do I do from here? If it helps, I'm using the No$GBA emulator.



Don't know about No$GBA but i use DeSmuME without problems.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it true, that there is a triceratops pokemon? Also the archeopterix pokemon is easy to get?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 11, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Anyone tried having a Snorlax follow them around in HG/SS? I wanna see what that looks like.
> 
> I have one, but I'm too lazy to put a halt on my playthrough to do the experiment.
> 
> Oh the irony


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice DrunkenWhale. 

Special Snorlax overworld is awesome lol.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 11, 2010)

I had my Snorlax follow me around. Damn he can run fast 

I took a look at those sprites briefly, but I don't wanna spoil myself. They look awesome though


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Is it true, that there is a triceratops pokemon? Also the archeopterix pokemon is easy to get?



There is no triceratops Pokemon. It's a fossilized sea turtle. It and the archeopteryx Pokemon are this gen's fossil Pokemon, and you get to choose between either of their fossils after the third gym iirc.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2010)

More official artwork. Does a lot of justice for some of the new Pokemon.


You're welcome.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2010)

God I want Rankurusu so bad when I get White, the whole Evo-Line is adorable


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> More official artwork. Does a lot of justice for some of the new Pokemon.
> 
> You're welcome.






Jυstin said:


> I took a look at those sprites briefly, but I don't wanna spoil myself. They look awesome though


But... there is nothing to spoil.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> More official artwork. Does a lot of justice for some of the new Pokemon.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



Also does a lot of justice explaining why Fuuro is so popular. XD

I sense more fanart explosions of Fuuro with this...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuuro looks a lot like Nono from Diebuster.

For me, yet another reason to fap. BRB


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> But... there is nothing to spoil.



Meh, I'd rather see the sprites as I use them. Even more fun to watch them change as they evolve.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh.

And the goddamn HG Move Tutor only availiable by paying pricey BP. Might as well trade back to Platinum and pay with shards.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, that tadpole reminds of Takamura from Hajime no Ippo somehow.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Meh, I'd rather see the sprites as I use them. Even more fun to watch them change as they evolve.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Oh.
> 
> And the goddamn HG Move Tutor only availiable by paying pricey BP. Might as well trade back to Platinum and pay with shards.



I have a team specifically made for getting BP through all that BT hax bullshit. Seriously, a Magnezone I fought there had Color Change, so my hacking was justified 

Ninjask - No Guard
Adamant
@ Scope Lens
252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
~Stone Edge
~Sheer Cold
~Sacred Fire
~DynamicPunch

Shedinja - Magic Guard
Jolly
@ Focus Sash
252 Atk / 252 Spe
~Endeavor
~Shadow Sneak
~Mach Punch
~Pursuit

Sableye - Wonder Guard
Adamant
@ Lum Berry
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
~Taunt
~Shadow Force
~Close Combat
~Dragon Dance

Taught my Feralgatr Ice Punch and Dunsparce Snore real quick thanks to these guys. Even then, it's come close to losing from hax bs


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 16, 2010)

*When are the 5th gen pokemons receiving their names in English?*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike Von J said:


> *When are the 5th gen pokemons receiving their names in English?*



Probably around the time the game comes out in English...which will probably come out around March or so.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

*BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*

Well, for those who competitively battle at least. It's been discovered that you can EV train Pokemon at level 100, unlike in previous generations. The EVs and stat boosts are automatically factored in at the end of every battle once you reach level 100, unlike all levels below 100 in which the stat boosts from EVs are applied once you gain a level. This means you can now completely EV train Pokemon that you couldn't EV train fully before, such as event Pokemon like the level 100 Regigigas and Arceus.​


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey what's a better moveset for in-game Steelix here?

Sturdy
Sassy
@ Leftovers
184 HP / 56 Atk / 16 Def / 252 SpD
~Curse
~Gyro Ball
~Sleep Talk
~Rest / Earthquake

Can't decide on the last move D:


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Well, for those who competitively battle at least. It's been discovered that you can EV train Pokemon at level 100, unlike in previous generations. The EVs and stat boosts are automatically factored in at the end of every battle once you reach level 100, unlike all levels below 100 in which the stat boosts from EVs are applied once you gain a level. This means you can now completely EV train Pokemon that you couldn't EV train fully before, such as event Pokemon like the level 100 Regigigas and Arceus.​


I've been using pokesav these days but still, I like the sound of that.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2010)

Whew, now I just have to worry about stat reducing berries for EV training.

And Justin, keep Rest, or switch Sleep Talk and Rest with Earthquake(unless you do a lot of multi battles with allies that can't avoid or heavily affected by it), and also add in one of the Fangs or Iron Tail.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2010)

The original set was going to use Earthquake and Thunder Fang, to counter water types which post the most threat that Steelix can't counter, but then I realized how much trouble this set would have without recovery, so I opted with ResTalk. I forgot that Sleep Talk can use moves with 0 PP, so it's all good.

Thanks to Rest, I have the option of giving it a Passho Berry instead of Leftovers


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2010)

Hariyama

[SET]
Name: Guts Lead
Move 1: Fake Out
Move 2: Close Combat
Move 3: Ice Punch / Stone Edge
Move 4: Payback
Item: Toxic Orb / Flame Orb
Ability: Guts
Nature: Adamant
EVs: 252 Atk / 178 SpD / 80 Spe



Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Epic_ 



School Kid Jack would like to battle!
School Kid Jack sent out Lv43 Electrode! (100%)
Go! Lv31 Steelix! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Electrode used Swift!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (93%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (92%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (91%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (89%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (87%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
The attack of the foe's Electrode missed!
Steelix (87%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (87%) used Gyro Ball!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Electrode fainted!

Steelix! That's enough! Come back!
Go! Lv32 Shuckle! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*
School Kid Jack sent out Lv52 Arcanine! (100%)

The foe's Arcanine used Flamethrower!
Shuckle (51%) used Toxic!
The foe's Arcanine was badly poisoned!
The foe's Arcanine is hurt by poison!

Shuckle (51%) used Protect!
Shuckle protected itself!
The foe's Arcanine (93.75%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle protected itself!
The foe's Arcanine is hurt by poison!

The foe's Arcanine (81.25%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle (1%) used Sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
The sandstorm rages!
The foe's Arcanine is buffeted by the sandstorm!
The foe's Arcanine (75%) is hurt by poison!

Shuckle (1%) used Protect!
Shuckle protected itself!
The foe's Arcanine (57.25%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle protected itself!
The sandstorm rages!
The foe's Arcanine is buffeted by the sandstorm!
The foe's Arcanine (51%) is hurt by poison!

Shuckle used Protect!
But it failed!
The foe's Arcanine (26%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle fainted!
The sandstorm rages!
The foe's Arcanine is buffeted by the sandstorm!
The foe's Arcanine (19.75%) is hurt by poison!
The foe's Arcanine fainted!

Go! Lv31 Glaceon! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*
School Kid Jack sent out Lv52 Vileplume! (100%)

The foe's Vileplume used Sunny Day!
The sunlight turned harsh!
Glaceon used Yawm!
The foe's Vileplume became drowsy!
The sunlight is strong.

Glaceon used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Vileplume used Solarbeam!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Vileplume fell asleep!
The sunlight is strong.

The foe's Vileplume is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Hail!
It started to hail!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Vileplume is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Vileplume (93.75%) is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Vileplume (7.75%) is buffeted by the hail!

School Kid Jack used a Hyper Potion!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Vileplume (14%) is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Vileplume (7.75%) woke up!
The foe's Vileplume used Giga Drain!
The attack of the foe's Vileplume missed!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
The foe's Vileplume fainted!

Justin defeated School Kid Jack!





*Spoiler*: _Pwnage_ 



You are challenged by Hiker Perry!
Hiker Perry sent out Lv56 Steelix! (100%)
Go! Lv32 Steelix! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Steelix used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (93%) used Curse!
Steelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Double-Edge!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (90%) used Curse!
Steelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (88%) used Curse!
Steelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (86%) used Curse!
Steelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Crunch!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (85%) used Curse!
Steelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Double-Edge!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (84%) used Rest!
Steelix went to sleep!
Steelix (100%) regained health!

The foe's Steelix used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (99%) is fast asleep!
Steelix used Sleep Talk!
Steelix used Gyro Ball!
It's not very effective...

The foe's Steelix (73%) used Crunch!
It's not very effective...
Steelix's Defense fell!
Steelix (98%) is fast asleep!
Steelix used Sleep Talk!
Steelix used Rest!
Steelix is already asleep!

The foe's Steelix used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix's Defense fell!
Steelix (97%) woke up!
Steelix used Curse!
Steelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Double-Edge!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (96%) used Gyro Ball!
It's not very effective...

The foe's Steelix (36%) used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (95%) used Gyro Ball!
It's not very effective...

Steelix (1%) used Crunch!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (94%) used Curse!
Steelix's Speed won't go lower!
Steelix's Attack won't go higher!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Steelix used Iron Tail!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (93%) used Gyro Ball!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Steelix fainted!

Steelix grew to Lv34!
Hiker Perry sent out Lv52 Golem! (100%)

The foe's Golem used Double-Edge!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (94%) used Gyro Ball!
It's super effective!
The foe's Golem fainted!

Steelix grew to Lv36!

Justin defeated Hiker Perry!





*Spoiler*: _Lives_ 



You are challenged by Fisherman Ralph!
Fisherman Ralph sent out Lv53 Qwilfish! (100%)
Go! Lv32 Ursaring! (100%)

Qwilfish used Aqua Tail!
Ursaring (16%) used Swords Dance!
Ursaring's Attack sharply rose!
Ursaring was badly poisoned by the Toxic Orb!

Ursaring used Facade!
The foe's Qwilfish fainted!
Ursaring is hurt by poison!

Fisherman Ralph sent out Seaking!

Ursaring (9.75%) used Facade!
The foe's Seaking (1%) used Waterfall!
Ursaring fainted!

Go! Lv32 Glaceon! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Seaking used Waterfall!
Glaceon (44%) used Yawn!
The foe's Seaking became drowsy!

Glaceon used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Seaking used Waterfall!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Seaking fell asleep!

The foe's Seaking is fast asleep!
Glaceon used hail!
It started to hail!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Seaking is buffeted by the hail!
The foe's Seaking fainted!
Glaceon grew to Lv34!

Justin defeated Fisher Ralph!





*Spoiler*: _Here_ 



You are challenged by Picnicker Liz!
Picnicker Liz sent out Lv53 Victreebel! (100%)
Go! Lv32 Ursaring! (100%)

The foe's Victreebel used Leaf Blade!
Ursaring (33%) used Swords Dance!
Ursaring's Attack sharply rose!
Ursaring was badly poisoned by the Toxic Orb!

Ursaring used Facade!
The foe's Victreebel fainted!
Ursaring grew to Lv33!
Ursaring (34%) is hurt by poison!

Picnicker Liz sent out Lv60 Nidoqueen! (100%)

Ursaring used Facade!
The foe's Nidoqueen (32%) used Superpower!
It's super effective!
The foe's Nidoqueen's Attack fell!
The foe's Nidoqueen's Defense fell!
Ursaring fainted!

Go! Lv34 Glaceon! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Nidoqueen used Poison Sting!
Glaceon (95%) used Yawn!
The foe's Nidoqueen became drowsy!

Glaceon used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Nidoqueen used Earth Power!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Nidoqueen fell asleep!

The foe's Nidoqueen is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Hail!
It started to hail!
Hain continues to fall!
The foe's Nidoqueen is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Nidoqueen (93.75%) woke up!
The foe's Nidoqueen used Poison Sting!
Glaceon (90%) was poisoned!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
The foe's Nidoqueen fainted!
Glaceon grew to Lv36!
Glaceon (91.75%) is hurt by poison!

Picnicker Liz sent out Lv58 Nidoking! (100%)

The foe's Nidoking used Thrash!
Glaceon (15.5%) used Yawn!
The foe's Nidoking became drowsy!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Nidoking is buffeted by the hail!
Glaceon is hurt by poison!

Glaceon (9.25%) used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Nidoking (93.75%) used Thrash!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Nidoking became confused from fatigue!
The foe's Nidoking fell asleep!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Nidoking is buffeted by the hail!
Glaceon is hurt by poison!

The foe's Nidoking (87.5%) is fast asleep!
Glaceon (3%) used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
The foe's Nidoking fainted!
Glaceon grew to Lv37!

Justin defeated Picnicker Liz!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Fake Out + Toxic Orb is sex
> 
> What does Payback do again?



Though using the Flame Orb is better if you plan on keeping Hariyama in since it does consistent damage. If you plan on switching out a lot, though, then Toxic Orb is the better choice as it will do less damage over time, since Toxic damage only increases if you stay in. 

Payback is a Dark type move that doubles from 50 to 100 base power if the user goes after the opponent.  

This anti-lead Hariyama set even wrecks shit in Ubers.

Also, awesome team. I approve. 

If only Shuckle could make use of the Evolution Stone though.

Best wall in the game.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Though using the Flame Orb is better if you plan on keeping Hariyama in since it does consistent damage. If you plan on switching out a lot, though, then Toxic Orb is the better choice as it will do less damage over time, since Toxic damage only increases if you stay in.
> 
> Payback is a Dark type move that doubles from 50 to 100 base power if the user goes after the opponent.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think Flame Orb does 12.5% each turn, while Toxic Orb starts at 6.25% and increases by 6.25% each turn, so by turn 3, both Pokemon would have taken 36.75% damage 

Can Sableye learn it? Stall just became useful 

Your Hariyama sounds pretty good at any rate. It can't get hit with another status first because of Fake Out, unless the opponent is immune to flinching or something. Its SpD ensures it can stand up to most Psychic attacks. Air Slash Togekiss might give it trouble if the Togekiss is faster, but other than being kinda slow, I think I might use a Hariyama like that as well 

And thank you 

I heard that Gen V Shuckle has a move that combines both its and the opponent's Atk and SpA together, divides them evenly, and then distributes it among the two. So if Shuckle has 20 Atk and 20 SpA, and the opponent has 200 Atk and SpA, they all get totaled to 440, then spread evenly so both Shuckle and its opponent has 110 Atk and SpA.

Not only does this HORRIBLY cripple the opponent's chances of hurting Shuckle, it makes Power Trick move viable, because not only does Shuckle have more Atk to convert to its Def when it swaps, but that means the opponent's Atk will match Shuckle's new Def, while holding no candle to its SpD, while Shuckle sports 614 raw Attack.

Something like:

Shuckle - Gluttony / Sturdy
Impish
@ Custap Berry / Leftovers / Chesto Berry
240 HP / 252 Def / 16 SpD
0 SpA IVs
~Power Share
~Power Trick
~Rock Slide / Stone Edge
~Bug Bite / Protect / Rest

This. Shuckle. Will. Tear. Shit. Up!


----------



## Kek (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, Sableye can learn Payback.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes!

Only problem is his abysmal Atk :/ He makes a great Deoxys-A counter though. Actually, no Deoxys-A can beat it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I heard that Gen V Shuckle has a move that combines both its and the opponent's Atk and SpA together, divides them evenly, and then distributes it among the two. So if Shuckle has 20 Atk and 20 SpA, and the opponent has 200 Atk and SpA, they all get totaled to 440, then spread evenly so both Shuckle and its opponent has 110 Atk and SpA.
> 
> Not only does this HORRIBLY cripple the opponent's chances of hurting Shuckle, it makes Power Trick move viable, because not only does Shuckle have more Atk to convert to its Def when it swaps, but that means the opponent's Atk will match Shuckle's new Def, while holding no candle to its SpD, while Shuckle sports 614 raw Attack.
> 
> ...



lol Seismic Toss. 

Ironically though this shuckle build is vulnerable to walls, since it won't have a means to counter them using toxic.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 18, 2010)

True enough, though with 614 Atk, Toxic won't be missed, and Shuckle can survive 2 Seismic Tosses, which aren't all _too_ commonly seen, except in NetBattle and Shoddy, but even then that's only on Pokemone who otherwise have no offensive options. This Shuckle could fuck up a Mewtwo and Arceus royally, especially the former with Bug Bite's 2x power.

As for walls, like I said, 614 is a lot of power. That's more than Deoxys-A boasts, and its moves aren't even STAB, unlike Shuckle's. High critical hit ratio is also crippling to walls who rely on Reflect Screen or stat boosts.

It's not without its counters, of course, but it's better than the standard Shuckle, whose counter is anything that's Poison or Steel, or has Safeguard, Magic Guard, Taunt, Rest, Immunity, Poison Head, Natural Cure, Heal Bell, Worry Seed, or any Pokemon with a decent set up strategy involving Rain Dance and Surf/Hydro Pump.

Not to mention the standard Shuckle is also vulnerable to Seismic Toss just like the Gen V Shuckle. Shuckle gets hit. Shuckle Rests. Shuckle gets hit with Seismic Toss, dropping to 144 HP, recovering 15 HP with Leftovers. Shuckle gets hit again, dropping to 59 HP, gaining 15 HP with Letfovers, still asleep. Next turn it gets KO'd by Seismic Toss, or uses Protect to stall for more HP, but it's not enough to survive another Seismic Toss.

All in all, it's still an improvement over the purely passive Shuckle we've all come to know and love, who fares just as bad against most walls, which either have a way to prevent status, can cure it, or are just flat out immune to it, which are all too common among walls. Weezing stops Shuckle cold, but might be frightened into switching out or exploding if it uses Power Share.

It effectively makes Shuckle a psuedo physical sweeper / special wall.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 19, 2010)

I wish there was somewhere I could find each individual animated sprite.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm running a Glaceon with 240 HP / 56 Def / 252 SpA, but I wonder if 240 HP / 252 SpA / 56 SpD is better. Right now, it's max stats will be:

HP: 321
Atk: 140
*Def: 270*
SpA: 394
*SpD: 226*
Spe: 166

But it's kind of a bitch against almost any Fire type with Flamethrower. The other spread would give it:

HP: 321
Atk: 140
*Def: 256*
SpA: 394
*SpD: 240*
Spe: 166

Don't know if it will make a difference though :/


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2010)

Probably not worth it, especially with a difference of less than 20, and when fighting others of the same level, that amount won't be worth it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 19, 2010)

Go with +SPD.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 19, 2010)

My thinking is that if I'm fighting an opponent who knows Glaceon, it'll most likely try a special attack on it. That being said, those 14 points might make a difference, since it's bound to take a hit before it sets up. This is my Glaceon's strategy:

@ Leftovers / NeverMeltIce / BrightPowder / Icy Rock
~Hail
~Yawn
~Protect
~Blizzard

Yawn, then Protect so the opponent wastes a turn while falling asleep, set up with Hail, making Glaceon more evasive while hurting the opponent, then attack with a perfect accuracy STAB Blizzard from 394 SpA while the opponent's still sleeping.

BrightPowder helps Glaceon potentially set up without taking damage, and adds +2 evasion with Hail. Leftovers is standard. NeverMeltIce helps this Glaceon since it only has one offensive move. Icy Rock lets it loose out all of its Blizzards, or at least 7 of them, before Hail ends.

It's sort of a powerhouse/supplamentary hybrid. It can cripple opponents while packing enough power to OHKO Gyarados without super effective damage.

Giving Glaceon more SpD would be kind of like what I have going for my Groudon.

Careful
@ Salac Berry
56 Atk / 248 SpD / 204 Spe

Not many people expect Groudon to be heavily invested in SpD. As such, they will try targeting it with an OHKO, falling short thanks to its 305 SpD, activating Salac Berry, increasing its 267 Speed to 401, then get raped by a +2 STAB Earthquake or Fire Punch. Groudon doesn't miss the Atk power thanks to Swords Dance, boosting its Atk to exactly 700, also allowing the opponent the opportunity to attack and potentially activate Salac Berry. The only way they can overcome it is if they are faster than Groudon AND do damage between 50% and 34%, high enough to 2HKO, but not low enough to activate Salac Berry.

And even with 0 Def EVs, it still trumps its SpD with 316.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok got a new one.

Instead of 200 HP / 56 Def / 252 SpA, I made one with 136 HP / 252 SpA / 120 SpD. It's stats will max at:

HP: 305
Atk: 112
Def: 256
SpA: 394
SpD: 256
Spe: 166

Kind of a coincidence that Def and SpD are even. I just took out 16 HP so it would still be a number divisible by 16 +1, so Leftovers would give it back an extra HP thanks to the floor part of the damage formula rounding it to 1.

Basically since Leftovers gives 1/16 of a Pokemon's max HP back, if a Pokemon has 17 HP, it'll get 2 back instead, and if it has 33, it'll get 3 back, and so on.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XsSoMBVF3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 19, 2010)

He's got a point. Ash needs to make a move.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 19, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> He's got a point. Ash needs to make a move.



Lol Sorry I thought it would be the best place to post this XD Since I steered you guys away from you Pokemon Stats topic =S


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm a tactician fanatic so I always talk about stats  I use my NetBattle Team Builder window to plot stats, what natures and EVs are needed, then I used Pokesav to get the Pokemon I want after I'm satisfied, but the Glaceon was kinda rushed so I had to fix it 

I bet you Ash still looks 10 in the new generation. Damn, he beats me for youngest looking


----------



## Kek (Nov 19, 2010)

statstatstatstats


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm having second thoughts about my Steelix now D:

The set I'm running is:


Lv50 - Sturdy
Sassy
@ Iron Ball / Passho Berry / Occa Berry
0 Spe IVs
200 HP / 56 Atk / 252 SpD
~Gyro Ball
~Curse
~Sleep Talk
~Rest

Works pretty well against Fire types. It can OHKO a Rapidash after only two Curses, but Fire Blast  Gyro Ball as the single offensive doesn't seem so good anymore, even with recovery and a way to get rid of status. I'm thinking about changing it to:


Lv50 - Sturdy
Sassy
@ Leftovers / Iron Ball / Passho Berry / Occa Berry
0 Spe IVs
200 HP / 56 Atk / 252 SpD
~Gyro Ball
~Curse
~Earthquake
~Explosion

Or, what I was originally gonna go with before:


Lv50 - Sturdy
Sassy
@ Leftovers / Iron Ball / Passho Berry / Occa Berry
0 Spe IVs
200 HP / 56 Atk / 252 SpD
~Gyro Ball
~Curse
~Earthquake
~Thunder Fang

Either of those look more appealing than the ResTalk set?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually screw Thunder Fang. It's only useful on the handful of Water/Flying Pokemon people barely use. Otherwise Earthquake is stronger, even if Thunder Fang is super effective. 150 > 130.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2010)

pokemon.com to reveal the starter english name this monday.

cant wait.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 20, 2010)

I kind of like the Fire starter's shiny final form. Blue fire is kick ass


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2010)

pokebeach posted more Sugimori art.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 20, 2010)

PSSSST. I'm leavin everyone. I knew most of you in here better than most of the rest of the forum and yes this post is off topic. But when I get White Version when it comes out I still expect to take some of you guys down and or trade with you. My E-Mail is solvecho@gmail.com so when the game comes out give me a shout.

And Oh god, Sugimori art is just <3 See ya later pokefans


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh man that's pretty lame.

I will make sure to battle you though.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 20, 2010)

Echø NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 20, 2010)

Echo has gone to a better place.


----------



## Bree (Nov 21, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> pokemon.com to reveal the starter english name this monday.
> 
> cant wait.


Oooh!  I can't wait! I've been giving it a little thought lately, anyway. I couldn't really come up with creative names, though I do like calling Pokabu, *Pork*abu  *shot*

I was also thinking about the Gym Leader names. Kamitsure might be something like Felicity (electricity) and Fuuro could be Erin (Air-in)...of course there was already an Aaron, so...



Ech? said:


> PSSSST. I'm leavin everyone. I knew most of you in here better than most of the rest of the forum and yes this post is off topic. But when I get White Version when it comes out I still expect to take some of you guys down and or trade with you. My E-Mail is solvecho@gmail.com so when the game comes out give me a shout.




We never really talked, but still...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 21, 2010)

I've got the information for the Japanese Pokemon Movie 10 event Raikou, English OT, ID, level met, ball caught in, ribbons, date met, level met, location met.

Now I can duplicate a legit looking version on Pokesav. This one has access to the moves Weather Ball and Aura Sphere, though it only comes in Rash Nature.

Still, it makes a perfect special sweeper when coupled with Rain Dance and Thunder


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 21, 2010)

There's also an Entei with Howl, Extremespeed, Flare Blitz, and Crush Claw. As well as a Suicune with Aqua Ring, Extremespeed, Sheer Cold, and Air Slash. The Entei is Adamant and Suicune is Relaxed.

Smogon never added them though, otherwise Raikou wouldn't still be BL.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> PSSSST. I'm leavin everyone. I knew most of you in here better than most of the rest of the forum and yes this post is off topic. But when I get White Version when it comes out I still expect to take some of you guys down and or trade with you. My E-Mail is solvecho@gmail.com so when the game comes out give me a shout.
> 
> And Oh god, Sugimori art is just <3 See ya later pokefans



echo...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 21, 2010)

most of the pokemon Sugimori Art released 

only event pokemons and Hihidaruma in Daruma Mode are missing.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 21, 2010)

What hapened to Tobi?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok someone help me out here.

Leafeon - Leaf Guard
Jolly
@ Leftovers / Occa Berry
8 HP / 20 Atk / 252 Def / 228 Spe
~Leaf Blade
~Swords Dance
~Baton Pass / Synthesis
~Sunny Day

I'm torn between Baton Pass and Synthesis. This Leafeon takes advantage of its ability to guard from status under sunlight, while its 359 Def gives it impressive bulk. Speed is set to 311, enough to outspeed other Pokemon who are designed to outspeed other base 91 Pokemon, which have a max of 309, by 1. It works with either Baton Pass or Synthesis, as it's bulky enough to pull off Baton Pass after 1 or 2 Swords Dance, with sun support from status, while Synthesis works well with sun to prevent status and heal HP completely to compliment its ability to take hits, and after 1 Swords Dance, reaches an Atk of 522, making it a reliable sweeper WITH bulk, status immunity, and recovery.

I  don't know which to choose


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> What hapened to Tobi?


Kids have to go to school, do homework, and go to bed early y'know.

And Justin, can other members of the team hold their own when being judged on attack, ie don't need to rely on Swords Dance(or at least don't need it from insta-boost baton pass)? If so, take Synthesis.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 21, 2010)

That's the thing. Most of my team members use Attack. Torkoal, Rampardos, Gyarados, Gallade... but it's just the team I'm gonna train Leafeon with. Once they're all Lv100, they're going into my PC library of Lv100s for me to pick from for making different team combos. I'll be adding Shuckle, Ursaring, Steelix, Glaceon, Typhlosion, and Groudon to that library in a few hours 

Though in every team I use, there's always at least one physical sweeper and one special sweeper, then some with mixed roles. So this Leafeon could easily function as a bulky sweeper or a semi-bulky passer with sweeping capabilities. I'm wondering if it's just a matter of preference, or if one is better than the other.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Baton Pass. I can start out sweeping with Leafeon, then when the opponent sends out some Fire, Bug, or Flying Pokemon thinking they can take it, I bust Baton Pass out and catch the bastards by surprise


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 21, 2010)

And for the last one on my team:

Gallade - Steadfast
Impish / Adamant
@ Zoom Lens
4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def
~Swords Dance
~Psycho Cut
~Close Combat
~Shadow Sneak


Unlike the Gallade Smogon has listed, this one takes _advantage_ of its poor speed, instead of pretending to be fast. Even with max speed, many Pokemon will still outspeed it, so I'm converting that into bulk. That said, maybe Close Combat should be traded for Ice Punch...

Zoom Lens makes Psycho Cut even more effective, while Shadow Sneak not only covers its Ghost weakness, but serves for a surprise / last ditch attack before fainting, catching the opponent by surprise. A +2 Shadow Sneak from an Adamant Gallade has to hurt, though Impish helps it get those boosts easier.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Once they're all Lv100, they're going into my PC library of Lv100s


Man I can only spam groups of 50 - 70 level mons, not 100s. With my Bro team behind me, some temporary members and small time teams/1 playthrough teams, and a Steel mono team boxed and Ice mono team not even taken out of the drawing board, I'm now raising my Ancient team I've mentioned earlier, and alternating that with a Sapphire Nuzlocke(2 have fallen).

Though I do have a newfound respect for the many I've raised, as well as for Steel, Bug, and Ice types.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe with the name release they'll also give us a definite EU and US release date.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh shit, they're going to reveal the starters English name? I didn't think they would do it so soon. 

So much excitement over a name...watch a bunch of people complain about the names


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Man I can only spam groups of 50 - 70 level mons, not 100s. With my Bro team behind me, some temporary members and small time teams/1 playthrough teams, and a Steel mono team boxed and Ice mono team not even taken out of the drawing board, I'm now raising my Ancient team I've mentioned earlier, and alternating that with a Sapphire Nuzlocke(2 have fallen).
> 
> Though I do have a newfound respect for the many I've raised, as well as for Steel, Bug, and Ice types.



Steel, Bug, and Ice types rule. Well, most of them. I'm determined to find an Articuno set that works. I might Pokesav an Articuno with Snow Warning, Zabdos with Drizzle, and Moltres with Drought just for shits and giggles.

While I'm training my current team, I come across some Pokemon that catch my interest for some reason. The Gallade came from me rematching Sabrina, which Shuckle dominated  After I find my next 6, which I sometimes use a random Pokemon generator for, I go to Seribii for an overlook of their moves and stats, then I go to NetBattle's team builder to play with the EVs and IVs till I get the stats I want, referring to Smogon for some inspiration. Once that's all done, I just Pokesav the Pokemon I want at Lv1, with the nature, EVs, IVs, and moves, on my Diamond, trade it to Soul Silver, slap a Lucky Egg on, and get to work.

Can't say I'm not bored of my current team already, but with Lucky Egg + boosted exp points, plus being able to abuse the Pokegear phone by calling gym leaders over and over and over again helps. They'll be at Lv100 probably by tomorrow.

I have a TON more Lv100's on my Sapphire. Somewhere around 70, all or them trained by theme. All Poison, all Fire, all Electric, all Eevee stages... but those weren't EV, IV, or nature trained. Aside from my current team, the only ones I've trained like this are  and


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Swords Dance Gallade stat spread:

Impish - 96 HP / 56 Atk / 220 Def / 136 SpD
HP: 301
Atk: 300
Def: 243
SpA: 149
SpD: 300
Spe: 196

This one looks more appealing than the others for some reason.

Impish - 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def
*HP: 278*
*Atk: 349*
*Def: 251*
SpA: 149
*SpD: 266*
Spe: 196

Adamant - 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def
HP: 278
*Atk: 383*
*Def: 229*
SpA: 149
SpD: 266
Spe: 196

Especially Smogons:

Adamant - 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
HP: 278
Atk: 383
*Def: 166*
SpA: 149
SpD: 266
*Spe: 259*

Jolly - 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
HP: 278
*Atk: 349*
Def: 166
SpA: 149
SpD: 266
*Spe: 284*

Or does it?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry bro but barely anyone understands EV/IV stuff and it just alienates the rest of us from the discussion


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 22, 2010)

I take it I'm the only other one then.

Decent spreads man.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

That's ok. I went with none of the above 

96 HP / 176 Atk / 236 Def

_Almost_ the same as my Blaziken. It's got 1 less HP, much more attack, about 50 more Def, about 90 more SpD, but much less Speed.

Gotta love Shadow Sneak


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I take it I'm the only other one then.
> 
> Decent spreads man.



There's also Death-kun, Wisdom, and Sarutobi Asuma. The former 2 haven't been here in a while, and I think Asuma is still banned. Pokemaniacs like us are hard to come by. Sucks trying to get a second opinion then lol 

Thanks. I think I'm gonna go with the one I last posted. It's a cross between the top spread and 3rd one.


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2010)

I know how EV/IV work and all, but I wouldn't be able to tell you anything _that _in-depth about them.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> There's also Death-kun, Wisdom, and Sarutobi Asuma. The former 2 haven't been here in a while, and I think Asuma is still banned. Pokemaniacs like us are hard to come by. Sucks trying to get a second opinion then lol
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm gonna go with the one I last posted. It's a cross between the top spread and 3rd one.



Zayne(Asuma) was actually unbanned recently. 

I'm ignorant when it comes to EVs and all that, got no clue what it's all about and just makes my head hurt. I think Serbii has loads of people who do stuff with EVs and that though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> There's also Death-kun, Wisdom, and Sarutobi Asuma. The former 2 haven't been here in a while, and I think Asuma is still banned. Pokemaniacs like us are hard to come by. Sucks trying to get a second opinion then lol
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm gonna go with the one I last posted. It's a cross between the top spread and 3rd one.



Most of the Pokemaniacs here have stopped coming because they don't want to be spoiled too much.

Wait until the games out in English, we'll all be back.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> I know how EV/IV work and all, but I wouldn't be able to tell you anything _that _in-depth about them.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Zayne(Asuma) was actually unbanned recently.
> 
> I'm ignorant when it comes to EVs and all that, got no clue what it's all about and just makes my head hurt. I think Serbii has loads of people who do stuff with EVs and that though.



Neither would I if I didn't have   It lets you play with the natures, EVs, and IVs till you get the stats you want, and if you have Pokesav, you can make a Pokemon who matches it. The only trick is knowing how effective those stats will play out.

If you have a Pokemon who you haven't battled with yet, didn't give it any vitamins, or know what EVs it has, you can find out its IVs . You have to have enough Rare Candies to boost a Pokemon to Lv100 to find out their true IVs. Aside from that, this method is much harder than Pokesav. I literally went through hundreds of Deoxys before getting some decent ones.



Black Wraith said:


> Most of the Pokemaniacs here have stopped coming because they don't want to be spoiled too much.
> 
> Wait until the games out in English, we'll all be back.



When are they coming out anyway? Is it for DS or do I need _another_ new handheld?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 22, 2010)

B/W are announced for march next year, i think, and they will be for the normal DS


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> When are they coming out anyway? Is it for DS or do I need _another_ new handheld?



All we know is that the games coming out some time in Spring 2011 and most people think that it'll be in March sometime.

As the game in Japan is on the DS it will be in the West too. Although I think there are some features that only work with the DSi.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

That gives me time to enjoy SS while it lasts, and also means more Pokemon to migrate over  I love that move that always criticals though. Opponents' Charm and Curse can kiss my ass!


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2010)

Weren't they going to reveal the starter's English names today?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, i've played every generation of Pokemon, passed hem all and i still wonder: What is IV and is EV evolution?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Neither would I if I didn't have   It lets you play with the natures, EVs, and IVs till you get the stats you want, and if you have Pokesav, you can make a Pokemon who matches it. The only trick is knowing how effective those stats will play out.
> 
> If you have a Pokemon who you haven't battled with yet, didn't give it any vitamins, or know what EVs it has, you can find out its IVs . You have to have enough Rare Candies to boost a Pokemon to Lv100 to find out their true IVs. Aside from that, this method is much harder than Pokesav. I literally went through hundreds of Deoxys before getting some decent ones.
> 
> ...




...My brain has turned to mush from reading that. I have no clue what you're talking about. I just wont ever understand EVs, but that's fine by me, the in-game is easy enough without worrying about EVs, I don't do competitive battling either so EVs have even less use for me. Plus it seems like a shit ton of work and I would probably get bored of it quickly. Oh well.



Kek said:


> Weren't they going to reveal the starter's English names today?



Was going to ask the same thing. There is still time though. It's 2:53 PM for me right now, I don't know what time it is for whoever is revealing the names but it can't be all that different. I'd say around 6PM my time the names will be revealed, which sucks since that's the time I get off the computer...so I'm hoping they reveal them sooner.


I wonder if they are going to reveal more names before the game comes out, I'd like to know them all right now even though I've gotten pretty used to most of the Japaneses names, mainly my favorites of this generation.



Last minute predictions on the names:
Tsutarja-Snivy
Pokabu-Figlet 
Mijumaru-Setter

...I don't like them at all. lol


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, english started names are coming out today... sometime. 

There is a more efficient way of moving pokemon from gen IV to V in Black and White.

For EVs and IVs, just check these  . In short, IV's are the individual potential of a pokemon, and EVs are points given to you by KO'd enemies, gathering enough points results in a boosted stat boost when you level up. Only availiable in Gen 3 onwards, IIRC.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> Weren't they going to reveal the starter's English names today?



To Serebii ho!



Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey guys, i've played every generation of Pokemon, passed hem all and i still wonder: What is IV and is EV evolution?



IVs can add from 0 - 31 points to a Pokemon's base stat. These values are set when you encounter/obtain the Pokemon.

Every 4 EVs a Pokemon gets for a stat, the stat increases by 1, so 252 (max EVs per stat) means an extra 63 points. These values start at 0, and are gained by battling wild Pokemon. Up to 510 total EVs can be obtained.

*If Mewtwo has a negative nature in Sp.Atk:*

His Sp.Atk will max at 281 normally.

If he has 31 Sp.Atk IVs, it will max at 309.

If he has 31 IVs, and 252 EVs in Sp.Atk, it will max at 366.

*If Mewtwo has a neutral nature:*

His Sp.Atk will max at 313 normally.

If he has 31 Sp.Atk IVs, it will max at 344.

If he has 31 IVs, and 252 Sp.Atk EVs, it will max at 407.

*If Mewtwo has a positive nature:*

His Sp.Atk will max at 344 normally.

If he has 31 Sp.Atk IVs, it will max at 378.

If he has 31 IVs, and 252 Sp.Atk EVs, it will max at 447.


So depending on the Nature, IVs, and EVs Mewtwo has, his Sp.Atk can range from 281 to 447. That makes a HUGE difference.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> ...My brain has turned to mush from reading that. I have no clue what you're talking about. I just wont ever understand EVs, but that's fine by me, the in-game is easy enough without worrying about EVs, I don't do competitive battling either so EVs have even less use for me. Plus it seems like a shit ton of work and I would probably get bored of it quickly. Oh well.



Lucky for me I can Pokesav Pokemon with all the EVs and IVs set already 

If you're Pokemon has Pokerus and the Power Lens item, you can fully EV train it in Sp.Atk in 10 minutes tops


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Lucky for me I can Pokesav Pokemon with all the EVs and IVs set already
> 
> If you're Pokemon has Pokerus and the Power Lens item, you can fully EV train it in Sp.Atk in 10 minutes tops



...You're not lucky you just a cheater 

Cheaters never win...that's bullshit they always win, damn me and my habit not to cheat.




Let's see other possible names for the starters:
Tsutarja-Sneaf, Snaras(s)
Pokabu-Flig, Pire, Flamog, Piber 
Mijumaru-Ottar, Watter

I say just keep their Japanese names, Pokabu and Mijumaru sound nice, Tsutarja is a little odd to me though but still better then anything I've seen. Hopefully the real names are good.


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't care what the english names are. I'll still name them Smugleaf, Pokabu, and Derpderp.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

It's only cheating if it's illegal, Zylos. Only if it's illegal


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2010)

the reveals taking its time.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I say just keep their Japanese names, Pokabu and Mijumaru sound nice, Tsutarja is a little odd to me though but still better then anything I've seen. Hopefully the real names are good.


i say hell nah.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't get why people find the whole IV/EV thing so hard to understand.

All you have to do is a bit of reading (light reading) and bob's your uncle.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 22, 2010)

Not only that, EVs and IVs make intuitive sense as well given what we observe IRL.

Just like people IRL are naturally/innately stronger in certain areas than other areas, so is the same with pokemon (IVs).

If you train against people who are fast, for example, then you will become faster yourself from adjusting to them and learning from them (EV training).

It's pretty realistic characteristic of these games if you ask me.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It's only cheating if it's illegal, Zylos. Only if it's illegal



Well I guess it's time to make a law of it. By this time tomorrow it will be illegal and cheating, kukuk-fuck it...it'll be way to much paper work.

You won this round, but the war is not over 

...Boredom sucks.


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2010)

Names are out on pokebeach.

Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott.

I stand by my previous post.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

So I was right about Snivy...meh

Tepig and Oshawott? Odd. Oshawott will be hard for me to remember.

The Isshu region has gotten a English name too apparently, as Unova...that's what it says on Serebii.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> Names are out on pokebeach.
> 
> Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott.
> 
> I stand by my previous post.




the region is also got a new name Unova


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2010)

Tepig? Tepig?!?

That is telamist name ever.

Oshawott = Ocean + Watter???

And what the hell was wrong with Isshu?

---

Let me make it clear that I have seen what the guys at PB think the names mean.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Tepig? Tepig?!?
> 
> That is telamist name ever.
> 
> ...


Tepig came from the word tepid

and Isshu is to similar to Issue


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Sup trainers, u nova?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 22, 2010)

I hate the english names. They should of just kept it as the jp names. IT really would of been better of they made Tsutarja as Smugleaf not Snivy....

That's my opinion.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> Names are out on pokebeach.
> 
> Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott.
> 
> I stand by my previous post.



Damn, beat me to it.

Oshawott and Snivy sound awesome.

Tepig is meh.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2010)

I like the name Isshu better than Unova.. ._.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Not Smuglead?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2010)

^ You mean Smugleaf. 

Where'd they get the name Oshawott from?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 22, 2010)

*Snivy* - I like it.
*Tepig* - A "Lukewarm" pun eh? The name is a little lukewarm, guys.
*Oshawott* - Can't really see the water pun at the moment, I hear around there is a town in Canada where there are lots of otters but the region is based on the New York area... Maybe Ocean... Whatever the pun is, I like the name, sounds a little catchy.

*Unova *- Don't know why they can't stick with Isshu, perhaps it sounds too much like "Issue" but I get the pun here: "*Un*ited" from "United States of America" and Nova because of the stars in America's flag.


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the pun on derpderp's name is the fact that 'Osha-' sounds like 'Ocea-' as in ocean, and '-wott' is the combination of water and otter.

And the region's name I agree with DW.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2010)

What's wrong with the word "issue"?
(Unless if people thought they were trying to say the USA has issues, lol.)


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 22, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Tepig? Tepig?!?



Tepid-d+g=Tepig


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 22, 2010)

Tepig and Snivy basically have the same puns as their Japanese names.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> ^ You mean Smugleaf.
> 
> Where'd they get the name Oshawott from?



Typo 

And Oshawott? Wottershin, or just Wotter, sounds better.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm pretty sure the pun on derpderp's name is the fact that 'Osha-' sounds like 'Ocea-' as in ocean, and '-wott' is the combination of water and otter.
> 
> And the region's name I agree with DW.



Makes more sense than this:


> Oshawa + Otter
> 
> Oshawa being a place in Canada that presumably has otters.





ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> What's wrong with the word "issue"?
> (Unless if people thought they were trying to say the USA has issues, lol.)



That's probably the reason behind it.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

Oshawa + otter?

Never mind. Guess it works


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

Oshawott's name has a bunch of meanings behind it.

Also...

"Oshaburi" means "pacifier."

It's Japanese name has "naive" in there somewhere I think. This goes with it being a kind of child apprentice...thing. Probably too babyish though.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm picking that as my starter.

Base 108 Sp.Atk + base 100 Atk WITH Swords Dance?

Fuck yeah, a mixed attacker 

I like that attack Boiling Water for some reason...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

~Swords Dance
~Boiling Water / Grass Knot
~Aqua Jet
~X-Scissor / Grass Knot



I just creamed myself


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

If I choose Mijumaru, which I probably will, I'm not going to evolve it. 

I'll probably nickname it as "Lancewott" instead as well.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 22, 2010)

You're such a fluff nut


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm naming my Snivy Whiplash 

I'm a little neutral towards the english names, but Oshawott sounds stupid.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah GF kinda went a little retard there this time.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank God their names change when they evolve.

I just hope they don't sound even _more_ retarded.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

Oshawott --> Lotsawott --> Wottwott


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

Reshiram is now the Vast White Pokemon and has Turboblaze(There was a space between the words before I think). And Zekrom is the Deep Black Pokemon and has Teravolt(No change in that).

They were originally classified as White Ying(Or Yang, don't remember) and Black Yang(Or Ying) right? I prefer those ones more since Ying and Yang are a perfect way to show the balance between two opposites.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

There are also signature moves called Cross Flame and Cross Thunder.

_"Cross Flame inflicts damage. The base power of Cross Flame will double if another Pokémon uses Cross Thunder in the same turn before the Pokémon using Cross Flame, and this boost will only last until the end of turn. "

"Cross Thunder inflicts damage. The base power of Cross Thunder will double if another Pokémon uses Cross Flame in the same turn before the Pokémon using Cross Thunder, and this boost will only last until the end of turn. "_

They changed it. The effect used to be if a Pokemon with Cross Flame were up against a Pokemon with Cross Thunder or vice versa, both Pokemon could only select those moves against each other.

Why they took it out, I don't know


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't know that. Wonder what else they will change.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

These are the signature moves:

*Name:* Cross Thunder
*Type:* Electric
*Category:* Physical
*PP:* 5
*Accuracy:* 100
*Power:* 100
*Description:* The base power of Cross Thunder will double if another Pokémon uses Cross Flame in the same turn before the Pokémon using Cross Thunder, and this boost will only last until the end of turn.

*Name:* Lightning Strike
*Type:* Electric
*Category:* Physical
*PP:* 5
*Accuracy:* 85
*Power:* 130
*Description:* Has a 20% chance of paralyzing the target.

*Name:* Cross Flame
*Type:* Fire
*Category:* Special
*PP:* 5
*Accuracy:* 100
*Power:* 100
*Description:* The base power of Cross Flame will double if another Pokémon uses Cross Thunder in the same turn before the Pokémon using Cross Flame, and this boost will only last until the end of turn.

*Name:* Blue Fire
*Type:* Fire
*Category:* Special
*PP:* 5
*Accuracy:* 85
*Power:* 130
*Description:* Has a 20% chance of burning the target.


These two make great mixed attackers


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 23, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> There are also signature moves called Cross Flame and Cross Thunder.
> 
> _"Cross Flame inflicts damage. The base power of Cross Flame will double if another Pok?mon uses Cross Thunder in the same turn before the Pok?mon using Cross Flame, and this boost will only last until the end of turn. "
> 
> ...



If they took it out, how's it going to work with battles between Jap - Western gamers?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

That's what I'm wondering. All I know is that the description changed since the last time I read it like 4 days ago


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 23, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> They changed it. The effect used to be if a Pokemon with Cross Flame were up against a Pokemon with Cross Thunder or vice versa, both Pokemon could only select those moves against each other.
> 
> Why they took it out, I don't know



Uh, no? That never existed, you can use whatever move you want to use. Don't know where the "You can only use Cross Flame against Cross Thunder and vice versa" came from


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

No no no it's, "If a Pokemon with Cross Flame is up against a Pokemon with Cross Thunder, or if a Pokemon with Cross Thunder is up against a Pokemon with Cross Flame, those moves must be used."

Ties in pretty well with Cross Flame's/Thunder's primary ability, because without it, when are the two gonna logically be used against each other?

But as I said, it's not part of the moves' descriptions... anymore. I _know_ when I read it last time, it was different. As soon as I read the description today, I immediately noticed it missing.

Or maybe they got the description wrong and then changed it, but point is it _did_ say it at one point


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

Justin, throw me a Torterra set!


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

Already had one planned for over a year now  And good thing cause I gotta go 

Torterra
Careful
@ Leftovers / Yache Berry
88 HP / 168 Atk / 252 SpD
~Curse
~Earthquake / Protect / Sleep Talk
~Wood Hammer / Protect / Sleep Talk
~Leech Seed / Synthesis / Sleep Talk

Came out with this set up after some talk with Wisdom, who helped me make some changes. The numerous move choices come from my inability to decide, but they're pretty much the best move combos for this set 

Now off I go


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh shit, I just realized... Harvest Torterra with Yache Berry. Permanent Ice damage reduction. 2x is much more welcomed than that dreaded 4x.  

Gotta hack me some of this.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh shit, I like this ability  Occa Berry for Steelix 

Lol Blaine got solo'd by a Shuckle


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-B2cnSqPy8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

That sounds a lot like Champion Blue's theme from Gen I


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2010)

FUCK to the YEAH! The team works 

You are challenged by PKMN Trainer Red!
PKMN Trainer Red sent out Lv88 Pikachu! (100%)
Go! Lv88 Glaceon! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*
It started to hail!

The foe's Pikachu used Iron Tail!
The attack of the foe's Pikachu missed!
Glaceon used Yawn!
The foe's Pikachu became drowsy!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Pikachu is buffeted by the hail!

Glaceon used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Pikachu (93.75%) used Iron Tail!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Pikachu fell asleep!
The foe's Pikachu is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Pikachu (87.5%) is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
The foe's Pikachu fainted!
Hail continues to fall!

PKMN Trainer Red sent out Lv84 Charizard! (100%)

The foe's Charizard used Flare Blitz!
It's super effective!
The foe's Charizard (77%) is hit with recoil.
Glaceon (25%) used Yawn!
The foe's Charizard became drowsy!
Hail continues to fall!
Charizard is buffeted by the hail!

Glaceon used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Charizard (70.75%) used Flare Blitz!
Glaceon protected itself!
Charizard fell asleep!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Charizard is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Charizard (64.5%) is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
The foe's Charizard fainted!
Hail continues to fall!

PKMN Trainer Red sent out Lv84 Blastoise! (100%)

The foe's Blastoise used Flash Cannon!
It's super effective!
Glaceon fainted!
Hail continues to fall!
Blastoise is buffeted by the hail!

Go! Lv88 Groudon! (100%)
Groudon's Drought intensified the sun's rays!
The sunlight is strong.

Groudon used Swords Dance!
Groudon's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Blastoise (93.75%) used Blizzard!
The attack of the foe's Blastoise missed!
The sunlight is strong,

Groudon used Swords Dance!
Groudon's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Blastoise used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
The sunlight is strong,

Groudon (71%) used Swords Dance!
Groudon's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Blastoise used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
The sunlight is strong.

Groudon (42%) used Earthquake!
The foe's Blastoise fainted!
The sunlight is strong!

Groudon! That's enough, come back!
Go! Lv88 Typhlosion! (100%)
PKMN Trainer Red sent out Lv80 Lapras! (100%)

Typhlosion used Substitute!
Typhlosion (76%) sacrificed some of its own HP and created a substitute!
The foe's Lapras used Brine!
It's super effective!
The sunlight is strong.

Typhlosion used Extrasensory!
The foe's Lapras (69%) used Brine!
A critical hit!
It's super effective!
Typhlosion's substitute faded!
The sunlight is strong.

Typhlosion used Substitute!
Typhlosion (51%) sacrificed some of its own HP and created a substitute!
The foe's Lapras used Brine!
It's super effective!
The sunlight is strong.

Typhlosion used Extrasensory!
The foe's Lapras (38%) used Brine!
It's super effective!
Typhlosion's substitute faded!
The sunlight is strong.

Typhlosion used Substitute!
Typhlosion (26%) sacrificed some of its own HP and created a substitute!
The foe's Lapras used Brine!
It's super effective!
Typhlosion's substitute faded!
The sunlight is strong.

Typhlosion used Substitute!
Typhlosion (1%) sacrificed some of its own HP and created a substitute!
Typhlosion's Petaya Berry raised it's Sp.Atk!
The foe's Lapras used Brine!
It's super effective!
Typhlosion's substitute faded!
The sunlight is strong.

Typhlosion used Hidden Power!
It's super effective!
The foe's Lapras fainted!
The sunlight is strong.

PKMN Trainer Red sent out Lv82 Snorlax! (100%)

Typhlosion used Flamethrower!
The foe's Snoralx (1%) used Crunch!
Typhlosion fainted!
The sunlight is strong!

Just a little more! Hang in there, Lv88 Ursaring! (100%)

PKMN Trainer Red used a Full Restore!
Snorlax (100%) regained health!
Ursaring used Swords Dance!
Ursaring's Atk sharply rose!
Ursaring was badly poisoned by its Toxic Orb!

Ursaring used Close Combat!
It's super effective!
Ursaring's Def fell!
Ursaring's Sp.Def fell!
The foe's Snorlax fainted!
The sunlight is strong!
Ursaring is hurt by poison!

PKMN Trainer Red sent out Lv84 Venusaur! (100%)

Ursaring (93.75%) used Facade!
The foe's Venusaur fainted!

Justin defeated PKMN Trainer Red!


278 Sp.Atk + Flamethrower + STAB + Blaze + Petaya Berry + Drought...

Fucking Thick Fat


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> That sounds a lot like Champion Blue's theme from Gen I



It is.  Well, the Gen 5 version of the Kanto Champion theme at least.


Also...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnKEE1-OOYY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2010)

That sounds awesome 

Yet strangely familiar


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

I really wanna get into Little Cup.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 24, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> That sounds awesome
> 
> Yet strangely familiar



I don't know about anyone else but it reminds me of the music in Mario games when you go into one of Bowser's castles. 

I've never payed much attention to the music in the games but this music is very nice to me. Black and White is so awesome all over...I want the game so much.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm gonna have a ton of Pokemon to migrate by the time it finally comes out. Mewtwo, Deoxys, Deoxys-D, Deoxys-A, Deoxys-S x2, Machamp, Azumarill, Tyranitar, Roserade, Gengar, Blaziken, Noctowl, Magnezone, Dunsparce, Togekiss, Feraligatr, Sableye, Lugia, Ho-oh, Shuckle, Steelix, Ursaring, Glaceon, Typhlosion, Torkoal, Gyarados, Gallade, Leafeon, Rampardos, Raikou...

All trained like a boss


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2010)

Go Steelix!  Show that penguin who's boss 

--------

_The foe's Empoleon used Hydro Pump!
It's super effective!_

--------

Steelix no!  I'm sorry! I was a fool to make you fight a *Water* type 

--------

I know!  I'll just use some...

... Fresh *Water* 

--------

_Used the Fresh Water on Steelix!
Steelix's HP was *restored* by 50 points._


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Still don't have this game yet


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 24, 2010)

You know how i win all the Pokemon games? Only with my starter. My starter is always a Fire type and every fight i do in the game is with my starter, so by the time Elite four comes, he is level 83 or so and all the others are level 15,16... I have won Black the same way, but gonna play it again and use all of my pokemons..


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2010)

I always did that in R/B/Y. After a few Generations they get craftier and craftier 

But I have a Mewtwo that can solo almost anything  Its movepool hits over 400 of the current 4 Generation Pokemon for super effective damage. It's packing over 440 Sp.Atk and enough speed to outspeed max speed Gengar, and has an Expert Belt, to take advantage of its coverage. Standard Groudon would get OHKO'd by it.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2010)

And I didn't Pokesav it


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 24, 2010)

lol, thats good..


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think I've ever beaten any of the pokemon games using only my starter. I found just using my starter to be boring. Using only one's starter for the entire games requires less thought and strategy. One of the big reasons I play pokemon is for the strategy and skill aspects.


----------



## Burke (Nov 24, 2010)

Just heard some english names have been revealed, 
how late am i


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Snivysaur.

Where is your god now.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 24, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> No no no it's, "If a Pokemon with Cross Flame is up against a Pokemon with Cross Thunder, or if a Pokemon with Cross Thunder is up against a Pokemon with Cross Flame, those moves must be used."
> 
> Ties in pretty well with Cross Flame's/Thunder's primary ability, because without it, when are the two gonna logically be used against each other?
> 
> ...



yeah that's what i meant, this ability never existed.


----------



## Burke (Nov 24, 2010)

snivy is the onlyone that i think keeps with the spokemon tradition of having the name incorperate something about the pokemon
 i mean oshawott?
tepig?
i know tepig reflects tepid i.e. lukewarm, and that oshawott is like Ocean but neither of those sound english.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 25, 2010)

I want Gamefreak to call Desukan "Sarcophagon"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 25, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> I want Gamefreak to call Desukan "Sarcophagon"


i want it to be Sarcofagost


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish the game would just come out in NA already. They can name the pocket monsters whatever they'd like


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

There's a lot to localizing a game.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh shit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYfQN858FF8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Pokemon is taking over the world, only a matter of time before we all become servants to Pokemon everywhere.


Oh shit again:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umIIo8l15cU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 25, 2010)

that mamepato....


----------



## Mαri (Nov 25, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i want it to be Sarcofagost



I see what you did there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 25, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> I wish the game would just come out in NA already. They can name the pocket monsters whatever they'd like


yeah but i think ,i think they translating the other language version at the same time ,so it will take longer i think.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah but i think ,i think they translating the other language version at the same time ,so it will take longer i think.



That's not it at all. Localizing a game takes a shitload of time and hard work. There's much more to it than simply "translating text", and even that isn't as simple as you would think . It always irks me when people don't understand this.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Pokemon has been in Thanksgiving parades for years, it's not that much of a big deal aside from the promotion of the new games.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Pokemon has been in Thanksgiving parades for years, it's not that much of a big deal aside from the promotion of the new games.



Do pokemon really count as characters?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2010)

> The official site has updated and stated that soon they will be starting to distribute various new items to decorate your house in the Pokémon Dream World. These items seem to be exclusive to those who go to the Pokémon Centres in Japan by password. These pieces of furniture, as pictured, will be available in the Pokémon Centres in Japan from December 24th 2010 to January 11th 2011.
> In addition to this, they have also announced that a new C Gear background based upon the Pokémon Tabunne. This C Gear background will be delivered via a leaflet with the password on to be entered on the Pokémon Global Link website. We'll bring more as it comes



...................


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks pretty tough, gonna have to mass produce those EV lowering berries and get another Macho Brace.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

I only had to use those once on my Deoxys-D. Can't remember if I have a Macho Brace or not. I just use the Power items 

I've been thinking of a new set for Gallade now. My original design was supposed to be:

Gallade - Steadfast
Adamant
@ Scope Lens
96 HP / 176 Atk / 236 Def
----
HP: 301
Atk: 363
Def: 225
SpA: 149
SpD: 266
Spe: 196
----
~Psycho Cut
~Swords Dance
~Close Combat
~Shadow Sneak

While that Gallade is pretty defensive compared to other Gallade, its abysmal speed still bothers me. It can't do much sweeping, and though it has Shadow Sneak, it still feels robbed.

Then I remembered my Blaziken.

KFC - Blaze
Jolly
@ Salac Berry
4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
----
HP: 302
Atk: 339
Def: 176
SpA: 230
SpD: 176
Spe: 284
----
~Endure
~Reversal
~Swords Dance
~Blaze Kick


Blaziken works out pretty well. While Gallade lacks the same Def, it has much more Atk and SpD, while its Speed is the same. Maybe I should try running a set that's closer to Blaziken's stats.

Gallade - Steadfast
Adamant
@ Salac Berry
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
----
HP: 277
Atk: 383
Def: 267
SpA: 149
SpD: 266
Spe: 259
----
~Psycho Cut
~Swords Dance
~Endure
~Drain Punch / Close Combat

This Gallade isn't as good at Def as Blaziken, but it far excels it in Sp.Def. While Blaziken hits 426 Speed after Salac Berry and Gallade only hits 388, it's still fast enough to outspeed the likes of max Speed Darkrai. Gallade also has much higher Atk, so after one Swords Dance, having less Speed won't matter as much. Having +2 base 383 Atk also makes Drain Punch more appealing, since it can (after Gallade has Swords Danced to 766 Atk, Endured, and Salac Berried to 1 HP) sweep _while_ restoring huge chunks of HP. Unlike any Salac Blaziken, this Gallade would fear no priority attacks, so long as it's Drain Punched once or twice. I tried this on a Baton Pass team with Regigigas, and it obliterated.

What do you think?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

Of course Night Slash sounds better for Gallade than Psycho Cut, since Psychic Pokemon could easily wall a Psycho Cut / Drain Punch combo, and Pokemon like Sableye, Spiritomb, and Shedinja are outright immune to it.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

Or X-Scissor, since Night Slash is too weak without STAB, and the only thing immune to it is Shedinja, which you hardly see anyway. Besides, the odds of having NO other Pokemon who could KO Shedinja are slim. I don't know anyone who _doesn't_ have some move to take it out, just in case one shows up.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

About that Gallade...

@ Life Orb

You are challenged by School Kid Chad!
School Kid Chad sent out Lv46 Mr. Mime! (100%)
Go! Lv30 Gallade! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Mr. Mime used Double Team!
The foe's Mr. Mime's evasiveness rose!
Gallade used Swords Dance!
Gallade's Atk sharply rose!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Psychic!
Gallade's Sp.Def fell!
Gallade (14%) used X-Scissor!
It's supper effective!
The foe's Mr. Mime fainted!

School Kid Chad sent out Lv56 Magneton! (100%)

Gallade (4%) used Drain Punch!
It's super effective!
_Gallade (77%)_
The foe's Magneton had its energy drained!
_Gallade (67%)_
The foe's Magneton fainted!

Justin defeated School Kid Chad!


It works! 

Though if Mr. Mime had used Psychic twice, I'd have been a goner. Then again, Gallade didn't use it's Endure + Salac combo either. I don't have enough berries to waste


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 27, 2010)

What's with all the double posting?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

Today, 04:10 *AM*
Today, 03:19 *PM*

I'm not posting too much. This place is just dead lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 27, 2010)

It's going to stay dead until the spring then things will get very busy here.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

People sick of HG/SS already 

That's what I get for waiting half a year to finally get the game.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> It's going to stay dead until the spring then things will get very busy here.



FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 27, 2010)

I want that Alligator on my team. There are only a handful of abilities that can be considered hax, and his is all of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> People sick of HG/SS already
> 
> That's what I get for waiting half a year to finally get the game.



I'm not sick of it completely.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 28, 2010)

I like HG/SS, still play it sometimes...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 28, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> People sick of HG/SS already
> 
> That's what I get for waiting half a year to finally get the game.


Generation IV is so last generation.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not sick of it completely.



So that means you're sick of it partially? 

No Death! You can't get sick of it yet! You only have a few months left to go! 

Would having the information for the... Crown beasts to Pokesav help? 



Kazekage Gaara said:


> I like HG/SS, still play it sometimes...



That reminds me. Will the Pokemon follow you in B/W like they do in HG/SS? That feature was pretty cool 



Pesky Bug said:


> Generation IV is so last generation.



Wut? You have B/W already?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 28, 2010)

Have all of the events passed for HG/SS?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 28, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> That reminds me. Will the Pokemon follow you in B/W like they do in HG/SS? That feature was pretty cool


No, sadly that feature was left out.  Not a big loss but it's still disappointing. Considering it fits the story, too...



> Wut? You have B/W already?


Why yes, I even beat it.  I can tell you stories of how my Zuruzukin, Zura, kicked E4 ass.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Have all of the events passed for HG/SS?



There was a Crown Entei, Crown Raikou, and Crown Suicune that were given out for the Movie 10 premier in Japan, with the moves Flare Blitz, Howl, Crush Claw, ExtremeSpeed, Aura Sphere, Weather Ball, Sheer Cold, Aqua Rind, and Air Slash, but that was Japan only. 

Though I have all the information on them in order to Pokesav my own 



Pesky Bug said:


> No, sadly that feature was left out.  Not a big loss but it's still disappointing. Considering it fits the story, too...
> 
> Why yes, I even beat it.  I can tell you stories of how my Zuruzukin, Zura, kicked E4 ass.



So many new sprites we won't get to see  But at least I can show off what ball I've caught them in again, and any seals on them 

Get me a copy ASAP  I could tell you a story of how a Lv50 Mewtwo solo'd the Sinnoh league with only two hack moves.

Dark Void and Nasty Plot


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2010)

It's that time of year again, and Christmas Manaphy avy is back. 



Jυstin said:


> So that means you're sick of it partially?
> 
> No Death! You can't get sick of it yet! You only have a few months left to go!
> 
> Would having the information for the... Crown beasts to Pokesav help?



Well yeah sorta. D: I've been doing the Battle Frontier to ease my woes though. I love Free Doubles Battle Factory. 

I have Golden Sun: Dark Dawn to satisfy me. 

And I already got that info. LOS


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well yeah sorta. D: I've been doing the Battle Frontier to ease my woes though. I love Free Doubles Battle Factory.
> 
> I have Golden Sun: Dark Dawn to satisfy me.
> 
> And I already got that info. LOS



Ah Battle Frontier  I don't enter it without haxed Pokemon. I hate how the AI abuses the RNG, knows what moves you're going to use beforehand, plans teams against your team, and has _just_ the right items to counter it.

Like one guy ran a test, using all Pokemon that knew OHKO moves only. Next trainer he went against had nothing but Sturdy Pokemon.

Or Pokemon with multiple weaknesses, having _just_ the right berry to weaken your attack.

I mean, Focus Sash on a Latias? What the hell? That's not even close to practical. It takes a lot to OHKO a Latias, so such an item is a waste.

Except it was used on my No Guard Ninjask with Sheer Cold. Suspiciously as if it was planned to counter it 

They give the AI the ability to manipulate the random number generator for better luck, and ability to see your team, know what moves you choose, to plan against them, to "simulate intelligence", but it's cheating nonetheless 

Oh do you?  I've been wanting to use a T-Wave, Air Slash, Aqua Ring, Surf Suicune. Can it learn T-Wave?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 28, 2010)

No it can't. Fuck that strategy then


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

Pfft, took on the Tower, Castle, Hall, Factory, and my favorite Arcade and did pretty well with all of them.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 28, 2010)

It's not about how well we do or don't, exactly. It's about the amount of hax we're met with, instead of the AIs using solid strategy. The odds of Quick Claw activating 3 times in a row and Sheer Cold hitting those three times in a row is less than 1 percent, much less, but you'd be surprised how often it's happened. There's so many reports of its hax, and videos documenting it, it has to be more than coincidence.


Also Death, what do you think of this Snorlax? 

Snorlax - Thick Fat
Adamant
@ Leftovers
208 HP / 160 Atk / 140 Def
~Yawn
~Protect
~Belly Drum
~Last Resort


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 29, 2010)

I hate that Pokemons can't follow you..... Hmm... That Snorlax is pretty good, but i would change that Protect into Earthquake if you have one. I remember my Snorlax with Earthquake. It was strong, i could fight almost every type with it.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 29, 2010)

Well see Protect is a detrimental part to this set. Snorlax uses Yawn the first turn, then Protect so it takes no damage while the opponent wastes their turn and falls asleep. While the opponent's asleep, Snorlax can use Belly Drum at no risk, which then leaves him open to use Last Resort. Last Resort at normal strength is almost as strong as a super effective Earthquake 

What Protect serves to do is stall for Yawn to take effect so Snorlax doesn't take too much damage, while also occasionally buying a free turn for Leftovers to heal it. Though Earthquake/Fire Punch/Crunch will be missed. I could make a Curse set with one of those moves. The idea to Protect every other turn for Leftovers recovery came to me when using my Curse Torkoal.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 29, 2010)

GPXPLUS has 5th gen up now so at less this would make the wait for the games less painful.

I wish it wouldn't take so long to translate the games and all that, but oh well can't do anything but wait.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 29, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Well see Protect is a detrimental part to this set. Snorlax uses Yawn the first turn, then Protect so it takes no damage while the opponent wastes their turn and falls asleep. While the opponent's asleep, Snorlax can use Belly Drum at no risk, which then leaves him open to use Last Resort. Last Resort at normal strength is almost as strong as a super effective Earthquake
> 
> What Protect serves to do is stall for Yawn to take effect so Snorlax doesn't take too much damage, while also occasionally buying a free turn for Leftovers to heal it. Though Earthquake/Fire Punch/Crunch will be missed. I could make a Curse set with one of those moves. The idea to Protect every other turn for Leftovers recovery came to me when using my Curse Torkoal.


I see..XD...


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow... some of these post all of ya put in here I can't understand...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 29, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> GPXPLUS has 5th gen up now so at less this would make the wait for the games less painful.
> 
> I wish it wouldn't take so long to translate the games and all that, but oh well can't do anything but wait.



They're still only a handful though...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They're still only a handful though...



Better then nothing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2010)

There is a new world order now.


----------



## Burke (Nov 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There is a new world order now.



new world order
new world order


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 30, 2010)

The ruler is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Barney?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There is a new world order now.


Epic win. I approve.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

SLOWZEK used Fly!


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 30, 2010)

No no. It's:

SLOWZEK flew up high!
The foe's SHUCKLE used TOXIC!
The attack of the foe's SHUCKLE missed!

The foe's SHUCKLE used TOXIC!
The attack of the foe's SHUCKLE missed!

The foe's SHUCKLE used PROTECT!
The foe's SHUCKLE protected itself!

The foe's SHUCKLE used TOXIC!
The attack of the foe's SHUCKLE missed!

The foe's SHUCKLE used REST!
The foe's SHUCKLE's HP is full!

The foe's SHUCKLE used PROTECT!
The foe's SHUCKLE protected itself!

The foe's SHUCKLE used TOXIC!
The attack of the foe's SHUCKLE missed!

*some time later*

The foe's SHUCKLE used STRUGGLE!
The attack of the foe's SHUCKLE missed!

SLOWZEK used FLY!


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There is a new world order now.



With its uberness i could destroy the world!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who realized you can order the game online? cause everyone keeps acting like Black and White is still in development .. .


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

No, just most don't want to pay or play a ROM.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 1, 2010)

Bioness said:


> Am I the only one who realized you can order the game online? cause everyone keeps acting like Black and White is still in development .. .


It's 'cause everyone is talking about the English versions. Which aren't out yet.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 1, 2010)

We still can't even preorder the games yet last I checked.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2010)

It's just like 70 dollars for the Japanese version and I've very much enjoyed mine, plus people watch anime in Japanese


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

There's a 99% full english translation patch lying around on /r/.

I hear N's "finale" was quite something. And plot, plot everywhere.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate the ROM!!! it's making Pokemon lose money!!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's silly to get a ROM when you can utilize the full capabilities of the games with an actual copy. Then again, with and Acekard, you can still play them on the DS.

Good thing I'm not a pirate guy. Except with oldschool titles, just beat Super Metroid a month or so ago for the first time.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL come on Bioness, the Pokemon industry is in no danger of losing money.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 1, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> We still can't even preorder the games yet last I checked.



I've been talking little kids into pre-ordering it for weeks now  I assume you can at any Gamestop, since it's reserveable at mine.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope they keep Fuuro's figure in the localized game.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I hope they keep Fuuro's figure in the localized game.



They didn't change the clothes and figure of other characters, only one I know of is in Pokemon Colosseum they made that one girl's skirt longer and in Pokemon Battle Revolution made a girl black


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Well yeah Fuuro seems to be a bit on the more free side, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well yeah Fuuro seems to be a bit on the more free side, if you catch my drift.



This is official art, not fan art, and she looks fine!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 1, 2010)

I've seen them get away with more revealing outfits.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 2, 2010)

Pokemon get to roam naked and so should trainers!

New team in the making... even though my current one is still at Lv60 

Snorlax - Thick Fat
Adamant
@ Leftovers
208 HP / 160 Atk / 140 Def
~Last Resort
~Belly Drum
~Protect
~Yawn

Dugtrio - Sand Veil
Adamant
@ Liechi Berry
8 HP / 248 Atk / 252 Spe
~Earthquake
~Substitute
~Stealth Rock
~Reversal

Sceptile - Overgrow
Modest
@ Leftovers
IVs: 30 Def / 30 SpA / 30 Spe
96 HP / 160 SpA / 252 Spe
~Giga Drain
~Protect
~HIdden Power Fire
~Leech Seed

Latias - Levitate
Bold
@ Soul Dew
228 Def / 60 SpA / 16 SpD / 204 Spe
~Dragon Pulse
~Rest
~Psycho Shift
~Sleep Talk

Tentacruel - Clear Body
Bold
@ Black Sludge
16 HP / 248 Def / 96 SpD / 148 Spe
~Surf
~Toxic
~Protect
~Haze

Yanmega - Tinted Lens
Timid
@ Life Orb
4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
~Bug Buzz
~Hypnosis
~Air Slash
~U-Turn / Roost


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2010)

Gotta Boob 'em All!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2010)

Someone's been reading PokeSpe.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 3, 2010)

I have to question GameFreak's logic sometimes.

How come moves with a 10% chance to miss will miss far more often than moves with, say, a 30% chance to hit... hit?

Zen Headbutt missing 3-4 times in a row is like Sheer Cold hitting 9-12 times in a row. The former happens all the time, while I've yet to see a record of the latter even making 8 straight hits.

The hell


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 3, 2010)

And for that matter, people almost _expect_ Thunder to miss twice or three times in a row, yet Sheer Cold, with the same hit % as Thunder's miss %, hitting once out of five is almost unheard of.

Those percentages are all bullshit.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 3, 2010)

Yea, i remember once when i battled against elite 4 in Heart gold it was like eight time or so, i had to hit Dragonair with Thunder, and it missed 3 times in a row... For every new Elite 4 challenge i use new teeam so...


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 3, 2010)

Game Freak is run by trolls.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 3, 2010)

That's why I don't use Thunder unless my Pokemon knows Rain Dance as well, and some other move like Weather Ball or Surf 

Crown Raikou makes good use of it


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 3, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Game Freak is run by trolls.


 I see what you did there.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 3, 2010)

Already made a thread about it 

And of course some Game Freak bleeding hearts were throwing a fit in it


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 4, 2010)

lol, hey, does anyone knows how to get let's say + 100 in health without pokerus when training? And where can i get Pokerus in Pokemon Black.


----------



## Kek (Dec 4, 2010)

The same way you get it in the other games. Randomly while fighting wild pokemon.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 4, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Game Freak is run by trolls.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 4, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


Exactly what it says.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 4, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I have to question GameFreak's logic sometimes.
> 
> How come moves with a 10% chance to miss will miss far more often than moves with, say, a 30% chance to hit... hit?
> 
> ...



Looking for logic in Pokemon?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 4, 2010)

Logic would be why Groudon's Drought doesn't make night time battle scenery turn day, or how Drought works at all in caves.

But this is simply understanding that 30% = 30%, which GF still can't do 



Kazekage Gaara said:


> lol, hey, does anyone knows how to get let's say + 100 in health without pokerus when training? And where can i get Pokerus in Pokemon Black.



You mean 100 HP EVs? You could always give it HP Up. Each one gives 10 HP EVs.


*Spoiler*: _Pokemon that give HP EVs_ 



Caterpie: 1 HP
Nidoran-F: 1 HP
Nidorina: 2 HP
Nidoqueen: 3 HP
Clefairy: 2 HP
Clefable: 3 HP
Jigglypuff: 2 HP
Wigglytuff: 3 HP
Slowpoke: 1 HP
Grimer: 1 HP
Muk: 1 HP, 1 Atk
Lickitung: 2 HP
Chansey: 2 HP
Kangaskhan: 2 HP
Lapras: 2 HP
Ditto: 1 HP
Vaporeon: 2 HP
Snorlax: 2 HP
Mew: 3 HP
Hoothoot: 1 HP
Noctowl: 2 HP
Chinchou: 1 HP
Lanturn: 2 HP
Igglybuff: 1 HP
Marill: 2 HP
Azumarill: 3 HP
Wooper: 1 HP
Quagsire: 2 HP
Wobbuffet: 2 HP
Dunsparce: 1 HP
Piloswine: 1 HP, 1 Atk
Phanpy: 1 HP
Blissey: 3 HP
Entei: 1 HP, 2 Atk
Celebi: 3 HP
Wurmple: 1 HP
Shroomish: 1 HP
Slakoth: 1 HP
Slaking: 3 HP
Shedinja: 2 HP (I have no idea why _this_ thing is worth ANY HP points...)
Whismur: 1 HP
Loudred: 2 HP
Exploud: 3 HP
Makuhita: 1 HP
Hariyama: 2 HP
Azurill: 1 HP
Delcatty: 1 HP, 1 Spe
Gulpin: 1 HP
Swalot: 2 HP
Wailmer: 1 HP
Wailord: 2 HP
Barboach: 1 HP
Whiscash: 2 HP
Castform: 1 HP
Tropius: 2 HP
Wynaut: 1 HP
Snorunt: 1 HP
Glalie: 2 HP
Spheal: 1 HP
Sealeo: 2 HP
Walrein: 3 HP
Relicanth: 1 HP, 1 Def
Jirachi: 3 HP
Bidoof: 1 HP
Shellos: 1 HP
Gastrodon: 2 HP
Drifloon: 1 HP
Drifblim: 2 HP
Skuntank: 2 HP
Happiny: 1 HP
Munchlax: 1 HP
Lickilicky: 3 HP
Giratina: 3 HP
Phione: 1 HP
Manaphy: 3 HP
Shaymin: 3 HP
Arceus: 3 HP




Holy shit that took a long time


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 4, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Holy shit that took a long time


Why? Didn't you just copy and paste a list from bulbapedia or serebii?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 5, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Logic would be why Groudon's Drought doesn't make night time battle scenery turn day, or how Drought works at all in caves.
> 
> But this is simply understanding that 30% = 30%, which GF still can't do
> 
> ...


Thank you!! .... Heres rep..xD


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 5, 2010)

For your convenience guys.


----------



## Burke (Dec 5, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Looking for logic in Pokemon?!?!?!?!?



You know, pidgeot can fly as fast as a jet


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> You know, pidgeot can fly as fast as a jet


And Pidgey can carry a human being.


----------



## Kek (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol, i laughed sooooooo hard at this picture..xD

But it's a sad thing that this is really true..o.o


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2010)

I took my Mewtwo to Cerulean Cave, where another Mewtwo is right there waiting and... holy shit this is awesome.



I wonder why? 



Kazekage Gaara said:


> Thank you!! .... Heres rep..xD



You're welcome. And thank you! 



Cookies said:


> For your convenience guys.



Gracias. I didn't know they did EVs on Bulba


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's an example of what EV, IV, and Nature training can do.

LV70 Mewtwo I just caught:

Relaxed
HP: 243
Atk: 163
Def: 151
SpA: 223
SpD: 134
Spe: 180

Lv70 trained Mewtwo:

Modest
HP: 250
Atk: 143
Def: 159
SpA: 314
SpD: 153
Spe: 247


----------



## Naked (Dec 5, 2010)

Has anyone successfully used the infinite PP Stall Tropius set yet in a wifi battle?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2010)

This one?

Tropius  - Harvest
Calm
@ Leppa Berry
252 HP / 176 Def / 80 SpD
Protect
Substitute
Toxic / Leech Seed
Synthesis

I would if Harvest existed yet. It's got a few counters though. Mainly anything with Ice Beam, or something with decent SpA / STAB and Flamethrower to stop it setting up, or Taunt.

Aside from that and some other stuff I might have missed, it sounds pretty badass


----------



## Burke (Dec 5, 2010)

I get even sadder when i think about Garchomp.
I mean, whats the use of flavor texts!? 



BTW How old is this?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2010)

Why does Ash look like Prof. Oak in the third panel?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

That Metal Gear image is fairly recent, and in the vein of the official art.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 5, 2010)

Pokemon Black and White's Dragons =


----------



## Bioness (Dec 5, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Why does Ash look like Prof. Oak in the third panel?



It's Red . . .

also Bulbapedia has everything about pokemon, and is much better than serebii if you want detailed information


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

Does it have the specific U.S. release date for B/W yet?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

No, no info has been given.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder what's taking them so long.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

Localization takes a long time, especially for an RPG and 649 monsters.

Plus, they're only human. Unless you want to hold them captive and force coffee down their throats for 24/7 work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Localization takes a long time, especially for an RPG and 649 monsters.
> 
> Plus, they're only human. Unless you want to hold them captive and force coffee down their throats for 24/7 work.



I want my Pokemon NOW!

Do what must be done.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

you'll have to get past Reggie Fils-Aime first.

Who's body is ready?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 5, 2010)

Mewtwo's done.


Lv100 - Pressure
Modest
@ Expert Belt
IVs: 0 Atk
36 Def / 252 SpA / 220 Spe
----
HP: 353
Atk: 202
Def: 225
SpA: 447
SpD: 216
Spe: 351
----
~Aura Sphere
~Grass Knot
~Shadow Ball
~Flamethrower



Bioness said:


> It's Red . . .
> 
> also Bulbapedia has everything about pokemon, and is much better than serebii if you want detailed information



Ash... Red... both look pretty much the same, and he still looks like Prof. Oak  we all know that Ash is Red's anime counterpart, and though bearing many resemblances and similarities, Red is far superior.

For what I need, Serebii is more convenient. The way it shows what moves a Pokemon can learn is easier to read, and it's stat layout is also easier to read. Bulbapedia has more detailed info on attacks, abilities, and items, but aside from that, the two have pretty much the same info.

Though when I want in-depth info as to item usefulness, attack effectiveness, move description, and strategy, there's no place better than Smogon.

I mean, hard to get more accurate and in-depth than  

Smogon doesn't have any info on Gen V stuff though, so Bulbapedia is the leader in that dept.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Localization takes a long time, especially for an RPG and 649 monsters.
> 
> Plus, they're only human. Unless you want to hold them captive and force coffee down their throats for 24/7 work.


Well.....


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Localization takes a long time, especially for an RPG and 649 monsters.
> 
> Plus, they're only human. Unless you want to hold them captive and force coffee down their throats for 24/7 work.



all ya n****s better get me my pokemanz before i go hulk on your asses!!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy shit!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iAB-I0lsA[/YOUTUBE]

After a grand total of 2 turns in a 3 vs. 3 match, you can get a Shedinja with Sturdy, which apparently makes it immune to direct damage, since they're considered OHKOs for it.

The player first had to use Worry Seed on Shedinja, since you can't Skill Swap Wonder Guard. Shame you can't. Wonder Guard Blissey would be fucking sick.

I also think Tailwind was used somewhere in there.

Then Rayquaza's Air Lock blocks Sandstorm and Hail from killing Shedinja, and Blissey used Skill Swap on Zekron to neutralize its Teravolt. Truly genius!


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

Wonder Guard Blissey would cause me to throw my DS at the wall.


----------



## Kek (Dec 6, 2010)

Sturdy Shedinja

Where is your God now?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

I should hack a WonderBlissey 

Also I noticed that pink fish Pokemon has the ability to heal status conditions from adjacent allies.

So we got:

1. Worry Seed and Skill Swap to make Shedinja immune to direct damage.
2. Tailwind to help the strategy take off before being blindsided.
3. Air Lock to block weather damage to Shedinja.
3. Skill Swap to block Teravolt, Mold Breaker, and Turbo Blaze from getting past Shedinja's Sturdy.
4. Healing Heart to remove status like Poison and Burn from Shedinja.

This dude thought of everything 

Though had Zekron attacked Shedinja right off the bat, or if the opponent had Taunt to twatswat Blissey, he could have KO'd Shedinja. Still, holy fuck.

Shedinja, who art in heaven. Hallowed be thy name. Don't hurt me!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

My Lv6 Munchlax took out a trainer's Lv25 Machop in 1 hit 

Yawn / Protect / Belly Drum / Last Resort is a go


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> Sturdy Shedinja
> 
> Where is your God now?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2010)

2HKO's then. Unless it's only hurt by entry and weather then.

OH WELL.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iAB-I0lsA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It's a little ironic though, that everyone on there commenting are calling the guy stupid.



Stroev said:


> 2HKO's then. Unless it's only hurt by entry and weather then.
> 
> OH WELL.



Air Lock blocks weather damage. With no Spikes, Stealth Rock, Poison Spikes, or any poison status though, that Shedinja is actually pretty unstoppable.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 2HKO's then. Unless it's only hurt by entry and weather then.
> 
> OH WELL.





Drunkenwhale said:


> Air Lock blocks weather damage. With no Spikes, Stealth Rock, Poison Spikes, or any poison status though, that Shedinja is actually pretty unstoppable.



Plus with Shedinja, there's no such thing as a 2HKO. Though his opponent had a few chances to stop him. That fish on Shedinja's team is able to heal ally status with a 30% success rate, so it somewhat covers status, but had the opponent's first move been Stealth Rock, Taunt, or had they KO'd Skarmory first, he would have lost. Killer strategy though.

Now that I've see this strategy, I'll look out for it so I can counter it 



Drunkenwhale said:


> It's a little ironic though, that everyone on there commenting are calling the guy stupid.



Lol classic jealousy. They're probably wishing they had thought of it, so they're trying to make fun of it.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that guy is amazing, he thought of everything, made Shedinja invincible..


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Mewtwo's done.
> 
> 
> Lv100 - Pressure
> ...



Where's your STAB  give him Psycho Break it's his awesome signature move


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Wow, that guy is amazing, he thought of everything, made Shedinja invincible..



I know. These new battles are kinda like Final Fantasy. Gonna be racking my brain thinking of 3v3 strats 



Bioness said:


> Where's your STAB  give him Psycho Break it's his awesome signature move



I know  There's actually a reason I went with this set. I ran through every possible 4-move combination of Psychic, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, Flamethrower, Grass Knot, Aura Sphere, and Shadow Ball to come up with the set that would hit the most Pokemon for "super effective damage", because Expert Belt gives a 30% boost to the damage. I was looking for the set with the widest coverage.


*Spoiler*: _These were the results_ 



Numbers at the end of the moveset are how many Pokemon, out of the fully evolved ones, are hit for 4x damage / 2x damage. "-" indicates how many Pokemon resist the entire set for 0.5x damage, and "~" lists how many Pokemon are completely immune to all the set's moves.

1234 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower = 168 / 21
1235 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Grass Knot = 158 / 23 / -2 / ~1
1236 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Shadow Ball = 176 / 15 / -2
1237 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Aura Sphere = 203 / 20 / ~1
1245 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Grass Knot = 165 / 20
1246 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball = 181 / 10
1247 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Aura Sphere = 205 / 15
1256 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 161 / 14 / -4
1257 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 180 / 19 / -4 / ~1
1267 - Psychic + Thunderbolt + Shadow Ball + Aure Sphere = 207 / 9
1345 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot = 169 / 29 / -1
1346 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball = 161 / 18 / -3
1347 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Aura Sphere = 186 / 23 / -3
1356 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 175 / 22 / -8
1357 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 200 / 26 / ~1
1367 - Psychic + Ice Beam + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 196 / 17
1456 - Psychic + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 182 / 17 / -2
1457 - Psychic + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 190 / 22 / -2
1467 - Psychic + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 196 / 12
1567 - Psychic + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 187 / 15
2345 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot = 162 / 30
2346 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball = 194 / 20
2347 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Aura Sphere = 194 / 25
2356 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 168 / 21 / -2
2357 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 191 / 29 / ~1
2457 - Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 195 / 23 / -2
3456 - Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 185 / 19 / -2
2367 - Thunderbolt + Ice Beam + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 221 / 18
2456 - Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball = 183 / 19
2567 - Thunderbolt + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 194 / 17
3457 - Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Aura Sphere = 200 / 32
3567 - Ice Beam + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 214 / 26
3467 - Ice Beam + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 205 / 23
2467 - Thunderbolt + Flamethrower + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 218 / 14
4567 - Flamethrower + Grass Knot + Shadow Ball + Aura Sphere = 210 / 21




Now even though my current set doesn't cover as much as if I were to replace Flamethrower with Ice Beam or Thunderbolt, but I went with Flamethrower because it covers _almost_ as much, plus Shadow Ball, Aura Sphere, and Flamethrower covers all of Mewtwo's weaknesses.

And Grass Knot can drop Groudon in 1 hit 

My favorite set to run is Psychic, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, and Flamethrower, though. I miss his STAB, but it's resisted by so much  I'd give him Psycho Break if it existed in Soul Silver. For now I have to make due with making different Mewtwo sets without it. I have a few more in mind:

Mewtwo - Pressure
Modest
@ Leftovers
228 Def / 60 SpA / 220 Spe
~Psychic
~Aura Sphere
~Rest
~Sleep Talk

Mewtwo - Pressure
Modest
@ Chesto Berry
136 Def / 152 SpA / 220 Spe
~Aura Sphere
~Calm Mind
~Psychic / Shadow Ball
~Rest

Mewtwo - Pressure
Modest
@ Salac Berry
64 Def / 224 SpA / 220 Spe
~Taunt / Thunder Wave
~Endure
~Calm Mind
~Psychic


I'm also thinking of an annoying set involving Taunt / Torment, Protect, Disable, and some attacking move.


----------

